# The we loooooove Bonnet Creek thread part2



## donaldduck352

*Before the mods close it down(DisBoard rules,no thread can go over 250 pages),I want to reboot it again to keep it going.I will add links to the origanal that way we can look back at past posts.Also I,m putting on the 1'st page with all the links that vettechick99 worked so hard at compiling for us.*

The we loooooove Bonnet Creek thread! (pics and reviews) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**This thread started out as my resort report (see posts #6 and #10) but has morphed into a BC thread. In this post, and throughout the thread, you'll find additional information like who to rent from, what buildings to request, and floorplans. Flip through the pages but also see the bottom of this post for where to go.***

Welcome to the Bonnet Creek FAQ page
created by Lisa0620, SparKeLLy, and vettechick99
Please see below for the most commonly asked questions. If you don’t see the answer you’re looking for, Log In and the ‘Search this Thread’ tab will appear on the right just under the page numbers. Enter your keywords and it will list all the posts containing those words from newest to oldest. It works well, is very easy to use and is actually faster than typing a new post that begins “I don’t have time to read all 100 pages of this thread, so…” 

Address:
Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort 
9560 Via Encinas, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830

What/Where is Bonnet Creek?
Bonnet Creek Resort is a 70-acre area located in the southeast corner of Walt Disney World. It is not owned by Disney, but is bordered on three sides by Disney-owned land. The entrance is located just east of the entrance to Disney’s Caribbean Beach resort. The concept was to set up a cluster of luxury hotels. There is currently a Wyndham timeshare resort: Wyndham Bonnet Creek (the focus of this thread), the Waldorf Astoria and Hilton Bonnet Creek complex, the 400 room Wyndham Hotel still under construction, and an 18 hole golf course. 



How do I make a reservation at Bonnet Creek?
Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a timeshare resort. You can rent units from Wyndham timeshare owners. People on this thread have had luck with rentals from ebay and through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com

The best price is available when you book within 60 days of your trip. If you make a reservation through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com, he will automatically check at the 60-day point if there is still availability and rebook you at the lower rate. 

You can also reserve online through Wyndham, but if you reserve through Wyndham, you will be paying much more than what you would pay renting from an owner. 
wyndhambonnetcreek.com or call: 800-610-9558

Is there a parking fee at the resort?
Parking is free at Bonnet Creek but you will have to pay to park at the theme parks ($14).

Is there a shuttle from the airport to the resort?
No, a rental car is recommended.

Can we walk to the Caribbean Beach Resort and use their transportation?
No, although the resorts are next to each other, there is no safe walking path between them.

Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to the parks and Downtown Disney?
Yes, there is a free shuttle. There is one bus for both MK and Epcot and another for DHS and Animal Kingdom. If you use the ‘Search This Thread’ feature there are several shuttle schedules posted on this thread. Some people report good experience with the shuttles, but the majority recommend renting a car.

Layout of the resort:
The resort consists of 6 timeshare buildings/towers and a future hotel (currently under construction.) Puerta de Leon, the main building/clubhouse and Building 1 were built in 2004. Building 6 is the newest building completed in 2010. The only building still under construction is the hotel, which is located between buildings 3 and 6. The pool labeled “Pirate Pool” in front of Building 5 on the map is actually a fort themed pool with a lazy river. The pool in front of Building 6 has a pirate ship pool and slide.




Buildings/Towers
Building 1 (Torre de la Tierra) has 7 floors. Even numbered units face the lake.
Building 2 (Torre del Vinto) has 9 floors. Even numbered units face the lake
Building 3 (Torre del Mar) has 9 floors. Even numbered units face the lake.
Building 4 (Torre del Cielo) has 15 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake.
Building 5 (Torre de la Luna) has 15(?) floors. Odd numbered units face the lake.
Building 6 (Torre del Sol) has 19 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake.
.
What types of rooms are available?
The majority of units are 2 bedroom suites, there are fewer one bedroom, three bedroom and four bedroom suites.

1 bedroom layout:


1-bedroom layout:
Occupancy of 4 (including 2 on the pull out sofa)
Master bedroom with king sized bed
Living room has a full sized sleeper sofa

2 bedroom layout:


2-bedroom unit:
Occupancy of 8 (including 2 on the pull out sofa)
Master bedroom with king sized bed
Second bedroom with two full sized (double) beds
Living room has a full size sleeper sofa

3-bedroom layout:


3-bedroom layout:
Occupancy of 10 (including 2 on the pull out sofa)
Master bedroom with king sized bed
Second bedroom with queen sized bed
Third bedroom with two full (double) beds


4-bedroom presidential layout:


4-bedroom presidential suite layout:
Occupancy of 12
2 king master bedrooms
2 bedrooms with two full (double) beds


What is included with the units?
A kitchen with full sized appliances, washer/dryer, iron and ironing board, TV and DVD in the living room, TV’s in each bedroom (flat screens only in the newer buildings.)

There is a port for free internet hook up located on the phone on the kitchen island. You can bring your own router and plug it into the jack for a wireless connection. 

The closet of the master bedroom contains a wall safe, which might fit a smaller laptop.

The kitchens come fully stocked with dishes, flatware, knives, basic pots and pans, colander, hand mixer, blender, toaster, coffee maker (takes cone style filters), standard gadgets: corkscrew, can opener, cheese grater, pizza cutter, ice cream scoop. The units come stocked with a few days worth of coffee, dishwashing liquid, dishwasher tabs and laundry soap. The bathrooms have trial sized toiletries and a wall mount hair dryer. Refills of all supplies are available at the front desk for free.

Click here for a photo essay of the inside of a 2-bedroom and its kitchen supplies. 

Is there daily maid service?
No. You can request a cleaning during your stay for a fee, but it is not otherwise provided. You are expected to wash your own towels during your stay. (There are towels provided at the pool for swimming.) There will be instructions in the unit for check out day: you are asked to strip the beds, put all the linens in the bathroom and empty your trash into the hallway chute.

Are the pools heated?
Yes, except the kiddie pools near the main building have been reported as not being heated. 

Are there towels at the pool?
Yes. Pick up and drop off right at the poolside. 

Is there Internet and what is the cost?
Yes. There are hookups on the main telephone and it is free. YAY! It has also been reported that there's wireless Internet in the main lobby and its pool. Some of the closer buildings may be able to log in as well. 

Will you have to attend a timeshare tour?
No. After you check in, you will be asked to visit another desk to pick up your parking pass. They will ask you some questions which you can choose to answer or not. You will be asked to sign up for a tour. I have declined each trip and never been asked again. 

How can I buy into Bonnet Creek/Wyndham properties?
Check out the tug groups at www.tug2.com. Also, there has been some chatter on this thread about points and fees. Read throughout or check out the random posts on pages 13-16. 

shuttle info compiled by SparKeLLy
Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to Disney Parks and Downtown Disney?
Yes, there is a free shuttle. There is one bus for both MK and Epcot and another for DHS and Animal Kingdom. Some people report good experience with the shuttles, but the majority recommend renting a car.

CLICK HERE to view Shuttle Schedule to Disney Parks (September 2010)

The schedule may change, use this as a guide, but be sure to look at the current schedule when you get to the resort. You will be given a schedule at check-in.
They generally do not change too much - I have a schedule from 2008 and it's very similar to 2010, mostly due to adding the additional pickup at Tower 6.

*Shuttles depart from the Clubhouse (main lobby) and Tower 6.
*Scheduled Times are Departure Times.
*Arrive Early. At least 10 min. is suggested. If the bus is full, you may have to stand.
*Riders with disabilities and wheel chairs call 2 hours prior to boarding. (407.390.0000)
*Magic Kingdom gets dropped off first, then Epcot.
*Shuttles are operated by Maingate Transportation.
*Bonnet Creek Shuttles to Disney Parks are not shared with any other resort.
*There are no shuttles to Disney Water Parks.

Can I make it to rope drop using the shuttle? 
Yes, we made rope drop and the opening shows at every park with time to spare. 
Are strollers allowed? Yes. There were strollers (big & small) on nearly all of our shuttles.
Where does the bus pick up from at the parks? There is a separate lot for tour bus parking and Disney has signs to direct you. Each parking space has a number. The bus schedule tells you what number parking space the Bonnet Creek shuttle will pick up from at each park. 
Do Shuttles go to the Magic Kingdom during the Halloween or Christmas Parties? Yes. However if you want to stay to the end of the party (midnight) you will need to get a taxi back to the resort. The last shuttle from the Magic Kingdom is at 11:40pm.



Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to other attractions? 
Yes, but it is NOT free and you must make reservations.
CLICK HERE to view Other Attraction Shuttle Service Information (September 2010)

Where can you find a grocery store/Walmart?
Vineland Rd Walmart.
Exiting Bonnet Creek make a right on Buena Vista Dr. Make your 1st right on Epcot Center drive (towards I-4). Cross over I-4 and make a right onto 535 (Vineland Rd). Walmart will be a couple miles down the road on your right.

Turkey Lake Walmart. 
There are 2 ways to get here:

Option 1.
Exiting Bonnet Creek make a right onto Buena Vista Dr. Take I-4 "East" Towards Orlando. Exit off Sand Lake Rd. 74A. Turn left under I-4. At the first light, make a left (Turkey Lake Rd). Walmart will be on your right.

Option 2.
Turn right on Buena Vista Drive towards Downtown Disney. Turn right onto Hotel Plaza Blvd. Turn Left at the Crossroads shopping center light. (Vineland rd). At the first light, make a right. (Palm Parkway). Follow this road all the way down. It changes names to Turkey Lake Rd. Walmart will be on your left. 

Where to go for more info...

vettechick's March & July 2009 stays - pg. 1, posts #6, #10
Resort map & floorplans - pg. 3, #35
Many, many, many pictures - pg. 7, #97, 98, 99
More pictures - pg. 7-, #101-106, 109-110
Activities Schedule - pg. 9, #126
Bonnet Creek location map - pg. 9, #127
Names of buildings & numbers of floors - pg. 9, #133
Spring 2010 Activities Guide - pg. 17 or here
Sample shuttle times (March reported) - pg 20, #299
Live report from ttfn3 - pg. 22, #326


*And here is the link to the 1'st page of the origanal thread.Thank you and enjoy posting more about it!!*

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303


----------



## DCTooTall

Bump


----------



## tmoret

Thanks for starting a new one and moving things over.


----------



## act1980




----------



## TotoToo

Just subscribing for updates!


----------



## two*little*birds

Subbing to the new thread...


----------



## grandmadebby2

Subscribing to keep up with the updates.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Just stopping in to say 'hi!'  We will be there in less than 3 weeks!!


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

Hi All,  I am sorry but I am repeating a question that I asked on the wlbc part I, but did not get much response.  We are first time renters, so I have no idea what to expect from the owner.  We are about 50 days away, what I did receive at booking was a receipt and a document with a certificate # on it and my name and resort and room type info.  What and when can I expect to get more info.  We are staying in a 2 br pres, and owner says he does not have room # yet.  From info I have on these boards, I was under the impression that with presidential units the room is assigned at booking.  Can anyone clear this up for me.  Thanks.


----------



## Justbranches5

Can't wait til our next visit WBC!! My kids loved the resort more than the Disney Parks.  
Thought of another thing I forgot to mention. The Gatorland "mini show" at WBC outdoor amphitheatre was very good...funny & infomative. There were scorpions, alligators, snakes, etc...the kids loved it. I think they do the show at least once a week...


----------



## TotoToo

Not to say it may not happen but we have never received a room assignment - even the Presidential -  prior to check in.  And given that they always try to located those in good areas we never cared.  If they do assign them early and let the owner know then they should be able to pass that information on to you.


----------



## MapleGirl

Hi, 
I'd like to stay here on our next trip but DH is not excited about the timeshare pitches.  Can you please tell me what to expect aside from having to go to the 'parking pass' desk?  Do they really pester you at the desk?  Do they call your room or knock on your door?  Are there gremlins roaming the grounds trying to get your drunk so you'll sign up for a timeshare?
Thanks!


----------



## TotoToo

MapleGirl said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to stay here on our next trip but DH is not excited about the timeshare pitches.  Can you please tell me what to expect aside from having to go to the 'parking pass' desk?  Do they really pester you at the desk?  Do they call your room or knock on your door?  Are there gremlins roaming the grounds trying to get your drunk so you'll sign up for a timeshare?
> Thanks!



Once you get by the "parking Pass Process" , where you can show up unaccompanied by your partner thus making it possible to refuse the meeting (as you obviously can't commit without him/her there to say "OK") or by accepting but then simply blow it off, they will continue to make calls to toyur uint, often quite early or late, so the best advice is unplug the phone(s)!  Anyone you WANT to speak to will call your cell (assuming that like most you have one) - just plug in & check messages a few times if you worry you might miss something of importance.  

DO NOT accept the in room visit no matter what as that puts you in a bad position to get the heck out as they are in your room.  Unless you are there on a deeply discounted special offer that requires the attendance to a "torture" there is NO requirement that you talk to sales. Best to simply avoid them, period.   Should you opt to have a visit with them NEVER, EVER sign up for any Direct (Developer) puchase from Wyndham as you can always get the exact same thing resale for 5% of the retail or less (as in often FREE!). 

They haven't been known to use the drunked up round up system, a popular Mexican trait in timeshares, yet but you can never say they won't!  Just say NO to sales.


----------



## arthur06

We are thinking of a late September trip to BC, as our DVC plans may have changed! I have been wanting to stay at WBC for a while.


----------



## MapleGirl

TotoToo said:


> Once you get by the "parking Pass Process" , where you can show up unaccompanied by your partner thus making it possible to refuse the meeting (as you obviously can't commit without him/her there to say "OK") or by accepting but then simply blow it off, they will continue to make calls to toyur uint, often quite early or late, so the best advice is unplug the phone(s)!  Anyone you WANT to speak to will call your cell (assuming that like most you have one) - just plug in & check messages a few times if you worry you might miss something of importance.
> 
> DO NOT accept the in room visit no matter what as that puts you in a bad position to get the heck out as they are in your room.  Unless you are there on a deeply discounted special offer that requires the attendance to a "torture" there is NO requirement that you talk to sales. Best to simply avoid them, period.   Should you opt to have a visit with them NEVER, EVER sign up for any Direct (Developer) puchase from Wyndham as you can always get the exact same thing resale for 5% of the retail or less (as in often FREE!).
> 
> They haven't been known to use the drunked up round up system, a popular Mexican trait in timeshares, yet but you can never say they won't!  Just say NO to sales.



Thanks for the info.

wow!  I was joking about the drunk round-up.  That's crazy!


----------



## TinkOhio

We reserved a 2 bedroom through an owner but would now like to add 3 additional nights.   The problem is that they are probably long gone.  We are trying to find a 1 or 2 bedroom for Dec. 29-Jan. 1.  Is there any less expensive way to do this than calling Wydnham and reserving with cash?

TIA for any help!


----------



## Zoebear

Hi all, 
Looking forward to our first trip to WBC too. Can anyone help with the following - 
1. I'm looking for current or fairly recent activities schedules just to get an idea of what may be offered 
2. I'm also wondering about creatures (flies, bugs, snakes, crocs etc(!)) at WBC.   I'm a Canadian who is not used to the last two for sure. The flies other bugs I can handle  

Thanks


----------



## Catira

TinkOhio said:


> We reserved a 2 bedroom through an owner but would now like to add 3 additional nights.   The problem is that they are probably long gone.  We are trying to find a 1 or 2 bedroom for Dec. 29-Jan. 1.  Is there any less expensive way to do this than calling Wydnham and reserving with cash?
> 
> TIA for any help!



Tink I own wyndham points and just checked the website for you. Nothing available with a check-in for either 12/28 or 12/29. But, owners can cancel 15 days before check in dates and that's when you might be able to find the dates you are looking for. Have you thought of contacting the person you rented from so they can reserve the dates if they become available? 

Last xmas, I had 2 split reservations for the 10 days we were there. One was check in 12/19, check out 12/26. BUT, what I did was reserve the 2nd reservation for 12/25 so they could overlap and avoid having to checkout at 10 am and then WAIT for my room to become available at 4pm. Prior to our arrival I called Bonnet Creek and had them merge my 2 reservations so I wouldn't have to change rooms.


----------



## TerBear4

Zoebear said:


> Hi all,
> Looking forward to our first trip to WBC too. Can anyone help with the following -
> 1. I'm looking for current or fairly recent activities schedules just to get an idea of what may be offered
> 2. I'm also wondering about creatures (flies, bugs, snakes, crocs etc(!)) at WBC.   I'm a Canadian who is not used to the last two for sure. The flies other bugs I can handle
> 
> Thanks



http://https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/activities.do

This is the link to their activity page.  There is a .pdf file you can download from this page which should have all the current activities available.  I just printed this off myself since we are arriving on Friday 

As far as bugs and critters, I sure don't remember much of anything there.  There are usually the small lizards...........they are all over Florida.  My kids love trying to catch them.

Terri


----------



## photobob

I am a DCV owner and I am getting pretty excited about our upcoming Bonnet Creek stay. Apparently my in-laws own enough points they can request a view? We are going down the week after Thanksgiving, staying in a one bedroom deluxe. Can anyone recommend an area to request? I like an upper room with a view that maybe you could see fireworks, if there is such a view.


----------



## TerBear4

Since we are arriving at the end of the week I thought I had better figure out what I need to do ahead soon.   Do I need to bring a wireless router?  It seems most everyone has mentioned you need one if you want to use the internet wirelessly.  We stayed in Bldg. 3 last time and we had wireless.  Was this just a fluke?

Thanks!!   

Terri


----------



## DCTooTall

TerBear4 said:


> Since we are arriving at the end of the week I thought I had better figure out what I need to do ahead soon.   Do I need to bring a wireless router?  It seems most everyone has mentioned you need one if you want to use the internet wirelessly.  We stayed in Bldg. 3 last time and we had wireless.  Was this just a fluke?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Terri



That would've been a fluke,  and likely you were piggybacking on someone else's router.

No wireless is provided in the rooms,  only the wired connection.  You can however take your own wireless router and plug it into the wired connection to give yourself wireless.



Hmmmm... as I think about it,   i think the pool bars may have wireless since they do provide it in some common areas like the lobby.   Since Building 3 is next to a pool bar,   if you were close enough you MAY have been able to get that signal,    but it's not extremely likely.


----------



## KYoung2000

Subscribing to Thread


----------



## TerBear4

DCTooTall said:


> That would've been a fluke,  and likely you were piggybacking on someone else's router.
> 
> No wireless is provided in the rooms,  only the wired connection.  You can however take your own wireless router and plug it into the wired connection to give yourself wireless.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... as I think about it,   i think the pool bars may have wireless since they do provide it in some common areas like the lobby.   Since Building 3 is next to a pool bar,   if you were close enough you MAY have been able to get that signal,    but it's not extremely likely.



I'm sure you are right about the fact that we piggybacked on someone else's connection.  Never thought about that.

I'll be sure to pack our wireless router this time.  Thanks!


----------



## Ackpack

Subscribing to thread for updates! Very excited for our upcoming November trip to WBC!


----------



## kvnchapman

Ackpack - we're going in Nov, too.  And it's a first trip celebration for us as well.  Our youngest twon (twin boys) are having their 2nd bday party at WDW.  Yea!  What dates are you all going to be there?


----------



## Ackpack

kvnchapman said:


> Ackpack - we're going in Nov, too.  And it's a first trip celebration for us as well.  Our youngest twon (twin boys) are having their 2nd bday party at WDW.  Yea!  What dates are you all going to be there?



How fun! We'll be there November 5-12.  We're traveling with another couple and it'll be a first Disney trip for both of them.  Our little guy will be 14 months and theirs will have just turned 1.  We're very excited!  If we're there at the same time maybe we'll see each other!


----------



## CookieDiva

Am getting ready to send in the deposit for our 2 bedroom Deluxe unit at WBC. Our group is comprised of me and DH - early 50s, DD-21, DD-18 and DD's BF-19. 

Any thoughts on what request we might want to make regarding Building/View? 

TIA!

CD


----------



## disneymom06

Hope to stay here this summer. Looking to extend our vacation another week.  Thread #1 got me hooked!

Thanks for all the great info


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

We are very impatiently waiting for our Wyndham resale to go through so we can book for this Oct!!  We are very excited to finally stay here after thinking about it for a couple of years.  We have always stayed onsite using either free dining or a pin code...we thought hard about the decision to finally stay off site and to buy into the Wyndham system.  Considering the lack of pin codes and Disney's claim to pull back from deep discounts I think we have made the right choice.  Not to mention the fact that as our 2 DD's get older having a seperate bathroom and bedroom for them will be worth it's weight in gold!!  LOL!!  I have been lurking on the old thread for some time...but hope to have a review to post this fall!!


----------



## DianeV

To clarify on the internet. There IS wired internet to use a laptop? I dont mind not having wireless too much, we can deal with it but I am hoping there is at least wired to use in the unit


----------



## Upatnoon

1GR8DISNEYFAN said:


> Hi All,  I am sorry but I am repeating a question that I asked on the wlbc part I, but did not get much response.  We are first time renters, so I have no idea what to expect from the owner.  We are about 50 days away, what I did receive at booking was a receipt and a document with a certificate # on it and my name and resort and room type info.  What and when can I expect to get more info.  We are staying in a 2 br pres, and owner says he does not have room # yet.  From info I have on these boards, I was under the impression that with presidential units the room is assigned at booking.  Can anyone clear this up for me.  Thanks.


You don't need anything else. You can call, or have the person your are renting from make a request for a location, but as a renter, nothing is guaranteed other than a 2BR Presidential. All of those are in Tower 6, whiich is a great location. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Upatnoon

DianeV said:


> To clarify on the internet. There IS wired internet to use a laptop? I dont mind not having wireless too much, we can deal with it but I am hoping there is at least wired to use in the unit


There is wired internet in the room. You just plug the cable into your laptop.

You may be able to pick up a wireless signal at some places in the resort. I was able to get wireless in tower 6 in our room on the 4th floor.

If you really need wireless, bring a wireless router with you. You can get them for $20.


----------



## gatorfreud

Second the internet - using the wired connection now!

The wifi in our room connected but was almost non-existent.

Kim


----------



## kleldridge

Checking in on July 9th!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

kleldridge said:


> Checking in on July 9th!



We are too!  It's getting closer!!


----------



## Zoebear

Excited too ! Checking in July 14 - any other Disers going to be there the same time ???


----------



## ski_mom

We will be there July 21st - Aug 1st!  So excited!


----------



## CookieDiva

August 8-15 for us.


----------



## TerBear4

Arriving on Friday for 8 nights!!!!  I can not wait!  Think I'm more excited than my kids are!


----------



## Ackpack

November 5-12 for us!!


----------



## Ackpack

We plan on getting our park tickets through AAA at this point, but I've heard the Disney booth at the resort offers a discount as well? Does anyone know what their prices for tickets are and if their discount is more than AAAs? AAA offers 10% off.


----------



## grandmadebby2

We have 3 condos booked for late July and just called for my 30 day free uprade and was told nothing was available.  I guess I'm a little disappointed because I have never gotten the free upgrade.  We bought before it was actually built and have stayed several times. Have any of you had any luck with the free upgrade to a larger room.  Not that we actually need it but it would be nice to have just one more bed.

 I asked if we were still assigned to the rooms that were given to me at the time of booking 13 months ago and she said yes.  She said the only way we won't have those rooms is if something is wrong with the room maintenance so I am going on the assumption that our 3 condos will still be same floor, same building and close to each other.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

Ackpack said:


> We plan on getting our park tickets through AAA at this point, but I've heard the Disney booth at the resort offers a discount as well? Does anyone know what their prices for tickets are and if their discount is more than AAAs? AAA offers 10% off.



I can't speak to any possible discount at WBC, but what about Undercover Tourist using the Mousesavers link?  Have you compared their prices to AAA?


----------



## saysay

Anyone here rent through Farrells vacations?  Looking at a trip and his price is the best.


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

saysay said:


> Anyone here rent through Farrells vacations?  Looking at a trip and his price is the best.



I rented through Farrell for our Aug. trip.  So I am hoping everything goes smoothly.  Since we are first time renters I just don't know what to expect.  At time of booking I received a receipt and a document with a certificate # on it.  I never signed anything, and I don't if I should expect anything else before departure date.  I only checked out 3 other renters besides Farrell, but his price was the best for making a reservation more than 60 days out.


----------



## Janet Hill

grandmadebby2 said:


> We have 3 condos booked for late July and just called for my 30 day free uprade and was told nothing was available.  I guess I'm a little disappointed because I have never gotten the free upgrade.  We bought before it was actually built and have stayed several times. Have any of you had any luck with the free upgrade to a larger room.  Not that we actually need it but it would be nice to have just one more bed.



If you really want to get the upgrades, you need to learn the ins and outs of doing this yourself online.  The liklihood of just calling member services and getting an (especially during prime time) is very slim.  I don't know when your check in date is but end of July still has some 2 brs available.  You might be able to at least get one of those with a 35% discount (I'm assuming you're at the VIP level).  

Inventory is in real time so it's best to check a few times a day, and at 16 days out when folks are cancelling last minute before they lose the points.

There are lots of ways to get the most out of your perks, but you can't depend on member services to stretch your points the farthest.


----------



## lmf70

We will be at BC 8/11-8/19 was wondering if anyone had any onfo on the teen scene there? My oldest (age 18) is not happy about this trip and was hoping to pacify him with just hanging at the resort. Are there a fair amount of teens around and are there things for them to do at the resort?
TIA!!


----------



## shaylyn

lmf70 said:


> We will be at BC 8/11-8/19 was wondering if anyone had any onfo on the teen scene there? My oldest (age 18) is not happy about this trip and was hoping to pacify him with just hanging at the resort. Are there a fair amount of teens around and are there things for them to do at the resort?
> TIA!!



I have a feeling there will be lots of teens around   

We will be there the following month and our 19 year old DD is coming with us   She's looking forward to all of the pools and the pool table at the hotel.....probably looking forward to the boys she will meet doing those things too


----------



## ~Mandy~

MapleGirl said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to stay here on our next trip but DH is not excited about the timeshare pitches.  Can you please tell me what to expect aside from having to go to the 'parking pass' desk?  Do they really pester you at the desk?  Do they call your room or knock on your door?  Are there gremlins roaming the grounds trying to get your drunk so you'll sign up for a timeshare?
> Thanks!



I was worried about the timeshare thing too and let me tell you my experience in May.  We arrived, checked in and went to the dreaded timeshare desk.  My DH and DS3 were both with me and the woman who was working at the desk was incredibly friendly.  She claimed to be from Michigan too and commented on my husbands Detroit Lions T-shirt, gave my son a balloon etc. etc.  She tried to give us "tips" on visiting the parks and finally asked "and do you have a down-day during your stay" to which I responded, in a friendly tone, but matter of fact "we will not be attending any presentations" and she said "ok" and I tell you what - that was IT!!  No badgering, no calls, no messages, no room visits - nothing!  I had myself all nervous about it and it was totally painless.  Hope this helps with some of your DHs fears of the "pitch"


----------



## lisacat00MN

I just want to subscribe to this because I think this is where our group has decided for our March 2012 vacation.


----------



## grandmadebby2

Janet Hill said:


> If you really want to get the upgrades, you need to learn the ins and outs of doing this yourself online.  The liklihood of just calling member services and getting an (especially during prime time) is very slim.  I don't know when your check in date is but end of July still has some 2 brs available.  You might be able to at least get one of those with a 35% discount (I'm assuming you're at the VIP level).
> 
> Inventory is in real time so it's best to check a few times a day, and at 16 days out when folks are cancelling last minute before they lose the points.
> 
> There are lots of ways to get the most out of your perks, but you can't depend on member services to stretch your points the farthest.



We started when it was Fairfeild at Pagosa Springs Colorado in 1984 then moved our home resort to Branson, MO when it went to points instead of weeks.  Then we got sucked into the Bonnet Creek upgrade shortly after they bought the property but before it was built. I think the part she was having trouble with was finding an available unit in the same building as the other condos are in.  We will be in building 2 8th floor.  We opted not to spend the extra points for the presidential units becasue we don't spend much time in our room anyway.  Anyway online can I tell what units are available?  We will be checking in July 21st for 10 days.  Have a 3 bedroom, a 2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom would like to upgrade the 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom if you have any suggestions I would appreciate them.


----------



## two*little*birds

Upatnoon said:


> There is wired internet in the room. You just plug the cable into your laptop.



Where is the plug located?


----------



## Upatnoon

two*little*birds said:


> Where is the plug located?


The internet cable is connected to the main phone on the kitchen counter/bar area. You can sit on one of the barstools and browse the internet.


----------



## TotoToo

grandmadebby2 said:


> We have 3 condos booked for late July and just called for my 30 day free uprade and was told nothing was available.  I guess I'm a little disappointed because I have never gotten the free upgrade.  We bought before it was actually built and have stayed several times. Have any of you had any luck with the free upgrade to a larger room.  Not that we actually need it but it would be nice to have just one more bed.



The so-called benefits of VIP - the one and only real difference between the outrageously priced developer direct points and the cheap - sometimes free - resale ones - are largely bogus.  Hardly ever will you find the point savings or the free upgrades as the units just don't hang around they get booked. 

It is a waste of money to pay to be VIP now. If you already have it from the days when resales counted toward it then by all means take advantage. But NEVER buy Wyndham retail or you will be paying far far too much. 

Always ask but don't expect to be upgraded.


----------



## DCTooTall

Ackpack said:


> November 5-12 for us!!



 I'll be the there same week.  



Ackpack said:


> We plan on getting our park tickets through AAA at this point, but I've heard the Disney booth at the resort offers a discount as well? Does anyone know what their prices for tickets are and if their discount is more than AAAs? AAA offers 10% off.



  From my experience in March,  the Disney booth at the resort does not offer any discounts.  We were told that they are basically Disney employees and they sell the tickets at gate prices as a convenience to allow guests to buy their tickets before leaving the resort so they don't have to stand in line at the park.



lmf70 said:


> We will be at BC 8/11-8/19 was wondering if anyone had any onfo on the teen scene there? My oldest (age 18) is not happy about this trip and was hoping to pacify him with just hanging at the resort. Are there a fair amount of teens around and are there things for them to do at the resort?
> TIA!!



  There are always the pools,   and at the activity center there are a couple pool tables,  and I THINK there was also a game system hooked to the TV in the activity center last time I was there.

You may also want to check out the Activities guide to see if there might be some other planned things which your teen might enjoy.   (Or if they are old enough and trustworthy enough,   you could also let them take the shuttle to Downtown Disney for shopping, disneyquest,  etc.)


----------



## saysay

1GR8DISNEYFAN said:


> I rented through Farrell for our Aug. trip.  So I am hoping everything goes smoothly.  Since we are first time renters I just don't know what to expect.  At time of booking I received a receipt and a document with a certificate # on it.  I never signed anything, and I don't if I should expect anything else before departure date.  I only checked out 3 other renters besides Farrell, but his price was the best for making a reservation more than 60 days out.



Thanks!  I have rented through another and the certificate iwth the number is all you need.  Make sure you have it when you check in and the person whose name is on it needs to be the one checking in. I always call a week the resort directly or so before to confirm its still in their system and make my view request.

We are looking at going to the Smoky Mountains and Farrell had a great price, so might just jump on it.


----------



## Ackpack

DCTooTall said:


> I'll be the there same week.
> 
> 
> 
> How fun! I'm sure we'll see you!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

We just returned from a week at WBC in a 3BR Presidential in Tower 6.  Arrived 6/12 at 4pm and was immediately assigned Room #1620.  A beautiful room!  I posted pictures in the WBC photo thread but here are a few of our room:













The master bedroom:





Second bedroom:





Third Bedroom:





The room was perfect.  Very clean.  Limited supply of dishwasher/dish soap/laundry soap/toiletries so you definitely want to bring some for a week long stay or you'll be requesting more.  We had the Bellman bring up our Share Bin from Bell Services, as well as a Garden Grocer order and he did so VERY quickly.  No problems there except GG forgot part of our order and had to deliver it the next day.  BTW, there is FREE valet at Tower 6, as well as FREE Wifi.  The Wifi was a bit slow compared to my home Hi Speed connection but nothing too bad.  The parking garage next to Tower 6 is a bit of a walk but not too bad and there were always spaces available (be careful though, people were speeding through the garage and my dd almost got run over a few times).  There were rarely parking spaces available near the Tower 6 main entrance. The staff was nice and helpful.  The room was pretty quiet with the exception of the front door, which would rattle when anyone in the hallway would slam their door (the doors slam if you just let them go-they have spring hinges).  The A/C was on a motion sensor which had us coming back to the room faily warm but it cooled off very quickly.  We had a problem with the A/C in bedroom #2, it wouldn't cool unless the door was left open at night.  The shower heads are awful imo-low flow-high effciency that feel like a trickle coming out.  There were 2 settings on the showerhead but both were bad.  The kitchen was awesome.  Great appliances, all the dishes and bowls/pans you could need.
We turned off the ringers on the phones so as to not be hounded by the sales pitches but they did call-multiple times a day (you can tell because the phone lights up when it rings).  I foolishly picked up one time and had a pretty aggressive sales person on the phone who wouldn't take no for an answer so my advice is DO NOT pick up the phone.
Tower 6 was great-it has it's own rec desk, arcade, pool tables so checking out towels, put put golf equipment, etc was easy.  We did play put put one day-the golf course is not that great.  The carpet is worn and bubbled in places.  We walked to the main building a few times and perused the activity offerings there.  There was always something fun going on.
The pool at Tower 6 was always crowded, as well as the pool at Tower 5 (the lazy river).  The crowd at the pools was pretty rowdy-lots of drinking going on and rough housing.  One night there was a loud shouting match between two women which involved calling security when one woman would not let it go!  It was awful and very unmagical.  Made the pool very tense that afternoon.  My dd loved the pool and slide at Tower 3 so we went over there the rest of the week.  There's far less shade at Tower 3 but the pool/slide is a bit better imo.  The lazy river at Tower 5 never had enough tubes so we were never able to use that pool-my suggestion is that you bring your own tubes or else be prepared to stalk people possibly getting out to grab their tube.
All in all, a very good deal.  We paid $1500 for a week of 3 BR Presidential that put any Disney resort deal to shame imo (the room, not the resort).  Best deal out there, especially when the new hotel opens in October and there are sit down restaurants.
That reminds me, we ate pizza from the pizza bar at Tower 3 pool one night.  Very reasonable cost.  The pizza was good but stay away from the nachos, unless you like movie theater nachos with fake cheese sauce.  We also ate at Escudos and liked it-a little more expensive for what you get but the food was good.  Here is the Escudos menu:




This resort is GREAT, good location and GREAT value.  Would definitely stay here again and I definitely recommend the Presidentials.

Like I mentioned, I posted a ton of pics in the photo thread so go there to see them.  If you have any questions, let me know!


----------



## MLG4MSU

We are looking at WBC for November.  Received a great price from Farrell (outside of E-bay)(less that 60 day out prices quoted me by others).  Anyone have any problems dealing with him directly as opposed to through Ebay?


----------



## photobob

gatorfreud said:


> Second the internet - using the wired connection now!
> 
> The wifi in our room connected but was almost non-existent.
> 
> Kim



I always take a wireless router, plug it in a go!


----------



## JennLK

Ackpack said:


> How fun! We'll be there November 5-12.  We're traveling with another couple and it'll be a first Disney trip for both of them.  Our little guy will be 14 months and theirs will have just turned 1.  We're very excited!  If we're there at the same time maybe we'll see each other!



We willl be there from the 4th to the 12th.


----------



## MLG4MSU

November 8 - 14 for us!


----------



## SalandJeff

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> ...  Best deal out there, especially when the new hotel opens in October and there are sit down restaurants...



We will be there Nov 5 - 11.  Does anyone have any more info on the restaurants?


----------



## Ackpack

Wow so many people going the same week as us! How funny!


----------



## pinktinkmommy

I am not trying to be a downer on this thread, but wanted to post some info from our trip earlier this month.  

We had serious issues with the AC in our room (no air blew into secondary bedroom at all, plus no fan).  It seems this is an occasional issue here.  If this does happen, you need to override the air conditioning unit.  It will either make the AC run non-stop (according to maintenance) or just override the motion sensor so it will keep cycling on/off while you are out of the unit (our experience and that of another poster here on the DIS).  To do this, you need to press and hold the F/C button on the left side of the thermostat.  Once "6P" appears in the digital display, the unit is on override.  Whenever possible, leave the doors to the warm room open.  It will help immensely.

I'm not trying to alarm anyone, just want you to know how to help the issue in case it does happen.  FYI- they did offer to change our room but we declined bc I didn't want to repack/unpack again.


----------



## saysay

pinktinkmommy said:


> I am not trying to be a downer on this thread, but wanted to post some info from our trip earlier this month.
> 
> We had serious issues with the AC in our room (no air blew into secondary bedroom at all, plus no fan).  It seems this is an occasional issue here.  If this does happen, you need to override the air conditioning unit.  It will either make the AC run non-stop (according to maintenance) or just override the motion sensor so it will keep cycling on/off while you are out of the unit (our experience and that of another poster here on the DIS).  To do this, you need to press and hold the F/C button on the left side of the thermostat.  Once "6P" appears in the digital display, the unit is on override.  Whenever possible, leave the doors to the warm room open.  It will help immensely.
> 
> I'm not trying to alarm anyone, just want you to know how to help the issue in case it does happen.  FYI- they did offer to change our room but we declined bc I didn't want to repack/unpack again.



I don't think you are being a downer.  Thanks for the info. Its good to hear they offered to move you though.


----------



## Ackpack

pinktinkmommy said:


> I am not trying to be a downer on this thread, but wanted to post some info from our trip earlier this month.
> 
> We had serious issues with the AC in our room (no air blew into secondary bedroom at all, plus no fan).  It seems this is an occasional issue here.  If this does happen, you need to override the air conditioning unit.  It will either make the AC run non-stop (according to maintenance) or just override the motion sensor so it will keep cycling on/off while you are out of the unit (our experience and that of another poster here on the DIS).  To do this, you need to press and hold the F/C button on the left side of the thermostat.  Once "6P" appears in the digital display, the unit is on override.  Whenever possible, leave the doors to the warm room open.  It will help immensely.
> 
> I'm not trying to alarm anyone, just want you to know how to help the issue in case it does happen.  FYI- they did offer to change our room but we declined bc I didn't want to repack/unpack again.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TerBear4

Just checked in..............was very easy.  Stopped in about 2pm, they said our request for an Epcot view will be granted!!  I wanted Bldg. 5, but we got Bldg. 4, it is very nice!!  Great view.

I remembered a few people saying to when we got our parking pass to just say we didn't earn much money.  It worked!!  They didn't even ask for an appt. or seem interested in talking to us!!


----------



## zhalo

Just subscribing to the thread. Thx!


----------



## lisacat00MN

TerBear4 said:


> Just checked in..............was very easy.  Stopped in about 2pm, they said our request for an Epcot view will be granted!!  I wanted Bldg. 5, but we got Bldg. 4, it is very nice!!  Great view.
> 
> I remembered a few people saying to when we got our parking pass to just say we didn't earn much money.  It worked!!  They didn't even ask for an appt. or seem interested in talking to us!!



Thanks for that tip - I will just have to check my group in by myself, no one would want to talk to me with my income!


----------



## lisacat00MN

saysay said:


> I don't think you are being a downer.  Thanks for the info. Its good to hear they offered to move you though.



I agree - you can only be prepared for what you know about, so thanks for letting us know how to prepare!


----------



## CookieDiva

TerBear4 said:


> Just checked in..............was very easy.  Stopped in about 2pm, they said our request for an Epcot view will be granted!!  I wanted Bldg. 5, but we got Bldg. 4, it is very nice!!  Great view.



Glad that things went well for you at check in! So you were able to check in a few hours before 4 pm? (It really doesn't matter for us, since we will be at Clearwater the day of our check in and won't be getting to WBC until early evening.) Could you tell me what size and type of unit you rented? I am trying to decide what building/view we should request. 

Hope that you are having a great time!


----------



## ::danielle::

Has anyone ever booked through the RCI timeshare exchange?  I am wondering how rooms are assigned when you book that way.  Is it possible to call the resort to request a room with a fireworks view?

We are planning to go in April next year.  We have enough points to reserve a 2-bedroom unit.


----------



## MsCoz2000

::danielle:: said:


> Has anyone ever booked through the RCI timeshare exchange?  I am wondering how rooms are assigned when you book that way.  Is it possible to call the resort to request a room with a fireworks view?
> 
> We are planning to go in April next year.  We have enough points to reserve a 2-bedroom unit.



1 of my 2 stays was booked through RCI.  We just call WBC directly and let them know our requests, that simple.  Don't want to jinx it be we are 2/2 on our requests!


----------



## TerBear4

CookieDiva said:


> Glad that things went well for you at check in! So you were able to check in a few hours before 4 pm? (It really doesn't matter for us, since we will be at Clearwater the day of our check in and won't be getting to WBC until early evening.) Could you tell me what size and type of unit you rented? I am trying to decide what building/view we should request.
> 
> Hope that you are having a great time!



We have a deluxe two bedroom.  We checked in between 1:30pm and 2:00pm.  The room was not ready, so we made our Walmart trip.  While we were there they called my cell phone to let me know our room was ready.  When I came back I didn't have to wait, just asked for my room keys!


----------



## DianeV

Checked in today after driving straight through from Michigan. Got to check in line around 1:15pm, up there at 1:30. Room not ready. Mind you there were alot of people waiting around for rooms evidently. Understanding it was early we asked if at all possible to get one soon as we needed showers etc. The crowd kept accumulating and more and more people were complaining about waiting. 

You cant tell me that there werent any rooms available a little early. None. No one seemed to be getting a room. A couple who had arrived at 10am got their room at 3:30. A guy who is a Platinum owner waiting for his presidential unit was told he would be in 2:30 and at 3:30 still waiting. He was still waiting when we got our room

We finally got our room at 4pm on the dot but it was quite frustrating as it was so crowded in the lobby and people were getting upset. Seems they didnt have enough housekeepers cleaning the rooms for how busy they are.

I can only imagine what time those who checked in at 4pm got their rooms. Just not run very well. We have stayed at many timeshares in Orlando and if we tried to check in early never had to wait 2 1/2 hours.

Anyway I had requested high floor, fireworks view and got building 5, 7th floor. Well we can see the parking garage and if you look up you can see the EPCOT ball and we could see some of Illuminations but its obviously not like we waited for a good room for our request.

Oh well the unit is really nice and we are happy about that. If its like this today I wonder how bad it will be Friday, sat and sun of July 4th weekend


----------



## shaylyn

We won't be be able to check in until around 10pm....anyone know if requesting a building that late at night will work or do they already have you in a room before you check in? 

We'd also prefer a pool view, are those less popular than the theme park view?


----------



## CookieDiva

TerBear4 said:


> We have a deluxe two bedroom.  We checked in between 1:30pm and 2:00pm.  The room was not ready, so we made our Walmart trip.  While we were there they called my cell phone to let me know our room was ready.  When I came back I didn't have to wait, just asked for my room keys!



Thanks for the information. Will have to think about whether or not to "request." We are checking in on a Monday evening, so it could be just the luck of the draw - or basically what's leftover. Ack! I hadn't thought about that. Hmmmm.

Anyway, hope that you have a great trip TerBear. You will have to let us know how the AC worked in your second bedroom.


----------



## saysay

CookieDiva said:


> Thanks for the information. Will have to think about whether or not to "request." We are checking in on a Monday evening, so it could be just the luck of the draw - or basically what's leftover. Ack! I hadn't thought about that. Hmmmm.
> 
> Anyway, hope that you have a great trip TerBear. You will have to let us know how the AC worked in your second bedroom.



I think if you prefer a lake view can't hurt to call ahead and request....its half the resort...not guaranteed, but might as well ask.


----------



## lilwhiterabbit

SalandJeff said:


> We will be there Nov 5 - 11.  Does anyone have any more info on the restaurants?



 We'll be there the same week as you, November 6-12.  I'm curious about the restaurants as well, since that's the only thing I haven't done much research on.


----------



## snowangel72

Thank you for the tip on the A/C unit! This Canadian will pretty much melt without A/C in Florida in summer!!!!!!!!

Off in 15 days!!!!!!


----------



## TerBear4

CookieDiva said:


> Thanks for the information. Will have to think about whether or not to "request." We are checking in on a Monday evening, so it could be just the luck of the draw - or basically what's leftover. Ack! I hadn't thought about that. Hmmmm.
> 
> Anyway, hope that you have a great trip TerBear. You will have to let us know how the AC worked in your second bedroom.



No problems with the AC unit at all!  It has been almost too cool!  I love being cold!  

I have had no complaints since we arrived on Friday, other than a few severe storms.  Today was beautiful though.


----------



## ClanHarrison

Subscribing


----------



## Janet Hill

DianeV said:


> I can only imagine what time those who checked in at 4pm got their rooms. Just not run very well. We have stayed at many timeshares in Orlando and if we tried to check in early never had to wait 2 1/2 hours.



I have.  We checked in at 10:00am and went off to the pool expecting a call at anytime.  Then went to lunch.  Then went to dinner (calling back to check status every ~ 90 minutes. 

Finally went and sat in the lobby at 7:00 pm.  Got our room about 8:15.

This was at Beach Club Villas.  These things happen everywhere.


----------



## TotoToo

Rating any resort based on the ability or lack of ability to check in early is really stepping way out of bounds IMO.  A well run resort needs the proper time to correctly and methodically prepare the units. If they consistently check in large numbers of guests prior to the posted check in time they are either getting the rooms emptied early regularly - unlikely as many want not only early check in but also late checkout! - OR they are skimping on the cleaning/maintenance. Sadly the number two option often seems to be the case at Wyndham resorts. We have found far too many Wyndham's that have beautiful facilities that are woefully maintained.  We have stayed in over a dozen including some Presidentials which oddly where the worse kept up of all. 

While we appreciate the possibility of an early check in we don't plan on it nor is it always a plus. Getting a filthy unit (a Presidential at Grand Desert) that they then needed over two hours to bring into shape was hardly a plus.  Let them have the time they need to properly clean and maintain the unit(s) and accept that check in starts at 4 PM not 1 or 2.  I think everyone would be better served.  Of course I also think the idea of "view" is way over rated.  The units are nearly all the same (in any given configuration) and what is outside my window or balcony except for the few minutes we spend looking out or sitting really doesn't matter much.  If it's clean, upscale and at he resort I want I'm happy.  Parking lot or sky - the view is fine with me unless we're in a basement or looking at a dumpster. The rest are fine.


----------



## two*little*birds

Has anyone read the reviews recently on tripadvisor.com? I must admit there is a side of me that's a little worried.

Is there a broom or vaccuum in the units? We'll be there for 2 weeks so I want to keep it tidy. Or does anyone know how much it costs to request a cleaning?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

two*little*birds said:


> We'll be there for 2 weeks so I want to keep it tidy. Or does anyone know how much it costs to request a cleaning?



There was a "carpet sweeper" thing in our unit.  You know one of those non electric things with a handle?  Not the best but it got the job done.

I don't know about the cost of cleaning.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

There was also a broom but no mop.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

It must be really hard to clean these units so quickly.  I saw the maids with their "clean kits".  Not big carts like at Disney hotels.  It looked like they go in, do all the laundry while they clean, restock the incidentals.  This must take at least 2 hours per unit or more.  While check out is at 10am, they would need a LOT of housekepers to turn the whole resort over (1100 rooms?) each weekend.  

Our room was ready at 4pm but we were in Tower 6.  Don't know if that makes a difference?  Seems like Tower 6 is pretty self contained.


----------



## Ackpack

DianeV said:


> Checked in today after driving straight through from Michigan. Got to check in line around 1:15pm, up there at 1:30. Room not ready. Mind you there were alot of people waiting around for rooms evidently. Understanding it was early we asked if at all possible to get one soon as we needed showers etc. The crowd kept accumulating and more and more people were complaining about waiting.
> 
> You cant tell me that there werent any rooms available a little early. None. No one seemed to be getting a room. A couple who had arrived at 10am got their room at 3:30. A guy who is a Platinum owner waiting for his presidential unit was told he would be in 2:30 and at 3:30 still waiting. He was still waiting when we got our room
> 
> We finally got our room at 4pm on the dot but it was quite frustrating as it was so crowded in the lobby and people were getting upset. Seems they didnt have enough housekeepers cleaning the rooms for how busy they are.
> 
> I can only imagine what time those who checked in at 4pm got their rooms. Just not run very well. We have stayed at many timeshares in Orlando and if we tried to check in early never had to wait 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> Anyway I had requested high floor, fireworks view and got building 5, 7th floor. Well we can see the parking garage and if you look up you can see the EPCOT ball and we could see some of Illuminations but its obviously not like we waited for a good room for our request.
> 
> Oh well the unit is really nice and we are happy about that. If its like this today I wonder how bad it will be Friday, sat and sun of July 4th weekend



Good for you on the drive! We did that every year as a kid.  We live in Rochester, MI and I grew up in Troy  

And thanks for the tips... we plan on hanging out until our room is ready...maybe visiting downtown disney.


----------



## saysay

I saw somewhere a copy of a shuttle schedule with copy of charges for sea world shuttle.

Does anyone have a link or info? I can't seem to find it now. We are going with our friend who now wants to go to Universal one day..she has the car and I think my DD will be crushed if we don't go to sea world as promised.  Worst case we do another day at the parks in Disney...not a bad situation!


----------



## saysay

two*little*birds said:


> Has anyone read the reviews recently on tripadvisor.com? I must admit there is a side of me that's a little worried.
> 
> Is there a broom or vaccuum in the units? We'll be there for 2 weeks so I want to keep it tidy. Or does anyone know how much it costs to request a cleaning?



I glanced over them....it always cracks me up how people complain about lack of maid service in a condo or timeshare.  Read the literature people!  That being said we have been 2 times and always a great trip.

Yes you are invited to a presentation...and they call and call, we don't answer the phone.  Doesn't bother us, we save alot of $$ staying there. They are persistant, but its not like they are in your face 24/7.

My one complaint is the fact that they don't answer the phone at the front desk for a long time.  that I just don't get, but when we requested extra soap ofr washer and dishwasher it came right away.  We also were checked into a room that wasn't ready...they apoligized and moved us to another room with same view as requested.  They guy who helped us move our stuff was super nice...hey people make mistakes no biggie to us.  when we called the desk for this and the soap took like 5 minutes for someone to answer.

We have been 2 times and found units to be clean and property to be nice.  I think with the general valid complaints you find on Tripadvisor you would see at any other resort.


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

two*little*birds said:


> Has anyone read the reviews recently on tripadvisor.com? I must admit there is a side of me that's a little worried.



We will be first time visitors to WBC, so I check tripadvisor every once in a while for new pictures.  I saw the new negative reviews.  I was disappointed to see them but I still think the possitive comments and reviews both on the dis and tripadvisor far outweigh the negative.  With some of the comments I think you can use them to prepair yourself how to react if confronted with them, e.g. pushy sales reps, dirty room, (which I would immediately go back to the front desk and request another room, even if it meant waiting longer).  No resort is perfect, and when you consider how many thousands of rooms there are compaired to the amout of negative reports, the numbers are very few.  We love staying at the Poly, but there are a lot of complaints out there about that resort, but it would't matter what anyone would say, I still love it.  So I am hoping it will be the same with WBC.  The one thing that I really hope is not an issue is rowdy behavior around the pool.  I really don't appreciate people who are so inconsiderate to others and use inappropriate language or behave inappropriately in public areas.  So I am just keeping a positive attitude, I still feel like WBC is a great bargin if you shop around.  I would much rather deal with a pushy sales person than stay in a very small room at a Disney value or moderate for practically the same price.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

1GR8DISNEYFAN said:


> The one thing that I really hope is not an issue is rowdy behavior around the pool.  I really don't appreciate people who are so inconsiderate to others and use inappropriate language or behave inappropriately in public areas.



We encountered this and the one good thing is that are many pools so you just have to hop to another pool for the afternoon to avoid the rowdy people.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Is it wrong of me to be glad this resort is getting some negative reviews so it's easier/cheaper for me to book??


----------



## snowangel72

When we were there in March it was all families and it was very tame. I hope it's not too wild during the summer.

Does anyone know what floors the presidential suites are on in tower 6?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

I think they are all over Tower 6 but the higher floors have the Reserve units.  Don't know what's different about the reserve units?  We were on the 16th floor in a 3BR Pres Reserve.


----------



## DianeV

I just want to mention again that we didnt expect to check in at 1:30pm. Hoping for maybe 3? Yes we were to be honest

We talked to a few owners who were waiting for their units and all expressed disappointment in how wyndham runs this resort. Not just the check in thing but some said there are many who dont get their unit until quite a bit after 4pm. They say they need more house keepers but Wyndham is too cheap. Hey this is just coming from owners which we are not. They said do not buy Wyndham and if you do buy it cheap...

The resort is really nice as is our unit. But first impressions mean alot and it wasnt only that we had to wait, please dont think that, but everyone was waiting and there were alot of unhappy guests in the lobby waiting around


----------



## Upatnoon

DianeV said:


> I just want to mention again that we didnt expect to check in at 1:30pm. Hoping for maybe 3? Yes we were to be honest
> 
> We talked to a few owners who were waiting for their units and all expressed disappointment in how wyndham runs this resort. Not just the check in thing but some said there are many who dont get their unit until quite a bit after 4pm. They say they need more house keepers but Wyndham is too cheap. Hey this is just coming from owners which we are not. They said do not buy Wyndham and if you do buy it cheap...
> 
> The resort is really nice as is our unit. But first impressions mean alot and it wasnt only that we had to wait, please dont think that, but everyone was waiting and there were alot of unhappy guests in the lobby waiting around


Isn't check-in time 4 p.m.?


----------



## ehrn

We are going in late August and trying to decide if we should spend the extra $120 to go from a 1br to a 2br.  We have a 6yo and 9month old.  The 6yo is excited to sleep on the pull out couch--a little extra work to do each evening and morning but doable. The baby would be in the pack and play in our room either way.  A little more room would always be nice but a 1br is still more spacious than 1 room at a regular hotel.  I'm leaning towards putting the extra money into something else(like staying over on the trip down) but thought I'd throw it out there and see if I've missed any good reasons to go for the 2br.  
Loved the a/c info!!!
Last year we did not have a vacuum, did have a broom but when I returned and was on disboards, others said they did have a vacuum.  I will call to see if we can get one if one is not there this time as we really could have used it--the housekeeping prior to our arrival was just ok.  This did not surprise me in the least, my last several trips to Disney also left me unimpressed with mousekeeping. If I have the proper tools I don't mind bringing it up to my standards, lol!
Can't wait to go back!


----------



## suebedo

We just returned from a week long stay at WBC.

We requested building 6 with a water view...we got bldg 4 on the 1st floor parking lot side.  That was kind of a bummer but oh well.  Our patio had tons of foliage so you  couldn't actually see the parking lot. We had no cell phone service in our unit at all.  I assume it was because we were on the bottom floor of a tall building.  We had to go out on the patio to make  calls which really sucked...it was so hot outside! 
We were able to check in around 2:30 PM so I was happy about that.  the "parking pass" desk was fine.  I looked like hell as we had been at the MK all morning and it was HOT..like walking on the surface of the sun HOT.  My face was red and my hair was a mess. I was exhausted and he could tell.  I circled the lowest income bracket on the page and the guy had no interest in me at all LOL.

Our room was very clean and very nice.  The air kept the room absolutely frigid and I loved it! 

We brought a wirleless router and it worked fine.  We had to unplug the phone to get it to work which was fine with me.  So, of course, we never rcv'd any calls  

The pools were nice.  We swam at our pool T4, the lazy river at T5 and the pirate pool at T6.  I think the T6 pool is a salt water pool and my son did not like the salt water so we only went there once. There were about 75% empty chairs but they all had towels on them.  Kind of annoying but we worked around it...sharing chairs and just staying in the pool etc.  We didn't see any drunken behavior at the pool BUT my husband did have a problem in the parking garage with drunken people.  Here is the story:
My DH was trying to pull into a parking space in the garage, the car in the next space had its door open and a guy was inside. So my DH was waiting for him to close it and it wasn't happening so he honked...no response.  DH went up to the car and the guy was passed out in the passenger seat.  There was vomit all over him...the car, the parking lot around him.  There were beer cans and bottles around as well.  We called security and they did show up in a few minutes.  The guy finally woke up and said he was waiting for his girlfriend to check out. Security just left him there.  He eventually left but the garage was a mess and it was not cleaned up for days. There were tire tracks of vomit all over that spot.  It was gross.  The beer cans stayed for a few days also. 

So that was my biggest disappointment.  I am glad that my son and I  weren't in the car when that happened.  But we did see the remnants of the mess a few times in the garage. I feel like security should have done more.  I sure hope the girlfriend wasn't in the same shape he was in. They should have cleaned it up sooner.  We did call the front desk but no action was taken.

I really liked WBC and would stay again with  larger group to save money.  But we did miss being at a disney resort.  There were lots of families at WBC BUT there was also a bit of a party atmosphere too.


----------



## Luv2trav

Has anyone ever used Ebay to purchase their stay? I am looking at an no reserve auction for 259.00 for 2 bedroom stay for a week. The seller has 100% positive feedback... I am very leary because of price and it being ebay.. Suggestions? I would love to get a week for 259.00..


----------



## DianeV

yes it is but typically some are able to get their room before that. There were many who didnt get theirs at 4pm. Some seem to get theirs well after 4pm. If many owners werent complaining about issues I would think the late checkins were not common..but they were complaining





Upatnoon said:


> Isn't check-in time 4 p.m.?


----------



## Kat77

I'm debating if a grocery order is really necessary. Does anyone know if the small market on property carries bread, milk, eggs and soda?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Kat77 said:


> I'm debating if a grocery order is really necessary. Does anyone know if the small market on property carries bread, milk, eggs and soda?


Yes, they do.  You will be quite limited though as they have very limited selection.  In the main building there is some food for sale in the gift shop.  There is also a very limited selection of granola bars, cereal cups, etc in the "deli" counter towards the pool.  The prices in both of these locations will be more than the graden grocer prices.

There are also 2 other food options:  one being a pizza place inside the bar by the pool at Tower 3, and another burger type cafe in the bar at the pool at Tower 4-5.

I was really glad I did my garden grocer delivery though.  We had a case of waters, & Propels, which we would freeze each night and take to the parks.  Plus we almost used a whole bottle of laundry soap-we did a lot of laundry!


----------



## thetallone101

I'm going to use my friend's time share and we're going to book either a 3 or 4 bdrm b/c it's the same price regardless if you get a 1 or 4 bdrm deluxe, so my question is, do they only have 3 or 4 bdrms in tower 6? (or is it tower 5?) Which tower would be the best for fireworks view?


----------



## Janet Hill

thetallone101 said:


> I'm going to use my friend's time share and we're going to book either a 3 or 4 bdrm b/c it's the same price regardless if you get a 1 or 4 bdrm deluxe, so my question is, do they only have 3 or 4 bdrms in tower 6? (or is it tower 5?) Which tower would be the best for fireworks view?



I'm assuming that by same price it's because you are going to do an RCI exchange.

I have never seen a 4BR in RCI (all 4BR are presidentials - no deluxes).  3BR are a very rare sighting.

If going during a slow time you may be able to get a 3BR, but I think you better start thinking 2BR if this is an exchange.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

The 3BR Presidential I rented off EBay was an RCI exchange.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> Is it wrong of me to be glad this resort is getting some negative reviews so it's easier/cheaper for me to book??



lol


----------



## DCTooTall

DianeV said:


> yes it is but typically some are able to get their room before that. There were many who didnt get theirs at 4pm. Some seem to get theirs well after 4pm. If many owners werent complaining about issues I would think the late checkins were not common..but they were complaining



 I haven't stayed in any other Wyndhams,    But i honestly wouldn't be surprised if some of the issue could be the fact that this particular resort is extremely popular with renters who aren't familiar with the timeshare concept.

Specifically,   Because a lot of people are able to rent there so inexpensively,  and it's extremely good location,   You end up with a lot of people who could end up leaving a much larger mess than at a lot of other timeshare resorts.   (This may also be why Wyndham no longer requires you run the dishwasher and Laundry,  or take out the trash before checking out.... too many people who didn't understand timeshare rental procedures).

Factor in the size of the resort,  and that most check-ins and check-outs  over the weekend,   it would make sense if occasionally it takes them longer to cycle all the rooms than "normal".





Kat77 said:


> I'm debating if a grocery order is really necessary. Does anyone know if the small market on property carries bread, milk, eggs and soda?



 As someone else mentioned,   it does,   but it's not the most economical or give you the best selection.    I think the Hess stations on property actually may have a larger selection.


----------



## Walt(the man)Lover

I believe people are more apt to complain than compliment, so I was actually super surprised to see all of the rave reviews for WBC.  A few negative ones doesn't bother me at all.  We booked through Farrell and are scheduled for a 2 bedroom presidential in December. Anyone know the difference between presidential and presidential reserve?


----------



## DCTooTall

Walt(the man)Lover said:


> I believe people are more apt to complain than compliment, so I was actually super surprised to see all of the rave reviews for WBC.  A few negative ones doesn't bother me at all.  We booked through Farrell and are scheduled for a 2 bedroom presidential in December. Anyone know the difference between presidential and presidential reserve?



Easy answer?    About $400,000+


Wyndham's Presidential Reserve program is available for those who purchase over 1,000,000 points...which I believe must all be at developer costs.   The major 'perk' of the program is that you are deeded as a presidential reserve member instead of just regular Wyndham points.     At select presidential Reserve resorts,   there is a number of Presidential type units which are set aside and can be rented by Presidential Reserve Members.    They aren't available to the general public (aka...regular owners) until sometime like 15-30days before the checkin date.    In theory,   this would allow a PR owner a lot more flexibility in getting the unit they desire at the last minute at more popular resorts.

  I think there may also be a few resorts that have exclusively Presidential Reserve units.





The room itself?   no difference at all.


----------



## debbi801

We just got back from a completely magical stay here.  Even my Dh, who is a die hard stay on site type, said he cannot imagine staying anywhere else.

We had a newly remodeled 2 bedroom deluxe unit in Tower 1.  We got there at about 1:00 on Sunday June 19th and tried to check in right away.  They were able to check us in and give us our keys as long as we didn't mind not having the requested fireworks view.  We opted for the easrly check in.

Everything about the place was wonderful.  Our teens loved the activities!!  Oury 9 year old loved the spray ground and lazy rivers.  And we all loved the sundaes.  DH was even able to teach the 9 year old chess on the huge chess board.

We rented through Ken Price and he was even able to get us a lower price.  We never used the shuttle service, it was easier just to drive to the parks so we could take breaks when we were ready.


----------



## thetallone101

Janet Hill said:


> I'm assuming that by same price it's because you are going to do an RCI exchange.
> 
> I have never seen a 4BR in RCI (all 4BR are presidentials - no deluxes).  3BR are a very rare sighting.
> 
> If going during a slow time you may be able to get a 3BR, but I think you better start thinking 2BR if this is an exchange.



Thanks! Yes it's an exchange, she said she has a 32 trading power or something...I don't really understand it, but anyways she looked it up and plugged in for the first week of Dec this year and found some 3 and 4 bdrms, so hopefully when we're able to look for 2012 there will be those available.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Hi.  Well, with the increase of RCI TPU points to get into DVC, it looks like we'll probably end up at Bonnet Creek for our next Disney vacation (October 2013).

We actually own Wyndham points, but it's for every other years...the even years.    So we'll probably trade into BC.

However we have stayed in several Wyndham resorts (Williamsburg and Fairfield Glade).  Our home resort is Smokey Mountain.  We've had great stays every time, and the rooms themselves were fantastic.  However, how do the rooms at BC compare to those rooms?


----------



## DianeV

Well the people we spoke with were owners so I think they know..and we know too having stayed in and owned many timeshares. You dont understand that people were definitely having to wait until well after 4pm for rooms and we were told this is very typical for wyndham in general but especially here. I am not trying to say this is a bad place because it isnt, its very nice but they need to get their act together as far as cleaning rooms and having them available at a reasonable time





DCTooTall said:


> I haven't stayed in any other Wyndhams,    But i honestly wouldn't be surprised if some of the issue could be the fact that this particular resort is extremely popular with renters who aren't familiar with the timeshare concept.
> 
> Specifically,   Because a lot of people are able to rent there so inexpensively,  and it's extremely good location,   You end up with a lot of people who could end up leaving a much larger mess than at a lot of other timeshare resorts.   (This may also be why Wyndham no longer requires you run the dishwasher and Laundry,  or take out the trash before checking out.... too many people who didn't understand timeshare rental procedures).
> 
> Factor in the size of the resort,  and that most check-ins and check-outs  over the weekend,   it would make sense if occasionally it takes them longer to cycle all the rooms than "normal".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone else mentioned,   it does,   but it's not the most economical or give you the best selection.    I think the Hess stations on property actually may have a larger selection.


----------



## Donnainnj

We just reserved 9 nights and were wondering about cleaning. Will we have anything at all over that period? Something like Disney's trash and tidy or a full cleaning because of the two reservations that are made. They broke the reservation into two one for 4 nights and one for 5 nights. Will we get a cleaning after the 4th night? Also what is the fee for a 2br cleaning if we wanted to add one?
   Thanks, Donna


----------



## DCTooTall

DianeV said:


> Well the people we spoke with were owners so I think they know..and we know too having stayed in and owned many timeshares. You dont understand that people were definitely having to wait until well after 4pm for rooms and we were told this is very typical for wyndham in general but especially here. I am not trying to say this is a bad place because it isnt, its very nice but they need to get their act together as far as cleaning rooms and having them available at a reasonable time



Oh... I wasn't stating that the complaints weren't valid,   or that they were coming from just non-owners.

What I was getting at is that due to the type of guests that this particular timeshare resort attracts combined with it's size,  it's likely to have a much more varied room turn time than you might see at a more typical timeshare resort...  or even a hotel...  which would ultimately impact their ability to efficiently plan staffing.  

With a Hotel,   you have daily housekeeping,   so you are able to keep on top of a messy guest allowing you to keep your overall clean time down.  (ounce of prevention...)

With a "typical" timeshare,   A guest is usually required to perform certain cleaning duties before vacating the unit,    which ultimately helps stabilize and create more of a baseline you can use for an average room turn time when planning your staffing levels.

With this particular resort,    while they at one time had some guidelines on pre-checkout required cleaning,   on my last visit this was no longer required or even mentioned/hinted at.   my guess is that there was a large enough population of guests that didn't perform what was asked of them that the resort ultimately determined it was easier to just not make the request and adjust staffing accordingly.

Now you may have a average baseline for how long it takes to turn a room,   but you are also going to have much greater spikes outside that average.   You could walk into a room which had multiple small children who made a mess w/ parents who didn't try and keep things clean during the week (we are on vacation!)... or you could walk into a room that had multiple small children who the parents cleaned up after during the week leaving only a bit of clutter.        Or you could go into a room that had adults who partied hard all week leaving quite a mess.....  or a room that had adults who were extremely tidy and/or just used the place for crash-space.

In both sets of examples... you end up with one room that could take maybe 15min to turn (vacuum,  make beds, etc),  and one room that could take closer to 1hr to turn because it's requiring a bit more of a deep clean/scrubbing to make available for the next guest.


This could make it much more difficult.... especially on days when 1/3 of the resort may be turning over,  to make efficient use of your housekeeping staff.    One day having 1 housekeeper handle 2 floors could provide plenty of time to turn over every room in the window between checkout and the 4o'clock checkin.     Another day it could take a single housekeeper that same window to clean 1/2 a floor.  


My whole point is that we have heard horror stories where people get screwed with extremely late checkins because rooms aren't available.  We've heard stories where the biggest delay in getting a room is the front desk process time with the crowds.   and we've heard stories where everything moves smoothly and people actually even got their rooms early.      Since we've heard the whole lineup,  I'm willing the give the resort a bit of the benefit of the doubt that it isn't a major chronic issue.  I'll definitely not feel like I need to take it out on the staff since I don't know if it's a problem caused by management intentionally not scheduling enough people for the day,   the employees just not doing their job,   or a day where they just ended up getting screwed by having an abnormally high percentage of rooms needing a deep clean.

 (admittedly....  I'm also a very mellow person by nature and since I often either travel by myself or with a group of adult friends,  I'm less likely to be frazzled from a long/stressful journey than some people might be.  )


----------



## LadyBeBop

HELP!!!!

Does anyone have a map that shows Bonnet Creek in relation to the DVC resorts?

Based on our situation, it's going to be super easy to get into BC and super hard to get into DVC using RCI.  However, DH is still unconvinced.  He thinks that anyplace out of Disney would result in us spending the entire day in the parks.

I'm trying to convince DH that BC is as close to the parks as most of the other DVC resorts.  

As always, many thanks.  And if you think this should be in the BC picture thread, let me know.  

Oh, and a stupid question.  Is it pronounced Bonnet as in Easter Bonnet or Bonnet as in a dog bone?  And is the accent on the first or second syllable?


----------



## MsCoz2000

LadyBeBop said:


> HELP!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have a map that shows Bonnet Creek in relation to the DVC resorts?
> 
> Based on our situation, it's going to be super easy to get into BC and super hard to get into DVC using RCI.  However, DH is still unconvinced.  He thinks that anyplace out of Disney would result in us spending the entire day in the parks.
> 
> I'm trying to convince DH that BC is as close to the parks as most of the other DVC resorts.
> 
> As always, many thanks.  And if you think this should be in the BC picture thread, let me know.
> 
> Oh, and a stupid question.  Is it pronounced Bonnet as in Easter Bonnet or Bonnet as in a dog bone?  And is the accent on the first or second syllable?



No map for you but it is RIGHT next to Carribbean Beach Resort.  

Pronounced like Easter Bonnet


----------



## dizneechic

LadyBeBop said:


> HELP!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have a map that shows Bonnet Creek in relation to the DVC resorts?
> 
> I'm trying to convince DH that BC is as close to the parks as most of the other DVC resorts.



While this isn't in relation to the other DVC resorts, have him peek at the google satellite view:
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=disne...,-95.677068&sspn=48.287373,66.005859&t=h&z=15
BC is in the lower right corner about 1/4 the way up on the map.  You can also see it in relation to HS and EP.

"As close tot he parks" is sort of relative depending on what park and what DVC your referring to.  If its MK and BLT, well no, BLT is obviously closer, but if its BLT to HS, well Bonnet Creek wins that one.  I think if proximity is his only priority you need to figure out where you'll spend your time and which DVC resort you can get and then compare to WBC's location.

For certain some parks are easier than others to take mid day breaks from.  When we stayed off site (house 15 mins off property) when we went home it was for the day.  When we stayed at the Poly and visited MK we absolutely took mid day breaks, but if we went to another resort we'd make a day of it and come "home" mid afternoon and relax (were not commando park folk).  Occasionally we would hop the monorail over to MK for something silly (like cotton candy or a burger from Peco's Bill's  ) and head back to the resort, but without the monorail access we would never bother doing that and nor would we "miss" it.

For us the decision came down to space and value for the money, and being right on property (closer than many Disney resorts!) made WBC a no brainer.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

dizneechic said:


> While this isn't in relation to the other DVC resorts, have him peek at the google satellite view:
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=disne...,-95.677068&sspn=48.287373,66.005859&t=h&z=15
> BC is in the lower right corner about 1/4 the way up on the map.  You can also see it in relation to HS and EP.
> 
> "As close tot he parks" is sort of relative depending on what park and what DVC your referring to.  If its MK and BLT, well no, BLT is obviously closer, but if its BLT to HS, well Bonnet Creek wins that one.  I think if proximity is his only priority you need to figure out where you'll spend your time and which DVC resort you can get and then compare to WBC's location.
> 
> For certain some parks are easier than others to take mid day breaks from.  When we stayed off site (house 15 mins off property) when we went home it was for the day.  When we stayed at the Poly and visited MK we absolutely took mid day breaks, but if we went to another resort we'd make a day of it and come "home" mid afternoon and relax (were not commando park folk).  Occasionally we would hop the monorail over to MK for something silly (like cotton candy or a burger from Peco's Bill's  ) and head back to the resort, but without the monorail access we would never bother doing that and nor would we "miss" it.
> 
> For us the decision came down to space and value for the money, and being right on property (closer than many Disney resorts!) made WBC a no brainer.



Haven't stayed here yet, but looking at the satellite view, it is essentially "on property" in my opinion. You're basically across the street from Epcot. Yes I know it's World Showcase, and that's not the main parking lot, but it's very close.

It may not have a monorail, but I will still be taking my afternoon break at WBC and returning to a park in the early evening. Mainly Epcot!


----------



## tmoret

Stinky_Pete said:


> Haven't stayed here yet, but looking at the satellite view, it is essentially "on property" in my opinion. You're basically across the street from Epcot. Yes I know it's World Showcase, and that's not the main parking lot, but it's very close.
> 
> It may not have a monorail, but I will still be taking my afternoon break at WBC and returning to a park in the early evening. Mainly Epcot!



That was my thought also. I really liked seeing that map! We are staying our first night at the POP then moving over to WBC for 7 days. Nice to know they are just down the street and a cab wont be to much.


----------



## DawnM

n/m


----------



## Tooth Fairy

We booked a 3 bd deluxe inside the 60 day window.There were no pres. available at the time. Is there a good way to ask when we checkin? Are they always complimentary?


----------



## LadyBeBop

dizneechic said:


> While this isn't in relation to the other DVC resorts, have him peek at the google satellite view:
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=disne...,-95.677068&sspn=48.287373,66.005859&t=h&z=15



Thanks.  I actually pulled up Google satellite view using the BC address.  This is much better.

Come to think about it, both times we've stayed on site, it was the Contemporary.  A two minute monorail ride to the Magic Kingdom, and a ten minute ride to Epcot.  And he stayed onsite once, as a child, at Fort Wilderness.  Again, a short monorail or boat ride to the Magic Kingdom I'm wondering if he thinks onsite transportation just means monorails or boats at every resort? 

"Hey, honey, it's just a short three minute drive to Epcot.  And from there, we can take the monorail to the Magic Kingdom."  

BTW, we've stayed at Orange Lake, the last two times we stayed offsite.  Close.  However, I understand wanting to stay closer.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Hate bumping when I have the last post, but.....

We saw the shuttle schedule in the picture thread.  We could probably get by on BC transportation; however I'd still want the flexibility to drive.  Our problem...there will be six of us.  Four of us will be driving down in a car that seats four comfortably (five would be tight, six would be impossible, unless someone sits on a lap).  Two will be flying in from Louisiana.  So, we would need reliable park transportation.  Due to the tight squeeze in the car, I also see eating most of our meals either in our rooms or at the park (I have no problem making a few off-site food runs).

My question...do the shuttles run that often during off season?  My DH's main concern is not being able to get around.  Every time we stayed at Disney, we parked the car and did not see it again until we left.  And every time we stayed offsite, we either only needed one car, or the last time, we had two cars.

We know we can get reliable transporation onsite.  We aren't convinced at BC.


----------



## zhalo

LadyBeBop, I hope someone answers your question, and I'm glad you bumped... I am staying at WBC in two weeks, and I am very concerned about the shuttle schedule. Our party also has too many for one car, and it's expensive to rent a van. I don't want to have to rent a van, but I also want to know (before we go) that we'll have adequate shuttle transportation.

I'll post my shuttle schedule when I get down there. I keep hoping someone who is there now will take a photo and post theirs. 

I will call WBC on Tuesday and ask if they can email or fax the current shuttle schedule... I called a couple of weeks ago, and they said it could change and that I should call back at a later date.


----------



## gatorfreud

I forgot to bring home the shuttle schedule - were there June 19-26...  But in the mornings they picked up starting about 8:05... every 20 minutes or so.  There was a dead time in the afternoon, but they started back about 3:30 or 4?

The only thing that kept me from using the shuttle was it goes to 2 parks... the DHS/AK might not e so bad but the MK/Epcot... I think it went to MK first then Epcot.  So the 2 nights we went to Epcot in the evening we just called a cab.  Told them what time to pick us up right at our tower... right on time both times.  One time we went to Boardwalk for $10, the other night right to the front of Epcot for $15.  Leaving we caught a cab from Boardwalk, but we could have taken the shuttle home.

If I weren't so picky about arriving really early, I might have used the shuttle.  

Kim


----------



## gatorfreud

Kat77 said:


> I'm debating if a grocery order is really necessary. Does anyone know if the small market on property carries bread, milk, eggs and soda?



They do have stuff - small portions- but the prices were outrageous.  I would definitely do a grocery run.  Everyone was wheeling their coolers around so et drinks too.

The grills were great.  Lots of people were grilling!

Kim


----------



## patelb88

Hi,

I am currently looking for a 3 bedroom from July 15 to July 23, does anyone know who I can contact to try to get a room here?

First time looking for a timeshare place so any help would be appreciated.

Also, does anyone know roughly what I would be paying?

Thanks.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

We just rented from Ken Price. Got a 3 bedroom for $150 per nite. 5 nite rental all taxes and fees included.Early August. this is our first renting a time share. They have been very helpful with quick responses! We started looking about 6 weeks out. Hestitated and had to get 2 ressies to secure it. No big deal as we will not change units but they have fewer of these units. Ebay might be your best bet at this point. I have never used ebay. Good luck!


----------



## dizneechic

We've booked a 3BR Presidential with Utopia World Vacations (Paul) and he has been wonderful w/ answering questions and helping us along.  We're still 6+ months out so if we were w/in the 60 day window may have gotten a better rate but were really happy with what we have (room assignment and all).  Our unit is $150 per night x7 nights taxes/fees included.

http://www.utopiaworldvacations.com/home.php
We just made contact through the *contact us* page and let him know what we were looking for.  He also sells on ebay, here's his feedback page:
http://myworld.ebay.ca/utopia_world


----------



## mommiefab523

We stayed at WBC from June 20-24 and it was an incredible experience. Myself, DH, DD1, DD2, DS and my mom stayed in Tower 2 in a 2 bedroom suite. The children are 5, 4 and 6 months and the WBC staff accomodated us very well. They provided us with a Pack and Play for the baby and whenever we needed dishwasher powder, soap powder or trashbags they delivered it in a timely way. We took advantage of the amenties they offered including mini golf, crafting room, pool bar, la cantina and escodos pool bar. We did travel to MK on the third day of our stay and we used the shuttle service offered by WBC. It was excellent. We arrived ten minutes early for the first shuttle of the day and we made it to the park by 9 am. We stayed until 2pm and caught the 3pm shuttle back to WBC. We had lunch and naps and returened to MK at about 6:45 and caught the 11pm shuttle back to WBC. Bottom line, we will be returning to WBC in Summer '13!


----------



## Zoebear

I am arriving soon, but have not put my room request in...do I really have to call do you think, or is it enough to request when I get there  
I know it is a busy place, so I don't want to bug the staff but have 2 room numbers all scoped out to request.................


----------



## dizneechic

Zoebear said:


> I am arriving soon, but have not put my room request in...do I really have to call do you think, or is it enough to request when I get there
> I know it is a busy place, so I don't want to bug the staff but have 2 room numbers all scoped out to request.................


It never hurts to call and put in a request, especially if its something you have your heart set on.  I'm not sure how lucky you would get w/ specific room numbers though, so in addition to that I may put in the notes what it is you like about those rooms.  Is it the view, specific building, specific floor etc.  That way if they don't have those rooms that have something more to go on that you would be equally happy with.


----------



## Ackpack

mommiefab523 said:


> We stayed at WBC from June 20-24 and it was an incredible experience. Myself, DH, DD1, DD2, DS and my mom stayed in Tower 2 in a 2 bedroom suite. The children are 5, 4 and 6 months and the WBC staff accomodated us very well. They provided us with a Pack and Play for the baby and whenever we needed dishwasher powder, soap powder or trashbags they delivered it in a timely way. We took advantage of the amenties they offered including mini golf, crafting room, pool bar, la cantina and escodos pool bar. We did travel to MK on the third day of our stay and we used the shuttle service offered by WBC. It was excellent. We arrived ten minutes early for the first shuttle of the day and we made it to the park by 9 am. We stayed until 2pm and caught the 3pm shuttle back to WBC. We had lunch and naps and returened to MK at about 6:45 and caught the 11pm shuttle back to WBC. Bottom line, we will be returning to WBC in Summer '13!



Thank you for this post  I've been somewhat concerned about the shuttle service but that seems perfect


----------



## Ackpack

Does anyone know if we'll be able to get two pack n plays for our room? We'll have two 1 year olds...


----------



## greenhornet

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&biw=1545&bih=944&tbm=isch&prmd=ivnsfd&itbs=1 (one bedroom Layout)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...afari&rls=en&biw=1545&bih=944&tbm=isch&itbs=1 (one bedroom)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=170 (Check out this post shows all room layouts)

Here is the layout for the one bedroom hope this helps


----------



## Tracey123

LadyBeBop said:


> HELP!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have a map that shows Bonnet Creek in relation to the DVC resorts?
> 
> Based on our situation, it's going to be super easy to get into BC and super hard to get into DVC using RCI.  However, DH is still unconvinced.  He thinks that anyplace out of Disney would result in us spending the entire day in the parks.
> 
> I'm trying to convince DH that BC is as close to the parks as most of the other DVC resorts.
> 
> As always, many thanks.  And if you think this should be in the BC picture thread, let me know.
> 
> Oh, and a stupid question.  Is it pronounced Bonnet as in Easter Bonnet or Bonnet as in a dog bone?  And is the accent on the first or second syllable?



BC is actually closer to the parks then OKW & SSR.  We drove to the parks and were able to get there in under 10 minutes.

It's pronounced Bonnet as in Easter Bonnet


----------



## Tracey123

As far as the groceries available on site it was extremely limited.  You will need to go to the store or have Garden Grocery deliver your food.

Someone mentioned a pack N play in the master bedroom....it will not fit in the bedroom area.  Maybe near the shower in the master bath, but definitely not near the bed.  You could probably set one up in the dining room if you moved some furniture.  You can get away with a 1 bedroom with two little ones easily.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Tracey123 said:


> BC is actually closer to the parks then OKW & SSR.  We drove to the parks and were able to get there in under 10 minutes.



Good to know, because we were probably going to end up at either OKW or SSR.  Thanks.


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

What is the deposit and cancellation policy at this place?  Thanks!


----------



## MLG4MSU

Just finalized our booking through Farrell today!  Looking so forward to it!


----------



## dizneechic

My2CrazyGirls said:


> What is the deposit and cancellation policy at this place?  Thanks!



If you book direct it may be different than if you book through a owner or someone who manages "reselling" points for owners.  Other than direct the deposit and cancellation will vary greatly, with variation from the same person depending on how fart out you booked and the time left until your potential arrival.  Best thing to do is contact several resellers and get quotes and ask each their policy until you find a rate/policy you are comfortable with.


----------



## MsCoz2000

greenhornet said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&biw=1545&bih=944&tbm=isch&prmd=ivnsfd&itbs=1 (one bedroom Layout)
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...afari&rls=en&biw=1545&bih=944&tbm=isch&itbs=1 (one bedroom)
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&page=170 (Check out this post shows all room layouts)
> 
> Here is the layout for the one bedroom hope this helps



Thank you so much for posting this.  I have stayed at BC two times before but always in 2 BR units.  This trip we will be in a 1 BR and I was wondering how the Bathroom layout was.  So nice to see you don't HAVE to go the the Bedroom to get to it.  Thanks!!!


----------



## KYoung2000

LadyBeBop said:


> HELP!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have a map that shows Bonnet Creek in relation to the DVC resorts?
> 
> Based on our situation, it's going to be super easy to get into BC and super hard to get into DVC using RCI.  However, DH is still unconvinced.  He thinks that anyplace out of Disney would result in us spending the entire day in the parks.
> 
> I'm trying to convince DH that BC is as close to the parks as most of the other DVC resorts.
> 
> As always, many thanks.  And if you think this should be in the BC picture thread, let me know.
> 
> Oh, and a stupid question.  Is it pronounced Bonnet as in Easter Bonnet or Bonnet as in a dog bone?  And is the accent on the first or second syllable?



Check it out on google maps or google earth.  Youll be able to see all of the DVC locations and bonnet creek and youll be able to see very easily how close bonnet is to everything, including main roads to HS, and EP.


----------



## Monorail Bob's dd

We are considering a 4 bedroom presidential unit for the week before Thanksgiving, 2012 for 9 of us - 6 adults and 3 kids.  I have a few questions.  How far in advance should I look to book?  How difficult are the 4 bedroom units to get?  Who should I book with to get this unit?  Does anyone have a ballpark number for how much this unit would cost for a Saturday-Saturday rental the week before Thanksgiving week next year?  Is a rental car an absolute must or can you get away with using the shuttle service?  No babies or strollers here and will not need to return for naps.  We are undecided about staying onsite at Disney or giving Bonnet Creek a try.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

We tried mid june to book a 4 bed. for Aug 8th. we were told none available and only deluxe in the 3 bed. - no presidential. Our 3 bed is $150 per night(5 night rental) all fees and taxes included. Have never stayed BC but am looking forward to all the space. Usually stay on site but really crowded or expensive with teens! Our 2 kids are taking friends so 4 teens and 2 adults...only way we thought we could stay sane

PS we rented from Ken Price....very nice and helpful!!!


----------



## littlele

Just returned from WBC for a 10 day stay and some quick thoughts:

-Not interested in the time share presentation?  When filling out the form at the parking pass counter, just tell them you are not employed, don't make much money, etc.  I did and I was the only one  (we had two other families with us) that didn't get bothered by the sales staff.  I know this is what worked because the salesperson went so far as to tell my brother in law that they were not extending the offer to me because I 'didn't qualify' The others were bothered quite a bit.  My poor parents, they called their room, called their cell numbers and even stopped by the room!

-Shuttles are very timely, if not a little early even, so don't show up late!  They are very crowded though, so we ended up skipping them once and opted for a cab and drove a couple of other times.  If you have the patience to deal with a very crowded bus though, they'll work for you.  On one occasion our bus driver had to turn away folks, but for the most part they know how to pack us in like sardines.

-It has great facilities, but we didn't really use them much.  All we wanted to do was the parks, so we can't report on the activities at WBC but we did walk by an interesting reptile show right by tower 4 and heard the karoke from across the lake, so it seems  like there are plenty of fun things to do.

-Do not try and call the front desk from your room.  You may be on hold for a looooong time.  Just dial from an outside line and I think it will go faster.

-There were a few glitches from their staff but all in all it was a good stay.  Good,  not great.  If the staff was a little more on top of it, I would say great, but not quite.


----------



## two*little*birds

Tooth Fairy said:


> We tried mid june to book a 4 bed. for Aug 8th. we were told none available and only deluxe in the 3 bed. - no presidential. Our 3 bed is $150 per night(5 night rental) all fees and taxes included. Have never stayed BC but am looking forward to all the space. Usually stay on site but really crowded or expensive with teens! Our 2 kids are taking friends so 4 teens and 2 adults...only way we thought we could stay sane
> 
> PS we rented from Ken Price....very nice and helpful!!!



We rented a deluxe 3-bedroom for $125/night all inclusive for 2 weeks.


----------



## ehrn

Tracey123 said:


> Someone mentioned a pack N play in the master bedroom....it will not fit in the bedroom area.  Maybe near the shower in the master bath, but definitely not near the bed.  You could probably set one up in the dining room if you moved some furniture.  You can get away with a 1 bedroom with two little ones easily.



Excellent, thank you!!


----------



## Ackpack

Does anyone know if you're able to get two pack n plays for one unit? We'll have two 13 month olds and a 2 bedroom unit.


----------



## TerBear4

littlele said:


> -Not interested in the time share presentation?  When filling out the form at the parking pass counter, just tell them you are not employed, don't make much money, etc.  I did and I was the only one  (we had two other families with us) that didn't get bothered by the sales staff.  I know this is what worked because the salesperson went so far as to tell my brother in law that they were not extending the offer to me because I 'didn't qualify' The others were bothered quite a bit.  My poor parents, they called their room, called their cell numbers and even stopped by the room!



We did the same thing you did and never once were bothered.  No phone calls, not even one time!!  Worked like a charm!!


----------



## darrius1st

Does Bonnet Creek have Stars network as one of its cable channels


----------



## YayDisney!

We recently returned from our very first stay at WBC.  We rented a 2 bedroom unit from Ken & Denise Price.  Wonderful experience!  We stayed 10 nights in Tower 4 - room 1278.  We had requested a high floor and Epcot view.  We got just that!  We spend most of our days in the parks, so we did not get bothered by any timeshare pressure.  We did notice we missed some phone calls...but we never checked the messages.  Absolutely no problem for us at all.  We were invited to a presentation when we checked in, but didn't go.

Our pros:

"Onsite"...even if "offsite".  Close to all the parks. We always rent a car, whether staying in a Disney hotel or not, so location is a definite plus.
So comfortable and roomy!  Certainly better than a simple hotel room.  It was wonderful having 2 bedrooms and bathrooms to get ready in the mornings.  Made for a much more comfortable stay.
Plenty to do.  Even though we typically spend most of our time at the parks, it's nice to have other choices for days we take a little slower.  Plenty of pools and clubhouse activities are available.  We did use the pools, but did not participate in any other activities.

Our cons:

It's still not a Disney hotel.  I'm sorry to say, but I 'somewhat' missed the privileges that come with staying in a Disney resort.  We like the EMH, especially the mornings.  And, it's is nice to be able to use the dining plan if you want to.  The kitchen in the unit is superb...but I do not cook while on vacation.  We only made use of the fridge for water and very little food - mostly snack items.  In addition, I like the convenience of Disney transportation.  I never looked into the WBC bus system, but I do like having the option to go back to the room easily if I tire before the rest of the family.  Disney transportation makes that easy to do.
The pools.  Although wonderful to cool off on a super hot day, I found the pools to be on the small side...and not deep enough in a big enough area.  There was a small area that was 5 ft...but with 4 or more people, we could really just bob up and down in the water.  If you moved, you would hit the person next to you.  There just wasn't enough space in the pools to actually swim.  It was more of a 'cooling off' space, which served the purpose I guess.

With that said, we will be returning to WBC in August for a week and we're looking forward to it.   We'll be taking our DD's best friend with us, so we'll need the extra bedroom, bathroom and privacy for the girls.  WBC will certainly be our best choice for that trip.  We'll be requesting the same type of room...we loved watching the fireworks from our private balcony...or from our comfy beds!


----------



## travelfanatic

Subscribing...  We just cancelled our reservation at Hilton Bonnet Creek after deciding we will need more room.  We are going to be there for 8 nights and I think WBC will be a much better choice for us.  Just sent Ken Price an email today asking him to reserve the room for us. Can't wait to hear back from him as we are anxious to get these plans firmed up.   Thanks for all the great info on this thread!


----------



## samandryanmom

Oh my gosh....I just bought airfare because it was super cheap and I'm going to surprise my ten year old daughter with a girls only trip!!!!!!
The problem....I have no reservations anywhere. 

Last June we spent two weeks in a 4 Bedroom pool home at Windsor Hills but I love the look of Bonnet Creek. I got a quote for a 1 bedroom from Ken Price for 100 a night but does that seem high? I also got a quote from Farrel (sp) for a 1 Bedroom Presidential for 135 per night. 

Thanks for all of the referrals from this thread. What do you think. We will arrive on Sunday, August 14th until Sunday August 21st. 
Thanks and


----------



## littlele

samandryanmom said:


> Oh my gosh....I just bought airfare because it was super cheap and I'm going to surprise my ten year old daughter with a girls only trip!!!!!!
> The problem....I have no reservations anywhere.
> 
> Last June we spent two weeks in a 4 Bedroom pool home at Windsor Hills but I love the look of Bonnet Creek. I got a quote for a 1 bedroom from Ken Price for 100 a night but does that seem high? I also got a quote from Farrel (sp) for a 1 Bedroom Presidential for 135 per night.
> 
> Thanks for all of the referrals from this thread. What do you think. We will arrive on Sunday, August 14th until Sunday August 21st.
> Thanks and



I hope that's not high, because that's what we just paid

I don't think you'll regret that price for this place.  Well worth it to us, considering we may at least 50% more for an onsite place with much less space.


----------



## ah263

zhalo said:


> LadyBeBop, I hope someone answers your question, and I'm glad you bumped... I am staying at WBC in two weeks, and I am very concerned about the shuttle schedule. Our party also has too many for one car, and it's expensive to rent a van. I don't want to have to rent a van, but I also want to know (before we go) that we'll have adequate shuttle transportation.
> 
> I'll post my shuttle schedule when I get down there. I keep hoping someone who is there now will take a photo and post theirs.
> 
> I will call WBC on Tuesday and ask if they can email or fax the current shuttle schedule... I called a couple of weeks ago, and they said it could change and that I should call back at a later date.


We were there in February and had no problems with the shuttle.  Granted, it does not operate as often as the Disney hotel shuttles, but they come about every 20 minutes.  They do not pick up from each building however, so you may have a bit of a walk, depending on your room location.  We were equidistant from the two stops and it never took more than 5 minutes to get there to the bus stop.  If you are looking to return to the hotel mid-day however, you might have more issues as the shuttle drivers take lunch breaks from about 12:30 - 3:30.  If you will be staying much of the day, you shouldn't have any problems.  Animal Kingdom had the fewest returns, only one at 4 and one at 6pm.  Most of the other parks had returns throughout the day.  I do have the schedule from Feb, so I'll try to take a photo and post it.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

littlele said:


> -Not interested in the time share presentation?  When filling out the form at the parking pass counter, just tell them you are not employed, don't make much money, etc.  I did and I was the only one  (we had two other families with us) that didn't get bothered by the sales staff.  I know this is what worked because the salesperson went so far as to tell my brother in law that they were not extending the offer to me because I 'didn't qualify' The others were bothered quite a bit.  My poor parents, they called their room, called their cell numbers and even stopped by the room!



I am glad of these boards and that I am now prepared for this. I will tell them that my income is none of their business and that I am not interested in a tour. And if They continue to harass me I will ask to speak to the property manager. I do not think paying guests should be subjected to this in order to get a parking pass.

I once had a time share salesperson chase me down the street in Old Town Scottsdale because I passed to look in a window while the person I was with was lingering in a nearby shop.


----------



## gigm99

We are staying at WBC for the first time in September. We are so excited! We have booked a 4 bedroom Presidential.  Can someone tell me if the Presidentials in bldg 6 would have a good fireworks view? 

Which building would you recommend? We have small children, so most nights we won't make it in the park late enough for fireworks. We'd love to see them from the balcony. 

Thanks so much!
Nicole


----------



## jwisnefske

Love this thread...Thanks so much for all the great info. 

My family of 8; Me, DH, DS8, DS5, DS/DD 18 months, grandmother and grandfather are heading to WBC Jan 27-Feb 4. We have a 2 br and 1 br suite reserved that we traded for via RCI. What would be the chances that I could call and see if we could be upgraded to a 3 br suite? If this is an option, when would I call to see if this upgrade is possible? With 2 toddlers coming along, I would really like to keep my "extra hands" near by.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## shell8558

Can someone tell me which lazy river would be better for my kids? ( 8,10,12) We will be staying in a 2 bedroom unit and I'm trying to decide which tower would be better for my family. The kids LOVE to swim, so we want to be near great water features. Also is there another waterslide, besides the one attached to the pirate pool? Thanks for all the great info. This thread is awesome!


----------



## blitzkrieg048

Are there designated smoking spots there...we usually stay at disney resorts, so not sure how this resort worx.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

gigm99 said:


> We are staying at WBC for the first time in September. We are so excited! We have booked a 4 bedroom Presidential.  Can someone tell me if the Presidentials in bldg 6 would have a good fireworks view?
> 
> Which building would you recommend? We have small children, so most nights we won't make it in the park late enough for fireworks. We'd love to see them from the balcony.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Nicole



The rooms in Tower 6 do not have the best view of Epcot fireworks.  Only the units on the far northern end of the building would.  The rest you could crane your neck to see.

The MK fireworks are about the same-a little further to the right as you look NW.


----------



## Walt(the man)Lover

My in-laws will be joining us for 2 nights at WBC in our 2 bedroom suite.  Will I be able to pick up 2 parking passes at time of check in or will my MIL need to go to the parking pass desk herself?  Thanks!


----------



## jwisnefske

One more question for those of you who have stayed at WBC. 

We are flying down for our stay in Orlando. With 8 in our group, we are just going to get a limo to bring us to/from WBC vs. renting a car. If we arrive early or have a late flight and want to head to the parks, will the resort keep our luggage for us in a secure place until it is time for us to checkin/leave?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Brian Noble

I believe they do have luggage storage.  However, you should rent a couple of cars.  You will be happier for it.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Have a question.

As the crow flies, how far is BC from Spaceship Earth?


----------



## kleldridge

2200 yards from the balcony of my room in Tower 5 on the Epcot side.  (This is according to my WDW Waits app on my iphone.)


----------



## kleldridge

It is 2200 yards from my room facing Epcot in tower 5.  This is according to my WDW Waits app on my iphone.  It should be fairly accurate.


----------



## kleldridge

We arrived at the checkin desk around 11:30 a.m.  No lines to speak of.  I requested a room in Tower 5 with the Fireworks view.  I was told if I wanted to wait, there would be a better chance of getting it.  So, they took my phone number and called me about an hour later.  

When we came back to check in around 2:30, there were about 5 people in line to check in and many more in line to get their parking pass.  (Luckily, I had gotten mine earlier!)  I got exactly what I requested!  

By the way, the sales pitch for the "breakfast" was not overly aggressive.  I told her I was familiar with the properties and the prices but that it just wasn't in the budget right now.  I had also checked that I was not employed as suggested by someone on this board earlier.  The staff members were really nice.  

Love my unit and love the price even more!  Off to Wal-mart!


----------



## ClanHarrison

Walt(the man)Lover said:


> My in-laws will be joining us for 2 nights at WBC in our 2 bedroom suite.  Will I be able to pick up 2 parking passes at time of check in or will my MIL need to go to the parking pass desk herself?  Thanks!



We landed/arrived before the rest of our party & got all the parking passes that would be required for our group when we checked in (we were 2 families staying in a 4 b/r Pres.).  No need for them to go to the parking pass desk or check-in.  You just have to let them know what you need when you check-in & your party can just meet you at your room.


----------



## ClanHarrison

blitzkrieg048 said:


> Are there designated smoking spots there...we usually stay at disney resorts, so not sure how this resort worx.



I'm almost certain there's no smoking at the pool areas and most certainly no smoking in any of the units.  You ARE allowed to smoke on your balcony though.


----------



## trm

subscribing
thanks for sharing all the info!


----------



## Janet Hill

jwisnefske said:


> will the resort keep our luggage for us in a secure place until it is time for us to checkin/leave?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.



They will definately store luggage.  I once left ours there for two weeks.  We had two trips very close together.  I washed all the clothes and packed everything up and they stored it until we came back two weeks later.


----------



## DCTooTall

blitzkrieg048 said:


> Are there designated smoking spots there...we usually stay at disney resorts, so not sure how this resort worx.





ClanHarrison said:


> I'm almost certain there's no smoking at the pool areas and most certainly no smoking in any of the units.  You ARE allowed to smoke on your balcony though.



As mentioned....  There is no smoking within the buildings,   however you are allowed to smoke on your balcony.  (and ashtrays are provided).


There are also a few designated smoking areas around the property.


that being said...    I've also seen people and have personally smoked around the pool area (and in the hot tub) when I've been there.   I usually go down later a night,    and most of the time any smokers I've seen have observed common courtesy in that they either step away from any people when they light up,   or when in a hot tub,   make sure anyone else doesn't mind.   (And of course....   don't ash in the water and police your butts).

From my personal experience,  when outside,   as long as you are courteous and don't make a mess or bother others,   the resort staff is very accommodating.


----------



## grandmadebby2

Which buildings does the bus pick up in front of?  Last time I was there they only picked up near the front lobby but I read somewhere that has changed.  Checking in to WBC in just 11 more days.


----------



## DCTooTall

grandmadebby2 said:


> Which buildings does the bus pick up in front of?  Last time I was there they only picked up near the front lobby but I read somewhere that has changed.  Checking in to WBC in just 11 more days.



They added a 2nd stop by Building 6.    (It's actually located almost between building 5 and 6 in the parking lot.)


----------



## kaytieedid

We are hoping to stay at WBC in October for a few nights but have some questions.  
- I see some people posting about renting "presidential" accommodations.  What is the difference between a 2 bedroom and a 2 bedroom presidential if I'm renting from an owner and not an owner myself?
- If someone in our party is using a scooter, does the bus to Disney parks have accessibility for them?
- I've seen people requesting particular buildings.  Is there a big difference in the buildings?

thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## Brian Noble

For the most part, Presidential units have nicer furnishings, and are a little more upscale.  The couch is not a sofa sleeper, but a "real" couch.  The second bedroom has a single queen rather than two double (or two queen) beds.  Directory here:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/


----------



## Walt(the man)Lover

Brian Noble said:


> For the most part, Presidential units have nicer furnishings, and are a little more upscale.  The couch is not a sofa sleeper, but a "real" couch.  The second bedroom has a single queen rather than two double (or two queen) beds.  Directory here:
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/



Okay, I continue to be confused.  I have called WBC front desk twice now and they assure me that a 2 bedrrom Presidential unit has a king and 2 double beds, yet this website above (which is a brochure from Wyndham properties) and another random internet source claim that the 2 bedroom presidentials only sleep 4 (a king and a queen).  Please, please, someone who has stayed in an actual 2 bedroom presidential at WBC tell me what the bed configuration is.  TIA!


----------



## dizneechic

Walt(the man)Lover said:


> Okay, I continue to be confused.  I have called WBC front desk twice now and they assure me that a 2 bedrrom Presidential unit has a king and 2 double beds, yet this website above (which is a brochure from Wyndham properties) and another random internet source claim that the 2 bedroom presidentials only sleep 4 (a king and a queen).  Please, please, someone who has stayed in an actual 2 bedroom presidential at WBC tell me what the bed configuration is.  TIA!



The website the pp posted is the brochure for all Wyndam properties.  I think the 2BRs may vary by location typically the K/Q set up however at BC it is the K/2D set up.  To help you get a better idea of what the 2BR Presidential looks like here is a youtube tour of the WBC 2 & 4 BR Presidentials.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63TdFBMj2y0


----------



## Brian Noble

> I think the 2BRs may vary by location typically the K/Q set up


The directory has a unit description page for every resort.  They are resort-specific.

However, the directory has been known to have been wrong before.  That said, if having two beds in the second bedroom were important to me, I would probably book a 2BR Deluxe rather than a 2BR Presidential, just to be on the safe side.  The Deluxe units are fairly nice, unless you have need of granite counters.  (I don't.)

It's also possible that they started with the K/Q configuration before someone told them "Hey, dummy--this is a family vacation destination.  What are you doing with the single queen bed?" and they changed to K/2D (or K/2Q).


----------



## debbi801

Brian Noble said:


> The directory has a unit description page for every resort.  They are resort-specific.
> 
> However, the directory has been known to have been wrong before.  That said, if having two beds in the second bedroom were important to me, I would probably book a 2BR Deluxe rather than a 2BR Presidential, just to be on the safe side.  The Deluxe units are fairly nice, unless you have need of granite counters.  (I don't.)
> 
> It's also possible that they started with the K/Q configuration before someone told them "Hey, dummy--this is a family vacation destination.  What are you doing with the single queen bed?" and they changed to K/2D (or K/2Q).



We stayed in a remodeled 2BR deluxe in June and it had granite counters.


----------



## Princesca

Thanks all of you for the amazing info. in this thread! I read it first, and am now going back and reading Part 1. Sweet Georgia Brown, that's a long thread!

Anyway, my family and I were planning two connecting rooms at POP, but it's twice the price and a third of the space, and I admit, I love lazy river rides. In addition, we have an odd assortment of people. Two couples, one with a preschooler, and a grandma. So two adjoining rooms at POP was going to be a little awkward, as we were planning on switching grandma between rooms throughout the stay so that neither couple had to have a full room the whole time. Disney has priced us out for villas, but this is perfect!

One of the things I loved most about our last family vacation is the downtime we spent just all sitting and chatting in the main sitting area. BC will give us one, POP really wouldn't.

The kitchen also allows those of us on special diets to maintain healthier eating in the parks! DH and I are doing the locavore thing, and DM is doing Weight Watchers. Plus - yay for good coffee that you don't have to leave your room to get!

I am SO GLAD I found this thread, and thank you to everyone for providing such awesome information. I sent Ken a prelim request yesterday. 

Now back to page 91 of the other thread.


----------



## Brian Noble

> We stayed in a remodeled 2BR deluxe in June and it had granite counters.


May wonders never cease!

-brian, who still doesn't care about granite counters on vacation.


----------



## Tracey123

kaytieedid said:


> We are hoping to stay at WBC in October for a few nights but have some questions.
> - If someone in our party is using a scooter, does the bus to Disney parks have accessibility for them?
> -



I've read on the older thread that they have an accessible bus that goes to the parks, but you have to call ahead two hours in advance to reserve them.  It may be easier to drive to the parks yourself.  We drove while we were there and you can be at Epcot & HS in about 5 minutes!


----------



## TotoToo

Brian Noble said:


> May wonders never cease!
> 
> -brian, who still doesn't care about granite counters on vacation.



It seems most of the Wyndham resorts are getting the now mostly expected granite counters as they under go renovations.  Resorts that want to be considered top quality have them as a "must have" feature.


----------



## msfuse

i have been reading these posts about WBC and I am sooo excited. We have never stayed off property before and this looks great. We will be going next summer. It seems so far away. I can't wait!


----------



## megalu

Hey everybody, I am sure this has been discussed on this board but I am looking for some building and room recommendations. My father is an RCI members and we used his weeks for a 2 bedroom this coming October. We are totally excited as Wyndham Bonnet Creek looks awesome!!! It will be me, my husband and our two children, ages 5 and 6. I know room requests are not usually honored but plan on calling ahead anyway once I get some advice.
We will be spending at least 1 day and maybe 2 at the resort swimming and doing other activities. I would love to see the fireworks so we don't have to stay too late at the parks with the kids. I have heard that tower 6 is awesome and have read some complaints on Trip Advisor (though to be fair some of the people seem to not understand what renting a timeshare means - it is not the same as a hotel) about some buildings not being upgraded. Any advice is appreciated!! Thanks ahead of time to all of you Bonnet Creek fans, sorry if this is a repeated question!


----------



## twinplets

This will be our second trip to DW.  We went 2 years ago for a short visit.  We took a timeshare deal and only spent one day at MK, one at Epcot and one day at Coco Beach.  We were about 15 minutes from Disney, but since we had our car, we didn't mind.  

My older twins have been begging to go back so they can do Harry Potter now.  Much to my surprise, my DH said yes to us going next year and we will be staying longer, probably 7 or 8 nights.  As much as I would love to stay on-site, I just can't make myself pay that much more.  We can spend that money on other fun stuff instead.  I have been reading up and BC looks very nice and close.  We are planning on going the day after school gets out in June 2012.  So that would be arriving June 9th.  We have 5 kids.  The twins will be 10 1/2 and our triplets will be 8 when we go next year.  

How early do I need to book and who is the best to book through.  I have seen people post names, but I have no idea where to find these people.  I would want a 3 bedroom.  Thanks!


----------



## MLG4MSU

wow -- twins and triplets.  There are a lot of references to 3 or 4 sellers on these boards.  I just booked through Farrell for November (3 kids -- 9 year old and 6 year old twins).  He is at Farrellsvacations.com.  Not sure how far out you can book.  He has been very good to work with.  You can also find sellers through ebay.


----------



## twoplustwins

twinplets said:


> We have 5 kids.  The twins will be 10 1/2 and our triplets will be 8 when we go next year.



  bless you!


----------



## twinplets

LOL!!!

The hardest part is over.  At least until they become teenagers.


----------



## saysay

Visit #3 here....

We arrived during peak season on a Monday for a 4 night stay. Requested Fireworks view as high up as possible.  They put me in building 1, lake view, 2nd floor.   Umm, not at all what I requested and not near a pool.  Since the other 2 trips I got exactly what I wanted and not being here for a full week during the summer I figured well, why not try something different.  Oh it was Me, My Daughter 4, My Cousin and her son 12 and daughter 5.

We get to the hallway, its very hot and darker than I remember building 5.  They told me the room had been renovated so I was curious to to see it.  In the hall, outside our door are 2 big bags of laundry, 2 bags of trash and a pack n play - funny smell, which I thought was the garbage or bags.  Down the hall there was a fan in one of the doors of another room.  My keys didn't work, so I called....BTW, phone reception for me not so great and took a minute for them to answer as it was around 4pm.  I told them our keys did not work and they gave me the option of waiting in the building and someone woudl send a bell person over - estimated wait 20 minutes OR I could come to desk. I also said, there are several bags of trash and laundry outside our door, they said it would be picked up. I decided to go to the desk - my cousin and the kids waited outside the door.  They took care of it and when I got back, my cousin tells me, umm there was a fire in this building last night.

So while we open the door to the unit and go in - BTW the updating of the rooms looked very nice.....she tells me she talked to the ServPro guy who was trying to dry the rooms out across the hall. Turns out there was a small fire in the housekeeping closet around 4am and the sprinkers had wet the rooms across from us. There was the funky smell....dampness.  The AC was not working in the hallway at all.  My cuz and I decide we were not comfortable staying there.....I am sure the Fire Dept made it safe, but it was SO hot in the halls and damp and the thought of a fire would not help us get our vacation sleep, so we decided to call and ask if they could switch us.  Oh, the cell reception for ATT and TMobile in that room was HORRIBLE.  I called and they told us to come to the front desk to get new room keys...we rollled out luggage to the main level and I went to the desk while my friend and the kids waited.  They moved us to building 2 6th floor....which I asked, um, no fireworks view? and was told no. 

Since then we are all happy - very nice room, and while i miss the access to a pool right outside the building, this one has been great. its alot quieter over here than by tower 5....and the pools are NOT that long a walk.

What I totally don't understand....is why in the world would they even put us in that fire building if they were still trying to dry out rooms...with fans in the hall and BAGS of wet towels outsider our door.  Seriously I can understand a mistake by housekeeping keying in room is ready and its not...happened to us last time...but this building was still being dryed out from sprinkers from a fire!  Plus there were 3 bags of towels outside our door, the hallway AC was not on it was so hot. Sure our room was OK, but right across the hall in 3 units down to end there was water damage and they were still trying to dry out.   I got quite the workout to going to the desk...with the keys not working AND realizing this was not a unit for us....BUT they did change us as requested. Why in heck would they put us in there...seriously that hallway was NOT guest ready.  You think I want to sit in a sales presentation if THIS is where you put your guests. Oh well... and without my husband here, I am not eligible for the presentation  yippee..but again really...is husband was here ya think we would want to sit through that?

THAT BEING SAID...our stay has been great since then, once we got settled. Sure I will stay here again...you can't beat the price or location!  Great layout, great property and even our unit in #2 which has the "old fabric" but flatscreens - fine by us. Its my cousin's first time here and she said she would def stay here again with all her kids!  She likes it as well.

Despite the check in hiccup, they are supper nice here.  No problems...love it here!  I will be back for sure!


----------



## MLG4MSU

Anyone know if you have a better chance getting your room request depending on day of week checking in?  We are checking in on a Tuesday in early November and am hoping to get a fireworks view in building 4 or 5.  Figuring it is not a busy time so may have a chance, but worried many people stay Saturday to Saturday so may not have anything available.


----------



## stackyallred

Hi, everyone! I am a bit confused because I have seen pictures that some people have posted of "the pool at building 4."  Is there a pool at both building 4 and building 5?  On the map I don't see one at building 4 but maybe I have an outdated map.  Thanks for any info!


----------



## JoeU

stackyallred said:


> Hi, everyone! I am a bit confused because I have seen pictures that some people have posted of "the pool at building 4."  Is there a pool at both building 4 and building 5?  On the map I don't see one at building 4 but maybe I have an outdated map.  Thanks for any info!



The pool is at Building #4. The zero entry area for the lazy river is at Building #5. Escudos is between the two spots.

Joe


----------



## DCTooTall

twinplets said:


> How early do I need to book and who is the best to book through.  I have seen people post names, but I have no idea where to find these people.  I would want a 3 bedroom.  Thanks!



  You should be able to start booking a room about 10months before your dates.   If the person you are renting from actually owns at the resort (and not another Wyndham property),  they may even be able to get your reservation starting around 12-13 months.

If you want a 3bdrm in June,   I would probably recommend trying to make your reservation before the end of the year.   There are a lot less 3bdrm units at the resort than 2bdrms,   so if you wait too long there is a much higher chance that you may not be able to get one for your dates.  (school just out means lots of people heading to Florida for summer vacations...   and with a lot of Fantasyland Expansion opening information saying 2012 for the start of the new areas opening up,   I'd almost expect a slight increase in crowds,  or at the very least,   people booking earlier than usual)



saysay said:


> Visit #3 here....
> 
> What I totally don't understand....is why in the world would they even put us in that fire building if they were still trying to dry out rooms...with fans in the hall and BAGS of wet towels outsider our door.  Seriously I can understand a mistake by housekeeping keying in room is ready and its not...happened to us last time...but this building was still being dryed out from sprinkers from a fire!  Plus there were 3 bags of towels outside our door, the hallway AC was not on it was so hot. Sure our room was OK, but right across the hall in 3 units down to end there was water damage and they were still trying to dry out.   I got quite the workout to going to the desk...with the keys not working AND realizing this was not a unit for us....BUT they did change us as requested. Why in heck would they put us in there...seriously that hallway was NOT guest ready.  You think I want to sit in a sales presentation if THIS is where you put your guests. Oh well... and without my husband here, I am not eligible for the presentation  yippee..but again really...is husband was here ya think we would want to sit through that?



 Glad to hear your trip got better after all the check-in fun.

  As for why they would put you there to begin with...  It could be since the fire happened around 4am that the room assignments for the next day had already been inputted into the system.    It could also be likely since it was a small fire that the extent of the impact (floor AC not working/  general dampness and smelliness of the floor) had not been communicated to the people working the front desk.   Someone may have mentioned the rooms being cleaned/dried were out of service,   but the surrounding damage or impact could easily have been glossed over.              Ultimately...   probably just a lot of bad communication between the shifts and departments.


----------



## Princesca

Not that this is going to keep me from booking here, but someone on TripAdvisor, dated 7/11/11, said they had bedbugs in their room in Tower 2. 

I know it happens, in this day and age, but it still skeeves me out.

They said the hotel heat-treated the room with their clothes and luggage in it.


----------



## jwisnefske

Bedbugs worry me too, but I have also read that Disney has these issues at their resorts too. Just check before bring all your luggage in. I read somewhere that you turn off all your lights, make the room dark and use a flashlight to check the beds. You are supposed to be able to see them.


----------



## SweetestC

Sounds like an amazing place!


----------



## Princesca

Yep, that's usually what I do. I have a little mini-flashlight on my keychain that I use to look. My DH laughs at me and calls me paranoid, but guess who'd be the one dealing with the problem if we brought them home. Me, of course...


----------



## msfuse

I notice a lot of people use ken to book rooms. Has anyone ever used vrbo? and if so how was your experience?


----------



## MamaToDavis

Princesca said:


> Not that this is going to keep me from booking here, but someone on TripAdvisor, dated 7/11/11, said they had bedbugs in their room in Tower 2.
> 
> I know it happens, in this day and age, but it still skeeves me out.
> 
> They said the hotel heat-treated the room with their clothes and luggage in it.



I just read that same review and also thought  
I know that can happen anywhere, but it still grosses me out!  I will definitely be checking our beds upon check-in.


----------



## Princesca

Yep, it's my ritual now. I check everywhere I stay, even when renting places from family and friends. You never know.

Someone told me that one way that makes it easy to check is you can take a sanitary napkin and peel the adhesive backing off, then press it so the side of the mattress, and if it comes away with black specks, that's bedbug poo. I can't imagine doing that without  though, and I'm pretty sure that would be it for my DH, who already thinks I'm paranoid.

I just know someone who picked them up recently on a business trip and brought them home, and she's spent over $2k and countless hours fighting them. I don't want to find out what that was like, for myself. So I check bedbugregistry.com, I read reviews, and always inspect.


----------



## stackyallred

Princesca said:


> Yep, it's my ritual now. I check everywhere I stay, even when renting places from family and friends. You never know.
> 
> Someone told me that one way that makes it easy to check is you can take a sanitary napkin and peel the adhesive backing off, then press it so the side of the mattress, and if it comes away with black specks, that's bedbug poo. I can't imagine doing that without  though, and I'm pretty sure that would be it for my DH, who already thinks I'm paranoid.
> 
> I just know someone who picked them up recently on a business trip and brought them home, and she's spent over $2k and countless hours fighting them. I don't want to find out what that was like, for myself. So I check bedbugregistry.com, I read reviews, and always inspect.



I read that same review and had the annual "Oh, no what if we bring them home with us?!?" freak-out about our upcoming vacation moment.  Even though I know it is just something we have to deal with, I still get a bit paranoid.  I do all the same checks that you do and then just tell myself to enjoy the trip.  Just rest assured, you aren't the only one who gets creeped out and searches a dark room with a mini flashlight to begin your vacation


----------



## Princesca

I know... it IS kinda funny when you think about it. I feel like a one-woman bedbug vice squad.

(Cue Mike Hammer music)

"I knew from the moment she walked into my office on those legs that stretched into next week, that she was going to mean trouble. And then she showed me the bites. Bedbugs. They are crafty little bug... er... buggers, skulking only the seamiest locations on a mattress, and I knew that for every one I missed, ten would turn up in their place. But that's why I made the bug bucks. I mean, big bucks."


----------



## katallo

Princesca said:


> Yep, it's my ritual now. I check everywhere I stay, even when renting places from family and friends. You never know.
> 
> Someone told me that one way that makes it easy to check is you can take a sanitary napkin and peel the adhesive backing off, then press it so the side of the mattress, and if it comes away with black specks, that's bedbug poo. I can't imagine doing that without  though, and I'm pretty sure that would be it for my DH, who already thinks I'm paranoid.
> 
> I just know someone who picked them up recently on a business trip and brought them home, and she's spent over $2k and countless hours fighting them. I don't want to find out what that was like, for myself. So I check bedbugregistry.com, I read reviews, and always inspect.



We use a small lint remover roller.  It's much easier


----------



## msfuse

great tip


----------



## stackyallred

In the first thread, a few people mentioned that they had bought some cold grocery items on their way into BC and if their room wasn't ready, the front desk gave them a place to refrigerate their cold stuff.  Can anyone who has gone recently confirm this (some of the posts from the earlier thread were a long time ago)?  It would certainly save time to buy stuff on the way but if we have to check-in and then go the store, we can.  We most likely will not get to BC until about 5 or 6 PM so our room will hopefully be ready, but from what I read, you never know. I was just wondering if this is a possibility.  Thanks!


----------



## Tracey123

stackyallred said:


> In the first thread, a few people mentioned that they had bought some cold grocery items on their way into BC and if their room wasn't ready, the front desk gave them a place to refrigerate their cold stuff.  Can anyone who has gone recently confirm this (some of the posts from the earlier thread were a long time ago)?  It would certainly save time to buy stuff on the way but if we have to check-in and then go the store, we can.  We most likely will not get to BC until about 5 or 6 PM so our room will hopefully be ready, but from what I read, you never know. I was just wondering if this is a possibility.  Thanks!



They have a place to store your cold grocery items.  When we were there my groceries that I ordered from Garden Grocer arrived at 6:00, I didn't get back to my room until 9:00 and had them delivered.  The cold items were held in cold storage.


----------



## SonyaX

I hope this doesn't sound too odd but we're arriving October 1st and looking for someone to share an airport shuttle with us.  It's just cheaper if you get a group together.  Anyone else arriving on that date and interested?  We're two adults and a baby so we won't take up that much room.


----------



## TnTWalter

My family of 5 plus brothers family of 4 plus mom and dad.....

Thinking need a 3 and 2 or even a 4 and 2 [would love presidential unit]....

is there a way to get them either next door or across hall??

Thanks.



Trish


----------



## Brian Noble

> is there a way to get them either next door or across hall??


VIP owners can reserve specific rooms, in theory.  In practice, I've read complaints from more than one VIP owner that Bonnet does not honor the do-not-move tags.


----------



## snowangel72

We are here right now and just having the most glorious time ever!!!!!! We want to come back again for the third time in March for sho! Seriously so so much fun. The cable is out in the building today, but no biggie. We are not here to watch the tele!

We actually took the bus to AK yesterday which was a first for us. It was very convenient. But the return schedule was a bit wonky so we ended up cabbing it back, $20 but it was worth it. We were tired and hot and didn't want to wait.

Apparently they are totally out of pool towels today so the new arrivals have to use the room towels. We already had our towels so we are good to go. Apparently towels walk around here.


----------



## Echo queen

How many days before arrival do you call for room requests? 14 days 7 days  Thanks


----------



## kleldridge

Echo queen said:


> How many days before arrival do you call for room requests? 14 days 7 days  Thanks


I didn't mention it until check in and still got my request.


----------



## matt&suzanne

My wife and I are booked at Bonnet Creek for this October.  We've never stayed off site before but decided to this time to save a few dollars (we were going to skip Disney this year, but that idea didn't last very long).  I'm not sure that Bonnet Creek is really "off" site, but it's not a Disney resort.

Anyway, we were going to try to make a room request and I'm wondering if any of the BC vets could point us in the right direction.  Here's my basic criteria:

- ground floor (I like walking out the sliders to get to the pool)
- pool side, and near a lazy river
- not facing the hot afternoon sun
- refurbed building (sorta important)

Which building would best meet this criteria?  Our only experience with Bonnet Creek is driving up to the main entrance a few years ago and looking at the website.  So we're going into this cold.

thanks!


----------



## matt&suzanne

My wife and I are booked at Bonnet Creek for this October.  We've never stayed off site before but decided to this time to save a few dollars (we were going to skip Disney this year, but that idea didn't last very long).  I'm not sure that Bonnet Creek is really "off" site, but it's not a Disney resort.

Anyway, we were going to try to make a room request and I'm wondering if any of the BC vets could point us in the right direction.  Here's my basic criteria:

- ground floor (I like walking out the sliders to get to the pool)
- pool side, and near a lazy river
- not facing the hot afternoon sun
- refurbed building (sorta important)

Which building would best meet this criteria?  Our only experience with Bonnet Creek is driving up to the main entrance a few years ago and looking at the website.  So we're going into this cold.

thanks!


----------



## grandmadebby2

We will be there this week, so excited i can hardly stand it.  Curious as to the hotel construction, is it bothersome if you wanted to sleep in late one day or is it mostly inside the new building now with little construction noise outside.  Can anyone who has been there this month tell me?


----------



## saysay

Just got back from 3rd trip to Bonnet Creek.... here is my story.  

Didn't get room view request - first time this happened.  I requested any building fireworks view as high up as possible.  We ended up in building 2 on the parking lot side overlooking the golf course.  You know it wasn't a horrible view, I just missed being able to see the fireworks out our unit.  Building 2 is a GREAT location as its quiet over there!  My DD age 4.5 can now swim so we didn't have to be by a lazy river.  

Check in was easy - at 3:30pm no line, but our keys didn't work so I had to go back to front desk - they offered to bring me keys with a 20 minute wait, no thanks.  I mentioned in early post that there had been a small fire in a housekeeping closet in the building assigned at 4am before we checked in.  We were on the 2nd floor other side of building from fire and sprinkler water damage.  No AC in the hall and bags of laundry around. It was hot and smelled funky. While I went to get the keys my friend found out about the fire and what was going on with the fans in the open door rooms across the hallway. This was in building 1, 2nd floor and let me tell you, both her TMobile and my ATT phone reception was bad. I called to ask to be switched mainly because while we knew it had to be safe we thought we would not be able to sleep with the fire in the back of our minds AND no phone reception.  They quickly honored my request to switch so we ended up in building 2.  We were happy with the new building and room. I will say the new decor in Building 1 was very nice and bright and cheery.

The door from parking lot to building 2 did not latch unless you shut it tight yourself.  That did not change the 5 days we were there.  Also someone must have run the parking lot gate arm as it was working when we arrived but never saw it again. ;-)

My cousin and I went with our little girls and her son. We had a blast, they loved the resort it was their first time.  I didn't get to swim as my DD had swimmer's ear so didn't want to risk it.  We also didn't get to play mini golf which was a bummer.  So much room for us to hang out together or if we needed our space we could retreat.

I have an AP so we didn't have to pay to park at the parks and drove ourselves. My friend was so happy with how close they were!  

We ate pizza one night by the pool and it was good. 1 pie and a salad was plenty for all of us.  My friends kids loved the pool at the main building and the lazy river.

I am going to email Wyndham about our check in as seriously they should not have put anyone in that hallway with as hot as it was and it was stinky.  Also the last time we went, we got to our room and it wasn't ready so that was a little delay in getting settled as well.  They always have taken care of us with these but I want to mention it to them if they are trying to sell people timeshares, they need to work on communication of room readiness.

I rented a unit and since our husbands weren't with us, didn't invite us to presentation.  They did ask me to tell my friend to go by for a short survey, umm no thanks. 

Another great trip. The others we were in building 5 - first time on 7th floor, second time on 14th with a view of fireworks. I did miss that, but not the crowd at the pool.  It was good to try something different and I learned for us, building 2 was fine.

I took my router so we could all use our ipods, ipads and laptops. AND our phones had great reception in building 2.  

I hope anyone planning or with a trip is flexible to realize you might not get the view you want...and its OK! 

GREAT resort for the $$.


----------



## two*little*birds

Is tower 6 only presidential units? Or do they have other units in the building too?

We have a 3 bedroom deluxe booked for October and we're trying to thinking about which building/view we'd like to request.


----------



## Lou Holtz

saysay said:


> Just got back from 3rd trip to Bonnet Creek.... here is my story.
> 
> Didn't get room view request - first time this happened.  I requested any building fireworks view as high up as possible.  We ended up in building 2 on the parking lot side overlooking the golf course.  You know it wasn't a horrible view, I just missed being able to see the fireworks out our unit.  Building 2 is a GREAT location as its quiet over there!  My DD age 4.5 can now swim so we didn't have to be by a lazy river.
> 
> Check in was easy - at 3:30pm no line, but our keys didn't work so I had to go back to front desk - they offered to bring me keys with a 20 minute wait, no thanks.  I mentioned in early post that there had been a small fire in a housekeeping closet in the building assigned at 4am before we checked in.  We were on the 2nd floor other side of building from fire and sprinkler water damage.  No AC in the hall and bags of laundry around. It was hot and smelled funky. While I went to get the keys my friend found out about the fire and what was going on with the fans in the open door rooms across the hallway. This was in building 1, 2nd floor and let me tell you, both her TMobile and my ATT phone reception was bad. I called to ask to be switched mainly because while we knew it had to be safe we thought we would not be able to sleep with the fire in the back of our minds AND no phone reception.  They quickly honored my request to switch so we ended up in building 2.  We were happy with the new building and room. I will say the new decor in Building 1 was very nice and bright and cheery.
> 
> The door from parking lot to building 2 did not latch unless you shut it tight yourself.  That did not change the 5 days we were there.  Also someone must have run the parking lot gate arm as it was working when we arrived but never saw it again. ;-)
> 
> My cousin and I went with our little girls and her son. We had a blast, they loved the resort it was their first time.  I didn't get to swim as my DD had swimmer's ear so didn't want to risk it.  We also didn't get to play mini golf which was a bummer.  So much room for us to hang out together or if we needed our space we could retreat.
> 
> I have an AP so we didn't have to pay to park at the parks and drove ourselves. My friend was so happy with how close they were!
> 
> We ate pizza one night by the pool and it was good. 1 pie and a salad was plenty for all of us.  My friends kids loved the pool at the main building and the lazy river.
> 
> I am going to email Wyndham about our check in as seriously they should not have put anyone in that hallway with as hot as it was and it was stinky.  Also the last time we went, we got to our room and it wasn't ready so that was a little delay in getting settled as well.  They always have taken care of us with these but I want to mention it to them if they are trying to sell people timeshares, they need to work on communication of room readiness.
> 
> I rented a unit and since our husbands weren't with us, didn't invite us to presentation.  They did ask me to tell my friend to go by for a short survey, umm no thanks.
> 
> Another great trip. The others we were in building 5 - first time on 7th floor, second time on 14th with a view of fireworks. I did miss that, but not the crowd at the pool.  It was good to try something different and I learned for us, building 2 was fine.
> 
> I took my router so we could all use our ipods, ipads and laptops. AND our phones had great reception in building 2.
> 
> I hope anyone planning or with a trip is flexible to realize you might not get the view you want...and its OK!
> 
> GREAT resort for the $$.


Good report. Glad you didn't get stuck in the fire area!


----------



## tinkerbellandeyor

Is there a place to get meals?
I also heard there was a lazy river is that still true


----------



## Brian Noble

The lazy rivers have not been removed, so yes that's still true. 

The Wyndham complex has a couple of counter service/grill type places right now.  The Hilton/Waldorf complex is within walking distance for anyone without mobility issues, and has several sit-down restaurants.  When the hotel opens in the Wyndham complex later this year, it will have a few sit-down places as well.


----------



## Lou Holtz

Brian Noble said:


> The lazy rivers have not been removed, so yes that's still true.
> 
> The Wyndham complex has a couple of counter service/grill type places right now.  The Hilton/Waldorf complex is within walking distance for anyone without mobility issues, and has several sit-down restaurants.  When the hotel opens in the Wyndham complex later this year, it will have a few sit-down places as well.



I never thought of eating at those other resorts down the street. What kinds of places do they have?


----------



## snowangel72

two*little*birds said:


> Is tower 6 only presidential units? Or do they have other units in the building too?
> 
> We have a 3 bedroom deluxe booked for October and we're trying to thinking about which building/view we'd like to request.



Tower 6 has regular rooms as well. It's only the upper floors that are the presidentials.


----------



## ski_mom

How far is it to walk around the resort?  I'm just wondering how long it can take to get from one pool area to another.

Thanks!


----------



## saysay

ski_mom said:


> How far is it to walk around the resort?  I'm just wondering how long it can take to get from one pool area to another.
> 
> Thanks!



I read somewhere its a 2/3 mile loop. Its not a bad walk at all.


----------



## twooley2

does anyone know if you book direct with wyndham if they charge the full amount on your cc when booking or not until you check in?


----------



## DCTooTall

matt&suzanne said:


> My wife and I are booked at Bonnet Creek for this October.  We've never stayed off site before but decided to this time to save a few dollars (we were going to skip Disney this year, but that idea didn't last very long).  I'm not sure that Bonnet Creek is really "off" site, but it's not a Disney resort.
> 
> Anyway, we were going to try to make a room request and I'm wondering if any of the BC vets could point us in the right direction.  Here's my basic criteria:
> 
> - ground floor (I like walking out the sliders to get to the pool)
> - pool side, and near a lazy river
> - not facing the hot afternoon sun
> - refurbed building (sorta important)
> 
> Which building would best meet this criteria?  Our only experience with Bonnet Creek is driving up to the main entrance a few years ago and looking at the website.  So we're going into this cold.
> 
> thanks!



Well,  If you want a building next to a lazy river,  Your only real option would be Building 5.   The other lazy river is located next to the main building and does not have guest rooms in it.  (or at least,  on the ground floor.  I think i've heard there may be a few rooms on the upper floors).

Building 4 may also be doable since there is a lazy river entrance near the primary pool area entrance.


I'm not sure though if the fencing around the pool areas though would make it impossible to exit the sliding doors and just walk to the pool.  i've honestly never paid much attention to the building to see if it's possible.  (there is landscaping and trees, so it's not a 'clear' view...  and I don't know if the patio is fenced in on the ground floor rooms or if the pool area has a complete fence around it.)


----------



## vettechick99

I just realized that the thread got closed/restarted. Thanks donaldduck352 for keeping it going!!


----------



## grandmadebby2

twooley2 said:


> does anyone know if you book direct with wyndham if they charge the full amount on your cc when booking or not until you check in?



If you book through Wyndham you will pay way to much.  I would check out ebay or Ken Price.  We are owners so I have never used either but have heard good reports from others who have.  Can't answer how they charge your card either, as owners we don't pay any additional fees, just our normal monthly maintenance and most the time we get them covered also.

Did get the shuttle schedule faxed yesterday for next week,it looks like they have really added alot of shuttle runs since we stayed there 2 years ago.  I was glad to see that.


----------



## auger

Sorry if this has been asked. I did a search and didn't get an answer.
Do they charge any kind of resort fees like so many of the resorts do?
TIA!


----------



## Colleen27

Has anyone done Bonnet Creek without a car? How did it work out? I'm seriously considering the notion of BC instead of POFQ for Nov, but renting a car is my hang-up at the moment. With 6 of us we'd need a minivan and it seems no matter where I look or what codes I use we're looking at about $800 after fees & taxes, which erases any savings from the cheaper accommodations. 

We don't take midday breaks and other than Studios we're okay with getting there early-ish but not necessarily for rope drop. For the most part we do the parks open to close or nearly so, we plan our dinners in/near our park for the day to minimize travel time, and we don't head back to our resort until we're done with the day. Am I totally off base in thinking the shuttle might be perfectly fine for our purposes? 

Also, how often is the "no strollers" rule enforced on the buses? Ours folds essentially like an umbrella stroller so it isn't a massive thing, and most reports I've read say that they don't routinely enforce the stroller ban that is in the fine print, but I'm still a little concerned about the fact that it is there and could be enforced. With a toddler the shuttle becomes absolutely useless to us if we can't take our stroller!


----------



## dizneechic

auger said:


> Sorry if this has been asked. I did a search and didn't get an answer.
> Do they charge any kind of resort fees like so many of the resorts do?
> TIA!



I've been told by the owner I am renting from that tax and all fees are included since the owners don't have to pay them.  If you rent direct through Wyndham though there may be additional taxes or fees, although I'm not 100% positive there.  Anyhow if your renting from an owner just double check all fees are included, once your there you won't be charged anything extra (except pool towel deposits  which you get back).


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Colleen27 said:


> Has anyone done Bonnet Creek without a car? How did it work out? I'm seriously considering the notion of BC instead of POFQ for Nov, but renting a car is my hang-up at the moment. With 6 of us we'd need a minivan and it seems no matter where I look or what codes I use we're looking at about $800 after fees & taxes, which erases any savings from the cheaper accommodations.
> 
> We don't take midday breaks and other than Studios we're okay with getting there early-ish but not necessarily for rope drop. For the most part we do the parks open to close or nearly so, we plan our dinners in/near our park for the day to minimize travel time, and we don't head back to our resort until we're done with the day. Am I totally off base in thinking the shuttle might be perfectly fine for our purposes?
> 
> Also, how often is the "no strollers" rule enforced on the buses? Ours folds essentially like an umbrella stroller so it isn't a massive thing, and most reports I've read say that they don't routinely enforce the stroller ban that is in the fine print, but I'm still a little concerned about the fact that it is there and could be enforced. With a toddler the shuttle becomes absolutely useless to us if we can't take our stroller!



I'll be there in Jan for a week and I plan to just use their shuttle .... I figure even if I have to take a taxi a couple of times I'll still be way ahead of the game.  As for the stroller if they won't let you take it on the shuttle could you look into renting one at the park?


----------



## snowangel72

Colleen27 said:


> Has anyone done Bonnet Creek without a car? How did it work out? I'm seriously considering the notion of BC instead of POFQ for Nov, but renting a car is my hang-up at the moment. With 6 of us we'd need a minivan and it seems no matter where I look or what codes I use we're looking at about $800 after fees & taxes, which erases any savings from the cheaper accommodations.
> 
> We don't take midday breaks and other than Studios we're okay with getting there early-ish but not necessarily for rope drop. For the most part we do the parks open to close or nearly so, we plan our dinners in/near our park for the day to minimize travel time, and we don't head back to our resort until we're done with the day. Am I totally off base in thinking the shuttle might be perfectly fine for our purposes?
> 
> Also, how often is the "no strollers" rule enforced on the buses? Ours folds essentially like an umbrella stroller so it isn't a massive thing, and most reports I've read say that they don't routinely enforce the stroller ban that is in the fine print, but I'm still a little concerned about the fact that it is there and could be enforced. With a toddler the shuttle becomes absolutely useless to us if we can't take our stroller!



Do a search on this board. I found a code for a minivan through Budget and it is $350 including everything for 9 days.

I was wondering why someone left their stroller at the buss pick up gazebo! Now I know why!


----------



## snowangel72

Colleen27 said:


> Has anyone done Bonnet Creek without a car? How did it work out? I'm seriously considering the notion of BC instead of POFQ for Nov, but renting a car is my hang-up at the moment. With 6 of us we'd need a minivan and it seems no matter where I look or what codes I use we're looking at about $800 after fees & taxes, which erases any savings from the cheaper accommodations.
> 
> We don't take midday breaks and other than Studios we're okay with getting there early-ish but not necessarily for rope drop. For the most part we do the parks open to close or nearly so, we plan our dinners in/near our park for the day to minimize travel time, and we don't head back to our resort until we're done with the day. Am I totally off base in thinking the shuttle might be perfectly fine for our purposes?
> 
> Also, how often is the "no strollers" rule enforced on the buses? Ours folds essentially like an umbrella stroller so it isn't a massive thing, and most reports I've read say that they don't routinely enforce the stroller ban that is in the fine print, but I'm still a little concerned about the fact that it is there and could be enforced. With a toddler the shuttle becomes absolutely useless to us if we can't take our stroller!



You will be totally fine using the shuttle. It comes and goes often.

I know nothing about the stroller rule but I did see a deserted stroller left at the gazebo bus stop. Another family on the bus DID have a little ride on toy, in lieu of a stroller and no one said anything about that.


----------



## Brian Noble

> you look into renting [a stroller] at the park?


That will eat any savings from not paying for theme park parking pretty quickly.


----------



## littlele

We were just there for 10 days and never had a problem bringing a stroller on the bus.  If you are just using it in the morning and evening, then it should work.  It does get busy/packed though, so even though it is free, you may find yourself using a cab, etc. just for a break.

I am not sure that BC would work too well without a car.  Like pp have said, you can get one for a much better price and then have the freedom to go to the grocery store, etc. when necesssary.  You can make it work, but I personally wouldn't do without a car here.


----------



## Colleen27

Grumpy Grandma said:


> I'll be there in Jan for a week and I plan to just use their shuttle .... I figure even if I have to take a taxi a couple of times I'll still be way ahead of the game.  As for the stroller if they won't let you take it on the shuttle could you look into renting one at the park?



I could but I'd rather not. Ours is fairly nice and DD2 is very used to it - it has a sun canopy that will close completely, all the way to the lap bar, and she's in the habit of pulling it shut to block out the world when she wants to nap/unwind. I think a rented stroller would be much harder for her to rest in, and the cost or the rentals is a bit on the ridiculous side besides. 



snowangel72 said:


> Do a search on this board. I found a code for a minivan through Budget and it is $350 including everything for 9 days.



If I can find a rate like that I'll rent for sure! So far I'm not finding anything, but most of the codes expire well before our travel dates so maybe it is just a matter of time. Even the standard, ongoing Costco 25% off isn't working for Nov yet. 



Brian Noble said:


> That will eat any savings from not paying for theme park parking pretty quickly.



Parking actually isn't an issue because we're going to have two trips within a year's time so I'm getting an AP. It is just the rental itself that is ridiculous at this point, $800+ to get it at the airport or $500+ but with the added cost and hassle of one-way airport transportation if we pick it up at the Dolphin or Car Care Center and just keep it for the BC part of the trip (we're also spending two days at the Beach Club, no parks, just for the pool, so we'll have ME one way). 



littlele said:


> We were just there for 10 days and never had a problem bringing a stroller on the bus.  If you are just using it in the morning and evening, then it should work.  It does get busy/packed though, so even though it is free, you may find yourself using a cab, etc. just for a break.
> 
> I am not sure that BC would work too well without a car.  Like pp have said, you can get one for a much better price and then have the freedom to go to the grocery store, etc. when necesssary.  You can make it work, but I personally wouldn't do without a car here.



Good to know.  I'm not adverse to using a cab here and there for convenience, so long as the shuttle works out for most of the daily back and forth.

I won't be cooking in the villa at all so I'm not worried about groceries, and we don't plan to go offsite for meals either. We'll have our usual WeGoShop delivery at the start of the trip to stock up on beer, soda, diapers, sunscreen, and some snack foods. Just because the villa has a kitchen doesn't mean I'll use it; with a teen, a tween, and a toddler plus my mother joining us on this trip the whole reason the villa appeals to me is the spacious sleeping arrangements.


----------



## ski_mom

snowangel72 said:


> Do a search on this board. I found a code for a minivan through Budget and it is $350 including everything for 9 days.



Do you know what the code you are using is?  I've rented a minivan for 11 days and the best I could find was right at $550 (which was a lot better than anything else I'd found), but it sounds like your code is a better deal yet.


----------



## Upatnoon

Colleen27 said:


> Has anyone done Bonnet Creek without a car? How did it work out? I'm seriously considering the notion of BC instead of POFQ for Nov, but renting a car is my hang-up at the moment. With 6 of us we'd need a minivan and it seems no matter where I look or what codes I use we're looking at about $800 after fees & taxes, which erases any savings from the cheaper accommodations.
> 
> We don't take midday breaks and other than Studios we're okay with getting there early-ish but not necessarily for rope drop. For the most part we do the parks open to close or nearly so, we plan our dinners in/near our park for the day to minimize travel time, and we don't head back to our resort until we're done with the day. Am I totally off base in thinking the shuttle might be perfectly fine for our purposes?
> 
> Also, how often is the "no strollers" rule enforced on the buses? Ours folds essentially like an umbrella stroller so it isn't a massive thing, and most reports I've read say that they don't routinely enforce the stroller ban that is in the fine print, but I'm still a little concerned about the fact that it is there and could be enforced. With a toddler the shuttle becomes absolutely useless to us if we can't take our stroller!


The "no strollers" rule is the same rule they have on the Disney busses. Kids can't ride in a stroller on the bus.


----------



## Brian Noble

> It is just the rental itself that is ridiculous at this point, $800+ to get it at the airport or $500+ but with the added cost and hassle of one-way airport transportation if we pick it up at the Dolphin or Car Care Center and just keep it for the BC part of the trip (we're also spending two days at the Beach Club, no parks, just for the pool, so we'll have ME one way).


I'm pretty sure that if you keep checking back, you'll be able to do quite a bit better than this.


----------



## Tracey123

ski_mom said:


> Do you know what the code you are using is?  I've rented a minivan for 11 days and the best I could find was right at $550 (which was a lot better than anything else I'd found), but it sounds like your code is a better deal yet.



Also try when renting a car to put in 1 extra hour.  Pick up at 10:00 am and drop off at 11:00 am.  I find that the price actually is cheaper in most cases.  What about renting two cars instead of a minivan?  We rented a car for $135 for the week.  It would be worth it if you had two drivers and really don't plan on using the car that often.   Good luck!!!


----------



## samandryanmom

We'll be at Bonnet Creek August 14th through August 21st in a one bedroom rented from Ken. I've been searching for a rental car and the cheapest I've found is 185 from Hotwire. It's just me and my daughter so I'm looking at the smallest available but this seems high to me. We're arriving into Sanford but flying back out of Orlando. Would that make a difference to make the rates higher? 
Thanks, Kerri


----------



## Lou Holtz

Why aren't you just using Priceline?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

samandryanmom said:


> We're arriving into Sanford but flying back out of Orlando. Would that make a difference to make the rates higher?
> Thanks, Kerri



That can very well make the rate higher than it would be if you were renting and returning to the same location. Not always, but sometimes...


----------



## dizneechic

I figured I would post this since I just came across it and several have inquired about the 3BR presidentials.  Here is a youtube video of a WBC 3BR Presidential, tower 6, and looks to be lake view.  I posted in the comments to his vid asking what room number it was to help some of us out but its a great vid and peek inside one of those units.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go7Da6nKr-Q


----------



## AndyFL

Egads!!, what a thread...and I started with the first one that has been closed 

Looks like we are going in late Aug, early Sept. I wasn't planning on a trip at this time of the year but for $300 for 7 nts I'd be crazy not to. One thing I hadn't noticed being mentioned was how crowded the shuttle buses were. We could always drive since we are AP holders but I tend to like the idea of not putting the keys in the ignition until we are going home


----------



## littlele

AndyFL said:


> Egads!!, what a thread...and I started with the first one that has been closed
> 
> Looks like we are going in late Aug, early Sept. I wasn't planning on a trip at this time of the year but for $300 for 7 nts I'd be crazy not to. One thing I hadn't noticed being mentioned was how crowded the shuttle buses were. We could always drive since we are AP holders but I tend to like the idea of not putting the keys in the ignition until we are going home



Oh believe me...they are crowded!  Then again, we were there end of June-early July. Your timing should be much better!


----------



## Ackpack

littlele said:


> Oh believe me...they are crowded!  Then again, we were there end of June-early July. Your timing should be much better!



Has anyone been in early November...and where the shuttle buses crowded then as well or no because it's a slower time of year down there?  We're not going to have a car and will be relying on the shuttles and taxis for the week.


----------



## Brian Noble

> We're not going to have a car and will be relying on the shuttles and taxis for the week.


How are you getting to the resort?  A rental car might only be a few dollars more, and would be worth having for peace of mind in case the shuttles don't work out as well as you'd planned.  A car is also helpful for the occasional "We need a few things from the store" run.

You could still plan on using shuttles if you prefer, but this way you have a backup plan, just in case.


----------



## Ackpack

Brian Noble said:


> How are you getting to the resort?  A rental car might only be a few dollars more, and would be worth having for peace of mind in case the shuttles don't work out as well as you'd planned.  A car is also helpful for the occasional "We need a few things from the store" run.
> 
> You could still plan on using shuttles if you prefer, but this way you have a backup plan, just in case.



There will be 6 of us (4 adults and two 1 year olds) and the cheapest I've found for a rental van is $500 and unfortunately that's just not in our budget.  Between the airport shuttle and occational taxis if need be it will still stay well below the cost of a rental van, rental car seats (I can't imagine trying to lug ours for gate check along with all our luggage and stroller) and what parking at the parks would be for the week. So though I would love to have a car...it just doesn't seem to be in the cards for us.


----------



## DCTooTall

Ackpack said:


> There will be 6 of us (4 adults and two 1 year olds) and the cheapest I've found for a rental van is $500 and unfortunately that's just not in our budget.  Between the airport shuttle and occational taxis if need be it will still stay well below the cost of a rental van, rental car seats (I can't imagine trying to lug ours for gate check along with all our luggage and stroller) and what parking at the parks would be for the week. So though I would love to have a car...it just doesn't seem to be in the cards for us.



You may want to check on the pricing for at least a single regular car.  Even if you plan on taking the shuttle most days,  having a vehicle may make it easier to transport your bags (and strollers/etc) from the airport to the resort then trying to pile everyone into a taxi.   It would also still give you the freedom for a store run if needed,   and maybe even an "adults night out" if some of the adults want to get away from the kids for a bit.


----------



## Tracey123

Ackpack said:


> There will be 6 of us (4 adults and two 1 year olds) and the cheapest I've found for a rental van is $500 and unfortunately that's just not in our budget.  Between the airport shuttle and occational taxis if need be it will still stay well below the cost of a rental van, rental car seats (I can't imagine trying to lug ours for gate check along with all our luggage and stroller) and what parking at the parks would be for the week. So though I would love to have a car...it just doesn't seem to be in the cards for us.



Also try when renting a car to put in 1 extra hour.  Pick up at 10:00 am and drop off at 11:00 am.  I find that the price actually is cheaper in most cases.  What about renting two cars instead of a minivan?  We rented a car for $135 for the week.  It would be worth it if you had two drivers and really don't plan on using the car that often. You may want to bring your car seats from home.  I know it can be a pain, but the rental companies charge a lot for car seats.  Your children are little and you'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## vivianmarie244

Ackpack said:


> There will be 6 of us (4 adults and two 1 year olds) and the cheapest I've found for a rental van is $500 and unfortunately that's just not in our budget.  Between the airport shuttle and occational taxis if need be it will still stay well below the cost of a rental van, rental car seats (I can't imagine trying to lug ours for gate check along with all our luggage and stroller) and what parking at the parks would be for the week. So though I would love to have a car...it just doesn't seem to be in the cards for us.



Totally understand where you're coming from.  We will almost be in the exact situation.  We also plan on using just the shuttles and a taxi if needed.  From what I've read, if you're flexible and patient (which don't you have to be with little children), shuttles will work out just fine.


----------



## Ackpack

vivianmarie244 said:


> Totally understand where you're coming from.  We will almost be in the exact situation.  We also plan on using just the shuttles and a taxi if needed.  From what I've read, if you're flexible and patient (which don't you have to be with little children), shuttles will work out just fine.



Thanks so much for this post   Very reassuring that I'm not completely off my rocker thinking we'll be okay without a rental car as long as we're flexible. We're so excited for our trip and this issue was really the only aspect we were worried about.


----------



## donaldduck352

vettechick99 said:


> I just realized that the thread got closed/restarted. Thanks donaldduck352 for keeping it going!!



*You are welcome.I just could'nt see all the great info from you in the 1'st go to waste..*


----------



## 2forMe

H





AndyFL said:


> Egads!!, what a thread...and I started with the first one that has been closed
> 
> Looks like we are going in late Aug, early Sept. I wasn't planning on a trip at this time of the year but for $300 for 7 nts I'd be crazy not to. One thing I hadn't noticed being mentioned was how crowded the shuttle buses were. We could always drive since we are AP holders but I tend to like the idea of not putting the keys in the ignition until we are going home



Curious where you found that price...it is awesome


----------



## scarface30

Paid between $525 and $550 per week for a 2 bedroom for my 4 week stay in August 2 years ago which at the time was an excellent price. Been offered $550 a week again for August / Sept this year which I thought was still a good price but since reading through the threads noticed mention of $300 for 7 nights and on Ebay auctions from $259 a week with redweeks4less. Have read a few reviews of redweeks4less which aren't favorable but this is for buying actual timeshares. My questions are

1, are redweeks4less trustworthy for buying weeks

2, is $550 still a good price for 7 nights in a 2 bedroom or have prices come down since two years ago.

Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## msfuse

Has anyone stayed in a 3 bedroom unit (not pres) I was wondering about the third room. Does it have 2 twins or 2 doubles? I was looking at a youtube video for a 3 bedroom pres and it looks like the last room has twins. Does anyone have info on this?


----------



## Tooth Fairy

We are going in Aug. Am sure I read on this thread that it is either double or queens.


----------



## CookieDiva

msfuse said:


> Has anyone stayed in a 3 bedroom unit (not pres) I was wondering about the third room. Does it have 2 twins or 2 doubles? I was looking at a youtube video for a 3 bedroom pres and it looks like the last room has twins. Does anyone have info on this?



From the looks of the diagram on this post: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30725649&postcount=1 it looks like

Bedroom 1 - King
Bedroom 2 (or 3) - Queen
Bedroom 3 (or 2) - 2 Doubles.

Hope that this helps.


----------



## JimMIA

msfuse said:


> Has anyone stayed in a 3 bedroom unit (not pres) I was wondering about the third room. Does it have 2 twins or 2 doubles? I was looking at a youtube video for a 3 bedroom pres and it looks like the last room has twins. Does anyone have info on this?


The information on the Wyndham owner's site for WBC is not very helpful.  For sleeping configuration for the 3 BR Deluxe, is just says "Varies."  For the 3 BR Presidential, it says King, King, 2 Doubles -- but I guess it may be different with the Deluxes.

If you want to call the resort directly and ask them, their phone number is 407-238-3500.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Does it have 2 twins or 2 doubles?


Because it is advertised as sleeping 10, there have to be at least doubles in one of the two "extra" bedrooms.

Master: King (capacity 2)
Living room: sofa sleeper (capacity 2)

That leaves six people among the other two bedrooms, so one of them has to have two beds, each sleeping two people.  Call the resort to verify what it could be, just to be sure though.

The presidentials sleep only 8, but that's because the Presidential units never have sofa sleepers, only real couches.


----------



## ldhr2005

I know that some popular people to rent through are Ken and Farrell. Is there anyone else? Just beginning to check in availibility now that my dates are solid.


----------



## Lou Holtz

scarface30 said:


> Paid between $525 and $550 per week for a 2 bedroom for my 4 week stay in August 2 years ago which at the time was an excellent price. Been offered $550 a week again for August / Sept this year which I thought was still a good price but since reading through the threads noticed mention of $300 for 7 nights and on Ebay auctions from $259 a week with redweeks4less. Have read a few reviews of redweeks4less which aren't favorable but this is for buying actual timeshares. My questions are
> 
> 1, are redweeks4less trustworthy for buying weeks
> 
> 2, is $550 still a good price for 7 nights in a 2 bedroom or have prices come down since two years ago.
> 
> Thanks for any advice in advance.


Well, they have a 100% feedback rating, so I don't see how they couldn't be trustworthy. They don't answer emails though.


----------



## dizneechic

ldhr2005 said:


> I know that some popular people to rent through are Ken and Farrell. *Is there anyone else? *Just beginning to check in availibility now that my dates are solid.



We're renting from Paul at Utopia World Vacations:
http://www.utopiaworldvacations.com/home.php
He also sells on Ebay w/ 100% feedback:
http://myworld.ebay.ca/utopia_world

He was pretty quick to respond by email and his rates were the best of everyone I contacted.  He's also a VIP owner at WBC so I believe has earlier access to rooms.  We're renting a 3BR Presidential unit in Jan and were quoted the inside 60 day rate vs one rate and then a inside 60 day re booking rate if it's still available.  I liked knowing what we would be spending from the get go vs hoping we'd get a lower rate, especially on a room category that doesn't have many available.  

If you don't see what you want on his site just email with the dates your looking for and he'll let you know what he can do.


----------



## stackyallred

Just wondering... I read in the old thread that there are trash chutes and ice machines at the end of the halls at BC.  Then, I happened to have read some reviews on another site that stated that the trash chutes and ice machines created a ton of noise for the rooms near them.  Anyone else experience this?  I had intended on keeping our request to just a "high floor, end of the hall" because we are a family of light sleepers but maybe that wouldn't be best?  Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## saysay

stackyallred said:


> Just wondering... I read in the old thread that there are trash chutes and ice machines at the end of the halls at BC.  Then, I happened to have read some reviews on another site that stated that the trash chutes and ice machines created a ton of noise for the rooms near them.  Anyone else experience this?  I had intended on keeping our request to just a "high floor, end of the hall" because we are a family of light sleepers but maybe that wouldn't be best?  Thanks for any thoughts!



Our unit in May was next to the trash room...and we never heard a thing the week we were there.  That being said, the actual chute did not touch a wall of our unit...it was on the other side of the room so our room back up to the wall across from the chute.

That was in building 5 on 14th floor.  I don't recall ice machines being on every floor though.


----------



## two*little*birds

dizneechic said:


> We're renting from Paul at Utopia World Vacations:
> http://www.utopiaworldvacations.com/home.php
> He also sells on Ebay w/ 100% feedback:
> http://myworld.ebay.ca/utopia_world



We also rented from Paul


----------



## justwinnie

Colleen27 said:


> Has anyone done Bonnet Creek without a car? How did it work out? I'm seriously considering the notion of BC instead of POFQ for Nov, but renting a car is my hang-up at the moment. With 6 of us we'd need a minivan and it seems no matter where I look or what codes I use we're looking at about $800 after fees & taxes, which erases any savings from the cheaper accommodations.



I am going in early November and booked a car using the code in this post from the transportation board.  I paid under $300 for a minivan for the week.  We are bringing our carseats for our twins- we would not trust rental ones!

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41039999&postcount=3

This was the cheapest I could find and it seems like I had plugged in every code!


----------



## dizneechic

Colleen27 said:


> Has anyone done Bonnet Creek without a car? How did it work out? I'm seriously considering the notion of BC instead of POFQ for Nov, but renting a car is my hang-up at the moment. With 6 of us we'd need a minivan and it seems no matter where I look or what codes I use we're looking at about $800 after fees & taxes, which erases any savings from the cheaper accommodations.





justwinnie said:


> I am going in early November and booked a car using the code in this post from the transportation board.  I paid under $300 for a minivan for the week.  We are bringing our carseats for our twins- we would not trust rental ones!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41039999&postcount=3
> 
> This was the cheapest I could find and it seems like I had plugged in every code!



Thanks for posting that code!  I just booked a van for our Jan trip for 302.55 w/ taxes (255 before) using it.  We usually book through Dollar, but right now their prices are high, so unless something comes up cheaper as our dates get closer this is perfect!


----------



## disdream00

stackyallred said:


> Just wondering... I read in the old thread that there are trash chutes and ice machines at the end of the halls at BC.  Then, I happened to have read some reviews on another site that stated that the trash chutes and ice machines created a ton of noise for the rooms near them.  Anyone else experience this?  I had intended on keeping our request to just a "high floor, end of the hall" because we are a family of light sleepers but maybe that wouldn't be best?  Thanks for any thoughts!



Hi, I am also a very light sleeper, and a noisy room would ruin a vacation for me. 
I called in and requested a high floor, quiet room.  We were given room 1473, building 4, which was only one floor down from the top.  This was a lake view room, and it was indeed quiet, especially the master bedroom.  It is the first unit to the left as you get off the elevators, but on the opposite side, so no elevator noise either.  
In the second bedroom, I could hear very slight noise from the next door unit, but it did not bother my 6 yr DS or my MIL.  You could also hear some pool activity noise as well as from the construction, even from this high if you can believe it, but again, it did not wake anyone up and the rest of my family did not notice it at all.  
I would definitely ask for a high floor and I would stay away from the buildings right next to the construction, since they start bright and early in the morning.  Inside of the unit, however, walls are thin, so you can hear people talking in the kitchen/living room area from the bedrooms, and the washer and dryer are directly across from the second room and could be heard clearly even with the door closed.


----------



## LauraLap

I posted on the main board but thought I would also try here.

There is an ebay item I want to bid on for WBC but the check-in date is one day before I need it.  

What happens if I check-in an entire day late?  Will they still keep my reservation?

Thanks!


----------



## CookieDiva

LauraLap said:


> There is an ebay item I want to bid on for WBC but the check-in date is one day before I need it.



Laura, I would suggest contacting the seller and see if he/she could rent you a unit for the dates that you want.


----------



## msfuse

Thanks to everyone with the information about the 3 bedroom units. Very helpful


----------



## benjyt

Subscribing...

We have reservations at WL for Oct. 16-21st.  We always stay on-site, usually renting DVC points at VWL.  I'm a little hesitant to go the WBC route, but the rack rate at WL is a little outrageous.  Does anyone have a sense of whether there would be 1BR available for those dates?

Thanks!


----------



## Janet Hill

benjyt said:


> Subscribing...
> 
> We have reservations at WL for Oct. 16-21st.  We always stay on-site, usually renting DVC points at VWL.  I'm a little hesitant to go the WBC route, but the rack rate at WL is a little outrageous.  Does anyone have a sense of whether there would be 1BR available for those dates?
> 
> Thanks!


Right now there are both 1BR deluxes and presidentials available.  You should be able to get this reservation for ~300 or less.


----------



## scarface30

Lou Holtz said:


> Well, they have a 100% feedback rating, so I don't see how they couldn't be trustworthy. They don't answer emails though.



Thanks for the reply, I will consider using them as a last resort but does my preferred and trustworthy option of  $550 for 7 nights in 2 bed seem reasonable for this year or are there cheaper trustworthy options. As I said two years ago this was a good price.

Any advice given much appreciated.


----------



## crystaldawn

benjyt said:


> Subscribing...
> 
> We have reservations at WL for Oct. 16-21st.  We always stay on-site, usually renting DVC points at VWL.  I'm a little hesitant to go the WBC route, but the rack rate at WL is a little outrageous.  Does anyone have a sense of whether there would be 1BR available for those dates?
> 
> Thanks!



We are staying at Bonnet Creek those exact dates. Got a 2 bdroom off ebay.


----------



## aimee921

Can anyone give me a detailed list of the supplies usually found in the Kitchen's a the Wyndham Bonnet Creek such as, cleaning supplies, cooking supplies (tin foil, paper towels, napkins..) etc. Will be arriving in 2 weeks - Thank you.


----------



## saysay

aimee921 said:


> Can anyone give me a detailed list of the supplies usually found in the Kitchen's a the Wyndham Bonnet Creek such as, cleaning supplies, cooking supplies (tin foil, paper towels, napkins..) etc. Will be arriving in 2 weeks - Thank you.



They supply the dishwashing soap and dishwasher detergent, you can request more.  There were paper towels also and trash bags. No napkins and no tin foil the 3 times we went.  

For the W/D they do provide detergent as well and there were shampoos and conditioners and lotions in the bath.


----------



## saysay

scarface30 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I will consider using them as a last resort but does my preferred and trustworthy option of  $550 for 7 nights in 2 bed seem reasonable for this year or are there cheaper trustworthy options. As I said two years ago this was a good price.
> 
> Any advice given much appreciated.


I think its a great  price for what you are getting. I think ebay is the cheapest way to go, but if you are hesitant due to recomendations or going blindly why not just pay what the trustworthy option for you is?  We went in May and I paid a little more than $550 for the week, so IMO its a great price!


----------



## Coconuts

Sorry but I tried to search the thread and didn't find the answer:  does each suite have a washer and dryer, and if not, where are the laundry facilities?  I saw that you get free laundry detergent, but where are the machines?  Thanks!


----------



## Janet Hill

All units have a washer and dryer.

No dryer sheets are provided though.


----------



## Echo queen

Coconuts said:


> Sorry but I tried to search the thread and didn't find the answer:  does each suite have a washer and dryer, and if not, where are the laundry facilities?  I saw that you get free laundry detergent, but where are the machines?  Thanks!



There is a washer and dryer in each suite.


----------



## Colleen27

Does Giordano's deliver to Bonnet Creek?


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Colleen27 said:


> Does Giordano's deliver to Bonnet Creek?



Yes, we had them deliver a couple weeks ago when we were there.  I believe the delivery charge was $5.  It was very yummy!


----------



## DisMyke

> Originally Posted by benjyt
> Subscribing...
> 
> We have reservations at WL for Oct. 16-21st. We always stay on-site, usually renting DVC points at VWL. I'm a little hesitant to go the WBC route, but the rack rate at WL is a little outrageous. Does anyone have a sense of whether there would be 1BR available for those dates?
> 
> Thanks!





> We are staying at Bonnet Creek those exact dates. Got a 2 bdroom off ebay.



You can ask the sellers on ebay to customize what they have for sale.  We bought the same dates as above and had them add 2 days.  It was ~$800 for a 2 bedroom.


----------



## Ackpack

Does anyone know when the construction is anticipated to be done and where it's located on the property?


----------



## Brian Noble

All of the timeshare towers are complete.  Exterior work on the hotel tower is also complete, AFAIK; they are now just on interior at this point.  The hotel is in the far end of the complex across the lake from the timeshare lobby/check-in building.  Last I heard, the hotel is slated to open in October of this year.  That will complete all currently-known projects in the Bonnet Creek parcel, though the original development plans do include a third plot where another hotel/timeshare/etc. could go, on the far end of the property at what has been used for construction staging for the current plots.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

Brian Noble said:


> All of the timeshare towers are complete.  Exterior work on the hotel tower is also complete, AFAIK; they are now just on interior at this point.  The hotel is in the far end of the complex across the lake from the timeshare lobby/check-in building.  Last I heard, the hotel is slated to open in October of this year.  That will complete all currently-known projects in the Bonnet Creek parcel, though the original development plans do include a third plot where another hotel/timeshare/etc. could go, on the far end of the property at what has been used for construction staging for the current plots.



I'm assuming that would mean the outdoor areas would be open in Oct as well?  Any idea whether they would be available to timeshare guests/owners as well?


----------



## Ackpack

Brian Noble said:


> All of the timeshare towers are complete.  Exterior work on the hotel tower is also complete, AFAIK; they are now just on interior at this point.  The hotel is in the far end of the complex across the lake from the timeshare lobby/check-in building.  Last I heard, the hotel is slated to open in October of this year.  That will complete all currently-known projects in the Bonnet Creek parcel, though the original development plans do include a third plot where another hotel/timeshare/etc. could go, on the far end of the property at what has been used for construction staging for the current plots.



Awesome thanks! We're going in November.


----------



## TJAJ1F

Subbing to the new thread!!!  I am so excited about our upcoming Thanksgiving trip. It will be my kiddos first time in the World. LOVE this site, and thread- finding tons of invaluable info!


----------



## disdream00

Hi everyone, just wanted to thank the posters that started and have contributed to this thread (including part I) for all the wealth of information that you shared.  We had a great first stay at BC, and it was made even better by all the stuff learned here.

We were there Sun Jul 10 to Sun Jul 17.  Rented through ebay from karenl757, $649 for 7 nights, very smooth and easy process.
Followed the advice of circling the lowest income bracket on the information sheet they ask you to fill in to get the parking pass: worked like a charm since we were not asked to attend the presentation and received no calls or visits all week.

We only had 1 room request: high floor, and were granted 14th floor on Tower 4, room 1473 to be exact. We were very pleased with this location, which was a lake view room.  We loved this view and being able to see all the different activities going on around the whole resort. When you looked left you could see the construction, which I did think was a bit of an eyesore, but my husband and son loved watching it from our balcony. We would have been just as pleased with the opposite view, which you could see through a big picture window as you get off the elevator.  Even after seeing many pictures I was still surprised at how close Epcot really is, and you can see the MK castle in the distance too, which means 2 fireworks shows every night! We did watch them for a while a couple of nights from said window.

The room had the upgraded furniture and bedding, as well as the flat screen TVs, but no granite countertops. It was spotlessly clean, and although not perfect, we did not let the couple of issues that we encountered bother us much, and just rolled with them.  What issues you ask? Well,
1. One of the 4 burners on the stove did not work.
2. The bottom dresser drawer in the second bedroom did not close the whole way, it stuck out about 2 inches.
3.  This was the worst, and I promise to post a picture when my husband downloads them for me:  there was a big worn, white spot on the brown couch in the living room, very noticeable and not a good first impression as you entered the room, LOL!  We just covered it up with one of the bed scarves, and tried to forget about it.
We did notify the front desk about all this, mainly so we wouldnt be charged for them and so it could get fixed for the next guests. They were very apologetic and offered to come up and fix or replace things, but we declined. This really did not affect our vacation, and I am only sharing here in the interest of full disclosure.

By the way, the staff was fantastic: everyone we encountered/interacted with was very friendly and helpful.  We called the front desk about 4 times, and they answered the phone promptly, never had to wait on hold.
The resort was great: we used most of the pools and hot tubs, both lazy rivers, played ping pong and mini golf (the course was being refurbished but you could play 9 holes), and walked/jogged on the path around the lake.  We did not use the shuttle bus, mainly because we only went to Disney 3 days out of the week.  The location of the resort is absolutely great: very convenient to the parks, Downtown Disney, and the Apopka Vineland Road with all the shopping/dining options.

Even though we will still sometimes stay on-site, depending on each trips circumstances this is definitely a very good alternative, and we look forward to returning.  Thanks again to everyone for all your help and advice.


----------



## lmf70

I have seen pictures of the rooms here with 2 fairly different looks- one definately more dated. Any rhyme or reason to this ie new building vs old building or have some been renovated and others not yet. Trying to nail down my building request. Above all we value quiet!!!
Thanks!


----------



## saysay

lmf70 said:


> I have seen pictures of the rooms here with 2 fairly different looks- one definately more dated. Any rhyme or reason to this ie new building vs old building or have some been renovated and others not yet. Trying to nail down my building request. Above all we value quiet!!!
> Thanks!



We went this month.  All the rooms in Building 1 have been updated with new decor/colors.  Alot brighter than the other rooms we stayed in the past.  I was told by the desk ALL rooms in that building had been redone.  It is also VERY quiet over there.  There is no pool outside the door, its down the path.  For that reason if you want quiet, you got it here....as not much going out outside the building.

The decor in presidential is also different than deluxe - so wondering if that is the pictures you saw differences in.  

I stayed in Building 5 in may in a deluxe and not the updated decor we saw in building 1.  Building 5 has the lazy river right out the door, and the Bar pool next door.  I wouldn't say the decor was dated, but not as bright and fresh as the new decor in building 1.


----------



## travelfanatic

I am trying to figure out which towers to request.  I wanted to give two options.  I would like to be near the lazy river and a bar! I would definitely prefer an updated room, I cannot handle the polyester bedspreads!   So, I am thinking towers 4 or 5??  Has tower four been refurbished, I thought so but then I read a recent post about a couch having a lot of wear on it along with some other things. To those who have stayed recently, what would you suggest?  TIA for your help!!


----------



## JenGC

I have a question and please forgive me if this has been asked. Once the reservation is in your name, what is the cancellation policy? I have a 96 year old grandmother and there is a greater possibility of something happening to her than anyone else. I asked the guy I am thinking of renting his points, and he said that after the reservation is in my name, then it is between Wyndham and myself.


----------



## saysay

travelfanatic said:


> I am trying to figure out which towers to request.  I wanted to give two options.  I would like to be near the lazy river and a bar! I would definitely prefer an updated room, I cannot handle the polyester bedspreads!   So, I am thinking towers 4 or 5??  Has tower four been refurbished, I thought so but then I read a recent post about a couch having a lot of wear on it along with some other things. To those who have stayed recently, what would you suggest?  TIA for your help!!



For the bar/lazy river buildings 4, 5 or even 6.  I stayed in 5 in May in a deluxe, its the older decor, but I wouldn't say it was outdated and our room wasn't worn like the description in the post above.  I think if you WANT the lazy river and bar convenience of being outside your building or next door, don't worry about the decor.  I know all the rooms in building 1 had been redone, but its a short walk to the main pool/lazy river and the Pizza bar place is one building over.  Its really not a far walk at all.

As for polyester beadspreads, I would just fold it down and not use it at night.

AND REMEMBER....you are making a request, I have been to WBC 4 times now and 3 of the times our request was met, but not with our last trip, so don't count on getting your request....though I do think they try when they can.

Good luck!


----------



## kaytieedid

We have a Presidential 2 bedroom in October - are these units in every building or are they only in a particular building?  We're hoping for bldg. 6.
thanks!!


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

kaytieedid said:


> We have a Presidential 2 bedroom in October - are these units in every building or are they only in a particular building?  We're hoping for bldg. 6.
> thanks!!



We will be staying in a 2 BR Pres in just 11 days. (So excited!)  Anyway, I was told that all 2 BR Pres are in tower 6.  The other day I called WBC to confirm that our reservation had been transfered into our name and I spoke to a very nice girl.  Since I know all Pres units are assigned at booking I asked if she could tell me our room #.  She said she was unable to tell me our room # for security reasons, but she did say we were in tower 6, 17th floor, lake view.


----------



## Janet Hill

JenGC said:


> I have a question and please forgive me if this has been asked. Once the reservation is in your name, what is the cancellation policy? I have a 96 year old grandmother and there is a greater possibility of something happening to her than anyone else. I asked the guy I am thinking of renting his points, and he said that after the reservation is in my name, then it is between Wyndham and myself.



Only the owner can cancel the reservation and it must be done 15 or more days before check-in to get the points back.

If you were to call Wyndham to cancel how would they be able to credit the points to you - you don't have an account.

With timeshare cancellations are usually difficult, so if you are worried, trip insurance would probably be the best way to protect yourself.


----------



## JenGC

Janet Hill said:


> Only the owner can cancel the reservation and it must be done 15 or more days before check-in to get the points back.
> 
> If you were to call Wyndham to cancel how would they be able to credit the points to you - you don't have an account.
> 
> With timeshare cancellations are usually difficult, so if you are worried, trip insurance would probably be the best way to protect yourself.



He said that when he puts it in my name, then basically he would be taken out of the equation. Oh well, I will see what happens this trip and then decide if I will want to gamble like that again.

Thanks so much!
Jen


----------



## Neil Patrick Harris

For those of you who have booked through Ebay, generally how far out are you usually able to book? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jennymac75

kaytieedid said:


> We have a Presidential 2 bedroom in October - are these units in every building or are they only in a particular building?  We're hoping for bldg. 6.
> thanks!!


Newbie poster and longtime lurker.  I was just wondering how you were able to book the 2 bedroom presidential.  I am in the early planning stages for October 2012 and the 2 bedroom pres is my first choice.  I have spoken to several people and most cannot book until 13 or 11 months out.

How far in advance did you book and did you have a hard time finding an available unit?  I realize my trip is still over a year away, but I am soooo excited (and impatient)!!


----------



## Janet Hill

jennymac75 said:


> I have spoken to several people and most cannot book until 13 or 11 months out.
> 
> How far in advance did you book and did you have a hard time finding an available unit?  I realize my trip is still over a year away, but I am soooo excited (and impatient)!!



13 months out is the most anyone can book.  This is for owners whose home resort is BC.


----------



## MamaToDavis

Has anyone been to WBC in Jan? I'm wondering how warm they keep the pools?


----------



## PoohHappens

Eating at and around WBC?  Other than a little breakfast, I really have no intention of cooking.  How far a drive is it to DTD if we wanted to get some Earl of Sand or Wolfgang Puck to bring back.  Also, Has anyone eaten at Harvest Grill at the Hilton.  How do you park if you wanted to eat at either of those hotels? I would love any other food suggestions you may have.  We are going the first week of October so will have some evenings in the room as the parks close earlier.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

MamaToDavis said:


> Has anyone been to WBC in Jan? I'm wondering how warm they keep the pools?



I'll be there for a week next January and would love an answer to this also.


----------



## carlbarry

PoohHappens said:


> Eating at and around WBC?  Other than a little breakfast, I really have no intention of cooking.  How far a drive is it to DTD if we wanted to get some Earl of Sand or Wolfgang Puck to bring back.  Also, Has anyone eaten at Harvest Grill at the Hilton.  How do you park if you wanted to eat at either of those hotels? I would love any other food suggestions you may have.  We are going the first week of October so will have some evenings in the room as the parks close earlier.



It's maybe 5 minutes to DTD.


----------



## dizneechic

jennymac75 said:


> Newbie poster and longtime lurker.  I was just wondering how you were able to book the 2 bedroom presidential.  I am in the early planning stages for October 2012 and the 2 bedroom pres is my first choice.  I have spoken to several people and most cannot book until 13 or 11 months out.
> 
> How far in advance did you book and did you have a hard time finding an available unit?  I realize my trip is still over a year away, but I am soooo excited (and impatient)!!



Paul at Utopia World Vacations is a VIP owner at WBC (home resort) so he is able to book 13 months out.  We're booked with him for Jan in a 3BR presidential.  
http://www.utopiaworldvacations.com/home.php
He probably wont have anything on his site that far out but we just sent him an email with the dates we wanted and he got back to us quickly with a great rate without having to be inside the 60 day window.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

MamaToDavis said:


> Has anyone been to WBC in Jan? I'm wondering how warm they keep the pools?





Grumpy Grandma said:


> I'll be there for a week next January and would love an answer to this also.



Ditto!  Inquiring minds!!  Anyone?


----------



## Brian Noble

> He said that when he puts it in my name, then basically he would be taken out of the equation. Oh well, I will see what happens this trip and then decide if I will want to gamble like that again.


Remember: you are renting *from the owner*, not *from Wyndham*.  So, what this really means is that your rental is fully non-refundable.  So you would be well-served to get trip-insurance if there is a genuine possibility you will not be able to go.  Shop carefully, because some policies have windows in which you have to buy, else some pre-existing conditions will not be covered.  Also, hopefully you have a contract that specifies the rental is non-refundable; that will be helpful in case you need to make a claim to document the loss for your carrier.


----------



## fritzichic

Anyone know who i can rent a 2 bedroom from for 4 nights, Sept 28 to Oct 2?  Thanks!


----------



## geenerbell

fritzichic said:


> Anyone know who i can rent a 2 bedrooms from for 4 nights, Sept 28 to Oct 2?  Thanks!



Did you check ebay?


----------



## fritzichic

geenerbell said:


> Did you check ebay?



I did check and didn't find any that rentals that were for my time frame.


----------



## disdream00

travelfanatic said:


> I am trying to figure out which towers to request.  I wanted to give two options.  I would like to be near the lazy river and a bar! I would definitely prefer an updated room, I cannot handle the polyester bedspreads!   So, I am thinking towers 4 or 5??  Has tower four been refurbished, I thought so but then I read a recent post about a couch having a lot of wear on it along with some other things. To those who have stayed recently, what would you suggest?  TIA for your help!!



Hi, you may be referring to my post about the worn couch.  Our room had indeed been refurbished, and the couch did not look old other than the one spot. It was weird, almost like somebody spilled some acid right on that spot! DH was thinking maybe hair chemicals?  Anyway, other than the stuff I mentioned, the furniture and appliances looked great.
Building 4 was a great location, I felt that it was a short walk to everything.  There was a pool and 2 hot tubs right in front of it, and the entrance to the lazy river as well as the Escudos bar were just steps away.  
Finally, the views from our section were great on both sides, so you can't lose with either one.  If you do get building 4, just make sure you check your room (look at the couch!) before you bring up all your luggage and/or unpack.  I am sure they would have given us a new room if we asked, as I said, they were very apologetic and offered to replace and/or fix any of our issues, we just declined. Also, I would hope that that particular couch is gone after we brought it to their attention, it really was not a pretty sight!


----------



## crystaldawn

fritzichic said:


> I did check and didn't find any that rentals that were for my time frame.



Email the seller, he was willing to work with us on dates!


----------



## geenerbell

fritzichic said:


> I did check and didn't find any that rentals that were for my time frame.



Sometimes you can send a message and the date or even size can be changed. It's worth a try.


----------



## fritzichic

Thanks I didn't realize this. I will start emailing.


----------



## DCTooTall

fritzichic said:


> Anyone know who i can rent a 2 bedroom from for 4 nights, Sept 28 to Oct 2?  Thanks!



Ebay would be one option.  Ken at vacationupgrades.com would be another.   There are several places which you can contact to get rates for the resort.   Considering the fact we are now under 60days until your desired dates you may find a wide variety of pricing available from different owners/groups.


 With Ebay or "preset" dates,   you likely won't find the EXACT dates you are looking for since most owners will reserve a set Fri-Fri, Sat-Sat, or Sun-Sun week in the hopes of being able to rent it out.    They can however always modify their reservation to the exact dates you are looking for,   so it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Tracey123

PoohHappens said:


> Eating at and around WBC?  Other than a little breakfast, I really have no intention of cooking.  How far a drive is it to DTD if we wanted to get some Earl of Sand or Wolfgang Puck to bring back.  Also, Has anyone eaten at Harvest Grill at the Hilton.  How do you park if you wanted to eat at either of those hotels? I would love any other food suggestions you may have.  We are going the first week of October so will have some evenings in the room as the parks close earlier.



I thought that the food options at WBC were pretty slim.  The food at the bar wasn't very good.  The new hotel is supposed to have 5 new restaurants so I think that will help.  DTD is very close, the only problem would be parking.  It's not the easiest place to find a spot.  We ate off of the property a few nights.  Bahama Breeze, Outback, Bonefish Grill & Miller's Ale House.  All a short drive from WBC.


----------



## CindyCharming

When is the new hotel supposed to open?


----------



## Brian Noble

I just got a timeshare pitch for Wyndham owners that includes a stay at the new hotel starting October 15.  So, mid-Octoberish.  Also, don't forget the restaurants in the Hilton/Waldorf complex.  That's walkable unless you have someone with mobility issues in your party.


----------



## CindyCharming

Brian Noble said:


> I just got a timeshare pitch for Wyndham owners that includes a stay at the new hotel starting October 15.  So, mid-Octoberish.  Also, don't forget the restaurants in the Hilton/Waldorf complex.  That's walkable unless you have someone with mobility issues in your party.



Thanks!


----------



## Monorail Bob's dd

Does anyone have pictures of the 4 bedroom presidential?  We are considering this for next summer.


----------



## dizneechic

Monorail Bob's dd said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the 4 bedroom presidential?  We are considering this for next summer.



Here's a great youtube video of one of the 4BR Presidentials.  Shows you everything you would want to see and then some.   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63TdFBMj2y0


----------



## mousegear

Has anyone rented one from Vacationstrategy.com?  Their price seems very reasonable outside 60 mark.


----------



## KYoung2000

Has anyone had experience with mid week check ins?   I am currently planning a 10 day trip for either the 3rd or 4th week in April 2012 and was looking at doing a Thursday to Sunday stay.  We wouldn't be arriving until late on Thursday night probably around 11pm.  this way we can ease into the trip and not waste a full day on travel, rather we would fly in after work on Thursday.  

My questions are:

Are mid week check'ins even possible?   Do I have any shot at getting a room request since I'm guessing 90% of checkins are Fri/Sat/Sun so I am guessing the "better" rooms will be occupied on a Thursday night?   Was going to request a high floor, lake view in either Tower 4 or 5.   

Have any of you Bonnet creek veterans attempted this and did you have any luck?


----------



## ski_mom

KYoung2000 said:


> Has anyone had experience with mid week check ins?   I am currently planning a 10 day trip for either the 3rd or 4th week in April 2012 and was looking at doing a Thursday to Sunday stay.  We wouldn't be arriving until late on Thursday night probably around 11pm.  this way we can ease into the trip and not waste a full day on travel, rather we would fly in after work on Thursday.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> Are mid week check'ins even possible?   Do I have any shot at getting a room request since I'm guessing 90% of checkins are Fri/Sat/Sun so I am guessing the "better" rooms will be occupied on a Thursday night?   Was going to request a high floor, lake view in either Tower 4 or 5.
> 
> Have any of you Bonnet creek veterans attempted this and did you have any luck?



We just did this - we checked in on a Thursday afternoon and checked out 11 days later on a Monday.  We had no problems at all.  We did not put in a room request and were given a lake view in tower 4 which I thought was a prefect location!

We rented from Paul (who is mentioned on this thread) and he was great to work with.  It did have to be set up as different reservations - we actually had 4 since it technically overlapped 3 different "timeshare weeks".  But Wyndham linked them all together and we had absolutely no problems.  

Paul said that we did have an extra $99 charge because of the multiple week issue, but I think the rate overall was still great!


----------



## saysay

KYoung2000 said:


> Has anyone had experience with mid week check ins?   I am currently planning a 10 day trip for either the 3rd or 4th week in April 2012 and was looking at doing a Thursday to Sunday stay.  We wouldn't be arriving until late on Thursday night probably around 11pm.  this way we can ease into the trip and not waste a full day on travel, rather we would fly in after work on Thursday.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> Are mid week check'ins even possible?   Do I have any shot at getting a room request since I'm guessing 90% of checkins are Fri/Sat/Sun so I am guessing the "better" rooms will be occupied on a Thursday night?   Was going to request a high floor, lake view in either Tower 4 or 5.
> 
> Have any of you Bonnet creek veterans attempted this and did you have any luck?



I checked in mid week 2 trips.  One got request of fireworks view one I did not. Good luck!  The trip we did not get our request was in peak season if that matters.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Are mid week check'ins even possible?


Yes.  There are some restrictions on check-in/check-out/trip length during Prime season, but your trip would meet those restrictions.


----------



## krmlaw

Hello!

I just booked a 2 bedroom for the week before presidents break. We are SO excited!

Coming down on Tuesday the 14th to sunday the 19th. 

We have a LO, 2.5

From what i read, we shoudl request building 6 to be close to the kiddie pool?

Is it heated?


----------



## carlbarry

As a Wyndham owner, I recently received an email offering me 3 nights at the new Grand Orlando.  $139 + 2 $50 AmEx gift cards if I bring another couple, $179 + $75 AmEx gift card if I go alone.  They will put me up at the Grand Orlando.  Seems kind of a cramped room for 4 people to share!  Has anybody heard anything about this facility?  They have a limited web site, with no floor plans shown.  Will guests be able to use the BC pools (I stayed there Sept. 2009, and it was great!).
Thanks.


----------



## JenGC

I just found out from the guy I rented my points from that VIP members could ask for a specific room.  I Have a 2 bedroom booked and was wondering if anyone could give me room numbers that have a fireworks view.  PLEASE!?!?! Thank you!!!


----------



## Janet Hill

JenGC said:


> I just found out from the guy I rented my points from that VIP members could ask for a specific room.  I Have a 2 bedroom booked and was wondering if anyone could give me room numbers that have a fireworks view.  PLEASE!?!?! Thank you!!!



Doesn't mean you get this benefit.  It states very clearly in VIP benefits that benefits are not transferable to guests.  BC makes an effort to honor requests, but if a VIP staying onsite asks for the same room they will get it before you.

Doesn't hurt to ask, but just be aware to not be too upset if you don't get it.


----------



## JenGC

Janet Hill said:


> Doesn't mean you get this benefit.  It states very clearly in VIP benefits that benefits are not transferable to guests.  BC makes an effort to honor requests, but if a VIP staying onsite asks for the same room they will get it before you.
> 
> Doesn't hurt to ask, but just be aware to not be too upset if you don't get it.



So you dont have a room number?


----------



## andylcq

Bump！ Just subscribing for updates!


----------



## KYoung2000

Thanks Ski-Mom, SaySay and Brian for the answers!!  Sounds like we will be ok and our trip is doable!  Now of to find the best deal for the timeframe and pick our week!


----------



## JoeU

Has anyone ever had something shipped to WBC, more specifically, tickets from Stubhub? If you did, what address info did you use. I'm trying to buy tickets to the Tampa/New England football game, and didn't want to buy tickets if I couldn't get them in time.

Joe


----------



## dizneechic

JoeU said:


> Has anyone ever had something shipped to WBC, more specifically, tickets from Stubhub? If you did, what address info did you use. I'm trying to buy tickets to the Tampa/New England football game, and didn't want to buy tickets if I couldn't get them in time.
> 
> Joe



Can't answer your question but just wanted to chime in and say GO PATS!     We're spending another day today at training camp, such a great thing to check out if you can.  
http://www.patriots.com/trainingcamp/trainingcamp2011.html


----------



## Brian Noble

Joe, call the resort's front desk and ask them.  I'm sure there's a way to have things sent to guests there.

407-238-3500


----------



## JoeU

Brian Noble said:


> Joe, call the resort's front desk and ask them.  I'm sure there's a way to have things sent to guests there.
> 
> 407-238-3500



Good idea, thanks Brian.

Joe


----------



## Tooth Fairy

We want to be at Universal at opening. Going on a weekday. What time to leave BC?


----------



## ClanHarrison

Monorail Bob's dd said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the 4 bedroom presidential?  We are considering this for next summer.




Here's a few shots from our April 2011 trip (sorry, I'm in them).  I'll post more if I find them.  But this will give you an idea.

You won't be disappointed in the 4 b/r Pres.  It was BEAUTIFUL, PERFECT & HUGE!  We can't wait to stay again!






































View from our 7th fl. (bldg. 1) balcony...it is HUGE:


----------



## ClanHarrison

Tooth Fairy said:


> We want to be at Universal at opening. Going on a weekday. What time to leave BC?



The drive to USF is only about 20 mins., but you have to also account for time loading everyone into your vehicle, entering & parking in the garage and the walk from the garage, thru City Walk, the browsing that's BOUND to occur  and arriving at the gate.

Give yourselves an hour for all this and you will be just fine  .


----------



## CindyCharming

I see someone in the other thread mentioned staying, I think, 10 days and getting housekeeping in the middle of his/her stay.  Does anyone else have any experience with that?  

We will be there 10 nights so just curious if this was unusual or can be expected.  

Thanks!


----------



## andylcq

thank for this info


----------



## ski_mom

CindyCharming said:


> I see someone in the other thread mentioned staying, I think, 10 days and getting housekeeping in the middle of his/her stay.  Does anyone else have any experience with that?
> 
> We will be there 10 nights so just curious if this was unusual or can be expected.
> 
> Thanks!



We were there 11 nights and after a week, we came back to the condo after a swim and there was a big bag of towels.  A little while later one of the housekeepers came by and offered to clean.  We were planning on being there for a few more hours, so we just asked her to leave the clean towels.

She said that she would have vacuumed and emptied the trash cans.  We'd been taking the trash to the trash chute and using the little hand vac as we needed it anyway, so really didn't want her in there since my mom was resting and we were going to be in and out until later in the day.


----------



## auger

Are there any resort or parking fees charged at WBC?


----------



## DCTooTall

auger said:


> Are there any resort or parking fees charged at WBC?



No.


----------



## CindyCharming

ski_mom said:


> We were there 11 nights and after a week, we came back to the condo after a swim and there was a big bag of towels.  A little while later one of the housekeepers came by and offered to clean.  We were planning on being there for a few more hours, so we just asked her to leave the clean towels.
> 
> She said that she would have vacuumed and emptied the trash cans.  We'd been taking the trash to the trash chute and using the little hand vac as we needed it anyway, so really didn't want her in there since my mom was resting and we were going to be in and out until later in the day.



Thank you for the info!!  Was the hand vac in the unit?  Vacuuming was the one thing I was a little worried about.


----------



## Tracey123

What is the best pool for a Toddler?  Do you think the splash area by the main pool would be best for a 2 year old?  What are the chances of getting a villa in the main building?  Are you better off requesting a villa in Bldg 1 or 4 and walking to the main pool?


----------



## ski_mom

CindyCharming said:


> Thank you for the info!!  Was the hand vac in the unit?  Vacuuming was the one thing I was a little worried about.



I'm not sure what it's called, but it one of those little vacuums with the long skinny handle and doesn't use power.  You just push it back and forth across the carpet and it picks most things up.  Not the best thing in the world, but it does ok to just keep the place looking a little better.


----------



## auger

DCTooTall said:


> No.



Thanks!


----------



## lovemyguys

WOO~HOO!!!!  Made our reservations!!! Let the count down begin! 

First time staying off property but as my 3 mini~men  get older the Disney rooms seem to shrink!  LOL


----------



## CindyCharming

ski_mom said:


> I'm not sure what it's called, but it one of those little vacuums with the long skinny handle and doesn't use power.  You just push it back and forth across the carpet and it picks most things up.  Not the best thing in the world, but it does ok to just keep the place looking a little better.



Good to know, thank you!


----------



## mdcousins

I wish I would have seen this thread before...I just canceled my reservation at BC.

We moved to POP for free dining (group of 10)...maybe I should switch back.


----------



## SalandJeff

ski_mom said:


> I'm not sure what it's called, but it one of those little vacuums with the long skinny handle and doesn't use power.  You just push it back and forth across the carpet and it picks most things up.  Not the best thing in the world, but it does ok to just keep the place looking a little better.



A carpet sweeper!


If I am renting points from an owner, when can I call to make a room request.  I assume not until my name is on the reservation 

Does anyone know how busy it is at WBC in early November?

Thanks.


----------



## bonoriffic

Tracey123 said:


> What is the best pool for a Toddler?  Do you think the splash area by the main pool would be best for a 2 year old?  What are the chances of getting a villa in the main building?  Are you better off requesting a villa in Bldg 1 or 4 and walking to the main pool?



We had a 1 year old and 3 year old and the main pool splash area was perfect for them. We stayed in Tower 4, which I think worked out really well. The walk to the pool is short, just make sure you enter through the pool and don't walk around the outside of it to get to the splash area. The decking changes for the path around the main pool, next to the lake, and is blistering hot.

We liked tower 4 also because the parking deck was right there, very short walk to the car in the morning, and being in the parking deck meant no morning dew to contend with and a much cooler car later in the day. The actual pool at Tower 4 is not zero depth so not very useful for little ones.


----------



## DCTooTall

mdcousins said:


> I wish I would have seen this thread before...I just canceled my reservation at BC.
> 
> We moved to POP for free dining (group of 10)...maybe I should switch back.



  honestly... I'd do it.      With 10 people you would need to have quite a few rooms at POP in order to have anywhere near the room you could get at WBC...   and the $$$ you could probably save by staying at BC in a much nicer/roomier location vs. the rack rates you are paying for the multiple rooms at the POP needed to fit everyone,   you could probably pay for your quick service meals at the parks.

plus you could always eat breakfast in the room at WBC to save even more money.




But then again,   I've personally been spoiled by staying at timeshares and don't think I could go back to a POP style hotel.



SalandJeff said:


> A carpet sweeper!
> 
> 
> If I am renting points from an owner, when can I call to make a room request.  I assume not until my name is on the reservation
> 
> Does anyone know how busy it is at WBC in early November?
> 
> Thanks.




Early november isn't too bad.  I was there back in november 2009 and had a great time.

As for making a room request,   You would want to wait until about 1 or 2 weeks before your checkin to call the resort.   Prior to that they don't usually have any of the incoming reservations in their local system.


----------



## peanut1967

Hi
not sure if this has been asked before but if you want housekeeping how much is charged.
thankyou

Angie


----------



## Xavier's Nana

Hi!  I'm new to Bonnet Creek as we have always stayed on property.  Because of my need for a scooter, we have always valet parked.  I know there is free valet parking in Tower 6, but does anyone know if there is valet parking for any of the other towers.  We are renting a two bedroom deluxe and I'm not sure how lucky we would be in getting one in the sixth tower.  It shouldn't be too busy, we're going January 2-8.  The Christmas crowd should already have left.  Also, we will have an 18 month old with us, would Tower 6 be good or should we be requesting something closer to the playground.  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Tracey123

Xavier's Nana said:


> Hi!  I'm new to Bonnet Creek as we have always stayed on property.  Because of my need for a scooter, we have always valet parked.  I know there is free valet parking in Tower 6, but does anyone know if there is valet parking for any of the other towers.  We are renting a two bedroom deluxe and I'm not sure how lucky we would be in getting one in the sixth tower.  It shouldn't be too busy, we're going January 2-8.  The Christmas crowd should already have left.  Also, we will have an 18 month old with us, would Tower 6 be good or should we be requesting something closer to the playground.  Thanks for any suggestions.



I believe that each tower has handicap parking so parking shouldn't be an issue for any of the towers.  

The splash area by the main pool is best for toddlers and the playground is located by tower 2.  So you may want to go with tower 1, 2 or 4 being the closest to the splash area.  There is also a splash area by the tower 2 pool.


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

Excuse me for sounding ignorant, but with the "free" vallet parking for tower #6, is it customary to tip?


----------



## Xavier's Nana

Thanks Tracy 123  I thought that was probably the case but since I've never stayed here before I wasn't sure if it was different from a normal hotel setting.  I had thought Towers 1 or 2 would probably be best.  Thanks for the quick response.  It relieves some of my concerns. 
As far as "free" valet - We have always tipped a couple of dollars.  If they assist with the scooter, we give an additional couple.  They work hard, especially in the heat and need to be shown some appreciation.


----------



## Brian Noble

You should always tip a valet attendant, whether the valet is "free" or not---usually $1-$2 when picking up the car, though I also tip $1-$2 sometimes when dropping off.  Anyone helping you with luggage should also be tipped a couple bucks per bag.  More for a scooter, I'd imagine.


----------



## two*little*birds

peanut1967 said:


> Hi
> not sure if this has been asked before but if you want housekeeping how much is charged.



I have asked this before and never got an answer. Interested to know as we'll be staying for 2 weeks.


----------



## JoeU

two*little*birds said:


> I have asked this before and never got an answer. Interested to know as we'll be staying for 2 weeks.



I don't think its even an option for pay for housekeeping services. When we first stayed at BC, it was our first time ever as timeshare owners. We did the dumb thing and "upgraded" at the facility, and got a mid week cleaning thrown in. I believe they do the mid week thing for VIP Gold and above, but I don't think you can pay for it.......unless you "upgradre".

Joe


----------



## jwisnefske

Just wondering for those of you who have stayed at WBC and did not rent a car, what is the cheapest/easiest way to get from the Orlando airport to WBC. We will be traveling with 8 ppl in January, arriving at different times, and have decided not to rent cars. Does WBC provide a paid shuttle? Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks


----------



## ttfn3

Xavier's Nana said:


> Hi!  I'm new to Bonnet Creek as we have always stayed on property.  Because of my need for a scooter, we have always valet parked.  I know there is free valet parking in Tower 6, but does anyone know if there is valet parking for any of the other towers.  We are renting a two bedroom deluxe and I'm not sure how lucky we would be in getting one in the sixth tower.  It shouldn't be too busy, we're going January 2-8.  The Christmas crowd should already have left.  Also, we will have an 18 month old with us, would Tower 6 be good or should we be requesting something closer to the playground.  Thanks for any suggestions.



We rented a scooter for my DFIL for our stay at WBC in March.  We stayed in Tower 2.  There was plenty of parking near the tower that he could easily scooter to the building.  There's also a drive, if you would prefer someone to drop you off, before they park the vehicle.

The playground is between Tower 1 & 2.  I'm partial to this side of the resort, since I prefer a less crowded, lower rise building.  If you stay in Tower 1, you would right at the playground and near the mini golf, and could easier scooter over the pool the main building pool which is zero entry. There's also a kids pool at the pool area between Tower 1 & 2 (however, not a zero entry pool).  FYI - We found the path around the lake in the interior of the resort very scooter friendly.


----------



## ttfn3

ClanHarrison:

Great pictures!  Did you see any hot air balloons rising from beyond the golf course during your stay?  One of my favorite memories from our March stay, was the sight of about 6-8 hot air balloons one early morning, rising over the golf course in the early morning.  There was a window near the elevator in our building, and I caught that awesome sight one morning when I went to the lobby for a newspaper.  Awesome!


----------



## jenn4kids

Love this thread.  Read it for days.  Planning a trip in Feb '12. Testing the waters of time share rentals.  Love bonnet creek. Should I book now or is it beneficial to wait.  I am a super planner who wants to have a 3 bedroom set but fear I may miss a "Great Deal". Thanks to all.


----------



## DCTooTall

jenn4kids said:


> Love this thread.  Read it for days.  Planning a trip in Feb '12. Testing the waters of time share rentals.  Love bonnet creek. Should I book now or is it beneficial to wait.  I am a super planner who wants to have a 3 bedroom set but fear I may miss a "Great Deal". Thanks to all.



If you want a 3bdrm,    it's smarter to rent sooner rather than later.    Since the resort has a much smaller percentage of 3bdrm units,  the odds of them being all booked is much greater than with a 2bdrm.   As a result,  by the time the 60day mark comes around when you can usually start to find some "great deals" at Bonnett Creek you would likely not find any availability in the 3bdrm you actually want.


----------



## jenn4kids

Thanks, my nerves were getting the better of me anyway.  I like to have my accomodations set early.  Refer back to the super planner thing. Don't think I can be a last minute person.  Great references to book on this thread.  I have quotes from Farrell and Ken P. Great prices and fast service.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

I've got a question for all the previous WBC visitors.  Are there facilities by any of the pools that have showers?  We are heading over to MNSSHP the day we check in and want to be at the park at 4.  Check in is at 4...we will be hanging around swimming that day and will need to get freshened up.  Usually when we stay on-site, there is a shower and change-room in the buildings by each pool.  Might need to completely change our plans if there isn't anything available.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## katallo

ash-n-brensmom said:


> I've got a question for all the previous WBC visitors.  Are there facilities by any of the pools that have showers?  We are heading over to MNSSHP the day we check in and want to be at the park at 4.  Check in is at 4...we will be hanging around swimming that day and will need to get freshened up.  Usually when we stay on-site, there is a shower and change-room in the buildings by each pool.  Might need to completely change our plans if there isn't anything available.  Thanks for your help!



WBC does have shower and changing facilities located near the pool.  We have used them at the main pool on several occasions.


----------



## Ackpack

jwisnefske said:


> Just wondering for those of you who have stayed at WBC and did not rent a car, what is the cheapest/easiest way to get from the Orlando airport to WBC. We will be traveling with 8 ppl in January, arriving at different times, and have decided not to rent cars. Does WBC provide a paid shuttle? Any suggestions would be great.
> 
> Thanks



WBC doesn't provide a shuttle.  We're going in November  and aren't renting a car either.  We booked Martin Faynik http://transportation.orlandotaxiservice.com/Default.aspx for our roundtrip airport transfer.  he was the best and cheapest option for us because he'll be providing car seats so that we don't have to lug ours... there will be 4 adults and 2 one year olds on our trip.  he also gives the option of stopping off (for an additional fee) for groceries.  We're having ours delivered so we didn't opt for that option. Hope this helps!


----------



## lovemyguys

Just when I thought I had an idea of what I wanted.......I read some info that brought me back to square one!  Oh the life of a Disney addict booking a trip! 

What is the difference between a 2 bedroom deluxe and a 2 bedroom pres. suite?????  

TIA!


----------



## Heath_Bar

50 days until we check in!


----------



## Tracey123

Ackpack said:


> WBC doesn't provide a shuttle.  We're going in November  and aren't renting a car either.  We booked Martin Faynik http://transportation.orlandotaxiservice.com/Default.aspx for our roundtrip airport transfer.  he was the best and cheapest option for us because he'll be providing car seats so that we don't have to lug ours... there will be 4 adults and 2 one year olds on our trip.  he also gives the option of stopping off (for an additional fee) for groceries.  We're having ours delivered so we didn't opt for that option. Hope this helps!



Are his prices on his site for roundtrip?


----------



## DCTooTall

lovemyguys said:


> Just when I thought I had an idea of what I wanted.......I read some info that brought me back to square one!  Oh the life of a Disney addict booking a trip!
> 
> What is the difference between a 2 bedroom deluxe and a 2 bedroom pres. suite?????
> 
> TIA!



Besides the cost,    The primary differences are the Presidential has upgraded furnishings and the couch is not a pull out.

More detailed,   you are looking at things like stainless appliances,  granite countertops, etc.


----------



## Ackpack

Tracey123 said:


> Are his prices on his site for roundtrip?



he quoted us at $124 roundtrip for us.  I e-mailed him with my information to get the quote before booking.


----------



## thereallolo

Just subbed to this thread.  I spent a lot of time reading the old thread and this one.  We are going to WBC for a week in October.  We got a 3BR Deluxe.  There are 11 of us going (Grandma, Grandpa, 5 adult children/in laws and 4 kids under the age of 9).  We also got a campsite at Fort Wilderness.  

There is so much great information on this thread and the last.  I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has contributed!!  It is much appreciated by this Dis newbie!


----------



## ClanHarrison

ttfn3 said:


> ClanHarrison:
> 
> Great pictures!  Did you see any hot air balloons rising from beyond the golf course during your stay?  One of my favorite memories from our March stay, was the sight of about 6-8 hot air balloons one early morning, rising over the golf course in the early morning.  There was a window near the elevator in our building, and I caught that awesome sight one morning when I went to the lobby for a newspaper.  Awesome!



No, ttfn, I can't say that I recall seeing that, and I spent most early mornings on that balcony with my coffee & newspaper (my MOST favorite thing to do on vacation ).  Maybe I was reading or my eyes were still foggy  .  Sounds like a lovely sight to see.  I'll keep my eyes open for it next time.  Thanks!


----------



## Tracey123

Ackpack said:


> he quoted us at $124 roundtrip for us.  I e-mailed him with my information to get the quote before booking.



You might want to look into renting a car, we had a minivan for a week for $153 total.  You can definitely get a car for less than $124 for the week.  I found it very handy to have a car at WBC.  Especially if you want to go off of the property to eat or to Downtown Disney.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Tracey123 said:


> You might want to look into renting a car, we had a minivan for a week for $153 total.  You can definitely get a car for less than $124 for the week.  I found it very handy to have a car at WBC.  Especially if you want to go off of the property to eat or to Downtown Disney.



Can you please let us know where you are finding rental cars for that cheap?  Thanks.


----------



## Ackpack

Tracey123 said:


> You might want to look into renting a car, we had a minivan for a week for $153 total.  You can definitely get a car for less than $124 for the week.  I found it very handy to have a car at WBC.  Especially if you want to go off of the property to eat or to Downtown Disney.



I'm not sure where you found that price for a minivan but $300 is the cheapest that I've found and that isn't worth it for us.


----------



## Neil Patrick Harris

Priceline. I don't know what the advantage is to renting a car any other way than through Priceline. They're all right there in the airport, so it doesn't matter which one you get.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

katallo said:


> WBC does have shower and changing facilities located near the pool.  We have used them at the main pool on several occasions.



Thanks so much for the quick response!!  Can't wait for our first visit so we can help people too!!


----------



## Tracey123

Ackpack said:


> I'm not sure where you found that price for a minivan but $300 is the cheapest that I've found and that isn't worth it for us.



We rented through enterprise.  Keep checking the rates.  Also try adding 1 extra hour to your rental (ie if you are renting sat-sat. pu in p/u 9:00am drop off 10:00 am.)

Also try travelocity.


----------



## Cakegirl

Just wanted to say that Wyndham Bonnet Creek has a new biggest fan!  

Never thought I'd consider staying off-site but wow, having so much more space and being able to not spend that much more $ for it is awesome.  Thanks to everyone for contributing to this thread -- have really enjoyed reading it & seeing everyone's pictures.  Cannot wait to experience it myself, hopefully in May 2012.


----------



## two*little*birds

For car rentals, we always use a guy on eBay that finds us the best rate. His services cost about $14 (from what I remember) but he does all the work for you - i.e. booking, using discount codes, finding the best rate, etc.

This year for our 2 week rental, we are paying $365 (all in) for a full-size car. He also checks to see if the rates go down.


----------



## Ackpack

two*little*birds said:


> For car rentals, we always use a guy on eBay that finds us the best rate. His services cost about $14 (from what I remember) but he does all the work for you - i.e. booking, using discount codes, finding the best rate, etc.
> 
> This year for our 2 week rental, we are paying $365 (all in) for a full-size car. He also checks to see if the rates go down.



Oh wow! what a great service! What's his name/contact?


----------



## two*little*birds

Ackpack said:


> Oh wow! what a great service! What's his name/contact?



His eBay ID is carrentalking and his name is Bob.


----------



## Ackpack

two*little*birds said:


> His eBay ID is carrentalking and his name is Bob.



Thanks so much!


----------



## DebT1964

Leaving in 2 weeks for our Florida trip and our first time at WBC!  So excited for our trip.  Just wondering if anyone can tell me what kind of coffee filters are at WBC (we're in a 2 bedroom deluxe) - I want to bring some stuff from home (driving from Rochester, NY) just not sure which kind to get.  

Thanks!


----------



## littlele

DebT1964 said:


> Leaving in 2 weeks for our Florida trip and our first time at WBC!  So excited for our trip.  Just wondering if anyone can tell me what kind of coffee filters are at WBC (we're in a 2 bedroom deluxe) - I want to bring some stuff from home (driving from Rochester, NY) just not sure which kind to get.
> 
> Thanks!



Actually, the room we stayed in had the same coffee maker I have at home, which has a gold filter in it, so you don't need any filters.  There were some provided, but we didn't use them.


----------



## RWF

Just subscribing.  Thanks for all of the great info!


----------



## Princesca

Okay... I need some help thinkin' this through 

My family and I are planning to visit WDW November 2012. The way I see it, we have two options:

1) A Disney Value hotel if there's free dining offered again
2) BC if there isn't free dining offered again
3) Or actually, maybe even BC IF there's free dining, because I don't know that we will eat enough to make it a value... we want to do one character meal for my niece, and my DH and I don't drink soda, we'd just want tap water at meals anyway, and don't really eat a ton of sweets, certainly no more than once per day.

For any of you who've been in the same decision boat, what did you choose and what did it come down to for you in the end?


----------



## DCTooTall

Princesca said:


> Okay... I need some help thinkin' this through
> 
> My family and I are planning to visit WDW November 2012. The way I see it, we have two options:
> 
> 1) A Disney Value hotel if there's free dining offered again
> 2) BC if there isn't free dining offered again
> 3) Or actually, maybe even BC IF there's free dining, because I don't know that we will eat enough to make it a value... we want to do one character meal for my niece, and my DH and I don't drink soda, we'd just want tap water at meals anyway, and don't really eat a ton of sweets, certainly no more than once per day.
> 
> For any of you who've been in the same decision boat, what did you choose and what did it come down to for you in the end?



Well,  From my understanding,   If you do Free Dining in a Value,  you only get the quick service plan,  so Character meals (and Table service) aren't included.

PLUS....    Free Dining requires paying full rack rate for the room,   which makes the actual value of FD questionable to begin iwith.  


But beyond that,  Seriously,  don't underestimate the value of the extra space you'd have in WBC vs. a Disney Value hotel.    If nothing more,  you and your wife might enjoy having a seperate room from the kids so you can have a bit of privacy.  (hell....  potentially just having the extra space to get ready in the morning w/o worrying about tripping over the kids could be worth it.)

Then you can start looking at other "perks",  such as the full kitchen.  Even if you just make yourself some coffee in the morning,  or do cereal for breakfast before hitting the parks,   You'll be amazed at how much you can actually save by eating in your room before hitting the parks.  (it's cheaper to eat in the room,  and by having a decent breakfast,  you'll be more likely to snack less in the park,  or be able to "last" until after the major meal periods before you stop in someplace for lunch.)


----------



## Princesca

Yeah, that was why I was thinking the Disney dining might not be that great a value for us, because of the character breakfast, for starters. There will be six of us, too... five adults and a preschooler. We are going to be cramped in Value rooms, even if we get two rooms with a connecting door.

That's why I liked the idea of BC. However, I also know that I am prone to being very frugal, and I won't really "live it up" food wise and try things I want to try without a meal plan. Maybe I can make up some vouchers for myself. LOL.


----------



## Neil Patrick Harris

Staying in a value with six people sounds like a nightmare to me. But to be fair, staying in a value period sounds like a nightmare after staying at Bonnet Creek. 

Actually staying at any Disney hotel sounds like a nightmare when taking price into account.


----------



## Princesca

Yes, I about had an aneurysm when I saw the prices on a family-sized suite outside the Value hotels. Yeeee-ikes.

We were going to do two rooms, and let the fifth adult switch in between them if they wanted, but we'd just have so much more room at BC... and better pools.


----------



## dizneechic

Princesca said:


> That's why I liked the idea of BC. However, *I also know that I am prone to being very frugal, and I won't really "live it up" food wise and try things I want to try without a meal plan. *Maybe I can make up some vouchers for myself. LOL.



A lot of people like a dining plan because they have prepaid for their meals, not necessarily because you save any money on it.  Free dining adds more to the equation but as NPH mentioned, you pay rack rate on the rooms so it may not work out to any savings depending on your eating habits.

One way of pre paying if you are off site is to start buying Disney gift cards now.  Usually grocery stores have them (in $25 and $50 increments) and if you just add one to your list each week when you shop you'll quickly have your dining taken care of long before you go.  This way you don't have as much guilt if you do splurge because its already paid for, and what ever you don't use on meals you can use elsewhere on Disney property.    Your not forced into meals or snacks/desserts you may or may not want.


----------



## DCTooTall

Princesca said:


> Yes, I about had an aneurysm when I saw the prices on a family-sized suite outside the Value hotels. Yeeee-ikes.
> 
> We were going to do two rooms, and let the fifth adult switch in between them if they wanted, but we'd just have so much more room at BC... and better pools.



And don't forget another option....

depending upon how many days you plan on spending in the parks,  as well as if you have any other trips planned,   it could be worth it for you to get at least 1 Annual pass.  That will allow free parking in the parks ($14/day currently),  plus various other discounts around the property.   You'd also be able to then purchase a Tables in Wonderland card which could save you 20% off your TS meals...including Appetizers and adult beverages.   Beyond the additional freedom in what you order over the dining plan,   you could potentially save yourself a lot of money that way if you enjoy TS meals and/or adult beverages.   (you just need 1 card for up to a party of 10)


----------



## dizneechic

DCTooTall said:


> And don't forget another option....
> 
> depending upon how many days you plan on spending in the parks,  as well as if you have any other trips planned,   it could be worth it for you to get at least 1 Annual pass.  That will allow free parking in the parks ($14/day currently),  plus various other discounts around the property.   You'd also be able to then purchase a Tables in Wonderland card which could save you 20% off your TS meals...including Appetizers and adult beverages.   Beyond the additional freedom in what you order over the dining plan,   you could potentially save yourself a lot of money that way if you enjoy TS meals and/or adult beverages.   (you just need 1 card for up to a party of 10)



We did this last year (well bought everyone AP's  ) but had done the cost analysis.  For a single person to make out on an AP *and *paying for parking you had to go to the parks for 14 days.  With a 7 day park hopper + 7 days parking vs the AP, your 7 days are $99 cheaper than the AP route, but IF you have a 2nd trip planned within a calendar year of your 1st the AP is absolutely the route to go.  As far as the TiW card, that costs $75 if you are an AP holder, to make that up you need to spend $375 in dining at TS (or drinks) to break even.  We are a family of 5 so that was easily done by 2 character meals so again was a win/win. 

The trip we started the year with was 10 days off site, 7 character meals... it was a no brainer.  The remaining trips for the year we probably wouldn't have taken if we didn't want to get the most out of our APs  but we used the AP discount, stayed CL Poly and did 1 character meal each.  The food staying CL was more than enough to work for us along with 1 QS meal daily so TiW outside of our 1st trip wouldn't have been a must have.

FYI if you do the AP you also get merchandise discounts so if your big souvie shoppers it may be worth considering.


----------



## TnTWalter

Princesca said:


> Okay... I need some help thinkin' this through
> 
> For any of you who've been in the same decision boat, what did you choose and what did it come down to for you in the end?



Moderate and Above, Free Dining is great IF you want a TS every day and then you use it to your advantage. 

If you only want 1 or 2 TS for the week it is cheaper to stay offsite; DDP is great if you have kids who want lots of character interaction and you are going during a peak time [save time not waiting in lines]. Run the numbers to see....price it out with a room + ticket package [assume free dining] and then price out using allearsnet . com menu pricing at the restaurants you think you will hit. There are great restaurants you might enjoy since you're not trapped eating only Disney restaurants.

Some people think if they stay offsite it's more work cooking, etc. But really we usually only did breakfasts and snacks. I think we grilled one night and  slow cooked another night the last time we were there. You can even get 'carryout' to save some money and time. Bring your fave food home to enjoy. You can do most meals to save major $$$ but you don't HAVE TO.

Oops...forgot...if it's a first trip...I'd lean towards staying ONSITE. There's something about the Disney immersion....
For our first trip, we did connecting rooms at POP when my kids were 4,6,8 and it was awesome. My parents stayed next door. We paid for the dining plan and were completely immersed in Disney. Loved it! Of course now I'm having a hard time ever going back onsite because 2/3 of my kids are disney adults and BC is AWESOME!

Trish


----------



## CM1988

So, I'm booked at Pop Century with free dining for ten nights in September and we started toying with the idea of getting another room so the kids can have their own beds and we can share another bathroom. Pop seems to be at capacity while we are there, so that is not going to work. I started checking on upgrading to a resort with bigger rooms, but all I see available are the cabins at an additional cost of over $2500. However, I now see listings on ebay for Wyndham Bonnet Creek 2 bedroom units for less than $100/night and am considering getting at 6 nights there just to get some extra space. I would just keep our reservation at Pop for the free dining.


----------



## Colleen27

Princesca said:


> Okay... I need some help thinkin' this through
> 
> My family and I are planning to visit WDW November 2012. The way I see it, we have two options:
> 
> 1) A Disney Value hotel if there's free dining offered again
> 2) BC if there isn't free dining offered again
> 3) Or actually, maybe even BC IF there's free dining, because I don't know that we will eat enough to make it a value... we want to do one character meal for my niece, and my DH and I don't drink soda, we'd just want tap water at meals anyway, and don't really eat a ton of sweets, certainly no more than once per day.
> 
> For any of you who've been in the same decision boat, what did you choose and what did it come down to for you in the end?



For us it basically came down to a couple of things - not having to think about a dining budget and not wanting to lose out on EMH. 

We waffled between Bonnet Creek and onsite until free dining came out then ended up booking an All Star Music family suite. We're 5 adults and 1 child (by Disney standards - two of the "adults" are my 13 & 10yos), and when I did the math the options were all pretty close in price. The most expensive option we were looking at - a Ft Wilderness cabin with golf cart rental and DxDDP - came to about $300 more than Bonnet Creek. The cheapest option - two rooms at Pop with a fridge rental and the DxDDP - came to about $300 less. 

The Bonnet Creek plan gave us more space but meant renting a car and driving (no parking fees in my math because I'm getting an AP for this trip), included fewer on-site meals and far fewer snacks, and didn't give us the late nights we love in the parks. Staying on site means we don't have to drive, the DxDDP gives the trip a very all-inclusive feel, and we're planning on taking advantage of 3 evening EMH nights to better suit our night-owl habits. But we are settling for much less space - basically a 1 bedroom unit rather than a 2 bedroom - with fewer amenities at our resort. We don't spend much time at our resort when we're doing the parks so that's not a big factor for us, but might matter more to someone else. 

And now, to make this all useless to you... All my math is based on this year's dining plan pricing. The price of upgrading to the basic or deluxe plans will be significantly higher next year so you'll need to take that into account if you want a plan that covers your TS meals. 

I would really like to try Bonnet Creek at some point, but by this year's math free dining was the better deal for my family. Given Disney's statements about scaling back discounts and the annual price hikes for the dining plan I'm sure the right timing for Bonnet Creek will come along soon enough.


----------



## matt&suzanne

How much and what kind of coffee is available in the 2 bedroom suites?

At this point, I'm thinking of just bringing whole beans, a small grinder, and a French press to satisfy my coffee fix.


----------



## dadschum

I asked about taxi fares a few pages back and it seems like going from WBC to anywhere in Disney is about $15-20 or so.

I just used the taxi fare estimator on the Mears website (recommended by Mousesavers).

I used the WBC address of 9560 Via Encinas Lake Buena Vista FL and put in destinations of Epcot, Blizzard Beach and MK.  They all came back in the $45-$55 range.

Huh?  MK was $56.  Seems ridiculous to me.  Thoughts please?


----------



## molly1

This site is amazing - so much info we can really use - Thank You!
Due to all the great reviews on this site I am booking in Bonnet Creek - I have contacted a couple rental groups- Ken (from this site) - and another one called Vacation Strategy - they had great rates.  Anybody ever used them to book?  Just want to be sure to deal with a trusted Bonnet Creek group since I have never been there before - planning our trip in November - hope the Christmas lights will be up by then.
Thanks!


----------



## dizneechic

I got quotes from the 2 you contacted and from Paul at Utopia World, and we ended up booking through Paul.  I emailed with dates since ours were a little further out than he was showing and he got back to me quickly with the info we needed and a fantastic rate.

http://www.utopiaworldvacations.com/home.php
He also sells on Ebay w/ 100% feedback:
http://myworld.ebay.ca/utopia_world

A few others on these boards have rented from his as well and had great experiences so between them and his ebay feedback I felt pretty good booking.


----------



## mousegear

molly1 said:


> This site is amazing - so much info we can really use - Thank You!
> Due to all the great reviews on this site I am booking in Bonnet Creek - I have contacted a couple rental groups- Ken (from this site) - and another one called Vacation Strategy - they had great rates.  Anybody ever used them to book?  Just want to be sure to deal with a trusted Bonnet Creek group since I have never been there before - planning our trip in November - hope the Christmas lights will be up by then.
> Thanks!



I also contacted Vacation Strategy.  They have best rate.  I also posted and a few people rented from them.  However, they are not veteran Disers..... so worried.  I also did some research on vrbo.com and they also have listing there as well.  They have so far four positive feed back.  I think I'm 80% sure that I'm going to book with them for next Aug 2012 trip.  I would like to know your experience and who you book with.... esp. Vacation Strategy.


----------



## LauraLap

I booked with Vacation Strategy for my stay next Saturday.  Everything so far seems good, I got my confirmation from Wyndham.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

I booked with Government Employee Travel Opportunities (Getravelop) .... so far so good trip isn't until Jan 2012.


----------



## molly1

LauraLap said:


> I booked with Vacation Strategy for my stay next Saturday.  Everything so far seems good, I got my confirmation from Wyndham.  Fingers crossed!



Well Vacation Strategy did seem to have great rates - and they do have a very nice professional web page.  Not sure since I have never been to bonnet creek resort - there are many people that offer rentals --I want to make sure I am dealing with a reliable firm.  Thanks for the info -
good luck with your trip - let us all know how it goes.


----------



## Deb123

We r here at BonnetCreek now. We stayed here previosly for 8 days in April during Easter wk in a 2 bedroom condo in tower 4. This time we are in a 1 bedroom deluxe in the main building right above the lobby where u check in. This location this time is in my opinion the best here on property. First of all, u can park right out front and there is always plenty of parking available. The first 3 days we were here, it rained ALOT! Because of this location in this building, it was perfect. All our family had to do was get on the elevator and we were right by the activity center with the pool tables, video games, store, etc. No getting wet for us at all. It was perfect. However, there is a couple of things here that bother me. Not enough to prevent me from coming again, but something I thought people should know. One is that there are no designated smoking areas like at the Disney Resorts. People everywhere are walking around smoking constantly. So pretty much whenever you are outside here at the pools, minature golf, etc. Be prepared to be around smoke and to smell it. For some this may be no issue, but for us, it does cause a problem because our son has severe allergies to smoke. Another thing is that there is alot of party crowds here. Alot of drinking going on. Watch your kids if they go off on their own. I do plan on staying here again because the ammenities here are great, and for the price, it can't be beat. Just giving a heads up, so families can be prepared. We avoided the smoke and the party crowds by going to the pools and golf early in the mornings. That's the best time to avoid the crowds. At night time around dark is when it got bad. And party crowds overtook the activity center. I have seen no security at night so far walking around in the 6 nights I have been here so far. I would think and hope that they will be taking care of this soon.


----------



## saysay

littlele said:


> Actually, the room we stayed in had the same coffee maker I have at home, which has a gold filter in it, so you don't need any filters.  There were some provided, but we didn't use them.



Same with us, the basket is that wire mesh so the 3 times we have gone - stayed in different units, never used a paper filter.


----------



## saysay

Princesca said:


> Okay... I need some help thinkin' this through
> 
> My family and I are planning to visit WDW November 2012. The way I see it, we have two options:
> 
> 1) A Disney Value hotel if there's free dining offered again
> 2) BC if there isn't free dining offered again
> 3) Or actually, maybe even BC IF there's free dining, because I don't know that we will eat enough to make it a value... we want to do one character meal for my niece, and my DH and I don't drink soda, we'd just want tap water at meals anyway, and don't really eat a ton of sweets, certainly no more than once per day.
> 
> For any of you who've been in the same decision boat, what did you choose and what did it come down to for you in the end?



Our first trip last year with 3 adults and 1 child we went with Bonnet Creek for the extra space and bathroom.  We are not big eaters so decided free dining even quick service wasn't what we wanted to pay full rack rates.  

Our DD was 3 and we didn't feel like we missed a thing being out of the disney immersion....actually it was nice to be able to relax and spread out when at BC and enjoy all the amenities.  We drove so we did have a car and didn't need to worry about airport transfer.  We ate breakfast in the condo and I would pack up snacks and peanut butter sandwhiches for if we didn't feel like waiting at CS or paying the park prices.

We went back this spring and flew and still chose BC.....again with mother in law loved having the extra bathroom.  

Had another trip this summer with my cousin and her DD and my DD....we chose on having the space.  She was SO glad we did and loved the property, it was her first time  there - she had stayed at CB.

I think its personal preference but for us to be as frugal as we can...we go with BC and still have and AMAZING trip.  Even with a character meal thrown in, we save a ton.

the idea about buying a disney gift card here and there is a great one!


----------



## razorbackfan22

We spent five nights at WBC last week and had a marvelous time.  We arrived on Friday, 8/5, around 11:30am.  We went ahead and did the pre-check in as there was no waiting.  Having booked through Ken and Denise Price, our fireworks view request was noted and I very nicely asked about the view and the front desk clerk stated that 3BR fireworks views were the rarest at the resort .  Who knew?  

Anyway, we got the parking pass and I politely declined to give anything other than my name and address.  No phone calls, but we did have two letters when we got home stating we were approved for a timeshare loan for WBC.  Parking pass clerk did say we were assigned a 7th floor room in bldg. 5 with a fireworks view .

We then went to lunch at Sweet Tomatoes (great!); Car Care Center for second car (outstanding service); Gaylord Palms for some quick work stuff and then hit the Publix just south of the Gaylord (much nicer than the one on Vineland!!).  It was about 3:15 when we headed back to WBC to store our cold items.  The bellman suggested we check on the room to see if it was ready before storing our items.  The two lone clerks had ballooned to 10 and there was a front desk manager directing traffic which made for a very short wait.  The room wasn't ready and I again very politely stated my wish for a fireworks view.  We stored our items and went to the Outlet stores (madhouse, but good shopping).  

Around 4:15pm, we got the call that the room was ready and we headed back to WBC.  I ran in and got the keys and the process was extremely smooth with the front desk manager visiting briefly with me.  I asked as they gave me the keys if there was any way it was fireworks view and the manager looked at the room number, gave me a little grin and said, "Yes!"

We proceeded to building four to the thirteenth floor and walked and walked and walked to the very end of the west side (Room 1363) and here is what greeted me as I opened the door:








Absolutely the finest view to be had at the resort!  We could see all four parks, the whole resort from the bedrooms, and the fireworks from Epcot and the Magic Kingdom.  I even saw our building from the lift on Expedition: Everest.  I know it was pure dumb luck that we got the room, but it meant the world to me as I was there on business and only spent two days in the parks.

Everyone at the resort was top notch with the only small hiccup being that the hallway wasn't vacuumed for a couple of days and two doors we passed had little piles of dirt in front of them.  It looked like the guests dumped their carpet sweepers out in the hall.

The pool towel thing was no big deal and we used the pirate pool at Bldg. 6, lazy river at Bldg. 5, and slide pool at Bldg. 3.  It was drizzling when we were at the slide pool and we spent a little time in pool bar.  Very nice with free ice water.  It did set up one of my favorite shots of the whole trip:




So a duck walks into a bar...

This was our second stay and was even better than our first.  Ken and Denise Price (www.vacationupgrades.com) were outstanding as usual and I will keep recommending them.  The three bedroom had an excellent layout and our unit had the updated linens and flat screen televisions.  WBC's location can't be beat and we were able to get wherever we needed in minutes.  My parents used the shuttle once for Epcot and were pleased.

As our trip ended, we were gifted with this sunset:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Any questions, just ask .


----------



## two*little*birds

razorbackfan22 said:


> We proceeded to building four to the thirteenth floor and walked and walked and walked to the very end of the west side (Room 1363) and here is what greeted me as I opened the door:



We have a three bedroom booked for October and want to request a fireworks view too. I hope we can get some of the same magic you did, what an awesome view!


----------



## disneycrazy01

Hi everyone.  I haven't posted on this site for a few years since I haven't been to Florida in about 4 years.

I just returned from a week long trip to Florida and we stayed at Star Island - a Wyndham timeshare resort.  A friend has a timeshare.  They are pushy about people going to the timeshare presentations.  I decided to go to get discounted park tickets, but decided not to go for the timeshare, but they did convince me to sign up for the Wyndham Discovery and they locked in the timeshare price for a year.  

The salesperson came up with a story which turned out not to be true, but I didn't realize it until I got home and really looked at the book they gave me.  The person told me that I could call within 30 days and upgrade to get a bigger discovery package with more points, but when I called to ask about it when I came home, I was told I only had 10 days to upgrade.  Now the total cost for 154,000 points is approximately $1500.00.  The sales rep was very nice, but pushy.  We told him the only time that we could take a vacation would be during the summer and that we wanted to vacation for at least 2 weeks.  He told us for the points we had we could get 2 weeks -- what a lie.

Star Island was very nice, but we want to vacation at Bonnet Creek.  One week at Bonnet Creek in the month of July is about 166,000 points.  

The cost in points for a 1-week stay in a 1-bedroom B suite in July of 2012 is 128,000 points.  The summer is the only time I can vacation.  When I read the book they gave me cover to cover, I discovered one place that stated that if I waited to book at the 60 day mark, I could purchase the same amount of points that I received when I signed up for the Wyndham Discovery which is good for one year.  I can purchase the points at $10 per 1,000 points.  Is it worth purchasing the points from Wyndham or should I try to get it on E-Bay?

Will I be able to get a 1-bedroom suite at Bonnet Creek waiting to book in May of 2012 for a vacation at Bonnet Creek in July of 2012?  I want to book a week at Bonnet Creek & a week at Star Island.  

Any suggestions will be helpful.  Thank you.


----------



## DCTooTall

disneycrazy01 said:


> Hi everyone.  I haven't posted on this site for a few years since I haven't been to Florida in about 4 years.
> 
> I just returned from a week long trip to Florida and we stayed at Star Island - a Wyndham timeshare resort.  A friend has a timeshare.  They are pushy about people going to the timeshare presentations.  I decided to go to get discounted park tickets, but decided not to go for the timeshare, but they did convince me to sign up for the Wyndham Discovery and they locked in the timeshare price for a year.
> 
> The salesperson came up with a story which turned out not to be true, but I didn't realize it until I got home and really looked at the book they gave me.  The person told me that I could call within 30 days and upgrade to get a bigger discovery package with more points, but when I called to ask about it when I came home, I was told I only had 10 days to upgrade.  Now the total cost for 154,000 points is approximately $1500.00.  The sales rep was very nice, but pushy.  We told him the only time that we could take a vacation would be during the summer and that we wanted to vacation for at least 2 weeks.  He told us for the points we had we could get 2 weeks -- what a lie.
> 
> Star Island was very nice, but we want to vacation at Bonnet Creek.  One week at Bonnet Creek in the month of July is about 166,000 points.
> 
> The cost in points for a 1-week stay in a 1-bedroom B suite in July of 2012 is 128,000 points.  The summer is the only time I can vacation.  When I read the book they gave me cover to cover, I discovered one place that stated that if I waited to book at the 60 day mark, I could purchase the same amount of points that I received when I signed up for the Wyndham Discovery which is good for one year.  I can purchase the points at $10 per 1,000 points.  Is it worth purchasing the points from Wyndham or should I try to get it on E-Bay?
> 
> Will I be able to get a 1-bedroom suite at Bonnet Creek waiting to book in May of 2012 for a vacation at Bonnet Creek in July of 2012?  I want to book a week at Bonnet Creek & a week at Star Island.
> 
> Any suggestions will be helpful.  Thank you.



 to the Dis!

First off...   The Wyndham Bonnett Creek resort has primarily 2bdrm Deluxe units in it.  There is a much smaller percentage of the 1bdrm, 3bdrm, and Presidential units.   As a result,   they are much more likely to be booked long in advance.  I can't speak from experience,   but it would be a safe bet to say that due to the time of year,   as well as the number of larger commercial renters,  that 1bdrm availability in July could easily be booked up by the time you would be able to find any discounts available.  The reason for this is the larger commercial renters are more likely to reserve the 1bdrm units in the expectation of being able to utilize their VIP upgrade privileges. 

Secondly... Most people will tell you to never buy from the developer.  The reason for this is the cost is MUCH more than you would pay via resale (and in turn,   much less then you could ever hope to resell what you bought).  They will talk about the VIP benefits and other perks you can get from buying directly from Wyndham,   but those perks are not worth the premium you would pay for the points thru them vs resale.

That being said....  resale is the way to go if you want to buy into the system.  You can get quite a lot of points for very little up front money.  (Many contracts will go for $1-$100 + closing costs).   The primary reason you can find resale contracts so cheap?   People trying desperately to get out from under the annual Maintenance fees they must pay.    


 the Wyndham Bonnett Creek is a great resort,   and the Wyndham system itself has a lot of great resorts within it.   Since you already bought a Discovery Package,   you should have the ability to view their website and it's owner's learning center.   It may not hurt to do a little research to determine if ownership in the system is what you'd like.   You could also see if there might be resorts closer to you that maybe you'd enjoy other quick trips too.

I would HIGHLY recommend checking out the website and the available information on the system there.  I would also recommend checking out some of the resources available at the Timeshare Users Group site.  http://tug2.net/

If you only plan to utilize your vacation time at the Florida resorts,   Another very doable option would be to look at just renting from some of the larger commercial renters you see mentioned on the boards here.   Often their prices are very close, if not cheaper,   then what you'd end up paying in maintenance fees through your ownership.  You also would not have to worry about being stuck with those annual fees when/if you ended up deciding the ownership didn't fit your needs anymore.



If you have any other questions,   feel free to ask either here or via PM  (although you will need 10 posts in order to pm someone).


----------



## missander

Hi We will be at Wyndham Bonnet Creek mid- October and wouldl like some advice. We are Australian and are nervous about driving in the US so we will not have a car. Is there anywhere at or near the resort to buy basics- milk, bread and butter for breakfast- we will be arriving from Universal Studios by taxi.
 Also we will be leaving for a late evening flight on the Thursday. We would like to spend the morning in the park. Would it be best to get a taxi from Epcott , get it to call at Wyndham to pick up our bags and then head to the airport or get the bus transfer back to Wyndham and then get a taxi to the airport. I guess what I need to know is if anyone has noticed the taxi availability. 
Thanks a lot- Jennie


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Deb123 said:


> ?..Another thing is that there is alot of party crowds here. Alot of drinking going on. Watch your kids if they go off on their own...
> 
> ...At night time around dark is when it got bad. And party crowds overtook the activity center. I have seen no security at night so far walking around in the 6 nights I have been here so far. I would think and hope that they will be taking care of this soon.



I'm curious what was going on that you felt the need to protect the children from it, and that required a security presence? I read pretty much the entire first thread, and every post in this one, and don't recall any prior mention of a need for additional security.  

And how can you watch your kids if they go off on their own?


----------



## carlbarry

DCTooTall said:


> to the Dis!
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly... Most people will tell you to never buy from the developer.  The reason for this is the cost is MUCH more than you would pay via resale (and in turn,   much less then you could ever hope to resell what you bought).  They will talk about the VIP benefits and other perks you can get from buying directly from Wyndham,   but those perks are not worth the premium you would pay for the points thru them vs resale.
> 
> That being said....  resale is the way to go if you want to buy into the system.  You can get quite a lot of points for very little up front money.  (Many contracts will go for $1-$100 + closing costs).   The primary reason you can find resale contracts so cheap?   People trying desperately to get out from under the annual Maintenance fees they must pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any other questions,   feel free to ask either here or via PM  (although you will need 10 posts in order to pm someone).



A BIG thumbs up.  I would like to second the ebay suggestion very strongly.  There are many auctions there for both Star Island and Bonnet Creek, all for pennies on the dollar. And it is also common for the seller to be a charity, which will even pay the closing costs!  Thus, you can actually pick up a contract for $1 total cost.  Almost makes me feel like the $100 I paid back in 2007 was a rip-off LOL


----------



## disneycrazy01

Thank you for the answers to my other question about booking a 1-bedroom at Bonnet Creek in the month of July 2012.

Should I cancel my Wyndham Discover that I signed up for on 8/1/11?  My monthly payments haven't started yet.  I know I will lose the $200 down payment I paid already.  

We want to take a trip to Florida next year during July or early August and really wanted to try Bonnet Creek, but since that doesn't sound like that will happen will I be able to get a week at Star Island with the 154,000 points that I will be purchasing through the Wyndham Discover or will I find out that Star Island isn't available either dirung July or August?  Has anyone been able to book a week during the summer months at a Wyndham resort during July in Florida?

I have a feeling I've been scammed by Wyndham and I rather take my losses now.

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## carlbarry

disneycrazy01 said:


> Thank you for the answers to my other question about booking a 1-bedroom at Bonnet Creek in the month of July 2012.
> 
> Should I cancel my Wyndham Discover that I signed up for on 8/1/11?  My monthly payments haven't started yet.  I know I will lose the $200 down payment I paid already.
> 
> We want to take a trip to Florida next year during July or early August and really wanted to try Bonnet Creek, but since that doesn't sound like that will happen will I be able to get a week at Star Island with the 154,000 points that I will be purchasing through the Wyndham Discover or will I find out that Star Island isn't available either dirung July or August?  Has anyone been able to book a week during the summer months at a Wyndham resort during July in Florida?
> 
> I have a feeling I've been scammed by Wyndham and I rather take my losses now.
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can give.


My home resort is Star Island.  
I am now looking at the Wyndham web site for availability.  They are offering Star Island AND Bonnet Creek for Aug. 12-18 at 20% off, and Aug. 19-25 at 35% off!

As to availability:  Bonnet Creek is showing excellent availability through the end of August (except Labor Day weekend, of course, which is "limited").  Star Island is the same, except it also has excellent availability for Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Just got back. Booked thru Ken Price and everything was as promised. Epcot view...felt like we were at Disney to see that from kitchen and master bedroom. Will definitely stay again. Checked low income on the sheet at parking permit desk and did not hear a word from the sales staff


----------



## The_Alice

missander said:


> Hi We will be at Wyndham Bonnet Creek mid- October and wouldl like some advice. We are Australian and are nervous about driving in the US so we will not have a car. Is there anywhere at or near the resort to buy basics- milk, bread and butter for breakfast- we will be arriving from Universal Studios by taxi.
> Also we will be leaving for a late evening flight on the Thursday. We would like to spend the morning in the park. Would it be best to get a taxi from Epcott , get it to call at Wyndham to pick up our bags and then head to the airport or get the bus transfer back to Wyndham and then get a taxi to the airport. I guess what I need to know is if anyone has noticed the taxi availability.
> Thanks a lot- Jennie



Hi Jennie,
If you won't have access to a car I would recommend using one of the grocery delivery sites (We are going to be using Garden Grocer, but I know there are a few others).  We will have access to a vehicle during our stay and we are doing this simply to save time and energy.  You can place your order months in advance and arrange for it to arrive when you do.  I have heard from many folks that GardenGrocer.com is a very well run business but this is our first time using them so fingers crossed.  

As for the taxi situation, I wonder if Wyndham has an airport shuttle?  Does anyone here know about that?  Most of the offsite resorts or DTD resorts have a shuttle that will pick you up and drop you off at the airport, but I don't know about Bonnet Creek.


----------



## mikat

Hi all, looking for a bit of WBC advice here.  We're definitely planning on renting for the first time at WBC this time next year (Aug 14-25, 2012).  How far in advance is it appropriate to contact Ken / Ferrells / etc?  Should I be trying to lock in rooms 3 months, 6 months, 8 months out?  We want to get a 1BR in High season, but hoping to rebook at 60 days out a lower cost for a 2BR.  I wasn't sure how far in advance we need to be renting.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

I got a quote for a one bedroom about 3 weeks out in Aug. Meaning we were already booked for early Aug. when my niece decided she might want to go. One bedroom was still available for our dates when i checked in mid July.


----------



## dizneechic

mikat said:


> Hi all, looking for a bit of WBC advice here.  We're definitely planning on renting for the first time at WBC this time next year (Aug 14-25, 2012).  How far in advance is it appropriate to contact Ken / Ferrells / etc?  Should I be trying to lock in rooms 3 months, 6 months, 8 months out?  We want to get a 1BR in High season, but hoping to rebook at 60 days out a lower cost for a 2BR.  I wasn't sure how far in advance we need to be renting.  Thanks for your help!



Most places you will book one rate and they will have to rebook at the 60 day mark if there is availability for the best possible rate.  The way around that is to book with a VIP owner who has WBC as their home resort.  This is one of the main reasons we chose to book with Paul @ Utopia (I've posted his contact info above in this thread), he's a VIP WBC owner and was able to book us the under 60 day rate more than 6 months out.    When contacting other owners be sure to contact him as well so you can compare.


----------



## Deb123

Stinky_Pete said:


> I'm curious what was going on that you felt the need to protect the children from it, and that required a security presence? I read pretty much the entire first thread, and every post in this one, and don't recall any prior mention of a need for additional security.
> 
> And how can you watch your kids if they go off on their own?



Now it was not like this when we went in April, but this time do put in bluntly, there were quite a bit of loud, obnoxious drunks! And trust me, I am not against drinking! But the lazy rivers were even filled with a good bit of adults floating with their beers in their hands, (cigarettes as well) as it was not hard to tell they had had a few to many. And what I meant about your kids is BE AWARE that sometimes the crowds can get a little rough. Walk around first with them in the evening and scope things out before you just let them go off. Be aware, that yes, sometimes the crowds may be rough. Even last night, i had to call the front desk because there were a group (about 10 people) in our hallway to our room, just camping out on the floor there extremely rude and loud. And it was 11:30 at night. We were in our bedroom trying to sleep, that's how loud they were, we could hear them all the way in there. After about 35 minutes of this going on, I finially called about it. And I will say that about 20 minutes later, the noise did stop. Like I said earlier, in April, it was not like this, so I am hoping that this was just a crazy week


----------



## benjyt

I've been through about one-third of this thread, and about 25% of the original thread (whew!).  Does anyone have any input on the best tower for younger kids?  My kids are 8 and 5 yrs. old.  I've been a little concerned with posts about rowdy activity at the pools, drinking, etc., particularly at Towers 4 and/or 5.  I know that kind of thing happens, but if I can request a more family-friendly tower, maybe I can avoid as much bad stuff as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

disneycrazy01 said:


> Thank you for the answers to my other question about booking a 1-bedroom at Bonnet Creek in the month of July 2012.
> 
> Should I cancel my Wyndham Discover that I signed up for on 8/1/11?  My monthly payments haven't started yet.  I know I will lose the $200 down payment I paid already.
> 
> We want to take a trip to Florida next year during July or early August and really wanted to try Bonnet Creek, but since that doesn't sound like that will happen will I be able to get a week at Star Island with the 154,000 points that I will be purchasing through the Wyndham Discover or will I find out that Star Island isn't available either dirung July or August?  Has anyone been able to book a week during the summer months at a Wyndham resort during July in Florida?
> 
> I have a feeling I've been scammed by Wyndham and I rather take my losses now.
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can give.



  If you can get out of your Discovery Contract,  it might be worth checking into just because you can rent a week for cheaper than you paid for it.   On the flip side,   it does create the Wyndham ownership in their system which you can have them attach your possible resale contract too.    I'm also not that familiar with the Discovery contracts,   but it may also give you the RCI membership and other "Wyndham Perks" benefits which a straight resale don't automatically include.

As for being able to book a week during July,   with the number of units available between those 2 resorts,  I seriously doubt you'll have a problem with finding availability.   The only catch is as I mentioned,  a large majority of the units are 2bdrm units,   so you may have a problem getting a 1bdrm closer to the dates.   The sooner you book,   the better your chances of finding something though.   You should be able to book 13mo out at your home resort,  or 10mo at any other resort (meaning for July of next year,   you can already book at your home resort,  or towards the end of next month you should be able to book at any resort.).

As for feeling scammed by Wyndham.... don't worry about it.  It's a pretty common feeling.   If it makes you feel any better,  I actually paid full developer prices for my smaller every-other-year contract.    But I look at it as a learning experience,   and had given me the opportunity to learn my way around the system so that I now know what I'd really like to own there,  and how to get around to purchasing it at the much less expensive resale market.    (and I personally am using the developer purchase to help rebuild and establish my credit after some bad luck years ago)





The_Alice said:


> Hi Jennie,
> If you won't have access to a car I would recommend using one of the grocery delivery sites (We are going to be using Garden Grocer, but I know there are a few others).  We will have access to a vehicle during our stay and we are doing this simply to save time and energy.  You can place your order months in advance and arrange for it to arrive when you do.  I have heard from many folks that GardenGrocer.com is a very well run business but this is our first time using them so fingers crossed.
> 
> As for the taxi situation, I wonder if Wyndham has an airport shuttle?  Does anyone here know about that?  Most of the offsite resorts or DTD resorts have a shuttle that will pick you up and drop you off at the airport, but I don't know about Bonnet Creek.





Garden Grocer is one popular method of getting the groceries you'll need to stock your unit.  there is a small little shop in the lobby,  but their selection is limited and the prices a bit high.    Depending on what you need,  you could also take the Wyndham shuttle over to Downtown Disney and walk across the street to the HESS station for some other small stuff.....  but ultimately,   If you don't have access to a car your 2 best bets are either GardenGrocer or to find a car service that will include a grocery stop on the way to the resort.   (or just take a taxi to walmart,   and then catch another Taxi from Walmart to the resort w/ your groceries.   The walmart on Vineland actually has a taxi stand with taxi's lined up ready for fares).


The Wyndham Bonnett Creek does not have an airport shuttle.   It's actually very rare to find a timeshare resort that has an airport shuttle due to the way the owner's maintenance fees are what pay for the resort's budget,  and airport shuttles being a service that can cost a lot to provide  but doesn't benefit a large percentage of the owners who may either drive to the resort or tend to rent cars to allow them the freedom to go places offsite.    You also don't see a lot of timeshares that even offer theme park shuttles for many of the same reasons.


----------



## jenn4kids

Had to share.  Just booked with Farrell for Feb 2012.  Great service.  Great price.  3 bedroom at a 2 bedroom price.  A lot cheapr than direct from BC. Very happy and excited about my trip.


----------



## mikat

missander said:


> Hi We will be at Wyndham Bonnet Creek mid- October and wouldl like some advice. We are Australian and are nervous about driving in the US so we will not have a car. Is there anywhere at or near the resort to buy basics- milk, bread and butter for breakfast- we will be arriving from Universal Studios by taxi.
> Also we will be leaving for a late evening flight on the Thursday. We would like to spend the morning in the park. Would it be best to get a taxi from Epcott , get it to call at Wyndham to pick up our bags and then head to the airport or get the bus transfer back to Wyndham and then get a taxi to the airport. I guess what I need to know is if anyone has noticed the taxi availability.
> Thanks a lot- Jennie



Jennie,

I would definitely consider hiring a private car service for your arrival instead of a taxi.  We used Ed Korgan and he was amazing, very personable, and he would also include a grocery store stop.  If you arranged for him to pick you up for the Epcot (or perhaps one of the Epcot resorts, like Beach club or Yacht Club) he could then take you back to WBC and then to the airport.  He worked through a very complicated set of pickups/dropoffs for us and was very communicative.  His site is http://taxi-mco.com/Drivers/Edward A. Korgan Jr.htm.  You can also search the boards - Ed gets wonderful reviews, and he also provides car seats if you need them.

If you are doing an arrival and a departure with a grocery stop, I would think a private car service would be as inexpensive if not cheaper.  And you don't have to worry about whether or not a taxi will be available.

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## WaltD4Me

What a great thread! 

I'm thinking about staying at Bonnet Creek November of this year, but am wondering about the transportation to the parks. One of the things I love about WDW is not having to drive. I just don't like driving on vacation and it is one of the main reasons we stay on property. So I'd really appreciate your thoughts and tips about the transportation to the parks at Bonnet Creek?


----------



## DCTooTall

WaltD4Me said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> I'm thinking about staying at Bonnet Creek November of this year, but am wondering about the transportation to the parks. One of the things I love about WDW is not having to drive. I just don't like driving on vacation and it is one of the main reasons we stay on property. So I'd really appreciate your thoughts and tips about the transportation to the parks at Bonnet Creek?



Currently there is a shuttle that runs a scheduled service between the resort and the parks.   From my understanding,  they run in loops.  1 bus goes to MK (TTC) and EPCOT,   the other to MGM and Animal Kingdom.    The actual bus schedule can vary depending upon the time of year,  but in general it tends to run in the morning and the evening,  with a break during the afternoon.

There have been numerous schedules posted in this thread and in Part 1 of the bus schedules which may help give you an idea on the times that it runs.

With the addition of the hotel in October,   I'm not sure if it will impact the shuttle schedule.  I wouldn't be too terribly surprised if the shuttle may start to make more regular trips for the benefit of the hotel guests.


Personally,  I'm someone who enjoys the freedom of a car on property,  so I've never taken the shuttle into the parks.  The consensus in this thread tends to be that the bus can get crowded at times,  but it does it's job as long as you keep the schedule in mind.


The resort also isn't that far from DTD or the Boardwalk areas,   so if you do end up having a late ADR someplace,  or decided to check out some evening entertainment outside the hours of the resort's shuttle,   you wouldn't need to pay a whole lot for a taxi back to the resort.  


(Which reminds me.  There is no Airport transportation for the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort [timeshare].   I'm not seeing any mention of an Airport Shuttle on the new Wyndham Grant [hotel] site either,    so keep in mind you'll either need to rent a vehicle to get to the resort,  or arrange for some other transportation.)


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

WaltD4Me said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> I'm thinking about staying at Bonnet Creek November of this year, but am wondering about the transportation to the parks. One of the things I love about WDW is not having to drive. I just don't like driving on vacation and it is one of the main reasons we stay on property. So I'd really appreciate your thoughts and tips about the transportation to the parks at Bonnet Creek?



I'm making a solo trip in Jan 2012 so I'll be very flexable and I'm going to try to just use the resort shuttle and Mears for transportation to and from the airport.  If you decide not to rent a car will you please post about your experience with the resort shuttle?  Thanks.


----------



## WaltD4Me

DCTooTall said:


> Currently there is a shuttle that runs a scheduled service between the resort and the parks.   From my understanding,  they run in loops.  1 bus goes to MK (TTC) and EPCOT,   the other to MGM and Animal Kingdom.    The actual bus schedule can vary depending upon the time of year,  but in general it tends to run in the morning and the evening,  with a break during the afternoon.
> 
> There have been numerous schedules posted in this thread and in Part 1 of the bus schedules which may help give you an idea on the times that it runs.
> 
> With the addition of the hotel in October,   I'm not sure if it will impact the shuttle schedule.  I wouldn't be too terribly surprised if the shuttle may start to make more regular trips for the benefit of the hotel guests.
> 
> 
> Personally,  I'm someone who enjoys the freedom of a car on property,  so I've never taken the shuttle into the parks.  The consensus in this thread tends to be that the bus can get crowded at times,  but it does it's job as long as you keep the schedule in mind.
> 
> 
> The resort also isn't that far from DTD or the Boardwalk areas,   so if you do end up having a late ADR someplace,  or decided to check out some evening entertainment outside the hours of the resort's shuttle,   you wouldn't need to pay a whole lot for a taxi back to the resort.
> 
> 
> (Which reminds me.  There is no Airport transportation for the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort [timeshare].   I'm not seeing any mention of an Airport Shuttle on the new Wyndham Grant [hotel] site either,    so keep in mind you'll either need to rent a vehicle to get to the resort,  or arrange for some other transportation.)



Thank you so much for the quick response! I will go back in the thread and look for the bus schedules. Good info about taking a taxi from DTD if needed. I could also see more frequent shuttles for the hotel opening in October, although I understand that is just speculation. 

We always use a town car service from MCO, so that won't be an issue as far as the the airport transportation. 

Thanks again!


----------



## DCTooTall

WaltD4Me said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response! I will go back in the thread and look for the bus schedules. Good info about taking a taxi from DTD if needed. I could also see more frequent shuttles for the hotel opening in October, although I understand that is just speculation.
> 
> We always use a town car service from MCO, so that won't be an issue as far as the the airport transportation.
> 
> Thanks again!



You're welcome.  This is the DIS afterall,   We all strive to be helpful!

(...Unless you are asking about refilling a mug bought last year....or parking at the boardwalk/DTD to get to the park....Or asking about pool hopping......etc etc etc)   


Were you thinking of staying at the timeshare resort,   or the new hotel?     If you are looking at the timeshare,   You may also want to price your stay with several of the commercial renters mentioned in this thread (and others).  Ken Price at Vacationupgrades has the legacy recommendation,  but several others such as Farrell's Vacation Rentals have also received high marks from those on the DIS.     Depending on when you are going,  $100/night or less for a 2bdrm can be very doable.


----------



## WaltD4Me

DCTooTall said:


> You're welcome.  This is the DIS afterall,   We all strive to be helpful!
> 
> (...Unless you are asking about refilling a mug bought last year....or parking at the boardwalk/DTD to get to the park....Or asking about pool hopping......etc etc etc)
> 
> 
> Were you thinking of staying at the timeshare resort,   or the new hotel?     If you are looking at the timeshare,   You may also want to price your stay with several of the commercial renters mentioned in this thread (and others).  Ken Price at Vacationupgrades has the legacy recommendation,  but several others such as Farrell's Vacation Rentals have also received high marks from those on the DIS.     Depending on when you are going,  $100/night or less for a 2bdrm can be very doable.



I am thinking of the timeshare part because of an auction I saw on ebay for the same week we are going. I had been thinking about the DTD Hilton, but then I saw the Bonnet Creek listing on ebay. I just started looking into it when I saw this thread and I see now I need to do a bit more reading of this thread as I would prefer to go with DIS'er recommended renters of course. 

I really, really appreciate your help ....... are you _sure_ you don't have any info about using my POFQ resort mug from 2004 when we pool hop over to the Poly?


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

WaltD4Me said:


> I really, really appreciate your help ....... are you _sure_ you don't have any info about using my POFQ resort mug from 2004 when we pool hop over to the Poly?


----------



## DCTooTall

WaltD4Me said:


> I am thinking of the timeshare part because of an auction I saw on ebay for the same week we are going. I had been thinking about the DTD Hilton, but then I saw the Bonnet Creek listing on ebay. I just started looking into it when I saw this thread and I see now I need to do a bit more reading of this thread as I would prefer to go with DIS'er recommended renters of course.



  Several of the bigger players also do Ebay auctions,  such as Farrell.   In general,  take a look at the feedback ratings,   and of course,   do they have a positive seller rating for timeshare transactions?   (if they sold a bunch of beanie babies,  it's not going to help much in telling you how they'll handle the unique situations in a timeshare rental).

And when in doubt... ask.

When in November were you looking at?   I'll actually be down in earlier-mid November myself.



WaltD4Me said:


> I really, really appreciate your help ....... are you _sure_ you don't have any info about using my POFQ resort mug from 2004 when we pool hop over to the Poly?



I never said I didn't have info.   I just said we won't be helpful.   One does not automatically equal the other.


----------



## WaltD4Me

DCTooTall said:


> When in November were you looking at?   I'll actually be down in earlier-mid November myself.
> 
> I never said I didn't have info.   I just said we won't be helpful.   One does not automatically equal the other.



We are looking at Nov 13th-18th or 19th. The original plan was to rent DVC points, but because of Food & Wine everything is pretty much booked for Sunday the the 13th. Then we were thinking about POFQ, but I wanted a good room only discount, not FD and FD is all that is out there right now...and at this point even with a room only discount I see I can do better at Hilton or Bonnet Creek. Plus we have been often enough to want to try something different. It will be me, my sister and my niece. I'm thinking a two bedroom might be pretty big for the 3 of us, too bad the 1 bedrooms at BC only sleep two people.


----------



## ClanHarrison

razorbackfan22 said:


> This was our second stay and was even better than our first.  Ken and Denise Price (www.vacationstrategy.com) were outstanding as usual and I will keep recommending them.



Ken & Denise Price are with Vacation Upgrades http://www.vacationupgrades.com/ (and yes, very nice to work with).  Not being picky, just want all this wonderful information to be as accurate as possible.  It's easy to make that mix-up with the names being so close & all.

Great reporting, and that view is to die for!  Making a note for future booking  .  Love the duck shot too!


----------



## DCTooTall

WaltD4Me said:


> We are looking at Nov 13th-18th or 19th. The original plan was to rent DVC points, but because of Food & Wine everything is pretty much booked for Sunday the the 13th. Then we were thinking about POFQ, but I wanted a good room only discount, not FD and FD is all that is out there right now...and at this point even with a room only discount I see I can do better at Hilton or Bonnet Creek. Plus we have been often enough to want to try something different. It will be me, my sister and my niece. I'm thinking a two bedroom might be pretty big for the 3 of us, too bad the 1 bedrooms at BC only sleep two people.



The REGULAR 1bdrms have a king bed in the master bedroom,  and a queen pull out couch.  The Presidentials however do not have the pull out out couch.

As for the 2bdrm being too much room....  do not underestimate the advantage of extra space,   or the 2nd bathroom.  (especcially if you are sharing the place with 2 women    )

I'll actually be checking out the day before you check in,   however I'm thinking about getting a room onsite using a passholder discount for the night of the 12th since there is a dismeet happening at EPCOT that day from the Singles and Solo crowd.


----------



## razorbackfan22

ClanHarrison said:


> Ken & Denise Price are with Vacation Upgrades http://www.vacationupgrades.com/ (and yes, very nice to work with).  Not being picky, just want all this wonderful information to be as accurate as possible.  It's easy to make that mix-up with the names being so close & all.
> 
> Great reporting, and that view is to die for!  Making a note for future booking  .  Love the duck shot too!



Thanks for catching my error !  I am fond of saying that perfection requires feedback and that human error is inevitable.  I went back and edited it to the right link.

The view was incredible!  Here's another view from the balcony:





This one shows the Tower of Terror and Sorcerer's Hat between them on the horizon-Expedition: Everest.


----------



## molly1

Just booked my room thru Ken - first time at BC - thanks to this site!
Would love to see the fireworks - will have 2 yr old with us - which building would you recommend?? I have heard that both Bldg #1 and #2 have been recently re-done - in 2010.  Thank you all so much for all your great info --
really helps us new people to BC.


----------



## Mudd77

Grumpy Grandma said:


> I'm making a solo trip in Jan 2012 so I'll be very flexable and I'm going to try to just use the resort shuttle and Mears for transportation to and from the airport.  If you decide not to rent a car will you please post about your experience with the resort shuttle?  Thanks.



Hello, we just returned from a week long stay (Aug. 5-12) at Bonnet Creek and used the resort shuttle for all four Disney parks during our stay.  We didn't have any problems whatsoever with the buses and made rope drop at all the parks.  Keep in mind, we did arrive to the designated bus stops approx. 20 mins. early on each occasion.  There was only one occasion where we were forced to stand on the bus due to full capacity.  Currently the bus stops at the resort are at Towers 1 and 6 and there are many more trips to MK and Epcot compared to AK and HS.  There was one occasion at Animal Kingdom where we were returning back to the resort and had a two hour wait until the next bus arrival, so we just hopped on a Disney bus to MK and caught the next Bonnet Creek bus there in no time.


----------



## Neil Patrick Harris

I just had an epiphany. What if you skipped the parking pass desk? Do you really need that parking pass? It seems to me that it's irrelevant. Anyone ever done this?


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Mudd77 said:


> Hello, we just returned from a week long stay (Aug. 5-12) at Bonnet Creek and used the resort shuttle for all four Disney parks during our stay.  We didn't have any problems whatsoever with the buses and made rope drop at all the parks.  Keep in mind, we did arrive to the designated bus stops approx. 20 mins. early on each occasion.  There was only one occasion where we were forced to stand on the bus due to full capacity.  Currently the bus stops at the resort are at Towers 1 and 6 and there are many more trips to MK and Epcot compared to AK and HS.  There was one occasion at Animal Kingdom where we were returning back to the resort and had a two hour wait until the next bus arrival, so we just hopped on a Disney bus to MK and caught the next Bonnet Creek bus there in no time.



Thank you so much for the information.  I was pretty sure that I wouldn't have any trouble with the resort shuttles.  I think that knowing the Disney bus system so well will be very helpful to me.  Again thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

Neil Patrick Harris said:


> I just had an epiphany. What if you skipped the parking pass desk? Do you really need that parking pass? It seems to me that it's irrelevant. Anyone ever done this?



The parking pass is needed if you have a car.   If you don't,   then you can probably skip the desk.

I don't know however if that would keep them from ringing your room to try and get you to attend their sales pitch.   People seem to have had pretty good luck either telling them they are married (but their partner isn't with them),   or just circling the lowest income bracket.  those 2 options would mean you don't qualify for the sales spiel,  and they tend to leave you alone.  

(plus you'll get the goodie bag that way)


----------



## Stinky_Pete

DCTooTall said:


> The parking pass is needed if you have a car.   If you don't,   then you can probably skip the desk.
> 
> I don't know however if that would keep them from ringing your room to try and get you to attend their sales pitch.   People seem to have had pretty good luck either telling them they are married (but their partner isn't with them),   or just circling the lowest income bracket.  those 2 options would mean you don't qualify for the sales spiel,  and they tend to leave you alone.
> 
> (plus you'll get the goodie bag that way)



What "goodie bag"?


----------



## DCTooTall

Stinky_Pete said:


> What "goodie bag"?



Last time I was there (march) I got a small goodie bag with items like a good razor, toothpaste,  shampoo samples,  etc.  

True,  it's nothing fancy,    but I'm never one to turn down free stuff.


----------



## Neil Patrick Harris

DCTooTall said:


> The parking pass is needed if you have a car.   If you don't,   then you can probably skip the desk.



Can you confirm that anyone ever looks to see if a car has a parking pass? I'm almost certain that never happens.


----------



## DCTooTall

Neil Patrick Harris said:


> Can you confirm that anyone ever looks to see if a car has a parking pass? I'm almost certain that never happens.



I know there have been some nights in the past when I've been coming back to the resort semi-late and the guard will look for/see the parking pass on the dash.


Beyond that,   Honestly, I'm never really looking at the parking lot when I'm on vacation,   so I don't know if security ever does a walk-thru/check.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Did not get a "goodie" bag but we did circle low income and it worked no sales calls. However we did have the guard at the gate ask for our pass twice and it was on the dash.


----------



## Ackpack

Mudd77 said:


> Hello, we just returned from a week long stay (Aug. 5-12) at Bonnet Creek and used the resort shuttle for all four Disney parks during our stay.  We didn't have any problems whatsoever with the buses and made rope drop at all the parks.  Keep in mind, we did arrive to the designated bus stops approx. 20 mins. early on each occasion.  There was only one occasion where we were forced to stand on the bus due to full capacity.  Currently the bus stops at the resort are at Towers 1 and 6 and there are many more trips to MK and Epcot compared to AK and HS.  There was one occasion at Animal Kingdom where we were returning back to the resort and had a two hour wait until the next bus arrival, so we just hopped on a Disney bus to MK and caught the next Bonnet Creek bus there in no time.



Good to know!!! thanks so much!


----------



## geenerbell

WaltD4Me said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> I'm thinking about staying at Bonnet Creek November of this year, but am wondering about the transportation to the parks. One of the things I love about WDW is not having to drive. I just don't like driving on vacation and it is one of the main reasons we stay on property. So I'd really appreciate your thoughts and tips about the transportation to the parks at Bonnet Creek?



We used the shuttle service to the parks and found it to be wonderful. One thing to remember...the shuttle for the MK drops off and picks up at the TTC. Also, the late shuttles for all parks leave for the TTC. That was a little confusing to us but we figured it out. So if you plan to stay for Illuminations at Epcot you will need to jump on the monorail to the TTC and then go to the WBC bus in the parking lot of the TTC.


----------



## Neil Patrick Harris

DCTooTall said:


> I know there have been some nights in the past when I've been coming back to the resort semi-late and the guard will look for/see the parking pass on the dash.



But the thing about that is, your room key is what gets you past the gate, not the parking pass. That's where I started to realize that the parking pass is irrelevant.


----------



## budafam

I've been looking at house rentals but I'd really like a place that offers free shuttles so my MIL will be able to leave the parks with the kids for afternoon breaks and DH & I can stay to enjoy some kid free time.  

I've stayed at Wyndham before (in Wisconsin Dells) and absolutely love them!  They look like they are exactly the same room designs as they are in Wisconsin.  

We're looking to get a 2 bedroom since we'll have 5 people with us.  Where is it best to book through?  Should we wait to get one off of Ebay for cheaper?  or go through a travel agent type site.  

Also, what is the building to request for fireworks?  I know we might not get it, but it doesn'nt hurt to try.  Are 2 bedrooms abundant in that building?  TIA!


----------



## saysay

Neil Patrick Harris said:


> Can you confirm that anyone ever looks to see if a car has a parking pass? I'm almost certain that never happens.



On our trip in July, our parking pass sat on the counter in our unit.  When we arrived, since the gate was broken we just pulled out a key and they waved us in.  Now my DH was NOT with me, so time at parking desk was very short....but we didn't get any warnings, tickets, or anything.  I think next time, we might just skip it.


----------



## geenerbell

budafam said:


> I've been looking at house rentals but I'd really like a place that offers free shuttles so my MIL will be able to leave the parks with the kids for afternoon breaks and DH & I can stay to enjoy some kid free time.
> 
> I've stayed at Wyndham before (in Wisconsin Dells) and absolutely love them!  They look like they are exactly the same room designs as they are in Wisconsin.
> 
> We're looking to get a 2 bedroom since we'll have 5 people with us.  Where is it best to book through?  Should we wait to get one off of Ebay for cheaper?  or go through a travel agent type site.
> 
> Also, what is the building to request for fireworks?  I know we might not get it, but it doesn'nt hurt to try.  Are 2 bedrooms abundant in that building?  TIA!



I have had good luck on ebay. Go to a current listing and email the seller asking for your dates. They can usual accommodate except for holiday periods. It's worth a try. You wouldn't believe the amazing deal I got last year for the week after Thanksgiving.


----------



## DCTooTall

budafam said:


> I've been looking at house rentals but I'd really like a place that offers free shuttles so my MIL will be able to leave the parks with the kids for afternoon breaks and DH & I can stay to enjoy some kid free time.
> 
> I've stayed at Wyndham before (in Wisconsin Dells) and absolutely love them!  They look like they are exactly the same room designs as they are in Wisconsin.
> 
> We're looking to get a 2 bedroom since we'll have 5 people with us.  Where is it best to book through?  Should we wait to get one off of Ebay for cheaper?  or go through a travel agent type site.
> 
> Also, what is the building to request for fireworks?  I know we might not get it, but it doesn'nt hurt to try.  Are 2 bedrooms abundant in that building?  TIA!



Pretty much every building as firework views available.  The trick is a floor high enough and facing the correct direction.   Some rooms of course are better than others.

As for if 2bdrm units are abundant in that building....ABSOLUTELY!   2bdrm units are the majority of the inventory at the resort,   so the majority of units in every building are 2bdrms. the 1bdrm and 3bdrm units have a much shorter supply,   and the presidential units (1-4bdrm) are an even smaller percentage of the resort.


----------



## budafam

DCTooTall said:


> Pretty much every building as firework views available.  The trick is a floor high enough and facing the correct direction.   Some rooms of course are better than others.
> 
> As for if 2bdrm units are abundant in that building....ABSOLUTELY!   2bdrm units are the majority of the inventory at the resort,   so the majority of units in every building are 2bdrms. the 1bdrm and 3bdrm units have a much shorter supply,   and the presidential units (1-4bdrm) are an even smaller percentage of the resort.



Thank you!  So which building?  I've found a list of them but no map anywhere...


----------



## mikat

I'm hoping that someone who has stayed in Building 4 will be able to help me with this pool question.  Does the Building 4 pool have a small waterfall on one end?  I've found this photo of a pool at WBC that has a little waterfall, but it's a close-up and as best as I can tell, it's the Bldg 4 pool, but I'm not sure:

http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad323/YaahlHaanas/Summer 2010/950-Copy.jpg

It's not a big waterfall, but my littlest loves putting his hands through little waterfalls like that, and I'm sure he would love that pool.  We're looking for request Bldg. 4.

Thanks!


----------



## budafam

I just booked   I can't wait.


----------



## snappy

mikat said:


> I'm hoping that someone who has stayed in Building 4 will be able to help me with this pool question.  Does the Building 4 pool have a small waterfall on one end?  I've found this photo of a pool at WBC that has a little waterfall, but it's a close-up and as best as I can tell, it's the Bldg 4 pool, but I'm not sure:
> 
> http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad323/YaahlHaanas/Summer 2010/950-Copy.jpg
> 
> It's not a big waterfall, but my littlest loves putting his hands through little waterfalls like that, and I'm sure he would love that pool.  We're looking for request Bldg. 4.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, that waterfall is near to the pool by building 4. I actually think that waterfall empties though into part of the lazy river.  In the picture you posted, that structure to the right is the pool bar.  The lazy river behind building 5 is also very close.  Building 4 and 5 are VERY, VERY close together.  The structure with the pool bar is between the building 4 pool and the lazy river.

I have stayed in both building 4 and 5.

I actually prefer the lazy river by the main building, but the lounge chairs by the lazy river by building 5 or newer and nicer.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

Hi everyone.
We are considering Bonnet Creek for our trip next August.  I've got a couple of quotes so far but have some questions.  I have read through this tread and am part way through the original thread so please forgive me if I've missed this.  
Are all the presidential units in Building 6 or are some of them located elsewhere.  
Do all the 3 bedroom presidential's have fireworks view?  If not, what would the other views be of? 
 I've seen pictures of large balconies with loungers on them.  Are all presidential balconies this large?  
Do they all have loungers?  
Are these loungers only in presidential units.  

Sorry, I know its a lot of questions.  Any answers would have been appreciated.
We have been looking at the Lake Buena Vista Resort and Spa and love the location of that property.  But some negative reviews have steered me towards Bonnet Creek.


----------



## snappy

I think I read that there are some 4 bedroom presidential units that are in other buildings, but that all the 1 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are in building 6.

I think there are some 3 bedrrom units that are not fireworks view.  I was in a 1 bedroom presidential in may and it faced towards downtwon Disney. There were other, larger units also on that side, and I would bet some were 3 bedroom units.

My 1 bedroom balcony was not extremely larege, but did have loungers.  I think all units at WBC, deluxe and presidential, have balconies and loungers.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## dizneechic

PrincessBelle39 said:


> Hi everyone.
> We are considering Bonnet Creek for our trip next August.  I've got a couple of quotes so far but have some questions.  I have read through this tread and am part way through the original thread so please forgive me if I've missed this.
> Are all the presidential units in Building 6 or are some of them located elsewhere.


Presidential units are location throughout each building but I believe ALL of the 3BRs are in located in building 6 only.



PrincessBelle39 said:


> Do all the 3 bedroom presidential's have fireworks view?  If not, what would the other views be of?


I was told by the owner we rented through that the 3BR Presidentials don't have the ideal firework views due to their locations in building 6.  You can see them from a semi sideways view off the balcony or if you can get access to the VIP lounge there is a great view from there.  The views available for the #BR Presidentials are a lake/pool view or parking lot view.  In some buildings the parking lot view has epcot in the distance but for building 6 the parking lot has conservation beyond it.  You can see an older aerial view of building 6 here ( ) shaped building with the circle in on the right of it):
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=9560+...068&sspn=49.757664,71.542969&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=18
then if you zoom out to this view you can see how you *could* see some views of Epcot if your high enough (bld 6 is 19 floors) but they aren't really direct line of sight.  WBC is in the lower right, Epcot pavilions can be seen in the upper left.
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=9560+...068&sspn=49.757664,71.542969&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=16



PrincessBelle39 said:


> I've seen pictures of large balconies with loungers on them.  Are all presidential balconies this large?  Do they all have loungers?  Are these loungers only in presidential units.


Not quite sure about the loungers and which units have them, however all of the larger units (3 & 4br) have very generous balconies.  Here's a youtube video of a 3br pres, the balcony set up can been seen starting at 3:06 in, appears to be the lake/pool view:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go7Da6nKr-Q
Another video, balcony can be seen at 3:02 in.  Looks to be the parking lot view.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lscklr1t0yk&NR=1


----------



## The_Alice

Hi all, I have been reading reviews on TripAdvisor.com and am getting a little nervous about a couple of things: Bed Bugs and the Hard Sell.

I read that Towers 1 and 2 have had reports of Bed Bugs and of primarily male sales agents really pushing even existing members to tears by name calling.  

So any advice would be welcome.  I have already paid my deposit so that ship has sailed.  I wrote to vacationupgrades about placement in Tower 6 and also what I should do regarding the sales counter.  But, I wanted to hear from those who have been there what they have done so I can calm my nerves, lol.


----------



## carlbarry

The_Alice said:


> Hi all, I have been reading reviews on TripAdvisor.com and am getting a little nervous about a couple of things: Bed Bugs and the Hard Sell.
> 
> I read that Towers 1 and 2 have had reports of Bed Bugs and of primarily male sales agents really pushing even existing members to tears by name calling.
> 
> So any advice would be welcome.  I have already paid my deposit so that ship has sailed.  I wrote to vacationupgrades about placement in Tower 6 and also what I should do regarding the sales counter.  But, I wanted to hear from those who have been there what they have done so I can calm my nerves, lol.


Just tell them you have NO interest in the "sales presentation."  You are NOT required to go on it.


----------



## ski_mom

The_Alice said:


> Hi all, I have been reading reviews on TripAdvisor.com and am getting a little nervous about a couple of things: Bed Bugs and the Hard Sell.
> 
> I read that Towers 1 and 2 have had reports of Bed Bugs and of primarily male sales agents really pushing even existing members to tears by name calling.
> 
> So any advice would be welcome.  I have already paid my deposit so that ship has sailed.  I wrote to vacationupgrades about placement in Tower 6 and also what I should do regarding the sales counter.  But, I wanted to hear from those who have been there what they have done so I can calm my nerves, lol.





When we went to the parking pass counter where you fill out information for the sales tour, I just asked if we had to do a tour.  She said no and I said I would get back with her if we wanted to sign up for one.  Of course, I never got back with them.  We did have a few missed calls, but we just never answered the phone when it rang.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Circle lowest income level...worked great for us She questioned us but I stood firm...our income is no ones business


----------



## Princesca

Bedbugs are unfortunately a reality anywhere you go. There have been reports of bedbugs at Disney hotels, too.

Fortunately, if you have deep pockets and the right equipment, bedbugs are easy to kill. You have to heat a room up to extremely high temps for a few hours, but hotels now have access to this equipment. The bugs simply can't survive those conditions.

The best thing you can do is to check your room as soon as you get there, before you bring anything into the room. Leave the lights off and take a flashlight - keep most people out of the room until you've done this, and certainly don't set anything down in the room until you've done this. Take the flashlight, with the room lights off, and gently strip the bed, lifting the mattress to inspect underneath, particularly around the seams. Check the headboard, and any furniture around the bed. I'd do this in the living areas too, and on every bed. Bedbugs like dark nooks and crannies. You're looking for bedbugs or evidence of them, so black flecks, spots of blood, husks of dead bugs, or actual live bugs. If you find any evidence of bedbugs, even if you don't find active ones, I would probably ask for a new room just to be safe. Then repeat the process until you're satisfied.

Another thing you can do is travel with your clothes in either disposable bags or washable bags. Then you can go straight to the laundry room when you get home and not take anything to your bedroom that hasn't been high-temp washed and dried. A friend of mine who travels on business swears by taking all her clothes in garbage bags, inside her suitcase. She leaves the suitcase in the garage, dumps her clothes in the laundry, and pitches the garbage bag. It has worked well for her.


----------



## Princesca

As for the timeshare, just be firm. If they smell a weakness where they might get a toehold, they'll keep at you. In these cases, I have no problem with lying. Say, "I just lost my job and we have a pile of medical bills. This trip was a gift." And circle the lowest income level on the form 

Just be firm. Don't be tempted to argue with them. Show zero interest and just say, unequivocally, no.


----------



## Princesca

Sorry for the multiple posts, but also keep in mind that anyone could post on TripAdvisor. Not at all saying there aren't bedbugs, but if you were a highly aggressive condo/vacation club salesperson, might you not consider going on that site and reporting that your chief competitor hotel has bedbugs?


----------



## two*little*birds

We booked with Paul of Utopia, and we're 50 days out... still no confirmation. I know most people say you'll get confirmation at the 60 day mark so should we be concerned?


----------



## dizneechic

two*little*birds said:


> We booked with Paul of Utopia, and we're 50 days out... still no confirmation. I know most people say you'll get confirmation at the 60 day mark so should we be concerned?


When you booked you made the 1st payment, right?  Our agreement with him says " FINAL BALANCE DUE (if applicable):  $ XXX.XX
TO BE RECEIVED BY Owner BY:  XX-XX-2011, OR whenever the Reservation has been processed into its final form so that Guest Certificate can be ordered, whichever occurs first. "
And that date is 50 days before our arrival date.
My guess is he'll be processing it though the system soon and you'll get the request for the final balance.  If your concerned shoot him a quick email.  Remember your name wont be in the WBC system until around 14 days out, so while everything will be confirmed and set you can't call WBC directly for anything because they wont know who you are.


----------



## saysay

Regarding the Time Share sales pitch..

1. Decline any presentations - you don't have to go. Say NOT INterested and be firm.  I think the hard sell is if you GO and its a huge time eater.  Just don't do it.

2. Don't answer your phone is an option. They seemed to call us for a few days once a day....the 3rd day my husband picked up the phone and said "Not interested".  They asked him why and he said, I am not interested, there is nothing you can do or say to get me to a presentation, and why do you need to know WHY I am not interested. I am not interested.  after that they left us alone.  My last trip it was me and a friend and our kids, since our spouses didn't come with us we didn't qualify.  Shucks.

We have been 3 times renting, always a good trip.  No bedbugs yet and we stayed in building 2 last time.


----------



## minniemomof3

My family and are at Plantation Resort now staying in a 3 bedroom deluxe in Tower 6.  This is our first time here and we are impressed.  The room is HUGE, I am not sure I can go back to a regular room ever again.  We love it!  The grounds are gorgeous and the rooms are spotless, definitely up to Disney standards.  We arrived late on Saturday, so the parking pass desk was closed.  The next morning we received a call and a note under the door in the afternoon asking if we are interested in a free gift, no pressure at all.  We politely declined and never heard back from them again.  There were a few missed calls, but I'm not sure if it was the resort calling or my family.  We went to pick up our parking pass late Sunday afternoon and the women at the desk asked if we had been invited to the presentation, we told her we had and were not interested.  She gave us the parking pass and that was it, we did not have to fill out a form.

If anyone has any question, let me know. We have a view of the pool and lake.  My only complaint about this tower is we do see the construction going on in the building next to us from our balcony.  No big deal because you can't see it from the grounds.  The building looks complete, they are working on the pool right now.  I'm not sure about the noise level yet as there was no construction going on during the weekend and we haven't gone to the pool yet today.


----------



## DCTooTall

budafam said:


> Thank you!  So which building?  I've found a list of them but no map anywhere...



If you are just interested in a fireworks view,  Just request one.   Limiting yourself to a specific tower would make it harder to find a fireworks view.   For he most part,  all the towers are the same.

It's proximity to other amenities that the tower itself starts to play a bigger deal.   The towers are numbered 1,2 and 3 counter clockwise from the main checkin lobby,  and then 4,5 and 6 clockwise from the lobby building.




The_Alice said:


> Hi all, I have been reading reviews on TripAdvisor.com and am getting a little nervous about a couple of things: Bed Bugs and the Hard Sell.
> 
> I read that Towers 1 and 2 have had reports of Bed Bugs and of primarily male sales agents really pushing even existing members to tears by name calling.
> 
> So any advice would be welcome.  I have already paid my deposit so that ship has sailed.  I wrote to vacationupgrades about placement in Tower 6 and also what I should do regarding the sales counter.  But, I wanted to hear from those who have been there what they have done so I can calm my nerves, lol.



  If you are worried about the sales presentation,  the 2 most effective measures reported by people to avoid the hassle or harrassment are to either circle the lowest income level (wouldn't qualify to buy),   or to say you are married but your spouse is not joining you on this trip.  (they want both of you there since you'd both need to make the decision and sign paperwork).


----------



## fritzichic

Has anybody ever bought a week but checked in a day late and/or checked out a day early?

I only need to be there 4 nights but it is cheaper to get a week.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

We've got a few quotes now and am just deciding which is the best way to go.    Being August and looking for a three bedroom, I'm nervous about taking the chance to rebook within 60days for a cheaper rate when I can lock in a rate in between the two now.  Its like gambling.


----------



## DCTooTall

PrincessBelle39 said:


> We've got a few quotes now and am just deciding which is the best way to go.    Being August and looking for a three bedroom, I'm nervous about taking the chance to rebook within 60days for a cheaper rate when I can lock in a rate in between the two now.  Its like gambling.



With the 3bdrm units being in much shorter supply at the resort,   i would not recommend waiting for a 60day cheaper discount since the odds are very good at 60days there wouldn't be any 3bdrm units left.

If anything,  you might want to book with someone who will attempt or apply a lower rate for you at 60days if they can rebook at a discount,    but I woudn't wait until 60days to make your initial reservation.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

DCTooTall said:


> If anything,  you might want to book with someone who will attempt or apply a lower rate for you at 60days if they can rebook at a discount,    but I woudn't wait until 60days to make your initial reservation.



I have been given two options from Ken Price.  I can book at one price and he will attempt to lower the rate at 60days.  But then he has given me another option at a much lower rate where I can lock in a lower rate now with no option to rebook at a later time.  There is a huge difference between the two rates especially over a 17 night stay.  But then again I've been quoted cheaper again with someone else.  The difference between the highest and lowest prices we've been given is $1990.  Its just a matter of making a decission as to which is the best way to go.


----------



## shaylyn

I've read that there is an ice maker in the fridge, but do they also have ice available at ice makers in each building like traditional hotels do?


----------



## dizneechic

PrincessBelle39 said:


> I have been given two options from Ken Price.  I can book at one price and he will attempt to lower the rate at 60days.  But then he has given me another option at a much lower rate where I can lock in a lower rate now with no option to rebook at a later time.  There is a huge difference between the two rates especially over a 17 night stay.  But then again I've been quoted cheaper again with someone else.  The difference between the highest and lowest prices we've been given is $1990.  Its just a matter of making a decission as to which is the best way to go.


If you were going for the last week or so of August I would say it's worth the gamble as lots of schools here in the US start around then so the parks start slowing down.  We usually go that last week because we start around the 30th and love the lower crowd levels.  However if your going towards the beginning of the month you still have a lot of summer travelers so the parks are busier and rooms are typically more expensive and in shorter supply.  All of that said I would try to lock at the lowest rate you can now on the 3BR, they are few and far between and there is no guarantee of the better rate if you try rebooking inside of 60 days.  I would be more frustrated with myself if I signed high and then wasn't able to rebook vs paying a set rate that was great from the get go.  
Note - if it was the last week of Aug I *might* be willing to chance it... but your talking to the girl who locked in on a 3BR Pres 6+ months out for Jan (slowest time of year) because I didn't want to chance not getting what I wanted.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

We booked a 3 bedroom within 60 days for Aug 8th checkin. There were no pres. 3 bedrooms left. Used Ken Price and it was a great experience got the view and tower we requested!! Would definitly recommend him. Both he and his wife were very nice and helpful!


----------



## EC0323

Hi all!

I am thinking about taking a trip in May 2012.  I have read through most of the thread (great info btw) and I did not see the answer to my questions.  If I missed it, I am so sorry.  I have 2 questions actually.  One, can you book a thursday arrival for a week stay?  And secondly, when can I book?  I looked at ebay and they do not have anything past this year.  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DCTooTall

shaylyn said:


> I've read that there is an ice maker in the fridge, but do they also have ice available at ice makers in each building like traditional hotels do?



 There are ice machines in each building,  but not on each floor.



EC0323 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am thinking about taking a trip in May 2012.  I have read through most of the thread (great info btw) and I did not see the answer to my questions.  If I missed it, I am so sorry.  I have 2 questions actually.  One, can you book a thursday arrival for a week stay?  And secondly, when can I book?  I looked at ebay and they do not have anything past this year.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



You can book for May 2012 now,   however usually the ebay sellers don't post dates until closer to the travel time.  You should be able to contact one of the bigger renters directly to get pricing.

and yes,   you can do a thursday arrival for a week stay.   Because of Wyndham's "Friday-Sunday arrival or departure day during peak seasons" rule,  you will likely end up with a split reservation (2 reservations to comprise the week).  Often the front desk however will combine them to allow you to not worry about needing to change rooms.


----------



## ganandem

Has anyone booked with Farrells? I have the best quote from them. Just wondering


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

ganandem said:


> Has anyone booked with Farrells? I have the best quote from them. Just wondering



just returned from a trip that we used Farrell for, everything went very smoothly. We were in a 2 BR Pres. i was very satisfied with the price we paid for a 2 BR Pres.


----------



## MLG4MSU

ganandem said:


> Has anyone booked with Farrells? I have the best quote from them. Just wondering



I used Farrell for our upcoming trip in November.  So far everything has been great -- got my confirmation within 1 day.


----------



## Upatnoon

EC0323 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am thinking about taking a trip in May 2012.  I have read through most of the thread (great info btw) and I did not see the answer to my questions.  If I missed it, I am so sorry.  I have 2 questions actually.  One, can you book a thursday arrival for a week stay?  And secondly, when can I book?  I looked at ebay and they do not have anything past this year.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


You won't see a stay like that on eBay. You need to start contacting the people who rent reservations on eBay or listed in this group who can set up a reservation tailored to your needs.


----------



## ganandem

Thanks for the info on Farrells. I got a confirmation but I just get nervous.  Good to know that my vacation is in good hands!


----------



## EC0323

DCTooTall said:


> You can book for May 2012 now,   however usually the ebay sellers don't post dates until closer to the travel time.  You should be able to contact one of the bigger renters directly to get pricing.
> 
> and yes,   you can do a thursday arrival for a week stay.   Because of Wyndham's "Friday-Sunday arrival or departure day during peak seasons" rule,  you will likely end up with a split reservation (2 reservations to comprise the week).  Often the front desk however will combine them to allow you to not worry about needing to change rooms.





Upatnoon said:


> You won't see a stay like that on eBay. You need to start contacting the people who rent reservations on eBay or listed in this group who can set up a reservation tailored to your needs.




Thank you both for the advice and answering me so quickly!


----------



## JenGC

EC0323 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am thinking about taking a trip in May 2012.  I have read through most of the thread (great info btw) and I did not see the answer to my questions.  If I missed it, I am so sorry.  I have 2 questions actually.  One, can you book a thursday arrival for a week stay?  And secondly, when can I book?  I looked at ebay and they do not have anything past this year.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I went through a guy and rented his points. I originally wanted Saturday through Saturday but he found a better value for booking Friday to Saturday so you can book an "odd week" if you want, but you might have to go through renting points. 

Jen


----------



## LauraLap

I just wanted to say we are currently enjoying our wonderful stay at WBM as booked through Vacation Strategy.  All went well!  For those worried about booking through them, rest assured it is a legit company


----------



## jenn4kids

Vacation Strategy did not respond to two emails.  Farrell answered right away. Great price and had my cert in one day.


----------



## budafam

We booked through Farrell as well.  A week in May this far out and he gave us a price of $693 for a 2 bedroom.  I'm sure we could get it cheaper as it gets closer but I just wanted to make sure we got it.  Still a great price!


----------



## crystaldawn

We are also booked through Farrell for October. Hoping everything goes smoothly


----------



## gonzalesphd

Does someone have Farrell's contact information? Thanks!


----------



## lorimay

Hi

Not sure if this has been asked but hopefully someone can answer:

We will be at the hotel on Sept. 12 the 1st Dolphin game of the season, its a Monday night game. We want to be back at the hotel to watch the game.

How is the pizza place on site? Are there any other options besides pizza?

Thanks so much!
Lori


----------



## DCTooTall

lorimay said:


> Hi
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked but hopefully someone can answer:
> 
> We will be at the hotel on Sept. 12 the 1st Dolphin game of the season, its a Monday night game. We want to be back at the hotel to watch the game.
> 
> How is the pizza place on site? Are there any other options besides pizza?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Lori



I've heard good things about the onsite pizza,   but haven't personally tried it myself.

Beyond Pizza,  the only other places currently open onsite are the pool bars which serve typical bar food (burgers, sandwiches, etc).    The Hotel onsite doesn't open until October,   so those restaurants are not yet available.

You can also always call other places in the area that deliver to order food.   I got back LATE one night after the onsite pizza place closed and ordered some pizza from Dominoes.    They couldn't access the building itself however,  so I had to meet the driver down outside the lobby.   It is another possibility for you though.


----------



## lorimay

DCTooTall said:


> I've heard good things about the onsite pizza,   but haven't personally tried it myself.
> 
> Beyond Pizza,  the only other places currently open onsite are the pool bars which serve typical bar food (burgers, sandwiches, etc).    The Hotel onsite doesn't open until October,   so those restaurants are not yet available.
> 
> You can also always call other places in the area that deliver to order food.   I got back LATE one night after the onsite pizza place closed and ordered some pizza from Dominoes.    They couldn't access the building itself however,  so I had to meet the driver down outside the lobby.   It is another possibility for you though.



Thanks so much for the info.
So they are building a new restaurant onsite?
Guess we will try it next time.


----------



## Brian Noble

The Hilton/Waldorf are also just across Chelonia Way---walkable for anyone without mobility issues.  Not sure whether takeout is a viable option from any of those locations, or whether any of them would be suitable for watching the game.

If I were going to get pizza, I would order from Giordano's.  The LBV location is the closest to Bonnet.  They also have to be met at the lobby, but good stuff.


----------



## lorimay

Brian Noble said:


> The Hilton/Waldorf are also just across Chelonia Way---walkable for anyone without mobility issues.  Not sure whether takeout is a viable option from any of those locations, or whether any of them would be suitable for watching the game.
> 
> If I were going to get pizza, I would order from Giordano's.  The LBV location is the closest to Bonnet.  They also have to be met at the lobby, but good stuff.




OK! Thanks, we love good pizza.


----------



## DCTooTall

lorimay said:


> Thanks so much for the info.
> So they are building a new restaurant onsite?
> Guess we will try it next time.



The new hotel is supposed to have 5 restaurants from the information I've seen.


----------



## ehrn

Flippers has always been very good. They have a lg menu and I believe they sill deliver. In fact, we arrive tonight and I may order from there!
Have a great trip!


----------



## missander

Does anyone know the actual date the new hotel opens? We will be there mid October and it would be great to have some more dining options. Jennie


----------



## jennymac75

missander said:


> Does anyone know the actual date the new hotel opens? We will be there mid October and it would be great to have some more dining options. Jennie


The hotel is now accepting reservations for October 8, 2011 and beyond.  I would think the restaurants would be open by then.  Just for giggles, I priced out a 2 bedroom presidential suite at the new hotel.  $1200/night.  Yikes!


----------



## missander

Thanks a lot - fantastic. We will be there a week after that! Jennie


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

jennymac75 said:


> The hotel is now accepting reservations for October 8, 2011 and beyond.  I would think the restaurants would be open by then.  Just for giggles, I priced out a 2 bedroom presidential suite at the new hotel.  $1200/night.  Yikes!


----------



## ClanHarrison

lorimay said:


> Hi
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked but hopefully someone can answer:
> 
> We will be at the hotel on Sept. 12 the 1st Dolphin game of the season, its a Monday night game. We want to be back at the hotel to watch the game.
> 
> How is the pizza place on site? Are there any other options besides pizza?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Lori





ehrn said:


> Flippers has always been very good. They have a lg menu and I believe they sill deliver. In fact, we arrive tonight and I may order from there!
> Have a great trip!



I agree, Flippers has delicious pizza, sandwiches, salads etc. and probably a better value than Giordanos.  Heck, try them both while on vacation.  We did.  We love Giordanos too.

There's a Flippers in Crossroads (other side of DTD on 535) that delivers to Bonnet Creek:

Flipper's Lake Buena Vista/Disney
12525-SR 535
Orlando, FL 32836
(407) 938-9633
Sun-Thur, open til Midnight 
Fri-Sat, open til 1 a.m.


----------



## kleldridge

Giordanno's ....Best Chicago Deep Dish Pizza around!


----------



## Princessbec

What an awesome thread!  Thanks to this I have contacted Ken and Farrell for our trip next April and have received some great options and prices.


----------



## molly1

Princessbec said:


> What an awesome thread!  Thanks to this I have contacted Ken and Farrell for our trip next April and have received some great options and prices.



I agree - I found this site and booked with Ken at Bonnet Creek for November - never stayed there before but - thanks to all the rave reviews and great info on this site - we are going!


----------



## blitzkrieg048

photobob said:


> I am a DCV owner and I am getting pretty excited about our upcoming Bonnet Creek stay. Apparently my in-laws own enough points they can request a view? We are going down the week after Thanksgiving, staying in a one bedroom deluxe. Can anyone recommend an area to request? I like an upper room with a view that maybe you could see fireworks, if there is such a view.



I'm a DVC member to and WBC came up short...no comparison DVC resorts are much better


----------



## Princesca

For how much more money DVC costs than WBC, they darn well OUGHT to be better.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

blitzkrieg048 said:


> I'm a DVC member to and WBC came up short...no comparison DVC resorts are much better



I'm also a DVC owner and am curious in what ways DVC is better .... I picked up a one bedroom for a week at WBC for under $400 including all taxes and no car so I don't have to pay for parking.  I'm pretty happy with my deal.  I know there is no way I could get a week at DVC for that price.  I'm not disagreeing with you I'm just curious about what you didn't like.


----------



## shalom

Princesca said:


> For how much more money DVC costs than WBC, they darn well OUGHT to be better.



Fer sure.  When we're likely to go next time, I can trade into a DVC 2 BR for $200/night.  I can get a 2 BR in Bonnet Creek for $90/night.  I am not at all convinced that DVC is twice as nifty as Bonnet Creek.  

Of course, it depends on what you want.  DVC isn't even on my radar for our next trip, because I'd be traveling with 5 kids, and most DVC units (in particular, the DVC units I'm most interested in) don't have DR tables that seat even six.  We like to get together and hang out around a table while snacking or fooling around on computers, and that's just not an option with DVC.

Most Orlando 2 BRs that sleep eight will seat at least six around the DR table -- DVCs the only one I've looked into that doesn't -- but the other reason I'm considering Bonnet Creek is the lazy rivers.  Bonnet Creek's the one closest to WDW with a proper lazy river (Stormalong Bay may be nifty, but in the lazy river department it's seriously lacking).

We're planning on doing all the parks that trip as well -- if you average the distances, Bonnet Creek is only one minute further than the Epcot resorts from the parks, and a couple of minutes closer than BLT.  But if I were planning to just hit one of the parks, then various DVC resorts would have the clear advantage on that front.

I can see situations where I'd rather stay DVC, even at twice the price, but I'm not sold on the idea that DVC is better overall.  For larger families, anyhow, I think Bonnet Creek is the one with the clear advantage.


----------



## Janet Hill

Own DVC and Wyndham.

Wyndham wins hands down when travelling with extended family and family meals etc are important.  DVC units are just not big enough to have a nice big dining room table to accommodate Christmas dinner.  

DVC units come with horrible cable selections.  My favorite station when staying at a DVC resort is the weather channel.  Not that we go to watch TV, but it's great for a rainy day or in the evening to relax.

We typically stay DVC when we are not going to the parks, but rather are just going to relax, rent boats, etc.  The DVC resorts just have a better resort feel.

We just got back from BCV and I will say the cleanliness of the unit was somewhat lacking and there were lots of little maintenance issues.  

I refrain from declaring one is better than the other the experiences are different and our family enjoys both.


----------



## twinkles

I was hoping someone can let me know their thoughts on the shuttles to the parks.  We are on the fence on whether to stay at WBC or a house off-site.

If we stay off-site we will need a minimum of two car rentals (we have a large group).  If we stay at WBC with the shuttles we can eliminate a big chunk of $$.

Please let me know your pros/cons.  

Thanks!


----------



## twinkles

Could someone please send me a link or info for Farrell?  Tried to goggle but not sure what I'm looking for.

Thank you!


----------



## Brian Noble

> Wyndham wins hands down when travelling with extended family and family meals etc are important. DVC units are just not big enough to have a nice big dining room table to accommodate Christmas dinner.


This is one of the things that does annoy me about DVC units.  The worst offenders are BWV/VWL where you'd be lucky to fit three people around the "dining table" in a unit that claims to sleep eight.  We really only eat breakfast "in" on a regular basis, but it's still bothersome that we can't do it together.


----------



## linnell

twinkles said:


> Could someone please send me a link or info for Farrell?  Tried to goggle but not sure what I'm looking for.
> 
> Thank you!



Search for farrellvacations on eBay. 

I have a question about the grills. Are they close to the pools? Like could my DH grill whilemI swim with the kids and we'd be in the same area? Are there grills near all the buildings? Thanks!


----------



## gigm99

lorimay said:


> Hi
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked but hopefully someone can answer:
> 
> We will be at the hotel on Sept. 12 the 1st Dolphin game of the season, its a Monday night game. We want to be back at the hotel to watch the game.
> 
> How is the pizza place on site? Are there any other options besides pizza?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Lori



Hey Lori we are going to be at WBC then too. We are making our first WBC Disney trip with the kids 9/10-9/17. You guys have fun!

Nicole


----------



## Tracey123

linnell said:


> Search for farrellvacations on eBay.
> 
> I have a question about the grills. Are they close to the pools? Like could my DH grill whilemI swim with the kids and we'd be in the same area? Are there grills near all the buildings? Thanks!



The grills are not very close to the pools.  You would have to go and meet him.


----------



## hlm2007

I'm considering renting from Wyndham Bonnet Creek for our next trip.  I priced with Ken and Farrell's Vacations.  Ken is much higher than Farrell and even Ken said the chance of rebooking as we get closer in is not likely because it's prime season.  I haven't heard anything about Farrell's vacations before though.  Has anyone heard anything about him/his business or used him before?  Thanks for your help and advice.  
Edited to add: Another question - it looks like with Farrell, you have to pay the full amount up front.  Is that normal? I don't mind doing it as long as this is a standard process...???


----------



## 1GR8DISNEYFAN

hlm2007 said:


> I'm considering renting from Wyndham Bonnet Creek for our next trip.  I priced with Ken and Farrell's Vacations.  Ken is much higher than Farrell and even Ken said the chance of rebooking as we get closer in is not likely because it's prime season.  I haven't heard anything about Farrell's vacations before though.  Has anyone heard anything about him/his business or used him before?  Thanks for your help and advice.
> Edited to add: Another question - it looks like with Farrell, you have to pay the full amount up front.  Is that normal? I don't mind doing it as long as this is a standard process...???



We only rented once and it was through Farrell, but I can tell you everything went very smoothly and he was very prompt.  I was a little concerned about paying full amount up front with out any refund possible, only exchange, but it worked out ok for us.  I don't think you have to pay full amount up front with Ken and I think he has some sort of refund policy.  But Farrell did offer us the better price so we took our chances.


----------



## two*little*birds

hlm2007 said:


> I'm considering renting from Wyndham Bonnet Creek for our next trip.  I priced with Ken and Farrell's Vacations.  Ken is much higher than Farrell and even Ken said the chance of rebooking as we get closer in is not likely because it's prime season.  I haven't heard anything about Farrell's vacations before though.  Has anyone heard anything about him/his business or used him before?  Thanks for your help and advice.
> Edited to add: Another question - it looks like with Farrell, you have to pay the full amount up front.  Is that normal? I don't mind doing it as long as this is a standard process...???



You can also try contacting Paul @ Utopia World Vacations - http://www.utopiaworldvacations.com/home.php

Good luck!


----------



## gigm99

We are checking in for our first stay at WBC on 9/10.  We have booked a 4 bedroom presidential.  Originally we were going to check out on 9/16, but then we added a day.  That extra day is a separate reservation.  I called last week and they told me that we might have to move rooms since the 4 bedrooms are assigned at reservation and they didn't currently have one for all 7 days we are there.  Then I called today to double check (because last week's person didn't sound too knowledgable) and the lady today told me that if the unit is the same size, we would not have to move. She also told me the rooms are not preassigned (even the 4 br pres) so I requested a fireworks view (last week's lady said my assigned room for 6 days was no fireworks view, but the 1 day had a fireworks view.  She said the 4 bedrooms are assigned at reservation and unchangeable).  Anyone know which lady is right? 

Thanks!
Nicole

(I'm a Wyndham owner so I booked directly, not through Ken or anyone).


----------



## blitzkrieg048

shalom said:


> Fer sure.  When we're likely to go next time, I can trade into a DVC 2 BR for $200/night.  I can get a 2 BR in Bonnet Creek for $90/night.  I am not at all convinced that DVC is twice as nifty as Bonnet Creek.
> 
> Of course, it depends on what you want.  DVC isn't even on my radar for our next trip, because I'd be traveling with 5 kids, and most DVC units (in particular, the DVC units I'm most interested in) don't have DR tables that seat even six.  We like to get together and hang out around a table while snacking or fooling around on computers, and that's just not an option with DVC.
> 
> Most Orlando 2 BRs that sleep eight will seat at least six around the DR table -- DVCs the only one I've looked into that doesn't -- but the other reason I'm considering Bonnet Creek is the lazy rivers.  Bonnet Creek's the one closest to WDW with a proper lazy river (Stormalong Bay may be nifty, but in the lazy river department it's seriously lacking).
> 
> We're planning on doing all the parks that trip as well -- if you average the distances, Bonnet Creek is only one minute further than the Epcot resorts from the parks, and a couple of minutes closer than BLT.  But if I were planning to just hit one of the parks, then various DVC resorts would have the clear advantage on that front.
> 
> I can see situations where I'd rather stay DVC, even at twice the price, but I'm not sold on the idea that DVC is better overall.  For larger families, anyhow, I think Bonnet Creek is the one with the clear advantage.



I'm curious why you still own DVC, sounds like your WBC person.  Why would DVC have a clear advantage if ur just hitting one park.  It would have a clear advantage if you were hitting more parks with their better transportation than WBC.  I could see your point if u said it the other way around.  And if u stay at a DVC during free meal plans that would more than make up the cost and u wouldnt need a rental car


----------



## JimMIA

blitzkrieg048 said:


> Why would DVC have a clear advantage if ur just hitting one park.


I'm sure they were talking about the ability to walk to several of the parks from a DVC resort -- to Epcot from BCV or BWV, to MK from BLT. 





> It would have a clear advantage if you were hitting more parks with their better transportation than WBC.


Depends on what you're talking about -- multiple parks during the same trip, or multiple parks in the same day.  

For multiple parks in the same vacation, DVC probably has an advantage...but maybe not, depending on where you stay.  OKW and BLT transportation may be better than WBC.  Haven't stayed at AKV, so I don't know.  The Epcot resort transportation is probably worse than WBC -- it's shared with other properties and we hear frequent complaints about it on the DVC boards.  SSR is probably a tossup, but if you're in the Treehouses, you have to take a bus to catch the real bus, so that's obviously less convenient than WBC's scheduled service.  

If you talk about trying to do multiple parks in one day without a car, that's a nightmare no matter what system you use, except for the monorail between MK and Epcot, or the boats between Epcot and DHS.  There are no Disney buses that go from one theme park to another.  Also, once they get to a WDW theme park or DTD, WBC guests have full access to Disney transportation...so that's a tossup.    





> And if u stay at a DVC during free meal plans that would more than make up the cost and u wouldnt need a rental car


Nope.  People staying at DVC on points (whether their own or renting), or on timeshare exchanges through RCI, are not eligible for "FREE" DDP.  

The only way you could stay at DVC and get free dining would be to go through Disney CRO and pay rack rates for your room, plus park tickets, etc.  And that would enormously increase the cost of your stay.


----------



## JimMIA

blitzkrieg048 said:


> I'm curious why you still own DVC, sounds like your WBC person.


I'm not sure they own DVC.  It sounds to me like they're talking about a timeshare exchange into DVC via RCI.  If that's the case, their nightly cost would depend on the MFs on the timeshare they were trading in and the trading power it had.

For our May trip, I initially made a split reservation between OKW and WBC, using DVC points at OKW and Wyndham points at WBC.  Both stays were 1 BRs for weeknights (S-M at OKW, T-W-Th at WBC), so low points at both.  Also, for people who don't know, OKW has the lowest points-per-night costs; other DVC resorts would ordinarily be much higher than the numbers below.  

I owned at OKW, having bought at a pretty low price, so my points cost was about $7 per point.  My Wyndham points cost is lower ($4.48/K) because I got it basically for nothing and the MFs are lower.   

The OKW nights (27 points per night X $7) priced out at $189 per night.  

The WBC nights normally would have been about $67 per night (15K X $4.48), but we caught a flukey break and got it for $40 per night because it was only 9K points per night.

We have a car anyway, so the transportation was a non-issue for us.  We ended up canceling the OKW stay and spent the whole stay at WBC...which we enjoyed very much.


----------



## shalom

Janet Hill said:


> DVC units come with horrible cable selections.  My favorite station when staying at a DVC resort is the weather channel.  Not that we go to watch TV, but it's great for a rainy day or in the evening to relax.



Disney daughter really wanted to stay in a DVC unit, even after touring one and seeing that it was small, but then she found out about the TV situation...    My kids love watching TV on vacation because the only live broadcast TV we do at home is the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade while hubby bastes the turkey.  Everything else we get on disc or download (we'll download broadcast stuff).  But while they like the Disney channel, it's Discovery, History and the Food channels that are the _crucial_ ones.  

And some of us are Weather channel fans, too.  



blitzkrieg048 said:


> I'm curious why you still own DVC, sounds like your WBC person.



Don't own Disney or Wyndham; my numbers were for trading in through RCI (for Disney) and another method I've got access to as a TS owner  (for Wyndham).



blitzkrieg048 said:


> Why would DVC have a clear advantage if ur just hitting one park.



JimMIA pegged it; because you can walk to the Magic Kingdom or Epcot.  I hate using buses while on vacation, so we'd be driving wherever we stayed, meaning Disney transportation isn't a big appeal.  We're more of the "drift out way behind the crowds" type, and like riding the monorail or a boat, so probably wouldn't even use Disney buses for the MK at closing.  The one advantage Disney has in terms of transportation is that my eldest son could use the buses onsite, since we'll only have the one vehicle and he won't be able to drive himself.  Which is not a huge advantage, because he would rather be in an offsite resort where he can take the LYNX buses where ever he cares to go.  



blitzkrieg048 said:


> And if u stay at a DVC during free meal plans that would more than make up the cost and u wouldnt need a rental car



Don't like the Disney dining plans -- the reason Disney daughter voted for SeaWorld over WDW last time was that she loves SeaWorld's dining plan and hates Disney's -- and we drive to Orlando so don't get a rental car.  And, as JimMIA points out, if you're staying on points or through RCI, you can't get the free dining anyhow.



JimMIA said:


> Also, for people who don't know, OKW has the lowest points-per-night costs; other DVC resorts would ordinarily be much higher than the numbers below.



That's true of DVC points; trading in through our system, most of the Orlando resorts cost the same number of my points, meaning a standard DVC 2 BR at any of the resorts costs the exact same as a standard Wyndham 2 BR (and makes them all roughly equal to the Orlando resort in our system closest to Disney  ).  For DVC, that's the best deal I have access to, but there are cheaper Wyndham options elsewhere.


----------



## DCTooTall

gigm99 said:


> We are checking in for our first stay at WBC on 9/10.  We have booked a 4 bedroom presidential.  Originally we were going to check out on 9/16, but then we added a day.  That extra day is a separate reservation.  I called last week and they told me that we might have to move rooms since the 4 bedrooms are assigned at reservation and they didn't currently have one for all 7 days we are there.  Then I called today to double check (because last week's person didn't sound too knowledgable) and the lady today told me that if the unit is the same size, we would not have to move. She also told me the rooms are not preassigned (even the 4 br pres) so I requested a fireworks view (last week's lady said my assigned room for 6 days was no fireworks view, but the 1 day had a fireworks view.  She said the 4 bedrooms are assigned at reservation and unchangeable).  Anyone know which lady is right?
> 
> Thanks!
> Nicole
> 
> (I'm a Wyndham owner so I booked directly, not through Ken or anyone).



  I've heard both ways.

 In theory,  Presidential Reserve units and units for VIP members are assigned at the time of the reservation.

In reality,  i've heard that WBC often doesn't assign the rooms until a week or 2 before checkin.

My recommendation for you would be to call the resort directly and ask them.  They would have a better idea how their particular resort is run in your situation than someone at the primary Wyndham call center.



JimMIA said:


> If you talk about trying to do multiple parks in one day without a car, that's a nightmare no matter what system you use, except for the monorail between MK and Epcot, or the boats between Epcot and DHS.  There are no Disney buses that go from one theme park to another.  Also, once they get to a WDW theme park or DTD, WBC guests have full access to Disney transportation...so that's a tossup.    Nope.  People staying at DVC on points (whether their own or renting), or on timeshare exchanges through RCI, are not eligible for "FREE" DDP.
> 
> The only way you could stay at DVC and get free dining would be to go through Disney CRO and pay rack rates for your room, plus park tickets, etc.  And that would enormously increase the cost of your stay.



I thought You could catch a bus from park to park.  The only possible exceptions being (obviously) MK to EPCOT because of the monorail,   and all other MK to park busses being located at the TTC instead of the main bus depot at the park entrance.     I think I've also seen EPCOT to MGM buses,   but those may not be as prevalent because of the Friendship to the International Gateway.

Something else to consider and factor in for people trading into DVC is the "resort fee" i've heard DVC charges exchange guests.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I've heard both ways.
> 
> In theory, Presidential Reserve units and units for VIP members are assigned at the time of the reservation.
> 
> In reality, i've heard that WBC often doesn't assign the rooms until a week or 2 before checkin.


Following up on this...Bonnet works hard to not move you if they can avoid it.  And, as far as I have heard, they are usually successful.  Essentially, Bonnet has *never* operated as a week-by-week resort, even though the inventory in the computer reservation system is managed that way.  It's pure UDI/points.

That said, VIP owners (gold and above) *are* supposed to be able to reserve specific units at the time of booking.  In years past, VIPs have complained (loudly) that Bonnet has not observed the "do not move" flags that identify such bookings.  VIP owners are important enough to the sales arm of the company that someone might have leaned on Bonnet's local management to get them to "shape up".  Combine that with the fact that the 4BPs are relatively rare, and it is possible that they don't have the flexibility to keep you in the same room.



> My recommendation for you would be to call the resort directly and ask them.


This is right on the money.  The front desk should be able to give you more insight.  When I called the resort's direct line to make my location request it was reasonably clear to me that the woman I spoke with had access to room assignments.



> Something else to consider and factor in for people trading into DVC is the "resort fee" i've heard DVC charges exchange guests.


This isn't a huge burden---$95 per exchange.  It's just about equal to the cost of theme park parking for seven days.


----------



## blitzkrieg048

shalom said:


> Disney daughter really wanted to stay in a DVC unit, even after touring one and seeing that it was small, but then she found out about the TV situation...    My kids love watching TV on vacation because the only live broadcast TV we do at home is the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade while hubby bastes the turkey.  Everything else we get on disc or download (we'll download broadcast stuff).  But while they like the Disney channel, it's Discovery, History and the Food channels that are the _crucial_ ones.
> 
> And some of us are Weather channel fans, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't own Disney or Wyndham; my numbers were for trading in through RCI (for Disney) and another method I've got access to as a TS owner  (for Wyndham).
> 
> 
> 
> JimMIA pegged it; because you can walk to the Magic Kingdom or Epcot.  I hate using buses while on vacation, so we'd be driving wherever we stayed, meaning Disney transportation isn't a big appeal.  We're more of the "drift out way behind the crowds" type, and like riding the monorail or a boat, so probably wouldn't even use Disney buses for the MK at closing.  The one advantage Disney has in terms of transportation is that my eldest son could use the buses onsite, since we'll only have the one vehicle and he won't be able to drive himself.  Which is not a huge advantage, because he would rather be in an offsite resort where he can take the LYNX buses where ever he cares to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like the Disney dining plans -- the reason Disney daughter voted for SeaWorld over WDW last time was that she loves SeaWorld's dining plan and hates Disney's -- and we drive to Orlando so don't get a rental car.  And, as JimMIA points out, if you're staying on points or through RCI, you can't get the free dining anyhow.
> 
> That's true of DVC points; trading in through our system, most of the Orlando resorts cost the same number of my points, meaning a standard DVC 2 BR at any of the resorts costs the exact same as a standard Wyndham 2 BR (and makes them all roughly equal to the Orlando resort in our system closest to Disney  ).  For DVC, that's the best deal I have access to, but there are cheaper Wyndham options elsewhere.




 the way you were talking it sounded like you were paying to stay at DVC resorts thats why i mentioned the free meal plans.  And again dont know how jimmia nailed when like u said u can walk to epcot from boardwalk and BCV or take the boat to epcot or hollwood studios...also u could take a monrail to epcot or to magic kingdom from BLT.  The buses at WBC run fewer times to the parx than disney transpot and if u rent a car what difference does it make anyway?


----------



## JimMIA

DCTooTall said:


> I thought You could catch a bus from park to park.


Nope -- zero park to park buses.  The buses go only between the theme parks and Disney resorts or DTD.  

To go park to park, you have to take a bus to a resort or DTD, then catch a bus from there to the other park.  Of course, you could walk from Epcot to BWV or BCV and catch a bus there to another park.  Or walk to the Contemporary from MK.  But no direct park-to-park buses.

Also no direct buses for resort to resort.  If you're staying at OKW, for example, but dining at AKL, you'd have to take an OKW bus to a park, then catch a bus from there to AKL.


----------



## JimMIA

blitzkrieg048 said:


> the way you were talking it sounded like you were paying to stay at DVC resorts thats why i mentioned the free meal plans.  And again dont know how jimmia nailed when like u said u can walk to epcot from boardwalk and BCV or take the boat to epcot or hollwood studios...also u could take a monrail to epcot or to magic kingdom from BLT.  The buses at WBC run fewer times to the parx than disney transpot and if u rent a car what difference does it make anyway?


No offense, but you seem to be responding to posts without reading them.


----------



## shalom

JimMIA said:


> No offense, but you seem to be responding to posts without reading them.



That was my thought as well.  Although heaven knows he's not the first one whose eyes glaze over a bit when reading one of my epics.


----------



## DCTooTall

JimMIA said:


> Nope -- zero park to park buses.  The buses go only between the theme parks and Disney resorts or DTD.
> 
> To go park to park, you have to take a bus to a resort or DTD, then catch a bus from there to the other park.  Of course, you could walk from Epcot to BWV or BCV and catch a bus there to another park.  Or walk to the Contemporary from MK.  But no direct park-to-park buses.
> 
> Also no direct buses for resort to resort.  If you're staying at OKW, for example, but dining at AKL, you'd have to take an OKW bus to a park, then catch a bus from there to AKL.




Hmmmm.... Interesting.   Never do the buses anymore (I like the freedom of a car),   so I'm just going off stuff I've seen in other threads around teh DIS.

 I do know however that there are no Park-to-DTD buses.   That's pretty much been confirmed in every "Can I park at DTD to avoid paying for parking?!" thread.


----------



## blitzkrieg048

shalom said:


> That was my thought as well.  Although heaven knows he's not the first one whose eyes glaze over a bit when reading one of my epics.



lol


----------



## blitzkrieg048

JimMIA said:


> No offense, but you seem to be responding to posts without reading them.



nope no offense taking and i actually like ur responses to be honest...i re-read ur post about multiple parx and staying at DVC and I still don't know how WBC transports beats disney's...and shalom mentioned she rents a car and likes her eldsets son can take disney transport...but then he likes to take a lynx bus to go where he wants so she sounded like she wasnt sure what she liked. And i did mis the part about her trading into DVC but the rest I read just fine..thanx again hope to hear back from ya.


----------



## mikat

DCTooTall said:


> I thought You could catch a bus from park to park.  The only possible exceptions being (obviously) MK to EPCOT because of the monorail,   and all other MK to park busses being located at the TTC instead of the main bus depot at the park entrance.     I think I've also seen EPCOT to MGM buses,   but those may not be as prevalent because of the Friendship to the International Gateway.





JimMIA said:


> Nope -- zero park to park buses.  The buses go only between the theme parks and Disney resorts or DTD.



Actually, there are direct buses for EP <-> AK, DHS <-> AK,  EP <-> DHS.  I have personally ridden all of these buses.  There are also buses from these parks to the TTC to connect to MK.

You can also consult the OLP Disney Transportation Wizard, which lists all of these direct routes:

http://www.ourlaughingplace.com/aspx/twiz.aspx


----------



## JimMIA

DCTooTall said:


> I do know however that there are no Park-to-DTD buses.   That's pretty much been confirmed in every "Can I park at DTD to avoid paying for parking?!" thread.


Ooops, you're right!  Can you tell we drive to WDW?


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

mikat said:


> Actually, there are direct buses for EP <-> AK, DHS <-> AK,  EP <-> DHS.  I have personally ridden all of these buses.  There are also buses from these parks to the TTC to connect to MK.
> 
> You can also consult the OLP Disney Transportation Wizard, which lists all of these direct routes:
> 
> http://www.ourlaughingplace.com/aspx/twiz.aspx



Wow!  That is great .... I've never seen it before!


----------



## mikat

JimMIA said:


> Ooops, you're right!  Can you tell we drive to WDW?



And after all of those buses, we're renting a car next time! the buses are actually great, but I'm tired of waiting for them all the time.



Grumpy Grandma said:


> Wow!  That is great .... I've never seen it before!



The OLP is great resource, although I don't really think they're times are necessarily up to date.  I love being able to see the options that are available.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Nope -- zero park to park buses. The buses go only between the theme parks and Disney resorts or DTD.


Actually, there *are* park<->park buses (excepting MK, where it's park<->TTC), but there are *not* park<->DTD buses.

Here is the Transportation Sticky with the details.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2573200

FWIW, I would not trust the OLP Wizard any farther than I could throw it.  Several errors.  It is much safer just to ask a Transportation Cast Member how to get where you want to go (assuming the signs don't make things clear).


----------



## AndyFL

We just got back from a week at WBC and we really liked the place. We have always stayed ON-site so we were a little unsure of this trip. As for the buses, there are good points and bad points. Be sure to take a bus schedule with you when you head out in the morning to the parks and don't worry if you miss the last bus at HS or Epcot, just take a bus or monorail to TTC and catch the bus there. I LOVE the fact that the buses can be counted on to be at a certain spot at a certain time.....we have spent much time sitting on benches at a Disney Resort straining to read the destination of a bus as it showed up. Security was good and it felt like we were at a Disney resort. The rooms were large and clean and the elevators were very quick. The calls to the room from sales people were headed off by unplugging the phones before we went to bed. Internet was free and you had the option of hardwire or wireless though the wireless was sluggish. They are almost through with a new hotel between buildings 6 and 3 which we were told will have a few restaurants which was our only complaint....no places to sit down and enjoy a nice meal. We were on the 7th floor of bdg 4 and it was a little of a trek to the bus stop at 6 or 1 but no more than at CSR or POR or OKW. 

Moral to the story: if you are nervous about staying off-site and staying here instead, don't be.


----------



## lorimay

AndyFL said:


> We just got back from a week at WBC and we really liked the place. We have always stayed ON-site so we were a little unsure of this trip. As for the buses, there are good points and bad points. Be sure to take a bus schedule with you when you head out in the morning to the parks and don't worry if you miss the last bus at HS or Epcot, just take a bus or monorail to TTC and catch the bus there. I LOVE the fact that the buses can be counted on to be at a certain spot at a certain time.....we have spent much time sitting on benches at a Disney Resort straining to read the destination of a bus as it showed up. Security was good and it felt like we were at a Disney resort. The rooms were large and clean and the elevators were very quick. The calls to the room from sales people were headed off by unplugging the phones before we went to bed. Internet was free and you had the option of hardwire or wireless though the wireless was sluggish. They are almost through with a new hotel between buildings 6 and 3 which we were told will have a few restaurants which was our only complaint....no places to sit down and enjoy a nice meal. We were on the 7th floor of bdg 4 and it was a little of a trek to the bus stop at 6 or 1 but no more than at CSR or POR or OKW.
> 
> Moral to the story: if you are nervous about staying off-site and staying here instead, don't be.



Im glad you enjoyed the hotel. We are leaving for WBC in 6 days. We also stay on property and this is a first for us. We are looking foward to trying the hotel out. We are 6 adults and 2 toddlers. Are the buses the same as disney buses? We are afraid they will be vans and can't bring the kids on those without carseats.


----------



## SalandJeff

If you bring your laptop to WBC, where do you keep it when you are out of the room?  I don't remember using the safe on our last trip for anything ... would it fit a laptop?


----------



## Echo queen

It won't fit in the safe.  There is no regular housekeeping so no one should be coming into your room.


----------



## lorimay

Echo queen said:


> It won't fit in the safe.  There is no regular housekeeping so no one should be coming into your room.




I saw that they do not offer daily housekeeping, but can you get fresh towels daily?


----------



## Echo queen

lorimay said:


> I saw that they do not offer daily housekeeping, but can you get fresh towels daily?



Yes call for towels whenever you like.


----------



## Brian Noble

> where do you keep it when you are out of the room?


On the counter.  Hasn't gone walking yet.  It could, and I would be bummed, but not devastated---I have a very regular backup system in place.


----------



## two*little*birds

Brian Noble said:


> On the counter.  Hasn't gone walking yet.  It could, and I would be bummed, but not devastated---I have a very regular backup system in place.



I'm of the same opinion, plus have good travel insurance.


----------



## AndyFL

lorimay said:


> Im glad you enjoyed the hotel. We are leaving for WBC in 6 days. We also stay on property and this is a first for us. We are looking foward to trying the hotel out. We are 6 adults and 2 toddlers. Are the buses the same as disney buses? We are afraid they will be vans and can't bring the kids on those without carseats.



No, they're not vans but buses. We did not experience them being crowded either....lot's of times it was just us and another family or two. Very nice drivers as well. Be SURE to get a couple of bus schedules when you check in and remember that IF you miss the last bus from HS or Epcot you can just take a bus or monorail to TTC and catch a bus there. There are two bus stops, one at bldg 1 and one at 6 so you might want to ask for one of those buildings if you can.


----------



## lorimay

Thank you I will pick them up as soon as we arrive!

IN 6 DAYS!!!!!


----------



## charlesh

We just got back from WDW on Sunday.  Overall we had a great trip.  We were in building 5.

We had two issues perhaps people should be aware of as they may or may not be an issue for you.  Let me say up front this is our second trip and we really like WBC and would stay again, though next time we may look harder at alternatives.  For the cost, it is a great bargain and hard to beat being on property.

On our last trip, the pirate slide by building 5 was open to anyone, no restrictions, while the blue slide by building 3 required riders to be 48" or higher and/or be able to swim a length of the pool.  So when we were given an option between a fireworks view in building 3 and a non-view in building 5 we took the option that would give our 6 year old son the most access to a pool slide he could use.  This was 6:30pm on Sunday after a two day drive.  What we discovered the next morning was that there was now a 48" or higher restriction on the pirate slide as well, and no swimming requirement to get a round it.  Fortunately my son had been taking swimming lessons, so he and I were able to walk around the long way (walkway still closed at building 6) and he got a bunch of slide time in on the blue slide.  But if we had only known this in advance we would have known to take the room in building 3 and get some fireworks viewing as well.

The first room they put us in in building 5 was on the third floor.  Overall it was okay, but the carpet was filthy and my wife stepped on a carpet tack sticking up through the carpet and that was unacceptable with our 9 month old son now crawling all over the place.  We also noticed the pile of dirt outside the door here, but my wife eventually figured out that this was not from previous guests but from the cleaning crew using the carpet sweeper previously mentioned, and that eventually the hallway carpet gets vacuumed.

I found this out when I arrived with all our stuff, fortunately on a cart.  So I and the 6 year old walked back over to the main building to get new room keys for a room on the fifth floor.  Unfortunately this room also turned out to have a filthy carpet, as well as a footprint on the sheets in the bed (we always do a bedbug check before unpacking into a hotel room).  By now my wife was upset, we'd spent an hour plus and still didn't have an acceptable room.

She called and requested a vacuum cleaner and sheets for the bed.  The on-shift night manager sent his head of maintenance and housekeeping to check out two possible replacement rooms, and they asked if we would like to move to a room on the 14th floor.  We waited 15 minutes for them to check the rooms, and then 15 minutes for them to send new room keys over.  My wife went up to check and came down nearly in tears as the carpet in this new room was still filthy and there were long hairs in the bed.  My wife is not a super clean freak or what not, but she's read enough about hotel cleanliness that she Lysol wipes down all surfaces where ever we go.  So the dirt was definitely making her unhappy.  I put my foot down as I knew continuing to move would just be worse and the fifth floor room was the best of the three.  So the housekeeper brought us a vacuum cleaner after we indicated we'd stay, and a maid also came up with new sheets for the bed and the pull-out bed and made the bed.  So we arrived at 6:30pm and after 10pm we were finally able to start unpacking into our room.

Someone at the resort told us that Wyndham had switched from having a staff of housekeepers to clean rooms to using a contract service, and that the contractor's crews did not do as good a job.  This most certainly was our experience having looked at three rooms in the same building.  When someone's been living in a place for a week you need to use more than that push carpet sweeper (very weak, I tried it myself and it can't get into corners etc) to clean the carpet.  And your staff should not be dumping the sweeper in the hallway as all guests see that area.

Every Wyndham employee we interacted with at the resort was friendly and helpful and did everything they could.  We had no complaints with the staff or any other aspect of the resort.  My wife submitted a formal complaint through Wyndham's website and was amazed that at no point including the next day when she called and talked to the regular day manager about it were we comped in any way for our troubles, not even say $10 worth of free drinks at the pool or something more tangible than a verbal apology.

we most certainly hope that enough people are complaining about the carpets etc for Wyndham to realize its an issue they need to fix.  I wouldn't discourage anyone from still trying Bonnet Creek, if you're someone who is bugged by dirty carpets just know to insist on a vacuum cleaner if the carpets are dirty.  30 minutes of vacuuming is worth a week's peace of mind on vacation.  Otherwise it's a great resort and we echo all the good things said here about it.  Hopefully we can save someone else some time and effort at the beginning of their vacation by what we learned.


----------



## AndyFL

WOW, I hate that you had such problems. We were in building 4 and our room was spotless.....and my Wife IS a clean-freak. I guess on our next stay we'll leave our luggage in the car until we check out the room.


----------



## blitzkrieg048

charlesh said:


> We just got back from WDW on Sunday.  Overall we had a great trip.  We were in building 5.
> 
> We had two issues perhaps people should be aware of as they may or may not be an issue for you.  Let me say up front this is our second trip and we really like WBC and would stay again, though next time we may look harder at alternatives.  For the cost, it is a great bargain and hard to beat being on property.
> 
> On our last trip, the pirate slide by building 5 was open to anyone, no restrictions, while the blue slide by building 3 required riders to be 48" or higher and/or be able to swim a length of the pool.  So when we were given an option between a fireworks view in building 3 and a non-view in building 5 we took the option that would give our 6 year old son the most access to a pool slide he could use.  This was 6:30pm on Sunday after a two day drive.  What we discovered the next morning was that there was now a 48" or higher restriction on the pirate slide as well, and no swimming requirement to get a round it.  Fortunately my son had been taking swimming lessons, so he and I were able to walk around the long way (walkway still closed at building 6) and he got a bunch of slide time in on the blue slide.  But if we had only known this in advance we would have known to take the room in building 3 and get some fireworks viewing as well.
> 
> The first room they put us in in building 5 was on the third floor.  Overall it was okay, but the carpet was filthy and my wife stepped on a carpet tack sticking up through the carpet and that was unacceptable with our 9 month old son now crawling all over the place.  We also noticed the pile of dirt outside the door here, but my wife eventually figured out that this was not from previous guests but from the cleaning crew using the carpet sweeper previously mentioned, and that eventually the hallway carpet gets vacuumed.
> 
> I found this out when I arrived with all our stuff, fortunately on a cart.  So I and the 6 year old walked back over to the main building to get new room keys for a room on the fifth floor.  Unfortunately this room also turned out to have a filthy carpet, as well as a footprint on the sheets in the bed (we always do a bedbug check before unpacking into a hotel room).  By now my wife was upset, we'd spent an hour plus and still didn't have an acceptable room.
> 
> She called and requested a vacuum cleaner and sheets for the bed.  The on-shift night manager sent his head of maintenance and housekeeping to check out two possible replacement rooms, and they asked if we would like to move to a room on the 14th floor.  We waited 15 minutes for them to check the rooms, and then 15 minutes for them to send new room keys over.  My wife went up to check and came down nearly in tears as the carpet in this new room was still filthy and there were long hairs in the bed.  My wife is not a super clean freak or what not, but she's read enough about hotel cleanliness that she Lysol wipes down all surfaces where ever we go.  So the dirt was definitely making her unhappy.  I put my foot down as I knew continuing to move would just be worse and the fifth floor room was the best of the three.  So the housekeeper brought us a vacuum cleaner after we indicated we'd stay, and a maid also came up with new sheets for the bed and the pull-out bed and made the bed.  So we arrived at 6:30pm and after 10pm we were finally able to start unpacking into our room.
> 
> Someone at the resort told us that Wyndham had switched from having a staff of housekeepers to clean rooms to using a contract service, and that the contractor's crews did not do as good a job.  This most certainly was our experience having looked at three rooms in the same building.  When someone's been living in a place for a week you need to use more than that push carpet sweeper (very weak, I tried it myself and it can't get into corners etc) to clean the carpet.  And your staff should not be dumping the sweeper in the hallway as all guests see that area.
> 
> Every Wyndham employee we interacted with at the resort was friendly and helpful and did everything they could.  We had no complaints with the staff or any other aspect of the resort.  My wife submitted a formal complaint through Wyndham's website and was amazed that at no point including the next day when she called and talked to the regular day manager about it were we comped in any way for our troubles, not even say $10 worth of free drinks at the pool or something more tangible than a verbal apology.
> 
> we most certainly hope that enough people are complaining about the carpets etc for Wyndham to realize its an issue they need to fix.  I wouldn't discourage anyone from still trying Bonnet Creek, if you're someone who is bugged by dirty carpets just know to insist on a vacuum cleaner if the carpets are dirty.  30 minutes of vacuuming is worth a week's peace of mind on vacation.  Otherwise it's a great resort and we echo all the good things said here about it.  Hopefully we can save someone else some time and effort at the beginning of their vacation by what we learned.



Sorry u had some problems, i was in the same boat with shower head, A/C. and ant problems...it stinx wen u look forward to something and u walk into that.


----------



## DCTooTall

lorimay said:


> Im glad you enjoyed the hotel. We are leaving for WBC in 6 days. We also stay on property and this is a first for us. We are looking foward to trying the hotel out. We are 6 adults and 2 toddlers. Are the buses the same as disney buses? We are afraid they will be vans and can't bring the kids on those without carseats.



 First off... You need to keep in mind that this is NOT a hotel.  It is a Timeshare resort.  While to some it may seem like a pretty simple difference,  there are a bunch of very big differences in the types of service you should expect from them.  (the biggest and most obvious being the daily housekeeping)



SalandJeff said:


> If you bring your laptop to WBC, where do you keep it when you are out of the room?  I don't remember using the safe on our last trip for anything ... would it fit a laptop?



 Honestly,  I always just leave it on the kitchen counter.    The safe is pretty small,  and since the only people who should be entering my room while I'm there is me (and my guests),   i'm not too concerned about it.



lorimay said:


> I saw that they do not offer daily housekeeping, but can you get fresh towels daily?



 You can call the front desk and request them.....   Or you can just run your towels thru the washer/dryer while you are there.   honestly,   It doesn't take that long to throw the towels in the washer in the morning while everyone is finishing getting ready (or eating breakfast),  and then throw them in the dryer as you head out for the day.

And they give you enough towels for the max occupancy of the room (for a 2bdrm you are looking at about 8 towels),   so if you have fewer people you very likely won't be going thru all the towels in a single day.




charlesh said:


> We just got back from WDW on Sunday.  Overall we had a great trip.  We were in building 5.
> 
> {SNIP}
> 
> Someone at the resort told us that Wyndham had switched from having a staff of housekeepers to clean rooms to using a contract service, and that the contractor's crews did not do as good a job.  This most certainly was our experience having looked at three rooms in the same building.  When someone's been living in a place for a week you need to use more than that push carpet sweeper (very weak, I tried it myself and it can't get into corners etc) to clean the carpet.  And your staff should not be dumping the sweeper in the hallway as all guests see that area.
> 
> Every Wyndham employee we interacted with at the resort was friendly and helpful and did everything they could.  We had no complaints with the staff or any other aspect of the resort.  My wife submitted a formal complaint through Wyndham's website and was amazed that at no point including the next day when she called and talked to the regular day manager about it were we comped in any way for our troubles, not even say $10 worth of free drinks at the pool or something more tangible than a verbal apology.



I'll have to make sure I check how things are when i'm there on my next 2 trips.   If the quality of the housekeeping has seriously degraded,  i may have to see what needs to be done to file a complaint with the owners association.


  I'd have to say I'm not surprised you weren't comp'd at all.  Remember,  this is a timeshare resort,  which means it's budget is actually paid for out of the annual fees paid for by the owners.  Because of this,   it's not like a regular hotel were Wyndham would have a budget it can fudge in order to comp a guest in order to try and maintain future business (and profit).


----------



## stackyallred

So, can someone confirm for me- there are no regular vacuums in any of the rooms?  I thought I remembered someone saying in the old WBC thread that there were.  I just can't imagine my 23 month old eating at least one meal a day and several snacks in the room over a 5 day period and us not needing an actual vacuum... maybe I can fit my little handvac in the suitcase if necessary...  Thanks for any info you can give!


----------



## mrzrich

There was a REAL vacuum in our room.  It was in the closet across from the kitchen.


----------



## SalandJeff

We were last at WBC in April 2010 and we had a real vacuum as well.  We were in building 5.


----------



## charlesh

Building 5 room 592 now has a vacuum, at least until housekeeping remembers and gets it back.


----------



## stackyallred

Thanks for the replies about the vacuum!  I guess if all else fails I can ask housekeeping for one and keep it hostage for the remainder of our trip!


----------



## gigm99

Brian Noble said:


> Following up on this...Bonnet works hard to not move you if they can avoid it.  And, as far as I have heard, they are usually successful.  Essentially, Bonnet has *never* operated as a week-by-week resort, even though the inventory in the computer reservation system is managed that way.  It's pure UDI/points.
> 
> That said, VIP owners (gold and above) *are* supposed to be able to reserve specific units at the time of booking.  In years past, VIPs have complained (loudly) that Bonnet has not observed the "do not move" flags that identify such bookings.  VIP owners are important enough to the sales arm of the company that someone might have leaned on Bonnet's local management to get them to "shape up".  Combine that with the fact that the 4BPs are relatively rare, and it is possible that they don't have the flexibility to keep you in the same room.
> 
> 
> This is right on the money.  The front desk should be able to give you more insight.  When I called the resort's direct line to make my location request it was reasonably clear to me that the woman I spoke with had access to room assignments.
> 
> 
> This isn't a huge burden---$95 per exchange.  It's just about equal to the cost of theme park parking for seven days.



Brian- thanks so much for your insight. My problem has been that I have been calling directly to the resort (4 times now), and each time I get a different answer.  But ultimately, I think you're right...they will do the best they can to keep us in one room, but the 4BR Pres units are limited so we may just have to move.  Thanks again,
Nicole


----------



## two*little*birds

We'll be there in 30 days!


----------



## mnorton

Anyone staying at the Wyndham Grand Resort-Bonnet Creek  anytime soon?


----------



## carlbarry

mnorton said:


> Anyone staying at the Wyndham Grand Resort-Bonnet Creek  anytime soon?



I'm staying there Dec. 1-3 on a promotion from Wyndham, through my timeshare ownership.
It isn't opening until October, so no one is going to stay there too soon LOL


----------



## Ackpack

mnorton said:


> Anyone staying at the Wyndham Grand Resort-Bonnet Creek  anytime soon?



We'll be there November 5-12th!  Can't wait!


----------



## Senator Tressel

Where is the pizza place located exactly? I stayed there once before, but don't remember there being any info in the room about it.


----------



## DCTooTall

Senator Tressel said:


> Where is the pizza place located exactly? I stayed there once before, but don't remember there being any info in the room about it.



It's the pool bar over by Tower 3.

  Last time i was there,  I believe the info in the room was in the form of a fridge magnet.


----------



## Senator Tressel

So there is no pizza place? You go up to the bar?


----------



## DCTooTall

Senator Tressel said:


> So there is no pizza place? You go up to the bar?



Honestly,  I've never actually been.

I'm sure you can go up to the bar and order a pizza,    or you can also call and order from your room and they will deliver to your room.  (The only place that can [currently] deliver to your room.   All other offsite places that deliver you have to meet downstairs and outside the building since they don't have access to the buildings)


----------



## travelfanatic

Sorry to be repetitive because I know this has been asked before & I did a search but nothing came up.  How much of a hold do they put on your credit card at check in for incidentals?  We are staying for 7 nights if that matters.  TIA for your help!!


----------



## two*little*birds

What number is everyone calling to make their room / building requests?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

It's been a few years, but I called the resort's direct line.

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/details.do?id=0064


----------



## DCTooTall

travelfanatic said:


> Sorry to be repetitive because I know this has been asked before & I did a search but nothing came up.  How much of a hold do they put on your credit card at check in for incidentals?  We are staying for 7 nights if that matters.  TIA for your help!!



I think I've heard others say about $100.    I've honestly never notice a hold on my debit card,     but I'm also an owner staying on my own points,  so I don't know if I just haven't noticed the hold or if being an owner instead of a guest results in a different CC hold policy.


----------



## kkandaj

I have been stalking this thread since the original first started and have lurked the DIS since fall of 2008, but this is my very first post.  DH decided over the weekend that we would be making our next WDW trip in May of 2012.  I told him "I know the PERFECT place for us!"

We will be looking at a 2bdrm.  We will have DD and DS with us, and my MIL. 

I am going to contact Ken Price and Farrell for quotes.  Anyone have any other suggestions of owners I should contact?  Hoping for a 7 day visit, eiher May 12-19 or May 19-26.  I can't wait!


----------



## two*little*birds

kkandaj said:


> I am going to contact Ken Price and Farrell for quotes.  Anyone have any other suggestions of owners I should contact?  Hoping for a 7 day visit, eiher May 12-19 or May 19-26.  I can't wait!



Try Paul from Utopia World Vacations too... just google it.


----------



## SalandJeff

Does anyone know anything about the cabanas ... where they are/what they are?  Saw mention of them on the home page, but didn't know about them when we were there last year.

Also, the lazy river entrance is right outside building 5, correct?


----------



## stackyallred

travelfanatic said:


> Sorry to be repetitive because I know this has been asked before & I did a search but nothing came up.  How much of a hold do they put on your credit card at check in for incidentals?  We are staying for 7 nights if that matters.  TIA for your help!!



About a month ago, I made a page of notes about Bonnet Creek after going through the original thread about it... in my notes, I have that the hold they put on a credit card for accidentals is in the amount of $250.  I put in my notes that I got that info from page 145, but I just looked on page 145 (as well as post 145, page 45, etc, in case I had written the wrong page down) trying to find that post so I could copy the link for you and now I can't find the info!   Normally, I wouldn't waste your time writing this since I can't find it, but that is a pretty high amount so I just thought I would give you a heads up that perhaps it could be that high.   We will be calling in a week to make our room requests so I will ask then and then update on here what we find out.


----------



## kkandaj

I received quotes from several owners mentioned on this thread.  5starresorts was BY FAR the cheapest, which kind of makes me nervous.  I would pay 50% now and 50% 45 days in advance.  I asked about if there was a cancellation policy, to which they answered that I would receive that information in my rental agreement.  Do I get the rental agreement _after I've paid? Should this be a red flag?

We are bringing my MIL for her first real vacation EVER  and her first time to Disney.  I want this to be a magical vacation for her, so may be stressing myself out too much. _


----------



## txtara

stackyallred said:


> About a month ago, I made a page of notes about Bonnet Creek after going through the original thread about it... in my notes, I have that the hold they put on a credit card for accidentals is in the amount of $250.  I put in my notes that I got that info from page 145, but I just looked on page 145 (as well as post 145, page 45, etc, in case I had written the wrong page down) trying to find that post so I could copy the link for you and now I can't find the info!   Normally, I wouldn't waste your time writing this since I can't find it, but that is a pretty high amount so I just thought I would give you a heads up that perhaps it could be that high.   We will be calling in a week to make our room requests so I will ask then and then update on here what we find out.



We stayed in a 2 bdrm in June and had a 200 authorization on our debit card the day we checked in but actually fell off before we checked out.


----------



## stackyallred

After reading through both threads, I can't seem to figure out if there are 3 bedroom deluxes in building 1?  We are light sleepers and I have been considering requesting a room on a high floor, not facing lakes/pools in building 1 or 4.  It would be icing on the cake if we also could snag a fireworks view since we will be back at the room early most nights (with a toddler who goes to bed fairly early), but I know requests are just that- requests. It isn't a huge deal... just trying to decide what to ask for and then hope for the best! 

_*So, does anyone know if there are there 3 bedroom deluxe units in buildings 1 and/or  4 that don't face the lake/pools?*_


----------



## skylizard

We'll be at BC in two months! 
Have there been any changes this year at BC that I should be aware of? We'll be staying in tower 4 on the 11th floor. I can't wait!


----------



## DCTooTall

kkandaj said:


> I received quotes from several owners mentioned on this thread.  5starresorts was BY FAR the cheapest, which kind of makes me nervous.  I would pay 50% now and 50% 45 days in advance.  I asked about if there was a cancellation policy, to which they answered that I would receive that information in my rental agreement.  Do I get the rental agreement _after I've paid? Should this be a red flag?
> 
> We are bringing my MIL for her first real vacation EVER  and her first time to Disney.  I want this to be a magical vacation for her, so may be stressing myself out too much. _


_

  I've heard 5star mentioned before,   so I would assume they are a reputable company to do business with.  i can't speak from experience however,  so I don't know what they exact policies are or how they do things.

 i do know from an owner's perspective,    I have until 15 days before checkin to cancel a reservation or I will lose my points.

If you are concerned about the possibility of something coming up that could force a last minute cancellation,   you may want to consider looking into Trip Insurance for your trip.



stackyallred said:



			After reading through both threads, I can't seem to figure out if there are 3 bedroom deluxes in building 1?  We are light sleepers and I have been considering requesting a room on a high floor, not facing lakes/pools in building 1 or 4.  It would be icing on the cake if we also could snag a fireworks view since we will be back at the room early most nights (with a toddler who goes to bed fairly early), but I know requests are just that- requests. It isn't a huge deal... just trying to decide what to ask for and then hope for the best! 

*So, does anyone know if there are there 3 bedroom deluxe units in buildings 1 and/or  4 that don't face the lake/pools?*

Click to expand...


  I BELIEVE every building should have 3 bedroom units in them,   however they are in much short supply than the 2 bedroom units.   I don't have an actual floor plan for each tower available,  but I think I recall hearing that generally the 3 bedrooms are located at the end of a hallway.    Because of this,  and the shape of the buildings,   it would mean that firework views would be somewhat rare in 3bdrm units w/ most towers being in a slight V shape.


that being said... if you are wanting a fireworks view and not facing the lake,   Tower 4 would be your best bet since EPCOT is on the parking lot side of the building.





skylizard said:



			We'll be at BC in two months! 
Have there been any changes this year at BC that I should be aware of? We'll be staying in tower 4 on the 11th floor. I can't wait!
		
Click to expand...


Biggest change this year that people have mentioned is that you must sign out pool towels.  This policy was appearently started due to the large number of pool towels that were walking away.

It might also be worth noting that the new Wyndham Grand hotel is scheduled to open sometime Next Month,   so in 2 months it would be safe to assume that construction on the site should finally be ending and there may be several new on-site food options located in the Hotel._


----------



## disdream00

travelfanatic said:


> Sorry to be repetitive because I know this has been asked before & I did a search but nothing came up.  How much of a hold do they put on your credit card at check in for incidentals?  We are staying for 7 nights if that matters.  TIA for your help!!



We were there July 9 to 17, 2011.  There was a $100 hold on our credit card which was released 2 days after we checked out.


----------



## JimMIA

stackyallred said:


> After reading through both threads, I can't seem to figure out if there are 3 bedroom deluxes in building 1?  We are light sleepers and I have been considering requesting a room on a high floor, not facing lakes/pools in building 1 or 4.  It would be icing on the cake if we also could snag a fireworks view since we will be back at the room early most nights (with a toddler who goes to bed fairly early), but I know requests are just that- requests. It isn't a huge deal... just trying to decide what to ask for and then hope for the best!


If you want a fireworks view, I think Tower 1, looking away from the lake would be about the WORST view you could get.  That would be looking at the parking lot and the Waldorf Astoria golf course.

I would say Tower 4, or the west wing of Tower 5, requesting high floor and fireworks view would be much better than Tower 1.  Call the resort directly a week or so prior to arrival to place your request.

Have a great trip.


----------



## MLG4MSU

I have a question hopefully someone with more experience can answer.  We'll be there from November 8-14 (Tuesday -Monday).  Just received what I think are my guest confirmations but it was broken down into 2 confirmations, one for Tuesday - Friday and the other Friday - Monday.  Are they going to require us to check out and then check back in, possibly into a different room or will we just be able to give both confirmations when we check in and not worry about it? I wasn't told when we booked that it would be two confirmations/reservations and will not be happy if we have to spend all that time checking out and back in, possibly changing rooms and ruining a whole day there. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Janet Hill

MLG4MSU said:


> I have a question hopefully someone with more experience can answer.  We'll be there from November 8-14 (Tuesday -Monday).  Just received what I think are my guest confirmations but it was broken down into 2 confirmations, one for Tuesday - Friday and the other Friday - Monday.  Are they going to require us to check out and then check back in, possibly into a different room or will we just be able to give both confirmations when we check in and not worry about it? I wasn't told when we booked that it would be two confirmations/reservations and will not be happy if we have to spend all that time checking out and back in, possibly changing rooms and ruining a whole day there. Thanks for your input.



These are timeshare units where the rooms are blocked in 7 day units wth check-ins on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.  Four night and three night reservations can be made within these time blocks and your reservation spans 2 different 1 week intervals.

If the reservations are for the same room category, BC will do everything possible so that you do not have to change rooms.  It's to their advantage as they do not have to pay the cleaning fee.  

If you do have to change rooms they do try to make it as easy as possible.


----------



## Tracey123

SalandJeff said:


> Does anyone know anything about the cabanas ... where they are/what they are?  Saw mention of them on the home page, but didn't know about them when we were there last year.
> 
> Also, the lazy river entrance is right outside building 5, correct?



Cabanas are located by Tower 4 and Tower 6, they cost $50 for the day to rent.  They come with a dorm fridge, a small TV, two lounge chairs, two chairs and a small table.

The entrance to one of the lazy rivers is at 5.  There is also a lazy river at the main bldg.  If you want a cabana and access to the lazy river by tower 5 you should request bldg. 4.


----------



## DCTooTall

Tracey123 said:


> Cabanas are located by Tower 4 and Tower 6, they cost $50 for the day to rent.  They come with a dorm fridge, a small TV, two lounge chairs, two chairs and a small table.
> 
> The entrance to one of the lazy rivers is at 5.  There is also a lazy river at the main bldg.  If you want a cabana and access to the lazy river by tower 5 you should request bldg. 4.




FYI...

  From information i've heard/read on these threads,   the cost for the cabana rental does vary sometimes due to expected demand (ie....  it can cost more over the summer or summer holidays than it does during off-peak times).


Also,  While the main entrance to the Lazy River is right outside Tower 5,   there is a stairway entrance to the river near Tower 4.


----------



## JimMIA

Janet Hill said:


> These are timeshare units where the rooms are blocked in 7 day units wth check-ins on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.  Four night and three night reservations can be made within these time blocks and your reservation spans 2 different 1 week intervals.


You can actually book any number of nights from 1-7.  However, single-night stays are only available if a particular night is "orphaned" by other reservations on either side of the date you want.

I recently got a one-nighter for a friend on very short notice (just a couple of days from arrival) with no problem, but you can't count on being able to get one-nighters.


----------



## harleyquinn

I know this question has been asked somewhere before, but I can find an answer.

We've only ever stayed onsite and used the buses.  We'll be traveling in August, so afternoon breaks are an absolute must.

If you drive in the morning and leave, do you have to pay to park again in the evening?
Thanks!!


----------



## carlbarry

harleyquinn said:


> I know this question has been asked somewhere before, but I can find an answer.
> 
> We've only ever stayed onsite and used the buses.  We'll be traveling in August, so afternoon breaks are an absolute must.
> 
> If you drive in the morning and leave, do you have to pay to park again in the evening?
> Thanks!!



No. The pass is good all day, at all the parks, in case you park hop.


----------



## harleyquinn

carlbarry said:


> No. The pass is good all day, at all the parks, in case you park hop.



Awesome!!  Thanks for the quick reply!!


----------



## Janet Hill

JimMIA said:


> You can actually book any number of nights from 1-7.  However, single-night stays are only available if a particular night is "orphaned" by other reservations on either side of the date you want.
> 
> I recently got a one-nighter for a friend on very short notice (just a couple of days from arrival) with no problem, but you can't count on being able to get one-nighters.



I know, but I went for the short answer as to why her 7 night reservation came as 2 different ressies.  

Those one-nighters do come in handy.  We use them a lot.


----------



## jlgirton

So, I called BC directly to make a bldg/room request for my family's arrival next week.  I was gently, but firmly, told that I would be able to make my request at check in.  I'm wondering if that's a new policy, or the person answering the phone did not want to do their job.  I'm looking at Bldg 5 or 6 since I have 4 yr old and 7 yr old boys.  Thoughts?  Thanks for any advice...(short of calling tomorrow morning and hoping I get a different CSR)


----------



## jlgirton

I did some hunting online and found Laura Gohl through her business, Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals.  Got a great deal for the exact time period we wanted!  Very quick to respond to inquiries, and thorough from beginning to end.  Of course, we leave for our vacay next week so I'll have a better scope of things then.  Good luck~ sunorsnowvacationrentals.com


----------



## JimMIA

jlgirton said:


> So, I called BC directly to make a bldg/room request for my family's arrival next week.  I was gently, but firmly, told that I would be able to make my request at check in.  I'm wondering if that's a new policy, or the person answering the phone did not want to do their job.  I'm looking at Bldg 5 or 6 since I have 4 yr old and 7 yr old boys.  Thoughts?  Thanks for any advice...(short of calling tomorrow morning and hoping I get a different CSR)


I called a week out for our stay in May and got my requests.  I'm a Wyndham owner (not VIP), so that might make a difference, but I suspect your problem was either someone who didn't want to be helpful or they were very busy.

I'd try again tomorrow.


----------



## Janet Hill

jlgirton said:


> So, I called BC directly to make a bldg/room request for my family's arrival next week.  I was gently, but firmly, told that I would be able to make my request at check in.  I'm wondering if that's a new policy, or the person answering the phone did not want to do their job.  I'm looking at Bldg 5 or 6 since I have 4 yr old and 7 yr old boys.  Thoughts?  Thanks for any advice...(short of calling tomorrow morning and hoping I get a different CSR)



I've heard that due to many complaints from VIP owners whose room requests were being supplanted by renters and non-vips, BC is no longer supposed to take requests.   Who knows if this is indeed true or not.


----------



## eeubanks

I have seen several people talk about renting from Farrell.  Who is he?? ANd how do you get in touch whith him??


----------



## kleldridge

jlgirton said:


> So, I called BC directly to make a bldg/room request for my family's arrival next week.  I was gently, but firmly, told that I would be able to make my request at check in.  I'm wondering if that's a new policy, or the person answering the phone did not want to do their job.  I'm looking at Bldg 5 or 6 since I have 4 yr old and 7 yr old boys.  Thoughts?  Thanks for any advice...(short of calling tomorrow morning and hoping I get a different CSR)



When we went this summer, I made my request at check in.  I didn't call or ask beforehand.  My request for a fireworks view in Building 5 was granted.


----------



## kkandaj

Officially booked our stay at Bonnet Creek May 12-19, 2012!   The price I was given for a 2br was amazing!  Now, to just keep my mouth shut so the kiddos don't find out.


----------



## eeubanks

If you don't mind me asking what is an amazing rate.  I have been quoted 2 prices.  BOth are for a 2BR deluxe for 8 nights.  Ken Price quoted $880.  And Vacation Strategies LLC quoted $650.  Does anyone know about Vacation Strategies, is this a reliable company??  Or is the price to good to be true??


----------



## Branabb

eeubanks said:


> If you don't mind me asking what is an amazing rate.  I have been quoted 2 prices.  BOth are for a 2BR deluxe for 8 nights.  Ken Price quoted $880.  And Vacation Strategies LLC quoted $650.  Does anyone know about Vacation Strategies, is this a reliable company??  Or is the price to good to be true??



$650 is a pretty good rate. That is approaching Ebay prices. I haven't used them. I did request a quote from VS LLC, and they quoted me the same price for 2BR Deluxe (I think). The problem I had was no references to speak of. 

I ended up going with Paul @ Utopia World Vacations for $715 because he has a perfect Ebay rating and several DISers have mentioned him being a solid guy. He ended up getting me a 2BR Pres. for $780 which beat every quote I received.


----------



## Branabb

Are the Presidentials assigned at the time of reservation?

 I ask because when I reserved one with Utopia, Paul told me the room number as if it was already a done deal. I hope it is because it's the room I want!


----------



## kkandaj

I used 5starresorts and got a rate of $560 for a 2br deluxe for 7 nights, which is $80/night for Mother's Day week.  All of the other quotes were $200-300 more than that. 

We were originally going to Washington D.C. to visit MIL for Mother's Day and hotels were $200 a night.  DH decided we would take her to Disney instead since it would be cheaper.  I think $80/night is a bargain for all the ammenities and room we have.

DS has life threatening food allergies to 5 foods and we have to make 90% of his food from scratch, so not having a kitchen isn't an option for us.  Being REQUIRED to cook is just something I have had to accept.   I'm thrilled with my rental with a full kitchen for so cheap!  

We paid 1/2 today and will pay 1/2 45 days out.  Oh dear...is May ever going to come?


----------



## CaptainObvious

I loved Bonnet Creek, until I was packing up on the last day and a HUGE cockroach scurried past me and ran into a hole in the closet.


----------



## MacFam4

Does anyone happen to remember if there is a tea pitcher in the condo? We would like to make a big pitcher of tea or lemonade. Our first stay at WBC is in 60 more days  Can't wait!


----------



## dizneechic

Branabb said:


> $650 is a pretty good rate. That is approaching Ebay prices. I haven't used them. I did request a quote from VS LLC, and they quoted me the same price for 2BR Deluxe (I think). The problem I had was no references to speak of.
> 
> I ended up going with Paul @ Utopia World Vacations for $715 because he has a perfect Ebay rating and several DISers have mentioned him being a solid guy. He ended up getting me a 2BR Pres. for $780 which beat every quote I received.



We've also booked with Paul.  He has been fabulous to work with and you can't beat his pricing.



Branabb said:


> Are the Presidentials assigned at the time of reservation?
> 
> I ask because when I reserved one with Utopia, Paul told me the room number as if it was already a done deal. I hope it is because it's the room I want!



When I inquired about room assignments here is what I was told:
"RE:   Unit Location Assignments -- 
All "Deluxe" units float as to location, and Unit Locations are assigned by the resort staff in the final 15 days before check-in.    All requests for locations are accepted gladly and every attempt is made to place Guests in units that match their requests, or as close to the requests as is possible.
All "Presidential Suites" have pre-assigned locations, and generally never change, unless circumstances beyond the control of the resort should happen."
Paul is also a VIP owner at WBC, technically the VIP benefits do not pass down to people other than the owner, however there have been times when the WBC staff will bend and you get a little bonus.  An example of a benefit that would be wonderful is in tower 6 there is a lounge on the top floor that you can apparently see the Epcot fireworks from, however you need to be a VIP and have a key card to access this.  You do have to request this privilege at check in and don't be disappointed if you don't get it since technically you shouldn't, but its another potential benefit renting from a VIP owner there.


----------



## NHLFAN

MacFam4 said:


> Does anyone happen to remember if there is a tea pitcher in the condo? We would like to make a big pitcher of tea or lemonade. Our first stay at WBC is in 60 more days  Can't wait!



There's a Tupperware style of pitcher in the door of the fridge.


----------



## NHLFAN

We just checked out today and I must say we still think WBC is the best timeshare within the gates of Disneyworld.
 I had called 3 days before arrival and requested a top floor facing the fireworks and they said the request woould be noted on my ressie and my room wouldn't be assigned until the day of arrival. Upon checking in I again made the request and we received a room in bld 5 on the 12th floor facing the parks. From our balcony we could see both Illuminations and Wishes displays and ended up streaming the view live.
 We are owners and the last time we stayed at WBC there was only 3 building finished (been using points in Hawaii) and I must say the resort has grown into a huge world class mega resort. We also really enjoyed seeing both lazy rivers and waterslides being fully utilized. 
 We can't wait to start planning our next visit back...


----------



## eeubanks

How do I reach Paul at Utopia Vacations to get a quote.??


----------



## Branabb

eeubanks said:


> How do I reach Paul at Utopia Vacations to get a quote.??



You can call him if you want, but he will ultimately request that you submit an email because that is how their process works. Hard quotes, rental agreement, etc are all done via email.

Paul Symington
Utopia World Vacations
Affordable Relaxation
702-575-9255 
uwv@utopiaworldvacations.com


----------



## lilwhiterabbit

I think I read somewhere in the thread that laundry detergent is provided by WBC?  Does anyone know if they also provide dishwasher detergent or do we need to bring our own?  What about garbage bags, paper towels and sponges?

We're trying to figure out exactly what to buy at the grocery store on the way in, since we aren't going to have a lot of chances to make mid-vacation supply runs.


----------



## SalandJeff

To piggyback off PPs post ...

I thought I remember reading that someone was able to call and get additional laundry detergent.  I don't want to buy/bring if I don't have to.   Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Upatnoon

lilwhiterabbit said:


> I think I read somewhere in the thread that laundry detergent is provided by WBC?  Does anyone know if they also provide dishwasher detergent or do we need to bring our own?  What about garbage bags, paper towels and sponges?
> 
> We're trying to figure out exactly what to buy at the grocery store on the way in, since we aren't going to have a lot of chances to make mid-vacation supply runs.


They provide laundry detergent, dishwasher detergent, garbage bags, dish soap, a sponge, and paper towels.

The only thing you may want to bring is a few dryer sheets.


----------



## Tracey123

jlgirton said:


> So, I called BC directly to make a bldg/room request for my family's arrival next week.  I was gently, but firmly, told that I would be able to make my request at check in.  I'm wondering if that's a new policy, or the person answering the phone did not want to do their job.  I'm looking at Bldg 5 or 6 since I have 4 yr old and 7 yr old boys.  Thoughts?  Thanks for any advice...(short of calling tomorrow morning and hoping I get a different CSR)



I would choose Bldg 5.  You have to be 48" tall in order to go on the slide at Bldg 6 so your 4 yr old may not be happy.  My kids loved the lazy river at Bldg 5 too.

Someone asked if you can get additional laudry deteregent, all you need to do is ask at the front desk and they will give you more.


----------



## saysay

lilwhiterabbit said:


> I think I read somewhere in the thread that laundry detergent is provided by WBC?  Does anyone know if they also provide dishwasher detergent or do we need to bring our own?  What about garbage bags, paper towels and sponges?
> 
> We're trying to figure out exactly what to buy at the grocery store on the way in, since we aren't going to have a lot of chances to make mid-vacation supply runs.



We were able to get more laundry and dishwasher soap.  We called housekeeping and they brought it to us, rather quickly I might add. We were short some towels too in one of our bathrooms and they quickly brought us more bath towels.  Didn't ask for anything else, but I am sure you could get more shampoos and soaps too.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

saysay said:


> We were able to get more laundry and dishwasher soap.  We called housekeeping and they brought it to us, rather quickly I might add. We were short some towels too in one of our bathrooms and they quickly brought us more bath towels.  Didn't ask for anything else, but I am sure you could get more shampoos and soaps too.



Good to know .... now I won't space in my luggage.


----------



## saysay

jlgirton said:


> I did some hunting online and found Laura Gohl through her business, Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals.  Got a great deal for the exact time period we wanted!  Very quick to respond to inquiries, and thorough from beginning to end.  Of course, we leave for our vacay next week so I'll have a better scope of things then.  Good luck~ sunorsnowvacationrentals.com



I have rented through her 3 times.....her rates are competitive.  I usually make the request when I book and she enters it with the reservation.  I also have called beforehand like a week out to confirm I was in the system and make my request.  I got it 2 of 3 times....I know its JUST a request and not guaranteed.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## ouchgirl

Late checkout?
We're going in mid Jan, and there's several families with late evening flight times.  Is it possible to request late checkout? and how much may that cost?  I'm mostly asking because there are a few young kids that need a nap time in the afternoon.  As for me, I'd probably go to a park until we leave for the airport 

thanks.


----------



## DCTooTall

ouchgirl said:


> Late checkout?
> We're going in mid Jan, and there's several families with late evening flight times.  Is it possible to request late checkout? and how much may that cost?  I'm mostly asking because there are a few young kids that need a nap time in the afternoon.  As for me, I'd probably go to a park until we leave for the airport
> 
> thanks.



As this is a Timeshare resort and not a traditional hotel,  Don't expect a Late Checkout to be an option.     You can always ask,   but don't be surprised if they turn you down due to the need to clean the room and make it ready for the next person.  


If you are really needing the late checkout,  and still want to stay at the Wyndham Bonnett Creek resort,   Your 2 best options would be to either look at the Wyndham Grand hotel that is opening at the resort in October (traditional hotel,  so it may be more forgiving),    or look into adding an extra day to your reservation at the Time share resort so you don't need to check out until the next day. (it could still be less expensive overall than getting a regular hotel room for your entire trip)


----------



## bas71873

ARGH!  I just can't seem to pull the the trigger on staying off-site, BUT, our plan for next summer seems to lean toward an off-site scenario.  I just need the "push" to book with Ken.   We are planning to come down for around 8 days iin late August 2012 and do Discovery Cove & Aquatica (so that's 2 days).  DD really wants to stay a night or two at the Nick Hotel and then I was thinking we might do 2 days touring Epcot (we've always just skipped or breezed through Epcot for some reason).  I lean toward Bonnet Creek because of it's proximity to Epcot and the extra space, laundry, etc. for a longer stay, but I'm so scared I'll miss the Disney vibe and easy access to food options, DTD, splitting up if DH decides he needs a nap or doesn't want to open & close the park like DD and I tend to like to do.  

How early would I need to book with Ken for an August trip?

What is his cancellation policy?  I've searched and haven't been successful.


----------



## budafam

How often do shuttles run at Bonnet Creek?  Do they have one for DTD?  We're going to have a vehicle but there will be days when MIL and the kids are going to head back to the hotel early... thanks!


----------



## Heath_Bar

I was just coming to ask a shuttle question too. 

In 2 weeks we have an ADR at Crystal Palace at 8:15 (park opens at 9) and I am wondering if we'll be able to shuttle that day or if we'll have to drive.  The other people in our party won't be coming to MK that day and would like to have the van.


----------



## mickeytattoo95

Here's a copy of what is on my rental agreement from Ken Price.  He and his wife Denise are so easy to work with.  I think you have up until 30 days before travel to change your mind or else they charge you $99 because they lost points in holding the spot for you.  Ken did tell me that if my travel plans changed, he would adjust the dates at no charge as long as Wyndham didn't charge him.  

BTW - You won't miss Disney properties at all!  

Terms and Conditions 
1. 	Owner agrees to provide the Wyndham Owner Confirmation Letter confirming that the reservation 
for the lease period above has been made with Wyndham Vacation Resorts. Renter agrees to 
review the Confirmation Letter for accuracy with regard to the arrival and departure dates, resort 
location and unit size. 
2. 	Approximately 30 days before the arrival date (or after receipt of deposit if requested by Renter), 
Owner will transfer the reservation to the Renterand provide the Renter with the Wyndham Guest 
Confirmation Letter in the Renter's name and address. Any subsequent change to the reservation 
by the Renter will result in Owner passing along any new Wyndham guest confirmation fees. 
3. 	 Renter shall not sublet this Lease and further agrees to be among the occupants. 
4. 	Renter agrees to abide by policies set by the resort management, refrain from loud noise and to 
retum unit in rentable condition or pay costs of same. Renter is responsible for any damages. 
5. 	 Renter acknowledges that Owner will not be responsible for any injuries incurred while on property. 
6. 	Renter agrees that no pets shall be allowed in vacation property. 
7. 	 Owner is not able to cancel this agreement without reimbursing Renter all monies received from 
Renter. Should Renter cancel, Owner agrees to return all monies received (less $99 if reservation 
has already been transferred to the Renter) .. However, Renter is not able to cancel this 
agreement fewer than 20 days before the arrivaldate without forfeiting all monies paid. If any 
payment is more than 5 days late, thEm Owner shall deem Renter to have cancelled. 
8. 	This Lease shall be governed pursuant to the laws of the state of the property; and invalidation of 
any portion of this Lease shall not invalidate the remainder.


----------



## harleyquinn

budafam said:


> How often do shuttles run at Bonnet Creek?  Do they have one for DTD?  We're going to have a vehicle but there will be days when MIL and the kids are going to head back to the hotel early... thanks!



There is a bus to DTD.  The time varies, but drop off shuttles usually run every 30 minutes.  The big thing to be aware of is that the pick up shuttles have a LARGE afternoon break.  The first one is usually around noon and then they don't pick up again until around 3.


Heath_Bar said:


> I was just coming to ask a shuttle question too.
> 
> In 2 weeks we have an ADR at Crystal Palace at 8:15 (park opens at 9) and I am wondering if we'll be able to shuttle that day or if we'll have to drive.  The other people in our party won't be coming to MK that day and would like to have the van.



You definitely won't make it to the park by 8:15.  The earliest they leave is 8am and you still have to go through TTC before you get to the park.

(Sarah, now a BC expert after reading all of BOTH of the BC threads!)

I copied this from the old thread.  The times change, but are usually pretty similar:

 just returned on March 8th. I have a copy of the shuttle schedule in front of me. There are not shuttles listed for the water parks. I am not sure if there are any added during busy times/summer. The schedule is clearly marked as applying from March 1-March 16, 2010.

There is a shuttle for Downtown Disney. Departure times from the clubhouse are at 3:30 pm, 5:30 pm, 7:30 pm, 9:05 pm, and 11:45 pm. Return times from Downtown Disney are 5:40 pm, 7:40 pm, 9:15 pm and 12:00 am.

It appears there are two other shuttles, one that goes to MK and Epcot that leaves the club house on the hour and half hour starting at 8 am through 12:30 pm. Then there is a break and then there are shuttles also to MK and Epcot at 2:45 pm, 4:45 pm, 5:45 pm and 6:45 pm.

There are two last shuttles to MK ONLY at 7:45 p, and 8:45 pm.

The other shuttle departs the clubhouse on the quarter hour starting at 8:15 am through 12:15 pm and it goes to the Studios and Animal Kingdom.

Again there is an afternoon break in departures and then the shuttle resumes at 3:30 om, 5:30 pm, 6:30 pm, 7:30 pm.

Return times are many from MK, 12:15 pm, 3 pm, 5 pm, 6 pm, 7 pm, 7:30 pm, 8 pm, 8:30 pm, 9 pm, 9:30 pm,10 pm, 10:30 pm, 11 pm, 11:30 pm. All above were for March 1-6 and 8-12. 

They added one additional return for March 7, and March 13-16 at 12:30 am.

Epcot return times are 3:15 pm, 5:15 pm, 6:15 pm, 7:15 pm, 7:45 pm, 8:15 pm, 8:45 pm, 9:15 pm, 9:45 pm. All above were from March 1-4, March 6-11, and March 13-16.

They added one additional return for March 5th and March 12th- 10:15 pm.

Animal Kingdon return times are 4 pm and 6 pm on March 1,2, 4-9, 11 and 12th, with additional returns at 7 pm and 8 pm on March 3, 10, 13, and 16th.

Studios return times are 4:15 pm. 6:15 pm, 7:15 pm, 8:15 pm, 9 pm on March 2-7, and 9-14th, with additional returns of 9:40 pm and 10:45 pm on March 1, 8, 15, and 16.


----------



## DCTooTall

bas71873 said:


> ARGH!  I just can't seem to pull the the trigger on staying off-site, BUT, our plan for next summer seems to lean toward an off-site scenario.  I just need the "push" to book with Ken.   We are planning to come down for around 8 days iin late August 2012 and do Discovery Cove & Aquatica (so that's 2 days).  DD really wants to stay a night or two at the Nick Hotel and then I was thinking we might do 2 days touring Epcot (we've always just skipped or breezed through Epcot for some reason).  I lean toward Bonnet Creek because of it's proximity to Epcot and the extra space, laundry, etc. for a longer stay, but I'm so scared I'll miss the Disney vibe and easy access to food options, DTD, splitting up if DH decides he needs a nap or doesn't want to open & close the park like DD and I tend to like to do.
> 
> How early would I need to book with Ken for an August trip?
> 
> What is his cancellation policy?  I've searched and haven't been successful.



If you want a 2bedroom unit,   you still have plenty of time to book.  if you are wanting anything beyond a standard 2 bedroom deluxe unit,  the sooner you book,  the better.   

There are shuttles back to the resort,  so if your DH decides he needs a nap,  he can always go back to the resort via the shuttle.   If he plans on coming back,   there is no reason he can't take the car since the he'd be able to get back into the parking lot at the park by just showing the receipt from your paying that morning.

You likely won't miss the Disney Vibe at the resort.  Considering most people don't spend a lot of time at the resort,  and it does have a nice little thematic overlay and in the center of the Disney empire,    you should be able to maintain your Disney vibe while at teh resort.   It's not like the Disney rooms REALLY have a major vibe to them either.  (It's not until you spend a lot of time at a Disney resort that the details start to come out).

As for the Food options,  there is a new hotel opening at the site in the middle of october that is supposed to bring with it several new onsite food options,    so even that concern may not be a big one anymore.  (Even still,   with a full kitchen,   you can always get cereal/milk or simple munchies for breakfast and/or snacks in your room)




budafam said:


> How often do shuttles run at Bonnet Creek?  Do they have one for DTD?  We're going to have a vehicle but there will be days when MIL and the kids are going to head back to the hotel early... thanks!



 There is a shuttle for DTD currently.  As for how often they run,  It really depends on the time of year and several other factors.   There is also some speculation that once the hotel opens at the resort that the Shuttle service may increase/become more frequent than it's current scheduled nature.




Heath_Bar said:


> I was just coming to ask a shuttle question too.
> 
> In 2 weeks we have an ADR at Crystal Palace at 8:15 (park opens at 9) and I am wondering if we'll be able to shuttle that day or if we'll have to drive.  The other people in our party won't be coming to MK that day and would like to have the van.



You would definitely want to drive.   With your ADR being 45min before the park opens,   and the fact the Shuttle would drop you off at the TTC,   It would be highly unlikely that the shuttle would get you there in time for your ADR.   You would likely want at LEAST 15min (to be safe) to get from the TTC to the MK. 

Now,  if the rest of your group wants the van that day,   and there is another driver who won't be joining you at the MK,   they could always drop you off.   There is a pick up/drop off area at the TTC where they can drop you off and keep the van.   For that matter,   they might even be able to drop you off at the Contemporary so you can just walk over to the park instead of dealing with the monorail/ferry from the TTC to MK.


----------



## lilwhiterabbit

Thanks for everyone's help about the cleaning supplies.  Now, with all the shuttle information about, I've got a shuttle question.

I know that the shuttles can't take EVCs or wheelchairs without contacting someone about 30 minutes prior to departure and letting them know you need a shuttle capable of loading one of those.  What about walkers, however?  Mine folds up to about the size of a collapsed stroller.  Would I have to contact the shuttle people in advance, or would I be okay if I just collapsed it and got on a regular shuttle?  I don't normally use the wheelchair lift on buses to begin with (my partner takes the walker from me, then helps me up the steps... we've got it down to a science in that it only takes a few seconds), so I'm wondering if we can skip having to make arrangements.


----------



## DCTooTall

lilwhiterabbit said:


> Thanks for everyone's help about the cleaning supplies.  Now, with all the shuttle information about, I've got a shuttle question.
> 
> I know that the shuttles can't take EVCs or wheelchairs without contacting someone about 30 minutes prior to departure and letting them know you need a shuttle capable of loading one of those.  What about walkers, however?  Mine folds up to about the size of a collapsed stroller.  Would I have to contact the shuttle people in advance, or would I be okay if I just collapsed it and got on a regular shuttle?  I don't normally use the wheelchair lift on buses to begin with (my partner takes the walker from me, then helps me up the steps... we've got it down to a science in that it only takes a few seconds), so I'm wondering if we can skip having to make arrangements.



You should be fine.  the Shuttles are typical public Transit style buses,   so as long as you can climb the stairs,  you should be good.

The wheelchair/ECV thing I think is more to just ensure that the bus has a working wheelchair lift.


----------



## bas71873

mickeytattoo95 said:


> Here's a copy of what is on my rental agreement from Ken Price.  He and his wife Denise are so easy to work with.  I think you have up until 30 days before travel to change your mind or else they charge you $99 because they lost points in holding the spot for you.  Ken did tell me that if my travel plans changed, he would adjust the dates at no charge as long as Wyndham didn't charge him.
> 
> BTW - You won't miss Disney properties at all!



*Thank you for that info.  Very helpful.*



DCTooTall said:


> If you want a 2bedroom unit,   you still have plenty of time to book.  *if you are wanting anything beyond a standard 2 bedroom deluxe unit,  the sooner you book,  the better. *
> 
> There are shuttles back to the resort,  so if your DH decides he needs a nap,  he can always go back to the resort via the shuttle.   If he plans on coming back,   there is no reason he can't take the car since the he'd be able to get back into the parking lot at the park by just showing the receipt from your paying that morning.
> 
> You likely won't miss the Disney Vibe at the resort.  Considering most people don't spend a lot of time at the resort,  and it does have a nice little thematic overlay and in the center of the Disney empire,    you should be able to maintain your Disney vibe while at teh resort.   It's not like the Disney rooms REALLY have a major vibe to them either.  (It's not until you spend a lot of time at a Disney resort that the details start to come out).
> 
> As for the Food options, *there is a new hotel opening at the site in the middle of october that is supposed to bring with it several new onsite food options*, so even that concern may not be a big one anymore.  (Even still,   with a full kitchen,   you can always get cereal/milk or simple munchies for breakfast and/or snacks in your room)



*Thanks for your info.  Very helpful as well.  We are flying and renting a car, so I don't want to have to stock up a whole lot on food & supplies that I will end up tossing away at the end of the trip.  

What do you mean by "beyond a a standard 2BR?".  Am I missing something?*


----------



## DCTooTall

bas71873 said:


> *Thanks for your info.  Very helpful as well.  We are flying and renting a car, so I don't want to have to stock up a whole lot on food & supplies that I will end up tossing away at the end of the trip.
> 
> What do you mean by "beyond a a standard 2BR?".  Am I missing something?*



You may want to look into the Bonnett Creek Pay It Forward thread here.   There are currently 2 bins at the resort which are being passed from family to family with various non-perishables.    Wyndham also participates with a local food bank with collection points in each building where you can leave any non-perishable food items and they will donate it to the food bank rather than your having to waste it by tossing stuff you didn't use.        Still...   a small box of cereal and some Milk can usually be used up during the course of a week if you are a breakfast person.


The Wyndham Bonnett Creek has 7 different room types.  This can be broken down into "Deluxe" units which are the standard room type,   and "Presidential" units which have upgraded furnishings and features (Stainless kitchen appliances,  hardwood floors,   etc).     The Majority of the resort is comprised of 2bdrm Deluxe units,   so this room type has the most availability and is often easier to get last minute.   There are also 1bdrm and 3bdrm Deluxe units available. 

For Presidential units,   there are 1bdrm, 2bdrm, and 3bdrm Presidential units located in Tower 6.  There are also 4bdrm Presidential units available in every tower.


Because of the much smaller number of Presidential units and 1 and 3 bdrm Deluxe units,   it can be harder to find availability in these size units at the last minute.  During busier times of year they can book up pretty fast.   Owners at the resort can book at 13months,    with all other Wyndham owners being able to book at 10months.


----------



## Heath_Bar

harleyquinn said:


> You definitely won't make it to the park by 8:15.  The earliest they leave is 8am and you still have to go through TTC before you get to the park.





DCTooTall said:


> You would definitely want to drive.   With your ADR being 45min before the park opens,   and the fact the Shuttle would drop you off at the TTC,   It would be highly unlikely that the shuttle would get you there in time for your ADR.   You would likely want at LEAST 15min (to be safe) to get from the TTC to the MK.
> 
> Now,  if the rest of your group wants the van that day,   and there is another driver who won't be joining you at the MK,   they could always drop you off.   There is a pick up/drop off area at the TTC where they can drop you off and keep the van.   For that matter,   they might even be able to drop you off at the Contemporary so you can just walk over to the park instead of dealing with the monorail/ferry from the TTC to MK.


Thank you both so much!  Wow, so glad I asked!

So we either need to be dropped off (didn't know you could do that and not have to pay for parking) or take a cab, or get dropped off at Contemporary and walk.  If we get dropped off at Contemporary, is it obvious how to get to the walkway or should I figure this out ahead of time?

And we also have ADR @9:15 at AK anohter day and I've been told we need to get inside right before rope drop.  I was assuming that the shuttle would be fine for that one but now I'm not so sure.  There will be 10 of us going so we'd need to pay for 2 cars to park and we'd rather save the $ is we can.


----------



## arthur06

We check in at WBC tomorrow!


----------



## bonzarella

arthur06 said:


> We check in at WBC tomorrow!



Have a wonderful time, we have to wait another month


----------



## Mamamika

We are making our first trip to WDW in two weeks & staying @ Bonnet Creek.  Can't wait - a little nervous, but excited too.  Thanks for sharing all the good info here.


----------



## TwinMomma1003

Just got back from bonnet creek and can't say enough good things! We had a great stay and would go back in a second. We had a 2 bedroom in Bldg 4, 10th Floor with a park view and it was perfect. We watched the fireworks every night with a fabulous view. The only snag was at check in. I had called a week or so before to request the fireworks view on a high floor and apparently those units were still being cleaned. We arrived about 3 p.m. but didn't get into the rooms till after 5 p.m. I didn't take the shuttle so can't say anything about that. The kids LOVED the splash park and the lazy rivers. We spent a whole day just hanging around the pools!


----------



## Beccabunny

Just booked for a week in May through Armed Services Vacation Club.  Two bedroom, sleeps eight.  Anyone know what kind of unit that would be?  Deluxe?  Any particular building(s)?  TIA


----------



## DCTooTall

Beccabunny said:


> Just booked for a week in May through Armed Services Vacation Club.  Two bedroom, sleeps eight.  Anyone know what kind of unit that would be?  Deluxe?  Any particular building(s)?  TIA



Odds are it'd be a 2bdrm Deluxe.  as for the Building,    2bdrms are the majority of the resort so you could end up in any building.


----------



## Ackpack

Has anyone ever used www.knowbeforeugo.com to purchase their park tickets?  They have the best prices that I've found and I just want to make sure they're legit...so far I'm seeing they are... just thought I'd ask. THANKS!


----------



## mom2kian

5 more sleeps to go!!! I'm sooo excited!!!  Couple questions though...I'm sure these have all been answered somewhere in this thread, but lets face it - I skip around when reading... lol

anyway, we are driving 17 hours over a 2 day span to get to Orlando.  Our plan is to arrive before noon on Sunday (THIS Sunday!!!) We dont know whether to go on to the resort or to just go explore and spend some time at DTD...either way, the kids are gonna want out of the car.  Is it worth it to get there early? Can we do any part of the check in process early?

Also, we are 2 families in 2 different cars.  Can we get 2 parking passes?  Is there a fee for the extra pass?

Third question - Everyone keeps talking about all the different towers and buildings...seems that most people want Tower 5, but is there really a big difference?  I have no idea where our room will be (we have a 3 bdrm deluxe) and I dont really have a preference between lake view, fireworks, or pool, but then again I dont want to sit on my balcony and watch the garbage truck at the dumpster either...

Final question - My FIL is the timeshare owner, and he let us "use" it this year, free of charge.  Does that mean we're just a guest? Are we renting? Do we own?  My in-laws dont travel any more (not quite spring chickens, and they dont like leaving town) but since theyve had the timeshare so many years they are just keeping it and letting my dh and his sister alternate years of using it.  This is our first time, and we really dont know how it works...can I tell the pushy people that we are owners and get them off my back? This is all new to me, lol.

Oh yeah - one more - is a sit-n-stand stroller too big for the shuttle?

Thanks! I'll make a full report when we return on Oct. 7!


----------



## DCTooTall

mom2kian said:


> 5 more sleeps to go!!! I'm sooo excited!!!  Couple questions though...I'm sure these have all been answered somewhere in this thread, but lets face it - I skip around when reading... lol
> 
> anyway, we are driving 17 hours over a 2 day span to get to Orlando.  Our plan is to arrive before noon on Sunday (THIS Sunday!!!) We dont know whether to go on to the resort or to just go explore and spend some time at DTD...either way, the kids are gonna want out of the car.  Is it worth it to get there early? Can we do any part of the check in process early?
> 
> Also, we are 2 families in 2 different cars.  Can we get 2 parking passes?  Is there a fee for the extra pass?
> 
> Third question - Everyone keeps talking about all the different towers and buildings...seems that most people want Tower 5, but is there really a big difference?  I have no idea where our room will be (we have a 3 bdrm deluxe) and I dont really have a preference between lake view, fireworks, or pool, but then again I dont want to sit on my balcony and watch the garbage truck at the dumpster either...
> 
> Final question - My FIL is the timeshare owner, and he let us "use" it this year, free of charge.  Does that mean we're just a guest? Are we renting? Do we own?  My in-laws dont travel any more (not quite spring chickens, and they dont like leaving town) but since theyve had the timeshare so many years they are just keeping it and letting my dh and his sister alternate years of using it.  This is our first time, and we really dont know how it works...can I tell the pushy people that we are owners and get them off my back? This is all new to me, lol.
> 
> Oh yeah - one more - is a sit-n-stand stroller too big for the shuttle?
> 
> Thanks! I'll make a full report when we return on Oct. 7!




out of those choices... I'd say hit DTD.   You can't check in until around 4 at the earliest.  You can potentially hit the pools,   but to be honest,  after that drive I'd probably say DTD would be the better place to go since you can do some actual stretching while getting your first Disney fix of the trip.... plus you'd have several options for lunch available.

you can get multiple parking passes without any problems.   just let them know you need a couple of them.  You should not have to worry about any extra fees for the extra pass.

With a 3bdrm I wouldn't worry about getting stuck looking at the dumpster.   from my understanding usually 3bdrm units are usually located at the end of the hall.   Other than personal preferences, there really isn't a whole lot of difference between the towers.   When you check in,   you might be able to ask if there are a couple options on your room,  and they may have 2 or 3 you could choose from.

Since your FIL is the owner,  Technically you would be a guest.  As Far as Wyndham is concerned,   there isn't much of a difference between you and someone who rented from one of the places recommended here.     As for saying you are owners and getting the sales people off your back.....  Honestly...  it doesn't help.    The Sales people are just as pushy with owners trying to convince them to buy more points as they are with guests or people brought in off the street.     Your best bet is to either play the "My spouse isn't here" trick since they would want both partners to attend the meeting (since if you buy,  you'd both need to sign the paperwork)....  or just circle the lowest income bracket so that you won't qualify to buy anyways so they don't bug you.


----------



## kkandaj

Beccabunny said:


> Just booked for a week in May through Armed Services Vacation Club.  Two bedroom, sleeps eight.  Anyone know what kind of unit that would be?  Deluxe?  Any particular building(s)?  TIA



Wish I would've known about this a week ago!   DH works for the government and this would've saved us $170 off our already great price!  We are trying to get BIL and SIL to come, so maybe this will be an incentive.  Even with taxes, it's only $57/night!


----------



## CindyCharming

mom2kian said:


> anyway, we are driving 17 hours over a 2 day span to get to Orlando.  Our plan is to arrive before noon on Sunday (THIS Sunday!!!) We dont know whether to go on to the resort or to just go explore and spend some time at DTD...either way, the kids are gonna want out of the car.  Is it worth it to get there early? Can we do any part of the check in process early?



We stayed in a Presidential unit in Tower 6 and were renting so I don't know if that makes a difference but... 

We too drove in from a long trip.  We got to the resort at 1:30, checked in and gave them our number to call when the room was ready, got the parking pass thing out of the way and headed to DTD. We were surprised to get a call shortly before 3 that our room was ready.  

It was nice to come back to the resort and have everything done already, they just handed us our key and we were off.


----------



## mom2kian

Thanks for answering so quickly! I think we will attempt to do an early check-in and hopefully be able to give them a phone number so we can go on to DTD.  Thanks so much!


----------



## teacher31

About to book, but quick questions:
1. We are renting a one bedroom. Is the living room large enough for an inflatable single mattress? Not sure how the teens would like sharing a sofabed. 
2. Anyone check in around 2 in the morning? How did that work?
3. If I check in on a Friday and check out on a MOnday, do I have to do something on Saturday? Not sure if that makes sense.

Huh. Have no clue why th are yellow. Interesting.


----------



## stackyallred

I was looking through some pics someone had posted of a three bedroom unit  (Building 5) on the first WBC thread and I didn't see any mirrors in the second and third bedrooms.  I don't consider myself to be a vain person,  I just know when several people are getting ready in the morning, the more you can spread out, the better!  Can anyone confirm one way or the other about this?  THANKS!


----------



## mrsbert

My family decided to go back to WDW for either May or June 2012. We would be celebrating my 40th birthday a little late (January) and our 15 anniversary in May.

Even though I have never stayed at anything but Disney property, I just booked Bonnet Creek.  

I had already resided to the fact that my family needed two rooms to be able to sleep comfortably. I'd priced two rooms at Pop, our favorite resort, which would be outrageous.

I did some research and found GETO.  (Thanks DH for being a civil servant.) 

WHAT!!!?? I could get a two bedroom condo with kitchen and great amenities for $56 a night? BTW, two rooms at Pop would be $2246...... 
Lord knows I won't use the stove at all but will love the kitchen for breakfast needs and the washer/dryer too.

Wish me luck.


----------



## bas71873

mrsbert said:


> My family decided to go back to WDW for either May or June 2012. We would be celebrating my 40th birthday a little late (January) and our 15 anniversary in May.
> 
> Even though I have never stayed at anything but Disney property, I just booked Bonnet Creek.
> 
> I had already resided to the fact that my family needed two rooms to be able to sleep comfortably. I'd priced two rooms at Pop, our favorite resort, which would be outrageous.
> 
> I did some research and found GETO.  (Thanks DH for being a civil servant.)
> 
> WHAT!!!?? I could get a two bedroom condo with kitchen and great amenities for $56 a night? BTW, two rooms at Pop would be $2246......
> Lord knows I won't use the stove at all but will love the kitchen for breakfast needs and the washer/dryer too.
> 
> Wish me luck.



I feel your pain.  I keep waffling back & forth between BC, SSR and POFQ and just can't pull the trigger yet on BC.  Off-site scares me, but we have the perfect opportunity to test it out because our trip next summer includes some non-Disney things too so we are renting a car regardless (we usually don't if we stay on-site)!


----------



## Mamamika

am staying here in a 3bedroom in just over a week.

any recommendations on which tower to ask for - view, etc...?

the people who will care the most are the kids ages 6-12.

thanks all.


----------



## Tracey123

Mamamika said:


> am staying here in a 3bedroom in just over a week.
> 
> any recommendations on which tower to ask for - view, etc...?
> 
> the people who will care the most are the kids ages 6-12.
> 
> thanks all.



I would pick tower 4, 5 or 6.  4 & 5 are basically the same and share the lazy river and pool by 4.  The kids really like the lazy river.

As far as staying off site...WBC is technically on site.  It's like saying that you wouldn't stay at the Dolphin or Swan which are right next door to the Beach Club & Boardwalk.  You get the same feeling, but with much more room, nicer accommodations and not the BIG price tag.  My uncle came to check out our two bedroom at WBC and he owns at SSR, he was so impressed at our villa in comparison to SSR.


----------



## disneymomoftwins

Anyone stayed in the main building?  Recommend it or not?


----------



## brucerob62

? for everyone...THis is my first time coming up in NOv 12-17 for nights got a  2BD deluxe for $400 what a deal..Have never stayed on site..but kids wanted to..this is the next best thing it looks like anyway...without the big price tag. I would recommend Vacationstrategy.com..very nice people..got a great deal....NOw the ? just need to know what tower is best to see fireworks at nite..obviously want a higher floor...The kids want that..so at least I can make one of there wishes come true..since I couldnt afford to stay on site as they wanted.. Thanks for anyones input


----------



## TnTWalter

Mamamika said:


> am staying here in a 3bedroom in just over a week.
> 
> any recommendations on which tower to ask for - view, etc...?
> 
> the people who will care the most are the kids ages 6-12.
> 
> thanks all.



shoot for tower 5 high up parking lot view. my kids liked tower 5 better...i made a big deal about having to have tower 4...LOL. but tower 4 does have the grills with the shuffleboard court right next to it....great for waiting for the burgers to be ready!

have fun!


----------



## TnTWalter

brucerob62 said:


> ? for everyone...THis is my first time coming up in NOv 12-17 for nights got a  2BD deluxe for $400 what a deal..Have never stayed on site..but kids wanted to..this is the next best thing it looks like anyway...without the big price tag. I would recommend Vacationstrategy.com..very nice people..got a great deal....NOw the ? just need to know what tower is best to see fireworks at nite..obviously want a higher floor...The kids want that..so at least I can make one of there wishes come true..since I couldnt afford to stay on site as they wanted.. Thanks for anyones input



building 4 high floors parking lot are best bet.

BUT in case you don't get a high floor...just go to floor 14 or 15 and look out the window if you want...we did that a couple times [when we weren't at parks watching the fireworks]. Better than nothing...and they were in their pjs.


----------



## two*little*birds

So we arrive in less than two weeks and I have a few questions...

Where do you check-in?
Our flight arrives at 9:30am, so I'm guessing we should be at WBC around 10:30am. Assuming we won't be able to check-in early, will they allow us to hang out by the pool etc. for the day?
If we don't want to hang out by the pool for the day, is there somewhere to store our luggage securely if we decide to visit a park instead?


----------



## TnTWalter

disneymomoftwins said:


> Anyone stayed in the main building?  Recommend it or not?



I could never find much info about the main building. It's only 7 floors and closest to activities [duh...LOL]. Supposedly parking lot views has great view of epcot and fireworks [little info i found on tugs board]. it has a splash area. supposedly it's a salt water pool.

I like the looks of 4,5,6 the best. we stayed in 4 and really enjoyed it...

enjoy!

trish


----------



## The_Alice

Just about to finish my order through Garden Grocer and have a quick question, do they have any dishwashing detergent in the hotel or should I go ahead and have that delivered with our order?

ETA: What other cleaning supplies should I have?

Thanks!


----------



## Beccabunny

A few questions.  Please forgive me for not going though this entire thread.

How early do the pools open, and is the lazy river open at the same time as the other pools?

Can you bring your own floats for the lazy river?  I keep reading that there aren't enough floats available. 

Is there ample shaded seating near the pools?  I don't want to rent a cabana, as we probably won't spend more than an hour or two at the pools each day.

For those that need handicapped parking, any problems getting a parking space?

TIA!


----------



## bonzarella

The_Alice said:


> Just about to finish my order through Garden Grocer and have a quick question, do they have any dishwashing detergent in the hotel or should I go ahead and have that delivered with our order?
> 
> ETA: What other cleaning supplies should I have?
> 
> Thanks!



There is a sample size supplied.  We have always found housekeeping willing to restock what was needed.  If you should find differently, I believe you may purchase more.  HTH  
All hygiene products have also been given to us, when we directly ask housekeeping staff.


----------



## Upatnoon

The_Alice said:


> Just about to finish my order through Garden Grocer and have a quick question, do they have any dishwashing detergent in the hotel or should I go ahead and have that delivered with our order?
> 
> ETA: What other cleaning supplies should I have?
> 
> Thanks!


They supply dishwasher detergent, dish soap, a sponge, trash bags, paper towels, tissues, toilet paper and washing machine detergent.

If you run out, you can get more if you ask for it.

The only thing you may want to bring is a few dryer sheets (and of course food and your clothes)


----------



## Upatnoon

Beccabunny said:


> A few questions.  Please forgive me for not going though this entire thread.
> 
> How early do the pools open, and is the lazy river open at the same time as the other pools?
> 
> Can you bring your own floats for the lazy river?  I keep reading that there aren't enough floats available.
> 
> Is there ample shaded seating near the pools?  I don't want to rent a cabana, as we probably won't spend more than an hour or two at the pools each day.
> 
> For those that need handicapped parking, any problems getting a parking space?
> 
> TIA!


The lazy river opens at the same time as the pools. Can't tell you the exact time, because I don't get up at the crack of dawn, but I have been swimming by 10 a.m.

I have never had a problem getting a tube to float on. Sometimes you have to wait a couple of minutes.

There is lots of seating around the pools.


----------



## Beccabunny

Thanks, Upatnoon!


----------



## two*little*birds

two*little*birds said:


> So we arrive in less than two weeks and I have a few questions...
> 
> Where do you check-in?
> Our flight arrives at 9:30am, so I'm guessing we should be at WBC around 10:30am. Assuming we won't be able to check-in early, will they allow us to hang out by the pool etc. for the day?
> If we don't want to hang out by the pool for the day, is there somewhere to store our luggage securely if we decide to visit a park instead?



Any one?


----------



## bonzarella

two*little*birds said:


> Any one?



When you go through the gates, security will direct you to check in.
Yes, you may use the facilities even if your room is not ready.
You may leave your luggage with bell services.
HTH


----------



## KYoung2000

mrsbert said:


> I did some research and found GETO.  (Thanks DH for being a civil servant.)
> 
> WHAT!!!?? I could get a two bedroom condo with kitchen and great amenities for $56 a night?
> 
> Wish me luck.




Could you elaborate on what "GETO" is and where you were able to book it at $56 dollars a night?   That sounds like a steal!


----------



## The_Alice

bonzarella said:


> There is a sample size supplied.  We have always found housekeeping willing to restock what was needed.  If you should find differently, I believe you may purchase more.  HTH
> All hygiene products have also been given to us, when we directly ask housekeeping staff.





Upatnoon said:


> They supply dishwasher detergent, dish soap, a sponge, trash bags, paper towels, tissues, toilet paper and washing machine detergent.
> 
> If you run out, you can get more if you ask for it.
> 
> The only thing you may want to bring is a few dryer sheets (and of course food and your clothes)



Thanks!  Now all I have to find is "coned" shaped filters for the coffee pot, grandma and I have to have our coffee in the mornings!


----------



## bas71873

The_Alice said:


> Thanks!  Now all I have to find is "coned" shaped filters for the coffee pot, grandma and I have to have our coffee in the mornings!



BJ's carries them, but of course you have to buy in bulk.  My coffee pot at home takes cone shaped filters and they are around $9 for the boxes and there are a ton in each box.


----------



## dizneechic

The_Alice said:


> Thanks!  Now all I have to find is "coned" shaped filters for the coffee pot, grandma and I have to have our coffee in the mornings!



The cone shaped filters are everywhere, grocery stores, target, wally, drug stores, etc.  Just look for a small box of #2 filters.  I think at my grocery store it was .99 for a box of 50.


----------



## The_Alice

dizneechic said:


> The cone shaped filters are everywhere, grocery stores, target, wally, drug stores, etc.  Just look for a small box of #2 filters.  I think at my grocery store it was .99 for a box of 50.



Awesome!  I'll just pack them along, and leave what we have left over for the next group.


----------



## two*little*birds

bonzarella said:


> When you go through the gates, security will direct you to check in.
> Yes, you may use the facilities even if your room is not ready.
> You may leave your luggage with bell services.
> HTH



Thank you!


----------



## LadyBeBop

KYoung2000 said:


> Could you elaborate on what "GETO" is and where you were able to book it at $56 dollars a night?   That sounds like a steal!



Government Employees Travel Opportunities.  Government employees (federal, state and local) can rent condos as low as $369/week.  The catch is...you have to work for the government.  I qualify (I work for the US Dept of the Treasury), but I haven't used it since we already own a timeshare.

That said, she must have really lucked out in getting WBC for $369/week.  Best I could do for WBC is a week in April for about $750.  There are a number of Orlando condos for $369/week.


----------



## mrsbert

LadyBeBop said:


> Government Employees Travel Opportunities.  Government employees (federal, state and local) can rent condos as low as $369/week.  The catch is...you have to work for the government.  I qualify (I work for the US Dept of the Treasury), but I haven't used it since we already own a timeshare.
> 
> That said, she must have really lucked out in getting WBC for $369/week.  Best I could do for WBC is a week in April for about $750.  There are a number of Orlando condos for $369/week.



I REALLY did luck out!!  I would have preferred to go the next week after Memorial Day, but I'll take it. My family are touring pros so Im really not worried. BTW, thanks for answering the question, I hadn't had a chance to get back on till late.


----------



## casper_jj11

Pretty excited. Just booked WBC for 9 nights for May 2012. Booked thru Ken. I did find a much cheaper rate but figured I'd go with the person most recommend since its our first time off site. Kinda nervous actually about being offsite. We like the monorail so I'm hoping its not going to be too much of a hassle with the kids getting from point A to point B.

We're taking my parents for the first time this year. They always travel with travellers cheques. I haven't used those in years. Anyone know if they can cash them at the resort? How hard is it to use them in the stores/restaurants onsite?

Thanks!

Joanne


----------



## tmoret

just a little over a week left before we get there I cant wait!


----------



## SalandJeff

casper_jj11 said:


> Pretty excited. Just booked WBC for 9 nights for May 2012. Booked thru Ken. I did find a much cheaper rate but figured I'd go with the person most recommend since its our first time off site. Kinda nervous actually about being offsite...
> 
> We're taking my parents for the first time this year. They always travel with travellers cheques. I haven't used those in years. Anyone know if they can cash them at the resort? How hard is it to use them in the stores/restaurants onsite?



We are "onsite" people also, and former DVC owners.  We stayed at WBC last year for the first time and loved it.  We are going again in November.  If you need a lot of room, you cannot beat it.  And there is just so much to do right at the resort.  I do miss some of that Disney magic feeling that I get on property, so if it is just my dh, dd and myself, we will go back to staying onsite.

With regard to travellers cheques, I do not know if you will be able to cash them at the resort, but you will have no problems at Disney stores and restaurants.


----------



## two*little*birds

We'll be there in 9 days... 

Single digit dance...


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

two*little*birds said:


> We'll be there in 9 days...
> 
> Single digit dance...



Dancing with you!!!!


----------



## harding0010

I'll be staying at Bonnet Creek in December for the first time.  Only me and two bedrooms.


----------



## crystaldawn

Has anyone had luck with tower or room requests by email. I emailed and the response said "Yes I can place a request for you.  What would you like to request for your stay?" That sounds pretty positive doesn't it? 

Anyway just curious. I'm sure it's not a HUGE deal where we stay but we do have four kids and it'd be nice to be near the lazy river and playground areas. At the same time we'd love to have a fireworks view for the days we're not at the parks. Life is just full of choices lol.


----------



## linnell

I just called to make my room request!    After reading all of the great info here, I decided that I couldn't decide which building would be best, so I just requested a high floor with an Epcot/fireworks view. Last year we stayed at the Boardwalk, which was wonderful, but we had a 2nd floor room which was just eh. The girl on the phone was very nice and put my request in and said they do their best to accommodate but can't guarantee. So here's hoping! 

8 more days!


----------



## two*little*birds

linnell said:


> I just requested a high floor with an Epcot/fireworks view



I just called and requested the same thing, maybe we'll be neighbors!


----------



## aaronandterri

Can anyone help us clear something up, were renting a week from an owner. there was a mix up with dates and the 1 bed we needed wasnt available or the weeks we paid for ( only told us after we paid!)but he offered us a  presidential suite instead for the next night for a week, so we took a cheap hotel the first night for better accomodation for the rest of the week, now on our copy of the guest certificate it says deleux......ive emailed to clarify  but can you tell me....?

Is there such a unit as a 1 bed presidential suite  anyway..? 
everything ive googled leads me to believe that its 4 beds that are presedential suites...?....and are all the rooms deleux rooms, ive tried looking at rooms online but keep encountering sites that require me to log on to look.
Any advice thanks .......


----------



## Echo queen

aaronandterri said:


> Can anyone help us clear something up, were renting a week from an owner. there was a mix up with dates and the 1 bed we needed wasnt available or the weeks we paid for ( only told us after we paid!)but he offered us a  presidential suite instead for the next night for a week, so we took a cheap hotel the first night for better accomodation for the rest of the week, now on our copy of the guest certificate it says deleux......ive emailed to clarify  but can you tell me....?
> 
> Is there such a unit as a 1 bed presidential suite  anyway..?
> everything ive googled leads me to believe that its 4 beds that are presedential suites...?....and are all the rooms deleux rooms, ive tried looking at rooms online but keep encountering sites that require me to log on to look.
> Any advice thanks .......



All of the rooms are deluxe or presidential. 1 2 3 deluxe rooms and  1 2 3 4 presidential rooms.  I believe the word suite refers to all of the rooms.

In short, yes there is a 1 bedroom presidential.


----------



## linnell

two*little*birds said:


> I just called and requested the same thing, maybe we'll be neighbors!



Checking in the same day!


----------



## aaronandterri

if theres any owners on here who can check availbility for me from 11 or 12th November for one week id appreciate it......i think im being mucked around as i was emailed back telling me it had changed again now!. all this after ive already paid!
thanks, pm me if you can check
terri x


----------



## pandamom

aaronandterri said:


> if theres any owners on here who can check availbility for me from 11 or 12th November for one week id appreciate it......i think im being mucked around as i was emailed back telling me it had changed again now!. all this after ive already paid!
> thanks, pm me if you can check
> terri x



For the the 11th 7N I saw a 2 Bedroom Deluxe available -- checked again a few minutes later and nothing was available.  For the 12th for 7N I'm showing a 1 BR deluxe and a 2br deluxe.  What's available can change minute to minute this close to the check-in date.  Most of the days of your stay are marked as "No units available".  Good Luck.


----------



## two*little*birds

Next week we'll be there at this exact time! 

More than likely we'll be lounging by the pool waiting for our room (as our flight arrives early)... we're getting super excited now!


----------



## f19810

Does anybody know how late the buses run from the MK on Halloween party nights?


----------



## fritzichic

I just came back from 4 days at WBC and I wanted to share with you some observations.

First, if you plan on spending almost the entire day at Disney World it doesn't matter if you have a fireworks view.  What does matter is how close you are to the bus if you plan to use it.  At the end of the day, if you have to walk past three building to get to yours and your feet are killing you, you will really wish you had requested tower 6 or tower 1.  Plus your kids will more than likely prefer to be in the pool instead of watching the fireworks.

Second, if your whirlpool doesn't work, check the breaker box.

Third, the the pirate ship slide is only open from 9-6.  So don't tell your kids that they will get to go on the slide after a long day in Disney.  They will only be disappointed.

Fourth, if you are a light sleeper, bring ear plugs.  The air conditioner unit is incredibly loud.  Everyone I talked to said the same thing about theirs.

Fifth, consider bringing a rolling, grocery cart to bring in groceries or use the bellhop carts they keep for guest use on the ground floor.  

We stayed in Tower 4, 12th floor. One piece of furniture was obviously damaged so I called the front desk to let them know. We came to Florida with 6 days of Disney passes and planned to stay all day at the parks and swim at night.  It was close to the parks and the buses were great.  We would stay here again but for our family of 6 we would get a 3 bedroom.  We didn't use any of the resort amenities except the pool. The place was pretty quiet and there was very little sales pressure.  

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Ackpack

I've been reading that the new hotel opened October 1st and there are restaurants within the new hotel.  Is this hotel on property with BC or is it nearby? And which pool is the best for 1 year olds? Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

The hotel "connects the loop" around the lake.  Easily walkable from any of the timeshare buildings.


----------



## Ackpack

Thanks! Anyone have an updated resort map? I have the one from 2006


----------



## danabalana

I'm so excited!!!

We've booked our first stay at WBC for late April 2012.  We booked through VacationUpgrades for a 3 beddroom deluxe and have found them great to deal with.  I can't wait 

6 adults for a whole week. Yay 

This thread is a wealth of info and I'm making my way through it.

Thanks


----------



## EMom

I'm going to see a friend tonight who wants to go to WDW for the first time.  With her DH and 4 kids, all under 8.  Although I love staying onsite, I think Bonnet Creet is a better fit for them.

I can do more research for her later, but I have a quick question NOW.  What are the sleeping arrangements for a 2 BR and a 3 BR?


As in:

King
Queen/Queen
Sleeper Sofa in LR

Thanks!


----------



## dizneechic

EMom said:


> What are the sleeping arrangements for a 2 BR and a 3 BR?



2-bedroom unit:
Occupancy of 8 (including 2 on the pull out sofa)
Master bedroom with king sized bed
Second bedroom with two full sized (double) beds
Living room has a full size sleeper sofa

3-bedroom layout:
Occupancy of 10 (including 2 on the pull out sofa)
Master bedroom with king sized bed
Second bedroom with queen sized bed
Third bedroom with two full (double) beds

4-bedroom presidential suite layout:
Occupancy of 12
2 king master bedrooms
2 bedrooms with two full (double) beds

Also something to keep in mind.  The "Deluxe" units have the pull out sofa's however if you book a "Presidential" (ie upgraded kitchen/furnishings) the sofa's are standard and not pull out.  So if your factoring in people sleeping on the sofa be sure to stick with the Deluxe.


----------



## tinkerbell181

Can anyone tell me what kinds of groceries you can get at the Sundries store on the property?  I read 'basic groceries' - would this include things like bread, milk, eggs, ummm, beer, etc?  I just wonder if we will be able to get the necessities for breakfast (well, not the beer) or if we will need to find a grocery store nearby.  TIA!


----------



## Upatnoon

tinkerbell181 said:


> Can anyone tell me what kinds of groceries you can get at the Sundries store on the property?  I read 'basic groceries' - would this include things like bread, milk, eggs, ummm, beer, etc?  I just wonder if we will be able to get the necessities for breakfast (well, not the beer) or if we will need to find a grocery store nearby.  TIA!


They have these things, however, they are very expensive. For example, I recall a 2-liter of soda was $4.

It takes about 20 minutes to drive to walmart or publix. Well worth it it you have a car.

If you just need some drinks, the prices at the Hess gas station right down the street aren't too bad.


----------



## Heath_Bar

Here now and having a great time - grounds are super clean, the pools are great and hte room is HUGE.  We are in a 4 BR Pres. in tower 1 (there is only 1 besides the model).  They told us we did not get a fireworks view, but we can see Epcot fireworks just fine if you turn to the side (just not MK and we can't see the Epcot ball).  They also have the model open just down the hall with a great FW view too so we did that 2 nights, but like our own patio better.  

We took the shuttle once and it was fine.  The "shuttle" was actually a full size bus.  We were going to Epcot but they dropped us off at MK and we had to monorail over to EP.  She said it wasn't normal, but they had a pickup to get to someplace????  No big deal as my boys LOVE the monorail.  They pick up near bldg 6 first, then bldg 1.  I think the shuttles would be fine if you didn't rent, but I do prefer to drive - 6 of us and kids are 3 & 4 with a big double - just easier to drive.


----------



## harding0010

Does anyone know anything about the discounted spa package that BC offers?


----------



## Tracey123

tinkerbell181 said:


> Can anyone tell me what kinds of groceries you can get at the Sundries store on the property?  I read 'basic groceries' - would this include things like bread, milk, eggs, ummm, beer, etc?  I just wonder if we will be able to get the necessities for breakfast (well, not the beer) or if we will need to find a grocery store nearby.  TIA!



The store onsite is VERY basic.  You would have a very hard time making breakfast with the products that they provide.  I would suggest either renting a car or ordering groceries (and beer) from Garden Grocer.  I'm used to staying in timeshares that have actual mini-marts onsite and was very unimpressed at the store at WBC.  I did see that they sell beer at a little shop where you can get a sandwich, but that was by the bottle.


----------



## supraman215

Is this thread about BC timeshare rental or the Hilton at BC?


----------



## thetallone101

Can anyone give me a rough estimate of what a 3bdrm for 1 week rents for? Just so I know if what I'm looking at is a deal or not. Also, how far in advance can you book WBC?


----------



## dizneechic

thetallone101 said:


> Can anyone give me a rough estimate of what a 3bdrm for 1 week rents for? Just so I know if what I'm looking at is a deal or not. Also, how far in advance can you book WBC?



We are under 1100 for a 3BR Presidential unit.  We were able to rent 6 months out through a VIP owner.


----------



## two*little*birds

thetallone101 said:


> Can anyone give me a rough estimate of what a 3bdrm for 1 week rents for? Just so I know if what I'm looking at is a deal or not. Also, how far in advance can you book WBC?



We paid $125 per night (all-inclusive) for a 3-bedroom deluxe. We'll be there in 3 days!


----------



## mnightin

Ours was $150/night total with taxes and everything.

We booked through Lise Bohm.  We've booked other timeshares through them before and had great luck.  Professional, courteous, on time delivery, good communication.

Their ebay store is Discount Travel by John and Lise

http://stores.ebay.com/Discount-Tra...i.html?_nkw=bonnet+creek&_trksid=p3286.c0.m57

Hope this helps!



thetallone101 said:


> Can anyone give me a rough estimate of what a 3bdrm for 1 week rents for? Just so I know if what I'm looking at is a deal or not. Also, how far in advance can you book WBC?


----------



## DCTooTall

supraman215 said:


> Is this thread about BC timeshare rental or the Hilton at BC?



This is about the Wyndham property.  Mostly it's the Timeshare currently,  but I wouldn't be surprised if we start seeing some information about the Wyndham Grand hotel which just opened this week.




thetallone101 said:


> Can anyone give me a rough estimate of what a 3bdrm for 1 week rents for? Just so I know if what I'm looking at is a deal or not. Also, how far in advance can you book WBC?



  i'm not sure what the rental costs run since it can vary from all the different renters out there.

As for how far you can book....  Owners who own at Bonnett Creek can make reservations at 13months.   Owners who just own Wyndham points can book at 10 months.


----------



## GvilleDisneyDad

Here's a shot from WBC last week just as a storm was breaking...




20110929-_DSC3717-Edit-2 by Jeff Winston, on Flickr


----------



## mikat

GvilleDisneyDad said:


> Here's a shot from WBC last week just as a storm was breaking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20110929-_DSC3717-Edit-2 by Jeff Winston, on Flickr



That is an AMAZING photo!  Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## GvilleDisneyDad

mikat said:


> That is an AMAZING photo!  Thank you for sharing it with us.



Thank you!  No problem!


----------



## MLG4MSU

Getting close -- just ordered our tickets from Undercover Tourist today.  Kids are getting really excited.

Don't feel like looking it up, so does anyone know if they provide little shampoo bottles, soap, stuff like that?


----------



## Upatnoon

MLG4MSU said:


> Getting close -- just ordered our tickets from Undercover Tourist today.  Kids are getting really excited.
> 
> Don't feel like looking it up, so does anyone know if they provide little shampoo bottles, soap, stuff like that?


Of course they provide all those things


----------



## fritzichic

MLG4MSU said:


> Getting close -- just ordered our tickets from Undercover Tourist today.  Kids are getting really excited.
> 
> Don't feel like looking it up, so does anyone know if they provide little shampoo bottles, soap, stuff like that?




Yes, they provided Bath and Body Works mini bottles.


----------



## Pollito916

We're staying at BC starting 10/19, and I was wondering if I can request a crib or pack n play?  Does anyone know which it is?

Thanks!


----------



## Ackpack

Pollito916 said:


> We're staying at BC starting 10/19, and I was wondering if I can request a crib or pack n play?  Does anyone know which it is?
> 
> Thanks!



We'll be there November 5th and when we booked we reserved 2 pack n plays... cribs weren't offered.


----------



## two*little*birds

Stupid question, but do we need a cat5 or cat6 cable for the internet?


----------



## supraman215

two*little*birds said:


> Stupid question, but do we need a cat5 or cat6 cable for the internet?



Either one will work perfectly fine.


----------



## two*little*birds

supraman215 said:


> Either one will work perfectly fine.



Thank you! 

We'll be there tomorrow at this time.


----------



## saysay

The_Alice said:


> Thanks!  Now all I have to find is "coned" shaped filters for the coffee pot, grandma and I have to have our coffee in the mornings!


Our coffee pot have always had the wire mesh we didn't use a filter.

I would but them at home and pack them, they are small and light, but I really don't think you will need them.  Others can chime in if I am wrong, been to WBC 3 times.


----------



## karice2

I am 6 weeks out for my first trip to WBC. I will be there for two weeks. The first week I am there I booked through Utopia Vacations. The second week is thru my parent's RCI trade. Does anyone know if there is a way to link the two so I don't have to switch rooms?

Couple of other questions? 
1. Do the rooms have the music system that can accomodate an iPod connection?
2. Are the Presidential's the only ones with updated appliances and countertops?
3. Any room recommendations for fireworks and Epcot view on a higher floor?


----------



## lomillerin

Where does the MK shuttle drop off at? Where does the Epcot bus drop off at?

I thought I read they dropped off at TTC, but then what do I do?
I have only ever stayed onsite and really need help.


----------



## linnell

Here now! Building 3 7th floor sitting on my balcony watching the random water fountain in the lake and waiting for some firwoks to start. DH is impressed with how much space we have!


----------



## PoohHappens

lomillerin said:


> Where does the MK shuttle drop off at? Where does the Epcot bus drop off at?
> 
> I thought I read they dropped off at TTC, but then what do I do?
> I have only ever stayed onsite and really need help.



For the MK it drops off at TTC and then you take the monorail or ferry to the MK.  This is also true if you drive and park for MK.

For Epcot it drops off in the lot adjacent to all the Disney Bus stops.  The main difference is you may walk a few extra feet and you do not have a shelter to stand under.  You could however stay under cover and walk out to the stop when you see the bus coming.  We just returned and used the bus all week, it is very ontime so make sure you follow the schedule. We found it very easy to use and we only once had a full bus.  Have a great trip.


----------



## PoohHappens

We just returned from our first stay at Bonnet Creek.  I have to say we had a wonderful time and I think we will be returning.  We even found ourselves discussing that next time we need to spend a little more time at the resort.  We have stayed at several moderate and value Disney resorts as well as a two bedroom at Saratoga Springs and Royal Plaza previously.  We booked with Ken Price through vacation upgrades and he and Denise were superb.

Here are the things we loved:
1. The space-  With two kids it was wonderful.  We felt as a couple and parents so much more like we were on vacation.  We got to sleep in the same bed with no children and our kids slept like a dream in the other bedroom.  We brought a baby monitor with so we could shut our door too.  (our youngest just turned 2).  We could get ready with privacy.  We would switch off who was getting ready and the other stayed out with the kids in the family room. The bathrooms were large and the second bedroom was bigger than I was expecting.
2. The washer and dryer-I used it a ton and it did not feel like work.  When we would return from the pool everyone would throw their towels and suits in the machine and I would start it.  No rinsing out suits and hanging them all over our tiny hotel room.  
3.  A full sized fridge- snacks for the kids, milk for the kids and beer for the hubby, need I say more
4. Hallway--at Saratoga springs we entered our room from an outside corridor. I liked the secured building, interior halls, and elevator better. Every once in a while the hall smelled funny because of something someone cooked--never smelled it in our room.
5. Several Pool Options-if one was too busy or not our thing at the time there was a choice.  We spent most our time outside building 5 and 6
6. The big table--we used it a lot for breakfast and for our sons legos and for his school work. 
7. The resort was very pretty

Things that were not the greatest but minor and did not ruin our vacation
1. Shower head-did not like it, not major
2. I sometimes missed the Disney all the time-my husband did not
3. I would have like to have a food court or some more places to get food/snacks.  Especially later at night.  I am on vacation too, so I don't want to cook or fix a snack -sometimes I want a cupcake at 11:00pm 'cause I can.  My husband did not miss it one single bit --maybe because he had to go after said cupcake on previous visits. The food we did eat at the pool bar was not very good but was edible, but then again a lot of what we had a Disney this time was not very good.
4. I would have liked to have a vacuum, I bet I could have requested one, but I did not.

A few other things people often ask about
We had no problem with the parking pass and check in was quick and easy.  The hold on our card was $100 and pended while we were there and disappeared the day we checked out.  When I go to the parking pass desk she asked if we had been there before and I said no and she got all excited and said oh do I have some surprises for you.  I immediately said I am not interested in your surprises and she looked shocked and upset and said you don't like fireworks and surprises. I said I already know about them circled the lowest income on the form she handed me the pass and I left.  I was never even invited to a presentation etc.... It all took about a minute but half of that was her looking at my liscense and looking at something in the computer. 
We used the bus system all but the last day.  It alway ran exactly on time-do not be late and expect the bus to still be sitting there.  I liked this though it was predictable.  The bus was only full once. 
We found all the staff to be friendly and we also found the other familes and guests to be friendly and respectful of others. We requested a high chair and a pack n play both were delivered within moments of us getting to our room.  I also requested some trash bags and detergent and those both came within moments.  I did find that when calling the desk I did have to wait on hold most times.  We had a wonderful time. 
I would be happy to answer any specific questions as well.


----------



## zalansky

Hello Bonnet Creek experts! I am trying to help a friend plan an Orlando vacation. Can you all tell me where I can get the best deal on getting them a room at WBC for 4 nights? I have seen it mentioned on here to rent from owners - how do I go about that? I checked Ebay but they only seem to be rentals for the immediate future. I am looking for April 2012. I remember a while back Vettechick had mentioned someone she used and trusted but it was a long time ago. 

Any tips? Much appreciated!


----------



## brucerob62

coming in nov whats best view of lake /fireworks..is it posible to have both?...


----------



## mnightin

PoohHappens said:


> 5. Several Pool Options-if one was too busy or not our thing at the time there was a choice.  We spent most our time outside building 5 and 6
> 
> We requested a high chair and a pack n play both were delivered within moments of us getting to our room.



Thanks so much for the details!  Two quick questions for you (or anyone else who wants to chime in!  

- I have an 8 year old son, 5 year old daughter, and 1 year old daughter. Which pools do you think they would enjoy the most? Any sense of which building we should request based on this (getting a 3BR and thinking of Building #6 since it's newest). I think the 4 year old is too small for the pirate slide (she's 45" tall) - she'll love the other slide and the lazy river. The 1 year old would like zero entry.

- How were the pack & play and high chair?  Were they clean and in good shape?  I'm not usually very particular about germs, but all the talk of bed bugs  has made me a little nervous about using a hotel pack & play.  Welcome your feedback on this one!

Thanks so much!

*Only 4 days til our trip!*


----------



## gonzalesphd

Does anyone know where the closest Catholic church would be to bonnet creek/wdw?

thanks


----------



## PoohHappens

mnightin said:


> Thanks so much for the details!  Two quick questions for you (or anyone else who wants to chime in!
> 
> - I have an 8 year old son, 5 year old daughter, and 1 year old daughter. Which pools do you think they would enjoy the most? Any sense of which building we should request based on this (getting a 3BR and thinking of Building #6 since it's newest). I think the 4 year old is too small for the pirate slide (she's 45" tall) - she'll love the other slide and the lazy river. The 1 year old would like zero entry.
> 
> - How were the pack & play and high chair?  Were they clean and in good shape?  I'm not usually very particular about germs, but all the talk of bed bugs  has made me a little nervous about using a hotel pack & play.  Welcome your feedback on this one!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> *Only 4 days til our trip!*



The pack n play and high chair were both clean--the high chair was gray plastic restaurant type, the pack and play was low end, some of the mesh had small holes, but it was clean.  It was quite firm, but my DS 2 did not mind.  The pool at 6 has zero entry and the slide is a 48inch requirement.  The other was I think at building 3 you have to be able to swim.  We found that pool to be cold when we went.  It does not get as much direct sun and I don't think it had a zero entry.  There is a kiddie pool there too.  The building 5 lazy river has a zero entry as well.  There was a kiddie slash area and pool and another lazy river up by the main building too.  Have a great trip.  I think you will love it.


----------



## Bootxn

We have a 2 bedroom for Sat to Sat but not be able to check-in until Sunday morning. Does anyone know if this would be a problem?  We should be able to get our room right away?


----------



## Pollito916

mnightin said:


> - How were the pack & play and high chair?  Were they clean and in good shape?  I'm not usually very particular about germs, but all the talk of bed bugs  has made me a little nervous about using a hotel pack & play.  Welcome your feedback on this one!
> *Only 4 days til our trip!*



I can't comment on the shape, but just wanted to add that I like to bring my own PnP sheet when we stay in hotels.  Not sure it would totally prevent the bed bugs (if there were any), but it makes me feel a little better anyway.

Also, thanks for letting me know they have high chairs, I never even thought to request one!


----------



## PoohHappens

Bootxn said:


> We have a 2 bedroom for Sat to Sat but not be able to check-in until Sunday morning. Does anyone know if this would be a problem?  We should be able to get our room right away?



When we got our confirmations from WBC in the mail before our trip there was a clause stating that you had to check in within 48 hours of your reservation or you lose it, that should give you plenty of time but I would still call.


----------



## Heath_Bar

saysay said:


> Our coffee pot have always had the wire mesh we didn't use a filter.
> 
> I would but them at home and pack them, they are small and light, but I really don't think you will need them.  Others can chime in if I am wrong, been to WBC 3 times.


Yes, last week we used the wire mesh filter also.


----------



## Heath_Bar

I just wanted to give a shout out for building 1.  We just got back from a week there and although an older building, it was updated nicely.  We did have black appliances (not stainless) but otherwise it was a very nice unit, and honestly, I don't care which color it is - it was newer and in great shape.  My main reason for liking building 1 is location:

- Shuttle pick up/drop off spot right next to it 
- Dry playground right outside - we could go down and let the kids play for 10 minutes while waiting for the rest of the group to get ready.
- Mini golf was close
- Kid activity grassy area is right there - one day they had a bounce house and yard games all set up.
- Close to main pool that had kid area, lazy river, zero entry and 5 ft depth for older kids jumping in.
- Since our kids weren't big enough for the water slides, I was glad we could avoid the pools with the slides, thus avoid whining about not being able to use them.
- Far away from the terrible loud evening karoake

We were gone at parks most days so being right on top of a pool wasn't a huge thing for us.  If you want to stand on your deck and yell down to people at the pool, this isn't the buiilding for you.  FIL has also stayed in building 6 and they liked that building better, but for us with our kids (ages 3 & 4) the building 1 location was great.


----------



## Ackpack

PoohHappens said:


> The pack n play and high chair were both clean--the high chair was gray plastic restaurant type, the pack and play was low end, some of the mesh had small holes, but it was clean.  It was quite firm, but my DS 2 did not mind.  The pool at 6 has zero entry and the slide is a 48inch requirement.  The other was I think at building 3 you have to be able to swim.  We found that pool to be cold when we went.  It does not get as much direct sun and I don't think it had a zero entry.  There is a kiddie pool there too.  The building 5 lazy river has a zero entry as well.  There was a kiddie slash area and pool and another lazy river up by the main building too.  Have a great trip.  I think you will love it.



Wow!  Thanks so much for discussing high chairs! I didn't know you could request those... that saves us A LOT of room in our checked bag! (not that we were going to pack our entire high chair (haha) but we were going to pack our chicco folding hook on chair)


----------



## jsmla

I'm looking at booking a one bedroom at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for a girls' getaway in early December.  The unit is a one bedroom with a sleeper sofa but that's pretty much all I know.  Is there a building that would be best for us?  We're two women in our 50s, no kids on this trip.  We'd like something convenient to a pool (doesn't have to have a slide or anything) and a shuttle stop.

Thanks!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I am SO glad to have found this thread!  

My inlaws are Wyndham owners and we have been to many resorts.  Loved all of them.  However, I am a WDW snob!  The last few years I have been staying for short trips in DVC.  I have never stayed here, but my inlaws raved about it. We are booked for a week Feb 18-25.

So, experts, be honest.  Am I going to be disappointed?  Are you all going to laugh at my snobbery come March?    Am I going to fall in love with theis resort and want to book every WDW trip here?  Tips? Thoughts?

We currently have a 2 bedroom for my husband and I and our 7 year old.  My inlaws will join us midweek.


----------



## Maxwell

zalansky said:


> Hello Bonnet Creek experts! I am trying to help a friend plan an Orlando vacation. Can you all tell me where I can get the best deal on getting them a room at WBC for 4 nights? I have seen it mentioned on here to rent from owners - how do I go about that? I checked Ebay but they only seem to be rentals for the immediate future. I am looking for April 2012. I remember a while back Vettechick had mentioned someone she used and trusted but it was a long time ago.
> 
> Any tips? Much appreciated!



I would like to know too. We are thinking of staying here next April for a few nights as well.


----------



## natenapril

We decided on BC and will be there in 3 weeks. Are the buses ECV friendly? My dad and step mom will be with us and she has neuropathy. We could drive if need be though too.


----------



## TnTWalter

best deals will be ebay closer to date...we went spring break last year and got on ebay a 2BR for 5 nights for $599. I booked it a couple months out maybe? can't remember. That was good for time we were going.

many on here use ken price vacationupgrades.com


----------



## SeptemberGirl

fritzichic said:


> I just came back from 4 days at WBC and I wanted to share with you some observations.
> 
> First, if you plan on spending almost the entire day at Disney World it doesn't matter if you have a fireworks view.  What does matter is how close you are to the bus if you plan to use it.  At the end of the day, if you have to walk past three building to get to yours and your feet are killing you, you will really wish you had requested tower 6 or tower 1.  Plus your kids will more than likely prefer to be in the pool instead of watching the fireworks.
> 
> Second, if your whirlpool doesn't work, check the breaker box.
> 
> Third, the the pirate ship slide is only open from 9-6.  So don't tell your kids that they will get to go on the slide after a long day in Disney.  They will only be disappointed.
> 
> Fourth, if you are a light sleeper, bring ear plugs.  The air conditioner unit is incredibly loud.  Everyone I talked to said the same thing about theirs.
> 
> Fifth, consider bringing a rolling, grocery cart to bring in groceries or use the bellhop carts they keep for guest use on the ground floor.
> 
> We stayed in Tower 4, 12th floor. One piece of furniture was obviously damaged so I called the front desk to let them know. We came to Florida with 6 days of Disney passes and planned to stay all day at the parks and swim at night.  It was close to the parks and the buses were great.  We would stay here again but for our family of 6 we would get a 3 bedroom.  We didn't use any of the resort amenities except the pool. The place was pretty quiet and there was very little sales pressure.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.



Totally helpful, thanks!


----------



## Disneyforus

Maxwell said:


> I would like to know too. We are thinking of staying here next April for a few nights as well.



We got our Spring Break 3br off EBAY about a month and a half out.  Easy transaction, I think we paid 1199 for 8 days.

We are planning to go back in May of 2012 and I will try ebay again, and Ken Price to see what he can get me.


----------



## MapleGirl

Maxwell said:


> I would like to know too. We are thinking of staying here next April for a few nights as well.



We are going in April.  I am a government employee and trying a site I heard about here on the Dis.  http://www.getravelop.com/index.html  We got a 1-bedroom for 7 nights for $392 including tax.


----------



## Tracey123

jsmla said:


> I'm looking at booking a one bedroom at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for a girls' getaway in early December.  The unit is a one bedroom with a sleeper sofa but that's pretty much all I know.  Is there a building that would be best for us?  We're two women in our 50s, no kids on this trip.  We'd like something convenient to a pool (doesn't have to have a slide or anything) and a shuttle stop.
> 
> Thanks!



I would look at renting a two bedroom this way each of you have your own room and no one has to sleep on the pullout sofa.  The one bedroom only have a king size bed.  For Adults I would choose bldg 4, 5 or 6.


----------



## Bonniec

I could use some advise. I'm trying to weed through the info but there is so much! lol

We only live an hour and a half away from Disney and go almost every weekend. Occasionally we will stay over for one night. And then occasionally we will stay for 4-5 nights.

We've stayed at Palisades resort a lot, but this looks way better and much closer!


Anyway, we are a family of 5 (kids ages 17, 17, and 5). We tend to like quieter, more relaxed things and my youngest is very shy and quiet. (Made the mistake once of staying at Nickelodeon and it was awful for us. Too obnoxious!)


1. Should we be looking for certain buildings/areas? 

2. Where should we look for reserving? Since we are close, we are able to do a lot of last minute stuff if that helps.

3. Any other tips I should know about?

4. And what is that pay it forward thread about?

5. Do Wynham rewards work there? Just wondering if I should sign up.

6. What does a "presidentual suite" actually mean? 


It would be awesome to find a place we could consistently stay at. I'm getting tired of bouncing to different places.


----------



## jsmla

Tracey123 said:


> I would look at renting a two bedroom this way each of you have your own room and no one has to sleep on the pullout sofa.  The one bedroom only have a king size bed.  For Adults I would choose bldg 4, 5 or 6.



Thanks, we're definitely going to go for the one bedroom due to price.  I don't mind a sofa bed.  Are the one bedrooms scattered throughout the resort?


----------



## linnell

Just wanted to share a look at the new hotel pool taken from my balcony this morning.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

MapleGirl said:


> We are going in April.  I am a government employee and trying a site I heard about here on the Dis.  http://www.getravelop.com/index.html  We got a 1-bedroom for 7 nights for $392 including tax.



I also rented from them .... same price for the last week of Jan 2012.  At first I thought only federal empoyees would qualify but I called and nope state and local also can rent thru them.  So looking forward to our trip!


----------



## DCTooTall

Bonniec said:


> I could use some advise. I'm trying to weed through the info but there is so much! lol
> 
> We only live an hour and a half away from Disney and go almost every weekend. Occasionally we will stay over for one night. And then occasionally we will stay for 4-5 nights.
> 
> We've stayed at Palisades resort a lot, but this looks way better and much closer!
> 
> 
> Anyway, we are a family of 5 (kids ages 17, 17, and 5). We tend to like quieter, more relaxed things and my youngest is very shy and quiet. (Made the mistake once of staying at Nickelodeon and it was awful for us. Too obnoxious!)
> 
> 
> 1. Should we be looking for certain buildings/areas?
> 
> 2. Where should we look for reserving? Since we are close, we are able to do a lot of last minute stuff if that helps.
> 
> 3. Any other tips I should know about?
> 
> 4. And what is that pay it forward thread about?
> 
> 5. Do Wynham rewards work there? Just wondering if I should sign up.
> 
> 6. What does a "presidentual suite" actually mean?
> 
> 
> It would be awesome to find a place we could consistently stay at. I'm getting tired of bouncing to different places.



I'll see if i can answer some of your questions.    The Wyndham Bonnett Creek resort is a timeshare resort,   so if you are only looking for a single night (or 2),  It may be harder to find them.  That being said,   you also likely won't find any great last minute deals for an empty room like you might at a regular hotel.

1.  If you are going to primarily visit the parks,   I wouldn't worry about requesting a particular tower or area.   The biggest advantage one tower may have over another is the pools closest to that particular tower,  or potentially the proximity to the shuttle stops.  If you aren't planning on using the pools,  then that wouldn't be a factor for you.   The closest tower to the Disney shuttle is tower 6. 5, 4, and 1 are next door to the shuttle stops,  and tower 2 and 3 aren't very far either.      If you drive to the parks,  then this wouldn't be a factor either.

2. the Wyndham Bonnett Creek resort has it's own site,   but that wouldn't be the best place to get them. You might try someplace like RCI's last minute deals site or weekend getaways (Would require RCI membership) .....  but ultimately your best bet would be with places like Ebay,  vacationupgrades.com (ken price), Farrell Vacations,   etc.   There are a lot of commercial rental outfits that you can go thru.

3.   Biggest tip might be the whole "mark the lowest income level" trick when getting your parking pass to avoid being asked to go on the sales speil.  

4. The Easiest way to explain the Pay It Forward thread might be it's something similar to a POP Fridge Swap.  There are a lot of DIS'ers who stay at the resort,  so there are currently 2 bins which are being passed from group to group which may contain things like left over food/soda/beer, poncho's, laundry detergent,  etc..   It started as a way for people to pass along those supplies you may get for your stay in the condo,  but couldn't use all of during a single week.  Rather than throw away what was left,  or need to find a place to pack it in your luggage to bring home,   you can just place it in the bin and pass it along to someone checking in after you leave.

5. Yes... and no.    It's a timeshare resort,  so you don't get rewards or perks like you would at a Wyndham Hotel.     For owners however,   there are ways you can tie your Wyndham Rewards program membership in with your Wyndham Vacation Ownership account.   These consist of primarily either converting your owned points into Reward Program points,    or using Reward Program points to pay your maintenance fees.      As someone who doesn't own there however,  you won't see any benefits.

6.  A "Presidential Suite" is a unit with certain upgraded features over a regular "Deluxe" unit at the resort.   These upgrades may consist of things such as granite countertops (although it appears that the deluxe's are starting to get granite as part of their regular refurbs),  Stainless Steel appliances, hardwood floors,   etc..


A couple other things that might be worth looking into or noting:

*  The Wyndham Grand hotel at Bonnett Creek recently opened.  This is a regular hotel located within the same resort complex as the timeshare resort.  As a regular hotel,  you may find more typical 'hotel' type last minute deals available here,   as well as it allowing you to tie in a Wyndham Rewards program membership to your stay.        There hasn't been a whole lot of information on the hotel posted on the DIS yet however,   so I can't tell you how it compares to the timeshare units when it comes to space/cost/etc.

*  Since you make regular shorter trips,  and if you find that you like the resort enough to buy into it.....DO NOT BUY RETAIL!    You can find some great deals on Wyndham points via the resale market.   That being said,  because of the way the program is structured,  it works better with longer stays.  If you are only doing weekends and short trips,   it may still be more cost effective to rent than to own because of the additional reservation transaction fees and housekeeping credits you may end up using during a year.    (More information if you start to consider this option can be found on the Timeshare Users Group [TUG] Forums online.)



I hope this helps.


----------



## Bonniec

Awesome, ty so much 

We likely would never buy. We do want to stay 4-6 nights mid January for m son's birthday so I think I'll start looking to stay there then. 

I did just research the Hilton one, but I don't think they have rooms fitting 5 people. At least when I tried to search my dates, there was nothing. That's typical a lot for us. Always ends up being cheaper to stay in a suite of some sort as opposed to 2 hotel rooms.


----------



## Ackpack

linnell said:


> Just wanted to share a look at the new hotel pool taken from my balcony this morning.



Looks nice!!  Have you checked out the new restaurants? Any good?


----------



## benjyt

Headed to WBC on Saturday morning...


----------



## texasteacher35

Heading there on 10/30 with our friends! Can't wait! First stay at WBC...always stayed on property before now, but we are now Wyndham owners at 3 locations, including WBC! awesome! I'm so excited reading the threads about WBC!!! )))


----------



## texasteacher35

Can anyone tell me about building 5? We are requesting fireworks view...is that a nice building or not?


----------



## Bonniec

Where can you find info on renting presedential suites? I cant seem to find those anywhere.


----------



## bonzarella

texasteacher35 said:


> Heading there on 10/30 with our friends! Can't wait! First stay at WBC...always stayed on property before now, but we are now Wyndham owners at 3 locations, including WBC! awesome! I'm so excited reading the threads about WBC!!! )))



see you there neighbor  We check in on 28th.  You will love BCR.  We are Wyndham owners too, although we have never stayed at our home resorts


----------



## Tracey123

texasteacher35 said:


> Can anyone tell me about building 5? We are requesting fireworks view...is that a nice building or not?



Building 5 is a great location.  There is a parking garage right outside so it's easy to find a spot.  Bldg 4 & 5 are basically in the same area so you share the pools. Bldg 5 has a lazy river and 4 has a regular pool & hot tub.  There is a bar by the pool at Bldg 4 where they occassionally have someone playing music.


----------



## Tracey123

linnell said:


> Just wanted to share a look at the new hotel pool taken from my balcony this morning.



The pool looks a little small for a hotel - did it "feel" small?


----------



## Pollito916

Does anyone know if the kitchen in stocked with coffee, and about how many days' supply it is?  Can you get more, or should we plan on bringing/buying?


----------



## DCTooTall

texasteacher35 said:


> Can anyone tell me about building 5? We are requesting fireworks view...is that a nice building or not?



 It's one of the newer buildings,  so it has the flat screen TV's.  Personally,  it's kind of my favorite.     Lake side you have the lazy river and fort next to you.  It's also home to my favorite hottub on the property.  (the tub is off the the side away from the general traffic pattern and regular pool,    which is nice at night).

Fireworks View in this building looks over the parking lot.

I do also like the parking deck between buildings 4 and 5.   It makes it easier to locate a parking spot when you get back at night (you can just go into the garage instead of searching for a spot in the regular parking lot),    plus it gives your car some shade from the florida sun.





Bonniec said:


> Where can you find info on renting presedential suites? I cant seem to find those anywhere.



  Anybody who you can rent a regular "deluxe" unit from,  you should be able to also rent a Presidential Suite from.     There are a lot fewer presidentials at the resort than regular "deluxe" units,   so you are less likely to see the rates advertised or on an Ebay auction,   but if you contact the renter directly they could give you their rates.

From a points Point of view,  a 1Bdrm Presidential costs the same amount of points as a 2bdrm Deluxe.   a 2bdrm presidential costs the same as a 3bdrm deluxe.     This however doesn't factor in any VIP or other discounts (such as upgrades)  that some of the larger commercial renters can utilize to bring their costs down.




Pollito916 said:


> Does anyone know if the kitchen in stocked with coffee, and about how many days' supply it is?  Can you get more, or should we plan on bringing/buying?



I seem to recall a single bag of coffee in the room.  I'm not a coffee drinker however,  so I can't tell you how many days that single bag will provide.     

I've heard some people mention they have requested extras of the "starter supplies" of things provided in the room,   but I wouldn't count on it since it's a Timeshare resort.   If you are a big coffee fan,   you might want to just bring some extra (or plan to buy it) just to avoid any problems.


----------



## jsmla

We "won" our $2 SkyAuction bid on a one bedroom at WBC-the total is $321 for the whole week so I'm pretty pleased   I've requested an upper floor room in building 5 (1st choice) or 4 (second choice) 

Our week is for December 3-10 but my traveling companion won't be arriving until the 6th.  She prefers to drive to the parks but I was thinking about using the shuttles those first three days.  How often do these run?


----------



## laborrn2

what's the "complimentary" transportation schedule like to the parks? It looks like it's close to epcot and very near Disney's CBR... How often do the shuttles run? How full are they? 

Also, if we stay off-site (at WBC), can we use the monorail and Dis buses to get to other resorts for ADR's if we're not WDW resort guests?

Thanks!


----------



## two*little*birds

We have been here 1 week so far and today we were surprised to come back to our room with a "mild" cleaning. They changed all the sheets and replaced towels.

We have submitted two e-mail requests using the online concierge (Building 6 only) and both times they replied immediately and within the time quoted (or earlier).


----------



## linnell

Checked out this morning and was sad to go. Have to say, our stay was wonderful. Loved building three (I didn't care nor did I miss the flat screen TVs or updated kitchen). I was on the seventh floor all the way down the hall closest to the new hotel. From my balcony I had a beautiful view of the lake and Spaceship Earth in the distance. Every night I sat down with a glass or wine (or Ben & Jerrys one night!) and watched Illuminations while my 3 &5 year olds slept away in their own bedroom. The kids loved the pools, we spend one day pool hopping, making our way around then entire resort. 

Thanks to all for your information about WBC. I will be sticking around this thread to help other first timers in the future! Also uploading pictures now, that I'll post to the room view thread.


----------



## tmoret

First off I would like to say THANK YOU to everyone here for all the great info. We just checked out yesterday and were so sad that we had to go home. We were in a 3 bedroom in tower 5 on the 3rd floor. We really liked being in tower 5 as we could walk right out to the lazy river there and also it was a short walk to the bus stop at tower 6. The 3 bedroom was great and worked out very nice for us and everyone we had with us. It was very clean and we had no problem calling down and getting more towles as needed. The busses were nice but there were a few times we just took a cab back to the resort. There is a Wal-Mart near there and we mad a run over on our first night there to stock up on water & snacks. We loved it so much that my DW and I are looking into a 1 bedroom for the next time we go down.


----------



## zalansky

Where can we rent the units from without going through the resort directly?


----------



## katallo

There are quite a few places mentioned in this thread including ebay.  We have rented from Ken & Denise at vacationupgrades.com.  We always had a great experience and have referred several friends as well.


----------



## DCTooTall

jsmla said:


> We "won" our $2 SkyAuction bid on a one bedroom at WBC-the total is $321 for the whole week so I'm pretty pleased   I've requested an upper floor room in building 5 (1st choice) or 4 (second choice)
> 
> Our week is for December 3-10 but my traveling companion won't be arriving until the 6th.  She prefers to drive to the parks but I was thinking about using the shuttles those first three days.  How often do these run?





laborrn2 said:


> what's the "complimentary" transportation schedule like to the parks? It looks like it's close to epcot and very near Disney's CBR... How often do the shuttles run? How full are they?
> 
> Also, if we stay off-site (at WBC), can we use the monorail and Dis buses to get to other resorts for ADR's if we're not WDW resort guests?
> 
> Thanks!



 The shuttle schedule can change depending on the time of year and park hours.   In general,  it tends to be a scheduled shuttle service with one bus that goes to the TTC/Epcot,  and another bus that does AK/DHS. (may actually be the same bus with 2 different loops...  not sure).

From the reports here,   the shuttle does tend to take a short break in the afternoon.     They do give you a copy of the current shuttle schedule when you check in.


And yes...  once you at one of the Disney parks,   you can fully utilize the onsite Disney Transportion to get around the resort.  This includes both park and resort hopping.        





zalansky said:


> Where can we rent the units from without going through the resort directly?



There are several commercial renters that people on the DIS have had experience with.  one suggestion is to check out Ebay.    You can also try Ken Price at Vacation upgrades,  Farrell Vacations,  Sun and Snow Vacations,  5 Star Resorts,   etc.


----------



## fuzzyjelly

Could someone post a picture of the phone with the internet jack?  My husband is trying to figure something out that I don't understand and asked me to see if anyone had this.

Thanks!!


----------



## DCTooTall

fuzzyjelly said:


> Could someone post a picture of the phone with the internet jack?  My husband is trying to figure something out that I don't understand and asked me to see if anyone had this.
> 
> Thanks!!



I don't have any pictures of the phone at the resort available,   but this may be able to help


http://www.google.com/search?q=cisc....,cf.osb&fp=2c632f03d9690564&biw=1173&bih=775


I know they use pretty much the same phone I have at work,   a Cisco IP Phone 7960 series.


----------



## zalansky

Thank you DCTooTall & katallo! I have checked Ebay, I am helping a friend plan an Orlando vacation and they need specific dates. How come we Disney lovers are always helping plan our friends trips?


----------



## DCTooTall

zalansky said:


> Thank you DCTooTall & katallo! I have checked Ebay, I am helping a friend plan an Orlando vacation and they need specific dates. How come we Disney lovers are always helping plan our friends trips?



It's a curse....


  or maybe we are just super-helpful types.  


with the Ebay Sellers,   often you can try and contact some of the individual sellers to see if they can quote the dates you are looking for.  often the pre-set auctions are for dates within the next couple months,   but they may be able to check on other dates for you.

Same with the other commercial renters we mentioned.  they may not have exact pricing available for you,  but you can request a quote for your dates.


----------



## MapleGirl

Is it possible to have a water or golf view _and_ firework view?  If so, what building would that be?  Building 5 sounds lovely.  I suspect that DH and I will spend time in the lazy river and a hot tub.  Which lazy river is generally the least crowded?

Thanks all!


----------



## talulabelle

I am thinking about a trip for November 2012...I am hoping to be able to get a reservation on ebay for Bonnet Creek.  Most of the reservations I see on there for now are 7 days- Sun through Sat.  Does anyone ever rent for a midweek stay?  I am going to need a Thurs. night through Tues or Wed night?  Does anyone have an idea how much a 2brm will run me for this?

Thanks!


----------



## fuzzyjelly

DCTooTall said:


> I know they use pretty much the same phone I have at work,   a Cisco IP Phone 7960 series.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## The_Alice

I've got to tell you all a funny story.  I called to book an extra night on the front end of our trip at the Poly as a surprise for my DH and kids.  When the CM asked me where we would be staying after that evening I told her the Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  Her reply, "Oh that place is GORGEOUS!  You're going to love it!"  LOL  I also had a similar conversation with our rep at Garden Grocer.


----------



## DCTooTall

MapleGirl said:


> Is it possible to have a water or golf view _and_ firework view?  If so, what building would that be?  Building 5 sounds lovely.  I suspect that DH and I will spend time in the lazy river and a hot tub.  Which lazy river is generally the least crowded?
> 
> Thanks all!



Golf view + Fireworks.... Not likely to happen.   The Golf Course is on the side of the property headed out towards MGM.   It wouldn't give you a good view of the EPCOT fireworks which are the ones you can see best from the resort.

Water View + fireworks.... doable.    Towers 1, 2, 3, and 6 (Presidential units) would be the Towers which would face out over the center lake in the direction of the fireworks.   You'd want a higher floor room though in order to give you the best view over the buildings on the other side of the lake.

There are only 2 Lazy rivers.   One by the main building,  and the other by Tower 5.   Out of the two,  it's likely the one by the main building would be the least crowded since it's not right outside one of the primary guest towers and pool bars.




talulabelle said:


> I am thinking about a trip for November 2012...I am hoping to be able to get a reservation on ebay for Bonnet Creek.  Most of the reservations I see on there for now are 7 days- Sun through Sat.  Does anyone ever rent for a midweek stay?  I am going to need a Thurs. night through Tues or Wed night?  Does anyone have an idea how much a 2brm will run me for this?
> 
> Thanks!



Cost would depend upon the source of the rental.  It's too early to actually book a November 2012 trip,   but you could try contacting some of the rental locations (Vacation Upgrade, Ebay sellers,  Farrell,  etc) and see if they could give you a quote.


----------



## JimMIA

DCTooTall said:


> It's too early to actually book a November 2012 trip,


Not necessarily.  A Wyndham owner who has WBC as their home resort can book up through 11/18.2012 now.  So depending on when they want to go, they _could_ book now.

However, there's really no rush unless you're talking about Thanksgiving week. WBC is usually pretty available.

I'd take my time and do some good research on who to rent from.


----------



## DCTooTall

JimMIA said:


> Not necessarily.  A Wyndham owner who has WBC as their home resort can book up through 11/18.2012 now.  So depending on when they want to go, they _could_ book now.
> 
> However, there's really no rush unless you're talking about Thanksgiving week. WBC is usually pretty available.
> 
> I'd take my time and do some good research on who to rent from.



True.  But it's clunky trying to reserve this early.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

can someone tell me when the high season ends around summer time? Is it September or October? we are palnning to go visit Orlando for 2 week either Sept or October depending on the cost. We would stay 1 week at Disney and 1 week at Bonnet as our second week is more quiet and BC is the best place around IMO.


----------



## pigletto

WOW. Sooooo much information here!! I have been combing over this thread for hours! 

So. This diehard onsite girl is strongly considering offsite. So far we've stayed at ASMo, Pop, ASSp, POR, CSR, POLY, BWV and OKW (Split stays for many of them). Our family is just starting to get to the point where we just would appreciate more room. Every.single.time. we have been at Disney when we drive by BC one of us says "Wow, that's so close!!" at least once. So I think it's time to give it a shot.
The dining plan? I'm over it. Enough said.
This time we have a rental car. We won't want to drive all the time..but it will be nice to have a choice between that and the shuttle.
Extra Magic Hours? I will miss the morning ones, we usually hit rope drop. But we never ever made it to the night ones anyway. I think we'll live.

And the prices I see some of you getting for what appear to be nicely decorate and spacious units? Sign me up

I think we are pretty good candidates to give a non-disney property a try this time.

I know I will have MANY questions in the future. My first one for now is.. when is the best time to start checking Ebay and to contact Ken Price? Our plane tickets are purchased and our dates are set. We're looking at the first week of May.


----------



## JimMIA

pigletto said:


> I know I will have MANY questions in the future. My first one for now is.. when is the best time to start checking Ebay and to contact Ken Price? Our plane tickets are purchased and our dates are set. We're looking at the first week of May.


Now is not too soon.  You're going to be renting from Wyndham owners and we can reserve 13 months in advance at our home resorts and 10 months ahead at any resort.

WBC is generally easily available in May (I reserved last year in Feb for May), but I'd say as soon as you are *sure* on your dates, and that you want WBC, I'd book.


----------



## JimMIA

3pletprincesses said:


> can someone tell me when the high season ends around summer time? Is it September or October? we are palnning to go visit Orlando for 2 week either Sept or October depending on the cost. We would stay 1 week at Disney and 1 week at Bonnet as our second week is more quiet and BC is the best place around IMO.


September.  In 2012 specifically, Sept 6 - Oct 6 (roughly, depending on checkin date) is "Value" season, which means roughly half the points for Prime season.

However, that may not matter much in the cost of a rental.  If you're renting from an owner, you're getting such a huge discount in the first place that the "season" really isn't going to matter much.


----------



## Bonniec

I need some recommendations on who to book through. I've tried one and they didn't answer me.

I'd really like to get a presedential suite. Is there anywa to request one of those?


----------



## dizneechic

Bonniec said:


> I need some recommendations on who to book through. I've tried one and they didn't answer me.
> 
> I'd really like to get a presedential suite. Is there anywa to request one of those?



I'm not sure who you've tried to contact already but we're renting a 3BR Presidential through Paul at Utopia World Vacations.
http://www.utopiaworldvacations.com/home.php
He also sells on Ebay w/ 100% feedback:
http://myworld.ebay.ca/utopia_world

He responded back to my original request within 24 hours and has been great ever since.


----------



## Mom-2-2Princesses

Bonniec said:


> I need some recommendations on who to book through. I've tried one and they didn't answer me.
> 
> I'd really like to get a presedential suite. Is there anywa to request one of those?



I booked thru Farrell's-- his prices were even lower for my dates than Ken Price's, and he was very prompt and responsive.


----------



## marko

Has anyone ever tipped the person at the check-in desk to help you get a requested tower or view, or if wanting to change rooms? We often tip at hotels when checking in, but I am not sure about a timeshare resort.


----------



## kleldridge

You sound just like us! Now, we've stayed at WBC three times and would never consider staying on property at the current rates. With two teenagers the space is necessary and if you get to the parks at opening time, it's about the same as EMH. (Nobody gets up early on vacation, I guess!)

We love spending the money we save on other things. We can even take an extra vacation with the difference in the price!

You won't regret it!


----------



## JimMIA

marko said:


> Has anyone ever tipped the person at the check-in desk to help you get a requested tower or view, or if wanting to change rooms? We often tip at hotels when checking in, but I am not sure about a timeshare resort.


No but I've been tempted to slap the blonde twit at the "parking pass" (i.e. Timeshare sales pitch body-snatcher) desk.

Chill...I didn't.


----------



## SalandJeff

Has the hotel opened?  Can anyone report on the restaurants in the hotel.


----------



## brucerob62

Bonniec said:


> I need some recommendations on who to book through. I've tried one and they didn't answer me.
> 
> I'd really like to get a presedential suite. Is there anywa to request one of those?[/QUIOTE
> I highly recommendwww. vacationstrategy.com..the people  who own the sight are owners..started there own biz..so nice to deal with one person..got a 5 nite 2 bd for $400 in nov ..very easy to rent from


----------



## DCTooTall

SalandJeff said:


> Has the hotel opened?  Can anyone report on the restaurants in the hotel.



The hotel opened Oct 1st.   someone posted a general review of the hotel in one of the Wyndham Grand threads here,   which went over the basics of the food options.  (Pool bar, Nice Show Kitchen TS,   coffee shop w/ sandwiches and patries,   etc).


  We may need to wait a little bit before we get a full on review of the restaurants from people who have eaten there,    but from just the initial report of the different options it's a dramatic improvement over what the Timeshare resort included.


----------



## Bonniec

So I'm looking for a 3 bedroom for the week of January 23rd. Every place I am trying is pretty high. Is that because it's a few months out?


----------



## saucymb

talulabelle said:


> I am thinking about a trip for November 2012...I am hoping to be able to get a reservation on ebay for Bonnet Creek.  Most of the reservations I see on there for now are 7 days- Sun through Sat.  Does anyone ever rent for a midweek stay?  I am going to need a Thurs. night through Tues or Wed night?  Does anyone have an idea how much a 2brm will run me for this?
> 
> Thanks!



We're doing a 4 night stay beginning next Wednesday, Oct. 26. You shouldn't hav etrouble doing that. We're paying $119/nt through Farrell's (eBay guy, used him twice before and he's great!).


----------



## saucymb

Can someone remind me about what's up with internet at Bonnet Creek? Wireless yet? I'm taking the iPad anyway, not sure if I need to bring the laptop as well.


----------



## linnell

The wireless is spotty at best. I could get it during the day from inside my room, in the evening, sometimes on the balcony.


----------



## HeatherC

BonnieC...just sent you a PM.


----------



## DCTooTall

Bonniec said:


> So I'm looking for a 3 bedroom for the week of January 23rd. Every place I am trying is pretty high. Is that because it's a few months out?



 I'd say the biggest thing is that there are fewer 3Bdrm units at the resort than 2bdrm units.  As a result,   It's not as guaranteed that the owner would be able to get a great last minute discount on the point cost.

Beyond that,   can't say.



saucymb said:


> Can someone remind me about what's up with internet at Bonnet Creek? Wireless yet? I'm taking the iPad anyway, not sure if I need to bring the laptop as well.



Wired internet.   I believe the main common areas have wireless (pool bars/ lobby area),    and I've heard enough reports from the Presidential Units in Tower 6 to believe that building likely has a decent wireless signal in it.

Beyond those area and Tower 6,  the only wireless you are likely to receive is either the spotty signal from one of those areas,   or from another guest who brought their own wireless router to plug into their room's network connection.


The cost of retrofitting the old buildings with Wireless makes it unlikely that the Resort's HOA would approve the capital expenditures.  

 It's also not the easiest from an engineering standpoint to retrofit an existing tower with a good uniform wireless network.  You have a lot of factors to consider such as antennae placement to provide optimal coverage,  the impact of obstructions such as walls to that signal,  other interference sources,    and the wireless channel selection used by each access point in order to prevent the AP's interfering with each other or the connecting devices from constantly trying to jump AP's.


----------



## mnorton

Has anyone every used VRBO (Vacation Rentals by Owner) to stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek?


----------



## tinkerbell181

Do we need to bring our own cord for the internet, or is one provided?  TIA!


----------



## DCTooTall

tinkerbell181 said:


> Do we need to bring our own cord for the internet, or is one provided?  TIA!



There is a short (um... 3ft? 6ft? I forget) patch cable provided that is already plugged into the phone.     The length though means are are pretty much stuck using your computer while seated at the bar.     (I've personally found that stealing a couch cushion can make those bar stools much more comfortable when seated for long periods.)


----------



## saysay

mnorton said:


> Has anyone every used VRBO (Vacation Rentals by Owner) to stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek?



That was how I found Lori with Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals.  I have rented from her 3 times now.


----------



## lilasmom

I'm looking online and currently on hold with their 800 #, but does anyone have the direct phone number for BC ?  We checked out this morning and left baby pluto by mistake, of course he's not available at disneystore.com or our local disney store.  

By the way, the resort was great.. we were first timers offsite and we'll never stay onsite again..we used Vacationstrategy and they were awesome !

Thanks


----------



## JimMIA

lilasmom said:


> i'm looking online and currently on hold with their 800 #, but does anyone have the direct phone number for bc ?  We checked out this morning and left baby pluto by mistake, of course he's not available at disneystore.com or our local disney store.
> 
> By the way, the resort was great.. We were first timers offsite and we'll never stay onsite again..we used vacationstrategy and they were awesome !
> 
> Thanks


407-238-3500


----------



## lilasmom

Thank you for the #! Baby Pluto was turned in and I can now arrange for his flight home.


----------



## fuzzyjelly

We are here in our one bedroom presidential and it is jaw-droppingly gorgeous!  Seriously, my mouth was gaping open when we first came in.  I never want to leave!

I'll post pictures and our view later.  For now I'm on vacation and I'm going to live it up!


----------



## crystaldawn

We just got home. Had a great stay in a two bedroom. We had a fireworks view per our request and it could not have been more perfect. At check in (around 2:30) we were told our room was not ready... we gave our cell phone number but never ended up leaving the lobby because they were doing balloon animals and our kids got in line... we got a call about 15 min later that we were all set. At the "parking pass" desk she gave us the paper to fill out and I put the second lowest income possible and never got a call. They forgot to give us our actual parking pass so I came back later although I was assured it was not a big deal to not have it. 

Our room was clean. Everything was in good repair (with the exception of a wiggly leg on the coffee table). We were in tower 5. The lazy river was great and even on the cooler day was plenty warm for us to enjoy. We also used the pool area at tower 6 and enjoyed the slide there as well. Noise was not a problem at all in our room. I wasn't really sure there was anyone else around us until we actually saw some ppl in the hall and one morning smelled their breakfast cooking (while we were in the hall). My only room "complaint" was the shower heads. I have four kids, the shower is often my only quiet time and the shower heads were just a little lacking imo. 

We didn't end up using the bussing but it looked like they were leaving on time according to the times we were given at checkin. We did use the on site transport over to the playground one morning. The kids enjoyed the golf cart style experience.

There was wifi in the lobby of the main building and our own. It was not the most reliable which caused an issue one morning when I couldn't get on the disney site to check reservations... but it all turned out fine. Also there are free computers in the activity area of the main building including one that can be used for boarding pass printing only which was nice the morning of our flight. Plus there is a starbucks which was nice that morning as well. 

All in all we had a great experience. We actually prefer the room setup to that of Saratoga Springs which is where we have stayed previously. I also prefer the hallways being "indoors" rather than open like SS. And frankly we paid for 6 days what we would have paid for ONE day on property in a similar room so the value simply cannot be beat.


----------



## carpetride

WooHoo!  Just got booked for a 2BR for December with the under 60 days rate.  DW had been wanting to stay onsite this trip, I was begrudgingly willing to but when I showed her this resort and the cost and she was immediately on board.  We stayed at the Waldorf last trip and liked the location.  This will be our first visit during the Christmas season, I suspect we are all in for an awakening!


----------



## Bonniec

brucerob62 said:


> Bonniec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some recommendations on who to book through. I've tried one and they didn't answer me.
> 
> I'd really like to get a presedential suite. Is there anywa to request one of those?[/QUIOTE
> I highly recommendwww. vacationstrategy.com..the people  who own the sight are owners..started there own biz..so nice to deal with one person..got a 5 nite 2 bd for $400 in nov ..very easy to rent from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I just emailed them.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, a question yall....right now I am not finding 3 bedroom presidentials under $170 for mid January.The presidential is not necessary, but it would be nice to surprise DH with that. But I really want to stay closer to $100 a night if possible.
> 
> When I look at different sites and ebay, the rates seem to be a lot lower closer to the time. So I'm guessing it makes more sense to wait until last minute. I just don't know if waiting last minute will knock out any chance of the presidentials.
> 
> We want to go the week of January 23rd. Im somewhat flexable on dates and length of stay, but I really want to be over there January 23 for DS's birthday. We only live an hour and a half away though so it's not like I have to have everything planned way ahead of time. Nor do we HAVE to stay here. It just looks so pretty!
> 
> I just want to confirm that it makes more sense for me to look closer to the dates.
Click to expand...


----------



## dizneechic

Bonniec said:


> brucerob62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I just emailed them.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, a question yall....right now I am not finding 3 bedroom presidentials under $170 for mid January.The presidential is not necessary, but it would be nice to surprise DH with that. But I really want to stay closer to $100 a night if possible.
> 
> When I look at different sites and ebay, the rates seem to be a lot lower closer to the time. So I'm guessing it makes more sense to wait until last minute. I just don't know if waiting last minute will knock out any chance of the presidentials.
> 
> We want to go the week of January 23rd. Im somewhat flexable on dates and length of stay, but I really want to be over there January 23 for DS's birthday. We only live an hour and a half away though so it's not like I have to have everything planned way ahead of time. Nor do we HAVE to stay here. It just looks so pretty!
> 
> I just want to confirm that it makes more sense for me to look closer to the dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to be a downer but I don't think you'll find a 3 bedroom, let alone a presidential 3 bedroom in the $100 a night range.  Absolutely not a problem on a 2 bedroom and you could easily wait that out, but 3 bedrooms aren't in big supply and 3bd pres are even fewer.  So if that is your main request I would either contact several owners that have been listed in this thread multiple times and do a price comparison and decide if any of those work IF there is even availability or wait it out and be open to a 2 bedroom as a plan B (which will also be in your price range without an issue).
> 
> Our 3BR Pres booked several months ago but at the "inside 60 day" rate is 150 a night.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonniec

Np thanks! Im showing DH videos on You Tube and now he wants the Pres.  So I guess we'll be okay going for a higher rate, lol


----------



## kaytieedid

Does anyone know the bed configuration in the 1 bedroom presidential suites?  Is it 1 king or 2 doubles??
thanks!


----------



## marko

I am looking to rent a unit checking in on Christmas or the following day. Would the 60 day mark be from the check in date or the check out date. Also, has anyone had any experience renting during Christmas week? I haven't really seen anything on ebay.


----------



## snappy

kaytieedid said:


> Does anyone know the bed configuration in the 1 bedroom presidential suites?  Is it 1 king or 2 doubles??
> thanks!



king, I will post some pictures.  I just returned Tuesday from staying in a 1 BR presidential.


----------



## snappy

My unit at the Wyndham was big enough to have a dance party in












my bedroom





dining room I did not use
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kitchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bath


----------



## snappy

View at sunset


----------



## snappy

From my balcony
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







using my zoom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Further left I caught the hat at the Studios


----------



## JimMIA

kaytieedid said:


> Does anyone know the bed configuration in the 1 bedroom presidential suites?  Is it 1 king or 2 doubles??
> thanks!


One king and a sleeper sofa in the living room.


----------



## snappy

marko said:


> I am looking to rent a unit checking in on Christmas or the following day. Would the 60 day mark be from the check in date or the check out date. Also, has anyone had any experience renting during Christmas week? I haven't really seen anything on ebay.



the 60 days starts at check in day.

Sorry, no info on renting during Christmas week.  Email the owner and ask for your specific time frame.

I deal  with Ken Price.


----------



## MickQuinn

Hi

We have a 2br deluxe reserved for April.  I've noticed that some pics of the units show carpeting and others tile.  Is this part of the difference between a deluxe and a presidential unit, or do new towers have tile?

Thanks.


----------



## DCTooTall

Bonniec said:


> Thanks! I just emailed them.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, a question yall....right now I am not finding 3 bedroom presidentials under $170 for mid January.The presidential is not necessary, but it would be nice to surprise DH with that. But I really want to stay closer to $100 a night if possible.
> 
> When I look at different sites and ebay, the rates seem to be a lot lower closer to the time. So I'm guessing it makes more sense to wait until last minute. I just don't know if waiting last minute will knock out any chance of the presidentials.
> 
> We want to go the week of January 23rd. Im somewhat flexable on dates and length of stay, but I really want to be over there January 23 for DS's birthday. We only live an hour and a half away though so it's not like I have to have everything planned way ahead of time. Nor do we HAVE to stay here. It just looks so pretty!
> 
> I just want to confirm that it makes more sense for me to look closer to the dates.



If you are wanting a 3Bdrm,  and especcially a Presidential unit,  I would book ASAP.   The majority of the resort is composed of 2bdrm Deluxe units,   so if you have your heard set on a specific date and want either a 1bdrm or 3bdrm deluxe unit,  or any size presidential unit,   the earlier you book,  the better just to ensure that you are able to get what it is you want.

There are some of the renters who will offer a discount from their quoted price at 60days,  assuming they are able to get a discount.    For a 3bdrm though,   I'd agree that it's highly unlikely to get something in the $100/nt range.    Even getting a Presidential unit at that price range would be iffy.



marko said:


> I am looking to rent a unit checking in on Christmas or the following day. Would the 60 day mark be from the check in date or the check out date. Also, has anyone had any experience renting during Christmas week? I haven't really seen anything on ebay.



I just checked the owners site,  and there does not appear to be ANY availability currently for the week after Xmas (including Christmas day) at the resort.   Because of how popular that week is at Disney and the fact WBC has become so popular,   I would not expect to find much of anything available at this late a date (let alone 60days) for Christmas.  

 There is a small chance that someone may have a reservation on hold and available on Ebay or thru another rental site.... and an even smaller chance that something MAY open up if someone cancels....  but I wouldn't hold my breath.   (Because of the number of families who go to Florida that time of year because of work/school vacations between Xmas and New Years,  and the comparative large amount of space you have at WBC in your unit,   I'd expect a most of the rooms are booked by families planning on spending the holidays there instead of a hotel room.)




JimMIA said:


> One king and a sleeper sofa in the living room.



 I thought all the presidential units didn't have sleeper sofa's? 




MickQuinn said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a 2br deluxe reserved for April.  I've noticed that some pics of the units show carpeting and others tile.  Is this part of the difference between a deluxe and a presidential unit, or do new towers have tile?
> 
> Thanks.



 The Deluxe units have Carpeting in the entire unit,  While the Presidentials usually have the tile in the common areas of the unit.  I THINK the Presidentials may have carpeting in the bedroom however.


----------



## krystalleigh1

Which buildings have parking garages?

Also, we're staying at WBC in Feb. Too cold to swim? I know the pools are heated but will it be miserable trying to swim then?


----------



## DCTooTall

krystalleigh1 said:


> Which buildings have parking garages?
> 
> Also, we're staying at WBC in Feb. Too cold to swim? I know the pools are heated but will it be miserable trying to swim then?




There is a parking garage between Buildings 4 and 5,    and I believe there is also one over by tower 6.


As for February temps....  I can depend on the year,  and what you consider too cold to swim.  There are several places online you can check to see what the average temps in Florida are during any given month.

Also remember that it'd probably be colder in early Febuary than it is in late Febuary in Florida,   so the exact time of the month could also be an important factor.


----------



## zalansky

Hi all!

Ok, so I have been helping my best friend with reservations at WBC and she got quotes from Ken Price and also from Farrells. She is looking at Spring Break 2012 which is VERY busy. Ken Price told her only a 1 bedroom was available at that time and he would charge $1150. Farrells told her he can get her a 2 bedroom for the same exact dates for $950-ish. So basically $200 less. Naturally, my friend, who does not deal with timeshare renting is leery of Farrell, but I am trying to convey that many DISers have used him with success. She is supposed to pay him by midnight, and I keep telling her she is fine. That price IS amazing for spring break for a 2 bedroom.

Can anyone give me words of encouragement to pass on, ASAP? 

If she uses Paypal and something were to happen, she would be ok, right?


----------



## crystaldawn

We just got back last friday. Rented from Farrell and all went beautifully and exactly as he said it would. We were a bit leery too but his price could not be beat and his dates were pretty flexible as well. Hope your friend has a great stay


----------



## snappy

Definitely there is a sleeper sofa in the living room but I can't vouch for ow comfortable it is since I did not open it the 2 times I stayed in a 1 BR presidential.


----------



## zalansky

crystaldawn said:


> We just got back last friday. Rented from Farrell and all went beautifully and exactly as he said it would. We were a bit leery too but his price could not be beat and his dates were pretty flexible as well. Hope your friend has a great stay



Thank you! I am tryig to convince her how its not a scam, and that a 2 bedroom will be SOOOO much better than a one bedroom with 2 adults and 2 kids. Your response did help, so thank you.

If anyone else has rented from Farrells and can help, please let me know.


----------



## thereallolo

DCTooTall said:


> There is a parking garage between Buildings 4 and 5,    and I believe there is also one over by tower 6.



Just an FYI... There is a parking garage between bldg 6 and the new hotel, BUT, it seems as though they are trying to use it for hotel guests only.  When we parked in there we were told by the attendant that it is hotel parking only.  No signs though, so who knows...


----------



## DCTooTall

zalansky said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Ok, so I have been helping my best friend with reservations at WBC and she got quotes from Ken Price and also from Farrells. She is looking at Spring Break 2012 which is VERY busy. Ken Price told her only a 1 bedroom was available at that time and he would charge $1150. Farrells told her he can get her a 2 bedroom for the same exact dates for $950-ish. So basically $200 less. Naturally, my friend, who does not deal with timeshare renting is leery of Farrell, but I am trying to convey that many DISers have used him with success. She is supposed to pay him by midnight, and I keep telling her she is fine. That price IS amazing for spring break for a 2 bedroom.
> 
> Can anyone give me words of encouragement to pass on, ASAP?
> 
> If she uses Paypal and something were to happen, she would be ok, right?



I Don't know if it's a bit late,   but here's something I've gathered from other posts.

Farrell tends to charge a bit less,   but his prices are locked,  and he usually requires full payment up front.

Ken Price will often quote a slightly higher price,   but he will often check for discounts closer to the actual date and pass along any discounts he can secure.  He also works under a deposit/full payment due by xx days before trip model.

So ultimately what it comes down to is that Ken Price charges more,  but what you get for that extra is a bit more flexibility as far as payment goes and the possibility of a discount later if he can get one.    Farrell gives a less expensive price up front,  but doesn't have the same flexibility as far as payment timetables.




thereallolo said:


> Just an FYI... There is a parking garage between bldg 6 and the new hotel, BUT, it seems as though they are trying to use it for hotel guests only.  When we parked in there we were told by the attendant that it is hotel parking only.  No signs though, so who knows...



Interesting.  I'm pretty sure I remember hearing about people in Tower 6 parking there prior to the hotel opening without any difficulty.   I also can't help but wonder how much parking is available for Tower 6.  There isn't a lot of space between Tower 6 and the edge of the property,  and when you look at that side of the property,  there isnt a lot of surface parking between Tower 4-6, and the parking deck between 4 and 5 isn't a extremely large.


----------



## snappy

There is an entrance to the parking garage on the side of Tower 6 and another entrance on the hotel side.  I parked in the tower while staying in tower 6 last week.  The entrance was not closed/blocked on that side, although I guess they could put up barricades at that entrance if they chose to allow only hotel guests to park there.  What is nice is that the elevator from the garage takes you into a hallway within the hotel.  There is an interior walkway from that hallway over to the lobby of Tower 6.  It is not very far.

I was usually able to find a very close and convenient spot to park in the open parking area near Tower 6, but one night when I got back from the Boardwalk late after eating at Flying Fish, I parked in the garage. It too was convenient as I found a spot close to the elevator.


----------



## zalansky

DCtootall - thank you for that info! That helps a lot. My friend is willing and can pay up front so I think she is going with Farrell - mostly because they want the 2 bedroom and Ken Price said he could only get a one bedroom for the same dates.

Which leads me to wonder - are there different tiered owners? Why would one owner only be able to get a one bedroom but another owner can get a 2 bedroom? I also emailed a 3rd owner and they said no availability at all.   Does anyone know how that can be? I requested quotes for the exact same dates and got 3 different answers. This is only my curiousity speaking, as a DVC owner.


----------



## snappy

Good question.  I wonder if some of the people renting reserve units ahead of time?

I know Ken gets the 60 day price very early on the morning of the 60 day out day, as I have received an email with the confirmation of the inside 60 day price very early int he morning.  Have rented from him 6 or more times, always received the inside 60 day price, but I travel in late May, early March before Easter break time, October or September.


----------



## kaytieedid

snappy said:


> From my balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using my zoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further left I caught the hat at the Studios



GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Janet Hill

zalansky said:


> Which leads me to wonder - are there different tiered owners? Why would one owner only be able to get a one bedroom but another owner can get a 2 bedroom? I also emailed a 3rd owner and they said no availability at all.   Does anyone know how that can be? I requested quotes for the exact same dates and got 3 different answers. This is only my curiousity speaking, as a DVC owner.



There are 5 tiers of owners: regular owners; VIP; VIP Gold; VIP Platinum and Presidential Reserve.  In general the biggest benefits of VIP status are  unlimited housekeeping credits, point discounts and free upgrades.  Point discounts and free upgrades vary by level of ownership.

Quotes can differ as owners can ask different prices for their product based on their underlying costs.  MF vary by resort as does the price that owners buy in at.  Same differences can occur when renting DVC points.  I've paid as low as $7/point and as high as $10/point all within 15 months.

Mega renters often reserve inventory for certain time periods and then if it doesn't rent they will cancel.  There is most likely some Christmas inventory for rent somewhere, but as of this morning there was no availabilty directly from Wyndham.  The inventory can and does change frequently as owners cancel and reserve units throughout the day.


----------



## DCTooTall

zalansky said:


> DCtootall - thank you for that info! That helps a lot. My friend is willing and can pay up front so I think she is going with Farrell - mostly because they want the 2 bedroom and Ken Price said he could only get a one bedroom for the same dates.
> 
> Which leads me to wonder - are there different tiered owners? Why would one owner only be able to get a one bedroom but another owner can get a 2 bedroom? I also emailed a 3rd owner and they said no availability at all.   Does anyone know how that can be? I requested quotes for the exact same dates and got 3 different answers. This is only my curiousity speaking, as a DVC owner.





Janet Hill said:


> There are 5 tiers of owners: regular owners; VIP; VIP Gold; VIP Platinum and Presidential Reserve.  In general the biggest benefits of VIP status are  unlimited housekeeping credits, point discounts and free upgrades.  Point discounts and free upgrades vary by level of ownership.
> 
> Quotes can differ as owners can ask different prices for their product based on their underlying costs.  MF vary by resort as does the price that owners buy in at.  Same differences can occur when renting DVC points.  I've paid as low as $7/point and as high as $10/point all within 15 months.
> 
> Mega renters often reserve inventory for certain time periods and then if it doesn't rent they will cancel.  There is most likely some Christmas inventory for rent somewhere, but as of this morning there was no availabilty directly from Wyndham.  The inventory can and does change frequently as owners cancel and reserve units throughout the day.



Janet pretty much touched on most of it.   A couple other factors that can play in.....


Presidential Reserve tiered owners (own over 1,000,000 points purchased from the developer at a presidential reserve resort) get some extra "perks" such as exclusive access to the "Presidential Reserve" presidential units that are at certain resorts and not released into general inventory until very close to the date of travel.  

 The price differences you see from the commercial renters often come due to what VIP level they own (and the related point discounts and upgrades they can get),  as well as where thier home resort is.  (different home resorts can have different MF's)


And especcially for extremely popular resorts like Wyndham Bonnet Creek during popular weeks,   you will see a lot of the commercial renters making reservations in order to secure inventory on the assumption that they'll be able to rent it out.    Owners have until 15days prior to the date of travel to cancel without any real consequences.  (after 15days,  you forfeit all the points used to make that reservation).   Since you can reserve at your home resort at 13mo (10mo for non-home resorts),  this gives the commercial renters tons of time to try and move the inventory.


----------



## snappy

Are the presidential reserve presidential units a different type of unit than presidential units?


----------



## DCTooTall

snappy said:


> Are the presidential reserve presidential units a different type of unit than presidential units?



No.   The only difference between a regular Presidential unit and a Presidential Reserve suite is how you can get one.   Basically,   Presidential Reserve units are not made available to non-Presidential Reserve owners until about 30days before the travel dates,  or 75% of the Presidential Reserve inventory is reserved.


----------



## DCTooTall

snappy said:


> Are the presidential reserve presidential units a different type of unit than presidential units?



No.   The only difference between a regular Presidential unit and a Presidential Reserve suite is how you can get one.   Basically,   Presidential Reserve units are not made available to non-Presidential Reserve owners until about 30days before the travel dates,  or 75% of the Presidential Reserve inventory is reserved.


----------



## snappy

Thanks for the info.  I saw the sign on the doors of the presidential units saying presidential reserve, so I thought they were all the same, but it is good to have that clarified.

I think the owner I deal with can request a specific presidential unit, depending on what is available when booking. I know he owns a lot of points. I did not know about a 30 day booking rule, only the 60 day.

Thanks again.


----------



## snappy

I wanted to add that when I checked in at Tower 6 the night before the Race for the Cure on Oct 14th, the "parking pass area" was decorated with a whole bunch of pink balloons and they were offering champagne to guests checking in

I guess I was not the only guest arriving that day for the race.  Interesting that management knew the race was the next day.

Nice touch.


----------



## Mom-2-2Princesses

zalansky said:


> Thank you! I am tryig to convince her how its not a scam, and that a 2 bedroom will be SOOOO much better than a one bedroom with 2 adults and 2 kids. Your response did help, so thank you.
> 
> If anyone else has rented from Farrells and can help, please let me know.




We have a 2br Deluxe booked thru Farrell for Spring Break 2012 as well, for the exact same price.  I was also leery about this, but took the plunge and it has been a very good experience so far.


----------



## zalansky

Mom-2-2Princesses said:


> We have a 2br Deluxe booked thru Farrell for Spring Break 2012 as well, for the exact same price.  I was also leery about this, but took the plunge and it has been a very good experience so far.



Thats great to hear. Enjoy your trip! My friend did decide to go with farrell, and paid in full and got her confirmation. I think she is relaxing a little bit about it, with my pushing of course. 

They have always stayed at Embassy Suites because they need two seperate rooms due to a snoring issue. They have also been stuck on the free breakfast at Embassy. I have been on her for years to rent a timeshare and can't wait until they check in and see the room and its location. Not to mention, this is cheaper than Embassy and with the extra money they could go out to breakfast every morning if they wanted to. 

I own DVC but I am dying to rent at WBC myself! Someday, when I have no points leftover


----------



## TinkOhio

I'm sure this has been asked before, but I'm hoping for guidance on how to request a certain location/view for our upcoming stay.  We booked thru Ken Price and will be vacationing over the Christmas break.  We stayed in building 5, on a very high floor overlooking the pool and lake last year.  We _loved_ the location!  

This year, we will be returning and are hoping for a similar view/location.  Last year, my mother passed away while we were on vacation.  This year, we booked an extra bedroom so that we can take my dad with us and try to keep him as happy as possible during what will likely be a difficult time for him.  We just want to make it as special as possible for him!

I know that Ken can call and make a request before we arrive, but is there anyone I can talk to down there to see what they can do?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## DCTooTall

TinkOhio said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but I'm hoping for guidance on how to request a certain location/view for our upcoming stay.  We booked thru Ken Price and will be vacationing over the Christmas break.  We stayed in building 5, on a very high floor overlooking the pool and lake last year.  We _loved_ the location!
> 
> This year, we will be returning and are hoping for a similar view/location.  Last year, my mother passed away while we were on vacation.  This year, we booked an extra bedroom so that we can take my dad with us and try to keep him as happy as possible during what will likely be a difficult time for him.  We just want to make it as special as possible for him!
> 
> I know that Ken can call and make a request before we arrive, but is there anyone I can talk to down there to see what they can do?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



General guidelines for room requests tend to be to call the resort directly at around 2weeks to let them know your request.  there is however no guarantee that they will accommodate that request.   (Or that they can if you are requesting a 1bdrm or 3bdrm unit since they tend to be located in different parts of the different towers,   so some buildings may not even have a "lake side" room of that size in it.)


----------



## TinkOhio

Thanks for the information.  We'll be in a two bedroom.  I didn't think that there would be a guarantee, but thought it might not hurt to call.


----------



## crystaldawn

TinkOhio said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but I'm hoping for guidance on how to request a certain location/view for our upcoming stay.  We booked thru Ken Price and will be vacationing over the Christmas break.  We stayed in building 5, on a very high floor overlooking the pool and lake last year.  We _loved_ the location!
> 
> This year, we will be returning and are hoping for a similar view/location.  Last year, my mother passed away while we were on vacation.  This year, we booked an extra bedroom so that we can take my dad with us and try to keep him as happy as possible during what will likely be a difficult time for him.  We just want to make it as special as possible for him!
> 
> I know that Ken can call and make a request before we arrive, but is there anyone I can talk to down there to see what they can do?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I simply emailed when I got my confirmation. They did not promise anything but we did get exactly what we wanted. It was right around the 2 wk mark when we asked.


----------



## f19810

I'm thinking about renting a car and was wondering how easy it is to get to/from the parks and airport.  I will coming solo so I will have nobody to help me with directions.  If I was doing all of my driving in the daytime, I wouldn't be worried, but at night I am afraid that I will get lost.  So is there good signage or landmarks to prevent me from getting lost?  Will the front desk give me good driving directions? Also, if I do rent a car, how much time should I allow to get from Epcot to the airport for my return flight?
Thanks


----------



## carlbarry

f19810 said:


> I'm thinking about renting a car and was wondering how easy it is to get to/from the parks and airport.  I will coming solo so I will have nobody to help me with directions.  If I was doing all of my driving in the daytime, I wouldn't be worried, but at night I am afraid that I will get lost.  So is there good signage or landmarks to prevent me from getting lost?  Will the front desk give me good driving directions? Also, if I do rent a car, how much time should I allow to get from Epcot to the airport for my return flight?
> Thanks



Signage is excellent.  Before I had a GPS, I only got lost once.  Since I have the GPS, I've never gotten lost.  And before I knew my way around (I've been there 6 times), it allowed me to wander widely without worrying about getting lost.  So I highly recommend a GPS.


----------



## f19810

carlbarry said:


> Signage is excellent.  Before I had a GPS, I only got lost once.  Since I have the GPS, I've never gotten lost.  And before I knew my way around (I've been there 6 times), it allowed me to wander widely without worrying about getting lost.  So I highly recommend a GPS.



That was a fast reply!  I plan on taking a GPS but I need the GPS address for BC.  Thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## carlbarry

f19810 said:


> That was a fast reply!  I plan on taking a GPS but I need the GPS address for BC.  Thanks for the fast reply.



A GPS is worth its weight in gold.  The first few times I went to WDW, I was afraid to wander too far.  But the GPS was fantastically liberating.  Not only could I go to places like the Leu Gardens with no worries, but if I was at an outlet mall, for example, and decided to go to Downtown Disney from there, it was no problem.


----------



## MLG4MSU

Just called and put our request in for high floor firework view in building 5 (or building 4 or 6 if not available) for our upcoming visit November 8-14.  Can't wait.  Also can't beleive how fast time went by since we started booking things -- seems like just yesterday we had 6 months to go.


----------



## brucerob62

i have been to DW dozens of times...AND MUST HAVE GPS!!.. i have named mine helen...but I told my wife I may change the voice to a man...I told her I dont need 2 women telling me how to drive...Its great to have one..and with new GPS download from mousesavers.com..its very easy..to get around WDW..14 more days ....hopefully get room request i want..


----------



## DCTooTall

f19810 said:


> I'm thinking about renting a car and was wondering how easy it is to get to/from the parks and airport.  I will coming solo so I will have nobody to help me with directions.  If I was doing all of my driving in the daytime, I wouldn't be worried, but at night I am afraid that I will get lost.  So is there good signage or landmarks to prevent me from getting lost?  Will the front desk give me good driving directions? Also, if I do rent a car, how much time should I allow to get from Epcot to the airport for my return flight?
> Thanks



It's VERY easy to find your way back to the resort at night.   And finding your way to the parks is also extremely easy.    Chelonia Parkway,  the road the resort is located on,   only has 1 outlet which is on Buena Vista Parkway.  This is probably the single most important surface street on Disney Property.   With both Hess stations, Downtown Disney,  and most DTD and EPCOT resorts in some way requiring you to be on this road at some point,   it really is very difficult to miss Buena Vista Parkway.

Beyond that,  the road is easy to spot because it's the first road/light next to Epcot Center Drive.....  which is the only bridge OVER Buena Vista Drive.  (World Drive goes under Buena Vista).    It's actually the intersection that has the big red Goofy in a minivan "Best Kept Secret" DVC sign.

There are also a few signs closer to the intersection pointing you to the resort.   The signs say "Bonnet Creek Resort area" are are a more "rose-ish" color from the usual signage on Disney Property directing you to thing.

A General rule which can help you get around the Disney Property as you familiarize yourself with the road layout....   When you exit the resort make a right.  (Left will be a dead-end....right connects you back to the Disney property)  At the light....  If you make a Left,  You can get to every one of the Disney Parks,  and should be able to follow the Disney signs to let you know how to get around.   A Right will take you to Downtown Disney.      (There are other ways to get places that may be quicker/shorter,  but I figure keep it simple would be best here until you are more comfortable driving around and know the property.)

To get back to the resort,  You can follow the signs to the "Downtown Disney Resort Area".   I'm pretty sure that every park will lead you a way that will take you by the road WBC is located off of.


For the Airport....   figure 30-45min drive time between the EPCOT parking lot and the Airport Rental Return would be a realistic estimate.  This is a VERY simple drive since you can Exit the EPCOT parking lot following the signs to I-4....and then once you are on EPCOT Center Drive,  rather than take the I-4 ramps outside the arches,   just follow the road straight until it merges with 417 which is the toll road that take you to the airport.

To GET to WBC from the Airport,   Take the South exit from the Airport towards 417.   417 West towards Disney (think the sign even says Kissemmee/Disney).    Exit 417 at the International Drive exit (after the 2nd toll booth).  Follow this road straight thru the Welcome to Disney arches,  exit the first exit... Make a left at the light,  and then the next left after you cross under the bridge.


I know you are planning on taking a GPS,   but hopefully these directions will also help you by giving you some idea of how to get around without needing to constantly look at the GPS.  (Keep you honest and help keep you from getting lost,    but not being your primary way of knowing where you are going.)





f19810 said:


> That was a fast reply!  I plan on taking a GPS but I need the GPS address for BC.  Thanks for the fast reply.



9560 Via Encinas, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830


----------



## Tracey123

Just make sure you use Orlando as the city and not LBV.


----------



## DCTooTall

Tracey123 said:


> Just make sure you use Orlando as the city and not LBV.



Ah... Good point.

  I seem to recall to that at least at one time people were reporting that GPS units were showing 2 different locations under that address.   one was up in the Downtown Orlando area,  and another was down by Disney.     Make sure if your GPS is going to the correct location down by Disney.


----------



## nursesandy

Okay, I'm a newbie to WBC and have been stalking this thread for a long time now.  We currently have reservations at BC for September of next year mainly because the two other families we are going with need to be able to "pay out" their reservations.  We are military and get the 40% room discount, so we are doing room only.  Problem is my family is bigger than theirs and honestly I would like to stay at WBC for the extra room, kitchen, washer/dryer.  What is the typical procedure for renting a room?  Do you pay a deposit and then pay the rest or do you pay for it all at once?  We've stayed at Floridays earlier this year and loved the condo experience.  How does WBC compare?  Sorry for all the questions.  

Thanks in advance,
Sandy


----------



## DCTooTall

nursesandy said:


> Okay, I'm a newbie to WBC and have been stalking this thread for a long time now.  We currently have reservations at BC for September of next year mainly because the two other families we are going with need to be able to "pay out" their reservations.  We are military and get the 40% room discount, so we are doing room only.  Problem is my family is bigger than theirs and honestly I would like to stay at WBC for the extra room, kitchen, washer/dryer.  What is the typical procedure for renting a room?  Do you pay a deposit and then pay the rest or do you pay for it all at once?  We've stayed at Floridays earlier this year and loved the condo experience.  How does WBC compare?  Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Sandy



Can't speak for the comparison with Floridays.

 As for how the process goes,  it depends on who you rent with.  I would not recommend renting directly from Wyndham because their prices are much more expensive.

Some commercial renters will do a deposit w/ the balance due XX number of days before travel.    Others require a full payment at the time of the reservation.   Then you also have the ability to purchase a week via an ebay auction....    Or since you are military,   I've also seen reports that there are military avenues for renting a unit which have their own way of doing things.


----------



## f19810

DCTOOTALL, thanks for the detailed info.  I am going to copy this and put this with the rest of my WDW info.
Judy


----------



## Mysteria

Was just playing with some dates and rates using skyauction certificates. 

http://www.skyauction.com/anyoffer/107631?adref=EM102611CERT

WBC is available as an upgrade.  Still <$300 for the week for a one bedroom in May 2012.  Didn't go through other months.  Hopefully someone here can take advantage of it. 

Check that it's still available before you buy. I'm sure they will be gone fast.


----------



## Echo queen

brucerob62 said:


> i have been to DW dozens of times...AND MUST HAVE GPS!!.. i have named mine helen...but I told my wife I may change the voice to a man...I told her I dont need 2 women telling me how to drive...Its great to have one..and with new GPS download from mousesavers.com..its very easy..to get around WDW..14 more days ....hopefully get room request i want..



This in funny in August I changed our voice to a male while we were at disney and every turn we made was wrong I told my DH I was to enchanted with his voice to hear the direction.   We changed it back.


----------



## Tracey123

nursesandy said:


> Okay, I'm a newbie to WBC and have been stalking this thread for a long time now.  We currently have reservations at BC for September of next year mainly because the two other families we are going with need to be able to "pay out" their reservations.  We are military and get the 40% room discount, so we are doing room only.  Problem is my family is bigger than theirs and honestly I would like to stay at WBC for the extra room, kitchen, washer/dryer.  What is the typical procedure for renting a room?  Do you pay a deposit and then pay the rest or do you pay for it all at once?  We've stayed at Floridays earlier this year and loved the condo experience.  How does WBC compare?  Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Sandy



If you are a military family than check out the following link.  You can get a two bedroom at WBC for under $400 for the week!!  It's probably too early to book for Sept 2012, but give it a try.  You can also search by resort name to find prices for WBC.  Good Luck!!!  I'd take a condo over a hotel room!!

http://www.getravelop.com/index.html


----------



## Ackpack

We will be there on Saturday!!! Can't WAIT!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Ackpack said:


> We will be there on Saturday!!! Can't WAIT!!!



I arrive the same day.


----------



## lilwhiterabbit

DCTooTall said:


> I arrive the same day.



We get there on Sunday.  The end of the week can't come fast enough.


----------



## JennLK

Anyone there recently request bed rails ?  I searched both this thread and the original and found only a few posts.  One post said that there were not bed rails and another said there were...  We will be there Friday and worried about my little guy falling out of bed


----------



## brucerob62

first trip to WBC 9 days and counting..cant wait..down to single digits now..I will be interested how it compares to DVC resorts, will give it a shot..sure is cheaper.


----------



## JennLK

brucerob62 said:


> first trip to WBC 9 days and counting..cant wait..down to single digits now..I will be interested how it compares to DVC resorts, will give it a shot..sure is cheaper.



I will let you know.  We were at SSR in Jan and will be at BC tomorrow !!  I will report back as soon as I can


----------



## tjlamphere

My wife and I will arrive at WBC on 2/15/12 for a 10 night stay...we are booking from Ken and Denise Price. 

Can anyone recommend a specific building that would give us a nice view of the lake and/or fireworks?  Building number?  Specific room number or preferred floor?

This will be our first time at WBC and we are both excited about the location.  The closest we have ever stayed before is All Star Sports and then we did stay 1 night at Carribean Beach...also stayed at the Buena Vista Palace a few times.

Any recommendation on a 1 bedroom unit will be appreciated...this will be the first time we have stayed in anything less than a 2 bedroom unit in several years, but it is just the two of us, so we thought we'd save money and just get a 1 bedoom place...should work out fine...we leave the room at 7:30 AM and don't get back till an hour after park closing, so we won't be spending a lot of time in the room anyway.

Thanks !!!!

A WBC Newbie...


----------



## SHammett

Reserved a 4BR presidential for Thanksgiving week thru Ken Price. Last Thanksgiving, we stayed in the same unit. It was our first time staying in a presidential and were surprised when we arrived around 2pm and the desk person said since we aren't owners, she couldn't check us in until 4. She explained that since they now check-in all presidential guests in tower 6, they give first opportunity to owners, then open to non-owners at 4, regardless of when the room is ready.

I had called in advance and was told they normally clean the presidentials first and planned accordingly since we were traveling with three elderly family members and three young children. So after an 8 hr drive, it was unfortunate to be told that they could not even check to see if the room was ready. Is this policy still in place? Trying to plan our departure with this in mind.


----------



## Lumiere's Mom

I think it depends on who is working the desk and how busy there are. Saturday checkins are the busiest and the most likely day that you will not be able to checkin early.  You should have better luck checking in on Sunday (but hard to plan on luck).

You can use the faciilities while waiting to checkin. Take your bathing suit and change in the rest room, enjoy the pools and check in when you can. 

I don't know if it makes a difference if you are checking in in building 6 or in the main building.  Does anyone have any experience/advice with that?


----------



## gumbodumbo

We check in on a Saturday too!  It is our first time so not sure what to expect!  I cannot wait!


----------



## brucerob62

man.. same here i check next saturday..i will make sure not to come early..since Im not an owner..thanks for the heads up


----------



## DCTooTall

SHammett said:


> Reserved a 4BR presidential for Thanksgiving week thru Ken Price. Last Thanksgiving, we stayed in the same unit. It was our first time staying in a presidential and were surprised when we arrived around 2pm and the desk person said since we aren't owners, she couldn't check us in until 4. She explained that since they now check-in all presidential guests in tower 6, they give first opportunity to owners, then open to non-owners at 4, regardless of when the room is ready.
> 
> I had called in advance and was told they normally clean the presidentials first and planned accordingly since we were traveling with three elderly family members and three young children. So after an 8 hr drive, it was unfortunate to be told that they could not even check to see if the room was ready. Is this policy still in place? Trying to plan our departure with this in mind.



The Official policy as far as I know (and it's a common one across the entire Wyndham System,  not just WBC),   is that Check-in does not start until 4pm.   IF you are an owner with VIP Status,  then you can take advantage of the early VIP checkin start time of 2pm at WBC (Not all Wyndham Properties offer the VIP Checkin).... however you must be an owner to take advantage of this early checkin window as VIP benefits to not transfer to their guests. 


Now....  There are some exceptions,  and reports from people who have been allowed to check in early at WBC.   I would consider these exceptions to the rule, and not something to be counted on in any way.   

From what i have personally experienced and also read here on the DIS,  I believe you may be more likely to be able to take advantage of an early checkin if you are checking in on a non-standard day.  (as in...  Monday-Thursday checkin.    Friday-Sunday are the busy days where you run into a lot more people checking in/checking out and also the start of a traditional timeshare week.   As such,  the VIP exclusive "perk" of being able to check in between 2-4 becomes a bigger deal. )


----------



## mamafrei

We arrive on Nov. 19th and will be there for Thanksgiving week.  Has anyone else stayed at Bonnet Creek and done the Disney parks during this time?  Just wondering if it will be packed with people then ?  

The last time I was in the parks for Thanksgiving week was back in 96 and the place was practically empty .  Doubt it will be the same....then again, given the current condition of the economy, who knows .

Thanks in advance to those of you who can share your experience with me .


----------



## carlbarry

I think you can pretty much count on it to be packed Thanksgiving week.  Check out this website: http://www.easywdw.com/category/calendar/november2011/
They are predicting crowd levels of 8 out of 10.


----------



## DCTooTall

mamafrei said:


> We arrive on Nov. 19th and will be there for Thanksgiving week.  Has anyone else stayed at Bonnet Creek and done the Disney parks during this time?  Just wondering if it will be packed with people then ?
> 
> The last time I was in the parks for Thanksgiving week was back in 96 and the place was practically empty .  Doubt it will be the same....then again, given the current condition of the economy, who knows .
> 
> Thanks in advance to those of you who can share your experience with me .



Disney is definately not the same place it was in the mid-90's.  Between Discounts and promo's over the past several years,  the "secret" of their holiday decorations getting out,  and people thinking it's not as hot or crowded over the winter holidays as it would be during the summer,    The school breaks around Thanksgiving and Christmas have become just as bad,  if not worse,  crowded as the peak of the summer season.



I also remember going around Thanksgiving back in the mid-90s.  The park being a ghost town.... and even seeing the overnight raising of all the holiday decorations and trees between thanksgiving day and black friday.  These days,  because of the crowds,  The decorations go up right after Halloween.


----------



## carpetride

I'm starting to think about our tower request....I know no guarantees!  We will have our own car and generally drive to the parks vs. taking the bus.  We have a 2br deluxe reserved and would like to try to end up in one that has been recently renovated and a fireworks view.  Am I thinking correctly that building 2 has been recently renovated?  Advice?


----------



## tjlamphere

Am I asking for too much....and who can guide me as to what Tower to request and what view is best..and bear in mind, my DW and I are in a 1 bedroom...didn't know if all towers have 1 BR units.


----------



## harding0010

Is check-in better if I wait until 7 pm?


----------



## DCTooTall

harding0010 said:


> Is check-in better if I wait until 7 pm?



Loads.   The lobby can be virtually deserted by that point since the mad checkin rush is over.


----------



## dprice72

Thanks for all the great feedback... We are staying at Bonnet Creek the first time for a full week in early 2012.  We bought a 2BR condo on eBay for a great price.  Hoping this works out okay.

One question... I have seen a few references to folks having to move rooms mid-stay.  Is this normal?


----------



## MickeyHereWeCome!

dprice72 said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback... We are staying at Bonnet Creek the first time for a full week in early 2012.  We bought a 2BR condo on eBay for a great price.  Hoping this works out okay.
> 
> One question... I have seen a few references to folks having to move rooms mid-stay.  Is this normal?



I'm curious about this too.  We are renting points from Ken Price at the end of July.  I just got the confirmation from Wyndham yesterday, and it does say "may require room change".  I sure hope not, as this would be a big pain!


----------



## shalom

MickeyHereWeCome! said:


> I just got the confirmation from Wyndham yesterday, and it does say "may require room change".



Great.  We're thinking about getting a two week reservation there in 2013, which would be two separate reservations with RCI; I was hoping we could get them joined but if single reservations have a risk of moving sounds like the odds are against me.  *sigh*


----------



## ski_mom

shalom said:


> Great.  We're thinking about getting a two week reservation there in 2013, which would be two separate reservations with RCI; I was hoping we could get them joined but if single reservations have a risk of moving sounds like the odds are against me.  *sigh*



When we went we stayed for I think it was 12 nights and actually had 4 different reservations.  I didn't fully understand why it had to be done that way, but at any rate...it all worked out just fine.  They linked the 4 reservatons together for us and we never had to change rooms.

Our reservations also had that statement on them about possibly have to have a room change, but we didn't have to.  I think they try to avoid them at all costs.  It would be expensive from their end too...having to get the room ready for a new set of guests rather than having you stay in the same unit.


----------



## JennLK

So, we just got back from our first stay - we absolutely loved it here ... I will write up a review but it may take awhile - so feel free to ask questions in the meanwhile.


----------



## krystalleigh1

Do they provide laundry detergent at WBC? If so, what kind is it? DS has really sensitive skin so I'm probably going to have to pack our own brand.


----------



## JennLK

krystalleigh1 said:


> Do they provide laundry detergent at WBC? If so, what kind is it? DS has really sensitive skin so I'm probably going to have to pack our own brand.




It was country save - it is actually not bad.  There are very few additives in that brand.  Many people actually use this brand for washing of cloth diapers.  I think we only used 1/2 a packet per load and they gave us 4 packets.  

On that note they also came in and cleaned our room(to our surprise) on our 7th day - and provided clean towels and extra soap/coffee and all of that type of stuff as well.


----------



## shalom

ski_mom said:


> Our reservations also had that statement on them about possibly have to have a room change, but we didn't have to.  I think they try to avoid them at all costs.  It would be expensive from their end too...having to get the room ready for a new set of guests rather than having you stay in the same unit.



Your logic is reassuring.  They may not be able to do it, but clearly the odds are in my favor.  Thanks.


----------



## aaronandterri

can anyone tell me if there is a charge to use one of those phone cards you purchase in walmart where you dial a free phone number to get access....hubby got one to call home (international) but wasnt sure if he would get charged for it by the resort...?


----------



## dadschum

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between, among the 3 room types: Standard, Deluxe, Presidential.

Are the furnishings different, floor plans, locations in the resort, size, etc.

I am probably interested in either a 2 or 3 bedroom.

Does anyone know what the average cost is for each by going through Ken Price, Farrell, Utopia.

Possibly interested in Sep-Nov or May.  And this would be for 2014 so I know the rates will change but just looking for an idea. 

Thank you


----------



## DCTooTall

FYI people,

  I just got back from a trip,  and among the things I picked up.... a packet with the Menu's and pricing for the new hotel restaurants and the Spa.   I'll post them as soon as I finish getting caught up on life and can get a picture taken and uploaded of the information.




dadschum said:


> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between, among the 3 room types: Standard, Deluxe, Presidential.
> 
> Are the furnishings different, floor plans, locations in the resort, size, etc.
> 
> I am probably interested in either a 2 or 3 bedroom.
> 
> Does anyone know what the average cost is for each by going through Ken Price, Farrell, Utopia.
> 
> Possibly interested in Sep-Nov or May.  And this would be for 2014 so I know the rates will change but just looking for an idea.
> 
> Thank you



The "Standard", "Deluxe", and "Presidential" designations are classifications within the Wyndham Timeshare system.  A room's amenities and furnishings would determine which level designation it would receive.   This is designed, in part,  to help give members an idea of what to expect from a room at any given resort within the Wyndham System at a glance.     

"Standard" rooms are going to be your basic Timeshare Suite.  nothing too fancy.    when you are refering to Wyndham Bonnet Creek Specifically,    There are no "Standard" rooms.

"Deluxe" rooms are basically going to be the same as a "Standard" room,   with the addition of a in-room jacuzzi or whirlpool tub.   Most units at WBC are of this type.

"Presidential" units receive upgraded furnishings/appliances/ etc.  For WBC,  this will include tile floors in the common areas,  Hardwood ceilings, stainless steel appliances,   and upgraded leather furniture.


At WBC,   You can find 1,2, and 3bdrm Deluxe units in every tower.  All 1,2, and 3bdrm Presidential units however are in Tower 6.   4bdrm Presidentials can be found in all towers.   

As for cost....   it's really hard to say.   Even within the windows you've given,  you can cross over several different cost periods (value/peak/high/etc).   Most of the commercial renters base their pricing off the cost ofthe points required to rent the room.   This also means that there is a chance that since this resort is gaining in popularity,   it could become harder for the renters to utilize some of the tricks they currently use to take advantage of the system in order to lower their costs.       Your best bet might be to contact the renters direct to see if they might be able to give you a ballpark idea based off a date.  The # of points required (before discounts) don't change for a given week from year to year,   so it would at least give you a starting point to work from.


----------



## casper_jj11

DCTooTall said:


> FYI people,
> 
> I just got back from a trip,  and among the things I picked up.... a packet with the Menu's and pricing for the new hotel restaurants and the Spa.   I'll post them as soon as I finish getting caught up on life and can get a picture taken and uploaded of the information.
> .



Ohhh, yeah!  I can't wait to see the info on the restaurants!


----------



## pattysgirl

We had a great stay - from 11/6 -11/12 in a 2 bdrm deluxe, tower 5.  We did eat our first night at the new hotel restaurant, the outdoor/covered Backwater Bay (? I think that was the right name).  I had a salad, which was fine, my dh had a wrap, but I think he was most excited about all the tvs showing football games - it was a Sunday night and it had been a long, 18 hr drive ...They had burgers on the menu, including one that was between 2 Krispy Kreme donuts, that I did see a couple of people eating.

We did not, unfortunately, get a chance to order a frozen beverage from the pool bar @ Tower 4, we did wanted to do that but ran out of time.Oh well, guess we'll just have to go back


----------



## MLG4MSU

Just back from great stay 11/8-11/14.  This is an awesome place.  Asked for a high floor firework view about 1 week before we left.  Got fireworks view -- Building 4, 7th floor room 776 (2BR deluxe).  Kids loved it.  Room was very clean (furniture was a little beat up though -- there was a note apologizing for condition of couch and chair where leather was peeling -- not a big deal to us).  We were able to check in and get our room when we arrived around 2:00 p.m.  Not bothered that much by sales (though had phone unplugged majority of time) -- only received invitations slid under door to breakfast offering AMEX card to go to 90 minute presentation.  Pools were great -- kids loved pool outside tower 6. Can't wait to stay again.  We booked through Farrell and everything was as smooth as could be.


----------



## MLG4MSU

MickeyHereWeCome! said:


> I'm curious about this too.  We are renting points from Ken Price at the end of July.  I just got the confirmation from Wyndham yesterday, and it does say "may require room change".  I sure hope not, as this would be a big pain!




Just got back -- because of our dates (Tuesday thru Monday) we required two confirmations.  It said we might need to change rooms.  I asked Farrell (who we booked thru) and he said they would combine the two so no move would be necessary.  I called and confirmed this before we went with the front desk -- not a problem -- they combined the two. So I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## RjLagarde

We stayed on second floor in bldg to left of main bldg.  Hearing your story about the 7th floor brought back memories of our stay which seems like yesterday.  It was march of 2009.

I remember thinking the view of the fireworks display really gave perspective to how close WBC is to all the Disney parks.  The big Epcot golf ball is waiting for Paul Bunyan to walk up and take a swing at it.

Our favorite feature was the lazy river.

RJL


----------



## DCTooTall




----------



## DCTooTall




----------



## DCTooTall




----------



## DCTooTall

I hope the pictures i took of the information about the new restaurants and spa come in handy.


----------



## dizneechic

DCTooTall said:


> I hope the pictures i took of the information about the new restaurants and spa come in handy.



Fabulous!!


----------



## Tracey123

DCTooTall said:


> I hope the pictures i took of the information about the new restaurants and spa come in handy.



Great info.  It's nice to see that there are more options to choose from at the resort.


----------



## DCTooTall

Tracey123 said:


> Great info.  It's nice to see that there are more options to choose from at the resort.



I noticed that the sheet didn't have a lot of information for the new pool bar or the coffee bar in the lobby of the hotel.

The Pool Bar has more of the same typical pub type foods.   The most interesting thing I noticed was the infamous "Krispy Kreme Burger"....  basically,  a burger with a Krispy kreme donut cut in half used as the bun.

The Coffee Bar sells various pastries,  Starbucks Coffee (and Fraps), smoothies,  etc.  I also noticed they had some ice cream over on one side,  so i'm assuming they sell the ice cream too.


----------



## Belle599

Hi everyone!

I have stayed twice at Bonnet Creek now, Jan 2011 and May 2011 and both time had nice stays in Tower 5.

I apologize in advance for this question as it is quite an uncomfortable topic.

I was reading Tripadvisor reviews and see that a couple of them mention seeing cockroaches.  I also see that a poster near the beginning of this Part 2 thread saw a cockroach.  

Has anyone else seen cockroaches?

Normally I would not pay much attention to negative reviews on Tripadvisor, but seeing the post in this thread makes the claim a bit more believable. 

Also, during my May 2011 stay I do remember the room being quite dusty and in need of a full cleaning

Please let me know your thoughts and I am very close to booking Bonnet Creek for my December vacation but now am thinking twice!

Sorry again for the icky topic!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Belle599 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have stayed twice at Bonnet Creek now, Jan 2011 and May 2011 and both time had nice stays in Tower 5.
> 
> I apologize in advance for this question as it is quite an uncomfortable topic.
> 
> I was reading Tripadvisor reviews and see that a couple of them mention seeing cockroaches.  I also see that a poster near the beginning of this Part 2 thread saw a cockroach.
> 
> Has anyone else seen cockroaches?
> 
> Normally I would not pay much attention to negative reviews on Tripadvisor, but seeing the post in this thread makes the claim a bit more believable.
> 
> Also, during my May 2011 stay I do remember the room being quite dusty and in need of a full cleaning
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts and I am very close to booking Bonnet Creek for my December vacation but now am thinking twice!
> 
> Sorry again for the icky topic!!



I've now stayed there 4 times.... once in 2009 and 3 seperate week long trips this year.    I have never seen a cockroach in my room/building.


That being said....  I wouldn't doubt the possibility of someone seeing them.  It is a big resort,   some people are just NASTY, especcially when staying in a hotel/resort.... and roaches are very resilient creatures.   Therefore,  I'd think it would be virtually impossible to keep them out of the place 100% of the time.

Overall the resort is very clean,  and they are refurbing some of the original buildings,   so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## MsCoz2000

I'm not saying that people who have claimed to see cockroaches didn't.....but a few years bacK I stayed at Wyndham Cypress Palms.  I was putting stuff away and I saw what I swore was a cockroach.  Well me and bugs do not get along so I screamed at the top of my lungs and rannnnnnnn.  We called maintenance and they came almost right away.  Turns out what I saw was a plametto bug... very common in Florida.  To me they look like a cockroaches twin, so Im just saying maybe, just maybe thats what they saw.


----------



## Belle599

DCTooTall said:


> I've now stayed there 4 times.... once in 2009 and 3 seperate week long trips this year.    I have never seen a cockroach in my room/building.
> 
> 
> That being said....  I wouldn't doubt the possibility of someone seeing them.  It is a big resort,   some people are just NASTY, especcially when staying in a hotel/resort.... and roaches are very resilient creatures.   Therefore,  I'd think it would be virtually impossible to keep them out of the place 100% of the time.
> 
> Overall the resort is very clean,  and they are refurbing some of the original buildings,   so I wouldn't worry about it too much.





MsCoz2000 said:


> I'm not saying that people who have claimed to see cockroaches didn't.....but a few years bacK I stayed at Wyndham Cypress Palms.  I was putting stuff away and I saw what I swore was a cockroach.  Well me and bugs do not get along so I screamed at the top of my lungs and rannnnnnnn.  We called maintenance and they came almost right away.  Turns out what I saw was a plametto bug... very common in Florida.  To me they look like a cockroaches twin, so Im just saying maybe, just maybe thats what they saw.



Thank you both for your speedy feedback!

MsCoz2000, I think that a palmetto bug is a type of cockroach, a really big one.  We had one in a vacation home and I had the exact same reaction as you.  I SCREAMED and ran.  Poor DH had to deal with it.


----------



## shalom

My mother is The Queen of Clean, and when we lived in North Carolina, we had cockroaches.  Not like you get them on Military bases (where they'll spray one apartment and the cockroaches just migrate to the next  ), and not as a regular thing, but we'd see one once in a great while.  To completely and permanently eliminate them on a long-term basis you have to seal the place almost to an unhealthy degree, and also keep the moisture down -- but since condensation on the pipes is sufficient moisture for them, that's tough to do in the American South.  

So most people (and most businesses) rely on general cleanliness supplemented by poisons.  It's an on-going battle.  Every Florida resort I've read up on (including Disney's), that has a fair number of reviews, there are cockroach reports.  So the mention of the occasional cockroach, or even a couple of dead cockroaches (likely meaning they're spraying - cockroaches eat their dead, so I would guess that in a thriving colony you're less likely to find dead ones hanging around), doesn't get me wound up.

Personally, I'm more worried by your report of a dusty room in need of a good cleaning.  

Completely OT:  Cockroach robots!  (The robots are kind of interesting to look at; the cockroaches hanging out with them, not so much...)

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=16328789


----------



## pattysgirl

I was also concerned when reading the TripAdvisor reviews.  We just got back, after staying in Tower 5 (6th floor) for 6 nights and happily, I didn't see any bugs.  

But I was worried, too.  After all, there are alot of people coming and going..

The room was very clean.  There was some fraying on a lampshade, a couple of scuff marks on the walls and the spare blanket wasn't the cleanest.

Those would be my only complaints, oh, we did unplug our phone because we got many calls from the timeshare folks.  I warned my husband and kids not to answer the phone.


----------



## linnell

I have an irrational phobia of "those bugs" (I can't even type the name without panicking). My husband knows this. One night of our 7 night stay we were watching TV and my husband goes.. "Was that..." and then stopped himself. I asked what. He said nothing and not to ask anymore questions, so I didn't, but I think he saw one. I never did though!


----------



## Belle599

linnell said:


> I have an irrational phobia of "those bugs" (I can't even type the name without panicking). My husband knows this. One night of our 7 night stay we were watching TV and my husband goes.. "Was that..." and then stopped himself. I asked what. He said nothing and not to ask anymore questions, so I didn't, but I think he saw one. I never did though!



Thanks for your post, I feel a little better that I am not the only one with the irrational phobia!  

Which building were you in?

I actually asked my husband to type into google on his computer the resort name plus "those bugs" (writing it like this for your sake lol) because I was too scared of seeing a picture of one come up in the google results!

So I feel a little bit less silly now.  

Sorry to everyone again for asking the question, I know this is an icky topic.


----------



## JimMIA

Belle599 said:


> Thank you both for your speedy feedback!
> 
> MsCoz2000, I think that a palmetto bug is a type of cockroach, a really big one.  We had one in a vacation home and I had the exact same reaction as you.  I SCREAMED and ran.  Poor DH had to deal with it.


Yes.  A palmetto bug is an improved model of cockroach -- great big, honkin' ugly thing...that FLIES!

However, because it's a flying bug, it is NOT an indicator of uncleanliness -- just a reminder that you're in Florida.  

They are everywhere in Florida -- as are many species of lizards and frogs.  An individual palmetto bug probably just flew in from somewhere, and that's all you'll usually see.  They come into our garage all the time and we see them occasionally on the pool deck, but not usually in the house.  OTOH, if you see a bunch of small cockroaches that don't fly (German roaches), that is a sign of untidyness.

Any time you're around natural surroundings (which is almost all the time in Florida -- even here in Miami), you are going to encounter critters.  We live in a densly populated, heavily developed section of Miami, but we see squirrels, possums, dozens of species of birds, occasional racoons or foxes, and yes even snakes sometimes.  

Palmetto bugs are like lovebugs.  They're an acquired taste, ugly, not particularly beneficial to humans, but harmless.  

Our favorite insects are dragonflies -- which probably also scare visitors -- because they EAT mosquitos.

Relax and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## brad54

I was wondering if you guys could give me some pointers?

We have always tried to stay on site (mostly for the free dining). But we want to go to Disney in December this year and we missed the free dining window. We're on a pretty tight budget so we thought we couldn't go this year, until i saw this forum. I must say it really peaks my interest. We are a family of 5 (3 grown children) so we would have to get 2 rooms on site or go for a more expensive option onsite that holds 5. 

So I was looking at Farrells on ebay and I saw that they had November for 99 for a 2 bedroom suite. I was wondering if it would be safe to assume we'd see the same thing for December soon.

I also saw for Farrells on ebay starting dec 11 for 5 nights for 475 for a 2 bedroom. We can't be there until late on the 12th due to son's college. Can we purchase it and are they flexible about adjusting the dates? Also can you check in very late (like 11 pm?)

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Belle599

JimMIA said:


> Yes.  A palmetto bug is an improved model of cockroach -- great big, honkin' ugly thing...that FLIES!
> 
> However, because it's a flying bug, it is NOT an indicator of uncleanliness -- just a reminder that you're in Florida.
> 
> They are everywhere in Florida -- as are many species of lizards and frogs.  An individual palmetto bug probably just flew in from somewhere, and that's all you'll usually see.  They come into our garage all the time and we see them occasionally on the pool deck, but not usually in the house.  OTOH, if you see a bunch of small cockroaches that don't fly (German roaches), that is a sign of untidyness.
> 
> Any time you're around natural surroundings (which is almost all the time in Florida -- even here in Miami), you are going to encounter critters.  We live in a densly populated, heavily developed section of Miami, but we see squirrels, possums, dozens of species of birds, occasional racoons or foxes, and yes even snakes sometimes.
> 
> Palmetto bugs are like lovebugs.  They're an acquired taste, ugly, not particularly beneficial to humans, but harmless.
> 
> Our favorite insects are dragonflies -- which probably also scare visitors -- because they EAT mosquitos.
> 
> Relax and enjoy your vacation!



Thank you very much for your post, I found it to be very informative!!

Now only if my irrational cockroach fear would listen...lol.  I will try to remember to relax - thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

brad54 said:


> I was wondering if you guys could give me some pointers?
> 
> We have always tried to stay on site (mostly for the free dining). But we want to go to Disney in December this year and we missed the free dining window. We're on a pretty tight budget so we thought we couldn't go this year, until i saw this forum. I must say it really peaks my interest. We are a family of 5 (3 grown children) so we would have to get 2 rooms on site or go for a more expensive option onsite that holds 5.
> 
> So I was looking at Farrells on ebay and I saw that they had November for 99 for a 2 bedroom suite. I was wondering if it would be safe to assume we'd see the same thing for December soon.
> 
> I also saw for Farrells on ebay starting dec 11 for 5 nights for 475 for a 2 bedroom. We can't be there until late on the 12th due to son's college. Can we purchase it and are they flexible about adjusting the dates? Also can you check in very late (like 11 pm?)
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!


Contact the seller. He has been renting reservations for years on ebay and I'm sure will work with you.


----------



## annie1995

Do you get the timeshare spiels when you book through the owner directly?


----------



## bonoriffic

Just back from a trip 11/12 to 11/19. We arrived at 4pm and our room was ready in tower 4. Furniture was in bad shape. I circled the lowest income on the parking pass sheet, and after they saw that I was handed a few pieces of paper, the spa prices, directions to Target and Walmart, and bus schedule and we were on our way.

One annoyance was the internet was having serious problems. The DHCP server was unreachable Saturday night and for most of Sunday. DNS wasn't working off and on, I had to change the settings to google DNS to get out. Internet went down a few more times, but was back later. The phone system was also behaving odd. Out of curiosity I left my router open for awhile and had 9 people connect within a few hours. Then I locked it down as the DL speed is only 4 Mbps.

One weird thing is we had 3 messages, yet the phone system wasn't able to ever dial voicemail. Oh well. At noon our phone became an intercom, with someone from guest services shouting, "are you there". The fact that they can just broadcast into your room is annoying. A few stern words to leave us alone stopped the calls. If you put in a do not disturb request through the phone it rebooted. Also if you try to use a router direct, bypassing the phone's internet connection, I was denied a connection due to vlan issues.

Sorry if that sounds technical, but for those who understand it may help you debug problems in the future.


----------



## MLG4MSU

brad54 said:


> I was wondering if you guys could give me some pointers?
> 
> We have always tried to stay on site (mostly for the free dining). But we want to go to Disney in December this year and we missed the free dining window. We're on a pretty tight budget so we thought we couldn't go this year, until i saw this forum. I must say it really peaks my interest. We are a family of 5 (3 grown children) so we would have to get 2 rooms on site or go for a more expensive option onsite that holds 5.
> 
> So I was looking at Farrells on ebay and I saw that they had November for 99 for a 2 bedroom suite. I was wondering if it would be safe to assume we'd see the same thing for December soon.
> 
> I also saw for Farrells on ebay starting dec 11 for 5 nights for 475 for a 2 bedroom. We can't be there until late on the 12th due to son's college. Can we purchase it and are they flexible about adjusting the dates? Also can you check in very late (like 11 pm?)
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!




Contact Farrell directly.  We just got back and booked with him for 11/8-14 (a Tuesday to Monday).  Not your typical timeshare week. He was able to do it no problem -- he broke it up into two reservations 8-11 and 11 -14 to coincide with typical check in dates.  Very easy to work with.


----------



## Disney Ella

bonoriffic said:


> Just back from a trip 11/12 to 11/19. We arrived at 4pm and our room was ready in tower 4. Furniture was in bad shape. I circled the lowest income on the parking pass sheet, and after they saw that I was handed a few pieces of paper, the spa prices, directions to Target and Walmart, and bus schedule and we were on our way.
> 
> One annoyance was the internet was having serious problems. The DHCP server was unreachable Saturday night and for most of Sunday. DNS wasn't working off and on, I had to change the settings to google DNS to get out. Internet went down a few more times, but was back later. The phone system was also behaving odd. Out of curiosity I left my router open for awhile and had 9 people connect within a few hours. Then I locked it down as the DL speed is only 4 Mbps.



We also had Internet problems, but no phone problems, at least not that we noticed. The Internet went out late Thursday (November 10), was out all day Friday and was still out early Saturday morning when we left. Luckily I had paid for early bird check in at Southwest because the front desk told us Internet was out for the entire property. I would have thought they would have gotten the problem fixed sooner. We were also in tower 4.


----------



## DCTooTall

annie1995 said:


> Do you get the timeshare spiels when you book through the owner directly?



  If you book through an owner you are not required to listen to the timeshare spiel.  they will however try to convince you to come to one when you check in.  From reports here,   either circling the lowest income level,   or stating that you are a married couple but your spouse is not traveling with you,   will usually get you out of the constant harrassment to come to the presentation.



Disney Ella said:


> We also had Internet problems, but no phone problems, at least not that we noticed. The Internet went out late Thursday (November 10), was out all day Friday and was still out early Saturday morning when we left. Luckily I had paid for early bird check in at Southwest because the front desk told us Internet was out for the entire property. I would have thought they would have gotten the problem fixed sooner. We were also in tower 4.



 I know i was having issues in tower 6 for most of the week.  sometimes it would work,  sometimes it wouldn't.     The weekend was pretty much a bust.  (Also glad i chose EBCI).      As for getting it fixed sooner....*shrug*  dunno.   from working support in the past,   it really depends on how their connection is set up.    For all we know,   they could be connected to a central Wyndham corporate WAN which then has a gateway to the internet.   If there was a problem with their WAN or the corporate gateways,  it could be a bit more difficult to resolve since the resort would need to get the resources at corporate involved to resolve the issue.


----------



## TinkOhio

Has anyone taken a Mears Shuttle to BC?  If so, how was your trip?  And what buildings did they drop you off at?

TIA!


----------



## JimMIA

DCTooTall said:


> If you book through an owner you are not required to listen to the timeshare spiel.  they will however try to convince you to come to one when you check in.  From reports here,   either circling the lowest income level,   or stating that you are a married couple but your spouse is not traveling with you,   will usually get you out of the constant harrassment to come to the presentation.


The sales tour offer will come when you go to pick up your parking pass.  The folks at that desk are what are called "body snatchers" in the timeshare industry, and they richly deserve that affectionate term.

The system most Wyndham owners use to avoid the sales weasels is to "Just say No."  You may have to say it several times, and then they will ask you to "take a survey" -- which is code for sales presentation.  Decline that too, and as soon as you get to your room disconnect the phone.  Anyone you want to talk to has your cell anyway, so you don't need the hotel phone.  

Wyndham is a very good timeshare system, but their sales organization is one of the most unethical in the industry.  If their lips are moving, they're lying.  Avoid them like the plague.

Also know that you can buy Wyndham contracts on eBay for $1 with free closing any day of the week.


----------



## carlbarry

JimMIA said:


> The sales tour offer will come when you go to pick up your parking pass.  The folks at that desk are what are called "body snatchers" in the timeshare industry, and they richly deserve that affectionate term.
> 
> The system most Wyndham owners use to avoid the sales weasels is to "Just say No."  You may have to say it several times, and then they will ask you to "take a survey" -- which is code for sales presentation.  Decline that too, and as soon as you get to your room disconnect the phone.  Anyone you want to talk to has your cell anyway, so you don't need the hotel phone.
> 
> Wyndham is a very good timeshare system, but their sales organization is one of the most unethical in the industry.  If their lips are moving, they're lying.  Avoid them like the plague.
> 
> Also know that you can buy Wyndham contracts on eBay for $1 with free closing any day of the week.


Hear hear from a Wyndhan owner.  The only thing I disagree with is that it is a "very good timeshare system."  It used to be, but Wyndham keeps making it less and less owner friendly.


----------



## lindsey

We have just returned from our 3rd stay at WBC.  We had previously been in Tower 4 and Tower 5, but this time Tower 2.  The living room area in this room was smaller than Tower 4 or 5, but still more room than a hotel room.  We had a 2-bedroom unit and it was very clean.   We used the busses all week with no problems.  I do agree it seemed like our area (towers 1, 2, and 3) was alot less busy.  Plenty of parking spaces and no wait for the elevators.


----------



## thelawnet

Does anyone know about receiving packages at the resort? We live in the UK, and I'm wondering about getting our Christmas shopping packages delivered to the resort.


----------



## kayrosek

I wonder if you guys could answer a question for me. I have a friend who is constantly trying to get me to rent his BC timeshare since he knows I love WDW. The other day he called me wanting me to commit right away to a "steal" of a deal he was offering. He was saying 7 days  end of June beginning of July checking out on the 4th. for just over 1,300 is this a pretty typical price? I couldn't commit then and told him so but I am definatley wondering if this is a  good deal.


----------



## JimMIA

kayrosek said:


> I wonder if you guys could answer a question for me. I have a friend who is constantly trying to get me to rent his BC timeshare since he knows I love WDW. The other day he called me wanting me to commit right away to a "steal" of a deal he was offering. He was saying 7 days  end of June beginning of July checking out on the 4th. for just over 1,300 is this a pretty typical price? I couldn't commit then and told him so but I am definatley wondering if this is a  good deal.


For what size villa?  

For a 4 bedroom Presidential, that might be a decent price.  

For a two-bedroom deluxe, it might be approximately *DOUBLE* what you could rent one for from another owner.  2 BRs typically rent for $100-$120 per night.

Your friend is probably giving you what he considers to be a great deal, but he's probably not aware of the real market prices of these units.  

Whatever size unit you need, I'd check with one of the established rental outfits mentioned frequently on this board and get an actual quote from them.


----------



## DCTooTall

thelawnet said:


> Does anyone know about receiving packages at the resort? We live in the UK, and I'm wondering about getting our Christmas shopping packages delivered to the resort.



If you are talking about having items shipped UPS/Fedex/DHL....  I'm pretty sure you can do it without any major issues.   The General rule is to make sure they include both your name (which the reservation is under) and checkin date on the package where the resort can see them when receiving the packages so that they know what they are and who they are for.

If you are shipping them to arrive before you do,  Generally I'd say to try and plan the delivery not more than a day or 2 before you are set to arrive to avoid any problems.    

If You are shipping them internationally,   I'd also make sure that there would be no customs fees or other COD charges or special requirements that could cause the resort to refuse the package.


And of course....   To be absolutely sure,  You may want to try and contact the resort directly since they may have some special procedures or resort specific requirements that I'm not aware of.   The resort itself can be reached at 407-238-3500.   I'm pretty sure the resort confirmation letter I've received my past couple trips also included a direct email address for the resort... unfortunately I don't have one of them handy at the moment so if you don't have one someone else may be able to help.


----------



## vettechick99

thelawnet, I had a package delivered to me from Gap. I called the front office prior and they gave me an address to use. The front deck never told me the package was there so I just checked every afternoon.


----------



## DCTooTall

pamwigs said:


> The REAL Bonnet Creek is the Hilton Bonnet Creek.
> 
> The property are amazing. The Lazy River is great for family's.



The Wyndham Timeshare resort actually pre-dates the Hilton/Waldorf complex by several years.


BUT....  from what I've heard/seen,   There really isn't a bad option available in that area.  The Hilton, Waldorf, and Wyndham Grand are all great hotels.  the Wyndham Vacation Ownership resort is also amazing.    Between all 4, You can't make a wrong choice.


----------



## Janet Hill

kayrosek said:


> I wonder if you guys could answer a question for me. I have a friend who is constantly trying to get me to rent his BC timeshare since he knows I love WDW. The other day he called me wanting me to commit right away to a "steal" of a deal he was offering. He was saying 7 days  end of June beginning of July checking out on the 4th. for just over 1,300 is this a pretty typical price? I couldn't commit then and told him so but I am definatley wondering if this is a  good deal.



This maybe the best deal he can offer given what his points are costing him.  He may be a regular member.  The folks who are renting points for half this cost are VIP plat owners and they get significant discounts that they pass on.  

It also depends on the type unit he's offering for this price.


----------



## thereallolo

pamwigs said:


> The REAL Bonnet Creek is the Hilton Bonnet Creek.
> 
> The property are amazing. The Lazy River is great for family's.



Great addition to the thread 

Do you work for Hilton or something??


----------



## kayrosek

JimMIA said:


> For what size villa?
> 
> For a 4 bedroom Presidential, that might be a decent price.
> 
> For a two-bedroom deluxe, it might be approximately *DOUBLE* what you could rent one for from another owner.  2 BRs typically rent for $100-$120 per night.
> 
> Your friend is probably giving you what he considers to be a great deal, but he's probably not aware of the real market prices of these units.
> 
> Whatever size unit you need, I'd check with one of the established rental outfits mentioned frequently on this board and get an actual quote from them.




The unit he was offering was a two bedroom.


----------



## Belle5

Any idea what the cost would be for a 3 or 4 bedroom unit for 7 nights in mid-May?  Which brokers rent that size unit?  Thanks!


----------



## Bonniec

Edited: Okay, I see the deluxe is just the standard rooms. There are no presidentials left for the week we are going (January 21). The price I am getting for the normal rooms is reasonable, however the prices on ebay are a LOT lower. I am guessing it's because they are last minute? I am assuming at this point, we are better off just waiting until the last minute and grabbing whatever comes open. I really wanted a presiential but just couldn't swing it in time.


----------



## Bonniec

Im also confused because on ebay, there is a presidential open for the week I wanted. I was under the impression that once they are full, they are full.

So if Farrell tells me there are none available, would others still have them open (like ebay)?


----------



## shalom

Bonniec said:


> So if Farrell tells me there are none available, would others still have them open (like ebay)?



Yes. If someone else reserved them before Farrell could, they could offer them up on Ebay.


----------



## Upatnoon

Bonniec said:


> Im also confused because on ebay, there is a presidential open for the week I wanted. I was under the impression that once they are full, they are full.
> 
> So if Farrell tells me there are none available, would others still have them open (like ebay)?


Remember, these are all individual people grabbing reservations. Some of these people have made a good business grabbing reservations to rent on ebay.


----------



## SalandJeff

Bonniec said:


> Im also confused because on ebay, there is a presidential open for the week I wanted. I was under the impression that once they are full, they are full.
> 
> So if Farrell tells me there are none available, would others still have them open (like ebay)?



This happened to us last year on our first trip to WBC.  We were going with very short notice, and a couple of the people recommended in this thread told us there was nothing available.  I started emailing some of the ebay sellers with 100% feedback asking about our dates and was able to find what we wanted.  We had a great experience and contacted the same person when we rented earlier this month.


----------



## disneymomoftwins

We just returned from our Nov 22 - Nov 27 trip.  We did not get to use all of the resort amenities that we wanted to but we LOVED the resort.  We will definitely stay there again next trip and schedule more time to hang around at the resort! We were in Tower 1 room 126.  Never heard any other guests noise and the room was wonderful.


----------



## Bonniec

942 in Tower 2, 949 and 950 in tower 3. 



Could someone verify if these are nice areas? What kind of view etc


----------



## Belle5

fritzichic said:


> I just came back from 4 days at WBC and I wanted to share with you some observations.
> 
> First, if you plan on spending almost the entire day at Disney World it doesn't matter if you have a fireworks view.  What does matter is how close you are to the bus if you plan to use it.  At the end of the day, if you have to walk past three building to get to yours and your feet are killing you, you will really wish you had requested tower 6 or tower 1.  Plus your kids will more than likely prefer to be in the pool instead of watching the fireworks.
> 
> Second, if your whirlpool doesn't work, check the breaker box.
> 
> Third, the the pirate ship slide is only open from 9-6.  So don't tell your kids that they will get to go on the slide after a long day in Disney.  They will only be disappointed.
> 
> Fourth, if you are a light sleeper, bring ear plugs.  The air conditioner unit is incredibly loud.  Everyone I talked to said the same thing about theirs.
> 
> Fifth, consider bringing a rolling, grocery cart to bring in groceries or use the bellhop carts they keep for guest use on the ground floor.
> 
> We stayed in Tower 4, 12th floor. One piece of furniture was obviously damaged so I called the front desk to let them know. We came to Florida with 6 days of Disney passes and planned to stay all day at the parks and swim at night.  It was close to the parks and the buses were great.  We would stay here again but for our family of 6 we would get a 3 bedroom.  We didn't use any of the resort amenities except the pool. The place was pretty quiet and there was very little sales pressure.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.



Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## KYoung2000

Hello Bonnet Creek Lovers!!

Wondering if I can get a recommendation out there from anyone who has used ebay seller "RedWeeks4Less" and how their transaction has gone.  I know that Farrell and Price get good reviews, but wanted to see if anyone has used this seller.

Thanks!!


----------



## minniemomof3

KYoung2000 said:


> Hello Bonnet Creek Lovers!!
> 
> Wondering if I can get a recommendation out there from anyone who has used ebay seller "RedWeeks4Less" and how their transaction has gone.  I know that Farrell and Price get good reviews, but wanted to see if anyone has used this seller.
> 
> Thanks!!



I used them for the first time for our trip in August.  I got a fabulous deal for a three bedroom.  I was extremely satisfied with their service.  I was mailed  the booking confirmation number within a few days of winning the auction, followed by a confirmation letter.  I called the resort to confirm and everything went smoothly.  I would use them again.


----------



## tiggspring

How late can I book? We plan on staying 3 nights May 29 leaving June 1. If  we just go to SW we will be staying at Bonnet Creek if we add US we will be either doing a split stay or 6 days at PR as I really need the passes to avoid the lines. Just needed to know how soon I need to make final decision. 

Thanks!


----------



## vettechick99

kayrosek said:


> I wonder if you guys could answer a question for me. I have a friend who is constantly trying to get me to rent his BC timeshare since he knows I love WDW. The other day he called me wanting me to commit right away to a "steal" of a deal he was offering. He was saying 7 days  end of June beginning of July checking out on the 4th. for just over 1,300 is this a pretty typical price? I couldn't commit then and told him so but I am definatley wondering if this is a  good deal.



I also don't think this is a good deal. We once got a 2bed for $120/night during July. Another year, we got a week in April for $90/night. Those are both peak times, so you can definitely do better.


----------



## skylizard

Just came back from BC and noticed a few changes since my last visit in March that we're a bit annoying. (Bear with me if they've already been mentioned).
Pool towels now have to be checked out and returned or you'll get charged.
The little "pool side" shops only take cash or hotel charge, no credit cards. 
Housekeeping doesn't give you extra toilet paper, dishwashing detergent, dish soap, paper towels, etc. So if you run out you have to buy your own. They do sell exra down in their shop but it was a ripoff. I can understand not refilling some of those things, but toilet paper? Really? We were there for 9 nights so obviously 2 rolls of toilet paper wasn't going to last for 2 people...well maybe for my husband but I certainly can't make one roll last 9 days


----------



## Pollito916

I'm a little late coming here to post our review, but better late than never, right?

We rented through Ken & Denise Price, and they were very nice and helpful and got us the discounted rate 60 days before arrival.

We stayed at WBC 10/19-10/27 in Building 1, facing the lake on one of the upper floors (can't remember the room #, but it was directly above the playground area, maybe 5th or 6th floor).  I had requested fireworks view, but due to some unplanned travel delays, we did not check into the hotel until after midnight, and I heard the person in front of me get the last "fireworks view room".  That said, we could still see the fireworks from our room, especially if you go out onto the balcony.

We arrived so late that there was nobody at the parking pass desk, and we did not get harassed at check-in to attend a presentation.  I put the parking pass on the rearview mirror, and it fell and we didn't see it again until we checked out.  We never had any problems with the parking pass being missing.

We did have a lot of phone calls and pressure for the sales presentation.  I wish I had thought ahead of time to unplug the phone because it got very annoying, and one of the times I answered the phone the room didn't want to take no for an answer even after I told her my husband had just lost his job.

Our room was fairly clean.  I've stayed in better and worse rooms.  I thought the bathroom was the dirtiest, and it had what looked like black mold around the shower on the floor and by the ceiling.  The furniture and appliances were in pretty good condition, except the dishwasher that looked like it was 20+ years old and did not seem like it was secured very well in the cabinet.

We did have one uninvited guest in our room the first night.  A giant cockroach/palmetto bug (same thing in my mind, both disgusting) in the kitchen.  I screamed for my husband, but by the time he got there it was gone.  I named it Ralph, but we never saw it again the rest of the week.  

We called the front desk after first seeing Ralph and one other minor problem I can't remember, but it took 3 tries to get through to a live person.  We were on hold for over 10 minutes, disconnected twice, then the person did not seem at all concerned with Ralph being in the room.  They told us to call back the next day when we left so someone could come to the room to check it out, but when we called back we couldn't get through again.

The pool and lazy river were both nice.  The lazy river is heated and was a nice temp, but the kiddie pool is not and the water was freezing!  There was a cute little playground and giant chess set right in front of our building that the kids loved.  I did find the renting of pool towels a bit odd and inconvenient, but not awful

We did have quite a bit of noise around our room, even though we were at the end of the hall.  I think it may have just been one very noisy neighbor with a lot of kids, but I didn't say anything because I think my kids may have been just as noisy a couple of times.

The wifi was not too reliable like others mentioned.  As for housekeeping, I think someone came by on the 7th day and changed the sheets and gave us fresh towels.  But the sheets were only changed on one of the beds not the other, which was kind of weird.  They did give us extra toilet paper, dish soap, and coffee.  The tp was just in time too.  But we did make it 6 days with 4 people on what they had supplied us, so it must have been more than 2 rolls.

After weighing all the plusses and minuses, I think we would stay there again.  The value of the rooms at WBC just cannot be beat on property.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for your review, Pollito916.


----------



## Bonniec

Woot, I got my reservation for a 4 bedroom presedential in January. SO excited for this!

We are 9th floor facing lake in tower 3. I called the front desk and they said it was firework view too.
Does anyone know if tower 3 has the Bose surround sound? I read some of them do.


----------



## skylizard

Pollito916 said:


> The wifi was not too reliable like others mentioned.  As for housekeeping, I think someone came by on the 7th day and changed the sheets and gave us fresh towels.  But the sheets were only changed on one of the beds not the other, which was kind of weird.  They did give us extra toilet paper, dish soap, and coffee.  The tp was just in time too.  But we did make it 6 days with 4 people on what they had supplied us, so it must have been more than 2 rolls.



I wonder why we didn't get any kind of service on the 7th day? When I called housekeeping I was told they could only give us fresh towels, nothing else. So I just assumed it was just a new policy and didn't question it.
And our wi-fi was out completely for 4 days on the entire property. That was pretty annoying.


----------



## jsmla

I'm arriving earlyish on my check-in day.  Will I be allowed to check in?  I don't need to get into the room but didn't know if it's like Disney where you can go ahead and get checked in early or if they're strict about the time.

Thanks!


----------



## cocoabean1

Staying in a 3 bedroom as a Wyndham VIP owner in May, this will be our first time staying at BC.  
Have all the towers been redone?  How old are tower 5 and 6?


----------



## dizneechic

Bonniec said:


> Woot, I got my reservation for a 4 bedroom presedential in January. SO excited for this!
> 
> We are 9th floor facing lake in tower 3. I called the front desk and they said it was firework view too.
> Does anyone know if tower 3 has the Bose surround sound? I read some of them do.



Woot!  Congrats.    I believe all of the Presidentials have Bose systems, I *could* be wrong there but in the video tour of the 4br Pres they tout that as a feature of that type of unit.


----------



## DCTooTall

jsmla said:


> I'm arriving earlyish on my check-in day.  Will I be allowed to check in?  I don't need to get into the room but didn't know if it's like Disney where you can go ahead and get checked in early or if they're strict about the time.
> 
> Thanks!



  I would not count on being able to check in before 4pm.   You can always ask or try earlier,   but I don't believe you can check in until rooms are ready/available.

 If you are checking in on a Friday/Saturday/Sunday which are the main 3 turnover days,  I'd say odds of being able to check in early are slim-to-none.   Mon-Thursday you are more likely to be able to get into the room earlier than 4.



cocoabean1 said:


> Staying in a 3 bedroom as a Wyndham VIP owner in May, this will be our first time staying at BC.
> Have all the towers been redone?  How old are tower 5 and 6?



Tower 6 is about 1-1.5yrs old at this point.  (It was still under construction on my Nov 2009 trip....  but I don't remember when in 2010 it opened).  Tower 5 would be about a year or so older than 6.  (Don't recall it being open yet in June 2008 when I toured the property,   but I know I stayed in it on my November 2009 trip).

I know that Tower 2 was going thru a refresh project when I was there in October (outside painting),   but I don't know what the status of completion for all the units in Towers 1-3 are.   These are the oldest towers.  I know in October I still had a CRT TV in a 2bdrm in Tower 3.


----------



## shalom

DCTooTall said:


> I would not count on being able to check in before 4pm.   You can always ask or try earlier,   but I don't believe you can check in until rooms are ready/available.



Does Wyndham let you check in early in the sense of being able to use the amenities (swim in the pool, join in on making tie-dyed t-shirts...)?  It isn't likely we'd be early, but it could happen I suppose.  Hubby loves being able to dump the rest of us at the resort and go grocery shopping on his own, so we have food to cook when official check-in time rolls around and we can actually get into the unit.


----------



## Bonniec

dizneechic said:


> Woot!  Congrats.    I believe all of the Presidentials have Bose systems, I *could* be wrong there but in the video tour of the 4br Pres they tout that as a feature of that type of unit.



Thanks!

Just to put my mind at ease, I got it off an eBay seller resort-rentals. The man's name is Adam. Good feedback. He has been very responsive which is great! He said he would email the confirmation in about a week. 

Is that a typical time frame?


----------



## jsmla

shalom said:


> Does Wyndham let you check in early in the sense of being able to use the amenities (swim in the pool, join in on making tie-dyed t-shirts...)?  It isn't likely we'd be early, but it could happen I suppose.  Hubby loves being able to dump the rest of us at the resort and go grocery shopping on his own, so we have food to cook when official check-in time rolls around and we can actually get into the unit.



I'd like to know too!  I was hoping to dump the car and catch the shuttle to the parks.  I don't need to get into a room.


----------



## DCTooTall

shalom said:


> Does Wyndham let you check in early in the sense of being able to use the amenities (swim in the pool, join in on making tie-dyed t-shirts...)?  It isn't likely we'd be early, but it could happen I suppose.  Hubby loves being able to dump the rest of us at the resort and go grocery shopping on his own, so we have food to cook when official check-in time rolls around and we can actually get into the unit.





jsmla said:


> I'd like to know too!  I was hoping to dump the car and catch the shuttle to the parks.  I don't need to get into a room.




From reports here,  There are no issues with using the pools before you check in.  most of the pools have restrooms nearby where you can change.   Several people have commented on how they have used the pools before checking in on both this thread and part 1.  I'm not sure how they'd handle the new Pool Towel Checkout policy issue though.  Usually the little form requests your room number and checkout date.   Since you don't get a room number until you check in,  and they won't check you in until later,  this has the potential to complicate things a little.

Also for the shuttle,  I don't believe there are any issues with you using the shuttle before you are officially checked into the resort.  The biggest issue might be getting a copy of the shuttle schedule,    but I think you might be able to swing by the parking pass desk and request one.


 I also don't believe there would be much trouble in joining in at activities at the Activities Dept.


----------



## disneymomoftwins

We checked in at 12:30 on a Tuesday.  Our room wasnt ready so they took my cell phone number and we went to Magic Kingdom.  At 1:30 they called and said that they room was ready.  We didnt get back till about 9:30. We went back to the desk and they gave us the key.  Very nice guys at the check in desk too.  Parking pass lady a little pushy!


----------



## WendiDarling

I need some help from Bonnet Creek experts!  I'm new to booking here and we're going President's week.  Yeah,  I know.   I'm getting kind of nervous trying to wait for 60 days!  I've got a quote for $1095 for the week and I'm just not sure whether to bite the bullet (it's high at $150 a night!) but I'm worried that we'll get within 60 days and I'll be shut out from a less expensive deal.

Does anyone have any experience with this?  Should I just hunker down and wait?  Or go ahead and for my peace of mind for the month of December, pay $250 more than I should.

I watched over Thanksgiving and saw all kinds of $100 a night offers on redweek and I'm thinking P week would be less busy?  But I just don't know b/c Bonnet Creek is so new to me...

Any help out there? Forgot to mention, we'll be looking for a 2BR deluxe.

Thanks!!


----------



## DCTooTall

WendiDarling said:


> I need some help from Bonnet Creek experts!  I'm new to booking here and we're going President's week.  Yeah,  I know.   I'm getting kind of nervous trying to wait for 60 days!  I've got a quote for $1095 for the week and I'm just not sure whether to bite the bullet (it's high at $150 a night!) but I'm worried that we'll get within 60 days and I'll be shut out from a less expensive deal.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this?  Should I just hunker down and wait?  Or go ahead and for my peace of mind for the month of December, pay $250 more than I should.
> 
> I watched over Thanksgiving and saw all kinds of $100 a night offers on redweek and I'm thinking P week would be less busy?  But I just don't know b/c Bonnet Creek is so new to me...
> 
> Any help out there? Forgot to mention, we'll be looking for a 2BR deluxe.
> 
> Thanks!!



Don't just check one place for a quote,   It never hurts to shop around.   If you see some regular renters on Ebay you can also ask them if they can give you a direct quote for the week you are looking for.   It can't hurt,  and you may get a better up front price than what you've received so far.

that being said....  It really is a personal opinion.  Some people like booking earlier to have that out of the way and the piece of mind that they won't risk running into issues.    Others are willing to wait on the chance of getting a better price later on.         Since you are just looking for a regular 2bdrm deluxe unit,   I can say with certainty that that unit type is the most common type at the resort... so the odds are better of there still being some availability closer to the dates you want than if you were looking for a presidential unit or a larger/smaller size  deluxe.


Generally,  i tend to be of the belief that if you want  a presidential unit or a 1 or 3 bdrm deluxe,   it's better to be safe than sorry and book early since those rooms can fill up before the usual discount window due to their shorter supply and VIP owners utilizing their upgrade privileges.  2bdrm Deluxes are usually must easier to come by since there is so much more inventory available than the other room types.


----------



## Tracey123

WendiDarling said:


> I need some help from Bonnet Creek experts!  I'm new to booking here and we're going President's week.  Yeah,  I know.   I'm getting kind of nervous trying to wait for 60 days!  I've got a quote for $1095 for the week and I'm just not sure whether to bite the bullet (it's high at $150 a night!) but I'm worried that we'll get within 60 days and I'll be shut out from a less expensive deal.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



You're only talking about waiting another 16 days or so....I say wait....give it a shot!!


----------



## WendiDarling

Thanks to both of you for the feedback!

Yeah, we're looking at Sun-Sun Feb 19-26, so I think 60 days out will be Dec 21st.  

I'm currently holding a DVC ressie for Sat Feb 18 for just 4 nights, but I really wanted to only stay DVC for arrival night, then transfer over to Bonnet Creek on Sunday and spend the week enjoying it.  So, I guess if we don't get Bonnet Creek, we'll just cut our vacation short and come home Wednesday.  But I was really hoping to avoid using all those points that late Feb requires!

So, I'm hearing that a sell out in 2BR Deluxes at 60 days, even during P week, would be rare?  That would be welcome news to my nerves.

Oh, and I did check around several places over the past month or so.  $1095 was the best price so far.  It ranged from there up to $1400...


----------



## Poohbug

I have a quote of $129/night for a two bedroom, June 7-14.  Is this a good price?  I usually don't visit FL in the summer and I don't know much about summer rates.

It is much better than onsite prices.


----------



## kvnchapman

Hi all!
Are all of the 4 brs pretty much identical?  Are they all comparable to the units in tower 6?  Any 4 brs with a less than desireable view?
Thanks everyone!
(As a sidenote, we stayed in a 2 br dlx this fall - party of 4 - it was fabulous.  Can't wait until our next trip!)


----------



## rumblytumbly

Are they up? pictures?


----------



## TinkOhio

Another holiday question:  Does anyone know where we can find a calendar of December and/or holiday activities?  

Thanks!


----------



## sista

Planning a May Disney Road trip!  Stayed at Bonnet Creek May 2010 and LOVED it!!! Last time we booked through Ken based off recommendations from this board.  What are some of the pros and cons of buying off Ebay?  Do you have a favorite seller?  Is the gist buying off Ebay is more waiting towards your trip vs buying in advance?  We are looking at prices and it seems like great prices but not sure I would want to wait until so close to leaving to have something confirmed.  Your experiences?


----------



## Motsy

We're planning on possibly staying at BC for the first time for our upcoming trip in late January or sometime in February. I've been looking at auctions on eBay for units, and I found a seller (magicalholidays) who only has 160 feedbacks but at 100%. A lot of them are with Bonnet Creek, and everyone has been very pleased. Would you buy from them? They have a 2 bedroom unit for 29 to February 5 (7 nights) starting the bid at $499 which seems to be what they end up selling for based on his recent auction endings which is amazing, but do you think it's too good to be true even for that time of year?


----------



## Bonniec

I won my auction on Thursday so now crapping myself while waiting for my confirmation number, lol. He told me it would take about a week though.


----------



## brucerob62

Motsy said:


> We're planning on possibly staying at BC for the first time for our upcoming trip in late January or sometime in February. I've been looking at auctions on eBay for units, and I found a seller (magicalholidays) who only has 160 feedbacks but at 100%. A lot of them are with Bonnet Creek, and everyone has been very pleased. Would you buy from them? They have a 2 bedroom unit for 29 to February 5 (7 nights) starting the bid at $499 which seems to be what they end up selling for based on his recent auction endings which is amazing, but do you think it's too good to be true even for that time of year?



I dont think thats to good to be true..i just got back the week b4 t'gving for 5 nites and paid $400 thru vacationstrategy.com..great to work with..so you have a great price if you trust ebay...Im not a fan..but doesnt sound unreasonable to me.


----------



## Upatnoon

sista said:


> Planning a May Disney Road trip!  Stayed at Bonnet Creek May 2010 and LOVED it!!! Last time we booked through Ken based off recommendations from this board.  What are some of the pros and cons of buying off Ebay?  Do you have a favorite seller?  Is the gist buying off Ebay is more waiting towards your trip vs buying in advance?  We are looking at prices and it seems like great prices but not sure I would want to wait until so close to leaving to have something confirmed.  Your experiences?


Ebay positives:

1. Seller feedback. You can see how long they've been on ebay and what they've bought and sold. One of the powersellers I rented from even offered to sell me trip insurance!
2. Completed items. You can see how much units at Bonnet Creek and elsewhere have been renting for.
3. Ready to roll reservations. No hoping your times are available. Also, even if the resort is sold out, they've many have a reservation to rent.
4. Competition. Keep that price down!
5. Last-second deals. Sometimes people can't go at the last minute and dump their reservations.
6. Ebay Buyer Protection.

If booking Bonnet Creek through an ebay auction, or someone you read about on this forum, it is never the same as picking up the phone and calling Disney or Wyndham to make a reservation. Because of this, the price is much cheaper than going through those official routes.


----------



## billash

Hi,

first trip to BC but cant wait.  Trying to choose a tower.  have a 5 yr old that has to have her pool/lazy river (even if it will be 60 degrees) and a 2 yr old boy that has to have his playground.  Looking at the map it appears that Tower 5 may be best but Bldg 6 may be an option (but dont think it has a river).  Not concerned about fireworks, parking lot view, etc.  Also renting a car so the shuttle pick up is not in the mix.  

Suggestions on Towers please?

Thanks


----------



## brucerob62

billash said:


> Hi,
> 
> first trip to BC but cant wait.  Trying to choose a tower.  have a 5 yr old that has to have her pool/lazy river (even if it will be 60 degrees) and a 2 yr old boy that has to have his playground.  Looking at the map it appears that Tower 5 may be best but Bldg 6 may be an option (but dont think it has a river).  Not concerned about fireworks, parking lot view, etc.  Also renting a car so the shuttle pick up is not in the mix.
> 
> Suggestions on Towers please?
> 
> Thanks



I just got back and we were in bldg 4 ...out the back door to the left behind bldg 5 is the lazy river.. very close if in 4 or 5 ...the playground i believe is near bldg 2 or 3 on the other side of the lake .. but not far.. if im wrong someone else can chime in on this.  great place ...ENJOY!!


----------



## Upatnoon

billash said:


> Hi,
> 
> first trip to BC but cant wait.  Trying to choose a tower.  have a 5 yr old that has to have her pool/lazy river (even if it will be 60 degrees) and a 2 yr old boy that has to have his playground.  Looking at the map it appears that Tower 5 may be best but Bldg 6 may be an option (but dont think it has a river).  Not concerned about fireworks, parking lot view, etc.  Also renting a car so the shuttle pick up is not in the mix.
> 
> Suggestions on Towers please?
> 
> Thanks


I would request tower 6, 5 or 4 and be happy with any of them.


----------



## MommyPoppins

Poohbug said:


> I have a quote of $129/night for a two bedroom, June 7-14.  Is this a good price?  I usually don't visit FL in the summer and I don't know much about summer rates.
> 
> It is much better than onsite prices.



Yes that is a great price if you don't want to wait until your are 60 days out.


----------



## Tracey123

billash said:


> Hi,
> 
> first trip to BC but cant wait.  Trying to choose a tower.  have a 5 yr old that has to have her pool/lazy river (even if it will be 60 degrees) and a 2 yr old boy that has to have his playground.  Looking at the map it appears that Tower 5 may be best but Bldg 6 may be an option (but dont think it has a river).  Not concerned about fireworks, parking lot view, etc.  Also renting a car so the shuttle pick up is not in the mix.
> 
> Suggestions on Towers please?
> 
> Thanks



I would choose tower 2.  It has the playground and it's a short walk to the mail building that has a lazy river.  Plus I believe if you request a lake view you will also have a fire works view!


----------



## skjuls

Motsy said:


> We're planning on possibly staying at BC for the first time for our upcoming trip in late January or sometime in February. I've been looking at auctions on eBay for units, and I found a seller (magicalholidays) who only has 160 feedbacks but at 100%. A lot of them are with Bonnet Creek, and everyone has been very pleased. Would you buy from them? They have a 2 bedroom unit for 29 to February 5 (7 nights) starting the bid at $499 which seems to be what they end up selling for based on his recent auction endings which is amazing, but do you think it's too good to be true even for that time of year?




It's not too good to be true.  It's less than 60 days out and owners can get a reservation at discount points.

I'm an owner so I can look it up and see how many points they are using for a room.

I occasionally rent when I have an overabundance of points so you may be able to get cheaper than what the starting bid is.

If you have any questions, just email me.  tigerjuls@gmail.com


----------



## MommyPoppins

Something I've noticed people complain most about and are most worried about is being hassled to attend a sales pitch. It is EASILY avoidable. 

You have to make $30,000 or $35,000 to qualify to buy, so if you put down on the form that your income is less, they don't call.


----------



## thereallolo

billash said:


> Hi,
> 
> first trip to BC but cant wait.  Trying to choose a tower.  have a 5 yr old that has to have her pool/lazy river (even if it will be 60 degrees) and a 2 yr old boy that has to have his playground.  Looking at the map it appears that Tower 5 may be best but Bldg 6 may be an option (but dont think it has a river).  Not concerned about fireworks, parking lot view, etc.  Also renting a car so the shuttle pick up is not in the mix.
> 
> Suggestions on Towers please?
> 
> Thanks



Bldg 6 is a quick walk to the lazy river, and it is also closer to the playground that is over by bldg 3.  Also, the pool at bldg 6 is good for kids as it has 2 zero entry areas.  I think you are safe with bldg 5 or 6, but if a playground is important to you, bldg 6 is a closer walk.  Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Tracey123

thereallolo said:


> Bldg 6 is a quick walk to the lazy river, and it is also closer to the playground that is over by bldg 3.  Also, the pool at bldg 6 is good for kids as it has 2 zero entry areas.  I think you are safe with bldg 5 or 6, but if a playground is important to you, bldg 6 is a closer walk.  Good luck and have fun!!



The playground is actually between bldg 1 & 2.


----------



## ama223

Motsy said:


> We're planning on possibly staying at BC for the first time for our upcoming trip in late January or sometime in February. I've been looking at auctions on eBay for units, and I found a seller (magicalholidays) who only has 160 feedbacks but at 100%. A lot of them are with Bonnet Creek, and everyone has been very pleased. Would you buy from them? They have a 2 bedroom unit for 29 to February 5 (7 nights) starting the bid at $499 which seems to be what they end up selling for based on his recent auction endings which is amazing, but do you think it's too good to be true even for that time of year?



I just won a bid with them (magicalholidays) last night - paid it this morning!  I'll let you know how it goes.. but I wasn't nervous because they had good feedback.  I did notice that when I paid, the email I paid to was (name)@skyauction.com and I feel like I've heard of that company before?  They must run their Ebay as Magical Holidays?  

I just got a 1BR for Jan 7-14 for $399 so I'm psyched!


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

Hey there...we are taking our first family vacation in Jan to WBC as new owners ( a steal on ebay, of course! ).  I am used to staying on site and decorating our window with clings and door with magnets.  Have you guys ever seen anyone do this with the doors at WBC?  DH and I spent one night there in Oct before a cruise, but I can't remember what the doors were like and if we could even use magnets on them?  Our DD's like it mostly because it's like coming home each night when we see our magnets on the door.


----------



## jakmak

Does anyone have any experience with buyatimeshare.com? We are thinking of renting a week at Bonnet Creek late spring.
Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Hey there...we are taking our first family vacation in Jan to WBC as new owners ( a steal on ebay, of course! ).  I am used to staying on site and decorating our window with clings and door with magnets.  Have you guys ever seen anyone do this with the doors at WBC?  DH and I spent one night there in Oct before a cruise, but I can't remember what the doors were like and if we could even use magnets on them?  Our DD's like it mostly because it's like coming home each night when we see our magnets on the door.



I don't recall ever seeing the front doors of units decorated....   but I have seen balcony decorations,   such as people who've strung christmas lights along the railing/etc.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Could anyone tell me what "area" BC is in?  I'm trying to research near-by off-site restaurants, grocers, etc. and have no idea where to look...
This will be our first time staying off site since the early 80's, so we're not familiar with the area at all.
Thanks!


----------



## Tracey123

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Could anyone tell me what "area" BC is in?  I'm trying to research near-by off-site restaurants, grocers, etc. and have no idea where to look...
> This will be our first time staying off site since the early 80's, so we're not familiar with the area at all.
> Thanks!



Go to Google Maps and type in Walt Disney World.  BC is located near Caribbean Beach.


----------



## DCTooTall

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Could anyone tell me what "area" BC is in?  I'm trying to research near-by off-site restaurants, grocers, etc. and have no idea where to look...
> This will be our first time staying off site since the early 80's, so we're not familiar with the area at all.
> Thanks!





Tracey123 said:


> Go to Google Maps and type in Walt Disney World.  BC is located near Caribbean Beach.



Honestly,   Tracey is pretty much correct.   If you are trying to research other off-site locations near it,   Your best bet would be to compare it to staying onsite.    The Bonnet Creek resort area (includes the Hilton and Waldorf) is only accessible from within the Disney Arches.

The road that takes you into the resort area connects to the outside world at the light on East Buena Vista pkwy just to the west of the EPCOT Center Drive overpass.   It's the same light which coming from the other direction is the only Exit to Disney guest areas between the EPCOT exit and I-4 along EPCOT Center Drive.

And finally....  Geographically,   It's a small(ish) piece of property that is surrounded to the East by  EPCOT Center Drive and I-4,   To the South by Oceola Pkwy,   To the West by Disney (Pop Century and Carribean Beach Restort),  and to the North by Disney (Epcot Center Drive and East Buena Vista.)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Wyndh...t+Creek+Resort,+Lake+Buena+Vista,+FL&t=m&z=15


For Off-site restaurants and the like,   I find the 2 easiest and most common ways I end up going are either down EPCOT Center Drive to I-4 or past I-4 to 535....   Or up past Downtown Disney to the Crossroads area of 535.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Much obliged to you both.  Thank you!


----------



## ski_mom

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Could anyone tell me what "area" BC is in?  I'm trying to research near-by off-site restaurants, grocers, etc. and have no idea where to look...
> This will be our first time staying off site since the early 80's, so we're not familiar with the area at all.
> Thanks!



I found this link somewhere before we left for our trip to Bonnet Creek.  Bonnet Creek is number 118 on the map and if you zoom in on it, it shows just where it is in relation to everything.  I loved looking through it and zooming in on different areas to see where everything was!

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...8.272032,-81.608849&spn=0.068335,0.11055&z=13


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

ski_mom said:


> I found this link somewhere before we left for our trip to Bonnet Creek.  Bonnet Creek is number 118 on the map and if you zoom in on it, it shows just where it is in relation to everything.  I loved looking through it and zooming in on different areas to see where everything was!
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...8.272032,-81.608849&spn=0.068335,0.11055&z=13



Thank you!


----------



## thelawnet

Well we are not too happy with them.

We asked for fireworks view at check-in, ok they said.

We got given a room in tower 4 (2 bed), 7th floor, on the side nearer the main lobby building.

Was VEEEERY tired last night, so went to bed but could hear fireworks. Looked out of the window, nada.

Went to them this morning, excuse me there is no firework view in our room and also the air con is super noisy.

Yes there is they said, check from your balcony. Yes you can move, but that will be $90 for housekeeping, yes I know you had three separate bookings, but they've been consolidated into one booking and it will still be $90

So I have just gone and checked now, yes there is a firework view, but ONLY from the balcony through the small gap between the side of the balcony and the side of the hotel. You have to be on the balcony and in a certain position, otherwise NO VIEW. The fireworks are NOT visible from the room AT ALL. This is not my idea of a 'firework view' room. 'Car park view', yes, 'firework view', no.

I will complain again tomorrow, I do think lake view is a better idea so will try for that.....


----------



## Upatnoon

thelawnet said:


> Well we are not too happy with them.
> 
> We asked for fireworks view at check-in, ok they said.
> 
> We got given a room in tower 4 (2 bed), 7th floor, on the side nearer the main lobby building.
> 
> Was VEEEERY tired last night, so went to bed but could hear fireworks. Looked out of the window, nada.
> 
> Went to them this morning, excuse me there is no firework view in our room and also the air con is super noisy.
> 
> Yes there is they said, check from your balcony. Yes you can move, but that will be $90 for housekeeping, yes I know you had three separate bookings, but they've been consolidated into one booking and it will still be $90
> 
> So I have just gone and checked now, yes there is a firework view, but ONLY from the balcony through the small gap between the side of the balcony and the side of the hotel. You have to be on the balcony and in a certain position, otherwise NO VIEW. The fireworks are NOT visible from the room AT ALL. This is not my idea of a 'firework view' room. 'Car park view', yes, 'firework view', no.
> 
> I will complain again tomorrow, I do think lake view is a better idea so will try for that.....


Did you pay for a fireworks view? In my many visits to Bonnet Creek, there was no guarantee of any view. Sure, you can request, but no guarantees.

A Disney resorts, you can pay for certain views, such as a fireworks view, but at Bonnet Creek it has always been the luck of the draw in my experience.


----------



## Bonniec

Upatnoon said:


> Did you pay for a fireworks view? In my many visits to Bonnet Creek, there was no guarantee of any view. Sure, you can request, but no guarantees.
> 
> A Disney resorts, you can pay for certain views, such as a fireworks view, but at Bonnet Creek it has always been the luck of the draw in my experience.



I was under the same impression, that there was no guarantee. I think the only rooms set in stone are the presedentials.


----------



## thelawnet

Upatnoon said:


> Did you pay for a fireworks view? In my many visits to Bonnet Creek, there was no guarantee of any view. Sure, you can request, but no guarantees.
> 
> A Disney resorts, you can pay for certain views, such as a fireworks view, but at Bonnet Creek it has always been the luck of the draw in my experience.



No we didn't pay for the view, however the resort is pretty empty and they had a lot of units to choose from and it was disappointing not to be given one that matched what they said it would be....


----------



## brucerob62

thelawnet said:


> Well we are not too happy with them.
> 
> We asked for fireworks view at check-in, ok they said.
> 
> We got given a room in tower 4 (2 bed), 7th floor, on the side nearer the main lobby building.
> 
> Was VEEEERY tired last night, so went to bed but could hear fireworks. Looked out of the window, nada.
> 
> Went to them this morning, excuse me there is no firework view in our room and also the air con is super noisy.
> 
> Yes there is they said, check from your balcony. Yes you can move, but that will be $90 for housekeeping, yes I know you had three separate bookings, but they've been consolidated into one booking and it will still be $90
> 
> So I have just gone and checked now, yes there is a firework view, but ONLY from the balcony through the small gap between the side of the balcony and the side of the hotel. You have to be on the balcony and in a certain position, otherwise NO VIEW. The fireworks are NOT visible from the room AT ALL. This is not my idea of a 'firework view' room. 'Car park view', yes, 'firework view', no.
> 
> I will complain again tomorrow, I do think lake view is a better idea so will try for that.....



You may not have been high enough?..We had a 14th floor tower 4 room..and could see wishes off in the distance and epcot illuminations for the most part..out of our balcony..it was plain as day..awesome..maybe you were not up high enough not sure? sorry to hear about this..i loved the experience at BONNET CREEK.


----------



## Janet Hill

thelawnet said:


> No we didn't pay for the view, however the resort is pretty empty and they had a lot of units to choose from and it was disappointing not to be given one that matched what they said it would be....



Even if the resort is empty doesn't mean they have many units to choose from.  The resorts regularly take rooms out of inventory for more intense cleaning and/or repairs during slow periods.  

Perhaps the exact empty room that meets your specifications may be reserved for a future guest (One with privileges (sp? to reserve a specific room) who will be checking in before you check out.  

Many variables and this is why all of the newer Wyndham resorts have varying point values for views.


----------



## Branabb

Well, we arrived last night about 7pm. It was raining, and check-in was a mad house. So, we grabbed our room keys and left to get a bite to eat. 

Returned after 8, still busy but not terrible. Headed to the room, opened the door. 30 seconds later my 6 yr. old son gave me a hug for "getting us the best hotel room in Disney!"

 The room is VERY nice and spacious (2BR Presidential). We are on the very end of the building in tower 6. At 9:45, my wife called me from the room while I was at Publix. "We just watched Illuminations from the master bedroom!". Lake view AND fireworks view. Awesome news for DH (me).  

Of course, my son hugged me again once I got back to the room. The fireworks sealed the deal for him. My wife loves the space. Really a great room and location.

Staff has been stellar thus far. No complaints. We had a few minor issues with the housekeeping, but I will save that for my trip report next week.


----------



## DianeV

The thing is...don't tell someone at checkin that they  have a 'fireworks' view if they really dont. They tried that one on us too and we werent high enough and ended up mostly seeing a parking garage.


----------



## Bonniec

Can ya'll help me? I went through ebay a weekand a half ago. I still have no confirmation (they have 1000+ good feeback, only one bad and it had to do with changing rooms which wasnt the sellers fault). The correspondence from the guy hasn't been the best.

Finally, I just got an email from him saying the room is now in my name and the confirmation will come tomorrow.

If I called Bonnet, can they verify something in my name or do I need to wait for the actual confirmation number?

How long does it usually take for something like this to go through? I dont really understand the process at all.

FYI, we got a presidential. Im not 100% sure which room he gave me but I know they are assigned.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Bonniec said:


> Can ya'll help me? I went through ebay a weekand a half ago. I still have no confirmation (they have 1000+ good feeback, only one bad and it had to do with changing rooms which wasnt the sellers fault). The correspondence from the guy hasn't been the best.
> 
> Finally, I just got an email from him saying the room is now in my name and the confirmation will come tomorrow.
> 
> If I called Bonnet, can they verify something in my name or do I need to wait for the actual confirmation number?
> 
> How long does it usually take for something like this to go through? I dont really understand the process at all.
> 
> FYI, we got a presidential. Im not 100% sure which room he gave me but I know they are assigned.



Do you know when the Presidentials are assigned, Bonnie?
I ask because we have a reservation in a 3 bdrm Presidential in June & I was just wondering if I could find out about the room.  Not that it will make any difference - just curious...
Thanks.
Gretchen


----------



## carlbarry

DianeV said:


> The thing is...don't tell someone at checkin that they  have a 'fireworks' view if they really dont. They tried that one on us too and we werent high enough and ended up mostly seeing a parking garage.



I was at the Grand, room 403.  End of hall, no balcony.  I could see part of the fireworks between the buildings across the lake.


----------



## thelawnet

Janet Hill said:


> Even if the resort is empty doesn't mean they have many units to choose from.  The resorts regularly take rooms out of inventory for more intense cleaning and/or repairs during slow periods.
> 
> Perhaps the exact empty room that meets your specifications may be reserved for a future guest (One with privileges (sp? to reserve a specific room) who will be checking in before you check out.
> 
> Many variables and this is why all of the newer Wyndham resorts have varying point values for views.



Well there were two problems. The first was that we paid for three separate reservations at different rates, and they should accommodate our room move request for free IMO.

The other was that they said 'we have lake view or firework view'. If they'd said 'we have a lake view or we have a 'partial' firework view, only partly visible through a crack in the wall, then I would have made a different choice.


----------



## miasmomma

thelawnet said:


> Well there were two problems. The first was that we paid for three separate reservations at different rates, and they should accommodate our room move request for free IMO.
> 
> The other was that they said 'we have lake view or firework view'. If they'd said 'we have a lake view or we have a 'partial' firework view, only partly visible through a crack in the wall, then I would have made a different choice.



As it has been stated numerous times, you weren't guaranteed anything. If being able to see the fireworks from your room were a "make it or break it" of your trip, then find somewhere that will guarantee that. Lots of hotels make a practice of sorting room views in this manner. I once stayed somewhere with a "water view" that equated to seeing a tiny sliver of the pool from a long corridor. The room is nice, lots cheaper than staying in a tiny room at Pop Century, and you're going to the Happiest Place on Earth. Just count your blessings and don't sweat the small stuff!


----------



## DCTooTall

Bonniec said:


> Can ya'll help me? I went through ebay a weekand a half ago. I still have no confirmation (they have 1000+ good feeback, only one bad and it had to do with changing rooms which wasnt the sellers fault). The correspondence from the guy hasn't been the best.
> 
> Finally, I just got an email from him saying the room is now in my name and the confirmation will come tomorrow.
> 
> If I called Bonnet, can they verify something in my name or do I need to wait for the actual confirmation number?
> 
> How long does it usually take for something like this to go through? I dont really understand the process at all.
> 
> FYI, we got a presidential. Im not 100% sure which room he gave me but I know they are assigned.





gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Do you know when the Presidentials are assigned, Bonnie?
> I ask because we have a reservation in a 3 bdrm Presidential in June & I was just wondering if I could find out about the room.  Not that it will make any difference - just curious...
> Thanks.
> Gretchen



Your reservation isn't actually sent to the Resort itself until sometime around 2 weeks prior to your trip.   Before that all reservation information is still exclusively within the main Wyndham system.    This means that if you call the resort months before your trip,   they won't be able to tell you much of anything since they can't see the reservation information.

  As for the presidential rooms being assigned,  I'm not entirely sure how that works to be honest.   VIP Owners are able to request rooms,  including specific Presidential Units.  (Presidential Reserve owners also get this perk).   HOWEVER....  those VIP Benefits are not transferable,   which means that if the specific Presidential unit is being selected under the VIP Benefits,   then there is no guarantee that the request for that particular unit will be honored by the resort for guests renting from a VIP owner when they do their room assignments.       This would be one thing that I'd probably recommend calling around the 2week mark to the resort to confirm since at that point they will have your reservation information in their system and can tell you the reservation is noted with a specific room.


----------



## ::danielle::

I could use some advice regarding my reservation at WBC.  We booked a week in March (3-10) using an RCI exchange.  I was able to get an incredible deal on airfare flying in the day before (March 2nd) and leaving the day after (March 11).  I called to see if I could add the days to my reservation and they cannot at this time.  

Has anyone tried to book one night at WBC?  Can I do that through Ferrell?

If it's not possible, what would you recommend?  The new hotel is more expensive than staying at one of the Disney resorts.  

I appreciate any widsom, insight, or suggestions!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

::danielle:: said:


> I could use some advice regarding my reservation at WBC.  We booked a week in March (3-10) using an RCI exchange.  I was able to get an incredible deal on airfare flying in the day before (March 2nd) and leaving the day after (March 11).  I called to see if I could add the days to my reservation and they cannot at this time.
> 
> Has anyone tried to book one night at WBC?  Can I do that through Ferrell?
> 
> If it's not possible, what would you recommend?  The new hotel is more expensive than staying at one of the Disney resorts.
> 
> I appreciate any widsom, insight, or suggestions!



Why not stay the first and last nights at a Disney value resort?  Then you'll be able to take ME both ways from the airport and just taxi to BC from Disney.


----------



## DCTooTall

::danielle:: said:


> I could use some advice regarding my reservation at WBC.  We booked a week in March (3-10) using an RCI exchange.  I was able to get an incredible deal on airfare flying in the day before (March 2nd) and leaving the day after (March 11).  I called to see if I could add the days to my reservation and they cannot at this time.
> 
> Has anyone tried to book one night at WBC?  Can I do that through Ferrell?
> 
> If it's not possible, what would you recommend?  The new hotel is more expensive than staying at one of the Disney resorts.
> 
> I appreciate any widsom, insight, or suggestions!



As far as official policy...  "all stays during 'peak periods' need to have either a check-in or check-out fall on a Friday, Saturday, or Sunday."

 I didn't look at a calendar for next march to see what days the extra days you need fall on,   but the above info is a good thing to keep in mind.  If those are weekend days,   Your ability to get a 1 night reservation are pretty good.  If however they don't,   then you are going to have to hope for an "orphaned" night in the system.

  You could try going thru one of the commercial renters and see if they can  make reservations for you for those extra nights.  You would then want to contact the resort itself about 2weeks prior just to make sure they linked the 3 seperate reservations.  since the reservations would be via different sources (exchange and direct owner rental),  they may not link automatically.

 The biggest issue might be cost effectiveness.   Wyndham charges owners a flat fee for a guest confirmation certificate for each reservation.  That could be a straight $100 per-reservation additional charge that someone would need to pass on,  and since you are looking at 1 night before and other night after,   that'll add up.    Owners who have attained a certain level of VIP ownership however still get unlimited free Guest Confirmation certificates,      so you are likely to get a MUCH better price from someone who has that status at Wyndham since their costs would be much lower.

Honestly...  it never hurts to check pricing.   Farrel and some of the other large commercial renters  would be a good place to check.    If you can't find a price however that works for you,  check around other places.   You might also find that a single night on-site at Disney might be nice.  

   I know in the past I've done a single night at a Disney Deluxe with a high-end package that included my tickets for my entire trip (including the week at an offsite timeshare) and the platinum DDP.    With that single night's stay,  the DDP became very cost effective for me since I was able to basically enjoy a lot of the package perks in the 2 days the package was active (check in and check out day) off the single night's package cost.      Disney may have changed the DDP package policies since I did that (such as minimum stay requirements)...   but it's still something worth looking into.   sometimes a single night onsite can still be nice to enjoy some of the onsite perks,  and it's much easier to justify the costs if you are actually going to be enjoying the resort that day instead of park-hopping.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you for explaining that, DCTooTall.
I really don't have any specific requests - I'm just happy to be able to have the whole fam damily together at WDW!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Branabb said:


> Well, we arrived last night about 7pm. It was raining, and check-in was a mad house. So, we grabbed our room keys and left to get a bite to eat.
> 
> Returned after 8, still busy but not terrible. Headed to the room, opened the door. 30 seconds later my 6 yr. old son gave me a hug for "getting us the best hotel room in Disney!"
> 
> The room is VERY nice and spacious (2BR Presidential). We are on the very end of the building in tower 6. At 9:45, my wife called me from the room while I was at Publix. "We just watched Illuminations from the master bedroom!". Lake view AND fireworks view. Awesome news for DH (me).
> 
> Of course, my son hugged me again once I got back to the room. The fireworks sealed the deal for him. My wife loves the space. Really a great room and location.
> 
> Staff has been stellar thus far. No complaints. We had a few minor issues with the housekeeping, but I will save that for my trip report next week.



Can't wait to hear all about it!  Sounds like you're quite "da man" in your son's eyes right about now.  Way to go!


----------



## Bonniec

I'd love to hear about your trip too! Can you take LOTS of pics of your suite?  



....Okay...FINALLY my confirmation number came! Woohoo! It must be different for presidentials. We are staying January 20-27 in a 4 bedroom presidential. I already know the building and room number....building 3 room 950.

I am so freaking excited! My littlest has no idea.


----------



## dizneechic

Bonniec said:


> I'd love to hear about your trip too! Can you take LOTS of pics of your suite?
> 
> 
> 
> ....Okay...FINALLY my confirmation number came! Woohoo! It must be different for presidentials. We are staying January 20-27 in a 4 bedroom presidential. I already know the building and room number....building 3 room 950.
> 
> I am so freaking excited! My littlest has no idea.



Hey lady, we don't check out until the 21st.  Maybe we'll have to grab a drink poolside the night you check in, LOL!


----------



## Bonniec

That would be awesome!! 

I could use a drink! Especially one of those glowy ones.


----------



## dizneechic

Bonniec said:


> That would be awesome!!
> 
> I could use a drink! Especially one of those glowy ones.



Woooo - Magical Stars! 
FYI here's the recipe if you ever wanted to make that one at home:
1 oz Pineapple juice
1 oz Sour Mix
1 oz Malibu (or any other coconut rum)
1 oz X Rated (Fusion Liquor) 
We make them in batches here and pop in the glowy cubes we bring home.  YUM!  Come to think of it we should incorporate the glow cubes into how we tell the kids we're going.  It's one of their favorite souvies from our trips (along with their TRex glow cups  )


----------



## Bonniec

Well as sad as this is, I live close and I have NEVER had a glowy drink


----------



## Belle5

I have sent out a few inquiries from a couple of the most popular WBC rental sources and they are telling me now (December) that THERE ARE NO 4 BEDROOM UNITS May 19th-26.  I am wondering if you think if I hold out for a while I will find a supplier.  I am thinking that that week is just a smidge before the big June 1st summer rush....What do you think? Do you think that it's just these suppliers that can't get them  and that someone will end up renting one on ebay? Advice?


----------



## SalandJeff

Belle5 said:


> I have sent out a few inquiries from a couple of the most popular WBC rental sources and they are telling me now (December) that THERE ARE NO 4 BEDROOM UNITS May 19th-26.  I am wondering if you think if I hold out for a while I will find a supplier.  I am thinking that that week is just a smidge before the big June 1st summer rush....What do you think? Do you think that it's just these suppliers that can't get them  and that someone will end up renting one on ebay? Advice?



The 26th is the Saturday of Memorial Day weekend, so maybe it is a crowded week.  When we went to WBC in 2010, we were going on short notice.  All the sources mentioned on this board told us nothing available.  I contacted several ebay sellers asking if they could get our dates and got a reservation that way.  You may not see an auction for your dates, but most of the sellers will check for you if you send them a message through ebay.  Make sure the seller has 100% feedback for timeshare rentals (not feedback for selling other stuff).


----------



## Belle5

SalandJeff said:


> The 26th is the Saturday of Memorial Day weekend, so maybe it is a crowded week.  When we went to WBC in 2010, we were going on short notice.  All the sources mentioned on this board told us nothing available.  I contacted several ebay sellers asking if they could get our dates and got a reservation that way.  You may not see an auction for your dates, but most of the sellers will check for you if you send them a message through ebay.  Make sure the seller has 100% feedback for timeshare rentals (not feedback for selling other stuff).



Good advice...thanks!


----------



## Bonniec

I got mine through eBay when the others were booked. Keep in mind, eBay is risky. Even with good feedback, my seller took 2 weeks with the confirmation number and I was sweating the whole time lol

My advice...wait and see what eBay turns up. You can likely find a normal 2 bedroom cheaper closer to the date. If a pres doesn't come up, you can always get one of those.


----------



## scubamouse

We had a fabulous stay at BC in August 2010.  I have a few questions in anticipation of a summer trip this year.


has it gotten more difficult to get reservations as a result of this and the other thread?
We stayed in building 6 and LOVED it, is that a very popular building with the slide?  I think we stayed there the first week the pool was open
There was a tower under construction next to 6 when we were there?  Has that been finished and if so, what is it?
We had a great experience with Ken Price.  I just want to confirm that he's as fabulous as he ever was.
We'd look to get a 2 bedroom.  Is that still a fairly easy request to accomodate?
I thought I read that you can no longer get free extra laundry/dishwasher soap and shampoos.  Is that true and if so, what's the charge?
Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

Belle5 said:


> I have sent out a few inquiries from a couple of the most popular WBC rental sources and they are telling me now (December) that THERE ARE NO 4 BEDROOM UNITS May 19th-26.  I am wondering if you think if I hold out for a while I will find a supplier.  I am thinking that that week is just a smidge before the big June 1st summer rush....What do you think? Do you think that it's just these suppliers that can't get them  and that someone will end up renting one on ebay? Advice?



  I wouldn't be surprised that the 4bdrm Presidentials would be booked.  There are not a whole lot of 4bdrm Presidential units available at the resort,  so they can fill up fast during popular times such as holidays.   I don't know the actual unit counts,    but I'd almost be willing to place money on the 4bdrm Presidentials being the unit size/type with the smaller number of units at the resort.




scubamouse said:


> We had a fabulous stay at BC in August 2010.  I have a few questions in anticipation of a summer trip this year.
> 
> 
> has it gotten more difficult to get reservations as a result of this and the other thread?
> We stayed in building 6 and LOVED it, is that a very popular building with the slide?  I think we stayed there the first week the pool was open
> There was a tower under construction next to 6 when we were there?  Has that been finished and if so, what is it?
> We had a great experience with Ken Price.  I just want to confirm that he's as fabulous as he ever was.
> We'd look to get a 2 bedroom.  Is that still a fairly easy request to accomodate?
> I thought I read that you can no longer get free extra laundry/dishwasher soap and shampoos.  Is that true and if so, what's the charge?
> Thanks!



 1.  Can't really speak to how difficult it is.   It's definately become more popular over the years as people have discovered it,   but that tends to happen with anything good.

 2.  Tower 6 can be popular because it's the newest, has it's own lobby, and of course the slide.   It's also the tower with all the 2 and 3bdrm presidential units in it.   I think in general that entire side of the resort ( 4, 5, and 6) tends to be more popular because it's newer,  and tends to have more "theming" and ameneties with the multiple pools, slide, and lazy river.

3.  The tower next to 6 that was under construction is now completed and open.   It is actually not part of the timeshare resort,  but is the Wyndham Grand Hotel.    For people staying at the Timeshare Resort,  The nicest thing about the hotel is that there are now several more dining options available within the resort as part of the Hotel.  there is also a Spa contained within the Hotel. 

4.  Owner... so I can't speak about Ken Price....

5.  2bdrm units are still the unit type/size making up the largest percentage of the resort inventory.  As a result,  it is still easiest to find availability with the standard 2bdrm Deluxe units vs. the other size/type combinations.

6.  I've heard people say they've gotten the extra laundry packets delivered,  and people say they were charged for them.... so i don't know if there has been a full scale switch in operational procedures or not.   I Do know that official policy has pretty much always been that you can't get extras,  but it's obvious that policy hasn't really been enforced in the past.


----------



## kvnchapman

Belle5 said:


> I have sent out a few inquiries from a couple of the most popular WBC rental sources and they are telling me now (December) that THERE ARE NO 4 BEDROOM UNITS May 19th-26.  I am wondering if you think if I hold out for a while I will find a supplier.  I am thinking that that week is just a smidge before the big June 1st summer rush....What do you think? Do you think that it's just these suppliers that can't get them  and that someone will end up renting one on ebay? Advice?




Who all did you request prices/availability from?  The Prices?  Farrell?  Vacation Strategy?  Utopia?  Sun and Snow (Ski, can't remember)
good luck!


----------



## MommyPoppins

Question about the new hotel...are guests at the Wyndham Hotel allowed to use any of the pools around the timeshare resort?


----------



## carlbarry

MommyPoppins said:


> Question about the new hotel...are guests at the Wyndham Hotel allowed to use any of the pools around the timeshare resort?


Yes!  I was at the Grand Dec. 1-3.  I used all the pools.  No problems, no questions.  And you'll definitely want to use the other pools.  The Grand has a nice "hotel" style pool, nothing special.  So if you want a lazy river or a water slide, you need the "timeshare" pools.


----------



## MommyPoppins

carlbarry said:


> Yes!  I was at the Grand Dec. 1-3.  I used all the pools.  No problems, no questions.  And you'll definitely want to use the other pools.  The Grand has a nice "hotel" style pool, nothing special.  So if you want a lazy river or a water slide, you need the "timeshare" pools.



I gotta say, that's kind of a bummer to me. It's going to make those pools closest to that hotel soo much busier. ick.


----------



## DCTooTall

MommyPoppins said:


> I gotta say, that's kind of a bummer to me. It's going to make those pools closest to that hotel soo much busier. ick.



I dunno.    The Wyndham Grand isn't exactly cheap,  so i don't know how many families will be going to stay there instead of someplace onsite, the timeshare units, or somewhere else offsite.   With the hotel vibe,  the convention center, the spa, and the cost,    I honestly expect more adults/couples to stay at the hotel than families with younger kids.

The hotel pool at the Grand is still very nice,  and the pool bar/restaurant is also very nice and relaxed.  (and has more space around it than the pool bars at either of the timeshare pools).    

As such,   I'd almost expect the hotel pool area to be a more "mature" pool during the day without as many kids around.  The Slides and Lazy rivers at the timeshare pools nearby might be nice novelties,   but I don't expect them to draw a lot of child-less adults....  So ultimately,   I'm not sure if you'd see a dramatic increase in the crowds at the nearby timeshare pools or not.




A quick comparison...  I just looked at the Wyndham Grand's website.  A standard 2 bed hotel room runs about $174/night right now for their best rate.   Compare that to the going rate for a 2bdrm unit at the timeshare of around $100/night.


----------



## MommyPoppins

DCTooTall said:


> I dunno.    The Wyndham Grand isn't exactly cheap,  so i don't know how many families will be going to stay there instead of someplace onsite, the timeshare units, or somewhere else offsite.   With the hotel vibe,  the convention center, the spa, and the cost,    I honestly expect more adults/couples to stay at the hotel than families with younger kids.
> 
> The hotel pool at the Grand is still very nice,  and the pool bar/restaurant is also very nice and relaxed.  (and has more space around it than the pool bars at either of the timeshare pools).
> 
> As such,   I'd almost expect the hotel pool area to be a more "mature" pool during the day without as many kids around.  The Slides and Lazy rivers at the timeshare pools nearby might be nice novelties,   but I don't expect them to draw a lot of child-less adults....  So ultimately,   I'm not sure if you'd see a dramatic increase in the crowds at the nearby timeshare pools or not.


I hope you are right about that. The thing we love most about Bonnet Creek(over Disney) is that the pools aren't elbow to elbow people. It's not easy to keep track of 6 kids in a crowded pool. lol.


----------



## Belle5

DCTooTall said:


> I wouldn't be surprised that the 4bdrm Presidentials would be booked.  There are not a whole lot of 4bdrm Presidential units available at the resort,  so they can fill up fast during popular times such as holidays.   I don't know the actual unit counts,    but I'd almost be willing to place money on the 4bdrm Presidentials being the unit size/type with the smaller number of units at the resort.




Are all four bedroom units presidential? Personally, I wouldn't mind deluxe at all.  It's the space I am needing...


----------



## Janet Hill

Belle5 said:


> Are all four bedroom units presidential? Personally, I wouldn't mind deluxe at all.  It's the space I am needing...



All 4BR are presdential


----------



## haPevraftr

For 12/28/2012-1/6/13, it will be me, DH, DD9 & DD6 (at the time of travel), my mom & dad, DB & DSIL.  We have booked a 3 bdrm presidential through Vacation Strategy.  I am a planner and since it involved so many people , I chose to secure a great rate in advance to be sure we got what we wanted. I went with Vacation Strategy because they have the most flexible refund policy and if something should happen to change our plans, I liked the idea that I could apply my deposit to a future vacation.  Being that we are traveling during the holiday, I could estimate the costs of staying onsite since there would be no discounts over NYE and we are saving so much money by staying at WBC rather than onsite.  We may have gotten a cheaper rate at WBC by waiting, but I wasn't willing to risk the chance that there wouldn't be any 3 bdrm presidentials available.  I love the idea of WBC because we will still be so close to all of the action!

For anyone staying there between Christmas and the first week of January: When you return, could you post some of the activities going on at the resort at that time?  We will be spending time at the resort and would like to know what they have planned for the kids during that time of year.

TIA!


----------



## JessLCH

We just booked 2 two bedroom Presidentials via Vacation Strategy for next Thanksgiving.  Couldn't get over the amazing price.  In the past we've always stayed onsite at a DVC property enter through an owner.  Looking forward to seeing how they compare.  We stayed at Saratoga Springs this Thanksgiving.  While we had a great stay overall, we found the rooms to be musty and mildewy and we even switched rooms because of it.  Specifically wanted the presidentials at WBC since they look newer and more updated.  Even booked a great car rental rate already!  

the things I think we will miss versus DVC will be the trash and towel service (We usually pay for an extra couple during our stay) and the Disney transportation.  Who knows, maybe we will prefer driving?!


----------



## Bonniec

They do have a shuttle I think.

Speaking of towel service, does anyone know what Bonnet charges for maid service?


----------



## haPevraftr

JessLCH said:


> We just booked 2 two bedroom Presidentials via Vacation Strategy for next Thanksgiving.  Couldn't get over the amazing price.  In the past we've always stayed onsite at a DVC property enter through an owner.  Looking forward to seeing how they compare.  We stayed at Saratoga Springs this Thanksgiving.  While we had a great stay overall, we found the rooms to be musty and mildewy and we even switched rooms because of it.  Specifically wanted the presidentials at WBC since they look newer and more updated.  Even booked a great car rental rate already!
> 
> the things I think we will miss versus DVC will be the trash and towel service (We usually pay for an extra couple during our stay) and the Disney transportation.  Who knows, maybe we will prefer driving?!



We have alwys driven so we have rarely been dependent on Disney transportation.  For us, it will be getting used to not having morning EMH.  We typically stay onsite and do rope drop on EMH mornings and can get a great deal done before anyone else gets there.  Hopefully, we will not feel that we are at too much of a disadvatage by staying off-site (We are staying off=site this spring for part of our trip, but we are doing the parks during the on-site portion).  When we are at WBC, we will have APs so that will allow us to park hop which is another thing we aren't used to, but DD will be 9 by then and DS will be 6 so I think we will be more likely to park hop.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I'm so with you guys on this...

We've gotten used to Magical Express and NO car.  Maybe this will be an improvement.  Last time we drove was in the late 70's or early 80's - and it took us forever to get out of the parking lots at closing - not to mention the traffic "home"!.  Seems like BC should be OK, tho...  And it will be nice not having to wait for the bus, I hope.

We'll also miss EMH!  Will just make sure to be there at Rope Drop and see how we do.

Looking forward to the extra room.  We've rented a 1 Bdrm Villa via points the last few times we've stayed.  Nice, but way more expensive (and less room) than BC.

Finally we'll miss the dining plan.  Yes, I know - overkill.  But it was nice letting the grandchildren order anything they wanted off the menu.  The last time we bought the DxDDP - and the kids asked their mother when they got home why dinner didn't consist of "Appetizer, Entree, and Dessert"!  Looking forward to trying some off-site places this time.  Anybody want to recommend some favorites?

We're looking forward to trying something new and hopefully it will work out great.  If not, there's always "next time"...  LOL!


----------



## haPevraftr

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I'm so with you fuys on this...
> 
> We've gotten used to Magical Express and NO car.  Maybe this will be an improvement.  Last time we drove was in the late 70's or early 80's - and it took us forever to get out of the parking lots at closing - not to mention the traffic "home"!.  Seems like BC should be OK, tho...
> 
> We'll also miss EMH!  Will just make sure to be there at Rope Drop and see how we do.
> 
> Looking forward to the extra room.  We've rented a 1 Bdrm Villa via points the last few times we've stayed.  Nice, but way more expensive than BC.
> 
> We're looking forward to trying something new and hopefully it will work out great.  If not, there's always "next time"...  LOL!



I have only stayed in a Dieluxe Villa once (back when my parents were paying ) and I was in college.  We were never at the resort and it was freezing so we never used any of the amenities at OKW.  I am really excited about giving my kids the opportunity to do the fun stuff at the WBC, as well.  We will be at WBC for 9 nights and know that we will do parks in the AM and maybe some evenings, but will spend time at the resort and get to enjoy it.  When we have stayed at Values or Mods in the past, I feel like I always missed the organized activities (maybe there just weren't very many...)


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

W're both in for a treat, I hope!


----------



## linnell

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I'm so with you guys on this...
> 
> We've gotten used to Magical Express and NO car.  Maybe this will be an improvement.  Last time we drove was in the late 70's or early 80's - and it took us forever to get out of the parking lots at closing - not to mention the traffic "home"!.  Seems like BC should be OK, tho...  And it will be nice not having to wait for the bus, I hope.
> 
> We'll also miss EMH!  Will just make sure to be there at Rope Drop and see how we do.
> 
> Looking forward to the extra room.  We've rented a 1 Bdrm Villa via points the last few times we've stayed.  Nice, but way more expensive (and less room) than BC.
> 
> Finally we'll miss the dining plan.  Yes, I know - overkill.  But it was nice letting the grandchildren order anything they wanted off the menu.  The last time we bought the DxDDP - and the kids asked their mother when they got home why dinner didn't consist of "Appetizer, Entree, and Dessert"!  Looking forward to trying some off-site places this time.  Anybody want to recommend some favorites?
> 
> We're looking forward to trying something new and hopefully it will work out great.  If not, there's always "next time"...  LOL!




Just be sure to know what parks have morning EMH and skip those and be at rope drop with everyone else. You will find you still have an empty park for an hour or so. 

As far as not having the dining plan goes, why not put the money you would spend on the dining plan on a Visa gift card and then you have already prepaid for your meals, just like you would have at Disney. Tell the kids they can order what they want, it will have already been "paid" for. It is basically the same thing, but you don't have to work within Disney's limits and if there is extra at the end, you get to keep your money! 

I loved our week at WBC. Every night I sat on my balcony and watched Illuminations. My kids loved the pools. Having the extra space was invaluable. You will have a great time.


----------



## haPevraftr

Loading a gift card for food is a great idea.  We will have APs for that trip and will invest in the TiW card, but I know that others that are travelling with us are bummed that they won't have DDP.  The gift card idea might help their thinking.   I am thinking that we will save money b/c we typically tour at rope drop then return to the room after lunch.  We eat, rest, hang out at the resort then go back in the evening.  By being at WBC, we can eat most of our breakfasts and lunches at the condo (instead of eating CS) and use TiW to save on sit down dinners.


----------



## dizneechic

linnell said:


> Just be sure to know what parks have morning EMH and skip those and be at rope drop with everyone else. You will find you still have an empty park for an hour or so.



This is the BEST advice - for anyone!!  Even when we stay onsite we follow this method and deal with low foot traffic in the parks were in even during busy seasons.  



haPevraftr said:


> Loading a gift card for food is a great idea.  We will have APs for that trip and will invest in the TiW card, but I know that others that are travelling with us are bummed that they won't have DDP.  The gift card idea might help their thinking.   I am thinking that we will save money b/c we typically tour at rope drop then return to the room after lunch.  We eat, rest, hang out at the resort then go back in the evening.  By being at WBC, we can eat most of our breakfasts and lunches at the condo (instead of eating CS) and use TiW to save on sit down dinners.



Also a huge fan of AP/TiW IF you do a lot of sit down meals.  If you tend to be CS diners it wont do you much good.  The main selling point for us though on TiW vs DDP was we prefer apps, kids prefer to split the adult meals vs being locked into chicken/pizza most of the trip and as adults we like to have a drink or 2, which with the TiW we have 100% flexibility to get what we want and have all of it (including drinks) discounted.  With DDP you can't have apps, kids are locked into kids meals, and your forced into dessert (which would mostly go uneaten for us) each night.  Plus only 1 person in your dining party (of 8 or less) needs to be a AP/TiW for the whole table to be discounted.    Not to mention if your staying offsite (ie BC) and driving the AP will get you free parking.  I had done some math before and if I recall correctly the break even point of TiW was covered at $400 OOP in TS meals, we easily do that in 2 character meals with our family so it was an absolute no brainer.  Preloading on a gift card is an excellent idea but my suggestion would be to do this on a Visa gift card vs a Disney one.  This way if you dine offsite or don't spend as much as you plan you can use the balance easily at home after your vacation.  Lets just say BTDT but thankfully were going on a few trips that year.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for those reat tips, linnell!
I'm going to use all of them.  What great ideas!


----------



## Bonniec

Do the rooms or presidentials have a kettle for heating water? What about blue ray players?


----------



## brucerob62

Bonniec said:


> Do the rooms or presidentials have a kettle for heating water? What about blue ray players?



yes to kettles ..no to blu ray players..sorry...great place i will go back..so much cheaper than disney..and right in the middle of it all..


----------



## DCTooTall

Bonniec said:


> Do the rooms or presidentials have a kettle for heating water? What about blue ray players?



No BluRay.    Yes DVD player.


----------



## kleldridge

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I'm so with you guys on this...
> 
> Finally we'll miss the dining plan.  Yes, I know - overkill.  But it was nice letting the grandchildren order anything they wanted off the menu.  The last time we bought the DxDDP - and the kids asked their mother when they got home why dinner didn't consist of "Appetizer, Entree, and Dessert"!  Looking forward to trying some off-site places this time.  Anybody want to recommend some favorites?
> 
> We're looking forward to trying something new and hopefully it will work out great.  If not, there's always "next time"...  LOL!



Some of our favorite off-sites are:
Giordannos Pizza
Miller's Ale House
Sweet Tomatoes (my favorite)

And Downtown Disney, which is right down the road:
Rainforest Cafe
House of Blues
Planet Hollywood


----------



## haPevraftr

kleldridge said:


> Some of our favorite off-sites are:
> Giordannos Pizza
> Miller's Ale House
> Sweet Tomatoes (my favorite)
> 
> And Downtown Disney, which is right down the road:
> Rainforest Cafe
> House of Blues
> Planet Hollywood



I am looking forward to eating at Bonefish Grill when we go in April.  We do not have one in my hometown and I love the Bang Bang Shrimp!


----------



## disnemimi

Just wanted to report how happy we were with our transaction with Ken and Denise Price for a 3 bedroom condo we rented the first part of December.  We were in building 2 and the 8th floor with a fabulous fireworks view.  Ken and Denise were so helpful in obtaining this unit and we were very happy with its condition.  I would recommend Ken Price for any Wyndham Bonnet Creek rental.  They were just the best to email frequently and made the rental process very smooth.
Thank you Denise and Ken.
Disnemimi (Karen)


----------



## katallo

We have rented from Ken and Denise for quite a few years.  They not only are great to work with, they go the extra mile whenever possible.


----------



## MommyPoppins

disnemimi said:


> Just wanted to report how happy we were with our transaction with Ken and Denise Price for a 3 bedroom condo we rented the first part of December.  We were in building 2 and the 8th floor with a fabulous fireworks view.  Ken and Denise were so helpful in obtaining this unit and we were very happy with its condition.  I would recommend Ken Price for any Wyndham Bonnet Creek rental.  They were just the best to email frequently and made the rental process very smooth.
> Thank you Denise and Ken.
> Disnemimi (Karen)



What did you pay through them? (if you don't mind) I got a quote from them last year, but it was WAY more than what I ended up paying on ebay. (I was within the 60 days)


----------



## carpetride

Just got back from a week stay at WBC. We had a 2br deluxe that we booked thru Ken and I found their service to be one I will use again. We were in building 3 on the ninth floor, overall we liked the facility but didn't use it much as we spent most of our time at the parks. Yes we had a leather chair that was in dire need of repair but I can't say that that bothered us much. Only issue that we really had was getting fresh towels, hindsight being what it is I would just plan on doing a load myself in the future...wasn't worth the hassle of dealing with the front desk or night manager. 

They did ask for private information when I went to get my parking pass and I simply told them that I wasn't interested in providing that information and pushed it back across the counter. She mildly tried to push her agenda and I had to tell her that "no means no".  Never heard from them for the rest of the week. No phone calls, no one at the door, nothing under the door. Guess I have wondered why others have provided any info to a sales person when they weren't interested?  

Anyways good value and great location. Very likely to stay here again.


----------



## LekiaHall

Reading through this thread has got me excited to try BC for our next Disney trip. We plan to visit the week before Christmas 2012. Vacation Strategy's calendar only showed thru October. Should I call for pricing for my dates or are they just not available yet?

Anyone willing to share their cost for the same time period this year (or years prior...just trying to get an idea on cost)?

TIA!! Haven't been to Disney since 2010...excited to go back. This will be our first Christmas in Disney.


----------



## Bonniec

carpetride said:


> Just got back from a week stay at WBC. We had a 2br deluxe that we booked thru Ken and I found their service to be one I will use again. We were in building 3 on the ninth floor



What side were you on and how was the view? We got a pres so I know the room number already. We are going to be in building 3 on the 9th floor. I believe we'll be facing the lake. Any pics?


----------



## haPevraftr

LekiaHall said:


> Reading through this thread has got me excited to try BC for our next Disney trip. We plan to visit the week before Christmas 2012. Vacation Strategy's calendar only showed thru October. Should I call for pricing for my dates or are they just not available yet?
> 
> Anyone willing to share their cost for the same time period this year (or years prior...just trying to get an idea on cost)?
> 
> TIA!! Haven't been to Disney since 2010...excited to go back. This will be our first Christmas in Disney.



I booked a 3 bdrm pres. with Vacation Strategy last week.  We are staying 12/28/12 for 9 nights.  We are paying $1950 including all taxes and fees.  Go to their website and request a quote.  They will email you a price for your dates.


----------



## LekiaHall

haPevraftr said:


> I booked a 3 bdrm pres. with Vacation Strategy last week.  We are staying 12/28/12 for 9 nights.  We are paying $1950 including all taxes and fees.  Go to their website and request a quote.  They will email you a price for your dates.



Great. Thanks for the info; I emailed them!


----------



## GAGirlInVA

I'm going to try to convince my husband that this would be better for us. 

From a bang for your buck, it sure seems like a winner. 

From a sq ft per dollar, it sure seems like a winner.  

I do think that having such great accomodations would encourage us to relax at the resort a bit more.  

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut, I know what he is going to say. 

He is going to want to fly down and not worry about a rental car.  Otherwise we have to deal with flying with carseats and that just isn't fun.  And he'll miss the Magical Express.  

Anyone take a taxi to the resort and then rely ONLY on their transportation.  To me, knowing what times things are supposed to come would be a big plus.  You don't even get that with Disney buses!  

We totally have never minded Disney buses.  

I guess I should start building my case.  We are going to be limited to which on site resorts we can even use with five children. We were looking at renting DVC, but we didn't like that it was all due upfront through that rental place.  So I think Ken's cancellation policy might be better for us too!


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Yes, we went to Bonnet Creek last year (party of 11) and used a Happy Limo van to get to the resort and relied on the resort buses to the parks.  It was very doable.  There were 2 or 3 times when we were leaving a park earlier in the afternoon and didn't feel like waiting for the bus, so we just took a taxi instead.  The taxi was $10-$20 depending on where we were coming from.


----------



## carpetride

Bonniec said:


> What side were you on and how was the view? We got a pres so I know the room number already. We are going to be in building 3 on the 9th floor. I believe we'll be facing the lake. Any pics?



We had a parking lot view on the end of the building also look out across the golf course at the Waldorf.  959 was the room number.  I think I took a pic of the chair for laughs but no pic of the view.


----------



## carpetride

GAGirlInVA said:


> I'm going to try to convince my husband that this would be better for us.
> 
> From a bang for your buck, it sure seems like a winner.
> 
> From a sq ft per dollar, it sure seems like a winner.
> 
> I do think that having such great accomodations would encourage us to relax at the resort a bit more.
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut, I know what he is going to say.
> 
> He is going to want to fly down and not worry about a rental car.  Otherwise we have to deal with flying with carseats and that just isn't fun.  And he'll miss the Magical Express.
> 
> Anyone take a taxi to the resort and then rely ONLY on their transportation.  To me, knowing what times things are supposed to come would be a big plus.  You don't even get that with Disney buses!
> 
> We totally have never minded Disney buses.
> 
> I guess I should start building my case.  We are going to be limited to which on site resorts we can even use with five children. We were looking at renting DVC, but we didn't like that it was all due upfront through that rental place.  So I think Ken's cancellation policy might be better for us too!



We just slipped over to Wal-mart from the airport and bought a cheap car seat for $14 and left it behind when we flew home.  You can also rent car seats from the rental car companies but it is going to cost you more.  We used KingofCarrentals on ebay this time and everything went very smooth...will definitely use him again.


----------



## LekiaHall

Got a great rate from Vacation Strategy, but I'm a bit nervous to go for it. Wish there was more feedback on the boards about them.


----------



## czmom

> Got a great rate from Vacation Strategy, but I'm a bit nervous to go for it. Wish there was more feedback on the boards about them.



I just wanted to say that we used Vacation Strategy for a 2 bdrm Dec 10-17 and had no problems at all. They were very nice, and prompt about emails and sending all confirmation letters. 
I would not hesitate to use them again! And their price was wonderful!


----------



## LekiaHall

czmom said:


> I just wanted to say that we used Vacation Strategy for a 2 bdrm Dec 10-17 and had no problems at all. They were very nice, and prompt about emails and sending all confirmation letters.
> I would not hesitate to use them again! And their price was wonderful!



Thanks for this feedback. It helps; got a great rate and really want to just seal the deal. Holding out to see what Vacation Upgrades can offer and will go from there.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bonniec

carpetride said:


> We had a parking lot view on the end of the building also look out across the golf course at the Waldorf.  959 was the room number.  I think I took a pic of the chair for laughs but no pic of the view.



We're gonna be in 950. I think the even numbers are on the opposite side. Im so freaking excited! lol 3 weeks to go


----------



## GAGirlInVA

carpetride said:


> We just slipped over to Wal-mart from the airport and bought a cheap car seat for $14 and left it behind when we flew home.  You can also rent car seats from the rental car companies but it is going to cost you more.  We used KingofCarrentals on ebay this time and everything went very smooth...will definitely use him again.



I'd need an infant seat by then.. God willing.  

DH is totally excited.  Especially since the last time we went to Disney our KING room was a 2 double room.  I've never understood how a major corporation can't inventory their rooms better.  Never had that problem in any other hotel-- even in sold out resorts.


----------



## princessap

LekiaHall said:


> Thanks for this feedback. It helps; got a great rate and really want to just seal the deal. Holding out to see what Vacation Upgrades can offer and will go from there.
> 
> Thanks again!



We love Bonnet Creek and I have always had good service with Ken from vacation upgrades. For our next trip he is 800 more than vacation strategy..I feel bad not using Ken again but he says he cannot match it


----------



## brucerob62

i agree vacationstrategy..was the best..cheap rate..had a great time and great resort..cant go wrong ..have a great trip


----------



## princessap

are they good at getting fireworks view?? I have always gotten it with Ken and my girls love watching them at night so it is important to us.
thanks


----------



## SeptemberGirl

princessap said:


> are they good at getting fireworks view?? I have always gotten it with Ken and my girls love watching them at night so it is important to us.
> thanks



Oh my word, they have firework view rooms???  

We are owners (actually it's the inlaws's place, God bless them) and we have  never been there - can we just request that?


----------



## carpetride

Bonniec said:


> We're gonna be in 950. I think the even numbers are on the opposite side. Im so freaking excited! lol 3 weeks to go



Thats how I remember it being.


----------



## Bonniec

princessap said:


> are they good at getting fireworks view?? I have always gotten it with Ken and my girls love watching them at night so it is important to us.
> thanks



I might be wrong but I don't think you can choose ahead of time. You can call the resort and make a request but no guarantees. 

I think the only exception is the presidentials. They are already assigned which is how I know my room number.


----------



## peachydreamyxx

hey everyone! we are staying here 3/25/12-4/1/12. ive been trying to read through all the pages but havent seen an updated shuttle schedule. can anyone tell me the approximate shuttle times? trying to map out our week


----------



## LekiaHall

princessap said:


> We love Bonnet Creek and I have always had good service with Ken from vacation upgrades. For our next trip he is 800 more than vacation strategy..I feel bad not using Ken again but he says he cannot match it



Still haven't heard back from Ken with my quote, so I'm going with Vacation Strategy. Good to know others have used them with no problem. Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

> I don't think you can choose ahead of time.


Some high-point owners do have a perk that allows them to choose a specific room when they make the reservation.  There have been varying reports about whether Bonnet honors it, but recent ones seem to suggest that they do.


----------



## brucerob62

peachydreamyxx said:


> hey everyone! we are staying here 3/25/12-4/1/12. ive been trying to read through all the pages but havent seen an updated shuttle schedule. can anyone tell me the approximate shuttle times? trying to map out our week



they usually pick up and depart every 20 to 30 minutes..one bus goes to i believe MK and epcot..and the other to AK AND HS AND DTD..they pick up at tower 6 and 2...if you need to know..when you arrive..but i could be wrong..they will give you one when u check-in..and remember check the lowest income level..if u dont want to go thru a dumb tour..unless you want to waste 3 hrs of your trip..it wont be 90 minutes


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

I took the plunge last night and booked with Vacation Strategies !  Ken was $400 more and couldnt match. We are booked for 10 nights (1 bedroom with King bed and living room has a pull out full size bed) 5/23/12 to 6/2/12 for $1057 (total including tax and cleaning fee). Humaira with vacation Strategies has been very kind and answered all my emails within 15 minutes. Ive done alot of research and only heard good things about them. Im so excited ! this will be our first time staying off site. The resort looks beautiful !!


----------



## nedac

ooops, double post.


----------



## nedac

OK, we are tossing around the idea of doing a lower budget trip in May.

Our 2 options are:

-On-site, value resort with dining and non-park-hopping passes
-Off-site, somewhere like Bonnet Creek, obviously without the dining plan and the same park passes.

I have 2 questions:

-Without reading through 75 pages of this thread, what the best way(s) to get a rate and to book at Bonnet Creek?
-Which way is the best value?

If it helps, we are driving, so parking cost may be a factor.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

nedac said:


> OK, we are tossing around the idea of doing a lower budget trip in May.
> 
> Our 2 options are:
> 
> -On-site, value resort with dining and non-park-hopping passes
> -Off-site, somewhere like Bonnet Creek, obviously without the dining plan and the same park passes.
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> -Without reading through 75 pages of this thread, what the best way(s) to get a rate and to book at Bonnet Creek?
> -Which way is the best value?
> 
> If it helps, we are driving, so parking cost may be a factor.



I priced Pop Century for the same time frame. Bonnet Creek was about $300 cheaper and you have alot more room including a full size kitchen. When looking for quotes I recommend www.vacationstrategy.com   -they have been the cheapest so far.


----------



## LekiaHall

Got my quote from Ken. He's a little over $200 more expensive. Since the price difference isn't that much, I'm wondering if I should go w/ him since he seems to have a longer reputation on the board.


----------



## haPevraftr

LekiaHall said:


> Got my quote from Ken. He's a little over $200 more expensive. Since the price difference isn't that much, I'm wondering if I should go w/ him since he seems to have a longer reputation on the board.



I chose to go with Vacation Strategy because of their refund policy.  If we have to cancel our plans, I can do that up to 20-50 days prior to arrival and still apply the deposit to a future trip.  If I have to cancel after making the full payment (within 20-50 days prior to arrival) , I can apply that payment to a future trip.  That soldified my decision because I am comfortable with knowing that if something happens and I need to change plans (under a condition that may not be covered under travel insurance), I am not out the entire amount of my trip. This works for us because we go to Florida every year.


----------



## LekiaHall

haPevraftr said:


> I chose to go with Vacation Strategy because of their refund policy.  If we have to cancel our plans, I can do that up to 20-50 days prior to arrival and still apply the deposit to a future trip.  If I have to cancel after making the full payment (within 20-50 days prior to arrival) , I can apply that payment to a future trip.  That soldified my decision because I am comfortable with knowing that if something happens and I need to change plans (under a condition that may not be covered under travel insurance), I am not out the entire amount of my trip. This works for us because we go to Florida every year.



You make a very good point. I did notice VS's great refund policy. I think you've just made the decision for me. Thanks!


----------



## ::danielle::

nedac said:


> OK, we are tossing around the idea of doing a lower budget trip in May.
> 
> Our 2 options are:
> 
> -On-site, value resort with dining and non-park-hopping passes
> -Off-site, somewhere like Bonnet Creek, obviously without the dining plan and the same park passes.
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> -Without reading through 75 pages of this thread, what the best way(s) to get a rate and to book at Bonnet Creek?
> -Which way is the best value?
> 
> If it helps, we are driving, so parking cost may be a factor.




You may want to spend some time researching the 2012 DDP costs.  From what I've read on other dis threads, it's no longer a good deal.  You will break even at best.  You may want to give some thought as to how likely it is that your family will eat breakfast in your room and pack snacks to bring into the park.  It could mean a big difference in price between staying on-property and staying at WBC.

Good luck!


----------



## Brian Noble

If you have your own car (and don't have to rent one), offsite is probably going to be cheaper than a Value room, and will definitely be more comfortable.  If you were flying in, and would have otherwise needed a car, the Value room is probably less expensive.


----------



## nedac

On DDP, I will check the new rates. I am happy to break even, it's worth not having the hassle. For 2 adult and 2 kids it used to be about 110/day. One sit down meal would cost us that.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

nedac said:


> On DDP, I will check the new rates. I am happy to break even, it's worth not having the hassle. For 2 adult and 2 kids it used to be about 110/day. One sit down meal would cost us that.



2012 Disney Dining Plan Brochures Published

I lifted this from another site:

Here are the approximate prices. All prices are per night:

Quick Service Dining Plan: $34.99 per adult, $11.99 per child. This is the same pricing as in 2011, but the Quick Service Dining Plan now includes one snack per night instead of two snacks per night. In effect, that makes this a $4 or so price increase. 

Disney Dining Plan: Regular Pricing is $51.54 per adult, $15.02 per child. Holiday/Peak Pricing is $53.54 per adult, $16.02 per child. This represents a $5.50 per night increase for adults and $3 per night for children. Remember that the Disney Dining Plan includes a refillable mug in 2012.

Deluxe Dining Plan: Regular Pricing is $85.52 per adult, $23.79 per child. This is a $6.50 increase for adults and a $1.80 increase per child. Holiday/Peak Pricing is $89.52 per adult and $25.79 per child. This represents a $10.80 per night increase for adults and $3.80 per night for kids. 
__________________


We've always done the DDP in the past, too.  However, now it's not such an easy choice.  I agree that it's convenient - but I'm pretty sure Disney is the one making/saving $$ on the deal...

We'll be staying off-site at BC this year, and I know I won't spend what I used to on the DDP on food this time around.  We'll be a group of 8; 7 of whom are "Disney Adults" and 1 child.  No comparison... 

We'll eat a quick bkfst at home, maybe grab some snacks or whatever for lunch, and eat a nice dinner each nite - even if it means I have to cook on vacation.  (Definitely not something I'm looking forward to - but I hear there are grills available, so maybe DH can get in on the act too...)  At any rate - this will be far less than the price of the DDP this year.  I think the deciding factor was the fact our 9 year old grandson will be 10 - hence the "Disney Adult"... - and we're also bringing along their parents + an adult aunt & uncle this time.  So far too many people to even try to accommodate/execute the price, ADR's, etc.  And we won't be tied down to  the mediocre food often served on the plan.   It really pains me say this, because like you, I  felt the plan served me well in years past.

Another option that several people have mentioned to me is that of purchasing a prepaid VISA card for dining.  I have to admit, that makes quite a bit of sense.  It will offer you the convenience of the DDP without being tied down to the plan itself.

Whatever you decide, have a great trip & Happy New Year!


----------



## cocoabean1

I am booked in a 3 bedroom room for May. 

 I am a VIP owner, there are no Presidential units listed on the Wyndham website.  Does this mean that there are no units available, or do I have to call to request this?  Does anyone know how many 3 BR Pres. units there are?  Are they in all towers, or just certain towers?


----------



## Echo queen

cocoabean1 said:


> I am booked in a 3 bedroom room for May.
> 
> I am a VIP owner, there are no Presidential units listed on the Wyndham website.  Does this mean that there are no units available, or do I have to call to request this?  Does anyone know how many 3 BR Pres. units there are?  Are they in all towers, or just certain towers?



At 90 days out you can check the web site or call to see if there is one available. I was able to book a 2 br pres at the end of May for 5 nights online.  At 90 days I will try for a 3 br pres.  Not sure of the location of the rooms.


----------



## nedac

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> 2012 Disney Dining Plan Brochures Published
> 
> I lifted this from another site:
> 
> Here are the approximate prices. All prices are per night:
> 
> Quick Service Dining Plan: $34.99 per adult, $11.99 per child. This is the same pricing as in 2011, but the Quick Service Dining Plan now includes one snack per night instead of two snacks per night. In effect, that makes this a $4 or so price increase.
> 
> Disney Dining Plan: Regular Pricing is $51.54 per adult, $15.02 per child. Holiday/Peak Pricing is $53.54 per adult, $16.02 per child. This represents a $5.50 per night increase for adults and $3 per night for children. Remember that the Disney Dining Plan includes a refillable mug in 2012.
> 
> Deluxe Dining Plan: Regular Pricing is $85.52 per adult, $23.79 per child. This is a $6.50 increase for adults and a $1.80 increase per child. Holiday/Peak Pricing is $89.52 per adult and $25.79 per child. This represents a $10.80 per night increase for adults and $3.80 per night for kids.
> __________________
> 
> 
> We've always done the DDP in the past, too.  However, now it's not such an easy choice.  I agree that it's convenient - but I'm pretty sure Disney is the one making/saving $$ on the deal...
> 
> We'll be staying off-site at BC this year, and I know I won't spend what I used to on the DDP on food this time around.  We'll be a group of 8; 7 of whom are "Disney Adults" and 1 child.  No comparison...
> 
> We'll eat a quick bkfst at home, maybe grab some snacks or whatever for lunch, and eat a nice dinner each nite - even if it means I have to cook on vacation.  (Definitely not something I'm looking forward to - but I hear there are grills available, so maybe DH can get in on the act too...)  At any rate - this will be far less than the price of the DDP this year.  I think the deciding factor was the fact our 9 year old grandson will be 10 - hence the "Disney Adult"... - and we're also bringing along their parents + an adult aunt & uncle this time.  So far too many people to even try to accommodate/execute the price, ADR's, etc.  And we won't be tied down to  the mediocre food often served on the plan.   It really pains me say this, because like you, I  felt the plan served me well in years past.
> 
> Another option that several people have mentioned to me is that of purchasing a prepaid VISA card for dining.  I have to admit, that makes quite a bit of sense.  It will offer you the convenience of the DDP without being tied down to the plan itself.
> 
> Whatever you decide, have a great trip & Happy New Year!



Thanks for the info. 

You are right. I think I am out on the DDP. Too much money at this point. 

The price I got for BC from VS is hard to pass up. 

One more dumb question regarding parking... $14 per DAY, correct? Meaning I can go and come as I please once paid for the day, right?


----------



## linnell

Yeah, it is $14 per day, no matter how many times you leave the parks.


----------



## dizneechic

nedac said:


> One more dumb question regarding parking... $14 per DAY, correct? Meaning I can go and come as I please once paid for the day, right?



Yes.  It is also valid for all the parks, so if you pay at MK in the morning make sure you get the receipt and then you can go to another park later that same day and show your slip and be all set.


----------



## JessLCH

Not sure why so many are hung up on the dining plan.  We did it once and found it to be a bad value.  We've always stayed at DVC and prefer a quick in-room breakfast (cereal, toast, yogurt, fruit, etc.) to get to the parks for rope drop.  For lunch we either do counter service or have a light lunch in room, or Chef Mickey's for "brunch" around 11 am once per trip.  We always go out to a Disney restaurant for a nice dinner and pay out of pocket.  We never cook dinner in room and never dine off property.  We found this to be a much better value than the dining plan.  We order groceries (breakfast, snack foods, bottles waters, etc.) from Garden Grocer.

This will be our first time staying offsite at Bonnet Creek.  The only thing I think I will miss is the Disney transportation (not just to the parks but the Magical Express and being able to check bags at the resort), though maybe once I do it with a  rental car I will love it.


----------



## Cdn Gal

cocoabean1 said:


> I am booked in a 3 bedroom room for May.
> 
> I am a VIP owner, there are no Presidential units listed on the Wyndham website.  Does this mean that there are no units available, or do I have to call to request this?  Does anyone know how many 3 BR Pres. units there are?  Are they in all towers, or just certain towers?



I would check to see if Wyndham is renting out any 3 bedroom units for the time that you want to go.  Sometimes on the owner log in page there won't be any availability, but on another Wyndham site they will show availability.  This happened to us 4 years ago, when we decided to use my godfathers points during March break.  Since he was a VIP owner, he was quite upset to think that somebody who hadn't bought into Wyndham could get a room, and he couldn't despite paying all of this money into his timeshare.  He called and spoke to people, raised a little you know what, and well needless to say they 'fixed' the problem, and we went on his points during March Break. Now since then we have bought points, but on eBay, resale, so I book way in advance to make sure that we get the units that we want, like a 3 bedroom presidential this March Break!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Happy New Year everyone!!

We are planning to book a hotel over Christmas 2012. We've previously stayed on Disney properties (value and moderates), rented homes and borrowed my Mom's timeshare.
This time around we are looking to go with another 2 families and would like our own space, but still be near each other - so home rentals are out.

We've never stayed at Bonnet Creek - what do you recommend, i'm sure it depends on family size.

Disney prices over Christmas time isn't something I want to spend - rather use it on the parks, dinner and other activities. Even though I love Disney properties, I think something on the outside will work better for us this time around.

How do you find the prices are at BC compared to other hotel chains?

Thanks!
Enjoy the New Year - be safe!


----------



## LekiaHall

ge0rgette2 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> We are planning to book a hotel over Christmas 2012. We've previously stayed on Disney properties (value and moderates), rented homes and borrowed my Mom's timeshare.
> This time around we are looking to go with another 2 families and would like our own space, but still be near each other - so home rentals are out.
> 
> We've never stayed at Bonnet Creek - what do you recommend, i'm sure it depends on family size.
> 
> Disney prices over Christmas time isn't something I want to spend - rather use it on the parks, dinner and other activities. Even though I love Disney properties, I think something on the outside will work better for us this time around.
> 
> How do you find the prices are at BC compared to other hotel chains?
> 
> Thanks!
> Enjoy the New Year - be safe!



I've only stayed in timeshares (as a guest of my Dad) the 2 times we've visited Disney, so can't compare hotel prices. This December will be our first Christmas trip and the cost is $1095 for a 2 bedroom deluxe at BC (through Vacation Strategy).


----------



## dsmith72

subscribbing


----------



## dsmith72

Okay, we have decided to stay WBC and I feel like we got a good rate with Vacation Strategy.  A couple of questions.  It will be me, DH, DS11 and DS9 and we are debating between 1 bdrm and 2 bdrm.  What would you do?  Is there ever a chance you can book a 1 and get upgraded to a 2?  When I break it down by nite, I think $23.80 isn't that much more to spend to get a 2nd bed and bathroom, but then I think $238 is 1 person's ticket to Discovery Cove.  We will be there 10 nites and 7 day park tickets to Disney and maybe Discovery Cove and SW so I know we won't be in the room alot but let me know what you guys think?


----------



## dizneechic

dsmith72 said:


> Okay, we have decided to stay WBC and I feel like we got a good rate with Vacation Strategy.  A couple of questions.  It will be me, DH, DS11 and DS9 and we are debating between 1 bdrm and 2 bdrm.  What would you do?  Is there ever a chance you can book a 1 and get upgraded to a 2?  When I break it down by nite, I think $23.80 isn't that much more to spend to get a 2nd bed and bathroom, but then I think $238 is 1 person's ticket to Discovery Cove.  We will be there 10 nites and 7 day park tickets to Disney and maybe Discovery Cove and SW so I know we won't be in the room alot but let me know what you guys think?



If it were us we would absolutely do a 2 BR, just so kids have their own space and us ours.  There are 5 in our family and were doing a 3 BR, having our own personal space on a vacation is a huge sanity saver.  

Secondly I would look into Disney YES programs and put one of your kids in one while your there and then purchase the 7 day tickets through them, heck or even 10 days for a few $ more.  The programs only take 3 hours (usually end by 11 am), are an amazing experience, and save you almost 1/2 the cost on your tickets.  We got 5 7 day hoppers w/ water parks and quest for just over 1k where it would have cost us almost 1900 (saved $888).  For the 3 hours time (and experience) its SO worth looking into if there is one running while your there.
http://www.disneyyouth.com/individual-enrollment/
Then use the money saved and consider the other parks.


----------



## dsmith72

Thanks for your input!  I wish we could do the Disney YES program but there are none for when we are there-do you know if they add more very often?


----------



## dizneechic

It depends on when your going, if your looking for dates during the months already on there then they wont be adding any more.  If your looking for dates past the time frame currently posted (after Feb 2012 for WDW) then keep your eyes open.  They posted the Jan/Feb programs in early November.  I know I stalked the website for a few months waiting for them to post, it seems they do them 2-3 months out.  The classes during peak times fill quickly, so again depending on when your going if your interested in the class (& savings  ) just keep checking.


----------



## MommyPoppins

I second the Disney YES program. We haven't done it(yet), but if there are dates for Sept. we will do it. We are Florida residents and it still saves us money. Plus my kids are really excited about the actual class!


----------



## tanyaandallie

dizneechic said:


> If it were us we would absolutely do a 2 BR, just so kids have their own space and us ours.  There are 5 in our family and were doing a 3 BR, having our own personal space on a vacation is a huge sanity saver.
> 
> Secondly I would look into Disney YES programs and put one of your kids in one while your there and then purchase the 7 day tickets through them, heck or even 10 days for a few $ more.  The programs only take 3 hours (usually end by 11 am), are an amazing experience, and save you almost 1/2 the cost on your tickets.  We got 5 7 day hoppers w/ water parks and quest for just over 1k where it would have cost us almost 1900 (saved $888).  For the 3 hours time (and experience) its SO worth looking into if there is one running while your there.
> http://www.disneyyouth.com/individual-enrollment/
> Then use the money saved and consider the other parks.




WOW!  I have never heard of this program!!!  So, if your child attends you can buy the discounted tickets for the whole family?  Do you know if they normally have the program during the summer at WDW?  I'm very interested!  My dd will be 9 when we go and I'm sure would love to attend.  I'd LOVE to reap the benefits of the discount!


----------



## dizneechic

tanyaandallie said:


> WOW!  I have never heard of this program!!!  So, if your child attends you can buy the discounted tickets for the whole family?  Do you know if they normally have the program during the summer at WDW?  I'm very interested!  My dd will be 9 when we go and I'm sure would love to attend.  I'd LOVE to reap the benefits of the discount!



Yes you get tickets for the entire family.  On one of the pages you have to enter everyone going (adults/kids up to 8 people) and then on the next page you select the child/adult who will be attending the class.  You pay for your tickets the day you sign up (heads up so your prepared) and then pick them up when you arrive at a park (or DTD) guest services.  Disney hotels are not capable of issuing the YES tickets.  They will all say "child" on them but its OK for the adults (its the only way they print  ).  You can not do any modifications to the tickets once there so make sure you order what you need (or more  ) when signing up.

As for summer offerings I believe they do some but very few.  I've seen most classes posted during the school year (sept-june), but that's not to say they don't exist.  We're always prepared to end up paying rack rate for tickets and consider being able to take a YES class a huge bonus (and savings!), this way were not counting on the discount to be able to go.  Keep your eyes open, the next batch of classes should be posting soon.


----------



## skylizard

I posted this in the other thread also, but how di you get the free wifi?
I know that WBC offers free internet in all the rooms, but you have to physically connect to the internet wire. I've heard guests say that you can buy a router and make the internet wireless. As someone who is not tech savvy, how would I go about doing this? What kind of router do I buy?


----------



## ama223

dsmith72 said:


> Okay, we have decided to stay WBC and I feel like we got a good rate with Vacation Strategy.  A couple of questions.  It will be me, DH, DS11 and DS9 and we are debating between 1 bdrm and 2 bdrm.  What would you do?  Is there ever a chance you can book a 1 and get upgraded to a 2?  When I break it down by nite, I think $23.80 isn't that much more to spend to get a 2nd bed and bathroom, but then I think $238 is 1 person's ticket to Discovery Cove.  We will be there 10 nites and 7 day park tickets to Disney and maybe Discovery Cove and SW so I know we won't be in the room alot but let me know what you guys think?



DEFINITELY do 2 bedrooms.. we went with our DSs (4.5 and 2 at the time) and we had a 2BR and it was great to have the extra room.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Whats the best way to inquire and book!? I think dec will be pretty expensive


----------



## thelawnet

Just a point re receiving packages at the resort. This is possible but not unproblematic. I had three packages shipped to me at the resort, two by UPS, which was fine but it took them a long time to track it down, the first time they said it wasn't there, so I had to come back with the tracking name.

The one that went via USPS, however was much worse, it arrived in the Orlando area after 2 days, as per the standard for the service, and then it spent SEVEN days 'out for delivery' without being delivered. Eventually it was delivered after 9 days, but the catch is USPS do not deliver to the resort - they deliver to the Lake Buena Vista Post Office. 

Therefore I would NOT recommend getting your package delivered to WBC,  unless you have plenty of spare time (I missed my package, as it 'arrived' after we had  checked out), instead have it shipped to:

    Mr/s. Your Name
    GENERAL DELIVERY
    Lake Buena Vista, FL 32836-9999

Then you can pick it up yourself.

I guess you could get it shipped to a UPS location too....


----------



## Tracey123

dsmith72 said:


> Okay, we have decided to stay WBC and I feel like we got a good rate with Vacation Strategy.  A couple of questions.  It will be me, DH, DS11 and DS9 and we are debating between 1 bdrm and 2 bdrm.  What would you do?  Is there ever a chance you can book a 1 and get upgraded to a 2?  When I break it down by nite, I think $23.80 isn't that much more to spend to get a 2nd bed and bathroom, but then I think $238 is 1 person's ticket to Discovery Cove.  We will be there 10 nites and 7 day park tickets to Disney and maybe Discovery Cove and SW so I know we won't be in the room alot but let me know what you guys think?



You should definitely go with the two bedroom.  The pull out would be small for two.  Plus with them having their own bedroom you can wake up and have your coffee without waking up everyone :  )


----------



## 2wins

We stayed in a 4 bdrm Presidential Nov 2010 and loved it.  If someone can tell me how to post pics I will.  We rented from Ken @ Vacation upgrades and loved working with him.  However we are trying to save a little extra money this trip.  Has anyone worked with another  reputable owner?  Also, I started a pass-it on in Nov.  It sounds like the pay it forward bins that are on the BC thread. how can I find more info on it?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Would love to see those pics, 2wins - but I've never done so myself, either.
Also looking forward to our upcoming BC stay!


----------



## NHLFAN

Just arrived back from a wonderful NYE weekend stay at WBC. Even with the resort near capacity, the resort was relaxing and everyone we talked too seemed to be in a great mood.


----------



## Bonniec

2wins said:


> We stayed in a 4 bdrm Presidential Nov 2010 and loved it.  If someone can tell me how to post pics I will.  We rented from Ken @ Vacation upgrades and loved working with him.  However we are trying to save a little extra money this trip.  Has anyone worked with another  reputable owner?  Also, I started a pass-it on in Nov.  It sounds like the pay it forward bins that are on the BC thread. how can I find more info on it?



Upload your pics to a hosting site. I just use photobucket. You'll need to shrink your photos first with whatever software you have. I shrink them to 72 dpi and the largest size 600 pixels (link or width). Then upload them to photobucket. Copy the image tag one it has [ img] in the link and paste that here. 

I'd love to see them since we are staying in a 4 bedroom pres on the 20th


----------



## 2wins

http://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg155/twinma2/

I hope this works.  This is a 4 bedroom presidential unit in Tower 2.  We loved it!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Your pics are stunning, 2wins!  Thanks for shaing!
Did you make any requests for your room?  I ask because that's a great view you had!
We're staying in a 3 bdrm Presidential in JuneJuly and I'd love to ask for a view similar to yours... (But I realize that nothing's guaranteed...)
Thanks!
Gretchen


----------



## roostersgirl

just booked our first disney trip! we are staying here at Wyndham Bonnet Creek...thanks to this thread (and others) this looks like the perfect place for our family. We booked with Utopia Vacations for 7 nights this upcoming May & got a great deal!...Now, to wait.....we are all so excited!!


----------



## 2wins

Thanks Gretchen,

We did not request a room or view.  I think that most of the 4 bd Presidentials have amazing views with balconies that run the entire length of the units.  When we first checked in we were told that we would be in Tower 6 and were very pleased.  Our unit was not ready, so we agreed to listen to the "Timeshare Presentation" and took the tour.  It wasn't as awful as one would imagine.  At the end we politely declined,  the sales guy was pretty cool and did not push the hard sale on us. we got a $100 amex and were on our way.  When we went to get our room info we were told that we would be in Tower 2.  My husband was pretty mad, but when we opened the door to our beautiful unit he was all smiles.  I was very pleased with my little find.  Thank you Vette Chick and all of the Disers for their valuable input and info.  I could never have found this place without all of you.  I know you will all love this place.  

BTW, can anyone tell me the difference between a 2dr deluxe villa and a 2bdr Presidential?


----------



## 2wins

Can I ask what they charged you?


----------



## Bonniec

> BTW, can anyone tell me the difference between a 2dr deluxe villa and a 2bdr Presidential?



The deluxe is their standard room. Im not sure why they name it. All the 2 bedrooms are "deluxes" except presidentials


----------



## dizneechic

roostersgirl said:


> just booked our first disney trip! we are staying here at Wyndham Bonnet Creek...thanks to this thread (and others) this looks like the perfect place for our family. We booked with Utopia Vacations for 7 nights this upcoming May & got a great deal!...Now, to wait.....we are all so excited!!



Congrats!  We're vacationing using Utopia as well and leave next week.  I have to say Pauls been great all along but this final week leading up to check in he's been wonderful.  Every few days sending along more info, guest certificates, room confirmations etc.  Makes you get really excited as the days dwindle down!


----------



## Bonniec

Does anyone happen to know how far the edible arrangement place is from Wyndam Bonnet Creek? Im trying to decide if I should have something delivered or pick it up.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

Alright everyone...we just got settled from checking in.  PLEASE!!!!!  Check for bed bugs!!!!!  We originally were given room 417 in tower 1...we checked the second bedroom (double beds), and no problems.  Then we checked the king bed in the master and the mattress had black spots on the "head" of the bed...and the label was spotted as well.  Then we actually saw one of the bugs run away from the light. We checked afterwards on line to confirm what we saw was acutually a bed bug...CONFIRMED!!!   We got assigned a room in tower 2 7th floor and it's all clear.  This can happen anywhere...so PLEASE check!!!!


----------



## Bonniec

What are they doing about that room??

How did you check it? In the dark?


----------



## 2wins

Oh my gosh!  I hope they are being very proacticve.  Disney actually has a bed bug sniffing dog for it's resorts.  Somebody posted on the resorts site that they were at the Poly and got bed bugs.  Disney took their luggage, stroller and clothing to heat treat them, and let them pick out clothing from the gift shop.  I always check for bed bugs, but sometimes there are not tell tale signs. There is a bed bug registry you can check on line.  The OP should register her findings with them.  Oh brother, bed bugs are a HUGE fear of mine!


----------



## roostersgirl

2wins said:


> Can I ask what they charged you?



sure, $735 for the week, 2 bedroom deluxe...3rd week of May.


----------



## roostersgirl

dizneechic said:


> Congrats!  We're vacationing using Utopia as well and leave next week.  I have to say Pauls been great all along but this final week leading up to check in he's been wonderful.  Every few days sending along more info, guest certificates, room confirmations etc.  Makes you get really excited as the days dwindle down!



that is great to hear...it's always hard when you are doing everything online..so far he has been very helpful with us...quick & easy rental/down-payment. Have fun on your trip!!! we have 4 months to go..but, as I scroll through this forum there is alot of planning involved and lots of tips/help from people!!


----------



## mommato4

Ok, trying to plan our first ever trip to WDW. We've been to DL 4 times, we were just there over Christmas. We'd like to go over Christmas 2012. We'd be flying, I really wanted to stay on site but Bonnet Creek is looking good  
I'm feeling very overwhelmed and I'm guessing that'll get worse before better. I just hate not knowing where I'm going. When I book for DL I know where all the off site hotels etc are. 
How awesome is BC? How much of a pain is getting to the park? Do we need a car? 
There will be 7 of us, 5 kids 17, 14, 10, 7, and 2.


----------



## Bonniec

I think this has been asked before but is there a schedule for the buses? 

Also, how bad is the bus system at WBC? I'd really rather use that over driving since our family splits up often and I'd like my older kids to be free to coem and go as they wish.


----------



## disney-akj

I have a question that I can not seem to find the answer to after searching. I thought I would post the question here before I opened a new thread? 

We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in March and will be driving to the parks.  Since I have always relied on Disney transportation, I have never paid any attention to what roads to take to get to the parks, etc.  So my question is....

What is the best route to get from Bonnet Creek to all four parks, water parks, Universal, etc.  Are the roads clearly marked?  Is there a quicker route than another?  A road we should avoid??  We do have a GPS system, but I would like advice from the experts 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## tjlamphere

We will be at BC in 5 weeks...I would be devastated to see bed bugs!  Never saw any and wouldn't expect any in a quality resort like Bonnet Creek.  Anyone else ever saw them there?  It would totally ruin my vacation to be infested with bed bugs, or even to see any sign of their existence in my room. 

Should I be concerned?????


----------



## Brian Noble

> What is the best route to get from Bonnet Creek to all four parks, water parks, Universal, etc. Are the roads clearly marked?


Getting to the parks is pretty easy; just follow the signs.  Getting back will require a little more care---follow the signs to Epcot Area Resorts and then the Caribbean Beach Resort.  Bonnet's entrance is just down the road from there, on the same side as CBR's entrance, just a little closer to DTD.  There is a sign there for Bonnet Creek, but it's not huge, so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Janet Hill

tjlamphere said:


> We will be at BC in 5 weeks...I would be devastated to see bed bugs!  Never saw any and wouldn't expect any in a quality resort like Bonnet Creek.  Anyone else ever saw them there?  It would totally ruin my vacation to be infested with bed bugs, or even to see any sign of their existence in my room.
> 
> Should I be concerned?????



You should always be concerned and look for them.

My daughter got bed bags from a Marriott resort - they are everywhere.


----------



## kkandaj

We are bringing my MIL with us, but she will be leaving two days earlier than we are.  DH said he will call a cab for her to go back to the airport, but I am hoping to use MEARS or some other form of transportation.

Her flight is at 11:30am.  At what time should I have her picked up?  It is on a Thursday.  I was thinking like 8:30, so she can get to the airport and through Security, but want to make sure I give her plenty of time.  Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ge0rgette2

I'm concerned about booking thru Ken or Vac Strategy, got prices on both - $500.00 difference between for the same dates and room size.

Anyone have anything to add?

Ken was very nice explaining why he thinks the other company is less .. making me a tad nervous but in reading reviews no one has openly admitted having anything bad to say about vac strategy.


----------



## mikat

kkandaj said:


> We are bringing my MIL with us, but she will be leaving two days earlier than we are.  DH said he will call a cab for her to go back to the airport, but I am hoping to use MEARS or some other form of transportation.



If you really want to make sure your MIL is well cared for, there is a wonderful gentleman by the name of Ed Korgan who runs a private car business in Orlando,  He used to work for one of the big companies but wanted to go out on his own and really get o know his clientele.  Ed was wonderful for our family this past summer, running me, my children and husband, and my sister on three separate airport / hotel runs.  It will cost you more, but I can promise you that Ed will take care of her.  He was wonderful with my children, the kindest gentleman, and even surprised my husband by having my sister answer his phone - it was a cute joke for both of them.  

If you do a search on the DISboards for Ed Korgan, you will see nothing but positive reviews.  Here is his site:

taxi-mco.com/Drivers/Edward%20A.%20Korgan%20Jr.htm

He answers e-mails very promptly and personally called me twice, both a few weeks out and the day before our trip, to make sure we felt comfortable with where to meet.  I'm sure he would have a good idea of what time to pick her up - he always calculates on the cautious side.

No relation to his company, I just am a super-pleased customer.


----------



## JessLCH

ge0rgette2 said:


> I'm concerned about booking thru Ken or Vac Strategy, got prices on both - $500.00 difference between for the same dates and room size.
> 
> Anyone have anything to add?
> 
> Ken was very nice explaining why he thinks the other company is less .. making me a tad nervous but in reading reviews no one has openly admitted having anything bad to say about vac strategy.



What did Ken say to you about the price difference that made you a tad nervous?


----------



## ge0rgette2

That VS books and then might rebook closer to our dates, which owners can do, as they book to third parties like me. They will rebook cheaper and give me a different confirmation number. It's a risk he said.

I'm just uneasy on the price difference is all. He's booking the same room, same dates and a huge difference in price.


----------



## Teacher03

ge0rgette2 said:


> That VS books and then might rebook closer to our dates, which owners can do, as they book to third parties like me. They will rebook cheaper and give me a different confirmation number. It's a risk he said.
> 
> I'm just uneasy on the price difference is all. He's booking the same room, same dates and a huge difference in price.




I talked to the owner of Vacation Strategy today and she put me at ease.  She sent me an email confirming my dates, etc., and I had to call to ask a question.  I didn't ask her about the price difference, but maybe it is because they are a new company and need to attract customers???    

I guess it is just so easy to be suspicious since there is a such a price difference, but no one has anything negative to say about them, so I am going to try to not worry about it.


----------



## JessLCH

ge0rgette2 said:


> That VS books and then might rebook closer to our dates, which owners can do, as they book to third parties like me. They will rebook cheaper and give me a different confirmation number. It's a risk he said.
> 
> I'm just uneasy on the price difference is all. He's booking the same room, same dates and a huge difference in price.



I'm unsure why that is a "risk" ???

I have a 2 bedroom presidential booked with Vacation Strategy for an amazing rate for Thanksgiving.  Nothing I have read here has me the slightest bit worried.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Unsure of the risk either -- I just happened to email him asking if he was willing to meet their price, and he explained the differences.


"There are brokers out there (e.g. Century 21 and Vacation Strategy to name two) that seek other Wyndham owners for their points, and whose reimbursement to the owners is less than the owners actual maintenance costs. So they rent other peoples timeshare to 3rd parties (i.e. you). The broker is taking advantage of the owner who is getting shortchanged, since they are not even covering their maintenance cost, let alone the money they spent to acquire their timeshare. Since the broker hasnt made that investment, he can afford to put a small fee on top of his reimbursement to the owners. The reason the owners are offering their points at a loss is probably because they cannot afford to travel themselves (my guess is because of the economy)."


----------



## kjs1976

Is Roamba at Wyndham Bonnet Creek one of the timeshare bldgs? I can get a great deal over Easter for $98 a night for a king 1bdrm deluxe view. I have one month to cancel for complete refund through orbitz. Thoughts????


----------



## LekiaHall

I booked with Vacation Strategies ($1095 for 12/13-12/21). I'm comfortable with that rate. It's $200 less than Vacation Upgrades; not a huge difference, but I like VS's refund policy. 

Don't know much about owners being taken advantage of. It would seem this is all voluntary, so no one is forced to participate in VS's program. 

Until I hear about negative experiences on Disboards, I'm comfortable with my booking with VS.


----------



## ge0rgette2




----------



## Belle599

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Alright everyone...we just got settled from checking in.  PLEASE!!!!!  Check for bed bugs!!!!!  We originally were given room 417 in tower 1...we checked the second bedroom (double beds), and no problems.  Then we checked the king bed in the master and the mattress had black spots on the "head" of the bed...and the label was spotted as well.  Then we actually saw one of the bugs run away from the light. We checked afterwards on line to confirm what we saw was acutually a bed bug...CONFIRMED!!!   We got assigned a room in tower 2 7th floor and it's all clear.  This can happen anywhere...so PLEASE check!!!!



Just wanted to say that I'm sorry you had to deal with a bed bug issue.  Not a great way to start your vacation I'm sure.
Good thing that you checked!  Hope the rest of your trip only got better and you enjoyed your stay!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Random question...has anyone done a vow renewal or wedding on property there?  We are considering a really simple, quiet exchange of words - nothing major.  An officiant told me he has done them there, but no one on the wedding threads seems to be one of those couples!  Was wondering if there was one on this thread who have done this or seen it. Thanks!


----------



## Belle599

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Alright everyone...we just got settled from checking in.  PLEASE!!!!!  Check for bed bugs!!!!!  We originally were given room 417 in tower 1...we checked the second bedroom (double beds), and no problems.  Then we checked the king bed in the master and the mattress had black spots on the "head" of the bed...and the label was spotted as well.  Then we actually saw one of the bugs run away from the light. We checked afterwards on line to confirm what we saw was acutually a bed bug...CONFIRMED!!!   We got assigned a room in tower 2 7th floor and it's all clear.  This can happen anywhere...so PLEASE check!!!!



Just wanted to say that I'm sorry you had to deal with a bed bug issue.  Not a great way to start your vacation I'm sure.
Good thing that you checked!  Hope the rest of your trip only got better and you enjoyed your stay!


----------



## overthemoon4mickey

First of all I just want to say I'm so excited we will be staying at WBC!!! Last time we stayed at the Caribbean and I kept looking at WBC and wondering what it was like. Finally one day we drove over there and I was sold!  

I contacted Vacation Strategy and they gave me a quote for a  2 bedroom deluxe villa for 10 nights (arrive may 30th)  for $1196.  Which includes all taxes and fees.  

Does that sound good to all you WBC experts?  And are there any other items or fees that may pop up?


By the way we will be flying in late and won't be getting to WBC until around 10 pm.  Will that be an issue?

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## My2Monkeys

We booked with vacation Strategy. The quote was almost 50% less than Vacation Upgrade. I have a good friend who booked with VS in November and had a great experience. I feel confident and I'm looking forward to our first visit to BC and WDW!!


----------



## ge0rgette2

My2Monkeys said:


> We booked with vacation Strategy. The quote was almost 50% less than Vacation Upgrade. I have a good friend who booked with VS in November and had a great experience. I feel confident and I'm looking forward to our first visit to BC and WDW!!


----------



## Bonniec

Does anyone know the current bus schedule for January?

Also, Im not sure how long to give things. We have ADRs for some places at resorts like O'Hanas and Whispering Canyon. I really don't want to drive and would prefer taking the shuttle from Bonnet to a park and then the resort. But I'd hate to be late for an ADR and lose it.


----------



## Janet Hill

JessLCH said:


> I'm unsure why that is a "risk" ???
> 
> I have a 2 bedroom presidential booked with Vacation Strategy for an amazing rate for Thanksgiving.  Nothing I have read here has me the slightest bit worried.



To rebook the same room for less points you must first cancel the reservation and then quickly rebook.  Usually not a problem, but there is a risk of losing the room to someone else who's looking to book.  It's happened to me and I know of others it has happened to.  

If one has access to enough points there are strategies to make sure you have the reservation covered.  

I do this all the time for our family travels, but if it is a reservation I really want during a high travel period (such as San Antonio at Christmas I don't take the risk.  BC however, is a huge resort and it's usually  not a probem.


----------



## JessLCH

Bonniec said:


> Does anyone know the current bus schedule for January?
> 
> Also, Im not sure how long to give things. We have ADRs for some places at resorts like O'Hanas and Whispering Canyon. I really don't want to drive and would prefer taking the shuttle from Bonnet to a park and then the resort. But I'd hate to be late for an ADR and lose it.



Take a cab!


----------



## nedac

Ok, we are real close to booking with vacation strategy, rate is awesome, less than staying at a value resort! Looking at a regular 2br villa. 

My question: can you put in a room request? If so, what should I ask for? Obviously, I would like newer room and a nice view. I know I may have to choose, but not sure which is best. Also, avoiding bed bugs (harder than it sounds, I know) would be a plus.


----------



## Upatnoon

nedac said:


> Ok, we are real close to booking with vacation strategy, rate is awesome, less than staying at a value resort! Looking at a regular 2br villa.
> 
> My question: can you put in a room request? If so, what should I ask for? Obviously, I would like newer room and a nice view. I know I may have to choose, but not sure which is best. Also, avoiding bed bugs (harder than it sounds, I know) would be a plus.


Some people call ahead, but I've really seen no evidence that matters once people start checking in. 

The newest tower is No. 6. Tower 5 is the next newest tower. My suggestion is that when you check in, ask what options are available. Every time I have checked in, they have given me a few options.


----------



## Upatnoon

JessLCH said:


> Take a cab!


The Shuttle is scheduled, unlike Disney busses, so i should give you a better sense of when you need to leave.

However, like the previous poster said, a cab is the fastest and easiest if you don't want to drive.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I just happened to email him asking if he was willing to meet their price, and he explained the differences.  ...


As an aside, this is one of the reasons I stopped trying to book and rent out Bonnet years ago.  There are too many other "landlords" chasing too few renters.   I know Ken has gotten a lot of mileage out of Bonnet so far, but he's being severely under-cut---and it's not just the economy, but also owners who just don't have the time to travel, have encountered health problems that make travel difficult, etc.

When other Wyndham owners start to get dollar signs in their eyes about renting reservations, this is a good cautionary tale to keep in mind.


----------



## billash

I trust Ken and Denise.  I knew that they might be able to rebook at a lower point/rate for themselves and i took that risk...they did rebook *but i still got a great deal. *


----------



## katallo

billash said:


> I trust Ken and Denise.  I knew that they might be able to rebook at a lower point/rate for themselves and i took that risk...they did rebook *but i still got a great deal. *




I feel the same way about Ken & Denise.  They always go the extra mile to make sure you have a fair price or an upgrade.  It truly is what you feel comfortable with.  I also rely on comments by others on the disboards with decision making.


----------



## katallo

Upatnoon said:


> Some people call ahead, but I've really seen no evidence that matters once people start checking in.
> 
> The newest tower is No. 6. Tower 5 is the next newest tower. My suggestion is that when you check in, ask what options are available. Every time I have checked in, they have given me a few options.



They have done a lot of refreshing.  I called and they said Tower 3 was the last one scheduled for an update in the Apring of 2012.


----------



## snappy

I have been so please with Ken and Denise Price that I have rented from them at least six times and my sister and her husband twice.

I do normally travel off season, but that includes the Flower and Garden festival time frame (twice), and Food and Wine festival time frame (once), along with early March. Ken and Denise always were always able to get either an upgrade or reduce the price within 60 days.  They are motivated to get the upgrade or lowered price, they even do it at first thing (as in 7 am) or whatever time the Wyndham member services is available.


----------



## nedac

Just booked with Vacation Strategy. Humaira was very nice and patient with all my questions. Going 4/21 for 7 days. Not anticipating any problems.


----------



## Megsie1000

I am so disappointed in Disney's annual pass discount offers that we are considering doing Bonnet Creek this time instead.   

We have to fly in and adding car rental on top of our costs does add a lot.  Can anybody tell me honestly how it was to do without a car?  We have several kids under age 5 in our group, so doing cabs without car seats isn't really an option.  

We have also considered possibly just renting one small car as a shuttle for ourselves.  Would that be totally ridiculous? 

Thank you so much for everybody's contributions in this thread.  Really enjoying reading about Bonnet Creek!


----------



## jwisnefske

I just want to say how much I enjoy this page. It has kept me looking forward to our trip. I have 2 questions I am hoping you all could answer for me. 

First, saw the post about bed bugs. Could you please explain again how you look for them in your room. We will be at WBC in 2 weeks and I want to be able to check our room before bringing in our luggage.

Second, my parents are joining us on this trip. We have a 2 bdrm and 1 bdrm deluxe. I called down to make the request that these two reservations be near each other, if not in the same building. I made no other request but that. She made the comment it was noted on our account but she couldn't guarentee anything. What are our chances my request will be honored, even the same building?

Thanks in advance. 

17 days until our next Disney vacation


----------



## Brian Noble

> Can anybody tell me honestly how it was to do without a car?


I wouldn't do it.  Others have, and some have said it is okay.  But, if you are used to the "come and go anytime" convenience of an onsite resort, my guess is that you will not find it acceptable.

I also would not plan to have "less car" than you need.  Go for it.  The drive is super-easy.  And, honestly, even if it cost me a little more, I'd MUCH rather have a full condo where the adults and kids can have separate spaces than to try to fit into a hotel room or two.


----------



## KYoung2000

Does anyone have any information on the new Bonnet Creek Restaurants that opened up in the newly finished hotel?

I see there are 3 listed, but nowhere can I find menus or prices?  Of anyone has this type of information, could you send a link or post some details!

thanks!!


----------



## Megsie1000

Brian Noble said:


> I wouldn't do it.  Others have, and some have said it is okay.  But, if you are used to the "come and go anytime" convenience of an onsite resort, my guess is that you will not find it acceptable.
> 
> I also would not plan to have "less car" than you need.  Go for it.  The drive is super-easy.  And, honestly, even if it cost me a little more, I'd MUCH rather have a full condo where the adults and kids can have separate spaces than to try to fit into a hotel room or two.



Thank you for the honest answer.  I think we will have enough annual passes between us to avoid the parking fees, so perhaps it does make sense to just get the cars we need.  We also avoid the fee for transportation from the airport to the resort this way.


----------



## Photobee

Can check in be on any day of the week, or is it limited to Fri, sat, sun?


----------



## Bonniec

Does anyone know the bus and activity schedule for them? I emailed but they didnt respond. ><


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

Hey everyone..just wanted to update on the bed bug issue.  I stopped and spoke with the front desk staff regarding their policy...I was told they treat rooms with bed bugs using an outside company.  I believe she said Ecolab.  But unfortunately only after inquiring about their policy was I offered to have our own belongings treated.  Well....thanks for nothing..we thankfully never made it past the front entry way with our luggage.  Definitely not Disney.  You can run into bed bugs ANYWHERE...but nothing compares to Disney's customer service.  
That being said,we will be staying here again.  In Oct to be exact.  We bought a Wyndham timeshare resale off Ebay...of the Wyndham properties in Orlando, this is the best for our needs.  The amenities here are great.  But the location is what we will be back for.  Five minutes to Epcot...less than that to DHS....it's awesome!!


----------



## My2Monkeys

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Hey everyone..just wanted to update on the bed bug issue.  I stopped and spoke with the front desk staff regarding their policy...I was told they treat rooms with bed bugs using an outside company.  I believe she said Ecolab.  But unfortunately only after inquiring about their policy was I offered to have our own belongings treated.  Well....thanks for nothing..we thankfully never made it past the front entry way with our luggage.  Definitely not Disney.  You can run into bed bugs ANYWHERE...but nothing compares to Disney's customer service.
> That being said,we will be staying here again.  In Oct to be exact.  We bought a Wyndham timeshare resale off Ebay...of the Wyndham properties in Orlando, this is the best for our needs.  The amenities here are great.  But the location is what we will be back for.  Five minutes to Epcot...less than that to DHS....it's awesome!!



Thanks for the update. We are going in May - we will do a bed bug check for sure. Thanks for sharing and sorry you had to deal with this.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Can check in be on any day of the week, or is it limited to Fri, sat, sun?


The short answer is "it depends".

The longer answer: if you are visiting in Prime season your stay must be a combination of 3, 4, and 7 night stays, checking in *or* out on a Friday, Saturday, or Sunday.  If you are visiting during a slower season, the only requirement is that you stay at least two nights.


----------



## JessLCH

Photobee said:


> Can check in be on any day of the week, or is it limited to Fri, sat, sun?



We booked a 6 night vacation through vacationstrategy with a Monday check in (the Monday prior to Thanksgiving) with no problem.


----------



## My2Monkeys

Photobee said:


> Can check in be on any day of the week, or is it limited to Fri, sat, sun?



For our May visit, we are checking in on a Thursday and out on a Saturday.

HTH!


----------



## brucerob62

Bonniec said:


> Does anyone know the bus and activity schedule for them? I emailed but they didnt respond. ><



We just got back..and the busses run every half hour..always on time...2 diff buses..one goes to epcot and MK and the other to AK,DD and HS..DOnt know exact times..but you will get it when you arrive..leave from tower 6 and tower 1..have a great time


----------



## krystalleigh1

I have a question: We'll be at WBC the second week of Feb. I know all the rooms have balconies, BUT I would like a room that the balcony is in he sun most of the day. We probably won't use the balcony much if it's on a shady side of the building. Also, is it possible to have a sunny balcony AND a lake view?

Anyone know what building would have a sunny balcony, lake view in Feb?


----------



## krystalleigh1

I have a question: We'll be at WBC the second week of Feb. I know all the rooms have balconies, BUT I would like a room that the balcony is in he sun most of the day. We probably won't use the balcony much if it's on a shady side of the building. Also, is it possible to have a sunny balcony AND a lake view?

Anyone know what building would have a sunny balcony, lake view in Feb?


----------



## Photobee

thanks for letting me know about checkin!


----------



## JimMIA

krystalleigh1 said:


> I have a question: We'll be at WBC the second week of Feb. I know all the rooms have balconies, BUT I would like a room that the balcony is in he sun most of the day. We probably won't use the balcony much if it's on a shady side of the building. Also, is it possible to have a sunny balcony AND a lake view?
> 
> Anyone know what building would have a sunny balcony, lake view in Feb?


Okay, I'll take a stab at this, based on what I see on Google Earth.  You want a southerrn exposure which faces the lake, and that looks to me like Towers 4 or 5, with a lake view.

The size of your balcony will depend on the size of the unit.  We were in a one-bedroom in May and it was just a small table and two chairs, but the bigger units have nicer balconies.

If Tower 4 or 5 lake view gives you sun, it will NOT give you fireworks.


----------



## Bonniec

brucerob62 said:


> We just got back..and the busses run every half hour..always on time...2 diff buses..one goes to epcot and MK and the other to AK,DD and HS..DOnt know exact times..but you will get it when you arrive..leave from tower 6 and tower 1..have a great time



Thanks! Did you ride the bus? How crowded were they? Did you have to wait for more than one?

We do have a car but we like to split up and I want the older kids (both 18) to be able to come and go as they please. So we're hoping to stick with the bus.

ETA: Is it every half hour for each park or basically the MK bus comes every hour?


----------



## krystalleigh1

JimMIA said:


> Okay, I'll take a stab at this, based on what I see on Google Earth.  You want a southerrn exposure which faces the lake, and that looks to me like Towers 4 or 5, with a lake view.
> 
> The size of your balcony will depend on the size of the unit.  We were in a one-bedroom in May and it was just a small table and two chairs, but the bigger units have nicer balconies.
> 
> If Tower 4 or 5 lake view gives you sun, it will NOT give you fireworks.



Awesome! I don't need a firework view so this is perfect!


----------



## nancy155

I have a quick question..  Hopefully someone will be able assist me with this.  We have tickets to Cirque du Soulei the first night we arrive at 6pm,  How far is it from WBC to the show location?  i.e. driving time also??  Thanks for any help anyone may have.  I could mapquest it, but I have found that not always reliable.


----------



## Echo queen

nancy155 said:


> I have a quick question..  Hopefully someone will be able assist me with this.  We have tickets to Cirque du Soulei the first night we arrive at 6pm,  How far is it from WBC to the show location?  i.e. driving time also??  Thanks for any help anyone may have.  I could mapquest it, but I have found that not always reliable.



5 to 10 min at the most.


----------



## carlbarry

nancy155 said:


> I have a quick question..  Hopefully someone will be able assist me with this.  We have tickets to Cirque du Soulei the first night we arrive at 6pm,  How far is it from WBC to the show location?  i.e. driving time also??  Thanks for any help anyone may have.  I could mapquest it, but I have found that not always reliable.



A 5 minute drive.  It's 1.7 miles according to Google Maps.  Cirque is in the part of Downtown Disney closest to WBC.


----------



## nancy155

Carlberry and Echoqueen:
Thank you so much for your speedy reply.  I so appreciate the kind and helpful people on the boards!


----------



## carlbarry

No problem.
Actually, I should have specified that the 1.7 miles/5 minutes figure is from the intersection of the exit of WBC and Chelonia.  So depending on where you're parked, it will be a little longer.


----------



## Echo queen

nancy155 said:


> Carlberry and Echoqueen:
> Thank you so much for your speedy reply.  I so appreciate the kind and helpful people on the boards!



Your welcome last August we went to the movies at DTD just as the previews started my dh needed his inhaler, he went back to BC and made it back to the movie just as it started.   previews can be helpful


----------



## vettechick99

nancy155 said:
			
		

> I have a quick question.. Hopefully someone will be able assist me with this. We have tickets to Cirque du Soulei the first night we arrive at 6pm, How far is it from WBC to the show location? i.e. driving time also?? Thanks for any help anyone may have. I could mapquest it, but I have found that not always reliable.




It is definitely close. However, traveling on property takes longer. It's 5 mins out to your car, then with traffic and lights your drive could take 5-10 mins. Then 5 mins to park and 5 mins to walk up. I always leave about 30 mins before I need to be somewhere like that, and sometimes up to an hour. This advice goes to anything Disney related.


----------



## vettechick99

Dp


----------



## Brian Noble

> I always leave about 30 mins before I need to be somewhere like that, and sometimes up to an hour. This advice goes to anything Disney related.


I was thinking this too.  The lights around DTD, especially near dinner time, can be quite congested.  I'd rather have more time than less, and a Cirque show opens its doors at least 30 minutes before showtime.  I'd leave at 5:15 at the very latest for a 6PM curtain.


----------



## nancy155

Brian Noble said:


> I was thinking this too.  The lights around DTD, especially near dinner time, can be quite congested.  I'd rather have more time than less, and a Cirque show opens its doors at least 30 minutes before showtime.  I'd leave at 5:15 at the very latest for a 6PM curtain.



Thank you all for your helpful words of wisdom!  Looks like we will check into WBC and if we don't have a room that is ready we will have to be prepared to just leave our luggage with the front desk and head over to the show!


----------



## Brian Noble

Here's hoping your plane is not delayed...


----------



## nancy155

Brian Noble said:


> Here's hoping your plane is not delayed...



I think we will be fine as our plane arrives early, it was the check-in process at WBC as I have heard that can sometimes be challenging...


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Sorry if this is somewhere in this thread, but I don't have time to scan 80 pages! Where/who are you all booking through for stays here? I got a quote from Vacationstrategy and it was $1275 for a 7 night stay in a 3 bdrm. I just wanted to see if there were cheaper rentals. That is a bit out of our budget!


----------



## 2wins

That sounds like a good price to me.  You may be able to compare prices by checking ebay (Farrellvacations) or Redweek.com.  Let us know if you find a better price!


----------



## dizneechic

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> Sorry if this is somewhere in this thread, but I don't have time to scan 80 pages! Where/who are you all booking through for stays here? I got a quote from Vacationstrategy and it was $1275 for a 7 night stay in a 3 bdrm. I just wanted to see if there were cheaper rentals. That is a bit out of our budget!



It depends on when your going if that's a good rate.  We're paying less for a 3br leaving in 2 days, but it's also one of the slowest times of year.  If going during a busier season rates a bit higher.  In general that's seems like a good rate.  

FYI we're renting with Paul from Utopia World Vacations.  We contacted him through his website (he also lists on ebay) looking for dates vs relying on what he had posted.
http://www.utopiaworldvacations.com/home.php


----------



## thelionqueen

Brian Noble said:


> Some high-point owners do have a perk that allows them to choose a specific room when they make the reservation.  There have been varying reports about whether Bonnet honors it, but recent ones seem to suggest that they do.



OK, so this is going to sound like a ridiculous question....so please bear with me ..

I am a DVC owner, my parents own another timeshare (not sure of the name-Marriott I think??) but Bonnet Creek is one of the properties they can use their points at.  I am inheriting these points (thanks ma!)

They booked us 14 nights in June of this year @ Bonnet Creek (first time a non-Disney owned resort for us).  You say "high point owners" get a perk that may allow room requests.  

Here is my question...what do you consider "high point owners?"  My parents (and soon me) will have 800,000 which sounds like a lot, but I'm used to DVC which are allocated much differently.  Can you help?    Thanks!


----------



## JimMIA

nancy155 said:


> I have a quick question..  Hopefully someone will be able assist me with this.  We have tickets to Cirque du Soulei the first night we arrive at 6pm,  How far is it from WBC to the show location?  i.e. driving time also??  Thanks for any help anyone may have.  I could mapquest it, but I have found that not always reliable.


Brian is correct about the slowness of the traffic lights, but you're really only going to have a couple to worry about going to Cirque.  Ten minutes from leaving Bonnet Creek to parked near Cirque should cover it.

However, if you can, you'll want to get to Cirque early.  First of all, there's the gift store which must be explored.  And then, the clowns come out early and entertain as folks are being seated.

Cirque is an absolutely magical show.  

If you have kids, especially small kids, who will be attending the show, I found the purchase of the show DVD to be a good purchase.  The show flows very quickly, with abrupt shifts from scene to scene, and watching the DVD helps them connect the dots.

My daughter was only 4 the first time we saw it, but she was doing a play-by-play during the opening parade (she even remembered the performer's *real* names) - to the point that the gentleman seated next to me asked, "My God, how many times has she seen this show???!!!"


----------



## haPevraftr

JimMIA said:


> Brian is correct about the slowness of the traffic lights, but you're really only going to have a couple to worry about going to Cirque.  Ten minutes from leaving Bonnet Creek to parked near Cirque should cover it.
> 
> However, if you can, you'll want to get to Cirque early.  First of all, there's the gift store which must be explored.  And then, the clowns come out early and entertain as folks are being seated.
> 
> Cirque is an absolutely magical show.
> 
> If you have kids, especially small kids, who will be attending the show, I found the purchase of the show DVD to be a good purchase.  The show flows very quickly, with abrupt shifts from scene to scene, and watching the DVD helps them connect the dots
> My daughter was only 4 the first time we saw it, but she was doing a play-by-play during the opening parade (she even remembered the performer's *real* names) - to the point that the gentleman seated next to me asked, "My God, how many times has she seen this show???!!!"



We are taking DD8 and DS5 this April.  I love the DVD idea.  Where can I purchase it online?  Also, DH is super exciting about taking the kids (he and I have seen the show before, but it was 11 years ago and I don't remember many specifics, just have overall fond memories) so give me an idea of how to explain the DVD so that it doesn't seem like it will be a spoiler   Last year when we took the kids to see HDDR, he stopped me before I could show them a youtube preview   He was afraid of ruining the first time experience.


----------



## pandamom

thelionqueen said:


> OK, so this is going to sound like a ridiculous question....so please bear with me ..
> 
> I am a DVC owner, my parents own another timeshare (not sure of the name-Marriott I think??) but Bonnet Creek is one of the properties they can use their points at.  I am inheriting these points (thanks ma!)
> 
> They booked us 14 nights in June of this year @ Bonnet Creek (first time a non-Disney owned resort for us).  You say "high point owners" get a perk that may allow room requests.
> 
> Here is my question...what do you consider "high point owners?"  My parents (and soon me) will have 800,000 which sounds like a lot, but I'm used to DVC which are allocated much differently.  Can you help?    Thanks!



It they purchased at least 500,000 points directly from Wyndham and not from a reseller, they should be Gold VIP's.  Gold VIP status does allow you to reserve specific units (subject to availability) at Wyndham managed properties.  Enjoy your points!!!


----------



## Brian Noble

Yes, the PP has the details on reserving specific rooms.

For everything else, the best place to start learning about your new Wyndham ownership is the directory.  You can get to it from the online site, but you have to be logged in as an owner.  Here is a direct link.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/


----------



## tjlamphere

We are arriving at WBC on Wednesday, 2/15.  We generally get to the parks bright and early in the morning, stay all day, then check in to our resort in the evening.  We do our shopping the following day.  But checking in between 9 - 10 PM will probably not get us the room or tower that we'll be requesting.  So what is the best time of day to check in that might give us the best shot of getting the room/tower we will request?  We might consider changing up our normal first day at WDW routine, and check in earlier, go shopping and get into our room in the afternoon...especially if it will get us a better room.  We do like going to WDW the first day we roll into town, but we are staying there 10 nights, so we want a good room with a nice view for our entire stay.

Any recommendations on this one ???????


----------



## KYoung2000

This sounds like a pretty decent price for a 3 bedroom.  Like Dizneechic says, it depends on the time of the year.   I just booked a 2 bedroom with vacation strategies as well for late april and found that they were the cheapest that I could find.


----------



## Brian Noble

> We do like going to WDW the first day we roll into town, but we are staying there 10 nights, so we want a good room with a nice view for our entire stay.


If it were me, I wouldn't over-optimize for the requests.  The vast majority of the units have *something* interesting to look at.  If you want to kick it in the parks for arrival day, do that.


----------



## dprice72

We are just finishing up our first stay - on the whole very positive.  We were in building 5 and our room appeared to have been recently renovated.  

Positives:
- Check-in was fine.  I asked what buildings had availability and the agent offered 1, 4, and 5.  I read here that 5 was recently renovated so snagged it.  Unfortunately we were in a lower floor but only missed a high floor one night when we wanted to watch fireworks from here instead of the park.
- Pool area was great.  Kids had a great time.
- Loved having a grill... when I could find one with gas.
- Room was GREAT.  Very clean.
- The place was mostly quiet.  Lots of people here but no unruly teens, etc.

Negatives:
- No wifi, but we were prepared and brought a router.  Unacceptable for a newly-renovated space to not have wifi.  This is 2012, after all.
- Check-in and the vultures at the "parking pass" desk.  I checked the 35-49k box and the previously syrupy-sweet agent couldn't finish with me fast enough since I didn't qualify for her offer.  Oh, and she was offering $75 total for both my wife and I to attend an "owner update". 
- The only negative about the room was the dishwasher - it worked but was a cheaper unit and the wheels came off a couple of times.
- 3 of 4 gas grills between buildings 5-6 were sans gas.  Not good.


----------



## Bonniec

Do they have wired internet?


----------



## saysay

Bonniec said:


> Do they have wired internet?



Yes we always took a router from home and we were all connected in the room with no problem!


----------



## haPevraftr

dprice72 said:


> We are just finishing up our first stay - on the whole very positive.  We were in building 5 and our room appeared to have been recently renovated.
> 
> Positives:
> - Check-in was fine.  I asked what buildings had availability and the agent offered 1, 4, and 5.  I read here that 5 was recently renovated so snagged it.  Unfortunately we were in a lower floor but only missed a high floor one night when we wanted to watch fireworks from here instead of the park.
> - Pool area was great.  Kids had a great time.
> - Loved having a grill... when I could find one with gas.
> - Room was GREAT.  Very clean.
> - The place was mostly quiet.  Lots of people here but no unruly teens, etc.
> 
> Negatives:
> - No wifi, but we were prepared and brought a router.  Unacceptable for a newly-renovated space to not have wifi.  This is 2012, after all.
> - Check-in and the vultures at the "parking pass" desk.  I checked the 35-49k box and the previously syrupy-sweet agent couldn't finish with me fast enough since I didn't qualify for her offer.  Oh, and she was offering $75 total for both my wife and I to attend an "owner update".
> - The only negative about the room was the dishwasher - it worked but was a cheaper unit and the wheels came off a couple of times.
> - 3 of 4 gas grills between buildings 5-6 were sans gas.  Not good.



Thanks for the review!  If you don't mind me asking, what size of unit did you book?  Also, who did you book through and how was your booking experience?


----------



## wdwmom0f3

I read this thread all the time because I have played with the idea of staying here for years. The last few times we have been I have been so close to booking it, but chicken out and stay at POR, mainly to use dining plan. 

This year is different. I have just talked DH into a trip back down for the week of Thanksgiving and I want to relax and have fun, and more importantly, have more space.  I am just not wanting to cram all of us in at Riverside again. I love the resort, but I need space. Plus, it will be fun to stay somewhere new. 

I have just requested  a quote from vacation strategy, since reading about it on here. I have the rates from Ken too. I'm getting excited!!


----------



## dprice72

haPevraftr said:


> Thanks for the review!  If you don't mind me asking, what size of unit did you book?  Also, who did you book through and how was your booking experience?



We booked a 2BR unit; bought it from an owner on eBay.  The booking experience couldn't have been easier.


----------



## haPevraftr

dprice72 said:


> We booked a 2BR unit; bought it from an owner on eBay.  The booking experience couldn't have been easier.



Thanks.  The furnishings in your picture were very nice, so I was curious to know if it was a presidential or not.  Good to know that some of the regular rooms are being updated in a similar way.  Was that a sofabed in the photo?


----------



## mrzrich

haPevraftr said:


> Thanks.  The furnishings in your picture were very nice, so I was curious to know if it was a presidential or not.  Good to know that some of the regular rooms are being updated in a similar way.  Was that a sofabed in the photo?



I stayed at WBC in a regular 2 bedroom unit 3 years ago and the furnishings were the same.


----------



## haPevraftr

mrzrich said:


> I stayed at WBC in a regular 2 bedroom unit 3 years ago and the furnishings were the same.



Thanks for clarifying that.  I had a different picture in my head of the older furnishings, but I may have confused it with research that I have been doing with our upcoming stay at SVR.  So, if this is what the older rooms look like, are there roos that have been updated? Or is this what to expect for all 2 bdrm units?


----------



## mrzrich

This was our 2 Bdrm June 2009.


----------



## kleldridge

wdwmom0f3 said:


> I read this thread all the time because I have played with the idea of staying here for years. The last few times we have been I have been so close to booking it, but chicken out and stay at POR, mainly to use dining plan.
> 
> This year is different. I have just talked DH into a trip back down for the week of Thanksgiving and I want to relax and have fun, and more importantly, have more space.  I am just not wanting to cram all of us in at Riverside again. I love the resort, but I need space. Plus, it will be fun to stay somewhere new.
> 
> I have just requested  a quote from vacation strategy, since reading about it on here. I have the rates from Ken too. I'm getting excited!!



We had always stayed at POFQ but needed to look at booking two rooms to have enough space.  Since we found Bonnet Creek, we have been so happy with the extra room and the price, we will likely never stay onsite as a family again.


----------



## southbound

We are planning a trip to Florida in October and are very interested in this resort.  Was originally going to book at Cypress Pointe, but WBC looks like a lot more fun for our 5 year old.  I've read hundreds of posts about this resort and want to thank everyone for all their time and effort to help those of us less experienced folks out!  

I have sent out a few emails for quotes/information and am still waiting to hear back.  It seems to me that getting a 2 bedroom unit for mid October shouldn't be a problem, so I'm wondering if I should wait until were a couple months out and try and book then???  Also, something I haven't seen is people staying here through either Vacation Upgrades or Vacation Strategy for 14 nights.  I've looked at a lot of different timeshare resorts and found the majority only rent out for 1 week at a time.  Big question is, can we get a unit for 14 days, or would we have to get 2 - 1 week stays?  I'd hate to have to switch over half way through our holiday.  We did this years ago at Orange Lake, and it wasn't fun, but it was broken up by going to Daytona Beach for a couple days.  

I'm not very Disney savvy, and so find it sometimes difficult to follow all the abbreviations.  Any and all information regarding this resort, would be very much appreciated.  We will definitely be renting a car, so we won't be using the shuttle service.  I'm still wondering if it's even worth requesting a particular room/view as we will probably be checking in much later than the 4pm check-in!  Our flight won't get in until 5pm (if it's on time) and by the time we get our luggage, get the rental car sorted, and drive to the resort... it'll be a couple hours later.  It seems that it's really first come, first serve with the views.  And I'm not even sure what view we want.  Yes, it would be brilliant to see the fireworks from our balcony, but it would also be great to be as close to the pools as possible.  I would really like to be close to the pirate ship pool and think I remember reading something about there being a pool bar close by???  Also, I take it you can't fill up a soft-sided cooler with your own beer and bring it to the pool area???  I figure this is a no-no with most resorts.  

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give...  I'm sure with so many months to go until our trip, I'll be posting a few more times.  

Now I just have to find out how to add one of those vacation ticker tape countdowns!


----------



## My2Monkeys

dprice72 said:


> We are just finishing up our first stay - on the whole very positive.  We were in building 5 and our room appeared to have been recently renovated.
> 
> Positives:
> - Check-in was fine.  I asked what buildings had availability and the agent offered 1, 4, and 5.  I read here that 5 was recently renovated so snagged it.  Unfortunately we were in a lower floor but only missed a high floor one night when we wanted to watch fireworks from here instead of the park.
> - Pool area was great.  Kids had a great time.
> - Loved having a grill... when I could find one with gas.
> - Room was GREAT.  Very clean.
> - The place was mostly quiet.  Lots of people here but no unruly teens, etc.
> 
> Negatives:
> - No wifi, but we were prepared and brought a router.  Unacceptable for a newly-renovated space to not have wifi.  This is 2012, after all.
> - Check-in and the vultures at the "parking pass" desk.  I checked the 35-49k box and the previously syrupy-sweet agent couldn't finish with me fast enough since I didn't qualify for her offer.  Oh, and she was offering $75 total for both my wife and I to attend an "owner update".
> - The only negative about the room was the dishwasher - it worked but was a cheaper unit and the wheels came off a couple of times.
> - 3 of 4 gas grills between buildings 5-6 were sans gas.  Not good.



Thanks for the review! Appreciate the info regarding wifi and the grills. 

Is building 5 the best choice for the "pirate" pool? I think I recall reading that somewhere. I have 2 boys who will love it so would like to be close.


----------



## dprice72

My2Monkeys said:


> Is building 5 the best choice for the "pirate" pool? I think I recall reading that somewhere. I have 2 boys who will love it so would like to be close.



It is... actually, either 5 or 6 will be good.  The pool at 6 was 50 yards (ish) from 5 with a connecting path.  Kids were regularly going back and forth.

Oh, and that was a sofabed in the pic.


----------



## My2Monkeys

dprice72 said:


> It is... actually, either 5 or 6 will be good.  The pool at 6 was 50 yards (ish) from 5 with a connecting path.  Kids were regularly going back and forth.
> 
> Oh, and that was a sofabed in the pic.



Great...thanks! I will definitely request building 5 or 6...fingers crossed!


----------



## Brian Noble

It's a relatively compact resort, and now that the hotel is completed and you can walk a complete circle around the lake, nothing is super far from anything else.  Even if you end up in another building, the pirate pool should be easily accessible.


----------



## Bonniec

We are going to be in building 3 facing the lake on the 9th floor (got a pres so found out ahead of time).

Anyone know what's in that area or what the view is like?


----------



## katallo

Bonniec said:


> We are going to be in building 3 facing the lake on the 9th floor (got a pres so found out ahead of time).
> 
> Anyone know what's in that area or what the view is like?



It should be a great view.  We were in Bldg 3 on an upper floor and the lake and fireworks were wonderful!


----------



## Xavier's Nana

Hi!
Just returned from our first stay at Bonnet Creek, as we have always stayed at either Beach Club, Contempory or Wilderness Lake.  We booked through Vacation Strategy and it could not have gone smoother.  We will definitely use them again.  Great people to deal with and very efficient.  We checked in on January 2 at about 9:30 a.m. and our only request was Tower 6 and we were able to check in immediately.  We were shocked and excited because we had planned to go to Hollywood Studios for the day and have to come home after the Osbourne Lights and unpack.  The view was not great, fourth floor, but since we were not around much, it was fine and even though we faced the parking lot, it was still a pretty view.  
We didn't use the facilities much, did get fast food from the snack bar and ate at the hotel family restaurant.  Not terribly impressed with the fast food for the money but the hotel restaurant food was great.
As far as the room, it was FANTASTIC.  We had a two bedroom and my son (30) daughter,(28) grandson (2) and I had plently of room.  We even had room in a quiet corner of the dining room to set up the portacrib so we didn't have to share the room with the baby but we still could use the living room in the evening to watch TV without disturbing the baby.
We did get a forceful timeshare pitch at checkin but when I said no thanks 4 or 5 times, it was finally dropped and never  heard from them again.  
We took advantage of the Pay It Forward tub and was pleased to see there was sunscreen, paper plates, cups, silverware, dish and washer soap, disinfectant, bottled water and even a crockpot.  Very useful!
All in all, we will probably never stay on sight again, even though my son was determined he would never like it offsight.  He loved having a master bedroom to himself and we made several walks around the complex and he agreed it was beautiful.


----------



## haPevraftr

Xavier's Nana said:


> Hi!
> Just returned from our first stay at Bonnet Creek, as we have always stayed at either Beach Club, Contempory or Wilderness Lake.  We booked through Vacation Strategy and it could not have gone smoother.  We will definitely use them again.  Great people to deal with and very efficient.  We checked in on January 2 at about 9:30 a.m. and our only request was Tower 6 and we were able to check in immediately.  We were shocked and excited because we had planned to go to Hollywood Studios for the day and have to come home after the Osbourne Lights and unpack.  The view was not great, fourth floor, but since we were not around much, it was fine and even though we faced the parking lot, it was still a pretty view.
> We didn't use the facilities much, did get fast food from the snack bar and ate at the hotel family restaurant.  Not terribly impressed with the fast food for the money but the hotel restaurant food was great.
> As far as the room, it was FANTASTIC.  We had a two bedroom and my son (30) daughter,(28) grandson (2) and I had plently of room.  We even had room in a quiet corner of the dining room to set up the portacrib so we didn't have to share the room with the baby but we still could use the living room in the evening to watch TV without disturbing the baby.
> We did get a forceful timeshare pitch at checkin but when I said no thanks 4 or 5 times, it was finally dropped and never  heard from them again.
> We took advantage of the Pay It Forward tub and was pleased to see there was sunscreen, paper plates, cups, silverware, dish and washer soap, disinfectant, bottled water and even a crockpot.  Very useful!
> All in all, we will probably never stay on sight again, even though my son was determined he would never like it offsight.  He loved having a master bedroom to himself and we made several walks around the complex and he agreed it was beautiful.



Sounds like you had a great trip!  Thanks for taking the time to post a review.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Just checking to clarify number of nights on our rental:

We reserved June 29 - July 5, 2012.

Was just going over some documents and realized that we're being charged for 7 days.  Is this correct, because I keep coming up with 6???

Here's the way I figured it:

June 29 = check in after 4 PM
June 30 = Day 1
July 1   =  Day 2
July 2   =  Day 3
July 3   =  Day 4
July 4   =  Day 5
July 5   =  Day 6 with check out before 10 AM

Am I figuring this out wrong?  I just want to make sure, before I bring it to the owner's attention.  If it IS only 6 days, I'm sure it was a mistake.  I don't feel I'm being "cheated" at all - at most I feel it's an oversight.  Just checking to make sure, as I said.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## minerva78

I've never stayed at WBC, but my understanding with most hotels/resorts is that your stay would fall into the "7 day/6 night" category, because they ususally include both check in and check out days as official "days".  I don't personally like this, because most often my check in and check out "days" will involve enough travel that I won't be able to do much on those days (like go to a theme park) but that seems to just be how resorts describe your stays.

What I DON'T know is how the owner calculates your expenses, because from what I've seen it appears as though most people are charged by the number of NIGHTS of their visit.  So even though your stay is technically 7 days, most places will charge you by the number of nights, which would be 6 nights - the nights of June 29 to July 4.  Who did you book through?  Someone who has booked and/or stayed here should be able to give you a better understanding of how that particular owner charges for the stays.  HTH.


----------



## Bonniec

They made a mistake.

We are staying the 20-27 which is 7 nights/8 days and we were charged for 7.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks minerva & Bonnie.
I'm gonna go ahead & contact the owner, then.  I'll let you know how it turns out.
Gretchen


----------



## Brian Noble

It is possible that the owner pre-booked the week for rental.  If so, you may want to either stay the extra night, or rent from someone else who can give you a better deal.


----------



## jaysmom4285

a couple of questions - 

We'll be arriving at WBC first thing on February 11.  Can we "check in" at that point and then go about our business at the parks and return later to find out our room assignment?  

I've tried to read through the thread, but I still don't have a good handle on restaurants.  What is available for casual places to eat, especially for breakfast?

Thanks for any help.  This is our first stay here, and any information would be appreciated.


----------



## nedac

jaysmom4285 said:


> a couple of questions -
> 
> We'll be arriving at WBC first thing on February 11.  Can we "check in" at that point and then go about our business at the parks and return later to find out our room assignment?
> 
> I've tried to read through the thread, but I still don't have a good handle on restaurants.  What is available for casual places to eat, especially for breakfast?
> 
> Thanks for any help.  This is our first stay here, and any information would be appreciated.



I am curious myself if I should check in then head to the parks, if it will help me make sure I get my requested room.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

I will be checking in Jan 29th.  Can anyone tell me do they have bell services to help with luggage?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks to all of you who replied to my question as to how days are calculated.  I just wanted to let you know that the owner did indeed make a mistake and is sending a refund.
Now I'll have another couple hundred dollars to add to the Disney fund!


----------



## vettechick99

What price quotes have y'all gotten for june? Ken said $1400 for a week in a 2 bedroom. I know it could go down but I'm not happy with that price in case it doesn't.


----------



## dsmith72

I am paying $1295 for 10 nights checking out June 6th with vacation strategies in a 2 bd room.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

We got a 1 bedroom deluxe villa from Vacation Strategy for 10 nights (May 23rd to June 2nd) for $1057. This includes all taxes and cleaning fees. Ive done alot of research and can not find one negative comment or experience with Vacation Strategy. They have been very helpful and fast to call me back or return emails (usually within the hr). Alot of people of this board have reported good experience with Vacation Strategy and Ken Price has not been able to match their prices.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Last year I paid $1549 for a 7 nights in a 3BR Pres.  June 11-19.

This year I need a 4 BR Pres for June 9-16.  I am hoping for a a good deal.


----------



## Teacher03

We are paying $1095 for 7 nights in June for a two bedroom through Vacation Strategy.  This is our first time staying at Bonnet Creek, and we are sooo excited!


----------



## SalandJeff

I suppose it depends on what time of year you are going, but we paid $750 for a 2 bedroom for 7 nights at the beginning of November.  We used someone on ebay.

If you use ebay, look for someone with 100% feedback on timeshare rentals only (not buying or selling other stuff).  Pay through paypal only.  Usually if you don't see an auction with your dates, you can send a private message to sellers with your dates and see if they can get what you need.


----------



## nedac

nedac said:


> I am curious myself if I should check in then head to the parks, if it will help me make sure I get my requested room.



Anyone know the answer to my question?

We are paying $575 for 7 nights in April with Vacation Strategy. Can't beat that!


----------



## ttfn3

jaysmom4285 said:


> a couple of questions -
> 
> We'll be arriving at WBC first thing on February 11.  Can we "check in" at that point and then go about our business at the parks and return later to find out our room assignment?
> 
> I've tried to read through the thread, but I still don't have a good handle on restaurants.  What is available for casual places to eat, especially for breakfast?
> 
> Thanks for any help.  This is our first stay here, and any information would be appreciated.



I'm sure you can "check in" and then go to the parks, and then return later to find out your room assignment.  WBC has a baggage area where they can store your bags for you. If you have a cell phone, the resort can call you when your room is ready.  You could also just hang out at the pool until your room is ready.  We have done this several times.  Make sure you pack your swimsuits, flip flops, and some suntan lotion in a handy place in your luggage for quick access. 

The only place I saw for breakfast when we traveled last year was the deli in the main building.  You could also buy (for a hefty price) some groceries in the little store near the checkin desk.  I prefer to buy some groceries at the grocery store offsite and have breakfast in our room.  Such a time & money saver!


----------



## southbound

We have had a quote for a two bedroom deluxe unit October 13 - 27 for $1575.00 including taxes and fees.  I think this is a great offer... anyone else have any thoughts on this price?  

Also, since we are going to be checking in later... after 7pm, is there really any chance of getting a fireworks view this late at night???  It seems like it's first come, first serve with this resort, and we'll definitely be a lot later than the 4pm check-in.  

Has anyone filled up a soft-sided cooler with beer and enjoyed it around the pool area?  Or is it strictly enforced that you buy your drinks from the bar???  If we are really far away from the building with the bar, that's going to be a pain to get drinks there all the time.  

Really hope someone can answer these questions for me... thanks in advance!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

southbound said:


> Has anyone filled up a soft-sided cooler with beer and enjoyed it around the pool area?  Or is it strictly enforced that you buy your drinks from the bar???  If we are really far away from the building with the bar, that's going to be a pain to get drinks there all the time.
> 
> Really hope someone can answer these questions for me... thanks in advance!



We took drinks to the pools in coolers all the time.  Everyone did.  Some people had tables full of food and drinks all set up for most of the afternoon.  They don't care where you get your food or drinks.

I have seen many people carting tons of groceries up to their room and down to to the pools.

Although we didn't use glass containers-they may be opposed to glass since so many people are barefoot.


----------



## vettechick99

We also took a cooler with us to the bar. Whoops, I mean pool. We're hardcore but not that hardcore. 

I emailed Ken back and told him that was out of our budget which he understood. I ended up emailing VS and they came back with a $1075 which I can live with. Do they try to rebook for you closer to time like Ken does? Either way, I am happy with this price. 

Anyone else going the last week in June? I am trying to convince my sister and her family to go that week too. The more the merrier!!


----------



## haPevraftr

vettechick99 said:


> We also took a cooler with us to the bar. Whoops, I mean pool. We're hardcore but not that hardcore.
> 
> I emailed Ken back and told him that was out of our budget which he understood. I ended up emailing VS and they came back with a $1075 which I can live with. Do they try to rebook for you closer to time like Ken does? Either way, I am happy with this price.
> 
> Anyone else going the last week in June? I am trying to convince my sister and her family to go that week too. The more the merrier!!



Go to VS's website and read the agreement that they have posted for owners from who they are purchasing points.  This should help you understand the price difference and answer your question.  I am totally speculating, but I think that they quote you the lower price with the assumption that they can rebook for  cheaper (in order to get to the price that they have quoted you).  It also shows how much they are paying to owners for the points.  I am unfamiliar with how Wyndham points work, but if what they are offering is a lowball then that explains the price difference as well.  Lowball or not, it must be appealing to enough owners that VS has been able to get the points for bookings.  We have booked with VS for WBC for next NYE.


----------



## Bonniec

Ugh, this week is taking F-O-R-E-V-E-R!! I am seriously so excited to check out the 4 bedroom pres. We go Friday and this week is just dragging!


----------



## southbound

Thanks for the info Grace and vettechick!  That eases my mind a lot!  My husband loves his beer, especially if he's on vacation.  Poor guy works very hard, and Disney is NOT his idea of a vacation...  He's totally doing this for me and our little one.  So, I want to make him smile, and loading up some beer in the cooler will definitely make his day.  I can't believe this man wants absolutely zero input into this holiday.  I get anything I want out of it, and he just wants to carry the bags (and yes, I'll be packing for the 3 of us)  to the car, get on the plane, and see his two best girls smiling!  I do have a pretty great husband    

That is a big difference, vettechick, and just think what it could buy for you when you go in June!  I am thinking of booking it with VS because I've read enough positives, and they've been super prompt at getting back to me, which is a plus.  And I like the price... it's way cheaper than I was expecting to pay for accommodations, so I'm thinking I'm way ahead already.  I can use the difference to take our daughter for a few character meals without guilt.  

I am super excited for you, Bonnie!  I can't imagine being that close to going, time definitely would be dragging!  Have a fantastic time, and don't forget, we're all sitting here wanting to live vicariously through you!  So, tell us all about it, and take lots of pics to share with your captive audience!  



Still trying to figure out the vacation countdown ticker ???


----------



## haPevraftr

Bonniec said:


> Ugh, this week is taking F-O-R-E-V-E-R!! I am seriously so excited to check out the 4 bedroom pres. We go Friday and this week is just dragging!



So exciting!   Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Janet Hill

Vacation Strategy is able to offer such low initial prices because they are leverages other member's points to insure  they can always rebook at half points with an upgrade.  If you read the statement they have for the folks whose points they are using, if the unit isn't being used they get their points back at the 20 day mark so they don't lose their points.  They have full acccess to the member's account (see where they ask for member number and password).

They can book multiple units and at the 60 day mark move around the reservations to get the unit for the fewest points.  They now only have reservations using discount points and upgrades.  Who knows how many other members points they have used (maybe none).  I'm sure their goal is that their points are the first rented.

This business model is surviving in part because of the economy and desperate folks hoping their points get rented.


----------



## MadisonsMommy

My friend is going with her family (hubby & 3 boys - 10, 8, 6) at the end of February...first Disney trip for them! I recommended Bonnet Creek after our first stay two years ago...loved it!!! We actually had the main building which I know is really hard to request so I'm wondering given the kids ages, which tower would you request for them? Any info would be appreciated!!!


----------



## billash

Does the toll road from the airport to the property have the cash pay option?  Rental car companies want to charge $7/day for toll pass option.

Should i just exit the airport North and take the service/side roads to I4?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

billash said:


> Does the toll road from the airport to the property have the cash pay option?  Rental car companies want to charge $7/day for toll pass option.
> 
> Should i just exit the airport North and take the service/side roads to I4?



There is a cash pay option.  Just watch carefully because you have to exit to pay the toll.


----------



## ttfn3

southbound said:


> Also, since we are going to be checking in later... after 7pm, is there really any chance of getting a fireworks view this late at night???  It seems like it's first come, first serve with this resort, and we'll definitely be a lot later than the 4pm check-in.
> 
> Has anyone filled up a soft-sided cooler with beer and enjoyed it around the pool area?  Or is it strictly enforced that you buy your drinks from the bar???  If we are really far away from the building with the bar, that's going to be a pain to get drinks there all the time.
> 
> Really hope someone can answer these questions for me... thanks in advance!



We stayed at WBC last year, and checked in around 7 pm, and got a great room with a fireworks view.  So  - it's a possibility.  We did call ahead and made some requests, and then politely made requests when we checked in.  So, it is a possibility that you can get a fireworks view if you check in after 4 pm.

We also took food, and drinks in coolers down to the pool area.  I like to pack a couple of collapsable soft side coolers in our luggage. I also pack various sizes of plastic/sandbags in my luggage, for use at the resort. No one ever said anything to us about bringing our own food & drinks to the pool.  As others have stated, I would not take anything that is glass or breakable. 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## southbound

Thanks for the info, ttfn!!!  I will definitely try for the fireworks view as my daughter asked for it, but I'm not going to hold my breath, and it won't ruin my trip if it doesn't happen.  Most of the time we'll be too busy to care about what view we have!  

Sure do appreciate the fact that we can bring our own drinks and snacks to the pool area!  I've got a nice soft-sided cooler that I'm gonna pack and take with us.  And I will make sure to only bring cans to the pool area, I can imagine if they frown on anything, it would be glass bottles where there are so many barefooted kids/adults!  

I know it's 9 months away, but I can't stop thinking about it...  I love the planning part almost as much as going.  Crazy, eh?  I guess it's what keeps us going until we can get there.  My hubby is not into Disney at all, so we will probably not be back until our daughter is about 11 or 12 and then most likely never again.      So, I'm going to make the most of this trip!  

I'm going to plan for 4 character meals as well, just wish they weren't so darn expensive!  But my girl is Cinderella crazy, so we have to see her at least twice... and I enjoyed Chef Mickey's years ago (2003) with my son, and of course, we'll hit CP for breakfast with Pooh and the gang!  

I keep hoping for some more pics, I can't get enough!  LOL    Would be nice to hear what people are saying about the new hotel too!  What restaurants are in there and anything else relevant.


----------



## Mommydust

We'll be there next week, thanks to Ken, and I have a few questions.  Are bath towels provided, or do you bring your own? Is there a clean-up policy at the end of your stay or does housekeeping take care of that when you leave? Also, I understand you need a router for wifi.  I don't have a router, is there any other means to access the internet from the suite? Thanks!


----------



## applepiedemon

I have a few questions for all you BC pros...

   Do they have bed rails?

   What building would you suggest for a 3 bdroom with 4 adults & 3 kiddos under 7?

    How reliable & what is a typical shuttle schedule as we have seen some bad reviews?

TIA


----------



## Photobee

jaysmom4285 said:


> a couple of questions -
> 
> We'll be arriving at WBC first thing on February 11.  Can we "check in" at that point and then go about our business at the parks and return later to find out our room assignment?
> 
> I've tried to read through the thread, but I still don't have a good handle on restaurants.  What is available for casual places to eat, especially for breakfast?
> 
> Thanks for any help.  This is our first stay here, and any information would be appreciated.



This will be our first stay, but to cut down on costs, we plan on eating breakfast in our room each day!  Having a kitchen will be a great help for cutting down costs on breakfasts, snackfoods, dessert at the end of a long day, or packing lunches, eating meals on a non park day!


----------



## southbound

Photobee said:


> This will be our first stay, but to cut down on costs, we plan on eating breakfast in our room each day!  Having a kitchen will be a great help for cutting down costs on breakfasts, snackfoods, dessert at the end of a long day, or packing lunches, eating meals on a non park day!





When are you heading down, Photobee?  I think having the full kitchen is one of the best parts of staying at a resort like WBC!  The savings alone on just breakfast is huge... and like you said, snacks or desserts, and eating on non park days will save on costs.  Plus you can eat better things when you've got a kitchen for non-perishables!  I don't have an IHOP where I live, so I plan on having a few pancake breakfasts while down on vacation, but other than that, it's breakfast in the room for sure!  Even just a couple drinks costs a lot when you're doing it a number of times every day.  

My sister froze water and partially froze some fresh fruit to enjoy as a snack at the parks for her 3 year old daughter, and she said that saved her quite a bit and the fruit was still nicely chilled.  I think I'll try that out for my girl too.


----------



## Upatnoon

Mommydust said:


> We'll be there next week, thanks to Ken, and I have a few questions.  Are bath towels provided, or do you bring your own? Is there a clean-up policy at the end of your stay or does housekeeping take care of that when you leave? Also, I understand you need a router for wifi.  I don't have a router, is there any other means to access the internet from the suite? Thanks!


Of course towels are provided. For pool towels, you do have to check them out for the duration of your trip and check them in at the end.

No cleaning up is necessary. To check out, you just leave.

Free Internet is available in every room via ethernet cable. You just plug it into your laptop and go. Wifi is also available in Tower 6 and in some of the common areas. If you really need wifi and you're worried you won't be able to get it it in your room, you can buy a router for around $20.


----------



## Beemitchcowski

Comparing it to staying at Windsor Hills (since they are both "self catering") ..We stayed at WH last time...and the only real "complaint" I have of staying at a "home" is that we were asked to wash some towels/sheets and start the dishwasher before leaving....is it the same for Bonnet Creek? Also at the house they gave us dishwasher pellets...garbage bags...are things like that included at Bonnet Creek? I know there isn't daily cleaning without a charge...but just wondering about what is expected!  Thanks!

I feel a little silly now..I should of read that last post!


----------



## billash

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> There is a cash pay option.  Just watch carefully because you have to exit to pay the toll.



Thank you.  I am assuming i go south out of the airport and take that route?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

billash said:


> Thank you.  I am assuming i go south out of the airport and take that route?



I prefer to go to the North exit myself (the Beachline), don't know why I just always do.  I go to the airport using the South entrance (the 417).

Using the North airport exit you will take the 528 West (right hand) exit from Airport Blvd, go West on 528 until it deadends into I-4, merge onto I-4 South to the EPCOT Center Dr (536) exit and go towards Epcot (which is West) (not World Center Dr to the East)  Go through the WDW Arch  , and take the second right-hand exit to E Buena Vista Dr westbound.  The first light will be Chelonia Parkway-go left.  WBC will be on your left.


----------



## ClanHarrison

Bonniec said:


> Ugh, this week is taking F-O-R-E-V-E-R!! I am seriously so excited to check out the 4 bedroom pres. We go Friday and this week is just dragging!



I'm excited FOR you!  You're gonna think you died & have gone to heaven  .  Seriously...it was a beautiful experience.  I'm not sure how I'll EVER go back to WBC and NOT stay in the 4 b/r Pres.  We spoiled ourselves.


----------



## thelionqueen

Brian Noble said:


> Yes, the PP has the details on reserving specific rooms.
> 
> For everything else, the best place to start learning about your new Wyndham ownership is the directory.  You can get to it from the online site, but you have to be logged in as an owner.  Here is a direct link.
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/



Thank you both for the great information, it is truly appreciated!  I'm learning as I go with these points, and I like what I see so far   I'm ready to experience Bonnet Creek with my boys..who are now equally as excited!!


----------



## jwisnefske

We are a little over a week away from our trip to Disney. We have rented a 2 bedroom deluxe for our family of 6 and a 1 bedroom deluxe for my parents.

I called down to WBC today to ask a question. (Had previously called to request our 2 rooms in the same building) The gal at the front desk said our rooms are right next to each other, she said she knew our room number, but couldn't tell me. It was a secret  WTH...

I am so excited to get this trip going and getting away from the frigid cold here in Wisconsin.  8 more days!!!


----------



## mrzrich

jwisnefske said:


> We are a little over a week away from our trip to Disney. We have rented a 2 bedroom deluxe for our family of 6 and a 1 bedroom deluxe for my parents.
> 
> I called down to WBC today to ask a question. (Had previously called to request our 2 rooms in the same building) The gal at the front desk said our rooms are right next to each other, she said she knew our room number, but couldn't tell me. It was a secret  WTH...
> 
> I am so excited to get this trip going and getting away from the frigid cold here in Wisconsin.  8 more days!!!



They won't tell you because they don't want you showing up early, harassing the previous occupants to GET OUT early.

Believe me this happens.  I have stayed at campgrounds were you reserve a site by site #.  Check out was 1 PM.  Check in was 4PM.  They day we were checking out, we were packing up our camper and a big RV pulled up. It was 11 AM. The man got out asking if we were ready to leave because he wanted to check in.  

We had planned on finishing our packing and then eating lunch before we left, but this man's presence kind of cramped our style.

He wasn't nasty or anything, he had just made good time on the road.  However, in this day and age of people not having common courtesy anymore, I could see where some people might get nasty.


----------



## Bonniec

Can you ask for extra towels in your room or do I need to pack more? I know you can wash but I usually need extras.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

jwisnefske said:


> We are a little over a week away from our trip to Disney. We have rented a 2 bedroom deluxe for our family of 6 and a 1 bedroom deluxe for my parents.
> 
> I called down to WBC today to ask a question. (Had previously called to request our 2 rooms in the same building) The gal at the front desk said our rooms are right next to each other, she said she knew our room number, but couldn't tell me. It was a secret  WTH...
> 
> I am so excited to get this trip going and getting away from the frigid cold here in Wisconsin.  8 more days!!!



Have a GREAT trip!


----------



## 2wins

vettechick99 said:


> We also took a cooler with us to the bar. Whoops, I mean pool. We're hardcore but not that hardcore.
> 
> I emailed Ken back and told him that was out of our budget which he understood. I ended up emailing VS and they came back with a $1075 which I can live with. Do they try to rebook for you closer to time like Ken does? Either way, I am happy with this price.
> 
> Anyone else going the last week in June? I am trying to convince my sister and her family to go that week too. The more the merrier!!



Hey Vettechick,
Your thread and helpful advice is the reason we booked BC in Nov. 2010.  I am so relieved to see that you to are considering Vacation Strategy.  We love Ken Price, but are trying to save as much money as we can.  Humaira seems incredibly helpful and nice.  We will be there 6-6 to 6-13.  Did you book w/VS?


----------



## 2wins

Bonniec said:


> Ugh, this week is taking F-O-R-E-V-E-R!! I am seriously so excited to check out the 4 bedroom pres. We go Friday and this week is just dragging!



Have a great trip!  Post your review when you get back so we can live vicariously through you.  I have pics of the 4 bdrm pres unit on page 76 if you'd like to see them.


----------



## 2wins

Can anyone tell me a little more about the rental agreement with Vacation Strategy?  They e mailed me a quote with an  agreement embedded in the e mail.  I then had to reply to the email and send in my deposit within 24 hrs.  There was nowhere for me or them to sign.  Has anyone who rented with them experienced this.  I e mailed them to ask, but it is quite late and don't expect to hear anything until later.


----------



## southbound

jwisnefske said:


> We are a little over a week away from our trip to Disney. We have rented a 2 bedroom deluxe for our family of 6 and a 1 bedroom deluxe for my parents.
> 
> I called down to WBC today to ask a question. (Had previously called to request our 2 rooms in the same building) The gal at the front desk said our rooms are right next to each other, she said she knew our room number, but couldn't tell me. It was a secret  WTH...
> 
> I am so excited to get this trip going and getting away from the frigid cold here in Wisconsin.  8 more days!!!






I bet you must be excited!  I have months to go, and I'm super psyched about it already!  I hope you have a fantastic trip and nothing but sunshine and blue skies...  You are really lucky to have your rooms right next to each other too, that bodes well for your trip  

I'd love to see your pics of Bonnet Creek when you get back.  I think it helps us get our fix until we can go ourselves.


----------



## southbound

Photobee said:


> This will be our first stay, but to cut down on costs, we plan on eating breakfast in our room each day!  Having a kitchen will be a great help for cutting down costs on breakfasts, snackfoods, dessert at the end of a long day, or packing lunches, eating meals on a non park day!







Hey Photobee... looks to me like you'll be there right after us.  I'd be more than happy to leave my stuff for you in the 'pay it forward' box.  I'm not worried about receiving anything, but I hate throwing stuff away, and if someone else can benefit, then great!  And if you can't use it, you could always leave it for someone else after you, if you don't mind?


----------



## Bonniec

2wins said:


> Have a great trip!  Post your review when you get back so we can live vicariously through you.  I have pics of the 4 bdrm pres unit on page 76 if you'd like to see them.



Thanks! We leave this morning and I'm super excited.  Did you have lots of towels in your pres? Im trying to decide whether to shovel some in the too full suitcase LOL

Off to check out your pics now!

ETA: Oh yes, I have already drooled at your pics several times.


----------



## My2Monkeys

Bonniec said:


> Thanks! We leave this morning and I'm super excited.



Have a great trip!


----------



## brucerob62

Beemitchcowski said:


> Comparing it to staying at Windsor Hills (since they are both "self catering") ..We stayed at WH last time...and the only real "complaint" I have of staying at a "home" is that we were asked to wash some towels/sheets and start the dishwasher before leaving....is it the same for Bonnet Creek? Also at the house they gave us dishwasher pellets...garbage bags...are things like that included at Bonnet Creek? I know there isn't daily cleaning without a charge...but just wondering about what is expected!  Thanks!
> 
> I feel a little silly now..I should of read that last post!



hi, we just got back from WBC..it was awesome..all we had to do on last day was put pellet in dishwasher and start it up..and put dirty towels in the bathroom in a pile. that was it..so easy to checkout..have fun great place to stay ..will go back in 13 months


----------



## Upatnoon

Bonniec said:


> Thanks! We leave this morning and I'm super excited.  Did you have lots of towels in your pres? Im trying to decide whether to shovel some in the too full suitcase LOL
> 
> Off to check out your pics now!
> 
> ETA: Oh yes, I have already drooled at your pics several times.


There are a lot of towels in the room. Both bathrooms have several full sets of towels. Some people have reported on here that you can get even more towels if you need them. I would save the space in your luggage for souvenirs.


----------



## coachb

Is the parking pass really necessary at BC? Put another way, are there any ramifications if you don't display the pass on your car? I'd prefer to avoid the timeshare sales pitch hassle if I can. I know to check off the lowest income box on the survey, unplug my phone etc. I'd just rather not go through the whole exercise if I can avoid it.


----------



## suebedo

For those of you who have booked with Vacation STRATEGIES, how did you contact them?  I have requested a quote via their website contact form TWICE, I have never heard back.  Did you call them?
Thanks


----------



## brucerob62

suebedo said:


> For those of you who have booked with Vacation STRATEGIES, how did you contact them?  I have requested a quote via their website contact form TWICE, I have never heard back.  Did you call them?
> Thanks


 hi,

thats bizarre they are very good about getting back to you, but their direct number is 3214451525 if you must call them..give them a couple days..how long has it been?


----------



## brucerob62

coachb said:


> Is the parking pass really necessary at BC? Put another way, are there any ramifications if you don't display the pass on your car? I'd prefer to avoid the timeshare sales pitch hassle if I can. I know to check off the lowest income box on the survey, unplug my phone etc. I'd just rather not go through the whole exercise if I can avoid it.



WHo knows what might happen ..if they check cars in the lot..cant see them doing it..but you never happen..i never got called after i checked lowest income level..so dont worry about unhooking your phone..


----------



## My2Monkeys

suebedo said:


> For those of you who have booked with Vacation STRATEGIES, how did you contact them?  I have requested a quote via their website contact form TWICE, I have never heard back.  Did you call them?
> Thanks



It took them about 24 hours to respond to my request for a quote on their website. And when I had a question a few days later, I had to email twice to get a response. This is not the norm from what I've read and from what I've heard IRL from a friend who booked thru VS in the fall. Perhaps its just a super busy time for them?  In any case, I would just call if you don't hear back within 24 hours.


----------



## jason586

Our family is going to WDW and would like to get 7 nights at WBC (somewhere between Feb 06-15).

*Are these prices possible for next month (Feb)???*  I checked skyauction but did not see anything.  Thanks in advance for any help or direction.


QUOTE:
"I would also encourage you to check out skyauction.com. But I would add one caveat, only do Wyndham Bonnet Creek. *Feb 2011, we got a 2bd condo for $468 for the whole week*. *In Dec, we got a 1bd for $350 for the whole week*. Their buses are the best off-site buses, they run every 20-30 minutes, and it is only about a 10 minute ride to most parks. Bonnet Creek also has some incredible pools and activities. That is the only place I will stay off-site."


----------



## missbrown305

Ok, I'm a new member but loooong time fan of this forum. My family will be staying at WBC in March and I'm still trying to find out the locations of the 2 bed presidentials (which we booked). I read in one post that all the pres suites are in tower 6, but then in another that they are disbursed throughout all of the towers. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## southbound

jason586 said:


> Our family is going to WDW and would like to get 7 nights at WBC (somewhere between Feb 06-15).
> 
> *Are these prices possible for next month (Feb)???*  I checked skyauction but did not see anything.  Thanks in advance for any help or direction.
> 
> 
> QUOTE:
> "I would also encourage you to check out skyauction.com. But I would add one caveat, only do Wyndham Bonnet Creek. *Feb 2011, we got a 2bd condo for $468 for the whole week*. *In Dec, we got a 1bd for $350 for the whole week*. Their buses are the best off-site buses, they run every 20-30 minutes, and it is only about a 10 minute ride to most parks. Bonnet Creek also has some incredible pools and activities. That is the only place I will stay off-site."




Jason, I'm pretty new to this thread, but I've read lots of good things about vacationstrategy.com and vacationupgrades.com and have received quotes from both about our upcoming visit in October.  You must be really excited about your trip... it's so close!


----------



## JessLCH

missbrown305 said:


> Ok, I'm a new member but loooong time fan of this forum. My family will be staying at WBC in March and I'm still trying to find out the locations of the 2 bed presidentials (which we booked). I read in one post that all the pres suites are in tower 6, but then in another that they are disbursed throughout all of the towers. Anyone know for sure?



I was explicitly told by Vacation Strategy that all the 2 bedroom presidentials are in tower 6 only but the 4 bedroom presidentials are in several different buildings.  We have two 2 bedroom presidentials booked for Nov.  We wanted tower 6.


----------



## 3suns

Okay, based upon what I've read here, I am once again considering WBC for our stay.  I just got a quote of $1295 for June 2-11 for a 2 BR DLX from Vacation Strategies.  That seems high to me.  Any thoughts?


----------



## minerva78

I have a question about pools at Bonnet Creek: are there any pools there that are appropriate for young children?  I'm in the process of doing research for a trip in May 2013 and my kids will be 4 and 5 1/2 then.  I plan on getting them swimming lessons this summer, after my youngest turns 3, but I'm not sure how comfortable I will be with them in a large pool.  Maybe they will be okay after lessons and me in the pool with them - I'm not swimmer so I really don't know.    Although my goal is to get over my fear of swimming and take lessons too, we'll see if I can really make that happen!    Anyone remember how deep the pools were, especially if you had kids that age who were beginning swimmers?


----------



## ampc3

Does anyone know if the resort can provide bed rails for toddlers? I know when we stayed at All star Movies they did without charge. 
Thanks!

To the post above mine... never have been there but looks like from the pictures I saw that there is zero depth entry and definitely a kids area with a baby pool and sprinkler things HTH...


----------



## Beemitchcowski

3suns said:


> Okay, based upon what I've read here, I am once again considering WBC for our stay.  I just got a quote of $1295 for June 2-11 for a 2 BR DLX from Vacation Strategies.  That seems high to me.  Any thoughts?



Doesn't seem too bad of a quote....We are going through Vacation Upgrades..Ken..and according to his site...if you book 60 days or under...the daily rate for a 2 bedroom deluxe is $120 r $120 during Value Season...There have been other posts where I see people get it for cheaper than that (through other people I think) but I rather go through Ken who I have heard really good things about! JMO.


----------



## missbrown305

Can I assume that all of the pres suites in tower 6 will have stainless steel appliances and flatscreens? I'm not sure, but I think I may have seen a few pics on tripadvisor of a pres with black appliances and a tube t.v. Not that it would blow it for me, it absolutely would not. I just need something to obsess about for the next 60 days until we go!!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Can't answer your question, missbrown, but I sure can share your feelings!  Lord ony knows what I'll have to obsess about once the trip is over!


----------



## missbrown305

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Can't answer your question, missbrown, but I sure can share your feelings!  Lord ony knows what I'll have to obsess about once the trip is over!




Thanks gretchen, I'm so excited I can hardly stand it!


----------



## Bonniec

Woohoo! So I am here now and taking a little siesta on the balcony.  I'll make a few comments now and post pics later when I get back.

We are in a 4 bedroom presidential. We are in tower 3 on the top floor (9th for this building). I read on here that tower 3 is the last tower to be updated, scheduled in March. So that makes this an older one and I can see that about it. Some of the furniture is a bit worn. The living room has a flat screen but the bedrooms have old TVs. The appliances are not stainless steel, though still look nice. My bed doesn't have a fitted sheet. Someone tucked a flat sheet up under it. The towels are very old...I have better towels in my home. This unit does not have the Bose surround sound. And I don't have that cool computer thing on my wall. If I had known any of that prior to coming I would been obsessing about it.

But honestly, the place is pretty freaking nice despite all that and we are all completey happy. I ended up getting the place off ebay for $185 a night. We've stayed in several 4 star resorts in the area and for $185 a night, this place is a steal! It looks way better in person than in the pics, and the pics out there look pretty good! This will likely be our place of choice from now on.


We have a perfect view of the fireworks and they are MUCH closer than I expected. Everyone's photos make them look a lot further away than they really are.

The balcony is my favorite part so far. It is really long on the presidential and the lounge chairs are super comfy. We just sat out here last night and watched both Wishes and Illuminations. Pretty awesome. 

I love the jacuzzi tubs too! Except I didn't realise they turn on 15 minutes after you get out to self dry. We freaked out thinking the jets came on and it was gonna burn up the motor. I ran water in it to try and cover the jets. Only to have it try to dry itself again 15 minutes later. We repeated this panicky scenario 3 times before my DH saw the card that I neglected to read letting me know this is normal. I felt really stupid and he agreed that I should feel really stupid. 

The pools are lovely! And yes there are tons of choices for toddlers. Most have zero entry depth. My kids especially love the mini golf. My littlest thinks the giant chess set is awesome.

They had karoke last night at the next tower. It was interesting listening to the 3 drunk girls try to sing Justin Bieber's "Baby". DH is praying they don't do this every night. 

Lets's see what else.....


I checked in early at 10:00 no problems. Sales guy didn't bother me at all. I just said no. He said, "No what?" I said, "No, I am not buying...we live too close." And he left me alone, lol. I don't know if they have tried to call or not. The wired internet cord is not working so we stole the phone's cord to access the internet....so our phone is unplugged.

The shuttle bus has been great! Not crowded at all, but maybe that's because it's January. They come every 30 minutes during the busier times for each park. Now that it's dinner time, they come every hour...but leave the parks every 30 minutes. Plus they are accomidating....

My 5 year old and I went to rope drop. The first shuttle returning doesn't start until 12:20. But my son had an upset stomach and we needed to get back. I went to the bus area and waited until they came to drop people off at MK. I asked if she would let us get on and she did, no questions asked. The Bonnet buses do have a tip jar so I tipped her for that.

Our place is freaking huge and I don't want to go home....ever.

Okay, I think that's all for now.  Time to get ready for O'Hana's! First time going there.


----------



## My2Monkeys

Bonniec said:


> Woohoo! So I am here now and taking a little siesta on the balcony.  I'll make a few comments now and post pics later when I get back.
> 
> We are in a 4 bedroom presidential. We are in tower 3 on the top floor (9th for this building). I read on here that tower 3 is the last tower to be updated, scheduled in March. So that makes this an older one and I can see that about it. Some of the furniture is a bit worn. The living room has a flat screen but the bedrooms have old TVs. The appliances are not stainless steel, though still look nice. My bed doesn't have a fitted sheet. Someone tucked a flat sheet up under it. The towels are very old...I have better towels in my home. This unit does not have the Bose surround sound. And I don't have that cool computer thing on my wall. If I had known any of that prior to coming I would been obsessing about it.
> 
> But honestly, the place is pretty freaking nice despite all that and we are all completey happy. I ended up getting the place off ebay for $185 a night. We've stayed in several 4 star resorts in the area and for $185 a night, this place is a steal! It looks way better in person than in the pics, and the pics out there look pretty good! This will likely be our place of choice from now on.
> 
> 
> We have a perfect view of the fireworks and they are MUCH closer than I expected. Everyone's photos make them look a lot further away than they really are.
> 
> The balcony is my favorite part so far. It is really long on the presidential and the lounge chairs are super comfy. We just sat out here last night and watched both Wishes and Illuminations. Pretty awesome.
> 
> I love the jacuzzi tubs too! Except I didn't realise they turn on 15 minutes after you get out to self dry. We freaked out thinking the jets came on and it was gonna burn up the motor. I ran water in it to try and cover the jets. Only to have it try to dry itself again 15 minutes later. We repeated this panicky scenario 3 times before my DH saw the card that I neglected to read letting me know this is normal. I felt really stupid and he agreed that I should feel really stupid.
> 
> The pools are lovely! And yes there are tons of choices for toddlers. Most have zero entry depth. My kids especially love the mini golf. My littlest thinks the giant chess set is awesome.
> 
> They had karoke last night at the next tower. It was interesting listening to the 3 drunk girls try to sing Justin Bieber's "Baby". DH is praying they don't do this every night.
> 
> Lets's see what else.....
> 
> 
> I checked in early at 10:00 no problems. Sales guy didn't bother me at all. I just said no. He said, "No what?" I said, "No, I am not buying...we live too close." And he left me alone, lol. I don't know if they have tried to call or not. The wired internet cord is not working so we stole the phone's cord to access the internet....so our phone is unplugged.
> 
> The shuttle bus has been great! Not crowded at all, but maybe that's because it's January. They come every 30 minutes during the busier times for each park. Now that it's dinner time, they come every hour...but leave the parks every 30 minutes. Plus they are accomidating....
> 
> My 5 year old and I went to rope drop. The first shuttle returning doesn't start until 12:20. But my son had an upset stomach and we needed to get back. I went to the bus area and waited until they came to drop people off at MK. I asked if she would let us get on and she did, no questions asked. The Bonnet buses do have a tip jar so I tipped her for that.
> 
> Our place is freaking huge and I don't want to go home....ever.
> 
> Okay, I think that's all for now.  Time to get ready for O'Hana's! First time going there.



Fabulous update! Can't wait to see your pics! Enjoy!!


----------



## jwisnefske

southbound said:


> I bet you must be excited!  I have months to go, and I'm super psyched about it already!  I hope you have a fantastic trip and nothing but sunshine and blue skies...  You are really lucky to have your rooms right next to each other too, that bodes well for your trip
> 
> I'd love to see your pics of Bonnet Creek when you get back.  I think it helps us get our fix until we can go ourselves.



I will make sure to post a trip report and pics when we return. I am so ready to get away.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Glad you're lovin it, Bonniec!  Your post brought such a smile to my face!  Can't wait to see your pics & hear all about your trip.  Wishing you the best trip ever!

Looking forward to what you have to say about your trip & WBC too, jwisnefske!  Hope your trip is all you hope it will be and more.

I'm so thankful to all of you who have posted your thoughts, advice, and reviews here.  We never would have known about WBC without your generosity.


----------



## S. C.

Edited: found what I was looking for.


----------



## southbound

Bonniec said:


> Woohoo! So I am here now and taking a little siesta on the balcony.  I'll make a few comments now and post pics later when I get back.
> 
> 
> We have a perfect view of the fireworks and they are MUCH closer than I expected. Everyone's photos make them look a lot further away than they really are.
> 
> The balcony is my favorite part so far. It is really long on the presidential and the lounge chairs are super comfy. We just sat out here last night and watched both Wishes and Illuminations. Pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> The pools are lovely! And yes there are tons of choices for toddlers. Most have zero entry depth. My kids especially love the mini golf. My littlest thinks the giant chess set is awesome.
> 
> They had karoke last night at the next tower. It was interesting listening to the 3 drunk girls try to sing Justin Bieber's "Baby". DH is praying they don't do this every night.
> 
> Lets's see what else.....
> 
> 
> Our place is freaking huge and I don't want to go home....ever.
> 
> Okay, I think that's all for now.  Time to get ready for O'Hana's! First time going there.




Thanks for posting, Bonnie!  It's great to live through others while we wait all the long weeks and months until we get to go!  I too thought the fireworks were far away, so it's nice to hear how close they are.  I bet that's an amazing sight to see.  I really hope we get a fireworks view too, but it won't be the end of the world if we don't!

I'd love to hear what you think of O'Hana's.  I'm thinking of trying it too, but not sure if we'll have enough time.  So much to do, so little time to do it.  

I'll cross my fingers that you don't get anymore drunken karaoke!  Is there really any other kind?  LOL

I'll be eagerly awaiting your other posts/pics


----------



## southbound

jwisnefske said:


> I will make sure to post a trip report and pics when we return. I am so ready to get away.




Thanks a bunch!  I'm looking forward to it!  I bet you're ready...  nothing like getting away from winter for a week or two.  I'm very envious, as we've been in a deep freeze for over a week now and though it's warmed up a bit, it's still bloody cold.


----------



## Elissajoy

Hello all, new to BC. I got a quote from Denise (who is very nice) at Vacation Upgrades: $200/nt. for a 2 BR villa for a Sunday to Sunday stay July 2012. Sounds great to me. What do y'all think ? Thanks


----------



## DianeV

Sounds expensive to me...but it is pretty far ahead so maybe thats why. We paid $139 a night recently for a 3 bedroom




Elissajoy said:


> Hello all, new to BC. I got a quote from Denise (who is very nice) at Vacation Upgrades: $200/nt. for a 2 BR villa for a Sunday to Sunday stay July 2012. Sounds great to me. What do y'all think ? Thanks


----------



## MickeyHereWeCome!

Elissajoy said:


> Hello all, new to BC. I got a quote from Denise (who is very nice) at Vacation Upgrades: $200/nt. for a 2 BR villa for a Sunday to Sunday stay July 2012. Sounds great to me. What do y'all think ? Thanks




That was what I was quoted at first.  I had gotten a cheaper quote elsewhere, and casually mentioned that in my response.  Since we are going at the end of the month (July), and they expect rates to drop in August, I was offered a rate of $140/night.  The only downfall is that this can't be adjusted if something cheaper comes along closer to the date.  I was happy with that, so I snagged it.  Ken and Denise seem great to work with.


----------



## ::danielle::

minerva78 said:


> I have a question about pools at Bonnet Creek: are there any pools there that are appropriate for young children?  I'm in the process of doing research for a trip in May 2013 and my kids will be 4 and 5 1/2 then.  I plan on getting them swimming lessons this summer, after my youngest turns 3, but I'm not sure how comfortable I will be with them in a large pool.  Maybe they will be okay after lessons and me in the pool with them - I'm not swimmer so I really don't know.    Although my goal is to get over my fear of swimming and take lessons too, we'll see if I can really make that happen!    Anyone remember how deep the pools were, especially if you had kids that age who were beginning swimmers?



If you're nervous about your kids swimming in pools, I highly recommend these Puddle Jumper life vests.

http://www.amazon.com/Stearns-Puddl...E0C6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327234139&sr=8-2


They are so well designed and comfortable!  They keep your kids bouyant so it is physically impossible for them to flip face down into the water.  It's considered a life saving device by the US Coast Guard.  I picked up one for my daughter when she was 2 years old and it has worked out great.

The link above is for Amazon but my Target carries them with the summer swimming supplies.

HTH!


----------



## JessLCH

Elissajoy said:


> Hello all, new to BC. I got a quote from Denise (who is very nice) at Vacation Upgrades: $200/nt. for a 2 BR villa for a Sunday to Sunday stay July 2012. Sounds great to me. What do y'all think ? Thanks [/QU
> Vacation Strategy will likely give you a better price.


----------



## minerva78

::danielle:: said:


> If you're nervous about your kids swimming in pools, I highly recommend these Puddle Jumper life vests.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stearns-Puddl...E0C6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327234139&sr=8-2
> 
> 
> They are so well designed and comfortable!  They keep your kids bouyant so it is physically impossible for them to flip face down into the water.  It's considered a life saving device by the US Coast Guard.  I picked up one for my daughter when she was 2 years old and it has worked out great.
> 
> The link above is for Amazon but my Target carries them with the summer swimming supplies.
> 
> HTH!



Oh, thank you for this suggestion!  I had been looking into some swim vests for my girls, to try out at in a pool at the beach this summer, but I had no idea which type was the best.  I love all of the positive Amazon reviews - these sound perfect!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Those vests look great, danielle.  Thanks for posting the video/info.


----------



## thelionqueen

Bonniec said:


> Woohoo! So I am here now and taking a little siesta on the balcony.  I'll make a few comments now and post pics later when I get back.
> 
> We are in a 4 bedroom presidential. We are in tower 3 on the top floor (9th for this building). I read on here that tower 3 is the last tower to be updated, scheduled in March. So that makes this an older one and I can see that about it. Some of the furniture is a bit worn. The living room has a flat screen but the bedrooms have old TVs. The appliances are not stainless steel, though still look nice. My bed doesn't have a fitted sheet. Someone tucked a flat sheet up under it. The towels are very old...I have better towels in my home. This unit does not have the Bose surround sound. And I don't have that cool computer thing on my wall. If I had known any of that prior to coming I would been obsessing about it.
> 
> But honestly, the place is pretty freaking nice despite all that and we are all completey happy. I ended up getting the place off ebay for $185 a night. We've stayed in several 4 star resorts in the area and for $185 a night, this place is a steal! It looks way better in person than in the pics, and the pics out there look pretty good! This will likely be our place of choice from now on.
> 
> 
> We have a perfect view of the fireworks and they are MUCH closer than I expected. Everyone's photos make them look a lot further away than they really are.
> 
> The balcony is my favorite part so far. It is really long on the presidential and the lounge chairs are super comfy. We just sat out here last night and watched both Wishes and Illuminations. Pretty awesome.
> 
> I love the jacuzzi tubs too! Except I didn't realise they turn on 15 minutes after you get out to self dry. We freaked out thinking the jets came on and it was gonna burn up the motor. I ran water in it to try and cover the jets. Only to have it try to dry itself again 15 minutes later. We repeated this panicky scenario 3 times before my DH saw the card that I neglected to read letting me know this is normal. I felt really stupid and he agreed that I should feel really stupid.
> 
> The pools are lovely! And yes there are tons of choices for toddlers. Most have zero entry depth. My kids especially love the mini golf. My littlest thinks the giant chess set is awesome.
> 
> They had karoke last night at the next tower. It was interesting listening to the 3 drunk girls try to sing Justin Bieber's "Baby". DH is praying they don't do this every night.
> 
> Lets's see what else.....
> 
> 
> I checked in early at 10:00 no problems. Sales guy didn't bother me at all. I just said no. He said, "No what?" I said, "No, I am not buying...we live too close." And he left me alone, lol. I don't know if they have tried to call or not. The wired internet cord is not working so we stole the phone's cord to access the internet....so our phone is unplugged.
> 
> The shuttle bus has been great! Not crowded at all, but maybe that's because it's January. They come every 30 minutes during the busier times for each park. Now that it's dinner time, they come every hour...but leave the parks every 30 minutes. Plus they are accomidating....
> 
> My 5 year old and I went to rope drop. The first shuttle returning doesn't start until 12:20. But my son had an upset stomach and we needed to get back. I went to the bus area and waited until they came to drop people off at MK. I asked if she would let us get on and she did, no questions asked. The Bonnet buses do have a tip jar so I tipped her for that.
> 
> Our place is freaking huge and I don't want to go home....ever.
> 
> Okay, I think that's all for now.  Time to get ready for O'Hana's! First time going there.



Thanks for the GREAT update!!  It's almost like I'm able to experience the resort through your description..I love it!!

Hope you enjoy Ohana...we love it!  We have gone for Breakfast & Dinner, and while the Breakfast is out of this world (one of the best on property IMO), the dinner was lack lustre at best for me.  The meats were super dry and no characters.  We only did dinner once, no desire to return for that meal..but have been there for breakfast at least 20 times...LOVE IT!!  Can't wait to hear more..enjoy your trip...I'm so jealous but loving your reportS!


----------



## southbound

Just wondering if anyone has heard anything about VS lately?  I contacted them for a quote, which they got back to me with right away.  And my following questions were answered very promptly as well.  I sent a message to them on the 17th and 19th requesting a quote for a presidential suite as well, but haven't heard back from them at all!  I thought this was pretty strange considering how timely they were with my first quote and follow up questions.  Any information would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Bonniec

thelionqueen said:


> Thanks for the GREAT update!!  It's almost like I'm able to experience the resort through your description..I love it!!
> 
> Hope you enjoy Ohana...we love it!  We have gone for Breakfast & Dinner, and while the Breakfast is out of this world (one of the best on property IMO), the dinner was lack lustre at best for me.  The meats were super dry and no characters.  We only did dinner once, no desire to return for that meal..but have been there for breakfast at least 20 times...LOVE IT!!  Can't wait to hear more..enjoy your trip...I'm so jealous but loving your reportS!



It's interesting that you say that. We had a great time and everything was very nice. I'm glad we got to experience it. The meats were good though the pork was dry. Everything else was very nice.....but it wasn't amazing like everyone makes it out to be. 

And the only one of us who liked the bread pudding was my daughter. Then again, we generally don't like bread pudding so it's not a surprise. 

We were seated right on time, our server was great...brought my son a ginormous bowl of ice cream and THREE cupcakes for his birthday, lol. Also, watching his smile while he shook moroccas (sp?) around the room in the little parade made it worth it.

We certainly enjoyed ourselves, but it wasn't much better than eating at a TGI Fridays or something. It was tasty....but just not sure I would go out of my way to do it again unless I were staying at the resort.

We have reservations for breakfast on Thursday and like you, I expect I will like it more. Both because I love breakfast  and because Stitch is out absolute favorite.

I'll also add that I liked Boma a lot but again, not as wonderful as I expected. Yet my picky husband LOVED it and he wasn't that crazy about O'Hanas. Since he is a meat and potatos guy, I expected it the other way around.

And Chef Mickey's breakfast (10:30 res) was WAAAY better than I expected it to be.

At some point I'll post reviews in the review section.



Still loving the resort, but dang it....I have to clean up today. It's starting to get messy. Maid service is $225!  

Bus service is still great, have not had to stand once. But again, maybe that's because it's January. Every single bus driver has been amazing. You can tell they are working for them tips, so we have been tipping everytime.

I think we are going to try and come back in the summer. Even though our passes will be bocked from Disney. It's just nice to relax here.


----------



## Bonniec

double post


----------



## 3suns

southbound said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard anything about VS lately?  I contacted them for a quote, which they got back to me with right away.  And my following questions were answered very promptly as well.  I sent a message to them on the 17th and 19th requesting a quote for a presidential suite as well, but haven't heard back from them at all!  I thought this was pretty strange considering how timely they were with my first quote and follow up questions.  Any information would be appreciated.  Thanks!



I got an email from them yesterday.   They resent a quote, which I'd already received previously, indicating they'd been having email submission issues with their business account.


----------



## 3suns

southbound said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard anything about VS lately?  I contacted them for a quote, which they got back to me with right away.  And my following questions were answered very promptly as well.  I sent a message to them on the 17th and 19th requesting a quote for a presidential suite as well, but haven't heard back from them at all!  I thought this was pretty strange considering how timely they were with my first quote and follow up questions.  Any information would be appreciated.  Thanks!



I got an email from them yesterday.   They resent a quote, which I'd already received previously, indicating they'd been having email submission issues with their business account.


----------



## southbound

3suns said:


> I got an email from them yesterday.   They resent a quote, which I'd already received previously, indicating they'd been having email submission issues with their business account.





Thanks for letting me know!  I won't give up on them yet, and will resend my request once more!


----------



## billash

I want everyone to know that i really appreciate all your insight and advice re this resort/hotel.  My family and I cant wait to spend 5 great days at WDW.  

Here's to keeping my fingers crossed that Daddy gets to ride Toy Story this time...


----------



## carlbarry

billash said:


> I want everyone to know that i really appreciate all your insight and advice re this resort/hotel.  My family and I cant wait to spend 5 great days at WDW.
> 
> Here's to keeping my fingers crossed that Daddy gets to ride Toy Story this time...



I was at Hollywood Studios this past December.  The entire crowd at rope drop moved as one to Toy Story.  I went along, and got a Fast Pass.  I said to a Cast Member that this is incredible, that everybody runs to Toy Story.
He looked a little disgusted and said, "Inevitably, every day."
I then headed over to Star Tours, which I walked on 3 times!


----------



## dizneechic

Hi Everyone.  We're finally back home and settled from our week of bliss down at Disney.  We stayed in a 3BR Presidential in tower 6 rented through Paul at Utopia World Vacations.  Experience renting was fabulous.  Great rates, prompt communication and follow through. 

FYI for those that want to skip ahead - the link to room pictures is at the bottom.  

We checked in on 1/14 around 9PM.  Being tired from our trip down and driving ourselves to BC and not being overly familiar with the location we found it a little confusing (and frustrating) that night to figure out where to go (check in at T6) but once we saw it all in daylight it was much easier to navigate.  We still think they should have better signage though!  

Check in was a breeze, although we were not given our preassigned room. I was slightly dissapointed at that because we would have been higher up, but I understand that preassignments are not guaranteed.  I never had to fill out a form at the parking desk and she gave me some goody bag (toothpaste & misc) and told me to call her in the morning.  I had said I was trying to get to the room ASAP to catch the rest of the Patriots game as we just flew in from MA and were missing the Tebow/Brady match up.    GO PATS!

Overall the room was fantastic.  A few minor cleanliness issues but you only came across them when you really looked, but it also made you think twice.  Mainly there were dust on the blinds (ie probably haven't been wiped down in a few months and you don't notice it unless you open them a certain way), we found a cheeze-it against the boards under the bed in one of the secondary bedrooms, a receipt on the floor in the master bedroom under the nightstand from 3 weeks before our check in, and the master bathroom floor had apparently had something spilled on it that you could only see in certain lighting but it was in several areas.  We also had the sheet thing Bonnie mentioned several posts back where they used a flat sheet vs a fitted sheet so it didn't cover the entire bed completely (this bugged my tall dh), however on the 3rd bedroom (queen bed) there was a fitted sheet although it was a little small and barely fit the bed.  I had brought Clorox wipes so day 1 gave most counters and tables a wipe down just for my own sanity, we didn't discover the other issues until later in our stay so I'm glad I wiped down upon arrival.

We had 2 maintenance issues which were resolved very quickly.  One was the balcony door not locking, and this was sadly user error and us not knowing the lift the handle and turn the lock at the same time.  Since we didn't think this was very intuitive we thought a sign would be useful, but hey, maybe doors work like that elsewhere too?  Also the previous occupants had entered a combo to lock the safe in the open position so we couldn't close it to put in our stuff.  Maintenance was great and resolved both issues for us very quickly (on a late Sat night no less!)

Noise levels at the resort were much better than Disney resorts.  Very little from the halls except for our door rattling *every single time* someone in the hall would open a door.  We think this is because the 3 & 4 BR's have double door entries so we jammed some folded paper towels under the door we didn't use to make it stay still and this solved the rattling.  We did hear pool music and some pool noise just about every night.  The music wasn't an issue though until Friday night when the guys at the bar below our room cranked it.  Occasionally we could hear people drag the wood dining room chairs across the floor which was loud, but there is just no way to avoid that - those things are heavy!!

The kitchen and room supplies were well stocked.  They provided 2 addl rolls of toilet paper for each bathroom, and an additional roll of paper towels under the kitchen sink.  We had 3 packets of laundry soap provided and 4 packets of dishwasher soap.  There was a great variety of dishes and utensils (including a pizza cutter and cheese grater!) however no frying pan (or any stove top style pan) and only 1 small broiling/baking type of dish.  We had ordered groceries from Garden Grocer (fabulous BTW!) and had frozen pizzas and nothing to cook them on.  We did make a grocery store run midweek so managed to pick up some foil baking dishes for those.  There was no cello wrap or foil so if we had left overs or wanted to wrap something we were unable to.  i had some extra ziplocks we brought from home, but that didn't really help much with our left over pizza we had (so pack some if you think you will need it).

We never used any of the facilities of the resort, but my kids were certainly tempted by them.  We loved tower 6 and having the garage to park in.  On arrival night before we realized we could park int he garage, finding parking was tough.  We found it easiest to go in the hotels entrance (Wyndham Grand) and park at the elevator.  All of the staff we encountered were fabulous and guests were even super friendly and chatty.  

With out further adieu, we also took room pictures upon checkout.  Pardon our trash we had to bring with us and our suitcases piled by the door.  
Link to 3BR Presidential pictures @ Bonnet Creek. Room 1205 Tower 6.
http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/...et creek rm 1205 tower 6/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks you so much for your review & pics, disneechick!
Were you able to see any fireworks at all?


----------



## dizneechic

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thanks you so much for your review & pics, disneechick!
> Were you able to see any fireworks at all?



No we couldn't see MK or Epcot but we could hear then every night like clockwork.  My kids and dh thought they were thunderstorms.   

On the 19th HS did a special fireworks event and we would have had a perfect view for that but didn't find out until the last big bangs which were much louder than the normal Epcot ones which drew our attention to it.


----------



## southbound

dizneechic said:


> Hi Everyone.  We're finally back home and settled from our week of bliss down at Disney.  We stayed in a 3BR Presidential in tower 6 rented through Paul at Utopia World Vacations.  Experience renting was fabulous.  Great rates, prompt communication and follow through.
> 
> FYI for those that want to skip ahead - the link to room pictures is at the bottom.
> 
> We checked in on 1/14 around 9PM.  Being tired from our trip down and driving ourselves to BC and not being overly familiar with the location we found it a little confusing (and frustrating) that night to figure out where to go (check in at T6) but once we saw it all in daylight it was much easier to navigate.  We still think they should have better signage though!
> 
> Check in was a breeze, although we were not given our preassigned room. I was slightly dissapointed at that because we would have been higher up, but I understand that preassignments are not guaranteed.  I never had to fill out a form at the parking desk and she gave me some goody bag (toothpaste & misc) and told me to call her in the morning.  I had said I was trying to get to the room ASAP to catch the rest of the Patriots game as we just flew in from MA and were missing the Tebow/Brady match up.    GO PATS!
> 
> Overall the room was fantastic.  A few minor cleanliness issues but you only came across them when you really looked, but it also made you think twice.  Mainly there were dust on the blinds (ie probably haven't been wiped down in a few months and you don't notice it unless you open them a certain way), we found a cheeze-it against the boards under the bed in one of the secondary bedrooms, a receipt on the floor in the master bedroom under the nightstand from 3 weeks before our check in, and the master bathroom floor had apparently had something spilled on it that you could only see in certain lighting but it was in several areas.  We also had the sheet thing Bonnie mentioned several posts back where they used a flat sheet vs a fitted sheet so it didn't cover the entire bed completely (this bugged my tall dh), however on the 3rd bedroom (queen bed) there was a fitted sheet although it was a little small and barely fit the bed.  I had brought Clorox wipes so day 1 gave most counters and tables a wipe down just for my own sanity, we didn't discover the other issues until later in our stay so I'm glad I wiped down upon arrival.
> 
> We had 2 maintenance issues which were resolved very quickly.  One was the balcony door not locking, and this was sadly user error and us not knowing the lift the handle and turn the lock at the same time.  Since we didn't think this was very intuitive we thought a sign would be useful, but hey, maybe doors work like that elsewhere too?  Also the previous occupants had entered a combo to lock the safe in the open position so we couldn't close it to put in our stuff.  Maintenance was great and resolved both issues for us very quickly (on a late Sat night no less!)
> 
> Noise levels at the resort were much better than Disney resorts.  Very little from the halls except for our door rattling *every single time* someone in the hall would open a door.  We think this is because the 3 & 4 BR's have double door entries so we jammed some folded paper towels under the door we didn't use to make it stay still and this solved the rattling.  We did hear pool music and some pool noise just about every night.  The music wasn't an issue though until Friday night when the guys at the bar below our room cranked it.  Occasionally we could hear people drag the wood dining room chairs across the floor which was loud, but there is just no way to avoid that - those things are heavy!!
> 
> The kitchen and room supplies were well stocked.  They provided 2 addl rolls of toilet paper for each bathroom, and an additional roll of paper towels under the kitchen sink.  We had 3 packets of laundry soap provided and 4 packets of dishwasher soap.  There was a great variety of dishes and utensils (including a pizza cutter and cheese grater!) however no frying pan (or any stove top style pan) and only 1 small broiling/baking type of dish.  We had ordered groceries from Garden Grocer (fabulous BTW!) and had frozen pizzas and nothing to cook them on.  We did make a grocery store run midweek so managed to pick up some foil baking dishes for those.  There was no cello wrap or foil so if we had left overs or wanted to wrap something we were unable to.  i had some extra ziplocks we brought from home, but that didn't really help much with our left over pizza we had (so pack some if you think you will need it).
> 
> We never used any of the facilities of the resort, but my kids were certainly tempted by them.  We loved tower 6 and having the garage to park in.  On arrival night before we realized we could park int he garage, finding parking was tough.  We found it easiest to go in the hotels entrance (Wyndham Grand) and park at the elevator.  All of the staff we encountered were fabulous and guests were even super friendly and chatty.
> 
> With out further adieu, we also took room pictures upon checkout.  Pardon our trash we had to bring with us and our suitcases piled by the door.
> Link to 3BR Presidential pictures @ Bonnet Creek. Room 1205 Tower 6.
> http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/...et creek rm 1205 tower 6/?albumview=slideshow





Thanks for sharing this with us dizneechic!  It was great to read, and I loved the pics you took.  We are going to be checking in late too, so I'm wondering if it's worthwhile even asking for a particular room/view.  You had a great view, even though it wasn't a fireworks view.  I'm wondering the same thing, about going in the dark and things not being entirely clear... thanks for letting us know.

Did they say anything about the sheets on the bed?  I'm wondering why they wouldn't put a fitted sheet on them?  I don't blame you for doing a wipe down either, I'm sure a lot of us ladies do/will do the same thing.  The cleaning ladies probably have a lot of rooms to get through and it's easy to miss some stuff.  I did see a pic once of someone's room that had an actual small vacuum in it... did you guys have one or was it just the usual carpet sweeper?

Thanks so much for letting us know what you got in your room.  I was planning on bringing a few items with me, but maybe I'll just pick some stuff up down there and leave it in a pay it forward bin for someone else.  Hard to believe they don't supply you with a baking tray or frying pan.  These items are almost 'must haves' in any kitchen.  

Thanks again for taking the time to let us live through you and your trip.  You had some great advice (especially for someone like me who's never been to WBC) and I'm glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## dissy_dee

We were there December 13-17 in building 3.  I think we were on the 6th floor.  We had a good view of fireworks at both Magic Kingdom and EPCOT.  It was awesome watching the fireworks at both parks at the same time.  

We stayed in a one bedroom which was extremely nice.  We had no complaints whatsoever.  

Our kitchen was fully stocked with dishes including pots and pans.  We did not cook but I did look through all the cabinets.  

The pool areas were awesome....lots for the kids to do.  It was chilly getting out of the water but I like it HOT when I swim.  The hot tubs were great.  

We are heading back down November 16-25 with 11 people.  I was hoping to get a 4 bedroom presidential suite but I forgot to call on the exact date to get one through our timeshare points.  

I booked 2 two bedroom deluxe condos, which sleep 8 each.  We are so excited and can't wait to get back down there.  This resort is an amazing place to stay and rivals any Disney Resort I have stayed at.  Lota of room and the pools are to die for.  LOL.


----------



## nancy155

Dizneechic thank you so much for taking the time to write up such a nice summary as well as the slide show is GREAT!  I am so anxious to be there already..  Have to wait though as I will be headed to DC in May for my daughters graduation for her Masters program then on to training in N.C. after that.  At least in being busy should make the time fly by!


----------



## cocoabean1

Does anyone know if there is shuttle service to the airport?


----------



## dissy_dee

cocoabean1 said:


> Does anyone know if there is shuttle service to the airport?


I do not think there are any airport shuttle service from Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Upatnoon

cocoabean1 said:


> Does anyone know if there is shuttle service to the airport?


You can pay a company like Mears to shuttle you from the airport, but there is no "free" disney-like service.


----------



## casper_jj11

How would most of you suggest getting part of our party to the resort? DH and the kids and I are renting a minivan at the airport but while it will hold everyone to get to the parks during the trip, it won't hold my parents plus all our luggage to and from the airport. I need to find a good way to get my parents from MCO to Bonnet Creek, hopefully arriving at the same or similar time as us. We usually do a grocery stop along the way but figure we'll do that in the afternoon after we check in instead. I don't want mom and dad to have a dozen stops to get there. Direct trip is best. Could be taxi, or private driver or bus if one goes directly ... suggestions?


----------



## Brian Noble

Private car is probably close in cost to the taxi, but will be a lot more pleasant.


----------



## Beemitchcowski

I am wondering if highchairs are available in the units?


----------



## dizneechic

casper_jj11 said:


> How would most of you suggest getting part of our party to the resort? DH and the kids and I are renting a minivan at the airport but while it will hold everyone to get to the parks during the trip, it won't hold my parents plus all our luggage to and from the airport. I need to find a good way to get my parents from MCO to Bonnet Creek, hopefully arriving at the same or similar time as us. We usually do a grocery stop along the way but figure we'll do that in the afternoon after we check in instead. I don't want mom and dad to have a dozen stops to get there. Direct trip is best. Could be taxi, or private driver or bus if one goes directly ... suggestions?



I agree with Brian on the private car but also want to suggest renting a 2nd vehicle.  Not only will it provide you more flexibility if your schedules differ or if someone just wants to relax, but it will most likely cost the same overall as the car service.

We typically rent vehicles through Dollar (use their Express service) and book in advance of the trip.  We've found though that rates drop tremendously the week before our arrivals with us being able to rent a minivan for 250ish for the week (including the taxes) and mid to full size cars for 105ish for the week (taxes included).  We just rebook and cancel the 1st ressies.    The only downside if you used both vehicles when visiting the parks would be 2 parking charges but you could even leave the 2nd car parked at BC for the week and just use the minivan as planned.


----------



## under da UP

Thx for the pics disneechick! I think we are going to request a lake view in tower 5or6. They've done a nice job on the landscaping. But I guess anything would look better than my snow covered view right now. T-minus 9days til we can put our request in


----------



## 2CMickey

I am beyond excited.  Just booked a 3 bedroom villa through vacation strategy and got an awesome deal for April.  This will be our first Disney trip and what a better way to celebrate my daughters sweet 16 and my little ones 5th birthday.  They are going to be so surprised.  Wearent telling them until we leave.  WBC looks amazing and I want to thank everyone for all of the great info.


----------



## SgtClaymore

I'm just trying to stay updated .
Thanks,
-KK


----------



## applepiedemon

Thanks for all the info!  I have been reading away but have a couple of questions.

1.  Do they offer bed rails?

2.  What time do the shuttles start returning to BC?  

3.  What times are there no shuttles?

4.  What tower & what view would you suggest for a family? 

5.  What or is there a difference between a Pres 3 bdroom & any other 3 bedroom units?

6.  How far in advance can I make a room request?


----------



## Upatnoon

Beemitchcowski said:


> I am wondering if highchairs are available in the units?


High chairs and pack 'n' play cribs are available for free. Tell them when you check in and they will be delivered to your room.


----------



## BobbyBudnick

Just got done booking with Ken and Denise for March. They offered the best deal out of anyone. Even with my 50% Disney dscount the value resort came to $700 for a week. Paying a bit more for a sweet condo is so worth it.


----------



## Fierce Fairy

I just booked with Ken and Denise for March ( 1BR Pres. 4 nights). I was a little nervous but a lot of folks up here had good experiences with them. Great Price! Great Service! I am so excited. This is out 20th anniversary trip. Just me and the hubby (no kids) !! . Did I mention I was excited. 

Just a side note. I did try Vacation Strategy. It took about 1 day for them to get back with me and I did get a quote from them....as a matter of fact I got two quotes with two different prices $556 and $586. The quotes were sent two hours apart. That did make me a little uneasy. But it could have been an honest mistake.


----------



## wvhokies

Just booked our 2 bedroom deluxe with Vacation Strategy.  Looking forward to our trip to Tampa and Orlando in May!

For those who haven't heard back from Vacation Strategy after requesting a quote, I'd recommend sending a reply email to the automatically generated one.  After I did that, I got both a quote and an apology for not responding sooner.  They indicated they had been inundated with a lot of requests.

Now, wasn't there a "pay it forward" posting for people headed to Bonnet Creek for people to pass their "stuff" onto when they leave?  Can someone give me the link?


----------



## under da UP

wvhokies said:


> Now, wasn't there a "pay it forward" posting for people headed to Bonnet Creek for people to pass their "stuff" onto when they leave?  Can someone give me the link?



www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2663580 is the pay it forward thread.


----------



## casper_jj11

dizneechic said:


> I agree with Brian on the private car but also want to suggest renting a 2nd vehicle.  Not only will it provide you more flexibility if your schedules differ or if someone just wants to relax, but it will most likely cost the same overall as the car service.
> 
> We typically rent vehicles through Dollar (use their Express service) and book in advance of the trip.  We've found though that rates drop tremendously the week before our arrivals with us being able to rent a minivan for 250ish for the week (including the taxes) and mid to full size cars for 105ish for the week (taxes included).  We just rebook and cancel the 1st ressies.    The only downside if you used both vehicles when visiting the parks would be 2 parking charges but you could even leave the 2nd car parked at BC for the week and just use the minivan as planned.





Brian Noble said:


> Private car is probably close in cost to the taxi, but will be a lot more pleasant.



Thanks! I was thinking private car. Is Mears the only one around? Or should I say, is that the one most would recommend?

I had completely dismissed the rental for mom and dad figuring it didn't make sense to have it if it would sit all week but if its the same cost, it may work. That said, I'm really thinkging mom and dad aren't going to want to drive. They don't do strange city driving anymore and DH and I still get lost every time we leave the airport. I think it'd be too stressful for my parents. I'll ask them though.


----------



## Bonniec

*1. Do they offer bed rails?*
No clue, but you could call them to ask if no one knows.

*2. What time do the shuttles start returning to BC? *
The schedule will vary. When you check in, they will give you a schedule. I can tell you what it was like when we were there last week. Shuttles ran every half hour for the parks in the morning. But did not start returning until after lunch. (However, my son was sick and I went to the bus as it was dropping off and she let us on no problems. In the evenings, the buses go to the parks every hour but come back every half hour. In the afternoon around 2:090ish, there was a big gap for a couple hours with no bus. Also, the downtown Disney ones don't start until around 3:00, so nothing in the morning.

There are two pick up spots. Tower 1 was a lot less busy than tower 2. We also took a taxi a few times from some parks when we couldn't coincide with the buses. From DHS to BC it cost about $15 with a tip and from Epcot it was $20. I might have tipped a bit too much though. Sometimes it was worth it just to get back. Mostly the shuttle system was very nice.

Lastly, I had plenty of time to get to rope drops and also to stay until park closing and get buses.

*3. What times are there no shuttles?*
see above

*4. What tower & what view would you suggest for a family?* 
We were in tower 3 facing the lake and could see the Epcot ball nice and big. MK was behind the Epcot ball so I could not see Cinderella's Castle but I could see Wishes fireworks nicely as well as Epcot's Illuminations.

Tower 6 is bigger and newer than what we had but I loved my view. So no matter where you end up, it will likely be nice in one way or another.

*5. What or is there a difference between a Pres 3 bdroom & any other 3 bedroom units?*
Yes, a presidential is bigger and more luxurious. But Im sure even their normal rooms are great. I'll be trying to get my 4 bedroom pres pics up later today, we just got back last night.

*6. How far in advance can I make a room request? *
Likely anytime but I wouldn't be upset if you don't get what you request. The place is extremely large. Im still unclear how the presidentials work. I knew my room and building numbers ahead of time. But after reading Cariann's review it sounds like her presidential was moved? So maybe those are semi-assigned.


----------



## Mommytink

Does anyone know if the new hotel has opened?  My MIL is interested in staying there but can't seem to find any info.


----------



## Brian Noble

This past October.

http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/MCOGR/main.wnt


----------



## Bonniec

Someone link me to the photo thread for Bonnet, I can't find it.


----------



## dizneechic

Bonniec said:


> Someone link me to the photo thread for Bonnet, I can't find it.



Room view thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2723278

Bonnet Creek photo thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701195


----------



## Bonniec

Thanks!

Okay, posted my pics there. Starting with post #98
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43874386&posted=1#post43874386


----------



## 100AcreWood

What does a typical week at BC cost?  We are planning a trip for October and we have 2 adults and 3 children.  

Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

100AcreWood said:


> What does a typical week at BC cost?  We are planning a trip for October and we have 2 adults and 3 children.
> 
> Thanks!


One way to see what people are paying is to check the completed listings for bonnet creek rentals on ebay.


----------



## jwisnefske

We have arrived at WBC. Checked in yesterday and I don't think I ever want to leave. I feel like I am getting my Mexican and Disney vacation in one. We have a 2 bdrm and 1 bdrm in build 5, 12th floor. My parents who have the 1 bdr have a view of HS and AK we have the view of DTD. Wouldn't trade it for anything. 

Yesterday we spend the afternoon down by the pool/lazy river outside building 5 and it was wonderful!! All 4 of my kids loved it. 

Rooms are beautiful. We have everything we need in the kitchen for meals/snacks. I am not sure if these are remodeled rooms, but they are clean and well kept. 

Check in was a breeze. We don't have a car so skipped the parking desk completely. Got a couple of calls from sales and have turned off the phone in our room and turned the main one down. 

Overall first impression, heaven. We have stayed at disney resorts before but as a family of 6 we will probably never stay there again. We have so much room in here and it is so much nicer.

Trying the busses today. They run about every 30 minutes.


----------



## Bonniec

Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## southbound

jwisnefske said:


> We have arrived at WBC. Checked in yesterday and I don't think I ever want to leave. I feel like I am getting my Mexican and Disney vacation in one. We have a 2 bdrm and 1 bdrm in build 5, 12th floor. My parents who have the 1 bdr have a view of HS and AK we have the view of DTD. Wouldn't trade it for anything.
> 
> Yesterday we spend the afternoon down by the pool/lazy river outside building 5 and it was wonderful!! All 4 of my kids loved it.
> 
> Rooms are beautiful. We have everything we need in the kitchen for meals/snacks. I am not sure if these are remodeled rooms, but they are clean and well kept.
> 
> Check in was a breeze. We don't have a car so skipped the parking desk completely. Got a couple of calls from sales and have turned off the phone in our room and turned the main one down.
> 
> Overall first impression, heaven. We have stayed at disney resorts before but as a family of 6 we will probably never stay there again. We have so much room in here and it is so much nicer.
> 
> Trying the busses today. They run about every 30 minutes.




Have a great time!  Thanks for keeping us updated, and hope to hear more!!!


----------



## southbound

jwisnefske said:


> We have arrived at WBC. Checked in yesterday and I don't think I ever want to leave. I feel like I am getting my Mexican and Disney vacation in one. We have a 2 bdrm and 1 bdrm in build 5, 12th floor. My parents who have the 1 bdr have a view of HS and AK we have the view of DTD. Wouldn't trade it for anything.
> 
> Yesterday we spend the afternoon down by the pool/lazy river outside building 5 and it was wonderful!! All 4 of my kids loved it.
> 
> Rooms are beautiful. We have everything we need in the kitchen for meals/snacks. I am not sure if these are remodeled rooms, but they are clean and well kept.
> 
> Check in was a breeze. We don't have a car so skipped the parking desk completely. Got a couple of calls from sales and have turned off the phone in our room and turned the main one down.
> 
> Overall first impression, heaven. We have stayed at disney resorts before but as a family of 6 we will probably never stay there again. We have so much room in here and it is so much nicer.
> 
> Trying the busses today. They run about every 30 minutes.




Have a great time!  Thanks for keeping us updated, and hope to hear more!!!


----------



## southbound

Sorry for the double post...  computer malfunction!!!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Just checked in today at about 11:00 am and my room was ready a little after noon.  I am in the main building overlooking the pool/lazy river which is exactly what I wanted and didn't even have to ask.  I just love sitting on my balcony and watching all the kids having fun.  The room looks like it could use a little updating but it's clean and plenty big.

Off to the pool and then MK for the evening!


----------



## southbound

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Just checked in today at about 11:00 am and my room was ready a little after noon.  I am in the main building overlooking the pool/lazy river which is exactly what I wanted and didn't even have to ask.  I just love sitting on my balcony and watching all the kids having fun.  The room looks like it could use a little updating but it's clean and plenty big.
> 
> Off to the pool and then MK for the evening!





Have a great time!  What size room are you in?  Love to see your pics if you want to share.


----------



## padams626

Hi all 

My family and I will be visiting WBC for the first time. My son and I are uber excited ! My wife's only concern is how comfortable the beds are. I'd appreciate any input on the comfort of the beds.

Thanks!


----------



## Echo queen

padams626 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My family and I will be visiting WBC for the first time. My son and I are uber excited ! My wife's only concern is how comfortable the beds are. I'd appreciate any input on the comfort of the beds.
> 
> Thanks!



The beds were very comfortable for me and my family we spent 6 nights BC and 5 nights disney beach club and 1 night Universal royal pacific and all of the beds were great.  URP were the most plush/rich feeling.  Hope this helps.


----------



## dizneechic

padams626 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My family and I will be visiting WBC for the first time. My son and I are uber excited ! My wife's only concern is how comfortable the beds are. I'd appreciate any input on the comfort of the beds.
> 
> Thanks!



We were ok with the beds but didn't love them by any means.  We're used to tempupedic beds though and the BC beds were soft and squishy.  I can sleep anywhere though so it wasn't much of an issue and my dh who needs a firm bed had no issues with them.  What bothered me more were the pillows.  I hated them!  I like down pillows or at least pillows with some softness to them (or will use nothing) and all but one of the 10 in our unit were firm and full so it felt like I was sleeping on a rock.  No one else was bothered by them in our family though so I just went through them all until I found the one that worked best for me.


----------



## talulabelle

Does WBC have transportation from Airport to the resort and back?  - If so, how much does it cost per person?  I'm wonderng if it will be cheaper for my large family to just rent a car.


----------



## Brian Noble

The resort does not.  You could get a taxi, a town car, or probably a Mears shuttle.  My thinking is that by the time I pay for one of those options, the extra cost of a rental car is well worth it.


----------



## talulabelle

Brian Noble said:


> The resort does not.  You could get a taxi, a town car, or probably a Mears shuttle.  My thinking is that by the time I pay for one of those options, the extra cost of a rental car is well worth it.



Thanks, I'm thinking the same thing...especially since I could stop at a grocery store or Walmart on the way to the resort and load up for the week.  Also, I won't have to pack bulky items like diapers if I buy them down there.


----------



## KingK12

This property is beautiful!!! I love it....


----------



## padams626

Echo queen said:


> The beds were very comfortable for me and my family we spent 6 nights BC and 5 nights disney beach club and 1 night Universal royal pacific and all of the beds were great.  URP were the most plush/rich feeling.  Hope this helps.



Yes, it was a big help. I've gotten mixed reviews on the beds. I'm sure that won't take away from my experience if the bed is not perfect. I'm just so glad to be at the doorstep of WDW.


----------



## Mommydust

Add us to the multitudes who looooove Bonnet Creek!

Booked through Ken Price of VacationUpgrades.  Went off without a hitch. Ken was great to work with.  He was prompt with replies both through email and phone. My stay was midweek - midweek requiring two separate reservations. That was merely a paperwork thing, and of no consequence or inconvenience.

When we arrived, we were asked if we had a tower request.  I asked for tower 6 having heard it was the newest tower.  They had only one suite available and it was parking lot view. We took it anyway but could probably have gotten a nicer view in another tower.  I don't understand the fuss about fireworks view.  They are distant and last for such a short while.  I would much prefer a pool view.  As it was, I got neither, but really... everything was so wonderful at WBC, I could care less.

Our room was a one bedroom deluxe suite on the 6th floor.  The room was spotless, and wonderful.  The decor was quite attractive. We had flat screen TV's in living and bed room.  A king size bed. Two person jacuzzi tub.  Granite countertops. Separate shower. Two vanities. Fully equipped kitchen with Cuisinart coffee maker, blender, full size fridge, stove and microwave. Stacked full size washer/dryer.  Blow dryer in bathroom. Included among supplies were liquid dish detergent, dishwasher detergent, laundry detergent, and samples of soaps, shampoo, conditioner, lotion, coffee, coffee filters, hot chocolate, popcorn, s & p.

There was wireless internet which worked quite well, and a Cat 5 ethernet cable attached to the phone.

We DID NOT get any calls pushing the timeshare presentation. And got no hard sell at check-in either. Didn't have to fill out anything asking our income when we got our parking pass.  All that happened was the very nice women checking us in said, "There will be a 90 minute presentation on WBC tomorrow morning for you to attend..." I interrupted and said we'd like to pass on that, and she said, "No problem, if you change your mind, let me know."  And honestly, I wished they would have pushed harder cause DH and I would seriously consider purchasing, we liked it THAT MUCH.

The pools were wonderful, and heated. The lazy river was strong enough to carry us comfortably around the loop over and over. Tower 6 has a wonderful pirate ship themed pool with a terrific slide for the little ones. There were plenty of hot tubs around and cabanas also.  Guests can use facilities at any of the towers and at the Grand Wyndham Hotel. We enjoyed walking the premises - a loop around a large central pond with 2 water fountains.  The environment was very conducive to meeting others, with a variety of planned activities.  Our second night there we were drawn to the sound of dueling pianos coming from a bar outside tower 4.  We found a cheerful crowd of patrons singing along to pop tunes of the 50's - 80's led by two hugely talented and entertaining pianists. Think Sweet Caroline, Sweet Home Alabama, New York New York, etc. What a blast!  Our last night, we found karaoke outside tower 3. Another fun time! We also got a good size pizza there for 14.99 and it was delicious.

The buses were prompt and the drivers were great.  They were all pleasant and helpful.  The buses themselves could use some upgrading, but we have no complaints about the ability of WBC to get us to the parks on time.  We NEVER had a bus arrive late for pickup.  The bus pick-ups are at Tower 6 and Tower 1.  Consider that when you request a tower.  They generally run every half hour.

We stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge - Jambo house last June. It was a beautiful facility, but honestly, my husband and I both preferred WBC. The suites are FAR more comfortable and roomier at WBC then the rooms at AKL (there is actually no comparison). The proximity to the parks is better.  The transportation was at least comparable, if not better, at WBC.  And the $$$, OMG, WBC is a fraction of what AKL costs.

I don't know if I covered everything here.  Feel free to ask questions.  I am sooo grateful I happened upon this thread, and this post is just my little way to pay it forward.  If you already booked WBC sight unseen, rest assured, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks you for your very informative review, Mommydust.

Was there a general list of activities posted anywhere (pianos, karaoke, etc), or did you just happen upon them?


----------



## Mommydust

Gretchen... The activities are probably posted in the main lobby, but a listing is also available upon request.  We were at the parks all day, so weren't around for most of them.  We happened upon the dueling pianos during a stroll around the pools.  And DH found the karaoke when he went out to order a pizza at one of the pool side bars, but they were both listed in the activities info.


----------



## Bonniec

When you hear a bunch of drunken girls singing Justin Bieber songs, you will know it's karoke night. 

J/K I think I will always have memories of the karoke there. I never went down to watch it but I sure heard it enough times!

We totally thought about buying too.


----------



## Photobee

Bonniec said:


> When you hear a bunch of drunken girls singing Justin Bieber songs, you will know it's karoke night.
> 
> J/K I think I will always have memories of the karoke there. I never went down to watch it but I sure heard it enough times!
> 
> We totally thought about buying too.



With all this talk about karaoke and dueling pianos....is the resort fairly quiet at night, or is it loud and annoying?  I'm a light sleeper, and wonder if I should pack some earplugs?!


----------



## southbound

Dittos what gretchen said, Mommydust... thanks for an informative post.  It's our first trip down with our daughter (did it years ago with our son) and I'm like you, grateful I came across this thread.  I think we're gonna have a great time at this resort.  

You were the first person I recall reading about that didn't think the fireworks view was 'all that'!  I keep debating what my real preference would be, though I know my daughter wants to see the fireworks.  I think I'd like the view of the lake to look at when sitting on the balcony.

Thanks for sharing, sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## jwisnefske

Photobee said:


> With all this talk about karaoke and dueling pianos....is the resort fairly quiet at night, or is it loud and annoying?  I'm a light sleeper, and wonder if I should pack some earplugs?!



Yes, it is very quiet here. We are in building 5, 12th floor. My parents face the lake, we face the parking lot. Both are quiet. I can here the neighbors sometimes around 8ish, but even that is only on occasion.

I will agree with the above posts. If we had the money we would be investing here too. Am SO impressed with the resort, bus drivers, and overall feel. We have 3 more days here and I will be very sad to leave.

As far as transportation from the airport, I would contact Mears transportation. That is who WBC contracts with for their buses and maybe you might get a deal...


----------



## Bonniec

> You were the first person I recall reading about that didn't think the fireworks view was 'all that'! I keep debating what my real preference would be, though I know my daughter wants to see the fireworks. I think I'd like the view of the lake to look at when sitting on the balcony.



From where we were, it was all that. But that's only because in tower 3 we were facing them directly, AND we were up high enough to see over the building across from us AND we were facing the lake.

I think it would be much more important to have a view facing the lake. If you are going to the park you can see fireworks any night. But it's nice to sit on yoru balcony facing the lake at WBC. The pools are all on the side and you can watch what's going on. So my advice would be to ask for something facing the lake and something as high as possible.



Regarding the noise, if you are near the karoke it's very loud! But they do stop it at a reasonable hour, 10 or 11ish at the latest. It's actually not that bad if your doors are closed though you can still hear it. We pretty much had our door wide open to the balcony the whole time because the weather was no nice. I wasn't bothered by the karoke at all. It made me smile to listen to everyone.


----------



## JimMIA

Mommydust said:


> And honestly, I wished they would have pushed harder cause DH and I would seriously consider purchasing, we liked it THAT MUCH.





			
				Bonniec said:
			
		

> We totally thought about buying too.


For anyone interested in purchasing Wyndham, the first thing you should know is that you can buy Wyndham contracts on eBay literally for $1 plus closing.  A year ago, we purchased 500,000 Wyndham points for less than $2000 including all closing and transfer fees.

If you are seriously interested in purchasing Wyndham, go to the TUG Wyndham forum  and do your research.  Start with the stickies at the top of the forum and research carefully.  

Wyndham has a great timeshare system you can get into for practically nothing -- far better resorts than sales staff, who are among the sleeziest in the industry.  The resorts are great, but never believe a word the sales weasels tell you.


----------



## tjlamphere

Mommydust, thanks for all the info..very informative.  Two questions:

Did you see tennis courts any place?

Do you think your midweek check in was the reason that you couldn't get a room facing the lake?  I will be disappointed if we can't get a lake view room, but I guess everyone can't get everything they want.  We check in on a Wednesday (2/15) and do have flexibility of checking in between 10 AM or anytime after...so maybe if I wait until a lake view opens up, I might get one?

Also, how big are the balconies?  I have heard they are fairly large?  For an idea, are they about 10 feet by 6 feet ???


----------



## Invisable89

I'm so, so, so sorry if these questions have been asked before.. it's just the DIS is being so slow today! 

What are difference's between a 2 bed Deluxe Suite & a 2 bed Presidential Suite? Is it just the decor & size? Or is it also other things? I'm trying to figure out which one i'd book for future references.

& What Tower are the Presidential Suites in? I read 6 mainly but there are some in other Towers?  & Are the PS very hard to get? & Are there any floor plans of them? 

Thanks.


----------



## Attagirl3

Mommydust, thanks for the review.  I"m glad you had a nice time.  I just booked a 2bd presidential unit with vacationupgrades.  As for the $$, we always stay at WL but this year my DD turns 3 so we no longer fit there. I priced the WL Villas for the same dates and I'm saving $4700 by staying at the WBC.   (that's my happy dance)

So thank you to everyone here for the recommendations.  This place wouldn't even have been on my radar without this site.  I am thrilled.  

Invisable, the presidential units are located in building 6.  They may be in other buildings but I don't think so.  Maybe someone else could chime in here. They have a separate check in from the main buildings, the bus to the parks is located right outside the building, the pool at B6 has the pirate ship and waterslide, Presidential suite visitors get free valet parking.  The units also have higher end decor and finishes.  There are also a limited # of deluxe units located in B6.


----------



## dizneechic

Presidential units are actually located in all towers.  Only the 3BR Presidentials are exclusive to building 6.


----------



## peachydreamyxx

Is it possible to book one night? We are using my aunts timeshare for two seperate units for a week this upcoming March.  However, the airfare to leave one day earlier was 1/3 the price.. So as of now, we arrive a day before our vacation would have started and would love to be able to not have to relocate. However when checking online theres a 2 night minimum and they wanted $250/night. With my aunts timeshare were paying $179 for the week.. so the one night would be costing us more than the whole week!  Any suggestions?


----------



## Attagirl3

dizneechic said:


> Presidential units are actually located in all towers.  Only the 3BR Presidentials are exclusive to building 6.



Good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## Bonniec

tjlamphere said:


> Did you see tennis courts any place?
> 
> Also, how big are the balconies?  I have heard they are fairly large?  For an idea, are they about 10 feet by 6 feet ???



No tennis courts. Balconies are big in the presidentials but normal sized in the others. I'd still be happy to sit out there on the normal sized ones, though I dont think they have the lounge chairs.





peachydreamyxx said:


> Is it possible to book one night?



Not really without paying a fortune. This is the downside of the place for me. We would stay a lot more often if you could! Most of the reservations are done in blocks. When we had our week, I wanted an extra 2 days but it was going to cost way too much.





dizneechic said:


> Presidential units are actually located in all towers.  Only the 3BR Presidentials are exclusive to building 6.



Yep. Our 4 bedroom was in Tower 3







Invisable89 said:


> What are difference's between a 2 bed Deluxe Suite & a 2 bed Presidential Suite?



I asked this once too, it's a good question. A "deluxe" is just wording for their normal rooms. I.e. there are just deluxes and presidentials and that's it. The presidentials have nicer furniture and stuff (tile floors, granite counters, etc) and a lot more space!


----------



## Invisable89

Thankyou for all the replies! 

Okay, so if there's Presidential Suites in all of the Towers not just in the newer Tower 6, does that mean them PS aren't as big as the one's in Tower 6 or are they all the same size/square foot depending on how many bedrooms your Suite has?

& Here comes a weird question.. i haven't seen a kettle in any kitchen pictures so far, so is there any way you can get hold of one at the Resort? (Us Brits love our tea )


----------



## casper_jj11

Bonniec said:


> I asked this once too, it's a good question. A "deluxe" is just wording for their normal rooms. I.e. there are just deluxes and presidentials and that's it. The presidentials have nicer furniture and stuff (tile floors, granite counters, etc) and a lot more space!



Are you sure about there being more space? I had asked the person we're renting our 3bdrm from as I was planning on paying extra for the presidential but was told the only difference was decoration and flooring. Essentially, they were otherwise the same. If they are bigger, I really would much prefer to have the presidential but we booked months ago ....


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Invisable89 said:


> Thankyou for all the replies!
> 
> Okay, so if there's Presidential Suites in all of the Towers not just in the newer Tower 6, does that mean them PS aren't as big as the one's in Tower 6 or are they all the same size/square foot depending on how many bedrooms your Suite has?
> 
> & Here comes a weird question.. i haven't seen a kettle in any kitchen pictures so far, so is there any way you can get hold of one at the Resort? (Us Brits love our tea )



I'm in a one bedroom delux as I type this .... no tea kettle.


----------



## Attagirl3

The 3bd deluxe has 1503sqft.  The 3bd presidential has 1580sqft.  You can view the floorplans here:

http://www.sunorsnowvacationrentals.com/UnitedStates/Florida/WyndhamBonnetCreek/


----------



## dizneechic

Another difference between the deluxe vs presidential units is occupancy.  The Deluxe units have sleeper sofas (accommodate 2 more), the presidentials do not.

Re the kettle:
Our 3 BR Pres did not have a tea kettle.  They did however have a coffee pot in which you could brew sans coffee and get hot water (although not sure how "fresh" that would be) and also pyrex (glass) bowls wher eyou could fill one with water and heat it in the microwave (what we would do).


----------



## dizneechic

casper_jj11 said:


> Are you sure about there being more space? I had asked the person we're renting our 3bdrm from as I was planning on paying extra for the presidential but was told the only difference was decoration and flooring. Essentially, they were otherwise the same. If they are bigger, I really would much prefer to have the presidential but we booked months ago ....





Attagirl3 said:


> The 3bd deluxe has 1503sqft.  The 3bd presidential has 1580sqft.  You can view the floorplans here:
> 
> http://www.sunorsnowvacationrentals.com/UnitedStates/Florida/WyndhamBonnetCreek/



Casper, The difference in space will depend on your unit.  Some of the 3BR Deluxes are 1560 feet (vs the 1503 in Attagirls's link) but some are also the 1503.  Here's the Wyndham members directory link which spells it all out.
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/82
Honestly the worst case difference of 77sf (5% less) in a space that large is negligible IMO.  At least its not worth stressing over.  If you were talking 200-300sf in the 1 bedroom, maybe.


----------



## Attagirl3

dizneechic said:


> Casper, The difference in space will depend on your unit.  Some of the 3BR Deluxes are 1560 feet (vs the 1503 in Attagirls's link) but some are also the 1503.  Here's the Wyndham members directory link which spells it all out.
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/82
> Honestly the worst case difference of 77sf (5% less) in a space that large is negligible IMO.  At least its not worth stressing over.  If you were talking 200-300sf in the 1 bedroom, maybe.



Okay, this place is waaay too complicated for me.  Just when I think I have it all figured out I learn something new.


----------



## dizneechic

Attagirl3 said:


> Okay, this place is waaay too complicated for me.  Just when I think I have it all figured out I learn something new.



  I hear ya!  I think they have just adapted the towers as they have been built and enjoy changing things up to confuse the heck out of everyone.  

Heck, reading people's supply lists vs what was in our room was even different.  I am SO jealous Bonnie had liquid soap and coffee filters (let alone sugars!).  We brought ours from home and ordered from garden grocer (all except liquid soap  ) so were covered but to see her room had some?!  Anywho BC is a fabulous resort regardless of a few less/more sf room to room, or coffee filters provided or not.  You can't beat the value, amenities or location!


----------



## southbound

Invisable89 said:


> Thankyou for all the replies!
> 
> Okay, so if there's Presidential Suites in all of the Towers not just in the newer Tower 6, does that mean them PS aren't as big as the one's in Tower 6 or are they all the same size/square foot depending on how many bedrooms your Suite has?
> 
> & Here comes a weird question.. i haven't seen a kettle in any kitchen pictures so far, so is there any way you can get hold of one at the Resort? (Us Brits love our tea )




My husband is a Brit too, and we'll be using a sauce pan (pot to us North Americans)  to boil water for his tea.  Coffee pots do not get the water hot enough for a proper cuppa!   I thought it was a great question... never thought they wouldn't have a kettle, now we both know


----------



## dizneechic

southbound said:


> My husband is a Brit too, and we'll be using a sauce pan (pot to us North Americans)  to boil water for his tea.  Coffee pots do not get the water hot enough for a proper cuppa!   I thought it was a great question... never thought they wouldn't have a kettle, now we both know



FYI Our room didn't have any stove top pans, sauce, frying or otherwise.  Not sure if that's the norm or if we were missing anything, but just be prepared for coming up with an alternative method just in case.  The only pan we had for use on/in the stove was one metal baking dish that had a removable broiler (and was too small for a frozen pizza).


----------



## Bonniec

> I am SO jealous Bonnie had liquid soap and coffee filters (let alone sugars!).



I didn't have any liquid soap. I did have a couple coffee filters and sugar packets as well as some coffee. I made a trip to Walmart and bought some stuff too, so don't go by my pics. But I never had any liquid soap except for a Mickey one I bought for my kiddo. Was it someone else's pics?


----------



## dizneechic

Bonniec said:


> I didn't have any liquid soap. I did have a couple coffee filters and sugar packets as well as some coffee. I made a trip to Walmart and bought some stuff too, so don't go by my pics. But I never had any liquid soap except for a Mickey one I bought for my kiddo. Was it someone else's pics?



Ohh your right, it was mommydust.    It's interesting the differences though about what's supplied in the individual rooms.  Wonder if there's a rhyme or reason to it or if it's a matter of somethings replaced if the cleaning staff notices it's gone (or someone asks).  Definitely keeping a list though for next time!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

dizneechic said:


> FYI Our room didn't have any stove top pans, sauce, frying or otherwise.  Not sure if that's the norm or if we were missing anything, but just be prepared for coming up with an alternative method just in case.  The only pan we had for use on/in the stove was one metal baking dish that had a removable broiler (and was too small for a frozen pizza).



My unit has a full set of pans .... sauce, stock, and frying ....  makes no sense that all the units are not equiped the same.


----------



## casper_jj11

Thanks for the clarification on size. You're right of course, 70sq feet isn't much in the long run. I looked at the floor layouts and that was very helpful. I much prefer the layout of the presidential. We're travelling with three small kids and the grandparents and while we'd like to have the master ourselves, we'd also like to be closer to the bdrm with two beds ... not sure what we'll do there. Anyway, the lack of a sofabed is the answer for me. All three kids have done great in two doubles before (actually a double and a sofa bed) but that's when we're all crammed in the same room. The two in the double don't have a choice but get along and not poke at each other. If it doesn't work out with all three in their own room sharing two beds, I'll quickly nab one and place him/ her on the sofa bed so they all get their own bed and can't get on each others nerves. Wouldn't really be fair to just pop one on a couch... they'd end up on the floor for sure. Bottom line, we need the sofabed so deluxe it is... makes me wonder why they don't just put a sofabed in the presidential....

Ugh, and I never thought of a kettle. My dad is a die hard tea drinker. We need a kettle darn it!


----------



## Invisable89

My Dad actually said that we could buy a cheap kettle from Walmart or someplace & just bring it into the Suite & plug it in then just leave it there when we leave.


----------



## JessLCH

dizneechic said:


> Presidential units are actually located in all towers.  Only the 3BR Presidentials are exclusive to building 6.



I was told that the 2 bedroom presidentials are also exclusive to building 6.  I hope that is correct information as it is one of the reasons we booked it.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Maybe one of you owners can answer this:

What can I do if I'm in a villa (3 bdrm Pres for us) and we find no or limited pots & pans as has been previously posted?

We're a family of 8 & plan to do plenty of cooking.

I don't mind buying my supplies and groceries, but am expecting a fully stocked kitchen (pots, pans, dishes, etc.).  Don't expect to have to buy those....  A pp posted that the only pan in her kitchen was a broiler pan...

If we were to find a poorly stocked kitchen who would we call to rectify?  The person we rented from or the "front desk"?

Any idea on how fast the situation would/could be remedied?

Most of the pp's seemed to just take it in stride or buy their own items if something was missing.  I'm totally not buying a set of pots & pans....

It doesn't sound like there's a listing of what should be in the cupboards in the individual units.  Is there someplace to verify this info?

TIA!

Gretchen


----------



## southbound

Invisable89 said:


> My Dad actually said that we could buy a cheap kettle from Walmart or someplace & just bring it into the Suite & plug it in then just leave it there when we leave.




When are you going?  You could always leave it for someone in the 'pay it forward' bin instead of just leaving it.  Buying a cheap kettle is a great idea, and you can probably get a stovetop one for five bucks.  I have one that we use for camping, but I'm not going to bring it as it takes up too much room in my suitcase that I plan on filling with assorted souvenirs


----------



## chuchujew

vettechick99 said:


> We also took a cooler with us to the bar. Whoops, I mean pool. We're hardcore but not that hardcore.
> 
> I emailed Ken back and told him that was out of our budget which he understood. I ended up emailing VS and they came back with a $1075 which I can live with. Do they try to rebook for you closer to time like Ken does? Either way, I am happy with this price.
> 
> Anyone else going the last week in June? I am trying to convince my sister and her family to go that week too. The more the merrier!!



Would you mind telling me what size unit did u rent and for what month? Is VS has better deal then Ken. I just start planning for mid june, got a quto from VS for 8 night 2bedroom for $1478.00 Tks.


----------



## Upatnoon

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Maybe one of you owners can answer this:
> 
> What can I do if I'm in a villa (3 bdrm Pres for us) and we find no or limited pots & pans as has been previously posted?
> 
> We're a family of 8 & plan to do plenty of cooking.
> 
> I don't mind buying my supplies and groceries, but am expecting a fully stocked kitchen (pots, pans, dishes, etc.).  Don't expect to have to buy those....  A pp posted that the only pan in her kitchen was a broiler pan...
> 
> If we were to find a poorly stocked kitchen who would we call to rectify?  The person we rented from or the "front desk"?
> 
> Any idea on how fast the situation would/could be remedied?
> 
> Most of the pp's seemed to just take it in stride or buy their own items if something was missing.  I'm totally not buying a set of pots & pans....
> 
> It doesn't sound like there's a listing of what should be in the cupboards in the individual units.  Is there someplace to verify this info?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Gretchen


Every unit I have been in has been stocked with everything we've needed. However, I am not surprised if each unit does not have exactly the same items.

The owner you rented the reservation from has nothing to do with what's in the resort's cupboards. The front desk will help you with that.

I have never had to request any cooking supplies, but they have always been very quick to address any other need I've had.


----------



## Upatnoon

JessLCH said:


> I was told that the 2 bedroom presidentials are also exclusive to building 6.  I hope that is correct information as it is one of the reasons we booked it.


All of the 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are in Tower 6 only.

The 4 bedroom presidentials can be found in all towers.


----------



## Brian Noble

> FYI Our room didn't have any stove top pans, sauce, frying or otherwise.


sounds like a prior guest decided to furnish their kitchen.  They should be well equipped. If you are missing something that you think should be there, just call the front desk, and if it is supposed to be there, they will bring you one.


----------



## disney-akj

I am super excited.  We are staying here for our trip in less than 6 weeks   We got such a great rate from Ken ($960 for 8 nights for a two bedroom deluxe) and he was very willing to work with our unusual number of nights which others were not.  VS or no one else came close to that price.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Upatnoon said:


> Every unit I have been in has been stocked with everything we've needed. However, I am not surprised if each unit does not have exactly the same items.
> 
> The owner you rented the reservation from has nothing to do with what's in the resort's cupboards. The front desk will help you with that.
> 
> I have never had to request any cooking supplies, but they have always been very quick to address any other need I've had.



Thanks!


----------



## Invisable89

southbound said:


> When are you going?  You could always leave it for someone in the 'pay it forward' bin instead of just leaving it.  Buying a cheap kettle is a great idea, and you can probably get a stovetop one for five bucks.  I have one that we use for camping, but I'm not going to bring it as it takes up too much room in my suitcase that I plan on filling with assorted souvenirs




We're not planning on going until late April into May 2013 or Aug 2013.. haven't quite decided yet, but i think we're aiming for Aug 2013 now.  We've been looking at the many off-site condo style Resorts for weeks! & We're loving the sound of WBC more & more. 

& Oooo wasn't aware there was a 'pay it forward' bin & to be honest i have no idea what one is, can you explain?


----------



## Destructsean

Well, I can't tell you guys how happy I am that I found this thread/community. 

My fiancee and I were planning our honeymoon for December, and we were toying with the idea of going to Mexico. Well, after going on our annual Disney vacation with my family, we jokingly said "we should just come to Disney World..

Long story short, that's EXACTLY what we're doing. And we're staying at WBC!

I was worried about numerous things, such as staying off Disney property for the first time (I'm a little spoiled..my parents are DVC members, and we've been staying at BLT for the past few years..)

You guys have done a TON to help with those fears! 

We booked a 1BR presidential for 12/02/12 - 12/14/12. We're extremely excited, to say the least. I look forward to conversing with you guys until then about the resort..Let's just say I like to think ahead!


----------



## talulabelle

maybe i'm not enough of a tea expert, but instead of a worrying about a kettle for one week, can't y'all just microwave a cup of water and add a tea bag?  Or use a small pot to boil water?  This how I do it at home even...I thought tea kettles were a thing of the past....like air-poppers and payphones.


----------



## 100AcreWood

Do you have to wash towels or linens before you leave or is that covered by the cleaning fee?


----------



## disney*mom*82

talulabelle said:


> maybe i'm not enough of a tea expert, but instead of a worrying about a kettle for one week, can't y'all just microwave a cup of water and add a tea bag?  Or use a small pot to boil water?  This how I do it at home even...I thought tea kettles were a thing of the past....like air-poppers and payphones.



I dont know what kind of tea they are looking to make, but my mom makes her from her coffee pot and now that is the only way I or my dd4 can stand the tea to be made. Im sure there is a coffee pot there.? You just put the amount of tea bags you want to use in the top part, I use 5, then fill with 3-5 cups water, turn on, add that to your pitcher, fill with water and viola!


----------



## Colleen27

talulabelle said:


> maybe i'm not enough of a tea expert, but instead of a worrying about a kettle for one week, can't y'all just microwave a cup of water and add a tea bag?  Or use a small pot to boil water?  This how I do it at home even...I thought tea kettles were a thing of the past....like air-poppers and payphones.



I'll use a small pot in a pinch but I hate making tea by the cup in a microwave simply because I drink more than a cup at a time, and a coffee pot doesn't get the water hot enough (I have a nice kettle at home... an air popper too ). Picking up a cheap tea kettle is probably the best idea - one can be found for $8-10 at Walmart/Kmart/Target type stores and at that price can be left behind without regrets.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Do you have to wash towels or linens before you leave or is that covered by the cleaning fee?


You don't need to do this.  It is all taken care of.


----------



## Belle5

I had given up on Wyndham Bonnet Creek as many of the sellers I contacted discouraged me about being able to get a four bedroom near Memorial Day. For a variety of reasons we ended up booking a two-bedroom at Old Key West. Today we  found out that another of our sons may be joining us for the trip. At the same time, a four bedroom presidential suite became available at Wyndham Bonnet Creek...so, that's where we are staying! Now, I just have to wait for the refund from Disney and I can buy airfare!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Belle5 said:


> I had given up on Wyndham Bonnet Creek as many of the sellers I contacted discouraged me about being able to get a four bedroom near Memorial Day. For a variety of reasons we ended up booking a two-bedroom at Old Key West. Today we  found out that another of our sons may be joining us for the trip. At the same time, a four bedroom presidential suite became available at Wyndham Bonnet Creek...so, that's where we are staying! Now, I just have to wait for the refund from Disney and I can buy airfare!  Woo-hoo!



Great!

Have a magical vaca with all your family!


----------



## southbound

Invisable89 said:


> We're not planning on going until late April into May 2013 or Aug 2013.. haven't quite decided yet, but i think we're aiming for Aug 2013 now.  We've been looking at the many off-site condo style Resorts for weeks! & We're loving the sound of WBC more & more.
> 
> & Oooo wasn't aware there was a 'pay it forward' bin & to be honest i have no idea what one is, can you explain?





Hi Invisable, sounds like you'll have plenty of time to plan a really great trip.  After doing a lot of reading, I would definitely go in April/May over August if I were you.  The crowds are really bad in August and you'll spend a lot of time in line waiting to get on the rides.  I've never been to WBC myself either, so I'm really excited to try it out.  


As for the 'pay it forward' bin... I'll try and post the link for you.  I say 'try' cause I'm pretty new to posting.      


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2663580


----------



## southbound

Colleen27 said:


> I'll use a small pot in a pinch but I hate making tea by the cup in a microwave simply because I drink more than a cup at a time, and a coffee pot doesn't get the water hot enough (I have a nice kettle at home... an air popper too ). Picking up a cheap tea kettle is probably the best idea - one can be found for $8-10 at Walmart/Kmart/Target type stores and at that price can be left behind without regrets.




That's what my tea drinker says too...  I actually used my air popper tonight


----------



## Portugal1000

I have stayed at Bonnet Creek three times in December and loved it. We go twice a year and usually stay at Saratoga Springs in August to benefit from the UK free dining and 45% off. This year we did the math and actually works out cheaper for us to stay at BC even if we pay out of pocket for food, plus, in my opinion we get a far superior room. We only get a 1 bed at SSR but 2 bed at BC.
W are fine with the crowds in the park but just wondered what BC is actually like. Wen we are there in December, we are quite often the only ones swimming. Am assuming that August will be quite different so any info will be great appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## southbound

Belle5 said:


> I had given up on Wyndham Bonnet Creek as many of the sellers I contacted discouraged me about being able to get a four bedroom near Memorial Day. For a variety of reasons we ended up booking a two-bedroom at Old Key West. Today we  found out that another of our sons may be joining us for the trip. At the same time, a four bedroom presidential suite became available at Wyndham Bonnet Creek...so, that's where we are staying! Now, I just have to wait for the refund from Disney and I can buy airfare!  Woo-hoo!





Sometimes all the stars align just right!  Congrats!  From what I've seen the 4 bedroom presidential suites look amazing!  May is a lot closer than October, I'm envious!!!


----------



## sprdve98

I'm just curious, does anyone know if you can book presidential units through vacation upgrades? If so what is the price? I didn't see it listed on their site.


----------



## katallo

sprdve98 said:


> I'm just curious, does anyone know if you can book presidential units through vacation upgrades? If so what is the price? I didn't see it listed on their site.



Yes, you can.  I'm not sure of pricing, but they have several listed on their home page now.


----------



## Belle5

We need a hotel room (actually three) the night before checking into our unit at WBC.  I am wondering if there is any advantage at all to staying that first night at the new Wyndham Grand.  Since they are like sister resorts do they work together in some way? I know on Disney property they will move your luggage to your next resort, etc.  Not really expecting that from Wyndham, but just curious.  

We need to get to the parks early after checking out of our hotel that first night and really need to stay there until around 2 pm.  Then we would go over and try to check-into the WBC.  Is that going to work? Assuming we stay at the Wyndham Grand, does anyone know if they would hold our luggage for us during that time or even move it over to the WBC?


----------



## Destructsean

Portugal1000 said:


> I have stayed at Bonnet Creek three times in December and loved it. We go twice a year and usually stay at Saratoga Springs in August to benefit from the UK free dining and 45% off. This year we did the math and actually works out cheaper for us to stay at BC even if we pay out of pocket for food, plus, in my opinion we get a far superior room. We only get a 1 bed at SSR but 2 bed at BC.
> W are fine with the crowds in the park but just wondered what BC is actually like. Wen we are there in December, we are quite often the only ones swimming. Am assuming that August will be quite different so any info will be great appreciated.
> Thanks



How are the pools at WBC in December? 

We were just at Disney in January, and found that a lot of the "heated" pools weren't nearly heated enough to enjoy in the colder parts of the day.

We're going next December, and it would be nice to utilize the numerous pools we keep seeing so many pictures of.


----------



## MyPrincesses1stTrip

Hi everyone! I've been reading and reading and reading  for the last 4 days since I made my reservations for Wyndham Bonnet Creek. This will be my daughter's first trip. She is 4 and ALL about Princesses!!  I'm braving Disney with her and I (maybe can talk Nana or her aunt into coming with) and will be checking in Feb 28. I've made us breakfast reservations at Cinderella's Royal Table but we will probably only do a day or two at Magic Kingdom and use the resort A LOT!!! 
I have seen the layout picture but cannot find it again. Can someone repost that??
Also we have a 2 bedroom deluxe and plan on using the pools. Is there a Fireworks AND lake view with pool accesss that I could request?? My main concern is FIREWORKS and close to a pool so anyone know which towers would be best for that???
Thanks so much!!!!  
 We are UBER EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Invisable89

talulabelle said:


> maybe i'm not enough of a tea expert, but instead of a worrying about a kettle for one week, can't y'all just microwave a cup of water and add a tea bag?  Or use a small pot to boil water?  This how I do it at home even...I thought tea kettles were a thing of the past....like air-poppers and payphones.





disney*mom*82 said:


> I dont know what kind of tea they are looking to make, but my mom makes her from her coffee pot and now that is the only way I or my dd4 can stand the tea to be made. Im sure there is a coffee pot there.? You just put the amount of tea bags you want to use in the top part, I use 5, then fill with 3-5 cups water, turn on, add that to your pitcher, fill with water and viola!





Colleen27 said:


> I'll use a small pot in a pinch but I hate making tea by the cup in a microwave simply because I drink more than a cup at a time, and a coffee pot doesn't get the water hot enough (I have a nice kettle at home... an air popper too ). Picking up a cheap tea kettle is probably the best idea - one can be found for $8-10 at Walmart/Kmart/Target type stores and at that price can be left behind without regrets.




In the UK we tend to make tea by boiling an electric kettle, in the meantime we put a tea bag into a cup/mug, then when the kettle in boiled we wait a minute or tea & pour the water into the cup. Then we stir the tea bag to obviously get the tea out & add milk & however many teaspoons of sugar you want. 




southbound said:


> Hi Invisable, sounds like you'll have plenty of time to plan a really great trip.  After doing a lot of reading, I would definitely go in April/May over August if I were you.  The crowds are really bad in August and you'll spend a lot of time in line waiting to get on the rides.  I've never been to WBC myself either, so I'm really excited to try it out.
> 
> 
> As for the 'pay it forward' bin... I'll try and post the link for you.  I say 'try' cause I'm pretty new to posting.
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2663580




We we're thinking about mid-late August because the crowds tend to be lighter & because my Mother works for a School so she'd find it very difficult to get time off (UK School's don't go back to School from their Summer holidays until early September). 

& Ohhh thankyou for the link.


----------



## 100AcreWood

How do the buses work?  I've stayed at properties in the past where they had a free shuttle to the parks but they ran at only certain times.  We were reluctant to try them because we didn't want to get "stuck."  

How often to the BC shuttles run?  And where do they drop you in the Magic Kingdom?  If I could avoid the TTC, I would be sooooo happy!   

We drive to WDW so it's not a huge deal.  But it would be nice to save $14 a day!


----------



## southbound

MyPrincesses1stTrip said:


> Hi everyone! I've been reading and reading and reading  for the last 4 days since I made my reservations for Wyndham Bonnet Creek. This will be my daughter's first trip. She is 4 and ALL about Princesses!!  I'm braving Disney with her and I (maybe can talk Nana or her aunt into coming with) and will be checking in Feb 28. I've made us breakfast reservations at Cinderella's Royal Table but we will probably only do a day or two at Magic Kingdom and use the resort A LOT!!!
> I have seen the layout picture but cannot find it again. Can someone repost that??
> Also we have a 2 bedroom deluxe and plan on using the pools. Is there a Fireworks AND lake view with pool accesss that I could request?? My main concern is FIREWORKS and close to a pool so anyone know which towers would be best for that???
> Thanks so much!!!!
> We are UBER EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I bet you're excited!!!  My daughter is totally about the princesses too!  Another great one is 1900 Park Fare in the Grand Floridian.  My girl is crazy about Cindy, so we'll be doing that one for sure.  I was going to do CRT as well, but will do Akershus instead.  I hope you have a fantastic trip with your daughter.  Are you going to BBB as well?  My girl (she's 4 too) can't stop talking about doing that.  I think it'll be one of the highlights.  Hope you can talk Nana or Auntie into going with you.


----------



## southbound

Invisable89 said:


> In the UK we tend to make tea by boiling an electric kettle, in the meantime we put a tea bag into a cup/mug, then when the kettle in boiled we wait a minute or tea & pour the water into the cup. Then we stir the tea bag to obviously get the tea out & add milk & however many teaspoons of sugar you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We we're thinking about mid-late August because the crowds tend to be lighter & because my Mother works for a School so she'd find it very difficult to get time off (UK School's don't go back to School from their Summer holidays until early September).
> 
> & Ohhh thankyou for the link.




I see you've got the tea making down to an art        Tea definitely needs to be made with boiling water!  


True enough... they do thin out more towards late August.  Beware Labour Day weekend though, that'll be a busy, busy weekend.  But I believe the slowest day of the year is the Tuesday after Labour Day.  I like going in October cause of the Food & Wine Festival at Epcot and drink around the world.   LOL  Okay, my hubby drinks, and I eat... fair enough.  

Did you find the 'pay it forward' thread okay?  It's a great idea...  I hate throwing stuff away, so even if I don't get/use anything, I'll be happy to contribute anything I can't take home with me.


----------



## disney*mom*82

My In laws are booked at BC for our upcomming trip in March. They will have a 2 bedroom, 4 adults 1 child. They are wanting to know what a good building would be to request. I know there was some info on here somewhere, but now that I need it, I cant find it. 

Any tips and suggestions would be great! Thanks!


----------



## nancy155

someone asked about a map of the layout of Bonnet Creek..  I am not sure if I am doing this correctly, but I have attempted to post a link to a map of the resort... Here goes!

http://www.redweek.com/bigphoto/P27223

I just noticed this must be an older map as it does not show building 6.  Sorry I tried to find the one you were speaking about but could not find it.  I do remember seeing it somewhere tho!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks, Nancy.


----------



## Colleen27

Destructsean said:


> How are the pools at WBC in December?
> 
> We were just at Disney in January, and found that a lot of the "heated" pools weren't nearly heated enough to enjoy in the colder parts of the day.
> 
> We're going next December, and it would be nice to utilize the numerous pools we keep seeing so many pictures of.



I'm curious about this too. It seems like on our past two trips (both at Pop, so maybe it was just the resort) Disney's pools weren't as heated as they were on our first few winter trips. I remember swimming at the WL when it was about 55° outside, but on our Jan trip this year the pools just weren't warm enough to do much swimming once the sun went down. 



Invisable89 said:


> We we're thinking about mid-late August because the crowds tend to be lighter & because my Mother works for a School so she'd find it very difficult to get time off (UK School's don't go back to School from their Summer holidays until early September).



If you can handle the heat that's a great time to go. We love traveling anywhere in the southeast US during the week prior to Labor Day, because our schools up here don't go back until Sept but all the schools in that area start much earlier and the crowds (and prices) really drop.


----------



## Invisable89

Invisable89 said:


> In the UK we tend to make tea by boiling an electric kettle, in the meantime we put a tea bag into a cup/mug, then when the kettle in boiled we wait a minute or tea & pour the water into the cup. Then we stir the tea bag to obviously get the tea out & add milk & however many teaspoons of sugar you want.






southbound said:


> I see you've got the tea making down to an art        Tea definitely needs to be made with boiling water!
> 
> 
> True enough... they do thin out more towards late August.  Beware Labour Day weekend though, that'll be a busy, busy weekend.  But I believe the slowest day of the year is the Tuesday after Labour Day.  I like going in October cause of the Food & Wine Festival at Epcot and drink around the world.   LOL  Okay, my hubby drinks, and I eat... fair enough.
> 
> Did you find the 'pay it forward' thread okay?  It's a great idea...  I hate throwing stuff away, so even if I don't get/use anything, I'll be happy to contribute anything I can't take home with me.




Oh oops just realised that my tea making explanation didn't quite make sense..  I need to double check my grammar more often!

But yes, tea definitely needs boiling water! However the electric kettle's i can see on Walmart's website are a bit pricey, but we can just use the 'pay it forward' thing at WBC so i don't think that matters too much.  Hopefully someone will be grateful for a kettle! & Yes i found it & had a good look through it - it is such a good idea. 

I've been going in October for years but we've noticed it's got busier & we fancy a change. & Oh yes i've heard about Labour Day Weekend, we don't usually go to the Parks at the weekend so we'd hopefully avoid the crowds!




Colleen27 said:


> If you can handle the heat that's a great time to go. We love traveling anywhere in the southeast US during the week prior to Labor Day, because our schools up here don't go back until Sept but all the schools in that area start much earlier and the crowds (and prices) really drop.



We've been going in October for years & we normally think it's just not quite hot enough for us!  The heat doesn't bother us thank goodness.


----------



## southbound

Invisable89 said:


> Oh oops just realised that my tea making explanation didn't quite make sense..  I need to double check my grammar more often!
> 
> But yes, tea definitely needs boiling water! However the electric kettle's i can see on Walmart's website are a bit pricey, but we can just use the 'pay it forward' thing at WBC so i don't think that matters too much.  Hopefully someone will be grateful for a kettle! & Yes i found it & had a good look through it - it is such a good idea.
> 
> I've been going in October for years but we've noticed it's got busier & we fancy a change. & Oh yes i've heard about Labour Day Weekend, we don't usually go to the Parks at the weekend so we'd hopefully avoid the crowds!






Your tea making skills probably outweigh your tea making explaining skills!  LOL   It was funny though and I had a good chuckle...  ta!     

The kettle I got at Wally World for camping was a real basic stovetop kettle and it was less than 10 bucks.  I took a look myself, and the only one I could find similar was this one:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Copco-Stainless-Steel-Tea-Kettle/14964923



You're right, it's been getting busier in October, but I think it's cause there's a lot of Brits there!  LOL   Don't you guys have a school break in October?  Haven't been since 2003, but I remember it was like the British Invasion.  LOL  My husband added to that number   

If October isn't hot enough for you, then certainly August will be a scorcher!  Haven't been to Florida in the summer since the early 80's, but man it was hot!  Could NOT go barefoot on the beach the sand was so bloody hot.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

We were at WBC from Jan 5-12 this year and  we swam multiple times!  The pools were all heated...the only one we had a problem with was one of the lazy rivers.  Can't recall which...but it wasn't cold, just not as warm as the pool.  Otherwise...the pools there were wonderful.  And yes we are from Canada and can handle the cold, but not my DH....he won't go in unless it feels like bath water...and he swam every day with us!


----------



## alliesue

I just booked a 1 bedroom through a low point RCI Exchange and my folks booked a 1 bedroom through AFVC (same week) - for a great rate! We didn't plan on coming to Disney again this year- but couldn't beat the price -and since we have AP's that expire the end of Sept - we figured we could do it cheap! We usually stay on property so all I know about WBC is what I see online. Coming down to run the Tower of Terror 10 mile race in late Sept. Do ya'll know if WBC will be good about putting our 2 rooms close to each other even if we booked through different venues? Any tips on what to request? Thanks for any insight!!


----------



## Bonniec

LOL Does anyone remember what the hairdryers were there? I dont know if it's different in a presidential or not. I wanted to go buy one because I liked it but now I forgot what they were.

It was a Conair but I forget the model. Anyone know?


----------



## KDsmommy

Subscribing to thread!


----------



## Destructsean

Was able to book my Disneymoon at WBC this morning!

We're staying from 12/02/12 - 12/14/12. I'm beyond excited. Let the planning/over analyzing begin!! We're already signed up for the Pay It Forward bin!!

We're staying in a 1BR Presidential, in tower 6. I requested a Disney/Fireworks view, but was told these don't exist? They said my only options were woods or lake/pool. 

Any insights into this?


Also, does anyone have any info on the bar scene at this resort? We are looking forward to enjoying some drinks at the resort bar, and were wondering what our options will be. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tracey123

Tower 6 is blocked by tower 5 for fireworks.  The lake view is really nice, I think there is a room in Tower 5 that you can go to to view the fireworks.

The bar outside of tower 4 can be fun.  They have people playing music sometimes.  They also have Karaoke by Tower 2.

It's a nice place to stay.  We were there last May before the hotel was completed.  They may have more options at the hotel as well.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Echo queen

Tracey123 said:


> Tower 6 is blocked by tower 5 for fireworks.  The lake view is really nice, I think there is a room in Tower 5 that you can go to to view the fireworks.
> 
> The bar outside of tower 4 can be fun.  They have people playing music sometimes.  They also have Karaoke by Tower 2.
> 
> It's a nice place to stay.  We were there last May before the hotel was completed.  They may have more options at the hotel as well.  Enjoy!!



I thought others had posted fireworks views from tower 6?  We were last in tower 5 with a fireworks view was planning to request tower 6 in May with a fireworks view


----------



## amichaell

Can anyone tell me if the lazy river tubes cost extra?

Thank you!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

amichaell said:


> Can anyone tell me if the lazy river tubes cost extra?
> 
> Thank you!



No charge.  They are just sitting there for you to use.


----------



## chuchujew

Jus subscribed.

I am new to DISboard, been reading a lots of helping tips to book Bonnect Creek.
i am planning a trip for 6/8-16 to Orlando, and would like to stay at Bonnet Creek. Day is fixed as we already got ticket. I've been seeing lots of post that the agency will rebook you at the 60 days range ( if i remember the days correctly) don't quite understand how it works, can some one explain that.Why do they not want to make more money but help clients to rebook at a lower rate?
Anyway, i got a quote from vacation strategy for $1798 for a 3bdroom 8 nights stay at Bonnet Creek. Is it a good deal? Does anyone know if they will automatic rebook me for a lower rate for the 60 days range?
should i go ahead and book now or wait till march which everyone i talking about.

I also got a quote from Farrell, app $100.00 cheaper, who do you recommendate to book with.

Thanks.


----------



## Mommydust

Okay - this is just a response to some recent queries.

BUSES.  The bus system was terrific.  We rented a car but only used it to go to Universal.  The buses at WBC were prompt and the drivers were top notch.  Buses run every half hour, except for a break early afternoon.  They take you to EP, AK, HS and the TTC. We had no trouble EVER catching a bus.

FIREWORKS. We watched fireworks from the comp presidential balcony in tower 6... but they were at Epcot, not MK.  While they were lovely, the duration is quite short.  If you want a nice view, request a lake/pool view and forget the fireworks, regardless of which tower you stay in.  (IMHO)


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Does anyone know how early the first bus goes to the parks?  We are in a YES program that starts at 8:45am at Epcot, wondering if we need alternate transportation.


----------



## Invisable89

southbound said:


> Your tea making skills probably outweigh your tea making explaining skills!  LOL   It was funny though and I had a good chuckle...  ta!
> 
> The kettle I got at Wally World for camping was a real basic stovetop kettle and it was less than 10 bucks.  I took a look myself, and the only one I could find similar was this one:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Copco-Stainless-Steel-Tea-Kettle/14964923
> 
> 
> You're right, it's been getting busier in October, but I think it's cause there's a lot of Brits there!  LOL   Don't you guys have a school break in October?  Haven't been since 2003, but I remember it was like the British Invasion.  LOL  My husband added to that number
> 
> If October isn't hot enough for you, then certainly August will be a scorcher!  Haven't been to Florida in the summer since the early 80's, but man it was hot!  Could NOT go barefoot on the beach the sand was so bloody hot.




Hahaa you're welcome!  Ohhh yes, that one looks cheap enough, not sure if my Dad would like a stove tea kettle - he prefers electric, we'll have to see nearer the time. 

Yes, most UK School's get a week off during the last week of October (some private School's may get 2 weeks off however) so that's why you see an influx of Brits.  

Oh my! Well my Dad tells us to always prepare for the worst so whatever it is doesn't seem so bad, so that's what we'll be doing for August 2013.  



Colleen27 said:


> If you can handle the heat that's a great time to go. We love traveling anywhere in the southeast US during the week prior to Labor Day, because our schools up here don't go back until Sept but all the schools in that area start much earlier and the crowds (and prices) really drop.




I think we'll be fine, it's funny how most Brits we talk to who have been in August say it's bareable but American's who we talk to say it's absolutely awful!  Us Brit's rarely get a summer only 2 weeks at most in a year if we're lucky so we couldn't be less used to the heat if we tried.


----------



## pam1969

We just booked 4 nights over Easter

This is our first stay... can anyone tell me what special Easter events we shouldn't miss?

We'll be visiting Kennedy one day, DTD another, and taking it easy around the resort.

Thanks!


----------



## mnorton

amichaell said:


> Can anyone tell me if the lazy river tubes cost extra?
> 
> Thank you!


 

no cost


----------



## carlbarry

pam1969 said:


> We just booked 4 nights over Easter
> 
> This is our first stay... can anyone tell me what special Easter events we shouldn't miss?
> 
> We'll be visiting Kennedy one day, DTD another, and taking it easy around the resort.
> 
> Thanks!



I wouldn't plan on spending an entire day at DTD, even if you go to Disney Quest.


----------



## Destructsean

carlbarry said:


> I wouldn't plan on spending an entire day at DTD, even if you go to Disney Quest.




Yeah, for us, DTD has always been a "night we get there" or "shopping morning before we leave" kinda thing. The stores go pretty quickly. 

Unless you're planning on bar hopping/eating and spending a full day shopping, there just isn't *that* much to do there.

And don't get me started on how dissapointed I was with DQ.


----------



## triplefigs

My friends mom is renting us her 3br in August for 7 nights.  Any tips or suggestions on BC?  Never been here before as we usually stay on-site on the monorail.


----------



## southbound

Invisable89 said:


> Hahaa you're welcome!  Ohhh yes, that one looks cheap enough, not sure if my Dad would like a stove tea kettle - he prefers electric, we'll have to see nearer the time.
> 
> Yes, most UK School's get a week off during the last week of October (some private School's may get 2 weeks off however) so that's why you see an influx of Brits.
> 
> Oh my! Well my Dad tells us to always prepare for the worst so whatever it is doesn't seem so bad, so that's what we'll be doing for August 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'll be fine, it's funny how most Brits we talk to who have been in August say it's bareable but American's who we talk to say it's absolutely awful!  Us Brit's rarely get a summer only 2 weeks at most in a year if we're lucky so we couldn't be less used to the heat if we tried.




Electric is the way to go, but if you're leaving it behind, it just seems a shame to spend so much more.  But like most dads out there, they usually do what they want, not what we want them to do.  

Sounds like a wise man   

I've also been lucky enough to have spent time in your country and I know what you mean about no summer!  Been there, done that, froze my butt off!  I hope it's hot & sunny for you when you go.


----------



## kellyw8863

Good morning!  I've read through most of the thread and looked through all of the photo thread, but I still have some questions/concerns about staying at BC.  Our first trip to Disney was on a Wish Trip for our younger daughter.  We stayed at Give Kids the World with one night at Animal Kingdom Lodge, so we are not freaky about staying off property.

1.  We want this trip to be "perfect". Her Wish Trip was so amazing that it will be hard to top, but we think we can make it comparable.  What is the atmosphere itself at BC?  Is it friendly there, or is it just a "regular" resort?

2.   I'm concerned about the helpfulness of the staff there.  Ali's illness is serious and complicated, and it's not outside the realm of possibility that we could need an emergent trip to he hospital.  I know Disney staff would go above and beyond to help everything go smoothly.  Based on your experiences, would you assume that it would be the same at BC?

3.   One of the downsides of staying at GKTW was its distance from the parks, which made it unrealistic that we'd leave for an afternoon break and return after dinner.  We always said when we went back, we'd stay on property so we could come and go easily.  The bus service at BC seems to get mixed reviews.  Is it realistic to think we can rely on it to get back and forth easily?  I know there are some restrictions in terms f schedule, and we are okay with that.  Dd does use a wheelchair, but it fold like an umbrella stroller and she can transfer easily.

We are going with another family, so there will be four adults and four kids from eleven years old down to seven.  We are looking at a four bedroom presidential.  It really does seem like a good fit overall - I just want it to be an amazing week!

If you've read all of this, I really appreciate it!

Kelly


----------



## casper_jj11

kellyw8863 said:


> Good morning!  I've read through most of the thread and looked through all of the photo thread, but I still have some questions/concerns about staying at BC.  Our first trip to Disney was on a Wish Trip for our younger daughter.  We stayed at Give Kids the World with one night at Animal Kingdom Lodge, so we are not freaky about staying off property.
> 
> 1.  We want this trip to be "perfect". Her Wish Trip was so amazing that it will be hard to top, but we think we can make it comparable.  What is the atmosphere itself at BC?  Is it friendly there, or is it just a "regular" resort?
> 
> 2.   I'm concerned about the helpfulness of the staff there.  Ali's illness is serious and complicated, and it's not outside the realm of possibility that we could need an emergent trip to he hospital.  I know Disney staff would go above and beyond to help everything go smoothly.  Based on your experiences, would you assume that it would be the same at BC?
> 
> 3.   One of the downsides of staying at GKTW was its distance from the parks, which made it unrealistic that we'd leave for an afternoon break and return after dinner.  We always said when we went back, we'd stay on property so we could come and go easily.  The bus service at BC seems to get mixed reviews.  Is it realistic to think we can rely on it to get back and forth easily?  I know there are some restrictions in terms f schedule, and we are okay with that.  Dd does use a wheelchair, but it fold like an umbrella stroller and she can transfer easily.
> 
> We are going with another family, so there will be four adults and four kids from eleven years old down to seven.  We are looking at a four bedroom presidential.  It really does seem like a good fit overall - I just want it to be an amazing week!
> 
> If you've read all of this, I really appreciate it!
> 
> Kelly



Hi Kelly! I completely understand wanting this trip to be special. We're in a similar boat that DD's last trip was during her wish trip. We didn't stay at GKTW as part of her wish was to stay with the princesses so our wish chapter arranged for us to stay at the Grand Floridian where Cinderella and Sleeping Beauty have their breakfast and Disney upgraded us to MK view so she could see the castle every evening. It was truly the most magical experience ever. I think the idea going in is not to try and match this trip to your last. There's no way the magic that excited in that last trip will ever be recreated.

As for BC, we're staying here this trip as well. We need to because my parents are coming and there's no way we could afford two disney rooms. The difference with us is that DD is in remission with no immediate medical necessities. I'm hoping someone else could answer you on how fast the Wyndham would be in such circumstances but honestly, I would think that Disney would respond much more effectively. I could be wrong tho. 

As for buses, I've heard that the bus doesn't run mid day. That could really make it difficult to get back. That said, the taxis do run from all parks and TTC so you could do that route. BC is close to all parks except MK so the expense shouldn't be that high. Another option though would be to rent. We always rent when we go even on disney property because it gives us the flexibility of leaving whenever the children want or need to leave. We wait for no one, just leave when its time and return if we wish. There are some really great rental car rates out there (many can be found from mousesavers.com) and if you do stay at BC and save the expense of AKL, the extra cost of a rental may be worth it for the extra space. I expect you'd still be in money staying at BC and renting. 

I highly recommend the daily breaks. We either do mid day break or just go until 3pm and then spend the rest of the day at the resort. The children can't handle all day every day. Are you planning on visiting GKTW? We've already looked into it and their view is once a wish child, always a wish child. We attended some of the events during DD's wish trip (our trip was arranged by GKTW even though we didn't stay on site there) and she really wants to go back so I called them and we're more than welcome to visit any time we're in Orlando. Our plan is to visit for half day and then head to DTD. 

I haven't stayed at BC yet so I probably can't answer specific questions but we've been to WDW often so if you have any other questions, ask away.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Wishing you & your families magical trips, Kelly and Joanne.

Does anyone have an idea what the cost of a taxi would be to the parks/resorts?

This might be a help to someone trying to make this decision....


----------



## nancy155

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Wishing you & your families magical trips, Kelly and Joanne.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what the cost of a taxi would be to the parks/resorts?
> 
> This might be a help to someone trying to make this decision....



Found this website that estimates cost of taxi fares in the Orlando Area.. May be of some help.

http://www.taxifarefinder.com/main.php?city=Orlando


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks, Nancy.


----------



## jakmak

When you go into any of the parks by taxi, do you always have to pay the $15 parking fee too? We used a taxi in the fall and was charged the extra amount at Magic Kingdom and no mention of it was ever made in the taxi fare estimator. Thanks!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Wow - that's just mind boggling, Jakmak!
Why on earth would they charge you parking if you didn't even have a vehicle?


----------



## jakmak

Our thoughts exactly! I called and complained to the cab company and was told that it's common practice. I've seen it here and there mentioned in posts that it is done, but I want to be sure. If it is true, I think the taxi estimators should at least mention it.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Yikes - me too!


----------



## Poohbug

We were charged the parking fee when we took a cab to the park.  The driver said that Disney charges them so they add the fee to the fare. 

One way to get around the parking fee - get dropped off at a resort.  Get a cab to the Contemporary and walk to MK, etc.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

This blows my mind....
Is there a "parking fee" when taking a cab to DTD?  Are you charged a fee when getting picked up from a park, or just when being dropped off?
The solution for going to a resort is a good one - but what would you do if you wanted to go to AK? Get off at the resort then take the bus to the park?  Looks like it, eh?  
For some reason, this really galls me!
Thanks for all the info.


----------



## nancy155

That is horrible that they charge the parking fee!  Might as well drive your own vehicle or as someone else suggested take a cab to a resort.  Could take it to the Poly and walk to the TTC from there it is really close.

If wanting to go to Epcot take it to the boardwalk and walk from there as well!


----------



## lizzygreen

I once took a cab to HS from CS and was not charged parking. The entire fare was under $10.00.  I do not believe you should be charged parking because you are being dropped off, not parking. I have read they if you are being dropped off in a private car, the driver pays parking, but can save the receipt and get a refund by stopping at the booth and showing the reciept  on the way out. I haven't actually experienced this, but I'd be curious of other's experiences.


----------



## dissy_dee

In December my husband dropped me off at EPCOT for a tour and they did not charge us parking.  He left and came back later and picked me up.  Both times they let him through the gates without paying for parking.  We told them what we were doing and they did not even blink an eye.  So I think these cab companies may be ripping people off.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Is there a way to get a week long parking pass so that we don't have to pay daily? I am thinking of getting one AP to park free and get other discounts, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

dissy_dee said:


> In December my husband dropped me off at EPCOT for a tour and they did not charge us parking.  He left and came back later and picked me up.  Both times they let him through the gates without paying for parking.  We told them what we were doing and they did not even blink an eye.  So I think these cab companies may be ripping people off.



I think you're right about the cab companies....


----------



## 2CMickey

nedac said:


> Just booked with Vacation Strategy. Humaira was very nice and patient with all my questions. Going 4/21 for 7 days. Not anticipating any problems.



We are going 4/19 for 7 days, so we will be there the same time.  It will be our first WDW vacation.


----------



## KDsmommy

I just booked with Vacation Strategy for a 4/20 arrival, we can't wait!!!


----------



## Bonniec

We took cabs back from the parks several times and didn't have to pay a parking fee. So if they can get in the park to wait for leaving visitors, there is no reason you should have to pay a parking fee to get in.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Just a quick update on our stay at WBC so far.  We checked in Sunday morning.  From the horror stories I had read, I was ready for a hassle over the parking permit and refusing the timeshare presentation, but there was absolutely no problem.  Sandy from WBC had called me a few days before we arrived to see if I had any questions. She was working the parking pass desk and gave us our parking pass with only some encouragement to attend the timeshare talk.  We were never asked to fill out a form that asked for income, and we haven't heard any more about it since. So we dodged that bullet.  We're in Tower 5, pool view.  We can't see any parks or fireworks from here, but that wasn't a priority for me anyway.  Parking in the parking lots near the tower is a little tight, but the entrance to the parking garage is just outside the main entrance to Tower 5, so parking hasn't been an issue.  The two-bedroom unit is wondeful.  One tip, and this was mentioned way back in this thread, but would be good to keep in mind.  The a/c unit is motion activated, so it doesn't run when you're out for the day. But also won't run when everyone is in bed, making for some warm and stuffy bedrooms.  To override this feature, push and hold in the f/c button on the left side of the thermostat until you see 6P.  Then release.  It will cycle on and off normally after that.  Makes for much more comfortable sleeping.   We haven't explored the resort much - we spend most of our time at the parks.  But I expect we will and that we'll put in some pool time later.  If anyone has any questions I can answer from my somewhat limited experience so far, I'd be happy to give it a shot, or try to find the answers.


----------



## danabalana

Thanks jaysmom4285, for reminding us about the AC.  I can't sleep if it's too hot.  
I've never been in April before and I've read it can get warm.
Yay    I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## kellyw8863

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi Kelly! I completely understand wanting this trip to be special. We're in a similar boat that DD's last trip was during her wish trip. We didn't stay at GKTW as part of her wish was to stay with the princesses so our wish chapter arranged for us to stay at the Grand Floridian where Cinderella and Sleeping Beauty have their breakfast and Disney upgraded us to MK view so she could see the castle every evening. It was truly the most magical experience ever. I think the idea going in is not to try and match this trip to your last. There's no way the magic that excited in that last trip will ever be recreated.
> 
> As for BC, we're staying here this trip as well. We need to because my parents are coming and there's no way we could afford two disney rooms. The difference with us is that DD is in remission with no immediate medical necessities. I'm hoping someone else could answer you on how fast the Wyndham would be in such circumstances but honestly, I would think that Disney would respond much more effectively. I could be wrong tho.
> 
> As for buses, I've heard that the bus doesn't run mid day. That could really make it difficult to get back. That said, the taxis do run from all parks and TTC so you could do that route. BC is close to all parks except MK so the expense shouldn't be that high. Another option though would be to rent. We always rent when we go even on disney property because it gives us the flexibility of leaving whenever the children want or need to leave. We wait for no one, just leave when its time and return if we wish. There are some really great rental car rates out there (many can be found from mousesavers.com) and if you do stay at BC and save the expense of AKL, the extra cost of a rental may be worth it for the extra space. I expect you'd still be in money staying at BC and renting.
> 
> I highly recommend the daily breaks. We either do mid day break or just go until 3pm and then spend the rest of the day at the resort. The children can't handle all day every day. Are you planning on visiting GKTW? We've already looked into it and their view is once a wish child, always a wish child. We attended some of the events during DD's wish trip (our trip was arranged by GKTW even though we didn't stay on site there) and she really wants to go back so I called them and we're more than welcome to visit any time we're in Orlando. Our plan is to visit for half day and then head to DTD.
> 
> I haven't stayed at BC yet so I probably can't answer specific questions but we've been to WDW often so if you have any other questions, ask away.



Hi Joann!  That's fantastic about the Contemporary!  We did stay at GKTW and plan on going back for a day so we can see Ali's star and just visit.  In terms of medical response, I suppose at the end of the day, we'd just end up calling 911 anyhow.  I think this is just all my pent up anxiety over traveling that far with her without any "safety nets".  We have talked about renting a car just so we have one in case we need it.  Mid-day breaks will be a must, as Ali is heat intolerant.  We never made it through an entire day at the parks when we were there in 2010, and the distance to GKTW made it too difficult to travel back and forth.  Do you know anything about the GAC for returning Wish Kids?



gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Wishing you & your families magical trips, Kelly and Joanne.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what the cost of a taxi would be to the parks/resorts?
> 
> This might be a help to someone trying to make this decision....



Thank you!



nancy155 said:


> Found this website that estimates cost of taxi fares in the Orlando Area.. May be of some help.
> 
> http://www.taxifarefinder.com/main.php?city=Orlando



That's fantastic!  Thank you!



jakmak said:


> Our thoughts exactly! I called and complained to the cab company and was told that it's common practice. I've seen it here and there mentioned in posts that it is done, but I want to be sure. If it is true, I think the taxi estimators should at least mention it.



That is so bizarre, and it does sound like the cab companies are ripping people off.  I agree it should be mentioned up front at the very least!



Poohbug said:


> We were charged the parking fee when we took a cab to the park.  The driver said that Disney charges them so they add the fee to the fare.
> 
> One way to get around the parking fee - get dropped off at a resort.  Get a cab to the Contemporary and walk to MK, etc.



This is a good idea, one that I would never have thought of!



wdwmom0f3 said:


> Is there a way to get a week long parking pass so that we don't have to pay daily? I am thinking of getting one AP to park free and get other discounts, but I'm not sure yet.



I don't know the answer to this, but we have also considered buying one AP and then using it for parking and discounts.  We haven't crunched the numbers yet, so I'm not sure it would be worth it.  I'm interested to hear what others have to say!



jaysmom4285 said:


> Just a quick update on our stay at WBC so far.  We checked in Sunday morning.  From the horror stories I had read, I was ready for a hassle over the parking permit and refusing the timeshare presentation, but there was absolutely no problem.  Sandy from WBC had called me a few days before we arrived to see if I had any questions. She was working the parking pass desk and gave us our parking pass with only some encouragement to attend the timeshare talk.  We were never asked to fill out a form that asked for income, and we haven't heard any more about it since. So we dodged that bullet.  We're in Tower 5, pool view.  We can't see any parks or fireworks from here, but that wasn't a priority for me anyway.  Parking in the parking lots near the tower is a little tight, but the entrance to the parking garage is just outside the main entrance to Tower 5, so parking hasn't been an issue.  The two-bedroom unit is wondeful.  One tip, and this was mentioned way back in this thread, but would be good to keep in mind.  The a/c unit is motion activated, so it doesn't run when you're out for the day. But also won't run when everyone is in bed, making for some warm and stuffy bedrooms.  To override this feature, push and hold in the f/c button on the left side of the thermostat until you see 6P.  Then release.  It will cycle on and off normally after that.  Makes for much more comfortable sleeping.   We haven't explored the resort much - we spend most of our time at the parks.  But I expect we will and that we'll put in some pool time later.  If anyone has any questions I can answer from my somewhat limited experience so far, I'd be happy to give it a shot, or try to find the answers.



I love reading the "live" updates!  I hope you're having a blast, and I can't wait to read more!

Thanks everyone for the quick feedback!  I look forward to reading along!


----------



## casper_jj11

kellyw8863 said:


> Hi Joann!  That's fantastic about the Contemporary!  We did stay at GKTW and plan on going back for a day so we can see Ali's star and just visit.  In terms of medical response, I suppose at the end of the day, we'd just end up calling 911 anyhow.  I think this is just all my pent up anxiety over traveling that far with her without any "safety nets".  We have talked about renting a car just so we have one in case we need it.  Mid-day breaks will be a must, as Ali is heat intolerant.  We never made it through an entire day at the parks when we were there in 2010, and the distance to GKTW made it too difficult to travel back and forth.  Do you know anything about the GAC for returning Wish Kids?
> 
> I don't believe they have anything specifically for former wish kids. We extended Sydney's wish trip by a week and I asked at Guest Services. They didn't have a wish pass or the ability to extend the wish pass as they only come from GKTW but gave us the best they could so that she had essentially the same benefits as her wish pass. Right now, Sydney is in remission and doesn't need a GAC. The best thing I would think is to visit Guest Services, tell them what your DD needs and they'll know the best kind of GAC to give her.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the answer to this, but we have also considered buying one AP and then using it for parking and discounts.  We haven't crunched the numbers yet, so I'm not sure it would be worth it.  I'm interested to hear what others have to say!
> 
> We're getting an AP for me this trip just for the benefits. Our trip is 10d and since we're off site, we'll get the AP so that there are no parking fees. We'll also get the World of Disney discount (10% I believe) and we'll get the Tables in Wonderland to save money on food and drinks. It works out cheaper in the end to have the AP.
> 
> !


----------



## RvingDude

pam1969 said:


> We just booked 4 nights over Easter
> 
> This is our first stay... can anyone tell me what special Easter events we shouldn't miss?
> 
> We'll be visiting Kennedy one day, DTD another, and taking it easy around the resort.
> 
> Thanks!



Pam1969...I received your message about Bin #2, but my post count hasn't reached 10 yet to reply to it. I better get on the ball and tally up a few posts! No worries, I will leave your information on the bin.


----------



## nancy155

Jaysmom thanks for the onsite posting! I love hearing how it is now while someone is actually there with updates! 
We have decided to take one day to head to Sarasota and see friends as well as spend a day at the beach!  My best friend lives in Sarasota so looking forward to seeing her and spending at least a little time catching up.  That is until next year when I hope to head to Tampa and participate in Gasparellia!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

jaysmom4285 said:


> One tip, and this was mentioned way back in this thread, but would be good to keep in mind.  The a/c unit is motion activated, so it doesn't run when you're out for the day. But also won't run when everyone is in bed, making for some warm and stuffy bedrooms.  To override this feature, push and hold in the f/c button on the left side of the thermostat until you see 6P.  Then release.  It will cycle on and off normally after that.  Makes for much more comfortable sleeping.  .



Thank you so much for posting this! I am putting this with my notes.


----------



## southbound

jaysmom4285 said:


> Just a quick update on our stay at WBC so far.  We checked in Sunday morning.  From the horror stories I had read, I was ready for a hassle over the parking permit and refusing the timeshare presentation, but there was absolutely no problem.  Sandy from WBC had called me a few days before we arrived to see if I had any questions. She was working the parking pass desk and gave us our parking pass with only some encouragement to attend the timeshare talk.  We were never asked to fill out a form that asked for income, and we haven't heard any more about it since. So we dodged that bullet.  We're in Tower 5, pool view.  We can't see any parks or fireworks from here, but that wasn't a priority for me anyway.  Parking in the parking lots near the tower is a little tight, but the entrance to the parking garage is just outside the main entrance to Tower 5, so parking hasn't been an issue.  The two-bedroom unit is wondeful.  One tip, and this was mentioned way back in this thread, but would be good to keep in mind.  The a/c unit is motion activated, so it doesn't run when you're out for the day. But also won't run when everyone is in bed, making for some warm and stuffy bedrooms.  To override this feature, push and hold in the f/c button on the left side of the thermostat until you see 6P.  Then release.  It will cycle on and off normally after that.  Makes for much more comfortable sleeping.   We haven't explored the resort much - we spend most of our time at the parks.  But I expect we will and that we'll put in some pool time later.  If anyone has any questions I can answer from my somewhat limited experience so far, I'd be happy to give it a shot, or try to find the answers.





Thanks for all the information jaysmom!  I actually forgot about the a/c, so thanks for bringing it up again...  I made a note of it this time.    

I think it fair saying, most of us are very envious of you right now.  Hope you have a great time down there and thanks for letting us share a little bit of your vacation.  Nice to hear you didn't get a big hassle on the time share tour, I'm hoping for the same.  

One thing I was wondering about was whether or not the resort has drink machines and ice as most hotels do???  This being a time share resort, I don't know if they do anything like this?  I don't care about the drink machines so much as we'll pick some up at the store, but it would be nice to have ice for my cooler.


----------



## jaysmom4285

There are vending and ice machines, at least in our tower and I would assume in all.  A sign near the elevator said that they are on floors one, five and ten.  I haven't actually needed to use them, so I take it on faith that they actually exist!


----------



## SigEpMike13

We are checking out of Wyndham Bonnet Creek this morning.  We've been here for 5 days and are moving on-site for the remainder of our trip.  This is our 5th or 6th WBC stay and is one kind of falls in the middle of the pack.  We've stayed in a Presidential Reserve unit (which was fabulous) and we've also been on the top floor of Tower 4 with a wonderful fireworks view.  It will be hard to top those two stays.

However, one thing to point out...the first night here, we stayed in Tower 3 with a great lake view.  But, the couch was "peeling".  The outer layer of the couch was just simply coming off.  I sat down and was covered in the stuff.  It is actually pretty gross.  When I said something to the front desk, they said that it was a "manufacturer defect" and they couldn't do anything about it.  I held back from replying, "yes, there is...replace it.".  So, if you are staying in one of the older towers, make sure to watch out and not get covered with "couch peel".


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Can anyone tell me if all of the 4 Bedroom Presidential *"Reserve"* Units are in Tower 6 or are they spread all over the resort?

I just rented from an owner and the receipt shows "Reserve" and I rented from him last year and we were in a Reserve unit in Tower 6.

I love Tower 6 for many reasons-free wifi, free valet, close to bus stop, close to pirate pool, etc. so I'd love to be sure that I am in that Tower!

However, if I'm not it will still be a great room and a great trip I am sure!


----------



## DCTooTall

Been awhile since I've had the time to keep up on the DIS...  but I'm working on catching back up and trying to return to my active status.  

A Note on the Taxi discussions.  From the way I understand it,   Disney charges Taxi's the $14 parking fee.  It's actually one of the items posted at the parking booths when you park there.   (cars/Taxis : $14).      The exception to this is with Mears transportation.   Disney has an arrangement with them that allows their Taxi companies to come and go without paying the $14 parking fee.   This is also why all the Taxi's which you see at the Taxi Stands at the parks are operated by Mears.



GraceLuvsWDW said:


> Can anyone tell me if all of the 4 Bedroom Presidential *"Reserve"* Units are in Tower 6 or are they spread all over the resort?
> 
> I just rented from an owner and the receipt shows "Reserve" and I rented from him last year and we were in a Reserve unit in Tower 6.
> 
> I love Tower 6 for many reasons-free wifi, free valet, close to bus stop, close to pirate pool, etc. so I'd love to be sure that I am in that Tower!
> 
> However, if I'm not it will still be a great room and a great trip I am sure!



All the "Reserve" units are in Tower 6.     "Reserve" units are treated differently from "regular" presidential units as they are only able to be rented by Wyndham Members with "Presidential Reserve" status.   It's only after certain criteria have been met (Either a large % of the reserve units are booked,   or XXX number of days until travel) that they are added into the general inventory which the entire Wyndham ownership can select from.


----------



## Destructsean

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> Can anyone tell me if all of the 4 Bedroom Presidential *"Reserve"* Units are in Tower 6 or are they spread all over the resort?
> 
> I just rented from an owner and the receipt shows "Reserve" and I rented from him last year and we were in a Reserve unit in Tower 6.
> 
> I love Tower 6 for many reasons-*free wifi, free valet, close to bus stop, close to pirate pool*, etc. so I'd love to be sure that I am in that Tower!
> 
> However, if I'm not it will still be a great room and a great trip I am sure!




Well, I'm REALLY glad we'll be staying in Tower 6 now!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

DCTooTall said:


> All the "Reserve" units are in Tower 6.     "Reserve" units are treated differently from "regular" presidential units as they are only able to be rented by Wyndham Members with "Presidential Reserve" status.   It's only after certain criteria have been met (Either a large % of the reserve units are booked,   or XXX number of days until travel) that they are added into the general inventory which the entire Wyndham ownership can select from.



I was confused because of this post:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43812641&postcount=8

which claims they stayed in a Pres Reserve unit in Tower 3.  Is that just a mistake?


----------



## southbound

jaysmom4285 said:


> There are vending and ice machines, at least in our tower and I would assume in all.  A sign near the elevator said that they are on floors one, five and ten.  I haven't actually needed to use them, so I take it on faith that they actually exist!




Thanks, jaysmom!  I appreciate the information


----------



## DCTooTall

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> I was confused because of this post:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43812641&postcount=8
> 
> which claims they stayed in a Pres Reserve unit in Tower 3.  Is that just a mistake?



Yes,  That would be a mistake.  Presidential and Presidential Reserve units cost the same amount of points to "rent" for owners,   but the deeding and way they are inventoried are different.   For non-Wyndham owners,  and those who aren't really familiar with some of the quirks in the ways Wyndham does things,   they may not realize the different since the units are virtually identical.

In General,   Wyndham breaks things down as follows.  These terms are used throughout the Wyndham system.

Standard suite  -  A basic/standard unit.  (There are no "standard" units as WBC)

Deluxe Suite  - The unit has a whirlpool/jacuzzi tub.  (all "regular" units at Wyndham Bonnet Creek are 'Deluxe' units)

Presidential units  - Use more points to rent than Deluxe units,  and generally have upgraded decor, furnishings, and appliances.

...these are all part of the "standard" Wyndham inventory which anyone can rent if they have enough points.

Presidential Reserve -  The units are identical to the "standard" Presidential units.  The difference comes in how they are handled within the Wyndham System.   A Presidential Reserve unit may only be reserved by members who have reached Presidential Reserve status. (I believe there is even unique Deeding of the ownership interest at this level).   Resorts which are part of the presidential Reserve program have a set number of units which are set aside as part of this program.    These units are held and "reserved" for the Presidential Reserve members to be able to rent exclusively.  This allows members with this status the freedom to still have Presidential unit availability much closer to their travel dates,  however,  within 60-90days (i believe),  or once somewhere around 85% of availability has been reached,   the remaining unreserved Presidential Reserve units are added to the general inventory of the resort and available to be rented by the General Membership.

Unlike the VIP Program which you've heard people mention,  the Presidential Reserve program is an actual Deeded program,   meaning it's benefits are much less subject to change than the VIP program.  In order to join it,  you must purchase 1,000,000 Wyndham Points,    at Developer pricing.   At that point they can take you existing contracts and basically trade them into a Presidential Reserve deed for the 1,000,000 points.   Obviously,   since you've also exceeded all the VIP level tiers,  you also get the VIP membership status perks as well.

 Worth noting,   since the Pres Reserve program does use seperate deeding,  This is also why at this resort all the Pres Reserve units are in tower 6. After the building is built (or actually,  once they start selling it),   they cannot change the building's point total.   Since you are selling each person what amounts to a fractional ownership of the building,  if they changed the value of that building, such as changing "deluxe" rooms into "Presidential" units,  then you would be in essence changing the value of the existing contracts.   You saw some of the complications involved which this whole process with AKL DVC when they needed to reclassify some Savanna View rooms due to complaints about how the view was obstructed or not worth the points.   What Disney ended up doing is they basically juggled the points around when they built the 2nd Lodge building by under-valuing the newer building to account for the changes they needed to make to the original.... thereby keeping the total point value of the property the same.


   This is probably much more than you  (or anyone here) was interesting in or expecting,     but it should hopefully at least shed some light on the whole process.


----------



## chuchujew

Read so many good comment on both VS , unfortunately they don't have  a3 bdroom for my date. Paul from utopiaworld gave me a quote and it looks pretty good deal. Have anyone book w/ him before? any comment?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Thank you DCtooTall, that helps me to know that we will be in Tower 6.


----------



## 3AUTigers

Im am so glad I found this board, and this thread. We are planning our first extended family vacation and WBC has exactly what were looking for. 

I booked a room directly thru Wyndham. All excited and all. Then I found this board and realized that I way over priced.  After reading thru most of the posts in this thread, I send off for a quote from vacationstrategy.com (at half the price of going directly thru wyndham) and vacationupgrades. I have only heard back from vacationstrategy. How long does it take for Ken to get back with you.  

I want another comparison, who else is recommended, and also, who is Farrel? I saw his name a few times.

Many thanks for helping me spend more in the parks, saving on the room.


----------



## KDsmommy

I got the best deal through Vacation Strategy at just under $100/night for a 2 br deluxe from April 20-26.


----------



## southbound

3AUTigers said:


> Im am so glad I found this board, and this thread. We are planning our first extended family vacation and WBC has exactly what were looking for.
> 
> I booked a room directly thru Wyndham. All excited and all. Then I found this board and realized that I way over priced.  After reading thru most of the posts in this thread, I send off for a quote from vacationstrategy.com (at half the price of going directly thru wyndham) and vacationupgrades. I have only heard back from vacationstrategy. How long does it take for Ken to get back with you.
> 
> I want another comparison, who else is recommended, and also, who is Farrel? I saw his name a few times.
> 
> Many thanks for helping me spend more in the parks, saving on the room.




I used VS too as they had a better rate than VU, and Humaira was super quick in getting back to me every time.  It took Ken a couple weeks to get a quote for me.  I'm not saying one is necessarily better than the other, but for me, it was how quickly and professionally Humaira dealt with me that made me go with VS in the end.  You can't put a price on good customer service.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Does anyone know what pizza places deliver to WBC?

And has anyone used a Restaurant.com certificate for delivery while staying at WBC?

Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> Does anyone know what pizza places deliver to WBC?
> 
> And has anyone used a Restaurant.com certificate for delivery while staying at WBC?
> 
> Thanks!



Your "big 3" delivery... Papa Johns, Dominoes, and Pizza Hut.   I also recall at least 1 or 2 other popular local places being listed.    Off-site Pizza however can only deliver to the building itself and not your room,  so you need to meet them outside the building lobby.

There is also the onsite pizza delivery from the restaurant/pool bar by Tower 3.  They will actually deliver to your room.

Because of the number of Pizza Delivery scams in the Tourist area,   the resort limits access to the resort property for pizza delivery to only a few 'approved' businesses.   I seem to recall there was a text message on the room phone actually listing the places which were allowed to deliver the last time I stayed there.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

DCTooTall said:


> Your "big 3" delivery... Papa Johns, Dominoes, and Pizza Hut.   I also recall at least 1 or 2 other popular local places being listed.    Off-site Pizza however can only deliver to the building itself and not your room,  so you need to meet them outside the building lobby.
> 
> There is also the onsite pizza delivery from the restaurant/pool bar by Tower 3.  They will actually deliver to your room.
> 
> Because of the number of Pizza Delivery scams in the Tourist area,   the resort limits access to the resort property for pizza delivery to only a few 'approved' businesses.   I seem to recall there was a text message on the room phone actually listing the places which were allowed to deliver the last time I stayed there.



Yes it does tell you on the phone and I think there is also something else written .... maybe a flyer on the frig.  On my recent stay I never had any pizza delivered but I did go down to the bar by Tower 3 and ordered it for takeout.  I thought that it was as good as if not better than delivery.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

I am new to all this condo stuff. We stayed in a townhouse in WH last trip. Are these condos typically quiet? Or do you hear people above you, next to you, etc? Is the resort typically crowded as heck no matter when you go?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

I've been looking at the website for the new hotel.  Can anyone who is going soon get the menu/prices for the Tesoro Cove and the pool bar and grill and possibly the coffee bar?

I wonder if the park bus now also stops at the hotel?  And if so, in what order do they pick up?

For anyone interested, here is the menu for the new sit down restaurant in the hotel:  deep blu
http://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/resourcefiles/pdf/deepblu-menu.pdf


----------



## DCTooTall

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> I've been looking at the website for the new hotel.  Can anyone who is going soon get the menu/prices for the Tesoro Cove and the pool bar and grill and possibly the coffee bar?
> 
> I wonder if the park bus now also stops at the hotel?  And if so, in what order do they pick up?
> 
> For anyone interested, here is the menu for the new sit down restaurant in the hotel:  deep blu
> http://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/resourcefiles/pdf/deepblu-menu.pdf



In November, the Hotel had it's own bus separate from the Resort bus.  I don't think that has changed.

As for the menus,   I think I had posted some pics of the menus I was given back in November.    I don't know if those menus are still valid however.   (I remember also posting information on the Spa offerings as well)


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Thanks' I just found those on page 62 of this thread in case anyone was wondering!


----------



## Destructsean

Thanks Grace, I would have never found that. 

Does anyone have a picture or link to the menu of the pool side bar/grill? I noticed there was a blurb about it in the information, but no menu. 

Thanks in advance if anyone can provide this!


----------



## DCTooTall

Destructsean said:


> Thanks Grace, I would have never found that.
> 
> Does anyone have a picture or link to the menu of the pool side bar/grill? I noticed there was a blurb about it in the information, but no menu.
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone can provide this!



  I don't know if anyone has found a link or taken a picture of it since I was down there.   I do remember that it was pretty standard burger/wrap/sandwich kind of bar food.   the most interesting thing I remember on the menu was the Krispy Kreme Burger.

Sorry I don't have any more info,   but I was kinda pre-occupied with getting my drinks when I stopped by that bar.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

I took a picture of half the Escudos bar menu when I was there.  Here it is:






Sorry that's all I have!

Edited:  oops, I think you mean the pool bar at the new hotel, which I don't have!


----------



## Destructsean

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> I took a picture of half the Escudos bar menu when I was there.  Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that's all I have!
> 
> Edited:  oops, I think you mean the pool bar at the new hotel, which I don't have!



I did mean the other bar, but that's super helpful too! We're staying at WBC for two weeks so I'm sure we'll use that bar too.


----------



## suerob

Could someone tell me where the bbq/grilling areas are at the resort?  Would like to be close to one that has a nice table to sit at and a view of the lake.


----------



## Chelley00

We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in October (Me, my mom, DD10 and DS7)  I'm thinking it will work out well as the shuttles will be there in case my mom wants to go to the parks to meet up with my brother's family and my kids want to sleep in, which happened a couple of times on our last extended family trip, and it will be so much more cost effective for our 2 week trip.

I've made it a little over halfway through this thread and will keep reading I'm done , but I have one question.  I've seen pictures of a view with the Tower of Terror, and we were wondering what we should request to try and have a view of it.

Thanks!


----------



## minnieandfamily

Hello! 
I just booked 7 nights at WBC in April.  This will be our first time too.  I am a little confused about the construction and renovations.  I called Wyndham directly today and the woman I spoke with said that construction of the 7th building was complete - but from this thread it looks like there are only 6 towers?! Was she referring to the hotel?  

Also, she said that they had renovated the rooms in their oldest buildings, Towers 1 & 2.  Just wondering how these renovated units compare to the "newer" towers.  The same?  Better?

I am trying to figure out what Tower to request...I would like to stay in either "new" or "recently renovated."  We have young kids so being close to one of the kiddie pools would probably be important too.

Thanks!!


----------



## KWithers

Suerob- Tower 2 has a nice BBQ area with grill, table, a lake view and it's right in front of the pools. We stayed in tower 3 and it was still close. 
Minnieandfamily- the kiddie pools are outside tower 2 and the main building (close to tower 1). 
We go again in April and will most likely request tower 2 or 3. I liked tower 3 because you're right in the middle of the shuttle pickups (at tower 1 and tower 6). That way if you're late for one bus, you have time to make the second one.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Chelley00 said:


> We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in October (Me, my mom, DD10 and DS7)  I'm thinking it will work out well as the shuttles will be there in case my mom wants to go to the parks to meet up with my brother's family and my kids want to sleep in, which happened a couple of times on our last extended family trip, and it will be so much more cost effective for our 2 week trip.
> 
> I've made it a little over halfway through this thread and will keep reading I'm done , but I have one question.  I've seen pictures of a view with the Tower of Terror, and we were wondering what we should request to try and have a view of it.
> 
> Thanks!



Check here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44059039#post44059039

Post # 62 has the Tower, floor, etc & shows a nice view of TOT - among other things...


----------



## Destructsean

DCTooTall said:


> the most interesting thing I remember on the menu was the Krispy Kreme Burger.



That's what I want to see!!


----------



## SigEpMike13

DCTooTall said:


> Your "big 3" delivery... Papa Johns, Dominoes, and Pizza Hut.   I also recall at least 1 or 2 other popular local places being listed.    Off-site Pizza however can only deliver to the building itself and not your room,  so you need to meet them outside the building lobby.
> 
> There is also the onsite pizza delivery from the restaurant/pool bar by Tower 3.  They will actually deliver to your room.
> 
> Because of the number of Pizza Delivery scams in the Tourist area,   the resort limits access to the resort property for pizza delivery to only a few 'approved' businesses.   I seem to recall there was a text message on the room phone actually listing the places which were allowed to deliver the last time I stayed there.



A great option for pizza delivery is Giordano's (famous Chicago pizza place).


----------



## samples78

I tried searching for my answers, but could not find the info.  My family is looking at renting a 4 bedroom presidential unit and I was wondering what floors these are on?  I have gathered they tend to be on high floors, but are there any on lower floors?  My grandmother does not like being up high, so I would love to know the lowest floor these are available on.  Also, are these available in all of the buildings, or just some of them.  Thanks!


----------



## under da UP

This plane is going to land in a hot minute or 60 so we'll arrive at WBC shortly there after. I'll try to answer any questions while I'm there... It will distract me from all the disney "stuff". Fantasia is the only disney film i've seen... Yea I know, lame.

So let me know if ya'll want any pictures/video or info of any specific part of the resort. We will be staying in a 3 br deluxe so i'll include any views from the unit in the picture thread.

Boy this plane is hot as all get up. Think they'll let me open a window....yeesh haha. I hope i adjust to the heat faster than this.

So post your questions


----------



## DCTooTall

samples78 said:


> I tried searching for my answers, but could not find the info.  My family is looking at renting a 4 bedroom presidential unit and I was wondering what floors these are on?  I have gathered they tend to be on high floors, but are there any on lower floors?  My grandmother does not like being up high, so I would love to know the lowest floor these are available on.  Also, are these available in all of the buildings, or just some of them.  Thanks!



As a general rule,   usually the 4bedroom Presidentials are going to be on the top 1-3 top floors of the towers.  There aren't any on the lower floors. 

The bright side here is that the 4bedroom presidentials  are located in every building.  Because of this,  if you are really concerned about overall height,  you might want to request some of the older towers since they are significantly shorter than the newer towers.  (For instance,  I believe tower 1 is about 9 stories,   while tower 6 is closer to 18+ ).     There may even be a Presidential unit in the main building above the lobby,    and that building is only around 3-5 stories tall.


Now if you are renting a unit from someone,  there is no guarentee that you'll be able to get one in one of the shorter buildings,   but it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## RvingDude

Humaira from Vacation Strategy just called to give me good and bad news on my upcoming 9 night stay at WBC. I asked for the bad first and she said my family would have to switch to a different room after 2 nights from our 2 bedroom deluxe. The good...switching to a 2 bedroom presidential suite for the last 7 nights. 

She said the 2 bedroom presidential will be in Tower 6. 
Do all the 2 bedroom presidentials in Tower 6 come with a lake/pool view or is it the same as deluxe rooms and you need to request a lake/pool view?
Thanks.


----------



## alicia080979

I am really excited after finding this thread. We were going to rent a condo about 2 miles off property and then found a good price for a 2 bedroom here. We are also using Vacation Strategy as they seemed to have the best price that I found online. 

This will be our first time staying "off" property so I was a little hesitant at first but with APs, it just doesn't make sense to pay a higher price for a Value Resort when we can get 2 bedrooms here with a full kitchen to offset some of the cost of food. 

I'm only a few pages into this thread so time to curl up with a blanket on the couch and read, read, read!

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## mkpat

alicia080979 said:


> I am really excited after finding this thread. We were going to rent a condo about 2 miles off property and then found a good price for a 2 bedroom here. We are also using Vacation Strategy as they seemed to have the best price that I found online.
> 
> This will be our first time staying "off" property so I was a little hesitant at first but with APs, it just doesn't make sense to pay a higher price for a Value Resort when we can get 2 bedrooms here with a full kitchen to offset some of the cost of food.
> 
> I'm only a few pages into this thread so time to curl up with a blanket on the couch and read, read, read!
> 
> Thanks for all the great info!


 
I am going in March for the first time (we are DVC members) and I am also a little apprehensive, I guess moreso on the "experience" other than anything else.  By that I mean the buses, dining plan, resort hoping, etc.  Having not read through all 100+ pages of this thread, but has anyone that has stayed on Disney property before ever stayed here, and would you do it again?


----------



## MelindaRuns

mkpat said:


> I am going in March for the first time (we are DVC members) and I am also a little apprehensive, I guess moreso on the "experience" other than anything else.  By that I mean the buses, dining plan, resort hoping, etc.  Having not read through all 100+ pages of this thread, but has anyone that has stayed on Disney property before ever stayed here, and would you do it again?



We used to be strictly on Disney property. Then we found this Bonnet Creek. To me the amenities are more plentiful, the rooms way nicer and roomier (in the Deluxe they are a lot nicer and in the Presidential they are way nicer, in my opinion, than anything Disney has to offer in the Moderates or higher categories. I'm comparing to Animal Kingdom Lodge, Grand Californian Lodge, and Wilderness Resort Lodge.)

We never use their bus system, so I can't tell you about that. We always rent a car so we can come and go as we please. The drive to any of the parks from Bonnet Creek is a piece of cake and become second nature very quickly, the parking at Bonnet Creek is good, especially if you stay in Tower 6. We have had a few issues where my husband couldnt find something right up on entering the parking lot and just dropped the kids and I off at the door of Tower 6 then by the time we were up in the room he was coming up after parking.

For us, it was so nice we bought at Bonnet Creek, even after comparing to DVC, and that took a lot of thinking because we are truly Disney fanatics. But, in the end BC was a way better deal for a nicer resort, and we can of course stay other places too.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

mkpat said:


> I am going in March for the first time (we are DVC members) and I am also a little apprehensive, I guess moreso on the "experience" other than anything else.  By that I mean the buses, dining plan, resort hoping, etc.  Having not read through all 100+ pages of this thread, but has anyone that has stayed on Disney property before ever stayed here, and would you do it again?



I've stayed on property.  At pop, CS, OKW, Poly, POFQ and WL.

Here's the thing for me:  Disney charges WAY too much for their rooms.  Yes, there's Disney magic.  Yes they make it far too easy for you to never leave the bubble.  But for me the "magic" (CMs, extra touches, intense themeing, etc) isn't worth the huge amount of money.  Especially not since most of the rooms on property are in my opinion run down.  I stayed in a $500 room at the Poly and it wasn't worth HALF of our 3BR Presidential stay at WBC last year, which was $214 a night.

So for me, I need to feel like I got my money's worth.  That's really hard at Disney.  At WBC I feel like I get my money's worth and then some.  I am right next to CBR, I can see Pop, Swan, Dolphin, Epcot Ball, ToT, so I still feel like I am close to the magic.  But there are pluses beyond a Disney resort, too.


----------



## Brian Noble

> has anyone that has stayed on Disney property before ever stayed here, and would you do it again?


Yes (OKW, VWL, and BWV) and yes.


----------



## teacher31

I contacted Vacation Strategy two days ago and haven't heard back. Is this typical?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Are the grills gas grills?


----------



## carlbarry

mkpat said:


> I am going in March for the first time (we are DVC members) and I am also a little apprehensive, I guess moreso on the "experience" other than anything else.  By that I mean the buses, dining plan, resort hoping, etc.  Having not read through all 100+ pages of this thread, but has anyone that has stayed on Disney property before ever stayed here, and would you do it again?


I own both Wyndham and Disney timeshare.
I have stayed at Star Island (2006), Bonnet Creek (2009), AKL Jambo House (2010), and Wyndham Grand and Old Key West (2011).
It actually costs me less to stay at Disney (in a studio) than at Bonnet Creek.  Of course, at BC I'm getting a big 1 BR condo.
AKL is a truly unique experience.  No other resort can compete with that.
Having stayed at Wyndham Grand, and then moving to OKW on the same vacation, I can honestly say that I enjoyed OKW much more.  Being able to use all of Disney's benefits was great.
That being said, I still feel BC is a great resort.  It has loads of amenities, is conveniently located, and is priced right for the renter.  I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.  And in fact, in December I'm planning 3 nights there before moving on to either OKW or AKL.
I hope that helps.


----------



## alicia080979

teacher31 said:


> I contacted Vacation Strategy two days ago and haven't heard back. Is this typical?



I contacted them yesterday for the first time and they got back to me right away with a price and details. I paid the deposit last night and haven't heard anything since. I am hoping it is bc it is a weekend (and long weekend to some). If I don't hear anything tomorrow or get some sort of confirmation that they got my deposit, I will call Tuesday morning. Did you try calling them? I found them through VRBO and contacted them through there.


***Update***
In the 20min between when I posted this and now I got my email confirmation from them with my dates and some more information about requesting a room. Hopefully you will hear something soon, if not, I would give them a call. If you need their contact info let me know!


----------



## jaysmom4285

GraceLuvsWDW, yes the grills are gas.  We didn't use them, but I checked them out once as I was walking by.


----------



## jaysmom4285

We checked out this morning and are now home in Maine.  I had intended to post more while we were at WBC, but it just didn't happen.  As I mentioned in an earlier post, we spend most of our time at the parks, so we don't take full advantage of all that WBC has to offer.  

I was a bit surprised that we given practically no information at check-in about the resort's facilities and amenities.  There was no info about the restaurants or snack bars, and we had to come up with that ourselves.  A packet of information about all of that would have been very useful.  Maybe that was an oversight on their part, but it would have been helpful.    

We did do the miniature golf.  I found it odd that nowhere on the mini-golf course does it say where to get the equipment.  We had to go back to the room and call the front desk.  Turns out you have to get the equipment from the activities centers in either Tower 6 or the main building.  While we were playing, several people passing by asked us where they could get the equipment, because they hadn't been able to figure it out. 

We were at WBC on an RCI exchange.  I didn't expect housekeeping, but I did think there might be another supply of towels delivered mid-week.  Turns out they don't do that, unless you ask for it, which we did.  They promptly brought us enough for an army!

I had posted previously about how to reset the a/c so that it cycles on and off and isn't dependent on the motion sensors.  It definitely works, but it seemed that, if the temperature was adjusted again, it reverted back to the motion sensor business.  I'm not positive about this, but I think that's why we were too warm for a couple of nights after I had reset the thermostat.  What seemed to work best was to do the reset after you've adjusted the temperature to whatever you want it to be for a while, like at bedtime.  We were much more comfortable after I figured that out.  

I only used the buses once, when my husband and son decided to go back to WBC in our rental car and I wanted to stay at Epcot.  The bus lane was easy to find, and the bus was right on time.  The schedule seemed adequate enough - lots of trips in the morning and evening, and fewer in the afternoon, but still a reasonable number.  

As I had mentioned earlier, we got absolutely no hassle about attending the timeshare presentation when we got our parking pass, and we didn't get so much as a message about it all week long.  Maybe it just depends on who you talk to.  If you see Sandy at the parking pass desk, try to talk with her - she was the one who was so low key about it with us.  

All in all, we had a great time at WBC, and I would stay there again in a heartbeat.  The location is perfect - just a few minutes from all the WDW parks - and we found the facilities to be top notch.


----------



## southbound

jaysmom4285 said:


> We checked out this morning and are now home in Maine.  I had intended to post more while we were at WBC, but it just didn't happen.  As I mentioned in an earlier post, we spend most of our time at the parks, so we don't take full advantage of all that WBC has to offer.
> 
> I was a bit surprised that we given practically no information at check-in about the resort's facilities and amenities.  There was no info about the restaurants or snack bars, and we had to come up with that ourselves.  A packet of information about all of that would have been very useful.  Maybe that was an oversight on their part, but it would have been helpful.
> 
> We did do the miniature golf.  I found it odd that nowhere on the mini-golf course does it say where to get the equipment.  We had to go back to the room and call the front desk.  Turns out you have to get the equipment from the activities centers in either Tower 6 or the main building.  While we were playing, several people passing by asked us where they could get the equipment, because they hadn't been able to figure it out.
> 
> We were at WBC on an RCI exchange.  I didn't expect housekeeping, but I did think there might be another supply of towels delivered mid-week.  Turns out they don't do that, unless you ask for it, which we did.  They promptly brought us enough for an army!
> 
> I had posted previously about how to reset the a/c so that it cycles on and off and isn't dependent on the motion sensors.  It definitely works, but it seemed that, if the temperature was adjusted again, it reverted back to the motion sensor business.  I'm not positive about this, but I think that's why we were too warm for a couple of nights after I had reset the thermostat.  What seemed to work best was to do the reset after you've adjusted the temperature to whatever you want it to be for a while, like at bedtime.  We were much more comfortable after I figured that out.
> 
> I only used the buses once, when my husband and son decided to go back to WBC in our rental car and I wanted to stay at Epcot.  The bus lane was easy to find, and the bus was right on time.  The schedule seemed adequate enough - lots of trips in the morning and evening, and fewer in the afternoon, but still a reasonable number.
> 
> As I had mentioned earlier, we got absolutely no hassle about attending the timeshare presentation when we got our parking pass, and we didn't get so much as a message about it all week long.  Maybe it just depends on who you talk to.  If you see Sandy at the parking pass desk, try to talk with her - she was the one who was so low key about it with us.
> 
> All in all, we had a great time at WBC, and I would stay there again in a heartbeat.  The location is perfect - just a few minutes from all the WDW parks - and we found the facilities to be top notch.





Thanks for posting your experiences with us, jaysmom!  Are you going to do a trip report?  I'd love to read it and see your pics.  We are going to be doing the same as you guys...  at the parks all day, and not using the resort to its potential.  It does seem strange they don't give you an information package, but maybe that's to cut down on extra costs, as they know a lot of people are heading to the parks.  It would be nice to be offered something, you're right, it would be very helpful.


----------



## sherabby

Just booked for August 12th!  I don't want to wish away our summer but it cannot get here soon enough!


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

jaysmom4285 said:


> GraceLuvsWDW, yes the grills are gas.  We didn't use them, but I checked them out once as I was walking by.



Are they on the balcony? That would be awesome! My DH can do all the cooking   We are renting a 2bdrm May 5-9 before going on a DC. Cant wait!!! Oh 1 more question... if we were to sit thru the time share deal... what kind of free things do they offer. I LOVE FREE! I know those things can be a pain, but we rented from a timeshare owner in the WI Dells in Jan, and the "talk" was only 2 hrs, and we got $50 AMX GC, $50  to a rest. out there and 100 tokens for the kids. If they give free Disney ticket(s) I am so there!


----------



## RvingDude

Does WBC ever assign a room number to your reservation prior to check-in?


----------



## jaysmom4285

lzmom_of_twins, no, the grills aren't on the balconies.  That would be cool, but I'm thinking it would be a fire hazard.  There are grilling areas set up outside the towers - two large gas grills on each end of a patio of sorts with picnic tables.  I can't speak to what the free offer is for sitting through the time share presentation, since we declined that.  Hopefully someone who did attend can tell you what it is.   

RvingDude, I can't speak to exactly when room numbers are assigned.  But when we checked in early on the morning of the 12th, we were told we would be in Tower 5, 13th floor with a pool view.  The desk clerk clearly knew which room we were assigned, although he obviously wasn't going to give us that specific information until the room itself was ready later in the day.  So it would appear that the rooms are assigned before check-in.


----------



## DCTooTall

southbound said:


> Thanks for posting your experiences with us, jaysmom!  Are you going to do a trip report?  I'd love to read it and see your pics.  We are going to be doing the same as you guys...  at the parks all day, and not using the resort to its potential.  It does seem strange they don't give you an information package, but maybe that's to cut down on extra costs, as they know a lot of people are heading to the parks.  It would be nice to be offered something, you're right, it would be very helpful.



They used to give some information like the fold-out activities guide that shows all the various activities held at the resort during the week.  It also listed some other information on the activities center and I believe the resort amenities.  

  In general,   they no longer hand that information out.  The activities lists are now usually posted in the building bulletin boards,  and at the resort bars and information desks.  I believe it can also be accessed via the in-room display monitors in Tower 6,    as well as online thru the resort's website. 

As for why it's no longer provided at checkin,    the primary reason is simply cost.   it's expensive to have those folding guides printed,   and for the owners who's maintenance fee's pay for the resort's budget,  it's not a very efficient use of the budget $.       I also know that since my first trip at the resort only a few years ago,    There have been a lot of other small changes such as check-out procedures, pool operating hours,  and the towel sign-out.   I'm betting most of these changes have in part been driven by the growing popularity of the resort as a rental location by people not familiar with traditional timeshare resorts,  and who don't have an ownership interest in the resort.    Those little things like "washing the room towels and running the dishwasher before you leave"  can cause a lot of confusion for someone familiar with a traditional hotel stay,  but at one time was part of the checkout procedure at the resort.   It's a little thing,  but to have someone at the resort do that instead is gonna cost some $$....  so that $$ to pay for the resort to do it has to come from someplace.           And since the primary income for the resort itself is from fees charged to the owners,  you either need to find the room within the budget for it,   or increase the fees charged to those owners.   



lzmom_of_twins said:


> Are they on the balcony? That would be awesome! My DH can do all the cooking   We are renting a 2bdrm May 5-9 before going on a DC. Cant wait!!! Oh 1 more question... if we were to sit thru the time share deal... what kind of free things do they offer. I LOVE FREE! I know those things can be a pain, but we rented from a timeshare owner in the WI Dells in Jan, and the "talk" was only 2 hrs, and we got $50 AMX GC, $50  to a rest. out there and 100 tokens for the kids. If they give free Disney ticket(s) I am so there!



  Last couple times I've been for my owner's updates I've been offered a $100AMEX card.



RvingDude said:


> Does WBC ever assign a room number to your reservation prior to check-in?



WBC doesn't even get your reservation into their system until around 2weeks prior to checkin.  (Prior to that it's in the larger Wyndham Vacation Ownership system).     As a matter of practicality,  rooms would get assigned sometime during that 2 week period just to make the checkin process smoother since it wouldn't require the front desk locate a room at check-in time for each guest.    However.....    Nothing is set into stone and those assignments could be subject to change due to any number of circumstances.

The only people who generally would be able to know what room they are getting prior to checkin would be VIP owners (not those renting from a VIP owner since benefits don't transfer),    and potentially renters of certain Presidential units which may be requested directly at the time the reservation is made.


----------



## casper_jj11

Can anyone tell me if they've been able to valet park at WBC? I asked months ago when I booked and was told there was no valet parking. I just read on another thread that someone in bldg 6 was able to valet park. With three young kids, I'd so much prefer to valet. I was going to request bldg 5 but if bldg 6 is the only one with valet, then I'll request bldg 6 instead. We've booked a 3bdrm deluxe. I would have happily gone with a presidential and was actually leaning that way but was told the only difference between the two was decor (and lack of sofa bed in the delxue) While the sofabed is nice, I'm starting to really wish we booked a presidential especially if it means we would have been able to valet. I'm also concerned about the wifi. DH eats, lives and breaths his BB and the only way I can use my Iphone without international charges is with wifi ... from what I hear, bldg 6 has wifi... is it all rooms or just presidential.... becoming less and less impressed with this booking...


----------



## DCTooTall

casper_jj11 said:


> Can anyone tell me if they've been able to valet park at WBC? I asked months ago when I booked and was told there was no valet parking. I just read on another thread that someone in bldg 6 was able to valet park. With three young kids, I'd so much prefer to valet. I was going to request bldg 5 but if bldg 6 is the only one with valet, then I'll request bldg 6 instead. We've booked a 3bdrm deluxe. I would have happily gone with a presidential and was actually leaning that way but was told the only difference between the two was decor (and lack of sofa bed in the delxue) While the sofabed is nice, I'm starting to really wish we booked a presidential especially if it means we would have been able to valet. I'm also concerned about the wifi. DH eats, lives and breaths his BB and the only way I can use my Iphone without international charges is with wifi ... from what I hear, bldg 6 has wifi... is it all rooms or just presidential.... becoming less and less impressed with this booking...



The Wyndham Bonnett Creek timeshare resort does not have Valet.   HOWEVER... The Wyndham Grand hotel which is located (and connected to) Tower 6 and shares the parking garage does have Valet parking.   I don't know about costs however.


Tower 6 is the only one with building-wide Wifi,   however several of the pool bars and the main lobby building also have Wifi available.   Even without a Wifi enabled building,   you can still get a cheap wireless hub and connect it to the wired connection in the room to get wireless access within the room.

  There are also non-presidential units in the lower floors of Building 6.   Even if you don't get a presidential unit,  you might be able to make a room request to be in Tower 6.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

When we were there last June there was free valet parking at Tower 6.

Maybe it's gone now?

However, the parking garage is very conveniet to Tower 6.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Regarding the wifi - we were in Tower 5, which has full wifi only in the common areas.  But while I was sitting out on our balcony, I was able to get a wifi connection for my Kindle Fire.  That may be a spotty sort of thing depending on where you are, but for what it's worth, you may still get a wifi signal even if you aren't in Tower 6.


----------



## teacher31

I heard back from Vacation Strategy and am about to book. Does anyone know these answers?

1. At one time I thought people staying at WBC had to strip the beds, possibly wash the sheets. Is this still done?
2. Maybe it would just be easier if someone were to tell me my responsibilities before I check out. Did I miss that in the previous pages?


----------



## katallo

teacher31 said:


> I heard back from Vacation Strategy and am about to book. Does anyone know these answers?
> 
> 1. At one time I thought people staying at WBC had to strip the beds, possibly wash the sheets. Is this still done?
> 2. Maybe it would just be easier if someone were to tell me my responsibilities before I check out. Did I miss that in the previous pages?



We had to remove all trash and they asked that towels be placed in the bathtub and run the dishwasher.  That's it.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

We didn't do anything when we left.  There was no note telling us to clean anything.


----------



## under da UP

I am sitting in a 3br deluxe in tower 6. There is valet for the hotel and the hotel is connected to tower 6 via long hallway. The only building with 3 br pres is 6 but there are deluxes in here too. Probably not very many and would require a kind request 2 weeks from check in and checking in rather early...even though the unit probably wont be ready. Right now, for president's week, it is completely booked from what they told us. Maybe it is less of a problem getting in the tower you want for non-prime weeks. The fact that we/owners snagged this unit is a small miracle involving a loooong phone conversation with a manager. Our first unit still had wet carpet and we were told the only other options were ground or 2nd floor (no view = wasnt going to happen). This was the first time we ever had problems with wyndham check-in and totally being shafted by what looked like a trainee and her supe. 

Anyway, there are always valet spots available as we drive up the parking garage ramp so i doubt they would turn away your money if you wanted to use the hotel valet for tower 6. All the facilities in the hotel are available to the timeshare people. We asked a security guy in the hotel and btw the hours of 8am and 11pm our key cards will work for their amenities.

Wifi is all over building 6 but wifi in the hotel needs a guest password. It's probably something simple like wyndhamgrand but i never asked.

All rooms have ethernet cables so bring a wireless router to make your own personal hotspot outside of building 6.




casper_jj11 said:


> Can anyone tell me if they've been able to valet park at WBC? I asked months ago when I booked and was told there was no valet parking. I just read on another thread that someone in bldg 6 was able to valet park. With three young kids, I'd so much prefer to valet. I was going to request bldg 5 but if bldg 6 is the only one with valet, then I'll request bldg 6 instead. We've booked a 3bdrm deluxe. I would have happily gone with a presidential and was actually leaning that way but was told the only difference between the two was decor (and lack of sofa bed in the delxue) While the sofabed is nice, I'm starting to really wish we booked a presidential especially if it means we would have been able to valet. I'm also concerned about the wifi. DH eats, lives and breaths his BB and the only way I can use my Iphone without international charges is with wifi ... from what I hear, bldg 6 has wifi... is it all rooms or just presidential.... becoming less and less impressed with this booking...


----------



## Little Mermaid

We were thinking of staying at Bonnet Creek this summer, while looking for deals we found a site called "buyatimeshare.com."  Does anyone have any experience with renting a timeshare through this site? We're wondering if it's a trustworthy site.  

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## shoogrrl

under da UP said:


> I am sitting in a 3br deluxe in tower 6. There is valet for the hotel and the hotel is connected to tower 6 via long hallway. The only building with 3 br pres is 6 but there are deluxes in here too. Probably not very many and would require a kind request 2 weeks from check in and checking in rather early...even though the unit probably wont be ready. Right now, for president's week, it is completely booked from what they told us. Maybe it is less of a problem getting in the tower you want for non-prime weeks. The fact that we/owners snagged this unit is a small miracle involving a loooong phone conversation with a manager. Our first unit still had wet carpet and we were told the only other options were ground or 2nd floor (no view = wasnt going to happen). This was the first time we ever had problems with wyndham check-in and totally being shafted by what looked like a trainee and her supe.



We are currently here and that's essentially the same story they told us.  Unfortunately, we are NOT owners so we got the 2nd floor "view."  Total disappointment, to say the least.


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

jaysmom4285 said:


> lzmom_of_twins, no, the grills aren't on the balconies.  That would be cool, but I'm thinking it would be a fire hazard.  There are grilling areas set up outside the towers - two large gas grills on each end of a patio of sorts with picnic tables.  I can't speak to what the free offer is for sitting through the time share presentation, since we declined that.  Hopefully someone who did attend can tell you what it is.



That makes sense. Thanks for answering my questions


----------



## under da UP

shoogrrl said:


> We are currently here and that's essentially the same story they told us.  Unfortunately, we are NOT owners so we got the 2nd floor "view."  Total disappointment, to say the least.



Honestly I don't think they cared if we were owners or not because the supervisor put us in a unit that "wasn't ready." We just thought the housekeeping was backed up being a busy week and all. Nope, walk into our first unit with a beautiful view of the golf course and I could smell some sort of chemical in the air.... It took a minute before one of us slipped on the tile to realize the carpet was soaked. I think it was more of a safety hazard that got us moved to tower 6, they didnt want to get sued if someone slipped and broke something.

Personally i'd rather just rent from an owner at WBC, arrive without expectations and just roll with it. It's cheaper that way plus no timeshare junk. This place is definitely a hybrid between hotel and timeshare with how they run things. 

Beautiful grounds and units. Check-in staff not so much.


----------



## Motsy

We just got back this past Friday from BC and had a great trip. I was disappointed that we didn't get a fireworks view, but it wasn't a huge deal because we still got a great view. We were in Tower 2 overlooking the miniature golf course and pool on the 3rd floor. The irritating part about not getting the fireworks view is we called multiple times about it and asked at check-in, and each time it was like no one knew we had even asked for it even though it was supposed to be in the system that we requested it. It ended up working out because we really enjoyed our view and wouldn't have changed if we could.


----------



## LMO429

What is the difference between Wyndham Bonnet Creek and the Wyndham Grand Orlando at Bonnet Creek.  If you have an RCI timeshare exchange are you able to stay at the Grand?

Or is the Grand a special tower you request? Sorry for the confusion never stayed at Bonnet Creek before.


----------



## DCTooTall

LMO429 said:


> What is the difference between Wyndham Bonnet Creek and the Wyndham Grand Orlando at Bonnet Creek.  If you have an RCI timeshare exchange are you able to stay at the Grand?
> 
> Or is the Grand a special tower you request? Sorry for the confusion never stayed at Bonnet Creek before.



The Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a Timeshare resort with 1, 2, 3, and 4 Bedroom Condos ("deluxe" and "Presidential" units).

the Wyndham Grand Orlando at Bonnet Creek is a somewhat upscale (haven't stayed at it,  so don't know how far upscale it really is) hotel located between 2 of the Timeshare resort's towers.   They have your standard mix of hotel rooms, suites, and even bunk-bed rooms.

The Grand,  since it is not a timeshare hotel,   cannot be exchanged into via RCI.   Because of it's location however,   the Timeshare resort is able to utilize the hotel Facitilies,  and the Hotel guests are able to use the Timeshare Facilities.


----------



## casper_jj11

Thanks so much to those posting re wifi and valet parking. It helps a lot. While I think proximity to the pool may be better in bldg 5, I thnk we'll request bldg 6 so that we're closer to the hotel's amenities.


----------



## scooffer

Many apologies for not reading through all the posts before asking a question...I think i am starting to feel like a resort changer addict!  We are now thinking of WBC instead of Disney property... Giving up the 'free dining' and some magic for space... We will be there 4/15-4/21.  Very worried about the "party atomosphere" if it was DH and I, no problem, but with the kids, I don't want that.  Will the college ki be back in school by then?


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

scooffer said:


> Many apologies for not reading through all the posts before asking a question...I think i am starting to feel like a resort changer addict!  We are now thinking of WBC instead of Disney property... Giving up the 'free dining' and some magic for space... We will be there 4/15-4/21.  Very worried about the "party atomosphere" if it was DH and I, no problem, but with the kids, I don't want that.  Will the college ki be back in school by then?



I think you would be fine. Most colleges have earlier spring breaks.. like early March and get out for the year early May.


----------



## minnieandfamily

Hello again,

How long should we allow to get from WBC to Magic Kingdom?  We will have our own rental car.  I would like to make a CP breakfast ADR but not sure how early to make it....

Thanks!


----------



## jaysmom4285

It probably only took us 10 minutes to drive to the Transportation and Ticket Center for our 8:10 CP ADR. But then you have to allow time to park, get to the ferry or monorail and possibly wait for one of them, and time to walk from the monorail/ferry to the turnstiles and on down Main Street to the CP. If you allow 45 minutes, 60 tops, that should be enough time.


----------



## shoogrrl

minnieandfamily said:


> Hello again,
> 
> How long should we allow to get from WBC to Magic Kingdom?  We will have our own rental car.  I would like to make a CP breakfast ADR but not sure how early to make it....
> 
> Thanks!



We had a 10:15am reservation at Cinderella's Royal Table and we allowed at least 60 minutes door to door.  Depending on the crowd, it's better to have some extra time than to run late.  HTH!


----------



## minnieandfamily

Thanks, Jaysmom & Shoogrrl!  That will help me plan!


----------



## Belle5

All of our immediate family and new daughter in law will be staying at WBC together this May (that is 9 people).  We would like to have a professional photographer take pics of the family on the rare occasion that we are all together.  Is there a good place at WBC for a professional portrait?  I am thinking of a sandy, beachy area or something like that.  Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

Belle5 said:


> All of our immediate family and new daughter in law will be staying at WBC together this May (that is 9 people).  We would like to have a professional photographer take pics of the family on the rare occasion that we are all together.  Is there a good place at WBC for a professional portrait?  I am thinking of a sandy, beachy area or something like that.  Thanks!



Hmmmm....

It kinda depends on what you are looking for.   I can think of a few areas that might make for good pictures....   such as by the fountain up at the main lobby building.

In the main lobby.

The little "amphitheater" between the main building and tower 4 (across from the grills) where they sometimes do stuff.

You've also got the fort and pirate ships near the pools of Tower 5 and 6.


Maybe the railings/walkway around the backside of the pool by the main building next to the lake?


----------



## shoogrrl

We just returned from our 5 night stay at WBC.  Here are some of my thoughts:

*Booking:*  We went through Ken & Denice Price at Vacation Upgrades.com as recommended by this board and they were wonderful to work with.  They were friendly and prompt with any questions I had.  We were also able to get a discount w/in the 60 day period, which was a very pleasant suprise.

*Checking in*:  We got off our cruise early in the morning and so we were ready to check in by 11am.  They already had our rooms available, but when I asked if they were able to grant my request for higher floors and lake view, the very nice front desk lady looked like she didn't know what I was talking about.  And when she gave me the room number, I saw that it was 2nd floor and I immediately asked if a higher floor was available.   At first, she said that I would have to wait for later in the afternoon to see if anything would come up after they cleaned the rooms but the retracted and went inside to "see if anything is available in the back."  She came back with someone I assume is manager explaining to me that it's peak season (due to President's holiday) and nothing else is going to be available.  The manager also explained that since we had a 3BR deluxe, our choices are limited.  He said he would have to move 8 other rooms around just to get us a better room.  To be honest, I was just so surprised that we were getting the worst option possible that I didn't ask further.  In my mind, I just kept thinking... how is it possible that with 6 towers, we managed to land the worst view ever?!  And that's after we made requests thru Ken & Denice, and also calling two weeks prior to our arrival.  

All I can say is luck was not on our side when it came to requesting for rooms. 

*Room 264 @ Tower 4*:  We had 8 guests (5 adults, 3 kids) and the 3 bedroom was a perfect size for us.  The kitchen was well stocked and the offered a few basic amenities (salt/pepper/coffee/tea/dish detergent/paper towels) to get us started.   The furniture and the decor was dated, though everyone was comfortable enough.   We did feel the air circulation was poor so there was constantly a smell in our room.  Many times when we return from a day outside, we had to open the balcony doors and our front door for a few minutes just to let the air circulate a bit.  There were no screens, otherwise, we would've left the balcony door open for longer.  The room windows don't open at all so we couldn't air out the rooms.  It was also very dark in our unit b/c of the lack of sunlight and thus contributing to the overall dingy feel. 

We had requested for linen change mid-week so it was nice to get some fresh towels and sheets, even though we had to make the beds ourselves.  The guest bathroom had a broken bulb but it didn't bother us enough to ask for house keeping.  Unfortunately, master bathroom had an extra guest (aka cockroach) that would hide and reappear periodically so we weren't crazy about that.  

*WBC amenities:*
We really did enjoy the various pools and activities around the resort.  The kids like the variety of lazy pools to slides to miniature golf.  The staff at the activities desk were always nice and if you wanted to know what was going on, just look at the activities bulletin posted on the ground floor of each building.  Even though we had a rental car, we took advantage of the shuttle provided to go to theme parks and Downtown Disney.  We were never in a hurry, so it was perfect for us to wait around a bit if we missed one.  

*Others:*
Even though we made breakfast a few times, we also ventured over to the Waldorf Astoria Bonnet Creek and Wyndam Grand Orlando for breakfast buffets.  Both offered pricey but yummy breakfast options.  

On the last day, we had a 6pm flight out so we needed somewhere to hang out before heading to airport.  We requested a late checkout and was granted 11:30am.  We were able to use the main pool, had lunch, and then showered in the bathrooms near the main building's activities center.  That was quite convenient.

*Final thoughts:*
We were traveling with my parents and my kids.  I wished we had requested for presidential units because my parents would've been able to enjoy the fancier room more (since they tended to stay behind while we went to the parks).  Overall, it was a good value but definitely stay away from the 2nd floors. 

Finally,  here are some of my pics on the WBC photo thread!  HTH!


----------



## RvingDude

Sounds like a crapshoot when requesting a room with a view, whether it be fireworks or lake/pool view. Has anyone ever taken a page out of Vegas and greased the palm of the front desk if you were assigned a poor view and wanted to upgrade your view. Not trying to offend anyone, just curious.


----------



## Brian Noble

I'm not sure any grease is required.  Higher floors or different views aren't reservable categories, so it's not like getting an "upgrade" in view as you might in a Disney resort.  If you don't like your room assignment, simply ask at the front desk if a higher floor/different location might be available.  You might improve your odds by making it clear you're willing to wait longer for your room to come free from housekeeping if that's what it takes.


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

Belle5 said:


> All of our immediate family and new daughter in law will be staying at WBC together this May (that is 9 people).  We would like to have a professional photographer take pics of the family on the rare occasion that we are all together.  Is there a good place at WBC for a professional portrait?  I am thinking of a sandy, beachy area or something like that.  Thanks!


We have taken family pics at the Grand Floridian. They have a nice beach. If you have a car, just drive there, tell them you are there to ck out the property or have ice cream (whatever) and they will let you in. I havent stayed at WBC yet so no clue what they have there. 



shoogrrl said:


> We just returned from our 5 night stay at WBC.  Here are some of my thoughts:
> 
> *Booking:*  We went through Ken & Denice Price at Vacation Upgrades.com as recommended by this board and they were wonderful to work with.  They were friendly and prompt with any questions I had.  We were also able to get a discount w/in the 60 day period, which was a very pleasant suprise.
> 
> *Checking in*:  We got off our cruise early in the morning and so we were ready to check in by 11am.  They already had our rooms available, but when I asked if they were able to grant my request for higher floors and lake view, the very nice front desk lady looked like she didn't know what I was talking about.  And when she gave me the room number, I saw that it was 2nd floor and I immediately asked if a higher floor was available.   At first, she said that I would have to wait for later in the afternoon to see if anything would come up after they cleaned the rooms but the retracted and went inside to "see if anything is available in the back."  She came back with someone I assume is manager explaining to me that it's peak season (due to President's holiday) and nothing else is going to be available.  The manager also explained that since we had a 3BR deluxe, our choices are limited.  He said he would have to move 8 other rooms around just to get us a better room.  To be honest, I was just so surprised that we were getting the worst option possible that I didn't ask further.  In my mind, I just kept thinking... how is it possible that with 6 towers, we managed to land the worst view ever?!  And that's after we made requests thru Ken & Denice, and also calling two weeks prior to our arrival.
> 
> All I can say is luck was not on our side when it came to requesting for rooms.
> 
> *Room 264 @ Tower 4*:  We had 8 guests (5 adults, 3 kids) and the 3 bedroom was a perfect size for us.  The kitchen was well stocked and the offered a few basic amenities (salt/pepper/coffee/tea/dish detergent/paper towels) to get us started.   The furniture and the decor was dated, though everyone was comfortable enough.   We did feel the air circulation was poor so there was constantly a smell in our room.  Many times when we return from a day outside, we had to open the balcony doors and our front door for a few minutes just to let the air circulate a bit.  There were no screens, otherwise, we would've left the balcony door open for longer.  The room windows don't open at all so we couldn't air out the rooms.  It was also very dark in our unit b/c of the lack of sunlight and thus contributing to the overall dingy feel.
> 
> We had requested for linen change mid-week so it was nice to get some fresh towels and sheets, even though we had to make the beds ourselves.  The guest bathroom had a broken bulb but it didn't bother us enough to ask for house keeping.  Unfortunately, master bathroom had an extra guest (aka cockroach) that would hide and reappear periodically so we weren't crazy about that.
> 
> *WBC amenities:*
> We really did enjoy the various pools and activities around the resort.  The kids like the variety of lazy pools to slides to miniature golf.  The staff at the activities desk were always nice and if you wanted to know what was going on, just look at the activities bulletin posted on the ground floor of each building.  Even though we had a rental car, we took advantage of the shuttle provided to go to theme parks and Downtown Disney.  We were never in a hurry, so it was perfect for us to wait around a bit if we missed one.
> 
> *Others:*
> Even though we made breakfast a few times, we also ventured over to the Waldorf Astoria Bonnet Creek and Wyndam Grand Orlando for breakfast buffets.  Both offered pricey but yummy breakfast options.
> 
> On the last day, we had a 6pm flight out so we needed somewhere to hang out before heading to airport.  We requested a late checkout and was granted 11:30am.  We were able to use the main pool, had lunch, and then showered in the bathrooms near the main building's activities center.  That was quite convenient.
> 
> *Final thoughts:*
> We were traveling with my parents and my kids.  I wished we had requested for presidential units because my parents would've been able to enjoy the fancier room more (since they tended to stay behind while we went to the parks).  Overall, it was a good value but definitely stay away from the 2nd floors.
> 
> Finally,  here are some of my pics on the WBC photo thread!  HTH!


Ok *most* of what you posted I can handle but a COCKROACH  No way!!!! Is this a common problem at this hotel????


----------



## shoogrrl

I was actually willing to wait till the afternoon to improve my odds, but then the front desk staff had a manager come out and explain to me that no more rooms would be available, even if I waited.  I hope this is only because I was there during "peak season."



Brian Noble said:


> I'm not sure any grease is required.  Higher floors or different views aren't reservable categories, so it's not like getting an "upgrade" in view as you might in a Disney resort.  If you don't like your room assignment, simply ask at the front desk if a higher floor/different location might be available.  You might improve your odds by making it clear you're willing to wait longer for your room to come free from housekeeping if that's what it takes.



*lzmom_of_twins* -- I'm not sure if it's a common problem, but it's the only one I saw throughout my entire stay.


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

shoogrrl said:


> I was actually willing to wait till the afternoon to improve my odds, but then the front desk staff had a manager come out and explain to me that no more rooms would be available, even if I waited.  I hope this is only because I was there during "peak season."
> 
> 
> 
> *lzmom_of_twins* -- I'm not sure if it's a common problem, but it's the only one I saw throughout my entire stay.



Another question... are all the towers outdated or are some updated??? Should I *try* requesting a certain tower?


----------



## Upatnoon

Brian Noble said:


> I'm not sure any grease is required.  Higher floors or different views aren't reservable categories, so it's not like getting an "upgrade" in view as you might in a Disney resort.  If you don't like your room assignment, simply ask at the front desk if a higher floor/different location might be available.  You might improve your odds by making it clear you're willing to wait longer for your room to come free from housekeeping if that's what it takes.


While some Disney resort fans may want to bring the "call ahead and request game" to Bonnet Creek, I have seen no evidence it does anything other than increase the chances of being disappointed at check-in.

As far as I can tell, your best bet is to ask what is available when you arrive at the front desk. You may get what you want. Hopefully you won't be stuck in a room on the ground floor by the mini-golf area.

I'm sure Wyndham would love to figure out a way to charge people for views like the Disney resorts do, but since it is a time-share hopefully they are stuck with first-come, first-served.


----------



## Upatnoon

lzmom_of_twins said:


> We have taken family pics at the Grand Floridian. They have a nice beach. If you have a car, just drive there, tell them you are there to ck out the property or have ice cream (whatever) and they will let you in. I havent stayed at WBC yet so no clue what they have there.
> 
> 
> Ok *most* of what you posted I can handle but a COCKROACH  No way!!!! Is this a common problem at this hotel????


Cockroaches and many, many other bugs are all over Florida, and they don't care if it's the Wyndham, Waldorf or Wilderness Lodge, they'll show up anywhere.

Is it a problem? No, but if you want a guarantee you won't see one, then you'll just have to decide if visiting Disney is worth the risk!


----------



## matt&suzanne

I thought I'd provide some thoughts that my wife and I had about Bonnet Creek after staying there for the first time in October of 2011.

Prior to Bonnet, we were exclusively DVC renters.  We found ourselves at Boardwalk with a 1BR more often than not.  We've also stayed at OKW, Beach Club, and Saratoga.  I've personally been wanting to stay at Wilderness Lodge and want to get back to Beach Club again now that kids are about old enough to fully enjoy the great pool there.

Last year we decided to save a few dollars since we were spending some money outside of vacation stuff.  We opted for a 2BR at Bonnet Creek.

We were in Luna tower, quite high up.  Don't recall the floor but it was high enough that we kept the kids off the balcony...it was a LONG way down.  The view was great.  We were overlooking the pool and could see the golf course on the other side of Osceola parkway.  

The theming was very nice but it was just missing that little bit of Disney extra.  It was hard to put our finger on it exactly.  The kids loved the two bedroom layout and they had a blast just playing in their own room, complete with TV for cartoons.  They also loved the lazy river and the mini-golf was a big hit for them.

I think what my wife and I missed the most was being able to walk to Epcot and Hollywood Studios from the Boardwalk.  I also missed the general feel that comes with staying at the Boardwalk and the outside areas.

But the money saved was significant, over $1000 for more room and great amenities.

After a lot of weighing of pros and cons, we decided that for our trip this October we were going to book at Bonnet Creek again.  This time for a 2BR Presidential suite.  We took our kids opinions into account.  They both really wanted to stay at Bonnet again, primarily driven by the Lazy River and the mini-golf.  

So despite a bit of reluctance over some of the lost theming and magic, we were drawn back in by the amenities, very nice suites, and considerable savings...plus we're still on Disney property.  Maybe it'll be Beach Club next year...


----------



## blessedby3

matt&suzanne said:


> I thought I'd provide some thoughts that my wife and I had about Bonnet Creek after staying there for the first time in October of 2011.
> 
> Prior to Bonnet, we were exclusively DVC renters.  We found ourselves at Boardwalk with a 1BR more often than not.  We've also stayed at OKW, Beach Club, and Saratoga.  I've personally been wanting to stay at Wilderness Lodge and want to get back to Beach Club again now that kids are about old enough to fully enjoy the great pool there.
> 
> Last year we decided to save a few dollars since we were spending some money outside of vacation stuff.  We opted for a 2BR at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> We were in Luna tower, quite high up.  Don't recall the floor but it was high enough that we kept the kids off the balcony...it was a LONG way down.  The view was great.  We were overlooking the pool and could see the golf course on the other side of Osceola parkway.
> 
> The theming was very nice but it was just missing that little bit of Disney extra.  It was hard to put our finger on it exactly.  The kids loved the two bedroom layout and they had a blast just playing in their own room, complete with TV for cartoons.  They also loved the lazy river and the mini-golf was a big hit for them.
> 
> I think what my wife and I missed the most was being able to walk to Epcot and Hollywood Studios from the Boardwalk.  I also missed the general feel that comes with staying at the Boardwalk and the outside areas.
> 
> But the money saved was significant, over $1000 for more room and great amenities.
> 
> After a lot of weighing of pros and cons, we decided that for our trip this October we were going to book at Bonnet Creek again.  This time for a 2BR Presidential suite.  We took our kids opinions into account.  They both really wanted to stay at Bonnet again, primarily driven by the Lazy River and the mini-golf.
> 
> So despite a bit of reluctance over some of the lost theming and magic, we were drawn back in by the amenities, very nice suites, and considerable savings...plus we're still on Disney property.  Maybe it'll be Beach Club next year...



I am afraid this is what will happen to us.  We love staying on property and this will be our first time at BC.  My DH loves the extra space we had at BLT (1 BR) and I think he will want to stay at BC all the time for the space and savings.
We stayed at POP on our trip last year, and he said "no more".  He just cant take the regular hotel rooms with our group of 6 (we actually had 8 on that trip with bringing the kids friends) and we cant afford a 2BR at a villa!!


----------



## Brian Noble

> I am afraid this is what will happen to us.


You know, your situation perfectly illustrates the essential trade-off of WDW lodging.  There are three things you might want in a WDW stay:

1: To be in a Disney resort.
2: To have a reasonable amount of space/amenities in your room/resort
3: To spend a reasonable amount of money.

But, for most people, you simply can't have all three at the same time.  There are exceptions, but they are exceptions.  So, you have to decide which one you are most willing to live without.   When I'm traveling with my family, space is the non-negotiable must-have.  And, having stayed in several DVC units now, we've found that we like them, but we don't like them so much that we are willing to pay a huge premium for them.  So, when we can get one via timeshare exchange, we are happy to take it.  If that's not possible, we'd rather stay at Bonnet than spend what it costs to go DVC as owners or renters.


----------



## Beemitchcowski

I am so excited about our upcoming trip/stay at Bonnet Creek!  We plan on grilling out at least once during our trip. Are the grills a far walk/drive from the rooms?

Also..from what I have read on this board about Bonnet Creek...I think the only thing that stops some people from booking this resort/timeshare is because it isn't technically "DISNEY"! If Disney owned it..and it came with their transportation/EMH..and such...people wouldn't give it a second thought!.....BUT...it wouldn't be affordable....so I'm glad Disney doesn't own it!


----------



## Beemitchcowski

Also, we will be checking in after 9pm on a Friday....is that a "bad" time to check in.....in regards to getting a room with a nice view (doesn't have to be fireworks) we just have 2 young kids so I don't want an area that will be really loud at night.


----------



## DCTooTall

lzmom_of_twins said:


> Ok *most* of what you posted I can handle but a COCKROACH  No way!!!! Is this a common problem at this hotel????



As someone else mentioned,   it's more of a general florida thing.  Also,  Palmetto bugs are quite common in Florida (and they fly),  which a lot of people assume are cockroaches due to some similarities.

You'll occasionally spot a bug or two while visiting just about anyplace in Florida.   I haven't seen any evidence of a major infestation issue at this resort however.



lzmom_of_twins said:


> Another question... are all the towers outdated or are some updated??? Should I *try* requesting a certain tower?



 I tend to request a tower more because of it's proximity to certain amenities more than anything else.    The 3 oldest towers should be completing their refurbs in the spring (tower 3 is the last one),   so I wouldn't worry much about something being "outdated"




Beemitchcowski said:


> I am so excited about our upcoming trip/stay at Bonnet Creek!  We plan on grilling out at least once during our trip. Are the grills a far walk/drive from the rooms?



 Usually there is a grill location next to each of the towers,  so no,  it's not far.  (beyond the simple act of leaving your room,  going down the elevator to leave the building,  and then walking to the end of the building to the grill location next to it.)



Beemitchcowski said:


> Also, we will be checking in after 9pm on a Friday....is that a "bad" time to check in.....in regards to getting a room with a nice view (doesn't have to be fireworks) we just have 2 young kids so I don't want an area that will be really loud at night.



 In some ways,  it'll depend mostly on just how busy the resort is at the time,     but in general I tend to prefer checking in later in the evening.   The lobby tends to be much more relaxed after the mad rush of people trying to check in at 4.


----------



## Chelley00

lzmom_of_twins said:


> Ok *most* of what you posted I can handle but a COCKROACH  No way!!!! Is this a common problem at this hotel????



I bet it was a palmetto bug.  We had some in our room at the Poly.  They are everywhere on Florida.


----------



## skjuls

Beemitchcowski said:


> Also, we will be checking in after 9pm on a Friday....is that a "bad" time to check in.....in regards to getting a room with a nice view (doesn't have to be fireworks) we just have 2 young kids so I don't want an area that will be really loud at night.



I checked in at 7:00 pm last Friday and never requested a room because I really didn't care as I was only going to be there for 3 nights.

Our 2 bedroom was in Tower 3 with a lake view and it ended up being a fireworks view from Epcot as well.

You can always two weeks in advance and put in your requests about noise.  And just check again to see what is available when you arrive.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I understand we can't check in until 4PM.  However, is it possible to do an early "check-in" (paperwork, etc) like you can at WDW, then leave and come back after 4?  We'll be arriving around 10AM...
If it is possible to do a "preliminary check in" earlier in the day (and I'm sure the room won't be ready); is it also possible to leave your luggage?  Would we be able to take advantage of the amenities, such as the pool, etc.?
Thanks!


----------



## Portugal1000

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I understand we can't check in until 4PM.  However, is it possible to do an early "check-in" (paperwork, etc) like you can at WDW, then leave and come back after 4?  We'll be arriving around 10AM...
> If it is possible to do a "preliminary check in" earlier in the day (and I'm sure the room won't be ready); is it also possible to leave your luggage?  Would we be able to take advantage of the amenities, such as the pool, etc.?
> Thanks!



Definitely. We have stayed at BC 3 times in last 3 years. We never stay the first night of our trip. We come from UK so we always stay somewhere close by the first night as we arrive late and that way we get to BC about 10am. We have found that by doing this we have success in getting the room we want. We always request main building as we like the hotel feel. On 2 occasions the room hasn't be ready which is fine as we leave our luggage there and go to a water park and then come back after 3. We are there for 3 weeks in August. staying at Universal first 4 nights so will do the same again. I always call 2 weeks before to request room and then 2 days before just to douwble check they have my reservation. Hope this helps.


----------



## Portugal1000

We always stay December and love it. Have 3 weeks in August and just wondering if anyone could comment on what August is like. Guess the pools will be busier but interested in anyones experiences. This is our 9th trip in 7 years to Disney so we tend to relax more now so looking forward to enjoying the resort more.


----------



## DCTooTall

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I understand we can't check in until 4PM.  However, is it possible to do an early "check-in" (paperwork, etc) like you can at WDW, then leave and come back after 4?  We'll be arriving around 10AM...
> If it is possible to do a "preliminary check in" earlier in the day (and I'm sure the room won't be ready); is it also possible to leave your luggage?  Would we be able to take advantage of the amenities, such as the pool, etc.?
> Thanks!



In general,  I'd say that an Early Checkin is not offered,   at least on the main 3 checkin days. (Friday, Saturday, and Sunday).   One of the "perks" of a VIP level of Wyndham ownership is the ability to check in earlier than everyone else,   so I'd expect some complaints from VIP's if they allowed people to check in earlier.      There also isn't a whole lot of paperwork that you are required to fill out when you check in from my experience.   I'm usually in and out within 5-10min once I get to a rep.  (name,   credit card for deposit,  number of keys.).   

You can however have Bell Services hold your bags if you arrive early,   and they usually don't have any issues with you hitting the pools, using the shuttles,  and some of the amenities before you check in.     I'm not entirely sure how the pool towel checkout process would work without a room number,   but if you tell them you are waiting to check in they might have a way they work with it.


----------



## Belle5

If you arrive in Orlando the day before you can check into WBC, where do you stay for the night?  Trying to decide where we need to stay...have to get three rooms.


----------



## Chelley00

Are we allowed visitors?  My brother, SIL and nephew will be staying insure as part of a conference and we were thinking of having them come for dinner one night.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you Portugal1000 and DCTooTall.
The most important thing is to be able to leave the luggage.
Gretchen


----------



## DCTooTall

Chelley00 said:


> Are we allowed visitors?  My brother, SIL and nephew will be staying insure as part of a conference and we were thinking of having them come for dinner one night.



I've never had any problems having local friends visit me.   All you'd need to do is make sure they know which tower you are located in and you can meet them downstairs when they park to get them into the building and walk them to your room.

The biggest issue would be getting thru the front gate,   but If they know your name and which tower (and maybe even room to be n the safe side) you are in they shouldn't have much of an issue getting past the gate security....assuming they are even questioned about it.   (depending upon the time,  i've found that they sometimes leave the gates open during heavy traffic times)


----------



## Minniedap

Our family (5 adults and 3 children) will be staying at WBC for the first time in June and are very excited about it! My oldest granddaughter (12) hates elevators.  We will be requesting a lower floor, hopefully no higher than the 3rd floor.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a lower location.  Sounds like most people want the higher floors so this should be an easy request.


----------



## Portugal1000

Minniedap said:


> Our family (5 adults and 3 children) will be staying at WBC for the first time in June and are very excited about it! My oldest granddaughter (12) hates elevators.  We will be requesting a lower floor, hopefully no higher than the 3rd floor.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a lower location.  Sounds like most people want the higher floors so this should be an easy request.



We hate lifts and being high up also so always request main buidling as no matter where you are you aren't going to be up high and can take the stairs. Last time we were there we had room 303 in main building which had a perfect view of fireworks. Will be requesting again in August but actually don't mind swimming pool view either. Most people seem to want to be high which I will never understand.


----------



## Minniedap

Thank you Portugal100.  Everyone here keeps speaking of the towers.  I did not know there were any buildings with limited floors.  I will also request the main building.  I don't really care what the view is.  We are usually at the parks until late.


----------



## Portugal1000

Minniedap said:


> Thank you Portugal100.  Everyone here keeps speaking of the towers.  I did not know there were any buildings with limited floors.  I will also request the main building.  I don't really care what the view is.  We are usually at the parks until late.



We also like main building as it has a hotel feel. You can pop down to lobby and go to the shop. The game rental place is also there and you can grab a coffee. Plus we like the main pool. Never have a problem parking in front of mail building.


----------



## Upatnoon

Beemitchcowski said:


> Also, we will be checking in after 9pm on a Friday....is that a "bad" time to check in.....in regards to getting a room with a nice view (doesn't have to be fireworks) we just have 2 young kids so I don't want an area that will be really loud at night.


I've checked in around the same time and gotten a great room. Unlike checking in at 4 p.m., there will probably be no one else in line and the "parking pass" people may be gone.

Friday is a lighter check-in day than Saturday and Sunday as well.


----------



## Beemitchcowski

Upatnoon said:


> I've checked in around the same time and gotten a great room. Unlike checking in at 4 p.m., there will probably be no one else in line and the "parking pass" people may be gone.
> 
> Friday is a lighter check-in day than Saturday and Sunday as well.



Thank you!


----------



## Beemitchcowski

Originally Posted by Beemitchcowski  
Also, we will be checking in after 9pm on a Friday....is that a "bad" time to check in.....in regards to getting a room with a nice view (doesn't have to be fireworks) we just have 2 young kids so I don't want an area that will be really loud at night. 

I checked in at 7:00 pm last Friday and never requested a room because I really didn't care as I was only going to be there for 3 nights.

Our 2 bedroom was in Tower 3 with a lake view and it ended up being a fireworks view from Epcot as well.

You can always two weeks in advance and put in your requests about noise. And just check again to see what is available when you arrive. 


Thank you!


----------



## jaysmom4285

We were able to complete the paperwork part of the check-in process very early on our arrival day, with the knowledge that the room would not be available until later.   We gave the front desk person the necessary info and were referred to other desk to get our parking pass.   Bell services offered to store our luggage, but we opted to keep it in our rental car.   The front desk was able to tell me what tower and floor we were on, and I'm sure the room number was assigned, but of course he wasn't going to give us that information yet.  They took my cell phone number and called when the room was ready.   We just stopped at the front desk when we returned from the parks and picked up our room keys.  We were offered full use of the resort's amenities, but we were planning to go to a park.  I'm sure you could use the pools, but you just wouldn't be able to get into any of the towers and would have to use the rest rooms to change.


----------



## brucerob62

Upatnoon said:


> Cockroaches and many, many other bugs are all over Florida, and they don't care if it's the Wyndham, Waldorf or Wilderness Lodge, they'll show up anywhere.
> 
> Is it a problem? No, but if you want a guarantee you won't see one, then you'll just have to decide if visiting Disney is worth the risk!



cockroaches are the state bird..well they dont fly ..i dont think..but for sure the state bug..just dont feed them..and ignore them


----------



## Portugal1000

lzmom_of_twins said:


> Another question... are all the towers outdated or are some updated??? Should I *try* requesting a certain tower?



I think they are upgrading all the rooms. We stayed in main building December 2010 and the room had new granite work tops, new sofa, flat screen tv's and had generally been spruced up. Assume main building is the oldest building so maybe they are doing them up according to age.


----------



## talulabelle

I am hoping to reserve a 2 or 3 bedroom for the end of July.  I have a couple questions...first, we would liketo go for 9-10 days...will this be possible?  Or is it more likely to get a 7 day rental?  ALso, I have seen some great deals on Ebay when owners sell their week....does this ever happen for July weeks?  OR just the less crowded months?  Am I foolish to wait until 60 days out expecting to be able to still get a unit?


----------



## Tracey123

Belle5 said:


> If you arrive in Orlando the day before you can check into WBC, where do you stay for the night?  Trying to decide where we need to stay...have to get three rooms.[/QUOTE
> 
> I would try Embassy Suites or Homewood Suites, you could probably get away with 2 rooms there or maybe 1 room if it's just for 1 night.  Embassy Suites has two double, a pull out couch and free hot breakfast...I think Homewood Suites has the same.


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

Tracey123 said:


> Belle5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you arrive in Orlando the day before you can check into WBC, where do you stay for the night?  Trying to decide where we need to stay...have to get three rooms.[/QUOTE
> 
> I would try Embassy Suites or Homewood Suites, you could probably get away with 2 rooms there or maybe 1 room if it's just for 1 night.  Embassy Suites has two double, a pull out couch and free hot breakfast...I think Homewood Suites has the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have always stayed at the Embassy Suites in Lake Bueana Vista (pink one) It is very nice. Seriously, I have stayed there at least 15 times. They do have a nice pool area too, which we love.
Click to expand...


----------



## HookedOnDiz

Question....  Are there two double beds in one of the bedrooms in a 2 bedroom presidential unit?


----------



## DCTooTall

HookedOnDiz said:


> Question....  Are there two double beds in one of the bedrooms in a 2 bedroom presidential unit?



yes.   One King bed in the master,  and 2 doubles/fulls in the 2nd.

the 3 bedroom adds another king bed room

and the 4bdrm 2 King bed rooms,  and 2 2-full bed rooms.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

jaysmom4285 said:


> We were able to complete the paperwork part of the check-in process very early on our arrival day, with the knowledge that the room would not be available until later.   We gave the front desk person the necessary info and were referred to other desk to get our parking pass.   Bell services offered to store our luggage, but we opted to keep it in our rental car.   The front desk was able to tell me what tower and floor we were on, and I'm sure the room number was assigned, but of course he wasn't going to give us that information yet.  They took my cell phone number and called when the room was ready.   We just stopped at the front desk when we returned from the parks and picked up our room keys.  We were offered full use of the resort's amenities, but we were planning to go to a park.  I'm sure you could use the pools, but you just wouldn't be able to get into any of the towers and would have to use the rest rooms to change.



Thank you, jaysmom - that's good to know.


----------



## chuchujew

talulabelle said:


> I am hoping to reserve a 2 or 3 bedroom for the end of July.  I have a couple questions...first, we would liketo go for 9-10 days...will this be possible?  Or is it more likely to get a 7 day rental?  ALso, I have seen some great deals on Ebay when owners sell their week....does this ever happen for July weeks?  OR just the less crowded months?  Am I foolish to wait until 60 days out expecting to be able to still get a unit?



My trip is in june for 8 nights. I didn't know about the 7days rental peroid until I booked my air ticket. I have  to book for a week plus 1extra day . Just got confirm about my booking, total is around 1600.00. the 1st 7days only cost $1200 which average to $170 per nights, the 8 day is killing me...it is an additional $355.00. btw, i booked a 3bdroom unit.


----------



## Beemitchcowski

chuchujew said:


> My trip is in june for 8 nights. I didn't know about the 7days rental peroid until I booked my air ticket. I have  to book for a week plus 1extra day . Just got confirm about my booking, total is around 1600.00. the 1st 7days only cost $1200 which average to $170 per nights, the 8 day is killing me...it is an additional $355.00. btw, i booked a 3bdroom unit.



Who did you book through? I was able to book 9 nights and didn't have to pay anymore for the extra 2 nights than I did for the first 7.


----------



## talulabelle

Beemitchcowski said:


> Who did you book through? I was able to book 9 nights and didn't have to pay anymore for the extra 2 nights than I did for the first 7.



Ok , so my question is...Who did YOU book through?


----------



## geenerbell

Does anyone know what the current gifts are with the timeshare tour?


----------



## ::danielle::

I would love to know more about using the buses to get to the resorts for Rope Drop.  I was told that the buses start running at 8 am.  If we catch the first bus, will we be able to make RD at MK?

Also, does anyone have experience with using a cab to get to the TTC?  We have early morning ADR's and will need to be at MK one day by 8:00am.

Any advice or insight is appreciated!!


----------



## minnieandfamily

Hi, I have another question...has anyone ever shipped anything to the resort ahead of time?  Thanks!


----------



## imtheluckyone

minnieandfamily said:


> Hi, I have another question...has anyone ever shipped anything to the resort ahead of time?  Thanks!



I have not done this but I called to resort to ask if it was ok.  They said it was fine to ship to them as long as you clearly label with your name (as a guest) and arrival date.


----------



## verlee

geenerbell said:


> Does anyone know what the current gifts are with the timeshare tour?



I would like to know this as well!


----------



## under da UP

HookedOnDiz said:


> Question....  Are there two double beds in one of the bedrooms in a 2 bedroom presidential unit?



I think the refurbishment has replaced any rooms w/ two queen beds with two double beds. That's for both presidential and deluxe. Leaves more walking room I guess... and it's cheaper/easier for housekeeping to replace bedding.


----------



## Cdn Gal

The gifts that they give is usually $100, but if you are not an owner, that is 2 hours that you have wasted of your precious vacation time.  For owners it is 45 minutes, that is all they an keep you according to Florida state law. They also usually have discounted tickets, but we always go for the cash.  I am not sure if this time I will good not, since we are owners it is only 45 min.  I might do this whenmy DH is playing golf one morning. We'll just have to see!


----------



## under da UP

Portugal1000 said:


> I think they are upgrading all the rooms. We stayed in main building December 2010 and the room had new granite work tops, new sofa, flat screen tv's and had generally been spruced up. Assume main building is the oldest building so maybe they are doing them up according to age.



The staff said Building 3 is the last to refurbish and that will be completed in March. The granite in kitchen and bath is a nice touch, as are the new soft mattresses I wish they would invest in a dining room set with less bulky chairs so they can be pushed all the way in. But every wyndham place seems to have the space wasting chairs. Maybe I'm in a minority about that beef.

The grounds are all very well maintained and seemed to be constantly cleaned and worked on by a nice, friendly crew.


----------



## under da UP

::danielle:: said:


> I would love to know more about using the buses to get to the resorts for Rope Drop.  I was told that the buses start running at 8 am.  If we catch the first bus, will we be able to make RD at MK?
> 
> Also, does anyone have experience with using a cab to get to the TTC?  We have early morning ADR's and will need to be at MK one day by 8:00am.
> 
> Any advice or insight is appreciated!!



The bus schedule for president's week didn't include any buses leaving WBC before 8am. We arrived 15 minutes early for one 9am rope drop using the bus for Hollywood studios. We drove most other days. MK would be a tough one because you have to ferry/monorail it after the bus drops you off. So you might make it to MK by 9am but then it'll take you 10-15 minutes waiting in the entrance lines.

We didn't use any taxis but there is a sign driving into the parks for taxi parking fee - $14. I assume they would just tack that onto your fare. Boo! 

However, a little trick we learned is you can take a cab/car from WBC to one of the Disney resorts, like Poly, and catch the Disney transportation buses or monorail. You just say you are meeting someone or checking-in. I guess the security doesn't have the man power to care.


----------



## under da UP

DCTooTall said:


> I've never had any problems having local friends visit me.   All you'd need to do is make sure they know which tower you are located in and you can meet them downstairs when they park to get them into the building and walk them to your room.
> 
> The biggest issue would be getting thru the front gate,   but If they know your name and which tower (and maybe even room to be n the safe side) you are in they shouldn't have much of an issue getting past the gate security....assuming they are even questioned about it.   (depending upon the time,  i've found that they sometimes leave the gates open during heavy traffic times)



Oh you can skip the gate house completely if you like. Instead of turning into the main entrance just keep driving on that 2 lane blvd (I forget the name) It will take you around back to the Wyndham Grand Hotel entrance. Drive into the parking structure, down a couple levels and out the other side by Tower 6. It would be quite a long drive to get to Towers 1,2 and 3 though. 

People wonder how those illegal pizza flyers get under everyone's door... they just use the back entrance haha.


----------



## under da UP

Beemitchcowski said:


> Also, we will be checking in after 9pm on a Friday....is that a "bad" time to check in.....in regards to getting a room with a nice view (doesn't have to be fireworks) we just have 2 young kids so I don't want an area that will be really loud at night.



I don't think noise is a problem unless you are in a ground floor, 2nd or maybe 3rd floor unit facing the lake/pools. The golf course view on the parking lot side of Tower 1 was awesome. It was so peaceful outside on the balcony. Any lake view above floor 4/5 is great. You just want to be above the palm trees on lakeside, unless you like to look at palm trees of course.

The walls are thick enough and windows are double pane insulated. I heard a few voices standing next to the unit door but I have very good hearing.


----------



## disney-akj

What are items I should plan on bring from home or buying when we get there (we are driving so we do not have the airline baggage addition).  How many of these items are provided.

Coffee Filters?
Laundry or Dishwashing detergent?
Paper towels?
Toilet Paper?

What else am I forgetting?  Anything else you can think I may need at WBC?


----------



## blessedby3

disney-akj said:


> What are items I should plan on bring from home or buying when we get there (we are driving so we do not have the airline baggage addition).  How many of these items are provided.
> 
> Coffee Filters?
> Laundry or Dishwashing detergent?
> Paper towels?
> Toilet Paper?
> 
> What else am I forgetting?  Anything else you can think I may need at WBC?



I was wondering the same thing.  Do they give you more of this stuff if/when you run out, or do you have to provide "refills".


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I can't answer your question (re: what to bring), but here's a thread you might be interested in:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2663580


----------



## carlbarry

under da UP said:


> Oh you can skip the gate house completely if you like. Instead of turning into the main entrance just keep driving on that 2 lane blvd (I forget the name) It will take you around back to the Wyndham Grand Hotel entrance. Drive into the parking structure, down a couple levels and out the other side by Tower 6. It would be quite a long drive to get to Towers 1,2 and 3 though.
> 
> People wonder how those illegal pizza flyers get under everyone's door... they just use the back entrance haha.



When I stayed at the Grand via a Wyndham timeshare owner promotion, I tried every which way not to pay the parking fee.  But what you're saying--my memory is that getting into that parking garage required a swipe of a room key at the gated entrance.


----------



## carlbarry

Cdn Gal said:


> The gifts that they give is usually $100, but if you are not an owner, that is 2 hours that you have wasted of your precious vacation time.  For owners it is 45 minutes, that is all they an keep you according to Florida state law. They also usually have discounted tickets, but we always go for the cash.  I am not sure if this time I will good not, since we are owners it is only 45 min.  I might do this whenmy DH is playing golf one morning. We'll just have to see!



I'm glad you  got stuck for only 45 minutes.  On my one and only "Owners' Update" in September 2009, they kept me for 2 hours until I finally said "Enough, I'm here on a vacation not to sit in here."  They then ran me through the wringer with 2 other sales weasels for another half hour.
As far as doing it without your husband, they will not allow that.


----------



## jaysmom4285

blessedby3, the units provide laundry/dishwashing detergent, paper towels and toilet paper.  We don't drink coffee, so I can't swear to the coffee filters, although I'm quite certain I remember that there were a few there.  There was dishwasher detergent for two loads and enough laundry detergent for a few loads.  The only thing we had to ask for was more toilet paper, and they brought that for us when we asked for it.  That was the only thing we had to request, and that was gratis.


----------



## under da UP

carlbarry said:


> When I stayed at the Grand via a Wyndham timeshare owner promotion, I tried every which way not to pay the parking fee.  But what you're saying--my memory is that getting into that parking garage required a swipe of a room key at the gated entrance.



The hotel guests have to pay a parking fee? Didn't know that. Parking for the timeshare part of the resort is free w/ a parking thing to hang in your window. The entrance to the garage by the hotel had a gate arm but it was never down and we never needed to swipe a room key or anything. Major security loop hole if you ask me.


----------



## under da UP

disney-akj said:


> What are items I should plan on bring from home or buying when we get there (we are driving so we do not have the airline baggage addition).  How many of these items are provided.
> 
> Coffee Filters?
> Laundry or Dishwashing detergent?
> Paper towels?
> Toilet Paper?
> 
> What else am I forgetting?  Anything else you can think I may need at WBC?



The coffee maker had one of those permanent filters in it. Clorox wipes and air freshener might be useful


----------



## carlbarry

under da UP said:


> The hotel guests have to pay a parking fee? Didn't know that. Parking for the timeshare part of the resort is free w/ a parking thing to hang in your window. The entrance to the garage by the hotel had a gate arm but it was never down and we never needed to swipe a room key or anything. Major security loop hole if you ask me.



Yes, there is a daily charge for parking at the Grand!  You can park yourself, or pay extra for valet parking.  Apparently in an attempt to keep Grand guests from parking for free in TS parking lots, you will notice that all the "side" entrances/exits to the parking lots have been closed, and the only entrance now is through the front guard gate.
I don't want to spoil things for future Grand guests, but I did manage to park a few times in the TS parking lot and walk over to the Grand.  There was no problem with my lack of a parking permit.


----------



## Upatnoon

disney-akj said:


> What are items I should plan on bring from home or buying when we get there (we are driving so we do not have the airline baggage addition).  How many of these items are provided.
> 
> Coffee Filters?
> Laundry or Dishwashing detergent?
> Paper towels?
> Toilet Paper?
> 
> What else am I forgetting?  Anything else you can think I may need at WBC?


These things are all provided. You may want to bring some dryer sheets though.


----------



## disney-akj

Great thanks!  So all of these things are free of charge when they need to be replaced then!  Good to know


----------



## blessedby3

jaysmom4285 said:


> blessedby3, the units provide laundry/dishwashing detergent, paper towels and toilet paper.  We don't drink coffee, so I can't swear to the coffee filters, although I'm quite certain I remember that there were a few there.  There was dishwasher detergent for two loads and enough laundry detergent for a few loads.  The only thing we had to ask for was more toilet paper, and they brought that for us when we asked for it.  That was the only thing we had to request, and that was gratis.



Thanks


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I'm not trying to contradict anybody - and I have NOT stayed at WBC yet...

However, I remember reading here that there may be a charge for replacing some of these items such as laundry/dishwasher soap.  At one time I believe there was free replacement, but that has changed recently.

I hope someone in the know will come along and clarify for us.


----------



## skateshome

Hello everyone!
First time poster but thank you all so much for the info provided here.  

My question is.....we have 4 nights booked Apr 17th - Apr 21st 2012 but have
found out that we can actually get there a few days earlier on the 14th so we can make a whole week of it.  
The issue is how do I get 3 more nights.
The folks we are using "listed on here numerous times" have been great and
state that they believe something will open up the end of March first
of April and they will be able to add the additional days but no guarantees of
course.  

So.....wait to see if this happens or make other arrangements for the first 3 days?

Anyone else had this experience?  Did you wait it out or where did you book
the first 3 days?

Thanks all!!!


----------



## jaysmom4285

Gretchenohar, you're probably right.  There was a note on the counter next to the little pile of coffee packs, the wee little salt & pepper shakers, etc, stating something about they hoped we enjoyed the freebies (my term, not theirs), and that they would be happy to replace them for a nominal fee, or something like that.  They didn't specify which items they were talking about, and I honestly didn't pay much attention to it.  We didn't run out of anything that needed replacing, except for toilet paper which is apparently free.  So there may very well be a fee for the other items.   Hopefully someone who has run into this issue can respond with more concrete information.  I didn't mean to imply that I knew there was no fee for replacing the various items - only that I didn't run into it head on.


----------



## 61maris61

Haven't read through all the pages (who has that kind of time!), but I did a search for grocery, and for Publix without the desired responses.  I know there is a Walmart somewhat nearby BC, but are there any other grocery stores?

We'll be there in August - right now it looks like we'll (4 adults, 3 yr old) use a van from the airport that offers a grocery stop along the way.  Just wondering if there is another option besides Walmart. 

All responses will be appreciated.

PS: Yes, I read about the deliveries available - I just like seeing different stores; Walmart is something I can see at home anytime.


----------



## skateshome

61maris61 said:


> Haven't read through all the pages (who has that kind of time!), but I did a search for grocery, and for Publix without the desired responses.  I know there is a Walmart somewhat nearby BC, but are there any other grocery stores?
> .



I would call Happy Limo.  They gave me the number for a Publix that will
actually get your groceries ready for you beforehand if you fax them a list.
Stop and pick it up.  Don't have the # with me....sorry. 
May want to check their rates as well about transportation.


----------



## iamadisneynut

Has anyone ever relied solely on the shuttles to the parks and not had their own car?  Is the transportation good?  I'm considering a trip down this summer with my kids and was going to stay onsite at WDW, but Bonnet Creek looks so lovely and the price is better!

But, I won't have a car....


----------



## Cdn Gal

carlbarry said:


> I'm glad you  got stuck for only 45 minutes.  On my one and only "Owners' Update" in September 2009, they kept me for 2 hours until I finally said "Enough, I'm here on a vacation not to sit in here."  They then ran me through the wringer with 2 other sales weasels for another half hour.
> As far as doing it without your husband, they will not allow that.



That is too bad that they kept you for so long.  Next time let them know right away that you know they can only keep you for the 45 minutes, that is what they are advertising.  You might also mention that if you ever purchase again it will be on eBay.  eBay seems to be a four letter word over there, they don't want anyone to know about how cheap it is to get timeshares on there.  When we go, they usually just leaves to ourselves and we read magazines.  We enjoy the first part of it bc we want to learn about new plans for the resort, but after that it gets boring.  Many of the perks do not apply to us if we were to purchase from them, we can't go spur of the moment, we live in Canada!  We are both teachers and so we can only go during peak times, and finally we use the old eBay line.  They usually just hustle us through fast when they realize that they can't make a sale.  We have also agreed, but have never had to use it yet, that if they were jerks to us we would simply tell them that if they kept it up we would tell everyone thatwe met at the resort, in the pool, hallway, lobby etc to check eBay  prices and to rescind the sale.  Again we haven't had to use that threat yet, but would if needed.  Good luck to you on your next vacation and tour!


----------



## imtheluckyone

Cdn Gal said:


> That is too bad that they kept you for so long.  Next time let them know right away that you know they can only keep you for the 45 minutes, that is what they are advertising.  You might also mention that if you ever purchase again it will be on eBay.  eBay seems to be a four letter word over there, they don't want anyone to know about how cheap it is to get timeshares on there.  When we go, they usually just leaves to ourselves and we read magazines.  We enjoy the first part of it bc we want to learn about new plans for the resort, but after that it gets boring.  Many of the perks do not apply to us if we were to purchase from them, we can't go spur of the moment, we live in Canada!  We are both teachers and so we can only go during peak times, and finally we use the old eBay line.  They usually just hustle us through fast when they realize that they can't make a sale.  We have also agreed, but have never had to use it yet, that if they were jerks to us we would simply tell them that if they kept it up we would tell everyone thatwe met at the resort, in the pool, hallway, lobby etc to check eBay  prices and to rescind the sale.  Again we haven't had to use that threat yet, but would if needed.  Good luck to you on your next vacation and tour!



So true.  I was at a Wyndham in PA and they talked me into attending an owner update.  Once I told the rep what I paid for my points and that I bought on ebay he couldn't get me out of there fast enough.  I think he was afraid all the other couples sitting nearby might hear what I was saying.   Better to get rid of me than kill a whole room of potential sales.


----------



## verlee

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I'm not trying to contradict anybody - and I have NOT stayed at WBC yet...
> 
> However, I remember reading here that there may be a charge for replacing some of these items such as laundry/dishwasher soap.  At one time I believe there was free replacement, but that has changed recently.
> 
> I hope someone in the know will come along and clarify for us.



Unless this is a new policy, last spring (2/11) we were not charged for any extras. We asked twice for extra laundry soap and we were given several bags each time at no charge.


----------



## Mysteria

Does anyone have a map of the smoking areas at Bonnet Creek?  I did a search and I'm still pretty unclear on the policy/areas other than 100% no smoking in the rooms.  Which I'm all for. 

Both DH and I quit cigarettes 10+ years ago.  He still likes to enjoy a cigar now and then, especially on vacation.  I think you can still smoke on balconies(?) but he's not really even comfortable with that (unless we were on the top floor).  We are both very conscious of it bothering other people and getting into their rooms. 

I hope there is a nice little out of the way spot where we can sit and chat while he has a cigar (and I have a glass of wine. ).  Otherwise I'll just let him bring only the ones that smell like chocolate to smoke on the balcony.


----------



## carlbarry

imtheluckyone said:


> So true.  I was at a Wyndham in PA and they talked me into attending an owner update.  Once I told the rep what I paid for my points and that I bought on ebay he couldn't get me out of there fast enough.  I think he was afraid all the other couples sitting nearby might hear what I was saying.   Better to get rid of me than kill a whole room of potential sales.


Well, I'm in the same situation and still got held.  At the Owner's Update, the saleweasel said to me, "You only have 49,000 points, and you paid $9,000."  I said nope, I paid $100 on ebay.  They still wouldn't let me go until I put my foot down.
Then, when I had to go to a presentation due to my discounted stay at the Grand, when I told the salesweasel I had paid $100, she said, "Then I guess you won't be buying from me."
However, after room tour, she tried to sell me 65,000 points for $11,000!!!  But they kept me for "only" 80 minutes instead of the 90 the offer said.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Wow so far we have never had a problem (touch wood).  Daytona it was the same, we chatted to the salesman about Canada since he was going there in a couple of days.  We received $150 that time, then the next day we did the Bonnet Creek tour, even after we told them that we were just at an owner update the day before.  Oh well, we always says eBay and they leave us alone.. That and we tell them that we are leaving at 45 minutes with our gift as promised.


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

carlbarry said:


> Well, I'm in the same situation and still got held.  At the Owner's Update, the saleweasel said to me, "You only have 49,000 points, and you paid $9,000."  I said nope, I paid $100 on ebay.  They still wouldn't let me go until I put my foot down.
> Then, when I had to go to a presentation due to my discounted stay at the Grand, when I told the salesweasel I had paid $100, she said, "Then I guess you won't be buying from me."
> However, after room tour, she tried to sell me 65,000 points for $11,000!!!  But they kept me for "only" 80 minutes instead of the 90 the offer said.



When we were at the WI Dells at a Wyhndam sales pitch, they tried to sell us 300,000 points for ONLY $65K!!!!   You only have to put down $17k and then make $1325 payments/mo!! I just laughted at him!  How does it work buying the points on Ebay??? Do you buy the actual timeshare deal or is just the points for a trip?


----------



## carlbarry

lzmom_of_twins said:


> When we were at the WI Dells at a Wyhndam sales pitch, they tried to sell us 300,000 points for ONLY $65K!!!!   You only have to put down $17k and then make $1325 payments/mo!! I just laughted at him!  How does it work buying the points on Ebay??? Do you buy the actual timeshare deal or is just the points for a trip?


There are people on ebay who have vacations listed.  You can't "rent" points anymore; Wyndham stopped allowing the transfer of points from owner to owner.
And then there are people selling their timeshare ownership.  Just to give you an idea of what's going on, I have seen many Star Island auctions--but not the Wyndham part, the section privately owned that uses weeks.  Anyway, they have been offered for $1, many with the seller paying all costs.


----------



## Spanky

Many years ago we decided that there was no gift worth the hassle of the owner update and have steadily refused to attend for over 10 years.  In fact we take the phone off the hook or turn the ringer off as soon as we get into the condo.  Our family calls us on our cell phones - only the resort calls on the room phone.


----------



## Bellamouse

Just booked our trip for the first week of October!!!  Found a great deal on Ebay.  

SO.  I just spent who knows how many hours reading this entire thread!!!  Yes, every single post!!!!!!    I guess I'm excited.....

Just about every question has been answered but the one I need to know.     What kind of coffee filters do the machines take?  I KNOW there are mesh filters, but I hate those.  They let too much sediment and oils through which makes for harsh coffee IMO.  I like to use paper filters.  So do they take the flat bottom filters or the cone filters?

Also, doesn't anyone have pictures of a regular old 2BR deluxe?  Everything I see here is about 3 and 4BR Presidential.  I want to know what a regular suite looks like so badly.  

We stayed at Emerald Island last year, and while it was OK, the condo was kind of run down, and just a hair too far (doable, but LOVE how close WBC is!), and also the unit had nothing.  One roll of toilet paper and nothing else.   We had to buy absolutely everything.   Can't complain though because it was only $490 for the week and we split it with another couple.  So what do you want for $35 a night.  The beds were awful too.  

So this year we wanted to do something nicer, but still within the budget.  We contemplated the Caribe Royale hotel - found a great deal on Hotwire, but then realized we could get WBC for even less than that!!  Done deal   

Now I just have to WAIT the 200 some odd days for it to get here.............

Thanks to everyone for all the fantastic information and advice.

One thing for the lovely lady from the UK needing the tea kettle - I too love my tea at night and always use an electric tea kettle.   Here is a tip.  Go to any Walgreens and go to the small appliance section (every Walgreens has this section - little irons and so forth) - they will have a mini electric tea kettle (nothing fancy like your nice one at home) for $10 or $15.  It won't be listed on the websites becuase it's too piddly an item.  But they have them.  I have one and take it with me when I need one where I know they won't have one.  It's smallish, maybe holds enough water for 6 cups or something, but is fast and will do the job beautifully for you.

Editing to add, here is a link to the one they have at Walmart - $15.00

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rival-32-Oz.-Hot-Pot-Express-White/14321061


----------



## Upatnoon

61maris61 said:


> Haven't read through all the pages (who has that kind of time!), but I did a search for grocery, and for Publix without the desired responses.  I know there is a Walmart somewhat nearby BC, but are there any other grocery stores?
> 
> We'll be there in August - right now it looks like we'll (4 adults, 3 yr old) use a van from the airport that offers a grocery stop along the way.  Just wondering if there is another option besides Walmart.
> 
> All responses will be appreciated.
> 
> PS: Yes, I read about the deliveries available - I just like seeing different stores; Walmart is something I can see at home anytime.


The closest Publix is this one: 2925 International Drive, Kissimmee, FL 34746
It takes about 15 minutes to get there. 

The Super Wal-Mart I go to is this one: 3250 Vineland Road, Kissimmee, FL
It also take about 15 minutes.

Publix is certainly faster to get in and out of and nicer, but of course, Walmart has a ton of stuff and is a bit cheaper.

I you never have shopped at Publix, I suggest looking at iheartpublix.com to see what's on sale before you go.


----------



## skjuls

skateshome said:


> Hello everyone!
> First time poster but thank you all so much for the info provided here.
> 
> My question is.....we have 4 nights booked Apr 17th - Apr 21st 2012 but have
> found out that we can actually get there a few days earlier on the 14th so we can make a whole week of it.
> The issue is how do I get 3 more nights.
> The folks we are using "listed on here numerous times" have been great and
> state that they believe something will open up the end of March first
> of April and they will be able to add the additional days but no guarantees of
> course.
> 
> So.....wait to see if this happens or make other arrangements for the first 3 days?
> 
> Anyone else had this experience?  Did you wait it out or where did you book
> the first 3 days?
> 
> Thanks all!!!



When dates are sold out, the best time to look is 20-15 days before the date you want to check in because at 15 days out if you don't cancel and you know you can't go, you lose your points.

Sometimes, nothing opens up and you just have to make other arrangements.

I see that Star Island and Cypress Palms has availability for those 3 nights, so that's a possibility (depending if you need a 1 or 2 bedroom).


----------



## skjuls

Spanky said:


> Many years ago we decided that there was no gift worth the hassle of the owner update and have steadily refused to attend for over 10 years.  In fact we take the phone off the hook or turn the ringer off as soon as we get into the condo.  Our family calls us on our cell phones - only the resort calls on the room phone.



I did the owners update where they come to your room.  It was fine because the rep wasn't a sales rep and we talked about other things.  She was from Eastern Europe and I did Peace Corps in Bulgaria.

Very easy $25 gc I got out of it but she was late.  Luckily we were only going to a waterpark.

Also, whenever I get my parking pass I will tell them I've recently done an owner's update.  Also, it helps when I tell them my kid has autism and it's just me and him.  It's true and then they stop asking.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

skjuls said:


> I did the owners update where they come to your room.  It was fine because the rep wasn't a sales rep and we talked about other things.  She was from Eastern Europe and I did Peace Corps in Bulgaria.
> 
> Very easy $25 gc I got out of it but she was late.  Luckily we were only going to a waterpark.
> 
> Also, whenever I get my parking pass I will tell them I've recently done an owner's update.  Also, it helps when I tell them my kid has autism and it's just me and him.  It's true and then they stop asking.



I know exactly which girl came to your room.  She tried in vain to get us to do one of those in room "surveys" and got TOTALLY snarky with me when I told here we had ADR's in the mornings.  We flat out told her we wouldn't let anyone come to our room and she was such a snot about it.  She tried to tell me we HAD to fill out a "survey"...oh yeah, well then give it to me and I will drop it off later.  No?  Oh well...that's all I am willing to do when I am on vacation.  Got our parking pass and turned off the ringer on the phone.  
Glad she was nice to you, though.


----------



## skateshome

skjuls said:


> I see that Star Island and Cypress Palms has availability for those 3 nights, so that's a possibility (depending if you need a 1 or 2 bedroom).



Thanks!
Any suggestions as to who to go thru for these locations?


----------



## 61maris61

Upatnoon said:


> The closest Publix is this one: 2925 International Drive, Kissimmee, FL 34746
> It takes about 15 minutes to get there.
> 
> The Super Wal-Mart I go to is this one: 3250 Vineland Road, Kissimmee, FL
> It also take about 15 minutes.
> 
> Publix is certainly faster to get in and out of and nicer, but of course, Walmart has a ton of stuff and is a bit cheaper.
> 
> I you never have shopped at Publix, I suggest looking at iheartpublix.com to see what's on sale before you go.



Thanks for the response (thanks to skateshome too!); helpful info.

Think I'll check out Publix site right now to see what it looks like.


----------



## skjuls

skateshome said:


> Thanks!
> Any suggestions as to who to go thru for these locations?



No, as I'm an owner so don't need to go through anyone.

You can email me TigerJuls@gmail.com


----------



## JimMIA

skjuls said:


> When dates are sold out, the best time to look is 20-15 days before the date you want to check in because at 15 days out if you don't cancel and you know you can't go, you lose your points.


This is very good advice.  

Also, if you're renting from an owner, right at 60 days from arrival is sometimes good.  VIP owners get big points discounts from 60 days in, I believe, and some of them won't rent earlier for that reason.

_(Can't help you with WHO to rent from, because I'm also a Wyndham owner.)_


----------



## skateshome

Thanks folks!


----------



## casper_jj11

Can anyone tell me if there are room darkening blinds or drapes in the bedroom windows at BC? I hadn't thought about it because we're used to the large room darkening drapes in hotel rooms but if they don't have them, the kids are going to have a hard time napping or going to bed at their regular time.


----------



## blackacex2

Hey there, I'm sure this has been asked before but I don't have time to dig through hundreds of pages to figure it out.

We have a 1 bedroom deluxe booked from 4/14 - 4/21 (saturday-saturday) and will be checking in at approx. 5 PM. 

I want nothing more than a high floor (10th floor or higher). Lake view would be nice but the high floor is what I want the most. 

What are my chances? Last time we were put on the fourth floor looking at a parking lot and it was a real bummer. 

Should I call ahead? Beg when I get to the front desk? I really, really want this bad. Our honeymoon in 2010 was on the 11th floor looking at the lake and it was so special. My grandma is an owner and we will be guests checking in. 

FYI Bonnet Creek kicks so much butt. I recommend it SO SO SO highly.


----------



## katallo

blackacex2 said:


> Hey there, I'm sure this has been asked before but I don't have time to dig through hundreds of pages to figure it out.
> 
> We have a 1 bedroom deluxe booked from 4/14 - 4/21 (saturday-saturday) and will be checking in at approx. 5 PM.
> 
> I want nothing more than a high floor (10th floor or higher). Lake view would be nice but the high floor is what I want the most.
> 
> What are my chances? Last time we were put on the fourth floor looking at a parking lot and it was a real bummer.
> 
> Should I call ahead? Beg when I get to the front desk? I really, really want this bad. Our honeymoon in 2010 was on the 11th floor looking at the lake and it was so special. My grandma is an owner and we will be guests checking in.
> 
> FYI Bonnet Creek kicks so much butt. I recommend it SO SO SO highly.



We have found that it works best for us to make a request when we check in.  You can call ahead, but if we nicely request something at check in they are accommodating.  You might have to be willing to wait for a unit.


----------



## Cdn Gal

casper_jj11 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are room darkening blinds or drapes in the bedroom windows at BC? I hadn't thought about it because we're used to the large room darkening drapes in hotel rooms but if they don't have them, the kids are going to have a hard time napping or going to bed at their regular time.



There are dark blinds in all of the rooms.  You won't have any problem sleeping!


----------



## Bellamouse

No one has answered my question yet.  Can anyone tell me what kind of coffee filters the coffee machines take?  The flat bottomed kind or the cone shaped kind?  Thank you.


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

How are the beds at this hotel?? We stayed in one of their properties in the WI Dells and I was shocked as to how uncomfortable the beds were.


----------



## JessLCH

I am wondering about the coffee maker filters too...basket or cone style for coffee makers in the 2 bedroom presidential unit?


----------



## deej696

We had a great experience at Bonnet Creek over New Year's Eve. I wrote about our *visit to Deep Blu* over at the Grand if anyone is considering dining there. A great option for seafood!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Last June our coffee maker used a cone shaped filter (and had the gold permanent fileter).  We were in a Pres unit in Tower 6.  It was a Cuisinart Coffee Maker.


----------



## skjuls

Bellamouse said:


> No one has answered my question yet.  Can anyone tell me what kind of coffee filters the coffee machines take?  The flat bottomed kind or the cone shaped kind?  Thank you.



The ones Wyndham provides you with are the flat bottomed kind but those didn't necessarily fit properly in the coffee maker because the coffee maker had a gold Filter.   It would need a cone shaped filter.

However, I had no problem using the provided filter in the gold filter.


----------



## casper_jj11

Cdn Gal said:


> There are dark blinds in all of the rooms.  You won't have any problem sleeping!



Thank you!


----------



## 2goofykiddos

deej696 said:


> We had a great experience at Bonnet Creek over New Year's Eve. I wrote about our *visit to Deep Blu* over at the Grand if anyone is considering dining there. A great option for seafood!



Oooh does that blog include your NYE visit. We just booked BC for NYE week!  So excited and would love to hear about it!


----------



## gator2002

Would you mind PM me your quote and where did you book? I am planning to go Orlando anywhere from mid April to the first week of May.  Thanks.


blackacex2 said:


> Hey there, I'm sure this has been asked before but I don't have time to dig through hundreds of pages to figure it out.
> 
> We have a 1 bedroom deluxe booked from 4/14 - 4/21 (saturday-saturday) and will be checking in at approx. 5 PM.
> 
> I want nothing more than a high floor (10th floor or higher). Lake view would be nice but the high floor is what I want the most.
> 
> What are my chances? Last time we were put on the fourth floor looking at a parking lot and it was a real bummer.
> 
> Should I call ahead? Beg when I get to the front desk? I really, really want this bad. Our honeymoon in 2010 was on the 11th floor looking at the lake and it was so special. My grandma is an owner and we will be guests checking in.
> 
> FYI Bonnet Creek kicks so much butt. I recommend it SO SO SO highly.


----------



## mousegear

I just booked two bedroom deluxe and three bedroom deluxe with Vacation Strategy.  They were the lowest price comparing with utopia and ken and denise.  Hopefully everthing goes smoothly. 

 What are the renovated buildings so far?  Our yougest kid is 8 so we don't need to be near a kiddie pool but they are little bit adventurous at this point so what building should I request?  Anyone??? 

TIA


----------



## Bellamouse

skjuls said:


> The ones Wyndham provides you with are the flat bottomed kind but those didn't necessarily fit properly in the coffee maker because the coffee maker had a gold Filter.   It would need a cone shaped filter.
> 
> However, I had no problem using the provided filter in the gold filter.



Thank you very much.  I don't care for the gold filters.  I am a coffee snob of sorts, and also have stomach problems.  The gold filter lets too much sediment and oil through that makes for very harsh coffee (IMO).  I prefer the paper filters.  That info helps very much.  We will bring some filters with us!   Thanks again.


----------



## chuchujew

mousegear said:


> I just booked two bedroom deluxe and three bedroom deluxe with Vacation Strategy.  They were the lowest price comparing with utopia and ken and denise.  Hopefully everthing goes smoothly.
> 
> What are the renovated buildings so far?  Our yougest kid is 8 so we don't need to be near a kiddie pool but they are little bit adventurous at this point so what building should I request?  Anyone???
> 
> TIA



ummm, i also checked prices amoung those 3 agents..end up Paul from utopia gave me the best deal...i guess it depends on the day..may be.


----------



## mousegear

chuchujew said:


> ummm, i also checked prices amoung those 3 agents..end up Paul from utopia gave me the best deal...i guess it depends on the day..may be.



I got the quote last October.  I understand that they raised the price this year which was alot higher than what I got last year.  They honored the quote for me.


----------



## jujube

Hi, I did not read the whole thread. I have recommended Bonnet Creek to my brother and his wife after reading reviews here. One question though, will they be hounded to go through a presentation? I read at the beginning of the thread to turn off the room phone, etc. Is this still a problem. If they will ask and my brother says he is not interested, will they leave it at that?
Thank-you.
Will the desk accept garden grocer for them? Also, is it possible to send a package ahead of time with snacks? 
Thanks again.


----------



## Beemitchcowski

We are renting a 2 bedroom Deluxe. We will also be renting a full size crib for our youngest...I was told that the fullsize crib will fit between the two beds in the second bedroom? I'm just hoping I don't have to put one of the kids in the livingroom/den area. Has anyone ever put a full size crib in one of the rooms? Thank you.


----------



## PrepandLanding

We stayed at Bonnet Creek last May. It was so awesome we've booked for this May as well. Pirate pool is zero-entry and completely shaded in the mornings - awesome for the little ones. 

Also they have a basket at the front door of each tower so you can donate any extra un-opened non-perishable food items and they are donated to the local food bank. This was great -no matter how hard I try we always buy too many groceries.


----------



## verlee

Hi WBC experts, We stayed there last year end of Feb. We had booked through an owner, in Jan. This year we are going in Aug. Should I be nervous about waiting for the 60 days in order to get the lower rate? It is about a $400 difference which I of course would like to not spend.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

I am anxiously waiting for a new quote from VS right now. I finally got the OK from DH to book it, and we finally picked our dates. We had to delay it a day due to DD's cheer competition the day I wanted to leave.

DH was on the fence about it not being Disney owned, but I assured him that it would be great. I have been reading about BC for a while now, and we have been back a few times staying at Riverside, but this time I am ready to give it a try. It will be so nice to have all of that room!!

I am so darn excited!!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Have a great time, wdwmom.  Please be sure to come back and tell us all about it....


----------



## wdwmom0f3

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Have a great time, wdwmom.  Please be sure to come back and tell us all about it....



Thank you and believe me I will be sure to give a report. In the mean time I will be here reading all about it.


----------



## MK2010

Hi! I'm hoping to book a 2 bedroom for Sept. 1-13. My problem is, I won't have my money together until the middle to end of June. I was planning on going through Ken Price. By waiting so late will I be able to get a room? I don't care about views or anything. Am I up a creek?


----------



## deej696

2goofykiddos said:


> Oooh does that blog include your NYE visit. We just booked BC for NYE week!  So excited and would love to hear about it!



I wrote about NYE but only briefly mentioned BC. They had activities all around the complex. The Grand had a DJ doing music by the pool, there also seemed to be one by the pirate pool as well. It was a great spot to do NYE because you could see fireworks from Epcot and a little from Hollywood Studios. I'd imagine if you've got the right view you can probably see MK too... We had a great time and I'd suggest it for NYE anytime...


----------



## wdwmom0f3

OK, I heard back from VS and they have all dates open but two, right smack dab in the middle of our trip. She said that they can book now and hold the other five nights, and add the two when and if they come open. WHAT IF THEY DONT? Has this happened to anyone before? We are going the week OF Thanksgiving so my guess is it will be busy.

I booked it, and I guess we will keep watching. She did say that she would give me a full refund if they could not find something. Now my excited has turned into a little worried. 

Added: Do you think it would be to much trouble to check out for those two days and then check back in? We could stay at the new hotel there or maybe POR again for those two days. Not ideal, but doable right?

Any other advice from people who normally book there? I am out of my element here.


----------



## JessLCH

MK2010 said:


> Hi! I'm hoping to book a 2 bedroom for Sept. 1-13. My problem is, I won't have my money together until the middle to end of June. I was planning on going through Ken Price. By waiting so late will I be able to get a room? I don't care about views or anything. Am I up a creek?



Have you looked into booking with Vacation Strategy?  They only charged us a $150 deposit and the balance is due 30-50 days before check in.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I read somewhere on here about the GPS Co-ordinates for WBC and wrote them down.  Now I can't find them...
Does anyone know what they are?  We plan on bringing ours and driving a rental from Port Canaveral to WDC.
Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

Most GPS units with even vaguely current maps should be able to find it; the easiest waypoint is the intersection of Via Encinas and Chelonia Parkway in Lake Buena Vista, FL.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=via+e...y,+lake+buena+vista,+fl&radius=15000&t=m&z=16


----------



## VickiVM

wdwmom0f3 said:


> I am anxiously waiting for a new quote from VS right now. I finally got the OK from DH to book it, and we finally picked our dates. We had to delay it a day due to DD's cheer competition the day I wanted to leave.
> 
> DH was on the fence about it not being Disney owned, but I assured him that it would be great. I have been reading about BC for a while now, and we have been back a few times staying at Riverside, but this time I am ready to give it a try. It will be so nice to have all of that room!!
> 
> I am so darn excited!!



We were Riverside lovers (family of 5) and stayed several times, but stayed at BC August of 2010 and would never even consider going back to Disney resorts unless they matched pricing for the space (never gonna happen).  You will LOVE all the room!!  For our family of 5 for 5 nights in a 2 bedroom @ BC, our TOTAL cost of our vacation - including passes for 5, fuel and hotel stays while driving from San Antonio to Orlando and back - was $2200!  We bought groceries and cooked several meals which drastically reduced our food expense.

ETA - And our kids (at the time 12, 14, & 16) loved the resort.  Fortunately they're at the age when theming is not as big as it was when they were younger.


----------



## VickiVM

Upatnoon said:


> The closest Publix is this one: 2925 International Drive, Kissimmee, FL 34746
> It takes about 15 minutes to get there.
> 
> The Super Wal-Mart I go to is this one: 3250 Vineland Road, Kissimmee, FL
> It also take about 15 minutes.
> 
> Publix is certainly faster to get in and out of and nicer, but of course, Walmart has a ton of stuff and is a bit cheaper.
> 
> I you never have shopped at Publix, I suggest looking at iheartpublix.com to see what's on sale before you go.



I found the Publix to be expensive.  Of course, I could only compare it to grocery prices in San Antonio, but I was still sticker-shocked on a lot of items.  We were budgeting our trip in 2010 and I purchased approx $200 worth of groceries that included everything from breakfast foods to shrimp and pasta.  We drove, so we packed the car with a lot of snacks from Costco, so I can't really say we bought a lot of convenience and snacking food.  Mostly items for sandwiches, some basic dinners, like hamburgers and tacos.  I think next time I will try Wal-Mart, even though I don't even like to shop our own Wal-Mart.


----------



## VickiVM

Has anyone vacation Christmas week @ WBC?  Were you able to get entry into the parks on Christmas Day (or Christmas Eve Day)?

Were the pools heated enough to swim during winter?


----------



## wdwmom0f3

VickiVM said:


> We were Riverside lovers (family of 5) and stayed several times, but stayed at BC August of 2010 and would never even consider going back to Disney resorts unless they matched pricing for the space (never gonna happen).  You will LOVE all the room!!  For our family of 5 for 5 nights in a 2 bedroom @ BC, our TOTAL cost of our vacation - including passes for 5, fuel and hotel stays while driving from San Antonio to Orlando and back - was $2200!  We bought groceries and cooked several meals which drastically reduced our food expense.
> 
> ETA - And our kids (at the time 12, 14, & 16) loved the resort.  Fortunately they're at the age when theming is not as big as it was when they were younger.



 I'm so glad to hear this. I am really excited about it. The resort looks perfect! My kids are excited too and DH is thrilled. He is so over being crowded in a small room so this will be great for him too! I still cant believe the price of it. It's so much cheaper than even a value. 

Still kind of nervous that they had all but two days in the middle of our trip, which means unless something opens up we will have to move for two nights. Total bummer, but I am trying to stay positive. I am not sure what to do yet. I think I will wait until the last minute to book anything Disney in hopes that something opens up. I think I am also going to look into the new Hotel at BC because that would be an easier move for us. It's just the added expense that's killing me. It's hard to beat the rate I got. 

Keep your fingers crossed for me that everything works out.


----------



## VickiVM

wdwmom0f3 said:


> I'm so glad to hear this. I am really excited about it. The resort looks perfect! My kids are excited too and DH is thrilled. He is so over being crowded in a small room so this will be great for him too! I still cant believe the price of it. It's so much cheaper than even a value.
> 
> Still kind of nervous that they had all but two days in the middle of our trip, which means unless something opens up we will have to move for two nights. Total bummer, but I am trying to stay positive. I am not sure what to do yet. I think I will wait until the last minute to book anything Disney in hopes that something opens up. I think I am also going to look into the new Hotel at BC because that would be an easier move for us. It's just the added expense that's killing me. It's hard to beat the rate I got.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me that everything works out.



How many in your family?  If you can, why not just get a room at the Values for the two nights.

Your family will thank you over and over again once they arrive and realize they have so much space!  My daughters took over the 2nd bedroom like it was their own personal apt.  In fact my 14 year old enjoyed hanging out in the room so much she passed on joining me, my son and my 12 year old daughter spending the evening at MK and hung out with my husband while he cooked for us. My poor son (the 16 year old) had the pull out bed...story of his life.  But he said it wasn't too bad.

The extra space really helps de-stressing a high-octane vacation that WDW tends to be.  I've always thought of myself as a WDW resort snob...7 visits @ Yacht Club, Dolphin, Villas @ Beach Club (rented points), Villas @ Boardwalk (also rented points), Carribean Resort and 3 times @ Riverside - but never again unless I have money to burn.


----------



## HaleyB

This resort came up on Sinaque(sp?) Away for a 4 day sale yesterday. Discount travel site, looks like 'invitation only' on splash page but there was an 'invite me' link. Signed up ages ago though.

I've never researched rates.
Late May 2 bedroom was $139 & $169 for weekend nights, early June was $169 & $189 I think (10 nights averaged to $183/nt)

That looked good until someone on tripadvisor claimed under $100 a night...

It is not refundable so I'm hesitant to book it.


----------



## mousegear

HaleyB said:


> This resort came up on Sinaque(sp?) Away for a 4 day sale yesterday. Discount travel site, looks like 'invitation only' on splash page but there was an 'invite me' link. Signed up ages ago though.
> 
> I've never researched rates.
> Late May 2 bedroom was $139 & $169 for weekend nights, early June was $169 & $189 I think (10 nights averaged to $183/nt)
> 
> That looked good until someone on tripadvisor claimed under $100 a night...
> 
> It is not refundable so I'm hesitant to book it.



180/nt is high to me.  I think if you book it with reputable owners who rent it out it should be around $100~120/night at most.  I know there are some who rented much cheaper by going on ebay and others but recently, I've been seeing mostly around $100 or little more at most for 2 bedroom deluxe.


----------



## sherabby

mousegear said:


> 180/nt is high to me.  I think if you book it with reputable owners who rent it out it should be around $100~120/night at most.  I know there are some who rented much cheaper by going on ebay and others but recently, I've been seeing mostly around $100 or little more at most for 2 bedroom deluxe.



I just booked mid August 2 bedroom for $145 a night.  I don't want to wait too close to our trip to hope for a cheaper rate.


----------



## ::danielle::

Bellamouse said:


> Just about every question has been answered but the one I need to know.     What kind of coffee filters do the machines take?  I KNOW there are mesh filters, but I hate those.  They let too much sediment and oils through which makes for harsh coffee IMO.  I like to use paper filters.  So do they take the flat bottom filters or the cone filters?
> 
> Also, doesn't anyone have pictures of a regular old 2BR deluxe?  Everything I see here is about 3 and 4BR Presidential.  I want to know what a regular suite looks like so badly.
> ]



I apologize if this has been answered.  I'm here now and the coffee machine uses the cone shaped filters.  They include a few paper ones along with the  metal one but only 3 or 4.

I am in a 2BR deluxe with a fireworks view in Building 4.  I will try to take photos and upload them sometime during our stay.  The unit we have is not updated.  Overall it's a nice unit.  As someone mentioned earlier, the couch is looking worn.  It's a faux leather and on the front of the arms the the color is wearing off revealing the white fabric below.  It doesn't look great but it's not a deal breaker for me.  

I don't recall seeing this anywhere but I was surprised at all the children's activities they have scheduled around the resort.  Granted, we're here at a busy time (March).  When we arrived there was an amazing balloon artist in the lobby to entertain the kids while we checked in.  They have scheduled face painting, treasure hunts, bounce house, movies on the lawn, hip hop dance lessons for teens, the list goes on and on.  

I'll try to update again once we've been longer.  So far it's been great!


----------



## MK2010

JessLCH said:


> Have you looked into booking with Vacation Strategy?  They only charged us a $150 deposit and the balance is due 30-50 days before check in.



I haven't checked them out, but I will now! Thanks!


----------



## TnTWalter

Bellamouse said:


> Also, doesn't anyone have pictures of a regular old 2BR deluxe?  Everything I see here is about 3 and 4BR Presidential.  I want to know what a regular suite looks like so badly.



Here are some pics from our 2 bedroom deluxe last April. We were in Building 4. Not high enough for fireworks but same side of building. 

View:










from entry:





dining table:





kitchen:










couch:





shuffle board right by grills ... great for playing while waiting for dinner...just get the equipment at the main building...





picnic area right by building [grills and shuffleboard right here too]....





tubes for lazy river...right there by your building....





river:





hot tub....





building 4 pool, bar:





pirate pool building 5 [next door].






Here's what to look for when you're driving to it...


----------



## Cdn Gal

Thanks for the great pics, they are wonderful!


----------



## 2goofykiddos

How would we request a fireworks view and when would be the best time to request it?

We are doing a "split stay" 3 nights in a 3 bedroom, 3 in the presidential 4 bdrm.

Very excited. The thread is very helpful!

Thanks!


----------



## anl

We just booked a 2 bdrm delux for Thanksgiving week!  I'm so excited!  Also, nervous b/c we always stay onsite.  I've just realized that we need more space and it will make everyone much happier on our trip if we aren't all on top of each other.  We drive, so I'm not worried about any of that...just scared of the unknown I guess.

So I will be stalking this thread for the next months or so!

I'm looking for suggestions on what to request...The main thing I'm concerned with not having to walk a mile to get to and from our car everyday.  I'm also thinking I would like to be close to main building since that's where is seems a lot of activites are???  Opinions?


----------



## Echo queen

anl said:


> We just booked a 2 bdrm delux for Thanksgiving week!  I'm so excited!  Also, nervous b/c we always stay onsite.  I've just realized that we need more space and it will make everyone much happier on our trip if we aren't all on top of each other.  We drive, so I'm not worried about any of that...just scared of the unknown I guess.
> 
> So I will be stalking this thread for the next months or so!
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions on what to request...The main thing I'm concerned with not having to walk a mile to get to and from our car everyday.  I'm also thinking I would like to be close to main building since that's where is seems a lot of activites are???  Opinions?



Welcome, there is parking around all of the buildings.  The requests are just that requests not at all set in stone and many have mentioned not given often. 
You will love your stay there.  Happy planning


----------



## VickiVM

anl said:


> We just booked a 2 bdrm delux for Thanksgiving week!  I'm so excited!  Also, nervous b/c we always stay onsite.  I've just realized that we need more space and it will make everyone much happier on our trip if we aren't all on top of each other.  We drive, so I'm not worried about any of that...just scared of the unknown I guess.
> 
> So I will be stalking this thread for the next months or so!
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions on what to request...The main thing I'm concerned with not having to walk a mile to get to and from our car everyday.  I'm also thinking I would like to be close to main building since that's where is seems a lot of activites are???  Opinions?



In 2010 we were in bldg 5 on 12th floor with fireworks view.  We somehow always found parking in the parking garage right by the building and usually right at the entrance of the parking garage which is steps away from the entrance to the resort.  

We requested this view, btw.

And don't sweat the unknown...you'll never want to go back to cramped, one bedroom, one bathroom resorts ever again!  We were ecstatic about all the space we had.  We packed less because we could throw in a load of laundry.  We spent less on food because we could keep a good amount of groceries on hand.  No scheduling showers and morning bathroom time because of the 2 bathrooms.  My kids were thrilled!!


----------



## anl

Thanks!  I may not even request and just get what we get.

I'm really looking forward to having a washer and dryer...lol.  I hate coming home with tons of dirty laundry!

We're driving from Texas too!


----------



## Bellamouse

::danielle:: said:


> I apologize if this has been answered.  I'm here now and the coffee machine uses the cone shaped filters.  They include a few paper ones along with the  metal one but only 3 or 4.
> 
> I am in a 2BR deluxe with a fireworks view in Building 4.  I will try to take photos and upload them sometime during our stay.  The unit we have is not updated.  Overall it's a nice unit.  As someone mentioned earlier, the couch is looking worn.  It's a faux leather and on the front of the arms the the color is wearing off revealing the white fabric below.  It doesn't look great but it's not a deal breaker for me.
> 
> I don't recall seeing this anywhere but I was surprised at all the children's activities they have scheduled around the resort.  Granted, we're here at a busy time (March).  When we arrived there was an amazing balloon artist in the lobby to entertain the kids while we checked in.  They have scheduled face painting, treasure hunts, bounce house, movies on the lawn, hip hop dance lessons for teens, the list goes on and on.
> 
> I'll try to update again once we've been longer.  So far it's been great!



Thank you so much for your response!  Very helpful.  I can't wait to hear more about your time at WBC and see pictures!  Thank you for taking the time to respond!!  Hope you're having a GREAT time!!!


----------



## Bellamouse

TnTWalter said:


> Here are some pics from our 2 bedroom deluxe last April. We were in Building 4. Not high enough for fireworks but same side of building.



Thanks for the FAB pictures!!!  Especially the signs to look for.... that is super helpful!  Looks awesome!  Thank you for taking the time to post for me!


----------



## Qtbugg

Hi all,
One week until we arrive for our first stay at WBC, can't wait!  I loved reading through this thread and will share photos upon return.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Have a great time, Qtbugg!  Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

Thanks so much for posting pics! We will be there May 5th.. I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

VickiVM said:


> How many in your family?  If you can, why not just get a room at the Values for the two nights.
> 
> Your family will thank you over and over again once they arrive and realize they have so much space!  My daughters took over the 2nd bedroom like it was their own personal apt.  In fact my 14 year old enjoyed hanging out in the room so much she passed on joining me, my son and my 12 year old daughter spending the evening at MK and hung out with my husband while he cooked for us. My poor son (the 16 year old) had the pull out bed...story of his life.  But he said it wasn't too bad.
> 
> The extra space really helps de-stressing a high-octane vacation that WDW tends to be.  I've always thought of myself as a WDW resort snob...7 visits @ Yacht Club, Dolphin, Villas @ Beach Club (rented points), Villas @ Boardwalk (also rented points), Carribean Resort and 3 times @ Riverside - but never again unless I have money to burn.



I have thought about the value resort for those two nights and I have also looked into The Grand hotel there at BC. That may be easier since its right there. I have also considered checking other rates with other places again and to see if they have anything for the entire week, but this rate can't be beat. Not sure what to do at this point except wait and pray those two days open up. 

I can't tell you how excited we are about the extra space too. I have always been a Disney resort only snob myself, but I am over that now. I saw for myself in May where Bonnet Creek was located and  every time we drove by I thought we have got to try it just once to see. Ever since then I have read more and more about it and it just makes me want to stay there even more.


----------



## Beccabunny

Does anyone have pictures of the lazy river and zero entry pool near the main building?  I'm wondering if it looks as nice as the area over by buildings 5 and 6.


----------



## skateshome

Here's a dirty subject.....

Smoking.

Are there any designated areas at BC?  

Asking for a "friend".


----------



## 1mama2three

We were originally booked at the Poly for our vacation in late May, but I kept feeding my addiction to the message boards & came across this thread.  After researching it for a while, my husband and I decided just to go ahead and switch to staying at Bonnet Creek when we saw that we could get a 2 BR for around $100 a night.  

We just couldn't warrant the extra expense for staying on-site.  Plus, we've decided to use the extra money to stay an additional week & get annual passes for everyone.  That way we'll be able to plan another trip to come back in 2013.  The kids were WAY more excited about having their own bedroom than about staying on the monorail...go figure.  

We haven't stayed at BC yet, but I have a feeling we'll never want to go back to staying on-site.  I won't want to give up the extra space or the washer/dryer.  

After booking BC last night, I had my first good night of sleep where I didn't wake up thinking/hoping for Disney discounts or pin codes.  Ahhh...felt so nice.


----------



## Beemitchcowski

1mama2three said:


> We were originally booked at the Poly for our vacation in late May, but I kept feeding my addiction to the message boards & came across this thread.  After researching it for a while, my husband and I decided just to go ahead and switch to staying at Bonnet Creek when we saw that we could get a 2 BR for around $100 a night.
> 
> We just couldn't warrant the extra expense for staying on-site.  Plus, we've decided to use the extra money to stay an additional week & get annual passes for everyone.  That way we'll be able to plan another trip to come back in 2013.  The kids were WAY more excited about having their own bedroom than about staying on the monorail...go figure.
> 
> We haven't stayed at BC yet, but I have a feeling we'll never want to go back to staying on-site.  I won't want to give up the extra space or the washer/dryer.
> 
> After booking BC last night, I had my first good night of sleep where I didn't wake up thinking/hoping for Disney discounts or pin codes.  Ahhh...felt so nice.



Good for YOU!  We booked our first trip to Bonnet Creek as well....we will be there shortly before you!  We have only stayed offsite..so I really can't compare the onsite/offsite....but when we went last and stayed at Windsor Hills...my son LOVED having his own bedroom...tv..and bathroom!  He loved being able to go in his own room and have "quiet time"..watching a movie in his bed..it was his way of resting! 

I have been going on YOUTUBE and watching resort tours of onsite/offsite accomodations...looking at the Poly rooms..Contemporary..Beach Club..the values...the....Caribbean Beach..yadda yadda...and haven't been all that impressed with the look of the rooms..Poly looked very dark....the grounds look gorgeous though...but anyone can vist and spend a day on the grounds (not the pools...I know)...but still!


----------



## MK2010

anl said:


> We're driving from Texas too!



We're driving too! 24 hours and 4 kids! Oh yay! But 12 days in the World is worth it. Now, where _DID _I put that vacation money?


----------



## Beemitchcowski

wdwmom0f3 said:


> I have thought about the value resort for those two nights and I have also looked into The Grand hotel there at BC. That may be easier since its right there. I have also considered checking other rates with other places again and to see if they have anything for the entire week, but this rate can't be beat. Not sure what to do at this point except wait and pray those two days open up.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited we are about the extra space too. I have always been a Disney resort only snob myself, but I am over that now. I saw for myself in May where Bonnet Creek was located and  every time we drove by I thought we have got to try it just once to see. Ever since then I have read more and more about it and it just makes me want to stay there even more.



We stayed at Windsor HIlls during our last visit..we enjoyed ourselves...but we kept on looking at the Bonnet Creek sign (well..I did) I did some research on here for our last trip and considered it but I was worried about the whole "timeshare" thing...but since I have read some great tips..and I know how we can get past it! Plus we are checking in late in the evening...so those people should be gone! 

Great to know that another "resort snob" is considering Bonnet Creek!  I just wouldn't go on the "Disney Resorts" part of this board and announce it!


----------



## 1mama2three

Beemitchcowski said:


> Good for YOU!  We booked our first trip to Bonnet Creek as well....we will be there shortly before you!  We have only stayed offsite..so I really can't compare the onsite/offsite....but when we went last and stayed at Windsor Hills...my son LOVED having his own bedroom...tv..and bathroom!  He loved being able to go in his own room and have "quiet time"..watching a movie in his bed..it was his way of resting!
> 
> I have been going on YOUTUBE and watching resort tours of onsite/offsite accomodations...looking at the Poly rooms..Contemporary..Beach Club..the values...the....Caribbean Beach..yadda yadda...and haven't been all that impressed with the look of the rooms..Poly looked very dark....the grounds look gorgeous though...but anyone can vist and spend a day on the grounds (not the pools...I know)...but still!




I think the "quiet time" is what's going to be most important for our family.  It will also be nice to know that my DH can head back to the parks for a late night with the 2 older ones and not have to worry about disturbing the littler ones when he comes back in.  It offers so much more flexilibty for us.  

I have to admit that my only reason for staying at the Poly was everything offered outside of the room...silly huh?  We thought the same thing...we can always visit any resort we want, and I'm sure we will since we have a lot of dining reservations that we'll still keep.  

In the end....nothing sounds better to me than saving $3000 on our lodging.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Beccabunny said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the lazy river and zero entry pool near the main building?  I'm wondering if it looks as nice as the area over by buildings 5 and 6.



Check out the photos on the Bonnet Creek Photo Thread, you will find them there.


----------



## Beemitchcowski

1mama2three said:


> I think the "quiet time" is what's going to be most important for our family.  It will also be nice to know that my DH can head back to the parks for a late night with the 2 older ones and not have to worry about disturbing the littler ones when he comes back in.  It offers so much more flexilibty for us.
> 
> I have to admit that my only reason for staying at the Poly was everything offered outside of the room...silly huh?  We thought the same thing...we can always visit any resort we want, and I'm sure we will since we have a lot of dining reservations that we'll still keep.
> 
> In the end....nothing sounds better to me than saving $3000 on our lodging.



Thast 3k can go towards another trip! ...BTW..look into upgrading your tickets to annual passes and you won't have to pay parking!..and you can buy at TIW card (discount TS dining card) for $75 and it will get you 20% off TS Meals!

We ended up upgrading on our very last day ( so we didn't get the free parking last trip)..But we will this trip..lets say you do a "yearly trip" your second trip only has to be like a week before the year is up!


----------



## 1mama2three

MK2010 said:


> We're driving too! 24 hours and 4 kids! Oh yay! But 12 days in the World is worth it. Now, where _DID _I put that vacation money?



We're driving from Central IL with 4 kids...can't say I'm looking forward to THAT portion of our trip.  I think the fastest we've ever made it was 20 hours.  This year we're packing a LARGE piece of cardboard to put between the two girls in the back seat when they get grouchy.  Seriously, once they're "banned" from each other, they magically get along.


----------



## VickiVM

1mama2three said:


> We're driving from Central IL with 4 kids...can't say I'm looking forward to THAT portion of our trip.  I think the fastest we've ever made it was 20 hours.  This year we're packing a LARGE piece of cardboard to put between the two girls in the back seat when they get grouchy.  Seriously, once they're "banned" from each other, they magically get along.



My kids are older than yours, but as a mom who's about to send off her oldest to college this fall, I cherish our family road trips to WDW (4).  We've road-tripped it just with my son when he was 3, when the three of them were in pre-school and early grade school, when they were in late grade school and middle school and again in 2010 when they were in middle and high school.  There is something magical about anticipating a WDW vacation while seemingly crawling across the states.  As much as I dreaded the endless drive, I know we've created memories for the kids to share as adults long after mom and dad are gone


----------



## 1mama2three

Beemitchcowski said:


> Thast 3k can go towards another trip! ...BTW..look into upgrading your tickets to annual passes and you won't have to pay parking!..and you can buy at TIW card (discount TS dining card) for $75 and it will get you 20% off TS Meals!
> 
> We ended up upgrading on our very last day ( so we didn't get the free parking last trip)..But we will this trip..lets say you do a "yearly trip" your second trip only has to be like a week before the year is up!



I've heard of the TIW card, and will definitely look into it at your suggestion.  Thanks!  We're already planning to upgrade at least one ticket to an annual pass before our first day in the parks because the cost of what we'd pay for parking is a nice contribution to that upgrade cost.  My friends & family already think we're nuts for trying to visit Disney 1 time each year...now they're really going to freak!



VickiVM said:


> My kids are older than yours, but as a mom who's about to send off her oldest to college this fall, I cherish our family road trips to WDW (4).  We've road-tripped it just with my son when he was 3, when the three of them were in pre-school and early grade school, when they were in late grade school and middle school and again in 2010 when they were in middle and high school.  There is something magical about anticipating a WDW vacation while seemingly crawling across the states.  As much as I dreaded the endless drive, I know we've created memories for the kids to share as adults long after mom and dad are gone



It is funny that you mention this because my DH and I both say that some of our favorite memories of our childhood vacations were the cramped traveling accomodations...they had a family of 9 in a station wagon...my family once traveled to Minnesota as a family of 6 in a Toyota Celica Hatchback.  The pictures make us laugh now.  

The anticipation of the trip makes the long drive worthwhile, and a lot of the "rough" moments are things that I'm sure we'll look back on and laugh about later on.


----------



## DCTooTall

Beccabunny said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the lazy river and zero entry pool near the main building?  I'm wondering if it looks as nice as the area over by buildings 5 and 6.



The simple answer.  No.

 The main building pool was the first built,  and it was done before they started really any themeing at the resort.   Both the pools at the main building,  and between towers 2 and 3,   are pretty "plain" in their design.

  i think I remember the Hotel pool was also pretty spartan in any extra theming,   but it also has a much more relaxed "adult" vibe than any of the resort pools.



skateshome said:


> Here's a dirty subject.....
> 
> Smoking.
> 
> Are there any designated areas at BC?
> 
> Asking for a "friend".




You can smoke on the balcony of your room.    There are also several designated smoking areas around the resort.      Personally,   in my travels there I've never noticed any issues with smoking around the resort as long as common courtesy is practiced.  (Step off the to side.  Don't litter.  Ask others around you if they mind your lighting up if you are someplace you can't get away from others easily.)


----------



## VickiVM

1mama2three said:


> It is funny that you mention this because my DH and I both say that some of our favorite memories of our childhood vacations were the cramped traveling accomodations...they had a family of 9 in a station wagon...my family once traveled to Minnesota as a family of 6 in a Toyota Celica Hatchback.  The pictures make us laugh now.



LOL!!  In 2010 we drove my husband's Honda CRV with the 5 of us because it was much more economical than my van, plus my van had quite a few miles already.  My kids were teens...we all alternated sitting in the middle of the backseat - including me.  Seriously cramped, but it was truly the most enjoyable for all of us...my kids were troopers.  They lost their teenage attitudes and were "little" kids again for a brief period of time.


----------



## JenCintron78

Our confirmation came in the mail today   Will be staying at WBC from 3/31-4/7.  We are SO excited, it's the first time our kids (6 year old son 4 year old daughter) have been to Disney.    Does anyone know approximately how far of a ride it is from Orlando Airport to WBC and if there are any grocery stores in between?  We will be stopping on the way in to pick up a few things.

Thanks!

Jen


----------



## carlbarry

You'll get more specific responses, but in the meantime:
The ride is about 40 minutes, depending on time of day of course.
There are Wal-Marts and Publix that can be accessed along the way, or with minor detours.  I always stop at the ones on Vineland Road.


----------



## skateshome

DCTooTall said:


> You can smoke on the balcony of your room.    There are also several designated smoking areas around the resort.      Personally,   in my travels there I've never noticed any issues with smoking around the resort as long as common courtesy is practiced.  (Step off the to side.  Don't litter.  Ask others around you if they mind your lighting up if you are someplace you can't get away from others easily.)



Thank you so much Too Tall!!!


----------



## nancy155

DCTooTall said:


> The simple answer.  No.
> 
> The main building pool was the first built,  and it was done before they started really any themeing at the resort.   Both the pools at the main building,  and between towers 2 and 3,   are pretty "plain" in their design.
> 
> i think I remember the Hotel pool was also pretty spartan in any extra theming,   but it also has a much more relaxed "adult" vibe than any of the resort pools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can smoke on the balcony of your room.    There are also several designated smoking areas around the resort.      Personally,   in my travels there I've never noticed any issues with smoking around the resort as long as common courtesy is practiced.  (Step off the to side.  Don't litter.  Ask others around you if they mind your lighting up if you are someplace you can't get away from others easily.)



On their main website it states this is a non-smoking resort, which usually means no smoking on balconies and only smoking in designated areas.  But I could be wrong. ???


----------



## megalu

Has anyone ever been at Bonnet Creek on Halloween? Do they do anything special? We stayed there last year right before Halloween and loved it and are thinking about going for Halloween this year. Our kids will be 6 and 7 so if they had a party or trick or treating it would be great. I have considered the HAlloween party at Magic Kingdom but would rather do something at the resort if possible.
Thanks - my first post so sorry if I did something wrong!!!


----------



## skateshome

Park Tickets......
I was thinking about waiting til I get there and buying our park tickets at
the Disney desk in the lobby instead of traveling with them....etc.....

Will probably be buying 7 day magic your way tickets.

Any issues or experience purchasing tickets on site?


----------



## wdwmom0f3

skateshome said:


> Park Tickets......
> I was thinking about waiting til I get there and buying our park tickets at
> the Disney desk in the lobby instead of traveling with them....etc.....
> 
> Will probably be buying 7 day magic your way tickets.
> 
> Any issues or experience purchasing tickets on site?



We stayed off site once before a few years ago and I bought my tickets at the hotel thinking I would save time. Unfortunately, they just gave me a voucher to pick them up at the ticket booth at TTC. So I really wasted my time buying them at the hotel. Not sure how WBC is though. We are buying our tickets when we get there too, and I was just planning to go to DTD to get them or wait until the morning we head to the park. 

We normally stay onsite so this is kind of new to me too, but it shouldnt be a big deal at all.


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

I just heard from the owner that we booked through... 4 nights (Sat-Wed) 2 bedroom deluxe condo =$450 total... so $112.50/night. Good deal?? Seems great to me, but this is our 1st time doing it this way


----------



## VickiVM

wdwmom0f3 said:


> We stayed off site once before a few years ago and I bought my tickets at the hotel thinking I would save time. Unfortunately, they just gave me a voucher to pick them up at the ticket booth at TTC. So I really wasted my time buying them at the hotel. Not sure how WBC is though. We are buying our tickets when we get there too, and I was just planning to go to DTD to get them or wait until the morning we head to the park.
> 
> We normally stay onsite so this is kind of new to me too, but it shouldnt be a big deal at all.



Go to Mary Waring's website mousesavers.com and search for Undercover Tourist and get on her e-mailing list if you haven't already.  Around the 15th of every month she sends out a newsletter with a link to UT with a slight cut in cost of a variety of WDW tickets (hoppers, non-expiring, etc).  I've purchased mine with UT several times and have received them promptly in the mail and they were ready to use once we hit the parks.  They are not vouchers, but actual passes.  I believe one year I may even had them sent directly to the resort because I ordered late and was afraid we wouldn't receive them in the mail in time.  They were waiting for me at Riverside when we checked in!


----------



## DCTooTall

nancy155 said:


> On their main website it states this is a non-smoking resort, which usually means no smoking on balconies and only smoking in designated areas.  But I could be wrong. ???



You are definitely allowed to smoke on the Balcony as Ashtrays are even provided.

The rooms and inside the buildings however are all strictly non-smoking.




skateshome said:


> Park Tickets......
> I was thinking about waiting til I get there and buying our park tickets at
> the Disney desk in the lobby instead of traveling with them....etc.....
> 
> Will probably be buying 7 day magic your way tickets.
> 
> Any issues or experience purchasing tickets on site?



The desk in the main lobby is staffed by actual Disney employees. You pay regular gate pricing (non-discounted tickets) and the tickets they print are on the traditional tyvek ticket stock and usable to get into the parks.

Cost wise,  you won't save any money buying your Disney tickets at Wyndham vs. at the park itself.   You may however save some time since you wouldn't have to stand in line at the park ticket booth.

  (I bought a couple tickets there back in...um....November 2009... and again in March 2011.)


----------



## wdwmom0f3

VickiVM said:


> Go to Mary Waring's website mousesavers.com and search for Undercover Tourist and get on her e-mailing list if you haven't already.  Around the 15th of every month she sends out a newsletter with a link to UT with a slight cut in cost of a variety of WDW tickets (hoppers, non-expiring, etc).  I've purchased mine with UT several times and have received them promptly in the mail and they were ready to use once we hit the parks.  They are not vouchers, but actual passes.  I believe one year I may even had them sent directly to the resort because I ordered late and was afraid we wouldn't receive them in the mail in time.  They were waiting for me at Riverside when we checked in!



Thank you! I didn't think about that.

I am still waiting for another bid through another co. for our trip to avoid having to check out & check back in for the two days that they were full. I did go ahead and book the Grand for those two nights.

 It still stinks to have to pay $360.00 for two nights there, but it will be close by and after looking at other options I feel like it will be worth it. I dont want to stay at a dump on Thanksgiving eve & day after staying at BC all week!  Dh didn't seem to mind when I told him about it so it's all good.


----------



## skateshome

DCTooTall said:


> You are definitely allowed to smoke on the Balcony as Ashtrays are even provided.
> 
> The rooms and inside the buildings however are all strictly non-smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desk in the main lobby is staffed by actual Disney employees. You pay regular gate pricing (non-discounted tickets) and the tickets they print are on the traditional tyvek ticket stock and usable to get into the parks.
> 
> Cost wise,  you won't save any money buying your Disney tickets at Wyndham vs. at the park itself.   You may however save some time since you wouldn't have to stand in line at the park ticket booth.
> 
> (I bought a couple tickets there back in...um....November 2009... and again in March 2011.)



Thanks again!
I'll have Disney Gift cards so I will probably have to pay full price as I doubt Undercover Tourist takes Disney dollars.


----------



## msdaisy

I have a few questions. We are staying at OKW in June by renting DVC points. My husband and I had planned to do the same in 2013 but at AKL. I would like to bring my brother and my sister in law as a treat to them since they have never been!  I have been looking at the two bedroom at Bonnet Creek since it has plenty of room and looks so nice. 

1) Can you really get a two bedroom for $100 per night?
2) What are the hidden fees here - tax, parking, resort fees?

I am just trying to get a realistic picture to see if I can really afford to bring them with us!!!!!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

msdaisy said:


> I have a few questions. We are staying at OKW in June by renting DVC points. My husband and I had planned to do the same in 2013 but at AKL. I would like to bring my brother and my sister in law as a treat to them since they have never been!  I have been looking at the two bedroom at Bonnet Creek since it has plenty of room and looks so nice.
> 
> 1) Can you really get a two bedroom for $100 per night?
> 2) What are the hidden fees here - tax, parking, resort fees?
> 
> I am just trying to get a realistic picture to see if I can really afford to bring them with us!!!!!



There are no taxes, resort fees or parking fees for WBC.  You do have to put a deposit down on a CC at check in-I forget how much-$200 maybe?  But they would only charge that it there were damages to the room or non-returned checked out items.  

You can find 2BRs for around $100 a night, although it can be more difficult to find it that low in June (high season).  You can check eBay for some deals.


----------



## msdaisy

What would be realistic for June?  Closer to $150 per night??


----------



## Tracey123

msdaisy said:


> What would be realistic for June?  Closer to $150 per night??



We paid $750 for a two bedroom for the week last May.  I don't think that $150 a night is unrealistic.  Rent through an owner or check ebay.  

My uncle owns at SSR and came to our villa at WBC....he couldn't believe it!!  He thought it was so beautiful and the price is soooo much cheaper than Disney vacation clubs.


----------



## verlee

We rented a 2bd last march for $650/ 9nts. We are trying to rent a 2brm fohr this Aug and outside of the 60 day window where owners get a discount we are finding it will cost around $900/ 7 nts. We were told that if there are rooms still available at 60 we could get it for $650. It all depends if you want to take a chance on a room being available

By the way we looked into renting DVC at AKV as well...$900 for a studio with one Q and a pull out couch. You get so much more at WBC!


----------



## ski_mom

msdaisy said:


> What would be realistic for June?  Closer to $150 per night??



We stayed for 11 nights last late July / early August and paid $146/night total cost.


----------



## boothill22

My wife and I are looking at a trip this October with the main interest being Epcot Food and Wine.  We are big time walkers and from what I can tell by mapping it on Google Earth it would be about a 2 mile walk to the entrance of Boardwalk.  The distance doesn't bother us, it would be a good way for us to start the day...my only concern is whether or not there are safe sidewalks and crossings on the two main roads that would get us there, Chelonia Pkwy and East Buena Vista Dr.  We would most likely take a shuttle or cab back at night if we were out after dark....

Thanks for any help!


----------



## VickiVM

boothill22 said:


> My wife and I are looking at a trip this October with the main interest being Epcot Food and Wine.  We are big time walkers and from what I can tell by mapping it on Google Earth it would be about a 2 mile walk to the entrance of Boardwalk.  The distance doesn't bother us, it would be a good way for us to start the day...my only concern is whether or not there are safe sidewalks and crossings on the two main roads that would get us there, Chelonia Pkwy and East Buena Vista Dr.  We would most likely take a shuttle or cab back at night if we were out after dark....
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I would take the free shuttle to and from Epcot and then walk to Boardwalk from the "back door" of Epcot.  I wouldn't try to walk from BC to the parks.  I don't remember if there are sidewalks or crossing protection, but it's just not recommended.


----------



## VickiVM

msdaisy said:


> I have a few questions. We are staying at OKW in June by renting DVC points. My husband and I had planned to do the same in 2013 but at AKL. I would like to bring my brother and my sister in law as a treat to them since they have never been!  I have been looking at the two bedroom at Bonnet Creek since it has plenty of room and looks so nice.
> 
> 1) Can you really get a two bedroom for $100 per night?
> 2) What are the hidden fees here - tax, parking, resort fees?
> 
> I am just trying to get a realistic picture to see if I can really afford to bring them with us!!!!!



I was like you..."How is this possible".  I've rented DVC points twice...Beach Club Villas and Boardwalk Villas.  But I'm totally a believer that you can get WAAAAY more bang for your vacation buck @ WBC.  We stayed late last August 5 nights @ $110/night for 2 bedroom.  HEAVEN


----------



## boothill22

VickiVM said:


> I would take the free shuttle to and from Epcot and then walk to Boardwalk from the "back door" of Epcot.  I wouldn't try to walk from BC to the parks.  I don't remember if there are sidewalks or crossing protection, but it's just not recommended.



Any particular reason why it isn't recommended?  Our goal wouldn't be getting to Boardwalk, but rather to continue though Boardwalk and enter Epcot through the World Showcase entrance...


----------



## DCTooTall

boothill22 said:


> Any particular reason why it isn't recommended?  Our goal wouldn't be getting to Boardwalk, but rather to continue though Boardwalk and enter Epcot through the World Showcase entrance...



I'm pretty sure there isn't any good sidewalks along that section of East Buena Vista Rd.   Chelonia Parkway has a good sidewalk for you to walk on,  but between buses, tourists, taxis, and everything else,   East Buena Vista isn't very pedestrian friendly.


----------



## VickiVM

boothill22 said:


> Any particular reason why it isn't recommended?  Our goal wouldn't be getting to Boardwalk, but rather to continue though Boardwalk and enter Epcot through the World Showcase entrance...



From my many visits, I've never seen pedestrians walking about from resort to park via the roads - only from specfic resorts that are closely connected to parks and have a pedestrian walkway.  With the millions of visitors each year, all of the roads are designed to handle vehicle traffic (cars, shuttles, buses).  You certainly can if you want to - nothing to stop you.


----------



## boothill22

VickiVM said:


> From my many visits, I've never seen pedestrians walking about from resort to park via the roads - only from specfic resorts that are closely connected to parks and have a pedestrian walkway.  With the millions of visitors each year, all of the roads are designed to handle vehicle traffic (cars, shuttles, buses).  You certainly can if you want to - nothing to stop you.



Thanks for the info!  We're pretty adventurous, so we'll see what it looks like when we get there...


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

There are no sidewalks on Chelonia and there is no crosswalk at East Buena Vista Drive at Chelonia.  There are no sidewalks on E Buena Vista Dr to Epcot either.  In my opinion, it would be VERY difficult, if not impossible to walk to Epcot from WBC.


----------



## msdaisy

VickiVM said:


> I was like you..."How is this possible".  I've rented DVC points twice...Beach Club Villas and Boardwalk Villas.  But I'm totally a believer that you can get WAAAAY more bang for your vacation buck @ WBC.  We stayed late last August 5 nights @ $110/night for 2 bedroom.  HEAVEN


This is looking like a really good option!  I love Disney, and we have really enjoyed staying on property but this looks really nice for the money.  I am so hopeful that we can bring them along.  I think this would allow us to do just that!!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> There are no sidewalks on Chelonia and there is no crosswalk at East Buena Vista Drive at Chelonia.  There are no sidewalks on E Buena Vista Dr to Epcot either.  In my opinion, it would be VERY difficult, if not impossible to walk to Epcot from WBC.



Actually,  There is a sidewalk on Chelonia.  It ends at the Gazebo just before the intersection and runs all the way down to the Waldorf / Wyndham Grand entrances.

 Early in the AM you can sometimes see runners jogging up and down this stretch of sidewalk.


----------



## pandamom

Booked our June Bonnet Creek 2 BR Deluxe today!  Can't wait!  We are doing a split stay:  4 days at AKL CL and then 5 days at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## npep

Just stayed at Bonnet Creek for two nights for a short conference and loved it! Great room, great resort!  We did not have a refurbished room, but it was still very nice, clean and everything looked great!

The pools and hot tub were great as well and the staff was very friendly!

So impressed and I can not wait to go back!


----------



## IlovePluto

Question: I was at BC two years ago and there was some construction in progress...I'm assuming this was the lazy river as there was no lazy river 2 years ago...the other "building" structure resembled a pirate ship at the time...but I've not found ANY pictures on line anywhere showing what that might be...we are going back in June this year and I'm super excited to cruise the lazy river with my 4yo ds...he (and I) will love it!!

can you tell me what else was built there?

Also, are buildings 2 & 3 still the best options for fireworks viewing from the room? (we were in bldg 2 last time).

Thanks!!


----------



## Miyocco

Where does everyone rent their stay at Bonnet Creek from?  Has anyone used myresortnetwork.com ???  I was lookinf for a referral that others have used since this is my first time renting a timeshare from someone.


----------



## skateshome

Tap water at BC........
Is it okay/drinkable?

Wondering whether I need 1 or 3 cases of water.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

Miyocco said:


> Where does everyone rent their stay at Bonnet Creek from?  Has anyone used myresortnetwork.com ???  I was lookinf for a referral that others have used since this is my first time renting a timeshare from someone.



Alot of folks on the DIS have gotten great rates (including me) from vacationstrategy.com 
They have been great to work with and rates are the cheapest Ive found so far.I also like their cancellation policy. If for any reason you have to cancel or reschedule your vacation there are no fees - you are able to apply your deposit to a later vacation.


----------



## bean

I just booked our August trip through Ken Price at vacationupgrades.com  The rate that I got through him was about $20 cheaper per night than what I was quoted from vacationstrategy.com  We're excited (and a little nervous) to try Bonnet Creek. We always stay at Shades of Green but WBC is about half the cost when you factor in getting 2 rooms at SOG.


----------



## blessedby3

Miyocco said:


> Where does everyone rent their stay at Bonnet Creek from?  Has anyone used myresortnetwork.com ???  I was lookinf for a referral that others have used since this is my first time renting a timeshare from someone.



I booked through vacationstratgedy.com
My rate was $119 a night for a 2BR deluxe, and vacationupgrades wanted $180 a night.  I think their rates go down at 60 days out...if there is availability.
I also liked vacationstratgedy's cancellation policy.


----------



## DCTooTall

IlovePluto said:


> Question: I was at BC two years ago and there was some construction in progress...I'm assuming this was the lazy river as there was no lazy river 2 years ago...the other "building" structure resembled a pirate ship at the time...but I've not found ANY pictures on line anywhere showing what that might be...we are going back in June this year and I'm super excited to cruise the lazy river with my 4yo ds...he (and I) will love it!!
> 
> can you tell me what else was built there?
> 
> Also, are buildings 2 & 3 still the best options for fireworks viewing from the room? (we were in bldg 2 last time).
> 
> Thanks!!



2 Years ago there was the lazy river up at the main building.

As for what's been completed in the past 2 years,   The hotel and Tower 6 were completed and opened.  (complete with their pools).   Tower 5 and it's pool/lazy river were opened prior to November 2009,   so they've been opened for awhile.

Currently all major construction at the property has been completed.


----------



## skateshome

Can someone link me to the picture thread?
I can't seem to find it for some reason.
Thanks!


----------



## Tracey123

boothill22 said:


> My wife and I are looking at a trip this October with the main interest being Epcot Food and Wine.  We are big time walkers and from what I can tell by mapping it on Google Earth it would be about a 2 mile walk to the entrance of Boardwalk.  The distance doesn't bother us, it would be a good way for us to start the day...my only concern is whether or not there are safe sidewalks and crossings on the two main roads that would get us there, Chelonia Pkwy and East Buena Vista Dr.  We would most likely take a shuttle or cab back at night if we were out after dark....
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Check out google map a little better...it's a 6 lane highway and there aren't any walking paths.


----------



## IlovePluto

Are there any child-care or child-focused (4yo) activities available at BC? It seems I'm remembering there was but kids had to be at least 3(??) and potty trained last time we were there.


----------



## ClanHarrison

boothill22 said:


> My wife and I are looking at a trip this October with the main interest being Epcot Food and Wine.  We are big time walkers and from what I can tell by mapping it on Google Earth it would be about a 2 mile walk to the entrance of Boardwalk.  The distance doesn't bother us, it would be a good way for us to start the day...my only concern is whether or not there are safe sidewalks and crossings on the two main roads that would get us there, Chelonia Pkwy and East Buena Vista Dr.  We would most likely take a shuttle or cab back at night if we were out after dark....
> 
> Thanks for any help!







VickiVM said:


> From my many visits, I've never seen pedestrians walking about from resort to park via the roads - only from specfic resorts that are closely connected to parks and have a pedestrian walkway.  With the millions of visitors each year, all of the roads are designed to handle vehicle traffic (cars, shuttles, buses).  You certainly can if you want to - nothing to stop you.






boothill22 said:


> Thanks for the info!  We're pretty adventurous, so we'll see what it looks like when we get there...






No, I would never advise anyone to walk these roads.

We saw TEENS, on a few occasions (some could have even been adult-aged), attempting this...my heart was in my mouth for them.  Their presence on the roads was causing a disruption in the traffic flow with all the different buses, shuttles, vans & cars trying to pass them safely.

It has nothing to do with distance & stamina but with safety....for motorists & pedestrians.  I would say it wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Rosebud123

I booked through Ken Price at vacationupgrades.com for $120/night,  part of which was over Easter week for a 2 bedroom deluxe. 

I liked knowing that tons of people have used him for years with no issues. That peace of mind was worth more to me than saving $10/night.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

ClanHarrison said:


> No, I would never advise anyone to walk these roads.
> 
> We saw TEENS, on a few occasions (some could have even been adult-aged), attempting this...my heart was in my mouth for them.  Their presence on the roads was causing a disruption in the traffic flow with all the different buses, shuttles, vans & cars trying to pass them safely.
> 
> It has nothing to do with distance & stamina but with safety....for motorists & pedestrians.  I would say it wasn't a good idea.



Exactly. 

For the life of me I can't figure out why anyone would want to do this anyway. I enjoy walking too, but I think the 10 plus miles a day in the parks is enough!


----------



## Ronda93

There's no sidewalk.  Don't walk to Boardwalk.  It has nothing to do with distance.  There is little shoulder.  Motorists, distracted, vacationing motorists are not expecting pedestrians.  It's dangerous and I don't see danger in much.   If you walk in the grass be prepared to march in 6-8" St Augustine.  If it's morning there will be dew and your shoes will be soaked.


----------



## jaysmom4285

skateshome, I supposed it's a matter of personal preference, but I thought the tap water didn't taste good at all.  We used bottled water for drinking.


----------



## HaleyB

Has anyone rented through homeaway? (VBRO)??

Ken Price's website price list is much higher than the current quote I have from vacation stradedgy, but his 60 price is much better... 

Do check in days matter much? We arrive on a Tuesday and I'm wondering if that improves or hurts my chances.


----------



## adoptivemomx2

We're going to be requesting a first floor condo.  Is there any place from the ground (let's say one of the pool areas) that we will be able to see the fireworks?


----------



## bean

HaleyB said:


> Has anyone rented through homeaway? (VBRO)??
> 
> Ken Price's website price list is much higher than the current quote I have from vacation stradedgy, but his 60 price is much better...
> 
> Do check in days matter much? We arrive on a Tuesday and I'm wondering if that improves or hurts my chances.



Have you contacted Ken Price? I got quotes from vacationstrategy and vacation upgrades. VS gave me a price of $157 a night for my August trip. Ken gave me a couple of choices. I could book at $200 and then wait to see if it could be lowered to $120 a night once we were within the 60 day window. OR I could book at a guaranteed rate of $140 a night. I decided to do the guaranteed rate. Even though I could wait and hope for a rate of $120 I'd rather be certain I was getting the room since we're going in the beginning of August. We're going from Sunday-Sunday.


----------



## missbrown305

I apologize in advance if this is a redundant question. Because we're pinching every penny, I was realy concerned about the security hold on our credit card. However, I just called WBC and was told that they no longer require a deposit and that it is now optional. Basically they will ask if you want to put a CC on file. Has anyone found this to be true. A couple hundred dollars will make a huge difference for us and we're only staying for 5 days this time so a hold wouldn't expire until the end of our trip.


----------



## verlee

IlovePluto said:


> Are there any child-care or child-focused (4yo) activities available at BC? It seems I'm remembering there was but kids had to be at least 3(??) and potty trained last time we were there.



I don't know about childcare (this might be available now at the wyndham grand)  but there are tons of child-focused activities. The few I can remember, art projects, gatorland show, make your own sundae, movies on the lawn, bounce house, ect. That is all I can recall right now, but there were many more. We only did the gatorland show (wonderful!) and the make your own sundaes. We were at the parks most of the days.


----------



## missbrown305

I apologize in advance if this is a redundant question. Because we're pinching every penny, I was really concerned about the security hold on our credit card. However, I just called WBC and was told that they no longer require a deposit and that it is now optional. Basically they will ask if you want to put a CC on file. Has anyone found this to be true? A couple hundred dollars will make a huge difference for us and we're only staying for 5 days this time so a hold wouldn't expire until the end of our trip.


----------



## Mom-2-2Princesses

Hi everyone, 

We are less than a month away from our Easter trip to Bonnet Creek (rented through Farrell's-- great rate!), and are really excited.  I have a few lingering questions, though, that I thought you could help me with?

First, and very important to my kids, can you get Stacey's Must Do's at WBC? 

Second, can I buy annual passes at the Disney desk there?  And if so, can I pay with Disney Reward Dollars?  If I can't, I'll go ahead and order my AP's direct from Disney now, but I was hoping to avoid a stop at Guest Services.

Third, I would love to request a fireworks view/high floor at WBC.  We will be checking in mid-afternoon on April 7.  When is the best time to make this request?  At check in, or before?  

Fourth, because I have a high level of anxiety about this, I would like to call the resort and confirm the reservation is all in order and in my name, etc.  I think I need to wait until about 2 weeks before, right?  Is it frowned upon to call the resort directly for this?  Should I reach out to Farrell and just ask him to confirm that all is in order?

Thanks for your guidance!


----------



## nancy155

We are going to turn our "tickets" into annual passes once we arrive!  Decided to go a few more times in the next year and stay at Bonnet Creek each time.  I have checked with my timeshare and it appears with my "red" week I am able to exchange in or do last call at least two -three more times during the year!


----------



## verlee

Mom-2-2Princesses said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are less than a month away from our Easter trip to Bonnet Creek (rented through Farrell's-- great rate!), and are really excited.  I have a few lingering questions, though, that I thought you could help me with?
> 
> First, and very important to my kids, can you get Stacey's Must Do's at WBC?
> 
> Second, can I buy annual passes at the Disney desk there?  And if so, can I pay with Disney Reward Dollars?  If I can't, I'll go ahead and order my AP's direct from Disney now, but I was hoping to avoid a stop at Guest Services.
> 
> Third, I would love to request a fireworks view/high floor at WBC.  We will be checking in mid-afternoon on April 7.  When is the best time to make this request?  At check in, or before?
> 
> Fourth, because I have a high level of anxiety about this, I would like to call the resort and confirm the reservation is all in order and in my name, etc.  I think I need to wait until about 2 weeks before, right?  Is it frowned upon to call the resort directly for this?  Should I reach out to Farrell and just ask him to confirm that all is in order?
> 
> Thanks for your guidance!



I can help you with a couple of your questions....

You can call the resort directly once the reservation is in your name, as often as you want. We called 3 times to confirm and to request a lake view. We called 4 wks out, 2 wks out and the day before. Once we arrived we still did not have a lake view assigned to us. We asked to switch rooms and luckily they did have some rooms open. You will not and can not be sure of your view until you are there. You could call the night before and there is availablity but when you check in it has been taken. No way to secure that.

We did not see Stacy on our trip. 

Not sure about the tickets.


----------



## Ronda93

I was not able to buy an AP last year.  May have changed, but their CMs (and I DO think they were CMs) only had MYW tix.  I got mine at MK guest services.

Ronda


----------



## sherabby

Mom-2-2Princesses said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are less than a month away from our Easter trip to Bonnet Creek (rented through Farrell's-- great rate!), and are really excited.  I have a few lingering questions, though, that I thought you could help me with?
> 
> First, and very important to my kids, can you get Stacey's Must Do's at WBC?
> 
> Second, can I buy annual passes at the Disney desk there?  And if so, can I pay with Disney Reward Dollars?  If I can't, I'll go ahead and order my AP's direct from Disney now, but I was hoping to avoid a stop at Guest Services.
> 
> Third, I would love to request a fireworks view/high floor at WBC.  We will be checking in mid-afternoon on April 7.  When is the best time to make this request?  At check in, or before?
> 
> Fourth, because I have a high level of anxiety about this, I would like to call the resort and confirm the reservation is all in order and in my name, etc.  I think I need to wait until about 2 weeks before, right?  Is it frowned upon to call the resort directly for this?  Should I reach out to Farrell and just ask him to confirm that all is in order?
> 
> Thanks for your guidance!



We used Farrell's too via ebay but our trip isn't until August.  Such a long time to wait.  You will have to let me know how everything goes with him.  I worry because I had a very bad experience last year via ebay with a Disney vacation club member who went missing.  Our reservation was okay though but it sure was a worry.  We found out later that he filled for bankruptcy.


----------



## skateshome

skateshome said:


> Can someone link me to the picture thread?
> I can't seem to find it for some reason.
> Thanks!



Still haven't been able to find it.......is it gone?

Any help?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

We got Stacy in our room last June.  Has that changed?????


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

skateshome said:


> Still haven't been able to find it.......is it gone?
> 
> Any help?



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701195


----------



## ski_mom

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> We got Stacy in our room last June.  Has that changed?????



What is Stacy?


----------



## skateshome

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701195



Thank you......I have no idea why I couldn't seem to find it.


----------



## Fierce Fairy

missbrown305 said:


> I apologize in advance if this is a redundant question. Because we're pinching every penny, I was realy concerned about the security hold on our credit card. However, I just called WBC and was told that they no longer require a deposit and that it is now optional. Basically they will ask if you want to put a CC on file. Has anyone found this to be true. A couple hundred dollars will make a huge difference for us and we're only staying for 5 days this time so a hold wouldn't expire until the end of our trip.



We just came back yesterday 03/08/2012. We were in tower 6. We were asked if we wanted to put a credit card on file for charges. We just said no and that was that. I had budgeted for the $100 hold so it was nice to have extra to spend. Also we were not even asked about the timeshare tour when we got our parking pass. When we arrived no one was asked about taking a tour. But I did notice the next moring while walking through the lobby the new girl at the desk did ask most folks tring to get passes. But we LOVED..LOVED..LOVED the resort.


----------



## BarryS

This thread is a gold mine! 

With a family of 5 (3 kids under age 4), we absolutely must have space for the kids to play and unwind. There's no way I'm cramming into a tiny hotel room for 12 nights.

I wanted to stay onsite for our upcoming Sept trip, but the larger onsite accommodations are out of our price range. So, I started looking at offsite hotel suites. I actually booked the DoubleTree in DTD the day before discovering this thread and seeing the pictures of WBC.

Now, I have quotes for WBC from vacationupgrades and vacationstrategy for roughly the same price as I was going to pay for the DoubleTree...talk about a vacation upgrade!

Now my first questions, does anyone know if there are 1BR units with a view of the fireworks? Or, since the majority of the units are 2BR, will I have a better chance of getting a fireworks view if I stay in a 2BR?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

ski_mom said:


> What is Stacy?



Stacy is on the "Disney Resort" Channel.  She does the top 10 Must Do's.  She is quintessential Disney, imo.  I don't know if it would be a Disney trip without seeing Stacy!


----------



## 61maris61

This has probably been addressed before on here, but I may have missed it in scanning through all the pages.  We're doing 5 days at WBC (August); 7 days at Vacation Village Parkway.  We plan on renting a car for VVP, but for WBC we'll be doing a car service from the airport.

I'm experienced enough to know I don't want to be bugged about timeshare updates, and since we won't need a parking pass I can avoid that area altogether.  However, I think I read something about a "Welcome packet".  Would that be something we'd get at check-in, or would I have to go the Parking Pass routine to get the packet?

PS: A few days ago someone asked about the quality of tap water (whether or not they should use only bottled water for drinking) - just bumping that q up if anyone has opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## pam1969

Just thought I would share the link for the WBC activities calendar for March through May 2012. Looks like fun-- hope this can help someone! 

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf


----------



## Senator Tressel

61maris61 said:


> PS: A few days ago someone asked about the quality of tap water (whether or not they should use only bottled water for drinking) - just bumping that q up if anyone has opinions.
> 
> Thanks!


I drink water almost exclusively and take several bottles into the park with me each day. The water at Bonnet Creek is much better tasting than the water in Disney parks. 

I did find the question odd though. Regardless of taste, this is America. The tap water just about anywhere is fine to drink.


----------



## eeyorepixie

How do you know what number room to request, are there room reviews somewher?


----------



## imtheluckyone

pam1969 said:


> Just thought I would share the link for the WBC activities calendar for March through May 2012. Looks like fun-- hope this can help someone!
> 
> https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf



Thank You!!


----------



## SnowPeas

Oh my goodness, this thread is just MASSIVE!!  I'm loving how everyone is so willing to answer questions and share their experiences.  It's amazing how un-selfish people can be.  It warms my heart, and it's just so...Disney.

I have two of my own questions that may already have been asked, but I have read 90+ pages from this thread, and most of the other one as well and have not seen these specifically answered.  If you know of where I can find the answers, feel free to link me!

My first question is that I see everyone booking 3,4, and 7 day stays...is it possible to stay in ONE unit for a 14 day stay?  Or will I have to book two consecutive 7 day stays, moving units mid-stay?

My second question is: how much did you pay for your 3 bedroom (deluxe or pres. doesn't matter) for a week between Mid-Feb. and the end of May?  I'm looking for what the trend of cheapest months are.  

Thanks so much for your time, y'all!


----------



## southbound

SnowPeas said:


> Oh my goodness, this thread is just MASSIVE!!  I'm loving how everyone is so willing to answer questions and share their experiences.  It's amazing how un-selfish people can be.  It warms my heart, and it's just so...Disney.
> 
> I have two of my own questions that may already have been asked, but I have read 90+ pages from this thread, and most of the other one as well and have not seen these specifically answered.  If you know of where I can find the answers, feel free to link me!
> 
> My first question is that I see everyone booking 3,4, and 7 day stays...is it possible to stay in ONE unit for a 14 day stay?  Or will I have to book two consecutive 7 day stays, moving units mid-stay?
> 
> My second question is: how much did you pay for your 3 bedroom (deluxe or pres. doesn't matter) for a week between Mid-Feb. and the end of May?  I'm looking for what the trend of cheapest months are.
> 
> Thanks so much for your time, y'all!




I can't answer your second question, but I can definitely answer the first.  We are going for 15 nights in October and I had the same question.  We have booked with Vacation Strategy and I've been assured that I'll be in the same unit for the entire 15 nights.  Hope that helps a little.


----------



## SnowPeas

southbound said:


> I can't answer your second question, but I can definitely answer the first.  We are going for 15 nights in October and I had the same question.  We have booked with Vacation Strategy and I've been assured that I'll be in the same unit for the entire 15 nights.  Hope that helps a little.



I saw your question and saw that it never got answered, which is why I asked again.  Thank you so much for taking the time to answer this!  Totally made my day.


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

eeyorepixie said:


> How do you know what number room to request, are there room reviews somewher?



This is what I am wondering too. What is the best tower and pool?? Are all firework views also parking lot views?? Are the views of the fireworks actually good?? THe owner I booked thru said that she really didnt have a great view. Maybe it was her room/tower? Someone please help a BC newbie out


----------



## Ronda93

mom_of_twins said:
			
		

> This is what I am wondering too. What is the best tower and pool?? Are all firework views also parking lot views??
> 
> *I think so, especially 4, 5 and 6. *
> 
> Are the views of the fireworks actually good??
> 
> *No, not in my opinion.  We were in building 4, maybe 7, 8th floor.  Yeah you can see fireworks, but there was no sense of a show at all.
> *
> THe owner I booked thru said that she really didnt have a great view. Maybe it was her room/tower? Someone please help a BC newbie out
> 
> *Someone chime in here, owners don't get a particular building or unit, do they?  They can get ugly parking garage views, too.*



I would prefer a lake view.  I would not waste a pick on fireworks.  I'd put all my chips on a high floor request to avoid pool/parking lot noise.

Ronda


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

Ronda93 said:


> I would prefer a lake view.  I would not waste a pick on fireworks.  I'd put all my chips on a high floor request to avoid pool/parking lot noise.
> 
> Ronda



Thanks for the tips/confirmation. So which tower is by the best pool or by the lazy river??


----------



## Ronda93

Closest to the lazy river would be 1 and 4.  We didn't spend a lot of time in the pools.  Our unit wasn't ready when we arrived so we swam.  Once we started going to the parks they took most of our day.  This time I think we'll have more down time.  Leaving next Sunday!  

I think there are some pretty fancy pools away from the main building and lazy river.  

Ronda


----------



## mommaof3boys

We were there last week. We stayed in Tower 4 12th floor.  Our fireworks view was awesome.  We have young kids so it was worth it to us.  Tower 6 does not have any fireworks views.  Tower 5 has the lazy river pool.  Tower 6 has the pirate ship pool.  It all depends on what you want.  We could see Spaceship Earth, Magic Kingdom, and Tower of Terror from our balcony.


----------



## Ronda93

We never made it to the lazy river at building 5.  Is that the pirate pool, too?  There's a river at the main building (checkin location), too.

Maybe we just need to be higher to appreciate the fireworks.  

Ronda


----------



## RvingDude

mommaof3boys said:


> We were there last week. We stayed in Tower 4 12th floor.  Our fireworks view was awesome.  We have young kids so it was worth it to us.  Tower 6 does not have any fireworks views.  Tower 5 has the lazy river pool.  Tower 6 has the pirate ship pool.  It all depends on what you want.  We could see Spaceship Earth, Magic Kingdom, and Tower of Terror from our balcony.



I will be staying in a 2 bedroom Presidential in Tower 6. Do ALL the Presidential rooms have a lake view or is there an equal amount of parking lot and lake views and you need to make a request?


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

mommaof3boys said:


> We were there last week. We stayed in Tower 4 12th floor.  Our fireworks view was awesome.  We have young kids so it was worth it to us.  Tower 6 does not have any fireworks views.  Tower 5 has the lazy river pool.  Tower 6 has the pirate ship pool.  It all depends on what you want.  We could see Spaceship Earth, Magic Kingdom, and Tower of Terror from our balcony.



That sounds like a great view! What room  were you in?? Do you have any pics from your balcony?


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Half of tower 6 is lake view and half is conservation view.


I want to stress here that WBC is not like a Disney resort where you request a view and get it.  But I also want to say that we stayed in a conservation view and loved it.  There are pluses and minuses to all the views.  I loved that our conservation view balcony was shaded in the evening.  It was very peaceful and you could see a small portion of the fireworks from our balcony.  I wouldn't have enjoyed a lake view as much I feel.  The pool areas are madness and I want to relax at the end of the day.  It felt much more private on the conservation side and we had a tremendous view of Dtd.


----------



## Upatnoon

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> Half of tower 6 is lake view and half is conservation view.
> 
> 
> I want to stress here that WBC is not like a Disney resort where you request a view and get it.  But I also want to say that we stayed in a conservation view and loved it.  There are pluses and minuses to all the views.  I loved that our conservation view balcony was shaded in the evening.  It was very peaceful and you could see a small portion of the fireworks from our balcony.  I wouldn't have enjoyed a lake view as much I feel.  The pool areas are madness and I want to relax at the end of the day.  It felt much more private on the conservation side and we had a tremendous view of Dtd.


Just to clarify, at Disney resorts they charge extra for every type of view or location possible. Makes sense that if everyone wants a theme park view, water view, bus stop view, etc,. turn it into a profit center and eliminate disappointment at the check-in counter.

At Bonnet Creek room selection seems pretty random, first-come first served, luck of the draw. Therefore, you may get the view you want at no extra charge, or you may not get what you want at no extra charge.

Some people want to play the "call ahead and request" game that prevails over at Disney resorts (even though Disney is already charging extra for all those views and locations) However, I have not seen any evidence that calling ahead really has any impact on what room you get.


----------



## HaleyB

bean said:


> Have you contacted Ken Price? I got quotes from vacationstrategy and vacation upgrades. VS gave me a price of $157 a night for my August trip. Ken gave me a couple of choices. I could book at $200 and then wait to see if it could be lowered to $120 a night once we were within the 60 day window. OR I could book at a guaranteed rate of $140 a night. I decided to do the guaranteed rate. Even though I could wait and hope for a rate of $120 I'd rather be certain I was getting the room since we're going in the beginning of August. We're going from Sunday-Sunday.



I have a quote from VRBO/homeaway for $1899 for 13 nights in June, 2-bedroom and $599 less (so $100 night) if it can be rebooked at 60 days. $100 deposit with balance due 14 days prior to check in. 

I was worried about the unknown factor with such a low 60 day out quote but those payment terms help. I will let you guys know how it goes.

So far the owner has been in contact within two hours every time I sent an email.


----------



## eeyorepixie

My plan is not rental car, we do not really want the hassle or cost of a rental. I know most people find this to be a convenience we don't. 

So we are getting a service to and from the airport and plan on doing shuttles. 

However, we are on property so I am thinking a taxi once in a while might be an option. I think this would still be cheaper than renting a car daily. 

So my question is if you have taken a taxi or a cab to the parks what is the ball park cost?


----------



## danabalana

SnowPeas said:


> My second question is: how much did you pay for your 3 bedroom (deluxe or pres. doesn't matter) for a week between Mid-Feb. and the end of May?


 
We're staying April 21-28 and paid $180 per night through Ken Price for a 3 bd Deluxe.


----------



## kkandaj

SnowPeas said:


> My second question is: how much did you pay for your 3 bedroom (deluxe or pres. doesn't matter) for a week between Mid-Feb. and the end of May?



We are staying from May 12-19th in a 3 bdrm deluxe.  We are paying $795, so $113/night.  We rented from 5starresorts.  There are a few people that have rented from them, but not nearly as many as the other owners/rental companies you will see on this thread.  So far, everything has gone great with payment, etc.  I will defnitely post when we return and give a full review regarding if everything went smooth.  5starresorts was by far the cheapest I found.


----------



## Bellamouse

ama223 said:


> I just won a bid with them (magicalholidays) last night - paid it this morning!  I'll let you know how it goes.. but I wasn't nervous because they had good feedback.  I did notice that when I paid, the email I paid to was (name)@skyauction.com and I feel like I've heard of that company before?  They must run their Ebay as Magical Holidays?
> 
> I just got a 1BR for Jan 7-14 for $399 so I'm psyched!



Interested in getting feedback from you or the other person you responded to about your experience with magicalholidays.  I bought two rooms from them for our trip in October.  It was pay in advance, no refunds, so I'm just a tad nervous that everything will work out ok! I'm not super nervous though or I never would have rented through them at all, but since I didn't see any actual follow up to these posts, I am curious now if it all worked out for you.  Thanks!


----------



## Ronda93

eeyorepixie said:
			
		

> My plan is not rental car, we do not really want the hassle or cost of a rental. I know most people find this to be a convenience we don't.
> 
> So we are getting a service to and from the airport and plan on doing shuttles.
> 
> However, we are on property so I am thinking a taxi once in a while might be an option. I think this would still be cheaper than renting a car daily.
> 
> So my question is if you have taken a taxi or a cab to the parks what is the ball park cost?




I, too, am curious about taxi cab fares around WDW.  

I don't think the WBC shuttles run continuously.  A sample schedule from two years ago had two hour gaps returning from the parks - MK example 12:15 pm, 3 pm, 5 pm, 6 pm, 7 pm, 7:30 pm, 8 pm, 8:30 pm, 9 pm, 9:30 pm,10 pm, 10:30 pm, 11 pm, 11:30 pm.

We'll have a car, but may split the group up, too.  

Ronda


----------



## jujube

Ronda93 said:


> I, too, am curious about taxi cab fares around WDW.
> 
> I don't think the WBC shuttles run continuously.  A sample schedule from two years ago had two hour gaps returning from the parks - MK example 12:15 pm, 3 pm, 5 pm, 6 pm, 7 pm, 7:30 pm, 8 pm, 8:30 pm, 9 pm, 9:30 pm,10 pm, 10:30 pm, 11 pm, 11:30 pm.
> 
> We'll have a car, but may split the group up, too.
> 
> Ronda



I had the taxi dilemma as well. Taxis can get expensive. I have a corporate code: TI1  and a discount coupon AD5859JDP for Alamo that gives really good rates. I have a full size SUV for 4-20---4-26 that is $283. 
There's a code for a free day compact through full size:AF4917AAM
Compact - 184.52
Midsize-191.37
full size - 207.47
These are for my dates. Yours might be cheaper.

 These codes include:This is for the full size car but applies to any in this group and also in the group with the above code for SUvs and minivans
Step 3: Select rental options and calculate total
Base Rate - Fullsize (USD)
(1) Time & Distance ($200.43/Rental) 	$200.43
Discount Coupon Accepted 	$3.37
Contract I.D.  Pep Master 	 
Inclusive Rate Items
No Charge Distance 	Included
Collision Damage Waiver Full 	Included
Extended Protection 	Included
Upfront Fuel 	Included
Customer Facility Charge 2.50/day 	Included
Airport Access Fee 10 % 	Included
Tire/battery Fee .02/day 	Included
Florida Surcharge 2.00/day 	Included
Vehicle License Fee .62/day 	Included
Sales Tax (6.50%) 	$3.09
Guaranteed Base Rate 	Included
Unlimited Miles 	Included
For information on coverage products, ex:Collision Damage Waiver(CDW) click here
Subtotal 	$206.89
Primary Driver Help Info 	Of age primary driver (25 or older) 	
	Underage primary driver (age 19  - 24) ($25.00/day) 	
$0.00
For Information on age requirements and exceptions, click here.
  	Subtotal 	
$0.00
Additional Drivers Help Info Rentals that require Additional Drivers must be completed at the Alamo counter,
or via Online Check-In or Save Time.

Additional Items  Help Info 	Booster Seat ($6.99/Day; $70.00/Max Amt) 	
$0.00
	Greenhouse Gas Emissions Offset ($1.25/Rental) 	
$0.00
	Infant Seat ($6.99/Day; $70.00/Max Amt) 	
$0.00
	Child/toddler Seat ($6.99/Day; $70.00/Max Amt) 	
$0.00
	Gps Navigation Device ($11.99/Day; $69.65/Week; $179.99/Max Amt) 	
$0.00
	Personal Accident Insurance/persone ($8.00/Day) 	
$0.00
	Roadside Plus ($4.99/Day) 	
$0.00
	Return Fuel at any level ($3.72/gal) 	
$0.00
No refund will be given for unused fuel.
The total upfront fuel charge reflected is an estimate based on
the current prices and average tank size for the car class reserved.
This charge may change at time of rental.
  	Subtotal 	
$0.00
Taxes, Surcharges and Fees  Help Info Airport Access Fee 10 % 	
$0.34
Sales Tax (6.50%) 	
$0.24
Subtotal 	
$0.58
Calculate Estimated Total 	Estimated Total 	
$207.47


----------



## nancy155

jujube said:


> I had the taxi dilemma as well. Taxis can get expensive. I have a corporate code: TI1  and a discount coupon AD5859JDP for Alamo that gives really good rates. I have a full size SUV for 4-20---4-26 that is $283.
> There's a code for a free day compact through full size:AF4917AAM
> Compact - 184.52
> Midsize-191.37
> full size - 207.47
> These are for my dates. Yours might be cheaper.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I put in the information and got a great rate, one question it said this may be from a coupon that I may have to present at time of rental.  Did you have a coupon you used?  Just wanted to make sure I did everything I need to do prior to arrival.


----------



## jujube

nancy155 said:


> jujube said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the taxi dilemma as well. Taxis can get expensive. I have a corporate code: TI1  and a discount coupon AD5859JDP for Alamo that gives really good rates. I have a full size SUV for 4-20---4-26 that is $283.
> There's a code for a free day compact through full size:AF4917AAM
> Compact - 184.52
> Midsize-191.37
> full size - 207.47
> These are for my dates. Yours might be cheaper.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I put in the information and got a great rate, one question it said this may be from a coupon that I may have to present at time of rental.  Did you have a coupon you used?  Just wanted to make sure I did everything I need to do prior to arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the coupon is an electronic coupon and so there is no coupon to present.
> Glad you got a good rate! Last time we used taxis and we spent as much as the rental car! It was between $15-$20+ dollars one way with the tip!
Click to expand...


----------



## Attagirl3

I just wanted to thank everyone for the great information on this thread.  I'm finding answers to questions I never would have thought to ask.


----------



## nedac

Just an FYI... Booked with Vacation Strategy. Just paid my final balance. Called and confirmed with WBC and I am definitely booked.

So far, so good. Thumbs up!


----------



## MapleGirl

FYI.  I just called WBC and asked about the 1-bedroom suites.  I was told that the 1-bedrooms with lake _and_ firework views are in Tower 3.  

I'm off to research Tower 3!  Anyone have any pics and thoughts to share on it?


----------



## Teacher03

nedac said:


> Just an FYI... Booked with Vacation Strategy. Just paid my final balance. Called and confirmed with WBC and I am definitely booked.
> 
> So far, so good. Thumbs up!



That's good to hear.  We booked with Vacation Strategy for June.  Did they call to tell you your final balance or send an email?


----------



## artemis4

Hi everyone!  I'm new to this thread, and to DISboards, but I've been reading for a few weeks now.  I hope to be someone who loves WBC later this year.  

We have our first trip to WDW booked for September.  We have a larger family, so I've been researching how to do WDW without breaking the bank.  I stumbled across a little known (at least in our office) discount with our corporate franchise (Century 21), and I jumped on a deal for WBC.  $600 for 7 nights.  We are happy.  

So, our hotel is booked, our YES tickets have been purchased, and I'm mapping our driving route.  Now all we have to do it wait another 6 months....

I'm absorbing all the WBC info.  I really appreciate all the good stuff in this thread and the picture thread.  Views, parking, shuttle, pools, and dining info are all so helpful.  

A view of the Epcot fireworks would be too fabulous, but frankly we are happy to have a couple bedrooms and a kitchen in a hotel so close to everything without having to pay the Disney resort rates.


----------



## mkpat

Sorry if this has been answered previously, but I don't want to search through 100+ pages of posts to find it.

Does Bonnet Creek have a restaurant?  If so, how is it?  Also, does anyone have an example of the bus schedule to and from the parks?


----------



## nedac

Teacher03 said:


> That's good to hear.  We booked with Vacation Strategy for June.  Did they call to tell you your final balance or send an email?



Email, however, there was an error and it didn't show my balance, so I replied and asked. Humaira responded pretty quickly, apologized and told me my balance. I call WBC and confirmed that I was booked, then paid my balance.


----------



## minniemomof3

Here are some pictures of the view from Tower 6.


----------



## VickiVM

artemis4 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new to this thread, and to DISboards, but I've been reading for a few weeks now.  I hope to be someone who loves WBC later this year.
> 
> We have our first trip to WDW booked for September.  We have a larger family, so I've been researching how to do WDW without breaking the bank.  I stumbled across a little known (at least in our office) discount with our corporate franchise (Century 21), and I jumped on a deal for WBC.  $600 for 7 nights.  We are happy.
> 
> So, our hotel is booked, our YES tickets have been purchased, and I'm mapping our driving route.  Now all we have to do it wait another 6 months....
> 
> I'm absorbing all the WBC info.  I really appreciate all the good stuff in this thread and the picture thread.  Views, parking, shuttle, pools, and dining info are all so helpful.
> 
> A view of the Epcot fireworks would be too fabulous, but frankly we are happy to have a couple bedrooms and a kitchen in a hotel so close to everything without having to pay the Disney resort rates.



You did the same thing wwe did in 2010 - purchased YES tickets for our family of five and booked a 2-bedroom for $550 (5 nights).   Saved soooo much $$!!


----------



## skateshome

Question about the 1 bedroom units.
Is there enough room in the bedroom to put 2 toddler beds?

I doubt it but need to know.

Thanks!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

What room are you in, minniemomof3?
We'll be in Tower 6 too and would love a view like this!
Did you request anything or was this the luck of the draw?
Hope you're having a wonderful trip!


----------



## MapleGirl

Does anyone know if building 3 has been recently renovated?


----------



## minniemomof3

I'm sorry, I can't remember the room number.  I'll see if I can dig up some paper work which might have it.

I booked through an owner on Ebay and then called the resort to put in my request. I  asked for building 6, waterview and upper floor.  I think we were on floor 6 or 7.  We loved the room, it was huge! and we had a fabulous view from each room in the unit.

The resort was amazing, the only thing I missed was having a food court for quick snacks. Since we had a full kitchen, it wasn't a problem.


----------



## artemis4

VickiVM said:


> You did the same thing wwe did in 2010 - purchased YES tickets for our family of five and booked a 2-bedroom for $550 (5 nights).   Saved soooo much $$!!



Indeed!  Sometimes it feels crazy to look at what our bottom line for this trip is now compared to the huge figure I was estimating just a month ago when I started researching WDW.  The final tally freaked me out before, but now I'm doing a happy dance and actually getting excited for this trip.


----------



## MK2010

artemis4 said:


> Indeed!  Sometimes it feels crazy to look at what our bottom line for this trip is now compared to the huge figure I was estimating just a month ago when I started researching WDW.  The final tally freaked me out before, but now I'm doing a happy dance and actually getting excited for this trip.



Hee Hee! I agree! My Dad just offered to pay the extra for all of us to stay on WDW property for 11 nights until I let him know that would cost an extra $4k. I think he's pretty happy with our choice now!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

minniemomof3 said:


> I'm sorry, I can't remember the room number.  I'll see if I can dig up some paper work which might have it.
> 
> I booked through an owner on Ebay and then called the resort to put in my request. I  asked for building 6, waterview and upper floor.  I think we were on floor 6 or 7.  We loved the room, it was huge! and we had a fabulous view from each room in the unit.
> 
> The resort was amazing, the only thing I missed was having a food court for quick snacks. Since we had a full kitchen, it wasn't a problem.



Please don't go to all that trouble.  You've already told me what I need to know:  you asked for a water view and you were in Bldg 6.
Thanks!


----------



## chuchujew

minniemomof3, 
Thanks for posting the pic from tower 6. It's a nice view. how far is it from tower 6 to the lazy river (is that in the main building?) My kids really looking forward for the trip particular spending time in the lazy rive, so we want to be close to that plus a view of the water. BTW, is the shuttle stop at tower 6 also?
tks.


----------



## Tracey123

chuchujew said:


> minniemomof3,
> Thanks for posting the pic from tower 6. It's a nice view. how far is it from tower 6 to the lazy river (is that in the main building?) My kids really looking forward for the trip particular spending time in the lazy rive, so we want to be close to that plus a view of the water. BTW, is the shuttle stop at tower 6 also?
> tks.



There are two lazy rivers at the resort, at Bldg 5 and the main bldg.  Building 5 is a two minute walk from bldg 6.


----------



## skateshome

Found a good price from Renting-Resorts on ebay.
Anyone used them in the past?

I'm brand new to the whole ebay thing......seller ratings are perfect.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

skateshome said:


> Found a good price from Renting-Resorts on ebay.
> Anyone used them in the past?
> 
> I'm brand new to the whole ebay thing......seller ratings are perfect.



I used them last June and have a reservation with them this June.  No problems at all.  He is a VIP member so you should get a Tower 6 room, from what I understand.  He'll send the confirmation email from Wyndham to you about 2 months before check-in.


----------



## skateshome

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> I used them last June and have a reservation with them this June.  No problems at all.  He is a VIP member so you should get a Tower 6 room, from what I understand.  He'll send the confirmation email from Wyndham to you about 2 months before check-in.



Thanks!
I found a thread discussing them and it all looks great. 
We're gonna be leaving in about a month so we will need to get this done
pretty quickly.


----------



## chuchujew

Tracey123 said:


> There are two lazy rivers at the resort, at Bldg 5 and the main bldg.  Building 5 is a two minute walk from bldg 6.



Tks Tracey123.


----------



## BarryS

I'm booked for Bonnet Creek! Vacation Strategy quoted me ~$98/night for a 2BR Deluxe for 12 nights in September, which I think is an awesome price.

Now September just needs to hurry up and get here!


----------



## 2CMickey

danabalana said:


> We're staying April 21-28 and paid $180 per night through Ken Price for a 3 bd Deluxe.



We will be there the same time.  Arriving the 19th to the 26th.  We were quoted 3 bedroom deluxe for 770.00


----------



## gator2002

I am pretty new to this forum. Can someone tell me what YES ticket is? Thanks.


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

Minniemomof3... thanks for posting those pics! Looks AMAZING! We will be there is 50 days


----------



## MK2010

I am sooo excited! Just got my quote for 12 nights in a 2 bedroom in September through Vaction Strategy- $1314.00 with taxes and everything! I'm so excited. I will book it later this morning with a $300 down payment and then pay out the remaining $1000 before our trip. I'm so excited! Its official.....I'm Goin' to Disneyworld!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneyforus

Well, officially inside the 60 day window for part of our 11 night stay at BC so the total for the 2 bedroom is going to be $1,060 and that includes taxes and fees....thats *$96/night*!!!! I can't believe it!  We are doing a split stay reservation of 6+5, hoping we will be able to stay in the same room.  That was over $300 savings from what Ken quoted us...it will pay for our rental car if we decide to keep it.


----------



## princessap

We have stayed here twice and loved it but unfortunately only used the pool once...just wondering if they have water slides at any of the pools?? my girls really want water slides next time!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

gator2002 said:


> I am pretty new to this forum. Can someone tell me what YES ticket is? Thanks.



http://www.disneyyouth.com/youth-education-series/

It's an educational class that Disney offers.  They also offer discounted park tickets to class members' immediate family.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Disneyforus said:


> Well, officially inside the 60 day window for part of our 11 night stay at BC so the total for the 2 bedroom is going to be $1,060 and that includes taxes and fees....thats *$96/night*!!!! I can't believe it!  We are doing a split stay reservation of 6+5, hoping we will be able to stay in the same room.  That was over $300 savings from what Ken quoted us...it will pay for our rental car if we decide to keep it.



Isn't it amazing???!  For LESS than a value resort 260 sq foot room with not so much as even a coffee maker you get 1200 square feet fully equipped villa!!!!

  Congrats!


----------



## JenCintron78

We are staying 3/31 through 4/7/.    It's getting close, it's the first trip for my kiddos ages 6 and 4.  They are beyond excited and I can't wait to see the look on their faces.  I went once as a child and my DH has been twice.  My MIL owns the time share and offered us the week at WBC-I was looking at the Disney Resorts and this saved us a lot of money.  Can't wait to see the resort, the pics look gorgeous.


----------



## kkmcan

Does anyone know approx cost of the 4 bed presidential for 7 or 8 nights? Or even what a per night cost would be for that unit?

Just trying to compare as we are 2 families traveling together whether  it would be worth it to try for that huge unit or stick with 2 two bedrooms. 

Does vacationupgrades or vacationstrategies even offer the 4 bed pres?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Disneyforus

kkmcan said:


> Does anyone know approx cost of the 4 bed presidential for 7 or 8 nights? Or even what a per night cost would be for that unit?
> 
> Just trying to compare as we are 2 families traveling together whether  it would be worth it to try for that huge unit or stick with 2 two bedrooms.
> 
> Does vacationupgrades or vacationstrategies even offer the 4 bed pres?
> 
> Thanks so much!



We have watched prices as well for 4 BR, with the idea of splitting the cost with friends.  Last time I looked for going May of this year it was going to be around $850/family for the week.  The one thing about snagging a 4 BR cheaper is that I don't think they are in high demand so if you can wait until the 60 day window (unless you are going at peak time) you might get it for a steal.  I once saw one for $1200 for a week.  You can look on EBAY to get an idea of the prices.

HTH!!


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

Do any of you go to Bonnet Creek and NOT go to Disney.  Is BC nice enough to spend a week at without the parks?


----------



## kleldridge

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Do any of you go to Bonnet Creek and NOT go to Disney.  Is BC nice enough to spend a week at without the parks?



Yes!  We did this last spring break and had a great time!  We found many local restaurants that we liked so much, when we returned last summer we left the parks to eat off site.  The resort has so much to do, we spent a few days just lounging around there.  We also had time to visit other area attractions.  There's great shopping close by that we never had time for when we were going to the parks.  The kids did visit a water park one day but we dropped them off and explored on our own.  

Obviously some things were much easier since we had a car.  But, I could be content hanging out at BC all day!


----------



## disney-akj

We checked in on Friday for our first stay at WBC.  All my family can say is wow!  It will be hard to get me back on property if we are always able to get the rates we did for a place like this.  Space, cost, and amenities here are great!  My DH is even impressed and he usually doesn't have a lot to say about vacay planning except "whatever you want honey as long as it is in the budget."


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Hi! I have tried searching the thread for an answer to my question, but no dice. So...Does anyone have any experience using Garden Grocery delivery at the Bonnet Creek resort? Can you say if they have a refrigerated holding area at the resort? 

Thanks!


----------



## dizneechic

Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> Hi! I have tried searching the thread for an answer to my question, but no dice. So...Does anyone have any experience using Garden Grocery delivery at the Bonnet Creek resort? Can you say if they have a refrigerated holding area at the resort?
> 
> Thanks!



We used Garden Grocer and it went fantastic.  We had regular goods, cold goods and frozen goods.  GG bagged each separately, put stickers on them with our name and notes to refridge, freeze, or keep them aside normally.  The packages (bags and a case of water) were also labeled 1 of 6, 2 of 6, etc so the resort knew how many were in the total order before bringing them to our room.

It did take 2 calls to the front desk to get our groceries delivered but part of that could have been due to our late arrival.  Our 1st call was placed around 8:30p on a Sat and the second call was around 9:30.  They arrived just a bit after 10:00.  

I was super impressed with GG and how the groceries were packaged and handled by them and the resort.


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

dizneechic said:


> We used Garden Grocer and it went fantastic.  We had regular goods, cold goods and frozen goods.  GG bagged each separately, put stickers on them with our name and notes to refridge, freeze, or keep them aside normally.  The packages (bags and a case of water) were also labeled 1 of 6, 2 of 6, etc so the resort knew how many were in the total order before bringing them to our room.
> 
> It did take 2 calls to the front desk to get our groceries delivered but part of that could have been due to our late arrival.  Our 1st call was placed around 8:30p on a Sat and the second call was around 9:30.  They arrived just a bit after 10:00.
> 
> I was super impressed with GG and how the groceries were packaged and handled by them and the resort.



Thanks for the great info!


----------



## jaysmom4285

I posted these in another thread that asked specifically about the bus schedules for WBC, and I thought the information might be helpful here.  It took me so long to figure out how to post a picture that I thought I might as well make more use of my newfound skill!

These are from our February 11-18 vacation.


----------



## Al and Kate's Mom

After reading through most of this thread, decided to book with Ken and Denice Price - they are fabulous!  Has anyone ever stayed in unit 1919?  Thanks!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

kkmcan said:


> Does anyone know approx cost of the 4 bed presidential for 7 or 8 nights? Or even what a per night cost would be for that unit?
> 
> Just trying to compare as we are 2 families traveling together whether  it would be worth it to try for that huge unit or stick with 2 two bedrooms.
> 
> Does vacationupgrades or vacationstrategies even offer the 4 bed pres?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I am paying $1600 for a 4BR Pres for 7 nights in June.


----------



## imtheluckyone

jaysmom4285 said:


> I posted these in another thread that asked specifically about the bus schedules for WBC, and I thought the information might be helpful here.  It took me so long to figure out how to post a picture that I thought I might as well make more use of my newfound skill!
> 
> These are from our February 11-18 vacation.



Thanks Jaysmom!  Just going to put more tag words in case anyone else is searching for this info.  Shuttle bus schedule Bonnet Creek


----------



## verlee

Yeah! just booked our Aug trip!!!  So now we need to decide what building to request. Last year we had bldg 4 and it was great. 

Two questions....

First, Have any of the buildings been rennovated recently? I want to say that I heard 1-3. But can't remember or find it. Bldg 3 might be interesting as it has a lake and firework view but I like the atmosphere on the other side of the lake better.

Second, Is the tower one bus stop still at the front door of the main bldg or is it over by bldg 1? When we were there last spring it was at the main entrance but they were building a stop closer to bldg 1. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## verlee

verlee said:


> Yeah! just booked our Aug trip!!!  So now we need to decide what building to request. Last year we had bldg 4 and it was great.
> 
> Two questions....
> 
> First, Have any of the buildings been rennovated recently? I want to say that I heard 1-3. But can't remember or find it. Bldg 3 might be interesting as it has a lake and firework view but I like the atmosphere on the other side of the lake better.
> 
> Second, Is the tower one bus stop still at the front door of the main bldg or is it over by bldg 1? When we were there last spring it was at the main entrance but they were building a stop closer to bldg 1.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Ok I decided to just call wyndham and ask Here is what I found out...

Bldgs 1-2 were rennovated in the last 2 mo. Bldg 3 is coming soon. There are some deluxe rooms in bldg 6.

 The two bus stops are by bldg 6 and next to bldg 1. Not in front of the main bldg. any more.


----------



## hollr

Do any of you Wyndham owners know how many points it takes to trade for MK tickets?  We did this a couple of years ago, but I can't remember.  

We're booked for WBC in May.  In fact we just got an upgrade from a 2BR Deluxe to a 2BR Presidential!   This excites me! lol


----------



## Candleshoe

Here are the questions I still have, hopefully someone can answer them.

1.  Jacuzzi tubs.   Are they in all the rooms or only some room types?  We're just a family of 3 and would fit in  a one bedroom or two bedroom, but I really would like a jacuzzi for my osteoarthritis.

2. Lazy River  Is there one -- between blds 4 and 6? Or, are there two?  I've seen different posts saying both things!

3. Parking distance to room.  How close is it from parking to your room?  We'll be renting a car and what I'm leaning to a home rental on is that I park, and walk in to my space.  I'd like to know how much of a hike it is at BC.   I won't know how ambulatory I'll be until the week before the vacation.  My flair-ups have no consistancy.   Of course, if it's REALLY bad, I'll be renting an ECV and that will be a non-issue. :/   But I'd rather not be on ECV with the family having to walk.


----------



## OnlyDisney

A couple of questions.

1.  I hear people talking about deluxe and presidential rooms; what are the difference?

2.  We're looking to go at the end of Jan. beginning of Feb, maybe the second week of Feb.  I wasn't planning on this trip so I didn't pay attention to the weather at that time of year.  Is it warm enough to enjoy the pool and lazy river at that time of year?

3.  I see from the pictures there is mini golf.  Is there an additional charge for that?


----------



## nancy155

Well we (my son and I) decided to put in a request for another week in November during his Thanksgiving break!  I hope we get a week exchanged for this time period.  Too bad we cannot go the week before or after Thanksgiving as they are wide open those weeks.  Oh well keeping my fingers crossed as I would love to stay at WBC again, if not there are other options available that week, just not my favorites!


----------



## verlee

Candleshoe said:


> Here are the questions I still have, hopefully someone can answer them.
> 
> 1.  Jacuzzi tubs.   Are they in all the rooms or only some room types?  We're just a family of 3 and would fit in  a one bedroom or two bedroom, but I really would like a jacuzzi for my osteoarthritis.
> 
> I am not sure about one bdrm but 2 and up have jacuzzis
> 
> 2. Lazy River  Is there one -- between blds 4 and 6? Or, are there two?  I've seen different posts saying both things!
> 
> There are two lazy rivers, one at bldg 5 and one at the main bldg.
> 
> 3. Parking distance to room.  How close is it from parking to your room?  We'll be renting a car and what I'm leaning to a home rental on is that I park, and walk in to my space.  I'd like to know how much of a hike it is at BC.   I won't know how ambulatory I'll be until the week before the vacation.  My flair-ups have no consistancy.   Of course, if it's REALLY bad, I'll be renting an ECV and that will be a non-issue. :/   But I'd rather not be on ECV with the family having to walk.



This I can't comment on other then bldg 4 had a ramp but it was not too bad of a walk


----------



## verlee

OnlyDisney said:


> A couple of questions.
> 
> 1.  I hear people talking about deluxe and presidential rooms; what are the difference?
> 
> Presidential rooms have upgraded furnishings...granite counters, stainless stee ect.2.
> 
> We're looking to go at the end of Jan. beginning of Feb, maybe the second week of Feb.  I wasn't planning on this trip so I didn't pay attention to the weather at that time of year.  Is it warm enough to enjoy the pool and lazy river at that time of year?
> 
> Yes, No and both.  One day you can swim then next you may be in a winter coat. You just never know what you will get that time of year.One year we were out buying gloves it was so cold and a couple of days later we were in shorts and swimming. That said there are virtually no crowds!
> 3.  I see from the pictures there is mini golf.  Is there an additional charge for that?



No extra charge for mini-golf


----------



## OnlyDisney

Question about the lazy river.  Our kids would be 5 and 3 1/2 when we go.  Do they only have the tubes to float on?  Can you bring something else for the kids to float on?


----------



## pandamom

hollr said:


> Do any of you Wyndham owners know how many points it takes to trade for MK tickets?  We did this a couple of years ago, but I can't remember.
> 
> We're booked for WBC in May.  In fact we just got an upgrade from a 2BR Deluxe to a 2BR Presidential!   This excites me! lol



Congratulations on the upgrade!!  Believe this is what you are looking for:

Walt Disney World®
1-Day Magic Your Way base
ticket
10 and up 35,000
3 to 9 32,000
Includes entrance for 1 day to either Disneys Animal
Kingdom® Theme Park, Epcot®, Magic Kingdom® Park or
Disneys Hollywood Studios for one.

* Point values are subject to change at any time. Tickets are non-transferable and non-refundable. There is a limit of 6 attraction tickets per membership that can be obtained using your points during your Orlando vacation. Additional tickets may be purchased for cash through our concierge desk at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort and Wyndham Cypress Palms.

Program Guidelines

    This new offer is only available to CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus members who are also a member of the PlusPartners® program.
    This program is offered at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort and Wyndham Cypress Palms concierge desks only. Tickets may not be purchased over the phone.
    No transaction fee on entertainment ticket purchases.
    A maximum of 6 tickets per vacation per owner may be purchased using CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points regardless of the number of accounts or the number of owners on each account. Additional tickets may be purchased, if needed, with cash.
    Entertainment tickets may be purchased during concierge desk operating hours. They no longer need to be purchased 60 days in advance.
    Owners are not required to stay on site to be eligible for this offer.
    The owner's signature is required for each transaction.
    TIckets are subject to availability and may change without notice at any time.
    Points requirements are subject to change at any time and may change without notice.
    Tickets are non refundable and non exchangeable.
    Guests of owners are not eligible for purchasing tickets through the PlusPartners program, however they may purchase  tickets with cash or a credit card.
    To participate in this offer your account must be in good standing.
    You may not rent or borrow points for these transactions.


----------



## carlbarry

pandamom said:


> Congratulations on the upgrade!!  Believe this is what you are looking for:
> 
> Walt Disney World®
> 1-Day Magic Your Way base
> ticket
> 10 and up 35,000
> 3 to 9 32,000
> Includes entrance for 1 day to either Disneys Animal
> Kingdom® Theme Park, Epcot®, Magic Kingdom® Park or
> Disneys Hollywood Studios for one.
> 
> * Point values are subject to change at any time. Tickets are non-transferable and non-refundable. There is a limit of 6 attraction tickets per membership that can be obtained using your points during your Orlando vacation. Additional tickets may be purchased for cash through our concierge desk at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort and Wyndham Cypress Palms.
> 
> Program Guidelines
> 
> This new offer is only available to CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus members who are also a member of the PlusPartners® program.
> This program is offered at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort and Wyndham Cypress Palms concierge desks only. Tickets may not be purchased over the phone.
> No transaction fee on entertainment ticket purchases.
> A maximum of 6 tickets per vacation per owner may be purchased using CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points regardless of the number of accounts or the number of owners on each account. Additional tickets may be purchased, if needed, with cash.
> Entertainment tickets may be purchased during concierge desk operating hours. They no longer need to be purchased 60 days in advance.
> Owners are not required to stay on site to be eligible for this offer.
> The owner's signature is required for each transaction.
> TIckets are subject to availability and may change without notice at any time.
> Points requirements are subject to change at any time and may change without notice.
> Tickets are non refundable and non exchangeable.
> Guests of owners are not eligible for purchasing tickets through the PlusPartners program, however they may purchase  tickets with cash or a credit card.
> To participate in this offer your account must be in good standing.
> You may not rent or borrow points for these transactions.



WOW!  What a joke.  The cost figuring my maintenance fee at Star Island would make the ticket $250!
When I was at Bonnet Creek in December a sales weasel tried to sell me more points (I have 49,000 bought for $100 on ebay)-I think 63,000 for $13,000--so I could use them to pay for tickets and airfare.  I don't think so.


----------



## PolynesianAlex

anyone have any photos of the 2 bedroom in the newest building thanks


----------



## Tracey123

Candleshoe said:


> Here are the questions I still have, hopefully someone can answer them.
> 
> 1.  Jacuzzi tubs.   Are they in all the rooms or only some room types?  We're just a family of 3 and would fit in  a one bedroom or two bedroom, but I really would like a jacuzzi for my osteoarthritis.
> 
> 2. Lazy River  Is there one -- between blds 4 and 6? Or, are there two?  I've seen different posts saying both things!
> 
> 3. Parking distance to room.  How close is it from parking to your room?  We'll be renting a car and what I'm leaning to a home rental on is that I park, and walk in to my space.  I'd like to know how much of a hike it is at BC.   I won't know how ambulatory I'll be until the week before the vacation.  My flair-ups have no consistancy.   Of course, if it's REALLY bad, I'll be renting an ECV and that will be a non-issue. :/   But I'd rather not be on ECV with the family having to walk.



There are jacuzzi tubs in the one bedroom.  Lazy river at Bldg 5 & main bldg.  Bldg 4 & 5 are pretty much the same building.  We never had to walk far to get to our car, if you have a problem someone could drop you off at the door.


----------



## MapleGirl

We leave for our trip is 29 days!!!  


I can't wait.  I've been planning our first stay at the WBC for over a year now and it is almost here.  After getting out Direct Air flights canceled last week I was pretty panicked about the whole trip.  But now I have new flights booked and my rental car changed over to MCO.  We almost all set and I've begun packing.  Woot!!

Thank you everyone for your insights into this resort.  I can't wait to see it for myself!


----------



## mommaof3boys

OnlyDisney said:


> Question about the lazy river.  Our kids would be 5 and 3 1/2 when we go.  Do they only have the tubes to float on?  Can you bring something else for the kids to float on?



They only provide the yellow tubes.  You can take your own floats if you choose.  My boys are 4 and 5.  My 4 year old wore his water wings.  My 5 year old could easily touch in the lazy river.  He only wanted to use the yellow tube like the big kids.


----------



## gonzalesphd

We have decided to not tour a park on the first day in Orlando. We are staying at WBC, and I really want a spa day.  Where is the closest Spa?  

Thanks!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

The new hotel Wyndham Grand (attached to WBC) has a Spa.  The Waldorf Astoria (just down the street) also has a spa.


----------



## teacher31

We booked for 10 nights through Vacation Strategy and I'd like to pay it off before the 30 day mark when I get the confirmation from them. Would it be possible for me to call Wyndham directly to make sure the dates are there before paying it off do you think?


----------



## skateshome

Taxi from BC to DTD........$10 about right?

And can I take Disney Transportation directly to the Magic Kingdom from DTD?

We've got a Bippitti Boppitti Boutique scheduled and trying to figure out the logistics.


----------



## OnlyDisney

I'm a little nervous about the pressure to see the sales pitch for the timeshare.  How hard do they press you to do this?


----------



## jaysmom4285

skates home, you cannot take a bus from DTD directly to MK.  Disney buses do not run to the parks from DTD; they only go to the resorts.  You would have to take a bus to the nearest resort (like the Contemporary) and then walk to MK.  You might be better off taking a cab the whole way to MK.

Onlydisney, plenty of people have posted on here about how aggressive the staff are about trying to get you to attend the timeshare presentation. I was prepared for it, but I have to say that my experience was totally different.  We spoke with Sandy, who did no more than encourage us a couple of times to attend,  and she never asked us to fill out any forms that included our income, as others have stated they had to do.  When we declined, she just noted the times of the presentations in case we changed our minds, and she let us go on our way.  My experience may be an exception, but I just wanted to know that it can be that easy.


----------



## hollr

teacher31 said:


> We booked for 10 nights through Vacation Strategy and I'd like to pay it off before the 30 day mark when I get the confirmation from them. Would it be possible for me to call Wyndham directly to make sure the dates are there before paying it off do you think?



What are the dates you're going?  I'm a Wyndham owner.... I can check availability for you.


----------



## Mysteria

skateshome said:


> Taxi from BC to DTD........$10 about right?
> 
> And can I take Disney Transportation directly to the Magic Kingdom from DTD?
> 
> We've got a Bippitti Boppitti Boutique scheduled and trying to figure out the logistics.



BC-DTD about $12 according to Mears Estimator.  No you can't take DTD bus to MK.  Take it to one of the monorail resorts and transfer to MK.


----------



## Upatnoon

skateshome said:


> Taxi from BC to DTD........$10 about right?
> 
> And can I take Disney Transportation directly to the Magic Kingdom from DTD?
> 
> We've got a Bippitti Boppitti Boutique scheduled and trying to figure out the logistics.


As others have pointed out, you can't go directly from Downtown Disney to MK. The closest resort you can catch the bus from is Caribbean Beach, which is next door to Bonnet Creek.

Bonnet Creek has a free shuttle that will take you to the TTC. From there you take the Monorail or Ferry to the MK.


----------



## skateshome

Thanks yall!
This will be the first time the girls 4 and 5 have been so I'm thinking we will
probaby take bus from DTD to the Contemporary and then take the 
monorail in.  I think that would probably make the biggest "splash" for them.

But just to be sure.....you do not have to be staying on Disney property to 
use Disney Transportation.  Correct?


----------



## Disneyforus

OnlyDisney said:


> I'm a little nervous about the pressure to see the sales pitch for the timeshare.  How hard do they press you to do this?



Not a big deal for us last year.  Went to pick up Parking pass and they started going down that road...just told them we weren't interested.  Had to be a little persistant, but not bad at all. I was out of there in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## jujube

skateshome said:


> Thanks yall!
> This will be the first time the girls 4 and 5 have been so I'm thinking we will
> probaby take bus from DTD to the Contemporary and then take the
> monorail in.  I think that would probably make the biggest "splash" for them.
> 
> But just to be sure.....you do not have to be staying on Disney property to
> use Disney Transportation.  Correct?



Correct!


----------



## mommaof3boys

skateshome said:


> Thanks yall!
> This will be the first time the girls 4 and 5 have been so I'm thinking we will
> probaby take bus from DTD to the Contemporary and then take the
> monorail in.  I think that would probably make the biggest "splash" for them.
> 
> But just to be sure.....you do not have to be staying on Disney property to
> use Disney Transportation.  Correct?



No, you don't have to be staying on Disney property to use Disney transportation.  We took a Disney bus from MK to DTD.


----------



## carlbarry

mommaof3boys said:


> No, you don't have to be staying on Disney property to use Disney transportation.  We took a Disney bus from MK to DTD.



The boats to and from Downtown Disney are marked "DVC."


----------



## jujube

carlbarry said:


> The boats to and from Downtown Disney are marked "DVC."



This may be to differentiate them from the boats that go to POR. Anyone can ride them though.


----------



## carlbarry

jujube said:


> This may be to differentiate them from the boats that go to POR. Anyone can ride them though.



The ramp at Old Key West leading to the ferries says "DVC."  But no one has ever asked to see my card there or at Downtown Disney.  However, the WDW web site says:
Complimentary transportation throughout Walt Disney World Resortincluding transportation to and from Disney Theme Parks and Disney Water Parksis available to Guests of select Walt Disney World Resort hotels.

Avoid the hassle of driving and parking, and save time and money with complimentary transportation throughout Walt Disney World Resort.

Take in the sights from an air-conditioned bus, soar high in the sky aboard our world-famous monorail, or embark on a relaxing boat rideand take advantage of door-to-door service that delivers you from your Resort hotel to all Theme Park gates and throughout Walt Disney World Resort.


----------



## casper_jj11

Hey everyone! Ok, so I need advice for those that hav been there. First off, I know that a request is simply that, a request, and as much as I'm labouring over this, I'm likely to end up in any bldg except the two I'm considering but, I need to ask anyway. 

 We've reserved a 3bdrm deluxe. I'm debating between building 5 and 6. Initially thought bldg 5 because its closer the pool we'd like (I think my little one is too small for the pirate ship at bldg 6) and the pool bar at bldg 4. Now, I'm leaning towards bldg 6 because DH would use wifi for work all the time and because we usually valet and I've heard you can valet at teh hotel and just walk across the link between bldg 6 and the hotel. I'm also thinking that for the evening that DH and I are out on our own, the grandparents would have an easier time taking the kids to somewhere in the hotel to eat using that link rather than having to take them out somewhere. The other thought was fireworks view but I've heard that there is no fireworks view for bldg 6. This is our first time off site and last trip stayed at GF where we watches Wishes from our balcony each night. I"m having a hard time being offsite and I thought that having a fireworks view may keep it from feeling so offsite.... 

So.... while acknowleding that I may not get anything I ask for, in my circumstances, which building would you ask for ... bldg 5 or 6?


----------



## alicia080979

I am going to start packing soon for our April trip and had a few questions. I have read this entire thread but can't remember now what is what, lol. 

Does anyone have a packing list that they followed for staying here? 

I am just not sure what sort of kitchen & bath items to take and which to leave. We will likely be doing light cooking (scrambled eggs & toast in the AM before parks, packing lunches/making sandwiches, etc.). I think I remember reading that we need to bring ziplock bag/plastic wrap but that's all I remember. 

What about soap, shampoo, etc.? Are there hair dryers? 
Cleaning supplies like sponges & cleaning spray for cleaning the counters in the kitchen/bathrooms? 

Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

alicia080979 said:


> I am going to start packing soon for our April trip and had a few questions. I have read this entire thread but can't remember now what is what, lol.
> 
> Does anyone have a packing list that they followed for staying here?
> 
> I am just not sure what sort of kitchen & bath items to take and which to leave. We will likely be doing light cooking (scrambled eggs & toast in the AM before parks, packing lunches/making sandwiches, etc.). I think I remember reading that we need to bring ziplock bag/plastic wrap but that's all I remember.
> 
> What about soap, shampoo, etc.? Are there hair dryers?
> Cleaning supplies like sponges & cleaning spray for cleaning the counters in the kitchen/bathrooms?
> 
> Thanks!


Bonnet Creek is an upscale resort, like Animal Kingdom, except you don't have daily housekeeping or a view of giraffes. (You may have a view of fireworks, however)

The suite will have bath soap, shampoo, a kitchen cleaning sponge, dish soap and dishwasher detergent. There is also laundry detergent, paper towels, trash bags and toilet paper.

Yes, the bathrooms have hair dryers. Look under the vanity, as may be there in a bag. They also have a carpet sweeper, iron and ironing board.

What to bring?
If you plan to do laundry, I would bring a couple of dryer sheets if you use them.


----------



## Upatnoon

casper_jj11 said:


> Hey everyone! Ok, so I need advice for those that hav been there. First off, I know that a request is simply that, a request, and as much as I'm labouring over this, I'm likely to end up in any bldg except the two I'm considering but, I need to ask anyway.
> 
> We've reserved a 3bdrm deluxe. I'm debating between building 5 and 6. Initially thought bldg 5 because its closer the pool we'd like (I think my little one is too small for the pirate ship at bldg 6) and the pool bar at bldg 4. Now, I'm leaning towards bldg 6 because DH would use wifi for work all the time and because we usually valet and I've heard you can valet at teh hotel and just walk across the link between bldg 6 and the hotel. I'm also thinking that for the evening that DH and I are out on our own, the grandparents would have an easier time taking the kids to somewhere in the hotel to eat using that link rather than having to take them out somewhere. The other thought was fireworks view but I've heard that there is no fireworks view for bldg 6. This is our first time off site and last trip stayed at GF where we watches Wishes from our balcony each night. I"m having a hard time being offsite and I thought that having a fireworks view may keep it from feeling so offsite....
> 
> So.... while acknowleding that I may not get anything I ask for, in my circumstances, which building would you ask for ... bldg 5 or 6?


I like building 6 because it is the newest building and it has it's own little recreation department to borrow games and the mini golf supplies. Before building 6 opened, building 5 was my favorite because I like the lazy river in front of it.

As for the the concerns about taking the kids to eat, the resort is quite compact and you can walk to get something to eat quickly from any tower. You can also have food delivered to your room.

If you are used to staying at the GF, you will find your room to be massive at BC. You will also find the resort is quieter -- no constant boat whistles, train whistles or jazz bands in the lobby.

Have a great time!


----------



## ::danielle::

casper_jj11 said:


> So.... while acknowleding that I may not get anything I ask for, in my circumstances, which building would you ask for ... bldg 5 or 6?



We were there from March 3-10.  We stayed at WBC in Bldg 4 with a fireworks view.   My kids are 7 and 4.  If I had to do it over again, I would choose Bldg 6 and sacrafice the fireworks view.  My reason is that I liked that the bus stop was in front of the building.  We enjoyed the fireworks view on our first night.  It was a lot of fun but we didn't really watch it again.  If we were home when the fireworks went off, we were usually getting the kids in bed.  

However, when we returned to the resort in the evenings we were so tired that the 10 minute walk felt like 10 hours.  I was jealous of everyone staying at Bldg 6.  

In building 4 I brought a router so we could have wifi.  It would be nice to just have the wifi.  It was a minor inconvenience and not really a factor in my reasons for preferring Bldg 6.


HTH!


----------



## blessedby3

Are there 2BR Deluxes in building 6?  I was thinking about requesting building 5, but maybe I should request 6.


----------



## Upatnoon

blessedby3 said:


> Are there 2BR Deluxes in building 6?  I was thinking about requesting building 5, but maybe I should request 6.


There are 2 BR deluxes in building 6. The ones I've stayed in were in the lower floors.


----------



## wvhokies

We booked a 2 bedroom with Vacation Strategy, and my parents have decided to meet us at the WBC resort (my family of 4 will be staying in Tampa for a couple nights before driving to Orlando).  Is there a way to have our reservation set up so that whoever arrives to the resort first (my parents or I) can just check-in?

Also, are we allowed to use the pools or other on-site facilities before check-in time?

Lastly, we are doing a "non-Disney" trip, so while in Orlando, we're planning on going to SeaWorld and possibly LegoLand, so being close to the bus stop isn't really important to us.  So, which building would you recommend?  I think the kids would enjoy seeing the fireworks.


----------



## Annie78

Could someone tell me a little about recreation options for a 2.5 year old? I have seen pictures of the pools and the splash area, but are there other playgrounds? Green spaces to run around?
Also, how loud/crowded is WBC in late September? I have been looking at pictures and some seem very crowded and chaotic. 
We are planning a week at WDW with my 2.5 yo, the grandparents, and possibly an aunt, and we are hoping to do about half park days, half resort days. Currently we are booked at Port Orleans and really like how green and quiet it looks, with lots of room to explore, but WBC would obviously give us a lot more family-friendly living space for much less money.

Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

Annie78 said:


> Could someone tell me a little about recreation options for a 2.5 year old? I have seen pictures of the pools and the splash area, but are there other playgrounds? Green spaces to run around?
> Also, how loud/crowded is WBC in late September? I have been looking at pictures and some seem very crowded and chaotic.
> We are planning a week at WDW with my 2.5 yo, the grandparents, and possibly an aunt, and we are hoping to do about half park days, half resort days. Currently we are booked at Port Orleans and really like how green and quiet it looks, with lots of room to explore, but WBC would obviously give us a lot more family-friendly living space for much less money.
> 
> Thanks!


We have kids of the same age, and they love bonnet creek. There is a playground area, a beach vollyball pit and a little grassy area. There are two kid splash & spray pools. The new pirate pool has several zero-entry areas. The themed lazy river also has a large zero entry entrance. There is also free minigolf and other various activites.

As for crowds, I have not experienced anything overwheming at all. Remember, BC has giant condos instead of tiny hotel rooms. The guest density is a lot less for the space.


----------



## aseyrick

First of all, a huge THANK YOU to all those who have contributed to this and the 1st BC thread.    And, yes, I actually took the time and read through BOTH threads!!  The info was beyond valuable!!  

With this, I booked a 7-nt stay at WBC via Vacation Strategy, who were wonderful and accomodating and gave us the best quote on a 2-bed Deluxe for our late-October stay.  

I only have a few questions for those who have stayed at WBC:

1.  We are most concerned about peace & quiet and a nice view (lake, golf course or theme parks are all fine).  We don't need fireworks view nor proximity to pools, bars, playground, buses, etc.  And, we would like to be in a building that has been newly renovated (i.e., flatscreen TV, granite counters, etc.).  Can someone please make recommendations on which building(s) and/or specific rooms that we should ask for?

2.  I know there were confirmed bed bugs in buildings 1 & 2.  Are there confirmed bed bug findings in the other buildings?  

3.  Are there baking sheets & toasters in the condos?

4.  I read mixed reviews re: refills on soap, shampoos, detergents, paper towels, etc.  Can someone please confirm if WBC do still provide refills for these for free or do we need to bring extras?

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Rosebud123

aseyrick said:


> 2.  I know there were confirmed bed bugs in buildings 1 & 2.  Are there confirmed bed bug findings in the other buildings?



I have a HUGE fear of bedbugs, but I wouldn't worry about which buildings they've been in - I'm sure they've been in all of them!!! Just check all the mattresses (especially near the headboards) and couch cushions/seams before you bring anything into the room. Also, make sure you store your luggage in the tub.

I've read that you should spray a bug spray containing DEET on the outside of your luggage before getting on a the plane to keep them away. Think of all the suitcases piled up against each other.... shudder!!


----------



## budafam

I got together with my MIL today to go over our grocery list for our stay at BC in May.  Do we need to bring along salt & pepper or is that provided in the kitchen?  

Also a question about the 2 bedrooms.  Are there any higher up in the buildings where you can have a fireworks view or are they all lower?  Which buildings have the 2 bedrooms?  Thanks in advance!  40 days!!!


----------



## aseyrick

Rosebud123 said:


> Just check all the mattresses (especially near the headboards) and couch cushions/seams before you bring anything into the room. Also, make sure you store your luggage in the tub.
> 
> I've read that you should spray a bug spray containing DEET on the outside of your luggage before getting on a the plane to keep them away. Think of all the suitcases piled up against each other.... shudder!!



Good advice.  



budafam said:


> I got together with my MIL today to go over our grocery list for our stay at BC in May.  Do we need to bring along salt & pepper or is that provided in the kitchen?
> 
> Also a question about the 2 bedrooms.  Are there any higher up in the buildings where you can have a fireworks view or are they all lower?  Which buildings have the 2 bedrooms?  Thanks in advance!  40 days!!!



There are salt & pepper already in the condos.  2Bed condos are in every building.  Many of which are high up with fireworks view.


----------



## aseyrick

Rosebud123 said:


> Just check all the mattresses (especially near the headboards) and couch cushions/seams before you bring anything into the room. Also, make sure you store your luggage in the tub.
> 
> I've read that you should spray a bug spray containing DEET on the outside of your luggage before getting on a the plane to keep them away. Think of all the suitcases piled up against each other.... shudder!!



Good advice.  



budafam said:


> I got together with my MIL today to go over our grocery list for our stay at BC in May.  Do we need to bring along salt & pepper or is that provided in the kitchen?
> 
> Also a question about the 2 bedrooms.  Are there any higher up in the buildings where you can have a fireworks view or are they all lower?  Which buildings have the 2 bedrooms?  Thanks in advance!  40 days!!!



There are salt & pepper already in the condos.  2Bed condos are in every building.  Many of which are high up with fireworks view.


----------



## Annie78

Is there a lap pool (at least 20 yards)? I searched this thread but found no mention.
Thanks.


----------



## ::danielle::

aseyrick said:


> 1.  We are most concerned about peace & quiet and a nice view (lake, golf course or theme parks are all fine).  We don't need fireworks view nor proximity to pools, bars, playground, buses, etc.  And, we would like to be in a building that has been newly renovated (i.e., flatscreen TV, granite counters, etc.).  Can someone please make recommendations on which building(s) and/or specific rooms that we should ask for?
> 
> 2.  I know there were confirmed bed bugs in buildings 1 & 2.  Are there confirmed bed bug findings in the other buildings?
> 
> 3.  Are there baking sheets & toasters in the condos?
> 
> 4.  I read mixed reviews re: refills on soap, shampoos, detergents, paper towels, etc.  Can someone please confirm if WBC do still provide refills for these for free or do we need to bring extras?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!



We returned from WBC three week ago.  I stayed in a 2 bedroom in Bldg 4 with a fireworks view.  It was not updated.  

We did not have bed bugs.

Our unit did have a toaster but I do not recall seeing a baking sheet.  It may have been there but we didn't need it so I don't remember.

Each bathroom came with standard toiletries that you would find at a hotel.  The unit also came with 3-4 laundry and dishwasher soaps plus a small bottled of liquid dish soap.  I brought my own refills rather than contact the front desk.  We avoided the timeshare presentation and I didn't want to give them a reason to contact me about it.

For the person who asked about salt and pepper, there is some but it's a small little container (1/2" tall about the thickness of a fat pencil).  If you're going to cook a lot you'll want to bring your own.


----------



## carlbarry

Annie78 said:


> Is there a lap pool (at least 20 yards)? I searched this thread but found no mention.
> Thanks.



No.  You'll be hard pressed to find a pool of that type at a hotel/resort.  They just don't have them now.


----------



## MK2010

Where can I find an inventory of what is in the kitchen as far as cooking and baking dishes?


----------



## dtum

Sorry, this thread is so long, I got lost.  When i looked at Ken's site it says "deluxe" rooms.   What is the difference between Deluxe and Presidential?  Thinking about trying a 2-bedroom in Sept.


----------



## DCTooTall

Candleshoe said:


> 3. Parking distance to room.  How close is it from parking to your room?  We'll be renting a car and what I'm leaning to a home rental on is that I park, and walk in to my space.  I'd like to know how much of a hike it is at BC.   I won't know how ambulatory I'll be until the week before the vacation.  My flair-ups have no consistancy.   Of course, if it's REALLY bad, I'll be renting an ECV and that will be a non-issue. :/   But I'd rather not be on ECV with the family having to walk.



 There is parking outside every tower.   The real question on proximity has more to do with when you arrive back at the resort and how close you can find an empty space.   Personally I tend to prefer Towers 4, 5 and 6 over the others simply because of the parking garages and the fact it's less hassle than doing the ole' back and forth to find a spot.  (that said,  especially in Tower 6,   there is a bit of distance from the elevator in the garage down the linking hallway from the hotel to the Tower 6 elevators.)

If you are with a group with another driver however and find yourself not wanting or able to make the hike from a parking spot to the tower,  All the towers have a drop off spot right in front of the main building entrance,   so it isn't difficult (or really out of the way) to get dropped off at the building while someone else parks the car.




skateshome said:


> Thanks yall!
> This will be the first time the girls 4 and 5 have been so I'm thinking we will
> probaby take bus from DTD to the Contemporary and then take the
> monorail in.  I think that would probably make the biggest "splash" for them.
> 
> But just to be sure.....you do not have to be staying on Disney property to
> use Disney Transportation.  Correct?



I THINK all the Monorail resorts actually tend to share a bus from DTD.   As such,  you may want to keep that in mind when deciding which resort to exit at.    Contemporary has a nice (and rather short) walkway to the front gates of the MK.    It's actually quicker to walk to the park than to take the resort monorail since the Resort loop runs Clockwise (Meaning it's the first stop AFTER the MK stop,   so you'll be stopping at the TTC, Poly, and GF before getting to the MK.)     You'll have to decide if the "splash" is worth the extra time.

(Other option would be to take a DTD boat to one of the DTD resorts (Port Orleans, Key West, SSR) or the walkway from DTD to SSR and then catch a bus directly from there to the MK Bus depot.




budafam said:


> I got together with my MIL today to go over our grocery list for our stay at BC in May.  Do we need to bring along salt & pepper or is that provided in the kitchen?
> 
> Also a question about the 2 bedrooms.  Are there any higher up in the buildings where you can have a fireworks view or are they all lower?  Which buildings have the 2 bedrooms?  Thanks in advance!  40 days!!!



They provide an extremely small amount of salt and pepper.   Maybe enough for one meal.   For more you'll either want to bring your own or be prepared to buy some while down there.

The resort's inventory is primarily 2 Bedroom Deluxe units,   so you'll find them in every tower.   In most towers there are 2bdrm Deluxe units on every floor of the building and on both sides of the building.  The only exception to this is Tower 6 which is exclusively presidential units on the higher floors (I want to say everything above the 10th floor is Presidential units).




Annie78 said:


> Is there a lap pool (at least 20 yards)? I searched this thread but found no mention.
> Thanks.



  Traditional Lap pools?   No.   You won't find a lap pool at most newer hotels and resorts in the area if nothing more because the typical clientele of an Orlando area resort are people looking for a fun pool to hang out with... and with crowds at pools it'd be hard to do laps anyways.

That said,    If you are someone who likes an early swim,  the Lazy rivers don't start getting busier until late morning.   You could possibly literally swim laps around the river.  (only 3ft deep though)



dtum said:


> Sorry, this thread is so long, I got lost.  When i looked at Ken's site it says "deluxe" rooms.   What is the difference between Deluxe and Presidential?  Thinking about trying a 2-bedroom in Sept.



 Presidential units have upgraded furnishings,  decor, and appliances.   There are sometimes a few other minor things as well (bose sound system, etc).

 Beyond just being a more upscale feeling unit,   the biggest difference on a practical level is that Deluxe units have a pull out sofa while the Presidentials do not. (a victim of the upscale furnishings).    This impacts the maximum occupancy of the Presidentials,   and also eliminates a bed which could be used to help spread the group out and avoid some potential bed-sharing drama.      [I personally remember my brother and I hated sharing a bed on vacations]


----------



## aseyrick

Thank you so much, Danielle!!  (Def like your thoughts re: free refills v. timeshare hassle.)

Can anyone confirm which buildings have been renovated (or will be before Oct)??  

Also, anyone know about availability of baking sheet(s)?

Thanks again!!


----------



## JessLCH

Getting a little nervous about recent bad review on Trip Advisor...bed bugs, ants, poor service.  We got an amazing deal on a 2 bed presidential in building 6 for Thanksgiving, but starting to wonder if this is a mistake.  We normally rent DVC but had a bad experience with mildewy rooms at Saratoga Springs, so decided to give WBC a try for a fraction of the cost.  Having a clean, bug free property is non negotiable.


----------



## alicia080979

Does anyone know what types of pots & pans the units have? Are they non-stick? I am curious about the baking sheets as well. We are just trying to figure out what we need to bring to do normal, light cooking. We want to be able to make breakfast mostly (i.e. scrambled eggs, bacon, maybe pancakes or french toast) and maybe warm up leftovers in the oven or make a pizza once or twice. 

If anyone is arriving soon...could you take some pictures of the inside of the cabinets so we can start some sort of inventory list?


----------



## dtum

JessLCH said:


> Getting a little nervous about recent bad review on Trip Advisor...bed bugs, ants, poor service.  We got an amazing deal on a 2 bed presidential in building 6 for Thanksgiving, but starting to wonder if this is a mistake.  We normally rent DVC but had a bad experience with mildewy rooms at Saratoga Springs, so decided to give WBC a try for a fraction of the cost.  Having a clean, bug free property is non negotiable.



How prevalent are bed bugs?  We got them once while staying on Disney property and never, never want to go through that again.  At least staying at WH there aren't as many people coming and going.  This could be a very deciding issue for us.  I know all about checking the mattress, etc. but I could never rest easy if the possibility might exist in the building.


----------



## klfrech

I, too, am getting concerned about bad reviews via TripAdvisor. In addition to bed bugs and ants, people have expressed their frustration at check-in (rooms not being available until well after 4 p.m.)


----------



## carlbarry

The only time I stayed there, September 2009, there were several of us waiting and waiting, and our rooms weren't ready until after 4 pm.
And when I stayed at the Wyndham Grand this past December, the computer was down, and there was a bunch of us sitting and waiting to check in until it was fixed.


----------



## Upatnoon

JessLCH said:


> Getting a little nervous about recent bad review on Trip Advisor...bed bugs, ants, poor service.  We got an amazing deal on a 2 bed presidential in building 6 for Thanksgiving, but starting to wonder if this is a mistake.  We normally rent DVC but had a bad experience with mildewy rooms at Saratoga Springs, so decided to give WBC a try for a fraction of the cost.  Having a clean, bug free property is non negotiable.


It's interesting how all the negative reviews are on TripAdvisor and there are none in the thousands of posts here.


----------



## jujube

JessLCH said:


> Getting a little nervous about recent bad review on Trip Advisor...bed bugs, ants, poor service.  We got an amazing deal on a 2 bed presidential in building 6 for Thanksgiving, but starting to wonder if this is a mistake.  We normally rent DVC but had a bad experience with mildewy rooms at Saratoga Springs, so decided to give WBC a try for a fraction of the cost.  Having a clean, bug free property is non negotiable.



Honestly, the only good thing about trip advisor is the photos. There are so many scam reviews that I've seen there over the years. Some are outright lies.
I would trust the reviews here on the DIS because believe me, if the review is not accurate, someone will jump in and correct really quickly.


----------



## aseyrick

dtum said:


> How prevalent are bed bugs?  We got them once while staying on Disney property and never, never want to go through that again.  At least staying at WH there aren't as many people coming and going.  This could be a very deciding issue for us.  I know all about checking the mattress, etc. but I could never rest easy if the possibility might exist in the building.



I've read through EVERY SINGLE PAINSTAKING post on both this and the 1st BC thread.  There were only 2 instances of bed bugs that were mentioned - 1 in Building 1 & another in Building 2, but both situations were averted by the vacationers when they arrived and looked.  That's why I wanted to know if there were other areas of infestations in the other buildings.  Regardless, I will def look.  

I agree w/ the previous posters re: negative reviews.  We tend to ignore the good and focus on the bad.  It's sexier.  I booked despite some of the negative reviews as the GREAT majority are positive.


----------



## disney-akj

I just checked out from our stay on Saturday.  We had a two bedroom in Tower 3.  We checked the beds upon arrival (sheets, in between mattress and box springs, head board area) and everything looked fine.  We had a great stay and loved the resort!!!  Can't say enough positive things about our 8 night stay!  We also arrived a little after 3:00 on a Friday and we were allowed to check in before 4:00 with little waiting.  A few "no thank yous" at the parking desk and we went up to our room to wait for our luggage to be delivered to us.


----------



## budafam

Another really silly question... do they have an all Disney channel?  Like the one you get in the Disney resorts with Stacy and the "must-do's"?  I was browsing through pictures the other night and came across one of a tv with her picture on it and I got super excited.  I love watching it in the mornings before we head off to the parks and if I'll be able to do that at BC, I'm even MORE excited (silly, I know)


----------



## MinnieTeacher

We really want to stay at Bonnet Creek on our June trip!! It looks wonderful!! We have got quotes from Farrells, vacation strategy and Ken Price. Ken's looks the best if we could get it for $120.00 per night after the 60 days. Has anyone waited until the 60 day mark to book with him? If I wait that long what are the chances he will have something for 8 nights in June? If I book now what are the chances he will reduce his price at the 60 day mark? So confused on what to do!!


----------



## emma9630

Just booked for 7 nights in a 1 bedroom Presidential suite Nov 23rd!!! So excited, it's our first trip to Disney


----------



## talulabelle

MinnieTeacher said:


> We really want to stay at Bonnet Creek on our June trip!! It looks wonderful!! We have got quotes from Farrells, vacation strategy and Ken Price. Ken's looks the best if we could get it for $120.00 per night after the 60 days. Has anyone waited until the 60 day mark to book with him? If I wait that long what are the chances he will have something for 8 nights in June? If I book now what are the chances he will reduce his price at the 60 day mark? So confused on what to do!!



I suggest you head over to Ebay.  There is a seller (REDWEEKS4LESS) that is auctioning several June weeks for pretty awesome prices with no reserve. The feedback on the seller looks very good.


----------



## DCTooTall

JessLCH said:


> Getting a little nervous about recent bad review on Trip Advisor...bed bugs, ants, poor service.  We got an amazing deal on a 2 bed presidential in building 6 for Thanksgiving, but starting to wonder if this is a mistake.  We normally rent DVC but had a bad experience with mildewy rooms at Saratoga Springs, so decided to give WBC a try for a fraction of the cost.  Having a clean, bug free property is non negotiable.





Upatnoon said:


> It's interesting how all the negative reviews are on TripAdvisor and there are none in the thousands of posts here.



  My impression from TripAdvisor tends to be that it's negative reviews are not that good of an indicator of this resort.   A lot of people who post the negative reviews there are from people expecting a hotel,  not a timeshare resort.  There is a very big difference between the 2 in the way things are done, and also in the services provided by the place.    If you are expecting a hotel,   then the issues with the sales weasels,   lack of daily housekeeping,  towel checkout, lack a flexibility with checkin/check out times,  and until the Grand opened,  lack of onsite extras like food,    which are quite common and normal in Timeshare resorts and how they operate become a much bigger issue.

  I think one thing that helps with all the great reviews we receive here on the resort is that people who book after reading about it here are given a much more realistic set of expectations.  You tend to go into it expecting to not be waited on hand and foot like you might at a hotel,   and realize that you are getting a great deal on great accommodations and some of those little things that a hotel might offer which are missing are worth missing when you look at all you are getting for the $$. 



dtum said:


> How prevalent are bed bugs?  We got them once while staying on Disney property and never, never want to go through that again.  At least staying at WH there aren't as many people coming and going.  This could be a very deciding issue for us.  I know all about checking the mattress, etc. but I could never rest easy if the possibility might exist in the building.



  I think in this day and age, especially in such a major travel location like Orlando,   there is a possibility they might exist anywhere, even a Disney resort.   All it takes is that the guest before you came from one of the regions suffering infestation issues.   

  The good news is that Wyndham does a good job dealing with any reported issues.  They don't seem to have any major issues with them,  and if you are worried about bed bugs just do the usual recommended checks when you first arrive should be sufficient to put your mind at ease.    (personally I've been there several times and never had an issue)


----------



## Tracey123

MK2010 said:


> Where can I find an inventory of what is in the kitchen as far as cooking and baking dishes?



Look on this link and go to post #98.  On that post there are a lot of pictures of the kitchen and it basically will give you an inventory.  I didn't see baking sheets, but there is a deep pyrex that you might be able to use.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303


Someone else asked about the Disney channel and they do have it at BC


----------



## MinnieTeacher

talulabelle said:


> I suggest you head over to Ebay.  There is a seller (REDWEEKS4LESS) that is auctioning several June weeks for pretty awesome prices with no reserve. The feedback on the seller looks very good.



I've already went that route and lost the bid. By someone elses suggestion I messaged that particular seller about booking the week without the auction, but never heard from redweeks4less. Maybe I'll try again.


----------



## Disneyforus

MinnieTeacher said:


> I've already went that route and lost the bid. By someone elses suggestion I messaged that particular seller about booking the week without the auction, but never heard from redweeks4less. Maybe I'll try again.



I found an auction that was close to my dates, but needed 11 nights total so I messaged the seller to see if he could be flexible.  Not only could he accomodate but he booked the first portion(6 nts) that fell within the 60 days and then waited for 5 days to book the second half (5 nts) within 60 days and listed them both at a prearranged time on Ebay so I could "buy it now".  It was perfect!  He has 100% postiive feedback.  I got a 2BR for 11 nights total for $1,060.

You can PM me if you need any additional information.


----------



## MK2010

Tracey123 said:


> Look on this link and go to post #98.  On that post there are a lot of pictures of the kitchen and it basically will give you an inventory.  I didn't see baking sheets, but there is a deep pyrex that you might be able to use.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303
> 
> 
> Someone else asked about the Disney channel and they do have it at BC



Thanks Tracy123!


----------



## budafam

Tracey123 said:


> Someone else asked about the Disney channel and they do have it at BC



The same one as at the resorts?  With Stacy?  Oh happy days!!!  Thank you!


----------



## disney-akj

budafam said:


> Another really silly question... do they have an all Disney channel?  Like the one you get in the Disney resorts with Stacy and the "must-do's"?  I was browsing through pictures the other night and came across one of a tv with her picture on it and I got super excited.  I love watching it in the mornings before we head off to the parks and if I'll be able to do that at BC, I'm even MORE excited (silly, I know)



Yes, we watched a lot of Stacy the last few days



MinnieTeacher said:


> We really want to stay at Bonnet Creek on our June trip!! It looks wonderful!! We have got quotes from Farrells, vacation strategy and Ken Price. Ken's looks the best if we could get it for $120.00 per night after the 60 days. Has anyone waited until the 60 day mark to book with him? If I wait that long what are the chances he will have something for 8 nights in June? If I book now what are the chances he will reduce his price at the 60 day mark? So confused on what to do!!



We just returned on Saturday. I booked the 60 day mark with Ken for our spring break trip.  I contacted him in July and then again a few weeks before our 60 day mark to see if it still looked possible.  It all worked out and we got 8 nights from March 16-24 for $960.  I would contact him ASAP with your dates since your 60 day mark is probably approaching fairly soon, and tell him that you are hoping to book the 60 day rate.  Ask him if the outlook looks good, he is a honest and easy guy to work with (as well as his wife Denise).  He will be up front with you on the possibility.  He told me with the additional towers that the 60 day rates have been easier to come by, so I chanced it.  (Though I did have a back up hotel booked in case that I really didn't want to stay at, then cancelled when the 60 day mark worked out).  He also helped us get 8 nights instead of 7 nights, while others only would help us with 7 nights.


----------



## aseyrick

MinnieTeacher said:


> We really want to stay at Bonnet Creek on our June trip!! It looks wonderful!! We have got quotes from Farrells, vacation strategy and Ken Price. Ken's looks the best if we could get it for $120.00 per night after the 60 days. Has anyone waited until the 60 day mark to book with him? If I wait that long what are the chances he will have something for 8 nights in June? If I book now what are the chances he will reduce his price at the 60 day mark? So confused on what to do!!



fyi - With Vacation Strategies, it's my understanding that they are able to give you the less than 60-day rate upfront due to their premo status, which is why they always have the lowest rate around.  Believe me.  I checked.     My guess is June would be high/prime season, so the rate is higher, but most of the rates I've seen from VS has been under $100/night.  

Good luck!


----------



## disney-akj

VS quoted me $1300 which was roughly $160 a night for 8 nights.  Ken's 60 day rate was $960 for 8 nights at $120 a night.  Ken had the best deal quoted to me out of all of the mentioned parties since I waited until the 60 day mark (VS was actually the most expensive out of the 3 you mentioned).  Ebay deals didn't work for us either because of the dates.  I crunched a lot of numbers, and Ken was the way to go for us.  I was willing to book with the best deal.  Of course,  I went during the beginning of spring break which is fairly busy.  I am guessing you are in the same situation as us, because obviously the VS quote was higher or you wouldn't be asking- LOL : )


----------



## MinnieTeacher

I'm soooooo EXCITED!! Just won my bid on e-bay! Got a 2 bedroom deluxe at Bonnet Creek for a great deal!! Lower than VS or Ken's prices  Now to get on with the planning!! Thanks to everyone on here who gave great ideas and suggestions!! I'm sure I will have million questions about Bonnet Creek!


----------



## Maavernon

jujube said:


> I had the taxi dilemma as well. Taxis can get expensive. I have a corporate code: TI1  and a discount coupon AD5859JDP for Alamo that gives really good rates. I have a full size SUV for 4-20---4-26 that is $283.
> There's a code for a free day compact through full size:AF4917AAM
> Compact - 184.52
> Midsize-191.37
> full size - 207.47
> These are for my dates. Yours might be cheaper.
> 
> These codes include:This is for the full size car but applies to any in this group and also in the group with the above code for SUvs and minivans
> Step 3: Select rental options and calculate total
> Base Rate - Fullsize (USD)
> (1) Time & Distance ($200.43/Rental) 	$200.43
> Discount Coupon Accepted 	$3.37
> Contract I.D.  Pep Master
> Inclusive Rate Items
> No Charge Distance 	Included
> Collision Damage Waiver Full 	Included
> Extended Protection 	Included
> Upfront Fuel 	Included
> Customer Facility Charge 2.50/day 	Included
> Airport Access Fee 10 % 	Included
> Tire/battery Fee .02/day 	Included
> Florida Surcharge 2.00/day 	Included
> Vehicle License Fee .62/day 	Included
> Sales Tax (6.50%) 	$3.09
> Guaranteed Base Rate 	Included
> Unlimited Miles 	Included
> For information on coverage products, ex:Collision Damage Waiver(CDW) click here
> Subtotal 	$206.89
> Primary Driver Help Info 	Of age primary driver (25 or older)
> Underage primary driver (age 19  - 24) ($25.00/day)
> $0.00
> For Information on age requirements and exceptions, click here.
> Subtotal
> $0.00
> Additional Drivers Help Info Rentals that require Additional Drivers must be completed at the Alamo counter,
> or via Online Check-In or Save Time.
> 
> Additional Items  Help Info 	Booster Seat ($6.99/Day; $70.00/Max Amt)
> $0.00
> Greenhouse Gas Emissions Offset ($1.25/Rental)
> $0.00
> Infant Seat ($6.99/Day; $70.00/Max Amt)
> $0.00
> Child/toddler Seat ($6.99/Day; $70.00/Max Amt)
> $0.00
> Gps Navigation Device ($11.99/Day; $69.65/Week; $179.99/Max Amt)
> $0.00
> Personal Accident Insurance/persone ($8.00/Day)
> $0.00
> Roadside Plus ($4.99/Day)
> $0.00
> Return Fuel at any level ($3.72/gal)
> $0.00
> No refund will be given for unused fuel.
> The total upfront fuel charge reflected is an estimate based on
> the current prices and average tank size for the car class reserved.
> This charge may change at time of rental.
> Subtotal
> $0.00
> Taxes, Surcharges and Fees  Help Info Airport Access Fee 10 %
> $0.34
> Sales Tax (6.50%)
> $0.24
> Subtotal
> $0.58
> Calculate Estimated Total 	Estimated Total
> $207.47


Thanks so much for this info - some of it worked for me just now!  We are doing a split stay at poly 5/24-28 then WBC 5/28-6/2.  Plan to get rental from WDW car center and drop off at airport.  The coupon code worked, I got $25 off an SUV.  The corp code didn't seem to work for me.  Total price incl a car seat is $363.36.  Anyone think I can do better?


----------



## jujube

Maavernon said:


> Thanks so much for this info - some of it worked for me just now!  We are doing a split stay at poly 5/24-28 then WBC 5/28-6/2.  Plan to get rental from WDW car center and drop off at airport.  The coupon code worked, I got $25 off an SUV.  The corp code didn't seem to work for me.  Total price incl a car seat is $363.36.  Anyone think I can do better?



You're welcome. Unfortunately, the ID only worked for a short time.
Check out this thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2899031

Some people are also having luck renting through expedia.ca


----------



## Disneyforus

MinnieTeacher said:


> I'm soooooo EXCITED!! Just won my bid on e-bay! Got a 2 bedroom deluxe at Bonnet Creek for a great deal!! Lower than VS or Ken's prices  Now to get on with the planning!! Thanks to everyone on here who gave great ideas and suggestions!! I'm sure I will have million questions about Bonnet Creek!



Cool!So excited for you! Have fun planning!


----------



## disney-akj

MinnieTeacher said:


> I'm soooooo EXCITED!! Just won my bid on e-bay! Got a 2 bedroom deluxe at Bonnet Creek for a great deal!! Lower than VS or Ken's prices  Now to get on with the planning!! Thanks to everyone on here who gave great ideas and suggestions!! I'm sure I will have million questions about Bonnet Creek!



Good for you!  Did you find a seller that would add on the 8th night for you?  Just so I know for the future.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

Hey, everyone.  I just wanted to pipe in here about the bed bug situation.  I was the most recent "victim" of the bed bug saga. 

It wasn't that bad.  We are pretty diligent about checking so when we found evidence and then an actual bug, we called the front desk and got assigned a room in another tower.  When I contacted them later regarding their policy in dealing with the little critters, I was glad to hear that they take care of it properly.  I even googled the company that they use and it looks like they have a very good plan to deal with them.  

That being said, what I wasn't happy about was how WBC handled my family and our situation.  Not going to get into it again, been there done that, even on my TR.  But, I know that if the same situation came up at WDW resort, we would have been taken MUCH better care of than we were. 

Now, on to the whole, can't stay where there have been bed bugs thought process....
Check out bedbugregistry.com...or better yet, DON'T.  Because you will never leave home again.  They are EVERYWHERE!  Sorry to burst anyone's bubble.  We stayed in a building in Disney's Caribbean Beach the very month that they had a HUGE bed bug infestation.  Never knew it, never came home with any of the little buggers.  We were VERY lucky.  So, now we check every time we stay somewhere.  It's just become habit now. 

Please, don't let these things keep you from staying anywhere.  It's part of the life and times we live in these days.  Every one travels so far across the globe and the bed bugs are traveling with us.  Just be diligent!


----------



## dtum

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Hey, everyone.  I just wanted to pipe in here about the bed bug situation.  I was the most recent "victim" of the bed bug saga.
> It wasn't that bad.  We are pretty diligent about checking so when we found evidence and then an actual bug, we called the front desk and got assigned a room in another tower.  When I contacted them later regarding their policy in dealing with the little critters, I was glad to hear that they take care of it properly.  I even googled the company that they use and it looks like they have a very good plan to deal with them.
> 
> That being said, what I wasn't happy about was how WBC handled my family and our situation.  Not going to get into it again, been there done that, even on my TR.  But, I know that if the same situation came up at WDW resort, we would have been taken MUCH better care of than we were.
> 
> Now, on to the whole, can't stay where there have been bed bugs thought process....
> Check out bedbugregistry.com...or better yet, DON'T.  Because you will never leave home again.  They are EVERYWHERE!  Sorry to burst anyone's bubble.  We stayed in a building in Disney's Caribbean Beach the very month that they had a HUGE bed bug infestation.  Never knew it, never came home with any of the little buggers.  We were VERY lucky.  So, now we check every time we stay somewhere.  It's just become habit now.
> 
> Please, don't let these things keep you from staying anywhere.  It's part of the life and times we live in these days.  Every one travels so far across the globe and the bed bugs are traveling with us.  Just be diligent!



Have to agree they are every where.  We got ours back in 2004 before they were "popular" and it was a Disney resort.  Never even knowing about them at that time other than the little good night saying we never thought of them.  We didn't even find out what the problem was until months later when they had infested our home.  It was absolutely horrible getting them out of our home.  So if you find them in your room, be careful where your clothes and luggage were sitting.  Bedbugs travel through carpet and love to "hitchhike" home with you.


----------



## MinnieTeacher

disney-akj said:


> Good for you!  Did you find a seller that would add on the 8th night for you?  Just so I know for the future.



No I just went with the advertised 7 nights. We will just get something "in town" for Saturday night.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

dtum said:


> Have to agree they are every where.  We got ours back in 2004 before they were "popular" and it was a Disney resort.  Never even knowing about them at that time other than the little good night saying we never thought of them.  We didn't even find out what the problem was until months later when they had infested our home.  It was absolutely horrible getting them out of our home.  So if you find them in your room, be careful where your clothes and luggage were sitting.  Bedbugs travel through carpet and love to "hitchhike" home with you.



Ugh!!  So true!  We made sure our belongings didn't make it past the front door before we checked.  Also, they can travel from luggage to luggage in cargo holds.  I got some great advice to put everything in garbage bags before packing to go.  Then making sure everything is "clear" before wearing them.  Then do the same for packing to go home and then wash everything in hot water but don't bring the luggage inside before inspecting it or leaving it in the cold or hot ....ie:garage or hot sun...there is a great website with lots of info...just google bed bugs...you'll find lots of info.


----------



## MinnieTeacher

I have noticed some things posted about lengthy check-ins. Is it not possible to check in earlier in the day than 4 pm with the expectation that you will not get in a room until after 4? What about Sunday check ins? Are they very busy or is it just particular days of the week? Someone on another post said something about lines wrapped around the lobby with clowns and pizza to entertain the kids  Is it really that bad? Starting to question my decision!


----------



## 2wins

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Hey, everyone.  I just wanted to pipe in here about the bed bug situation.  I was the most recent "victim" of the bed bug saga.
> 
> It wasn't that bad.  We are pretty diligent about checking so when we found evidence and then an actual bug, we called the front desk and got assigned a room in another tower.  When I contacted them later regarding their policy in dealing with the little critters, I was glad to hear that they take care of it properly.  I even googled the company that they use and it looks like they have a very good plan to deal with them.
> 
> That being said, what I wasn't happy about was how WBC handled my family and our situation.  Not going to get into it again, been there done that, even on my TR.  But, I know that if the same situation came up at WDW resort, we would have been taken MUCH better care of than we were.
> 
> Now, on to the whole, can't stay where there have been bed bugs thought process....
> Check out bedbugregistry.com...or better yet, DON'T.  Because you will never leave home again.  They are EVERYWHERE!  Sorry to burst anyone's bubble.  We stayed in a building in Disney's Caribbean Beach the very month that they had a HUGE bed bug infestation.  Never knew it, never came home with any of the little buggers.  We were VERY lucky.  So, now we check every time we stay somewhere.  It's just become habit now.
> 
> Please, don't let these things keep you from staying anywhere.  It's part of the life and times we live in these days.  Every one travels so far across the globe and the bed bugs are traveling with us.  Just be diligent!



Do you mind telling us what room and tower you were in?


----------



## klfrech

I too, am reconsidering (not because of the bugs), but because of very late check-ins that I've been reading about. I don't want to begin my vacation aggravated!

We will be checking in on a Wednesday. I'm hoping that mid-week is better than the weekend.


----------



## DCTooTall

klfrech said:


> I too, am reconsidering (not because of the bugs), but because of very late check-ins that I've been reading about. I don't want to begin my vacation aggravated!
> 
> We will be checking in on a Wednesday. I'm hoping that mid-week is better than the weekend.



It is.  The big 3 turn around days are Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.   mid-week checkins are a lot less crowded and busy,  and last October I was even able to check in early afternoon on a Tuesday.


----------



## disney-akj

I think people are more likely to post negative comments than positive comments.  I checked in on Friday, March 16 (spring break season, so busy) at 3:00-3:30ish with only one other person in line before me and was given my room with no wait.


----------



## MinnieTeacher

We will be renting a stroller for our little one and will have it delivered to the resort. We are planning a full park day for our check in day (will be arriving night before and staying in hotel). Will I be able to go to the resort on my check in day say at 8:00 am and check in and get my stroller? I by no means expect a room or need it until later in the day. Is this going to be possible?


----------



## DCTooTall

MinnieTeacher said:


> We will be renting a stroller for our little one and will have it delivered to the resort. We are planning a full park day for our check in day (will be arriving night before and staying in hotel). Will I be able to go to the resort on my check in day say at 8:00 am and check in and get my stroller? I by no means expect a room or need it until later in the day. Is this going to be possible?




You may or may not be able to check in at 8am.  I honestly don't know if they'll let you do the paperwork part that early,  and there can be lots of additional factors involved such as the day of the week and how busy the resort is.  (More likely when the resort isn't booked solid or there are orphan days with a mid-week checkin than if it's completely sold-old and 1/2 the resort is checking out that morning and refilling that evening with new guests.)

you Will however be able to stop by Bell Services at the main check-in building,   retrieve the stroller that has been delivered for you,  and have them hold your bags for you while you go to the parks.  (Including using the shuttle if you aren't driving to the parks)


----------



## MinnieTeacher

DCTooTall said:


> You may or may not be able to check in at 8am.  I honestly don't know if they'll let you do the paperwork part that early,  and there can be lots of additional factors involved such as the day of the week and how busy the resort is.  (More likely when the resort isn't booked solid or there are orphan days with a mid-week checkin than if it's completely sold-old and 1/2 the resort is checking out that morning and refilling that evening with new guests.)
> 
> you Will however be able to stop by Bell Services at the main check-in building,   retrieve the stroller that has been delivered for you,  and have them hold your bags for you while you go to the parks.  (Including using the shuttle if you aren't driving to the parks)





Good to know that I can pick up my stroller early enough to make rope drop !! Thanks!!


----------



## jujube

klfrech said:


> I too, am reconsidering (not because of the bugs), but because of very late check-ins that I've been reading about. I don't want to begin my vacation aggravated!
> 
> We will be checking in on a Wednesday. I'm hoping that mid-week is better than the weekend.



Disney resort check in is not until 3 and DVC until 4. We've been able to leave our luggage and go to the parks. DVC check in have been as late as 5:45 for us.


----------



## deekaypee

Thought it was finally time that I chimed in on this thread.... 

I've stayed at WBC several times in the last year, usually in a 1 bedroom Deluxe as I travel solo for work or with my DH. (I had two stays upgraded to a 2 bedroom.) It is my preferred place to stay, for the price and space, when visiting Walt Disney World. 

Here's a link to my flickr photos from my first stay. They are representative of the Deluxe accommodations I've stayed at, whether 1 or 2 bedrooms. Some of the photos are just for fun, but others will provide a sense of what the resort and 1 bedroom Deluxe look like. 

FWIW, here's a bit about my stays: I've stayed at buildings 1, 3, 5, 6. While I have no strong preferences - esp. since I use a rental car - I like buildings 5 and 6 for their proximity to the lazy river and Pirate-themed pool, a fitness center and an activity/business area.

Because most of my stays are decided at under the 60-day mark, I usually book with Ken and Denise (Vacation Upgrades) at $100/night. They've worked very well with my last-minute needs. I may try Vacation Strategy at some point, but I've been very happy with VU and enjoy my relationship with them. 

My latest stay, two weeks ago and another last-minute trip, I couldn't get the availability I needed through VU or VS - it was spring break. I did, however, bid on and won a 7-night stay at 1 bedroom Deluxe on eBay through renting_resorts (Resort Rentals International). I paid $110/night during Disney's busy period. No complaints about RRI, although I prefer the more personal touch that Ken/Denise provide.


----------



## aseyrick

Someone earlier had asked about *rental car discount codes*.  I read through the WBC thread and found x474200 with Budget which gave me 50% off of our suv for $302 in October!!  That's about the best savings tip I got.  Plus, it makes DH happy that we don't have to go offsite to get the rental.  



ash-n-brensmom said:


> Now, on to the whole, can't stay where there have been bed bugs thought process....
> Check out bedbugregistry.com...or better yet, DON'T.  Because you will never leave home again.  They are EVERYWHERE!  Sorry to burst anyone's bubble.  We stayed in a building in Disney's Caribbean Beach the very month that they had a HUGE bed bug infestation.  Never knew it, never came home with any of the little buggers.  We were VERY lucky.  So, now we check every time we stay somewhere.  It's just become habit now.




Actually, I looked on that registry and couldn't find BC??    I do appreciate the advice and still plan on staying there.  Just gives me the creeps, 'tis all.  


RE:  *WBC Fitness center *- can someone please tell me where it is located?  The earlier post mentioned Bldg 5 & 6?  Are there no others at WBC?  We are thinking about requesting Bldgs 1-3 b/c they seem to be the quietest ones but would like to be close to the fitness center since we're workout buffs.  

Also, can anyone please tell me *which buildings have been renovated*?

TIA!!


----------



## aseyrick

deekaypee said:


> Thought it was finally time that I chimed in on this thread....
> 
> Here's a link to my flickr photos from my first stay. They are representative of the Deluxe accommodations I've stayed at, whether 1 or 2 bedrooms. Some of the photos are just for fun, but others will provide a sense of what the resort and 1 bedroom Deluxe look like.



You are AWESOME!  Thank you for those fantastic pictures!  That's the most I've seen and in such detail!!  

I noticed that there weren't any pots or add'l pans in your unit.  It seems like that differs from condo to condo??  We do plan on cooking our breakfasts there, so I'm hoping ours will have all the pots & pans.

Thanks again!


----------



## MinnieTeacher

aseyrick said:


> You are AWESOME!  Thank you for those fantastic pictures!  That's the most I've seen and in such detail!!
> 
> I noticed that there weren't any pots or add'l pans in your unit.  It seems like that differs from condo to condo??  We do plan on cooking our breakfasts there, so I'm hoping ours will have all the pots & pans.
> 
> Thanks again!



Great Pics!!  Do you know which building the children's water play splash pad is located? My little one is going to love that!!!


----------



## goNDmay9

SOOOOOOO Excited.  We are leaving tomorrow night for a quick weekend vacay at Bonnet Creek.  

We will probably be getting in around 3AM ish Friday morning.  I cannot wait!!!

This is our first stay.  I so have pixie dust in my eyes about staying on-site, so I am excited to try the most coveted Bonnet Creek.  

PS - literally 1/3 of the price versus on-site!  YIPPPEEE SKIPPPEEE.


----------



## goNDmay9

That we will be taking DD (5 months) for her FIRST trip!!!!  

Since we will only be there for the weekend, i am debating on whether to fight the spring break / easter crowds at MK - or just rent a cabana and hang out poolside.  

soooo excited.


----------



## MinnieTeacher

goNDmay9 said:


> SOOOOOOO Excited.  We are leaving tomorrow night for a quick weekend vacay at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> We will probably be getting in around 3AM ish Friday morning.  I cannot wait!!!
> 
> This is our first stay.  I so have pixie dust in my eyes about staying on-site, so I am excited to try the most coveted Bonnet Creek.
> 
> PS - literally 1/3 of the price versus on-site!  YIPPPEEE SKIPPPEEE.[/QUO
> 
> Have a wonderful trip!! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## deekaypee

aseyrick said:


> You are AWESOME!  Thank you for those fantastic pictures!  That's the most I've seen and in such detail!!
> 
> I noticed that there weren't any pots or add'l pans in your unit.  It seems like that differs from condo to condo??  We do plan on cooking our breakfasts there, so I'm hoping ours will have all the pots & pans.
> 
> Thanks again!



Huh. I was sure there were photos of pots and pans in there. Yes, they have a couple of basics pots and pans - good for quick dishes like pasta. I don't remember seeing a baking sheet. There is a toaster. Glass bowls, with lids, for prep and storage. In the 1 bedrooms, there are anywhere between 4-6 of an item like plates or glasses, usually 8 for the 2 bedrooms. 

During one stay, I only had 3 wine and water glasses - I didn't need them but I reported it so as not be be charged (paranoid). Shortly after I called, housekeeping had brought up replacements *and* extra glasses. I'm sure they'd do the same if you needed an extra pot or pan. 

I'm on my iPad, making it hard to quote, but here are other questions.

Water play areas: There are a couple of children's water play areas - one near the main building, the other near building 3 (which has a small slide and is near the children's play structure and mini golf). But all the pools have fun details for kids, like the water cannons at the lazy river/pirate area. The ones in my pictures 38-39 are at the main building. 

Fitness centers: There are two fitness centers, building 6 and the main building. Both are small - a couple of ellipticals, treadmills, bikes and weights/weight machines. There are wall TVs, towels, water. Truthfully, it's my biggest (minor) disappointment for the resort - two small fitness not really bigger or better outfitted than most leisure-oriented hotels I've stayed at. (Not checked out facilities at the hotel.) I can work with it because I run outdoors while at WDW (WBC is okay, if not scenic for short runs - head to Disney's CBR). And at least in building 6 you can control the air temperature.


----------



## kwhite1022

We leave in a day and a half, and I really shouldnt be spending time on here   anyways, I was wondering about the grills.  I know I saw mention on this thread somewhere that grill were available, how does that work and where would you find them?  TIA


----------



## KYoung2000

DCTooTall said:


> You may or may not be able to check in at 8am.  I honestly don't know if they'll let you do the paperwork part that early,  and there can be lots of additional factors involved such as the day of the week and how busy the resort is.  (More likely when the resort isn't booked solid or there are orphan days with a mid-week checkin than if it's completely sold-old and 1/2 the resort is checking out that morning and refilling that evening with new guests.)
> 
> you Will however be able to stop by Bell Services at the main check-in building,   retrieve the stroller that has been delivered for you,  and have them hold your bags for you while you go to the parks.  (Including using the shuttle if you aren't driving to the parks)



From my experience over the last couple years, I was able to check in at 8:30am on a Saturday as we usually arrive very early after driving trough the night.  We are not able to get a room at that time, rather they took my cell number and called us when our room was usually around 2pm.  Not sure if this will still be the case but it was for us so give it a try.  Also if you check in that early (as posted by others as well) it appears that you have a better chance or switching into a room location that you would like since the large number of guests haven't checked in yet.   Again, just my theory.  enjoy your trip!!


----------



## LynnTH

Hi everyone.  Just starting to think about a trip for 2013 - late May/Early June when kids are out of school. (They are done before Memorial Day).  Have only stayed on site - last 3 trips rented DVC Points at AKV and BW.  Loved being able to walk to Epcot and I don't have any issues with the Disney busses.  This resort looks awesome but am afraid to step out of the comfort zone...  So, a few questions.

1. Do the buses run quite frequently to parks or only a few times a day?
2. Does the resort have a food court type area?  I love having my refillable mug at Disney and refilling anytime I want (love my fountain pop). Does BC have anything like that?
3. Do they have busses that go to other places (Universal, Seaworld etc).

Have never rented a car before at Disney cuz I don't like to think about anything and getting on a bus has worked fine for us so far..  Kids will be 14 and 12 when we go (if we go).


----------



## DCTooTall

MinnieTeacher said:


> Good to know that I can pick up my stroller early enough to make rope drop !! Thanks!!



 As long as your rental company has dropped off the stroller by then. You may want to double check with them to find out when they would drop it off so that you don't get there at 8am and then discover the stroller isn't scheduled to be delivered until noon.



LynnTH said:


> Hi everyone.  Just starting to think about a trip for 2013 - late May/Early June when kids are out of school. (They are done before Memorial Day).  Have only stayed on site - last 3 trips rented DVC Points at AKV and BW.  Loved being able to walk to Epcot and I don't have any issues with the Disney busses.  This resort looks awesome but am afraid to step out of the comfort zone...  So, a few questions.
> 
> 1. Do the buses run quite frequently to parks or only a few times a day?
> 2. Does the resort have a food court type area?  I love having my refillable mug at Disney and refilling anytime I want (love my fountain pop). Does BC have anything like that?
> 3. Do they have busses that go to other places (Universal, Seaworld etc).
> 
> Have never rented a car before at Disney cuz I don't like to think about anything and getting on a bus has worked fine for us so far..  Kids will be 14 and 12 when we go (if we go).



1. The buses are scheduled but tend to run often enough for most people's needs.  It's not the same as the "every 20min" of the Disney buses,   but from what I've heard they are scheduled often enough that most bus-only people don't have much of an issue.  The biggest thing tends to be that they do take a small break for a couple hours mid-afternoon so a mid-day resort break would be more difficult.     Once you are at a Disney park you can also always take the Disney transportation between parks, resorts, and DTD.

2. No Food court at the Resort.  There are 2 pool side bars which serve food at the resort proper,   and a small coffee/sandwich shop up at the main building.    The Wyndham Grand hotel on the property also has it's own pool bar, 2 table service restaurants,  and a coffee shop.       The onsite food options are sufficient,   but if you are looking for a free-refill type of soda fountain type thing,    there is not one of those.

3.  No, The only buses go to the Disney Properties.  There is no airport shuttle or shuttle to other area attractions.


----------



## MinnieTeacher

KYoung2000 said:


> From my experience over the last couple years, I was able to check in at 8:30am on a Saturday as we usually arrive very early after driving trough the night.  We are not able to get a room at that time, rather they took my cell number and called us when our room was usually around 2pm.  Not sure if this will still be the case but it was for us so give it a try.  Also if you check in that early (as posted by others as well) it appears that you have a better chance or switching into a room location that you would like since the large number of guests haven't checked in yet.   Again, just my theory.  enjoy your trip!!




This is what I'm going to try to do. I don't know what the big deal would be about checking in early if I know I'm not going to get a room. This is what we have always done at disney hotels and they would message us when our room was ready. I don't know why they would not want people to go ahead and check in as they arrive instead of everyone coming at the same time at 4:00. Thanks for the info!


----------



## jaysmom4285

Actually, they do have shuttles that go to other places like Seaworld and Universal and a couple of the big shopping attractions.  It isn't free and the schedule is somewhat limited, but it was posted on the reverse side of the WDW shuttle schedule.  I didn't pay much attention to it, as we weren't going to use it, but it was definitely offered.  I posted a picture several pages back of the WDW shuttle schedule.  If I can still find it, I'll post a picture of the shuttle schedule for other destinations.


----------



## DCTooTall

MinnieTeacher said:


> This is what I'm going to try to do. I don't know what the big deal would be about checking in early if I know I'm not going to get a room. This is what we have always done at disney hotels and they would message us when our room was ready. I don't know why they would not want people to go ahead and check in as they arrive instead of everyone coming at the same time at 4:00. Thanks for the info!



Remember that this is a Time Share Resort,   not a hotel.  Things work very differently.  (Although I will admit that since my first stay several years ago,  the resort has become more Hotel-like in it's operations...including check-out procedures)

Also one of the 'perks' for VIP level ownership is the ability for an early-checkin starting several hours earlier than the regular checkin time.  Considering the money VIP owners have given the company,  they need to be careful not to piss them off too much.


----------



## DCTooTall

jaysmom4285 said:


> Actually, they do have shuttles that go to other places like Seaworld and Universal and a couple of the big shopping attractions.  It isn't free and the schedule is somewhat limited, but it was posted on the reverse side of the WDW shuttle schedule.  I didn't pay much attention to it, as we weren't going to use it, but it was definitely offered.  I posted a picture several pages back of the WDW shuttle schedule.  If I can still find it, I'll post a picture of the shuttle schedule for other destinations.



I stand corrected.  i never pay much attention to the shuttle schedules since I like driving to my destinations,   but now that you mention it,  I do seem to recall something about non-regular shuttles.


----------



## LynnTH

1. The buses are scheduled but tend to run often enough for most people's needs.  It's not the same as the "every 20min" of the Disney buses,   but from what I've heard they are scheduled often enough that most bus-only people don't have much of an issue.  The biggest thing tends to be that they do take a small break for a couple hours mid-afternoon so a mid-day resort break would be more difficult.     Once you are at a Disney park you can also always take the Disney transportation between parks, resorts, and DTD.

2. No Food court at the Resort.  There are 2 pool side bars which serve food at the resort proper,   and a small coffee/sandwich shop up at the main building.    The Wyndham Grand hotel on the property also has it's own pool bar, 2 table service restaurants,  and a coffee shop.       The onsite food options are sufficient,   but if you are looking for a free-refill type of soda fountain type thing,    there is not one of those.

3.  No, The only buses go to the Disney Properties.  There is no airport shuttle or shuttle to other area attractions.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply.  That answers those questions. I'm sure there will be more!!


----------



## MinnieTeacher

DCTooTall said:


> Remember that this is a Time Share Resort,   not a hotel.  Things work very differently.  (Although I will admit that since my first stay several years ago,  the resort has become more Hotel-like in it's operations...including check-out procedures)
> 
> Also one of the 'perks' for VIP level ownership is the ability for an early-checkin starting several hours earlier than the regular checkin time.  Considering the money VIP owners have given the company,  they need to be careful not to piss them off too much.



Yes, I'm well aware that this is a "timeshare" not a "hotel"  But again as others have stated it never hurts to ask about an early check in and that's what I intend to do when I pick up my stroller. The worst thing that can happen is for them to tell me to come back at 4:00.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Regarding the early check-in issue, I don't think there's any problem in completing the check-in process whenever you get there.  You  just won't be able to actually get into the room until later.  We got to the WBC around 8:30 AM and did whatever check-in paperwork we had to do, which as I recall was minimal, at the front desk.  The front desk employee told us what tower and floor we were in, and I'm sure he knew the room number but for obvious reasons wasn't going to give it to us at that point.  We could have left our luggage with bell services, but we chose to leave it in our rental car.  We got our parking pass (which was absolutely hassle-free, thankfully) and went to Epcot for the day.  The front desk took our cell phone number and said they would call when the room was ready and they called in the early afternoon.  When we returned in the evening, we just stopped at the desk to get our room keys and went straight to our rooms.


----------



## MinnieTeacher

jaysmom4285 said:


> Regarding the early check-in issue, I don't think there's any problem in completing the check-in process whenever you get there.  You  just won't be able to actually get into the room until later.  We got to the WBC around 8:30 AM and did whatever check-in paperwork we had to do, which as I recall was minimal, at the front desk.  The front desk employee told us what tower and floor we were in, and I'm sure he knew the room number but for obvious reasons wasn't going to give it to us at that point.  We could have left our luggage with bell services, but we chose to leave it in our rental car.  We got our parking pass (which was absolutely hassle-free, thankfully) and went to Epcot for the day.  The front desk took our cell phone number and said they would call when the room was ready and they called in the early afternoon.  When we returned in the evening, we just stopped at the desk to get our room keys and went straight to our rooms.






Sounds great!! Hope it will work out for us like it did for you! Thanks!


----------



## jaysmom4285

Lynnth, on page 124 of this thread, post #1860, there are pictures of the WBC shuttle bus schedule that was in effect for our 2/11-1/8 vacation.  Others have said that that is a fairly typical schedule.  I think additional bus runs may be added at busier times.  Maybe this will be helpful.  

And just to reiterate, WBC does offer buses to Sea World, Universal and a couple other places, but those buses aren't free and don't run nearly as often.  But they are available.


----------



## DCTooTall

MinnieTeacher said:


> Yes, I'm well aware that this is a "timeshare" not a "hotel"  But again as others have stated it never hurts to ask about an early check in and that's what I intend to do when I pick up my stroller. The worst thing that can happen is for them to tell me to come back at 4:00.




 By all means... Ask.  I'm of the belief that it never hurts to ask.

 My comment was more aimed towards the "Why don't they want people doing it all day..." side of things.

  Plus,  There is always a difference between what official policies are,  and what the actual practice can be.      From Anecdotal evidence lately,  it appears they have no problems with letting people fill out the checkin paperwork earlier in the day.  From a practical standpoint,  it can help speed things up later in the day when they can start letting people check in because you have some people who've already filled out the paperwork.   BUT,   by still having the policies in place that they don't allow early checkins,  it protects them if they are unable to do so one day,    as well as still being able to offer the VIP ownership level perks of an early checkin.


----------



## pigletto

Well... we did it!!!!
I poured over this thread the last few days. We have only ever stayed onsite. And while I loved each of those trips, we need more room.
We invited dd's friend along for our August trip. So all of a sudden it's 2 adults, 2 teen girls and an 8 year old boy. We looked at renting DVC points, or booking OKW, or two rooms at a Value or upgrading to a Deluxe. 

My husband kept saying "What about that Bonnet Creek place you mentioned?
And finally I decided to submit a quote request with Vacation Strategy. 
We need a 2 bedroom for 8 nights in the end of August. They came back to me with a quote just hours later.

It worked out to about 122 a night. SOLD!!!!! 

With that savings we can happily rent a car. We are AP holders so all we have to do is get dd's friends tickets and make a budget for food for the week.
But I am THRILLED with the price and I love the look of Bonnet Creek. Very excited to try something new!!!


----------



## dtum

pigletto said:


> Well... we did it!!!!
> I poured over this thread the last few days. We have only ever stayed onsite. And while I loved each of those trips, we need more room.
> We invited dd's friend along for our August trip. So all of a sudden it's 2 adults, 2 teen girls and an 8 year old boy. We looked at renting DVC points, or booking OKW, or two rooms at a Value or upgrading to a Deluxe.
> 
> My husband kept saying "What about that Bonnet Creek place you mentioned?
> And finally I decided to submit a quote request with Vacation Strategy.
> We need a 2 bedroom for 8 nights in the end of August. They came back to me with a quote just hours later.
> 
> It worked out to about 122 a night. SOLD!!!!!
> 
> With that savings we can happily rent a car. We are AP holders so all we have to do is get dd's friends tickets and make a budget for food for the week.
> But I am THRILLED with the price and I love the look of Bonnet Creek. Very excited to try something new!!!



You're going to get addicted to staying off-site.  At least for us, when we saw how much more we can get we will never go back to on-site.  EMHs and dining plan (while paying full rack rates for everything else) do not interest us.


----------



## aseyrick

deekaypee said:


> Huh. I was sure there were photos of pots and pans in there. Yes, they have a couple of basics pots and pans - good for quick dishes like pasta. I don't remember seeing a baking sheet. There is a toaster. Glass bowls, with lids, for prep and storage. In the 1 bedrooms, there's anywhere between 4-6 of an item, usually 8 for the 2 bedrooms.
> 
> During one stay, I only had 3 wine and water glasses - I didn't need them but I reported it so as not be be charged (paranoid). Shortly after I called, housekeeping had brought up replacements *and* extra glasses. I'm sure they'd do the same if you needed an extra pot or pan.
> 
> I'm on my iPad, making it hard to quote, but here are other questions.
> 
> Water play areas: There are a couple of children's water play areas - one near the main building, the other near building 3 (which has a small slide and is near the children's play structure and mini golf). But all the pools have fun details for kids, like the water cannons at the lazy river/pirate area. The ones in my pictures 38-39 are at the main building.
> 
> Fitness centers: There are two fitness centers, building 6 and the main building. Both are small - a couple of ellipticals, treadmills, bikes and weights/weight machines. There are wall TVs, towels, water. Truthfully, it's my biggest (minor) disappoinment for the resort - two small fitness not really bigger or better outfitted than most leisure-oriented hotels I've stayed at. (Not checked out facilities at the hotel.) I can work with it because I run outdoors while at WDW (WBC is okay, if not scenic for short runs - head to Disney's CBR). And at least in building 6 you can control the air temperature.



Thank you!  There was a picture, but there was only 1 pan, no pots, etc.  Thanks for all the other info too!!


----------



## kleldridge

I'm here now if anyone has any questions.


----------



## jujube

kleldridge said:


> I'm here now if anyone has any questions.



Has there been any push to go to a presentation or any type of hard sell? I recommended this resort to my brother and his wife based on all of the glowing reports here on the DIS. If they have to go through this, i will never hear the end of it.


----------



## disney-akj

jujube said:


> Has there been any push to go to a presentation or any type of hard sell? I recommended this resort to my brother and his wife based on all of the glowing reports here on the DIS. If they have to go through this, i will never hear the end of it.



When I checked in on the 16th, I just had to say a firm no several times.  They offered me $100 too.  I said no again, then it was over.  Not too bad.  You just have to be polite, but firm.  $100 wasn't worth it to me to give up 3 hours of my time on vacation.  It all probably lasted less than five minutes.


----------



## mjohnson96

I just want to say thanks to those that started this. I would never had thought to try here nor use Vacationupgrades.  I booked a 3BR last night for our May trip and the price was outstanding  

I'm really looking forward to staying!


----------



## Tracey123

pigletto said:


> Well... we did it!!!!
> I poured over this thread the last few days. We have only ever stayed onsite. And while I loved each of those trips, we need more room.
> We invited dd's friend along for our August trip. So all of a sudden it's 2 adults, 2 teen girls and an 8 year old boy. We looked at renting DVC points, or booking OKW, or two rooms at a Value or upgrading to a Deluxe.
> 
> My husband kept saying "What about that Bonnet Creek place you mentioned?
> And finally I decided to submit a quote request with Vacation Strategy.
> We need a 2 bedroom for 8 nights in the end of August. They came back to me with a quote just hours later.
> 
> It worked out to about 122 a night. SOLD!!!!!
> 
> With that savings we can happily rent a car. We are AP holders so all we have to do is get dd's friends tickets and make a budget for food for the week.
> But I am THRILLED with the price and I love the look of Bonnet Creek. Very excited to try something new!!!



You may miss the food court and your refill cup, but that will be it!!!  The villas are very nice and having all of that room with your family is awesome.  You will not...I repeat not...go back to Disney after you stay at WBC...especially for the price!  $122 a night for 5 people.

Try ordering groceries from Garden Grocer, we used them for our trip last year and it was nice having everything delivered to our room.

We rented a car and like driving to the parks, it's SO MUCH FASTER than taking any bus...including Diney's!!!  Plus as AP members you won't pay for the daily parking.  ($14) Try obtaining a AAA diamond parking pass and park in the front row!!!


----------



## pigletto

kleldridge said:


> I'm here now if anyone has any questions.



I suppose I could ask anyone this question but maybe since you are there you can tell me
My ds LOVES waterslides. He's 8 and the bigger the better. Which building would be the best to request to be nice and close to a pool with a decent slide? 
I think I saw a picture of a pool with a nice looking slide but I am not sure.. all the info is starting to run together now!


----------



## skateshome

Give Vacation Stategies another GOLD STAR!!!
We originally booked for 4 nights but after looking into it a little further
realized we could stay for 7 for only about $400 more TOTAL including
park passes.  Well that was a no brainer so I called them back and they
didn't have anything but said they should get something about 2 weeks
before hand.  Well that made me a little nervous but decided what the heck.
Got the email last night.  Booked all 7 nights, 2 brm and leaving in 2 WEEKS!!!

Thank you VS!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

pigletto said:


> Well... we did it!!!!
> I poured over this thread the last few days. We have only ever stayed onsite. And while I loved each of those trips, we need more room.
> We invited dd's friend along for our August trip. So all of a sudden it's 2 adults, 2 teen girls and an 8 year old boy. We looked at renting DVC points, or booking OKW, or two rooms at a Value or upgrading to a Deluxe.
> 
> My husband kept saying "What about that Bonnet Creek place you mentioned?
> And finally I decided to submit a quote request with Vacation Strategy.
> We need a 2 bedroom for 8 nights in the end of August. They came back to me with a quote just hours later.
> 
> It worked out to about 122 a night. SOLD!!!!!
> 
> With that savings we can happily rent a car. We are AP holders so all we have to do is get dd's friends tickets and make a budget for food for the week.
> But I am THRILLED with the price and I love the look of Bonnet Creek. Very excited to try something new!!!



And with 2 teen girls,  Do not underestimate the advantage of having 2 bathrooms for morning prep.   

As for food,   one thing that i like about the full kitchen is that it's very easy to get milk and cereal (or other breakfast makings) so that while people are taking turns getting showered/cleaned up for the day you can have breakfast available for munch on.   It saves time compared to going to a food court,   and also can save a lot of money too because it's a lot cheaper to eat breakfast at the room compared to anyplace onsite at Disney,   AND you'll have eaten breakfast so you might find you are less likely to pig out or get stuck during typical meal rushes at the parks during the day.


----------



## pigletto

The two bathrooms is going to be heavenly!!
My husband is absolutely thrilled with the price too! I think we just needed a shove to get us out of our onsite comfort zone. 

We've always eaten breakfast in the room. We usually rent points for a studio. It's going to be so nice to have the option of a full dinner in the room. There are many times on our trips that I am just completely overwhelmed with heavy restaurant food. So I don't mind cooking a few nights and going out on the others.
And I've always done laundry once on vacation so we could pack less. It will be great to have the washer/dryer right in the Unit.


----------



## hopeandtink

I am so excited about our first stay here!! I won 7 nights in a 2 br for 340 on ebay!! This is prime season for $56 a night.  This is turning into a the cheapest trip ever! 
6 nights at Port Orleans Riverside $769-40% military rate
7 nights BC-$340
5-YES tickets, 8 day park hoppers with waterpark and more-$1107
driving-gas $500
Food and souvies-$750
total: $2936 for 13 nights for a family of 5!!


----------



## nancy155

hopeandtink said:


> I am so excited about our first stay here!! I won 7 nights in a 2 br for 340 on ebay!! This is prime season for $56 a night.  This is turning into a the cheapest trip ever!
> 6 nights at Port Orleans Riverside $769-40% military rate
> 7 nights BC-$340
> 5-YES tickets, 8 day park hoppers with waterpark and more-$1107
> driving-gas $500
> Food and souvies-$750
> total: $2936 for 13 nights for a family of 5!!



Congrats!!!  That is a great deal, and thank you for serving for our country.
Have a great time in Disney!!


----------



## hopeandtink

nancy155 said:


> Congrats!!!  That is a great deal, and thank you for serving for our country.
> Have a great time in Disney!!



My DH is the one serving, I will tell him for you.  He doesn't really like Disney so he isn't coming this time:
I am sure we are going to love BC.


----------



## mjohnson96

I am coming in for a convention and thought of changing the first part of stay from HGVC to Bonnett Creek.  It looks like from BC to the I-drive convention center is around 14 min.  I can't remember since it has been 15 years since I lived there so is that about accurate first thing in the morning.  I know the traffic toward Disney can be bad but what about traffic towards SW from Disney?


----------



## wdw&sonny

I am sure the answer is somewhere in the 133 pages of this thread, but can someone please tell me HOW to rent from an owner? Or tell me where to find this info?

Can you actually rent directly from the owner?  How?

What are the best sites to use?
Can you use priceline, ebay, hotwire...?

Thanks.


----------



## pigletto

wdw&sonny said:


> I am sure the answer is somewhere in the 133 pages of this thread, but can someone please tell me HOW to rent from an owner? Or tell me where to find this info?
> 
> Can you actually rent directly from the owner?  How?
> 
> What are the best sites to use?
> Can you use priceline, ebay, hotwire...?
> 
> Thanks.



The ones I see mentioned over and over in this thread are Vacationstrategy.com and Vacationupgrades.com (Or google both).
We went with vacation strategy. She explains everything on the site. You submit a request for a quote with your dates and she got back to me within a few hours (might be a bit longer on the weekend). The price was great and we decided to stop looking. Many people use Ebay as well, but for various reasons I wasn't as comfortable with that approach.

Those are two good places to start with people that have booked for many dis'ers in this thread. I've never seen a complaint about either one and I am happy with our experience thus far. We haven't gone on our trip yet but I don't anticipate any issues.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

I'm booked for the whole week and we don't have to check out, and check back in  anymore. The thought of it was driving me crazy. 

Today while I was at lunch, Denise from Vacation Upgrades called me to say that she found something for our week so I booked with her. It's going to cost me a little more than before but it's worth every cent. She and her husband were so very nice to help me with my dates. Being Thanksgiving week it was a little harder. Looks like Disney & Bonnet Creek will be packed!


----------



## webcreatrix

I just booked Memorial week through Ken. I'm so excited! We had planned to stay at the Wyndham Grand, but I think we will appreciate the extra space and savings in our 2 bedroom suite!


----------



## catra121

Hi all! I am going to be staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time this coming October. My dad just booked our family (my parents, me, and my brother...all adults) a 2BR. They reserved room 6702 for us (though I know that's not guaranteed but that's what they put us down for). My parents prefer tower 6 because they say it has its own bus.

Anyway...I've been to Disney many times and am honestly a die hard onsite fan but as I am not payng for this trip I have no complaints because I get to go to DISNEY WORLD this year and I did not think that was going to happen. I am very excited about the trip and am already planning out our days but there is one small item that has me concerned and perhaps you kind folks here can help me out.

I have a disability and need to use a rollator (4 wheeled walker with a seat). I have seen it noted on the first page of this thread that people with disabilities need to call 2 hours ahead to schedule bus service...is this just for those with wheelchairs/scooters or would it apply to someone with a walker too? The walker can fold up like a stroller and I could sit in a regular seat...but I just wasn't sure. Also...would one need to call 2 hours ahead (if it is necessary) for the pick up from the parks as well? My primary concern is that this is my first trip since I have needed the walker (I'm only 28 years old) and I am not sure how I will do when it comes to touring the parks and if I will need to get back to the resort on short notice.

We will most likely have a car...but I was hoping to not inconvenience the rest of my family if I have one of my spells or something. In all likelihood, if the return to the resort is necessary I will not be able to drive myself back and the bus would be the easiest option...I think. I did read everything about the buses (times they run and that there is usually a mid day break in the bus schedule) so I know there may be issues even just with that. But what I am curious about is if I will just be able to get on the bus or if I will need to call ahead 2 hours like it says for wheelchairs.

Hopefully it won't be an issue at all...but I like to be prepared for whatever scenarios I might run into just so my expectation levels are set accordingly and so that I can have back up plans in place just in case, you know? I have a long time before my trip (October) but I am so excited that I can't help but be thinking of everything already. Thanks to everyone in advance and this thread has been incredibly helpful to me already.


----------



## SalandJeff

catra121 said:


> ...I have a disability and need to use a rollator (4 wheeled walker with a seat). I have seen it noted on the first page of this thread that people with disabilities need to call 2 hours ahead to schedule bus service...is this just for those with wheelchairs/scooters or would it apply to someone with a walker too? The walker can fold up like a stroller and I could sit in a regular seat...but I just wasn't sure. Also...would one need to call 2 hours ahead (if it is necessary) for the pick up from the parks as well? My primary concern is that this is my first trip since I have needed the walker (I'm only 28 years old) and I am not sure how I will do when it comes to touring the parks and if I will need to get back to the resort on short notice.
> 
> We will most likely have a car...but I was hoping to not inconvenience the rest of my family if I have one of my spells or something. In all likelihood, if the return to the resort is necessary I will not be able to drive myself back and the bus would be the easiest option...I think. I did read everything about the buses (times they run and that there is usually a mid day break in the bus schedule) so I know there may be issues even just with that. But what I am curious about is if I will just be able to get on the bus or if I will need to call ahead 2 hours like it says for wheelchairs.



I'm sorry - I can't answer your question about the rollator on the buses.  I just wanted to point out that the buses for WBC pick up & drop off much further away than the WDW buses.  For example, at MK, you have to take the monorail or boat to the TTC, and then walk out to the bus parking area.  I'm not sure if this would be an issue for you, but wanted you to know ahead of time.  Have a great trip.


----------



## catra121

SalandJeff said:


> I'm sorry - I can't answer your question about the rollator on the buses.  I just wanted to point out that the buses for WBC pick up & drop off much further away than the WDW buses.  For example, at MK, you have to take the monorail or boat to the TTC, and then walk out to the bus parking area.  I'm not sure if this would be an issue for you, but wanted you to know ahead of time.  Have a great trip.


Thanks. I more or less assumed this was the case...it will be an issue with parking as well if we bring the car. If I could afford to stay on property this year I definitely would but it's just not in the cards. Free hotel, free flights, parents paying for food and park tickets...THAT is affordable. So I will just have to suck it up and deal with a little bit of extra walking. Thanks so much though for the thought. I might just have to plot out different spots in the parks to sit and rest for a while as that may be the easiest thing for me to arrange. There are always options...just need to sort out what will work the best for me.


----------



## dtum

catra121 said:


> Thanks. I more or less assumed this was the case...it will be an issue with parking as well if we bring the car. If I could afford to stay on property this year I definitely would but it's just not in the cards. Free hotel, free flights, parents paying for food and park tickets...THAT is affordable. So I will just have to suck it up and deal with a little bit of extra walking. Thanks so much though for the thought. I might just have to plot out different spots in the parks to sit and rest for a while as that may be the easiest thing for me to arrange. There are always options...just need to sort out what will work the best for me.



Since you said everything is paid for, could you afford to rent a wheel chair while in the parks?  Not sure what they cost or if they might have the motarized type available.  Just a thought so you can keep up with your family.


----------



## dizneechic

catra121 said:


> Thanks. I more or less assumed this was the case...it will be an issue with parking as well if we bring the car.



I'm assuming you have a handicapped hang tag that you can bring?  If so it should help with parking both at WBC and in the Disney lots.  if you don't have one yet, you have plenty of time to do so before you go.  It sure sounds like you would be eligible.

As for the buses, purely assumption here, but I believe the call ahead is so they have a bus there with the lift and additional space so a chair or scooter would fit on board.  If the walker folds and you are capable of handling the stairs then you would be in a similar situation as a parent with a stroller and for those no one needs to call ahead.


----------



## katallo

Does anyone know if all of the pools offer cabanas for rent?  I wasn't sure if they were only located at specific pools.  The cabanas look like a nice alternative on a hot day!  Also, have the units been upgraded with flat screen tv's?  Thanks


----------



## catra121

dtum said:


> Since you said everything is paid for, could you afford to rent a wheel chair while in the parks?  Not sure what they cost or if they might have the motarized type available.  Just a thought so you can keep up with your family.


Oh...I wish it were that easy but unfortunately there's much more to my disability than just difficulty walking and a wheelchair/ecv will actually be much more painful for me. I actually can do an alright job keeping up with everyone and setting a good pace (took months of practice and therapy...I was so discouraged when I first started out walking again after being stuck in a wheelchair for months and I realized that the only person walking slower than me was a teenage girl texting on her cell phone while she walked). But I can keep up. The issue in the middle of the day is more the heat and the effect that it has on me with one of the medication patches I am on. I need to be able to get out of the heat/sun during the middle of the day. And a rest to sort of take a break from the pain I'll be in from the walking won't be a bad thing either. The more I think about it...the more I think just picking out a couple of spots in the park where I can chill out for a few hours might be the better option than trying to get back to WBC and the room. Seems like it will honestly be more trouble than it is worth.

Thanks for the suggestion though...really appreciate the thought. The rollator is just the best option for me with my particular issues.


----------



## catra121

dizneechic said:


> I'm assuming you have a handicapped hang tag that you can bring?  If so it should help with parking both at WBC and in the Disney lots.  if you don't have one yet, you have plenty of time to do so before you go.  It sure sounds like you would be eligible.
> 
> As for the buses, purely assumption here, but I believe the call ahead is so they have a bus there with the lift and additional space so a chair or scooter would fit on board.  If the walker folds and you are capable of handling the stairs then you would be in a similar situation as a parent with a stroller and for those no one needs to call ahead.


Yes...I do have one of the handicap parking tags. I actually held off on getting one for a long time because I was just always worried someone else might need the parking spot more. Even when I was using crutches in winter I was just always afraid some old woman with a broken hip and oxygen tank would not have a spot because I took it. But now with the walker it is unfortunately necessary for me to get around, in and out of the car, etc. I will definitely bring this with me...but from experience I also know that just because you have a tag doesn't mean there will be a spot available for you to park in.

I was thinking along the same lines as you though regarding the buses...that it would be the same as a stroller essentially. I would have family with me that could carry it on an off the bus if needed (though if I were going back to the resort on my own then in those cases I WOULDN'T have someone with me....but then I can get the thing in and out of the car on my own so I bet I could figure something out). I don't know...it would be nice to have the OPTION of taking the bus but more and more it seems like it will be a bigger hassle than it's really worth.


----------



## lisacat00MN

katallo said:


> Does anyone know if all of the pools offer cabanas for rent?  I wasn't sure if they were only located at specific pools.  The cabanas look like a nice alternative on a hot day!  Also, have the units been upgraded with flat screen tv's?  Thanks



I know they are at Tower 6, and if I remember right from our walks, they seemed to be at the rest of the pools as well - $50/day according to the signs I saw.  Our unit in Tower 6 had flat screens, but that's all I can comment on.


----------



## roostersgirl

We are finally less than 60 days until our first trip to Disney/bonnet creek...we booked through Utopia vacations (Paul) and so far have been very pleased with service. We have a 2 bedroom deluxe for 7 nights..check-in May 20th. Final price was $735 usd, which I think is a great deal! After reading this thread I am going to take my chance on room selection, I am hoping for tower 5 or 6...don't care for firework view...kids want to be close to pirate pool.

 My only concern is that our check-in day (may 20th) is our dd's 5th birthday, I am worried it will be backed up for check-in at 4pm...I am really hoping to check-in at 4, unpack then take her out for birthday dinner then maybe trip to downtown Disney....after a long boring drive on her birthday it would be disappointing to have her wait for a while at check-in. Do you think we could call in the morning on way to condo to see if our room will be ready on time? Not sure they would even have room assigned for non-presidential suites?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

lisacat00MN said:


> I know they are at Tower 6, and if I remember right from our walks, they seemed to be at the rest of the pools as well - $50/day according to the signs I saw.  Our unit in Tower 6 had flat screens, but that's all I can comment on.



Does anyone know what the procedure is for cabana rental?  Is it first come/first served; or can it be done in advance?
TIA


----------



## aseyrick

skateshome said:


> Give Vacation Stategies another GOLD STAR!!!  We originally booked for 4 nights but after looking into it a little further realized we could stay for 7 for only about $400 more TOTAL including
> park passes.  Well that was a no brainer so I called them back and they
> didn't have anything but said they should get something about 2 weeks
> before hand.  Well that made me a little nervous but decided what the heck.
> Got the email last night.  Booked all 7 nights, 2 brm and leaving in 2 WEEKS!!!
> 
> Thank you VS!!!



Does VS offer parking passes??


----------



## BobbyBudnick

Just got back from a 7 day stay in tower 2. Bonnet Creek is awesome. I will never stay at a Disney Resort ever again. Even with my 50% cast discount Bonnet Creek will always be the best deal. Thanks again to vacationupgrades.com


----------



## Upatnoon

aseyrick said:


> Does VS offer parking passes??


Parking is free at Bonnet Creek


----------



## Tracey123

catra121 said:


> Yes...I do have one of the handicap parking tags. I actually held off on getting one for a long time because I was just always worried someone else might need the parking spot more. Even when I was using crutches in winter I was just always afraid some old woman with a broken hip and oxygen tank would not have a spot because I took it. But now with the walker it is unfortunately necessary for me to get around, in and out of the car, etc. I will definitely bring this with me...but from experience I also know that just because you have a tag doesn't mean there will be a spot available for you to park in.
> 
> I was thinking along the same lines as you though regarding the buses...that it would be the same as a stroller essentially. I would have family with me that could carry it on an off the bus if needed (though if I were going back to the resort on my own then in those cases I WOULDN'T have someone with me....but then I can get the thing in and out of the car on my own so I bet I could figure something out). I don't know...it would be nice to have the OPTION of taking the bus but more and more it seems like it will be a bigger hassle than it's really worth.



If I were you I would drive to the parks, park in the handicap spots and then if you want to go back to the resort you can always take the car and the rest of your family can take the shuttle back.  There are a lot of places to rest in all of the parks as well if you don't want to leave and go back to the resort.  

You are going to like staying at BC!  As far as the shuttle your walker would not be a problem since it folds up.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## reeltherapy

katallo said:


> Does anyone know if all of the pools offer cabanas for rent?  I wasn't sure if they were only located at specific pools.  The cabanas look like a nice alternative on a hot day!  Also, have the units been upgraded with flat screen tv's?  Thanks



We're in tower 2 right now. The cabanas are all in the area of towers 4, 5, and 6. Flat screen tvs in our 4 bdrm presidential.


----------



## skateshome

reeltherapy said:


> We're in tower 2 right now. The cabanas are all in the area of towers 4, 5, and 6. Flat screen tvs in our 4 bdrm presidential.



Are there fireworks with lake views from building 2 as well? 
I believe it has been completely renovated.....correct?


----------



## aseyrick

Upatnoon said:


> Parking is free at Bonnet Creek



Sorry, I meant for the parks.  Did VS provide free parking passes for the parks.

Thanks!


----------



## mousegear

aseyrick said:


> Sorry, I meant for the parks.  Did VS provide free parking passes for the parks.
> 
> Thanks!



Unless you have APs you will have to pay for the parking at the parks.  No one privides free parking passes.


----------



## nancy155

mousegear said:


> Unless you have APs you will have to pay for the parking at the parks.  No one privides free parking passes.



That is unless you are staying at a Disney Resort.  When we stayed at Wilderness Lodge Villa's our we received free parking at all of the parks with our resort parking pass.


----------



## carlbarry

nancy155 said:


> That is unless you are staying at a Disney Resort.  When we stayed at Wilderness Lodge Villa's our we received free parking at all of the parks with our resort parking pass.



If you have the Disney Resort parking pass on your dashboard, you will be waved into the parking with no fee.


----------



## aseyrick

Ok.  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## mkpat

BobbyBudnick said:


> Just got back from a 7 day stay in tower 2. Bonnet Creek is awesome. I will never stay at a Disney Resort ever again. Even with my 50% cast discount Bonnet Creek will always be the best deal. Thanks again to vacationupgrades.com


 

Seriously?  We were there 3/22 thru 3/25 and although the resrt was VERY nice, and I enjoyed my stay overall, I did not enjoy the experience.  By that I mean the bus schedule, the parking fees, the room not being cleaned in a timely manner (5pm and our room hadn't been cleaned?!) and the feeling that I was at Disney, but I wasn't at Disney. These issues are some of the reasons why I will probably never stay "offsite" again.


----------



## teacher31

mkpat said:


> Seriously?  We were there 3/22 thru 3/25 and although the resrt was VERY nice, and I enjoyed my stay overall, I did not enjoy the experience.  By that I mean the bus schedule, the parking fees, the room not being cleaned in a timely manner (5pm and our room hadn't been cleaned?!) and the feeling that I was at Disney, but I wasn't at Disney. These issues are some of the reasons why I will probably never stay "offsite" again.




I haven't stayed at WBC yet, but I don't think there is a parking fee for the condos and there isn't daily cleaning. Were you at the hotel or timeshares?


----------



## carlbarry

mkpat said:


> Seriously?  We were there 3/22 thru 3/25 and although the resrt was VERY nice, and I enjoyed my stay overall, I did not enjoy the experience.  By that I mean the bus schedule, the parking fees, the room not being cleaned in a timely manner (5pm and our room hadn't been cleaned?!) and the feeling that I was at Disney, but I wasn't at Disney. These issues are some of the reasons why I will probably never stay "offsite" again.



Were you perhaps at the Wyndham Grand?  That is a hotel, and there is a parking fee (I stayed there in January) unlike at Wyndham Bonnet Creek's timeshare facility.


----------



## BarryS

Well, I'm about to put Vacation Strategy's change/cancellation policy to the test. 

My wife started a new job and we won't be able to go to BC on the dates we originally booked for our September trip.

I'll post again with the results of my change request (but I'm sure they will handle it with no problem).


----------



## danjoealexis3006

Are there any good restaurants around Bonnet Creek that are not disney? Just wondering if anyone would be willing to share their favorites?


----------



## mkpat

carlbarry said:


> Were you perhaps at the Wyndham Grand? That is a hotel, and there is a parking fee (I stayed there in January) unlike at Wyndham Bonnet Creek's timeshare facility.


 
We stayed at the Grand.  It was for a 2 hour timeshare presentation, which was very educational and mildy entertaining.  I was surprised at the "no pressure" tactics of our guide.  I told him I wasn't interested and he left it at that; no bugging the crap out of you or getting the managers.  As I said, the property was beautiful, but I prefer the "Disney bubble"...


----------



## MinnieTeacher

Just got my e-mail confirmation from redweeks4less (ebay). Called the 
Bonnet Creek front desk and confirmed my reservation for June and everything was set and ready!! The purchase went very smooth with no problems! I also made my room request for a fireworks view high floor in a renovated room. He said all towers were renovated except tower 3. So excited!! Hurry up June 10th!!!


----------



## kvnchapman

BarryS said:


> Well, I'm about to put Vacation Strategy's change/cancellation policy to the test.
> 
> My wife started a new job and we won't be able to go to BC on the dates we originally booked for our September trip.
> 
> I'll post again with the results of my change request (but I'm sure they will handle it with no problem).



Let us know what happens.  And congrats to your DW on the job!   Off topic, I see you stayed at BlueGreen's The Fountains last October... do you mind sharing your thoughts?  TIA!


----------



## carlbarry

mkpat said:


> We stayed at the Grand.  It was for a 2 hour timeshare presentation, which was very educational and mildy entertaining.  I was surprised at the "no pressure" tactics of our guide.  I told him I wasn't interested and he left it at that; no bugging the crap out of you or getting the managers.  As I said, the property was beautiful, but I prefer the "Disney bubble"...



I stayed there in December on a similar promotion, except offered to me as a Wyndham owner.  What was funny was, I told her I had bought 49,000 points on ebay for $100.  She said, "Well, I guess I won't be selling you anything."  But in a few minutes was trying to sell me 63,000 points for if memory serves $11,000!!!!!  When I passed, the next salesweasel wanted to sell me a vacation for $200 a night.  I declined.  He kept jumping out of his seat and saying, "You just don't get it!  Why can't you understand? You have to think differently! This is a great deal!"
That being said, I stayed there for the 3 nights, and then moved to Old Key West for 5 nights.  As nice as Bonnet Creek was, I was much happier at Old Key West.


----------



## Tracey123

danjoealexis3006 said:


> Are there any good restaurants around Bonnet Creek that are not disney? Just wondering if anyone would be willing to share their favorites?



We like Bahama Breeze, Bonefish Grill, Outback & Miller Ale House.  They are all located about 10-15 minutes from BC and most of them have call ahead seating.  Miller's is very casual, but good food in a fun setting.  We like Bahama Breeze because it feels like your on vacation and they usually have some type of live music!


----------



## BarryS

kvnchapman said:


> Let us know what happens.  And congrats to your DW on the job!   Off topic, I see you stayed at BlueGreen's The Fountains last October... do you mind sharing your thoughts?  TIA!



Vacation Strategy gave me a new quote for our new dates - no questions asked! And the new quote was about $4/night less to boot!

The Fountains is a beautiful resort. It's on I-Drive near Sea World and about halfway between WDW and Universal. So if you're hitting other parks besides WDW, it's a great location. But, if you're just doing WDW like we were, it's about a 15-20min drive (which is why I wanted to try BC this time).

We stayed in an enormous Presidential Suite (~2700 sq ft I think) with me, DW, DD2, DD1, my parents, and four of our friends. It had 3BR, 3BA, 2 separate living rooms (w/sleeper sofas), full kitchen, dining room with large table, and a screened-in balcony with an outdoor kitchen w/grill and dining table. 

Very nice resort and we're totally spoiled because of that trip! We didn't spent too much time around the resort, but they have a couple pools and one has a water slide. There are a couple of restaurants on site, and a Benihana literally next door. I saw some shuttles, but we rented a van so I can't comment on them.

I would definitely stay there again if we were going to hit Universal or Sea World.


----------



## trolleyfanma

Can anyone tell me if the rooms have vacuums in them?
TIA


----------



## pigletto

trolleyfanma said:


> Can anyone tell me if the rooms have vacuums in them?
> TIA



I am pretty sure I read that there is no vacuum but that there is a carpet sweeper. I am pretty sure it was BC I read that about, but I spent so much time researching different places I could be wrong.


----------



## Gru

I am thinking of staying here this August.  I have never rented a timeshare before and I have a few questions....
Do you have to rent the inner tubes for the lazy river?
Are basic toiletries included (shampoo, soap, TP) or do you need to bring your own?  
Has anyone used Vacation Strategy?  I am worried about paying and recieving a confirmation, and then arriving there and finding my reservation was cancelled.....

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MapleGirl

Gru said:


> I am thinking of staying here this August.  I have never rented a timeshare before and I have a few questions....
> Do you have to rent the inner tubes for the lazy river?
> Are basic toiletries included (shampoo, soap, TP) or do you need to bring your own?
> Has anyone used Vacation Strategy?  I am worried about paying and recieving a confirmation, and then arriving there and finding my reservation was cancelled.....
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Hi Gru, 
You do not have the rent the tubes for the lazy river.  They just float along and you pick one up.

I have a question for everyone building off Gru's toiletries question. I seem to recall reading that toiletries are provided and that they are a nice brand.  Can some one confirm this and tell me what brand they are?  I could be mistaken and blurring my resorts.


----------



## my3kids143

MapleGirl said:


> Hi Gru,
> You do not have the rent the tubes for the lazy river.  They just float along and you pick one up.
> 
> I have a question for everyone building off Gru's toiletries question. I seem to recall reading that toiletries are provided and that they are a nice brand.  Can some one confirm this and tell me what brand they are?  I could be mistaken and blurring my resorts.



The toiletry brand is True Blue Spa.


----------



## MapleGirl

my3kids143 said:


> The toiletry brand is True Blue Spa.



Thanks!


----------



## budafam

Will there be enough shampoo/conditioners/etc. for a week stay or can you get more?  Just wondering if I need to pack some of my own or rely on their stock.  TIA!


----------



## DawnM

We have sat through similar.

My response, "Yeah, I don't get it, you idiot......I just can't THINK of spending 10 times MORE for my vacation than I just did!" 

What did you get in return for being treated like crap?  Did you get some tickets or something?

Dawn



carlbarry said:


> I stayed there in December on a similar promotion, except offered to me as a Wyndham owner.  What was funny was, I told her I had bought 49,000 points on ebay for $100.  She said, "Well, I guess I won't be selling you anything."  But in a few minutes was trying to sell me 63,000 points for if memory serves $11,000!!!!!  When I passed, the next salesweasel wanted to sell me a vacation for $200 a night.  I declined.  He kept jumping out of his seat and saying, "You just don't get it!  Why can't you understand? You have to think differently! This is a great deal!"
> That being said, I stayed there for the 3 nights, and then moved to Old Key West for 5 nights.  As nice as Bonnet Creek was, I was much happier at Old Key West.


----------



## DawnM

I have been doing a bit of research on booking for our next trip, which I HOPE will be in November.  We are waiting for Dh's job to figure out when they are sending him.

Anyway, Vacation Strategy seems to be the best deal.  They quoted me $625 for the week including taxes (7 nights) for a 2 bedroom.  This actually seemed low to me as I was expecting around $139/night plus tax.  But I am NOT complaining! 

Is this about as good as I will see price wise?


----------



## my3kids143

budafam said:


> Will there be enough shampoo/conditioners/etc. for a week stay or can you get more?  Just wondering if I need to pack some of my own or rely on their stock.  TIA!



We stayed for a week back in 2010 and there was not enough so I called the front desk. Within minutes one of the staff members brought up a bag full of toiletries for us


----------



## my3kids143

DawnM said:


> I have been doing a bit of research on booking for our next trip, which I HOPE will be in November.  We are waiting for Dh's job to figure out when they are sending him.
> 
> Anyway, Vacation Strategy seems to be the best deal.  They quoted me $625 for the week including taxes (7 nights) for a 2 bedroom.  This actually seemed low to me as I was expecting around $139/night plus tax.  But I am NOT complaining!
> 
> Is this about as good as I will see price wise?



I booked our next stay in May through Humaira @ Vacation Strategy and she quoted me $575 for one week in a 2 bedroom and $1100 for a 2 week stay. 
 We are going for 2 weeks this time around and figured for about $80/night we can't go wrong. Four more weeks to go!


----------



## Avalon_toon

Hi everyone, I'm wondering how far in advance of your trip that WBC confirmed your room if you booked with Vacation Strategy?

I sent my deposit March 20, Humaira's email said they were "showing availability" and I should hear from Wyndham 20-50 days in advance of our trip - and we are now 46 days away (13 days in a 2 bedroom!)

I'm sure it will get booked, but it does make me nervous not having a confirmed room with only 7 weeks to go.  I keep second guessing myself and wondering if I should make a back-up reservation somewhere...


----------



## my3kids143

Avalon_toon said:


> Hi everyone, I'm wondering how far in advance of your trip that WBC confirmed your room if you booked with Vacation Strategy?
> 
> I sent my deposit March 20, Humaira's email said they were "showing availability" and I should hear from Wyndham 20-50 days in advance of our trip - and we are now 46 days away (13 days in a 2 bedroom!)
> 
> I'm sure it will get booked, but it does make me nervous not having a confirmed room with only 7 weeks to go.  I keep second guessing myself and wondering if I should make a back-up reservation somewhere...



You should receive it soon, I received mine on March 21. I was worried too because I had sent her the deposit on February 29. I called Wyndham Bonnet Creek right away to confirm the reservation as well as put in my room request. I never heard from Humaira after the confirmation emails but her husband did leave a voicemail for me this morning to confirm that he had received the remaining balance and to call him with any questions.


----------



## mnorton

Can anyone help with info on how to keep the A/C  unit from cutting off if there is no movement in the room I seen a thread some time ago but can't find it now?


----------



## HeatherC

I think someone mentioned buying a helium balloon which moves around and may keep it from shutting off.


----------



## lizzygreen

mnorton said:


> Can anyone help with info on how to keep the A/C  unit from cutting off if there is no movement in the room I seen a thread some time ago but can't find it now?



I had copied this from these boards a while back in preparation for my trip next week! - So this is the extent of my knowledge! -The a/c unit is motion activated, so it doesn't run when you're out for the day. But also won't run when everyone is in bed, making for some warm and stuffy bedrooms. To override this feature, push and hold in the f/c button on the left side of the thermostat until you see 6P.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Avalon_toon said:


> Hi everyone, I'm wondering how far in advance of your trip that WBC confirmed your room if you booked with Vacation Strategy?
> 
> I sent my deposit March 20, Humaira's email said they were "showing availability" and I should hear from Wyndham 20-50 days in advance of our trip - and we are now 46 days away (13 days in a 2 bedroom!)
> 
> I'm sure it will get booked, but it does make me nervous not having a confirmed room with only 7 weeks to go.  I keep second guessing myself and wondering if I should make a back-up reservation somewhere...



We got confirmation on March 30 for a stay starting April 26.


----------



## jaysmom4285

mnorton, I'm one of the people who had posted about how to adjust the a/c.  Lizzygreen is correct about pressing and holding the button on the side of the thermostat until you see it read "6P."  From our experience in February, I think it might reset itself back if you adjust the temperature at any point after that.  The technique worked well for us the first night but not the second, so I'm thinking it does reset it self somehow.  Just to be safe, we did the button-pushing thing every night before we went to bed, and that seemed to do the trick.


----------



## nancy155

jaysmom4285 said:


> mnorton, I'm one of the people who had posted about how to adjust the a/c.  Lizzygreen is correct about pressing and holding the button on the side of the thermostat until you see it read "6P."  From our experience in February, I think it might reset itself back if you adjust the temperature at any point after that.  The technique worked well for us the first night but not the second, so I'm thinking it does reset it self somehow.  Just to be safe, we did the button-pushing thing every night before we went to bed, and that seemed to do the trick.



Thanks I too was trying to remember this, as I know it will be quite HOT when we plan to be there in July!


----------



## Disneyforus

We booked a cruise for Illuminations on Sun May 20, there are 6 of us but the boat will accommodate 10...so looking for a party of 4 to share the cost.

PM me for details if you are interested!  

(BTW, it launches from Yacht/Beach Club Docks so you don't need a park ticket for the cruise...just park at the resort)


----------



## mandysmom

We're just starting to plan a trip for mid-August, 2012. I'd like to have a reference point before getting quotes. What is a reasonable per night rate for a 2 bedroom for this time of year? We are hoping to book 12 nights. Thanks!


----------



## MK2010

I booked a 2 bedroom through Vacation Strategy for 12 nights Sept.1-13 for $1314. I paid $300 down and will pay out the rest 20-50 days before the trip. Ken Price may be able to get you a better deal by booking within the 60 day window. I just wanted all my ducks in a row at the same time with the freedom to pay it out.


----------



## auntmeme7577

I just made a reservation from Sky Auction for a 2 bedroom, last week of October.
Price with the auction fee and taxes is $575 for 7 nights!!
 This is the first time going there and first time doing the auction so we are excited and a little nervous


----------



## DawnM

I wonder if November is a higher rate for some reason?

$50 more for 7 nights isn't a deal breaker, I just hate paying more than someone else! 

Dawn



my3kids143 said:


> I booked our next stay in May through Humaira @ Vacation Strategy and she quoted me $575 for one week in a 2 bedroom and $1100 for a 2 week stay.
> We are going for 2 weeks this time around and figured for about $80/night we can't go wrong. Four more weeks to go!


----------



## auntmeme7577

DawnM said:


> I wonder if November is a higher rate for some reason?
> 
> $50 more for 7 nights isn't a deal breaker, I just hate paying more than someone else!
> 
> Dawn


 On Sky auction early October and all of November were higher for some reason
Hopefully you'll find out soon when your husband can go


----------



## skateshome

One week away......time to get BUSY!!!


----------



## Upatnoon

On the topic of fiddling with the air conditioner controls, I have not had this problem in the rooms I've been in, so you may not have to do this.


----------



## Disneyforus

Upatnoon said:


> On the topic of fiddling with the air conditioner controls, I have not had this problem in the rooms I've been in, so you may not have to do this.



Neither did we, we were in Tower 2 last year.  

BTW, we kept the ceiling fan on so I wonder if that was enough to keep the air moving to prevent if from turning off???




Happy Easter!! HE is risen!!!


----------



## esk

Hmmm...  someone on VRBO quoted me $1150 for a 2 BR Presidential, for 5 nights, in early Dec....seems like that is high, compared to what everyone else is finding?  (about $225 a night)

Or is a Presidential worth the extra $125 per night?  Granite and Stainless, those are the main difference?


----------



## dtum

esk said:


> Hmmm...  someone on VRBO quoted me $1150 for a 2 BR Presidential, for 5 nights, in early Dec....seems like that is high, compared to what everyone else is finding?  (about $225 a night)
> 
> Or is a Presidential worth the extra $125 per night?  Granite and Stainless, those are the main difference?



Wondered that myself


----------



## trishwal

We're staying the first week of June, got a quote from Vacation Strategies for a 2 Bedroom Deluxe for $614 for 6 nights which we thought was a good deal.

This might have been answered before, but is there a tower or section of 2 bedrooms that you would advice visitors to stay AWAY from - in other words, they're too inconvenient and/or not as well kept as others? Currently we're undecided about the view, so long as it's not an ugly view I'm happy. Which reminds me, which rooms have UGLY views  ?

New to DISboards, but glad to be here!


----------



## jakmak

Does anyone know if there is somewhere on the property where I can have our airline boarding passes printed out for the flight home? Thanks!


----------



## snappy

There was a business center in tower 6 with two printers and 2 computers.  In the main building there was a computer room with 4 computers and two printers.

You can log on and print them when it is time.


----------



## jakmak

Thank you!


----------



## Senator Tressel

esk said:


> Hmmm...  someone on VRBO quoted me $1150 for a 2 BR Presidential, for 5 nights, in early Dec....seems like that is high, compared to what everyone else is finding?  (about $225 a night)
> 
> Or is a Presidential worth the extra $125 per night?  Granite and Stainless, those are the main difference?


That is a flat out ridiculous price.


----------



## blackacex2

We are arriving on Saturday April 14th. My only request is a high floor for our 1BD. We won't check in until 5 PM when we get there. Does arriving after 4 mean we will probably get some first floor room facing the parking garage? I'm getting a little worried.


----------



## Chelley00

esk said:


> Hmmm...  someone on VRBO quoted me $1150 for a 2 BR Presidential, for 5 nights, in early Dec....seems like that is high, compared to what everyone else is finding?  (about $225 a night)
> 
> Or is a Presidential worth the extra $125 per night?  Granite and Stainless, those are the main difference?




I'm paying WAY less than that for a 3 bedroom in October.  I'd try looking somewhere else.


----------



## jaysmom4285

blackacex2, my impression was that the rooms are pretty much assigned well before you get there.  We arrived early, around 8:30 AM, knowing we couldn't get into our room that early, but we just wanted to get the check-in paperwork out of the way and go to a park for the day.  The man at the front desk told us what tower we would be in and what floor (we had requested a high floor also), and I'm sure he knew the room number, but he obviously wasn't going to give it to us at that point.  So if you put that in as a request, I think there's a good chance you'll get it, even if you aren't there til 5.


----------



## Upatnoon

blackacex2 said:


> We are arriving on Saturday April 14th. My only request is a high floor for our 1BD. We won't check in until 5 PM when we get there. Does arriving after 4 mean we will probably get some first floor room facing the parking garage? I'm getting a little worried.


I've checked in late and I've checked in early and my rooms have all been fine. When you check in, ask where your room is and if there are any options available.

If the resort is full, someone is going to be staying in rooms that are less desirable than others.

At some resorts, you can pay extra for "views" and "preferred" locations, but its pretty much the luck of the draw here.


----------



## SalandJeff

jaysmom4285 said:


> blackacex2, my impression was that the rooms are pretty much assigned well before you get there.  We arrived early, around 8:30 AM, knowing we couldn't get into our room that early, but we just wanted to get the check-in paperwork out of the way and go to a park for the day.  The man at the front desk told us what tower we would be in and what floor (we had requested a high floor also), and I'm sure he knew the room number, but he obviously wasn't going to give it to us at that point.  So if you put that in as a request, I think there's a good chance you'll get it, even if you aren't there til 5.



I don't know if this is always true.  Perhaps if you check in early, they have a room assigned and are able to give you that room.  We were at WBC in November.  We had requested upper floor, fireworks view, bldg 4 or 5.  When we checked in around 8 pm, the only room in bldg 5 was first floor facing the parking lot.  She did a lot of searching and the best she could do was an upper floor in Bldg 4 facing the parking lot.  Terrible view!


----------



## qcurly

RVINGDUDE:  
Have you completed your vacation with Vacation Strategies yet?  Just curious about your stay.  Was everything legit and did you actually get the room you were promised, etc...? 

I have paid my deposit with VS for 4 nights in Dec and I was going to pay in full tonight, but I wanted to hear from someone that had actually completed a visit with this company BEFORE I pay any more money.  I am a bit nervous b/c the price was so good.  I see lots of ppl have booked, but haven't seen any comments from anyone that had completed. 

Can you let me know how it went for your family?

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## qcurly

By the way.....
I am new to this so I am sorta lost.  When someone answers me, how will I know?  Do I have to keep checking back or will it come to my email?  (Of course that is a silly question, I guess, considering I will have to keep checking here for my answer if it DOESN'T come to my email. hahaha)


----------



## KingK12

I moved down to Orlando 2 years ago and the only thing I have to say is do your best to get the family vacation in before school lets out. If not you will not only deal with crazy traffic on I-4 to get there, you will also have to spend most of your time in the ridiculous lines hints spoiling the fun...


----------



## dtum

qcurly said:


> By the way.....
> I am new to this so I am sorta lost.  When someone answers me, how will I know?  Do I have to keep checking back or will it come to my email?  (Of course that is a silly question, I guess, considering I will have to keep checking here for my answer if it DOESN'T come to my email. hahaha)



When you posted your question if you chose to be notified by email when something is posted then you will get a link in your email when people post on this thread.  If you didn't you can always change that option when you answer someone or you can choose to follow the thread through the link at the top of the page.


----------



## kwhite1022

Just got back!!  We loved our stay at BC.  We ended up in tower 3, not our first choice, but seeing how we were there during Spring Break, and were able to get into our room when we arrived on Sun the 1st, I was ok with not getting my request.   Loved the amount of space, and how quiet it was during what had to be one of their busiest times.  Would have liked a night light in the bathroom/bedroom for the kids, but Ill bring my own next time.  The bus schedule was pretty good, and overall for this week, they did a good job of keeping up with demand.  Used the grill and our kitchen quite a bit....but judging by the state of that kitchen I doubt anyone else ever used it before    My favorite thing, was not having to deal with the crowds at breakfast at a dining hall....instead I had my coffee and muffins on the balcony to start my morning.    Weather was amazing, 80-90 degrees everyday, no rain expect a small shower on the 1st and a great breeze.  I would highly recommend this to my friends/family.  Hope everyone else had a magical stay


----------



## MapleGirl

kwhite1022 said:


> Just got back!!  We loved our stay at BC.  We ended up in tower 3...



Thanks for the review kwhite!  We will likely be asking for Tower 3 next week.  We have a 1-bedroom reserved and want a water and firework view.  Can you tell me about the state of the room and tower?  I understand that it has yet to be renovated.  Did it feel dingy and outdated?  I've seen some pics of damaged furniture.   Do you know if the TV had an HDMI input?

Thanks!!


----------



## kwhite1022

MapleGirl said:


> Thanks for the review kwhite!  We will likely be asking for Tower 3 next week.  We have a 1-bedroom reserved and want a water and firework view.  Can you tell me about the state of the room and tower?  I understand that it has yet to be renovated.  Did it feel dingy and outdated?  I've seen some pics of damaged furniture.   Do you know if the TV had an HDMI input?
> 
> Thanks!!



We were in a two bedroom and it did not feel dingy, very very clean.  Had I not seen the pictures of the renovated rooms I would not have felt it was outdated.  It did not have granite countertops....but then neither does my house   No issues with the furniture, beds were super comfy!  Id say the bedspreads were the only thing that looked outdated, but we didnt notice them past the inital first day cuz then they were all messed up    I really liked being close to this pool as it has the water slide which my kids loved.  All in all we were happy, and Id stay in there again...though by the time I can afford to go back it will be renovated!  As for fireworks view, we were on the second floor...so non of that for us, though we did see some from the pool and I heard there were rooms that did have a view.  I would doubt the tv had HDMI imput, but Im very non techy.  I will say the internet was blazingly fast!  Best wishes on your trip!


----------



## Disneyforus

Just FYI, We were in Tower 2 last year, and were lakeside but on the side facing away from where the fireworks were...if we went out in the hall and walked down to where the elevators are in the center you can see the fireworks perfectly!! So, if you are in a building facing the wrong direction you still might be able to see them if you walk down to the big windows by the elevators....or just go up to a higher floor if you find yourself too low.  
It was kind of fun for the kids to run down the hall in their PJ's when they heard the fireworks.


----------



## MommyPoppins

Does it have to be a credit card or can it be a debit card?


----------



## skateshome

Trying to decide whether to request building 2 or building 3 w/fireworks view.
Any suggestions?
Did the people who stayed in building 3 take the main building shuttle or the building 6 shuttle.  

Do they provide coffee in the rooms or should I bring some?


----------



## dizneechic

MommyPoppins said:


> Does it have to be a credit card or can it be a debit card?



We didn't put anything on file when we were there.  They asked us if we wanted to, I asked what for, and they said so room service could direct bill the room.  I let them know we had no plans for ordering in and he said he didn't need anything then.

We did end up ordering room service one night but paid in advance by cc via the phone so it never was in issue for us.


----------



## kwhite1022

skateshome said:


> Trying to decide whether to request building 2 or building 3 w/fireworks view.
> Any suggestions?
> Did the people who stayed in building 3 take the main building shuttle or the building 6 shuttle.
> 
> Do they provide coffee in the rooms or should I bring some?



We usually took tower 6 for the bus as it was a easy walk.  Occasionally we drove down to tower 1 and took that one, but only if we had other reasons to be at tower 1.   They do give you a little coffee, but if you drink some everyday like me and my hubby you will want to bring your own.


----------



## skateshome

kwhite1022 said:


> We usually took tower 6 for the bus as it was a easy walk.  Occasionally we drove down to tower 1 and took that one, but only if we had other reasons to be at tower 1.   They do give you a little coffee, but if you drink some everyday like me and my hubby you will want to bring your own.



Thanks!
So yall had a car but still used WBC shuttle?
That's a good sign I guess.  Any issues at all with the shuttle service?


----------



## kwhite1022

skateshome said:


> Thanks!
> So yall had a car but still used WBC shuttle?
> That's a good sign I guess.  Any issues at all with the shuttle service?



We did not want to pay the $14 a day for parking, and even though we were there during Spring Break which is crazy busy, the shuttles were good, never had to wait for a second bus.   We did drive into DTD one morning and shop and then take that bus into Port Orleans and then a Disney bus to our park.


----------



## dtum

kwhite1022 said:


> We did not want to pay the $14 a day for parking, and even though we were there during Spring Break which is crazy busy, the shuttles were good, never had to wait for a second bus.   We did drive into DTD one morning and shop and then take that bus into Port Orleans and then a Disney bus to our park.



Can you come and go as you please on the bus or is there a "window" of time you have to go to the park and another time to come back?  I'd like to take the bus, but we like to take a break in the afternoon and don't want to get stuck with no bus going back in the afternoon.


----------



## kwhite1022

dtum said:


> Can you come and go as you please on the bus or is there a "window" of time you have to go to the park and another time to come back?  I'd like to take the bus, but we like to take a break in the afternoon and don't want to get stuck with no bus going back in the afternoon.



There is one set of times for pick ups at the towers, going to the parks, and then a set of times for pick ups coming back.....you do have to pay attention to those, as some had an hour or two between pick ups.  Top tip that a bus drive told us, if you are going to EPCOT just take the monorail from MK....and same coming back, much quicker as Epcot is the second pick up  Also they have more pick ups at MK then Epcot.  Not to mention where the monorail will drop you off at Epcot is a heck of a lot closer then the bus!


----------



## dtum

kwhite1022 said:


> There is one set of times for pick ups at the towers, going to the parks, and then a set of times for pick ups coming back.....you do have to pay attention to those, as some had an hour or two between pick ups.  Top tip that a bus drive told us, if you are going to EPCOT just take the monorail from MK....and same coming back, much quicker as Epcot is the second pick up  Also they have more pick ups at MK then Epcot.  Not to mention where the monorail will drop you off at Epcot is a heck of a lot closer then the bus!



Great tip.  Thanks


----------



## skateshome

Thanks so much kwhite1022......sounds great!


----------



## carlbarry

kwhite1022 said:


> We did not want to pay the $14 a day for parking, and even though we were there during Spring Break which is crazy busy, the shuttles were good, never had to wait for a second bus.   We did drive into DTD one morning and shop and then take that bus into Port Orleans and then a Disney bus to our park.



$14 for parking/  Were you in the Wyndham Grand Hotel?


----------



## dtum

carlbarry said:


> $14 for parking/  Were you in the Wyndham Grand Hotel?



That's the cost of parking at the WDW parks.  $14 for each park per day you go.  Taking the bus saves that cost each day.


----------



## carlbarry

dtum said:


> That's the cost of parking at the WDW parks.  $14 for each park per day you go.  Taking the bus saves that cost each day.



Yes, of course.  I read your post the wrong way.


----------



## JenCintron78

We just returned from a 7 day stay at Bonnet Creek and absolutely loved the resort.  It was clean, family friendly and convenient to all the parks.  We rented a car because we came back in the afternoons to swim/relax with our little ones (age 6 and 4) and then went back to the parks in the evenings.  We were lucky enough that my ILs are owners through Wyndham and gave us the week.  Of course now we want to go back and stay at Bonnet Creek again in the fall.  Can someone please give me contact info for Vacation Strategy?  I don't feel right asking my ILs to use more of their points so we're looking to book on our own.  Thanks!


----------



## lizzygreen

Webpage is vacationstrategy.com. The phone number I have is 407-301-2297.


----------



## JenCintron78

lizzygreen said:


> Webpage is vacationstrategy.com. The phone number I have is 407-301-2297.



Thanks so much


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

dizneechic said:


> We didn't put anything on file when we were there.  They asked us if we wanted to, I asked what for, and they said so room service could direct bill the room.  I let them know we had no plans for ordering in and he said he didn't need anything then.
> 
> We did end up ordering room service one night but paid in advance by cc via the phone so it never was in issue for us.



Where do you get room service from?


----------



## dizneechic

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Where do you get room service from?


In the binder that was left on the table in our room there were menus for the restaurants at BC.  We ordered from the one that had pizzas and subs (can't recall the name now) and it took them about 40 minutes to deliver.  Pizza was so/so, meatball sub was decent, cinnamon sticks while we love them went uneaten  because they were just blah.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks, dizneechic.  Guess we'll stick with cooking in or going out...


----------



## LisaCat

Does anybody have a recent shuttle schedule?  Or can anyone tell me if they still run a shuttle to DTD and if so, what time the last one leaves DTD to come back?  Trying to plan some DTD activities....  Thanks!


----------



## jaysmom4285

LisaCat, on page 124, post 1860, there's a picture of the shuttle schedule in effect during our trip in February, the week before school vacation. Others have since said it pretty much agreed with the schedule when they were there.   I think they may add some buses in busier times, but the schedule posted seems to be fairly standard for the less busy times.  Hope it helps.


----------



## dtum

jaysmom4285 said:


> LisaCat, on page 124, post 1860, there's a picture of the shuttle schedule in effect during our trip in February, the week before school vacation. Others have since said it pretty much agreed with the schedule when they were there.   I think they may add some buses in busier times, but the schedule posted seems to be fairly standard for the less busy times.  Hope it helps.



That's really good info.  Looks like the buses are really flexible going and coming back.  I was afraid they would only run a few hours in the a.m. and then a few hours in the p.m. and we'd be stuck there during the hot afternoon when we usually take a break.  Thanks for reposting this.  It's hard to find things when the thread is so long.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

I just received my confirmation letter which states Building 001, Room 720.  First of all I didn't know Building 1 had 7 floors.  I thought it was a 2-3 story building???

Secondly, Does anyone know which side of Bldg 1 this would be on?  We have a 4BR Presidential.  Anyone know the condition of 4 BR Presidentials in Building 1???

Thanks!


----------



## SHammett

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> I just received my confirmation letter which states Building 001, Room 720.  First of all I didn't know Building 1 had 7 floors.  I thought it was a 2-3 story building???
> 
> Secondly, Does anyone know which side of Bldg 1 this would be on?  We have a 4BR Presidential.  Anyone know the condition of 4 BR Presidentials in Building 1???
> 
> Thanks!



We have stayed in that room twice. Building 1 is indeed 7 floors, which is fewer than many of the other buildings (building 6 has 19). It is a quiet building with a short walk to the main building and pool, playground and mini-golf. 

Room 720 is on the resort side, with a great view of the lake and pools, epcot fireworks can be seen from the end of the balcony. The room itself is beautiful and huge, i'll try to post some pics. We had a few minor issues, but nothing that would keep us from booking again (garbage disposal is tricky, will spit stuff up at times, ants in laundry room first trip, none last time, dryer doesn't work well- had to cycle twice to dry a load). Again, nothing that would keep us from booking that room again, we actually tried for this yr but it was already booked for our week.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

SHammett said:


> We have stayed in that room twice. Building 1 is indeed 7 floors, which is fewer than many of the other buildings (building 6 has 19). It is a quiet building with a short walk to the main building and pool, playground and mini-golf.
> 
> Room 720 is on the resort side, with a great view of the lake and pools, epcot fireworks can be seen from the end of the balcony. The room itself is beautiful and huge, i'll try to post some pics. We had a few minor issues, but nothing that would keep us from booking again (garbage disposal is tricky, will spit stuff up at times, ants in laundry room first trip, none last time, dryer doesn't work well- had to cycle twice to dry a load). Again, nothing that would keep us from booking that room again, we actually tried for this yr but it was already booked for our week.



Oh, wow SHammett, thanks so much for posting.  I was confused!  Glad to hear the room is ok.  We have only stayed in Tower 6.  How is the parking at Building 1?  

ny pics would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## SHammett

After building 6, parking will be a breeze! No need for a parking garage or driving around in search of a space, you can always find a space within view of the entrance.


----------



## luchamouse

Hi everyone, WH and On-site devotee here.  I am completely mesmerised by this thread and BC.  Where's the catch?  LOL!

We are going next year, two families.  My dd age 16 has special needs.  Looking at the towers, I'm a bit scared of her falling over the balcony?  Am I nuts?  Obviously I wouldn't leave her out there alone, but can I lock the doors properly?  Could she override it?

Sorry if this has been asked previously!


----------



## kellyw8863

I have read through much of the thread and even tried a search, but I'm having a hard time finding what I need.  Right now I have two quotes for a 4br presidential - one from VS and one from Ken Price.  VS quote is considerably lower, but there seems to be more info out there on VU.  Is there a reason to not go with VS other than Ken Price has a longer standing reputation?  Anyone have a bad experience with VS? 

While I would love to save a couple of hundred dollars, both offers are quite good, so I'm more concerned about everything going smoothly.

Thanks so much!


----------



## jujube

luchamouse said:


> Hi everyone, WH and On-site devotee here.  I am completely mesmerised by this thread and BC.  Where's the catch?  LOL!
> 
> We are going next year, two families.  My dd age 16 has special needs.  Looking at the towers, I'm a bit scared of her falling over the balcony?  Am I nuts?  Obviously I wouldn't leave her out there alone, but can I lock the doors properly?  Could she override it?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked previously!



I'd request a first floor room. Let them know that your daughter is special needs and why you're concerned.


----------



## SHammett

luchamouse said:


> Hi everyone, WH and On-site devotee here.  I am completely mesmerised by this thread and BC.  Where's the catch?  LOL!
> 
> We are going next year, two families.  My dd age 16 has special needs.  Looking at the towers, I'm a bit scared of her falling over the balcony?  Am I nuts?  Obviously I wouldn't leave her out there alone, but can I lock the doors properly?  Could she override it?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked previously!



You are certainly not nuts! The balconies are pretty simple to get to, having traveled many times with toddlers, that's always been a fear of mine. I would call the resort directly and request a ground floor room for your own piece of mind. Certainly they would be required to accommodate given your reason.


----------



## DCTooTall

luchamouse said:


> Hi everyone, WH and On-site devotee here.  I am completely mesmerised by this thread and BC.  Where's the catch?  LOL!
> 
> We are going next year, two families.  My dd age 16 has special needs.  Looking at the towers, I'm a bit scared of her falling over the balcony?  Am I nuts?  Obviously I wouldn't leave her out there alone, but can I lock the doors properly?  Could she override it?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked previously!



"Special Needs" can be a very broad category,   so since I don't know your exact concerns or situation,  I'll try and give you some basic details so you can get an idea of what your options are.


The balcony's are surrounded by pretty standard balcony railing.  It's sturdy (I will often lean on them when smoking on the balcony and watching the resort),   but just like any other balcony railing,   if you lean to much over it or try and climb over it,    you could potentially fall over. 

Balcony access is gained (in most Deluxe units) via a sliding door.  I think I've seen some pictures where in some Presidential units there may be a more traditional door available to access it.    The Sliding door does have a latch,   but it wouldn't be too hard to unlock/open if you wanted too.    It might be possible as an extra safeguard however to use the ole' broom-handle/stick method where you place it in the track to basically bar the door closed and prevent it from being opened.  (Once again however,  all that would be required to open the door is removing the stick)


I hope this helps answer your questions.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

So Building 1 doesn't have Wi-Fi right?  I think I'll bring a router.  Has anyone done that, and if so, what do I need to know to do it?


----------



## dtum

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> So Building 1 doesn't have Wi-Fi right?  I think I'll bring a router.  Has anyone done that, and if so, what do I need to know to do it?



You can plug your router into the connection with an ethernet cord, or if you don't mind leaving your laptop in one place, just plug your laptop directly into the connection with the ethernet cord.


----------



## luchamouse

Hi again, thanks for all the info on the balcony situ.  I realise no one has fallen from one yet, but like I say my dd is a different matter.

She has Downs Syndrome and Autism, she will have her cousin (14) as her travelling companion and her brother who will be nearly 13.  They are uber sensible and are used to helping us look out for her, but there's no way we could opt for a really high floor as she would be just drawn to the balcony all the time.

We've been 6 floors up in Wilderness Lodge and she would sit on the floor of the balcony and just look down, but that was 3 years ago. 

Not sure how the 15th or even 19th floor would pan out! 

We also need a 3br unit to accommodate the kids are they all high up too?  

I think I read the presidentials where?

Dh is sold on BC because it means we can get the shuttle back from WS allowing him to have a few grey goose slushies!  Yep that was the clincher for him


----------



## dizneechic

luchamouse said:


> We also need a 3br unit to accommodate the kids are they all high up too?
> 
> I think I read the presidentials where?



We had a 3BR in Tower 6, room 1205, so yes the dreaded 15th floor.  Our door was a regular handled door, not a set of sliders.  You can see it a little in the picture below to the right of the window.  It did have an extra lock above the handle but certainly accessible.





And here is the size and railing types on the 3BR balconies.  You can see most is sculpted concrete but you do have a small section of iron as well.





And the view from there:


----------



## luchamouse

Wow that is pretty high up!  And long too.  I'd never catch her if she ran away from me.

I think we'll have go with a 2 bed and figure out the sleeping arrangements when around that.  The balcony would be much smaller and I'd get one on a lower floor.  We could cope 3 floors up, I know that wouldn't interest her.  Any higher and we're in trouble.  

Thanks for posting those pics Dizneechic, the 3 Bdr looks incredible!


----------



## dtum

luchamouse said:


> Wow that is pretty high up!  And long too.  I'd never catch her if she ran away from me.
> 
> I think we'll have go with a 2 bed and figure out the sleeping arrangements when around that.  The balcony would be much smaller and I'd get one on a lower floor.  We could cope 3 floors up, I know that wouldn't interest her.  Any higher and we're in trouble.
> 
> Thanks for posting those pics Dizneechic, the 3 Bdr looks incredible!



I'd really make sure to request a lower floor to be safe.  Are there no larger units on lower floors?


----------



## trishwal

Is there a tower or section that you would advice visitors to stay AWAY from - in other words, they're too inconvenient or have other problems? Currently we're undecided about the view, so long as it's not an ugly view I'm happy. And which areas in your opinion have the best combination water/fireworks view?


----------



## Bonniec

trishwal said:


> Is there a tower or section that you would advice visitors to stay AWAY from - in other words, they're too inconvenient or have other problems? Currently we're undecided about the view, so long as it's not an ugly view I'm happy. And which areas in your opinion have the best combination water/fireworks view?



I'd say we had the best view. We were in tower 3 on 9th  floor in a presidential. We had views of the water and fireworks. I think it's only presidentials on that floor. And this is one of the older buildings so there's that as a trade off.

Honestly, I don't think there is really a bad place to stay there. Everything is lovely.


----------



## ::danielle::

The discussion of special needs accommodations triggered my memory about the busses.

If someone in your group requires a motorized scooter to get around it is very important that you call in and let them know what time you will be taking the shuttle both to the parks and back.  Not all of their busses accommodate the scooters.  Some of them can only accommmodate one scooter at a time.  

I was there when a family with two motorized scooters couldn't board after park closing because they didn't call ahead.  They had to wait for another bus to be dispatched (no idea how long that took).  They tell you that when you visit the parking pass desk (where they also give you the shuttle schedule and timeshare spiel).


----------



## Gru

What time does the pool/lazy river open and close?  We usually stay at the parks til 7-8 pm, and like to swim when we get back.


----------



## DCTooTall

Gru said:


> What time does the pool/lazy river open and close?  We usually stay at the parks til 7-8 pm, and like to swim when we get back.



Pools close at Midnight.   The posted time is 10pm,  but they don't come round to clear you out until 12.  (and you USED to be able to stay at the pools even later,   but from what I was told they had some issues with rowdy guests and people doing things like putting dish detergent into the pools/hot tubs,   so they had to start enforcing the midnight closing.)


----------



## kchristopher

I am a new poster.  Read most of both "we loooove BC" threads, and thank all of you who contributed.

Like some recent posters, I decided to go through Vacation Strategy for my reservation. Got 7 nts Sept 29 - Oct 6 for $899.  Paul at Utopia was only $835, but I like VS cancellation / refund policy better.  VS was prompt to respond and professional on the phone, as well.  Haven't heard from Ken.

Also like other recent posters, I would like the peace of mind of knowing that others had completed their vacays and still have positive reviews of VS.  I think that people tend to post more before their trips because they are excited.

Looks like a few posters had booked through VS with plans for April travel.  Maybe we will get some reports from them.


----------



## LisaCat

jaysmom4285 said:


> LisaCat, on page 124, post 1860, there's a picture of the shuttle schedule in effect during our trip in February, the week before school vacation. Others have since said it pretty much agreed with the schedule when they were there.   I think they may add some buses in busier times, but the schedule posted seems to be fairly standard for the less busy times.  Hope it helps.



Thanks!  I did a "search this thread" for "shuttle" and that didn't come up (of course).


----------



## LisaCat

luchamouse said:


> Hi everyone, WH and On-site devotee here.  I am completely mesmerised by this thread and BC.  Where's the catch?  LOL!
> 
> We are going next year, two families.  My dd age 16 has special needs.  Looking at the towers, I'm a bit scared of her falling over the balcony?  Am I nuts?  Obviously I wouldn't leave her out there alone, but can I lock the doors properly?  Could she override it?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked previously!



The other thing you might consider is one of those little alarms that you can set up to trigger if a door is opened.  At least then you would know if the door got opened while you weren't watching.  You should be able to find one anywhere that sells pool security stuff.  My HomeDepot has carried them.


----------



## luchamouse

LisaCat, that is a great idea!  We will definitely look into that


----------



## skateshome

Tomorrow's the DAY!!!   

I should be able to log on while there if anyone has any questions.


----------



## disney-akj

luchamouse said:


> LisaCat, that is a great idea!  We will definitely look into that



Another idea, if it is a sliding door, is to wedge a broom handle in the door base so the door will not slide open.  The broom handle would be covered by the curtains on the door so it would not be seen without searching for it.  Just something we do.


----------



## alicia080979

disney-akj said:


> Another idea, if it is a sliding door, is to wedge a broom handle in the door base so the door will not slide open.  The broom handle would be covered by the curtains on the door so it would not be seen without searching for it.  Just something we do.



You can also go to walmart and buy one of the adjustable shower curtain rods...I think they are about 3ft when they are as small as they can be. You could turn it to make it as tight as it can be and put it up at the top of the door so it is wedged in there tight. Essentially you or your DH would have to unscrew it to loosen it enough to have it come down. We use one on our back patio door and it works great.


----------



## dizneechic

Or if you do want the 3BR just slide over the small couch in front of the door when you don't want someone out there.


----------



## blackacex2

WE LEAVE TOMORROW FOR BONNET CREEK 7 NIGHTS IN A 1 BD DELUXE!!! CAN'T WAIT!!! =). 

Stayed there twice, it's just so stinkin' awesome. My wife stayed at wilderness lodge with me for 3 nights once and was like "can we just always stay at bonnet? It's so much nicer." She has a point, 750 sq feet of gorgeous accommodations that can be had for around $100 a night. The price of a 1 BD villa in disney? Try four or five or six times as much money for a very similar experience. 

Anyhow, we are peeing our pants over here. Will post back about how it goes. We are checking in around 5 PM and praying to the Lord Jesus our request for a high floor is granted. Do not want first floor parking garage view.


----------



## trishwal

LOL! You're making me so sad that we've only got 3 days to spend at the Disney parks because our vacay time is so short this year (and also because we're driving, and spending time at Universal, and going to the beach, and...). I hope that you have a WONDERFUL time and am looking forward to your updates on where you stay.

  We're getting a 2 BR and so happy THE KIDS WILL HAVE THEIR OWN BEDS! woooo hooo was dead set on having to stay at Port Orleans for $200 per night and when our cousin needed a place during Christmas week to stay at Disney she was the one who told me about Bonnet Creek (her family of 6 ended up at Windsor Hills condos).

So how long before your reservations is everyone getting their confirmations when reserving from Vacation Strategies?  Haven't gotten ours yet but not exactly expecting it either.


----------



## galaxy710

Thank you for the tip on the A/C unit! This Canadian will pretty much melt without A/C in Florida in summer!!!!!!!!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

skateshome said:


> Tomorrow's the DAY!!!
> 
> I should be able to log on while there if anyone has any questions.





blackacex2 said:


> WE LEAVE TOMORROW FOR BONNET CREEK 7 NIGHTS IN A 1 BD DELUXE!!! CAN'T WAIT!!! =).
> 
> Stayed there twice, it's just so stinkin' awesome. My wife stayed at wilderness lodge with me for 3 nights once and was like "can we just always stay at bonnet? It's so much nicer." She has a point, 750 sq feet of gorgeous accommodations that can be had for around $100 a night. The price of a 1 BD villa in disney? Try four or five or six times as much money for a very similar experience.
> 
> Anyhow, we are peeing our pants over here. Will post back about how it goes. We are checking in around 5 PM and praying to the Lord Jesus our request for a high floor is granted. Do not want first floor parking garage view.



Have a magical time!


----------



## reddcandy

This willl be our first stay at Bonnet Creek in a 3 bedroom deluxe. We are considering taking the shuttle to Disney this time (normally pay to park), but we have park hoppers. How will this work with the shuttle? Do we take the shuttle going to the next park we are wanting to go from the park we are leaving or what?  Thanks, Shelia


----------



## Senator Tressel

Use Disney transportation to get from park to park and then just pick up the Bonnet Creek shuttle from that park when you are ready to leave for the day.


----------



## dsmith72

Disney transportation doesn't go park to park, except monorail.  You would have to take a boat or bus from park to a Disney resort and then get on another boat or bus to the other park you want.  Monorail just goes from Epcot to MK.


----------



## EEyorelover22

dsmith72 said:


> Disney transportation doesn't go park to park, except monorail.  You would have to take a boat or bus from park to a Disney resort and then get on another boat or bus to the other park you want.  Monorail just goes from Epcot to MK.



I don't remember this being the case.


----------



## reddcandy

dsmith72 said:


> Disney transportation doesn't go park to park, except monorail.  You would have to take a boat or bus from park to a Disney resort and then get on another boat or bus to the other park you want.  Monorail just goes from Epcot to MK.



I have been going to Disney World since 1973, once or twice a year. You would think after all of my Disney experiences, I would know everything about Disney! Living in Florida, we have always driven and paid to park. except back when the kids were little and we stayed at the Polyenisian a couple of times.  We have never done the hopper until now because we are only going to be there 3 days. 

So its the hopper that is really throwing me off. Trying to figure out how we get from AK to Epcot or MK.  I know I can take the monorail from MK to Epcot, but after that I'm lost.


----------



## MinnieTeacher

I was wondering about the amount of towel and washcloths provided in a 2 br. Do they give you a good enough supply for 4 people? Also do you need to wash them yourselves or do they replace them as needed if you call housekeeping? If they replace them is there a fee? Thanks for the info!


----------



## MinnieTeacher

reddcandy said:


> I have been going to Disney World since 1973, once or twice a year. You would think after all of my Disney experiences, I would know everything about Disney! Living in Florida, we have always driven and paid to park. except back when the kids were little and we stayed at the Polyenisian a couple of times.  We have never done the hopper until now because we are only going to be there 3 days.
> 
> So its the hopper that is really throwing me off. Trying to figure out how we get from AK to Epcot or MK.  I know I can take the monorail from MK to Epcot, but after that I'm lost.




Could you not take the Disney bus from Animal Kingdom to say the Poly and then catch the boat or monorail to MK. You could do the same to Epcot by taking the bus to say the Beach Club and then take the boat ride to the International gateway at Epcot. Don't know how you would do as far as time. We are just going to drive to all the parks and just pay the parking fee. The fee is good for all parks all day long. We figured it would be worth it in the long run to be able to come and go as we please instead of having to look at a schedule all day and try to figure out what we were doing. Hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## Allison

dsmith72 said:


> Disney transportation doesn't go park to park, except monorail.  You would have to take a boat or bus from park to a Disney resort and then get on another boat or bus to the other park you want.  Monorail just goes from Epcot to MK.



Actually buses do go from park to park.  There is also the monorail for Epcot/MK and the boat between DHS and Epcot.


----------



## tjmw2727

dsmith72 said:


> Disney transportation doesn't go park to park, except monorail.  You would have to take a boat or bus from park to a Disney resort and then get on another boat or bus to the other park you want.  Monorail just goes from Epcot to MK.



Disney does have transportation from park to park, just not between DTD and a park.  Most is direct with the exception of the MK where you have to go via the TTC.  

Also for clarification, the monorail doesn't go from Epcot to MK.  One runs from MK to the TTC, one runs from Ecpot to the TTC and the third runs the resort loop, CR, TTC, Poly, GF  then MK. 

Epcot to MK - monorial, Epcot to DHS Boat, walk or Bus, Epcot to AK direct Bus
Animal Kingdom - bus to Epcot, DHS and bus to the TTC for MK
DHS, Bus to AK, Bus, walk or Boat to Epcot, Bus to TTC for MK
MK - Monorial to Epcot, Monorial to TTC then bus to DHS and AK

For the MK you can also catch the CR bus and walk to the MK or the GF bus and monorial to the MK.


----------



## tjmw2727

reddcandy said:


> I have been going to Disney World since 1973, once or twice a year. You would think after all of my Disney experiences, I would know everything about Disney! Living in Florida, we have always driven and paid to park. except back when the kids were little and we stayed at the Polyenisian a couple of times.  We have never done the hopper until now because we are only going to be there 3 days.
> 
> So its the hopper that is really throwing me off. Trying to figure out how we get from AK to Epcot or MK.  I know I can take the monorail from MK to Epcot, but after that I'm lost.



From AK you take a direct bus to Epcot and a bus to the TTC for MK.
see above for more examples


----------



## dizneechic

reddcandy said:


> This willl be our first stay at Bonnet Creek in a 3 bedroom deluxe. We are considering taking the shuttle to Disney this time (normally pay to park), but we have park hoppers. How will this work with the shuttle? Do we take the shuttle going to the next park we are wanting to go from the park we are leaving or what?  Thanks, Shelia





Senator Tressel said:


> Use Disney transportation to get from park to park and then just pick up the Bonnet Creek shuttle from that park when you are ready to leave for the day.



That!  If you want the complicated answer follow this link:
http://www.mouseplanet.com/dtp/wdwguide/5_Primer/wdw_transportation/overview.htm
It basically maps out if you are at X and want to get to Y this is the route to take.  When at Bonnet Creek take the shuttle to where you want to go 1st and follow Disney transportation for the rest of the day.  When you want to return back to WBC either take the WBC shuttle from the park you are at or if there is no convenient shuttle a cab is always an option.  To cut down on cab costs you could always take Disney transport to DTD, HS, or the Beach Club as they are all extremely close to WBC and then just grab a cab for the remainder of the trip.


----------



## DMRick

Of course it does. We've hopped all over in one day via bus and boat (we use the boat to go from Hollywood to Epcot) and never moved our car. What it doesn't do is go from Down Town Disney to a park, so people don't fill up the parking lot and avoid paying for parking.




dsmith72 said:


> *Disney transportation doesn't go park to park, except monorail.* You would have to take a boat or bus from park to a Disney resort and then get on another boat or bus to the other park you want. Monorail just goes from Epcot to MK.


----------



## qcurly

THANKS!!  Just so happens when I opened this page it went right to your answer to me.  I didn't get an email notification but I would like to.  I don't see an option for that.  Where is it so I can click it ON?  
Thanks,
Karen


----------



## summerrluvv

I apologize if I'm asking redundant questions, and being one of those annoying posters that don't read the entire thread LOL,  but I need to make a quick decision.  I have POP booked, and found a rate in a 1 bedroom at Bonnet Creek for around $769 for 7 nights (total cost is less than POP). Is this a good rate? Or can I find cheaper? I found this rate on ebay.    

Do the shuttles drop off in the same area as the WDW Resort buses at the MK? 

How much is the mini golf?  Is it any good? 

I read that there is some construction going on, does it effect the pools at the end of May? 

Is there a store on site to buy milk, etc.?  

Thanks! Appreciate it!!!


----------



## mjohnson96

That sounds like a good rate to me.  We are also going the end of June and have a 3 BR for $150 but could have gotten a 1BR for 90 and 2BR for 110.  This rate includes our taxes and resort fees.

The shuttles to MK drops off at the TTC not the resort bus drop off area , so then you have to take the monorail or boat over.  The mini golf is free and the other 2 I don't know.  I haven't heard about construction going on but now I will have to google it. 

found this 



> Note: there is no longer outside construction happening at this property. The outside of the hotel on site was recently completed, and they are now only working on the inside and minor outside touch-ups. No guests should experience construction noise.


----------



## dtum

qcurly said:


> THANKS!!  Just so happens when I opened this page it went right to your answer to me.  I didn't get an email notification but I would like to.  I don't see an option for that.  Where is it so I can click it ON?
> Thanks,
> Karen



Click on thread tools on the right of this thread (just under the long list of page numbers) .  The drop down says notify by email.  You will have a choiçe of how often you want notified of postings.  You can do that with any thread even if you don't post but want to follow it.

If you post on a thread scroll down to the bottom before you post and you can set notifications there.


----------



## Princessbec

I'm here at the moment and there is no construction going on. The hotel is all finished which was the last construction here.

The village center has a supplies store where we bought milk on our first morning. 

We haven't had time for any of the activities but I think it's just a matter of signing equipment out and then signing it back in when you returnit with e activities desk.


----------



## summerrluvv

thanks for the help!


----------



## saysay

summerrluvv said:


> I apologize if I'm asking redundant questions, and being one of those annoying posters that don't read the entire thread LOL,  but I need to make a quick decision.  I have POP booked, and found a rate in a 1 bedroom at Bonnet Creek for around $769 for 7 nights (total cost is less than POP). Is this a good rate? Or can I find cheaper? I found this rate on ebay.
> 
> Do the shuttles drop off in the same area as the WDW Resort buses at the MK?
> 
> How much is the mini golf?  Is it any good?
> 
> I read that there is some construction going on, does it effect the pools at the end of May?
> 
> Is there a store on site to buy milk, etc.?
> 
> Thanks! Appreciate it!!!



Rate: I rented with Vacation Strategy beginning of May and got MUCH cheaper rate than that.  I have also rented through Lori with Sun Or Snow Vacation Rentals....for about that price for a 2bedroom condo and come to think of it that price was during July high season, other trips were a little less.  I think for a 1br its high...BUT we book slower seasons within 60 days.  When are you looking to go....holiday weekend?  Still cheaper than Value resort!

Shuttles drop off in parking lot NOT at curb.  No cover waiting on the bus if you are out at the assigned space before the bus gets there. At MK you go to TTC first.

Mini golf is a basic course...nothing super fancy - ie no windmills but its FREE. You just check out the clubs and balls.

If you choose to purchase milk there its not cheap.  They don't have much, but they do have some basics from what I remember.  Will you have a car?


----------



## saysay

I am sure this is in the thread somewhere, just can't search right now..... and have been looking for an hour and can't find.

Which buildings have been updated - flat screens, newer decor, etc.


Just booked a trip with Vacation Strategy for may and want to call tomorrow to make my building request.  Debating Fireworks view vs quieter smaller building side of resort.  Can't wait for trip #4 to WBC!

THANKS!


----------



## peabody58

Booked our 7 night BC stay for April 2013 through Ken at Vac Upgrades.    Vac Strayagies never responded after 2 weeks, so we went with the Ken's offer.

So after a few years of on-site DVC stays, we are really lookng forward to a different kind of vacation experiance.  We added the WBC stay to help maximize our AP year with a DVC at the beginning/end, and WBC in the middle.  As we will have a car and AP, it should be pretty mush the same for park visits and ADRs.  DW is really looking forward to the lazy rivers and relaxing pools areas.  As much as we love the on-site Disney bubble, I hope this will help us expand our Orlando vacation possibilities.

Cost wise, WBC is winning hands down.  I have several 'what-if' spreadsheets for adding on DVC points, and staying at WBC just blows 'add-on-itis' out the water!  Having WBC as an option to our vacation windows really expands our future utilization of our meager 160 DVC points.  Best of both worlds IMHO.


----------



## danabalana

I just wanted to say that we will be there on Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks everyone for all the great and useful info. I feel totally prepared and I know we'll have a great time

I cant Wait


----------



## nilseks

I'm sorry if this has been asked and is redundant, but since search is disabled right now  ...

Has anyone used Farrell's vacation rentals?  I found a good rate for the week I want to go, but can't really find any reviews online.  I want to be sure they are reputable?  Thank you for any help!


----------



## Brian Noble

> Note: there is no longer outside construction happening at this property. The outside of the hotel on site was recently completed, and they are now only working on the inside and minor outside touch-ups. No guests should experience construction noise.


It's even better than that.  That hotel is now completely open for occupancy (and has been since Octoberish).  So, the Wyndham complex is now complete.


----------



## HeatherC

We are here now. Checked in on Thursday and are having a great time.  We are on the 10th floor Pool View in Tower Six.  We requested a higher floor in building 6 and they accommodated our request.

We have a three bedroom which is awesome.  Granite kitchen and bath and flat screens...not that I really care about this that much, but it is still a nice touch.  Pools are terrific and I like walking from our bldg. to the Barista in the hotel which is connected on the ground level for a cappucino.

Prices at Escudo's are very reasonable for basic food.  Restaurant at hotel is even closer, but a bit higher.

We have a car, but my sister used the shuttle for MK and said it was great and very easy.

This is our third time here and now that it is complete, it really is a terrific place to vacation...and the best deal around...truly.

The price and location cannot be beat.
We are all loving it!


----------



## Tracey123

peabody58 said:


> So after a few years of on-site DVC stays, we are really lookng forward to a different kind of vacation experiance.  We added the WBC stay to help maximize our AP year with a DVC at the beginning/end, and WBC in the middle.  As we will have a car and AP, it should be pretty mush the same for park visits and ADRs.  DW is really looking forward to the lazy rivers and relaxing pools areas.  As much as we love the on-site Disney bubble, I hope this will help us expand our Orlando vacation possibilities.



You will feel like you are still in the "bubble" since you never have to leave Disney's property if you don't want to.


----------



## DisneyNut_34

With the Search function disabled I was hoping someone here can help me. We are arriving for our 1st trip to WBC in June and was looking for a recent property map. 

Could somone please post one, or direct me to an existing post?


TIA


----------



## Beemitchcowski

DisneyNut_34 said:


> With the Search function disabled I was hoping someone here can help me. We are arriving for our 1st trip to WBC in June and was looking for a recent property map.
> 
> Could somone please post one, or direct me to an existing post?
> 
> 
> TIA



There is a way you can still "search" the Disboards...go to google and type "Disboards______" and you will get a list of threads along with the thread title and the first few sentences of the thread!


----------



## kchristopher

DisneyNut_34 said:


> With the Search function disabled I was hoping someone here can help me. We are arriving for our 1st trip to WBC in June and was looking for a recent property map.
> 
> Could somone please post one, or direct me to an existing post?
> 
> 
> TIA



Disney Nut:

I tried to post a link, but I can't because I don't have 10 lifetime posts???  Anyway, if you go to the first post of the first page of this thread and click on the link to the first "We loooove BC thread", you will find a map.

It is the newest map I have found - and of course, the hotel is now completed.

This original post also has lots of helpful info, if you have not seen it.


----------



## mom2m2j

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303


----------



## DisneyNut_34

Thanks for the info everyone! Very helpful. Absolutely cannot wait to try out this resort!


----------



## thelionqueen

Hi all...
so we are finally booked for our return home to WDW!  I've gone 1-3 times a year for as long as I can remember..but haven't been since 2010 

Anyway...we are looking forward to it immensely!  Can anyone suggest a tower/room with a pool & Epcot view that is close to the main pool?  

Or just a 2br view that you really enjoyed?  Thanks much!


----------



## mom2m2j

Spent the past 2 days reading this thread.  Thanks for all the great info.

We exchanged through RCI for a 1 bedroom the 1st week in June, does anyone know if it's possible to pay and upgrade to a 2 bedroom?  If so, any idea the cost? 

I also have a DD with Downs and prefer a lower floor.  If we can't upgrade and stay in the 1 bedroom are they located in building 1 or 6 on lower floors?

I know that we can watch the fireworks from building 1 or 4, any other buildings that we can view them from without staying in a room on a high floor?  She can't tolerate the noise of them in the parks (even with her Peltor ear muffs), and my other DD really wants to see them.


----------



## luchamouse

Hi Mom2, how old is your dd?  I got some fab advice on how to secure the doors.  I feel much happier now.

My advice to you is to get a deluxe and NOT a presidential as the deluxes have sliding doors that can be wedged shut.

I feel your pain re the fireworks.  We made the hideous mistake of waiting for the fireworks at a Princess and Pirates party a few years ago.  They started and Mollie (my dd) just ran away!  I chased her down in Adventureland and had to pull her to the ground and just lie on her til my dh and ds caught up with us.  Horrific!

So much planning revolves around Mol and her needs, but she loves it so much it's worth it.

(sorry for thread hi-jack)


----------



## mom2m2j

luchamouse, She is 8.  I read the tips on securing the sliders, have an extra shower curtain rod that I will take in case we are higher up.  

We made the mistake of booking the Fireworks Dessert Buffet at MK a couple years back.  She fell asleep in her stroller, but woke up as they began.  NOT fun!  She slept through them entirely on our Dis Cruise the year before.


----------



## macleod1979

You cant post a link until you hit 10 posts? Thats odd.

  -J


----------



## JayhawkFans

We are possible first timers to WBC with a pretty good rate thru Vacation Strategy, LLC for Sept 5-12.  My concerns are parking and noise.  We aren't going to want to have to drive around for 20 min looking for a parking spot or walking a long distance to get to our room.  Also curious about general noise while in the villas.  We aren't too picky about what view we might get .. 

Can anybody shed some light on those two concerns ...

Thanks in advance....


----------



## dizneechic

JayhawkFans said:


> We are possible first timers to WBC with a pretty good rate thru Vacation Strategy, LLC for Sept 5-12.  My concerns are parking and noise.  We aren't going to want to have to drive around for 20 min looking for a parking spot or walking a long distance to get to our room.  Also curious about general noise while in the villas.  We aren't too picky about what view we might get ..
> 
> Can anybody shed some light on those two concerns ...
> 
> Thanks in advance....



We were in building 6, and had no issues with parking.  We actually used the hotels garage and got the same spot every day - we loved it!

As for noise we found the rooms MUCH quieter than our stays at the Poly or Wilderness Lodge.  The only noise we ever heard were from people moving the heavy dining room chairs in the room above us, and that was a rare occasion.  Since we had a 3BR with the double doors they also would vibrate but we shoved a folded piece of paper under one door to wedge it and that became a non issue.  No noise from neighbors or people running through the halls at ungodly hours of the night - that was a HUGE bonus for us.


----------



## Janet Hill

mom2m2j said:


> We exchanged through RCI for a 1 bedroom the 1st week in June, does anyone know if it's possible to pay and upgrade to a 2 bedroom?  If so, any idea the cost?



RCI exchanges technically cannot be upgraded.   The folks getting the upgrades are booking directly from owners.

Can't hurt to try though


----------



## kwhite1022

I will chime in on the noise.....it was non exsistant for our trip!  Such a change from the crazy sounds we had when we stayed at POP, and even when we stayed at POR.


----------



## nancy155

Janet Hill said:


> RCI exchanges technically cannot be upgraded.   The folks getting the upgrades are booking directly from owners.
> 
> Can't hurt to try though



Are you a Prime member?  If so upgrades can be had about 2 weeks out, if available.  Just a thought...


----------



## bettybork

Hello everyone,  I rented a 2BR from an owner and will be going in May.  How do you request your room/tower preference?  Do I do it?  Or will the owner have to do it??  Or is it just luck what you get, the day you check in?  Thank you.


----------



## JayhawkFans

Looking to rent for the first time at WBC but worried about our late arrival time.  The earliest flight available for us has an arrival of 10:45 p.m. which means after a Walmart stop it will be close to 1:00 a.m. before we arrive to check in.  Any forseeable problems with arriving so late in early Sept???  

Staying somewhere else that first nite really isn't appealing to us b/c we'd have to go all day with having our stuff in our rental car .. still have to make a perishable food run after checking in .. etc ...

Because we are first timers we aren't too concerned with getting the best view so location of the room really isn't of great concern to us.


----------



## NHDisneyFan

JayhawkFans said:


> Looking to rent for the first time at WBC but worried about our late arrival time.  The earliest flight available for us has an arrival of 10:45 p.m. which means after a Walmart stop it will be close to 1:00 a.m. before we arrive to check in.  Any forseeable problems with arriving so late in early Sept???
> 
> Staying somewhere else that first nite really isn't appealing to us b/c we'd have to go all day with having our stuff in our rental car .. still have to make a perishable food run after checking in .. etc ...
> 
> Because we are first timers we aren't too concerned with getting the best view so location of the room really isn't of great concern to us.



Skip Wal-Mart that night, send an adult alone in the early morning.


----------



## katallo

thelionqueen said:


> Hi all...
> so we are finally booked for our return home to WDW!  I've gone 1-3 times a year for as long as I can remember..but haven't been since 2010
> 
> Anyway...we are looking forward to it immensely!  Can anyone suggest a tower/room with a pool & Epcot view that is close to the main pool?
> 
> Or just a 2br view that you really enjoyed?  Thanks much!



We just returned from Tower 4.  We had requested Tower 2 but did not have a choice of locations.  Tower 4 is close to the main pool and activity center. We faced the lake.  I would suggest anyone going to Tower 4 ask to see the unit first.  Evidently, there is a major issue with the furniture in the deluxe units.  We checked in and the sofa and loveseat were a disaster.  Everything was peeling.  The front desk said the furniture is due to be replaced and admitted there were problems with it.  I thought is was our unit, but after speaking to many owners it appears its throughout the property.  The owners said they were aware of the problem but it has taken a long time to resolve.  They seemed quite frustrated!  The only other problem we had was none of the electrical outlets in the master bathroom worked.  They had to replace a part that wasn't in stock, so that took two days. The downside for us was we invited first time guests to join us.  After hearing how much we loved BC, it was disappointing to have a unit in such poor condition.  Pools and outside areas were great.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

katallo said:


> We just returned from Tower 4.  We had requested Tower 2 but did not have a choice of locations.  Tower 4 is close to the main pool and activity center. We faced the lake.  I would suggest anyone going to Tower 4 ask to see the unit first.  Evidently, there is a major issue with the furniture in the deluxe units.  We checked in and the sofa and loveseat were a disaster.  Everything was peeling.  The front desk said the furniture is due to be replaced and admitted there were problems with it.  I thought is was our unit, but after speaking to many owners it appears its throughout the property.  The owners said they were aware of the problem but it has taken a long time to resolve.  They seemed quite frustrated!  The only other problem we had was none of the electrical outlets in the master bathroom worked.  They had to replace a part that wasn't in stock, so that took two days. The downside for us was we invited first time guests to join us.  After hearing how much we loved BC, it was disappointing to have a unit in such poor condition.  Pools and outside areas were great.



That's terrible, Katallo.  

I hope you were able to enjoy the other parts of your vacation (and I'm sure you did judging by your comments on the pools/outside areas).

Hopefully they'll get their act together and put some real effort into the refurbishments - or I'm afraid it will affect future guest rentals.  I'll be waiting to hear more news about the upkeep, but we're already locked into our June/July rental.

Thanks for posting and keeping us advised.


----------



## Chelley00

NHDisneyFan said:


> Skip Wal-Mart that night, send an adult alone in the early morning.



Or order from GardenGrocer or WeGoShop.  They'll deliver And it will be there waiting on you.  So nice not to have to fight the grocery store and let someone else do it.


----------



## JayhawkFans

Katallo --- so sorry to hear that things weren't up to par on your recent trip.  We would be first timers so we have nothing to compare against which may or may not work in our favor.

Curious to know what people think about the beds in the 2 b/r units.  Are they good quality beds?  That is a must have for DH .. I could sleep on the ground if it meant being at WDW but have to pamper him a bit since WDW is my choice of vacation destination.


----------



## JayhawkFans

Chelley00 said:


> Or order from GardenGrocer or WeGoShop.  They'll deliver And it will be there waiting on you.  So nice not to have to fight the grocery store and let someone else do it.



OOH ... great idea .. we had previously not used their services b/c we were staying at Windsor Palms and a bit trickier to coordinate such a service but I'm assuming it's easier at WBC?  

We are among the odd ones who actually don't mind Walmart .. we found it to be deserted last year when we arrived at 11:30 p.m. but we also didn't have the stress of worrying about check-in since the condo we stayed at in Windsor Palms was an easy check-in having stayed there before we knew what to expect.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Chelley00 said:


> Or order from GardenGrocer or WeGoShop.  They'll deliver And it will be there waiting on you.  So nice not to have to fight the grocery store and let someone else do it.



Now that sounds like a plan!


----------



## budafam

What building would you recommend for a good fireworks view?  I know they don't really honor requests but I figure it can't hurt to try


----------



## saysay

budafam said:


> What building would you recommend for a good fireworks view?  I know they don't really honor requests but I figure it can't hurt to try



4 or 5 for sure, not sure about buildings 1, 2 or 3.......  I just ask for "high floor in building with Fireworks view".   Gotten high floor in building 5 2 of the times....other time was a Golf Course view in building 2......hey it was nice too


----------



## katallo

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> That's terrible, Katallo.
> 
> I hope you were able to enjoy the other parts of your vacation (and I'm sure you did judging by your comments on the pools/outside areas).
> 
> Hopefully they'll get their act together and put some real effort into the refurbishments - or I'm afraid it will affect future guest rentals.  I'll be waiting to hear more news about the upkeep, but we're already locked into our June/July rental.
> 
> Thanks for posting and keeping us advised.



We enjoyed spending time with friends!  We have stayed at BC many times and this was the first time we had issues.  Whoever cleaned our condo must have used the wrong product for glass.  Front desk's response was "the unit was just cleaned."  Everything was smeared, so we bought Windex and that took care of it.  Overall, management just seemed to not be interested in taking care of problems.  When we call about the lack of power, we were told "just hit the reset button".  Hopefully, things will improve


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

Quick question... are there bars near the pools?? Not that Im an alcoholic but I sure love having a foo foo drink by the pool


----------



## mom2m2j

nancy155 said:


> Are you a Prime member?  If so upgrades can be had about 2 weeks out, if available.  Just a thought...



We are not, but upgrading to their Platinum membership for at least a year to see how that works for us, thanks to your tip.  Didn't know about that membership until you posted this.

Thanks!


----------



## nancy155

mom2m2j said:


> We are not, but upgrading to their Platinum membership for at least a year to see how that works for us, thanks to your tip.  Didn't know about that membership until you posted this.
> 
> Thanks!



You are welcome!  Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Tracey123

lzmom_of_twins said:


> Quick question... are there bars near the pools?? Not that Im an alcoholic but I sure love having a foo foo drink by the pool



There's a bar by tower 4/5.  I think that they have one by tower 6 as well and the new hotel.  The bar by tower 4 has music too!

I think there may be a bar by tower 2 b/c I heard music coming from over there.  We walked over once to check out the slide, but my kids couldn't go on it...they were too little.


----------



## dizneechic

lzmom_of_twins said:


> Quick question... are there bars near the pools?? Not that Im an alcoholic but I sure love having a foo foo drink by the pool



There was one right next door to the pirate pool at building 6.  We never stopped in (but walked past) and on Friday night could hear the music from up in our room.


----------



## AeroKU

Booked a 2 Room Condo for 11/11-11/18.  Last time we stayed at Saratoga Springs, which was really nice.  How does WBC compare?  We will have a 5yr old, 3yr old and a 1yr old and will be going to the parks every day.  How is the shuttle service?  Any other tips for WBC first timers?


----------



## Rosebud123

budafam said:


> What building would you recommend for a good fireworks view?  I know they don't really honor requests but I figure it can't hurt to try



We're in bldg. 2, 5th floor. Gorgeous view of the lake, the main building/pool, and two sets of fireworks! This building goes up to 9 floors. I'm guessing higher floors would have an even better view of the fireworks (although I'm totally happy with ours!). Love building 2!!!


----------



## saysay

lzmom_of_twins said:


> Quick question... are there bars near the pools?? Not that Im an alcoholic but I sure love having a foo foo drink by the pool



There are bars by Pool at building 4 and the pizza place and pool iwth blue slide by building 2 or 3.  You can also go to the hotel.  Lots of options, though you know its resort drink prices.


----------



## nancy155

saysay said:


> There are bars by Pool at building 4 and the pizza place and pool iwth blue slide by building 2 or 3.  You can also go to the hotel.  Lots of options, though you know its resort drink prices.



I hear you about the "resort drink prices".  I plan to pick up some wine or bring my own from home.  One can alway bring a plastic container to place their adult beverage in to head to the pool!


----------



## MichelleRenee76

Every morning I get up at the crack of dawn..like 5 am and have a cup of coffee on my porch and a couple of smokes... I have been like this for years..

Where can I do this at BC?

Can you smoke at the balcony?


----------



## nancy155

MichelleRenee76 said:


> Every morning I get up at the crack of dawn..like 5 am and have a cup of coffee on my porch and a couple of smokes... I have been like this for years..
> 
> Where can I do this at BC?
> 
> Can you smoke at the balcony?



I have heard you will be able to do this on your own balcony at WBC. Enjoy..  I remember those mornings still, and I finally was able to quit smoking almost two years ago!  Was quite the challenge.


----------



## MichelleRenee76

nancy155 said:


> I have heard you will be able to do this on your own balcony at WBC. Enjoy..  I remember those mornings still, and I finally was able to quit smoking almost two years ago!  Was quite the challenge.



Thank you!
Even when I was working and traveled for professional development.. I went go find a church parking lot or something and take a morning break.

It is hard to quit,especially because you dont consume enough nicotine to need patches, etc


----------



## livndisney

nancy155 said:


> I have heard you will be able to do this on your own balcony at WBC. Enjoy..  I remember those mornings still, and I finally was able to quit smoking almost two years ago!  Was quite the challenge.



Can someone confirm if smoking on the balconies is allowed at WBC? With all the medical issues we have, this would be a deal breaker for us.


----------



## verlee

livndisney said:


> Can someone confirm if smoking on the balconies is allowed at WBC? With all the medical issues we have, this would be a deal breaker for us.



There are ash trays on the balconies So I assume it is allowed. That said, we never saw anyone smoking on their balcony


----------



## livndisney

verlee said:


> There are ash trays on the balconies So I assume it is allowed. That said, we never saw anyone smoking on their balcony



Thanks for the reply, having never stayed there and have just started looking into this property so had no idea what is on the balcony LOL.


----------



## KDsmommy

We are here right now as well, in tower 2 on the 8th floor. It's gorgeous and we will definitely be returning!

There is an ashtray on the balcony but I haven't smelled smoke at all.


----------



## Miz Diz

What is the difference between presidential and regular rooms? Do you get emh staying here?


----------



## carlbarry

Miz Diz said:


> What is the difference between presidential and regular rooms? Do you get emh staying here?



Definitely NO EMH!  This is NOT a Disney resort.
The Presidential rooms may be slightly bigger, and have nicer furnishings, such as marble counters in the kitchen area.


----------



## Miz Diz

carlbarry said:


> Definitely NO EMH!  This is NOT a Disney resort.
> The Presidential rooms may be slightly bigger, and have nicer furnishings, such as marble counters in the kitchen area.



Thank you. I didn't kNow if it was like some of the other NON Disney resorts, like the Hilton at Dtd and swan and Dolphin. They are not Disney resorts, but do get EMH.


----------



## mjohnson96

We were told that my mom could smoke on the balcony, one of the reasons we booked there.  I know I hate it but heck even staying at WDW last year when walking to and from the room we had to pass the smoking areas.  So it is pretty hard to away from .


----------



## skateshome

Just got home a few hours ago. 
Building 3....6th floor....fireworks/lake view. 

Unless I win the lotto (which we don't have in Alabama) and can afford
to stay at a monorail resort......I'll never stay anywhere else.  Period!!!

The WBC is FANTASTIC!!!

Please feel free to ask questions and I'll have a couple of tips coming soon.


----------



## nedac

Here now... the resort is huge... but nice. Parking is kind of a mess, but overall I am pleased.

Booked with Vacation Strategy, no problems at all.


----------



## Miz Diz

How lng does it usually take vac strategy to respond? I asked for a quote for 2 nights and got an automatic reply saying they will email me later.  Haven't heard anything and it has been several days. We wanted to try it for a couple of nights and if we like it, book a week in july. Guess they will lose my business if thet don't respond to this request.


----------



## Portugal1000

skateshome said:


> Just got home a few hours ago.
> Building 3....6th floor....fireworks/lake view.
> 
> Unless I win the lotto (which we don't have in Alabama) and can afford
> to stay at a monorail resort......I'll never stay anywhere else.  Period!!!
> 
> The WBC is FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions and I'll have a couple of tips coming soon.



Hi

I agree WBC is fantastic. Will be arriving on 27th July for 3 weeks. Been 3 times before but only in December. Expecting it to be more crowded so would be interested to know how much it is to hire a cabana for the day as may reat ourselves to this.
Thanks


----------



## skateshome

Miz Diz said:


> How lng does it usually take vac strategy to respond?



Seems to vary but I would say well worth the wait OR couple of requests.


----------



## skateshome

Portugal1000 said:


> Hi
> 
> I agree WBC is fantastic. Will be arriving on 27th July for 3 weeks. Been 3 times before but only in December. Expecting it to be more crowded so would be interested to know how much it is to hire a cabana for the day as may reat ourselves to this.
> Thanks



Sorry....we did not do this but I think I saw it was about $50 per day in a different thread?

We found it was more fun to go on a  "pool tour" with the kids (2,4,5,6 not all ours).  We would hit a different pool for about 30 minutes and move to the next. 

However the cabanas certainly looked great.

Another bonus was if you wanted to stay out of OR be in the sun it could be accomplished all day depending on which pool you chose to go to.


----------



## dtum

Miz Diz said:


> How lng does it usually take vac strategy to respond? I asked for a quote for 2 nights and got an automatic reply saying they will email me later.  Haven't heard anything and it has been several days. We wanted to try it for a couple of nights and if we like it, book a week in july. Guess they will lose my business if thet don't respond to this request.



I thought you cold only book by the week.  So you can do partial weeks?


----------



## mjohnson96

dtum said:


> I thought you cold only book by the week.  So you can do partial weeks?


You can do partials, we have 2 stays one for 4 nights and one for 5 nights in May.  I don't know about only 2 nights but the less nights the higher the booking fee was for us.  



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Miz Diz
> How lng does it usually take vac strategy to respond? I asked for a quote for 2 nights and got an automatic reply saying they will email me later. Haven't heard anything and it has been several days. We wanted to try it for a couple of nights and if we like it, book a week in july. Guess they will lose my business if thet don't respond to this request.



Try Ken at vacation upgrades.  I had a response same day with them and both him and Denise were very helpful.  Any questions I asked or changes I made they responded to quickly, sometimes within hours.  Heck Denise called me the first time to explain how everything worked too.  It was great!


----------



## dtum

mjohnson96 said:


> You can do partials, we have 2 stays one for 4 nights and one for 5 nights in May.  I don't know about only 2 nights but the less nights the higher the booking fee was for us.



Is there a better day of the week to check in?


----------



## my3kids143

Miz Diz said:


> How lng does it usually take vac strategy to respond? I asked for a quote for 2 nights and got an automatic reply saying they will email me later.  Haven't heard anything and it has been several days. We wanted to try it for a couple of nights and if we like it, book a week in july. Guess they will lose my business if thet don't respond to this request.



I got a response from Humaira the next day. She was really quick in replying to my emails. I got a confirmation email about 3 weeks after. We will be arriving May 4-18 and paid $1100.00 for a 2 BR deluxe, 12 more days to go!


----------



## DavidandDenise

Hi all,

We're looking into purchasing some points at Bonnet Creek, but are curious as to its historical increases in maintenance fees.  We know fees vary greatly by building/phase, but we're trying to get a feel for how much they've been increasing per 1K each year.

Thanks


----------



## saysay

Miz Diz said:


> How lng does it usually take vac strategy to respond? I asked for a quote for 2 nights and got an automatic reply saying they will email me later.  Haven't heard anything and it has been several days. We wanted to try it for a couple of nights and if we like it, book a week in july. Guess they will lose my business if thet don't respond to this request.



I heard back the next day everytime I aksed for a quote.  I would just contact saying you never received your quote. And maybe check spam folder first.


----------



## Bonniec

> Just got home a few hours ago.
> Building 3....6th floor....fireworks/lake view.
> 
> Unless I win the lotto (which we don't have in Alabama) and can afford
> to stay at a monorail resort......I'll never stay anywhere else. Period!!!
> 
> The WBC is FANTASTIC!!!



Yeah, we were also building 3 on 9th floor same view in a presidential. It was just amazing!




> What is the difference between presidential and regular rooms? Do you get emh staying here?



No EMH, they aren't owned by Disney. The presidential we stayed in (4 bedroom) was massive!


----------



## Beemitchcowski

skateshome said:


> Just got home a few hours ago.
> Building 3....6th floor....fireworks/lake view.
> 
> Unless I win the lotto (which we don't have in Alabama) and can afford
> to stay at a monorail resort......I'll never stay anywhere else.  Period!!!
> 
> The WBC is FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions and I'll have a couple of tips coming soon.



How was the A/C? I've heard mixed reviews..however I requested building 5..not 3..so it may be different anyways.


----------



## JayhawkFans

So close to booking but still trying to decide if the $25 extra per night is worth it to upgrade to a Presidential Suite.  I really don't think we will be spending that much time in the room except to sleep and a short mid-day break (which will likely be spent at the pools anyway).

My biggest fears are parking and having to walk a mile to our room and having a good quality bed for DH .. he likes his sleep .. have to have him rested to keep up with us all day.  LOL


----------



## pandamom

Does anyone know in the 2 bedroom deluxes if there is an outlet / nightstand next to the king bed?  I have a CPAP mahcine that I need to plug in.  Thanks!


----------



## katallo

pandamom said:


> Does anyone know in the 2 bedroom deluxes if there is an outlet / nightstand next to the king bed?  I have a CPAP mahcine that I need to plug in.  Thanks!



We had outlets behind each nightstand.


----------



## nyrfan00

Planning a trip to BC this Novemeber due largely in part to the glowing reviews from all of you disboard members.  Very excited to get some space for our family of 5 and it will be the first time we stay off property.

Quick question about tower selection...I was told 6 is the newest but consists of all Presidential Suites....true or false?

And is tower 5 the "ideal" choice for a fireworks view room or does 6 also offer that same luxury?

TIA Again.


----------



## dizneechic

Tower 6 doesn't really offer any fireworks views.  There may be a few rooms that if you look just the right way at an angle off your balcony you can sneak a peek, but it's not the full view that most of the other towers get to enjoy.


----------



## pandamom

katallo said:


> We had outlets behind each nightstand.



Thank you!


----------



## skateshome

Beemitchcowski said:


> How was the A/C? I've heard mixed reviews..however I requested building 5..not 3..so it may be different anyways.



It was fine.  Traveled with another couple and I couldn't stay in their room it was so cold.  They keep it on 65.  Our unit would shut off with no movement but I never felt the need to over ride as it wasn't bad anyway and cooled totally down with in literally a couple of minutes of getting in from the park.  I did have the over ride procedure I got from here just in case.  Never needed it.


----------



## skateshome

JayhawkFans said:


> So close to booking but still trying to decide if the $25 extra per night is worth it to upgrade to a Presidential Suite.  I really don't think we will be spending that much time in the room except to sleep and a short mid-day break (which will likely be spent at the pools anyway).
> 
> My biggest fears are parking and having to walk a mile to our room and having a good quality bed for DH .. he likes his sleep .. have to have him rested to keep up with us all day.  LOL



The extra $25 per night is a tough a tough call.  We were in building 3 that has not been renovated but it was still very nice.  No flat panel tvs or granite counter tops but come on?!?  I think I would probably pay an extra $175 for a week to have a little larger room and a little better fireworks view.   But 6th floor of building 3 was pretty sweet.

Concerning the parking....I think the worst WBC parking would be about equal to the best onsite parking.  Some of the onside properties have a HUGE walk.  At WBC you will always be parked right outside of your building.


----------



## kleldridge

pandamom said:


> Does anyone know in the 2 bedroom deluxes if there is an outlet / nightstand next to the king bed?  I have a CPAP mahcine that I need to plug in.  Thanks!



My DH also has a CPAP and there was an outlet plus plenty of room on the nightstand for it.  In fact, it's a better set up than we have at home!


----------



## Upatnoon

nyrfan00 said:


> Planning a trip to BC this Novemeber due largely in part to the glowing reviews from all of you disboard members.  Very excited to get some space for our family of 5 and it will be the first time we stay off property.
> 
> Quick question about tower selection...I was told 6 is the newest but consists of all Presidential Suites....true or false?
> 
> And is tower 5 the "ideal" choice for a fireworks view room or does 6 also offer that same luxury?
> 
> TIA Again.


Tower 6 is NOT all presidentials. Its deluxe rooms do have granite countertops, but white appliances, not stainless.

Tower 6 is the only tower with 1, 2 and 3 bedrooms presidentials.

4 bedroom presidentials can be found throughout the resort.


----------



## Beemitchcowski

skateshome said:


> It was fine.  Traveled with another couple and I couldn't stay in their room it was so cold.  They keep it on 65.  Our unit would shut off with no movement but I never felt the need to over ride as it wasn't bad anyway and cooled totally down with in literally a couple of minutes of getting in from the park.  I did have the over ride procedure I got from here just in case.  Never needed it.



Thank you! Good to hear!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Sorry tis is a little off topic, but thought I'd post this here for those of you with points:
http://millionmilesecrets.com/2012/...ed:+MillionMileSecrets+(Million+Mile+Secrets)


----------



## kwhite1022

One thing Id have wished we'd brought, was a night light to put in the kids bathroom.  I have several who will get up during the night to go, and are pretty young (6) and that would have made them feel better to have a small light in there.  Im against leaving a full light on with the door slightly closed...theyve managed to run into it before


----------



## AeroKU

We have only ever stayed on-site, so I'm curious about something.  We buy our tickets from Undercover Tourist, and they come in the mail as the paper tickets, but when we check in at our on-site resorts, they transfer those tickets onto our Keys to the Kingodom Cards.  Since WBC is off-site, do they do the Keys to the Kingdom Cards?  Will we have to use the paper tickets?


----------



## Disneyforus

AeroKU said:


> We have only ever stayed on-site, so I'm curious about something.  We buy our tickets from Undercover Tourist, and they come in the mail as the paper tickets, but when we check in at our on-site resorts, they transfer those tickets onto our Keys to the Kingodom Cards.  Since WBC is off-site, do they do the Keys to the Kingdom Cards?  Will we have to use the paper tickets?



Because BC is not a Disney Resort, you will not have a Key to the World Card to add your tickets to....you will have a Key to Bonnet Creek Card. and your paper tickets!


----------



## pandamom

kleldridge said:


> My DH also has a CPAP and there was an outlet plus plenty of room on the nightstand for it.  In fact, it's a better set up than we have at home!



Thank you!!  First time I'm traveling with it and hadn't really thought about it until someone mentioned they didn't have power to the bedroom outlets during their stay -- got me to thinking if their would be any convenient outlets (hopefully with power  ) for the CPAP.


----------



## AeroKU

Disneyforus said:


> Because BC is not a Disney Resort, you will not have a Key to the World Card to add your tickets to....you will have a Key to Bonnet Creek Card. and your paper tickets!



Bummer


----------



## thelionqueen

Miz Diz said:


> How lng does it usually take vac strategy to respond? I asked for a quote for 2 nights and got an automatic reply saying they will email me later.  Haven't heard anything and it has been several days. We wanted to try it for a couple of nights and if we like it, book a week in july. Guess they will lose my business if thet don't respond to this request.



I sent two requests and got both back the same day...within a few hours actually.  I also got two "non-automated" responses within 1 day of sending. This is my first time dealing with them and I am VERY happy with the response time and thoughtful responses!  

We put down our deposit for a 2br for 9 nights in October for $913...GREAT deal!  Were going to stay @ Art of Animation resort which would have been $290 MORE and over 1,000 LESS square footage!  Not even a mini-fridge.  The room @ AoA was like 247sq ft and the 2br @ BC is over 1200sqft.  Quite a no-brainer!

I've read nothing but great reviews about Vacation Strategy, and so far I agree


----------



## budafam

Just got off the phone with BC and put in my fireworks view request *crossing my fingers*... only 12 days till we check in there


----------



## saysay

While the dining at the resort is quick service or bar service, I found this link which has photos and menus of everything by Escudos....which is the building 4 pool bar/restaurant.  Though there is a picture of it here... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44056102&highlight=menu#post44056102

Photos......

http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/wyndhamvr-bonnet-creek-resort/photos/restaurants-bars--v661381/

Is the pirate ship pool serving any food?  Just curious.


----------



## gamomof2

we were there the first week of april and ate at Deep Blu which is in the wyndham hotel part.  great food. We're back again the second week of may and the last week of july.


----------



## saysay

gamomof2 said:


> we were there the first week of april and ate at Deep Blu which is in the wyndham hotel part.  great food. We're back again the second week of may and the last week of july.



I haven't been since the hotel opened, off to search menus!  Thinking though too pricey for my husband. Oh well.....its great there are now options walking distance other than what is on the resort!


----------



## JayhawkFans

skateshome said:


> The extra $25 per night is a tough a tough call.  We were in building 3 that has not been renovated but it was still very nice.  No flat panel tvs or granite counter tops but come on?!?  I think I would probably pay an extra $175 for a week to have a little larger room and a little better fireworks view.   But 6th floor of building 3 was pretty sweet.
> 
> Concerning the parking....I think the worst WBC parking would be about equal to the best onsite parking.  Some of the onside properties have a HUGE walk.  At WBC you will always be parked right outside of your building.



Thanks for your reply.  Put my mind at ease.  I think for the $175 that we could be spending on the room we will put towards parking expense and food.  Nice to hear that parking at WBC might not be as much of a nightmare as I am imagining it to be given it's such a big complex.


----------



## trishwal

With those who have used Vacation Strategy for their rentals, how many days before your check in did you get your confirmation from WBC? I'm hoping for one any day now since we're now in the 20-50 day window.


----------



## Tracey123

thelionqueen said:


> We put down our deposit for a 2br for 9 nights in October for $913...GREAT deal!  Were going to stay @ Art of Animation resort which would have been $290 MORE and over 1,000 LESS square footage!  Not even a mini-fridge.  The room @ AoA was like 247sq ft and the 2br @ BC is over 1200sqft.  Quite a no-brainer!



I couldn't agree more!!  Everyone is so brainwashed by Disney that they can't think outside of the "bubble".  I'm spoiled now and can't go back to a hotel room for longer than a weekend!!!

As far as parking goes at the resort it was never an issue when we were there last May.


----------



## dtum

Tracey123 said:


> I couldn't agree more!!  Everyone is so brainwashed by Disney that they can't think outside of the "bubble".  I'm spoiled now and can't go back to a hotel room for longer than a weekend!!!
> 
> As far as parking goes at the resort it was never an issue when we were there last May.



Agree 100% (Just don't tell that to the die-hard on-site people because they will bite your head off)  After staying at WH last year, we will never go back to onsite.  Thinking about staying at WBC in the fall if things work out.


----------



## thelionqueen

dtum said:


> Agree 100% (Just don't tell that to the die-hard on-site people because they will bite your head off)  After staying at WH last year, we will never go back to onsite.  Thinking about staying at WBC in the fall if things work out.



I'm thinking the DIS has yet changed my mind and pocketbook again..WOOT WOOT 

I am one of "those" who only stays on Disney property and previously only @ Disney hotels.  I own DVC and LOVE the large accommodations!  After being in such a big room with amazing grounds and amenities..it's pretty hard to go back to just a hotel room.

Now that I've found Bonnet Creek I think I've found exactly what we need!  My parents own over 1 million points as Wyndham owners..but banked them for this year since we canceled our June trip (which is now in October).  She banked them after I decided we weren't going in June..didn't know she'd put them all into next year..UGH!  Anyway...my initial thought is just to book a Disney hotel and "bite the bullet" until I found this thread, Vacation Strategies and all the BC lovers!   YAY!!!!  thank you all!!   

Completely changed our vacation..and I'm thinking..the way we're going to enjoy DisneyWorld in the future!!!


----------



## Brian Noble

> She banked them after I decided we weren't going in June..didn't know she'd put them all into next year..UGH!


Wyndham "banking" (aka "Credit Pooling") doesn't work the some way that "banking" does with DVC.  With DVC, if e.g. you bank your 2012 UY into 2013, you can only use those points in 2013.

With Wyndham, if you Credit Pool any particular set of points, those points are good for reservations starting from the day they were placed into the pool, until three years from that date.  So, if you e.g. banked January 2013 points today, they would be good for any reservation starting between 4/24/2012 and 4/24/2015.  So, you can still make that October reservation.


----------



## Teacher03

trishwal said:


> With those who have used Vacation Strategy for their rentals, how many days before your check in did you get your confirmation from WBC? I'm hoping for one any day now since we're now in the 20-50 day window.




I was going to ask the same question.  Would also like to know how soon we can expect to hear.


----------



## Beemitchcowski

dtum said:


> Agree 100% (Just don't tell that to the die-hard on-site people because they will bite your head off)  After staying at WH last year, we will never go back to onsite.  Thinking about staying at WBC in the fall if things work out.



Oh my goodness YES!....You can't talk like that on the "Resort Side". We are looking forward to our upcoming Bonnet Creek stay! It will be our first time there and our second offsite stay (Have never stayed onsite as a family yet..only as a kid...and we only came for one day). I am sure the Disney "bubble" is nice..and I am sure that being able to not think about transportation or food prices (if you are on the DDP) is nice...but its not for everyone.


----------



## my3kids143

Teacher03 said:


> I was going to ask the same question.  Would also like to know how soon we can expect to hear.



I got our confirmation 6 weeks before our trip


----------



## wdwmom0f3

With all the talk about fire work views, I thought I would ask my kids what they thought was more important to them, pool/lake view or fireworks? My 14 year old said we are in the park for the fireworks anyway mom, give me a view of the "hot guys at the pool".   Guess I will put in a request for that!


----------



## LMO429

Of the towers which one is the newest and most up to date? we are staying with rci points and its just myself and my husband in a 1 bedroom. where would you suggest we stay we will have a car


----------



## skylizard

If anyone is looking for a room at BC, shoot me a PM. I'm an owner there and have some extra points that I won't be using this year. I can try to book something for you and give you the best deal I can. Payment can be handled thru Paypal so it's all safe.


----------



## talulabelle

Beemitchcowski said:


> Oh my goodness YES!....You can't talk like that on the "Resort Side". We are looking forward to our upcoming Bonnet Creek stay! It will be our first time there and our second offsite stay (Have never stayed onsite as a family yet..only as a kid...and we only came for one day). I am sure the Disney "bubble" is nice..and I am sure that being able to not think about transportation or food prices (if you are on the DDP) is nice...but its not for everyone.



I have never stayed offsite - but we are planning on WBC this summer.  On-site is wonderful for not thinking about parking and just using the transportation, and back when the dining plan wasn't a total rip-off - that was wonderful to have too.  But you know, unless you really spend the bucks and are on a monorail resort - you are still wagon-hauling it everywhere you go.  Our family of 7 was squeezed into a little one bedroom cabin last time and into 2 little "motel_rooms" (value resorts) the time before.  And I spent WAY more on both of those places than I will be with WBC.  So yeah - on-site is nice, but I am just no longer willing to pay about 6 times as much for the same space.  or 2-3 times as much for much less space.  Nope.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

talulabelle said:


> I have never stayed offsite - but we are planning on WBC this summer.  On-site is wonderful for not thinking about parking and just using the transportation, and back when the dining plan wasn't a total rip-off - that was wonderful to have too.  But you know, unless you really spend the bucks and are on a monorail resort - you are still wagon-hauling it everywhere you go.  Our family of 7 was squeezed into a little one bedroom cabin last time and into 2 little "motel_rooms" (value resorts) the time before.  And I spent WAY more on both of those places than I will be with WBC.  So yeah - on-site is nice, but I am just no longer willing to pay about 6 times as much for the same space.  or 2-3 times as much for much less space.  Nope.



This is exactly how I feel about it now. For years we have stayed on site but my kids are older now and we need the space. I love Riverside and I will miss it, but I really think that BC is a better fit for us now. I can't wait to get there and see it for myself this Nov, but from the pictures, reviews and loads of information on these threads I am sold!


----------



## thelionqueen

Brian Noble said:


> Wyndham "banking" (aka "Credit Pooling") doesn't work the some way that "banking" does with DVC.  With DVC, if e.g. you bank your 2012 UY into 2013, you can only use those points in 2013.
> 
> With Wyndham, if you Credit Pool any particular set of points, those points are good for reservations starting from the day they were placed into the pool, until three years from that date.  So, if you e.g. banked January 2013 points today, they would be good for any reservation starting between 4/24/2012 and 4/24/2015.  So, you can still make that October reservation.



Hmmmm...very interesting!  My mom is the one who told me they "banked" their points into next year and also used a portion to pay for dues?  Again, I know DVC but not Wyndham..so I am going to ask again just in case.  I don't think she is very savvy with the membership..so double checking can't hurt.  Thanks for the advice as these will be my points someday...ahh...can't wait to pay dues on that many points


----------



## Rosebud123

LMO429 said:


> Of the towers which one is the newest and most up to date? we are staying with rci points and its just myself and my husband in a 1 bedroom. where would you suggest we stay we will have a car



Just came back from a 10 night stay - 1/2 of which was in Bldg 5 and 1/2 was in Bldg 2. Bldg 5 had a ripped "leather" sofa, but the other furnishings were nice. We had a view of the parking garage, so between that and the ripped sofa I wasn't too thrilled. Bldg 2 was gorgeous! Super pretty green sofa, yellow leather chair, same pretty white bedding that was in Bldg 5. We had an amazing view of the lake, the main bldg and its pool, and the fireworks at both Epcot and MK.

IMO, Bldg 2 is the best (even the parking lot side of that building has a gorgeous view of a golf course), followed by the main building then building 1. Pretty sure that Bldg 3 hasn't been updated. 

Parking was never an issue for us in either building.


----------



## Disneyforus

Rosebud123 said:


> Just came back from a 10 night stay - 1/2 of which was in Bldg 5 and 1/2 was in Bldg 2. Bldg 5 had a ripped "leather" sofa, but the other furnishings were nice. We had a view of the parking garage, so between that and the ripped sofa I wasn't too thrilled. Bldg 2 was gorgeous! Super pretty green sofa, yellow leather chair, same pretty white bedding that was in Bldg 5. We had an amazing view of the lake, the main bldg and its pool, and the fireworks at both Epcot and MK.
> 
> IMO, Bldg 2 is the best (even the parking lot side of that building has a gorgeous view of a golf course), followed by the main building then building 1. Pretty sure that Bldg 3 hasn't been updated.
> 
> Parking was never an issue for us in either building.



So, was the move to another building because you were unhappy with your unit or because you had 2 reservations and they couldn't keep you in the same unit?  I ask because we have an 11 nt reservation, 7nts and 4nts and are hoping we won't have to switch units.


----------



## casper_jj11

Has anyone stayed at WBC and used Garden Grocer? Just wondering how it works there.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I don't think she is very savvy with the membership..so double checking can't hurt.


If you want, you can learn all about the system by reading the Directory.  It is ostensibly only available to owners, but here is a direct link:
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/

We've been very pleased with our (much smaller, purchased at resale) Wyndham ownership.  The resorts are not necessarily posh, but are very comfortable, and there are several excellent locations.


----------



## mygirl

wdwmom0f3 said:


> This is exactly how I feel about it now. For years we have stayed on site but my kids are older now and we need the space. I love Riverside and I will miss it, but I really think that BC is a better fit for us now. I can't wait to get there and see it for myself this Nov, but from the pictures, reviews and loads of information on these threads I am sold!



i also agree.  we have only stayed on-site, but with there being 5 of us now my views on this have completely changed.  i will highly appreciate the size and the beauty of putting kids to bed and not having to put myself to bed, too!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Just wondering if anyone here has used a taxi to the parks?
We'll probably have a rental car (if I can get a decent rate!), but we'll be there the week of July 4th, and I'm starting to think the parking lots will be a mad-house, not to mention the busses.  I'm thinking that by the time I pay parking fees (no AP's) that a taxi might make sense some days.
Anyone have any experiences you'd care to share?  Does anyone know the approximate price?
TIA!


----------



## skateshome

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Anyone have any experiences you'd care to share?  Does anyone know the approximate price?
> TIA!



cabs to and from AK and HS are about $15 -$20 depending on how you like to tip.  They are really close.  Keep in mind you can get a bus schedule for The Grand as well.  We found when the regular BC bus might have a lot of people......the Grand bus was right behind and basically empty.  If you aren't toting a bunch of kids and strollers you shouldnt have a problem anyway.  We used cabs at night a couple of times with sleeping children.


----------



## dizneechic

casper_jj11 said:


> Has anyone stayed at WBC and used Garden Grocer? Just wondering how it works there.



We did.  I posted my review earlier in this thread.  Here's a direct link:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44360652#post44360652


----------



## ::danielle::

casper_jj11 said:


> Has anyone stayed at WBC and used Garden Grocer? Just wondering how it works there.



I actually used We Go Shop when we stayed.  I liked them so much better!  They will shop at any store you like and from your exact list.  You're not limited to what's available on the website.  Plus you only pay the exact amount it costs.  They make their money through fees (can't remember the amount now but you'll know it before you sign up) and tips.  

The only caveat for all of the delivery services is that the earliest they can drop off is the day you arrive.  Not a big deal, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

skateshome said:


> cabs to and from AK and HS are about $15 -$20 depending on how you like to tip.  They are really close.  Keep in mind you can get a bus schedule for The Grand as well.  We found when the regular BC bus might have a lot of people......the Grand bus was right behind and basically empty.  If you aren't toting a bunch of kids and strollers you shouldnt have a problem anyway.  We used cabs at night a couple of times with sleeping children.



Thank you!


----------



## ::danielle::

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Just wondering if anyone here has used a taxi to the parks?
> We'll probably have a rental car (if I can get a decent rate!), but we'll be there the week of July 4th, and I'm starting to think the parking lots will be a mad-house, not to mention the busses.  I'm thinking that by the time I pay parking fees (no AP's) that a taxi might make sense some days.
> Anyone have any experiences you'd care to share?  Does anyone know the approximate price?
> TIA!



The price without tip to Epcot was about $10.  To MK was around $15 (without tip).  If you take a cab in the morning, make sure you call for a MEARS cab.  They are the only company that does not have to pay to enter the parking area.  I read on here about a family being charged the $14 parking fee in addition to their cab fare.

Also, do not use the number provided on the bottom of the bus schedule to call the cab.  That is a taxi clearing house so they cannot guarantee which company is sent.  Google MEARS number and call them directly.

HTH!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

::danielle:: said:


> The price without tip to Epcot was about $10.  To MK was around $15 (without tip).  If you take a cab in the morning, make sure you call for a MEARS cab.  They are the only company that does not have to pay to enter the parking area.  I read on here about a family being charged the $14 parking fee in addition to their cab fare.
> 
> Also, do not use the number provided on the bottom of the bus schedule to call the cab.  That is a taxi clearing house so they cannot guarantee which company is sent.  Google MEARS number and call them directly.
> 
> HTH!



And thank YOU, too!  That's a great tip about the cabs & the parking fee.  Am going to Google Mears right now so I have the number handy.


----------



## cocoabean1

I know that you can buy tickets at BC, are they cheaper than getting them at the park?


----------



## dizneechic

::danielle:: said:


> I actually used We Go Shop when we stayed.  I liked them so much better!  They will shop at any store you like and from your exact list.  You're not limited to what's available on the website.  Plus you only pay the exact amount it costs.  They make their money through fees (can't remember the amount now but you'll know it before you sign up) and tips.
> 
> The only caveat for all of the delivery services is that the earliest they can drop off is the day you arrive.  Not a big deal, just something to keep in mind.



We Go Shop's fees were a lot more expensive though, at least for us.  We Go's rates:
Grocery total up to $100.00 = $25.00 service fee
Grocery total between $100.00 - $200.00 = $30.00 service fee
Grocery total between $200.00 - $300.00 = $40.00 service fee
Shop from more than one store - $5.00 per each additional store

For our Garden Grocer order we had:
Subtotal	$114.48
Delivery	$12.00
Sales Tax	$8.01

Of course the cost of goods may be slightly less with We Go, so if cost comparing it would be best to make up a list from both and see where your totals with taxes and delivery land you.


----------



## skateshome

cocoabean1 said:


> I know that you can buy tickets at BC, are they cheaper than getting them at the park?



No same price......sold by Disney.
The BC tickets are actually a Disney deck as well run by Disney. 
i know this because I had a Disney gift card I had to use so I checked into
it.  

I would recommend Undercover Tourist to save a little money on tickets.

http://www.undercovertourist.com/orlando/attractions/tickets.html


----------



## Chelley00

dizneechic said:


> We Go Shop's fees were a lot more expensive though, at least for us.  We Go's rates:
> Grocery total up to $100.00 = $25.00 service fee
> Grocery total between $100.00 - $200.00 = $30.00 service fee
> Grocery total between $200.00 - $300.00 = $40.00 service fee
> Shop from more than one store - $5.00 per each additional store
> 
> For our Garden Grocer order we had:
> Subtotal	$114.48
> Delivery	$12.00
> Sales Tax	$8.01
> 
> Of course the cost of goods may be slightly less with We Go, so if cost comparing it would be best to make up a list from both and see where your totals with taxes and delivery land you.



We like Garden Grocer because you can see right on the site exactly what you are paying before you place your order.  

This time we have to use WeGoShop because Garden Grocer has very few if any gluten free items on it.


----------



## budafam

I ordered from WeGoShop because we didn't care for the Garden Grocer's limited selection on the website.  We prefer certain brands over others... we made a list, sent it to them and that night the lady called us to confirm our delivery date (we're having it delivered the day after we arrive since we won't be checked into Bonnet Creek until then) and that was it. So far so good, we'll see how punctual they are with delivery


----------



## casper_jj11

Thanks for the info on Garden Grocer. I don't know many of the brands in the US so I really do need to 'see' what I'm buying ratehr than giving a list.. I expect if they get a list from me they'll all be scratching their heads not ever having heard of half the brands 

Its great to hear they have refrigeration/freezer ability and that they'll deliver to your room.... hoping they'll deliver as we check in since we're hoping to get to the park upon arrival... but if not, stuff will stay safe anyway so we may just call to have it delivered when we arrive back from the park around 7pm


----------



## gamomof2

Here is an album of BC pics from our trip in April.

https://picasaweb.google.com/uahollem/WyndhamBonnetCreekResort?authuser=0&feat=directlink

Enjoy.  We were in the original building with a stone terrace.  No request, just given it. It was so huge.  We ate one night at a poolside restaurant that was down near the hotel. It had a great happy hour and inside and outside seating.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Beautiful, gamom - Thanks!


----------



## nancy155

gamomof2 said:


> Here is an album of BC pics from our trip in April.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/uahollem/WyndhamBonnetCreekResort?authuser=0&feat=directlink
> 
> Enjoy.  We were in the original building with a stone terrace.  No request, just given it. It was so huge.  We ate one night at a poolside restaurant that was down near the hotel. It had a great happy hour and inside and outside seating.



Those are GREAT photos!  Thanks for sharing!  I cannot wait until our trip the end of July!


----------



## branat

This will be our first time at WBC.  Can anyone tell me about any close fast food restaurants.  We like to cook some but I also like to pick up subway, etc to take into the park after we have had a swim etc in the afternoon.  Can you give me a general idea of how far as well?  Thanks!


----------



## Tracey123

dizneechic said:


> We Go Shop's fees were a lot more expensive though, at least for us.  We Go's rates:
> Grocery total up to $100.00 = $25.00 service fee
> Grocery total between $100.00 - $200.00 = $30.00 service fee
> Grocery total between $200.00 - $300.00 = $40.00 service fee
> Shop from more than one store - $5.00 per each additional store




We Go's fees may be higher, but Garden Grocery charges more for every single item.  For example a bottle of Gatorade is $1.69 thru GG and We Go would most likely only by $1.00.  Either way...having the groceries delivered is awesome!  My kids went to sleep the first night before the groceries arrived and I told them the next morning that they "magically" appeared while we were sleeping....it is Dinsey!!!


----------



## vettechick99

Doing the Happy Dance!

We just booked our June stay with Denise yesterday. I am so excited!! Finally get to go back with our 2nd DD. I was pg with her last time we went to WDW. We are also going with DHs family - his brother and family, and his parents. Yay!


----------



## Upatnoon

branat said:


> This will be our first time at WBC.  Can anyone tell me about any close fast food restaurants.  We like to cook some but I also like to pick up subway, etc to take into the park after we have had a swim etc in the afternoon.  Can you give me a general idea of how far as well?  Thanks!


Super-close? No, because WBC is the the middle of Disneyworld.

You can buy sandwiches at WBC. They can be delivered to your room or you can pick them up at the pool with the tall slide.

After that, the Earl of Sandwich at Downtown Disney is the closest. Only problem there can be finding a place to park. 

There is a McDonalds outside the entrance to the All Star Sports resorts.

After these places, it will take about 15-20 minutes to drive to the restaurant and then another 15-20 to drive back. After gas and time, you $5 footlong is really a lot more.

If you are are making a grocery run, Publix has good subs. It's about a 15-20 minute drive though.

My advice would be to save time and money is to eat breakfast in the room, a light counterservice lunch in the parks, and then eat dinner off-site.


----------



## dtum

branat said:


> This will be our first time at WBC.  Can anyone tell me about any close fast food restaurants.  We like to cook some but I also like to pick up subway, etc to take into the park after we have had a swim etc in the afternoon.  Can you give me a general idea of how far as well?  Thanks!



There are tons of restaurants on 192.  Not sure how long from WBC though.  There is a short cut on Sherbeth road so you don't have to get on Rt 4.


----------



## thelionqueen

Upatnoon said:


> Super-close? No, because WBC is the the middle of Disneyworld.
> 
> You can buy sandwiches at WBC. They can be delivered to your room or you can pick them up at the pool with the tall slide.
> 
> After that, the Earl of Sandwich at Downtown Disney is the closest. Only problem there can be finding a place to park.
> 
> There is a McDonalds outside the entrance to the All Star Sports resorts.
> 
> After these places, it will take about 15-20 minutes to drive to the restaurant and then another 15-20 to drive back. After gas and time, you $5 footlong is really a lot more.
> 
> If you are are making a grocery run, Publix has good subs. It's about a 15-20 minute drive though.
> 
> My advice would be to save time and money is to eat breakfast in the room, a light counterservice lunch in the parks, and then eat dinner off-site.



There are a ton of restaurants just caddy-corner from WDW on I-Drive..can't remember the name of the biggest strip mall but there is Taco Bell, Ihop, Uno's, Buffalo Wild Wings, and more just right there.  Less than a couple blocks down is a Steak n' Shake (not fast food but a must eat is Giordano's) Chic-Fil-A and more.  None of these are more than 10 mins from Bonnet creek in my opinion.  Maybe with heavy traffic 15.  Publix is literally 5 mins max off Osceola too


----------



## mnorton

nilseks said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked and is redundant, but since search is disabled right now  ...
> 
> Has anyone used Farrell's vacation rentals? I found a good rate for the week I want to go, but can't really find any reviews online. I want to be sure they are reputable? Thank you for any help!


 
Used Farrell's for my April 6-13 trip and had no problems, I will be using him again for my next trip  PM me if you have any questions


----------



## DisneyStarWarsFan

we are going in 18 days....super excited, trying to figure out what kind of filter the coffee pots use.....cone or basket? Do you recall?
THanks


----------



## DisneyStarWarsFan

Hi,
Cant wait we have 18 days to go....

do they have cone or basket filters for the coffee maker?

Thanks


----------



## nancy155

DisneyStarWarsFan said:


> Hi,
> Cant wait we have 18 days to go....
> 
> do they have cone or basket filters for the coffee maker?
> 
> Thanks



I believe I saw in the thread that the Coffee Makers take Cone filters.


----------



## Echo queen

Which disney resort is closest (driving) to WBC?
Tia


----------



## dizneechic

Yes it's cone filters.



Echo queen said:


> Which disney resort is closest (driving) to WBC?
> Tia


Here's a aerial view of WBC. http://g.co/maps/bkqy6
The "A" marks one of the 1st entrances for it, we usually drove in at the entrance to the Hotel (we were in bld 6) so we used the entrance closest to the Waldorf.

Just to the left of the "A" on that map is Caribbean Beach, which is technically the closest Disney resort.  Back in bld 6 we had a perfect view of Pop century and that seemed much closer, but if driving there it was 1 light further than Caribbean Beach.  Caveat was to get to Pop you also had to go a ways down Victory road where the Boardwalk would have been right in front of you to the right if you stayed on E. Buena Vista Dr so driving wise the Boardwalk was the next closest resort.


----------



## Upatnoon

Echo queen said:


> Which disney resort is closest (driving) to WBC?
> Tia


The Caribbean Beach resort is next door. You could walk there if there wasn't a fence in the way


----------



## chicagoshannon

We just checked out.  We were in tower 3, 2nd floor, room 248.  We had a 3 bedroom delux.  The 2nd and 3rd bedrooms overlooked the pool and we had a fireworks view.  The balcony faced the parking lot.  The resort is awesome!  We loved everything about it except: 

Couch and chair had huge pieces of leather missing
Tvs were very old tube style
Handles were missing from a lot of the cabinets in the bedrooms

Basically the entire unit needs a refurb.  Even with that we were very happy with our stay.

One thing to note is that the 2nd bedroom was supposed to have a queen bed.  It was bigger than a queen but not quite as big as a king.  It was very odd.  They had queen sized sheets on the bed but they were definitely too small for the bed.

There is caller ID on the phone so if member services calls you'll know and don't have to answer.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the update, Chicagoshannon.
The state of the leather furnishings seems to be a recurring theme in some of the rooms.  And the missing hardware?  I wonder why they let some units get so run down?


----------



## erineab

chicagoshannon said:


> Couch and chair had huge pieces of leather missing
> Tvs were very old tube style
> Handles were missing from a lot of the cabinets in the bedrooms
> 
> Basically the entire unit needs a refurb.



This seems to be happening a lot and is seriously causing me to second guess the option of booking here for our next stay. Does anyone know if any refurbs are planned in the near future?


----------



## JayhawkFans

I really need to go ahead and make our reservation this week but am starting to get a little worried about several reports of refurbs that are needed.  I think we could live with coaches / knobs in need of repair but wondering how the beds / showers / sinks, etc are.  I don't forsee us spending a lot of time just lounging around in the room but a good night sleep is so important.  

Our budget doesn't have much wiggle room so a 2 br deluxe is the best we can do .. wish we could afford a presidential but just can't see putting out the extra ...


----------



## katallo

erineab said:


> This seems to be happening a lot and is seriously causing me to second guess the option of booking here for our next stay. Does anyone know if any refurbs are planned in the near future?



We recently returned from Tower 4.  We also had the terrible furniture and were told they expected a delivery the following week.  But, on speaking to a few owners, management has been saying this for quite a while.  So, I'm not sure when the furniture will be replaced.  Tower 4 must be one of the worst because many guests were comparing pictures of the sofa and chair in their units when they were at the pool and grills.  We were also told by the front desk that Tower 3 was the last to be refurbished.  I hope they can work it out soon.


----------



## danabalana

We just got back from our first WBC stay.  7 nights in a 3 bedroom deluxe.  Tower  4 room 563.
It was an all adult trip with 3 couples.  Our good friends and their daughter and her husband. 
We had a wonderful time.  It was a very busy trip. We were up for park opening on our 4 main park days but went a little later on our water park days.  The first bus out (8-8:20) got us there before park opening with no problem.
The service and smiles at the parks was great as usual. I do have to say that it seemed very dirty in places though.  The floors in some of the queues were filthy.  Esp Buzz?? 
We hit each park at least once and both water parks. (Wow, I forgot how much I love the water parks.)
The room looks really good when you first walk in but there were a couple tears in the carpet in the dining room and the leather chair was repaired where it looks like it had peeled off.  Nothing that would keep me from going back.  What you get for the price is wonderful. 
It was very clean and they brought us more paper products when we called the front desk.
I loved having the washer and dryer since we had already been traveling before we arrived in Orlando.
There were new TVs. 
The hair dryer was great.
The bedding was very comfortable and seemed newer.  The beds are harder than what I keep my sleep# bed at home but were comfortable and I slept great.  
We used the kitchen to cook breakfast every morning.  It had all the pans and untensils we needed to make eggs and sausage etc.  They provide cone filters and will provide more if you need them.  We needlessly bought more.  We also bought laundry soap and they provide that too. 
The Wal-Mart on Turkey Lake Rd is huge and has everything you could possibly need.  We got everything except our adult beverages there. 
We also used the bbq to make chicken one night. 
We ordered pizza from the bar by tower 3. It was tasty. We had a veggie and an all meat. 
We also ate at the hotel bar/restaurant  by the lake.  They have a Krispy Kreme donut burger.  Yes, the donuts are the bun and yes, we ordered it.  It was good but I dont need to ever have it again.  After this trip I need to eat an entire week with just veggies. ( My friend asked "Does that come with a side of self respect?")
The pools are very nice.  We loved the lazy river @ Tower  5. 
The bus schedule worked for us for the most part.  We used the busses for all of our park days and only took a cab back once because we wanted to come back midafternoon and didnt want to wait an hour for the next one. 
We did use cabs back and forth on both water park days.  They dont have any busses for them.  It averaged about $15 each way.  Much cheaper than renting a car for the week.
Our next trip will be in Feb 2014. We will be at the Contemporary for my husbands convention but I will definitely recommend it to my sisters and their families.
On our last evening we decided to go to DTD for dinner then to MK.  We took the bus to DTD then a Disney bus to the Contemporary.  Perfect!!
Btw, Raglan Road is delish.  Have the bread pudding, but share.  Its huge and its to die for.  
Im so glad to be home but glad to know that well go back in the future. 
If anyone has any questions Ill check back later.
I think I'll post this on the TRs too.


----------



## mandysmom

Thanks for the review! Great to hear the beds are comfortable. What kind/brand of laundry detergent is offered?


----------



## katallo

mandysmom said:


> Thanks for the review! Great to hear the beds are comfortable. What kind/brand of laundry detergent is offered?



Our beds were very comfortable.  They use a powdered detergent called Country Save.  It's ok, but we usually purchase a liquid.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

chicagoshannon said:


> We just checked out.  We were in tower 3, 2nd floor, room 248.  We had a 3 bedroom delux.  The 2nd and 3rd bedrooms overlooked the pool and we had a fireworks view.  The balcony faced the parking lot.  The resort is awesome!  We loved everything about it except:
> 
> *Couch and chair had huge pieces of leather missing
> Tvs were very old tube style
> Handles were missing from a lot of the cabinets in the bedroomsBasically the entire unit needs a refurb.*  Even with that we were very happy with our stay.
> 
> One thing to note is that the 2nd bedroom was supposed to have a queen bed.  It was bigger than a queen but not quite as big as a king.  It was very odd.  They had queen sized sheets on the bed but they were definitely too small for the bed.
> 
> There is caller ID on the phone so if member services calls you'll know and don't have to answer.





katallo said:


> *We recently returned from Tower 4.  We also had the terrible furniture and were told they expected a delivery the following week.  But, on speaking to a few owners, management has been saying this for quite a while.  So, I'm not sure when the furniture will be replaced.  Tower 4 must be one of the worst because many guests were comparing pictures of the sofa and chair in their units when they were at the pool and grills.  We were also told by the front desk that Tower 3 was the last to be refurbished.  I hope they can work it out soon.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> danabalana said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just got back from our first WBC stay.  7 nights in a 3 bedroom deluxe.  Tower  4 room 563.
> It was an all adult trip with 3 couples.  Our good friends and their daughter and her husband.
> We had a wonderful time.  It was a very busy trip. We were up for park opening on our 4 main park days but went a little later on our water park days.  The first bus out (8-8:20) got us there before park opening with no problem.
> The service and smiles at the parks was great as usual. I do have to say that it seemed very dirty in places though.  The floors in some of the queues were filthy.  Esp Buzz??
> We hit each park at least once and both water parks. (Wow, I forgot how much I love the water parks.)
> *The room looks really good when you first walk in but there were a couple tears in the carpet in the dining room and the leather chair was repaired where it looks like it had peeled off.*  Nothing that would keep me from going back.  What you get for the price is wonderful.
> It was very clean and they brought us more paper products when we called the front desk.
> I loved having the washer and dryer since we had already been traveling before we arrived in Orlando.
> There were new TVs.
> The hair dryer was great.
> The bedding was very comfortable and seemed newer.  The beds are harder than what I keep my sleep# bed at home but were comfortable and I slept great.
> We used the kitchen to cook breakfast every morning.  It had all the pans and untensils we needed to make eggs and sausage etc.  They provide cone filters and will provide more if you need them.  We needlessly bought more.  We also bought laundry soap and they provide that too.
> The Wal-Mart on Turkey Lake Rd is huge and has everything you could possibly need.  We got everything except our adult beverages there.
> We also used the bbq to make chicken one night.
> We ordered pizza from the bar by tower 3. It was tasty. We had a veggie and an all meat.
> We also ate at the hotel bar/restaurant  by the lake.  They have a Krispy Kreme donut burger.  Yes, the donuts are the bun and yes, we ordered it.  It was good but I dont need to ever have it again.  After this trip I need to eat an entire week with just veggies. ( My friend asked "Does that come with a side of self respect?")
> The pools are very nice.  We loved the lazy river @ Tower  5.
> The bus schedule worked for us for the most part.  We used the busses for all of our park days and only took a cab back once because we wanted to come back midafternoon and didnt want to wait an hour for the next one.
> We did use cabs back and forth on both water park days.  They dont have any busses for them.  It averaged about $15 each way.  Much cheaper than renting a car for the week.
> Our next trip will be in Feb 2014. We will be at the Contemporary for my husbands convention but I will definitely recommend it to my sisters and their families.
> On our last evening we decided to go to DTD for dinner then to MK.  We took the bus to DTD then a Disney bus to the Contemporary.  Perfect!!
> Btw, Raglan Road is delish.  Have the bread pudding, but share.  Its huge and its to die for.
> Im so glad to be home but glad to know that well go back in the future.
> If anyone has any questions Ill check back later.
> I think I'll post this on the TRs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still alot of nice things being said about WBC - but these negatives regarding the rooms/furnishings have got me a little worried.  We've never stayed there before...
> Has the resort changed hands/management recently?  What else would account for the shabbiness in some of the rooms?  I understand normal wear & tear, but this seems a bit more than that??  How do those of you who are time share owners feel?  Is this a general decline or just a fluke?
> Thank you all for your reviews and input.
> Gretchen
Click to expand...


----------



## mandysmom

katallo said:


> Our beds were very comfortable.  They use a powdered detergent called Country Save.  It's ok, but we usually purchase a liquid.



Thanks; I'll definitely buy our own laundry stuff, too.


----------



## katallo

Overall, I think they are having quality issues with the furniture.  We were told it was going to be replaced soon.  I think guests were just disappointed in the overall appearance of it.  I'm hopeful the issue will be resolved quickly (according to the front desk).  Honestly, the resort is still a great place to get a ton of room for your family while being very close to Disney.  I think if I were to go again I would ask to be in a unit where the furniture had been updated and hope for the best.





gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> katallo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We recently returned from Tower 4.  We also had the terrible furniture and were told they expected a delivery the following week.  But, on speaking to a few owners, management has been saying this for quite a while.  So, I'm not sure when the furniture will be replaced.  Tower 4 must be one of the worst because many guests were comparing pictures of the sofa and chair in their units when they were at the pool and grills.  We were also told by the front desk that Tower 3 was the last to be refurbished.  I hope they can work it out soon.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> There are still alot of nice things being said about WBC - but these negatives regarding the rooms/furnishings have got me a little worried.  We've never stayed there before...
> Has the resort changed hands/management recently?  What else would account for the shabbiness in some of the rooms?  I understand normal wear & tear, but this seems a bit more than that??  How do those of you who are time share owners feel?  Is this a general decline or just a fluke?
> Thank you all for your reviews and input.
> Gretchen
Click to expand...


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the reassurance, Katallo.
We'll be there the end of June, & I'll be sure to get back to everyone here.  This thread has been very helpful.


----------



## Disneyforus

Katallo:
Totally agree, when we went last year we were in Tower 2 and the furniture was just worn out...it needed to be replaced.  But, I noticed it....and never thought about it again...we loved BC despite and are going back again.  BTW, I slept better than at home...we are going to see what the mattress brand is and may end up buying new when we get home.


----------



## palmettostatemom

posting on this thread to subscribe as we are going to BC this October for a partial week.  This is our 1st time at BC, so we're excited!  We are TS owners & have traded through RCI several times to Orlando area condos, but we're extra excited about BC since we've heard such good things about it (my mom worked for Cendant/Wyndham so she's been).  We drive down, so we will have our own car & we usually just drive to the parks, but since we're so close this time & the shuttle service seems to be so frequent, we may try shuttling it some!

edited to add: anyone know the shuttle chedule for the Grande hotel? wondering if they have some in between times that the BC Resort shuttle doesn't run....


----------



## webprinter

We stayed in Tower 4 in February and everything was fine.  The furniture and rest of the unit was in good condition.


----------



## danabalana

palmettostatemom said:


> posting on this thread to subscribe as we are going to BC this October for a partial week.  This is our 1st time at BC, so we're excited!  We are TS owners & have traded through RCI several times to Orlando area condos, but we're extra excited about BC since we've heard such good things about it (my mom worked for Cendant/Wyndham so she's been).  We drive down, so we will have our own car & we usually just drive to the parks, but since we're so close this time & the shuttle service seems to be so frequent, we may try shuttling it some!
> 
> edited to add: anyone know the shuttle chedule for the Grande hotel? wondering if they have some in between times that the BC Resort shuttle doesn't run....



I tossed it when we left last Saturday but it actually had less runs.  If I remember correctly it had some in between times. We took it back once.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

webprinter said:


> We stayed in Tower 4 in February and everything was fine.  The furniture and rest of the unit was in good condition.



That's good to know!


----------



## nedac

We stayed in Tower 5, as we requested. No furniture issues to speak of, but the guy at the front desk was honest and said they had problems with the furniture. He recommended we stick with our request. 

People always ask about the view... We requested and got a fireworks view on the 7th floor. It's great, only problem was that maintenance was right below us and there was constant noise from the backing golf carts and on Thursday morning at 7, the trash truck empties the dumpsters. I think we may request a water view next time. 

Oh, and we still talk about how comfortable the beds were. Waaaaaaay better than any Disney bed we have slept in. 

So, is it worth it? Absolutely... But..... If money were no object, I'd still do a Disney deluxe over this. Unfortunately, it is an object and if I have a choice between WBC and a Disney value or moderate resort, I am choosing WBC all day long. No question.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the affirmation, nedac.
Looking forward to our stay there in a little less than a month!


----------



## budafam

We'll be checking in on Saturday and I will be taking many, MANY pics & video.  Looking forward to our 8 days at Disney


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Cant wait to see your pics, budafam.  Have a great trip!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

budafam said:


> We'll be checking in on Saturday and I will be taking many, MANY pics & video.  Looking forward to our 8 days at Disney



I hope you have a great trip!! I can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## minijeanie

Has anyone ever stayed at Shades of Green???

I have been toying on whether to stay at SOG or do BC...  The rates at SOG is $105 a night which is good but BC actually looks fantastic

If anyone has stayed at both can you let me know which you preferred and why?

thanks


----------



## havingadisneyday

We stayed at Shades of Green in 2006... it was very nice, large rooms, easy access (even walked to polynesian about 10-15 minutes... but this year we're staying at Bonnet Creek... price is much better I think and it will be SO much nicer having separate bedrooms AND a kitchen with a full-sized refrig (Shades of Green has a tiny fridge and you would have to eat out or make sandwiches)... my vote (for us anyway) is for Bonnet Creek.


----------



## minijeanie

havingadisneyday said:


> We stayed at Shades of Green in 2006... it was very nice, large rooms, easy access (even walked to polynesian about 10-15 minutes... but this year we're staying at Bonnet Creek... price is much better I think and it will be SO much nicer having separate bedrooms AND a kitchen with a full-sized refrig (Shades of Green has a tiny fridge and you would have to eat out or make sandwiches)... my vote (for us anyway) is for Bonnet Creek.


thanks for the information.. Still mulling it over... I keep going back and forth about it. I have 3 rooms at SOG whicn means more privacy. We are 7 people and would technically be housed all in the same unit.. I am not positive that is the best way to go

ALthough I would love having the kitchen!!


----------



## saysay

Here now...thanks for a great rate Vacation Strategy!

I requested high up floor fireworks view.....on check in I was first given building 5 4th floor......I asked if we could be higher up as we wanted to view the fireworks from our room if possible and I didn't care what building.....ended up for the first time in building 3 6th floor....view of lake AND fireworks.

Fourth trip to BC, 1st time in building 3...... our room is in good shape, furniture is great except the dresser in 2nd BR has some pulls missing and is a little scratched.  Everything else looks great to us.  I have to disclose, shortly after we checked in, a huge Palmetto bug came out of the garbage disposal....AKA a big roach.  Growing up in GA they don't phase me and I know they just get inside, not related to cleanliness - and our unit is very clean.....DH killed it and well that was that, no more bugs so far...knock wood. I know this might totally gross out some people, but its Florida they have these bugs all over.

check in was a breeze, I had to say I wasn't interested like 5 times at the parking desk in purchase and no one has called us.  They really act like you are getting the cheapest tickets around...and sorry $100 is just not worth 3 hours of my time on vacation.

I love Building 3! It has not been updated and we have old Tube TV's but they work fine and we aren't exactly watching alot of TV. Sofas are in great shape no ripped leather for us. Great being close to the hotel for starbucks and my Daughter loves the pool and slide. Nice to be so convenient to the Pizza place also. Nice view of the lake and fireworks too. It is a bit of a walk to the main building pool and lazy river, our favorite, but there are some positives of being here. I think I would love to be in buidling 1 next trip if possible.....stayed in Building 5 and 2 on prior trips.  Parking is also fine and ALOT closer to walk than Port Orleans.....which I do love!

I will get some pictures up.  Today after the park, we just hung out pool hopping, playing Bar Trivia, and watched some of the movie on the lawn.....this is after our 9-6 at the Park!  Love BC.  Having a great trip.


----------



## JayhawkFans

Julie -- Thanks for you awesome live update.
Sorry to hear about the bug.  Loved your attitude
about it. Just 126 days before we check in.  LOL


----------



## Echo queen

Is building 6 still the only one with wifi? Tia


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

budafam said:


> We'll be checking in on Saturday and I will be taking many, MANY pics & video.  Looking forward to our 8 days at Disney



We are checking in on Sat too!!!


----------



## chuchujew

lzmom_of_twins said:


> We are checking in on Sat too!!!



Have a great trip! post some pic please. 
Still counting down for mine which is in 5 weeks!!


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

chuchujew said:


> Have a great trip! post some pic please.
> Still counting down for mine which is in 5 weeks!!



Im a picture freak so np


----------



## Libby

So great seeing pics and hearing such great reports about the resort. We just booked today - got an amazing rate with Vacation Strategy - $1250 for 14 nights!!!! Amazing. That's a saving of around $4,000. Plus we'll have so much space and save on food as well.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the update, Julie.  Hope you make many, many more magical vacay memories!


----------



## Tracey123

minijeanie said:


> thanks for the information.. Still mulling it over... I keep going back and forth about it. I have 3 rooms at SOG whicn means more privacy. We are 7 people and would technically be housed all in the same unit.. I am not positive that is the best way to go
> 
> ALthough I would love having the kitchen!!



I would go with WBC, first you can all be in the same villa with a kitchen and the price is going to be significantly less.  At SOG you are going to be paying $315 per night.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Echo queen, my understanding is that building 6 is the only one with wi-fi throughout the entire building.  The other buildings advertise that they have wi-fi in the first floor common areas. However, when we were in building 5, 
13th floor, in February, I got a wi-fi signal on the balcony that was strong enough to reliably connect my Kindle Fire.   I could pick up a weaker wi-fi signal in the unit but sometimes it wasn't strong enough for a good connection.  We used the wired connection for our laptop, which worked fine.


----------



## Echo queen

jaysmom4285 said:


> Echo queen, my understanding is that building 6 is the only one with wi-fi throughout the entire building.  The other buildings advertise that they have wi-fi in the first floor common areas. However, when we were in building 5,
> 13th floor, in February, I got a wi-fi signal on the balcony that was strong enough to reliably connect my Kindle Fire.   I could pick up a weaker wi-fi signal in the unit but sometimes it wasn't strong enough for a good connection.  We used the wired connection for our laptop, which worked fine.



Thanks for this info, I will need wifi for my iPad.


----------



## nancy155

I am so happy to report we will still be able to go on our vacation the end of July!  I was offered a new employment opportunity and begin my new job June 11th.  They are going to work with me so our family will still be able to take our vacation!  What a great company!!!


----------



## jaysmom4285

nancy155, that's great news!  It must be a good feeling not only to get the new job but to know that you're working for someone who is so accommodating.  Have a great time at WBC!  Hope you'll be able to give us updates while you're there.


----------



## thelionqueen

nancy155 said:


> I am so happy to report we will still be able to go on our vacation the end of July!  I was offered a new employment opportunity and begin my new job June 11th.  They are going to work with me so our family will still be able to take our vacation!  What a great company!!!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## JayhawkFans

nancy155 said:


> I am so happy to report we will still be able to go on our vacation the end of July!  I was offered a new employment opportunity and begin my new job June 11th.  They are going to work with me so our family will still be able to take our vacation!  What a great company!!!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!  That is so wonderful that your new company is willing to work with you and your vacation plans.  Hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## nancy155

Thanks everyone for the congrats!  I will take a lot of photos on vaca and of the resort itself to give updates while I am there.  I know while I am waiting for our vacation it keeps me going to read others experiences and view their photos!


----------



## havingadisneyday

budafam said:


> We'll be checking in on Saturday and I will be taking many, MANY pics & video.  Looking forward to our 8 days at Disney



Can't wait until my ticker looks like yours!!  Have a great time!


----------



## trishwal

Oooh! Pics, pics pics...!


Still waiting for my confirmation email for WBC check-in one month from today. Hope that Vacation Strategy got me in the Wyndham system and that we're just closer to the 20 days than to the 50 days.  Oh well, that just means I won't get charged the balance until later.   Anyone else having the same concern?


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

trishwal said:


> Oooh! Pics, pics pics...!
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my confirmation email for WBC check-in one month from today. Hope that Vacation Strategy got me in the Wyndham system and that we're just closer to the 20 days than to the 50 days.  Oh well, that just means I won't get charged the balance until later.   Anyone else having the same concern?



We booked through Vacation Strategy as well. We arrive in 18 days. The original confirmation I got from them in January said to expect link for final payment & confirmation 50 to 30 days. When I got to the 30 day mark I emailed and called them. They sent me an email saying they would be in touch 30 to 20 days before arrival. So Im guessing their target date has changed from 50 to 30 days to 30 to 20 days out. I got a call and email this past week - I was 22 days out. So try not to worry. I called Bonnet Creek and confirmed we were in their system and we were. I have not heard any negative comments on Vacation Strategy other than they are slow returning email. I'm thinking they are just really busy. Super nice people to deal with.  Have a great vacation !!  we are sooooooo excited !


----------



## havingadisneyday

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> We booked through Vacation Strategy as well. We arrive in 18 days. !



We also booked through Vacation Strategy and still have a ways to go (December)... but feel very confident in them, thanks to other folks who have used them successfully.  Thanks for posting your experience with them -- look forward to seeing pictures from you!!!


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

Quick question... what kind of grill are on site?? Hoping gas grills. Im sure it is in here somewhere but we leave tomorrow so no time to hunt thru 156 pages


----------



## trishwal

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> We booked through Vacation Strategy as well. We arrive in 18 days. The original confirmation I got from them in January said to expect link for final payment & confirmation 50 to 30 days. When I got to the 30 day mark I emailed and called them. They sent me an email saying they would be in touch 30 to 20 days before arrival. So Im guessing their target date has changed from 50 to 30 days to 30 to 20 days out. I got a call and email this past week - I was 22 days out. So try not to worry. I called Bonnet Creek and confirmed we were in their system and we were. I have not heard any negative comments on Vacation Strategy other than they are slow returning email. I'm thinking they are just really busy. Super nice people to deal with.  Have a great vacation !!  we are sooooooo excited !



You just took a nice load off my worries!  I am very excited, too - love to spring the trip as a "surprise" on the family so they don't know what's coming. I mean, they know the basic itinerary but not the details.... WHY IS IT SO FUN TO PLAN VACATIONS? This is one place where I don't feel like I'm a lone nut.


----------



## JayhawkFans

lzmom_of_twins said:


> Quick question... what kind of grill are on site?? Hoping gas grills. Im sure it is in here somewhere but we leave tomorrow so no time to hunt thru 156 pages



From posts I was reading from last year ... They
have gas grills


----------



## Disneyforus

lzmom_of_twins said:


> Quick question... what kind of grill are on site?? Hoping gas grills. Im sure it is in here somewhere but we leave tomorrow so no time to hunt thru 156 pages



Yup, Gas Grills!  There are built in types and last year when we were there for Spring Break they brought in gas grills on wheels too....so there were about 2 or 3 grills per every couple buildings.  It was busy at times.


----------



## amorevacations

My stay occurred during the April school vacation for RI & MA which is a very popular time for New Englanders to visit FL. Prior to my arrival I was informed that the resort units were at 110% capacity for my vacation week, (which means the model units were also occupied). So, I was expecting this resort to be overcrowded; I was so wrong. The only inidication that it was full was the parking lot. This resort is so expansive that I never felt crowded. There were always loungers and chairs availble at the pools, I never waited for an elevator, seats were available on the shuttles. (I stood only one evening coming from the Magic Kingdom)

~This resort is very large it reminded me of Co-op city of Central FL (I'm not a huge fan of all of the tall buildings on the property.) But it worked out very well for my Disney-centric vacation~

<<Check-in was a breeze, I think it took less than 5 minutes. However, getting the parking pass - that's a different story. It took 25 minutes before I was even called on. I explained that I really would not have time as I was mirroring my son's high school's music department's itinerary as they were Marching in the Electrical parade, playing at DTD, and SeaWorld and I really didn't have time. The woman understood; although she still tried to give me some enticements, (massage, facial coupons, and $100 gift card). I thanked her and never heard from them again.

<<The Unit: I stayed in a 1-bedroom deluxe unit in Tower 5. A few weeks prior to my visit I requested a fireworks facing room in Tower 5 (as I read good things about this tower). I was very satisfied. My unit was on the 13th (eyebrows raised) floor and the balcony overlooked EPCOT. (You could see DTD, some buildings at the Boardwalk, The Swan, The Dolphin, buildings in the world showcase, and Spaceship Earth.) It was quiet and I watched the fireworks a couple of evenings from the balcony. My unit was clean and spacious.The living room had a couch and 2 chairs, two barstools at the breakfast bar and the dining table seated 6. Four people could comfortably stay in this room. I didn't cook as I was on the run for the entire trip. Coffee pot worked well. (the basket of treats, coffee, creamers, sugar, crystal light was a very nice touch). My bed was comfortable but the couch was not. Jacuzzi in the unit worked well but I preferred the outdoor jacuzzi's because they were more powerful. I would have liked to have had a screen on the patio because I liked to keep the slider open in the evenings & in the morning.

I used the free shuttle service to the parks and one of the pickup locations was very close to building 5. They were punctual and the drivers were very friendly. (Tips are appreciated. I tipped $1/ each way) Pick up locations are very easily located at the parks. My last day in FL I used the shuttle service to go to the Magic Kingdom and took the monorail to the Contemporary & Grand Floridian to buy souvenirs. (shuttle driver let me in on a secret) because I was afraid of missing the shuttle back to the resort; the bus marked Wyndham Grand goes to the hotel at Bonnet Creek) Now, they don't publicize this and this shuttle does not drop passengers off at the resort but the hotel is on the property and you can walk to your unit from that drop off point at the hotel. Also the driver of the hotel's shuttle announced that the shuttle is only for Wyndham Grand guests. The shuttle dropped me off at the hotel, (which, by the way has very nice restaurants) and I walked to my unit.

**If you're going to EPCOT, take the shuttle to the Magic Kingdom and then take the monorail to EPCOT. The monorail goes through the attractions in the park and gives a high level overview of the park; it's a lot of fun.

<<Check-out was very convenient - Because I had an early flight I inquired about early checkout. Confirmed that my room had no charges the night prior. Checked out at 4:30 a.m. by calling the front desk. I was instructed to dropoff my room keys in the dropbox located in the lobby of my building. Left my keys in the box and headed to the airport. Never had to go to the main lobby.

~~KEEP MUSIC IN EDUCATION~~


----------



## havingadisneyday

Thanks for your update and the "tips".  It sounds like you had a very good trip!


----------



## budafam

We are here right now.  Had a bit of an issue checking in... we were here at 3:40 for 4:00 check in and they had our dates as May 12th to checkin   We were getting very worried about it.  We had a fireworks view request put in but I figured that was out the door when they said our dates were screwed up.  I had the confirmation letter from Farrell and I showed them so it had to be Bonnet Creek's screw up.  They weren't too apologetic to say the least 

We finally got a phone call at 5pm that our room keys were ready.  We're in Building 5 on the 15th floor with the MOST amazing fireworks view I have had yet to see.  Can't wait to post pics and see Epcot & MK's fireworks tonight.  I'm actually kinda glad that our Hoop De Doo show for 9:30 was canceled tonight so we can hang out here and enjoy the show


----------



## Echo queen

budafam said:


> We are here right now.  Had a bit of an issue checking in... we were here at 3:40 for 4:00 check in and they had our dates as May 12th to checkin   We were getting very worried about it.  We had a fireworks view request put in but I figured that was out the door when they said our dates were screwed up.  I had the confirmation letter from Farrell and I showed them so it had to be Bonnet Creek's screw up.  They weren't too apologetic to say the least
> 
> We finally got a phone call at 5pm that our room keys were ready.  We're in Building 5 on the 15th floor with the MOST amazing fireworks view I have had yet to see.  Can't wait to post pics and see Epcot & MK's fireworks tonight.  I'm actually kinda glad that our Hoop De Doo show for 9:30 was canceled tonight so we can hang out here and enjoy the show



Glad it worked out for you.  Have a great stay.


----------



## kellyw8863

We are booked through VS for April 2013.  I know that next April is forever away, but I am a planner by nature, so I can't help but think of the logistics already 

With that said, I have a couple of questions...

1) Are there 4 bedroom presidentials (we are going with another family) in all of the buildings?

2) Regarding room requests -  we will be traveling with a child who has significant medical needs.  Easy access to the room will be helpful, so a central location would be good.  Pool is also important.  And because it is unlikely we will make it late at the parks, fireworks view would be a nice bonus.  Any suggestions?

3) How much do you budget for food for a family of four?  Breakfast and dinner will likely be at BC and lunch will be at the parks.  We will probably do a couple of character meals (breakfast or lunch).  We are not foodies, meaning we can subsist on pasta, homemade pizza, etc., and last time we went, we were able to share meals in the parks and feel satisfied.  Is it reasonable to think that our groceries would be comparable to what we spend on a regular basis (plus vacation goodies) plus a dining out budget?  

Thanks so much!


----------



## dizneechic

kellyw8863 said:


> 1) Are there 4 bedroom presidentials (we are going with another family) in all of the buildings?



Yes 4BRs are sprinkled throughout the resort and not just in 1 building.



kellyw8863 said:


> 3) How much do you budget for food for a family of four?  Breakfast and dinner will likely be at BC and lunch will be at the parks.  We will probably do a couple of character meals (breakfast or lunch).  We are not foodies, meaning we can subsist on pasta, homemade pizza, etc., and last time we went, we were able to share meals in the parks and feel satisfied.  Is it reasonable to think that our groceries would be comparable to what we spend on a regular basis (plus vacation goodies) plus a dining out budget?



We are a family of 5 and just our breakfast foods, a frozen pizza, fruits, cheese sticks, juices, waters, milk and coffee for the week through garden grocer was just over $100.  We tended to buy more convenience versions (mini boxes of cereal) vs what we would buy at home because we like variety but didn't want to end up with a lot of extra.  Because of this we spent more than we normally would have at home for similar foods.  We also ran out of things about 2/3 the way through because we had planned a few character breakfasts but then decided to cancel those ADR's because of park changes (president came to Disney during out vaca and we ditched and went to lego to avoid the crowds), needless to say we went grocery shopping to grab enough for a few more unanticipated in room meals.  You will however save eating in room compared to eating out regardless, bu tI would plan somewhere in the middle budget wise between your "home" expenses and your dining out budget.  This way what you have extra is a bonus.

Like you we tend to share meals when eating in the parks, we aren't big eaters and like a variety so will have a little of something from everyone's plates.  We love character meals, but they are mostly all buffets so there is lots of food. We try to plan those at off times to serve as almost 2 meals.  So we'll do the earliest dinner seating or the latest breakfast seating most of the time.  This way we'll have a light snack around the normal meal times and the character meal fills us up and we'll only need another snack at some point during the day.


----------



## gamomof2

Can anyone post a shuttle schedule for this week from either the resort and/or the Grand?  We check in Thursday.


----------



## disney-akj

2) I am not sure about special requests?  I did want to say though, if you do not get a fireworks view room you can easy go by the lake and watch the fireworks from there, that is what we did once.  There are pools all over the resort so no matter what tower you get, you should be fairly close to a pool.  

3)  We went to Walmart and the prices were fairly similar to our local store. We did budget a little more than normal though for groceries because we carried snacks/lunch into the parks on certain days, and we always bring in our own water bottles (we rarely buy drinks in the parks).  Plus we bought soda, mixed drinks, snacks, etc. that we normally don't buy since we were on vacay for the room.   I would say we spent close to $200 at the grocery store for 8 days extras included.  That included breakfast everyday and several meals.  We ate out a total of 6 times.  Three of those were character buffets which were close to $150 each for our family of 5 including tip (3 adults since my DD1 is considered an adult and 2 children).  We split plates at the other places that were not character buffets. Otherwise besides occasional ice cream treats in the parks that was pretty much it.  Our eating out budget was $700 and we went over that slightly (that was 5 people though).


----------



## trishwal

So... not only are we going to be there in 28 days, but there's a chance that 14 of my extended family will be staying at this resort NEXT summer! Problem is that a 4 bedroom will be tight. Do you know if the 4 bedroom presidentials are adjacent to 2BR or even a 3 BR so that we can all be next to each other? And if that sort of request can be made by using Vacation Strategy?  Sweeeeet if it's possible.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

I need a little advice about something. I have always booked my ADR's at one time because we normally stay at Disney. I know that since we will be off site I will only be able to book 180 days out too, but day by day and not for the whole week. 

What is the best way to do this, call in or online? Also, have you ever had a hard time getting a decent dining time because of this? This is the one thing that has me worried about staying off site. We normally eat late so that part is OK, I just hope we can get in to the places that we want. 

Any advice?


----------



## nancy155

wdwmom0f3 said:


> I need a little advice about something. I have always booked my ADR's at one time because we normally stay at Disney. I know that since we will be off site I will only be able to book 180 days out too, but day by day and not for the whole week.
> 
> What is the best way to do this, call in or online? Also, have you ever had a hard time getting a decent dining time because of this? This is the one thing that has me worried about staying off site. We normally eat late so that part is OK, I just hope we can get in to the places that we want.
> 
> Any advice?



I did not have a problem making dining ressies this year.  Were able to make all but one online.  I had to call the reservation line for the Fantasmic Package.  I was able to get the ones we wanted without a problem.


----------



## dizneechic

I agree it's not difficult anymore to make the ADR's so far out.  Now they require payment in advance on some or credit card guarantee so you have less people making ones they wont show up for (which used to be why so many were hard to get so far out).  We prefer to make ours online so we can see the various times available and play with them a bit before committing.

Regarding the day by day ADR making, if its something extremely hard to get like a 8AM CRT you need to do that as soon as you are able (must pay in full for that one when booking), Ohana also fills quickly.  If your trying for Tusker House or another popular but not an absolute "must do" your usually OK waiting a few days and making those together.  If you have access though to a computer and its an ADR making day I would just take a moment and do it though, online it's pretty quick and easy.


----------



## nedac

I did all mine online too. Even made numerous changes to them well within the 180 mark. With the new credit card reservation policy, availability is far better. It's amazing how many people were making unnecessary ADRs. Greedy, greedy.


----------



## Disneyforus

If you have booked a BC stay and would like to participate in a Pay it Forward, check out this link to see if your dates are avaiable!  I just went through the list and updated in RED the dates that are still open.


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2663580


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

We checked in last night! We have a great room! 1st. Floor in tower 6. Walk thru the patio and the grills are right there. Lake view. Pirate pool to the left and lazy river to the right. Perfect spot for us. Super clean room. I absolutely love this place and will definitely be back! I will post pics when I get home but wanted to pop in really quick with that little review.


----------



## nancy155

lzmom_of_twins said:


> We checked in last night! We have a great room! 1st. Floor in tower 6. Walk thru the patio and the grills are right there. Lake view. Pirate pool to the left and lazy river to the right. Perfect spot for us. Super clean room. I absolutely love this place and will definitely be back! I will post pics when I get home but wanted to pop in really quick with that little review.



Thanks for "popping" in!  HAVE a GREAT VACA!!!!


----------



## havingadisneyday

lzmom_of_twins said:


> We checked in last night!  ...I will post pics when I get home but wanted to pop in really quick with that little review.



Have a fabulous vacation!  Look forward to seeing the pix when you get home.  Hope its a "slow" week for you!!


----------



## trishwal

Disneyforus said:


> If you have booked a BC stay and would like to participate in a Pay it Forward, check out this link to see if your dates are avaiable!  I just went through the list and updated in RED the dates that are still open.
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2663580


Thank you for posting this! I just sent you a PM - may be able to participate...wheee!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

nancy155 said:


> I did not have a problem making dining ressies this year.  Were able to make all but one online.  I had to call the reservation line for the Fantasmic Package.  I was able to get the ones we wanted without a problem.



This is promising! 



dizneechic said:


> I agree it's not difficult anymore to make the ADR's so far out.  Now they require payment in advance on some or credit card guarantee so you have less people making ones they wont show up for (which used to be why so many were hard to get so far out).  We prefer to make ours online so we can see the various times available and play with them a bit before committing.
> 
> Regarding the day by day ADR making, if its something extremely hard to get like a 8AM CRT you need to do that as soon as you are able (must pay in full for that one when booking), Ohana also fills quickly.  If your trying for Tusker House or another popular but not an absolute "must do" your usually OK waiting a few days and making those together.  If you have access though to a computer and its an ADR making day I would just take a moment and do it though, online it's pretty quick and easy.



Right now I'm just planning for Kona Cafe, 50s Prime Time Cafe, and Teppan Edo so nothing that should be that hard to get, but we are going the week of Thanksgiving so they will be busy. I have always called so I better go in and learn how to do this online thing before my date to book. (May 22   )




nedac said:


> I did all mine online too. Even made numerous changes to them well within the 180 mark. With the new credit card reservation policy, availability is far better. It's amazing how many people were making unnecessary ADRs. Greedy, greedy.



Yes, this is new and I am not sure exactly how it works. I am thinking that it's just for character meals or two dining credits, right? Do I need to secure all dining with my credit card? Fine with me, anything to make it easier to book them! I know about the 24 hour notice thing too. Hopefully by doing all of this Disney has kept people from double booking.

Thank you all for your help! I'm getting excited!!


----------



## Lily & Giny's Mom

Can anyone tell me if the pirate slide is a regular slide or a water slide?  The photos I have seen look as if the slide does not empty into the pool (although right next to the pool).


----------



## Rosebud123

Lily & Giny's Mom said:


> Can anyone tell me if the pirate slide is a regular slide or a water slide?  The photos I have seen look as if the slide does not empty into the pool (although right next to the pool).



It's a water slide, but it doesn't empty into the pool.


----------



## Lori444

Does anybody know what the lowest floor is in Bldg 6 that has 2 bedroom Presidentials?  I hear they are mainly on upper floors but I get a little freaked out  once I'm higher than about 10 floors...hoping there are some a little lower.  Thanks in advance!

Lori


----------



## carlbarry

Lily & Giny's Mom said:


> Can anyone tell me if the pirate slide is a regular slide or a water slide?  The photos I have seen look as if the slide does not empty into the pool (although right next to the pool).



You are stopped by a trough at the end, which gives you a bump.  Other than the slide being pitch black, it's not as much fun as one that dumps you into the pool, like the other slide at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## wgeo

We just booked our stay for Oct!  My DH is pretty hands off and only asked a few questions, but of course one of them stumped me!  And that's after I read BOTH of the Bonnet Creek threads!  Only took me a few weeks!  So the question is DH is a fitness nut - runner - and he wants to know about treadmills and/or running around the lake.  He's eyes are pretty bad so if he's going around the lake, is the path/sidewalk pretty well contained, or does it weave in and out of pool areas?  Does that make sense?  If it is a nice path to job, does anyone know how long a circle is?  

Are there treadmills and is that the main building?  

 Thanks!

Gina


----------



## skateshome

wgeo said:


> We just booked our stay for Oct!  My DH is pretty hands off and only asked a few questions, but of course one of them stumped me!  And that's after I read BOTH of the Bonnet Creek threads!  Only took me a few weeks!  So the question is DH is a fitness nut - runner - and he wants to know about treadmills and/or running around the lake.  He's eyes are pretty bad so if he's going around the lake, is the path/sidewalk pretty well contained, or does it weave in and out of pool areas?  Does that make sense?  If it is a nice path to job, does anyone know how long a circle is?
> 
> Are there treadmills and is that the main building?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Gina




The path is really straight forward....shouldn't have any problems navigating.
There are gates that you go thru to get to the pools.
The nicest work out facility is definitely the grand hotel fitness center.  It looked really nice with quite anew machines and a nice view.


----------



## wgeo

skateshome said:


> The path is really straight forward....shouldn't have any problems navigating.
> There are gates that you go thru to get to the pools.
> The nicest work out facility is definitely the grand hotel fitness center.  It looked really nice with quite anew machines and a nice view.



 Thanks!  

Any ideas on how long the path around the lake is?  For some reason, 2/3 of a mile is coming to mind, but I don't know where I got that from.

Are we allowed to use the hotels fitness area if we're not actually staying in the hotel?


----------



## kkandaj

I read in a review that there are no strollers allowed on the shuttles.  Is this true?

We arrive in 4 days and were planning on taking the shuttles for part of the trip.


----------



## AeroKU

kkandaj said:


> I read in a review that there are no strollers allowed on the shuttles.  Is this true?
> 
> We arrive in 4 days and were planning on taking the shuttles for part of the trip.



I read on the Passporter site that you can have strollers on the WBC shuttles.  It's best if you have it folded up when you get on.


----------



## Beemitchcowski

kkandaj said:


> I read in a review that there are no strollers allowed on the shuttles.  Is this true?
> 
> We arrive in 4 days and were planning on taking the shuttles for part of the trip.


4 Days! I am so jealous!  I think you read my report/review. I got the information about the strollers off from the bus schedule that was placed in our room. For your sake. I hope they allow strollers!


----------



## disneyfreak7

havingadisneyday said:


> We also booked through Vacation Strategy and still have a ways to go (December)... but feel very confident in them, thanks to other folks who have used them successfully.  Thanks for posting your experience with them -- look forward to seeing pictures from you!!!



Did you get a good rate for Dec? Is it the week of xmas?


----------



## nedac

wdwmom0f3 said:


> This is promising!
> 
> Yes, this is new and I am not sure exactly how it works. I am thinking that it's just for character meals or two dining credits, right? Do I need to secure all dining with my credit card? Fine with me, anything to make it easier to book them! I know about the 24 hour notice thing too. Hopefully by doing all of this Disney has kept people from double booking.
> 
> Thank you all for your help! I'm getting excited!!



Yes, its only for certain restaurants... The ones i did the required the CC were Ohana and Cape May, I think. Possibly Whispering Canyon? I cant remember.


----------



## dizneechic

wdwmom0f3 said:


> Yes, this is new and I am not sure exactly how it works. I am thinking that it's just for character meals or two dining credits, right? *Do I need to secure all dining with my credit card?* Fine with me, anything to make it easier to book them! I know about the 24 hour notice thing too. Hopefully by doing all of this Disney has kept people from double booking.


http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/dining/ADR2.shtml#CC

Restaurants requiring a credit card guarantee will not charge the card except for no-shows or when cancellation penalty applies. At these restaurants, you may pay for your meal after dining by cash, room charge, credit card or Dining Plan credits. Restaurants requiring pre-payment in full will refund payment only if reservations are canceled 48-hours in advance.

*Restaurants Requiring a Credit Card Guarantee*

*Victoria & Albert's* (including Chef's Table) - Grand Floridian Resort and Spa - $25 per person penalty; cancel 48 hours in advance for Chef's Table
*Citrico's Chef's Domain* (6-course meal in a private dining room ) - Grand Floridian Resort and Spa (407-939-7707 for reservations) - $100 penalty; cancel 48 hours in advance
*Fantasmic! Dinner Package* - Select Disney's Hollywood Studios Restaurants - cancel 48 hours in advance
*Wonderland Tea Party* - Grand Floridian Resort and Spa - cancel 48 hours in advance
*Candlelight Processional Dining Package* - Select Epcot Restaurants during Holiday Season - cancel 48 hours in advance
*Princess Storybook Dining - Restaurant Akershus *- Norway Character Meal at Epcot
*1900 Park Fare* - Grand Floridian Resort and Spa Character Meal
*Artist Point* - Wilderness Lodge Resort Signature Dining
*California Grill* - Contemporary Resort Signature Dining
*Cape May Café* - Beach Club Resort Character Meal (breakfast) and Buffet (dinner)
*Chef Mickey's* - Contemporary Resort Character Meal
*Citricos* - Grand Floridian Resort and Spa Signature Dining
*The Crystal Palace* - Magic Kingdom Character Meal
*Flying Fish Café *- Boardwalk Inn Signature Dining
*The Garden Grill *- Epcot Character Meal
*Hollywood & Vine* - Disney's Hollywood Studios Character Meal (breakfast & lunch)
*Jiko *- The Cooking Place - Animal Kingdom Lodge Resort Signature Dining
*Le Cellier Steakhouse Epcot* - Signature Dining (lunch and dinner)
*Narcoossee's *- Grand Floridian Resort and Spa - Signature Dining
*'Ohana* - Polynesian Resort Character Meal (breakfast) and dinner
*Tusker House Restaurant* - Animal Kingdom Character Meal (breakfast & lunch)
*The Hollywood Brown Derby* - Disney's Hollywood Studios Signature Dining
*Yachtsman Steakhouse* - Yacht Club Resort Signature Dining
*
Restaurants Requiring Pre-Payment in Full**
Those on Disney's Dining Plan should mention at the time of reserving reservations for these restaurants intentions to use table credits to pay for the meal when calling by phone. Your credit card shouldn't be charged when reserving, but you'll still have to give Disney the credit card number and cancellation dates and policies will apply.

*  Cinderella's Royal Table* - Magic Kingdom
*Hoop-Dee-Do Musical Revue Dinner Show *- Disney's Fort Wildness Resort and Campground
*Mickey's Backyard BBQ *- Disney's Fort Wildness Resort and Campground
*Polynesian Spirt of Aloha Dinner Show* - Disney's Polynesian Resort
*Disney Girl's Perfectly Princess Tea Party* - Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
*Magic Kingdom Fireworks Dessert Party* - Magic Kingdom 

*Restaurants requiring a pre-payment will refund the payment in full as long as reservations are canceled at less a day in advance; otherwise, full payment is forfeited.


----------



## Pooh65

Hi Everyone,
I've been looking on E-Bay.   What would be a reasonable bid for 7 nights the week of June 26 (for a 2 bedroom)?  

Thanks for the input.


----------



## budafam

Here is our view from the 15th floor in building 5.  I love it here!!!  Not sure how they're going to make me leave


----------



## amorevacations

Budafam, I was there just 2.5 weeks ago and stayed on the 13th floor in Tower 5.  My view was very similar.  (How I wish I was there)

Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## rileyroosmom

My family is thinking of staying at WBC. My kids are worried if they will be able to get all the Disney channels you only get at Disney, i.e. Stacy. Can anyone tell me if you get any Disney channels? 
Thanks


----------



## nancy155

Budafam what a great view!  Thank you for posting the photo.  Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## amorevacations

Pooh65 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I've been looking on E-Bay.   What would be a reasonable bid for 7 nights the week of June 26 (for a 2 bedroom)?
> 
> Thanks for the input.



I don't recall seeing Disney Channel programs aside from Stacy.  (I wasn't in my unit long enough to really channel surf, but I want to say 'No Disney channels that air Disney programs'.


----------



## budafam

rileyroosmom said:


> My family is thinking of staying at WBC. My kids are worried if they will be able to get all the Disney channels you only get at Disney, i.e. Stacy. Can anyone tell me if you get any Disney channels?
> Thanks



Stacy is on the tv's here   I was so excited to see it.. DH could care less though


----------



## MK2010

budafam and amorevacations, I can't wait!!! We check in in 115 days. I can't wait. your pictures and stories have me super excited! I wasn't going to request a building/room, but I am now! And thanks for the tip about going down bythe lake to watch too! Is there anywhere on property you can see Wishes from? I can imagine the view at night though with Spacheship Earth all lit up. WOOHOO!


----------



## amorevacations

MK2010 said:


> budafam and amorevacations, I can't wait!!! We check in in 115 days. I can't wait. your pictures and stories have me super excited! I wasn't going to request a building/room, but I am now! And thanks for the tip about going down bythe lake to watch too! Is there anywhere on property you can see Wishes from? I can imagine the view at night though with Spacheship Earth all lit up. WOOHOO!



MK2010  -  Your excitement comes through loud and clear!!!

I only watched fireworks from my balcony (when I wasn't in the parks).  You could see Wishes in the distance but it really wasn't close enough.  Perhaps someone else knows of a better vantage point on property.

Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

wdwmom0f3 said:


> This is promising!
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm just planning for Kona Cafe, 50s Prime Time Cafe, and Teppan Edo so nothing that should be that hard to get, but we are going the week of Thanksgiving so they will be busy. I have always called so I better go in and learn how to do this online thing before my date to book. (May 22   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is new and I am not sure exactly how it works. I am thinking that it's just for character meals or two dining credits, right? Do I need to secure all dining with my credit card? Fine with me, anything to make it easier to book them! I know about the 24 hour notice thing too. Hopefully by doing all of this Disney has kept people from double booking.
> 
> Thank you all for your help! I'm getting excited!!



To my memory, (because I have not made a phone reservation in a long time) yes only certain restaurants require a deposit while others just need your basic information. I always book online because it is quick and simple. It also gives you alternative sugestions if your choice is booked or if your time is not available it will give you more choices if any are available. Changes and cancelations are also quick and simple. If my memory is correct I think you can have a reservation made in the time it takes to get a cast member on the phone. You also get a quick email confirmation. My only gripe would be the web site is not always available.


----------



## Upatnoon

Pooh65 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I've been looking on E-Bay.   What would be a reasonable bid for 7 nights the week of June 26 (for a 2 bedroom)?
> 
> Thanks for the input.


check the completed listings, it's a wealth of information


----------



## budafam

MK2010 said:


> budafam and amorevacations, I can't wait!!! We check in in 115 days. I can't wait. your pictures and stories have me super excited! I wasn't going to request a building/room, but I am now! And thanks for the tip about going down bythe lake to watch too! Is there anywhere on property you can see Wishes from? I can imagine the view at night though with Spacheship Earth all lit up. WOOHOO!



We have a great view of Wishes from our room.  I have watched it every night either from the balcony or our bedroom window... I can't go to sleep at night until I see it  

There were also some massive fireworks going on to our right the night before last.  There's a grouping of really bright white lights, it looks either like a baseball field or maybe a waterpark???  Does anyone know what that would be and why they put on such a display?  It beat out Wishes & Illuminations IMO.


----------



## MK2010

budafam said:


> We have a great view of Wishes from our room.  I have watched it every night either from the balcony or our bedroom window... I can't go to sleep at night until I see it



WOW!! This is sooooo cool. I think I had probably read on here about watching fireworks from the room/resort and that was nice. Frankly, I was just so excited about the resort that fireworks views were at the back of my mind, but after seeing the actual picture of the view from your room...WOW!!


----------



## ::danielle::

Regarding strollers, you can definitely bring them on the bus.  We weren't forced to fold ours unless the bus was crowded.



rileyroosmom said:


> My family is thinking of staying at WBC. My kids are worried if they will be able to get all the Disney channels you only get at Disney, i.e. Stacy. Can anyone tell me if you get any Disney channels?
> Thanks



They have Stacy as well as Disney Jr (Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, etc).  We don't watch the regular Disney channel (with tween programming) so I don't know if that one is available.

HTH!


----------



## pandamom

Getting close to our trip and I'm trying to figure out which building to request (and I understand it is just a request  ).  Which building is best located to be near a lazy river and pool bar and offer a fireworks view?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## amichaell

pandamom said:


> Getting close to our trip and I'm trying to figure out which building to request (and I understand it is just a request  ).  Which building is best located to be near a lazy river and pool bar and offer a fireworks view?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!



We're staying in Tower 1 this week.  It's about a two minute walk to a lazy river, kids pool, and larger pool.  I don't recall seeing a bar, though I don't drink alcohol, so I wasn't looking either.  There is also a kids playground right next to Tower 1.  There is a suite for viewing the fireworks on the 7th floor as well.


----------



## mjohnson96

Just an FYI - I just called to put in my room request for our check in this Saturday and for our room the following week too.  Their systems are down until Friday they said and they can not look up or make any changes to confirmations until then. So if you want to make a room reqeust you will need to wait until Friday morning


----------



## Brian Noble

That's right; Wyndham is moving the reservation system and web site to a new data center.  They sent a couple reminder emails to owners, but it didn't even occur to me to post it here.


----------



## thelionqueen

::danielle:: said:


> Regarding strollers, you can definitely bring them on the bus.  We weren't forced to fold ours unless the bus was crowded.
> 
> 
> 
> They have Stacy as well as Disney Jr (Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, etc).  We don't watch the regular Disney channel (with tween programming) so I don't know if that one is available.
> 
> HTH!



OMG my kids are going to be SOOOOO excited that Stacy will be on the TV!!  Of all the things they asked me about the difference between a Disney Resort & BCR that was what bummed them out he most.  Honestly..something about stacy that is SO annoying yet So reminds us of our Disney vacations


----------



## agame2323

Okay I'm a newbie. I've tried searching but was unable to find the answer to my simple question....How do I go about renting through an owner?


----------



## gamomof2

We're due to check in tomorrow night. Wonder how they're checking people in?


----------



## mjohnson96

> Okay I'm a newbie. I've tried searching but was unable to find the answer to my simple question....How do I go about renting through an owner?



I used Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com  Several others have used Vacation Strategy, VRBO, or ebay to book



> We're due to check in tomorrow night. Wonder how they're checking people in?



I was told they have everything printed off already but since their systems will be up on Friday they might be good to go and not have to use the printed paperwork.


----------



## gamomof2

Well hopefully our checkin Thursday will go smoothly.


----------



## amorevacations

pandamom said:


> Getting close to our trip and I'm trying to figure out which building to request (and I understand it is just a request  ).  Which building is best located to be near a lazy river and pool bar and offer a fireworks view?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!



Hi Pandamom,
I recently visited WBC. I stayed in Tower 5 which has a lazy river, next to Tower 6 which has the pirate ship pool and bar, and offers fireworks views.   

Have a wonderful trip!!!!


----------



## Brian Noble

> my kids are going to be SOOOOO excited that Stacy will be on the TV!!


Funny you should mention that.  My wife was pretty bitter---it was the one thing she was looking forward to escaping!

At least the BC TVs don't automatically tune to that channel every time you turn them on...


----------



## JessLCH

Brian Noble said:


> Funny you should mention that.  My wife was pretty bitter---it was the one thing she was looking forward to escaping!
> 
> At least the BC TVs don't automatically tune to that channel every time you turn them on...



Ha!  My husband is not a Stacey fan either.


----------



## havingadisneyday

gamomof2 said:


> Well hopefully our checkin Thursday will go smoothly.



Was just catching up on the posts on this thread...AND I see its 4:27 -- wonder how your check-is going today!  Aaaaah   SO lucky -- hope you take lots of pictures to share with us "waitin' for our turn".


----------



## skateshome

wgeo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Any ideas on how long the path around the lake is?  For some reason, 2/3 of a mile is coming to mind, but I don't know where I got that from.
> 
> Are we allowed to use the hotels fitness area if we're not actually staying in the hotel?



Sorry I don't know how long the path is. 1/4 to 1/2 a mile would seem about right to me.   It really doesnt take very long to walk all the way around.

I believe you can walk right into the fitness center.  Did not see any key locks when I passed by it.  :lol


----------



## skateshome

kkandaj said:


> I read in a review that there are no strollers allowed on the shuttles.  Is this true?
> 
> We arrive in 4 days and were planning on taking the shuttles for part of the trip.



Hope this isnt too late."....you can take strollers on the shuttle.  In fact we had a fold up double stroller.  Pain to get on and off the bus but HEAVEN to have at the parks.  Get on an off the bus only takes a couple of minutes but carrying a 4 year old takes DAYS!!!  

Are you renting one when you get down there?  We used Kingdom Strollers and they were great.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Brian Noble said:


> Funny you should mention that.  My wife was pretty bitter---it was the one thing she was looking forward to escaping!
> 
> At least the BC TVs don't automatically tune to that channel every time you turn them on...



 We love Stacy! It makes us feel like we are really home when we see and hear her on the tv, but after a few minutes we change it! A little of Stacy goes a long way!


----------



## badiggio

Brian Noble said:


> Funny you should mention that.  My wife was pretty bitter---it was the one thing she was looking forward to escaping!
> 
> At least the BC TVs don't automatically tune to that channel every time you turn them on...



Ours did,lol.Channel 9.
The channel selection is much, much ,better than at disney


----------



## kkandaj

skateshome said:


> Hope this isnt too late."....you can take strollers on the shuttle.  In fact we had a fold up double stroller.  Pain to get on and off the bus but HEAVEN to have at the parks.  Get on an off the bus only takes a couple of minutes but carrying a 4 year old takes DAYS!!!
> 
> Are you renting one when you get down there?  We used Kingdom Strollers and they were great.



Thanks for this!  I also rentd from Kingdom Strollers!  I am so excited to not have to travel with the stroller.


----------



## KYoung2000

skateshome said:


> Sorry I don't know how long the path is. 1/4 to 1/2 a mile would seem about right to me.   It really doesnt take very long to walk all the way around.
> 
> I believe you can walk right into the fitness center.  Did not see any key locks when I passed by it.  :lol




Just an FYI.  the path is 2/3 of a mile (or .63) to be exact.   I ran it on my stay a week ago and I tracked it with my Phone GPS because I was curious myself.

Its a nice route to run, but the path gets a little busy as you get later in the day.   If your up for a longer run/walk, you can always head to building 1 and go past the entrance gates and all along the road you come in on (chelonia pkwy) there is a side walk that takes you almost to Buena vista dr and all the way back and around the Waldorf Astoria hotel that back by Tower 3 and the Grand hotel.  So you can easily get your mileage up if you are looking too.

Check out google maps and you will see what I mean.


----------



## wgeo

skateshome said:


> Sorry I don't know how long the path is. 1/4 to 1/2 a mile would seem about right to me.   It really doesnt take very long to walk all the way around.
> 
> I believe you can walk right into the fitness center.  Did not see any key locks when I passed by it.  :lol





KYoung2000 said:


> Just an FYI.  the path is 2/3 of a mile (or .63) to be exact.   I ran it on my stay a week ago and I tracked it with my Phone GPS because I was curious myself.



Thanks so much!  This sounds perfect.  I can enjoy the 1k around the lake and DH can choose from the fitness center or the lake.  Although, we'll probably have to take some looks at google maps, he may want to take the longer route if it's easy enough not to get lost.   Thanks!


----------



## Attagirl3

We stayed at WBC the last week of April.  We had a 2 bedroom presidential unit on the 14th floor of building 6.  Check-in was quick and easy.  We arrived at about 5 pm.  The room, OMG the room was spectacular.  Everything was in perfect condition, we even had a flat panel information center in the kitchen.  We had two AC units and it took me 4 days to realize that the unit for the kids room had been off the entire time.  Sorry kids.  

We had to bring our car in for service one day so we took the bus to HS that day.  The bus arrived on time then stopped at the main entrance to find a ton of people waiting.  Some had been waiting for over an hour.  He told them he was going to all of the parks and had everyone board (he was only scheduled to go to HS and AK).  We had no complaints with the bus service but we may be in the minority there.  I would have been livid if I had been left waiting for that long.  We drove every other day.

We ordered Giordano's pizza one night and had it delivered.  The driver met me in the lobby of building 6.  No problems there.  We picked up Chevy's one night and ate it at "home."  The leftovers from both meals made great snacks for the next couple of days.  

We rented a stroller for our trip.  The stroller was delivered to the main entrance.  I drove the car over there to pick it up and we left it there after we checked out.

I was very impressed with the property. I should have scheduled more "down" time for the trip.  DD6 wanted to swim every day but we only had a chance to visit 3 of the 6 pools while there.  This was my first time staying off site in years and I can definitely say that we'll be back.


----------



## JessLCH

Attagirl3 said:


> We stayed at WBC the last week of April.  We had a 2 bedroom presidential unit on the 14th floor of building 6.  Check-in was quick and easy.  We arrived at about 5 pm.  The room, OMG the room was spectacular.  Everything was in perfect condition, we even had a flat panel information center in the kitchen.  We had two AC units and it took me 4 days to realize that the unit for the kids room had been off the entire time.  Sorry kids.
> 
> We had to bring our car in for service one day so we took the bus to HS that day.  The bus arrived on time then stopped at the main entrance to find a ton of people waiting.  Some had been waiting for over an hour.  He told them he was going to all of the parks and had everyone board (he was only scheduled to go to HS and AK).  We had no complaints with the bus service but we may be in the minority there.  I would have been livid if I had been left waiting for that long.  We drove every other day.
> 
> We ordered Giordano's pizza one night and had it delivered.  The driver met me in the lobby of building 6.  No problems there.  We picked up Chevy's one night and ate it at "home."  The leftovers from both meals made great snacks for the next couple of days.
> 
> We rented a stroller for our trip.  The stroller was delivered to the main entrance.  I drove the car over there to pick it up and we left it there after we checked out.
> 
> I was very impressed with the property. I should have scheduled more "down" time for the trip.  DD6 wanted to swim every day but we only had a chance to visit 3 of the 6 pools while there.  This was my first time staying off site in years and I can definitely say that we'll be back.



Thanks for your review.  This will be our first time staying off site also and we are also booked for a 2 bedroom presidential in bldg 6.  Was wondering if you had any photos to share.  thanks.


----------



## Attagirl3

I don't have very many pictures but I can add what I have to the photo thread tomorrow.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## TheElectricMayhem

We've got a great quote from Vacation Strategies for a trip in October. We're thinking of renting a 1 bedroom and having the kid sleep on the sleeper sofa. 

Here's the thing... I'm a bit paranoid about them being able to get out on the balcony while my husband and I are sleeping. My daughter is fine, but my son is special needs and he is a fearless climber. He sometimes gets himself in dangerous situations. 

Is there a way to lock the balcony sliding doors? Some balcony doors have bars that go down to prevent them from being opened; do these doors have any similar feature?


----------



## amichaell

TheElectricMayhem said:


> We've got a great quote from Vacation Strategies for a trip in October. We're thinking of renting a 1 bedroom and having the kid sleep on the sleeper sofa.
> 
> Here's the thing... I'm a bit paranoid about them being able to get out on the balcony while my husband and I are sleeping. My daughter is fine, but my son is special needs and he is a fearless climber. He sometimes gets himself in dangerous situations.
> 
> Is there a way to lock the balcony sliding doors? Some balcony doors have bars that go down to prevent them from being opened; do these doors have any similar feature?



Our sliding door has only a twist lock (not sure the actual name) at about waist level.  Nothing special and my four year old can easily unlock it.


----------



## amichaell

We're wrapping up our latest Disney vacation.  We had back home tomorrow morning.  Fortunately it's a quick 2.5 hour drive for us.  This is our 4th time taking our daughter, who is now 4.  This trip was easily the best.  Our previous three trips were spent at Disney resorts (Pop, All Star Movies, and Caribbean).  All were nice enough, though the rooms were too small for us.  My wife goes to bed early while I prefer to stay up late.  Tough to do in those smaller rooms.

This trip I cashed in some airline points for a week at Bonnet Creek.  We all loved it.  The room was great: clean, well-stocked kitchen, nice furnishings, etc.  My daughter loved the pools.  We are certainly staying here again for our next trip.


----------



## EricBlitz

TheElectricMayhem said:


> We've got a great quote from Vacation Strategies for a trip in October. We're thinking of renting a 1 bedroom and having the kid sleep on the sleeper sofa.
> 
> Here's the thing... I'm a bit paranoid about them being able to get out on the balcony while my husband and I are sleeping. My daughter is fine, but my son is special needs and he is a fearless climber. He sometimes gets himself in dangerous situations.
> 
> Is there a way to lock the balcony sliding doors? Some balcony doors have bars that go down to prevent them from being opened; do these doors have any similar feature?



I read either in this thread or another about using a broom stick to add additional security for children with special needs. It can be wedged between the wall and sliding door. 

I'm sure someone with more experience here will pop a link to the post.


----------



## dizneechic

EricBlitz said:


> I read either in this thread or another about using a broom stick to add additional security for children with special needs. It can be wedged between the wall and sliding door.
> 
> I'm sure someone with more experience here will pop a link to the post.



If not a broomstick an adjustable shower rod.  Another option is to slide the furniture around a little to block off access to the door, ie move the couch in front of it.  You could leave it that way for the week since there is no maid service, and then just put everything back where it goes before you depart.


----------



## triplefigs

We are renting a 3bdr from an owner (my best friend's mom) for a week in August.  this will be our 1st time staying off property.  My DS uses a wheelchair, my mom a cane, so a unit close to everything would be great.  And a view of the fireworks would be an added bonus.  Any suggestions for a bldg to have her request?  We will be using the shuttle to WDW at times, but we also will have a car.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheElectricMayhem

dizneechic said:


> If not a broomstick an adjustable shower rod.  Another option is to slide the furniture around a little to block off access to the door, ie move the couch in front of it.  You could leave it that way for the week since there is no maid service, and then just put everything back where it goes before you depart.



Thanks guys for the advice. We may bring a shower rod, it sounds like an ideal solution. I don't the the furniture solution would work for us, my son would climb right over it.  He's going to climb Everest some day, I just know it.


----------



## pigletto

Hi everyone, 
Sorry if this a repeat question. It's hard to comb through such a long thread and  my searching isn't turning up with much.
My ds is 8 and I know we'll be spending a lot of time at the pools. He LOVES a good pool slide (the longer and faster the better!). Is there a building I should request that is near a pool that would be good for this?
If the pool is too little kid oriented we'll just end up walking over to the others most of the time, so being close to a better one would be great


----------



## trishwal

Reminder for everyone who has been to WBC recently - we all would love to see your pics! I'll post mine afterwards too.

Also for those who have been there, do you feel that you stay completely in the "Disney Bubble?" As in, no junkie strip mall views, billboards, souvenir shops, and other overgrowth that interrupts the Magic?  If so, do you also stay in the bubble between the resort and Downtown Disney? Thanks, hope to be checking in in 21 days (still waiting for my Vacation Strategy confirmation!).


----------



## mjohnson96

So here now and just LOVE it.  We are in building 5 on the 2nd floor overlooking the lazy river.  My 2 year old doesn't understand why she can't just go into the pool from our balcony . We have the older furniture but no tears, looks good. 

Just an FYI to those going to checkin the next few days.  They are resurfacing the parking lot in font of 5 so they have shut down all parking here and that really stinks.  You have the garage or other buildings to park in.  

Otherwise looking forward to lots of fun this week


----------



## Disneyforus

trishwal said:


> Reminder for everyone who has been to WBC recently - we all would love to see your pics! I'll post mine afterwards too.
> 
> Also for those who have been there, do you feel that you stay completely in the "Disney Bubble?" As in, no junkie strip mall views, billboards, souvenir shops, and other overgrowth that interrupts the Magic?  If so, do you also stay in the bubble between the resort and Downtown Disney? Thanks, hope to be checking in in 21 days (still waiting for my Vacation Strategy confirmation!).



I felt totally in the bubble, other than when I had to get in my car.   Downtown Disney is just across the highway...don't go by any touristy strip malls or anything to get there.

You are on Disney Property as in, you have to go through the "Welcome" sign...so that  makes it feel at home to me.


----------



## trishwal

I'm so excited that your vacation starts tomorrow, Disneyforus.  !!!! And thanks again for managing the Pay it Forward bins... this trip will be bittersweet for us; bitter because we'll be doing it "right" and only have 6 days at WBC, 3 at Disney parks... SWEET because I've convinced our parents to take all 14 us (my siblings, their spouses and all our children) to WDW NEXT summer - wish we could stay at WBC but a 4 bedroom will only be big enough if we make all the kids sleep on blow up beds because the adults will want our privacy.

It's SOOOOO much better than the cruise from Galveston that they were thinking about doing.

Have a Wonderfully Magic time!


----------



## dizneechic

trishwal said:


> Also for those who have been there, do you feel that you stay completely in the "Disney Bubble?" As in, no junkie strip mall views, billboards, souvenir shops, and other overgrowth that interrupts the Magic?  If so, do you also stay in the bubble between the resort and Downtown Disney? Thanks, hope to be checking in in 21 days (still waiting for my Vacation Strategy confirmation!).



You never leave the world of purple signs so yes you are still contained in the bubble.  If you take a right out of the WBC access road and go towards DTD, once you drive past DTD you end up in the land of hotels on the way to Crossroads (shopping mall) but if you never drive past DTD you won't see that.  Going straight or taking a left out of the entry road you are completely contained in the Disney bubble.


----------



## Disneyforus

trishwal said:


> I'm so excited that your vacation starts tomorrow, Disneyforus.  !!!! And thanks again for managing the Pay it Forward bins... this trip will be bittersweet for us; bitter because we'll be doing it "right" and only have 6 days at WBC, 3 at Disney parks... SWEET because I've convinced our parents to take all 14 us (my siblings, their spouses and all our children) to WDW NEXT summer - wish we could stay at WBC but a 4 bedroom will only be big enough if we make all the kids sleep on blow up beds because the adults will want our privacy.
> 
> It's SOOOOO much better than the cruise from Galveston that they were thinking about doing.
> 
> Have a Wonderfully Magic time!



Thanks Trishwal! Sounds like a fun time next summer.  Could you rent 2, 2 bedrooms and get them near each other and have that help with the privacy?  I've never been in a 4 BR, but the room layout pictures look massive...very roomy..but again, it only has so many beds.

We went last year with my brothers family, so we had 10 of us in a 3 Bedroom...Adult couples had their own rooms and the kids shared the 3rd bedroom and pullout couch.  It worked out pretty well, especially because they were all so tired that they slept like the dead.


----------



## Echo queen

I just called to make a room request and we are in tower 6  Really excited now, Wifi was my most wanted option.


----------



## havingadisneyday

trishwal said:


> Reminder for everyone who has been to WBC recently - we all would love to see your pics! I'll post mine afterwards too.
> 
> Thanks, hope to be checking in in 21 days (still waiting for my Vacation Strategy confirmation!).



Thanks in advance for the pics -- and let us know when you get your VS confirmation.  We're with them also and always good to know what to expect!  Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## havingadisneyday

Ahhhhh!!  I want this room!  Great view -- What Tower/floor are you in?  Is the room as spectacular as the view??


----------



## DCTooTall

havingadisneyday said:


> Ahhhhh!!  I want this room!  Great view -- What Tower/floor are you in?  Is the room as spectacular as the view??



That actually looks to be the "elevator view" for Tower 5.   It looks too centered on the building (and you can see the balconies on either side) for it to actually be a room.


the pool/lazy river below is that one at Tower 5.


----------



## eeyoresnr

actually that was taken from the hall window next to the elevator. 
this was from our stay in April 2011 and our view wasn't great






but the room was awesome. we were in a 3 bedroom. I have tons of pics I can post if you like. we were in building 5 I believe.
we went back in May of 2011 and were in building 6 I think. the views from there were awesome. we were directly over the pool and we spent many evenings on the balcony  just enjoying the view.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I'd love to see your pics, eeyoresnr!


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you!
Looks great!


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr

looking up at our building


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## havingadisneyday

Oh man!  Lots of pictures to look at!  Thanks so much, and so sorry the "elevator" view wasn't your room! http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/blush.gif
Enjoyed them!!


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## nancy155

WOW great photos!  I love it.  I cannot wait now until our vaca at WBC end of July!!!!  

Thank you so much for taking the time to post your photos


----------



## eeyoresnr

looking up at our room from front of building


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## eeyoresnr

that's all I have for the April stay. I'll have to load the ones from may to my computer. we were in building 6 and had granite counter tops and the information computer on the wall


----------



## mrsbert

Did you all hear the huge sigh of relief?  I'm sure you could hear it in Canada at least.

I'm less than two weeks out. Called direct number to double check my reservation and to place room request.The front desk clerk could not find my reseration!! She put me on hold all the while I'm thinking the worst. As soon as she comes back on the phone I ask, "Can we double check the spelling of my last name to make SURE you've got it right on your end?" We did and...... she had misspelled it. I don't have a common name and you would've thought she would have tried that first before trying to dismiss me.

SMALL.HEART.ATTACK


----------



## Echo queen

eeyoresnr said:


> that's all I have for the April stay. I'll have to load the ones from may to my computer. we were in building 6 and had granite counter tops and the information computer on the wall



Great shots, did you use wifi in tower 6?  How was it in your room?  We are confirmed for tower 6 in 11 days.


----------



## trishwal

GREAT pics - and thanks for taking one of the hallway.... hope the kids get excited when they open the door and realize that they're NOT staying in just another hotel room..!

I did get my phone call from VS today - we should be in their system tomorrow and get the email with a link for final payment. 20 days out exactly.


----------



## eeyoresnr

Echo queen said:


> Great shots, did you use wifi in tower 6?  How was it in your room?  We are confirmed for tower 6 in 11 days.



we did use the wifi a couple times on my husbands laptop but for the most part if we needed anything online we used the one on the wall in the room and loved it.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you so much for those fabulous pics.
Can't wait for the May ones!!! 
I especially appreciate the photos of the kitchen amenities/appliances, etc.
We'll be in Tower 6 in just a little over a month in a 3 Bdrm.
How many people were in your "room"?
We'll have 6 adults & 2 children. 
It will be quite a step up from a single room - tho there have only been 4 of us in the single rooms at Disney.


----------



## eeyoresnr

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thank you so much for those fabulous pics.
> Can't wait for the May ones!!!
> I especially appreciate the photos of the kitchen amenities/appliances, etc.
> We'll be in Tower 6 in just a little over a month in a 3 Bdrm.
> How many people were in your "room"?
> We'll have 6 adults & 2 children.
> It will be quite a step up from a single room - tho there have only been 4 of us in the single rooms at Disney.



you're welcome for the pics...
both times we had a 3 bedroom (mainly because we got such great deals both times)
in April there were only 3 of us, 2 adults and one 10 year old.
in May we had 4 adults. so both times we would have been fine with a 2 bedroom. you should have plenty of room for the 6 adults and 2 children.


----------



## Libby

Thanks so much for sharing all those photos. It really is very reassuring to see everything. The kitchen looks very well equiped. Now I'm even more keen for our stay in November. Just booked our flights from Australia the trip is definitely going ahead now . Still can't believe the rate we got with VS. 14 nights for $1250!!! Just amazing.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Echo queen said:


> I just called to make a room request and we are in tower 6  Really excited now, Wifi was my most wanted option.



Sounds great! Did you request a view too or just the building? I'm still on the fence as to what to do for our stay.


I love all of the new pictures! They are great!


----------



## budafam

We just got back on Saturday from a week at Bonnet Creek.  It took me till the last day to figure out they don't pronounce it "Bone - nae Creek" lol... I must've sounded like an idiot!  Anyways, I took a bunch of pictures.  We were in tower 5, 15th floor, right above the parking garage.  It was a 2 bedroom deluxe.  If I could be guaranteed that room again, I would book it in a heartbeat.  We watched Illuminations & Wishes from our balcony or bedroom windows every single night.  It was amazing!  Everything was in great shape.  No tears in the furniture and flat screen tv's.  We loved it.

Our condo was right where the red starts but all the way up at the top.  You can see the 2 tan columns on the balcony.





The parking garage view from our balcony.





DTD view.





Dolphin/Swan view.





Epcot, MK & Contemporary view.





Walking to the elevators on the first floor.





View from the hallway window at the elevators on the 15th floor.





The hallway on our way to our room.





Front of the main building.





The pool at tower 5.





More pics of the room to come...


----------



## budafam

One of the bedrooms.





Bathroom.










Dining Area.





Kitchen.





Master Bedroom.





View into the bathroom.





Jacuzzi.





Shower.





Balcony.


----------



## dtum

Great pictures.  Love seeing the inside of the room.


----------



## pigletto

Budafam that looks wonderful!!! It looks like it has everything we need. Perhaps I will request it and see if we can get tower 5 as well. It can't hurt to try I guess.
I hope you had a wonderful trip!


----------



## havingadisneyday

Great pics!  I'm thinking maybe I like building 5 more and more... but I think I'd like a pool/lake view.  I thought the superhigh rooms would all be presidential, but glad to see you got way up there.  Anything over the 7th or 8th floor would be great!  Anyway, thanks for sharing.  Sorry your vacation is over though.  They just go by too fast, don't they!


----------



## mousegear

Thank you for posting pictures.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

*We just got back on Saturday from a week at Bonnet Creek. It took me till the last day to figure out they don't pronounce it "Bone - nae Creek" lol...* 


Made me laugh, Budafam - that's the way I thought it was pronounced at first, too!

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## eeyorepixie

What time is check out at Bonnet Creek
TIA


----------



## Echo queen

eeyorepixie said:


> What time is check out at Bonnet Creek
> TIA



10 am.


----------



## budafam

The vacation was wonderful.  We did so much more than we ever did before.  It was a bit crazy at times but I think everyone had a really good time.  Unfortunately, one of our dogs got away back home while we were gone (the little yorkie)... she's still missing as of today   It kind of put a damper on everything.


----------



## esk

Does Bonnet Creek supply a hair dryer in each unit?  I hate lugging mine.....


----------



## Teacher03

budafam said:


> The vacation was wonderful.  We did so much more than we ever did before.  It was a bit crazy at times but I think everyone had a really good time.  Unfortunately, one of our dogs got away back home while we were gone (the little yorkie)... she's still missing as of today   It kind of put a damper on everything.



I'm glad to hear you had a great trip, but so sad about your dogHopefully she will be back home soon.


----------



## saysay

esk said:


> Does Bonnet Creek supply a hair dryer in each unit?  I hate lugging mine.....



We had one in each bathroom.....


----------



## kleldridge

saysay said:


> We had one in each bathroom.....



It's a pretty nice one, too.  I even bought one like it when I got home.


----------



## Marlea98

Thank you to everyone for sharing your photos and experiences at WBC.  

We bought into the group in January in Vegas (we have to book any stays through the U.S even though we live in Australia, which is a pain in the butt ) and were lucky enough to receive one free night at the big one just out of the Strip in Vegas, the one with the running river.  We got to enjoy a night in the 2 bedroom Presidential suite that was so lovely and really whet our appetites.  The kids on the other hand, well let's say that every motel/hotel we stayed at from then on for the next couple of weeks just didn't stack up in their eyes...

We're looking forward to staying here in early December '13, but in case we are unable to get reservations for our chosen dates, can anyone recommend the other Wyndham resorts in the area to look at as our second choice?

*Budafam*, what room did you have?  The 2 bed deluxe looks ideal for our family of 2 adults and 2 kids.


----------



## My2Monkeys

Budafam, great pics! Thanks for sharing! 

We are checking in tomorrow night!!!  I first read about WBC here almost 3 years ago....can't believe we're finally going!!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Marlea98 said:


> We're looking forward to staying here in early December '13, but in case we are unable to get reservations for our chosen dates, can anyone recommend the other Wyndham resorts in the area to look at as our second choice?



Did you buy into Wyndham, or did you buy into RCI?   

If you bought into Wyndham, you should have no problem booking WBC if you book right at the ten month mark (ten months before your check-in day).  We're owners at Wyndham Smokey Mountains, and we're planning our trip for the last week of October, 2013. We'll make our reservations right at the ten month mark, which I think is December 26 (Boxing Day).  Don't know if it's a national holiday in Australia, but it's not here in the US.

If you bought into RCI, you'll probably still be able to get WBC, but it won't be until closer to your dates.  Last two times we went to WDW, we stayed at Orange Lake.  It's not Wyndham, but it's nice.  And you should have no problem getting that.

As long as you're not going Christmas or Easter week, you'll have no problem getting a timeshare resort close to Disney.


----------



## agame2323

Is it possible to request a room prior to check-in? We would like a room were you could watch Illuminations & Wishes from our balcony or bedroom windows? We are going to be there the beginning of June


----------



## Upatnoon

agame2323 said:


> Is it possible to request a room prior to check-in? We would like a room were you could watch Illuminations & Wishes from our balcony or bedroom windows? We are going to be there the beginning of June


Wouldn't everyone like a room like that?

Many people have reported calling ahead and making requests, but does it give you and advantage? I don't think so.

I say the time to make a request is when you check in and talk to the agent. I don't think I've ever stayed in the room the computer and pre-assigned me to in my last 10 visits.

Someday Wyndham may figure out a way to charge extra for these "view" rooms like Disney does, but they haven't yet.

Bottom line, nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## suerob

Could someone tell me if all the buildings at WBC have been remodeled?


----------



## DCTooTall

Marlea98 said:


> We're looking forward to staying here in early December '13, but in case we are unable to get reservations for our chosen dates, can anyone recommend the other Wyndham resorts in the area to look at as our second choice?



 If you own Wyndham points,   You should have no problems as someone else mention if you make your reservation at the 10mo mark from your desired stay.   Depending on when in December,  and what type of room you'd like,   There is a decent chance you may be able to get what you want even a few months prior to your trip.   (2bdrm Deluxe units are the most common at the resort, so are going to have better availability than any other type.... and the resort is pretty big).

If however you can't get what you want there,    there are 3 other Wyndham Resorts in the area you might be able to get into.   Wyndham Orlando is off I-Drive and Sand Lake (Near the "Mega Playplace" Mcdonalds if you know where that is) and I've heard decent things about it.   There is another at Star island (off 192 east of the Parks)....  And The Wyndham Reunion Resort looks decent. (South of Disney down I-4).    I'm not as familiar with the other Wyndham resorts in the area,   so i'm not sure how they would exactly "compare" to WBC.   Wyndham Orlando and Star island are both older that WBC,   and Reunion is more of a Golf resort than one aimed towards the theme park crowd.   You would also probably want a Car if you stay at one of the other locations since they aren't going to offer the same level of Disney shuttle service as WBC.



agame2323 said:


> Is it possible to request a room prior to check-in? We would like a room were you could watch Illuminations & Wishes from our balcony or bedroom windows? We are going to be there the beginning of June



 It's possibly to place a room request,   however there is no guarantee you will get what you requested.

Honestly,   I've personally found that the water/pool view rooms are nicer to have for a couple reasons.
1. You can enjoy the pool/water view all day long... such as first thing in the AM or after a day visiting the parks.   the Fireworks however will only go off once a day,  and often I'm still at the parks when they do.
2.  Illuminations has a lot of low-level fireworks and the whole fire barge/video globe are very big parts of the show.  As a result,  the fireworks above the tree-line aren't nearly as impressive or often as you may think they would be.    Wishes fireworks also have a lot of lower-level fireworks involved (the ones on top of the Fantasyland buildings),  and the bigger shells are fired off behind the park.   With the distance between the resort and the MK,  While you can see them from some places on property,   they are pretty far off on the horizon.





Upatnoon said:


> Wouldn't everyone like a room like that?
> 
> Many people have reported calling ahead and making requests, but does it give you and advantage? I don't think so.
> 
> I say the time to make a request is when you check in and talk to the agent. I don't think I've ever stayed in the room the computer and pre-assigned me to in my last 10 visits.
> 
> Someday Wyndham may figure out a way to charge extra for these "view" rooms like Disney does, but they haven't yet.
> 
> Bottom line, nothing is guaranteed.



  I highly doubt Wyndham will ever charge extra for the "view rooms" at the timeshare resort.  Because ownership points are deeded as a percentage/fractional ownership of the individual buildings,   The total point value for each building cannot be changed without seriously impacting every deed/contract sold on the buildings.   They MAY be able to do some point shifting where they lower the value of some rooms to raise the point value of others (somewhat similar to what DVC did at AKL),   The complexity of managing the inventory by the creation of new room classifications and ensuring that those new view classifications (which would impact all the towers) don't cause deed issues for any of the towers (Each contract is based off a specific tower,  and not the resort as a whole) would be prohibitive.

....And that's assuming that there isn't anything in the deeds or HOA paperwork that would prohibit any changes in individual room values.


That being said....  I'd be surprised if Wyndham didn't charge extra for views at the Wyndham Grand Resort which as a hotel doesn't have any of these concerns to deal with.



suerob said:


> Could someone tell me if all the buildings at WBC have been remodeled?



 Technically... No.   For example,  Tower 6 is only about 2yrs old at this point.

They have however been going thru the older Towers and refurbing them.   i've heard reports that Towers 1 and 2 have been refurbed,   and Tower 3 was supposed to be finished with it's refurb in the spring.   That leaves just Towers 4, 5, and 6 which are the newer towers and not nearly as old as Towers 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## Branabb

Just booked our room for return trip to BC for a week in September. Stayed there last December for the first time in 2BR Presidential. Fortunate to nab one again this year at a great rate. We spend a good deal of time at the resort, so it makes a difference for us. Needless to say, my wife and kids are doing the happy dance for the rest of the night. 

"Scout's honor", this time I will come home bearing plenty of photos for the DISboards BEFORE we clutter it.


----------



## suerob

Are all the 3 bedroom deluxe units identical as far as the layout, furnishings, etc? Does it matter which building we stay in? We've stayed in bldg 5 and it was nice, can I expect the same in the other buildings? Thinking of staying on the other side of the lake this time.


----------



## Echo queen

suerob said:


> Are all the 3 bedroom deluxe units identical as far as the layout, furnishings, etc? Does it matter which building we stay in? We've stayed in bldg 5 and it was nice, can I expect the same in the other buildings? Thinking of staying on the other side of the lake this time.



Last year we were in a 3bd on the 15 floor tower 5 first room to the left from the elevator. The bellman said that it was the biggest of that type because it's on an angle when looked straight down from the balcony it above the drop off to that tower.


----------



## 2wins

Hi,

We arrive 6-6.  I called to see if I could put in a room/view  preference.  The rep told me that my room had already been assigned.  She said i was in tower 6. Which makes sense because it is a 2bdr presidential reserve, and I was told that those are only in tower 6.  However, i did not know that the rooms wer pre-assigned.  Anybody have thoughts or knowledge on this?


----------



## palmettostatemom

Upatnoon said:


> Many people have reported calling ahead and making requests, but does it give you and advantage? I don't think so.
> 
> I say the time to make a request is when you check in and talk to the agent. I don't think I've ever stayed in the room the computer and pre-assigned me to in my last 10 visits.



I agree with waiting until check in for timeshare resorts.  In our experience of going to different ones all over, when we first began trading I would call ahead & ask for certain rooms/bldgs./areas.   Always told they would 'try to accomodate' me.  Rarely did we get the room requested.  However, I now just wait until check-in, go up with a big smile and good attitude, find out where my assigned room is and if I want to try for something I really want, ask nicely if there is any way possible to get it.  Again, in my opinion, TS resorts for the most part are not known for being real accommodating to non-owners.


----------



## sue12345

Is there any construction going on now?

Also, would you say that tower 5 and 6 are the best ones?

Is there a Publix close by or just the Walmart?


----------



## bstafford

I apologize if this has been answered, but is parking free here? We have rented a 2 bedroom unit. Just wondering if there are any hidden costs.


----------



## carlbarry

bstafford said:


> I apologize if this has been answered, but is parking free here? We have rented a 2 bedroom unit. Just wondering if there are any hidden costs.



Parking is free.


----------



## Echo queen

2wins said:


> Hi,
> 
> We arrive 6-6.  I called to see if I could put in a room/view  preference.  The rep told me that my room had already been assigned.  She said i was in tower 6. Which makes sense because it is a 2bdr presidential reserve, and I was told that those are only in tower 6.  However, i did not know that the rooms wer pre-assigned.  Anybody have thoughts or knowledge on this?



I was told the same thing when I called this week, 3br pres booked. . This is my first pres so just glad to have wifi.


----------



## budafam

We were not prebooked.  We were actually in the system for the week AFTER we had arrived.  I didn't really care for the front desk service we received and then we had to wait an hour before getting our room (till 5pm) but they did deliver with the awesome view we got.  I simply could not complain after that.  If I ever return with 5 people or more, we will choose BC again but if we go with 4 or less, I will stay on property.  I just LOVE Disney's hospitality and attitude.  It cannot be beat no matter what the price is.


----------



## erineab

Echo queen said:


> I was told the same thing when I called this week, 3br pres booked. . This is my first pres so just glad to have wifi.



Does that mean the regular 2br deluxe rooms do not have wifi? If not, do they have internet that you can use a cable for? That would be a dealbreaker for us, as we use the internet constantly when on vacation (looking up places to eat etc.).


----------



## dtum

erineab said:


> Does that mean the regular 2br deluxe rooms do not have wifi? If not, do they have internet that you can use a cable for? That would be a dealbreaker for us, as we use the internet constantly when on vacation (looking up places to eat etc.).



From what I understand some of the units are hard wired and you either plug your laptop in via Ethernet cable or plug your router in and then you have Wi-Fi.


----------



## dsmith72

I am more than sure this answer is in this very long thread, but could someone remind me what things the front desk will replenish-shampoo, laundry detergent, dish detergent, etc. and what is a must bring or stop and buy.  Thank you!


----------



## Echo queen

dtum said:


> From what I understand some of the units are hard wired and you either plug your laptop in via Ethernet cable or plug your router in and then you have Wi-Fi.



I believe this to be correct, tower 6 is wifi without a router from my understanding. IPads tablets and iPhones no hard wire for us.


----------



## klfrech

Booked a 2br deluxe through VS for July. Thinking we might like to switch to presidential if possible. Any idea of the price difference?


----------



## DisneyHereWeGo

Hi i was wondering has anybody rented from kaye rogers? We want to book a 2 bed for August.

Thanks for all the great info in this forum!!


----------



## Branabb

klfrech said:


> Booked a 2br deluxe through VS for July. Thinking we might like to switch to presidential if possible. Any idea of the price difference?



My quotes from VS were for late September. The 2BR Presidential was $275 more than Deluxe for 7 nights.


----------



## dtum

Has anyone ever been upgraded to Presidential because the Deluxe were all full?  That would be nice.


----------



## KYoung2000

palmettostatemom said:


> I agree with waiting until check in for timeshare resorts.  In our experience of going to different ones all over, when we first began trading I would call ahead & ask for certain rooms/bldgs./areas.   Always told they would 'try to accomodate' me.  Rarely did we get the room requested.  However, I now just wait until check-in, go up with a big smile and good attitude, find out where my assigned room is and if I want to try for something I really want, ask nicely if there is any way possible to get it.  Again, in my opinion, TS resorts for the most part are not known for being real accommodating to non-owners.



My 2 cents is that you should still put in a request to the resort 1-2 weeks before you arrive.  On all 3 of my trips, they knew of my request when I checked in.  That doesnt mean you will get your request and like its been said, its best to check with the agent at check-in.   However, the most important aspect in my opinion to getting the room that you want is the day and time that you check in.   If you check in on a Fri/Sat or Sun, there will be a high volume of guests leaving those days and therefore more rooms to select from, additionally the earlier in the day that you check is what I feel the most important tip because there are more rooms to check into that haven't been claimed by other guests that day.  If possibly I would check in before noon or even around 9am.  Now granted you wont be able to get into room until later that afternoon, but you can always just hang out at the pools, Downtown Disney or even a park if need be.    Two times I checked in between 9am and 10am on a Saturday and I was able to get exactly the room that I wanted.  This last time I checked in on a Thursday night and I got what they had available which ended up being just fine, it just wasn't what I was hoping for. 

Hope this helps someone...


----------



## dtum

KYoung2000 said:


> My 2 cents is that you should still put in a request to the resort 1-2 weeks before you arrive.  On all 3 of my trips, they knew of my request when I checked in.  That doesnt mean you will get your request and like its been said, its best to check with the agent at check-in.   However, the most important aspect in my opinion to getting the room that you want is the day and time that you check in.   If you check in on a Fri/Sat or Sun, there will be a high volume of guests leaving those days and therefore more rooms to select from, additionally the earlier in the day that you check is what I feel the most important tip because there are more rooms to check into that haven't been claimed by other guests that day.  If possibly I would check in before noon or even around 9am.  Now granted you wont be able to get into room until later that afternoon, but you can always just hang out at the pools, Downtown Disney or even a park if need be.    Two times I checked in between 9am and 10am on a Saturday and I was able to get exactly the room that I wanted.  This last time I checked in on a Thursday night and I got what they had available which ended up being just fine, it just wasn't what I was hoping for.
> 
> Hope this helps someone...



Great info.  I wondered if one day was better than another to check in.  I was thinking we would check in on a Sunday when we go.


----------



## tripplanner2

So is $120 per night the cheapest we will see a 2 bedroom in July?  We are looking to go for 10 days to 2 weeks and keep looking at different ways to book this.  I thought I read that someone paid like $499 for a week...I would love to book at that price.


----------



## sue12345

KYoung2000 said:


> My 2 cents is that you should still put in a request to the resort 1-2 weeks before you arrive.  On all 3 of my trips, they knew of my request when I checked in.  That doesnt mean you will get your request and like its been said, its best to check with the agent at check-in.   However, the most important aspect in my opinion to getting the room that you want is the day and time that you check in.   If you check in on a Fri/Sat or Sun, there will be a high volume of guests leaving those days and therefore more rooms to select from, additionally the earlier in the day that you check is what I feel the most important tip because there are more rooms to check into that haven't been claimed by other guests that day.  If possibly I would check in before noon or even around 9am.  Now granted you wont be able to get into room until later that afternoon, but you can always just hang out at the pools, Downtown Disney or even a park if need be.    Two times I checked in between 9am and 10am on a Saturday and I was able to get exactly the room that I wanted.  This last time I checked in on a Thursday night and I got what they had available which ended up being just fine, it just wasn't what I was hoping for.
> 
> Hope this helps someone...



If you don't mind my asking, what tower and/or floor do you think is best to request?


----------



## Janet Hill

budafam said:


> I just LOVE Disney's hospitality and attitude.  It cannot be beat no matter what the price is.



Most of the time this is true, but I have had a horrendous experience checking into a DVC unit.  Far worse than anything I've ever experienced at Wyndham.

I arrived at BCV at 9:00am to check in.  I was not expecting a room, we went to the pool DTD and hung out waiting for our call.  Check-in time came and went finally at ~6:00 I went back to the resort to find out the problem.  Finally got a room at 8:30.

We are DVC members (as well as Wyndham).  I didn't ask for anything and the only thing I got was a barely audible "I'm sorry".

So stuff happens everywhere and yes there are occasions where Disney's hospitality and attitude can be beat.

Yes I still enjoy my DVC membership, but it too comes with hiccups.


----------



## chuchujew

Echo queen said:


> Last year we were in a 3bd on the 15 floor tower 5 first room to the left from the elevator. The bellman said that it was the biggest of that type because it's on an angle when looked straight down from the balcony it above the drop off to that tower.



Echo queen, how do u like tower 5? we had booked for also for a 3bd deluxe for june. our group has 3 kids from 5 to 9 and they love to swim. how's the swimming pool at tower 5? is it far from the pool from the main building? do u happen to remember the room # u had? does it has a lake/pool view, i didn't care much about the fire work view.


----------



## DCTooTall

klfrech said:


> Booked a 2br deluxe through VS for July. Thinking we might like to switch to presidential if possible. Any idea of the price difference?



 Since $$$ pricing can vary based off who you are going thru,  I can't really tell you the cost difference in that regard. (I own... and every renter has different rates).

What I can tell you is that Wyndham point wise,   The presidential units usually cost the same amount as the next larger deluxe unit.  (IE,   1bdrm Presidential uses the same number of points as a 2bdrm deluxe.  2bdrm Pres is the same as a 3bdrm deluxe.)



dtum said:


> Has anyone ever been upgraded to Presidential because the Deluxe were all full?  That would be nice.



  I can pretty much guarantee this won't happen at a timeshare resort like Wyndham.  First,  Inventory is tracked a lot closer than a traditional hotel might track it,  so it's extremely unlikely that you will run into a oversold type of situation.    

Secondly,   Hotels as a cash business will sometimes give you a free "upgrade" into a room that would otherwise be empty so that they can still get some money off it, while freeing up your paid for room to sell to someone else.   Timeshare resorts, since they don't work off the same money making principle don't have the same incentive to do the free upgrades at checkin.  (The resort makes it's money selling ownership in the resort,  and then the annual maintenance fees/dues for members covers the expenses for the resort).

And finally,   the biggest reason...  Third,    Wyndham's VIP program allows owners with certain levels of ownership to take advantage of upgrades to available units up to 3months before the travel dates (depending on what level of VIP they have).   This VIP 'perk' is one of the tricks that several of the big commercial renters use to offer you such cheap rental rates.  (They quote you the price it'll cost them to rent a 1bdrm deluxe unit with the expectation they'll be able to upgrade into a 2bdrm before your travel dates)     This pretty much guarantees that there would not be any units available to bump you into at check-in.


That being said,    There is a slim chance something unforeseen could happen that would result in them needing to move you into an upgraded room...  such as an emergency taking some rooms out of circulation. (Example: A small fire in the room or extensive damage by some other means).    Even then however,  It's much more likely that the resort as it attempts to rearrange people to account for the impacted inventory situation will end up upgrading owners before they upgrade people traveling on Guest Certificates.




tripplanner2 said:


> So is $120 per night the cheapest we will see a 2 bedroom in July?  We are looking to go for 10 days to 2 weeks and keep looking at different ways to book this.  I thought I read that someone paid like $499 for a week...I would love to book at that price.



I think from what I've read here,   often the cheapest rates come from Ebay.   You might be able to try contacting some ebay sellers to see if they can set something up for you and are willing to take such a low rate,   but I think the best deals tend to come more last-minute (within a month or 2) when owners (including commercial renters) try and utilize a lot of the tricks available to get last minute discounts on rooms.       

Considering July is during the peak summer season,   i think $100-$120/night is usually in the accepted normal range if you are wanting to go ahead and lock in your reservation to ensure you can get what you want.  Different renters have different price structures,  and of course the length of stay can impact your per-night rate... so it never hurts to ask around.


----------



## budafam

Janet Hill said:


> Most of the time this is true, but I have had a horrendous experience checking into a DVC unit.  Far worse than anything I've ever experienced at Wyndham.
> 
> I arrived at BCV at 9:00am to check in.  I was not expecting a room, we went to the pool DTD and hung out waiting for our call.  Check-in time came and went finally at ~6:00 I went back to the resort to find out the problem.  Finally got a room at 8:30.
> 
> We are DVC members (as well as Wyndham).  I didn't ask for anything and the only thing I got was a barely audible "I'm sorry".
> 
> So stuff happens everywhere and yes there are occasions where Disney's hospitality and attitude can be beat.
> 
> Yes I still enjoy my DVC membership, but it too comes with hiccups.



Oh yes, I'm sure they have issues once in awhile but the overall "feel" at Bonnet Creek is not Disney by any means.  We never got an "I'm sorry" at all when they realized it was their mistake that they booked us for the wrong week (we had the confirmation with the correct dates on it printed out thankfully).


----------



## sue12345

DCTooTall said:


> Since $$$ pricing can vary based off who you are going thru,  I can't really tell you the cost difference in that regard. (I own... and every renter has different rates).
> 
> What I can tell you is that Wyndham point wise,   The presidential units usually cost the same amount as the next larger deluxe unit.  (IE,   1bdrm Presidential uses the same number of points as a 2bdrm deluxe.  2bdrm Pres is the same as a 3bdrm deluxe.)
> 
> 
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee this won't happen at a timeshare resort like Wyndham.  First,  Inventory is tracked a lot closer than a traditional hotel might track it,  so it's extremely unlikely that you will run into a oversold type of situation.
> 
> Secondly,   Hotels as a cash business will sometimes give you a free "upgrade" into a room that would otherwise be empty so that they can still get some money off it, while freeing up your paid for room to sell to someone else.   Timeshare resorts, since they don't work off the same money making principle don't have the same incentive to do the free upgrades at checkin.  (The resort makes it's money selling ownership in the resort,  and then the annual maintenance fees/dues for members covers the expenses for the resort).
> 
> And finally,   the biggest reason...  Third,    Wyndham's VIP program allows owners with certain levels of ownership to take advantage of upgrades to available units up to 3months before the travel dates (depending on what level of VIP they have).   This VIP 'perk' is one of the tricks that several of the big commercial renters use to offer you such cheap rental rates.  (They quote you the price it'll cost them to rent a 1bdrm deluxe unit with the expectation they'll be able to upgrade into a 2bdrm before your travel dates)     This pretty much guarantees that there would not be any units available to bump you into at check-in.
> 
> 
> That being said,    There is a slim chance something unforeseen could happen that would result in them needing to move you into an upgraded room...  such as an emergency taking some rooms out of circulation. (Example: A small fire in the room or extensive damage by some other means).    Even then however,  It's much more likely that the resort as it attempts to rearrange people to account for the impacted inventory situation will end up upgrading owners before they upgrade people traveling on Guest Certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think from what I've read here,   often the cheapest rates come from Ebay.   You might be able to try contacting some ebay sellers to see if they can set something up for you and are willing to take such a low rate,   but I think the best deals tend to come more last-minute (within a month or 2) when owners (including commercial renters) try and utilize a lot of the tricks available to get last minute discounts on rooms.
> 
> Considering July is during the peak summer season,   i think $100-$120/night is usually in the accepted normal range if you are wanting to go ahead and lock in your reservation to ensure you can get what you want.  Different renters have different price structures,  and of course the length of stay can impact your per-night rate... so it never hurts to ask around.



Just curious, are you saying $100-12- is an accepted rate for a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom? What is the acceptable rate range at the end of May for a 2 bedroom deluxe?


----------



## HaleyB

sue12345 said:


> Just curious, are you saying $100-12- is an accepted rate for a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom? What is the acceptable rate range at the end of May for a 2 bedroom deluxe?



Checking in May 29- June 11 at $100 a night. Booked through VRBO website. Terms were $100 at resservation and balance at 13 days from check in ( resservation can not be cancelled under 14 days).

Just get lots of quotes, I think I had 7. Vacation strategy was next best but I had another quote from them for one day less, same check in date, that was much higher. If they quote high double check.


----------



## sue12345

HaleyB said:


> Checking in May 29- June 11 at $100 a night. Booked through VRBO website. Terms were $100 at resservation and balance at 13 days from check in ( resservation can not be cancelled under 14 days).
> 
> Just get lots of quotes, I think I had 7. Vacation strategy was next best but I had another quote from them for one day less, same check in date, that was much higher. If they quote high double check.


Was it for a 2 bedroom or 1 bedroom?


----------



## Echo queen

chuchujew said:


> Echo queen, how do u like tower 5? we had booked for also for a 3bd deluxe for june. our group has 3 kids from 5 to 9 and they love to swim. how's the swimming pool at tower 5? is it far from the pool from the main building? do u happen to remember the room # u had? does it has a lake/pool view, i didn't care much about the fire work view.



The lazy river starts right outside the back door, Epcot mk view.  It's about maybe 4 min walk to the main building.  Sorry I don't know the room #.  Everything was in perfect working order and looked great.

There are great pool views if we were on left side of the hall.

Here is the link for a video I made for my dh's coworkers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8702n8qpaWw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## HaleyB

sue12345 said:


> Was it for a 2 bedroom or 1 bedroom?



Sorry, that is an important detail!
2 bedroom unit, my total price was $1299 for 13 nights.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Can someone going soon or there now get a Wyndham Grand (Hotel) bus schedule?  I need to know if they fill in gaps between the 12-2pm time period where WBC doesn't have a return.  Thanks!


----------



## trishwal

Thanks for the video - now i Definitely want a Fireworks view!


----------



## saysay

tripplanner2 said:


> So is $120 per night the cheapest we will see a 2 bedroom in July?  We are looking to go for 10 days to 2 weeks and keep looking at different ways to book this.  I thought I read that someone paid like $499 for a week...I would love to book at that price.



I think that is about as good as you can get in July.....unless you luck out on Ebay.

when I priced out a trip lst year in July within 60 days....I couldn't find anyhting lower than $120.

good luck!  Still a bargain at that price IMO.


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

Echo queen said:


> Great shots, did you use wifi in tower 6?  How was it in your room?  We are confirmed for tower 6 in 11 days.



We just stayed in tower 6. It was awesome! IMO 5 and 6 are the best if you are going to use the pools. I think the best pools are by those towers. We did use the WiFi too in our room. I have TONS of pics! If anyone wants pics PM me your email and I can pass them on   

This was our 1st time at BC and we will DEFINITELY be back! That place is amazing!!!!!


----------



## JessLCH

lzmom_of_twins said:


> We just stayed in tower 6. It was awesome! IMO 5 and 6 are the best if you are going to use the pools. I think the best pools are by those towers. We did use the WiFi too in our room. I have TONS of pics! If anyone wants pics PM me your email and I can pass them on
> 
> This was our 1st time at BC and we will DEFINITELY be back! That place is amazing!!!!!



Glad you had a great stay.  I would love to see your photos, just PMed you!


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

chuchujew said:


> Echo queen, how do u like tower 5? we had booked for also for a 3bd deluxe for june. our group has 3 kids from 5 to 9 and they love to swim. how's the swimming pool at tower 5? is it far from the pool from the main building? do u happen to remember the room # u had? does it has a lake/pool view, i didn't care much about the fire work view.



My twins are 7 and LOVE swimming. They LOVED the pool/lazy river in tower 5. The pirate themed pool w/a slide is right next to it in tower 6. If your kids like to swim..tower 5 & 6 are the best IMO


----------



## dsmith72

subbing!


----------



## budafam

I just uploaded our first and second day's video to Youtube today.  There's a tour through our place at Bonnet Creek and the view of Illuminations & Wishes 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsWGEaabuMM&feature=g-upl


----------



## trishwal

budafam said:


> I just uploaded our first and second day's video to Youtube today.  There's a tour through our place at Bonnet Creek and the view of Illuminations & Wishes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsWGEaabuMM&feature=g-upl



That was fun! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

budafam said:


> I just uploaded our first and second day's video to Youtube today.  There's a tour through our place at Bonnet Creek and the view of Illuminations & Wishes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsWGEaabuMM&feature=g-upl



Loved your video!

I sure didn't "get" what "trending" means tho.....


----------



## kkandaj

We just got home yesterday from a week at WBC (5/12-5/19).

First, I booked in September through 5starresorts--a 3 bdrm deluxe for $795 for 8 days.  They gave me the best rate, but I have to admit I was nervous because so many people use other people.  Everything went smooth with 5starresorts and I would love to use them for other Wyndham properties in the future.  They answered emails within 2-3 hours, sometimes immediately and all transactions went through paypal.  I received my WBC confirmation about 50 days before check in.

I called 10 days in advance to request a view--which was not granted, more on that soon.

We tried to check-in at about 3:15.  There were A TON of people in the lobby, both at the check-in desk and the parking lot pass desk.  (I spoke with Theresa at the parking desk and she was not a hard sell at all.  I said I wasn't interested and that was it.  She was very friendly!)  Our room was not ready and they couldn't promise me my view request--which was any 3 bdrm with a firework view in any tower but Tower 3.  They told me they would be calling me at 4:00 with my room assignment.  After walking around and not getting a call (there were 8 of us), I went back to the desk close to 5:00.  He said the room still wasn't ready, so I said I would take ANY 3 bdrm that was available, just not tower 3 because I didn't want the torn furniture.

We were given room 240 in Tower 2.  This was our view.






We were on the second floor, so we could easily stalk...uh hum...people watch everyone playing golf.  The view was okay--I would've preferred to be higher up, but was thankful I didn't have a parking lot view.  Especially since they were taking out all the Tower 3 furniture and it was placed all over the parking lot.  That was the only downside of the resort at all...and I don't really consider those downfalls.

The rooms are exactly what you see in the pictures.  I am SO glad we weren't in a little tiny hotel room.  I thought Tower 2 was perfect for us with small kids.  We had a the playground to the left at Tower 1 and a pool, hot tub, bar/restaurant, kid's pool to our right at Tower 3.  Funny--we didn't miniature golf once and it was right under us.

We used the Pirate Pool several times because of the two zero entry areas.  We also rented a cabana ($50) for the day on our "down" day.  We spent the entire day at the pool.  We stocked our fridge with drinks and snacks, ordered pizza for lunch and had a blast.  My dad layed in the cabana lounge chair and watched tv most of the day.  It was definitely worth the money to have a place for the kids to get out of the sun, but to not have to walk back to our tower.

We used the shuttles a couple of times (and strollers were okay to bring).  The buses were right on time, though leaving the parks at night, the buses were packed and many people had to stand.

The Tower 3 pool bar/restaurant had a great Antipasto salad and their supreme pizza was great.  The pepperoni pizza pretty much tasted like salt and I LOVE pepperoni pizza.  Wasn't a fan!  The drinks at the outside bar at the hotel had the best drinks.

Overall--it exceeded my expectations.  Was extrmemely clean, beautiful, had tons of amenities that we didn't even get to use.  I really can't say a negative thing about it--especially since I only paid $113 or so per night for 8 people to stay.  I wish I was still there for a week and not going to the parks.  I'd live there if they'd let me.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the pics and review!  Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## aseyrick

I understand that there's a kids club at BC.  Can someone please tell me more about it (i.e., supervision, activities, safety, security, etc.)?  Also, do they provide babysitting services there?

TIA!!


----------



## KYoung2000

sue12345 said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what tower and/or floor do you think is best to request?



I think this is the most asked question in this thread.  LOL...and honestly I don't think there is a right answer to this question.   The entire resort is great and I really dont think there is a bad tower/room, but I think it all depends on what you are looking to do at the resort and your family's interest.  For us we normally use the pool that is closest by.  Of course we spend an off day pool hoping all around the resort, but for those early nights back from the park, I dont want to walk to the other side of the resort to use a pool or get food from one of the restaurants.

In my opinion, I would rather have a lake view than a parking lot view.  Fireworks view are nice, but after the first time it just another long distance firework show.  If you can get both, more power to you.  

Our first time there we were in tower 3 with lake and firework's view.  It was nice but the tower 3 pool isn't zero entry and with our small children, we ended up hiking to main building every time for the splash area and zero entry pool  (There was no tower 4/5/6 pool at that time).  Our second time we stayed in Tower 5 which was brand new at the time with Lake view and no fireworks.  We didnt miss not seeing the fireworks, but loved having the lazy river and zero entry pool for the our littlest.  It was great.  This past time I was all trying to get either Tower 5 and 6.  We struck out and got tower 3 again.  But in the end it was just perfect for us.  Our kids were older now and loved the deeper pool and didn't really want to go to the splash pads and zero entry pools.  It had the bar right outside with pizza, it is actually next to building 6 so it was a very short walk to the back bay restaurant, etc...

I know, a long answer to your question but the entire resort is quite amazing and I bet no matter where 90% of the people stay, they will end up loving it.  Choose what you want to be close to is my biggest tip.  If you plan on using the shuttles, Pick tower 1 or 6 since they are closest to the bus stops.  want newer furnishings, take a newer building.  have small kids, pick tower 1 for the splash area and zero entry.  Need a bar?  tower 6 or tower 3...

For me, give us a lake view on a high floor with a pool at our tower and we will be very happy.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Can you check in at anytime? We plan to arrive real early and head on to the park. Can I check in early and have them call me when room is ready?


----------



## wdwmom0f3

lzmom_of_twins said:


> My twins are 7 and LOVE swimming. They LOVED the pool/lazy river in tower 5. The pirate themed pool w/a slide is right next to it in tower 6. If your kids like to swim..tower 5 & 6 are the best IMO




LOVED the pictures!! Thanks for sharing with me. I am most definitely going to request towers 5 or 6! 



budafam said:


> I just uploaded our first and second day's video to Youtube today.  There's a tour through our place at Bonnet Creek and the view of Illuminations & Wishes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsWGEaabuMM&feature=g-upl



Loved it! I teared up twice, once when you were going under the sign and again during wishes!  You have a beautiful family and it looks like you had an amazing time.


----------



## aseyrick

KYoung2000 said:


> I think this is the most asked question in this thread.  LOL...and honestly I don't think there is a right answer to this question.   The entire resort is great and I really dont think there is a bad tower/room, but I think it all depends on what you are looking to do at the resort and your family's interest.  For us we normally use the pool that is closest by.  Of course we spend an off day pool hoping all around the resort, but for those early nights back from the park, I dont want to walk to the other side of the resort to use a pool or get food from one of the restaurants.
> 
> In my opinion, I would rather have a lake view than a parking lot view.  Fireworks view are nice, but after the first time it just another long distance firework show.  If you can get both, more power to you.
> 
> Our first time there we were in tower 3 with lake and firework's view.  It was nice but the tower 3 pool isn't zero entry and with our small children, we ended up hiking to main building every time for the splash area and zero entry pool  (There was no tower 4/5/6 pool at that time).  Our second time we stayed in Tower 5 which was brand new at the time with Lake view and no fireworks.  We didnt miss not seeing the fireworks, but loved having the lazy river and zero entry pool for the our littlest.  It was great.  This past time I was all trying to get either Tower 5 and 6.  We struck out and got tower 3 again.  But in the end it was just perfect for us.  Our kids were older now and loved the deeper pool and didn't really want to go to the splash pads and zero entry pools.  It had the bar right outside with pizza, it is actually next to building 6 so it was a very short walk to the back bay restaurant, etc...
> 
> I know, a long answer to your question but the entire resort is quite amazing and I bet no matter where 90% of the people stay, they will end up loving it.  Choose what you want to be close to is my biggest tip.  If you plan on using the shuttles, Pick tower 1 or 6 since they are closest to the bus stops.  want newer furnishings, take a newer building.  have small kids, pick tower 1 for the splash area and zero entry.  Need a bar?  tower 6 or tower 3...
> 
> For me, give us a lake view on a high floor with a pool at our tower and we will be very happy.



Even though it wasn't my question originally, I just love your attitude & response.  Plus, it's what I needed to hear too.  Thanks!


----------



## budafam

Thank you so much for the compliments on the video!  I messed up though and posted the wrong one... lol... this is the one with Bonnet Creek right in the beginning:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpZBTHVCm5c&feature=g-upl


----------



## havingadisneyday

From Kkandaj: "Especially since they were taking out all the Tower 3 furniture and it was placed all over the parking lot."

Well that is good info for a lot of people... now we know that (hopefully) Tower 3 is getting its refurbishment and we won't have to avoid that tower in the future!  Thanks!


----------



## Bellamouse

budafam said:


> Thank you so much for the compliments on the video!  I messed up though and posted the wrong one... lol... this is the one with Bonnet Creek right in the beginning:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpZBTHVCm5c



Your video is blocked for some reason...


----------



## budafam

budafam said:


> Thank you so much for the compliments on the video!  I messed up though and posted the wrong one... lol... this is the one with Bonnet Creek right in the beginning:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpZBTHVCm5c&feature=g-upl



There, I think it should work now


----------



## JayhawkFans

budafam said:


> There, I think it should work now



I really enjoyed your first video even if it was the "wrong" one ... 

I still get the "this video is blocked" when I try to pull up the other video


----------



## AeroKU

Is the only tower with wireless internet tower 6?  I think I want to request tower 2 lake/fireworks view, but I would rather be able to use my iPad at night after the kids go to sleep.


----------



## kkandaj

AeroKU said:


> Is the only tower with wireless internet tower 6?  I think I want to request tower 2 lake/fireworks view, but I would rather be able to use my iPad at night after the kids go to sleep.



We were in Tower 2 and I was able to get on my Kindle Fire on the balcony without any issues.  It was definitely spotty in the room though.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I need wirless internet for the kids Ipad and our tablet.   If I bring a router do I just plug it in to the internet jack on/near the phone and  it will work?

I need to be able to check my emails daily.....I'm attending a convention while at WDW.


----------



## Tinker101

Newbie here, looking to book October 2013. We are a family of 4, our kids will be almost 5 and almost 3 when we go. Originally I was thinking AoA or one of the other values but after reading so much on here about this resort, I think I may be sold on Bonnet Creek. Just a few questions....for the shuttle service, does it bring you to and from all disney parks? We weren't planning on renting a car but how will we get from the airport to the resort without one..is their a shuttle or taxi? 

Thinking about renting a double stroller, can we rent one from the resort?

I'm assuming we can't get a dining plan at this resort, do most people cook while staying here  and if not, where do you eat? restaurants for breakfast, lunch and dinner on site? 

My parents are also coming with us so there will be 6 of us. Is there laundry in all the rooms? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rosebud123

We were here for 10 nights in April. 5 nights were spent in Tower 5, 3rd floor, parking lot/garage view with a torn couch. 5 nights were spent in Tower 2, 5th floor, lake/fireworks view. Loved WBC! I'd stay here again in a heartbeat, even if we got stuck with the awful first room that we had!

I'll start with the bad! Think the room number was Tower 5, 384. Very clean, but dark. Flat screens, nice bedding, super comfy beds. Awful couch!!!!









































We draped a towel over the bad part so we wouldn't have to look at it!


----------



## Rosebud123

Now the good! Tower 2, either 534 or 584. Can't remember. Loved this tower. Even the parking lot view had a gorgeous view of a golf course. 

This is the view from the hallway. This is what you'd see if you didn't have the water view.









































Balcony views. Had an awesome view of Epcot fireworks every night. We could also see another set that I thought came from Fantasmic!, but others have said MK?


----------



## Rosebud123

Images from around the resort:

Mini golf:










Playground:










Walkway:










Main lobby - check in:


----------



## Rosebud123

Spent a ton of time at the pools! My kids loved the slides (7 year old son loved the pirate slide at 6, 9 year old daughter loved the open slide at 3. My favorite was the pool by the main building. Gorgeous, big, pool right on the lake. Awesome lazy river. Much less crowded than the lazy river pool at 5 and the pirate slide pool at 6. Also a lot more room for chairs.

Here's the Grand (hotel).


----------



## Rosebud123

Building 6 and its pirate slide





















Building 5


----------



## Rosebud123

Buildings 2 and 3 and their pool


----------



## Rosebud123

Now for my favorite! Loved, loved, loved the pool at the main building. Also loved looking at this building from our balcony. So pretty!


----------



## AeroKU

Tinker101 said:


> Newbie here, looking to book October 2013. We are a family of 4, our kids will be almost 5 and almost 3 when we go. Originally I was thinking AoA or one of the other values but after reading so much on here about this resort, I think I may be sold on Bonnet Creek. Just a few questions....for the shuttle service, does it bring you to and from all disney parks? We weren't planning on renting a car but how will we get from the airport to the resort without one..is their a shuttle or taxi?
> 
> Thinking about renting a double stroller, can we rent one from the resort?
> 
> I'm assuming we can't get a dining plan at this resort, do most people cook while staying here  and if not, where do you eat? restaurants for breakfast, lunch and dinner on site?
> 
> My parents are also coming with us so there will be 6 of us. Is there laundry in all the rooms?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The shuttle will take you to all the different parks.  If you want to travel between parks, you can use Disney busses, monorail, etc.  You will have to get a cab or car service to get from the hotel.  We are going to be getting a car service from Happylimo.com, and they allow for a grocery stop on the way to the resort.  For the stroller, there are several places to rent from, but we used http://www.magicstrollers.com/ and got the city mini double stroller (best stroller we have ever used) and it was about $110 for the week with insurance. They will drop the stroller off at the hotel for you on your day of arrival and they will pick it up from the resort on the day you leave.  You can't get the dining plan if staying at WBC.  It's kind of up to you if you want to cook or eat out.  If you plan on being at the parks the whole time, you can make reservations at the table service restaurants for every meal if you want or you can eat at a quick service place, it's kind of up to you.  We will only eat breakfast in our room and will do quick service in the park for lunch most days and then a table service each night.  For a family of 4 you could easily eat at the parks for $1000 or less.  Finally, there is a washer and dryer in each room.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Your pics are AWESOME, Rosebud!  Thanks so much for taking the time to share them.  I want to be there right now!!!
(BTW - that 1st couch was just shameful - but everything else looks perfect!)


----------



## tripplanner2

I need help!!!  My girls really want to do Harry Potter at Universal but I am a die hard Disney fan.  We ALWAYS stay onsite at Disney.  My youngest daughter is 7 and I don't know how she will feel about Universal.  I am thinking that if we go to Universal we should stay onsite for a night or two to get the perks.  My decision is do I just spend a full week at Royal Pacific or do I spend 2 nights at RP and then move to BC for the rest of the week?  We always hate to move and part of me is saying just do a Universal trip but I know I will be tortured  geing that close to Disney and not going.


----------



## minijeanie

tripplanner2 said:


> I need help!!!  My girls really want to do Harry Potter at Universal but I am a die hard Disney fan.  We ALWAYS stay onsite at Disney.  My youngest daughter is 7 and I don't know how she will feel about Universal.  I am thinking that if we go to Universal we should stay onsite for a night or two to get the perks.  My decision is do I just spend a full week at Royal Pacific or do I spend 2 nights at RP and then move to BC for the rest of the week?  We always hate to move and part of me is saying just do a Universal trip but I know I will be tortured  geing that close to Disney and not going.





I say stay 2 nights at Rp and then move to BC.. I love Universal but totally agree with you. HOw can you be in Orlando if you don't go to wdw.

And if you stay the 2 nights you still are able to go to the parks the whole third day using fotl... 
It is a win win situation


----------



## Echo queen

Rosebud123 can you tell me about the process of changing rooms? Did you go straight from one to the other in the am, where you without a room for any time.  Thx


----------



## Echo queen

minijeanie said:


> I say stay 2 nights at Rp and then move to BC.. I love Universal but totally agree with you. HOw can you be in Orlando if you don't go to wdw.
> 
> And if you stay the 2 nights you still are able to go to the parks the whole third day using fotl...
> It is a win win situation



This is what we do no more than 2 nights US and disney for more nights.


----------



## trishwal

tripplanner2 said:


> I need help!!!  My girls really want to do Harry Potter at Universal but I am a die hard Disney fan.  We ALWAYS stay onsite at Disney.  My youngest daughter is 7 and I don't know how she will feel about Universal.  I am thinking that if we go to Universal we should stay onsite for a night or two to get the perks.  My decision is do I just spend a full week at Royal Pacific or do I spend 2 nights at RP and then move to BC for the rest of the week?  We always hate to move and part of me is saying just do a Universal trip but I know I will be tortured  geing that close to Disney and not going.



We've never been to Universal but are taking the plunge in less than two weeks. It may sound weird, but we're going to be double-booked the night in between our two Universal days at RPR and Bonnet Creek - so just one overnight bag has to be left with the valet that morning when we check in at our resort to get our FOTL passes for the two days (what a deal!). Then we laze around since we don't have to wait in any lines, enjoy the hotel a little for the night, laze around the next day, and come back to our cozy 2 bedroom at WBC.   It only cost about $90 to hold the room for the night since it was a weeknight and the relaxation of not having to check in, check out, check in ...totally worth it! 

Our Disney days will only be 2 or 3 this time - haven't even purchased tickets since there's not much discount for so few days; we can decide when we get there what to do (although I do already have an ADR lined up !)

Good luck with your plans!


----------



## tripplanner2

Thanks for the input...so no more than 2 nights at Universal???  I need to hear that.  K...now need to reprice everything and get it all worked out.


----------



## mom2m2j

AeroKU said:


> For a family of 4 you could easily eat at the parks for $1000 or less.



That's why we have never eaten more than 1 meal a day in the parks!  Checking in on 6/2 for our 2nd stay at BC, last time was a Universal only trip in 2008.  We got an awesome deal on ebay that trip!


----------



## Rosebud123

Echo queen said:


> Rosebud123 can you tell me about the process of changing rooms? Did you go straight from one to the other in the am, where you without a room for any time.  Thx



We had family with us that checked in one day later than us and they were only staying for 4 nights. When I saw their room, it really bothered me how bad my room was! The day before they checked out, I went to the front desk and complained about our current room and asked to be moved. After the front desk person chatted with the room assigner in the back for about 15 minutes, they approved it. We had to move in the early a.m., as soon the room was empty. We had to clean it ourselves, but that didn't bother me a bit since it was family. We had two rooms for the hour it took to clean/move everything over.


----------



## MinnieTeacher

Rosebud123 said:


> We had family with us that checked in one day later than us and they were only staying for 4 nights. When I saw their room, it really bothered me how bad my room was! The day before they checked out, I went to the front desk and complained about our current room and asked to be moved. After the front desk person chatted with the room assigner in the back for about 15 minutes, they approved it. We had to move in the early a.m., as soon the room was empty. We had to clean it ourselves, but that didn't bother me a bit since it was family. We had two rooms for the hour it took to clean/move everything over.




Thanks so much for posting the pictures!! Can't wait to be there in 17 days!  After you moved it was to tower 2 and it was newly refurbished. I was thinking about requesting that tower to get a nice room. I'd rather have nice furnishings and a not so nice view. How close is tower 2 to the children's water play area, putt putt golf and the main building? My children would be very interested in those areas.  I'm getting sooooooo excited about our trip!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinker101

AEROKU, thanks for the reply back. That is very convenient about the stroller rental, good news. Do most people while staying here rent a car? Do the shuttles to the parks run pretty frequently?  I've read on here that some people order groceries and have them delivered to the resort, can it be done here? What grocer does this? 

Rosebud, I am so excited looking at your pictures. Looks like your family had a great time and its made me even more excited to go. Thanks for sharing!

If we rented a car, do you have to pay to have it sit at the resort each day? If we chose to just take the shuttle to the parks and then occasionally use the car for dinner somewhere or breakfast.


----------



## tripplanner2

I am with you Tinker...leave the car because I do not want to pay to park at the theme parks either.  BC, I have been told, does not charge to park but the theme parks do.


----------



## KYoung2000

dancin Disney style said:


> I need wirless internet for the kids Ipad and our tablet.   If I bring a router do I just plug it in to the internet jack on/near the phone and  it will work?
> 
> I need to be able to check my emails daily.....I'm attending a convention while at WDW.




This is exactly what I did and I had no problems.  Just plug the internet cord from the phone into your router and everything should connect just fine.


----------



## AeroKU

Tinker101 said:


> AEROKU, thanks for the reply back. That is very convenient about the stroller rental, good news. Do most people while staying here rent a car? Do the shuttles to the parks run pretty frequently?  I've read on here that some people order groceries and have them delivered to the resort, can it be done here? What grocer does this?
> 
> Rosebud, I am so excited looking at your pictures. Looks like your family had a great time and its made me even more excited to go. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> If we rented a car, do you have to pay to have it sit at the resort each day? If we chose to just take the shuttle to the parks and then occasionally use the car for dinner somewhere or breakfast.



The shuttles run every 30 minutes in the morning, then once an hour I think in the mid afternoon for a couple of hours, then back to every 30 minutes in the evening.  I think they stop running when the parks close.  I've also heard that you can catch the Wyndham Grand shuttle back to the resort from the parks if you need to.  We will be totally dependant on the shuttles while we are there.  We are going to be going to MVMCP one night while we are there, so I'm assuming we will need to get a cab back to WBC since it will be 12am when we leave the park.  

We have never ordered groceries, but I have read several posts here by people that have done it and it seemed to work out well for them.  Gardengrocer.com is one I've heard about.

It's $14 a day to park at the parks, but free parking at WBC.  There is a restaurant onsite that you could eat at if you don't want to eat at the parks, and you wouldn't have to have a car to get there.


----------



## tripplanner2

We did it!!! Booked with Ken Price for 10 nights at Bonnet Creek!!! So excited!!!  Now to figure out which tower!  

DD7 has allergies and asthma...need a nonsmoking no pet building.  When do I take care of those requests?  And is it with Wyndham?


----------



## aseyrick

Tinker101 said:


> Do most people while staying here rent a car? Do the shuttles to the parks run pretty frequently?  I've read on here that some people order groceries and have them delivered to the resort, can it be done here? What grocer does this?
> 
> If we rented a car, do you have to pay to have it sit at the resort each day? If we chose to just take the shuttle to the parks and then occasionally use the car for dinner somewhere or breakfast.



1. Yes, most folks rent cars because you can't really walk anywhere outside of the resort.
2.  There's a schedule in 1 of these posts that show the frequency of the shuttles.  In the morning, it's fairly frequent from WBC to the resorts; however, aside from a 12:30 from MK to WBC, there's nothing in the early afternoon from the theme parks back to WBC.  The earliest return starts around 4, I believe.  For those of us with kids who still take afternoon naps, a rental car or taxi is a must.
3.  Both gardengrocer and there's 1 other that deliver groceries.  Sorry, can't think of it at the moment.  Garden Grocer requires you to select their items and don't charge for deliveries over $200 while the other charges delivery based on the total grocery bill but will allow you to choose from any grocery store.
4.  Parking at WBC is free. Parking at theme parks is $14/day, no matter how many times you return or if you park hop.  Note - Downtown Disney & Disney Boardwalk don't charge for parking, neither do any of the resorts if you dine there.


----------



## dancin Disney style

KYoung2000 said:


> This is exactly what I did and I had no problems.  Just plug the internet cord from the phone into your router and everything should connect just fine.



I'm going to have to buy a router....the one I have at home is a high end one and not something I would take on vacation.

So still the same advice applies if it's brand new/never been used?????  I'm a total tech-know-nothing.

Also, is there a cord in the room that will plug into the router?


----------



## carlbarry

aseyrick said:


> 1. Yes, most folks rent cars because you can't really walk anywhere outside of the resort.
> the total grocery bill but will allow you to choose from any grocery store.
> 4.  Parking at WBC is free. Parking at theme parks is $14/day, no matter how many times you return or if you park hop.  Note - Downtown Disney & Disney Boardwalk don't charge for parking, neither do any of the resorts if you dine there.



Parking at Typhoon Lagoon (basically around the corner from Bonnet Creek) and Blizzard Beach is free, too.


----------



## DCTooTall

Tinker101 said:


> Newbie here, looking to book October 2013. We are a family of 4, our kids will be almost 5 and almost 3 when we go. Originally I was thinking AoA or one of the other values but after reading so much on here about this resort, I think I may be sold on Bonnet Creek. Just a few questions....for the shuttle service, does it bring you to and from all disney parks? We weren't planning on renting a car but how will we get from the airport to the resort without one..is their a shuttle or taxi?
> 
> Thinking about renting a double stroller, can we rent one from the resort?
> 
> I'm assuming we can't get a dining plan at this resort, do most people cook while staying here  and if not, where do you eat? restaurants for breakfast, lunch and dinner on site?
> 
> My parents are also coming with us so there will be 6 of us. Is there laundry in all the rooms?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



 i've noticed you've already received a few replies with good infomation,  so I'll just leave a couple comments/suggestions:

The resort itself does not rent strollers,  but there are a TON of stroller rental companies in the area who will deliver to the resort prior to your arrival and then pick up after your departure.  I've never had to rent one so I can't give you any specifics on the various companies or pricing,  but I'm sure a google search for Orlando Stroller Rental would give you some options,  as well as checking out the Disney for Families forum here on the DIS which is likely to have a lot of people more familiar with the different companies and their pricing/policies.

As others have mentioned,   the Resort does not have an airport shuttle,  so your airport options would be either rent a car or a taxi/towncar service.  Some towncar services will include a stop at a grocery store on your way to the resort to allow you to shop for supplies/food.   Depending upon your needs,  one option I've heard some people mention before would be to rent a car from the airport to get to the resort as well as to run a few errands upon arrival,   and then returning it the next day to the Car Care center or one of the on-site Disney rental desks where they can then hook into Disney Transportation to get around.  (Besides the National desks at the Car Care Center and Swalphin,  I think I've heard that Avis has a location on Hotel Row by DTD)

 The Resort shuttle is a scheduled shuttle service.   They'll give you a copy of the shuttle schedule when you check in so that you can know the details of pick-up and drop offs.  Historically the shuttle runs regularly in the morning and evening with an afternoon break.  Since this is a non-Disney Transportation shuttle,  it will drop you off at the Off-site bus Dropoff areas at the parks. While this is often not that far from your usual Disney bus stalls,  for the MK this means you'll be dropped off and picked up at the TTC and then have to take the Ferry or Monorail over to the park.  

Depending on your budget and how much you are saving,  You might find that renting a car and driving to the parks would be an option for you with what you save from staying onsite.  Parking is (currently) $14/day at Disney,  but if you have an AP you can get free parking at the parks. [Could be worth it for the free parking, other discounts, and even TiW membership options].

Wyndham Bonnet Creek is considered offsite,  so you aren't able to partake in onsite extras like the DDP or EMH.  Honestly,  with recent price increases to the DDP,  you may find you could save money and enjoy your trip more with the freedom you'd get in being able to eat whatever and whenever you want.  an AP or Tables in Wonderland card will also provide some nice discounts on Table Service dining options at the resort (w/ the TiW,  that includes "adult beverages").   If you are someone who likes the idea that your dining is already pre-paid so you don't have to worry about it,  one option I've seen suggested is to simply put the money on a Gift Card you can use for your meals.  




tripplanner2 said:


> I need help!!!  My girls really want to do Harry Potter at Universal but I am a die hard Disney fan.  We ALWAYS stay onsite at Disney.  My youngest daughter is 7 and I don't know how she will feel about Universal.  I am thinking that if we go to Universal we should stay onsite for a night or two to get the perks.  My decision is do I just spend a full week at Royal Pacific or do I spend 2 nights at RP and then move to BC for the rest of the week?  We always hate to move and part of me is saying just do a Universal trip but I know I will be tortured  geing that close to Disney and not going.



 Honestly,  I'd just do a single night or 2 at the Universal onsite hotel and spend the rest of your time at WBC.  With a night at the universal onsite hotel you get 2 days of front-of-the-line access (check in day and check out day).  Technically,  you don't even need to use the room,  so I've seen people mention they've used the onsite place just for the room perks while staying offsite due to the extra room they get at their primary resort/hotel.   Also,  depending upon the time of year,   you could be able to get away without the front-of-the-line access at the Universal parks and still see everything.



Tinker101 said:


> AEROKU, thanks for the reply back. That is very convenient about the stroller rental, good news. Do most people while staying here rent a car? Do the shuttles to the parks run pretty frequently?  I've read on here that some people order groceries and have them delivered to the resort, can it be done here? What grocer does this?
> 
> Rosebud, I am so excited looking at your pictures. Looks like your family had a great time and its made me even more excited to go. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> If we rented a car, do you have to pay to have it sit at the resort each day? If we chose to just take the shuttle to the parks and then occasionally use the car for dinner somewhere or breakfast.



 If you stay at the Bonnet Creek Timeshare resort,  there is no daily parking fee.   the Wyndham Grand Hotel however does charge a daily parking fee.  Even if you rent a car and use the shuttles to the parks instead of driving,  You'll probably find having a car available is nice for those days you want to go off-site to eat,   or even if you want to head over to Downtown Disney (free parking) or one of the Disney Water Parks (Also free parking) which can be a bit of an adventure if you are relying on the Wyndham Shuttle to connect you to the Disney Transportation system.



tripplanner2 said:


> We did it!!! Booked with Ken Price for 10 nights at Bonnet Creek!!! So excited!!!  Now to figure out which tower!
> 
> DD7 has allergies and asthma...need a nonsmoking no pet building.  When do I take care of those requests?  And is it with Wyndham?



I believe the entire resort is pet-free (No animals allowed except for Service animals),   and the entire resort does not allow smoking within the rooms.   you are allowed to smoke on the Balconies however.   Generally,  i'd say that no matter where you stay at the resort you should be fine.  Because of the building layouts,  there is generally a good amount of space between you and your neighbors balconies,   and the space plus Florida breeze's do a good job at dissipating any cigarette smoke from smokers on nearby balconies.    Unless your DD's allergies/Asthma is REALLY bad,  you likely won't have any issues. If she is really sensitive however,  You could request a room at the end of a hallway to lower the chances of being placed next to a smoker.


----------



## AeroKU

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm going to have to buy a router....the one I have at home is a high end one and not something I would take on vacation.
> 
> So still the same advice applies if it's brand new/never been used?????  I'm a total tech-know-nothing.
> 
> Also, is there a cord in the room that will plug into the router?



If you buy a new router to take with you, you will need to set it up by connecting it directly to a computer before you can plug it into the internet cable at WBC.  I would do this at home before you go so that you don't have to waste time or get frustrated on your vacation.  The internet cable that you would normally connect to your laptop in the room is the cable that you would plug into your wireless router.  I would recommend something like this: 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/NETGEAR...uter/4001898.p?id=1218447377129&skuId=4001898


----------



## DCTooTall

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm going to have to buy a router....the one I have at home is a high end one and not something I would take on vacation.
> 
> So still the same advice applies if it's brand new/never been used?????  I'm a total tech-know-nothing.
> 
> Also, is there a cord in the room that will plug into the router?





AeroKU said:


> If you buy a new router to take with you, you will need to set it up by connecting it directly to a computer before you can plug it into the internet cable at WBC.  I would do this at home before you go so that you don't have to waste time or get frustrated on your vacation.  The internet cable that you would normally connect to your laptop in the room is the cable that you would plug into your wireless router.  I would recommend something like this:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/NETGEAR...uter/4001898.p?id=1218447377129&skuId=4001898



You may also want to "secure" the hotspot in order to prevent others from accessing it,  as well as change the default wireless network name.  Both of these options will help the performance since 1. the secured hotspot will prevent others from connecting to it and degrading the network performance (Wireless networks are generally slower than the wired connection,   and could bottleneck if you end up having a lot of people connecting to it),  and 2. changing the name would help keep your device from jumping routers if someone nearby has the same idea with a router set for the same default name.  


  Generally,   just follow the instructions that come with the router for setting it up to connect to a cable internet connection w/ DHCP.   it's pretty straight forward and you don't even need to connect it to your existing internet connection at home when you do the setup process.


----------



## kkandaj

MinnieTeacher said:


> Thanks so much for posting the pictures!! Can't wait to be there in 17 days!  After you moved it was to tower 2 and it was newly refurbished. I was thinking about requesting that tower to get a nice room. I'd rather have nice furnishings and a not so nice view. How close is tower 2 to the children's water play area, putt putt golf and the main building? My children would be very interested in those areas.  I'm getting sooooooo excited about our trip!!!!!!!!



We were in Tower 2 last week.  A few pages back, there is a pic of the view from our room, right over the mini golf.  Looking through the back windows, the playground is at Tower 1 (to the left) and a kiddie pool, regular pool, hot tub and bar/restaurant are at Tower 3 (to the right).  I thought Tower 2 was great with kids!  And all our furniture was new.


----------



## annabelle004

MinnieTeacher said:


> Thanks so much for posting the pictures!! Can't wait to be there in 17 days!  After you moved it was to tower 2 and it was newly refurbished. I was thinking about requesting that tower to get a nice room. I'd rather have nice furnishings and a not so nice view. How close is tower 2 to the children's water play area, putt putt golf and the main building? My children would be very interested in those areas.  I'm getting sooooooo excited about our trip!!!!!!!!




We are in tower 2 now  and have a great view. I requested a renovated room with fireworks view. During the day we see spaceship earth (although a tree is right in front when we are On the balcony but not from a br window, still not a big deal). At night we have a perfect view of the fireworks at Epcot and magic kingdom. 

We are right in between the playground and miniature golf and one of the pools with a slide.


----------



## saysay

dancin Disney style said:


> I need wirless internet for the kids Ipad and our tablet.   If I bring a router do I just plug it in to the internet jack on/near the phone and  it will work?
> 
> I need to be able to check my emails daily.....I'm attending a convention while at WDW.





Tinker101 said:


> Newbie here, looking to book October 2013. We are a family of 4, our kids will be almost 5 and almost 3 when we go. Originally I was thinking AoA or one of the other values but after reading so much on here about this resort, I think I may be sold on Bonnet Creek. Just a few questions....for the shuttle service, does it bring you to and from all disney parks? We weren't planning on renting a car but how will we get from the airport to the resort without one..is their a shuttle or taxi?
> 
> Thinking about renting a double stroller, can we rent one from the resort?
> 
> I'm assuming we can't get a dining plan at this resort, do most people cook while staying here  and if not, where do you eat? restaurants for breakfast, lunch and dinner on site?
> 
> My parents are also coming with us so there will be 6 of us. Is there laundry in all the rooms?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





Tinker101 said:


> AEROKU, thanks for the reply back. That is very convenient about the stroller rental, good news. Do most people while staying here rent a car? Do the shuttles to the parks run pretty frequently?  I've read on here that some people order groceries and have them delivered to the resort, can it be done here? What grocer does this?
> 
> Rosebud, I am so excited looking at your pictures. Looks like your family had a great time and its made me even more excited to go. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> If we rented a car, do you have to pay to have it sit at the resort each day? If we chose to just take the shuttle to the parks and then occasionally use the car for dinner somewhere or breakfast.



Parking at the resort is free, no charge.

Parking at the parks is like $15 a day, but you can park hop and just show your receipt so you are truly paying per day rather than per park - if that makes sense.  If you have an annual pass, parking at the parks is free.  With the trips we took last year and the fact my husband is not happy about any buses, it made financial sense for one of us to get an Annual Pass last year - I knew I was going 2 times plus running one of the races.


----------



## MinnieTeacher

annabelle004 said:


> We are in tower 2 now  and have a great view. I requested a renovated room with fireworks view. During the day we see spaceship earth (although a tree is right in front when we are On the balcony but not from a br window, still not a big deal). At night we have a perfect view of the fireworks at Epcot and magic kingdom.
> 
> We are right in between the playground and miniature golf and one of the pools with a slide.





Sounds like that is where I want to be!! Did you make your tower 2/ fireworks view request before arrival or upon arrival? Back a month or so ago when I called the front desk to confirm my reservation I made a request to be in a renovated room with a fireworks view. Should I call back and be specific in requesting tower 2? How far in advance do I need to call? We will be arriving June 9th. I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## MinnieTeacher

kkandaj said:


> We were in Tower 2 last week.  A few pages back, there is a pic of the view from our room, right over the mini golf.  Looking through the back windows, the playground is at Tower 1 (to the left) and a kiddie pool, regular pool, hot tub and bar/restaurant are at Tower 3 (to the right).  I thought Tower 2 was great with kids!  And all our furniture was new.




Sounds fabulous!!   I'll check out the pic! Did you request tower 2 or was it luck of the draw? Many on here seem to request 6 since it is the newest, but I'd like a room with the newest furniture. The pics on here of some of the sofas have me worried!  I think tower 2 would be great with the proximity to the splash pad and mini golf. Do you know what tower the lazy rivers are located? Getting soooooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MinnieTeacher

Is the splash pad located at the main building? If so is the main building called tower 1? Is the splash pad very close to tower 2? Is tower 1 also newly renovated?


----------



## DCTooTall

MinnieTeacher said:


> Sounds fabulous!!   I'll check out the pic! Did you request tower 2 or was it luck of the draw? Many on here seem to request 6 since it is the newest, but I'd like a room with the newest furniture. The pics on here of some of the sofas have me worried!  I think tower 2 would be great with the proximity to the splash pad and mini golf. Do you know what tower the lazy rivers are located? Getting soooooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!





MinnieTeacher said:


> Is the splash pad located at the main building? If so is the main building called tower 1? Is the splash pad very close to tower 2? Is tower 1 also newly renovated?



The main building is actually next door to Tower 1.   It's usually referred to either as the Lobby, Main Building, Activities Center, or Check-in building.   It only has like 4 floors,  and I THINK only the top 1 or 2 actually have any guest rooms in them.  The rest is common areas, sales, support, and offices.

There is a kids splash area at the pool located between towers 2 and 3.  I believe there is also one over at the pool in front of the Main Building.

Lazy Rivers are located at the pool at Tower 5 and also at the Main Building.

Towers 1 and 2 are recently renovated,   and i think someone just posted they were pulling out the old furniture in Tower 3 recently as it's going thru it's renovation now.


----------



## dancin Disney style

AeroKU said:


> If you buy a new router to take with you, you will need to set it up by connecting it directly to a computer before you can plug it into the internet cable at WBC.  I would do this at home before you go so that you don't have to waste time or get frustrated on your vacation.  The internet cable that you would normally connect to your laptop in the room is the cable that you would plug into your wireless router.  I would recommend something like this:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/NETGEAR...uter/4001898.p?id=1218447377129&skuId=4001898





DCTooTall said:


> You may also want to "secure" the hotspot in order to prevent others from accessing it,  as well as change the default wireless network name.  Both of these options will help the performance since 1. the secured hotspot will prevent others from connecting to it and degrading the network performance (Wireless networks are generally slower than the wired connection,   and could bottleneck if you end up having a lot of people connecting to it),  and 2. changing the name would help keep your device from jumping routers if someone nearby has the same idea with a router set for the same default name.
> 
> 
> Generally,   just follow the instructions that come with the router for setting it up to connect to a cable internet connection w/ DHCP.   it's pretty straight forward and you don't even need to connect it to your existing internet connection at home when you do the setup process.




Thanks for the advice......I'm going to give it a go.   I've asked DH to send his delivery guy out this week to get a cheap router.  Then we will have loads of time to try and get it set up.  

Don't be surprised if I'm back asking for more help


----------



## Rosebud123

Tower 2 rules! I know a lot of people on here love 6 and 5, but I thought 2 blew 5 away.


----------



## Rosebud123

MinnieTeacher said:


> Is the splash pad located at the main building? If so is the main building called tower 1? Is the splash pad very close to tower 2? Is tower 1 also newly renovated?



I don't remember seeing a splash area near the main building, but I may be wrong. There's one between bldgs. #2 and #3, and it's not a very far walk from the main bldg.


----------



## skateshome

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks for the advice......I'm going to give it a go.   I've asked DH to send his delivery guy out this week to get a cheap router.  Then we will have loads of time to try and get it set up.
> 
> Don't be surprised if I'm back asking for more help



I hope this isn't too late.
We got this one specifically for our trip.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Belkin+-+N150+Wireless-N+Router+with+4-Port+Switch/2089361.p?id=1218309067806&skuId=2089361
Super easy. No set up. Plug it in and it pops up on your wireless connections.  Security password on card on router.  Enter it in and your good to go.
And it's usually available in store.  No waiting for shipping.


----------



## Portugal1000

trishwal said:


> We've never been to Universal but are taking the plunge in less than two weeks. It may sound weird, but we're going to be double-booked the night in between our two Universal days at RPR and Bonnet Creek - so just one overnight bag has to be left with the valet that morning when we check in at our resort to get our FOTL passes for the two days (what a deal!). Then we laze around since we don't have to wait in any lines, enjoy the hotel a little for the night, laze around the next day, and come back to our cozy 2 bedroom at WBC.   It only cost about $90 to hold the room for the night since it was a weeknight and the relaxation of not having to check in, check out, check in ...totally worth it!
> 
> Our Disney days will only be 2 or 3 this time - haven't even purchased tickets since there's not much discount for so few days; we can decide when we get there what to do (although I do already have an ADR lined up !)
> 
> Good luck with your plans!



Glad to see I am not the only one doing this. We are staying 3 weeks in August at WBC (our 4th visit). we wanted to visit Universal and found it to be a lot cheper to book one night at Hard Rock than to buy the fast passes. So we are sending the night on 13th August. will check in really early so we can go to Harry Potter. will stay till early afternoon and then back to the Hard Rock pool then back to park in the evening then do it all again thenext day. We won't check out of WBC, won't even tell them we won't be there that night, no need to.


----------



## MinnieTeacher

DCTooTall said:


> The main building is actually next door to Tower 1.   It's usually referred to either as the Lobby, Main Building, Activities Center, or Check-in building.   It only has like 4 floors,  and I THINK only the top 1 or 2 actually have any guest rooms in them.  The rest is common areas, sales, support, and offices.
> 
> There is a kids splash area at the pool located between towers 2 and 3.  I believe there is also one over at the pool in front of the Main Building.
> 
> Lazy Rivers are located at the pool at Tower 5 and also at the Main Building.
> 
> Towers 1 and 2 are recently renovated,   and i think someone just posted they were pulling out the old furniture in Tower 3 recently as it's going thru it's renovation now.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks so much for the info!! I wasn't sure about the lobby building and if it was tower 1. Can't wait to check out Bonnet Creek. I'm super excited! I've always been onsite and was a little nervous at first, but I think we'll love it!!


----------



## MinnieTeacher

Rosebud123 said:


> I don't remember seeing a splash area near the main building, but I may be wrong. There's one between bldgs. #2 and #3, and it's not a very far walk from the main bldg.



Thanks Rosebud for the pic!! The one I'm wondering about is the one with the pop jets, sprinklers, spray cannons etc... Not a pool but water play area. Anyone know about that one?


----------



## MinnieTeacher

Rosebud123 said:


> Tower 2 rules! I know a lot of people on here love 6 and 5, but I thought 2 blew 5 away.



Hope I get in that tower!!!!!


----------



## eeyorepixie

DCTooTall said:


> You may also want to "secure" the hotspot in order to prevent others from accessing it,  as well as change the default wireless network name.  Both of these options will help the performance since 1. the secured hotspot will prevent others from connecting to it and degrading the network performance (Wireless networks are generally slower than the wired connection,   and could bottleneck if you end up having a lot of people connecting to it),  and 2. changing the name would help keep your device from jumping routers if someone nearby has the same idea with a router set for the same default name.
> 
> 
> Generally,   just follow the instructions that come with the router for setting it up to connect to a cable internet connection w/ DHCP.   it's pretty straight forward and you don't even need to connect it to your existing internet connection at home when you do the setup process.



O.K. I am tech impaired and I am not sure if I get this, so can I just do it the Old fashioned way and plug in a phone jack thingy? I am O.K. with not being wireless for a week, just want to be able to transfer money...KWIM?


----------



## deansreef

Always wanted to stay at Dolphin...can never afford it.


----------



## dancin Disney style

skateshome said:


> I hope this isn't too late.
> We got this one specifically for our trip.
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Belkin+-+N150+Wireless-N+Router+with+4-Port+Switch/2089361.p?id=1218309067806&skuId=2089361
> Super easy. No set up. Plug it in and it pops up on your wireless connections.  Security password on card on router.  Enter it in and your good to go.
> And it's usually available in store.  No waiting for shipping.



Not too late at all...thanks.  I found a place that sells refurbished ones and they have 2 that are wirelessG and only $10. So I'm hoping to get one.  This place sells out of things pretty fast.

Anyone think I will have a problem with a G instead of an N ?   We only need to access email and probably do a little surfing.....the kids might want to download a few things from ITunes but they don't need to.


----------



## AeroKU

eeyorepixie said:


> O.K. I am tech impaired and I am not sure if I get this, so can I just do it the Old fashioned way and plug in a phone jack thingy? I am O.K. with not being wireless for a week, just want to be able to transfer money...KWIM?



Yes, you can just plug the internet cable directly into your laptop for a wired connection to the internet.


----------



## kkandaj

MinnieTeacher said:


> Thanks Rosebud for the pic!! The one I'm wondering about is the one with the pop jets, sprinklers, spray cannons etc... Not a pool but water play area. Anyone know about that one?



That play area is at the main pool.  If you are standing in the breezeway of the main building and looking towards the pool, it will be to the far right, past the lazy river.


----------



## aseyrick

I had read somewhere that the welcome breakfasts is just WBC way of luring into their sales pitch.  Is this true?  Can we go & have breakfast without listening to the timeshare pitch?


----------



## Upatnoon

aseyrick said:


> I had read somewhere that the welcome breakfasts is just WBC way of luring into their sales pitch.  Is this true?  Can we go & have breakfast without listening to the timeshare pitch?


If you want the FREE breakfast you pay for it by listening to the sales pitch. They offer things like breakfasts, gift cards and theme park ticket discounts to drive people to their time share presentations. You don't have to go to any of these things.

All you have to do is pay for your own breakfast and not worry about it.


----------



## Upatnoon

dancin Disney style said:


> Not too late at all...thanks.  I found a place that sells refurbished ones and they have 2 that are wirelessG and only $10. So I'm hoping to get one.  This place sells out of things pretty fast.
> 
> Anyone think I will have a problem with a G instead of an N ?   We only need to access email and probably do a little surfing.....the kids might want to download a few things from ITunes but they don't need to.


That is plenty speedy for what you want to do


----------



## aseyrick

Upatnoon said:


> If you want the FREE breakfast you pay for it by listening to the sales pitch. They offer things like breakfasts, gift cards and theme park ticket discounts to drive people to their time share presentations. You don't have to go to any of these things.
> 
> All you have to do is pay for your own breakfast and not worry about it.



That's what I was afraid of.  I found a copy of their weekly activities schedule, and it indicated a "Welcome Breakfast" on Thursday mornings.  There's also a "Farewell Bonfire" event on Thursday evenings.  Has anyone attended that and, if so, can tell me if that's a sales gimmick too?  (My DS loves bonfire and marshmellow toasts.)

Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

eeyorepixie said:


> O.K. I am tech impaired and I am not sure if I get this, so can I just do it the Old fashioned way and plug in a phone jack thingy? I am O.K. with not being wireless for a week, just want to be able to transfer money...KWIM?



 Yes,   There is a cable/connection on the back of the main phone you can plug your computer into.   These instructions/suggestions were for people who wanted to set up a wireless network within their room by connecting their own router to the existing wired connection available in the room.



dancin Disney style said:


> Not too late at all...thanks.  I found a place that sells refurbished ones and they have 2 that are wirelessG and only $10. So I'm hoping to get one.  This place sells out of things pretty fast.
> 
> Anyone think I will have a problem with a G instead of an N ?   We only need to access email and probably do a little surfing.....the kids might want to download a few things from ITunes but they don't need to.



 Not at all.  MOST devices you see actually use the 802.11b or 802.11g formats since they are the ones that have been standardized the longest.  802.11n was not officially standardized for the longest time so it's not as widely available in consumer electronics.     All of the different standards are backwards compatible (N works with G which works with B),  and the biggest differences were increases in speed.




aseyrick said:


> I had read somewhere that the welcome breakfasts is just WBC way of luring into their sales pitch.  Is this true?  Can we go & have breakfast without listening to the timeshare pitch?



 Most of the time when they ask you about attending the breakfast it's going to be for the timeshare spiel.   and the breakfast?   a juice machine (apple/Orange juice),   Coffee,  and some pre-packaged pastries.      It's not that great a breakfast and you'll probably enjoy just having a bowl of cereal in your room MUCH better than what they offer.


----------



## eeyorepixie

AeroKU and DCTooTall thanks for answering my question


----------



## dsmith72

We leave tomorrow for our 1st 12 night stay @ WBC.  I am trying to get a final list of things that are or are not replenished.  Should I bring more toilet paper, soap, dish and laundry detergent, shampoo?  Anything else, please!!!! Thank you!


----------



## Echo queen

dsmith72 said:


> We leave tomorrow for our 1st 12 night stay @ WBC.  I am trying to get a final list of things that are or are not replenished.  Should I bring more toilet paper, soap, dish and laundry detergent, shampoo?  Anything else, please!!!! Thank you!



Bring shampoo and laundry detergent if plan on doing quite a few loads, if you use dryer sheets bring them. 
Have a great trip.


----------



## aseyrick

DCTooTall said:


> Most of the time when they ask you about attending the breakfast it's going to be for the timeshare spiel.   and the breakfast?   a juice machine (apple/Orange juice),   Coffee,  and some pre-packaged pastries.      It's not that great a breakfast and you'll probably enjoy just having a bowl of cereal in your room MUCH better than what they offer.



Unfortunate, but good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## nancy155

I just returned from D.C. and now to finish up things at my current place of employment before I begin my new job on June 8th.  In between all of this trying to get my excel spread sheet all completed for our vaca at the best place in the World!  DISNEY!!!  It cannot come too quickly, however I want the entire week we are there to go VERY S..L..O...W!


----------



## skateshome

MinnieTeacher said:


> Hope I get in that tower!!!!!



We were in tower 3 and loved it.  Went back and forth myself on trying to decide.  Tower 3 is not updated yet but was still very nice.  I don't have to have a flat panel tv.   

Great fireworks view in tower 3 as well....maybe a little higher than 2.

Biggest bonus was being a little closer to tower 6.  Why?  Because the shuttle stops at tower 6 first and then goes to the main building. At busy times first thing in the morning it was nice to be first on the bus.  Also if you ever take The Grand shuttle it's right next door to tower 3.

Btw when you check in jthey will say to take the main building bus but tower 6 is closer and easier.


----------



## Disneyforus

We have had a wonderful 11 night stay at Bonnet Creek in tower 4.  We check out in the morning.  A few items to share.

-my kids loved the lazy river, so being on this side of the resort was perfect
-the pools were very warm, almost too warm 
-we had 2 times where housekeeping came in and spruced up, left new towels.  
  We didn't request this, they did it at our 7 day and 9 day..no fee.
- used the buses twice and they were on time
- lots of furniture being moved in and out of building 4
-had a few ants in our room
-dryer takes forever to dry 
-our room needed refurbishing but, didn't affect our overall enjoyment of our stay

We will be back, for sure!!


----------



## Bootxn

We were in Tower 3 as well last week.  Loved it!!  We didn't mind that it wasn't updated either, because the room was just beautiful inside! We also received a new leather chair during the week. They knocked on the door the day before we left and said that our room would be getting new furiniture. It was a fabulous week!!  No complaints here


----------



## carlbarry

A friend needs 1 night at BC, June 28, in a 1 BR.  Will the people mentioned here who rent out rooms provide a room for 1 night?  Does anybody have an idea what the cost would be?  Thanks.


----------



## trishwal

Portugal1000 said:


> Glad to see I am not the only one doing this. We are staying 3 weeks in August at WBC (our 4th visit). we wanted to visit Universal and found it to be a lot cheper to book one night at Hard Rock than to buy the fast passes. So we are sending the night on 13th August. will check in really early so we can go to Harry Potter. will stay till early afternoon and then back to the Hard Rock pool then back to park in the evening then do it all again thenext day. We won't check out of WBC, won't even tell them we won't be there that night, no need to.



I don't know how excited we will be to go to Harry Potter the first day - Actually think that the whole Universal experience will probably be overwhelming. If we don't go the first day of check-in we will definitely take advantage of the early admission the second day.

In the meantime our Bonnet Creek Villa won't have any AC, right? Will it get really hot, like enough to melt chocolate? I still don't understand the whole motion sensor thing.  Will it get hot every day we're out (because we WILL be gone during the days)...?

ooooh sooo close.....


----------



## Disneyforus

trishwal said:


> In the meantime our Bonnet Creek Villa won't have any AC, right? Will it get really hot, like enough to melt chocolate? I still don't understand the whole motion sensor thing.  Will it get hot every day we're out (because we WILL be gone during the days)...?
> 
> ooooh sooo close.....



The first day we were gone all day and forgot to fix the AC do it wouldn't turn off and it was a little warm and stuffy but not chicolate melting hot.  
When you get there press and hold the button on the side of the thermostat until you see "f6", (it will display in Celsius) and it will not turn off if it doesn't detect motion.
We turned on the thermostat fan and both ceiling fans and it was pefect!

Have fun!


----------



## Echo queen

Disneyforus said:


> The first day we were gone all day and forgot to fix the AC do it wouldn't turn off and it was a little warm and stuffy but not chicolate melting hot.
> When you get there press and hold the button on the side of the thermostat until you see "f6", (it will display in Celsius) and it will not turn off if it doesn't detect motion.
> We turned on the thermostat fan and both ceiling fans and it was pefect!
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks for the tip, we were ther for 7 nights last August and the room was never warm after returning.


----------



## Upatnoon

trishwal said:


> I don't know how excited we will be to go to Harry Potter the first day - Actually think that the whole Universal experience will probably be overwhelming. If we don't go the first day of check-in we will definitely take advantage of the early admission the second day.
> 
> In the meantime our Bonnet Creek Villa won't have any AC, right? Will it get really hot, like enough to melt chocolate? I still don't understand the whole motion sensor thing.  Will it get hot every day we're out (because we WILL be gone during the days)...?
> 
> ooooh sooo close.....


Never had any AC issues or had to fiddle with the therostat in the rooms we have been in


----------



## HaleyB

I started packing today 
The router will have to be last minute.

Other than the router, what do you bring?
I'll grocery shop once there for most things, but I'm wondering about kitchen items.

Do I need to bring or buy salt and pepper? I know I've stayed places that do have them on hand, and others do not.

Do any of you know if they have a cookie sheet or brownie pan?

Also do they have a variety of pillows? I'm a very fussy princess and need a firm pillow, I always pack mine, but wondering if DH and kids will be ok. they are used to firm down feather pillows. I know some timeshares put a variety of soft/firm pillows in units and some don't.


----------



## aseyrick

Does anyone know if Domino's will delivered to WBC?

TIA!


----------



## Avalon_toon

aseyrick said:


> Does anyone know if Domino's will delivered to WBC?
> 
> TIA!



We are here now - the phone message screen says pizza deliveries are only allowed from Dominos, La Cocina, Pizza Hut, Papa Jones, Giordanos, and Flippers.  So I'm guessing if they are on the list, they must be willing to deliver here (haven't tried it though.)


----------



## Beemitchcowski

HaleyB said:


> I started packing today
> The router will have to be last minute.
> 
> Other than the router, what do you bring?
> I'll grocery shop once there for most things, but I'm wondering about kitchen items.
> 
> Do I need to bring or buy salt and pepper? I know I've stayed places that do have them on hand, and others do not.
> 
> Do any of you know if they have a cookie sheet or brownie pan?
> 
> Also do they have a variety of pillows? I'm a very fussy princess and need a firm pillow, I always pack mine, but wondering if DH and kids will be ok. they are used to firm down feather pillows. I know some timeshares put a variety of soft/firm pillows in units and some don't.



They provide a "starter" set of salt/pepper and sugar packets...it was enough for us...
Yes they had a cookie sheet.
If you think you will have leftovers...bring some cheap plastic food containers. I actually used ours to pack odds and ends in..so it's not wasted suitcase space! 

Not sure about the pillow collection!

Have fun!


----------



## nancy155

I always pack additional ziplocks for food leftovers as they don't take up too much room, however your idea of packing odds and ends in containers is also a great idea.


----------



## dizneechic

HaleyB said:


> Also do they have a variety of pillows? I'm a very fussy princess and need a firm pillow, I always pack mine, but wondering if DH and kids will be ok. they are used to firm down feather pillows. I know some timeshares put a variety of soft/firm pillows in units and some don't.



We stayed in a 3BR so had 4 beds worth of pillows to decide from.  The 1st night I assumed all of them were the same and slept on one that was like a rock - it did not agree with me.  The next day I pillow surfed until I found one I could deal with and I was thrilled from then on out.  No one else in the family complained about them so I must be the only fussy one.  Long answer short, our room had several options for pillows avail between the bedrooms.


----------



## Beccabunny

Anyone know what kind of mattresses they have?  We were there a couple of weeks ago and loved the very firm mattress on the king-sized bed.  Best sleep we've had in awhile!  We need a new mattress set, and if what they had there is available for purchase, I'm buying one!


----------



## annualpass

This place looks amazing!!


----------



## momof1+1+2

I have done some searches and read a lot of the thread which is just amazing!  I'm still a little confused and hope someone can help.  So, the Grand is a part of Bonnet Creek?  Are they two hotels?  We are staying at BC in November and wanted to see if there was a restaurant on site and the only thing I've found is pool bar info.  Is there not a restaurant on site?  I know since we have a full kitchen I will do most of the cooking but wanted one breakfast/dinner on site that was made for me.  

Thanks to all of you for sharing all this information!!  It's is so helpful - we have never stayed off-site and you all gave us the security to try BC.


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

We have just booked a 3 bedroom presidential unit. Am I right in assuming that we will be in tower 6? From what I've read, it seems like all the presidential units are in tower 6? Does anyone know what type of view the presidential suites have? I would like to be able to face the pool, and I am not sure which way you have to face in order to see the fireworks.


----------



## Disneyforus

Beemitchcowski said:


> If you think you will have leftovers...bring some cheap plastic food containers. I actually used ours to pack odds and ends in..so it's not wasted suitcase space!



I brought some cleaned out food containers that we would normally just recycle at home and used them for left overs.  Our last night at the villa was leftover night and we ate up almost all of our leftovers.  Then just recycled the containers.


FYI...if you bring your garbage to the trash chute there is also a big container for recyclable materials...I couldn't believe how much recycle we had!!!


----------



## Disneyforus

momof1+1+2 said:


> I have done some searches and read a lot of the thread which is just amazing!  I'm still a little confused and hope someone can help.  So, the Grand is a part of Bonnet Creek?  Are they two hotels?  We are staying at BC in November and wanted to see if there was a restaurant on site and the only thing I've found is pool bar info.  Is there not a restaurant on site?  I know since we have a full kitchen I will do most of the cooking but wanted one breakfast/dinner on site that was made for me.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for sharing all this information!!  It's is so helpful - we have never stayed off-site and you all gave us the security to try BC.



There is a restraurant at the Hotel onsite...Wyndham Grand...we didn't try it because we still did a couple onsite Disney dining reservations (Chef Mickeys, Biergarten, and PrimeTime) as well as finally eating at Bahama Breeze!!  Did all of the rest of our meals in the villa and used a crockpot for easy preparation!  Came home after a day at the parks to dinner done!!  Walmart has a 4 qt crock for $15, and we brought a timer along to start the crock around noonish for our evening dinner.  Worked like a charm!


----------



## nancy155

Disneyforus said:


> There is a restraurant at the Hotel onsite...Wyndham Grand...we didn't try it because we still did a couple onsite Disney dining reservations (Chef Mickeys, Biergarten, and PrimeTime) as well as finally eating at Bahama Breeze!!  Did all of the rest of our meals in the villa and used a crockpot for easy preparation!  Came home after a day at the parks to dinner done!!  Walmart has a 4 qt crock for $15, and we brought a timer along to start the crock around noonish for our evening dinner.  Worked like a charm!



This is a fantastic idea!  When I am picking up groceries I am def. picking up a crockpot and liners for easy cleanup!


----------



## DCTooTall

aseyrick said:


> Does anyone know if Domino's will delivered to WBC?
> 
> TIA!





Avalon_toon said:


> We are here now - the phone message screen says pizza deliveries are only allowed from Dominos, La Cocina, Pizza Hut, Papa Jones, Giordanos, and Flippers.  So I'm guessing if they are on the list, they must be willing to deliver here (haven't tried it though.)



 Just to let you know how it works.

La Cocina is the "onsite" pizza that's available from the Tower 3 pool.  The menu (pizza and subs) is usually on the fridge.   Since they are part of the resort,  they are the only ones that will deliver directly to your room.

Dominoes, Pizza Hut, Papa Johns, Giordanos, and Flippers are all offsite.   While they are allowed and will deliver to the resort,   because every building requires a key to access it,  they can only deliver to the tower itself and not the room.  Normally the driver will call you when they get to the resort and you will need to meet them down at the lobby (Actually,  just outside the doors at the building drop-off loop) to get your pizza. 

The lobby pick-up isn't really that difficult to do and I've ordered pizza on a few of my trips,   but it is something that you may want to consider in case you might need help carrying up the food or looking after people in the room.





momof1+1+2 said:


> I have done some searches and read a lot of the thread which is just amazing!  I'm still a little confused and hope someone can help.  So, the Grand is a part of Bonnet Creek?  Are they two hotels?  We are staying at BC in November and wanted to see if there was a restaurant on site and the only thing I've found is pool bar info.  Is there not a restaurant on site?  I know since we have a full kitchen I will do most of the cooking but wanted one breakfast/dinner on site that was made for me.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for sharing all this information!!  It's is so helpful - we have never stayed off-site and you all gave us the security to try BC.



"Wyndham Bonnet Creek" is a Timeshare resort with 6 towers and a main building,  and not a hotel.  

The "Wyndham Grand at Bonnett Creek" is a traditional (upscale) single tower hotel located around the same lake as the timeshare resort.

As part of the timeshare resort,  there are not many on-site dining options available,   However the Hotel has several additional onsite dining options as well as a full service spa.    You can easily walk to the hotel from any of the timeshare resort towers.




MyGirlLovesTink said:


> We have just booked a 3 bedroom presidential unit. Am I right in assuming that we will be in tower 6? From what I've read, it seems like all the presidential units are in tower 6? Does anyone know what type of view the presidential suites have? I would like to be able to face the pool, and I am not sure which way you have to face in order to see the fireworks.



All 1, 2, and 3 bedroom presidentials are in Tower 6.  There are 4bedroom Presidentials available in every building

As for the presidential views available,  it depends on where in the building you are placed.    I think it's floor 10 and above which are exclusively Presidential units.   1/2 the units face the pool/lake,  and other 1/2 the parking lot/conservation view.   There MIGHT be some firework views available off a single wing on the higher floors,    but it's hard for me to say for certain because of it's location on the lake and the direction the building faces.


----------



## Rosebud123

momof1+1+2 said:


> I have done some searches and read a lot of the thread which is just amazing!  I'm still a little confused and hope someone can help.  So, the Grand is a part of Bonnet Creek?  Are they two hotels?  We are staying at BC in November and wanted to see if there was a restaurant on site and the only thing I've found is pool bar info.  Is there not a restaurant on site?  I know since we have a full kitchen I will do most of the cooking but wanted one breakfast/dinner on site that was made for me.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for sharing all this information!!  It's is so helpful - we have never stayed off-site and you all gave us the security to try BC.



There are 8 buildings surrounding a lake. 7 of the buildings (Towers #1 - #6, plus the main building) comprise the time share portion of Wyndham Bonnet Creek. The 8th building (which is on the opposite side of the lake as the main building, between buildings #6 and #3) is The Wyndham Grand, which is the hotel.


----------



## Teacher03

I'm not sure if this has been answered in this thread, but is it required to give a credit card at check in for incidentals?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## aseyrick

Avalon_toon said:


> We are here now - the phone message screen says pizza deliveries are only allowed from Dominos, La Cocina, Pizza Hut, Papa Jones, Giordanos, and Flippers.  So I'm guessing if they are on the list, they must be willing to deliver here (haven't tried it though.)





DCTooTall said:


> Just to let you know how it works.
> 
> La Cocina is the "onsite" pizza that's available from the Tower 3 pool.  The menu (pizza and subs) is usually on the fridge.   Since they are part of the resort,  they are the only ones that will deliver directly to your room.
> 
> Dominoes, Pizza Hut, Papa Johns, Giordanos, and Flippers are all offsite.   While they are allowed and will deliver to the resort,   because every building requires a key to access it,  they can only deliver to the tower itself and not the room.  Normally the driver will call you when they get to the resort and you will need to meet them down at the lobby (Actually,  just outside the doors at the building drop-off loop) to get your pizza.
> 
> The lobby pick-up isn't really that difficult to do and I've ordered pizza on a few of my trips,   but it is something that you may want to consider in case you might need help carrying up the food or looking after people in the room.



Thanks!!


----------



## tvan

If you are staying at WBC timeshare part can you use the pool at Wyndham Grand the hotel part?


----------



## casper_jj11

Teacher03 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been answered in this thread, but is it required to give a credit card at check in for incidentals?  Thank you in advance.



Nope. They'll ask if you want to but we said 'no' and it wasn't a problem at all.


----------



## PixieDustFanatic

About how far is the grocery store?  Is any one better than another?  We'll have a rental car, so getting there and back isn't an issue.

Also, this is our first stay at Bonnet Creek, are there any things on our packing or shopping lists that you can recommend that we should definitely have?  It's our first offsite stay, so I'm unsure as to what are our "must haves"

Thanks!!


----------



## casper_jj11

Hi everyone.

We stayed at WBC for the first time from May 12-21st and since everyone's postings helped so much before we left, I thought I'd write a few things. Now, I'll say up front that while its nice there, we likely won't be going off site again unless we're going with more than just the five of us (took my parents this time). But that's just me. This isn't meant to deter anyone as everyone is different as to what they like, but for me, the Disney magic just wasn't there. I'm going to try and give a balanced report but go into it knowing my bottom line feelings ok.

Arrival was great. We arrived around 3:30pm and were given a room right away. I had requested bldg 6 but got bldg 5. I was fine with it but overall, I still think bldg 6 would have been better for us. Our room was 1388. On the 13th floor with a fantasic view of MK and Epcot fireworks. The room was spotless. No problems with anything there. Beds were some of the most comfy I've ever had. A/C worked great the full time... to the point that my parents weren't too pleased because it really was loud... took them awhile to figure out how to turn it off at night so they didn't gte 'blown on' ... we have a/c and like it so for us, it was fine... but as I said, it really was loud. 

Parking. A mess. They were redoing several parking areas by our bldg while we were there. For a family that wanted bldg 6 so we could valet park, that was a pain. DH ended up dropping everyone near the door and searching for a parking spot after day 3. 

Housekeeping - I had heard that housekeeping drops by to clean on occassion and I really didn't want them dropping by unannounced so we kept the do not disturb sign on the door. I'm sure they would have come had we not done that. I did ask for toilet paper during the trip and it was delivered promptly with a followup phone call to ensure it arrived. They did try to enter one evening when we were there. They were delivering a coffee maker for someone who gave the wrong room  number. They knocked once and just came on in so it was a bit of a start for me since I thought it was DH. They were very apologetic.

Pools - I wasn't impressed with any of them. Granted, we didn't trot all the way over to bldg 3 where the other slide was. The kids may have liked it but it was simply too far for a quick hop in the pool during the break. If you're staying here and want to take the time to walk all over the resort to gof for a swim, it might be ok. As it was it was a pain just to go to bldg 6. So, let's see, the lazy river was fine. My 9 yr old found it 'boring' because the water was so shallow. It also got very full as the day went on. I didn't like it because my 4 yr old wanted to go but unless I went with him, I couldn't see him and I didn't like that. The bldg 6 pool was fine. The slide didn't enter into the pool, which I knew in advance, but it really is very separate. You can't see your kid at all while they're going on that. Oh, and it closes like 5pm so don't expect to use it after you're int he park for the day. The rest of the pool is fine. My two younger ones liked it. My oldest, not so much. It feels small. Its not I guess but becasuse of the shape, it doesn't feel like a very large pool. I did like the gradual entry part as it made it easier for the little kids. Oh, the pool bar closes early too... again, like 5pm or so.

cleaning/trash - I'm sure I'm going to come across as pretty pampered but really, I'm not. But on vacation, I really hated not having clean towels, or having to clean towels (takes forever for the dryer). I also hate having to dump the garbage and drag it to the trash room (which stinks and is dirty). I deal with it at home, I pay not to have to deal with it on vacation. That in and of itself would keep me from going back unless we had to.

Specific problems we had (I can't help but think none of these would have occurred had we been at a Disney resort)

Taxi - DH and I wanted to go to Epcot one night on our own. We called front desk and after telling them repeatedly that no, we didn't want the shuttle, they put us through to a taxi company. We were told they'd be there in 5min and go on down. We even gave them our cell. We waited, and waited and waited. Finally asked a bellman that happened to be there getting someone's luggage what he knew about taxis and whether he thought they'd eventually arrive. He told us flat out that with the construction to the parking, they'd arrive and simply leave because they wouldnt' want to bother. We'd be better off walking to the main bldg and asking there. 

Front desk information - I had a parcel that needed to be mailed USPS. I called the front desk on the chance they could do it. None of the disney resorts can (only UPS and FedEx) but I thought I'd try. We otherwise would have taken it to a USPS office. The front desk assured me it could be done. I expressed my surprise and was told they even had boxes and paper if we needed it. Great! I actually had a box so planned to do it after I packed on our last night. I called that day as well and asked what time the food service place in the main bldg closed. They put me through and I was told 9pm. So, at 730, I lugged the parcel (pretty heavy) to the main desk with plans to grab dinner for the kids afterwards. Low and behold, no one knew anything about mailing something. Even an asst manager tried to help. She really tried but they don't do that apparently. I was in a bit of panic as we were flying out the next day (thankfully late). I asked for wrapping paper. They had none. I asked for photocpy paper to put the address on and tape it. They had no packing tape. I ended up using scotch tape. They kept the parcel and said they were sure their shipping dept could do it in the morning. They'd call. That took about an hour. Thankfully, still in time to get dinner... NOT. Went to the food place and the guy inside kept waving that they were closed. An hour early. Went back to teh front desk and someone called the pizza place. Open til 11pm. I walked to bldg 3 and placed the order. But they don't have pizzas ready made. 30min wait. 45 if I wanted it delivered to the room. So I waited. By then it was 915, I was missing the last night of fireworks and I was pissed. BTW, next moring got a call from shipping dept. They can't do it. I ended up taking the box as luggage. Oh, and they also don't have string at shipping... makes me wonder how they ever ship anything.

I have to run to my kids school so I haven't read through it... I hope its not too negative and I'll try to add more later. Happy to answer any questions too.


----------



## casper_jj11

A few other things that might help. The hotel isn't that far. We had buffet breakfast on our day off and it was very good. Decent prices too.  DH went to the gym there and said it was ok. Its on the main level right where you enter from the walkway so definitely easily accessible. Wanted to try the seafood place but didn't get a chance. I was told at the main bldg that evening that we needed food and their spot closed early that there was no point going to the hotel since the only thing open then (830ish) was Deep Blu which was very expensive and there were no take out/fast places there in the evening. Seems they're missing a key opportunity to only have one eatery open at 830 at night...

We ordered from Garden Grocer and everything was there when we arrived. Would definitely order from them again.


----------



## dtum

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> We stayed at WBC for the first time from May 12-21st and since everyone's postings helped so much before we left, I thought I'd write a few things. Now, I'll say up front that while its nice there, we likely won't be going off site again unless we're going with more than just the five of us (took my parents this time). But that's just me. This isn't meant to deter anyone as everyone is different as to what they like, but for me, the Disney magic just wasn't there. I'm going to try and give a balanced report but go into it knowing my bottom line feelings ok.
> 
> Arrival was great. We arrived around 3:30pm and were given a room right away. I had requested bldg 6 but got bldg 5. I was fine with it but overall, I still think bldg 6 would have been better for us. Our room was 1388. On the 13th floor with a fantasic view of MK and Epcot fireworks. The room was spotless. No problems with anything there. Beds were some of the most comfy I've ever had. A/C worked great the full time... to the point that my parents weren't too pleased because it really was loud... took them awhile to figure out how to turn it off at night so they didn't gte 'blown on' ... we have a/c and like it so for us, it was fine... but as I said, it really was loud.
> 
> Parking. A mess. They were redoing several parking areas by our bldg while we were there. For a family that wanted bldg 6 so we could valet park, that was a pain. DH ended up dropping everyone near the door and searching for a parking spot after day 3.
> 
> Housekeeping - I had heard that housekeeping drops by to clean on occassion and I really didn't want them dropping by unannounced so we kept the do not disturb sign on the door. I'm sure they would have come had we not done that. I did ask for toilet paper during the trip and it was delivered promptly with a followup phone call to ensure it arrived. They did try to enter one evening when we were there. They were delivering a coffee maker for someone who gave the wrong room  number. They knocked once and just came on in so it was a bit of a start for me since I thought it was DH. They were very apologetic.
> 
> Pools - I wasn't impressed with any of them. Granted, we didn't trot all the way over to bldg 3 where the other slide was. The kids may have liked it but it was simply too far for a quick hop in the pool during the break. If you're staying here and want to take the time to walk all over the resort to gof for a swim, it might be ok. As it was it was a pain just to go to bldg 6. So, let's see, the lazy river was fine. My 9 yr old found it 'boring' because the water was so shallow. It also got very full as the day went on. I didn't like it because my 4 yr old wanted to go but unless I went with him, I couldn't see him and I didn't like that. The bldg 6 pool was fine. The slide didn't enter into the pool, which I knew in advance, but it really is very separate. You can't see your kid at all while they're going on that. Oh, and it closes like 5pm so don't expect to use it after you're int he park for the day. The rest of the pool is fine. My two younger ones liked it. My oldest, not so much. It feels small. Its not I guess but becasuse of the shape, it doesn't feel like a very large pool. I did like the gradual entry part as it made it easier for the little kids. Oh, the pool bar closes early too... again, like 5pm or so.
> 
> cleaning/trash - I'm sure I'm going to come across as pretty pampered but really, I'm not. But on vacation, I really hated not having clean towels, or having to clean towels (takes forever for the dryer). I also hate having to dump the garbage and drag it to the trash room (which stinks and is dirty). I deal with it at home, I pay not to have to deal with it on vacation. That in and of itself would keep me from going back unless we had to.
> 
> Specific problems we had (I can't help but think none of these would have occurred had we been at a Disney resort)
> 
> Taxi - DH and I wanted to go to Epcot one night on our own. We called front desk and after telling them repeatedly that no, we didn't want the shuttle, they put us through to a taxi company. We were told they'd be there in 5min and go on down. We even gave them our cell. We waited, and waited and waited. Finally asked a bellman that happened to be there getting someone's luggage what he knew about taxis and whether he thought they'd eventually arrive. He told us flat out that with the construction to the parking, they'd arrive and simply leave because they wouldnt' want to bother. We'd be better off walking to the main bldg and asking there.
> 
> Front desk information - I had a parcel that needed to be mailed USPS. I called the front desk on the chance they could do it. None of the disney resorts can (only UPS and FedEx) but I thought I'd try. We otherwise would have taken it to a USPS office. The front desk assured me it could be done. I expressed my surprise and was told they even had boxes and paper if we needed it. Great! I actually had a box so planned to do it after I packed on our last night. I called that day as well and asked what time the food service place in the main bldg closed. They put me through and I was told 9pm. So, at 730, I lugged the parcel (pretty heavy) to the main desk with plans to grab dinner for the kids afterwards. Low and behold, no one knew anything about mailing something. Even an asst manager tried to help. She really tried but they don't do that apparently. I was in a bit of panic as we were flying out the next day (thankfully late). I asked for wrapping paper. They had none. I asked for photocpy paper to put the address on and tape it. They had no packing tape. I ended up using scotch tape. They kept the parcel and said they were sure their shipping dept could do it in the morning. They'd call. That took about an hour. Thankfully, still in time to get dinner... NOT. Went to the food place and the guy inside kept waving that they were closed. An hour early. Went back to teh front desk and someone called the pizza place. Open til 11pm. I walked to bldg 3 and placed the order. But they don't have pizzas ready made. 30min wait. 45 if I wanted it delivered to the room. So I waited. By then it was 915, I was missing the last night of fireworks and I was pissed. BTW, next moring got a call from shipping dept. They can't do it. I ended up taking the box as luggage. Oh, and they also don't have string at shipping... makes me wonder how they ever ship anything.
> 
> I have to run to my kids school so I haven't read through it... I hope its not too negative and I'll try to add more later. Happy to answer any questions too.



I kind of get the idea that no matter how great it was, you were going to complain and compare to onsite resorts, but in your reading of this board did you see that this is not a "hotel" resort like DW.  Timeshares don't have regular housekeeping, you do need to wash your own towels, clean up after yourself and take out your own trash.  That is exactly the same at any off site condo or rental house...they are not hotels.  Our last onsite trip, DD had to waste a whole morning doing laundry at ASMo, we had to get up every a.m. and hurry up to find breakfast because the room had no means of doing anything.  I know we can pay big bucks on property to get a frig and microwave, but that makes no sense when you gets so much more (WBC, WH, etc).  Having a kitchen and laundry in the condo is everything to us because time is money (especially at DW).  I think you would have been better served to have asked a few more questions here about what was and what wasn't available.  

Just one more thing, DH is a postal worker and says you can't ship packages with string.

Hope you have a better trip next time.


----------



## casper_jj11

dtum said:


> I kind of get the idea that no matter how great it was, you were going to complain and compare to onsite resorts, but in your reading of this board did you see that this is not a "hotel" resort like DW.  Timeshares don't have regular housekeeping, you do need to wash your own towels, clean up after yourself and take out your own trash.  That is exactly the same at any off site condo or rental house...they are not hotels.  Our last onsite trip, DD had to waste a whole morning doing laundry at ASMo, we had to get up every a.m. and hurry up to find breakfast because the room had no means of doing anything.  I know we can pay big bucks on property to get a frig and microwave, but that makes no sense when you gets so much more (WBC, WH, etc).  Having a kitchen and laundry in the condo is everything to us because time is money (especially at DW).  I think you would have been better served to have asked a few more questions here about what was and what wasn't available.
> 
> Just one more thing, DH is a postal worker and says you can't ship packages with string.
> 
> Hope you have a better trip next time.



Sorry. I didn't mean to give the impression that we didn't have a good time. We did. It was wonderful despite the rain. And I did know in advance everything about housekeeping. What I didn't realize was how I'd feel about it. I was very much looking forward to staying at WBC especially considering the great price. And I did mention it was a beautiful resort. Just not for us. I knew I didn't want to stay in a condo or further offsite but just thought WBC was so close that I'd feel differently about it... but I didn't. And I know now so that's a good thing. We'll still stay there if we have a larger group but just not if there are only the five of us. I'm not the complaining type really. I just thought others might benefit from a returning view that was a bit different. If I had seen a few posts like mine, I may have realized earlier that it wouldn't really be for me. Just trying to help out.

I didn't know about the string and postal. We aren't from the US. I asked the shipping dept for string because I thought it would be easier to get the parcel off the conveyor belt when we decided to check it as luggage. I just assumed that when I was told they had boxes and paper that they'd have string too... my mistake.


----------



## dtum

casper_jj11 said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean to give the impression that we didn't have a good time. We did. It was wonderful despite the rain. And I did know in advance everything about housekeeping. What I didn't realize was how I'd feel about it. I was very much looking forward to staying at WBC especially considering the great price. And I did mention it was a beautiful resort. Just not for us. I knew I didn't want to stay in a condo or further offsite but just thought WBC was so close that I'd feel differently about it... but I didn't. And I know now so that's a good thing. We'll still stay there if we have a larger group but just not if there are only the five of us. I'm not the complaining type really. I just thought others might benefit from a returning view that was a bit different. If I had seen a few posts like mine, I may have realized earlier that it wouldn't really be for me. Just trying to help out.
> 
> I didn't know about the string and postal. We aren't from the US. I asked the shipping dept for string because I thought it would be easier to get the parcel off the conveyor belt when we decided to check it as luggage. I just assumed that when I was told they had boxes and paper that they'd have string too... my mistake.



Understandable.  Guess we are just past the onsite desire.  Kids are older and have their own families and we love doing the rental house with all of us together, but we drive and have our own car.:


----------



## luvindisneyworld

Does anyone have any photos of a 1 Bedroom Presidential that you would be willing to post? I have not had any luck trying to find any. We have stayed in a 2 bedroom deluxe. 
I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## 4mykidz127

Hello-I am a long time lurker and have finally decided to join!  We are staying at Bonnet Creek for our upcoming Universal trip and I was wondering what would be the best tower to request in order to see the fireworks at night.  I know that my request may not be granted but I thought I would try anyway.  Also, can someone tell me which towers have already been updated? Thanks so much!


----------



## Rosebud123

tvan said:


> If you are staying at WBC timeshare part can you use the pool at Wyndham Grand the hotel part?



Yes.


----------



## Rosebud123

4mykidz127 said:


> Hello-I am a long time lurker and have finally decided to join!  We are staying at Bonnet Creek for our upcoming Universal trip and I was wondering what would be the best tower to request in order to see the fireworks at night.  I know that my request may not be granted but I thought I would try anyway.  Also, can someone tell me which towers have already been updated? Thanks so much!



We were had an awesome view of the fireworks and the lake from Tower 2 last month. The rooms were updated (gorgeous furniture, granite counters, flat screens, etc.). We were on the 5th floor and I'm sure the higher floors have an even better fireworks view. I loved that tower!!!


----------



## casper_jj11

4mykidz127 said:


> Hello-I am a long time lurker and have finally decided to join!  We are staying at Bonnet Creek for our upcoming Universal trip and I was wondering what would be the best tower to request in order to see the fireworks at night.  I know that my request may not be granted but I thought I would try anyway.  Also, can someone tell me which towers have already been updated? Thanks so much!



We were in Tower 5, 13 floor. The view was amazing. Not directly on, it was from the side of the balcony and thru the kids bedroom window but you could see full unobstructed close up view of Epcot fireworks and MK Wishes at a distance.

ETA: Tower 5 was in great shape. I don't know if it was updated or just new to begin with.


----------



## Disneyforus

PixieDustFanatic said:


> About how far is the grocery store?  Is any one better than another?  We'll have a rental car, so getting there and back isn't an issue.
> 
> Also, this is our first stay at Bonnet Creek, are there any things on our packing or shopping lists that you can recommend that we should definitely have?  It's our first offsite stay, so I'm unsure as to what are our "must haves"
> 
> Thanks!!



If you ask at the desk they can give you a list/directions of the nearest grocery stores.  There are several within a few miles.

We used the Walmart on Vineland twice, both times it was after 10:00pm.
Be warned, it was VERY busy at that time and there was LOTS of stocking of shelves going on.  Literally had to take turns going down some of the aisles.
There were plenty of cashiers and didn't have to wait to check out.
Evidently, per one of our cashiers it is the busiest tourist Walmart in that area...and thus the reason for the insane amount of stocking going on!  I have never seen anything like it.
I would still go back there because it seemed so convenient...we used to go to the Turkey Lake Walmart and that just seems to take forever to get to.

Things we have to have for offsite stays, other than food and snacks:
Ziplocs
Laundry Soap (we need non scented/dye free)
Dryer sheets (again...fussy about brand)
Crockpot and liners (easy meals)
I usually buy some type of icecream or frozen treat for the kids
Nighlights, the rooms are very dark at night
Room freshener to make the room smell good
Pool toys
Bag to bring to the pool to carry pool toys and towels.  It made it so much easier when pool hopping around the resort.

Tips:
We left the kitchen stove light on at night, since it was central  in the villa in case someone got up.
When we left for the day we turned on all the bathroom exhaust fans, it just seemed to keep it from smelling stuffy.
A candle was wonderful out on the balcony at night

That's all I can think of for now!


----------



## Mouserbear

Thank you for the tips!  Our first trip to WBC is coming up soon!  Do you bring your own towels to the pool?  What's the advantage?


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

casper_jj11 said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean to give the impression that we didn't have a good time. We did. It was wonderful despite the rain. And I did know in advance everything about housekeeping. What I didn't realize was how I'd feel about it. I was very much looking forward to staying at WBC especially considering the great price. And I did mention it was a beautiful resort. Just not for us. I knew I didn't want to stay in a condo or further offsite but just thought WBC was so close that I'd feel differently about it... but I didn't. And I know now so that's a good thing. We'll still stay there if we have a larger group but just not if there are only the five of us. I'm not the complaining type really. I just thought others might benefit from a returning view that was a bit different. If I had seen a few posts like mine, I may have realized earlier that it wouldn't really be for me. Just trying to help out.
> 
> I didn't know about the string and postal. We aren't from the US. I asked the shipping dept for string because I thought it would be easier to get the parcel off the conveyor belt when we decided to check it as luggage. I just assumed that when I was told they had boxes and paper that they'd have string too... my mistake.



I think that you bring up some valid points about how you feel about staying offsite.  It's one of those things that's totally subjective.  We weren't sure how we would feel about it until we tried it either.  Thankfully we were happy with staying at WBC since we bought our timeshare before we ever stayed there....we got it on ebay for a song.  We know that we want to stay onsite again as well, we just don't see how convenient it is anymore.  Daily mousekeeping and park buses aside, it's the space and the in room amenities (ie: kitchen, extra bathroom and separate bedrooms) that will be the deciding factor for most of our stays.  But again, that's subjective.  

Thanks for coming on here with a different perspective.  Like you said it might have swayed you from staying here in the first place if you had read a review like this one.  However, then you would never know either.


----------



## Tinker101

hello! Newbie here and really considering staying here for our upcoming trip in 2013. The above poster gave me a few things to think about. I hadn't realized that there isn't any housekeeping here. Good to know! I'm fine with washing towels on vacation if its going to save $$ from not staying on site. Is there laundry detergent available or do you have to make a trip to walmart or another store? Are trash bags to change out the garbage made available or is that something else? 

What do most people do as far as buying food to cook in the suite? do you do an online order or just go to walmart? Is the walmart close to the resort?

I think we are leaning towards also renting a car so I'm curious if taking a quick trip out when we first get there to stock up. this will be our first trip with our kids, 4 and 2....and will be a much slower pace than we're used too before kids but I worry that taking time out to cook meals, grocery shop, laundry...does that take away too much time out for vacation time? My parents are also coming along too, so there will be 6 of us. Flying as well.


----------



## palmettostatemom

casper_jj11 said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean to give the impression that we didn't have a good time. We did. It was wonderful despite the rain. And I did know in advance everything about housekeeping. What I didn't realize was how I'd feel about it. I was very much looking forward to staying at WBC especially considering the great price. And I did mention it was a beautiful resort. Just not for us. I knew I didn't want to stay in a condo or further offsite but just thought WBC was so close that I'd feel differently about it... but I didn't. And I know now so that's a good thing. We'll still stay there if we have a larger group but just not if there are only the five of us. I'm not the complaining type really. I just thought others might benefit from a returning view that was a bit different. If I had seen a few posts like mine, I may have realized earlier that it wouldn't really be for me. Just trying to help out.



It's good to have your input, but feelings like that are so subjective.  Sounds like you would rather have an upscale hotel/catered to experience, instead of a condo. experience.  Most people know already, and especially after reading through all the threads on WBC, that a condo. experience is not at all like a regular hotel in regards to housekeeping (in MOST cases), laundry, trash, etc.  For us, though, the size of the unit, amenities, etc. of a condo. FAR outweigh the cost of a Disney hotel.  I cannot imagine ever squeezing the 3 of us into one of those small hotel rooms, lol.  Even though I can trade into a Disney timeshare, I don't even know if I would do that because I've heard of the rooms being smaller than I'm used to.


----------



## budafam

4mykidz127 said:


> Hello-I am a long time lurker and have finally decided to join!  We are staying at Bonnet Creek for our upcoming Universal trip and I was wondering what would be the best tower to request in order to see the fireworks at night.  I know that my request may not be granted but I thought I would try anyway.  Also, can someone tell me which towers have already been updated? Thanks so much!



We were in building 5, 15th floor (top) and I think it was the best view ever for fireworks   You can check them out in my video along with a tour of the room.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpZBTHVCm5c&feature=g-upl


----------



## verlee

Tinker101 said:


> hello! Newbie here and really considering staying here for our upcoming trip in 2013. The above poster gave me a few things to think about. I hadn't realized that there isn't any housekeeping here. Good to know! I'm fine with washing towels on vacation if its going to save $$ from not staying on site. Is there laundry detergent available or do you have to make a trip to walmart or another store? Are trash bags to change out the garbage made available or is that something else?
> 
> What do most people do as far as buying food to cook in the suite? do you do an online order or just go to walmart? Is the walmart close to the resort?
> 
> I think we are leaning towards also renting a car so I'm curious if taking a quick trip out when we first get there to stock up. this will be our first trip with our kids, 4 and 2....and will be a much slower pace than we're used too before kids but I worry that taking time out to cook meals, grocery shop, laundry...does that take away too much time out for vacation time? My parents are also coming along too, so there will be 6 of us. Flying as well.



Laundry det. is available in single size packets. They will bring you more if you run out or you can pick some up at the main desk. They also provide trash bags. 

We made a trip out to Walmart to get groceries. It was cheaper then ordering in and not a problem. It is pretty easy to get to.  It does take a little time away from your vacation and it does take you out of the disney mindset. It bothered me a little to have to do cooking and dishes and laundry and shopping. That said...The price we pay for the pools, activities, space and proximity to the parks can not be beat. We chose to stay there again this year instead of onsite.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for your objective review, Caspar jj11.
We'll be staying there next month and you've given me some insight.
Do you happen to remember how many towels were in the condo?  We're a group of 8 & if it takes so long to dry the towels, I just may bring some threadbare ones from home for use at the pools then just get rid of them at the end of our stay.
Thanks again!
Gretchen


----------



## palmettostatemom

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thanks for your objective review, Caspar jj11.
> We'll be staying there next month and you've given me some insight.
> Do you happen to remember how many towels were in the condo?  We're a group of 8 & if it takes so long to dry the towels, I just may bring some threadbare ones from home for use at the pools then just get rid of them at the end of our stay.
> Thanks again!
> Gretchen



iirc, they provide pool towels at the pools


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

palmettostatemom said:


> iirc, they provide pool towels at the pools



I wasn't aware of that - thanks!  That problem is solved...   Wish they were all that easy.


----------



## casper_jj11

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thanks for your objective review, Caspar jj11.
> We'll be staying there next month and you've given me some insight.
> Do you happen to remember how many towels were in the condo?  We're a group of 8 & if it takes so long to dry the towels, I just may bring some threadbare ones from home for use at the pools then just get rid of them at the end of our stay.
> Thanks again!
> Gretchen



As someone mentioned, they do provide towels at the pool. They're larger than those in the room and you can return them any time for fresh towels. You sign them out originally and sign them back in at the end of your stay, or earlier if you hand them in and don't get fresh ones in return. If you're still curious about the in room towels, they do provide quite a few. We had 7 people so by the time everyone showered, most were used. We did reuse as we would at home but we did end up washing a few loads of towels. Let's see, for a 3bdrm place we had about 8 towels I guess, maybe a few more.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

casper_jj11 said:


> As someone mentioned, they do provide towels at the pool. They're larger than those in the room and you can return them any time for fresh towels. You sign them out originally and sign them back in at the end of your stay, or earlier if you hand them in and don't get fresh ones in return. If you're still curious about the in room towels, they do provide quite a few. We had 7 people so by the time everyone showered, most were used. We did reuse as we would at home but we did end up washing a few loads of towels. Let's see, for a 3bdrm place we had about 8 towels I guess, maybe a few more.



Good to know about the pool towels, casper.  I was envisioning using the in-room towels and having to do a couple loads of laundry daily.  Looks like that probably won't be necessary.

As for the bath towels - looks like we'll have to find some way to "mark" or designate 1 for each of us.

I think I read here somewhere that housekeeping could be purchased during a stay at WBC.  Is this true & if so, has anyone ever done it - say once or twice during a week's stay?  I'm sure it's probably pretty expensive, right?  I didn't pay much attention at the time, but now I think I'll look into it.

TIA!


----------



## 4mykidz127

Thanks for your advice everyone!  We are booking with Ken Price per everyone's recommendations on here and we have requested either tower 2 or 5 so hopefully we will get one of the two.  If not then we are still super excited to stay here.  We usually stay at POR and we just love it there but we have outgrown it with 6 of us and getting two rooms is just too expensive.  I hope that I can get my Disney fix by being on property and having a few ADR's even though we are doing Universal this time instead of the Disney parks.


----------



## thelionqueen

nancy155 said:


> This is a fantastic idea!  When I am picking up groceries I am def. picking up a crockpot and liners for easy cleanup!



Check out the thread titled "Bonnet Creek pay it forward."  There are bins that Dis'er share, add to and leave for other Dis'ers.  I think they both have a crock pot in them from what I've read..other cool things too.  Your dates may be available and it's a great way to share and not waste


----------



## nancy155

thelionqueen said:


> Check out the thread titled "Bonnet Creek pay it forward."  There are bins that Dis'er share, add to and leave for other Dis'ers.  I think they both have a crock pot in them from what I've read..other cool things too.  Your dates may be available and it's a great way to share and not waste



Yes I did look into this and so far both bins are spoken for currently..  However I continue to keep an eye out to see if someone (and who would do this) would have to cancel their vaca during the same time that has spoken for one of the bins...  Thank you tho for the thought, this board is so helpful and I have learned many things.  One thing I found out recently is King Soopers is having 4x gas rewards for purchasing gift cards.  So this weekend I went and purchased a few Disney gift cards and plan to use them in the world.  Going to give my son one for his purchasing so he won't be "nickel and diming" me.


----------



## thelionqueen

nancy155 said:


> Yes I did look into this and so far both bins are spoken for currently..  However I continue to keep an eye out to see if someone (and who would do this) would have to cancel their vaca during the same time that has spoken for one of the bins...  Thank you tho for the thought, this board is so helpful and I have learned many things.  One thing I found out recently is King Soopers is having 4x gas rewards for purchasing gift cards.  So this weekend I went and purchased a few Disney gift cards and plan to use them in the world.  Going to give my son one for his purchasing so he won't be "nickel and diming" me.



Hello neighbor!  4x gas rewards is awesome!!  I don't know if you know but if you use the Target debit or credit card you get 5% off all Entertainment cards (not Target gift cards..but all others).  Including Disney   I do the same thing...buy the gift cards here and there and by the time we go..we have a couple hundred bucks in gift cards for those "must haves"


----------



## nancy155

thelionqueen said:


> Hello neighbor!  4x gas rewards is awesome!!  I don't know if you know but if you use the Target debit or credit card you get 5% off all Entertainment cards (not Target gift cards..but all others).  Including Disney   I do the same thing...buy the gift cards here and there and by the time we go..we have a couple hundred bucks in gift cards for those "must haves"



Great idea!  Thanks!!!!  (where in Colorado??)


----------



## DCTooTall

Mouserbear said:


> Thank you for the tips!  Our first trip to WBC is coming up soon!  Do you bring your own towels to the pool?  What's the advantage?



 There are pool towels available at the pools. (The exception being Tower 6,  where you get them from the Activities desk inside the Tower)



Tinker101 said:


> hello! Newbie here and really considering staying here for our upcoming trip in 2013. The above poster gave me a few things to think about. I hadn't realized that there isn't any housekeeping here. Good to know! I'm fine with washing towels on vacation if its going to save $$ from not staying on site. Is there laundry detergent available or do you have to make a trip to walmart or another store? Are trash bags to change out the garbage made available or is that something else?
> 
> What do most people do as far as buying food to cook in the suite? do you do an online order or just go to walmart? Is the walmart close to the resort?
> 
> I think we are leaning towards also renting a car so I'm curious if taking a quick trip out when we first get there to stock up. this will be our first trip with our kids, 4 and 2....and will be a much slower pace than we're used too before kids but I worry that taking time out to cook meals, grocery shop, laundry...does that take away too much time out for vacation time? My parents are also coming along too, so there will be 6 of us. Flying as well.



 There are a couple "single serve" bags of detergent on the washer/dryer when you first arrive.  I've heard you can request more.    Extra Trash Bags are often located in the trashcan under the current bag.

Personally I like to run to the grocery store.  The nice thing is that the Walmart also has a liquor store attached,  so I can get some tasty adult beverages while shopping for my groceries so that I can enjoy relaxing at the resort and pool.     You can also buy Wine at the Walmart as well if you are someone who might enjoy a glass of wine after a long day at the parks and putting the kids to bed.


As for cooking taking too much time off from vacation time....   Not really... but I often don't do a lot of cooking.  The great thing about having the full kitchen is that it's really easy to have breakfast in the room before hitting the parks (Bowl of Cereal?   something "quick and easy" like Eggs/ toast/ etc.).  The great thing about breakfast is that it's so quick and simple that it's really easy to work putting breakfast together and eating into the morning "get ready for the parks" routine of getting everyone up, showered, and dressed.  for Example,   While one adult is showering,   the other puts together breakfast. If it's cereal,  even easier to do.  then while the other adult is showering,  the first shower people (2 showers in a 2/3bdrm also greatly speeds up the morning shower/bathroom tango) can eat breakfast and finish getting ready.       Beyond that,   with the fridge and full kitchen,   Leftovers actually become useful if you eat out but can't eat everything.  It makes it really easy to just throw it in a fridge and reheat later instead of worrying about it going bad or is it nuke-able.

 With Younger kids,   If you take a mid-day break for swimming or a nap,   You can also multitask and put together a quick lunch while they do their thing.   The extra space means you don't have to worry about being as quiet so they take their nap (or go to bed early) as if you were sharing a room at a regular hotel.


As for the other stuff of making the shopping trip (either swing by on your way to the resort from the airport....  or have one adult do the shopping while the other keeps the kids entertained at the pool or after they go to bed),   Doing Laundry (No reason you can't start a load or drying it before heading to the pool,  or bed, or the parks), Dishes (Same thing.... start them before heading to the park or bed)  etc....   It really isn't that hard to adjust to the condo vacationing style while not slowing down your vacation.   You don't run into issues of needing to keep an eye on your stuff while you wait like if you had to utilize a common laundry room.



gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thanks for your objective review, Caspar jj11.
> We'll be staying there next month and you've given me some insight.
> Do you happen to remember how many towels were in the condo?  We're a group of 8 & if it takes so long to dry the towels, I just may bring some threadbare ones from home for use at the pools then just get rid of them at the end of our stay.
> Thanks again!
> Gretchen



 In general,  I believe each room is stocked with the number of towel sets for it's max occupancy rating.  (4 for a 1bdrm, 8 for a 2bdrm,  10/12 for a 3bdrm,  etc)   And as for taking so long for towels to dry,   I've found it varies depending on the unit I've stayed in.   Generally I've never had any issues when I remember to clean out the lint trap,   and by throwing them into the dryer before heading out to the parks for the day or going to bed at night,  they are usually dry by the time I get back at the end of the day or wake up in the morning.

Pool towels I can just swap out if I need a fresh one when I get down to the pool.  




4mykidz127 said:


> Thanks for your advice everyone!  We are booking with Ken Price per everyone's recommendations on here and we have requested either tower 2 or 5 so hopefully we will get one of the two.  If not then we are still super excited to stay here.  We usually stay at POR and we just love it there but we have outgrown it with 6 of us and getting two rooms is just too expensive.  I hope that I can get my Disney fix by being on property and having a few ADR's even though we are doing Universal this time instead of the Disney parks.



You should have a blast.    Just to let you know,   rather than specifically requesting a tower if it's a particular view you would like,   It's often better to actually request the view.   Maybe something like "I'd like a fireworks view if at all possible,  with Tower 2 being my preferred location.".    Considering all buildings have rooms on both sides,   if you request just a tower you may get a room on the other side from what you want (Fireworks or water view for example),    or even too low to see fireworks past an obstruction like another building or trees.       Since requests are just that (no guarantees you'll get what you want),  you might as well increase your odds of getting what you want by giving the people who assign the rooms the most flexibility.


----------



## Rosebud123

I don't get why doing laundry would be a big deal? Throw a load of wash in before bed, then toss it in the dryer when you get up. Spin in for a few minutes when you get home, then put it away! The dryers did take a little long to dry, but we just put our stuff in for the max amount of time and it was all dry when we got home each day from the parks. 

I love, love, love having a w/d on vacation. You can pack way less and come home with clean clothes.


----------



## Disneyforus

Rosebud123 said:


> I don't get why doing laundry would be a big deal? Throw a load of wash in before bed, then toss it in the dryer when you get up. Spin in for a few minutes when you get home, then put it away! The dryers did take a little long to dry, but we just put our stuff in for the max amount of time and it was all dry when we got home each day from the parks.
> 
> I love, love, love having a w/d on vacation. You can pack way less and come home with clean clothes.



Totally agree!! Every night when everyone was in their jammies I threw a load in the wash.  By the time I was ready to go to bed the wash was done and I put it in the dryer on the max time and it was dry in the morning.  Folded them up when we got home at night.  We packed 5 outfits and a couple extra shirts each for our 13 day stay, and came home with all clean clothes!


----------



## DCTooTall

Rosebud123 said:


> I don't get why doing laundry would be a big deal? Throw a load of wash in before bed, then toss it in the dryer when you get up. Spin in for a few minutes when you get home, then put it away! The dryers did take a little long to dry, but we just put our stuff in for the max amount of time and it was all dry when we got home each day from the parks.
> 
> I love, love, love having a w/d on vacation. You can pack way less and come home with clean clothes.





Disneyforus said:


> Totally agree!! Every night when everyone was in their jammies I threw a load in the wash.  By the time I was ready to go to bed the wash was done and I put it in the dryer on the max time and it was dry in the morning.  Folded them up when we got home at night.  We packed 5 outfits and a couple extra shirts each for our 13 day stay, and came home with all clean clothes!



I think it has to do with people not used to a Condo vacation and all the benefits.    For those who are used to vacationing in a hotel where they given you fresh towels everyday,  they see Laundry as something they do at home.  (which is usually a chore which is done after everything piles up for a few days).

It takes some time for them to realize it's very easy to do and keep up with during the week (plus,  you don't REALLY have to put everything away the same way at home) without taking any time out from the rest of your vacation.   Add in the savings in luggage room for your trip (More Souvenirs can fit in your bag on the way home!!) since you don't need to pack as much,   and It's a great benefit for the tradeoff of not having fresh towels brought to you daily. (which has it's own enviromental tradeoff sometimes)


----------



## dsmith72

We arrived on Sunday and I had requested water view, high floor, preferably 5 or 6.  Front desk said there was nothing in 6 but she would really try to get us in 5.  It was around noon so they took our cell phone number and we went to parking desk.  I marked lowest income and were pretty much ushered through with no sales pitch.  We went to the Poly for lunch and we were called around 3 to let us know the room was ready.  Tower 5 14th floor no waterview.  Oh well.  Room was mostly nice, the couch was ripped up and no granite, but flat screens and clean.  Phone in master didn't work either and no wifi, no big deal. Enjoyed the lazy river although very busy.  Then the major problem began at bed time.  My husband and I were in our bedroom and periodically we would hear this noise that sounded like it was coming from behind the large mirror near the A/C unit.  It was like a loud ticking of a grandfather clock but it was sporadic.  I was so tired I fell asleep around 10 pm but by midnight the noise woke us both up.  If it had been consistent maybe we could have dealt with it but it wasn't.  Finally called front desk for maintenance, 30 min. later no one had come.  Called back and cancelled, we were so tired we thought we could handle it.  15 min. later we couldn't.  Called back, asked them to please send someone very quickly.  Man came about 10 min. later.  Of course while he was there, noise didn't happen.  He said he would get us a new bedside phone and even though we didn't say anything about the couch, he said, you guys want a new couch, I have some new ones downstairs?  O.K.. Well, he finally says, we will just move you guys tomorrow.  I said we are going to the parks @ 8, he said just pack and we'll take care of it. Noise was so bad, though, DH & I slept on pull out couch, uncomfortable but quiet.  Called front desk in am to ask about move b/c I didn't know if I should pack.  They said no rooms avail, so maintenance will have to fix noise.  Fine, but I can't deal with another night like last night.  I didn't really want to move anyway but I sure want to sleep in the 12 nites we are here.  Front desk called back 10 min. later, maintenance can't fix today so they have a room in tower 6. It is 7:10 and we have to be @ bus stop @ 8 and now we have to pack and move.  They said they would send bell man in 20 min.  OK, wake kids and everyone make a mad dash to throw everything in a suitcase.  Bell man arrives promptly @ 7:30 & does an amazing job getting everything loaded, gets us to 6, unloads us & we make it to bus stop a few min. before 8.  Tower 6, 7th floor, great room, clean, wifi, granite-AWESOME! I know that was long but I wanted to give this account so you would know they do try to fix problems that exist!
 Only thing we are on the fence about is the shuttle service.  We have a car but love to save money so took it to Epcot Monday and MK yesterday.  It is prompt but we are sure we like the fact that we can't just come and go like a Disney bus, just leave the park when you want, there will always be a bus coming.  We are going to AK today and we are going to drive.  The 1st shuttle back to the resort is 4 PM and although we like AK, I don't know if we want to stay that long.


----------



## Tinker101

Thank you to all who gave info about laundry and shopping. I don't mind doing laundry and the fact that there is detergent there makes it even easier. I love the idea of packing way less and coming home with clean laundry. I think I'm really going to love this place. 

dsmith, good to know they try and fix issues quickly. Enjoy your vacation. How often do shuttles run to the parks? Is there a schedule you can view online? 

Is the room stocked with silverware and dishes or is this something we will need to pick up as well? dish detergent for washing? some pans for cooking?


----------



## palmettostatemom

Tinker101 said:


> Thank you to all who gave info about laundry and shopping. I don't mind doing laundry and the fact that there is detergent there makes it even easier. I love the idea of packing way less and coming home with clean laundry. I think I'm really going to love this place.
> 
> dsmith, good to know they try and fix issues quickly. Enjoy your vacation. How often do shuttles run to the parks? Is there a schedule you can view online?
> 
> *Is the room stocked with silverware and dishes or is this something we will need to pick up as well? dish detergent for washing? some pans for cooking*?



They are stocked with all of this and pretty much everything else you might need to cook!


----------



## trishwal

dsmith72 said:


> We arrived on Sunday and I had requested water view, high floor, preferably 5 or 6.  Front desk said there was nothing in 6 but she would really try to get us in 5.  It was around noon so they took our cell phone number and we went to parking desk.  I marked lowest income and were pretty much ushered through with no sales pitch.  We went to the Poly for lunch and we were called around 3 to let us know the room was ready.
> (clipped)
> 
> Bell man arrives promptly @ 7:30 & does an amazing job getting everything loaded, gets us to 6, unloads us & we make it to bus stop a few min. before 8.  Tower 6, 7th floor, great room, clean, wifi, granite-AWESOME! I know that was long but I wanted to give this account so you would know they do try to fix problems that exist!



Thanks for sharing your vote of confidence! Our family will be checking in on Sunday. It sounds like getting there a little early may be the thing, do some grocery shopping while we wait for our room to be ready (I requested a room #10 or higher with a fireworks view - we'll see what happens!)


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

I just want to clarify on the whole pool towel thing...pool towels must be signed out at the activities desk.  Then you may swap them for clean/dry ones at the pools later if you need to.  You can't get towels at the pool, only swap your existing ones.  Not an issue at all, just don't want anyone heading to the pools without first signing them out.


----------



## DCTooTall

dsmith72 said:


> Only thing we are on the fence about is the shuttle service.  We have a car but love to save money so took it to Epcot Monday and MK yesterday.  It is prompt but we are sure we like the fact that we can't just come and go like a Disney bus, just leave the park when you want, there will always be a bus coming.  We are going to AK today and we are going to drive.  The 1st shuttle back to the resort is 4 PM and although we like AK, I don't know if we want to stay that long.



Just a quick FYI...

  If you want to park hop,  or leave a park to get back to the resort when the Wyndham bus doesn't return to that park until later,  You can always hop a Disney Bus to get to another park.  Sometimes it's quicker to hop to another park to catch the Wyndham Shuttle than to stay at the park you are at.


And for those asking about the bus schedule,   I don't think it's available online,   but they give you a schedule when you stop by the parking pass desk.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

If anyone is there in the next 9 days, could you post the June bus schedule?

Thanks!  I will be there in 9 days so if anyone wants me to photograph or check on anything let me know!


----------



## dsmith72

Tinker101-In my opinion that is our only drawback is that we are used to the frequency of Disney buses and these shuttles do not run nearly enough and we haven't enjoyed the timing of it.  We will definitely pay the parking and drive ourselves from here on out.  If you don't have a car they are fine, but if you can budget parking, you will be happy!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

ash-n-brensmom said:


> I just want to clarify on the whole pool towel thing...pool towels must be signed out at the activities desk.  Then you may swap them for clean/dry ones at the pools later if you need to.  You can't get towels at the pool, only swap your existing ones.  Not an issue at all, just don't want anyone heading to the pools without first signing them out.



Thanks for clarifying the pool towel pick-up - and thank you too, DCTooTall.

Much obliged.

Gretchen


----------



## Tinker101

thank you dsmith. Good to know about the shuttles. I do like the convenience of Disney shuttles and always found them pretty quick to and from. I think we'll rent a car this time. Question to those of you with small kids and carseats and flying. My kids will be 2 and 4 when we come. Can we rent carseats when we rent the car or should we take our carseats on the plane? We already plan on renting a stroller so I'm curious what to do with the seats. Ideas?

I'm so excited about this trip. I've gathered such great information on here. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Tinker101 said:


> thank you dsmith. Good to know about the shuttles. I do like the convenience of Disney shuttles and always found them pretty quick to and from. I think we'll rent a car this time. Question to those of you with small kids and carseats and flying. My kids will be 2 and 4 when we come. Can we rent carseats when we rent the car or should we take our carseats on the plane? We already plan on renting a stroller so I'm curious what to do with the seats. Ideas?
> 
> I'm so excited about this trip. I've gathered such great information on here. Thanks to everyone!



In answer to your question re: car seats - it will cost you about an extra $10/day/seat - so depending on your length of stay, you may want to consider bringing your own.....


----------



## jaysmom4285

I can't speak to anyone else's experience about pool towels, but when we stayed in Tower 5, we got pool towels at a kiosk right by the door that led out to the pool area.    We had to sign for them and return them when we were done, and we didn't have to bring our own to swap out.  I think the people in Tower 6 can get towels at the activity desk in that building, but I don't know why they also couldn't just get them at poolside, as we did.


----------



## Disneyforus

dsmith72 said:


> We arrived on Sunday and I had requested water view, high floor, preferably 5 or 6.  Front desk said there was nothing in 6 but she would really try to get us in 5.  It was around noon so they took our cell phone number and we went to parking desk.  I marked lowest income and were pretty much ushered through with no sales pitch.  We went to the Poly for lunch and we were called around 3 to let us know the room was ready.  Tower 5 14th floor no waterview.  Oh well.  Room was mostly nice, the couch was ripped up and no granite, but flat screens and clean.  Phone in master didn't work either and no wifi, no big deal. Enjoyed the lazy river although very busy.  Then the major problem began at bed time.  My husband and I were in our bedroom and periodically we would hear this noise that sounded like it was coming from behind the large mirror near the A/C unit.  It was like a loud ticking of a grandfather clock but it was sporadic.  I was so tired I fell asleep around 10 pm but by midnight the noise woke us both up.  If it had been consistent maybe we could have dealt with it but it wasn't.  Finally called front desk for maintenance, 30 min. later no one had come.  Called back and cancelled, we were so tired we thought we could handle it.  15 min. later we couldn't.  Called back, asked them to please send someone very quickly.  Man came about 10 min. later.  Of course while he was there, noise didn't happen.  He said he would get us a new bedside phone and even though we didn't say anything about the couch, he said, you guys want a new couch, I have some new ones downstairs?  O.K.. Well, he finally says, we will just move you guys tomorrow.  I said we are going to the parks @ 8, he said just pack and we'll take care of it. Noise was so bad, though, DH & I slept on pull out couch, uncomfortable but quiet.  Called front desk in am to ask about move b/c I didn't know if I should pack.  They said no rooms avail, so maintenance will have to fix noise.  Fine, but I can't deal with another night like last night.  I didn't really want to move anyway but I sure want to sleep in the 12 nites we are here.  Front desk called back 10 min. later, maintenance can't fix today so they have a room in tower 6. It is 7:10 and we have to be @ bus stop @ 8 and now we have to pack and move.  They said they would send bell man in 20 min.  OK, wake kids and everyone make a mad dash to throw everything in a suitcase.  Bell man arrives promptly @ 7:30 & does an amazing job getting everything loaded, gets us to 6, unloads us & we make it to bus stop a few min. before 8.  Tower 6, 7th floor, great room, clean, wifi, granite-AWESOME! I know that was long but I wanted to give this account so you would know they do try to fix problems that exist!
> Only thing we are on the fence about is the shuttle service.  We have a car but love to save money so took it to Epcot Monday and MK yesterday.  It is prompt but we are sure we like the fact that we can't just come and go like a Disney bus, just leave the park when you want, there will always be a bus coming.  We are going to AK today and we are going to drive.  The 1st shuttle back to the resort is 4 PM and although we like AK, I don't know if we want to stay that long.



That's really great that they took care of the problem.  We also had a terrible  noise behind the master bedroom door/mirror area, ours was a very loud clunk...it happened everytime the AC unit turned off.  The first night I don't think I slept much...by the second night I figured out if I turned the exhaust fan on high in the kitchen it made so much noise that it softened the clunking enough that it didn't startle me awake.  I honestly thought about calling maintenance but lacked the faith that they would do anything...I guess I should have.  
That's funny abou the couch   The very bottom and back of the parking ramp is FULL of chairs and couches...I don't know if they always have that much stock or they are just getting in a big shipment.  We did see lots of furniture going in and out while we were there..

Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## agame2323

How much is parking? And are there frying pans in the room? I like making pancakes. Whaddaya want me say


----------



## ibob52

We just returned from our *best vacation ever* which included a stay at WBC. We enjoyed the resort and the extra room our 2 bedroom provided.  General info and observations. 

1) Be specific when checking in, state my preferences are (and be flexible)  
2) We stayed in Buiding 4 - ninth floor - Lake/pool view = Happy happy ... I would think each building has some good points.
3) Park in the parking garage = cooler.
4) Wifi was being installed in Building 4 (so prolly all buildings will have wifi too = eventually).
5) The torn damaged sofa/couches are being replaced (tossed in the dumpster).
6) This Resort has alot of Rooms and is very popular (turnover) so it will take some time to fix . 
7) Bring Dryer sheets - towels are motel quality and are not soft..
8) Dryer takes 90 minutes - 2 hours to dry ... but is convenient (in room).
9) Laundry soap, Dish soap, Shampoo, Conditioner, lotion, mouth wash = are sold in Resort store (mini size) and were not replenished / replaced by Resort (as per phone call - front desk).
10) Flippers Pizza = yes. 
11) Lazy River = too shallow and tubes seem small = for adults (floatation) ... *kids have a Blast* ... YMMV
12) BBQ's are cleaned by a dedicated staff member (every morning) - but are used by numerous people ... throughout the day.  
13) All in all this was a good place to stay ... No Major issues or Complaints.


----------



## DCTooTall

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> In answer to your question re: car seats - it will cost you about an extra $10/day/seat - so depending on your length of stay, you may want to consider bringing your own.....



 Or even consider purchasing a cheap one once you are down there.



jaysmom4285 said:


> I can't speak to anyone else's experience about pool towels, but when we stayed in Tower 5, we got pool towels at a kiosk right by the door that led out to the pool area.    We had to sign for them and return them when we were done, and we didn't have to bring our own to swap out.  I think the people in Tower 6 can get towels at the activity desk in that building, but I don't know why they also couldn't just get them at poolside, as we did.



That's been my experience.  Towers 3 and 5 you could sign them out and swap them at a kiosk at the pool,   but Tower 6 you had to go to the activites desk inside the building.  (I think Tower 6 because the activities desk isn't that far it's easier than having someone outside by the pool all day to swap them)



agame2323 said:


> How much is parking? And are there frying pans in the room? I like making pancakes. Whaddaya want me say



Parking at the Timeshare resort section of the resort is free.  If you stay at the Wyndham Grand hotel however there is a daily parking fee.    You also would need to pay for parking at the parks



ibob52 said:


> We just returned from our *best vacation ever* which included a stay at WBC. We enjoyed the resort and the extra room our 2 bedroom provided. I'm not one to post a Trip Report ... but I will share some General info / observations.
> 
> 1) Be specific when checking in, state my preferences are (and be flexible)
> 2) We stayed in Buiding 4 - ninth floor - Lake/pool view = Happy happy ... I think each building must have some good points
> 3) Park in the parking garage = cooler.
> 4) Wifi was being installed in Building 4 ( so prolly all buildings will have wifi too = eventually).
> 5) The torn damaged couches are being replaced (tossed in the dumpster).
> 6) This Resort has alot of Rooms and is very popular (vast amount of turnover) so it will take some time to fix.
> 7) Bring Dryer sheets - towels are motel quality and not soft after wash.
> 8) Dryer takes 90 minutes - 2 hours to dry ... but is convenient (in room).
> 9) Laundry soap, Dish soap, Shampoo, Conditioner , mouth wash = are sold in Resort store (mini size) and were not replenished / replaced by Resort.
> 10) Flippers Pizza = yes.
> 11) Lazy River = too shallow and tubes too small = for adults ... (kids have a Blast). YMMV
> 12) BBQ's are cleaned by a dedicated staff member (every morning) - but are used by numerous people... throughout the day.
> 13) All in all this was a good place to stay ... No Major issues or Complaints.



3.  Plus it's a lot less stress finding a parking spot at the end of the day.  Rather than going back and forth trying to find an open spot in the surface lot,  you can just pull into the garage and be virtually guaranteed to find an open spot.


----------



## tripplanner2

trishwal said:


> We've never been to Universal but are taking the plunge in less than two weeks. It may sound weird, but we're going to be double-booked the night in between our two Universal days at RPR and Bonnet Creek - so just one overnight bag has to be left with the valet that morning when we check in at our resort to get our FOTL passes for the two days (what a deal!). Then we laze around since we don't have to wait in any lines, enjoy the hotel a little for the night, laze around the next day, and come back to our cozy 2 bedroom at WBC.   It only cost about $90 to hold the room for the night since it was a weeknight and the relaxation of not having to check in, check out, check in ...totally worth it!
> 
> Our Disney days will only be 2 or 3 this time - haven't even purchased tickets since there's not much discount for so few days; we can decide when we get there what to do (although I do already have an ADR lined up !)
> 
> Good luck with your plans!



You paid the $90 for the room at BC, right?  The room at RP was $300.  If I could get some sort of discount I would do that in a heartbeat, but so far...nada!


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

Just wondering where most of you got your rentals through?  We don't need a week rental so it's hard to go through VRBO, since most of them are weekly rentals.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

jaysmom4285 said:


> I can't speak to anyone else's experience about pool towels, but when we stayed in Tower 5, we got pool towels at a kiosk right by the door that led out to the pool area.    We had to sign for them and return them when we were done, and we didn't have to bring our own to swap out.  I think the people in Tower 6 can get towels at the activity desk in that building, but I don't know why they also couldn't just get them at poolside, as we did.



Just curious as to when you were there?  I know that they used to have towels poolside without signing them out, then you had to go to the activities desk to sign them out which is what we did in Jan...wondering if it's changed again?


----------



## jaysmom4285

We were there February 11-18, so maybe things did change after your January visit.


----------



## DCTooTall

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Just curious as to when you were there?  I know that they used to have towels poolside without signing them out, then you had to go to the activities desk to sign them out which is what we did in Jan...wondering if it's changed again?





jaysmom4285 said:


> We were there February 11-18, so maybe things did change after your January visit.



Maybe it has to do with the weather/crowds.   The end of December and January have been known to get quite cold in Florida the past couple years,  so maybe they plan on inside only sign-out for the colder period?


----------



## Destructsean

Haven't been here in a while. Reading back over the tons of post sI've missed is making this six month wait UNBEARABLE!


----------



## Branabb

marshallandcartersmo said:


> Just wondering where most of you got your rentals through?  We don't need a week rental so it's hard to go through VRBO, since most of them are weekly rentals.



The most commonly mentioned renters on this board seem to be Vacation Upgrades & Vacation Strategy LLC. I have spoken with both and they are great folks. 
I personally rent from Paul @ Utopia World Vacations because his Presidential Rates have been lower both times than the others. 

5starresorts is another I have seen mentioned hear and there but never dealt with them personally.

You should be able to search nay of those names and find the people. I don't think posting site links is allowed.


----------



## chuchujew

Branabb said:


> The most commonly mentioned renters on this board seem to be Vacation Upgrades & Vacation Strategy LLC. I have spoken with both and they are great folks.
> I personally rent from Paul @ Utopia World Vacations because his Presidential Rates have been lower both times than the others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I aslo rent from Paul @ Utopia World Vacation and everything seems fine so far, my day is next week, so will see how it goes.
> I did check w/ VU and VS. VS price is higer. I like Ken from VU, very helpful, just that he didn't have a 3 bedroom available for my time.
Click to expand...


----------



## chuchujew

ibob52 said:


> We just returned from our *best vacation ever* which included a stay at WBC. We enjoyed the resort and the extra room our 2 bedroom provided.  General info and observations.
> 
> 1) Be specific when checking in, state my preferences are (and be flexible)
> 2) We stayed in Buiding 4 - ninth floor - Lake/pool view = Happy happy ... I would think each building has some good points.
> 3) Park in the parking garage = cooler.
> 4) Wifi was being installed in Building 4 (so prolly all buildings will have wifi too = eventually).
> 5) The torn damaged sofa/couches are being replaced (tossed in the dumpster).
> 6) This Resort has alot of Rooms and is very popular (turnover) so it will take some time to fix .
> 7) Bring Dryer sheets - towels are motel quality and are not soft..
> 8) Dryer takes 90 minutes - 2 hours to dry ... but is convenient (in room).
> 9) Laundry soap, Dish soap, Shampoo, Conditioner, lotion, mouth wash = are sold in Resort store (mini size) and were not replenished / replaced by Resort (as per phone call - front desk).
> 10) Flippers Pizza = yes.
> 11) Lazy River = too shallow and tubes seem small = for adults (floatation) ... *kids have a Blast* ... YMMV
> 12) BBQ's are cleaned by a dedicated staff member (every morning) - but are used by numerous people ... throughout the day.
> 13) All in all this was a good place to stay ... No Major issues or Complaints.



ibob52, good to hear you have a great time. this will be my 1st time at BC, so excited.  I am thinking of requesting  building 5 or 6. 
when i called the resort to do the request, they told me they provide shampoo/conditioner/dish soap and i can just call front desk to replenish, so this is not true then. 
Did you use their shuttle serive to the park? is it one time? a lot of ppl?


----------



## Tracey123

I read a few pages ago about the Walmart Stop and killing vacation time.  Why not use wegoshop.com or Garden Grocer.  We used Garden Grocer on our last trip and they were good, but next time I think I would try Wegoshop.  For $25 it beats doing it yourself - you are on vacation


----------



## ibob52

chuchujew said:


> ibob52, good to hear you have a great time. this will be my 1st time at BC, so excited.  I am thinking of requesting  building 5 or 6.
> when i called the resort to do the request, they told me they provide shampoo/conditioner/dish soap and i can just call front desk to replenish, so this is not true then.
> Did you use their shuttle serive to the park? is it one time? a lot of ppl?



When checking in ...  Building 5 & 6 was my preference ~ High Floor ... all High Floors (Bldg 5 & 6) were taken (a Saturday 7pm ish) ... Building 4 (9th Floor) was very  good and closer to the Main Building (which I frequented 2-3 daily) ... We brought Shampoo and Conditioner ... But when I called to request more liquid dish soap = I was informed it was for sale at Gift Shop ... *I assumed all the mini supplies sold in the gift shoppe were not comp* ...  in the end I got the soap brought to me after I mentioned the (in room) paper said to call for more needed supplies ... pretty sure there is a mix up in the SOP (Front Desk ~ Housekeeping etc).

We rented a car ... so we could spread out our vacation from Disney (2) ... Universal (2) ~ Sea World (2) and possibly Clearwater Beach (no = Tropical Storm Beryl).


----------



## budafam

Tracey123 said:


> I read a few pages ago about the Walmart Stop and killing vacation time.  Why not use wegoshop.com or Garden Grocer.  We used Garden Grocer on our last trip and they were good, but next time I think I would try Wegoshop.  For $25 it beats doing it yourself - you are on vacation



We used WeGoShop and while I hate to diss them in anyway... they were running late.  It ended up being about 2 hours later than our scheduled time before they arrived.  It wasn't a huge deal since we were in our room hanging out for the night.  I did make our shopping list pretty specific.  DH is an extremely picky eater (you can read about him in my dining report in my siggy) but he NEEDED Jack's pizzas so that he would feel comfortable and have something to fall back on if he couldn't find anything in the parks that day.  We didn't realize it but once we got back up to our room with our groceries, they had bought all Publix 4 cheese pizzas.  4 cheese is a NO GO for hubby and he was so upset.  It was a huge let down and really the only reason we ordered groceries in the first place.  I won't place an order with them again unfortunately.


----------



## Branabb

chuchujew said:


> I aslo rent from Paul @ Utopia World Vacation and everything seems fine so far, my day is next week, so will see how it goes.
> I did check w/ VU and VS. VS price is higer. I like Ken from VU, very helpful, just that he didn't have a 3 bedroom available for my time.



I am renting my second time with Paul. Last year was smooth as butter. I like the fact that he ALWAYS calls me back or responds to emails same day. That's a big deal to me.


----------



## harvey

We arrive Sunday, can't wait!  I'm wondering if it is extra to park in the garage?


----------



## ibob52

harvey said:


> We arrive Sunday, can't wait!  I'm wondering if it is extra to park in the garage?



nope ...


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

nancy155 said:


> Yes I did look into this and so far both bins are spoken for currently..  However I continue to keep an eye out to see if someone (and who would do this) would have to cancel their vaca during the same time that has spoken for one of the bins...  Thank you tho for the thought, this board is so helpful and I have learned many things.  One thing I found out recently is King Soopers is having 4x gas rewards for purchasing gift cards.  So this weekend I went and purchased a few Disney gift cards and plan to use them in the world.  Going to give my son one for his purchasing so he won't be "nickel and diming" me.



Our Kroger Store in Michigan runs the same promotion. We have a carpet job being done at a Home Depot so we bought cards for them and Disney. Kroger gives $2.00 off for 2000 points ($500.00) saves us $75.00 on a fill up. $1.64 a gallon plus points on our Disney card that we pay off. We will save another $400.00 off the carpet.


----------



## ::danielle::

budafam said:


> We used WeGoShop and while I hate to diss them in anyway... they were running late.  It ended up being about 2 hours later than our scheduled time before they arrived.  It wasn't a huge deal since we were in our room hanging out for the night.  I did make our shopping list pretty specific.  DH is an extremely picky eater (you can read about him in my dining report in my siggy) but he NEEDED Jack's pizzas so that he would feel comfortable and have something to fall back on if he couldn't find anything in the parks that day.  We didn't realize it but once we got back up to our room with our groceries, they had bought all Publix 4 cheese pizzas.  4 cheese is a NO GO for hubby and he was so upset.  It was a huge let down and really the only reason we ordered groceries in the first place.  I won't place an order with them again unfortunately.



Our experience with Wegoshop was great.  It was delivered on time and everything was correct.  

However, we didn't have any strict requests so that may be why.  For the things my kids are picky about, I gave them a couple of options (such as "this variety of juice preferred but that will work it it's all that is available").

I liked that they included the receipt in the order.  I was shocked at how much more expensive it is to shop in Orlando than at home!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

::danielle:: said:


> Our experience with Wegoshop was great.  It was delivered on time and everything was correct.
> 
> However, we didn't have any strict requests so that may be why.  For the things my kids are picky about, I gave them a couple of options (such as "this variety of juice preferred but that will work it it's all that is available").
> 
> I liked that they included the receipt in the order.  *I was shocked at how much more expensive it is to shop in Orlando than at home*!



We were shocked a few years ago when we went down and purchased a few things at the store. My SIL and I both had babies at the time, and the diapers and formula were really expensive compared to home. I can remember walking out of the store and we were both shocked by how much money we had dropped on just a few items that we needed. So now when we go to Disney I pack everything but the kitchen sink!


----------



## Bellamouse

wdwmom0f3 said:


> We were shocked a few years ago when we went down and purchased a few things at the store. My SIL and I both had babies at the time, and the diapers and formula were really expensive compared to home. I can remember walking out of the store and we were both shocked by how much money we had dropped on just a few items that we needed. So now when we go to Disney I pack everything but the kitchen sink!



That's funny because we find that the prices of things (not to mention the tax!) is MUCH lower than where we live!  I bring next to nothing and we shop first thing when we get there (Super Target).  I get all the shampoos and sunscreens and food for the condo when we get there.    Saves me money and time and room in my suitcase   It's funny though how prices vary so vastly across the country....


----------



## Disneyforus

Bellamouse said:


> That's funny because we find that the prices of things (not to mention the tax!) is MUCH lower than where we live!  I bring next to nothing and we shop first thing when we get there (Super Target).  I get all the shampoos and sunscreens and food for the condo when we get there.    Saves me money and time and room in my suitcase   It's funny though how prices vary so vastly across the country....



Same here..prices are the same at Walmart in Orlando as Michigan.


----------



## budafam

Bellamouse said:


> That's funny because we find that the prices of things (not to mention the tax!) is MUCH lower than where we live!  I bring next to nothing and we shop first thing when we get there (Super Target).  I get all the shampoos and sunscreens and food for the condo when we get there.    Saves me money and time and room in my suitcase   It's funny though how prices vary so vastly across the country....



Our prices were pretty similar... I just wish the order had been correct.  We were lenient on everything else but not DH's must haves.


----------



## Echo queen

We shopped at Winn Dixie and Publics this trip and hands down the prices are more than we pay in Texas.


----------



## Bellamouse

budafam said:


> Our prices were pretty similar... I just wish the order had been correct.  We were lenient on everything else but not DH's must haves.



Yes that would be hugely annoying.  We always rent a car and therefore we go shopping ourselves over to SuperTarget or Publix.  I wonder if the prices from the delivery service are a little higher due to the delivery aspect.  I know the delivery grocery here (Peapod) has higher prices than my normal grocery store.  

In any case, I am a control freak and need to have a car.  I need to feel like I can go anywhere I need to (home if necessary - like a hurricane or something! LOL ), or to a doctor or to the pharmacy, etc. etc.  I know it's illogical since there are taxis and so forth, but I just feel more relaxed with a car so we can go to as many stores as we need to to find the stuff we need.

Off on a tangent here......  One word of caution for the northerners - don't try to buy your shorts while in Orlando - at least not in the Fall.  They don't have any!!!!!  Not anywhere!!!!  Store clerks all said to me, "it's Fall/Winter - not short season" as we walked around in 85 to 90 degree weather   I figured they'd sell shorts year round in Florida.  No such luck.   Not women's khaki shorts anyway (you could find teenager shorts only - the REAL short jean shorts...um, no thanks).   I learned my lesson the hard way on that and even having a car that let me go to many stores didn't help.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Bellamouse said:


> That's funny because we find that the prices of things (not to mention the tax!) is MUCH lower than where we live!  I bring next to nothing and we shop first thing when we get there (Super Target).  I get all the shampoos and sunscreens and food for the condo when we get there.    Saves me money and time and room in my suitcase   It's funny though how prices vary so vastly across the country....



It is funny. I was just thinking it could have also been the store that we were at. We went to the one at Crossroads, so Target or Walmart could have been cheaper. 

Actually, that's a great question to ask. Who has the best prices on groceries close to Disney? Anyone?


----------



## dtum

We went to super target and it was slightly higher than OH, but we use Walmart at home and they are cheaper as a rule.  Went to Walmart down there and the store was so crazy we didn't go back.  Super Target is a really nice store and the few cents differance was totally worth it.


----------



## Teacher03

We will be at BC in 8 days, can't wait!  I have a couple of questions I hope someone can help me with...

We rented through Vacation Strategies.  Will I have to give a credit card at check in?

We really don't care about the view but would like a building that is newer and has wi-fi.  What building should we ask for?

Thank you in advance for any and all help.


----------



## shell8558

Just left bonnet creek- literally. (on way home now) we also booked with vs and did not need a credit card tocheck in. Also they just added wifi to tower 4 yesterday. We had to no problems connecting.  Loved our 3 bedroom with firework view, it was amazing! Would definately stay there again. Loved the pools next door at tower one, we used the lazy river everyday .


----------



## Annie78

I am booked for the last week of September! A 3BR Presidential to be shared with DH, his parents, our 2 yo, and possibly an aunt for a few of the days. After a recent hotel weekend, we decided that giving the toddler his own room is a must... 
Yay!


----------



## thelionqueen

Teacher03 said:


> We will be at BC in 8 days, can't wait!  I have a couple of questions I hope someone can help me with...
> 
> We rented through Vacation Strategies.  Will I have to give a credit card at check in?
> 
> We really don't care about the view but would like a building that is newer and has wi-fi.  What building should we ask for?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any and all help.


I booked with Vacation Strategies as well and so far have no issues.  I'm a little concerned just because I paid the deposit several weeks ago and our trip isn't until the end of October.  I know I shouldn't receive any communication from them until our trip gets closer, but just wanted some reassurance of their services.  Everything work for you?

Also, the cheapest prices near WDW IMO is Super Wal-Mart.  It is a busy store but nothing crazy.  We get all our toiletries, sunscreen, food, water and everything else there in one trip (although usually end up going 2-3 times).  I budget spending $200 there for our entire trip and that covers approx. 2/3 of our food & snack budget and 100% of our bottled water budget..which with 2 growing teen boys and 10 days is the only way to go.  We hit a Costco too, but it was much farther and I almost got lost getting there..so won't be doing that again.


----------



## shell8558

I booked with vacation strategy 10 months before my trip, and after I paid my deposit there was no communication until I received the email for final payment. Which came around 20 days before check in. Everything was smooth and had to problems after we got there. Will definately use them again .


----------



## Mitch_in_GA

In July we'll be staying off site for the first time, and convinced that the luxury of having extra space for our family of 5 will offset the lack of any resort-related pixie dust (the $$$ savings helps too!).  

My question is whether anyone has relied on a taxi to return from the parks (after using the resort shuttle in the morning)?  If so, are the prices in the $15 to $20 range?

We'll have a car, but if a taxi is only slightly more, then at least it's another option (I believe pick up and drop off would be more convenient than self parking). 

Thanks for all the great info from you regulars and from those just returning!


----------



## thelionqueen

Mitch_in_GA said:


> In July we'll be staying off site for the first time, and convinced that the luxury of having extra space for our family of 5 will offset the lack of any resort-related pixie dust (the $$$ savings helps too!).
> 
> My question is whether anyone has relied on a taxi to return from the parks (after using the resort shuttle in the morning)?  If so, are the prices in the $15 to $20 range?
> 
> We'll have a car, but if a taxi is only slightly more, then at least it's another option (I believe pick up and drop off would be more convenient than self parking).
> 
> Thanks for all the great info from you regulars and from those just returning!



We rent a car but have taken taxi's on those days we just simply didnt want to deal with the crowds.  This was a few years ago, but for 4 of us from Epcot to Beach Club (we were at the front of the park and would've had to walk all the way back and DH had blisters) it was $14  I think depending on which park and which resort a safe guesstimate would be $20 with tip


----------



## mmdis

Been lurking on here for the last 6 months and finally decided I better join and get in the conversation.  I have read through both the Bonnet Creek threads and have most of my questions answered so I decided to book.  

 I have seen my questions asked a few time but did not see any answers.

We are staying in a 1 bed next February and while everyone seems to want a fireworks view. I am interested in a 1st floor I would love the ease with the kids to run in and out to a pool  or the mini golf.   Is this possible? Is there some  1 bedroom on the first floor with a patio?

My other question is if someone could post the hotel shuttle just curious if it fills in the mid-day return times a bit better.

Thank You MM


----------



## ibob52

mmdis said:


> Been lurking on here for the last 6 months and finally decided I better join and get in the conversation.  I have read through both the Bonnet Creek threads and have most of my questions answered so I decided to book.
> 
> I have seen my questions asked a few time but did not see any answers.
> 
> We are staying in a 1 bed next February and while everyone seems to want a fireworks view. I am interested in a 1st floor I would love the ease with the kids to run in and out to a pool  or the mini golf.   Is this possible? Is there some  1 bedroom on the first floor with a patio?
> 
> My other question is if someone could post the hotel shuttle just curious if it fills in the mid-day return times a bit better.
> 
> Thank You MM



** Regarding the info about a 1st floor / one bedroom ... I would (respectfully) suggest calling the Resort ... as it is a specific question  pertaining to a one bedroom suite ... my2cents ... Happy Days Vacationing **


----------



## Southernswthrt

I've stayed at BC 3 times and love it, but it has been 3 years since my last trip and I'm a little concerned about getting a "run-down" room.  This will be our first family trip (with the in-laws) and just wondering what we should request if wifi and fireworks are important to us.  I know nothing can be guaranteed, but just thought I'd ask.  We have a special needs child and grandmother with us so I'm sure they will spend lots of time in the room!  

Also, I'm a little confused about early check in - will they ever allow you to check in before 4 pm?


----------



## ibob52

Southernswthrt said:


> I've stayed at BC 3 times and love it, but it has been 3 years since my last trip and I'm a little concerned about getting a "run-down" room.  This will be our first family trip (with the in-laws) and just wondering what we should request if wifi and fireworks are important to us.  I know nothing can be guaranteed, but just thought I'd ask.  We have a special needs child and grandmother with us so I'm sure they will spend lots of time in the room!
> 
> Also, I'm a little confused about early check in - will they ever allow you to check in before 4 pm?



** wifi was just installed in Building 4 last week ... I would think ...  the other buildings will be online (wifi) sometime in the future ** ... 

** if you are checking in earlier in the day (4pm ish) rather than late pm ~ you should be okay (as there should be more inventory) ...  When ~ on seeing your room for the first time and if it is not acceptable  = ask for a different room ... Also mention your preferences to the front desk @ check in = and be flexible (plan A - plan B - etc) **

** there really isn't early check in here or @ other hotel / etc 
 anywhere ... but if a room is ready when you arrive and check in = you *might* get lucky (as per  Hotels everywhere) **


----------



## Echo queen

thelionqueen said:


> We rent a car but have taken taxi's on those days we just simply didnt want to deal with the crowds.  This was a few years ago, but for 4 of us from Epcot to Beach Club (we were at the front of the park and would've had to walk all the way back and DH had blisters) it was $14  I think depending on which park and which resort a safe guesstimate would be $20 with tip



It sounds about right, on Wednesday MK extended hours to 11 pm so at 20 to 11 there was no way we were going to make It to the shuttle stop so we took the Wdw bus to Carabean beach resort and took a cab to WBC $5.


----------



## eeyorepixie

If you order from a grocery delivery service, and your room is not ready what does BC do?

I know in Disney they will refridgerate, but not sure how BC handles this?


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

We just returned Saturday night from a 10 night stay at WBC. We booked thru Vacation Strategy and had Zero issues !  I did not get my tower request. We ended up with Tower 4 second floor (facing the lake) and it was perfect for us. The resort was at capacity over the Memorial holiday but it never felt crowded. Our room was by the elevator and we never once heard anyone in the halls or room next to us.
This was our first time staying off property and we LOVED it. We will for sure be back!! It was great having the extra space. We were able to check in at noon and made a Walmart run. This saved us lots of $$. We ate all breakfast in the room. There is a liquor store attached to the Walmart (must use outside entrance) and there is no sign outside saying its a liquor store. The ladies who worked there said it was against city ordinance (weird huh?). But this saved us a ton too just on our "pool cocktails" 
The king size bed in our unit was the very best mattress Ive ever slept on. in fact I wrote down all the info off the mattress and plan on buying one soon.
We had no sales pitch. When we picked up our parking pass the gentleman simply said just to let them know if we were interested in the time share presentation. No one ever called our room.
We needed maintenance once (closet door came off track) and they were up to our room within 10 min.
We were in a one bedroom deluxe and there was no issues with any of our furniture.
This was our best vacation yet ! We will be back to WBC next summer and will book through Vacation Strategy !!


----------



## jaysmom4285

mmdis, regarding the WBC shuttle bus schedule - on page 124, post #1860 is a copy of the bus schedule in effect during our February trip.  I think it's a fairly typical bus schedule for a non-peak time and that they may add to the schedule when it's busier.


----------



## vettechick99

Gosh, I can't believe that the thread I started years ago is as strong as it is! It's so awesome that people are falling in love like I did. 

We are finally making it back after 2 years away. We'll be arriving on June 23rd for a week. Who else will be there?

We're going with my husband's family and his dad is handicapped (at the moment) so we've requested a 2b presidential/accessible for them. Denise says that's building 6 so I hope that we will be in the same building too. Will we love Building 6? Where are some pics? 

So excited!!


----------



## jaysmom4285

eeyorepixie, WBC has refrigerated storage available for any groceries that require it, just as Disney does.


----------



## DCTooTall

mmdis said:


> Been lurking on here for the last 6 months and finally decided I better join and get in the conversation.  I have read through both the Bonnet Creek threads and have most of my questions answered so I decided to book.
> 
> I have seen my questions asked a few time but did not see any answers.
> 
> We are staying in a 1 bed next February and while everyone seems to want a fireworks view. I am interested in a 1st floor I would love the ease with the kids to run in and out to a pool  or the mini golf.   Is this possible? Is there some  1 bedroom on the first floor with a patio?
> 
> My other question is if someone could post the hotel shuttle just curious if it fills in the mid-day return times a bit better.
> 
> Thank You MM



 Honestly,  I'm not sure if a 1st floor room would be guaranteed to suit your needs if you are getting it to allow easy "run to the pool" access from the room.   MOST pools I believe have a full fence around them,  so you'd still need to head over the main entrance into the pool area to get into it.   Also,  Landscaping for some of the buildings could prevent you from easily walking from the patio to other areas of the resort.  (Especcially if they are planning on doing it barefoot too/from the pool).

With the main building entrances/exits right near the center elevators,   It's just as easy to go from the elevator to the pools/minigolf/other areas of the resort without a lot of extra time waiting on elevators.   You would need a key to the room to get back into the building which would be the biggest disadvantage to just going from the patio,    but depending on your kid's ages that may not be a big deal.  (and I regularly take my key into the pool in my bathing suit pocket,   so getting them wet wouldn't be a problem)





vettechick99 said:


> Gosh, I can't believe that the thread I started years ago is as strong as it is! It's so awesome that people are falling in love like I did.
> 
> We are finally making it back after 2 years away. We'll be arriving on June 23rd for a week. Who else will be there?
> 
> We're going with my husband's family and his dad is handicapped (at the moment) so we've requested a 2b presidential/accessible for them. Denise says that's building 6 so I hope that we will be in the same building too. Will we love Building 6? Where are some pics?
> 
> So excited!!



You'll love Building 6.  It has it's own checkin desk so you can bypass the main building.  It also has it's own activities desk are entertainment area with a pool table and WII video game system.    There is also a hallway from Tower 6 into the Hotel next door (and to the elevator from the parking garage),  which provides easy access to the hotel's restaurants and amenities.        Oh!!   and also Wifi in Tower 6.


----------



## 2wins

vettechick99 said:


> Gosh, I can't believe that the thread I started years ago is as strong as it is! It's so awesome that people are falling in love like I did.
> 
> We are finally making it back after 2 years away. We'll be arriving on June 23rd for a week. Who else will be there?
> 
> We're going with my husband's family and his dad is handicapped (at the moment) so we've requested a 2b presidential/accessible for them. Denise says that's building 6 so I hope that we will be in the same building too. Will we love Building 6? Where are some pics?
> 
> So excited!!




Vettechick99, you are so awesome for starting this thread.  So many of us have benefited from it.  We were here in Nov of 2010 and will just miss you guys in June.  I hope you have a great trip! Again, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

DCTooTall - Just a quick question re: your response directly above:

What is the "hotel next door"?  Would that be the Hilton Bonnet Creek?  And are you saying that we can park in the hotel's garage then just walk thru a hallway to Bldg 6?

I've seen references to parking in the garage, but have never been able to visualize it, since we'll be first time renters at WBC in Bldg 6 in a few weeks.  Can we valet park at this hotel?  And is this the same hotel with the shuttle to the parks that people say we can use?

Thanks to you & Vettechick for all the info you provide to us!  And of course to all the other posters who so generously provide info and answers.

Gretchen


----------



## DCTooTall

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> DCTooTall - Just a quick question re: your response directly above:
> 
> What is the "hotel next door"?  Would that be the Hilton Bonnet Creek?  And are you saying that we can park in the hotel's garage then just walk thru a hallway to Bldg 6?
> 
> I've seen references to parking in the garage, but have never been able to visualize it, since we'll be first time renters at WBC in Bldg 6 in a few weeks.  Can we valet park at this hotel?  And is this the same hotel with the shuttle to the parks that people say we can use?
> 
> Thanks to you & Vettechick for all the info you provide to us!  And of course to all the other posters who so generously provide info and answers.
> 
> Gretchen



The "Hotel next door" would be the Wyndham Grand.   Probably the easiest way to visualize the garage would be to look at Google Maps.  They've updated the images since they've completed the resort.    To easily pinpoint it just search for the Wyndham Grand Orlando.

The Hotel does offer Valet,   but I don't know how much it costs.  (Self parking costs $$ at the hotel,  but not at the Timeshare REsort,   so Valet probably won't be cheap.   I've heard conflicting reports about valet at Tower 6).

And yes,  the Wyndham Grand does have it's own shuttle to the parks that is separate from the resort shuttle.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks!


----------



## Echo queen




----------



## Echo queen




----------



## mmdis

Thanks so much for posting the schedule for the Wyndam Grand


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Thank you Echo Queen!!!  That is a huge help.  We will be there Saturday!


----------



## mmdis

Thanks DCtootall that really answers my question from the pictures it is hard to tell if there are some rooms you can walk right out and get to grass or the or the pool or if there are railings or landscaping that would prevent that.


----------



## Echo queen

mmdis said:


> Thanks DCtootall that really answers my question from the pictures it is hard to tell if there are some rooms you can walk right out and get to grass or the or the pool or if there are railings or landscaping that would prevent that.



Yes there are some rooms on the first floor that you can walk right to pool from the balcony. There is no railing or fencing, but there are scrubs.  Some areas there appeared to be a path, other areas where quite thick.  I did take some photos but I'm not sure when I can post them.


----------



## Echo queen

DCTooTall said:


> The "Hotel next door" would be the Wyndham Grand.   Probably the easiest way to visualize the garage would be to look at Google Maps.  They've updated the images since they've completed the resort.    To easily pinpoint it just search for the Wyndham Grand Orlando.
> 
> The Hotel does offer Valet,   but I don't know how much it costs.  (Self parking costs $$ at the hotel,  but not at the Timeshare REsort,   so Valet probably won't be cheap.   I've heard conflicting reports about valet at Tower 6).
> 
> And yes,  the Wyndham Grand does have it's own shuttle to the parks that is separate from the resort shuttle.



There was no valet parking at tower 6.


----------



## mmdis

Would love it when you get a chance to post your pictures.


----------



## DCTooTall

Echo queen said:


> There was no valet parking at tower 6.



That's what I remember from my visit in November,   but I've seen people post here that they did have Valet... so that's why I mentioned conflicting reports.


----------



## jnjm4

Less then two weeks for Bonnet Creek! We requested tower 6 was this a good choice and does anyone what are chances are of getting what we want?


----------



## vettechick99

Thanks so much!!! Love that so many people have enjoyed their stays there. We're like our own little BC club.


----------



## MinnieTeacher

Echo queen said:


>




Thank you for posting this. I am wondering about the shuttle to Magic Kingdom and Epcot. Is it one bus that drops you off at the Ticket and Transportation center and then you access MK and Epcot from the monarail?Thanks! I can't wait till we get there Sunday!!!!


----------



## coachb

A few questions about the buses from BC: Are there separate buses to MK and Epcot? Is it the same bus that goes to both AK and HS? The reason I ask is because the departure times are the same for MK and Epcot from both Tower 1 and 6. The departure times are staggered for AK and HS...8:15-8:20, 9:15-9:20 etc. Leads me to believe it is one bus that picks up at Tower 6 first.


----------



## MinnieTeacher

coachb said:


> A few questions about the buses from BC: Are there separate buses to MK and Epcot? Is it the same bus that goes to both AK and HS? The reason I ask is because the departure times are the same for MK and Epcot from both Tower 1 and 6. The departure times are staggered for AK and HS...8:15-8:20, 9:15-9:20 etc. Leads me to believe it is one bus that picks up at Tower 6 first.





Good questions! I'd like to know the same thing. We are trying to decide if the shuttles are worth saving the parking fee or if we should go ahead and drive and have the option of coming and going as we please.


----------



## havingadisneyday

Echo Queen, did you have to walk over to the hotel to get their bus schedule, or were they with WBC's schedule at the main desk when you checked in?  Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

> We are trying to decide if the shuttles are worth saving the parking fee or if we should go ahead and drive and have the option of coming and going as we please.


For me, $14/day is cheap for having that flexibility.


----------



## DCTooTall

MinnieTeacher said:


> Thank you for posting this. I am wondering about the shuttle to Magic Kingdom and Epcot. Is it one bus that drops you off at the Ticket and Transportation center and then you access MK and Epcot from the monarail?Thanks! I can't wait till we get there Sunday!!!!





coachb said:


> A few questions about the buses from BC: Are there separate buses to MK and Epcot? Is it the same bus that goes to both AK and HS? The reason I ask is because the departure times are the same for MK and Epcot from both Tower 1 and 6. The departure times are staggered for AK and HS...8:15-8:20, 9:15-9:20 etc. Leads me to believe it is one bus that picks up at Tower 6 first.



I've never taken the bus,   but I'll answer with the info I've picked up from varous people in these threads.

The MK/EPCOT bus is a single bus that stops by the TTC first for the MK Drop,   and then swings by EPCOT on the return trip to WBC.    So It's the same bus to both locations,   but you aren't expected/required to hop the Monorail from TTC to get to EPCOT.


AK and MGM (Sorry... It's always MGM to me) also share a bus,  but it's not the same trip.  The bus will alternate between MGM and AK loops.

It used to be that the Bus would go by Tower 6 First,  and then go to the Main Building.  Since they've opened the new Tower 1 busstop to replace the Main Building stop,  I'm going to guess it's the same way with 6, then 1.  (just thinking about with a bus wide turn and the resort entrance/exit,   It would make the most sense so they aren't making right turns at the 4-way stop.)


----------



## DCTooTall

Brian Noble said:


> For me, $14/day is cheap for having that flexibility.



I actually get an AP so I don't have to worry about parking charges.   I just enjoy the freedom/flexibilty that having a car provides and have found on some of my onsite stays that Disney buses just aren't my thing either.


----------



## Rosebud123

vettechick99 said:


> Gosh, I can't believe that the thread I started years ago is as strong as it is! It's so awesome that people are falling in love like I did.
> 
> So excited!!



Thanks, Vettechick!!! I've been following this thread forever. I finally took the plunge and stayed there last April. I'll never stay anywhere else in Orlando again! What a total steal.


----------



## Disneyforus

coachb said:


> A few questions about the buses from BC: Are there separate buses to MK and Epcot? Is it the same bus that goes to both AK and HS? The reason I ask is because the departure times are the same for MK and Epcot from both Tower 1 and 6. The departure times are staggered for AK and HS...8:15-8:20, 9:15-9:20 etc. Leads me to believe it is one bus that picks up at Tower 6 first.



As you have already been told, same bus for MK and Epcot...

We came back from AK once and I was expecting the bus to stop at HS for a pickup but it didn't, so...the pickups for those two parks may not always share.


----------



## dsmith72

We are here now and we took shuttles 1st few days but have driven since.  The time schedule was too restrictive for us.  We have saved way more than $14 staying here over being on property so we feel we can justify the parking fee.


----------



## eeyorepixie

eeyorepixie said:


> If you order from a grocery delivery service, and your room is not ready what does BC do?
> 
> I know in Disney they will refridgerate, but not sure how BC handles this?



Anyone?


----------



## Brian Noble

I'm sure if you called the resort, they could tell you.
https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/details.do?id=0064


----------



## pandamom

Here now and loving it!   Did a split stay w/AKL first and then moving here to WBC.  We checked in 9am Saturday and I requested tower 5 or 6 high floor w/firework view at that time.  She said we could wait for that or that they had a high floor, firework view in tower 4 that we could go into right away.  I went with tower four and am so glad I did.  

Room is perfectly located on 12th floor just off the elevators.  Great view of the Epcot ball and the fireworks are really cool.  Very convenient to pool, hot tub, pool bar and lazy river entrance.  We have a 2 bedroom deluxe and everything is in excellent shape and clean -- no complaints.  We did run out of laundry detergent (they supplied 4 packs) on the first day (had 4 days of dirty clothes from our AKL stay).  I called to the front desk and they sent up 2 more packs no problem.  Ran out again a couple days later and stopped by the desk and the clerk said they only supplied the first packs (guess I got lucky when I called previously).   Picked up some more at CVS and all is good.  

We haven't tried the shuttles but have seen them come and go.  A little high pressure when I picked up the parking pass but not too bad.  DH did answer the phone one night and agreed to a meeting the next morning (grrrrrrrrr).  We are Wyndham owners and the "update" didn't take long. We received a $125 Amex card for attending so I guess it worked out ok. 

Now I just have to figure out how to pack all this stuff dd12 and dd14 have accumulated over the past 8 days for the flight back!


----------



## Tracey123

eeyorepixie said:


> Anyone?



BC has large refrigerators that they will store your groceries until you are ready for them.  No need to worry


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

pandamom said:


> Here now and loving it!   Did a split stay w/AKL first and then moving here to WBC.  We checked in 9am Saturday and I requested tower 5 or 6 high floor w/firework view at that time.  She said we could wait for that or that they had a high floor, firework view in tower 4 that we could go into right away.  I went with tower four and am so glad I did.
> 
> Room is perfectly located on 12th floor just off the elevators.  Great view of the Epcot ball and the fireworks are really cool.  Very convenient to pool, hot tub, pool bar and lazy river entrance.  We have a 2 bedroom deluxe and everything is in excellent shape and clean -- no complaints.  We did run out of laundry detergent (they supplied 4 packs) on the first day (had 4 days of dirty clothes from our AKL stay).  I called to the front desk and they sent up 2 more packs no problem.  Ran out again a couple days later and stopped by the desk and the clerk said they only supplied the first packs (guess I got lucky when I called previously).   Picked up some more at CVS and all is good.
> 
> We haven't tried the shuttles but have seen them come and go.  A little high pressure when I picked up the parking pass but not too bad.  DH did answer the phone one night and agreed to a meeting the next morning (grrrrrrrrr).  We are Wyndham owners and the "update" didn't take long. We received a $125 Amex card for attending so I guess it worked out ok.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how to pack all this stuff dd12 and dd14 have accumulated over the past 8 days for the flight back!



Just wondering how long is not too long when it comes to an owner update.  We are owners now too and DH expressed some interest in attending if the "gift" is good enough.  I would say $125 would be enough for him.  Me?  It would depend on how long we got stuck there.

Also, I think I read somewhere once that there is a law that limits how long they can keep you in these "meetings".  Is this true?


----------



## TSchauer83

Thanks for thread seen some deals for the hotel and was wondering how it was.


----------



## DCTooTall

TSchauer83 said:


> Thanks for thread seen some deals for the hotel and was wondering how it was.



If you are looking at the Hotel,  The Wyndham Grand,   Keep in mind that MANY of the details here are regarding the Timeshare Resort.   The Hotel has different room types and some additional charges/fees which they charge above the room rate.


----------



## Echo queen

havingadisneyday said:


> Echo Queen, did you have to walk over to the hotel to get their bus schedule, or were they with WBC's schedule at the main desk when you checked in?  Thanks!



I had to walk over to the hotel check in desk.


----------



## Echo queen

eeyorepixie said:


> Anyone?



I would call, I do know that they can store refrigorated and freezer items because mid stay we had a room change.


----------



## Echo queen

mmdis said:


> Thanks DCtootall that really answers my question from the pictures it is hard to tell if there are some rooms you can walk right out and get to grass or the or the pool or if there are railings or landscaping that would prevent that.








Hope this helps.


----------



## thelionqueen

Echo queen said:


> Hope this helps.



This looks just like the "porch" at Beach Club!  You can walk out onto the patio, but the shrubery makes it impossible to climb or walk through..believe me..my very resourcelful children tried to find a weakness and never could 

I think if it were an emergency you could squeeze through the bushes but would get pretty scratched up.  Not sure, but that's what it looks like in the picture.


----------



## Echo queen

Here is the link for a 3br presidenial at Wyndham bonnet creek

http://youtu.be/ieY-joU3mak


----------



## vettechick99

Have we talked about the activities and which ones are better than others? We will have 4 kids - 2, 5, 8 and 10YO. What did your kids find enjoyable?


----------



## Mitch_in_GA

Coming down in July and wondering if the shuttles will be crowded (especially for the first bus returning in the afternoon).   What happens when there are too many people to hop on a shuttle?  Does this ever happen?  Do they rotate in additional buses, or do you just wait for the next one?  Seeing the intervals during the afternoon, it seems like it could take a while to get back to the resort.  

We'll have a car, but want to find out as much as possible just in case we opt for a shuttle one morning.


----------



## Miz Diz

Vacation Strategy quoted me $151/night for 5 nights in July in a 1 bedroom deluxe or $175 for 2 bedroom.  I thought I had read earlier that less than 60 days out was about $100-120 - or am I wrong about that?

Any other suggestions on who to rent from for less?


----------



## pandamom

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Just wondering how long is not too long when it comes to an owner update.  We are owners now too and DH expressed some interest in attending if the "gift" is good enough.  I would say $125 would be enough for him.  Me?  It would depend on how long we got stuck there.
> 
> Also, I think I read somewhere once that there is a law that limits how long they can keep you in these "meetings".  Is this true?



We were there probably about 30 - 40 minutes.  I'm not sure about a law limiting the time.  We were amazed how many people we met down by the pool who had purchased more points during their "updates".


----------



## HolidayRose

Miz Diz, we rented for $120 a night within 60 days with Vacation Upgrades.  We are going 6/23-6/30.


----------



## Rosebud123

vettechick99 said:


> Have we talked about the activities and which ones are better than others? We will have 4 kids - 2, 5, 8 and 10YO. What did your kids find enjoyable?



We spent a ton of time at the pools. (My kids are 8 and 10.) My son really wanted to play mini golf, but we never got around to it. We spent a few hours one day "pool hopping" around the resort. My 8 year old son was obsessed with the pirate slide, while my 10 year old dd preferred the open slide at buildings 2/3 and swimming at the Grand's pool. I like the main pool the best!


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

pandamom said:


> We were there probably about 30 - 40 minutes.  I'm not sure about a law limiting the time.  We were amazed how many people we met down by the pool who had purchased more points during their "updates".



Thanks for that...I am surprised that you got that much for such a short presentation.  Were they very pushy?  I think DH is gonna want to do this if they offer enough incentive, I just wonder if you didn't get lucky?  And I agree, people need to do some research before they agree to buy from the developer.  Whether it's their first purchase or to add on it doesn't matter.....just look at ebay!  We bought ours for a song....so far we have been happy with it and we haven't even explored the option of trading into RCI yet.  

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## tsouth

Hi.  Just reported on another thread but thought that I would add it here.  I'm currently in Tower Two.  They installed WIFI yesterday and it is up and running.  .  

Enjoy your planning!
T.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

Miz Diz said:


> Vacation Strategy quoted me $151/night for 5 nights in July in a 1 bedroom deluxe or $175 for 2 bedroom.  I thought I had read earlier that less than 60 days out was about $100-120 - or am I wrong about that?
> 
> Any other suggestions on who to rent from for less?



That is actually a great rate. July is High Season ! probably one of the most expensive times of the year to go to WDW. I paid $100 a night for a deluxe 1 bedroom May 23rd to June 2nd - this was considered the last week of value season before the rates went up. Vacation Strategy was the best rate I could find. We had zero issue with them. I will be using them again for sure.


----------



## JayhawkFans

Loving all of the live updates ... getting very anxious for our upcoming trip!


----------



## AeroKU

Does anyone know what the schedule is for rolling out wifi accross all the towers?  Can someone that is there ask that question for the rest of us?  It sounds like Towers 2, 4 and 6 currently have wifi.  We will be there in November and it would be awesome if all the buildings had wifi by that time.

Jayhawkfans - Rock Chalk!  Where are you from?


----------



## dancin Disney style

AeroKU said:


> Does anyone know what the schedule is for rolling out wifi accross all the towers?  Can someone that is there ask that question for the rest of us?  It sounds like Towers 2, 4 and 6 currently have wifi.  We will be there in November and it would be awesome if all the buildings had wifi by that time.
> 
> Jayhawkfans - Rock Chalk!  Where are you from?



Yes....I would like to know as well.   I'll be there is 3 weeks and have requested tower 5.  I bought a cheap router but would rather not have to bring it.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Miz Diz said:


> Vacation Strategy quoted me $151/night for 5 nights in July in a 1 bedroom deluxe or $175 for 2 bedroom.  I thought I had read earlier that less than 60 days out was about $100-120 - or am I wrong about that?
> 
> Any other suggestions on who to rent from for less?



It's vacationupgrades that drop the price at the 60 day mark to $100/$120....this is only if there is still availablity.


----------



## katallo

Any updates on the renovation of Tower 3.  I know they were working on it in May.


----------



## MinnieTeacher

Packing for my trip right now!!!! I will at Bonnet Creek on Sunday for 7 nights, but will arrive in Orlando Saturday morning. We are staying at Comfort Suites Sat. night. I'm so excited about our trip!!!!! It is finally here!!   It will be our first time staying offsite, but I think we will love it! The resort and the ammenites look amazing. The kids are going to enjoy the lazy rivers, minigolf and spash pad.The only part I don't like is not having the dining plan.We have been able to get free dining for the past few years and had a very low cost trip. I know alot of people say they don't like it or it doesn't work for them, but it did for us.We really love it and enjoy eating at the nicer restaurants. I didn't make any ADR's this time and will miss going to the character meals because I can't bring myself to pay $150.00 for one meal.  But not having ADR's will give us more freedom to eat when we are hungry and will leave us more time to slow down and enjoy the resort. We will also probably go in town and try out some new places there. I will have a trip report when I get back with pics (if I can figure out how to post them). I know there are alot onsite people that would like a review coming from someone who has never been offsite before. Better get back to packing


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

MinnieTeacher said:


> Packing for my trip right now!!!! I will at Bonnet Creek on Sunday for 7 nights, but will arrive in Orlando Saturday morning. We are staying at Comfort Suites Sat. night. I'm so excited about our trip!!!!! It is finally here!!   It will be our first time staying offsite, but I think we will love it! The resort and the ammenites look amazing. The kids are going to enjoy the lazy rivers, minigolf and spash pad.The only part I don't like is not having the dining plan.We have been able to get free dining for the past few years and had a very low cost trip. I know alot of people say they don't like it or it doesn't work for them, but it did for us.We really love it and enjoy eating at the nicer restaurants. I didn't make any ADR's this time and will miss going to the character meals because I can't bring myself to pay $150.00 for one meal.  But not having ADR's will give us more freedom to eat when we are hungry and will leave us more time to slow down and enjoy the resort. We will also probably go in town and try out some new places there. I will have a trip report when I get back with pics (if I can figure out how to post them). I know there are alot onsite people that would like a review coming from someone who has never been offsite before. Better get back to packing




I thought we would miss having the dining plan too.  We had free dining for 3 years in a row, but then we got a great room only discount and went without the dining plan that year.  We were still on site and so did all the regular ADR's we usually do and came out ahead because we ate what we wanted...sometimes that's just too much food.  Then we stayed off site and of course couldn't add the dining plan even if we wanted.  We have saved so much money on accommodations and having breakfast and the odd lunch in our room that we still manage to eat at whatever restaurants we want onsite and now we come out WAY ahead.  So, don't get sticker shocked and deprive yourself of those coveted ADR's.  Treat yourself, you're on vacation, then just eat off site or in your room to off set the cost.  I can't give up LeCellier just because of the price...

Hope you guys have a great vacation!!


----------



## JayhawkFans

AeroKU said:


> Jayhawkfans - Rock Chalk!  Where are you from?



I'm originally from Ellsworth, KS (small town near Salina) but have lived in Branson, Missouri the past 20 years.  Always a faithful KU fan!!!


----------



## Teacher03

MinnieTeacher said:


> Packing for my trip right now!!!! I will at Bonnet Creek on Sunday for 7 nights, but will arrive in Orlando Saturday morning. We are staying at Comfort Suites Sat. night. I'm so excited about our trip!!!!! It is finally here!!   It will be our first time staying offsite, but I think we will love it! The resort and the ammenites look amazing. The kids are going to enjoy the lazy rivers, minigolf and spash pad.The only part I don't like is not having the dining plan.We have been able to get free dining for the past few years and had a very low cost trip. I know alot of people say they don't like it or it doesn't work for them, but it did for us.We really love it and enjoy eating at the nicer restaurants. I didn't make any ADR's this time and will miss going to the character meals because I can't bring myself to pay $150.00 for one meal.  But not having ADR's will give us more freedom to eat when we are hungry and will leave us more time to slow down and enjoy the resort. We will also probably go in town and try out some new places there. I will have a trip report when I get back with pics (if I can figure out how to post them). I know there are alot onsite people that would like a review coming from someone who has never been offsite before. Better get back to packing




Me too  Packing now for 7 days starting Sunday!  We have stayed offsite before; it is perfect for my family.  We always do the dining plan when we stay onsite, but after offsite, we will probably never stay onsite again.  Last time we stayed at WH but are very excited for BC!


----------



## Destructsean

Just started our PTR! We'll be here for 13 nights in December. 

This thread has been so ridiculously helpful in easing my staying off site fears. 

Couldn't be more excited about staying at WBC.


----------



## MinnieTeacher

Teacher03 said:


> Me too  Packing now for 7 days starting Sunday!  We have stayed offsite before; it is perfect for my family.  We always do the dining plan when we stay onsite, but after offsite, we will probably never stay onsite again.  Last time we stayed at WH but are very excited for BC!





We'll be there at the same time!! Hope you have a magical trip!  I noticed your user name is teacher 03. Are you a teacher also? I've taught 
1st grade for 17 years! So glad schools out and we're going to Disney!! Where I teach I'm the only teacher that goes to Disney World. Everyone else goes to the beach. They think my family is missing out on something, but they are the ones missing out! I can't imagine vacationing anywhere else! Wishing you lots of pixie dust on your trip!


----------



## Ihv2gratkids

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but some of the resorts offer discounted Disney or Universal tickets. Does anyone know if the Wyndham offers these tickets or if they're cheaper at undercover tourist.


----------



## Teacher03

MinnieTeacher said:


> We'll be there at the same time!! Hope you have a magical trip!  I noticed your user name is teacher 03. Are you a teacher also? I've taught
> 1st grade for 17 years! So glad schools out and we're going to Disney!! Where I teach I'm the only teacher that goes to Disney World. Everyone else goes to the beach. They think my family is missing out on something, but they are the ones missing out! I can't imagine vacationing anywhere else! Wishing you lots of pixie dust on your trip!



Yes, I am also a teacher.....6 years in third grade, 2 years in 3rd, 4th, and 5th grade reading and will be teaching kindergarten in the fall!  Everyone at school thinks I am Disney crazy, but that's okay!  Wishing you lots and lots of pixie dust!  Have a safe trip!


----------



## jaysmom4285

Mitch_in_GA said:


> Coming down in July and wondering if the shuttles will be crowded (especially for the first bus returning in the afternoon).   What happens when there are too many people to hop on a shuttle?  Does this ever happen?  Do they rotate in additional buses, or do you just wait for the next one?  Seeing the intervals during the afternoon, it seems like it could take a while to get back to the resort.
> 
> We'll have a car, but want to find out as much as possible just in case we opt for a shuttle one morning.




I have no firsthand experience with this.  But the shuttle schedule does note, in bold print, that capacity is limited and services are provided on a first come, first served basis.  So I would assume that, if the bus is full, you just have to wait for the next one.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Echo queen said:


> I had to walk over to the hotel check in desk.



Thank you for doing that and for posting the schedule for us.


----------



## DCTooTall

Ihv2gratkids said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but some of the resorts offer discounted Disney or Universal tickets. Does anyone know if the Wyndham offers these tickets or if they're cheaper at undercover tourist.



Undercover is cheaper.

There is a Disney Ticket Desk at the main lobby where you can buy your park tickets before heading to the park,  but it's actually staffed by Disney Cast Members and they charge regular gate rates.


----------



## Echo queen

Here is my link to the 2 bedroom presidential

http://youtu.be/tZTbnIigU8k


----------



## AeroKU

JayhawkFans said:


> I'm originally from Ellsworth, KS (small town near Salina) but have lived in Branson, Missouri the past 20 years.  Always a faithful KU fan!!!



I grew up in Topeka and graduated from KU in 02 before moving to Illinois. Huge KU Bball fan. Hope we have another great year next year with all the new guys coming in!


----------



## Miz Diz

Just booked with Ken at Vacation Upgrades.  Less for a 2bedroom than Vac Strategy quoted me for a 1 bedroom.

This will be our first stay offsite.


----------



## 4mykidz127

Miz Diz said:


> Vacation Strategy quoted me $151/night for 5 nights in July in a 1 bedroom deluxe or $175 for 2 bedroom.  I thought I had read earlier that less than 60 days out was about $100-120 - or am I wrong about that?
> 
> Any other suggestions on who to rent from for less?



We used Ken and Denise Price from Vacation Upgrades for our July trip and we got a 2 bedroom deluxe for $120 a night but they booked us at the 60 day mark.  Check with them for availability-they have been wonderful to work with.


----------



## 4mykidz127

Miz Diz said:


> Just booked with Ken at Vacation Upgrades.  Less for a 2bedroom than Vac Strategy quoted me for a 1 bedroom.
> 
> This will be our first stay offsite.


Sorry I didn't see this before I posted.  That is awesome! Such a great rate!!


----------



## Candleshoe

DCTooTall said:


> 3.  Plus it's a lot less stress finding a parking spot at the end of the day.  Rather than going back and forth trying to find an open spot in the surface lot,  you can just pull into the garage and be virtually guaranteed to find an open spot.



Where is the parking lot in the resort?   I need the shortest walk possible from the lot to the elevator (room) due to injured knees.  I don't care about view whatsoever, or closeness to bus stop as we'll have our car.  It would be nice to be near a lazy river.  IIRC someone said there are two here.   I have a 12 year old and to get her (with a short walk) to one of the pools where she might find tweens to swim with would be great.    






So what do you advise and where is this parking lot?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you for that video, EchoQueen.
You did an A#1 job!


----------



## BadgerGirl84

I'm joining the WBC party!!! 

My DH and I celebrated our honeymoon the fist week of September last year, and out of the blue, he said, "hey, I still have 5 days of vacation left this year...if we go to WDW the first day of September again, it will only be using 4 days of vacation. And why don't we bring our mom's?"

We had the idea to bring some of our family on our next trip while on our honeymoon, and I'm so glad we'll be making it a reality! We will be there Sept 1-8 with our moms and my sister. More people = need bigger hotel. I'm deciding we will try out WBC soley based on all the fans the place has here on the Dis. 

Any recommendations on when the best time would be to book the room for Sept? 

We want a 2bdrm. Turns out that Sept 1 is still "high season" (which makes no sense because the parks are DEAD at that time--I have been to WDW for the last two Labor Day weekends and it is empty.)

I was quoted about $875 for Sept 1-8 and $715 for Sept 2-8 (I have a Marriott voucher I could use at a different hotel the first night...but I hate switching hotels.)

I've read through a lot of this board and it is so helpful to have such a wealth of information.


----------



## mmdis

Thanks for those pictures Ecohqueen

Thanks that does answer my question It is obviously not meant to walk out from. While you could go through and I'm sure my tween boys could mow one down in a second.  I am a rule following and would not have my boys trample through something they should not. 

Thanks


----------



## Candleshoe

mmdis said:


> Thanks for those pictures Ecohqueen
> 
> Thanks that does answer my question It is obviously not meant to walk out from. While you could go through and I'm sure my tween boys could mow one down in a second.  I am a rule following and would not have my boys trample through something they should not.
> 
> Thanks



A picture's worth a thousand words, right?   

I'm all about knowing logistics beforehand, too.


----------



## pandamom

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Thanks for that...I am surprised that you got that much for such a short presentation.  Were they very pushy?  I think DH is gonna want to do this if they offer enough incentive, I just wonder if you didn't get lucky?  And I agree, people need to do some research before they agree to buy from the developer.  Whether it's their first purchase or to add on it doesn't matter.....just look at ebay!  We bought ours for a song....so far we have been happy with it and we haven't even explored the option of trading into RCI yet.
> 
> Thanks again for the info!



We might have been lucky -- not too high pressure.  We talked to 4 people total -- original presenter, manager, post survey person and then the clerk who issued the credit card.  DH said I was "snarky" (didn't mean to be but just really didn't want to be there and was still ticked at dh for signing us up) and that might have helpled.  Good luck and have a Wonderful vacation!


----------



## Miz Diz

Does anyone know the pool hours?


----------



## DCTooTall

Candleshoe said:


> Where is the parking lot in the resort?   I need the shortest walk possible from the lot to the elevator (room) due to injured knees.  I don't care about view whatsoever, or closeness to bus stop as we'll have our car.  It would be nice to be near a lazy river.  IIRC someone said there are two here.   I have a 12 year old and to get her (with a short walk) to one of the pools where she might find tweens to swim with would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you advise and where is this parking lot?



If you look at the resort via Google Maps,  it'll give you an idea.   Basically the layout of the resort is a central lake,  surrounded by the towers,  which are then ringed by the parking lot.   Unlike a lot of Disney Resorts were you have lots which then require walking "inside" the resort to the various buildings,   there are parking lots just outside all the WBC buildings.

The issue is that for the surface lots,  Just like with a mall or other places with lots of parking,   You may need to go back and forth a bit to find an open space at the end of the day.   With one of the 2 parking decks (Between buildings 4 and 5,   and then between the hotel and Tower 6 [which has an elevator that connects directly to the buildings]),  you can just pull into them at the end of the day and you know you are going to find a spot without doing the ole' back-and-forth-down-aisles search.  Also....  shade.

If your knees are such that you have a handicap parking placard,   There are handicap spots located near the entrance to each tower.




BadgerGirl84 said:


> I'm joining the WBC party!!!
> 
> My DH and I celebrated our honeymoon the fist week of September last year, and out of the blue, he said, "hey, I still have 5 days of vacation left this year...if we go to WDW the first day of September again, it will only be using 4 days of vacation. And why don't we bring our mom's?"
> 
> We had the idea to bring some of our family on our next trip while on our honeymoon, and I'm so glad we'll be making it a reality! We will be there Sept 1-8 with our moms and my sister. More people = need bigger hotel. I'm deciding we will try out WBC soley based on all the fans the place has here on the Dis.
> 
> Any recommendations on when the best time would be to book the room for Sept?
> 
> We want a 2bdrm. Turns out that Sept 1 is still "high season" (which makes no sense because the parks are DEAD at that time--I have been to WDW for the last two Labor Day weekends and it is empty.)
> 
> I was quoted about $875 for Sept 1-8 and $715 for Sept 2-8 (I have a Marriott voucher I could use at a different hotel the first night...but I hate switching hotels.)
> 
> I've read through a lot of this board and it is so helpful to have such a wealth of information.



  Timeshare resort high and peak seasons don't always match those for hotels and/or the surrounding area tourist seasons.  Since there is a large number of timeshare owners who are not tied to the usual school break schedule (either childless,  or empty nesters),  They may often travel during those slower times.   It's similar to how the DVC costs seasons (also timeshare)  don't always match the seasons of the regular hotels.




Miz Diz said:


> Does anyone know the pool hours?



 Posted hours end at 10pm,   however they don't kick you out of the pool/hottubs until midnight.     I don't know what time the pools usually open,   but i have seen people down there as the sun rises so I'm assuming it's pretty early.    (The pools used to be open 24/7,  however noisy guests and some inconsiderate people vandalizing the pools changed the policy to a midnight closure.)


----------



## shell8558

They added wifi to tower 4 last week when we were there.


----------



## Candleshoe

DCTooTall said:


> If you look at the resort via Google Maps,  it'll give you an idea.   Basically the layout of the resort is a central lake,  surrounded by the towers,  which are then ringed by the parking lot.   Unlike a lot of Disney Resorts were you have lots which then require walking "inside" the resort to the various buildings,   there are parking lots just outside all the WBC buildings.
> 
> The issue is that for the surface lots,  Just like with a mall or other places with lots of parking,   You may need to go back and forth a bit to find an open space at the end of the day.   With one of the 2 parking decks (Between buildings 4 and 5,   and then between the hotel and Tower 6 [which has an elevator that connects directly to the buildings]),  you can just pull into them at the end of the day and you know you are going to find a spot without doing the ole' back-and-forth-down-aisles search.  Also....  shade.
> 
> If your knees are such that you have a handicap parking placard,   There are handicap spots located near the entrance to each tower.



My placard expired in March, although you prompted me to get an appt to see about getting a renewal. 

I looked at the maps in satellite mode and I believe I see the structures you are talking about.   To the inside of the ring by Building 1 is what appears to be a lazy river, and to the inside by Building 6 is what appears to be that pirate ship I keep seeing pictures of.  Is that correct?

It appears as though it would be quite a hike to go from 4/5 to the lazy river if that's the case. 

I'm trying to think what we'd use of the facilities (besides our room).  We won't eat there.  We'll need to check-in/out.  And the lazy river.  My DD still enjoys slides, too.    Knowing the resort a whole lot better than I am, where would you recommend that I request to be?  

I can see our days going :  wake up, walk to car, drive to park, come back in the afternoon, walk to room, [change to suit, down to lazy river or hot tub, back to room,]  nap, back to car, back to park, back to resort, back to room.

with [optional swimming] only being for a couple of days.  Our big swims will be at the water parks. 

Help?


----------



## DCTooTall

Candleshoe said:


> My placard expired in March, although you prompted me to get an appt to see about getting a renewal.
> 
> I looked at the maps in satellite mode and I believe I see the structures you are talking about.   To the inside of the ring by Building 1 is what appears to be a lazy river, and to the inside by Building 6 is what appears to be that pirate ship I keep seeing pictures of.  Is that correct?
> 
> It appears as though it would be quite a hike to go from 4/5 to the lazy river if that's the case.
> 
> I'm trying to think what we'd use of the facilities (besides our room).  We won't eat there.  We'll need to check-in/out.  And the lazy river.  My DD still enjoys slides, too.    Knowing the resort a whole lot better than I am, where would you recommend that I request to be?
> 
> I can see our days going :  wake up, walk to car, drive to park, come back in the afternoon, walk to room, [change to suit, down to lazy river or hot tub, back to room,]  nap, back to car, back to park, back to resort, back to room.
> 
> with [optional swimming] only being for a couple of days.  Our big swims will be at the water parks.
> 
> Help?



hmmmm....

I might actually suggest tower 5 for you.   The pool is zero Entry,  and it has a lazy river  (Kind of hidden on sat views because of the trees, and since it goes around/thru the fort structure).   i figure the Zero entry would be easier on your knees than a stepped entry.

Tower 6 with the pirate pool would be just next door,  so not that far of a walk.


----------



## Candleshoe

Thanks, DCTooTall!  And thanks to your prompting I stopped my procrastination and got my handicapped placard which will help a lot.

I'm still up in the air between BC and WH, but waiting to hear back from Ken to see if he can get us a unit at BC and if so I'll consider that my sign and grab that.


----------



## agame2323

I heard there is one very close to the hotel.


----------



## DCTooTall

agame2323 said:


> I heard there is one very close to the hotel.



There are two that are very easy to get too.   The directions to both are actually on the first post in this thread.




> Where can you find a grocery store/Walmart?
> Vineland Rd Walmart.
> Exiting Bonnet Creek make a right on Buena Vista Dr. Make your 1st right on Epcot Center drive (towards I-4). Cross over I-4 and make a right onto 535 (Vineland Rd). Walmart will be a couple miles down the road on your right.
> 
> Turkey Lake Walmart.
> There are 2 ways to get here:
> 
> Option 1.
> Exiting Bonnet Creek make a right onto Buena Vista Dr. Take I-4 "East" Towards Orlando. Exit off Sand Lake Rd. 74A. Turn left under I-4. At the first light, make a left (Turkey Lake Rd). Walmart will be on your right.
> 
> Option 2.
> Turn right on Buena Vista Drive towards Downtown Disney. Turn right onto Hotel Plaza Blvd. Turn Left at the Crossroads shopping center light. (Vineland rd). At the first light, make a right. (Palm Parkway). Follow this road all the way down. It changes names to Turkey Lake Rd. Walmart will be on your left.


----------



## flyershawk

Hi, I'll be going to the Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare resort for the first time this November and staying in a four bedroom condo.  Can someone please tell me (there seems to be conflicting info that I've found):

1.  Can you self-park for free at the timeshare side of the resort?

2.  Are all of the four bedroom condos Presidential?  

3.  Are all of the four bedroom condos in building 6?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Upatnoon

flyershawk said:


> Hi, I'll be going to the Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare resort for the first time this November and staying in a four bedroom condo.  Can someone please tell me (there seems to be conflicting info that I've found):
> 
> 1.  Can you self-park for free at the timeshare side of the resort?
> 
> 2.  Are all of the four bedroom condos Presidential?
> 
> 3.  Are all of the four bedroom condos in building 6?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


1. Parking is free

2. Yes

3. No, they are in all towers.


----------



## flyershawk

Thanks Upatnoon!  Is there a particular tower that I should request to be to get a good view of the fireworks and be close to pools in one of the four-bedroom units?

One more question - I have seen some random references that there may be additional charges for extra people in the room - any idea about this?

THANKS!


----------



## Upatnoon

flyershawk said:


> Thanks Upatnoon!  Is there a particular tower that I should request to be to get a good view of the fireworks and be close to pools in one of the four-bedroom units?
> 
> One more question - I have seen some random references that there may be additional charges for extra people in the room - any idea about this?
> 
> THANKS!


You can bring as many people as your room holds for the same price. This is not like a Disney hotel with those upcharges.

All the units are close to pools, they are near every tower. I have never cared about fireworks views, so I'd just ask for it at check-in and see it if it available.


----------



## overthemoon4mickey

Fellow Bonnet Creekers,

free to good home....  One super comfy travel stroller.

We leave for home tomorrow Sunday the 10th. We will be leaving our trusty stroller behind. It is a Graco. it is Large, black with grey and red details and a large basket underneath that will fold down to allow for items to be added or removed if child is asleep in the stroller. It has 2 cup holders, and 2 cubbies to tuck sunglasses and other items into. It has a large sun shade and a clear rain cover that has it's own bag and will be in the basket of the stroller.  This is a sturdy stroller and we used it for my 6 year old on this trip (we parked it by day and only used it to tote the passed out boy back to the car and up the elevator at night). DS has outgrown the need for a stroller but I will miss the use of one as I did love the cup holders. This stroller is in very good condition and comes from a smoke free home. if your coming to WBC this week and would like it I can leave it with guest services. 

So.....who wants it???

We are off to Epcot and should be back to watch fireworks by 9. I'll get back to you then.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

overthemoon4mickey said:


> Fellow Bonnet Creekers,
> 
> free to good home....  One super comfy travel stroller.
> 
> We leave for home tomorrow Sunday the 10th. We will be leaving our trusty stroller behind. It is a Graco. it is Large, black with grey and red details and a large basket underneath that will fold down to allow for items to be added or removed if child is asleep in the stroller. It has 2 cup holders, and 2 cubbies to tuck sunglasses and other items into. It has a large sun shade and a clear rain cover that has it's own bag and will be in the basket of the stroller.  This is a sturdy stroller and we used it for my 6 year old on this trip (we parked it by day and only used it to tote the passed out boy back to the car and up the elevator at night). DS has outgrown the need for a stroller but I will miss the use of one as I did love the cup holders. This stroller is in very good condition and comes from a smoke free home. if your coming to WBC this week and would like it I can leave it with guest services.
> 
> So.....who wants it???
> 
> We are off to Epcot and should be back to watch fireworks by 9. I'll get back to you then.



That is a very generous offer, overthemoon!
I would love to use it for our grand-daughter - then possibly pass it along like we do on the Pay it Forward Board.  We won't be there until the 29th, tho...
However, if someone comes along sooner or with a more pressing need, then by all means pass it along to that person.
Thank you again for the offer.
Gretchen


----------



## vbarry

I am trying to book Xmas week Dec 26 to Jan 2. I have contacted Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades...neither of them have a 3 bedroom available. Anyone else I can book with??? They both stated they would continue to check. Is there any hope one will become available??


----------



## Branabb

vbarry said:


> I am trying to book Xmas week Dec 26 to Jan 2. I have contacted Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades...neither of them have a 3 bedroom available. Anyone else I can book with??? They both stated they would continue to check. Is there any hope one will become available??



That will be a tough week to book as it is THE busiest of the year. It sounds like there is no availability at the resort, since all owners can check availability regardless of whether they have points to book with. 

I have found Paul at Utopia World Vacations to be pretty resourceful. I don't think it is allowed to post links and contact info, but I can give you his number and website if you PM me. Alternatively, you can Google Utopia World Vacations and contact them through their website.

Farrell Vacations, 5starresorts, and Redweeks are some other places to look for availability too. I haven't dealt with any of them personally.

I wish you luck.


----------



## Candleshoe

vbarry said:


> I am trying to book Xmas week Dec 26 to Jan 2. I have contacted Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades...neither of them have a 3 bedroom available. Anyone else I can book with??? They both stated they would continue to check. Is there any hope one will become available??



Is your party make-up such that you could do a 2BR & 1BR?  Or move to a 4BR?


----------



## kleldridge

vbarry said:


> I am trying to book Xmas week Dec 26 to Jan 2. I have contacted Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades...neither of them have a 3 bedroom available. Anyone else I can book with??? They both stated they would continue to check. Is there any hope one will become available??


Keep checking.  Many times these popular weeks come open as the time gets closer.  Those listed by Branabb are good places to start.  Don't give up!


----------



## nuts4wdw

overthemoon4mickey said:


> Fellow Bonnet Creekers,
> 
> free to good home....  One super comfy travel stroller.
> 
> We leave for home tomorrow Sunday the 10th. We will be leaving our trusty stroller behind. It is a Graco. it is Large, black with grey and red details and a large basket underneath that will fold down to allow for items to be added or removed if child is asleep in the stroller. It has 2 cup holders, and 2 cubbies to tuck sunglasses and other items into. It has a large sun shade and a clear rain cover that has it's own bag and will be in the basket of the stroller.  This is a sturdy stroller and we used it for my 6 year old on this trip (we parked it by day and only used it to tote the passed out boy back to the car and up the elevator at night). DS has outgrown the need for a stroller but I will miss the use of one as I did love the cup holders. This stroller is in very good condition and comes from a smoke free home. if your coming to WBC this week and would like it I can leave it with guest services.
> 
> So.....who wants it???
> 
> We are off to Epcot and should be back to watch fireworks by 9. I'll get back to you then.



Hello, it is super late. But I did one last check before we head out in the morning. So, if you check this thread again great! We are arriving tomorrow the 10th late. We would be glad to use the Graco on our dates 10-20th. Then we could leave it for the next person. If not, that is ok too! Safe travels!!!


----------



## harvey

Just back from a week at BC.  Our first stay there.  It was a lovely resort, although the weather was not conducive to much swimming.  We were in Tower 2, room 744...right over the top of the baby pool.  I thought it was a very pretty view.  I decided I really don't want to stay in a higher floor in the taller buildings.  We could see Epcot if we cranked our necks to the left, but had to go to the elevator window to see the fireworks, which we did twice.  

BTW, they were putting in the wireless internet while there.  Our unit had new furniture and granite countertops.  Unit was very clean, beds were super comfy, and we were impressed by the quick elevators.  I definitely would not want to be in a unit that faced a parking lot or garage unless they were higher floors.  The pool was loud until 10-11 on the evenings it wasn't raining, especially when they do live music (which was very good, btw).  If we were heading to bed before they finished (which we didn't), it prolly would've made falling asleep a bit difficult, but I noticed the noise was much worse when they did stuff over at Towers 4/5 at Escuidos.  

Other impressions....I think the rainy weather really dampened our spirits as we'd planned to spend 3 days just hanging out at the pools while hubs attended a conference.  We did make it to the lazy river over at Tower 5 and the pool/river at the welcome building, and played putt putt a couple times.  The pool at our tower was crowded when it wasn't raining, and the boys liked that slide better than the pirate slide, which always had a wait.  The hot tub and pool were kinda dirty for my taste (lots of stuff floating), but I'm used to having a private pool when we rent homes, so maybe I'm weird that way. My boys enjoyed the game room a couple times too.

We must've been unlucky in bus drivers the one time we used it....11 pick up at Tower 1, and we had to stand for the bumpy, jerky ride.  Never had that happen on a Disney bus (standing in the morning and having to hold on for dear life).  And the guy didn't know where he was going, arrived late, and got irritated and snapped at a with a mom in front of us during pickup at the TTC.  He confused several families who didn't know whether they were supposed to take the monorail to Epcot or wait on the bus so he could take them, and the driver didn't know.  We ended up making a long detour into epcot for this family.  Then he about wrecked the bus in the parking garage behind Tower 6.  I hope he was a 'one off' driver as I'd never heard of problems with the BC transporation.  We ended up driving to the MK the following day as I didn't want to repeat that journey.  

Check in was fairly painless and quick (checked in midday last Sunday), although the parking pass agent was way more pushy than we were led to believe.  Hubby wasn't very pleased about that, but it is a time share.  They called at least 2 other times, but we didn't answer the phone. Our unit wasn't ready yet, so we made use of the shower rooms to change and swam for an hour or so till they called. 

My hubs also shattered a glass baking pan pulling our salmon out of the oven one night.  I called for guest services and asked if someone could come vacuum the carpet under the table as the glass went everywhere, and they were there lickety-split.  

Never had a problem finding parking behind our building.  

For the price and location, it's a great place.  Will I stay there again?  It would depend on how many of our family are travelling with us as even a 4 bedroom presidential wouldn't fit everyone...if it was just hubs and I, I think I'd rather splurge on a Disney resort as I was kinda weird to be on property but not have the extra 'pixie dust'.  For my whole family (6 kids, 3 kids in law and a grandbaby) we would probably just rent a house as we've done in the past.  If just a few of the kids came along, we'd certainly consider Bonnet Creek again.  

If I can figure out how to upload pics, I'd be happy to post them of our view.


----------



## tripplanner2

Can  anyone give me an idea what a four bedroom unit would cost over the Christmas break?  We would love to stay for a week.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you for your review, Cindy.  
Where are these "shower rooms" you mentioned?
We'll probably be arriving quite a bit before 4 PM, so those rooms would be a great help...


----------



## harvey

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thank you for your review, Cindy.
> Where are these "shower rooms" you mentioned?
> We'll probably be arriving quite a bit before 4 PM, so those rooms would be a great help...



Head out from the registration area to the pool area and go right all the way to the end of the building.  There's a men's and women's restroom/shower room there.  I can't remember if there's lockers...hubby just took our clothes to our car.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks!


----------



## harvey

Here's a link to photos I posted of our views.

Bonnet Creek Tower 2 Room 744 views


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the pics - they are awesome!


----------



## LadyBeBop

harvey said:


> ..we were impressed by the quick elevators.



Thanks.    You just answered one of my questions.  DH was afraid that the elevators would be too slow, especially with the large number of stories in each tower.  He doesn't want to spend half of his vacation waiting for an elevator.

However, how many elevators are in each tower?  

Also, is there a common area where you can watch the fireworks.  We wouldn't mind a non-fireworks room (we'd probably prefer a lower floor room) if we could view fireworks from a common area...maybe poolside or someplace like it.

Also, I heard they sometimes put out the bouncing moonwalks.  How often do they put them out?

As always, many thanks.


----------



## Echo queen

LadyBeBop said:


> Thanks.    You just answered one of my questions.  DH was afraid that the elevators would be too slow, especially with the large number of stories in each tower.  He doesn't want to spend half of his vacation waiting for an elevator.
> 
> However, how many elevators are in each tower?
> 
> Also, is there a common area where you can watch the fireworks.  We wouldn't mind a non-fireworks room (we'd probably prefer a lower floor room) if we could view fireworks from a common area...maybe poolside or someplace like it.
> 
> Also, I heard they sometimes put out the bouncing moonwalks.  How often do they put them out?
> 
> As always, many thanks.



There are 6 elevators we were on the 13 floor, waiting for elevators is not a problem.


----------



## ibob52

LadyBeBop said:


> Thanks.    You just answered one of my questions.  DH was afraid that the elevators would be too slow, especially with the large number of stories in each tower.  He doesn't want to spend half of his vacation waiting for an elevator.
> 
> However, how many elevators are in each tower?
> 
> Also, is there a common area where you can watch the fireworks.  We wouldn't mind a non-fireworks room (we'd probably prefer a lower floor room) if we could view fireworks from a common area...maybe poolside or someplace like it.
> 
> Also, I heard they sometimes put out the bouncing moonwalks.  How often do they put them out?
> 
> As always, many thanks.



IIRC ... 4 Elevators = Building 4 ... not much of a wait most times ... might be a bit more of a wait around 10am = if alot of folks are checking out at same time. 
Enjoy your stay ... We sure did = best vacation ever ... for the price of a mid range suite hotel ($120.00 day/night)... we enjoyed it much more.


----------



## thelionqueen

harvey said:


> Here's a link to photos I posted of our views.
> 
> Bonnet Creek Tower 2 Room 744 views



Great views!!  That would be pretty much where we would want to be as it looks close to everything, especially the pools


----------



## dancin Disney style

This may have been posted before but I can't remember.....

Is there an in room safe?  If so, what type....key or number keypad?  Also, how large is it?


----------



## harvey

thelionqueen said:


> Great views!!  That would be pretty much where we would want to be as it looks close to everything, especially the pools



That's what I thought.  If we decide to go back, I will request Tower 2 or 3  

Someone asked about a common fireworks view....I don't think you can see them at all from any of the pools.  You have to be higher up.  In Tower 2 where we were, we couldn't see them unless we walked down the hall to the center of the building where the elevators were and looked out the window.  We could see the Epcot ball looking to our left from the balcony, but it was the east side of it, so we weren't able to see the fireworks.  The other side of our building had great fireworks views from their balconies (lake side, not parking lot side).


----------



## overthemoon4mickey

Hi all, 
Just got back for a 10 day stay. We were in tower 4 room 974, Firework view. I can't imagine the views get any better than that view! We had the Epcot ball in front of us and at 9 each night we would sit and watch the illuminations fireworks, then about 25 minutes later we'd catch a few random fireworks from HS's Fantasmic a bit to our right. At 10 we would watch Wishes! We could even see the hot air ballon at Downtown Disney to our right. The view was amazing!

Our room was wonderful too. We had a 2 bedroom and it was great to be able to spread out. The laundry really helped with all the rain we had.  The only negative was that we got a peeling couch. It was an eyesore but we just threw a blanket over the couch because a fake leather couch is uncomfortable to sit on anyway. Overall it was perfect. The extra room really worked for our family (no bickering) and the resort was so centrally located that it was easy to drive to any destination.


----------



## ClanHarrison

mmdis said:


> Thanks for those pictures Ecohqueen
> 
> Thanks that does answer my question It is obviously not meant to walk out from. While you could go through and I'm sure my tween boys could mow one down in a second.  I am a rule following and would not have my boys trample through something they should not.
> 
> Thanks



When my group stayed, we ended up in different towers (1, 2 & 3).  The group that stayed in tower 2 had a ground fl. room (I didn't care for that much) off the parking lot (dumpsters were out there also and no view whatsoever) and leaving out the patio was a short-cut for them to the pools...and for us to visit them from tower 1.  The pool was right around the corner.


----------



## sorul82?

Can someone point me to the activity schedule for July?  I tried searching and look at the list on page 1, but no luck.


----------



## kchristopher

sorul82? said:


> Can someone point me to the activity schedule for July?  I tried searching and look at the list on page 1, but no luck.



I have not yet posted 10 times, so I can't post a link, but after wyndhamvacationresorts and then .com, put the following in the address bar (make it one continuous address):

/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf

Does this make sense?


----------



## sorul82?

kchristopher said:


> I have not yet posted 10 times, so I can't post a link, but after wyndhamvacationresorts and then .com, put the following in the address bar (make it one continuous address):
> 
> /ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf
> 
> Does this make sense?



Perfect!  Thank you!!


----------



## kchristopher

sorul82? said:


> Perfect!  Thank you!!



no prob.  if it works for you, maybe you could post it back as a link so others can just click on it.


----------



## DCTooTall

LadyBeBop said:


> Thanks.    You just answered one of my questions.  DH was afraid that the elevators would be too slow, especially with the large number of stories in each tower.  He doesn't want to spend half of his vacation waiting for an elevator.
> 
> However, how many elevators are in each tower?
> 
> Also, is there a common area where you can watch the fireworks.  We wouldn't mind a non-fireworks room (we'd probably prefer a lower floor room) if we could view fireworks from a common area...maybe poolside or someplace like it.
> 
> Also, I heard they sometimes put out the bouncing moonwalks.  How often do they put them out?
> 
> As always, many thanks.



Some of the older towers (1,2, and 3) which are smaller have fewer elevators than sme of the newer towers,  which are taller.   I've stayed in Towers 3, 5, and 6.   Tower 3 had 3 elevators,    5 had 4, and 6 (the tallest) had 6 elevators.

Overall,   I've never waited more than a minute or two for an elevator,  even during busier times.


as for Common firework view locations,    i've heard that they will open up the Presidential Unit model in Tower 1 during fireworks sometimes for people to see the fireworks.  There is supposedly also a lounge in Tower 6 for Presidential and/or VIP guests.

Beyond that,   There really isn't a common area,   but I know some people will go to their elevator windows to watch them.  You can also see some of the higher fireworks from the tower 2/3 pool area.





dancin Disney style said:


> This may have been posted before but I can't remember.....
> 
> Is there an in room safe?  If so, what type....key or number keypad?  Also, how large is it?



It's a small hotel type room safe.  Number Keypad style.


----------



## sorul82?

Link for activities June-Aug 2012

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf


----------



## mom2m2j

Enjoyed a great stay last week in room 302 (1 Bedroom) in the main building.  Has the largest balcony in that building.  Rooms are only on the 3rd & 4th floor.  We arrived at 10AM to check in, our room was not ready until almost 4PM.  We had 2 coolers that they held for us so we could get them out of the heat, also placed some takeout containers in the frig.  Very easy and convienant for us.  My only issue was hearing the people above us at all hours.  We sleep with a sound machine so the noise from the pool was not a problem, but someone jumping up & down above us at midnight was.  

We didn't get to enjoy the resort pools as much as we had planned due to the weather.  We did make our way around the lake so my kids could slide, swim, and/or float in them all at least once.  

Used the transportation 1st 2 days, decided to drive after having to wait in the rain for our bus from Epcot and seeing lots of rain forecasted for the rest of the week.  Was standing room only when we got on, thankfully an elderly gentleman moved his granddaughter to his lap so I could sit and hold my youngest.  The bus was full the 1st morning, 2nd morning not everyone was able to get on the 8AM bus.  

A tip for securing the balcony slider, I unscrewed the broom from it's handle.  The handle fit perfectly to keep my youngest from unlocking the door and opening it.

Pics of our view & room are here:  https://picasaweb.google.com/rmporrett/BonnetCreekRoom302View#


----------



## harvey

mom2m2j said:


> Enjoyed a great stay last week in room 302 (1 Bedroom) in the main building.  Has the largest balcony in that building.  Rooms are only on the 3rd & 4th floor.  We arrived at 10AM to check in, our room was not ready until almost 4PM.  We had 2 coolers that they held for us so we could get them out of the heat, also placed some takeout containers in the frig.  Very easy and convienant for us.  My only issue was hearing the people above us at all hours.  We sleep with a sound machine so the noise from the pool was not a problem, but someone jumping up & down above us at midnight was.
> 
> We didn't get to enjoy the resort pools as much as we had planned due to the weather.  We did make our way around the lake so my kids could slide, swim, and/or float in them all at least once.
> 
> Used the transportation 1st 2 days, decided to drive after having to wait in the rain for our bus from Epcot and seeing lots of rain forecasted for the rest of the week.  Was standing room only when we got on, thankfully an elderly gentleman moved his granddaughter to his lap so I could sit and hold my youngest.  The bus was full the 1st morning, 2nd morning not everyone was able to get on the 8AM bus.
> 
> A tip for securing the balcony slider, I unscrewed the broom from it's handle.  The handle fit perfectly to keep my youngest from unlocking the door and opening it.
> 
> Pics of our view & room are here:  https://picasaweb.google.com/rmporrett/BonnetCreekRoom302View#



We were there the same time   I wondered if there were rooms in the main building...I saw lots of time share presenters and families on the balconies, but didn't know if there were guest rooms as well.  We also didn't have a good experience with the buses, so not sure what's up with that.  Wish we'd had better weather to enjoy the pools more.  BTW, we were in Tower 2, and I can see our room in some of your pics


----------



## nancy155

Pics of our view & room are here:  https://picasaweb.google.com/rmporrett/BonnetCreekRoom302View#[/QUOTE]

Nice photos!  Thanks.  LOVE Your balcony!!!


----------



## haPevraftr

We are staying in a 3 bdrm presidential.  I love using a balcony to eat meals.  Do the 3 bdrm pres. balconies have anything more than chairs and side tables?


----------



## Echo queen

haPevraftr said:


> We are staying in a 3 bdrm presidential.  I love using a balcony to eat meals.  Do the 3 bdrm pres. balconies have anything more than chairs and side tables?



It has a table with 4 chairs and 3 to 4 chairs with side tables.  We ate breakfast out there in the mornings.


----------



## Candleshoe

It's been a tough decision!   It was between a 1BR BC and a 2BR/2Bath at Windsor Hills.  That 2nd bath was quite a draw!!  

I also read a bunch of TripAdvisor reviews that had me concerned.  One said that BC had salt water pools!!!      One said that the showers are not very hot -- I really need hot showers.   

I still haven't heard about that one.   I just think that if it's true, that folks wouldn't be staying tehre.  

And finally about the fact that the a/c turns off randomly.  

Does anyone have recent information about the pools, the showers (are they really just lukewarm?!) and the a/c?


----------



## harvey

Candleshoe said:


> It's been a tough decision!   It was between a 1BR BC and a 2BR/2Bath at Windsor Hills.  That 2nd bath was quite a draw!!
> 
> I also read a bunch of TripAdvisor reviews that had me concerned.  One said that BC had salt water pools!!!      One said that the showers are not very hot -- I really need hot showers.
> 
> I still haven't heard about that one.   I just think that if it's true, that folks wouldn't be staying tehre.
> 
> And finally about the fact that the a/c turns off randomly.
> 
> Does anyone have recent information about the pools, the showers (are they really just lukewarm?!) and the a/c?



We've stayed at WH 3 times in townhomes.  It's a nice resort, but doesn't have the same atmosphere at BC.  Just one pool and slide, although if you're staying in one of the condos, you'll be close to it.  Using your own vehicle, you can get to the parks faster than using the buses at BC.  It's more like a neighborhood, not a resort.  It's very quiet and private if that's what you're into.  We enjoyed all our stays there and will likely stay there again sometime.

I believe there is only one salt water pool at the main building at BC, also has a splash pad and lazy river.  It was my favorite pool at BC.  That water doesn't leave you feeling chlorinated, lol.  I loved it.  You can bring the inner tubes from the lazy river over and float to your hearts content.  It's a large pool and a lovely area.

Our showers were wicked hot. SAme for the tub, the kitchen sink, kids bath, and laundry.  Never had an issue with ac turning off, but there are folks on this thread who can tell you how to override it if it does.  

IME, Tripadvisor should be taken with a grain of salt.  We've stayed at several places in the US that received negative comments and had a great time.

WH or BC are both wonderful places, either one would make an awesome vacation spot near Disney.  Sometimes it's best to just make a list of what is most important to you and find the place that matches it, hold your breath and leap.  You're going to Disney afterall....


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

is there a Tower closer to a lazy river??  DS's love lazy rivers!  thanks

I also don't really understand Towers and locations.  If you could request a Tower w/fireworks view, that was close to a lazy river...which would you choose (if that even exists, lol)

thanks

I got a rate of $100 a night for 11/3-11/7 for a 1 bedroom through Vacation Upgrades...is that about the norm??


----------



## harvey

marshallandcartersmo said:


> is there a Tower closer to a lazy river??  DS's love lazy rivers!  thanks
> 
> I also don't really understand Towers and locations.  If you could request a Tower w/fireworks view, that was close to a lazy river...which would you choose (if that even exists, lol)
> 
> thanks
> 
> I got a rate of $100 a night for 11/3-11/7 for a 1 bedroom through Vacation Upgrades...is that about the norm??



There are rivers at the Main Building where you check in and at Tower 5.  There are fireworks views in Tower 5, but you may need to be need to be facing the parking lot (except way up high).  

Honestly, it takes like 5 minutes to walk to any pool from any location...and all the pools offer fun stuff to do.  You'll want to check them all out.

Can't help with your rate as we rented a 2 bedroom deluxe thru a local travel agent.


----------



## pandamom

Candleshoe said:


> Does anyone have recent information about the pools, the showers (are they really just lukewarm?!) and the a/c?



We were there last week and had no issues with hot water or A/C -- in fact I kept turning A/C the temp up because I was too cold.


----------



## sorul82?

Has anyone attended the timeshare presentation recently?  Did they offer anything good?  Free tickets?  Cash?


----------



## mom2m2j

Candleshoe said:


> I also read a bunch of TripAdvisor reviews that had me concerned.  One said that BC had salt water pools!!!      One said that the showers are not very hot -- I really need hot showers.
> 
> I still haven't heard about that one.   I just think that if it's true, that folks wouldn't be staying tehre.
> 
> And finally about the fact that the a/c turns off randomly.
> 
> Does anyone have recent information about the pools, the showers (are they really just lukewarm?!) and the a/c?



LOVE salt water pools (have one at home!), the only issue I had with the shower was a weak mist that you can not adjust.  Water saving I guess.  The water in all sinks and the shower was VERY hot.  Spoiled me because mine at home takes so long to get hot.  

I never had issues with the AC, but you can override the motion sensor by pressing & holding F/C button on the left side of thermostat, once "6P" apprears in display, unit is on override.  I had this written in my notes from a previous post in case I needed it.


----------



## thelionqueen

*I got a rate of $100 a night for 11/3-11/7 for a 1 bedroom through Vacation Upgrades...is that about the norm?? *

That seems a bit high but it is over a weekend which I know increases the cost.  

We got a *2*br with Vacation strategies at roughly the same time frame for approx $94 (average cost per night).  If I did the math right, we are paying $75 per night weekday and $120 per night weekend.  But these rates are for a 2br which is why your rate for a 1br seems a bit high.  Irregardless .....$100 a night is a great rate!!


----------



## dsmith72

My husband and I did the timeshare presentation last week because it was $125 AMEX gift card.  The lady said when we checked in just show up any morning at 8:15 and if you say no it will be about 1 1/2 hours, if you say yes it will be about 2 hours.  We showed up on one of our resort days, you had to have an appt., they squeezed us in but we were there for about 2 hours and even though we said no, the guy said think about it and come back and then I will give your gift.  We came back and they kept us another hour.  They started with a price of around $40,000 and kept giving us different offers until it was a price of only $7500.  We still didn't buy, but at least we got the money.  If we ever do that again, we will come in stronger with our no!


----------



## LadyBeBop

dsmith72 said:


> They started with a price of around $40,000 and kept giving us different offers until it was a price of only $7500.  We still didn't buy, but at least we got the money.



That sounds about right for a timeshare offer.  They probably offered you what it would be for a four bedroom Presidential during high season.  $7,500 will probably get you a one or two bedroom during regular season every other year.  When we bought retail at Wyndham about 12 years ago, I think we paid $4K for points every other year.

For $125, we may do the presentation.  We still have over a year to think about it.


----------



## dancin Disney style

dsmith72 said:


> My husband and I did the timeshare presentation last week because it was $125 AMEX gift card.  The lady said when we checked in just show up any morning at 8:15 and if you say no it will be about 1 1/2 hours, if you say yes it will be about 2 hours.  We showed up on one of our resort days, you had to have an appt., they squeezed us in but we were there for about 2 hours and even though we said no, the guy said think about it and come back and then I will give your gift.  We came back and they kept us another hour.  They started with a price of around $40,000 and kept giving us different offers until it was a price of only $7500.  We still didn't buy, but at least we got the money.  If we ever do that again, we will come in stronger with our no!



Heck, for $125 I'd sit through the presentation.  I might consider it...we arrive on June 30th and the next day is a free day to get groceries and get settled.


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

thelionqueen said:


> *I got a rate of $100 a night for 11/3-11/7 for a 1 bedroom through Vacation Upgrades...is that about the norm?? *
> 
> That seems a bit high but it is over a weekend which I know increases the cost.
> 
> We got a *2*br with Vacation strategies at roughly the same time frame for approx $94 (average cost per night).  If I did the math right, we are paying $75 per night weekday and $120 per night weekend.  But these rates are for a 2br which is why your rate for a 1br seems a bit high.  Irregardless .....$100 a night is a great rate!!



thanks, I didn't think it was a GREAT deal either, but not bad.  Maybe they'll go down closer to arrival date.  I didn't book, may try again closer.  Thanks


----------



## dancin Disney style

thelionqueen said:


> *I got a rate of $100 a night for 11/3-11/7 for a 1 bedroom through Vacation Upgrades...is that about the norm?? *
> 
> That seems a bit high but it is over a weekend which I know increases the cost.
> 
> We got a *2*br with Vacation strategies at roughly the same time frame for approx $94 (average cost per night).  If I did the math right, we are paying $75 per night weekday and $120 per night weekend.  But these rates are for a 2br which is why your rate for a 1br seems a bit high.  Irregardless .....$100 a night is a great rate!!



Vacation Upgrades posts the prices on their website....$100/night for a 1br is the lowest it will go with them.  I  think  it's a very reasonable price considering that he is VERY reputable  and also a hotel room will cost that much and more.   Getting a 1br condo for $100/night(no extra tax or fees)....very good deal IMO.


----------



## Candleshoe

harvey said:


> We've stayed at WH 3 times in townhomes.  It's a nice resort, but doesn't have the same atmosphere at BC.  Just one pool and slide, although if you're staying in one of the condos, you'll be close to it.  Using your own vehicle, you can get to the parks faster than using the buses at BC.  It's more like a neighborhood, not a resort.  It's very quiet and private if that's what you're into.  We enjoyed all our stays there and will likely stay there again sometime.
> 
> I believe there is only one salt water pool at the main building at BC, also has a splash pad and lazy river.  It was my favorite pool at BC.  That water doesn't leave you feeling chlorinated, lol.  I loved it.  You can bring the inner tubes from the lazy river over and float to your hearts content.  It's a large pool and a lovely area.
> 
> Our showers were wicked hot. SAme for the tub, the kitchen sink, kids bath, and laundry.  Never had an issue with ac turning off, but there are folks on this thread who can tell you how to override it if it does.
> 
> IME, Tripadvisor should be taken with a grain of salt.  We've stayed at several places in the US that received negative comments and had a great time.
> 
> WH or BC are both wonderful places, either one would make an awesome vacation spot near Disney.  Sometimes it's best to just make a list of what is most important to you and find the place that matches it, hold your breath and leap.  You're going to Disney afterall....



Thanks!   I'll know to avoid that pool and not to worry about the showers.

I went ahead and said yes to a 1br through Ken and Denise.  My contract's on its way 

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Candleshoe

pandamom said:


> We were there last week and had no issues with hot water or A/C -- in fact I kept turning A/C the temp up because I was too cold.


Thanks!!  


mom2m2j said:


> LOVE salt water pools (have one at home!), the only issue I had with the shower was a weak mist that you can not adjust.  Water saving I guess.  The water in all sinks and the shower was VERY hot.  Spoiled me because mine at home takes so long to get hot.
> 
> I never had issues with the AC, but you can override the motion sensor by pressing & holding F/C button on the left side of thermostat, once "6P" apprears in display, unit is on override.  I had this written in my notes from a previous post in case I needed it.



I appreciate this!  I hope that I don't have to do anything special with it though.  I'm not very mechanically inclined.

As far as salt water pools I could take them or leave them.  Don't really like them but they'll do in a pinch.  But my daughter won't swim in them at all.  DH and I (AND DD) discovered this the hard way on a cruise.     No sense in pushing what she hates, especially for something that's supposed to be fun, kwim?


Where is the Pirate pool?  I asked Ken for Building 5 -- like DCTooTall suggested, but forgot to ask where that pool is.  I've seen pics of it and it's cute.


----------



## Disneyforus

I looked through the posts and can't find the discussion about the mattresses at BC.  Someone mentioned they loved the mattress and wrote down all the information and may purchase one.. I am looking for the same info.  I too would like to look into purchasing the same mattress...they are sooo comfy.

If I don't hear anything back I will just call the resort and ask...

Thanks!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Candleshoe said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> I appreciate this!  I hope that I don't have to do anything special with it though.  I'm not very mechanically inclined.
> 
> As far as salt water pools I could take them or leave them.  Don't really like them but they'll do in a pinch.  But my daughter won't swim in them at all.  DH and I (AND DD) discovered this the hard way on a cruise.     No sense in pushing what she hates, especially for something that's supposed to be fun, kwim?
> 
> 
> Where is the Pirate pool?  I asked Ken for Building 5 -- like DCTooTall suggested, but forgot to ask where that pool is.  I've seen pics of it and it's cute.



The Pirate ship pool is at Tower 6,  next to tower 5.

I haven't ever actually gone in that pool (I tend to stick to the hottubs  ),  but i recall someone mentioning once that it may also be a salt water pool.

BUT.... if you are interesting in the slide there,  it does not empty into the pool so it probably wouldn't be salt water even if the pool was.


----------



## Candleshoe

DCTooTall said:


> The Pirate ship pool is at Tower 6,  next to tower 5.
> 
> I haven't ever actually gone in that pool (I tend to stick to the hottubs  ),  but i recall someone mentioning once that it may also be a salt water pool.
> 
> BUT.... if you are interesting in the slide there,  it does not empty into the pool so it probably wouldn't be salt water even if the pool was.



Yes it's hot tubs for me, too.  (and not this kind: )   But my daughter is 12 and that would suit her.

Ken got back with me and extended our stay a day, so we'll be there the whole trip.  No moving to Universal for the last night.   The family didn't really want to go so much, it was just me.  And we might still go for a single day if I can scrap together a little extra dough.  Otherwise we'll stick to Disney and be happy.    Plus maybe we'll get to actually do some of the BC activities!


----------



## thelionqueen

dancin Disney style said:


> Vacation Upgrades posts the prices on their website....$100/night for a 1br is the lowest it will go with them.  I  think  it's a very reasonable price considering that he is VERY reputable  and also a hotel room will cost that much and more.   Getting a 1br condo for $100/night(no extra tax or fees)....very good deal IMO.



I've never seen the prices on their website, where are they located?  I simply filled out the form and got a quote on the size of the villa and the length of stay.  I added 2 more weeknights to our reservation (which included 2 weekends) and took the difference in the two rates, figured out the weekday cost and the weekend cost...which is why I stated "if my calculations are correct" and I also said "irregardless...$100 is a great rate"  Would really like to know where the prices are posted on the website though...I still don't see them.  Thanks!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Disneyforus said:


> I looked through the posts and can't find the discussion about the mattresses at BC.  Someone mentioned they loved the mattress and wrote down all the information and may purchase one.. I am looking for the same info.  I too would like to look into purchasing the same mattress...they are sooo comfy.
> 
> If I don't hear anything back I will just call the resort and ask...
> 
> Thanks!!



Would you mind posting that info if you get it?

We haven't had the pleasure of staying at WBC yet, but are in the market for a new mattress.  If we like it as much as everyone else seems to the info will be quite handy.

Thanks!


----------



## mom2m2j

I would LOVE to know what Brand the sofa's with the hideabed are!  I slept on the one in our room the last night so I could get up early and finish packing without disturbing my kids, and could not believe how thick and comfy it was.  It was the 1st time I have ever slept on one that was even close to being comfortable!


----------



## Candleshoe

thelionqueen said:


> I've never seen the prices on their website, where are they located?  I simply filled out the form and got a quote on the size of the villa and the length of stay.  I added 2 more weeknights to our reservation (which included 2 weekends) and took the difference in the two rates, figured out the weekday cost and the weekend cost...which is why I stated "if my calculations are correct" and I also said "irregardless...$100 is a great rate"  Would really like to know where the prices are posted on the website though...I still don't see them.  Thanks!



 http://vacationupgrades.com/pricing.html



It's not on vacationstrategy's page though.


----------



## thelionqueen

Candleshoe said:


> http://vacationupgrades.com/pricing.html
> 
> 
> 
> It's not on vacationstrategy's page though.



Ahhhh yes I do remember seeing that page when I was comparing prices.  I thought I read that she was looking at Vacation Strategy which doesn't post their prices.  I'm not confused anymore (at least for the time being )  Thanks for the link!!


----------



## thelionqueen

As a side note, I am using Vacation Strategy for the first time and have absolutely 1000% amazing customer service and speed in every communication with them.  

I did a lot of research on the Dis about other vaction rental companies, and compared prices with them all.  VS has stellar reviews on the Dis as do many others, but the price difference was significantly less going through VS then with the other companies I had them give me a quote (looked on ebay too).  On top of that...VS has a "low price guarantee" so if you find a lower price they will match or beat it.  I didn't need to use that guarantee because they were priced far below everyone else I checked with.  As an example, the exact same room and timeframe with VU is $1320 with VS it is $1041 that is more than 20% less for the exact same room.  Just FYI


----------



## harvey

The mattresses are Simmons Beautyrest.  The tag said "Wyndam Hospitality' as well, so they may be made particularly for them.  It also said Savana Plush, I believe.  I meant to take a pic with my phone, but forgot.

Absolutely the most comfy mattress I've ever slept in.  After getting home, my back started acting up again...time for new mattresses here as well.  Hoping I can find the Simmons here!


----------



## infopurposesonly

harvey said:


> The mattresses are Simmons Beautyrest.  The tag said "Wyndam Hospitality' as well, so they may be made particularly for them.  It also said Savana Plush, I believe.  I meant to take a pic with my phone, but forgot.
> 
> Absolutely the most comfy mattress I've ever slept in.  After getting home, my back started acting up again...time for new mattresses here as well.  Hoping I can find the Simmons here!



Savannah Plush is by Dormia, but I did read that Wyndham is going with Simmons Beautyrest beds, so now I'm confused.  We LOVED the bed we had in Building 2 last month.  However, we have a Simmons Beautyrest now at home, and it's almost the most uncomfortable bed we've ever had, with the Simmons Beautyrest we owned previously being even less comfortable.  I know there are different models, but I don't want to take a chance on another Simmons product.  Just wish I had taken a look at the mattress label while I was there.


----------



## Candleshoe

thelionqueen said:


> As a side note, I am using Vacation Strategy for the first time and have absolutely 1000% amazing customer service and speed in every communication with them.
> 
> I did a lot of research on the Dis about other vaction rental companies, and compared prices with them all.  VS has stellar reviews on the Dis as do many others, but the price difference was significantly less going through VS then with the other companies I had them give me a quote (looked on ebay too).  On top of that...VS has a "low price guarantee" so if you find a lower price they will match or beat it.  I didn't need to use that guarantee because they were priced far below everyone else I checked with.  As an example, the exact same room and timeframe with VU is $1320 with VS it is $1041 that is more than 20% less for the exact same room.  Just FYI



That's so weird, because for us we were quoted almost $400 more with VS than with VU.  

Let me be clear though.  VS's more expensive quote was outside 60 days, and I knew up front what VU's would be at 60 days and just waited and got my room for $400 less.   Wait.  Was that clear?     I could try again if it was 'clear as mud'.   

I believe that inside 60 days VU will be less.  However.  I did NOT get a quote from VS inside the 60 day mark since they were so much more expensive outside of it.

whew.

I guess really everyone should just shop around.


----------



## harvey

infopurposesonly said:


> Savannah Plush is by Dormia, but I did read that Wyndham is going with Simmons Beautyrest beds, so now I'm confused.  We LOVED the bed we had in Building 2 last month.  However, we have a Simmons Beautyrest now at home, and it's almost the most uncomfortable bed we've ever had, with the Simmons Beautyrest we owned previously being even less comfortable.  I know there are different models, but I don't want to take a chance on another Simmons product.  Just wish I had taken a look at the mattress label while I was there.



Hmmm...that is confusing.  We were also in Building 2 (last week).  I'm almost sure it said Savanah Plush as well as Simmons Beautyrest on the side tag.  Weird.  I guess we could call BC and ask?


----------



## sorul82?

Candleshoe said:


> That's so weird, because for us we were quoted almost $400 more with VS than with VU.
> 
> Let me be clear though.  VS's more expensive quote was outside 60 days, and I knew up front what VU's would be at 60 days and just waited and got my room for $400 less.   Wait.  Was that clear?     I could try again if it was 'clear as mud'.
> 
> I believe that inside 60 days VU will be less.  However.  I did NOT get a quote from VS inside the 60 day mark since they were so much more expensive outside of it.
> 
> whew.
> 
> I guess really everyone should just shop around.



I just got a quote back from VS.  They were $77 more than VU.


----------



## thelionqueen

sorul82? said:


> I just got a quote back from VS.  They were $77 more than VU.



When you book further out the rates are higher with both companies.  The quotes I compared were outside the 60 day window for both companies, so I'm not sure if we're all comparing apples to apples..but for my trip it was quite a bit less with VS.  Also they have a price match guarantee so if you wanted to guarantee the lowest price VS is where I would book and did..but obviously everyone needs to go with whomever they feel most comfortable with


----------



## Disneyforus

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Would you mind posting that info if you get it?
> 
> We haven't had the pleasure of staying at WBC yet, but are in the market for a new mattress.  If we like it as much as everyone else seems to the info will be quite handy.
> 
> Thanks!





harvey said:


> The mattresses are Simmons Beautyrest.  The tag said "Wyndam Hospitality' as well, so they may be made particularly for them.  It also said Savana Plush, I believe.  I meant to take a pic with my phone, but forgot.
> 
> Absolutely the most comfy mattress I've ever slept in.  After getting home, my back started acting up again...time for new mattresses here as well.  Hoping I can find the Simmons here!





infopurposesonly said:


> Savannah Plush is by Dormia, but I did read that Wyndham is going with Simmons Beautyrest beds, so now I'm confused.  We LOVED the bed we had in Building 2 last month.  However, we have a Simmons Beautyrest now at home, and it's almost the most uncomfortable bed we've ever had, with the Simmons Beautyrest we owned previously being even less comfortable.  I know there are different models, but I don't want to take a chance on another Simmons product.  Just wish I had taken a look at the mattress label while I was there.





harvey said:


> Hmmm...that is confusing.  We were also in Building 2 (last week).  I'm almost sure it said Savanah Plush as well as Simmons Beautyrest on the side tag.  Weird.  I guess we could call BC and ask?



Ok,  I'm going to call and ask tomorrow, and find out exactly what the brand is...I suppose it is possible that they have more than one brand...We've stayed in two buildings in the last two years and I feel like they were the same...(Bldg 2 and 5)...I'll let everyone know what I find out.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

We just returned from a 10 night stay at WBC in a 1 bedroom deluxe. I fell in love with the bed ! I wrote down the name . It was a Simmons Beautyrest Vacation Therapy Spa Mattress - Plush. Im going to try to find one to purchase. Let me know if anyone has any luck locating them.


----------



## Disneyforus

Disneyforus said:


> Ok,  I'm going to call and ask tomorrow, and find out exactly what the brand is...I suppose it is possible that they have more than one brand...We've stayed in two buildings in the last two years and I feel like they were the same...(Bldg 2 and 5)...I'll let everyone know what I find out.



I talked to guest services today and found out that not every tower has the same mattresses...the Service/Maintenance manager asked that I leave my phone number and she is going to look into what mattress tower 5 has...as that was our most recent stay...she even took down the room we were in.  

So....I'll let you know what I find out.

So the previous poster said:
Simmons Beautyrest Vacation Therapy Spa Mattress-Plush (what tower was this?)
I've also heard:
Savannah Plush by Dormia


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

I started my own thread asking these questions, but no one has responded yet. So I thought I'd ask here...

1. Where is the best place to book WBC through? I have gotten a quote from Vacation Strategy and Farrellvacation (off ebay). Any other suggestions? 

2. This will be our second trip as a family. We stayed in a TH in WH last time. My main concern with staying in a condo type (or even a hotel) situation is noise. Can you hear people walking above you? What about doors slamming in the hallways? Children screaming up and down the halls? I know it's a family resort and nothing is going to be completely quiet, but just wondering how bad it is when you're inside the room.


----------



## thelionqueen

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> I started my own thread asking these questions, but no one has responded yet. So I thought I'd ask here...
> 
> 1. Where is the best place to book WBC through? I have gotten a quote from Vacation Strategy and Farrellvacation (off ebay). Any other suggestions?
> 
> 2. This will be our second trip as a family. We stayed in a TH in WH last time. My main concern with staying in a condo type (or even a hotel) situation is noise. Can you hear people walking above you? What about doors slamming in the hallways? Children screaming up and down the halls? I know it's a family resort and nothing is going to be completely quiet, but just wondering how bad it is when you're inside the room.



Vacation Upgrades is another, they list their prices on their website.  I also did some comparison shopping for our current WBC ressie with the 2 you listed and found VS to be the least expensive for our dates.  I am very happy with my dealings with them as well..I recommend them highly.


----------



## DCTooTall

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> I started my own thread asking these questions, but no one has responded yet. So I thought I'd ask here...
> 
> 1. Where is the best place to book WBC through? I have gotten a quote from Vacation Strategy and Farrellvacation (off ebay). Any other suggestions?
> 
> 2. This will be our second trip as a family. We stayed in a TH in WH last time. My main concern with staying in a condo type (or even a hotel) situation is noise. Can you hear people walking above you? What about doors slamming in the hallways? Children screaming up and down the halls? I know it's a family resort and nothing is going to be completely quiet, but just wondering how bad it is when you're inside the room.



2.   to be honest...  I've never had any issues with noise coming from nearby units when I've gone.  (Admittedly,  I'm usually not there during the summer when there may be more kids....  but partying adults can be just as loud or louder).    I have heard doors in the hallway slamming shut on occasion (and that may have more to do with the pressure changes),  but nothing coming from adjacent rooms.   

  The thing I do tend to notice when in my room the most is when the fireworks at EPCOT start going off I'll hear the BOOM's.    outside of that,   if i'm in a room above a pool,  I can sometimes hear people (or karaoke) when i'm on the balcony or have the sliding door open.


----------



## trishwal

It took almost a week home to get everything back to "normal" and I'm happy to report that Bonnet Creek lived up to my very high expectations!

The resort really is totally inside Disney property; it was shocking how fast it was to get anywhere! Here's the sign when you turn onto Chelonia Parkway (taken from the bus as we were heading to Hollywood Studios):






We stayed on the 12th floor of Building 5, facing the parking lot and the bus stop of Building 6. This pic shows Building 5 and its orientation with the Building 6 bus stop:






The request that I put in, to make sure we got an updated room, was 10th floor or higher. Apparently that worked. Room was lovely, no problems except figuring out how to get hot water to come out of the shower head!

We didn't get a fireworks view as requested because we were facing more towards Downtown Disney, but it was very quiet that high up and facing away from the pools (we all thought that the lazy river at Building 5 was very nice, and sad that we spent time in the hotel pool instead of the saltwater one at Building one -had we known it was saline I'd had been in it in a heartbeat). The weather wasn't good for pool time though - SO MUCH RAIN last week, but you just get used to it and and slog on. 

Just a warning: one of the bus drivers is nuts - he's very friendly but drives INSANELY fast. It was fun like a thrill ride but...not so thrilling if you know what I mean. But both times we rode the bus it was spot on time so if you can handle being on a schedule I think that it's worth the money savings plus trying to figure out where you're going - let the drivers take you and that way you can just sit back and not have to remember where you've parked!

No problem checking in - but the line gets HORRENDOUS around 4 so I do recommend checking in early and then either going to the pool or visit Downtown Disney (like we did) until they call to let you know your room is ready. Wal Mart is so VERY easy to get to from Bonnet Creek, too - we had to go twice - once for food, once to get our son's glasses repaired, which they did in a jiffy, even though it took some of our MK time 

We picked up our tickets from the Disney desk in the main building - not a problem at all. We bought them on Saturday (driving from Tallahassee southwards!) because of the price increase that happened Sunday and were able to save a chunk of change. And LOVED just being able to dump our stuff at WBC and drive over for two days and an overnight at the Universal parks and resorts. That was such a good decision.

Beds were very comfy at WBC, though ours felt just a little lumpy at least it was a KING, and the 2 BR is just SO MUCH SPACE for a family of 4 to really stretch out, especially after spending a few nights in hotel rooms! Strolling around the whole resort is peaceful - be sure to make a drink to take with you or get one from one of the two lakeside bars as you meander, and if you're lucky you'll get to watch the IllumiNations fireworks pop over Building 1.

I really hope we'll get the chance to come back!


----------



## kleldridge

DCTooTall said:


> 2.   to be honest...  I've never had any issues with noise coming from nearby units when I've gone.  (Admittedly,  I'm usually not there during the summer when there may be more kids....  but partying adults can be just as loud or louder).    I have heard doors in the hallway slamming shut on occasion (and that may have more to do with the pressure changes),  but nothing coming from adjacent rooms.
> 
> The thing I do tend to notice when in my room the most is when the fireworks at EPCOT start going off I'll hear the BOOM's.    outside of that,   if i'm in a room above a pool,  I can sometimes hear people (or karaoke) when i'm on the balcony or have the sliding door open.



Totally agree with DCTooTall.  The only time you hear noise is when you open the sliding door or go out on the balcony.  There was more hallway noise when we stayed at Saratoga Springs on property!


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Thanks DC and kleldridge! 

One more question...would a 2 bedroom be big enough for 5 (3 adults, 2 kids...1 of which may still be in a crib)? I'm just trying to figure out the logistics with sleeping. DS won't sleep if someone is in the room with him, so putting the crib in the room with us isn't going to work.


----------



## kleldridge

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> Thanks DC and kleldridge!
> 
> One more question...would a 2 bedroom be big enough for 5 (3 adults, 2 kids...1 of which may still be in a crib)? I'm just trying to figure out the logistics with sleeping. DS won't sleep if someone is in the room with him, so putting the crib in the room with us isn't going to work.


There is room for a small crib in the family room/kitchen area.  You may have to move some furniture around a little, though.  We had 5 the last time we went.  There were 2 adults in the master, 2 teenagers in the 2nd bedroom (where there are 2 beds) and the other teenager on the pull out couch in the common area.  It worked for us.


----------



## eeyorepixie

Monday I will be at my 60 day mark, I am getting excited to book
Two Questions:

1. Is there a  building that has a better fireworks view?

2. Are there TV's in the bedrooms?

TIA


Any advice for booking with VS or VU?


----------



## pandamom

eeyorepixie said:


> Monday I will be at my 60 day mark, I am getting excited to book
> Two Questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a  building that has a better fireworks view?
> 
> 2. Are there TV's in the bedrooms?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> Any advice for booking with VS or VU?



We were 12th floor building 4 and had a great fireworks view.  Yes, there are TV's in the bedroom.


----------



## Rosebud123

Lake view, building 2, 5th floor (right above the volleyball sand area) had a fantastic fireworks view!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Just returned from our second stay at WBC-7 nights in room 720 in Tower 1.

Some thoughts:

Tower 1 room not as nice as our previous room in Tower 6.  It was nice, just some issues that were frustrating such as-

no luggage carts available when we needed them
no trash bags provided
mold in showers and shower heads were clogged and sprayed poorly
one shower leaked water all over floor so was basically not usable unless we wnted to spend time mopping up water after shower (no threshhold rubber to hold water in stall)
internet very unreliable.  I had brought router but the wired ethernet internet access was intermittent.  the free wi-fi had poor signal strength and was SLOW.
The master bed was basically on the floor-no bed frame at all.
The kitchen was lacking in essentials-only 2 pots, one baking sheet, very few big spoons, and one spatula.  
Dishwasher was AWFUL.  Each time you pulled the racks they came all the way off the track and it was very difficult to get back on.  Had to run twice to get dishes clean.
Dryer was also barely working.

When I checked in at 11pm with 6 people waiting in the car-I told the parking desk woman that I was in a hurry.  She basically held me hostage for quite a while.  It was very frustrating!  She asked how I purchased my Disney tickets and had never heard of the YES program and told me there was no "legitimate" way to get tickets that cheaply-inferring that I was swindled.

Bell services was wonderful.  The food we ate on site was good.  The pools were nice and we even went to the Pool Party Palooza and it was very fun.  

We used the gas grill but it wouldn't light.  Had to track down a maintenance person to fix it.

The trip was nice and WBC is a good value but I did find this year's quality lower than a year ago.

ETA:  we also had quite a few bugs in room.  Not just the giant palmetto bugs but also smaller roaches that led me to believe it was more than just an issue of big bugs getting in.


----------



## JayhawkFans

Do you think checking in late at night will have any impact on the quality of room we will be assigned?  We won't check in until midnight on Wed/Thurs (9/5-9/6) I'm considering staying somewhere else our first nite & then checking in early afternoon the next day. I realize the afternoon check-in could take longer but wonder if we would have better luck with room assignment than late at night ....


----------



## eeyorepixie

Hey me again with a couple more questions

Now I really am dreaming of a fireworks view and I love coffee in the morning by MYSELF so this is important to me. (write now outside by myself drinking coffee as I post)

It seems some of the buildings have a fireworks view but it is over a parking lot and some have a fireworks view that  do not overlook a parking lot. 

What buildings have a great view of the fireworks/epcot ball without the parking lot view?


I was reading a post and realized I need to be walked through a bit the checking in part...


When we pull into WBC can we park with no problem and all go in to check in?

We will be checking in at 10:30 am will we have a good chance of getting a room earlier?...I will totally wait for my request but want honest answers, so I can have realistic expecations. We are not going the busiest time but busy enought Aug 17-27, my thinking is won't be super crowded.

If I have to have my family stay in car while I check in, and I have to get a parking pass....how long does this take so I can warn my family...so the natives do not get too restless and duct tape their dad and head for the pool


----------



## carlbarry

There is parking while check-in, this will not be a problem.  You do NOT need armed guards with the car to prevent towing LOL.


----------



## DCTooTall

JayhawkFans said:


> Do you think checking in late at night will have any impact on the quality of room we will be assigned?  We won't check in until midnight on Wed/Thurs (9/5-9/6) I'm considering staying somewhere else our first nite & then checking in early afternoon the next day. I realize the afternoon check-in could take longer but wonder if we would have better luck with room assignment than late at night ....



 To be honest,  I don't think there would be a lot of difference in room availability between midnight on a Wed/Thursday and afternoon Thursday.  Since this is a timeshare resort,   most people tend to stay a full week  starting on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday.   Mid-week you don't tend to run into a whole lot of turnover,  which means you are likely to end up with pretty much the same room choices either way.



eeyorepixie said:


> Hey me again with a couple more questions
> 
> Now I really am dreaming of a fireworks view and I love coffee in the morning by MYSELF so this is important to me. (write now outside by myself drinking coffee as I post)
> 
> It seems some of the buildings have a fireworks view but it is over a parking lot and some have a fireworks view that  do not overlook a parking lot.
> 
> What buildings have a great view of the fireworks/epcot ball without the parking lot view?
> 
> 
> I was reading a post and realized I need to be walked through a bit the checking in part...
> 
> 
> When we pull into WBC can we park with no problem and all go in to check in?
> 
> We will be checking in at 10:30 am will we have a good chance of getting a room earlier?...I will totally wait for my request but want honest answers, so I can have realistic expecations. We are not going the busiest time but busy enought Aug 17-27, my thinking is won't be super crowded.
> 
> If I have to have my family stay in car while I check in, and I have to get a parking pass....how long does this take so I can warn my family...so the natives do not get too restless and duct tape their dad and head for the pool



Towers 1, 2, and 3 (and maybe one wing of 6) will have some rooms that are on the lake side of the building which you can then also see some fireworks.   HOWEVER,   since the fireworks tend to go up in the area above the main building (and between the main building and Tower 4),   If you want a "good view" you will need to be on one of the top floors of the lake/fireworks view buildings,  and luck out that you get a room with a balcony facing just the right way so you aren't looking off to the side.    You can also run into issues with Tower 4 and Tower 5's placement depending upon your room location with obstructing the fireworks view.  (Personally I tend to request a lake/pool view since i can enjoy the lake all day/night, and am at the parks most nights when the fireworks are going off anyways)


As for parking/checking in,   There is a parking area in front of the checkin lobby.  You can feel secure in letting everyone leave the car when you go inside to checkin.    They are pretty lax on checking for parking tags in the first place,  and even then,  the lot(s) used for people checking in are given even more leeway.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

DCTooTall said:


> Since this is a timeshare resort,   most people tend to stay a full week  starting on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday.   Mid-week you don't tend to run into a whole lot of turnover,  which means you are likely to end up with pretty much the same room choices either way.



Our stay would start on a Wed and end on a Fri too. So you think that would mean a bad room location since it's mid week?


----------



## DCTooTall

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> Our stay would start on a Wed and end on a Fri too. So you think that would mean a bad room location since it's mid week?



No.   There are plenty of great room locations at the resort.    Plus you do have people who check out mid-week or rooms that may sit empty "orphaned" for a few days after the weekend.

My comment was more basedf off the fact that since the majority of the turnover happens on the weekends (I'm feel comfortable saying 90% at least),   the odds of the selection dramatically changing between midnight and noon on a mid-week day are slim.


----------



## Minniedap

Just returned from 11 nights at Bonnet Creek, June 2 - June 13.  This was our first stay.  We have stayed at Disney Resorts for the past 10 years.  We did love this resort.  We arrived on Sat. June 2 at 11 AM.  Checked our luggage with Bell Service.  Our room was ready by 1 PM and Bell Service promptly delivered our luggage.  We were in Tower 1 unit 130, this was ground floor and lakeview as we requested.  The childrens playground was right next to our patio.  My 3 grandchildren loved it.  We had our own vehicle so we did not use the transportation but it was located right outside Tower 1. On the Saturday, June 9 housekeeping did come in.  We did not expect them so had left many items in view which we would have put away.  Now for our only issue, we seen 3 cockroaches in our room by the 8th day.  My son-in-law called and asked if they had an exterminator contract.  An employee came to our room and told us he had put in an order for them to spray our room between 10 AM and 5 PM the next day.  He said he realized we were from Wisconsin and not use to bugs this size.  Overall we loved everything else about this resort and do plan on staying again, we just will not request a groundfloor.


----------



## eeyorepixie

This is the second return post in a day talking about cockroaches, I am so not like this I have lived in Florida so I know about the bugs, but cockroachs?

thanks for answering my questions


----------



## Minniedap

I just noticed "GraceLuvsWDW" and I were in the same buliding and at the same time.  When we complained to the staff, the man who came to our room mumbled something about the bug issue as if they were aware of the problem.  Maybe if enough people complain about it they will spray more often.  It is a lovely resort so I would hate for this to become an issue.  We have never seen one of these bugs in a disney resort.


----------



## JimMIA

Minniedap said:


> Now for our only issue, we seen 3 cockroaches in our room by the 8th day.  My son-in-law called and asked if they had an exterminator contract.  An employee came to our room and told us he had put in an order for them to spray our room between 10 AM and 5 PM the next day.  He said he realized we were from Wisconsin and not use to bugs this size.


If you saw the large flying cockroaches, those are called Palmetto Bugs, and they are extremely common all over Florida.  They go with the territory, like love bugs and mosquitos -- just part of Florida's charm.  If it makes you feel any better, we had three in our house last night...probably because we've been swimming and left the patio doors open.

Palmetto bugs are usually >1 1/2 inches and I've seen them big enough to BBQ.  Because they are flying bugs, normal exterminating really doesn't affect them much.  They come in if you leave a door open -- at WBC, ground floor, that would be a patio door.  If they stay long enough, the exterminator's insecticide will get them and you'll find them on their backs.  

Something other than ground floor should solve this problem. I've never had them in an upper floor, even in 2nd floor units at Old Key West, which is a lushly-landscaped resort.

Palmetto Bugs are NOT a sign of poor housekeeping like the smaller crawling German roaches usually are.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

Minniedap said:


> I just noticed "GraceLuvsWDW" and I were in the same buliding and at the same time.  When we complained to the staff, the man who came to our room mumbled something about the bug issue as if they were aware of the problem.  Maybe if enough people complain about it they will spray more often.  It is a lovely resort so I would hate for this to become an issue.  We have never seen one of these bugs in a disney resort.



We have had bugs in our rooms at Pop and POFQ in previous years.  Personally, a few bugs are not that horrible (I squashed the ones I saw).  I would rather do that than deal with chemical fumigation while I was in a room.  HOWEVER, they must have a problem because we were on the 7th floor and I saw several smaller (1-2 inch long) roaches that were not Palmetto bugs unless they were babies.  We did have tons of palmettos on the balcony at night (creepy, yes, but I live in a place with lots of bugs outside so it doesn't keep me from going on the balcony).  I kept my luggage sealed off the floor just in case one wanted to come home with me.

There was a lot of rain the week prior to our stay so that could have something to do with the number of bugs we encountered.

I personally found the other housekeeping issues to be far more troubling.


----------



## JoeU

Hi Everyone,

We'll be staying in Building 3 in a couple of weeks. Usually, we stay in building 6 when we go, but we were able to get room #950 (4BR Presidential) with the lake and firework view! 

In Building 6, they have wireless internet pretty much everywhere. Have they done this in every building at this point, or do I need to invest in a wireless router for this building/room?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## JoeU

And one more question:

IIRC, the 1 bedroom Presidential suites are all located in Building 6. Is that correct???

Joe


----------



## DCTooTall

JoeU said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We'll be staying in Building 3 in a couple of weeks. Usually, we stay in building 6 when we go, but we were able to get room #950 (4BR Presidential) with the lake and firework view!
> 
> In Building 6, they have wireless internet pretty much everywhere. Have they done this in every building at this point, or do I need to invest in a wireless router for this building/room?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe



  Tower 6 is the only building that was built with Wifi Access.  There was a report a week or 2 ago about them installing Wifi in Tower 2.   There is also wifi Access in the common areas of the main building (Activity center and lobby),  and I believe at the 2 main pool bars (Tower 3 an Tower 4)

Since they installed Wifi in Tower 2,   I'm going to assume they are upgrading the remaining towers with Wifi,    however I don't have any idea of the progress or timetable for these upgrades.   If you want to be ensured that you have wifi I'd probably recommend still bringing a wireless router until we get confirmation from people staying there on each tower.



JoeU said:


> And one more question:
> 
> IIRC, the 1 bedroom Presidential suites are all located in Building 6. Is that correct???
> 
> Joe



That is correct.   Prior to Tower 6's construction,  the only Presidential units were the 4 bedroom units in the other towers.  When Tower 6 was constructed they added 1, 2, and 3 bedroom presidentials to the resort's inventory within that tower.

  Since this is a timeshare resort with deeds sold based off a percentage of the total building's "value",    they cannot upgrade existing deluxe inventory to Presidential level inventory in existing buildings without potentially running into a large issue with owner deeds due to the increased point value of the existing towers.   (DVC AKL got around this issue when they built the second lodge when they reclassified and adjusted room catagories in the original lodge by adjusting the point values in the new building so that total resort inventory remained constant.   DVC also does their leases (No deeds since DVC works off a long-term lease type system) differently which allowed for fewer complications when they made these changes.)


----------



## Candleshoe

eeyorepixie said:


> Monday I will be at my 60 day mark, I am getting excited to book
> Two Questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a  building that has a better fireworks view?
> 
> 2. Are there TV's in the bedrooms?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> Any advice for booking with VS or VU?



Queenie - I'd have to say VU   They've been great so far, and in the under 60 days seems to have one of the best rates.   I hear of ebay bids winning for less, but I didn't see any for my weeks.

Can't believe we're missing each other again this year!

I'm totally not sure where to request either.  I did building 5 (Thanks DCTooTall!) and told Ken i wanted a fireworks view.  he said it would probably be a parking lot as well and i said ok.  But now I'm thinking I would prefer the lake view.   I dinno!!  I can't see us going out on the balcony all that much EXCEPT to "see spaceship earth" or "see fireworks" IF we were there at that time.

I thought wifi was in 4, 5 and 6 but now it looks like I dreamed that part.  so I guess perhaps 6 is a better choice if I'd like that?  

Or I'll just still with 5 and talk to them when we check in.  

Plane lands at 1:30 on a Friday.   Figure we'll get to the resort by 2:30 and I'd LOVE to be able to 'check in' and go to DTD to get tickets and fiddle around in DQ for a couple of hours.   That's the plan right now.

I have ADRs for Friday night and Sat night (same place) and trying to decide which to cancel.  I'd love it to be Fri. night, but not sure we'll be able to check in, get tix, get settled in, AND have dinner.


----------



## JoeU

DCTooTall said:


> Tower 6 is the only building that was built with Wifi Access.  There was a report a week or 2 ago about them installing Wifi in Tower 2.   There is also wifi Access in the common areas of the main building (Activity center and lobby),  and I believe at the 2 main pool bars (Tower 3 an Tower 4)
> 
> Since they installed Wifi in Tower 2,   I'm going to assume they are upgrading the remaining towers with Wifi,    however I don't have any idea of the progress or timetable for these upgrades.   If you want to be ensured that you have wifi I'd probably recommend still bringing a wireless router until we get confirmation from people staying there on each tower.
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct.   Prior to Tower 6's construction,  the only Presidential units were the 4 bedroom units in the other towers.  When Tower 6 was constructed they added 1, 2, and 3 bedroom presidentials to the resort's inventory within that tower.
> 
> Since this is a timeshare resort with deeds sold based off a percentage of the total building's "value",    they cannot upgrade existing deluxe inventory to Presidential level inventory in existing buildings without potentially running into a large issue with owner deeds due to the increased point value of the existing towers.   (DVC AKL got around this issue when they built the second lodge when they reclassified and adjusted room catagories in the original lodge by adjusting the point values in the new building so that total resort inventory remained constant.   DVC also does their leases (No deeds since DVC works off a long-term lease type system) differently which allowed for fewer complications when they made these changes.)



Awesome. Thanks for the info. Off to buy a router now. 

Joe


----------



## labdogs42

So, if I want a good price on a 2 bedroom for Christmas week 2012, do i wait until 60 days out to trey and book it?  Or do I book it now?  I love the idea of doing a condo, especially at the holidays.  Then if the parks are crazy, we can just hang out in the condo (as opposed to a tiny room at POP or POR).  We have stayed on property many many times, but I really like the idea of Bonnett Creek.  I need some tips -  help a newbie out!


----------



## ibob52

JoeU said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the info. Off to buy a router now.
> 
> Joe



There is a benefit of using a personnal router vs a *shared/public* wifi connection ... personnal =  private and faster (probable).

Routers were installed in building 4 (end of May) and according to a couple of DISboard posts - Building 2 (early June).

Might be safe to assume wifi will be available entire Resort  (Buildings) soon ... but a phone call to Resort would be best.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Christmas week 2012, do i wait until 60 days out to trey and book it?


I just checked the Wyndham owners' site, and you are already too late.  There are no units of any size for a full week checking in on 12/21-22-23/12.  You will need to rent from someone who has booked the week speculatively hoping to rent it later.  And, you will probably not be getting a great deal on it---that's a huge week, demand-wise.

If you mean New Years Eve, there are a still a handful of 1BR Pres and 2BR Dlx units left checking in on 12/30/12, but nothing for the 28th or 29th.  I would not wait to book those.


----------



## eeyorepixie

I am at my 60 mark e-mailed Ken price at 4 am, when do you think I will get a quote.

VS gave me a quote and it was the same as before my 60 day window and way more expensive than other quotes that I have got already. So far the lowest is 1075. for 10 days...

I really want to book so I can just move on to other things. I guess I am just rambling...but only other planners will get my obsessive nature. ugggh, not a good waiter, it took forever to get to my 60 day mark.


----------



## Candleshoe

eeyorepixie said:


> I am at my 60 mark e-mailed Ken price at 4 am, when do you think I will get a quote.
> 
> VS gave me a quote and it was the same as before my 60 day window and way more expensive than other quotes that I have got already. So far the lowest is 1075. for 10 days...
> 
> I really want to book so I can just move on to other things. I guess I am just rambling...but only other planners will get my obsessive nature. ugggh, not a good waiter, it took forever to get to my 60 day mark.



I feel confident you'll get a quote tomorrow night!!    

You will _probably _get one even sooner than that!  I just thought if you can mentally assume tomorrow night,then you'll be excited when it comes sooner. 

Let's dance:


----------



## labdogs42

Brian Noble said:


> I just checked the Wyndham owners' site, and you are already too late.  There are no units of any size for a full week checking in on 12/21-22-23/12.  You will need to rent from someone who has booked the week speculatively hoping to rent it later.  And, you will probably not be getting a great deal on it---that's a huge week, demand-wise.
> 
> If you mean New Years Eve, there are a still a handful of 1BR Pres and 2BR Dlx units left checking in on 12/30/12, but nothing for the 28th or 29th.  I would not wait to book those.



I wanted 12/24-12/31 -- no go?  How do I check the availability?


----------



## JoeU

ibob52 said:


> There is a benefit of using a personnal router vs a *shared/public* wifi connection ... personnal =  private and faster (probable).
> 
> Routers were installed in building 4 (end of May) and according to a couple of DISboard posts - Building 2 (early June).
> 
> Might be safe to assume wifi will be available entire Resort  (Buildings) soon ... but a phone call to Resort would be best.



Did this today, and according to the person at the front desk, all rooms have wifi as of 3 days ago. I think I'll wait for confirmation here though. So as people stay on property, can you post if you had wifi in your room, and what room/building.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## ibob52

JoeU said:


> Did this today, and according to the person at the front desk, all rooms have wifi as of 3 days ago. I think I'll wait for confirmation here though. So as people stay on property, can you post if you had wifi in your room, and what room/building.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe


----------



## eeyorepixie

Candleshoe said:


> I feel confident you'll get a quote tomorrow night!!
> 
> You will _probably _get one even sooner than that!  I just thought if you can mentally assume tomorrow night,then you'll be excited when it comes sooner.
> 
> Let's dance:



I just reread his email and it said it will have a quote within 48 hours, so I am just being anxious. 

I was surprised by VS though the quote I got was the same as the quote I got 2 months ago. I have already recieved a quote 600 less than VS, I really thought they would have the best price from what I had read but I was wrong

I am itching to book...I think your right by this time tommorow night I think I will have booked. So I guess I just got to keep to keep swimming...just keep swimmingjust keep swimming


----------



## DCTooTall

labdogs42 said:


> So, if I want a good price on a 2 bedroom for Christmas week 2012, do i wait until 60 days out to trey and book it?  Or do I book it now?  I love the idea of doing a condo, especially at the holidays.  Then if the parks are crazy, we can just hang out in the condo (as opposed to a tiny room at POP or POR).  We have stayed on property many many times, but I really like the idea of Bonnett Creek.  I need some tips -  help a newbie out!


 

Christmas week.. Book ASAP.   The reason it's usually cheaper to rent at 60 days is from the resort offering discounts to owners in order to try and fill the week.  With high demand times like Christmas week,   the resort will end up booked long before any discounts are offered.





labdogs42 said:


> I wanted 12/24-12/31 -- no go?  How do I check the availability?



 I just checked the owners site and it looks like there is 1 2bdrm deluxr unit let for those dates as of right now.   As mentioned above,  I'd book ASAP if you are really wanting to go those dates.

  To check availability,  you have to own within the Wyndham system in order to be able to access their internal reservations system.   There is not a way for non-owners to check availabilty directly.  

Even then,  all I can see is the number of open reservations at the resort.  I cannot see how many of the existng reservations are behind held by people looking to rent out the reservation.


----------



## Photobee

I have a question about check in....we are driving and will possibly not get there until 10pm or later on our check in day.  If it happens to be later, how long will they hold our room for us?  If we arrive after midnight, will we have issues?


----------



## DCTooTall

Photobee said:


> I have a question about check in....we are driving and will possibly not get there until 10pm or later on our check in day.  If it happens to be later, how long will they hold our room for us?  If we arrive after midnight, will we have issues?



It's a time share resort,   so it's not like a hotel where after a certain time they'll turn around and resell your reservation.     You should have no problem if you arrive and check in after midnight.


----------



## Travellerman

Will be making our second trip to WBC soon.  It has been 2 years since we stayed there last, will I notice many changes?  Or is it the same as I remember?


----------



## Photobee

DCTooTall said:


> It's a time share resort,   so it's not like a hotel where after a certain time they'll turn around and resell your reservation.     You should have no problem if you arrive and check in after midnight.



thank you!  that makes me feel soooo much better!  Especially not knowing how traffic or the kiddos will be!


----------



## eeyorepixie

I am waiting for my rental agreement, we are doing this

I am so excited, I am asking for building 6 9th floor or above!

 Sherri let's dance!


----------



## Candleshoe

eeyorepixie said:


> I am waiting for my rental agreement, we are doing this
> 
> I am so excited, I am asking for building 6 9th floor or above!
> 
> Sherri let's dance!



 

Dancing with you Pammy, Dancin!! 

Let's go NOW!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Travellerman said:


> Will be making our second trip to WBC soon.  It has been 2 years since we stayed there last, will I notice many changes?  Or is it the same as I remember?



 Biggest difference you should notice:   All the construction is done.    The Hotel, which was the final building to be completed,   opened last October.

 The hotel is a nice addition to the resort complex since it adds a few new onsite restaurants.

Um....   The bus stop at the main lobby building has moved,  and is now located at a dedicated shelter/stop by Tower 1.  this is in addition to the stop by Tower 6.

I don't remember if Tower 6 was completed 2 years ago or not....  but it's now open as well,  complete with the pirate pool (and slide)



eeyorepixie said:


> I am waiting for my rental agreement, we are doing this
> 
> I am so excited, I am asking for building 6 9th floor or above!
> 
> Sherri let's dance!



  I'm pretty sure that unless you have a Presidential Unit,  you are most likely going to be out of luck with that request.   I think all the floors above 9 are exclusively presidential units in Tower 6.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I just checked the owners site and it looks like there is 1 2bdrm deluxr unit let for those dates as of right now.


gone.


----------



## Poohbug

Just back from our first stay at WBC.  Bought 6 nights off Ebay and had no problems with anything.  There was the sales pitch to get the parking pass, we refused the "breakfast" and was told that we would get a call later about it.  Never did get any calls.  No phone book in the room, so if you want to order food in, make sure you have the numbers.  Did  not have a building request and received building 2 ground floor-which was wonderful.  I would not have a problem staying in any building-the walk around the pond was nice and I did not find it to be a long walk to anything.  Next time we will make sure to have more days off from the parks so we can check out the resort better.

The kids loved having their own room and bathroom.  

Thanks everyone for all the great info in this thread.


----------



## BobbyBudnick

Anyone here gotten a quote for labor day weekend before? Need to get my disney fix. I paid $120 per night last week of March of this year. Hoping to get a better deal.


----------



## jennib

I have a 3 and 4 year old who can swim with their floaties on. Are they allowed in the bc pools? Just trying to decide if I should pack them.


----------



## kchristopher

jennib said:


> I have a 3 and 4 year old who can swim with their floaties on. Are they allowed in the bc pools? Just trying to decide if I should pack them.



on the same subject:  What are the restrictions on each of the water slides (height, etc.)?


----------



## mommagoof

Thinking of staying here next year, so try to get an idea of cost. How much is a 3 bedroom Presidential or 4 bedroom in June or July?


----------



## Branabb

jennib said:


> I have a 3 and 4 year old who can swim with their floaties on. Are they allowed in the bc pools? Just trying to decide if I should pack them.


My son swam with floaties in the pirate pool last year without any problems. The Pirate Pool is the only one my family was interested in (saltwater), so I can't speak for the other pools.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

mommagoof said:


> Thinking of staying here next year, so try to get an idea of cost. How much is a 3 bedroom Presidential or 4 bedroom in June or July?



We paid $1300 for a 3br pres in 2011 and $1600 for a 4 br pres in 2012. Both were mid June. Both were 7 nights.


----------



## mommagoof

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> We paid $1300 for a 3br pres in 2011 and $1600 for a 4 br pres in 2012. Both were mid June. Both were 7 nights.



Thank you!


----------



## adamandkate

anyone know if any of the uk companies do packages to bonnet creek? cant find one that does anywhere...


----------



## LadyBeBop

adamandkate said:


> anyone know if any of the uk companies do packages to bonnet creek? cant find one that does anywhere...



Do you mean a tour package including airline tickets, rooms and park tickets? 

I wouldn't think so.  Most transactions involving WBC are done between individuals, not with Wyndham itself.


----------



## cinderellamom123

mandysmom said:


> We're just starting to plan a trip for mid-August, 2012. I'd like to have a reference point before getting quotes. What is a reasonable per night rate for a 2 bedroom for this time of year? We are hoping to book 12 nights. Thanks!



The beginning of Aug is prime season.  After the 19th or so of Aug everything gets much cheaper.  Expect to pay more the first 2 to 3 weeks of August than other times of the year (excluding holidays etc.)  120 for a two bedroom would be a great price.  $120-$140 would be really good.


----------



## vettechick99

We leave tomorrow and I'm so excited! I can tell my mood has been lighter this week. 

Quick question about Tower 6. I know that my SIL will be in Tower 6 because Denise said it's the only one that has 2b Prez, and we want to be near them. So, IF we end up getting Tower 6, DH and I like to sit outside on the balcony in the afternoon, but I am scared that we'll be in the direct sunlight if we have lakeside. Am I right? I think I'd rather have east facing than lakeside if this is the case. 

Also, if SIL is going to be in Tower 6, she can go directly there right? She doesn't need to check in at the lobby?

Thanks!!!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

vettechick99 said:


> We leave tomorrow and I'm so excited! I can tell my mood has been lighter this week.
> 
> Quick question about Tower 6. I know that my SIL will be in Tower 6 because Denise said it's the only one that has 2b Prez, and we want to be near them. So, IF we end up getting Tower 6, DH and I like to sit outside on the balcony in the afternoon, but I am scared that we'll be in the direct sunlight if we have lakeside. Am I right? I think I'd rather have east facing than lakeside if this is the case.
> 
> Also, if SIL is going to be in Tower 6, she can go directly there right? She doesn't need to check in at the lobby?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Tower 6 Lakeside is in the sun in the afternoons.  View towards DTD is shaded in afternoons.

Tower 6 people can check in directly at Tower 6.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Peggy5555

Question, we have reserved a 2 bedroom for October.  How many adults can it sleep comfortably?  We have 2 more now joining us, for a total of 7 adults and one child.

Also, is the couch bed very comfortable and is it a queen or full.  I've read that the 2nd bedroom has full beds also?


----------



## DCTooTall

Peggy5555 said:


> Question, we have reserved a 2 bedroom for October.  How many adults can it sleep comfortably?  We have 2 more now joining us, for a total of 7 adults and one child.



A regular 2bdrm unit contains a king bed in the master bedroom,  2 doubles/queens in the 2nd bedroom,  and a pull out couch.

Since you know the makeup of your group,  You can probably figure it out from there.


----------



## Peggy5555

Our group consists of my husband and myself, my oldest son (32) and his girlfriend, my daughter and her husband, my youngest son (20) and my granddaughter (7).  I'm thinking My husband/I and the granddaughter sharing the king bed, my youngest son and daughter/husband sharing the 2nd bedroom, and my son/girlfriend taking the couch bed, as she has trouble sleeping?


----------



## Mommytink

We will be checking in next month for the first time.  We have a 2 bedroom presidential.  I need some guidance with a room request.  We really would like a firework view and view of Spaceship Earth and/or castle. Does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Anyone know the status of the WiFi installation in all the towers?   I'm hoping for tower 5.


----------



## JoeU

dancin Disney style said:


> Anyone know the status of the WiFi installation in all the towers?   I'm hoping for tower 5.



When I called the resort this week, they said the towers were completed 3 days earlier. I'm hoping there is confirmation here soon from people at the resort before I go out and buy a router.

Joe


----------



## JoeU

Mommytink said:


> We will be checking in next month for the first time.  We have a 2 bedroom presidential.  I need some guidance with a room request.  We really would like a firework view and view of Spaceship Earth and/or castle. Does anyone have a recommendation?



My understanding is all 2BR, and 3BR presidential suites are located in Tower 6 only. In Tower 6, there are no fireworks views unless you are on like the 19th floor (Presidential Reserve). Your view of Epcot is blocked by Tower 5 from this spot.

I wouldn't downgrade the room for the view though. Presidential suites are super nice. I'll be in mine in about a week! 

Joe


----------



## dancin Disney style

JoeU said:


> When I called the resort this week, they said the towers were completed 3 days earlier. I'm hoping there is confirmation here soon from people at the resort before I go out and buy a router.
> 
> Joe



Yes....hopefully someone can confirm this week.   I've already bought a router but it was only $15 so no big deal.   I would much prefer to not pack it....I'm bring enough already.


----------



## MomtoGKC

Does anybody know if Ken rents units for only 2 nights?  Last time we did 3 nights and his website only lists 3 nights and above.


----------



## dancin Disney style

MomtoGKC said:


> Does anybody know if Ken rents units for only 2 nights?  Last time we did 3 nights and his website only lists 3 nights and above.



Call him and ask.


----------



## mikana876

Does anyone know how much the maid service costs and what the service includes?


----------



## Libby

Just wondering what the difference between a regular 2-bed and presedential 2-bed is? We've booked a 2 bed (for 2A, 2C) but wonder if we should upgrade as we got such a great deal by staying here.


----------



## MomtoGKC

dancin Disney style said:


> Call him and ask.



I e-mailed him but he doesn't work on Sundays.  Juts thought I might be able to get a quick answer on here.


----------



## DCTooTall

Libby said:


> Just wondering what the difference between a regular 2-bed and presedential 2-bed is? We've booked a 2 bed (for 2A, 2C) but wonder if we should upgrade as we got such a great deal by staying here.



a TAD more square footage (not a whole lot),  upgraded stainless appliances and upgraded furnishings,   the couch is not a pull out in the presidential units,   granite countertops,  and hardwood floors.


Basically,  the primary differences are the presidential units have a bit more fancy/expensive decor,   and they are all located in tower 6.


----------



## suebedo

Here now, we checked in today.  This is our second stay.  We are in tower 4 for the second time.  In fact, we are one floor above the same room we were in last year.  We are facing the parking lot.  Last year were on the first floor, which wasn't the greatest because our patio had no view at all, it was completely covered by shrubs and plants.  It felt a bit cavelike with no view out the patio door.  This year we are on the second floor.  Not much better.  My question for you Bonnet Creek frequent fliers...Do you request a certain building /floor?  I requested a higher floor -in any tower but got 2nd floor parking lot view.  How can I get a nice view???Is it just luck?  We are planning on staying here again in October.
TIA


----------



## kleldridge

suebedo said:


> Here now, we checked in today.  This is our second stay.  We are in tower 4 for the second time.  In fact, we are one floor above the same room we were in last year.  We are facing the parking lot.  Last year were on the first floor, which wasn't the greatest because our patio had no view at all, it was completely covered by shrubs and plants.  It felt a bit cavelike with no view out the patio door.  This year we are on the second floor.  Not much better.  My question for you Bonnet Creek frequent fliers...Do you request a certain building /floor?  I requested a higher floor -in any tower but got 2nd floor parking lot view.  How can I get a nice view???Is it just luck?  We are planning on staying here again in October.
> TIA



At Spring Break I requested tower 5, fireworks view.  She told me she had a room ready for me but if I wanted to wait, she would see what she could do.  So, we busied ourselves in the parks for a few hours and they called when the room was ready.  We got our request but I don't know if it would be possible everytime.  Since I was willing to wait, I think she could make it happen.  This may not always be the case.   We always check in early.  This may better our chances.


----------



## cinderellamom123

MomtoGKC said:


> Does anybody know if Ken rents units for only 2 nights?  Last time we did 3 nights and his website only lists 3 nights and above.



The problem for just renting a few nights is that overall, it usually is more per night.  Just recently Wyndham started charging owners to put the reservation into the name of a guest.  After a 10 day vacation it is minimal but for one or two days it can make the daily rate go up substantially.  I used to do a one or two night here and there but now it is not as good a deal.


----------



## snappy

Monnytink, my understanding is that when a presidential building is booked by an owner, it is for a specific unit at the time of booking.  The owner should be able to tell you the unit number of the unit he reserved for you.

In building 6, the odd numbers face the lake, the even face the conservation area and towards Downtown Disney.  Building 5 does block the fireworks view all the way to the top floor, 19, for some units because building 6 is curved like a partial crescent shape, and Building 5 blocks the view of all but the highest fireworks.  However, the view of the lake and especially the sunset over the lake is wonderful.  I was in 1919, 2 room presidential, a few weeks ago and could see (from a  distance) the Dolphin hotel, Tower of Terror, the rooftops of the Carribbean beach all dead on, and Pop Century to the left. I also could see part of the Hilton Bonnet Creek building even further to the left.

You could not see the castle (way too far away) nor Space ship Earth from the unit where we stayed.  I actually never saw the fireworks from Fantasmic either but I think I was either not in the room at the right time or Fantasmic was cancelled due to rain.

We did stay in a 3 bedroom end unit in building 4 once where we were able to catch Illuminations and see fireworks during Fantasmic, but it was a deluxe unit not a presidential.

Hope that is helpful.

I do think there are some units in building 6 where you can see fireworks, perhaps the end of 6 that just outs past building 5 on the far end of the crescent curve of the building.  Maybe the resort can advise you.


----------



## disneyfreak7

Has anyone had the Christmas Day dinner buffet? Wondering how it is. Also how much would a taxi cost from Epcot to BC?


----------



## dancin Disney style

I've had packages shipped to myself at a WDW resort and I'm wondering if anyone does it at WBC?  

I'm looking to order some dance shoes for my DD.


----------



## MomtoGKC

cinderellamom123 said:


> The problem for just renting a few nights is that overall, it usually is more per night.  Just recently Wyndham started charging owners to put the reservation into the name of a guest.  After a 10 day vacation it is minimal but for one or two days it can make the daily rate go up substantially.  I used to do a one or two night here and there but now it is not as good a deal.




Yes, I knew about the extra fee, but when we split it between two families it still came out to be a great deal.


And FYI, I heard back from Ken & Denise - they do rent for 2 nights to prior customers.  Unfortunately my dates weren't available, but it is good to know for the future since we live close enough to do weekend trips.


----------



## Fundytrail

A couple of days ago I sent out two requests for quotes for 14 nights in April 2013, within hours I had a quote back from one and 48 hours has passed and no response from the other. 

Vacation Strategy provided a very reasonable quote so we are now booked in for April 2013


----------



## sherabby

Does anyone know where the links are to the pay it forwards? I cannot seem to find it.


----------



## disneyfreak7

disneyfreak7 said:


> Has anyone had the Christmas Day dinner buffet? Wondering how it is. Also how much would a taxi cost from Epcot to BC?


anyone?


----------



## trishwal

sherabby said:


> Does anyone know where the links are to the pay it forwards? I cannot seem to find it.




http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2663580


----------



## cherylsmike

I just booked our first stay at WBC!  Well I paid the deposit anyway. We will be there April 10-18 2013 before our very first (testing the waters) cruise on the Dream.  We left DH behind on our Christmas trip so its his turn.  Since it's just us we booked a 1 bedroom.  

We had Art of Animation Little Mermaid room booked, but DH wanted to make the dining plans and when he saw the sticker prices on the Disney meals (this is his 4th trip so I am not sure why this is a surprise except I did most of the planning) he said we needed to try a condo with a kitchen.  I had tried to get him to try WBC but he wanted to stay only on-site until he saw the meal prices.  

Turns out with a quote from VS we are saving over $300 from our Disney res.  I know I will miss the Disney magic and I am sad but we are calling it a recon trip for future trips with the kids.  Although I am certain I will not miss the value beds.  The are older now and one Disney room is not going to work anymore.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

cherylsmike said:


> I just booked our first stay at WBC!  Well I paid the deposit anyway. We will be there April 10-18 2013 before our very first (testing the waters) cruise on the Dream.  We left DH behind on our Christmas trip so its his turn.  Since it's just us we booked a 1 bedroom.
> 
> We had Art of Animation Little Mermaid room booked, but DH wanted to make the dining plans and when he saw the sticker prices on the Disney meals (this is his 4th trip so I am not sure why this is a surprise except I did most of the planning) he said we needed to try a condo with a kitchen.  I had tried to get him to try WBC but he wanted to stay only on-site until he saw the meal prices.
> 
> Turns out with a quote from VS we are saving over $300 from our Disney res.  I know I will miss the Disney magic and I am sad but we are calling it a recon trip for future trips with the kids.  Although I am certain I will not miss the value beds.  The are older now and one Disney room is not going to work anymore.



I understand your situation...even with multiple trips under your belt you can still cringe when you see the cost of dining at the table service restaurants.  Our DD's are getting into the tween stage and the extra room and bathroom at WBC is priceless in our opinion.  Then the savings on eating in for things like breakfast and the occasional dinner is icing on the cake, so to speak.  We were worried that we would miss staying on site, but we ended up loving it!  And the bonus is the location of WBC...you never leave WDW property until you drive down Chelonia Pkwy, so you are still surrounded by purple WDW signs!


----------



## ::danielle::

disneyfreak7 said:


> anyone?



I cannot answer about the buffet but a cab from Epcot to WBC cost about $10.


----------



## nilseks

Trying to figure out the best way to go about getting some food staples...

We are staying at Bonnet Creek for our next trip.  Cooking on vacation just isn't my thing, but we are planning to eat breakfast in the room most days to save some money (and also because my kids aren't big breakfast eaters and prefer to eat in the room).  

We're flying on SW so no paying to check an extra bag.  My kids are basically cereal eaters so I'm planning to bring box of cereal, maybe some snack bars, goldfish crackers, jar of nutella...things of that nature.  I want my vacation to start when I get off the plane and I don't want to spend a lot of time going to Publix or whatnot.   

Is there a store at WBC where I can get a gallon or two of milk, a case of pop, loaf of bread, a 6 pk of beer, etc.?  If so is it really expensive?  Or will the Hess gas station that's on property have items of that nature?


----------



## DCTooTall

nilseks said:


> Trying to figure out the best way to go about getting some food staples...
> 
> We are staying at Bonnet Creek for our next trip.  Cooking on vacation just isn't my thing, but we are planning to eat breakfast in the room most days to save some money (and also because my kids aren't big breakfast eaters and prefer to eat in the room).
> 
> We're flying on SW so no paying to check an extra bag.  My kids are basically cereal eaters so I'm planning to bring box of cereal, maybe some snack bars, goldfish crackers, jar of nutella...things of that nature.  I want my vacation to start when I get off the plane and I don't want to spend a lot of time going to Publix or whatnot.
> 
> Is there a store at WBC where I can get a gallon or two of milk, a case of pop, loaf of bread, a 6 pk of beer, etc.?  If so is it really expensive?  Or will the Hess gas station that's on property have items of that nature?



I know milk and some other stuff are available at the onsite shop.  Honestly,  the selection is extremely limited and expensive and generally not worth it.   The Hess station may also have some stuff,   but again,  overpriced and not necessarily worth it.

Depending upon what you are wanting,   if you don't want to make a store run,   You might want to look at one of the grocery delivery services such as Garden Grocer.  I don't know if they can do alcohol though.   

Personally,  I like making a run by the Walmart the day I arrive to grab some things when I fly in.   It doesn't take that long and that way I can get all the items I need and the exact brands or sizes that I want instead of relying on a limited selection available at most small convenience shops.  (Bonus:  the Walmart has a Liquor store at the front,  so I can also grab some rum or other tasty adult beverage so I can save some money at the pool bar.)


----------



## disneyfreak7

::danielle:: said:


> I cannot answer about the buffet but a cab from Epcot to WBC cost about $10.



Thanks....Is it true that there is a $fee for the cab to pull up to a park?
I wonder if we could hop on the WBC shuttle if we are staying on Disney property? no flames please, just wondering.


----------



## DCTooTall

disneyfreak7 said:


> Thanks....Is it true that there is a $fee for the cab to pull up to a park?
> I wonder if we could hop on the WBC shuttle if we are staying on Disney property? no flames please, just wondering.



Disney has an exclusive Contract with the Mears Company.  This means that all taxi's you see at the Park Taxi Stands (And at the resorts),  are Mears Cabs.   Mears cabs are also able to drop off passengers at the parks and resorts without any surcharges.

Other Cab companies are also allowed to drop people off at the Disney Parks,  but they must pay the $14 Taxi/Parking fee at the parking booths in order to get to the park drop-off point.   This is usually then passed along to the rider.  I believe it's also exclusively drop-offs to the 4 parks which charge a parking fee.


For EPCOT,   if you are catching a cab at the park and taking it back to the resort,  You don't have to worry about the fee.

If you are catching a cab at the resort,  and you get a MEARs cab (I believe the Checker Cabs are part of Mears in that area),   then you don't need to worry about the $14 surcharge to get dropped off at the park.      

 If you get another non-Mears affiliated Cab at the resort,   You can expect to either pay the additional $14 surcharge that Disney charges the cab company,    Or you could ask to be dropped off at the Boardwalk and then walk to the International Gateway entrance to EPCOT.


----------



## ShortStuff

budafam said:


> Thank you so much for the compliments on the video!  I messed up though and posted the wrong one... lol... this is the one with Bonnet Creek right in the beginning:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpZBTHVCm5c&feature=g-upl



They are both great and I truly enjoyed them!!  Your children are adorable, but tell your son I said he is handsone!!:   I am so happy you had such a wonderful vacation!!



casper_jj11 said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean to give the impression that we didn't have a good time. We did. It was wonderful despite the rain. And I did know in advance everything about housekeeping. What I didn't realize was how I'd feel about it. I was very much looking forward to staying at WBC especially considering the great price. And I did mention it was a beautiful resort. Just not for us. I knew I didn't want to stay in a condo or further offsite but just thought WBC was so close that I'd feel differently about it... but I didn't. And I know now so that's a good thing. We'll still stay there if we have a larger group but just not if there are only the five of us. I'm not the complaining type really. I just thought others might benefit from a returning view that was a bit different. If I had seen a few posts like mine, I may have realized earlier that it wouldn't really be for me. Just trying to help out.
> 
> I didn't know about the string and postal. We aren't from the US. I asked the shipping dept for string because I thought it would be easier to get the parcel off the conveyor belt when we decided to check it as luggage. I just assumed that when I was told they had boxes and paper that they'd have string too... my mistake.



You know, there is a great teacher called experience!!  I am happy you were lucky enough to figure out what is right for your family!!    That my dear is what will allow you to have and enjoy your future vacations!!

I  Disney Magic!!  I think it is what makes the difference between visiting Disney and other amusement parks/tourist destinations.  We used to own DVC, but due to a divorce in the family, we now own Shell and Wyndham points.  Despite our love for the magic, we know this is the way we can have the ability to still travel, with accom. we are used to, have wonderful vacations, with lots of room and family members along.  So, for us it is the trade off.  As a side point, we went to San Antonio for two nights, in a regular motel room.  My grandson walked in, looked around and said, 'Grandma, where's the rest of the house?'.    A bit spoiled I'd say, but since he is on the autism spectrum, it makes a difference in his experience.

We priced out a trip, with free dining at pop.  We figured out that by the time we bought park tickets through Disney (we are buying military tickets), paying rack rate for the room, we can get our 2 bedroom condo, still eat lunch in the parks, pay for parking and have family along.

Does it mean we need to cook a few meals?  Yeppers, but we also get to eat out, eat at the parks, and do easy, inexpensive meals, like rotisserie chickens, pork roast in a crockpot and hamb. helper, which my grandmunchkins like.

I will freely admit, I would rather still be a disney snob, but unfortunately, life has thrown me a fast ball.

Thank you for sharing your experience, as those are the same concerns I had when we first started condo vacations.  Now, I will never look back!!!:

This of course is the most important thing about life!!  Our differences is what makes the world go around and makes life as interesting as it is!!!


----------



## osugal

For people who stay off site....what are your park plans like? Do you go every day? Is there any reason to do park hoppers?


----------



## eeyorepixie

cherylsmike said:


> I just booked our first stay at WBC!  Well I paid the deposit anyway. We will be there April 10-18 2013 before our very first (testing the waters) cruise on the Dream.  We left DH behind on our Christmas trip so its his turn.  Since it's just us we booked a 1 bedroom.
> 
> We had Art of Animation Little Mermaid room booked, but DH wanted to make the dining plans and when he saw the sticker prices on the Disney meals (this is his 4th trip so I am not sure why this is a surprise except I did most of the planning) he said we needed to try a condo with a kitchen.  I had tried to get him to try WBC but he wanted to stay only on-site until he saw the meal prices.
> 
> Turns out with a quote from VS we are saving over $300 from our Disney res.  I know I will miss the Disney magic and I am sad but we are calling it a recon trip for future trips with the kids.  Although I am certain I will not miss the value beds.  The are older now and one Disney room is not going to work anymore.


Hey Cheryl long time no see There are 3 of us in the AVC staying at WBC this August. A cruise in April I have one booked in April too for 4 days on the Wonder, but will be cancelling because I want a 7 day on the Fantasy in 2014 when the dates come out
I just wanted to give you a big Ol'Queenie hug


----------



## sherabby

trishwal said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2663580



Thank you!


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

ShortStuff said:


> They are both great and I truly enjoyed them!!  Your children are adorable, but tell your son I said he is handsone!!:   I am so happy you had such a wonderful vacation!!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, there is a great teacher called experience!!  I am happy you were lucky enough to figure out what is right for your family!!    That my dear is what will allow you to have and enjoy your future vacations!!
> 
> I  Disney Magic!!  I think it is what makes the difference between visiting Disney and other amusement parks/tourist destinations.  We used to own DVC, but due to a divorce in the family, we now own Shell and Wyndham points.  Despite our love for the magic, we know this is the way we can have the ability to still travel, with accom. we are used to, have wonderful vacations, with lots of room and family members along.  So, for us it is the trade off.  As a side point, we went to San Antonio for two nights, in a regular motel room.  My grandson walked in, looked around and said, 'Grandma, where's the rest of the house?'.    A bit spoiled I'd say, but since he is on the autism spectrum, it makes a difference in his experience.
> 
> We priced out a trip, with free dining at pop.  We figured out that by the time we bought park tickets through Disney (we are buying military tickets), paying rack rate for the room, we can get our 2 bedroom condo, still eat lunch in the parks, pay for parking and have family along.
> 
> Does it mean we need to cook a few meals?  Yeppers, but we also get to eat out, eat at the parks, and do easy, inexpensive meals, like rotisserie chickens, pork roast in a crockpot and hamb. helper, which my grandmunchkins like.
> 
> I will freely admit, I would rather still be a disney snob, but unfortunately, life has thrown me a fast ball.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience, as those are the same concerns I had when we first started condo vacations.  Now, I will never look back!!!:
> 
> This of course is the most important thing about life!!  Our differences is what makes the world go around and makes life as interesting as it is!!!



My wife and I also love Disney Magic. We also love saving money (trying to retire) and we always have a hard time deciding where to stay. We can stay in hotels, some nice ones for free because of my wifes job. We have stayed on property and now we will try WBC this October. We were not able to have children so it's just the two of us. My first trip to Disney was 7 years ago. We started with reasonable hotels in Kissimmee (ten minutes away) and graduated to nicer suites, then Disney property. We love Disney so much that shying away from $300.00 nights on property is hard to do but easier by the pocketbook. WBC will be less than $90 a night for a two bedroom and looks to be very fun. I don't like the issues some people have of small rooms, crowds, lesser ammenities of the value resorts to save money. We need two rooms until one of us??? stops snoring. We always have had non-expiring tickes and the meal plans are a waste for her appitite. So those specials don't interest us. What we will miss tho is the Magical Express and having  simply said: our best and most relaxing vacation ever at Fort Wilderness. The best ever! Quiet secluded not over crowded but all the Disney we wanted. It is true you get what you pay for some times. I am hoping and for what I've read here should have a great time at WBC. A few more people but a lot of offerings. It is hard to choose sometimes. Some realy great reviews have been posted here.


----------



## Upatnoon

osugal said:


> For people who stay off site....what are your park plans like? Do you go every day? Is there any reason to do park hoppers?


Here's how we "hop" from park to park.

We will go to MK or another park in the morning, take an afternoon break at the resort, then go to Epcot for dinner or for a treat at the bakery in France.

Or in the fall, we go to Animal Kingdom during the day, take a break, then go to Hollywood studios at night for the Osborne lights.

Or we may go to Epcot during the day, take break, then go over to MK to see wishes.


----------



## descovy

We are in tower 3 and have wifi.  Considering our room is a parking lot view with tube TVs and laminate counters (horrors!)  it's same to assume all the "preferred" towers have it too.

We (2 parents 3 kids) have enjoyed our stay.  In our situation, we are using time share points for free given by my aunt since she won't be using them this year.  Orlando was the only city with summer openings in our 1000 mi driving radius.

We have spent 1 day at Universal IOA, and 2 half days exploring downtown Disney and monorail resorts.  Today is my dh's birthday so we will rent a cabana and hang by the pool.

While enjoyable, we feel very much at home.  As in, I do laundry, he takes out the trash.  I prep food, he cleans the kitchen.  All have to remember to make their beds and pick up their towels.  Been grocery shopping and grocery unloading.  Sure feels like home!    Dh was super excited to BBQ on the grills which I happily obliged, to which I reminded him that at home we just call BBQ hamburgers "Tuesday"... Somehow more exciting here ???


----------



## ez

We used to be DVC owners at Boardwalk, and spent alot of time on Disney property. I have to say Bonnet Creek has completely won me over. The huge suites for reasonable prices, being able to park yourselves in front of your building (I did like OKW for that too) not walking a mile to the elevator and not getting reprimanded for having a beer by the pool! Last time we were over we did the character breakfast at Beach Club, and seeing the commotion in the lobby and people seeming to be lined up in all these different areas of the hotel, or whatever, I couldnt wait to get back to bonnet creek. We have spent a fortune staying on Disney property over the years and at the time I thought it was worth it....no more! Maybe I'm just getting older, but I am over that!


----------



## eeyorepixie

I feel the need for someone to post a nic looooong review


----------



## nilseks

DCTooTall said:


> I know milk and some other stuff are available at the onsite shop.  Honestly,  the selection is extremely limited and expensive and generally not worth it.   The Hess station may also have some stuff,   but again,  overpriced and not necessarily worth it.
> 
> Depending upon what you are wanting,   if you don't want to make a store run,   You might want to look at one of the grocery delivery services such as Garden Grocer.  I don't know if they can do alcohol though.
> 
> Personally,  I like making a run by the Walmart the day I arrive to grab some things when I fly in.   It doesn't take that long and that way I can get all the items I need and the exact brands or sizes that I want instead of relying on a limited selection available at most small convenience shops.  (Bonus:  the Walmart has a Liquor store at the front,  so I can also grab some rum or other tasty adult beverage so I can save some money at the pool bar.)



Thanks DCTooTall!  Appreciate the info.  We have used GardenGrocer in the past and liked them.  Just figured since we'll have a car this time I would try to pick up a few things, but I guess you can't have it both ways.    I'm thrifty so I don't want to spend a ton on groceries.  

Can you give me the general location of this Walmart?  I know there are a few in the area; I'd prefer to hit the closest one so I can zip in and out.


----------



## Miz Diz

Which towers have been Refurbished or at least got new sofas? I need to request a tower. I was thinking 2 or 5. I know if our room has a torn sofa or the room is in bad shape, my dh will never stay offsite again. my friend told me to request tower 6, but i would love to try for a fireworks view. Our trips are overlapping by 2 days. She said she always stays in 6.


----------



## DCTooTall

osugal said:


> For people who stay off site....what are your park plans like? Do you go every day? Is there any reason to do park hoppers?



 Honestly,  I think from a park touring standpoint,  Everybody tours the parks in their own way.  That won't change much on a personal level between staying onsite and offsite.

Ultimately I think there are only 2 factors from offsite that could change a person's personal preferences on how they tour the parks.   1. Since you are offsite,  You can't take advantage of EMH, so it's a non-factor for you.  [some people only get park-hoppers so they can take advantage of EMH, then park-hop to a less crowded non-EMH park during the day].   and 2.,  Since it's much less expensive to stay offsite compared to onsite,  you may be able to afford a longer trip and more time around the parks.

So the question on if there is any reason to do parkhoppers,  it really comes down to a personal preference.  If the only reason you did parkhoppers was so that you could take advantage of EMH while enjoying the day in a non-EMH less crowded park....  Then no.  You probably don't need Park-hoppers.     If you are someone who enjoys park hopping,   then staying onsite of offsite isn't going to change that.      Then you have the whole fact that if you are lengthening your trip from what you normally stay onsite,    Parkhoppers may be worthwhile for you since you can spend the extra days going back and hitting favorites in the different parks or things you missed on your first go-round in the park.




nilseks said:


> Thanks DCTooTall!  Appreciate the info.  We have used GardenGrocer in the past and liked them.  Just figured since we'll have a car this time I would try to pick up a few things, but I guess you can't have it both ways.    I'm thrifty so I don't want to spend a ton on groceries.
> 
> Can you give me the general location of this Walmart?  I know there are a few in the area; I'd prefer to hit the closest one so I can zip in and out.



I think I remember the Walmart directions from the resort were added to the first post awhile ago.

My personal favorite is the one off 535....  it's also the easiest to swing by on your way to the resort from the airport (if you take the southern airport route)


----------



## Bellamouse

osugal said:


> For people who stay off site....what are your park plans like? Do you go every day? Is there any reason to do park hoppers?



This seemed like an odd question to me (not being critical of you - it just made me scratch my head) - I couldn't figure out what where someone stayed had to do with park hoppers or not?  

Someone else kind of answered that question for me, but as someone who has stayed off property on all trips but one, how we tour has nothing to do with where we stay.  

We buy 10 day non expiring tickets, not tickets specifically for one trip, so for us, each day is worth about $40 (roughly).    Also, we are just two adults with no kids, so there is no way we would spend an entire day at MK, and no way we would waste the extra half day doing nothing when the tickets cost us $40 each.

I say $40 because our 10 day non expiring, park hopper WPF&M tickets were about 600 each.   Because we use our WPF&M just for water parks, and spend a whole day there, we count them as another day.  So 10 park days and 6 waterpark days is 16 days that never expire.

So we try to maximize our value for that $80 or so dollars we spend for park admission each day, and go half days to different parks.  We also don't much care for DHS so only spend a half day there.  We can also finish AK in about a half day so we would go to another park that day as well. 

For us, it would be a big waste to spend $80 to spend only a half day at a park.   So park hoppers are a must.  

Because we go from 9 am to 9 pm every day at the parks, with no break in the afternoon, we don't need EMH.  We wouldn't go much earlier than 9 anyway (heck, it's vacation - I don't want to get up that early!) and after 12 hours in the parks, I'm dead and want a dip in the hot tub back at the hotel before bed.  So 9 pm is plenty late enough for us.  So we don't need late EMH either.  

I can totally see though how other people do things differently, but for us, it makes zero difference whether we stay onsite or offsite - we always tour the same way.  

We stayed onsite once and actually didn't much care for it - only because we didn't feel we got a good value for what we paid (and we were on an airline discount but it still wasn't what I would call "cheap", and we thought it was still too much compared to what you got).   But I digress....

We also do a water park only day, a day "off" - maybe hang at the hotel, DTD, whatever, and some trips we do Universal.  So not all our days are spent in Disney parks. So out of a typical 7 day trip, we use 4 Disney days and 1 waterpark day (from our tickets).  So our tickets last us at least 2 trips and then some.  We still have 3 waterpark visits on our old tickets from 3 trips ago....  Love the non-expiring tickets!


----------



## katallo

Miz Diz said:


> Which towers have been Refurbished or at least got new sofas? I need to request a tower. I was thinking 2 or 5. I know if our room has a torn sofa or the room is in bad shape, my dh will never stay offsite again. my friend told me to request tower 6, but i would love to try for a fireworks view. Our trips are overlapping by 2 days. She said she always stays in 6.



When we were there a few months ago, management said Tower 3 was the final tower to be refurbished and it was in progress.  That being said, we have stayed in Tower 1 and 2 and had a nice lake/fireworks view.  Last trip, we were in Tower 4 and had a terrible sofa.  Our friends were also in 4 and their sofa was worse than ours. Management did tell us that the new sofas were in transit, so that problem should certainly be solved by now.  Hope this helps. I understand about your DH.  Mine was not happy with the sofa when we checked in, but we had to live with it


----------



## Chelley00

Bellamouse said:


> I can totally see though how other people do things differently, but for us, it makes zero difference whether we stay onsite or offsite - we always tour the same way.



Same here.  We've stayed offsite in houses and we've stayed onsite, and I still plan my days exactly the same way.  If I build in a break, we take it no matter where we are.  Then there are days where we are in the parks from sunup to sundown.  

And we've NEVER had park hoppers.  If we spend half a day in a park and we are done, we leave and swim in the pool or go to bed early, we don't go back to a different park.


----------



## osugal

We were planning to go back to WDW next year again and stay club level deluxe.  We love staying CL so that means we must stay deluxe.  It's a huge expense for the trip but I justify that we don't go every year.  And, I really like being on property, park hopping etc.  

Since seeing all of the pictures of BC I'm seriously considering switching.  Still being so close to WDW and having all of that beautiful space...for so much less expense!  Having a kitchen and laundry facilities would be wonderful.  It's so appealing to me.

The only thing I'm worried about is that I'll miss being able to just go back and forth from the parks as easily.  I know they have shuttles but it sounds like most suggest driving.  We usually stay at BCR and we can walk to Epcot in 5 minutes so we would often just go there for dinner if we wanted to.

Do most of you go to the parks less when staying at BC rather than staying on site?  I can't see much reason to do park hoppers since it will be less convenient to go to more than one a day.  Not that it's a big deal....just trying to process how much this would change our park plans.


----------



## Chelley00

I posted just above you, but I think we might spend a little more time in the parks when we stay offsite.  We just get there, park, spend our day, eat dinner and then sometimes stay for fireworks, sometimes not.  We definitely don't do less.


----------



## DCTooTall

osugal said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is that I'll miss being able to just go back and forth from the parks as easily.  I know they have shuttles but it sounds like most suggest driving.  We usually stay at BCR and we can walk to Epcot in 5 minutes so we would often just go there for dinner if we wanted to.
> 
> Do most of you go to the parks less when staying at BC rather than staying on site?  I can't see much reason to do park hoppers since it will be less convenient to go to more than one a day.  Not that it's a big deal....just trying to process how much this would change our park plans.



It's no more inconvenient to do park-hoppers when staying offsite than onsite.

If you take the Wyndham Shuttle to the parks,   There is nothing preventing you from using Disney Transportation once at the parks to hop from one location to another.  You can then catch the Wyndham Shuttle at your new park to get back to the resort without needing to go back to the one you started at.

 If you drive,    again,  you can use Disney Transportation to park hop,   Or you can even just use your car to park-hop.  Driving can actually be quicker since you don't need to worry about waiting for the next Disney bus,  and if you show your parking receipt from the first park to the 2nd's parking gates,  you don't need to pay to park again.  ("free" hopping for your car.   )


----------



## osugal

That makes sense - thanks everyone.  I guess the reason I thought it would change things is just feeling like the parks aren't as convenient.  I think of staying on-site as being able to conveniently go back and forth between the hotels and parks as often as you want.  When I think of being off-site I would think that you would leave once for the day and stay as long as possible....then return for the evening.  I'm probably being too narrow-minded in my view of it.  That's probably because the other time I stayed off-site it wasn't nearly as close as BC.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## DCTooTall

osugal said:


> That makes sense - thanks everyone.  I guess the reason I thought it would change things is just feeling like the parks aren't as convenient.  I think of staying on-site as being able to conveniently go back and forth between the hotels and parks as often as you want.  When I think of being off-site I would think that you would leave once for the day and stay as long as possible....then return for the evening.  I'm probably being too narrow-minded in my view of it.  That's probably because the other time I stayed off-site it wasn't nearly as close as BC.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!



Totally understandable.

   Just think of it this way....  Wyndham Bonnet Creek is closer to the parks than some of the DTD area resorts (and definitely more convenient to the major thoroughfares).   It's practically next to CBR (Separated by a fence,  drainage ditch/creek, Some Trees,   and a roadway)


----------



## kleldridge

osugal said:


> We were planning to go back to WDW next year again and stay club level deluxe.  We love staying CL so that means we must stay deluxe.  It's a huge expense for the trip but I justify that we don't go every year.  And, I really like being on property, park hopping etc.
> 
> Since seeing all of the pictures of BC I'm seriously considering switching.  Still being so close to WDW and having all of that beautiful space...for so much less expense!  Having a kitchen and laundry facilities would be wonderful.  It's so appealing to me.
> 
> The only thing I'm worried about is that I'll miss being able to just go back and forth from the parks as easily.  I know they have shuttles but it sounds like most suggest driving.  We usually stay at BCR and we can walk to Epcot in 5 minutes so we would often just go there for dinner if we wanted to.
> 
> Do most of you go to the parks less when staying at BC rather than staying on site?  I can't see much reason to do park hoppers since it will be less convenient to go to more than one a day.  Not that it's a big deal....just trying to process how much this would change our park plans.



We have a car with us each time we have been.  So, we were already in the habit of hopping in the car instead of waiting (sometimes too long) for a bus.  Staying at WBC just makes it easier to get "home."  When we stayed at the cramped moderates, it would take just as long to get back to the room.  We sometimes stayed at the parks longer just because the room was uncomfortable to hang out in.  Not a problem at WBC!  

Also, you can easily rationalize going to WDW every year because you save so much $ on the room, it's like getting to go once for free!


----------



## dizneechic

osugal said:


> We were planning to go back to WDW next year again and stay club level deluxe.  We love staying CL so that means we must stay deluxe.  It's a huge expense for the trip but I justify that we don't go every year.  And, I really like being on property, park hopping etc.
> 
> Since seeing all of the pictures of BC I'm seriously considering switching.  Still being so close to WDW and having all of that beautiful space...for so much less expense!  Having a kitchen and laundry facilities would be wonderful.  It's so appealing to me.
> 
> The only thing I'm worried about is that I'll miss being able to just go back and forth from the parks as easily.  I know they have shuttles but it sounds like most suggest driving.  We usually stay at BCR and we can walk to Epcot in 5 minutes so we would often just go there for dinner if we wanted to.
> 
> Do most of you go to the parks less when staying at BC rather than staying on site?  I can't see much reason to do park hoppers since it will be less convenient to go to more than one a day.  Not that it's a big deal....just trying to process how much this would change our park plans.



We're a family of 5 so pretty much forced into a Deluxe or value suite (no thank you!), and also only do club level onsite.  We're Poly folk though.    For us CL meant space to spread out because in the rooms were on top of one another, and breakfast in the lounge was heaven - so simple, ready when we were (got us to the parks quickly).

At Bonnet Creek we missed watching Wishes from the lounge the most, everything else was worth the exchange/savings.  We spent on our week at BC what 2 nights Poly CL cost us - 'nuff said! 

We did visit the parks a little differently, but really it didn't effect our touring that much.  We always had our own car regardless of onsite or off, so drove everywhere (except to MK of course, LOL!) when at the Poly.  We would typically hit our park of choice for rope drop and go until mid afternoon.  If onsite we would go somewhere for dinner (typically had ADR's on the loop) and then back to the resort to relax for a few, change into jammies and watch wishes from the lounge with drinks/desserts and then straight to bed.  When at BC we hit our park of choice at RD, stay till mid afternoon, and then we would either hit the resort for a few and then drive and park at the boardwalk and check out things there and stroll into EPCOT though IG for a bite/illuminations or we would relax in the room, cook dinner and enjoy the resort.  We missed our nightly wishes, but it made the one time we did CM then walked to MK for ELP and Wishes that much more special (my kids had never seen wishes from in the parks!).

Regarding hoppers, you can always add them if/when you decide you need them.  It costs the same to do it now or on the last day, so you don't need to have the expense until your SURE you need it.  We tend to hop regardless of on or off site because we like to wind down our evenings with a little stroll and sights.  Then again we've been to the parks often enough that we don't feel compelled to go go go all the time, that's what our mornings are for!


----------



## armmom

We are going on our 1st vacation in 8 years with our 3 DS and are staying at WBC. We are booked through VS but I was wondering what tower do we request? Do we want a fireworks or a pool veiw? We will be in the park for 3 days but 2 days we want to hang around the pool.  This trip is really special to us. Our middle son is in REMISSION!!!!!!!  And we need a smooth and fun time!!!Would love some feedback as to what would be a great tower and view!!!  LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!


----------



## cherylsmike

eeyorepixie said:


> Hey Cheryl long time no see There are 3 of us in the AVC staying at WBC this August. A cruise in April I have one booked in April too for 4 days on the Wonder, but will be cancelling because I want a 7 day on the Fantasy in 2014 when the dates come out
> I just wanted to give you a big Ol'Queenie hug


warning please excuse our reunion

Queenie!!!  If 3 AVC'ers are here than I must be in the right place!  I am just getting my feet weet with a 3 day.  My motion sickness can be really bad.  What better way to test it than a boat ride with Mickey.  Maybe I will join you on the Fantasy if this little boat ride is as wonderful as it sounds.  

I was hoping to upgrade from Art of Animation to Riverside for this trip.  And I think I am going to really miss it.  But I will not miss the beds that were a little to hard.  Your trip is so close.  Your going to give me the Queenie report, right!  You must be so excitied.  I'm so excited for you!

I love your countdown "Shut up and Have Fun!" classic AVC!


----------



## Disfan15

Can they take any requests at check in for Wyndham Bonnet Creek?
Also what is the best building and view? Won't lake view be loud from the pools nearby?


----------



## nancy155

I cannot believe how quickly the time is flying by!  We leave four weeks from today.  At this time in one month we will be getting our rental from the airport and headed to Publix on our way to WBC!!!!!


----------



## kleldridge

Just checked into a presidential suite.  Having stayed at WBC 3 other times, I must say I was thoroughly impeessed.  Didn't get to check in early but busied ourselves at Epcot.  Love the extra space and memories in the presidential!


----------



## nancy155

kleldridge said:


> Just checked into a presidential suite.  Having stayed at WBC 3 other times, I must say I was thoroughly impeessed.  Didn't get to check in early but busied ourselves at Epcot.  Love the extra space and memories in the presidential!



Here's to hoping you and yours have a perfect vacation!


----------



## ibob52

Disfan15 said:


> Can they take any requests at check in for Wyndham Bonnet Creek?
> Also what is the best building and view? Won't lake view be loud from the pools nearby?



Yes they will consider requests / preferences at check in.

Sometime's  LUCK and time of arrival can be a important factor in what you can negotiate with the front desk.
I arrived @ 7pm on Saturday  
the line was short at that time (not so @ 4pm *insert patience*)

So I was able to discuss @ check in *my preference* (if available) =  Building 6 / High Floor / Lake view ... 
after they checked the system ...  I was offered  a few different options (low floor / parking lot view / etc)  ... 
I was able to chose ... Building 4 / 9th Floor / Lake View.

The pool area activities with *microphone* usage (Karaoke - Games - etc) are quite loud (while on the balcolny)
with the sliding Glass Door shut = room was quiet. 
Much lower floors of same building I would not ... think so.

From my observance of WBC (layout) ... IIRC 
Not all ...  Lake / pool view rooms ... are in  Buildings 
that are directly behind / near a pool.

The actual noise from the pool area was not noticable (High Floor)
during normal use ... but with the organized activities = it can be loud (microphone).

Depending on the room location in the building ... one end of the same building 
may not have the same experience as the other end of same building.  

I had the Best vacation ever ~ WBC


----------



## Disfan15

Thank you so much ibob52. i appreciate it but i just have another question about tower 6. isn't it just presidential suites in tower 6?
Feel free to give me other recommendations.
Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

armmom said:


> We are going on our 1st vacation in 8 years with our 3 DS and are staying at WBC. We are booked through VS but I was wondering what tower do we request? Do we want a fireworks or a pool veiw? We will be in the park for 3 days but 2 days we want to hang around the pool.  This trip is really special to us. Our middle son is in REMISSION!!!!!!!  And we need a smooth and fun time!!!Would love some feedback as to what would be a great tower and view!!!  LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!





Disfan15 said:


> Can they take any requests at check in for Wyndham Bonnet Creek?
> Also what is the best building and view? Won't lake view be loud from the pools nearby?



I'll answer boths of these together since there is some overlap.

The "best tower and view" really can be subjective based off what you are looking for.  In general,  there really isn't a bad one (with the possible exception of a couple rooms across the entire resort).   With the recent refurbs of the oldest towers, and the addition of wifi in each tower,  I'd honestly be comfortable saying that each person's "best" could be different.  That said,   Let's talk about the different factors you may want to consider it determine your best location.

1. Fireworks vs. Lake/pool view.  Everyone has their preference,   and other than a small number of rooms on higher floors of Towers 1,2, and 3,  They tend to be exclusive of each other.  As a result,   this may be one of the items you would like to consider in choosing your preferences.    Personally,  I prefer a lake view.  The reason for this is that the fireworks only happen once per night, and depending upon your location you might get a good view of them,  or not.  Since I'm often out at the parks when the fireworks would be set off,  I personally would rather have a lake view that I can enjoy the entire day.      Noise is not really a concern I've found during most of the day when I have the balcony door closed.  A couple nights of the week they may have kareoke or piano players at the pool bars at towers 3 and 4,  and these guys can be a bit louder...  but it's still not bad with the doors closed..... at least on the higher floors.

2. Tower location.   Some people want to be near a slide pool.  Others like the be near a lazy river.  Some like Bar proximty,   or even the activity center or shuttle stops.   And now that the hotel is open,   some people may like being close to it and the morning coffee or restauant options it has.   For this,  I just recommend learning where everything is at the resort so you can determine if a particular tower is better for you.

3. Parking.   Overall,  parking is easy to find in every tower.   There are however also 2 parking garages at the resort.   For me,  I prefer being in a tower where I can use one of the garages since I can easily find a spot when I get back at night (Just turn into the garage and I'll find a spot on my way up,   instead of the surface lot routine of going up/down aisles trying to find the closest open spot)..... and I'm also guaranteed a spot in the shade, so that my car is cooler when I finally decide to head out the next day.

4. Tower Size.   Some people don't like being too high up,   so the fact the older buildings are shorter than the newer buildings can be a plus for them.  The taller towers do tend to have more elevators however,  so there isn't a big noticable difference in wait times between the different towers.


  And there may even be other preferences you have that I didn't touch upon.     If you let us know certain things you are wanting or value,   we might be able to help narrow down what kind of request to make.



Disfan15 said:


> Thank you so much ibob52. i appreciate it but i just have another question about tower 6. isn't it just presidential suites in tower 6?
> Feel free to give me other recommendations.
> Thanks!



No.  Tower 6's upper floors (above floor 9?) are exclusively Presidential units,    but the lower floors are regular Deluxe units.


----------



## Disfan15

Thanks DCTooTall! That was very helpful. Now can you call ahead to make the requests and can it be guaranteed? Now I'm not sure about this but are there any tips?
Happy Summer!


----------



## rdevine10

Hi everyone,

We have stayed at WBC a couple times before and we LOVE it! We are looking at planning an August 2013 vacation- likely 12 to 14 nights. I am just trying to get an idea of cost per night in August- we are looking at checking in MID august say August 10 or 11th. I know with Vacation upgrades 60 days out you can pay $120 for a 2 bedroom during that time. Anyone book for August and can share what they are paying? 

thanks!


----------



## cinderellamom123

rdevine10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have stayed at WBC a couple times before and we LOVE it! We are looking at planning an August 2013 vacation- likely 12 to 14 nights. I am just trying to get an idea of cost per night in August- we are looking at checking in MID august say August 10 or 11th. I know with Vacation upgrades 60 days out you can pay $120 for a 2 bedroom during that time. Anyone book for August and can share what they are paying?
> 
> thanks!



If they have availability 60 days or earlier, can get it from Vacation Upgrades for $120 or so.  We booked prior to 60 days out and got it for $135.  We had to book flights etc. and didn't want to take the chance that they would not have space.  Give Ken a ring at Vac. upgrades and he can give you your options.
You may even get it slightly cheaper as my dates are 8/3 to 8/15


----------



## staceyeileen

Hello!  I haven't read this whole thread (obviously!), but can anyone tell me is BC still a good value if only for a short trip? We are staying 3 nights.


----------



## Disfan15

staceyeileen said:


> Hello!  I haven't read this whole thread (obviously!), but can anyone tell me is BC still a good value if only for a short trip? We are staying 3 nights.



Hello,
Yes, it is a good value no mater what! I hear that  BC is a fantastic resort! Whether it is a short stay or long stay your money and stay will be worth the trip. BC has a lot to offer you while your stay!
Just have fun!


----------



## ibob52




----------



## lindaprvs

Last year we stayed at BC for a week and absolutly loved it!! I can't for the life of me remember our room number but we had a 3 bedroom condo In building 4-10th floor I know we had a parking lot view but a great view of fireworks...we loved it! 

I want to call and request a lake view this year- but also want to see fireworks. .....
What is the best tower for a 2 bedroom lake view- and fireworks view. ? Thanks!! 
So exicted about our second trip to BC!! This year we are going to seaworld!


----------



## eeyorepixie

cherylsmike said:


> warning please excuse our reunion
> 
> Queenie!!!  If 3 AVC'ers are here than I must be in the right place!  I am just getting my feet weet with a 3 day.  My motion sickness can be really bad.  What better way to test it than a boat ride with Mickey.  Maybe I will join you on the Fantasy if this little boat ride is as wonderful as it sounds.
> 
> I was hoping to upgrade from Art of Animation to Riverside for this trip.  And I think I am going to really miss it.  But I will not miss the beds that were a little to hard.  Your trip is so close.  Your going to give me the Queenie report, right!  You must be so excitied.  I'm so excited for you!
> 
> I love your countdown "Shut up and Have Fun!" classic AVC!



Butchie, Candleshoe and myself all have stays this August at WBC 

So yes you are right in line with the offsite AVC'ers choice
WBC seems to be as close to onsite as offsite can be, and it is beautiful. I will miss on site magic but not 5 of us crammed into POR. I am looking forward to this new adventure and all the firsts because of staying off site!

I will give you a full report, if you give me one on the boaty floaty


----------



## Disfan15

lindaprvs said:


> Last year we stayed at BC for a week and absolutly loved it!! I can't for the life of me remember our room number but we had a 3 bedroom condo In building 4-10th floor I know we had a parking lot view but a great view of fireworks...we loved it!
> 
> I want to call and request a lake view this year- but also want to see fireworks. .....
> What is the best tower for a 2 bedroom lake view- and fireworks view. ? Thanks!!
> So exicted about our second trip to BC!! This year we are going to seaworld!



Hello,
For a 2 bdrm lake view can be in any building in a lake view room. However it can be a little noisy without the sliding glass window shut from the activities that are happening from the pool and bar. A high floor will not be noisy.
For firework view the newest buildings are the closest to the fireworks. So if you have a firework view make sure its on the high floor so you aren't looking at the parking garage or to close to the parking lot so you can have a great view of the fireworks.
Have fun at Seaworld!


----------



## sherabby

My son loves to swim and we would probably like to be closer to a pool with the slide or even the lazy river.  What building should we request?


----------



## Disfan15

sherabby said:


> My son loves to swim and we would probably like to be closer to a pool with the slide or even the lazy river.  What building should we request?


Hello,
You should request building 5 for a lazy river next to the pool. Also the main building has a lazy river with a pool. Building 5 is a pirate themed lazy river with a fort. Building 6 has a pirate ship waterslide. Somewhere in the old buildings(1,2,or 3) has a regular waterslide. I think it is between building 2 and 3. If your son likes pirates I would say to request building 5 or 6.
Have fun!


----------



## dancin Disney style

We are here now and loving it. This is our first time staying here....we are die hard WDW resort visitors. So far so good....no complaints.  I love the space in the suite and we have already cooked dinner.  I requested building 5 which we got but I wanted a high floor...we got 5th floor and have a view of the parking lot.  The view and floor are a little disappointing but you can't win them all.  

I can confirm that the entire resort now has WiFi.

Can someone tell me where the nearest Publix (or regular grocery store) is?  We went to Walmart today to get a few things but they didn't have everything we wanted.


----------



## lindaprvs

Disfan15 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> For a 2 bdrm lake view can be in any building in a lake view room. However it can be a little noisy without the sliding glass window shut from the activities that are happening from the pool and bar. A high floor will not be noisy.
> For firework view the newest buildings are the closest to the fireworks. So if you have a firework view make sure its on the high floor so you aren't looking at the parking garage or to close to the parking lot so you can have a great view of the fireworks.
> Have fun at Seaworld!



Thanks!! Building 6?? High floor? Ive only been in building 4 but had a parking lot view....


----------



## Disfan15

lindaprvs said:


> Thanks!! Building 6?? High floor? Ive only been in building 4 but had a parking lot view....



Hello again,
Building 6 is great also since it is the newest! Both views you should do middle/high floors. Especially for firework/parking lot view. Just know if you don't have presidential rooms, tower 6 has the presidential after like the 9th floor. So if you have deluxe try to get the 8th floor I think. So if you want higher I would also recommend tower 5 middle/high floor.
Have fun!


----------



## carlbarry

dancin Disney style said:


> We are here now and loving it. This is our first time staying here....we are die hard WDW resort visitors. So far so good....no complaints.  I love the space in the suite and we have already cooked dinner.  I requested building 5 which we got but I wanted a high floor...we got 5th floor and have a view of the parking lot.  The view and floor are a little disappointing but you can't win them all.
> 
> I can confirm that the entire resort now has WiFi.
> 
> Can someone tell me where the nearest Publix (or regular grocery store) is?  We went to Walmart today to get a few things but they didn't have everything we wanted.



There is one at 2915 Vineland Rd Kissimmee, FL 34746-5505
which is not far from the Wal-Mart on Vineland.


----------



## ibob52




----------



## ehrn

You really can make it work with or without park hoppers.  It does take more planning and of course provides less flexibility without them.  We are not very organized.  Once, we had one day non-ph tickets while those for the rest of our trip were hoppers.  We got to the Studios in the morning, my dh brought those single day tickets forgetting that we had dinner reservations in a different park that we did not want to miss.  He had to go all the way back to the resort and get the other tickets from the safe. 
We usually get park hoppers but on our last trip, we decided we probably didn't need them next time because our kids are young and we don't stay very late in the parks like we used to. BUT we did end up buying hoppers for this trip in November because my parents will be coming with us.  Hoppers will allow us to be more flexible and to maybe go back and do something different without the kids--I haven't seen any night parades or fireworks in a few years because kids were scared and/or tired... Also, we will make the last couple days of Food and Wine, we may want to go back for something without dedicating 2 whole days in a row to EPCOT.  If it rains the night I planned to see Fantasmic, I can try again another night--that flexibility is really nice when there are more people to accommodate... 
Park Hopping really is a personal preference.  I would say, if this is your first time off property, get the kind of tickets you would normally get.  It takes a little getting used to--being off property, you don't want to change too many things in the same trip. Have a great time!!!


----------



## coachb

Those of you that buy groceries while at BC (don't use delivery service) where do you go? Wal Mart? If so, which one? Publix? Trying to decide which would have the best combination of price, selection and convenience to BC.


----------



## lindaprvs

coachb said:
			
		

> Those of you that buy groceries while at BC (don't use delivery service) where do you go? Wal Mart? If so, which one? Publix? Trying to decide which would have the best combination of price, selection and convenience to BC.



Not sure how far u Coming, we drive down from Ga and bring everything with us. There is a nice walmart not far from the resort..


----------



## lindaprvs

Disfan15 said:
			
		

> Hello again,
> Building 6 is great also since it is the newest! Both views you should do middle/high floors. Especially for firework/parking lot view. Just know if you don't have presidential rooms, tower 6 has the presidential after like the 9th floor. So if you have deluxe try to get the 8th floor I think. So if you want higher I would also recommend tower 5 middle/high floor.
> Have fun!



Oooo ok.....maybe i will try out tower 5. I am just super happy to know we can have lake view and fireworks!


----------



## ehrn

ibob52 said:


> Where as this is a Discussion Board ... opinions may differ




My bad, sorry!  I lost my whole post, didn't realize that just that bit did "take". Sorry folks!!!


----------



## ehrn

This will be our third WBC stay but my parents' first.  My dad doesn't like to make coffee in the room, he likes to get up early and go out for a walk and come back with a cup when on vacation.  It was his favorite thing about POR on his last 2 Disney trips.  Anyone else do this at WBC?  Have you tried the coffee from the little cafe near the lobby and do you know when they open?  I'm thinking it would be better for him to walk to the hotel, I believe they have a little Starbucks... 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ehrn

sherabby said:


> My son loves to swim and we would probably like to be closer to a pool with the slide or even the lazy river.  What building should we request?



I think 3,5 or 6 should keep you relatively close to the slide pools and the one lazy river is outside of 5.  Our first trip we were close to the slide near 3, my son was a little too small for it because you have to be able to swim well enough once you get to the end in the big pool but he could do the one near 6 as it is separate from the pool and the end is self contained.  Back then the walkway between 3 and 6 was closed due to the construction but he and my husband enjoyed the walk alllll the way around to 6.  I think they did drive over once also.  So the next year we thought we'd be smart and be closest to the 6 slide only to find out they raised the height limitations and he couldn't go on it this time but he had learned to swim well enough to do the one near 3!    This trip he should be ok for everything, we'll see what his preference is, lol.


----------



## Disfan15

lindaprvs said:


> Oooo ok.....maybe i will try out tower 5. I am just super happy to know we can have lake view and fireworks!



Hello,
Sorry I didn't know that you want both views in one room. In that case the older buidings are not tall but you can see lake view and firework view. The fireworks won't be as close as the newer buildings view but at least it has both views. The older buildings are like 7-9 floors tall (Buildings 1,2,3) I would recommend tower 2 for both views. If you are in the older buildings ask for a lake view so you can have both views and not a parking lot view.
This post is if you want a lake and firework view.
Happy Summer!


----------



## Mommytink

We will be at BC for our first off-site trip in two weeks.  Looking for room request ideas.  We have a two bedroom presidential and want firework view.  My in laws are staying at the attached new hotel.  Any suggestions?


----------



## lindaprvs

Disfan15 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Sorry I didn't know that you want both views in one room. In that case the older buidings are not tall but you can see lake view and firework view. The fireworks won't be as close as the newer buildings view but at least it has both views. The older buildings are like 7-9 floors tall (Buildings 1,2,3) I would recommend tower 2 for both views. If you are in the older buildings ask for a lake view so you can have both views and not a parking lot view.
> This post is if you want a lake and firework view.
> Happy Summer!



How r the older buildings furnishing wise???
What is everyones preference?


----------



## Branabb

Mommytink said:


> We will be at BC for our first off-site trip in two weeks.  Looking for room request ideas.  We have a two bedroom presidential and want firework view.  My in laws are staying at the attached new hotel.  Any suggestions?



I can't speak on the conservation/parking lot side of tower 6 (even number rooms), which is where the 2BR Pres. are. We stayed in 1521 last year which is lakeview far left corner if you are facing the lake. We could see Illuminations over the top of the building to our right (Don't know the tower numbers). The building that is next to Tower 6 and has the Fort pool.

Based off of that, I would say you will need to be as far to the left end of the building as you can be to see fireworks if you are on the lakeside. However, I know Pres. are assigned at the time of booking, and with the high demand, I doubt you will be able to change rooms. I am no expert on WBC though. Never hurts to try.

A lot of people go to the 4BR Presidential that is used for the timeshare pitches to see fireworks too. In fact, our room was next to a 4BR pres that is open for viewing. There were usually 5-8 people each night. That is always an option.


----------



## Disfan15

lindaprvs said:


> How r the older buildings furnishing wise???
> What is everyones preference?





DCTooTall said:


> I'll answer boths of these together since there is some overlap.
> 
> The "best tower and view" really can be subjective based off what you are looking for.  In general,  there really isn't a bad one (with the possible exception of a couple rooms across the entire resort).   With the recent refurbs of the oldest towers, and the addition of wifi in each tower,  I'd honestly be comfortable saying that each person's "best" could be different.  That said,   Let's talk about the different factors you may want to consider it determine your best location.
> 
> 1. Fireworks vs. Lake/pool view.  Everyone has their preference,   and other than a small number of rooms on higher floors of Towers 1,2, and 3,  They tend to be exclusive of each other.  As a result,   this may be one of the items you would like to consider in choosing your preferences.    Personally,  I prefer a lake view.  The reason for this is that the fireworks only happen once per night, and depending upon your location you might get a good view of them,  or not.  Since I'm often out at the parks when the fireworks would be set off,  I personally would rather have a lake view that I can enjoy the entire day.      Noise is not really a concern I've found during most of the day when I have the balcony door closed.  A couple nights of the week they may have kareoke or piano players at the pool bars at towers 3 and 4,  and these guys can be a bit louder...  but it's still not bad with the doors closed..... at least on the higher floors.
> 
> 2. Tower location.   Some people want to be near a slide pool.  Others like the be near a lazy river.  Some like Bar proximty,   or even the activity center or shuttle stops.   And now that the hotel is open,   some people may like being close to it and the morning coffee or restauant options it has.   For this,  I just recommend learning where everything is at the resort so you can determine if a particular tower is better for you.
> 
> 3. Parking.   Overall,  parking is easy to find in every tower.   There are however also 2 parking garages at the resort.   For me,  I prefer being in a tower where I can use one of the garages since I can easily find a spot when I get back at night (Just turn into the garage and I'll find a spot on my way up,   instead of the surface lot routine of going up/down aisles trying to find the closest open spot)..... and I'm also guaranteed a spot in the shade, so that my car is cooler when I finally decide to head out the next day.
> 
> 4. Tower Size.   Some people don't like being too high up,   so the fact the older buildings are shorter than the newer buildings can be a plus for them.  The taller towers do tend to have more elevators however,  so there isn't a big noticable difference in wait times between the different towers.
> 
> 
> And there may even be other preferences you have that I didn't touch upon.     If you let us know certain things you are wanting or value,   we might be able to help narrow down what kind of request to make.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Tower 6's upper floors (above floor 9?) are exclusively Presidential units,    but the lower floors are regular Deluxe units.





Hello,
THe older buildings were refurbished. As you can see below your message quote are preferences.
Have a great summer!


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,
Just remember if you have any photos, tips, questions, comments, or more for Wyndham Bonnet Creek please post on this thread.

We appreciate it!

Also can you call ahead for requests and will it be guaranteed?

Thanks!

Happy Summer!


----------



## kchristopher

ehrn said:


> I think 3,5 or 6 should keep you relatively close to the slide pools and the one lazy river is outside of 5.  Our first trip we were close to the slide near 3, my son was a little too small for it because you have to be able to swim well enough once you get to the end in the big pool but he could do the one near 6 as it is separate from the pool and the end is self contained.  Back then the walkway between 3 and 6 was closed due to the construction but he and my husband enjoyed the walk alllll the way around to 6.  I think they did drive over once also.  So the next year we thought we'd be smart and be closest to the 6 slide only to find out they raised the height limitations and he couldn't go on it this time but he had learned to swim well enough to do the one near 3!    This trip he should be ok for everything, we'll see what his preference is, lol.



Do you remember what the height limitations are?  Sounds like there isn't one on the tower 2-3 slide - the kid just has to be an adequate swimmer?


----------



## Mommytink

We will be at BC for our first off-site trip in two weeks.  Looking for room request ideas.  We have a two bedroom presidential and want firework view.  My in laws are staying at the attached new hotel.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Disfan15

Mommytink said:


> We will be at BC for our first off-site trip in two weeks.  Looking for room request ideas.  We have a two bedroom presidential and want firework view.  My in laws are staying at the attached new hotel.  Any suggestions?



Hello,
I think this will answer your question for room request.



DCTooTall said:


> I'll answer boths of these together since there is some overlap.
> 
> The "best tower and view" really can be subjective based off what you are looking for.  In general,  there really isn't a bad one (with the possible exception of a couple rooms across the entire resort).   With the recent refurbs of the oldest towers, and the addition of wifi in each tower,  I'd honestly be comfortable saying that each person's "best" could be different.  That said,   Let's talk about the different factors you may want to consider it determine your best location.
> 
> 1. Fireworks vs. Lake/pool view.  Everyone has their preference,   and other than a small number of rooms on higher floors of Towers 1,2, and 3,  They tend to be exclusive of each other.  As a result,   this may be one of the items you would like to consider in choosing your preferences.    Personally,  I prefer a lake view.  The reason for this is that the fireworks only happen once per night, and depending upon your location you might get a good view of them,  or not.  Since I'm often out at the parks when the fireworks would be set off,  I personally would rather have a lake view that I can enjoy the entire day.      Noise is not really a concern I've found during most of the day when I have the balcony door closed.  A couple nights of the week they may have kareoke or piano players at the pool bars at towers 3 and 4,  and these guys can be a bit louder...  but it's still not bad with the doors closed..... at least on the higher floors.
> 
> 2. Tower location.   Some people want to be near a slide pool.  Others like the be near a lazy river.  Some like Bar proximty,   or even the activity center or shuttle stops.   And now that the hotel is open,   some people may like being close to it and the morning coffee or restauant options it has.   For this,  I just recommend learning where everything is at the resort so you can determine if a particular tower is better for you.
> 
> 3. Parking.   Overall,  parking is easy to find in every tower.   There are however also 2 parking garages at the resort.   For me,  I prefer being in a tower where I can use one of the garages since I can easily find a spot when I get back at night (Just turn into the garage and I'll find a spot on my way up,   instead of the surface lot routine of going up/down aisles trying to find the closest open spot)..... and I'm also guaranteed a spot in the shade, so that my car is cooler when I finally decide to head out the next day.
> 
> 4. Tower Size.   Some people don't like being too high up,   so the fact the older buildings are shorter than the newer buildings can be a plus for them.  The taller towers do tend to have more elevators however,  so there isn't a big noticable difference in wait times between the different towers.
> 
> 
> And there may even be other preferences you have that I didn't touch upon.     If you let us know certain things you are wanting or value,   we might be able to help narrow down what kind of request to make.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Tower 6's upper floors (above floor 9?) are exclusively Presidential units,    but the lower floors are regular Deluxe units.





Happy Summer!


----------



## DCTooTall

Disfan15 said:


> Thanks DCTooTall! That was very helpful. Now can you call ahead to make the requests and can it be guaranteed? Now I'm not sure about this but are there any tips?
> Happy Summer!



General recommendation for requests is to call the resort no earlier than 2 weeks before checkin (The local resort doesn't have your reservation in their system before then).  It also doesn't hurt to mention your request again when you check in.  

 As for it being guaranteed....  It's most likely not going to happen.  The only ways a specific room can be requested/guaranteed are with certain presidential reserve units which can be specified/guaranteed at the time of reservation,    And Wyndham Owners with certain levels of VIP can 'request' a specific room which is usually honored.      With the 2nd method,  There were some reports at one time that Bonnet Creek however didn't normally honor those requests,   which caused some VIP owners to complain.....  And I also don't know if that VIP perk still exists or if it is one that has been discontinued.     Either way,   VIP owner perks are not transferable,   which means that if you are renting you can't take advantage of it,   even if renting from a VIP member.




staceyeileen said:


> Hello!  I haven't read this whole thread (obviously!), but can anyone tell me is BC still a good value if only for a short trip? We are staying 3 nights.



 It really depends upon your definition of Value.  For the space and proximity in the units,  you'll likely still pay less than something comparable onsite.   You however likely won't get the same nightly rate as you could get on a longer stay since Wyndham charges a flat fee to owners for a 'guest certificate' which is required to put the reservation in your name.  Other than some of the highest VIP level owners which receive unlimited free guest confirmations,    everyone else is required to pay this surcharge which they then include in the price you are quoted.   Normally it's cost is spread out across the entire stay,  which means for a 3night stay it's going to impact your nightly rate more than it would on a 7 night stay.



lindaprvs said:


> Last year we stayed at BC for a week and absolutly loved it!! I can't for the life of me remember our room number but we had a 3 bedroom condo In building 4-10th floor I know we had a parking lot view but a great view of fireworks...we loved it!
> 
> I want to call and request a lake view this year- but also want to see fireworks. .....
> What is the best tower for a 2 bedroom lake view- and fireworks view. ? Thanks!!
> So exicted about our second trip to BC!! This year we are going to seaworld!



 Lake and Fireworks view,   You would need to be in one of the older 3 towers.  Personally I'm thinking Tower 2 might be your best bet since it's not going to have Tower 4 block it's view as much as Tower 3 would,    and I think Tower 1 may be angled enough that one of it's wings could be facing the wrong way for a great view.

Either way,   You'll likely want a higher floor since Tower 4 across the lake will impact your view slightly.



lindaprvs said:


> Thanks!! Building 6?? High floor? Ive only been in building 4 but had a parking lot view....



 Tower 6's higher floors are exclusively Presidential units.   also,   one of the wings is angled enough that it would prevent really good views of the fireworks.



coachb said:


> Those of you that buy groceries while at BC (don't use delivery service) where do you go? Wal Mart? If so, which one? Publix? Trying to decide which would have the best combination of price, selection and convenience to BC.



Personally i tend to prefer the Walmart for my shopping,  But i'm also usually just getting items like Alcohol, Soda,   and MAYBE some small snack food type things.  The Liquor store located at the front of the Walmart just makes it a convenient all-in-one stop for me.  For my needs,  the Walmart is quick, easy, and not that complicated....however i'm also not looking for fancy items or things with a large price variance between stores.

There is a Publix also nearby that as a more traditional grocery store might have a better selection.  it's just down the street a little further than the Walmart.  I haven't been there in years however so I can't give you much information on it.   



ehrn said:


> This will be our third WBC stay but my parents' first.  My dad doesn't like to make coffee in the room, he likes to get up early and go out for a walk and come back with a cup when on vacation.  It was his favorite thing about POR on his last 2 Disney trips.  Anyone else do this at WBC?  Have you tried the coffee from the little cafe near the lobby and do you know when they open?  I'm thinking it would be better for him to walk to the hotel, I believe they have a little Starbucks...
> Thanks in advance!



  There is indeed a more full-service Coffee/pastry shop with Starbucks located in the Hotel Lobby.    I'd agree that it likely would be a better destination for your dad's morning walk/coffee stop.     Sorry I can't give you the opening times....I'm not normally an early riser on vacation. 



Mommytink said:


> We will be at BC for our first off-site trip in two weeks.  Looking for room request ideas.  We have a two bedroom presidential and want firework view.  My in laws are staying at the attached new hotel.  Any suggestions?



Two Bedroom Presidentials are all going to be located in Tower 6,   which coincidentally is next door to the Hotel,  shares the parking garage,   and is connected to the hotel via an enclosed walkway.      I've heard mention that all 2bdrm Presidentials are "conservation view",  meaning the parking lot/DTD side of the building....  but I'm honestly not familiar enough with the building layout to  know firsthand. 

Either way,   Because of Tower 6's location and orientation on the property,  only 1 wing of the building is capable of firework views.   I've heard however that there is a lounge for presidential guests in that building that can be used to watch the fireworks.  It might be worth asking about when you check in.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Can someone tell me where the nearest Publix (or regular grocery store) is? We went to Walmart today to get a few things but they didn't have everything we wanted.





> Those of you that buy groceries while at BC (don't use delivery service) where do you go?



From Bonnet, (or just about any resort to the East of World Drive) I tend to go to the Winn-Dixie on Apopka-Vineland, just north of Palm Parkway.  Here's a map with its location.  There is a well-supplied liquor store right next to it as well.  There is also a Publix at the intersection of I-Drive and Vineland, right by the HGVC I-Drive, but for some reason that one feels harder to get to.

From Bonnet, the "obvious" way to get there takes you past the front of DTD, but I tend to go "around back" (by OKW and SSR) to avoid the lights along that stretch of Buena Vista.


----------



## jennib

Is thete a super Target near by?


----------



## Disfan15

DCTooTall said:


> General recommendation for requests is to call the resort no earlier than 2 weeks before checkin (The local resort doesn't have your reservation in their system before then).  It also doesn't hurt to mention your request again when you check in.
> 
> As for it being guaranteed....  It's most likely not going to happen.  The only ways a specific room can be requested/guaranteed are with certain presidential reserve units which can be specified/guaranteed at the time of reservation,    And Wyndham Owners with certain levels of VIP can 'request' a specific room which is usually honored.      With the 2nd method,  There were some reports at one time that Bonnet Creek however didn't normally honor those requests,   which caused some VIP owners to complain.....  And I also don't know if that VIP perk still exists or if it is one that has been discontinued.     Either way,   VIP owner perks are not transferable,   which means that if you are renting you can't take advantage of it,   even if renting from a VIP member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends upon your definition of Value.  For the space and proximity in the units,  you'll likely still pay less than something comparable onsite.   You however likely won't get the same nightly rate as you could get on a longer stay since Wyndham charges a flat fee to owners for a 'guest certificate' which is required to put the reservation in your name.  Other than some of the highest VIP level owners which receive unlimited free guest confirmations,    everyone else is required to pay this surcharge which they then include in the price you are quoted.   Normally it's cost is spread out across the entire stay,  which means for a 3night stay it's going to impact your nightly rate more than it would on a 7 night stay.
> 
> 
> 
> Lake and Fireworks view,   You would need to be in one of the older 3 towers.  Personally I'm thinking Tower 2 might be your best bet since it's not going to have Tower 4 block it's view as much as Tower 3 would,    and I think Tower 1 may be angled enough that one of it's wings could be facing the wrong way for a great view.
> 
> Either way,   You'll likely want a higher floor since Tower 4 across the lake will impact your view slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> Tower 6's higher floors are exclusively Presidential units.   also,   one of the wings is angled enough that it would prevent really good views of the fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally i tend to prefer the Walmart for my shopping,  But i'm also usually just getting items like Alcohol, Soda,   and MAYBE some small snack food type things.  The Liquor store located at the front of the Walmart just makes it a convenient all-in-one stop for me.  For my needs,  the Walmart is quick, easy, and not that complicated....however i'm also not looking for fancy items or things with a large price variance between stores.
> 
> There is a Publix also nearby that as a more traditional grocery store might have a better selection.  it's just down the street a little further than the Walmart.  I haven't been there in years however so I can't give you much information on it.
> 
> 
> 
> There is indeed a more full-service Coffee/pastry shop with Starbucks located in the Hotel Lobby.    I'd agree that it likely would be a better destination for your dad's morning walk/coffee stop.     Sorry I can't give you the opening times....I'm not normally an early riser on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Bedroom Presidentials are all going to be located in Tower 6,   which coincidentally is next door to the Hotel,  shares the parking garage,   and is connected to the hotel via an enclosed walkway.      I've heard mention that all 2bdrm Presidentials are "conservation view",  meaning the parking lot/DTD side of the building....  but I'm honestly not familiar enough with the building layout to  know firsthand.
> 
> Either way,   Because of Tower 6's location and orientation on the property,  only 1 wing of the building is capable of firework views.   I've heard however that there is a lounge for presidential guests in that building that can be used to watch the fireworks.  It might be worth asking about when you check in.



Hello,
Thanks for all the info!
Really helpful!
Thank you DCTooTall!
Happy Summer!


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,
Does anyone have any recent photos for their trip in June? We would really appreciate you sharing them. Also I read that they replaced the ripped couches and chairs. Do they still have ripped couches and chairs or did they replace all of them? 

Thanks!
Happy Summer!


----------



## Brian Noble

> Is thete a super Target near by?


The one that immediately comes to mind is out on US-192, to the west of World Drive, right across from the Orange Lake entrance.  That's not particularly convenient to Bonnet, IMO, but you can get there.  There may be another one that is closer.


----------



## Bellamouse

There is another one on 192, in the other direction.  About 12 miles from the one Brian Noble is talking about.  I forget the mile marker numbers.  I think the mile marker to the West is mile marker 3 maybe?  And the Super Target in the other direction is around mile marker 15.  

If you go to www.target.com and type in kissimmee it will show you on a map the two locations.  There are no others in that area besides those two.  I already looked.


----------



## Brian Noble

I'd probably go to the one to the West then---If you drive towards AKL, and take the Sherberth road exit from property, you can avoid almost all of the 192 traffic lights.


----------



## Chelley00

Brian Noble said:


> I'd probably go to the one to the West then---If you drive towards AKL, and take the Sherberth road exit from property, you can avoid almost all of the 192 traffic lights.



There's a Publix down that way too.


----------



## lindaprvs

We went last may and there was construction going on of the new hotel and pool... does anyone have a updated map since its been completed? Just curious... 

Also-- we are going this year just to visit seaworld and go to the beach for a day- we are NOT doing disney (we did that last year) except for one Chef Mickey's meal we have planned. . . I would love a view of the fireworks... and am trying to decide if its worth having a lake view AND a fireworks view- we stayed in Building 4 last year and had an AMAZING fireworks view- but just a parking lot view- but it didn't bother us at all since we weren't ever on the balcony except to watch the fireworks. 

Thoughts??


AND I read recently on the timeshare owners page (our grandparents are owners so we go through them to BC)... they have a seaworld deal for 81.99 for a 2 day park pass AND free dinning. I called BC about it and they said it is there- just come to the guest services to get it when we arrive... Has anyone done this who has been lately??


----------



## DCTooTall

lindaprvs said:


> We went last may and there was construction going on of the new hotel and pool... does anyone have a updated map since its been completed? Just curious...
> 
> Also-- we are going this year just to visit seaworld and go to the beach for a day- we are NOT doing disney (we did that last year) except for one Chef Mickey's meal we have planned. . . I would love a view of the fireworks... and am trying to decide if its worth having a lake view AND a fireworks view- we stayed in Building 4 last year and had an AMAZING fireworks view- but just a parking lot view- but it didn't bother us at all since we weren't ever on the balcony except to watch the fireworks.
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> 
> AND I read recently on the timeshare owners page (our grandparents are owners so we go through them to BC)... they have a seaworld deal for 81.99 for a 2 day park pass AND free dinning. I called BC about it and they said it is there- just come to the guest services to get it when we arrive... Has anyone done this who has been lately??




this is the "Resort Map" currently available off Wyndham's website.  It's not entirely current (Still shows the hotel as "future",  and the parking lot doesn't go around behind tower 6.),    but it's the latest "official" map.


----------



## lindaprvs

Yes thats the one i saw too, was thinking maybe a recent guest had a updated one. Thanks!


----------



## haPevraftr

Here is my problem...  (I know it is not a bad problem to have)  
We are going to WBC for the first time over NYE.  I know my kids will love the pool amenities.  Problem is, I have no way to predict the weather/temp. and whether they will get to use them.  For the first time ever, we will be able to go to WDW twice in the same year and will be going next spring break, as well.  
My problem.... whether to stay at WBC again in the spring so that my kids really experience it or book at another location (possibly Parc Soleil).  We haven't stayed in any one resort repeatedly because we love trying out new places, but we have never stayed at WBC before.   
So, I would love to hear from anyone here who has had expeience at both Parc Soleil and WBC.  Because of the timing and proximity of my two trips, what would you do?


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,



For tower 6 in a deluxe room(below the presidential rooms) is there a wing where you have both lake and disney view? I'm just curious. Also if you have a photo of it that will be great! If you do include the floor please. Do you think the view is worth it?
Thanks!
Happy Summer!


----------



## DCTooTall

Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> For tower 6 in a deluxe room(below the presidential rooms) is there a wing where you have both lake and disney view? I'm just curious. Also if you have a photo of it that will be great! If you do include the floor please. Do you think the view is worth it?
> Thanks!
> Happy Summer!



It depends upon what you consider a Disney View.   The same wing which you might be able to see the fireworks from would also potentially let you see the top of Spaceship Earth over the Main checkin building and trees.   You MIGHT be able to also see the top of the ToT from the other wing if you are high enough to see over Towers 1,2 and 3.

Either way,   I personally like the Lake side views no matter where you are located.  (But especcially on the Tower 4-6 side of the lagoon).  The view of the pools, trees, and lake are very nice, peaceful(-ish... depending on height and time of day), and pretty.


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,



DCTooTall said:


> It depends upon what you consider a Disney View.   The same wing which you might be able to see the fireworks from would also potentially let you see the top of Spaceship Earth over the Main checkin building and trees.   You MIGHT be able to also see the top of the ToT from the other wing if you are high enough to see over Towers 1,2 and 3.
> 
> Either way,   I personally like the Lake side views no matter where you are located.  (But especcially on the Tower 4-6 side of the lagoon).  The view of the pools, trees, and lake are very nice, peaceful(-ish... depending on height and time of day), and pretty.



Thanks! Is it the same thing with tower 5? It looks like tower 5 has a "wing" for lake and disney view. I agree with you on the lake view being the best.

Happy Summer!


----------



## My_3_Mi_Princesses

Hi all.  Since this original thread gave me some great information and clued me in on this place I thought I would give some highlights of our stay a few weeks ago.

1) Got a three bedroom rental from Ken Price.  We were very very lucky to get the 60 day rate ($160/night).  So with that in mind it was going to take a lot to be dissapointed with WBC.

2) Check in was easy, around 2pm, no line, no bad for a Saturday afternoon. Got Tower 4, Floor 9.  It was a 'fireworks' view, and Epcot's fireworks were easily seen, as for MK's Wishes that was a bit far off so nothing exciting there.  As for the room itself, it was very clean and happily no bed bugs .  

3) We had another family of 5 with us, so 10 people in the suite.  That is alot of people, but not once did we feel crowded or ontop of each other.  Granted 1 was a baby, and 2 kids were under 6.  Well maybe the kitchen was a bit small if more than 2 people were in it (i.e. getting breakfeast ready in the morning).  

4) The only 'negative' was that the dryer took forever to dry clothes.  We all thought it was normal since it was a small dryer.  Come to find out on the last night it was not working right.  However, maintance then let us use a dryer in another room to dry our clothes.  So that was very helpful of them, of course they had to open the door for us each time so we were doing laundry till 12am.

5) We did grill one night, when we go there a few others were using the grills, but by the time we left there was bit of a line going.  So if you plan to grill go a bit early or be prepared to wait.  Oh on that note your gonna need to buy salt and pepper.  What was in the kitchen was literally a 'sample size', I didn't even know they made 'salt shakers' that small.

6) Overall it was a great stay and a great value.  Due to the size of my family of five I believe I will be staying here a lot over the years (unless I get into DVC). Now in all fairness this was our first stay offsite so we did 'miss' that bit of being in the 'Disney Bubble'.  It just wasn't Poly or the Contemp, but the value and space far exceed our families need to be in that 'Disney bubble'.

If anybody has any questions please feel free to ask


----------



## Branabb

> Here is my problem... (I know it is not a bad problem to have)
> We are going to WBC for the first time over NYE. I know my kids will love the pool amenities. Problem is, I have no way to predict the weather/temp. and whether they will get to use them. For the first time ever, we will be able to go to WDW twice in the same year and will be going next spring break, as well.
> My problem.... whether to stay at WBC again in the spring so that my kids really experience it or book at another location (possibly Parc Soleil). We haven't stayed in any one resort repeatedly because we love trying out new places, but we have never stayed at WBC before.
> So, I would love to hear from anyone here who has had expeience at both Parc Soleil and WBC. Because of the timing and proximity of my two trips, what would you do?



We stayed Parc Soleil two years ago roughly. My wife L-O-V-E-S their bathtub/shower setup. The rooms are very nicely appointed and modern. Super comfortable beds as to be expected. It is very quiet and the pool is nice. Food is great as well. We enjoyed the different activities around the pool a lot. 

Overall, it really is a top notch resort even though it is small. Actually, being small is kind of plus imo. However, I think WBC is more comfortable/family friendly. The furniture is prettier at Parc, but WBC's more comfortable to use. This is a personal preference, but my family all agreed with the exception of the beds, the Parc furnishings are a little less comfortable than WBC. It's not a deal breaker for us though. 

We are planning to return there in 2013 for our Christmas trip. My 7 yr. old son really had a blast with the pool activities and dive in theater etc. He loves WBC too, but mostly just because of the pirate pool. 

We like to stay at different places like you, and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Parc Soleil to anyone. It is a great place. Go for it. You won't be sad.


----------



## DCTooTall

Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Is it the same thing with tower 5? It looks like tower 5 has a "wing" for lake and disney view. I agree with you on the lake view being the best.
> 
> Happy Summer!



Unfortunately..... No.   While there is a wing that is angled a bit more so that it it could be facing such that the fireworks would be in it's viewing angle,   The other half of Tower 5,  and Tower 4,  Effectively block any view of the fireworks you could see.


----------



## Dismaster725

Hello,


DCTooTall said:


> Unfortunately..... No.   While there is a wing that is angled a bit more so that it it could be facing such that the fireworks would be in it's viewing angle,   The other half of Tower 5,  and Tower 4,  Effectively block any view of the fireworks you could see.



Can you put in pictures of a 2 bedroom deluxe in tower 6 and also can you add what floor you were on ?  Do you have any tips about WBC ?

Thank you !


----------



## Disfan15

Hello, 



DCTooTall said:


> Unfortunately..... No.   While there is a wing that is angled a bit more so that it it could be facing such that the fireworks would be in it's viewing angle,   The other half of Tower 5,  and Tower 4,  Effectively block any view of the fireworks you could see.



Thanks, at least I know now. So like you said the requests aren't guaranteed. For example if someone said to request a newer building and lake view, would he or she at least get a room in the newer buildings if there was availability?

Happy Summer!


----------



## Dismaster725

Hello again,



			
				DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Unfortunately..... No.   While there is a wing that is angled a bit more so that it it could be facing such that the fireworks would be in it's viewing angle,   The other half of Tower 5,  and Tower 4,  Effectively block any view of the fireworks you could see.



Can you tell what are the pros and the cons for WBC ?


----------



## Dismaster725

Someone posted a Part 3 Wyndham Bonnet Creek thread!
Check it out now!


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,



Dismaster725 said:


> Someone posted a Part 3 Wyndham Bonnet Creek thread!
> Check it out now!



Might be hard to find Part 3 so click on the link below.

Here's the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2951974 

Happy Summer!


----------



## DCTooTall

Dismaster725 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Can you put in pictures of a 2 bedroom deluxe in tower 6 and also can you add what floor you were on ?  Do you have any tips about WBC ?
> 
> Thank you !



 I've never stayed in a 2bdrm in Tower 6.   My one time in Tower 6 I was in a 3bdrm Deluxe on the 9th floor at the end of the hall/Water view.   My balcony looked out over the grill area between 5 and 6,   with a view of Tower 5.    The 2nd and 3rd bedroom windows looked out over the lake and pool.

I also didn't really take a picture of the room.    I haven't really taken room pics since my first stay since there isn't a lot of difference between the rooms themselves.

As for tips...  Beyond sharing the knowledge i have of the resort,  I don't really have any general tips since everyone vacations differently.



Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks, at least I know now. So like you said the requests aren't guaranteed. For example if someone said to request a newer building and lake view, would he or she at least get a room in the newer buildings if there was availability?
> 
> Happy Summer!



  Generally it seems they are pretty good about trying to honor requests to the extent that they are able to do so.   The more options you give them in your request,  the better the odds of that request being granted.  It also never hurts if you have multiple requests (such as "Lake View" and "Newer tower",   to let them know what's most important to you.  That way if they can't meet your request via something that matches both conditions,   they can see if they have something available that meets just one of them.



Dismaster725 said:


> Hello again,
> Can you tell what are the pros and the cons for WBC ?



 Between this thread and the "Anybody NOT like Bonnet Creek" thread here,   I think most of what people consider pros and cons has been discussed.   Since everyone Values things different,   have different needs,  and even different priorities....  not to mention even vacation differently...   What could be considered pros and cons for one person could be looked at entirely different by another.

The biggest cons I tend to hear repeated are "Not Disney" and "No Housekeeping".   To me,   these aren't even issues that are important enough to even make a pro/con list.     Another thing people bring up is no ME, EMH, or Disney Transportation.   Again,  for me,  Non issues since I enjoy driving,  hate taking the buses,  and avoid EMH parks due to the crazy crowds.


 So for the pro's/con's,   I feel that is likely much more of a personally subjective question that is impossible for someone else to tell you.   We can provide you with information and answer he questions however to help you put together your own list,  and are more than happy to help.


One thing that I can definitely say though with conviction is something that someone else here often points out.  (Is it you Brian noble?)...

"There are 3 things that most people will look for in a Disney Vacation lodging decision.

1. Inexpensive
2. Plenty of room.
3. On Site.

  Unfortunately due to the reality of the the Decision,   it is often impossible to get all 3.   So you must decide which ones are important to you, and which one you can do without."


----------



## Dismaster725

Hello,


DCTooTall said:


> I've never stayed in a 2bdrm in Tower 6.   My one time in Tower 6 I was in a 3bdrm Deluxe on the 9th floor at the end of the hall/Water view.   My balcony looked out over the grill area between 5 and 6,   with a view of Tower 5.    The 2nd and 3rd bedroom windows looked out over the lake and pool.
> 
> I also didn't really take a picture of the room.    I haven't really taken room pics since my first stay since there isn't a lot of difference between the rooms themselves.
> 
> As for tips...  Beyond sharing the knowledge i have of the resort,  I don't really have any general tips since everyone vacations differently.
> 
> 
> 
> Generally it seems they are pretty good about trying to honor requests to the extent that they are able to do so.   The more options you give them in your request,  the better the odds of that request being granted.  It also never hurts if you have multiple requests (such as "Lake View" and "Newer tower",   to let them know what's most important to you.  That way if they can't meet your request via something that matches both conditions,   they can see if they have something available that meets just one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Between this thread and the "Anybody NOT like Bonnet Creek" thread here,   I think most of what people consider pros and cons has been discussed.   Since everyone Values things different,   have different needs,  and even different priorities....  not to mention even vacation differently...   What could be considered pros and cons for one person could be looked at entirely different by another.
> 
> The biggest cons I tend to hear repeated are "Not Disney" and "No Housekeeping".   To me,   these aren't even issues that are important enough to even make a pro/con list.     Another thing people bring up is no ME, EMH, or Disney Transportation.   Again,  for me,  Non issues since I enjoy driving,  hate taking the buses,  and avoid EMH parks due to the crazy crowds.
> 
> 
> So for the pro's/con's,   I feel that is likely much more of a personally subjective question that is impossible for someone else to tell you.   We can provide you with information and answer he questions however to help you put together your own list,  and are more than happy to help.
> 
> 
> One thing that I can definitely say though with conviction is something that someone else here often points out.  (Is it you Brian noble?)...
> 
> "There are 3 things that most people will look for in a Disney Vacation lodging decision.
> 
> 1. Inexpensive
> 2. Plenty of room.
> 3. On Site.
> 
> Unfortunately due to the reality of the the Decision,   it is often impossible to get all 3.   So you must decide which ones are important to you, and which one you can do without."



Thank you DCTooTall for asking one of my questions. I really appreciate it !


----------



## haPevraftr

Confused about the threads....  Saw that there is now a part 3, but not sure why.  Isn't this thread still good up to 250 pages before it is closed by the mods?  Just trying to figure out which thread to follow...


----------



## ibob52

haPevraftr said:


> Confused about the threads....  Saw that there is now a part 3, but not sure why.  Isn't this thread still good up to 250 pages before it is closed by the mods?  Just trying to figure out which thread to follow...



yes ...  **Disfan 15**  a bit early to start

**The we loooooove Bonnet Creek thread Part 3** 

Part 2 was Not that close to the end (250 page limit) 

my2cents


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,



ibob52 said:


> yes ...  **Disfan 15**  a bit early to start
> 
> **The we loooooove Bonnet Creek thread Part 3**
> 
> Part 2 was Not that close to the end (250 page limit)
> 
> my2cents



I know I started the thread early. I am starting off with photos instead of looking at the photo thread. Then when this thread gets to 250 pages you can post anything about WBC in part 3.

Happy Summer!


----------



## mkellypc@yahoo.com

Can anyone comment on the fitness facilities on property?  I've read thru alot of this thread and have not seen it mentioned. Are they all the same?  How are they equipped?  Locker rooms/saunas?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MickeyHereWeCome!

I'm so psyched to spend a week at Bonnet Creek at the end of the month!  Now that I've started packing and thinking about little details, I'm hoping someone can answer a couple of questions so I'm prepared.  It's hard to read through 200 pages

*I made the reservation through Vacation Upgrades.  Can my husband check us in, or does it have to be me?

*Are sheets, towels, and blankets included, or do I need to bring my own?  

Thanks so much!!!  19 days!!!


----------



## Candleshoe

haPevraftr said:


> Confused about the threads....  Saw that there is now a part 3, but not sure why.  Isn't this thread still good up to 250 pages before it is closed by the mods?  Just trying to figure out which thread to follow...



Yea, I agree. It can get confusing.  Best to let the "#3" fade away and start a real #3 when the time is right. 

JMHO


I got my confirmation emails yesterday.


----------



## Candleshoe

MickeyHereWeCome! said:


> I'm so psyched to spend a week at Bonnet Creek at the end of the month!  Now that I've started packing and thinking about little details, I'm hoping someone can answer a couple of questions so I'm prepared.  It's hard to read through 200 pages
> 
> *I made the reservation through Vacation Upgrades.  Can my husband check us in, or does it have to be me?
> 
> *Are sheets, towels, and blankets included, or do I need to bring my own?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!  19 days!!!



Is it your name on the reservation or your husband's? 

I've never been, but, in reading these threads it's been stated before that it needs to be the person who is on the reservation.


----------



## lindaprvs

MickeyHereWeCome! said:
			
		

> I'm so psyched to spend a week at Bonnet Creek at the end of the month!  Now that I've started packing and thinking about little details, I'm hoping someone can answer a couple of questions so I'm prepared.  It's hard to read through 200 pages
> 
> *I made the reservation through Vacation Upgrades.  Can my husband check us in, or does it have to be me?
> 
> *Are sheets, towels, and blankets included, or do I need to bring my own?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!  19 days!!!



You are going to live wbc!! 
I believe it has to be the person on the reservation. 
Everything is provided in the unit-just being food clothes and toiletries!!


----------



## DCTooTall

mkellypc@yahoo.com said:


> Can anyone comment on the fitness facilities on property?  I've read thru alot of this thread and have not seen it mentioned. Are they all the same?  How are they equipped?  Locker rooms/saunas?
> Thanks in advance.



 I've never really utilized the fitness rooms at the resort (I feel I get enough exercise hiking thru the parks each day),   but from what I remember seeing it's a pretty standard setup for a small fitness center.   some treadmills,   stationary bikes,  a weight machine,  and maybe an elliptical.  No Sauna's or locker rooms that I can see.  (Honestly,  I'm not sure a locker room would be needed since you have a shower and your room located not far away within the resort).

  I also don't believe I saw anything hinting at a sauna within the small fitness center.   There MIGHT be one over at the Spa located in the hotel though.




MickeyHereWeCome! said:


> I'm so psyched to spend a week at Bonnet Creek at the end of the month!  Now that I've started packing and thinking about little details, I'm hoping someone can answer a couple of questions so I'm prepared.  It's hard to read through 200 pages
> 
> *I made the reservation through Vacation Upgrades.  Can my husband check us in, or does it have to be me?
> 
> *Are sheets, towels, and blankets included, or do I need to bring my own?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!  19 days!!!



  The person checking in has to be the one on the reservation.  If both your names were given to VU,  then either one of you could probably check in.  If just your name was given,  then you'll have to be the one to check in.  (Pretty obvious when you figure Wyndham wouldn't know who your husband is prior to checkin,  and there wouldn't be any way to prevent anyone from just walking up and saying "They are my spouse" to 'steal' someone else's reservation)

All the beds in the room are made when you check in,   and there is usually an extra set in a bag in the room which can be used on the pull-out couch in the Deluxe units.   There are enough towels/washclothes in the room for the maximum occupancy of the unit.    Since this is a timeshare unit however,  replacements aren't usually provided during the week...  but you do have a washer/dryer in the room so you can wash your towels while touring the parks/sleeping during the week.

Pool Towels can be checked out at the resort.  With these,  you can usually swap them out for a fresh pool towel at the pools as many times as you desire.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

Candleshoe said:


> Yea, I agree. It can get confusing.  Best to let the "#3" fade away and start a real #3 when the time is right.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> 
> I got my confirmation emails yesterday.



In regards to the third incarnation of this thread...no offense meant to the pp that started it, but it's best on these boards to allow a thread to run it's full course.  Then when a new thread is needed a link will be posted to direct everyone to the new thread. Also, the reason behind keeping pics separate is to make reading and searching easier on this thread by keeping it mostly text.  It's so wonderful to see how popular this resort and now because of it, this thread have become.  There has been so much info and excitement shared on this thread!!  YAY!!   We have about 45 pages to go before we need to worry about a new thread, though, so let's keep posting here until we run out of pages...which, BTW, might even exceed 250 as  I have seen in the past.


----------



## sherabby

Are there towels at the pool or do we need to bring our own?


----------



## scubamouse

There are towels at the pool


----------



## mcc63303

We have a 1 bedroom at BC for Thanksgiving and a 3 bedroom at Reunion at the same time.  BC starts a day earlier than Reunion, 4 of us the first night then there will be 10 of us.  Can we all use BC for bus transportation and the pools with just a 1 bedroom reserved?  Also do all towers have 1 bedroom and are any of the 1 bedroom on higher floors?  We are new owners of BC, bought on Ebay earlier this year.  Thanks for any information you can give.


----------



## ::danielle::

sherabby said:


> Are there towels at the pool or do we need to bring our own?



Just to clarify, the towels are not at the pool; they are at the Activity Center.  They must be checked out and checked back in.

I would hate for you to show up at the pool with kids in tow only to find out that you have to walk halfway across the resort for a towel!  We picked up our right after we checked in.


----------



## bizer

Are the pools heated? Looking at staying the last week in November and would like to swim if the weather is nice.


----------



## angell52

mkellypc@yahoo.com said:


> Can anyone comment on the fitness facilities on property?  I've read thru alot of this thread and have not seen it mentioned. Are they all the same?  How are they equipped?  Locker rooms/saunas?
> Thanks in advance.



We just returned from Bonnet Creek yesterday and my son and daughter-in-law used the fitness facilities in the new Bonnet Creek Grand hotel and said they were great.


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,



bizer said:


> Are the pools heated? Looking at staying the last week in November and would like to swim if the weather is nice.



Yes, the pools are always heated I believe. Except for the kids splash area or whatever you call it. 

Happy Summer!


----------



## Candleshoe

::danielle:: said:


> Just to clarify, the towels are not at the pool; they are at the Activity Center.  They must be checked out and checked back in.
> 
> I would hate for you to show up at the pool with kids in tow only to find out that you have to walk halfway across the resort for a towel!  We picked up our right after we checked in.



Is the activity center in building 1?   We're looking to get into building 5.


----------



## ibob52

Candleshoe said:


> Is the activity center in building 1?   We're looking to get into building 5.



the Activity Center is in the Main Building (no number) 
it is next to the check in Building. 

the *lazy river* area near Building 5 has a pool towel kiosk (shack)
for pool towel check out/in.

IIRC


----------



## Candleshoe

ibob52 said:


> the Activity Center is in the Main Building (no number)
> it is next to the check in Building.
> 
> the *lazy river* area near Building 5 has a pool towel kiosk (shack)
> for pool towel check out/in.
> 
> IIRC



Awesome, thanks!   Do you know what it takes to check them in/out?

Also, just to verify because I lost my notes on this.  Is the pool at the main building the only one that's salt-water?  Or does the lazy river over there also have salt?


----------



## ibob52

Candleshoe said:


> Awesome, thanks!   Do you know what it takes to check them in/out?
> 
> Also, just to verify because I lost my notes on this.  Is the pool at the main building the only one that's salt-water?  Or does the lazy river over there also have salt?



To check out the towels ... it was room # and name / signature.

We were there for a week plus and I never made it to all the pools ... the girls did though. 

Stayed in Building 4 ... and I frequented the pool / lazy river / jacuzzi's in that vacinity (Building 4-5 area) 

We did visit Activity Center often ... Arcade - Business Center/Computer - etc.


----------



## nancy155

Does anyone know how quickly the Cabana's book up.  We would like to reserve one for one of our days during our trip.  Can I reserve/book it at the two week mark when I call the resort?  Or do you have to wait until one arrives and check in?  Thanks!


----------



## my4devils

we stayed in building 6 and walked out around 9am that morning and rented a cabana for the day.  there were 3 left to choose from.  they have ceiling fans, flat screen TV, dorm size fridge, 2 lounges and 2 regular chairs.  Well worth the 50$ for the day!


----------



## nancy155

my4devils said:


> we stayed in building 6 and walked out around 9am that morning and rented a cabana for the day.  there were 3 left to choose from.  they have ceiling fans, flat screen TV, dorm size fridge, 2 lounges and 2 regular chairs.  Well worth the 50$ for the day!



Thank you!  We cannot wait..


----------



## qsgrandy

I only enjoy coffee that I don't have to brew, lol.  Can anyone comment on the coffee options at the WBC? I see from the hotel website that they have a Starbucks.  I'd really like to know what time they open in the morning, hoping to take a daily early morning stroll for my cup o' joe.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## DCTooTall

my4devils said:


> we stayed in building 6 and walked out around 9am that morning and rented a cabana for the day.  there were 3 left to choose from.  they have ceiling fans, flat screen TV, dorm size fridge, 2 lounges and 2 regular chairs.  Well worth the 50$ for the day!





nancy155 said:


> Thank you!  We cannot wait..



Just a quick FYI,

  The pricing of the cabana rentals can vary based off the time of year and demand.  I've seen some people here mention pricing of $100 for a cabana during some peak times.




qsgrandy said:


> I only enjoy coffee that I don't have to brew, lol.  Can anyone comment on the coffee options at the WBC? I see from the hotel website that they have a Starbucks.  I'd really like to know what time they open in the morning, hoping to take a daily early morning stroll for my cup o' joe.
> Thank you in advance!



Not much of a coffee drinker,  so I can't give you a lot of details.  (Also,  not much of a morning person)   I do however know that in the lobby of the Hotel there is a small shop that sells fresh Starbucks creations and pastries,  among other things.

Over at the Main Building of the resort,    The little convenience store usually has a couple containers of Starbucks coffee to choose from,   and the little sandwich  shop in the walkway between the lobby and activity center also sells coffee.


----------



## disneymom06

Just want to thank all who contributed to this thread.  I took the plunge and decided to take a chance on WBC because with 4 children we were in need of space.  What a find!!!!!  We just arrived today and DH can not believe that I actually paid $600 for a week in a 2BR unit, and it is gorgeous.  We are in tower 5, and the children have already been in the lazy river.

I was having trouble with the AC and I remember reading about an override series of buttons.  Found it here and AC is back on.  Thanks a million!!!

Just FYI, check-in was a breeze, no problem with getting the parking pass, although as suggested here, I did check the lowest income, left DH in the car, (he was exhausted from the drive anyway) and told the girl that he would be joining me in a few days.


----------



## Candleshoe

disneymom06 said:


> Just want to thank all who contributed to this thread.  I took the plunge and decided to take a chance on WBC because with 4 children we were in need of space.  What a find!!!!!  We just arrived today and DH can not believe that I actually paid $600 for a week in a 2BR unit, and it is gorgeous.  We are in tower 5, and the children have already been in the lazy river.
> 
> I was having trouble with the AC and I remember reading about an override series of buttons.  Found it here and AC is back on.  Thanks a million!!!
> 
> Just FYI, check-in was a breeze, no problem with getting the parking pass, although as suggested here, I did check the lowest income, left DH in the car, (he was exhausted from the drive anyway) and told the girl that he would be joining me in a few days.



Awesome!!  I'm glad to hear     take pictures!

Can someone tell me if the a/c thing is only building 5 and what the override thing is?   I've currently requested building 5 but I need a/c!


----------



## snowangel72

My girlfriend is coming with me this trip with her baby. Does BC offer pack and plays? How do we book one?


----------



## sherabby

Also don't forget the pool salt water question asked before..I'm curious too?  Are there pools with salt water?

Has anyone taken a day trip to Cocoa Beach?  We were thinking of maybe just driving there first for a few hours because I know our room won't be ready when we arrive.  We arrive around 8:30am.  What time is check in time?


----------



## snowangel72

Pool 6 is certainly salt water. It's LOVELY. I love the salt water pools, so much nicer to have the lesser chlorine.

We don't do Cocoa Beach but I know people who love it. We prefer the Gulf of Mexico, but that's just us.


----------



## ehrn

DCTooTall said:


> Just a quick FYI,
> Not much of a coffee drinker,  so I can't give you a lot of details.  (Also,  not much of a morning person)   I do however know that in the lobby of the Hotel there is a small shop that sells fresh Starbucks creations and pastries,  among other things.
> 
> Over at the Main Building of the resort,    The little convenience store usually has a couple containers of Starbucks coffee to choose from,   and the little sandwich  shop in the walkway between the lobby and activity center also sells coffee.



Great to know, thanks.


----------



## ehrn

We are flying in 2 days before my parents and our WBC check-in date.  Not even going to check availability there since checking in on a Thurs might limit my room location options.  I have 2nts booked at Pop.  My question is...Should we check in early at WBC, around 9am prior to picking my parents up at MCO or wait until after we get them, which should get us back to WBC around 2p??? Would the earlier check-in give us a better chance to be in our preferred location, theoretically at least? We can leave our baggage with bell services if we do check-in early,  I am hoping?... Thanks for any input...


----------



## Candleshoe

snowangel72 said:


> Pool 6 is certainly salt water. It's LOVELY. I love the salt water pools, so much nicer to have the lesser chlorine.
> 
> We don't do Cocoa Beach but I know people who love it. We prefer the Gulf of Mexico, but that's just us.



OH NO!!!  

I was told only the pool 1 was salt water.

I'm not questioning that some people like salt water, but my daughter will NOT swim in a salt water pool.   I may have to request a refund and move over to a place with regular pools!!

Please someone clarify!!     I was told the pool at building 6 was a real pool and only pool 1 was salt water.

I'm kind of in a panic because it's under 30 days now and I have some work ahead of me to find a new place if this is true.


----------



## Candleshoe

I just called and the person told me the pool AND lazy river at 6 are both salt water,as well as the slide over there.  
<cry>

But she also told me that's the only slide and I KNOW there's a slide over by the main building.   

So I totally don't know what to do now.   I hate to switch, but I know that to get there and not be able to use the pool facilities would be sad. 

Our last two cruises I could not get my DD near the pool at all.  Only once on an excursion where the resort we were snorkeling from had a real pool.


----------



## ibob52

Candleshoe said:


> I just called and the person told me the pool AND lazy river at 6 are both salt water,as well as the slide over there.
> 
> I used the **lazy river** by Building 5 a few times and I cannot say if it was chlorine or salt water type.
> 
> I would think if it were salt water I would have a hint.
> 
> There was no definite indication of (salt or chlorine) there
> or at the pool Building 4-5.


----------



## Branabb

Candleshoe said:


> OH NO!!!
> 
> I was told only the pool 1 was salt water.
> 
> I'm not questioning that some people like salt water, but my daughter will NOT swim in a salt water pool.   I may have to request a refund and move over to a place with regular pools!!
> 
> Please someone clarify!!     I was told the pool at building 6 was a real pool and only pool 1 was salt water.
> 
> I'm kind of in a panic because it's under 30 days now and I have some work ahead of me to find a new place if this is true.



Tower 6 Pirate Pool is the only salt water pool at WBC. All the others including Lazy River are the regular chlorinated water. My family pretty much only does salt water pools when there is a choice. At WBC we only hang out at pirate pool now because of that.

Hope this helps. Incidentally, if you are in tower 6 the Wyndham Grand pool is like a 2 minute walk and is regular water.


----------



## Candleshoe

Branabb said:


> Tower 6 Pirate Pool is the only salt water pool at WBC. All the others including Lazy River are the regular chlorinated water. My family pretty much only does salt water pools when there is a choice. At WBC we only hang out at pirate pool now because of that.
> 
> Hope this helps. Incidentally, if you are in tower 6 the Wyndham Grand pool is like a 2 minute walk and is regular water.



THANK you!!   I really didn't want to call again and get yet another set of information.    We'll be in 5 (I hope.  I mean that's where we've requested).

The water features of most import are lazy river, slide, and hot tub (for me!) 
I originally had asked for recommendations based on least walk-time, but my handicap placard is renewed.   

I also said I wanted to see the parks.  "Fireworks view", but it's not fireworks I'm interested in... I really think those pics where you see SE are neat!  *My only question is, are they real or are they zoomed in? * If you really see it that close, then THAT is what I want.  If it's a zoomed view, then the view doesn't really matter.  Pond view will be fine.

I would also like to have wifi, but it _sounds_ as though that's available in all buildings/rooms.  *Right*?


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Question, I am booked with Ken, if I need to change the dates is there a fee, or do I have to cancel and rebook? Anyone know?


----------



## Rosebud123

Candleshoe said:


> I just called and the person told me the pool AND lazy river at 6 are both salt water,as well as the slide over there.
> <cry>
> 
> But she also told me that's the only slide and I KNOW there's a slide over by the main building.
> 
> So I totally don't know what to do now.   I hate to switch, but I know that to get there and not be able to use the pool facilities would be sad.
> 
> Our last two cruises I could not get my DD near the pool at all.  Only once on an excursion where the resort we were snorkeling from had a real pool.



WBC has 5 or 6 different pools, and we used all of them except the quiet, small pool at #4. We never even noticed any of them were salt water. I didn't find that out until I read it on here after our trip. They were not very salty at all! My son has super sensitive eyes and he had no issues with any of the pools.


----------



## Rosebud123

disneymom06 said:


> Just want to thank all who contributed to this thread.  I took the plunge and decided to take a chance on WBC because with 4 children we were in need of space.  What a find!!!!!  We just arrived today and DH can not believe that I actually paid $600 for a week in a 2BR unit, and it is gorgeous.  We are in tower 5, and the children have already been in the lazy river.
> 
> I was having trouble with the AC and I remember reading about an override series of buttons.  Found it here and AC is back on.  Thanks a million!!!
> 
> Just FYI, check-in was a breeze, no problem with getting the parking pass, although as suggested here, I did check the lowest income, left DH in the car, (he was exhausted from the drive anyway) and told the girl that he would be joining me in a few days.



That's exactly how I felt! What a steal, isn't it??? Thank God so many people insist on staying in WDW so WBC is available to the rest of us. Have an awesome trip.


----------



## Branabb

ehrn said:
			
		

> We are flying in 2 days before my parents and our WBC check-in date.  Not even going to check availability there since checking in on a Thurs might limit my room location options.  I have 2nts booked at Pop.  My question is...Should we check in early at WBC, around 9am prior to picking my parents up at MCO or wait until after we get them, which should get us back to WBC around 2p??? Would the earlier check-in give us a better chance to be in our preferred location, theoretically at least? We can leave our baggage with bell services if we do check-in early,  I am hoping?... Thanks for any input...



Since you will be right next door at Pop,  I would do the early checkin just to get the little bit of paperwork out of the way. It certainly won't hurt your chances at a room request. If anything, you won't have to risk dealing with the checkin rush  if your parents arrive late for some reason. My 2 copper.


----------



## DCTooTall

sherabby said:


> Also don't forget the pool salt water question asked before..I'm curious too?  Are there pools with salt water?
> 
> Has anyone taken a day trip to Cocoa Beach?  We were thinking of maybe just driving there first for a few hours because I know our room won't be ready when we arrive.  We arrive around 8:30am.  What time is check in time?



I haven't done a day trip to Cocoa beach,   But i did take a couple day trips to the Kennedy Space Center on my last trip.  (Couldn't see everything i wanted too on day 1,  so I went again the next day).

The drive isn't too bad.  417 to 528 is very easy to do

Beach wise,  I tend to prefer the Gulf Coast,  and have made a few trips to St. Pete Beach over the the years.


----------



## Upatnoon

snowangel72 said:


> My girlfriend is coming with me this trip with her baby. Does BC offer pack and plays? How do we book one?


Of course they have pack n plays and high chairs, all for free. Simply request one when you check in and they will be delivered to your room.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Candleshoe said:


> Awesome!!  I'm glad to hear     take pictures!
> 
> Can someone tell me if the a/c thing is only building 5 and what the override thing is?   I've currently requested building 5 but I need a/c!



I posted this during our visit in February: The a/c unit is motion activated, so it doesn't run when you're out for the day. But also won't run when everyone is in bed, making for some warm and stuffy bedrooms. To override this feature, push and hold in the f/c button on the left side of the thermostat until you see 6P on the readout. Then release. It will cycle on and off normally after that. Makes for much more comfortable sleeping. 

I also discovered that, if the temperature is adjusted in any way after the thermostat has been overridden, it tends to go back to it's motion activated ways.  If you want to be sure that the a/c runs while you're sleeping, do the reset thing again just before you go to bed.


----------



## ibob52

jaysmom4285 said:


> I posted this during our visit in February: The a/c unit is motion activated, so it doesn't run when you're out for the day. But also won't run when everyone is in bed, making for some warm and stuffy bedrooms. To override this feature, push and hold in the f/c button on the left side of the thermostat until you see 6P on the readout. Then release. It will cycle on and off normally after that. Makes for much more comfortable sleeping.
> 
> I also discovered that, if the temperature is adjusted in any way after the thermostat has been overridden, it tends to go back to it's motion activated ways.  If you want to be sure that the a/c runs while you're sleeping, do the reset thing again just before you go to bed.



Agree with the above ... just to add ...

the f/c button = fahrenheit or celsius (centigrade) Button

6p = bp = ByPass ... on the thermostat digital readout.


----------



## Bellamouse

ibob52 said:


> Agree with the above ... just to add ...
> 
> the f/c button = fahrenheit or celsius (centigrade) Button
> 
> 6p = bp = ByPass ... on the thermostat digital readout.



Your little maintenance outfit befits you


----------



## ibob52

...


----------



## Candleshoe

Bellamouse said:


> Your little maintenance outfit befits you


----------



## nancy155

Called WBC today to inquire about reserving a Cabana for the day on the 29th of July.  I was told yes I could reserve one and it would be $50 for use from 9am until 10pm!  We are thrilled I believe it will be worth every penny as long as it does not rain all day long that day!  My best friend and I will spend the day lounging and our kids will be swimming!


----------



## snowangel72

nancy155 said:


> Called WBC today to inquire about reserving a Cabana for the day on the 29th of July.  I was told yes I could reserve one and it would be $50 for use from 9am until 10pm!  We are thrilled I believe it will be worth every penny as long as it does not rain all day long that day!  My best friend and I will spend the day lounging and our kids will be swimming!



How fun Nancy!!!! We will be at Hollywood Studios that day but will be at the pool (probably pool 6) later in the afternoon. I am the tall blond lady with the two blond children who look exactly like me Say hi!!!!


----------



## ez

nancy155 said:


> Called WBC today to inquire about reserving a Cabana for the day on the 29th of July.  I was told yes I could reserve one and it would be $50 for use from 9am until 10pm!  We are thrilled I believe it will be worth every penny as long as it does not rain all day long that day!  My best friend and I will spend the day lounging and our kids will be swimming!



So did you already lock in your cabana for that day or do you have to wait till you get there to reserve it. Also, did you get to pick which pool you want the cabana to be by, thanks!


----------



## sorul82?

We are at SSR now.  Does anyone have a phone number to call to schedule a timeshare presentation at Bonnet Creek? I tried two 800 numbers. but they were not helpful; they thought I wanted to book a  package.


----------



## Brian Noble

Are you *sure* you want to?  They are by all accounts quite unpleasant, and I suspect that when you add up all the time it actually takes (vs. the "90 minutes" you are quoted) you will find that your hourly rate is really quite low.

But, if you do go, DO NOT BUY ANYTHING UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, PERIOD.


----------



## Senator Tressel

Brian Noble said:


> Are you *sure* you want to?  They are by all accounts quite unpleasant, and I suspect that when you add up all the time it actually takes (vs. the "90 minutes" you are quoted) you will find that your hourly rate is really quite low.
> 
> But, if you do go, DO NOT BUY ANYTHING UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, PERIOD.


But what if they give you the best deal ever and tell you that you'd be a complete moron to not take it? Wouldn't that be dumb to not take it in that instance? Because you don't want to be a moron, right?


----------



## Mommytink

Can someone tell me where the gym is located?


----------



## carlbarry

Senator Tressel said:


> But what if they give you the best deal ever and tell you that you'd be a complete moron to not take it? Wouldn't that be dumb to not take it in that instance? Because you don't want to be a moron, right?



Or if they say to you, "I know what the problem is.  You just can't afford it, right?  You don't have the money!"
It is then really tempting to spend $18,000 for something you can get for $1, just to prove to them that you CAN afford it.  Or maybe just whip out your bank statements and brokerage account statements and save some money.


----------



## mrzrich

sorul82? said:


> We are at SSR now.  Does anyone have a phone number to call to schedule a timeshare presentation at Bonnet Creek? I tried two 800 numbers. but they were not helpful; they thought I wanted to book a  package.



DO NOT BUY FROM WYNDHAM.  

Buy resale,  buy on Ebay. Points can be bought for pennies on the dollar resale.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Because you don't want to be a moron, right?


Well, if you're from Columbus, it might be too late.

/obligatory-comment-from-that-school-up-north 



> Or if they say to you, "I know what the problem is. You just can't afford it, right? You don't have the money!"


Amusingly, there was someone posting on the DVC boards a year or so ago that got exactly this as the DVC "sales pitch", came to DISboard to complain, and ended up buying anyway (!).

And, that just goes to show that Senator from Ohio is right.  These guys know what they are doing, and they are very very good at getting people to buy when they don't plan to.  Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## nancy155

ez said:


> So did you already lock in your cabana for that day or do you have to wait till you get there to reserve it. Also, did you get to pick which pool you want the cabana to be by, thanks!



I was able to book/reserve it when I called.  Yes we were able to pick which pool we wanted the Cabana by.  You have your choice between by Building 4 and Building 6.  We chose Building 4 near the pool and bar.


----------



## nancy155

snowangel72 said:


> How fun Nancy!!!! We will be at Hollywood Studios that day but will be at the pool (probably pool 6) later in the afternoon. I am the tall blond lady with the two blond children who look exactly like me Say hi!!!!



PM'd you and will be on the look out!  I too am blonde and fairly tall. My son is 17 and 6' 1"!  OH my how they grow up so darn fast!!!


----------



## carlbarry

Brian Noble said:


> Well, if you're from Columbus, it might be too late.
> 
> /obligatory-comment-from-that-school-up-north
> 
> 
> Amusingly, there was someone posting on the DVC boards a year or so ago that got exactly this as the DVC "sales pitch", came to DISboard to complain, and ended up buying anyway (!).
> 
> And, that just goes to show that Senator from Ohio is right.  These guys know what they are doing, and they are very very good at getting people to buy when they don't plan to.  Forewarned is forearmed.



The "you can't afford it, can you?" was actually said to me in December 2006.  The really bizarre thing was, and I kid you not, the salesweasel, a woman, actually leaned forward to expose her cleavage when she said it!  I would have fallen off the seat laughing if I hadn't of been so shocked.


----------



## Aggiegrl

So I just paid for a 4 BR Presidential reservation. It will be our first off property visit in recent times.

I'm going to love it, right?  We switched from a suite and standard room at AoA.  Even with 30% off the AoA suite and figuring in parking for 2 cars and vacation insurance, the 4BR is $800 cheaper.

We have 5 adults, a 2.5 year old, and two 11 month olds.  We had planned on driving to the parks anyways since 3 kids and two strollers sounds like a nightmare on Disney buses.  We rarely do EMH.

It sounds like BC is perfect for us.  I hope so.  I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Grlpowers

I want to stay at wbc in feb. when should i start contacting places for quotes? Is it too early now or will i get better prices closer. I am not sure if i will need a 2 or 3 br yet, can i get quotes for both or wll places not do that? Thanks.


----------



## DISvirgin1

Grlpowers said:


> I want to stay at wbc in feb. when should i start contacting places for quotes? Is it too early now or will i get better prices closer. I am not sure if i will need a 2 or 3 br yet, can i get quotes for both or wll places not do that? Thanks.



I just got a quote today for February.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Aggiegrl said:


> So I just paid for a 4 BR Presidential reservation. It will be our first off property visit in recent times.
> 
> I'm going to love it, right?  We switched from a suite and standard room at AoA.  Even with 30% off the AoA suite and figuring in parking for 2 cars and vacation insurance, the 4BR is $800 cheaper.
> 
> We have 5 adults, a 2.5 year old, and two 11 month olds.  We had planned on driving to the parks anyways since 3 kids and two strollers sounds like a nightmare on Disney buses.  We rarely do EMH.
> 
> It sounds like BC is perfect for us.  I hope so.  I'm a little nervous.



Sounds like a lot of room for the 8 of you.  

I'm assuming the 4 BR Presidentials at WBC are like the 4 BR Presidentials at other Wyndham resorts.  There were seven of us (six adults and one 2 year old) staying at a 4 BR Presidential at a Wyndham resort one Christmas.  There was almost too much room.  We didn't use one bedroom at all.

You'll be fine.  Have fun.


----------



## Aggiegrl

LadyBeBop said:


> Sounds like a lot of room for the 8 of you.
> 
> I'm assuming the 4 BR Presidentials at WBC are like the 4 BR Presidentials at other Wyndham resorts.  There were seven of us (six adults and one 2 year old) staying at a 4 BR Presidential at a Wyndham resort one Christmas.  There was almost too much room.  We didn't use one bedroom at all.
> 
> You'll be fine.  Have fun.



The extra room means I don't have to share space with my parents, kids, or MIL.  I love my family, but spending 24/7 with them on vacation can lead to short fuses!


----------



## Candleshoe

Aggiegrl said:


> So I just paid for a 4 BR Presidential reservation. It will be our first off property visit in recent times.
> 
> I'm going to love it, right?  We switched from a suite and standard room at AoA.  Even with 30% off the AoA suite and figuring in parking for 2 cars and vacation insurance, the 4BR is $800 cheaper.
> 
> We have 5 adults, a 2.5 year old, and two 11 month olds.  We had planned on driving to the parks anyways since 3 kids and two strollers sounds like a nightmare on Disney buses.  We rarely do EMH.
> 
> It sounds like BC is perfect for us.  I hope so.  I'm a little nervous.



It sounds like it's perfect for you, to me too!


----------



## cinderellamom123

Candleshoe said:


> It sounds like it's perfect for you, to me too!




I must say I like extra bedrooms too.  For the 4 of us we had a 3 bedroom last time.  It came in handy when I was sick one night I bunked out in there.  Then on another night my DD was ill so we used it again.  

I am a horrible sleeper, especially on vacation so having a bed to myself is definitely a perk.


----------



## MK2010

I got a 2 bedroom deluxe for 8 of us for September. My parents are going with us, but are only staying for a 7 days and then we're staying another 5. Originally, I thought they would only be there 5 nights. Now I wish I had the money to upgrade to a 3 bedroom.  It'll all be fine in the end though. We'll be at Disney World!! The good news is the 2 bedroom is only slightly smaller than my house!


----------



## cinderellamom123

sometimes owners that rent can get an upgrade.  You may want to check if they would pass that on to you and go from 2br to 3br


----------



## Brookie1972

My daughter has severe allergies to mold and few other things.  When we can't request allergen free rooms, we usually do better with newly renovated rooms.  Anyone know which towers have been renovated most recently.  We are leaving in less than a week and was going to call and make a request.

I also want to think about on top of that which area would be best for us.  Have 5 year old twins and I am huge and pregnant, so not having to trek across the resort to their favorite pool would be helpful.  They are only 42 inches, so I don't think they will be able to do the bigger waterslide, but not sure on the height requirements.  Went on Disney cruise this spring and only one of them was tall enough for the Aquaduck....talk about one disappointed twin, lol!

Anyway, if anyone could help, I would appreciate it


----------



## LadyBeBop

Aggiegrl said:


> The extra room means I don't have to share space with my parents, kids, or MIL.  I love my family, but spending 24/7 with them on vacation can lead to short fuses!



Quite understandable.  When I booked the four bedroom presidential for Christmas (only two nights, but since it was over a weekend, it cost me more than a two bedroom deluxe for a week elsewhere), I assumed my DH and I would have a room, my MIL and FIL would have a room, my eldest DD would have a room and my youngest DD would split a room with her DD (my DGD).  Well, it turned out my two DDs stayed in the same room along with my DGD.  Still worked out.

It's going to be a little tight for our trip to WBC in October 2013.  We only have enough points for a two bedroom deluxe (and that's just barely).  Looks like DH and I will still have a room.  However, it looks like either the my two daughters and DGD will share a room, or my eldest daughter and her fiance will sleep on the sofa bed in the living room.  There will probably be six of us this time.


----------



## Candleshoe

cinderellamom123 said:


> Who did you book through?  Was it vacation upgrades?  If so, will pm you and tell you why



WAIT! Now I'm all paranoid!   Share "out-loud" pretty please.


----------



## cinderellamom123

Candleshoe said:


> WAIT! Now I'm all paranoid!   Share "out-loud" pretty please.



No, vacation upgrades is awsome.  Do not worry about Ken and Denise at all.  The reason why I asked is that sometimes owners can get an upgrade within the 60 day mark if the room is available like from a 2br to 3br.  (not like a presidential)  Was going to tell her she may want to see if that was available.  I have had 5 rentals from Vacation Upgrades and they are awesome.


----------



## talulabelle

We lave for Bonnet Creek on Wed.!  I am so excited and it is our first time!  I got a great rate off Ebay...$750 for 7 days.  I know this thread answers every question that could ever have been asked about BC...but I have been skimming through and I need to pack and just don't have the time to find the answers to ALL of my questions....I'm hoping someone can answer the following...

1. I was emailed my guest cert. - can I call now to make requests?  What # do I call?

2. What request should I make...I couldn't find the post with the updated map...  I have a baby in a stoller, a small child and teenagers...a)I think the baby would LOVE the splash pad area b) I would like to be near a bus stop, but also would like convienent parking as we will drive sometimes c)I would love an updated unit (2br deluxe). d) I'm scared to death of my small kids on a high balcony e) view is not a big deal to me, but if I could choose - fireworks would be nice - however it 's not critical.

3. What to pack?  Dishwasher detergent? Washing machine detergent?  what else?  should I take extra TP - or will they give us extra?  There will be 7 of us, I'm concerned about there being enough - will there be enough towels?  should I take pool towels? or do they have them there?  Dish clothes? Paper towels?  

4. I know I saw this answered once and for the life of me I can't find it...coffee machine?  what shape filter does it take? (I don't like the wire ones)  I need to bring my own coffee right?

Umm. I think that is it... I know it's a lot, I appreciate any advice, even if you can only answer one of my ?'s


----------



## DCTooTall

talulabelle said:


> We lave for Bonnet Creek on Wed.!  I am so excited and it is our first time!  I got a great rate off Ebay...$750 for 7 days.  I know this thread answers every question that could ever have been asked about BC...but I have been skimming through and I need to pack and just don't have the time to find the answers to ALL of my questions....I'm hoping someone can answer the following...
> 
> 1. I was emailed my guest cert. - can I call now to make requests?  What # do I call?
> 
> 2. What request should I make...I couldn't find the post with the updated map...  I have a baby in a stoller, a small child and teenagers...a)I think the baby would LOVE the splash pad area b) I would like to be near a bus stop, but also would like convienent parking as we will drive sometimes c)I would love an updated unit (2br deluxe). d) I'm scared to death of my small kids on a high balcony e) view is not a big deal to me, but if I could choose - fireworks would be nice - however it 's not critical.
> 
> 3. What to pack?  Dishwasher detergent? Washing machine detergent?  what else?  should I take extra TP - or will they give us extra?  There will be 7 of us, I'm concerned about there being enough - will there be enough towels?  should I take pool towels? or do they have them there?  Dish clothes? Paper towels?
> 
> 4. I know I saw this answered once and for the life of me I can't find it...coffee machine?  what shape filter does it take? (I don't like the wire ones)  I need to bring my own coffee right?
> 
> Umm. I think that is it... I know it's a lot, I appreciate any advice, even if you can only answer one of my ?'s



1.  Since you are leaving this week,  You can try and call the resort directly to make a request.  407-238-3500    Keep in mind,  this is only a request and there is no guarantee they'll be able to meet it.

2.  There really isn't an updated map.  The latest official one still shows towers 6 and the the hotel as "future",  and aren't accurate on some of the pool and other item locations.  
  The bus stops are located near Tower 1,  and tower 6 (real close to Tower 5). 
  Splash areas are located at the pool in the main building,  and between Towers 2/3.    
 Each tower has it's own parking area.  There are decks between Towers 4 and 5,  and another at Tower 6... but there is plenty of surface parking at every tower.   This isn't like a Disney Resort where you have rooms that require a long hike from parking to the room.
 You can always request a lower room.  If that's not possibly,  you can also try either locking the sliding door,  or using a broom handle on the track between the sliding door and wall to prevent the kids from easily opening the door to the balcony.
 Towers 1-3 have recently completed refurbs.

3.  They provide a couple packets of Dishwasher detergent and Laundry detergent,  but you may want to pack some more if you plan on eating in the room often or doing lots of laundry (or even just have a preference on a particular brand or need/want dryer sheets/fabric softener/ etc).  TP is provided and you can always get more free of charge.   Some people have reported being able to get additional laundry and dish detergent free,  while others have reported getting charged for the extras.    There are enough towels in each room for the max capacity rating of the unit (8 for a 2bdrm deluxe).  Pool towels can be checked out at the resort.  

4.  I think I recall it being mentioned that they use the cone filters.


----------



## nancy155

Just called WBC and requested a high floor at either tower 2 or 3.   also finally found photos of the Cabanas by pool 4  where we have one reserved!  So pleased this far and cannot wait for 10 working days to pass!!!


----------



## Portugal1000

nancy155 said:


> Just called WBC and requested a high floor at either tower 2 or 3.   also finally found photos of the Cabanas by pool 4  where we have one reserved!  So pleased this far and cannot wait for 10 working days to pass!!!



Do you know how much the cabanas cost? We were there in December 2010 and they wer $25 during the week and $50 at the weekend but pools were so empty we didn't bother. Will be there for 3 weeks from end of July so may treat ourselves on a couple of days.

Also, do they get booked up quickly, how far in advance can you book.
Thanks


----------



## Brookie1972

talulabelle said:


> We lave for Bonnet Creek on Wed.!  I am so excited and it is our first time!  I got a great rate off Ebay...$750 for 7 days.  I know this thread answers every question that could ever have been asked about BC...but I have been skimming through and I need to pack and just don't have the time to find the answers to ALL of my questions....I'm hoping someone can answer the following...
> 
> 1. I was emailed my guest cert. - can I call now to make requests?  What # do I call?



What did your certificate look like?  I just got an email from owner with something that just said it was confirmed, didn't look like certificate or anything....there wasn't even a confirmation number, it just said guest confirmation and had our name and the dates on it, it was from the Wyndam though.  

Also, we will be there a week from tomorrow.....just looking to see if i can get an answer on the latest wing renovated....still waiting to get some info.


Any wings to avoid with young children?

Thanks!


----------



## lindaprvs

Brookie1972 said:
			
		

> What did your certificate look like?  I just got an email from owner with something that just said it was confirmed, didn't look like certificate or anything....there wasn't even a confirmation number, it just said guest confirmation and had our name and the dates on it, it was from the Wyndam though.
> 
> Also, we will be there a week from tomorrow.....just looking to see if i can get an answer on the latest wing renovated....still waiting to get some info.
> 
> Any wings to avoid with young children?
> 
> Thanks!



We will be there next week too!!!!


----------



## maekeith

Greetings,

After reading tons of reviews, I was certain I had picked the most wonderful place for my husband and I and our 6 year old grandaughter.  After some careful thought I am worried now that transport services to Universal and SeaWorld will put an amazing dent in the pocket book.  Has anyone stayed here using transport services?  We really would rather not rent a car.  How difficult is it to drive from the resort to those particular parks.

I have already made reservations for November and really have my heart set on the place. lol

Thanks in advance for any advice

Mae


----------



## nancy155

Portugal1000 said:


> Do you know how much the cabanas cost? We were there in December 2010 and they wer $25 during the week and $50 at the weekend but pools were so empty we didn't bother. Will be there for 3 weeks from end of July so may treat ourselves on a couple of days.
> 
> Also, do they get booked up quickly, how far in advance can you book.
> Thanks



We arrive on July 28th and I called last Tuesday to book the Cabana.  It is $50.00 for the day (9am to 10pm) I booked for a Sunday the 29th of July by pool 4.  When I asked if there were many open when she asked my preference it seemed as if there were the full 13 as she said, "We have 13 for you to choose from".  

I figured as long as it does not rain that entire day it will be money well spent!  DS is really looking forward to a pool day!


----------



## nancy155

Also I have a question.  I booked with my RCI membership and yesterday I received in the mail a welcome letter from WBC along with a "priority" check in paperwork to have completed to bring with me.  Does anyone know if this means anything special or just check in like I would normallly do?


----------



## Aggiegrl

maekeith said:


> Greetings,
> 
> After reading tons of reviews, I was certain I had picked the most wonderful place for my husband and I and our 6 year old grandaughter.  After some careful thought I am worried now that transport services to Universal and SeaWorld will put an amazing dent in the pocket book.  Has anyone stayed here using transport services?  We really would rather not rent a car.  How difficult is it to drive from the resort to those particular parks.
> 
> I have already made reservations for November and really have my heart set on the place. lol
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice
> 
> Mae



I think you will be happier with a car.  It will give you so much more flexibility.  Seaworld and Universal are just a short drive on the interstate.  A few turns to get off the Disney property, 8-12 miles on I-4, and a few turns into the parking areas of those parks.  The signs are easy to read and follow.  You can do this!


----------



## talulabelle

Brookie1972 said:


> What did your certificate look like?  I just got an email from owner with something that just said it was confirmed, didn't look like certificate or anything....there wasn't even a confirmation number, it just said guest confirmation and had our name and the dates on it, it was from the Wyndam though.
> 
> Also, we will be there a week from tomorrow.....just looking to see if i can get an answer on the latest wing renovated....still waiting to get some info.
> 
> 
> Any wings to avoid with young children?
> 
> Thanks!




Mine doesn't look very "official", but it does have a confirmation number, the member name who is the wyndam owner and Traveler name which is me...and then how many points were used for the reservation and directions.


----------



## talulabelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  Since you are leaving this week,  You can try and call the resort directly to make a request.  407-238-3500    Keep in mind,  this is only a request and there is no guarantee they'll be able to meet it.
> 
> 2.  There really isn't an updated map.  The latest official one still shows towers 6 and the the hotel as "future",  and aren't accurate on some of the pool and other item locations.
> The bus stops are located near Tower 1,  and tower 6 (real close to Tower 5).
> Splash areas are located at the pool in the main building,  and between Towers 2/3.
> Each tower has it's own parking area.  There are decks between Towers 4 and 5,  and another at Tower 6... but there is plenty of surface parking at every tower.   This isn't like a Disney Resort where you have rooms that require a long hike from parking to the room.
> You can always request a lower room.  If that's not possibly,  you can also try either locking the sliding door,  or using a broom handle on the track between the sliding door and wall to prevent the kids from easily opening the door to the balcony.
> Towers 1-3 have recently completed refurbs.
> 
> 3.  They provide a couple packets of Dishwasher detergent and Laundry detergent,  but you may want to pack some more if you plan on eating in the room often or doing lots of laundry (or even just have a preference on a particular brand or need/want dryer sheets/fabric softener/ etc).  TP is provided and you can always get more free of charge.   Some people have reported being able to get additional laundry and dish detergent free,  while others have reported getting charged for the extras.    There are enough towels in each room for the max capacity rating of the unit (8 for a 2bdrm deluxe).  Pool towels can be checked out at the resort.
> 
> 4.  I think I recall it being mentioned that they use the cone filters.




Thanks for taking the time to answer all of my questions!  _ So am I right in thinking tat if I request building1 lake view - that it will be a view of lake, and if high enough - possibly fireworks - and also near bus stop and new pool and will be a refurbished unit?   

Also, I forgot to ask about liquid dish soap (not for dishwasher) is that there? 

One last question - are pack and play cribs available at the resort?


----------



## dancin Disney style

talulabelle said:


> We lave for Bonnet Creek on Wed.!  I am so excited and it is our first time!  I got a great rate off Ebay...$750 for 7 days.  I know this thread answers every question that could ever have been asked about BC...but I have been skimming through and I need to pack and just don't have the time to find the answers to ALL of my questions....I'm hoping someone can answer the following...
> 
> 1. I was emailed my guest cert. - can I call now to make requests?  What # do I call?
> 
> 2. What request should I make...I couldn't find the post with the updated map...  I have a baby in a stoller, a small child and teenagers...a)I think the baby would LOVE the splash pad area b) I would like to be near a bus stop, but also would like convienent parking as we will drive sometimes c)I would love an updated unit (2br deluxe). d) I'm scared to death of my small kids on a high balcony e) view is not a big deal to me, but if I could choose - fireworks would be nice - however it 's not critical.
> 
> 3. What to pack?  Dishwasher detergent? Washing machine detergent?  what else?  should I take extra TP - or will they give us extra?  There will be 7 of us, I'm concerned about there being enough - will there be enough towels?  should I take pool towels? or do they have them there?  Dish clothes? Paper towels?
> 
> 4. I know I saw this answered once and for the life of me I can't find it...coffee machine?  what shape filter does it take? (I don't like the wire ones)  I need to bring my own coffee right?
> 
> Umm. I think that is it... I know it's a lot, I appreciate any advice, even if you can only answer one of my ?'s



I got home from WBC 2 days ago.  There is a card on the kitchen counter that states you will be charged if you require additional supplies ie: dishwasher/laundry soap etc.  There were 2 rolls of paper towel, 3 packages of dishwasher soap, 4 packages of laundry soap (no fabric softener or dryer sheets) and a tiny bottle of dish liquid. Approx 6 rolls of TP....very thin 1 ply...I suggest bringing some of your own.  There was a small basket of supplies left in the kitchen....one package of coffee, 1 Crystal Light Lemonade, 1 microwave popcorn and some sugar, powdered creamer, S&P and 7 coffee filters.  The filters are cone style. We also had a dishcloth, sponge and 2 kitchen towels.  There is a great assortment of pots, bowls, Pyrex dishes and utensils. The dishes and glasswear are a set of 8 in the 2br.

We brought our own coffee, tea and several condiments...ketchup, mustard, relish.  Some other things that I brought were....half roll or plastic wrap and tin foil, micro popcorn, mini boxes of cereal, assortment of ziploc bags, spices and an assortment of Crystal Light to-go packs.  There may have been a few more things....I had small amounts of everything and intended to just throw out any left overs.

As to the balcony door and your little ones getting out....the door is very heavy.  So heavy that one night when my DD and I were sitting out we thought we had been locked out as a joke by my other DD.  If you are concerned there is an arm chair that sits just beside the balcony door that you could easily slide over to block the door as well as using the broom handle in the track. The lock on the door could be unlatched by just about any kid that could reach it.

You can sign out pool towels and they are pretty nice size and quality. Make sure when you return them that they stamp your card to show you have returned them.  When we were leaving we handed them in and the guy said that was all that had to be done. I asked if he had to mark the card I signed or anything and he said no.  I felt uncomfortable about that as I had been told by someone else that if so much as a glass was missing from the suite we would be charged for it.  So about an hour later my DH went back to the pool and spoke with someone else who said that the card had to be stamped to show that the towels were returned.

One thing to know is that the buidlings are much closer together than they appear to be on the map.  So while the resort is large the walk from end to end is very short.  We were in buidling 5 (which is what I had requested) I wanted to have easy access to a pool, lazy river, slide and the parking garage.  Next time I would request building 4 so that we would have closer access to the main pool, which we preferred, and also better access to the garage.  Before getting there I didn`t care about the view that we had but after 2 weeks of looking at nothing but the parking lot, I now care.  We were on the 5th floor so we were below the tree line.  Being above the tree line would have improved the view we had tremendously.  I would not accept a pool view unless it was on a high floor...the pool was VERY noisey at night.


----------



## infopurposesonly

Did anyone ever hear back from WBC on what kind of mattresses they have?  I think it was about a month ago that some had said they called about it and were waiting for an answer.  I had called myself and was told they would email me with an answer but never heard back.


----------



## nancy155

infopurposesonly said:


> Did anyone ever hear back from WBC on what kind of mattresses they have?  I think it was about a month ago that some had said they called about it and were waiting for an answer.  I had called myself and was told they would email me with an answer but never heard back.



I thought somewhere in this thread it was reported that there were two different ones but both were Simmons.  I am going the 28th of July and will check if we don't hear before then and report back.


----------



## PixieDustFanatic

Can anyone tell me which towers have Wifi??  Thanks!!


----------



## nancy155

PixieDustFanatic said:


> Can anyone tell me which towers have Wifi??  Thanks!!



I believe I recently read that all of the towers now have wifi.


----------



## AeroKU

My in-laws were at BC last week and SIL texted my wife saying that they do not allow strollers on the shuttles to the parks.  I thought that I had read somewhere that they do allow strollers on the shuttles, so now I'm confused.  Can anyone confirm that they do allow shuttles to be brought on the shuttles to the parks?  Seems pretty odd that they would not allow strollers to be brought on the shuttles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

PixieDustFanatic said:


> Can anyone tell me which towers have Wifi??  Thanks!!



I can confirm that ALL towers now have WiFi.....I just returned from a 2 week stay, 3 days ago.


----------



## DCTooTall

maekeith said:


> Greetings,
> 
> After reading tons of reviews, I was certain I had picked the most wonderful place for my husband and I and our 6 year old grandaughter.  After some careful thought I am worried now that transport services to Universal and SeaWorld will put an amazing dent in the pocket book.  Has anyone stayed here using transport services?  We really would rather not rent a car.  How difficult is it to drive from the resort to those particular parks.
> 
> I have already made reservations for November and really have my heart set on the place. lol
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice
> 
> Mae



The drive to the various parks is INCREDIBLY easy.  With the entrance to the Bonnet Creek Resort area next to the EPCOT Center Drive entrance to the Disney Property,  you have real easy access to I-4 from the resort.  Both Sea World and the Universal resorts are very easy to access from I-4 and the exits are well marked.  On the return trip,   Just follow the signs on I-4 for EPCOT to know which exit is yours.  (It's the one right after you pass the DTD exit w/ Crossroads.... and you'll see the Team Disney building before the exit.).




nancy155 said:


> Also I have a question.  I booked with my RCI membership and yesterday I received in the mail a welcome letter from WBC along with a "priority" check in paperwork to have completed to bring with me.  Does anyone know if this means anything special or just check in like I would normallly do?



  Sounds like the standard pre-trip mailing.   the "Priority Checkin paperwork" is just the form they normally give you to fill out when you check in with your car and room guest information.   If you don't fill it out (or forget it) don't worry as you can still fill it out when you get there.



talulabelle said:


> Thanks for taking the time to answer all of my questions!  _ So am I right in thinking tat if I request building1 lake view - that it will be a view of lake, and if high enough - possibly fireworks - and also near bus stop and new pool and will be a refurbished unit?
> 
> Also, I forgot to ask about liquid dish soap (not for dishwasher) is that there?
> 
> One last question - are pack and play cribs available at the resort?



 Building 1 is located next to the main building,  so the pools near it are the 2 oldest at the resort.  That being said,   they aren't bad pools...  they just aren't as heavily themed as the newer ones on the other side of the lake.

I've heard that pack and Plays are available...assuming they aren't all already requested/in-use.

As for liquid Dish Soap...  honestly... I couldn't tell you.  I very seldom eat enough in the room to have noticed since most of my dishes I can easily do with a single load of the dishwasher (Glasses and the occasional plate used for leftovers)



AeroKU said:


> My in-laws were at BC last week and SIL texted my wife saying that they do not allow strollers on the shuttles to the parks.  I thought that I had read somewhere that they do allow strollers on the shuttles, so now I'm confused.  Can anyone confirm that they do allow shuttles to be brought on the shuttles to the parks?  Seems pretty odd that they would not allow strollers to be brought on the shuttles.



  It's the same policy as Disney TRansportation.   You can bring Strollers onboard,   but they must be folded in order to fit on the bus.   You can not bring an un-collapsed Stroller on the buses.  (In large part,  due to the available space on the bus.  )


----------



## dancin Disney style

Yes, there is a tiny bottle of dish liquid....maybe 4-6 oz but no larger than that.  I would think it to be plenty for a 1 week stay.  There were also 3 packages of dish washer powder.


----------



## nancy155

DC too Tall:  Thank you so much for always being a wealth of information!  I really appreciate you taking the time to answer all of our questions!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mom2micayla

I started reading through this super informative thread and got a bit overwhelmed. We're considering BC for next year. Can you tell me if the rentals are only Su-Su or Sat-Sat? I've found airfare from here is generally cheaper flying out on Tues or Thurs, so I was hoping for a rental starting one of those days. Am I out of luck there?


----------



## DCTooTall

Mom2micayla said:


> I started reading through this super informative thread and got a bit overwhelmed. We're considering BC for next year. Can you tell me if the rentals are only Su-Su or Sat-Sat? I've found airfare from here is generally cheaper flying out on Tues or Thurs, so I was hoping for a rental starting one of those days. Am I out of luck there?



Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a little odd in it's operation and how it manages inventory when compared to most Timeshare resorts.  I'll explain why I say that below,    but ultimately,   You can pretty much rent with a checkin-checkout day whatever day of the week you'd like.


The Reason I say they are a bit odd,   is that they effectively run the resort more like a hotel, than a timeshare resort.  For all practical purposes,  there isn't much limit on exactly how you can structure your stay there.....  but there are a few more limitations based primarily off how they manage the room inventory which is tied to the larger Wyndham system.

The Weeks at the resort run as Friday-Friday, Saturday-Saturday, or Sunday-Sunday. You don't have to stay for a full week however,  and can easily stay for only 2 nights if you wish,  or for a full 7 nights.  The system just works you into a check-in/check-out on one of those typical turnover days.    What this means for those of you wanting to stay Thursday-Thursday....Wednesday-Tuesday... Or even Saturday-Tuesday the following week...  Is that the system will split your trip into multiple reservations to cover the entire trip,  while the Resort itself will treat it as 1 continuous stay.   You could end up with a 3-Night stay with checkout on Saturday, and then a 4-night stay checking in on Saturday.   For trips longer than a week,  You could get a 6 night stay checking out on Sunday, and then a 4 night stay checkin in on Sunday.... or even a 7 night stay with a 3 night immediately falling into it.  The system's max is only 7 nights.

Since the Resort itself handles these multiple reservations as a single stay,   It's really not going to directly impact your trip. The reservation may mention a "You may be required to switch rooms",   but the resort itself won't require you to do that.    You may however see 2 confirmations for our reservation since it's technically 2 different reservations in Wyndham's system.     The Direct impact that as a renter you are more likely to see from these trips would be in your per-night costs.  The reason is that unless you are an owner who reaches a certain "VIP" ownership level,   Wyndham charges it's owners a flat fee for all Guest certificates.  If your reservation requires 2 reservations in Wyndham's system due to it's length or weekend straddling,   Then the owner is going to get charged that flat fee twice, once for each reservation.   They then are going to add those fees to your reservation.    This is why often your best nightly rates happen on Friday-Friday, Saturday-Saturday, and Sunday-Sunday reservations.


I know... probably more information than you were expecting or needing,   but it never hurts to sometimes peel back the operations a bit to see how things work.


----------



## mat5

For the A/C controls are they motion activated? Is there a way to set it, so it will not turn off? It seems to get a little warm in the room.

I just found the answer two pages back, 

Thank you


----------



## Lily & Giny's Mom

I seem to recal having seen a photo of the exterior door being a lever as opposed to a knob.  Can anyone confirm this.  I am trying to make plans to child proof. (Loved the idea of a spring rod in the sliding glass door) Any other safety hints anyone has would be helpful as well.


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

AeroKU said:


> My in-laws were at BC last week and SIL texted my wife saying that they do not allow strollers on the shuttles to the parks.  I thought that I had read somewhere that they do allow strollers on the shuttles, so now I'm confused.  Can anyone confirm that they do allow shuttles to be brought on the shuttles to the parks?  Seems pretty odd that they would not allow strollers to be brought on the shuttles.



We stayed there in 2010 and called them to confirm their policy.  Foldable umbrella strollers were allowed on the shuttles.  We took one every day.  Hopefully the policy is still the same.


----------



## asmit4

Anyone have any ideas on restaurant delivery to BC? I think Giordanos does- anyone else?


----------



## Mom2micayla

DCTooTall said:


> Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a little odd in it's operation and how it manages inventory when compared to most Timeshare resorts.  I'll explain why I say that below,    but ultimately,   You can pretty much rent with a checkin-checkout day whatever day of the week you'd like.
> 
> 
> The Reason I say they are a bit odd,   is that they effectively run the resort more like a hotel, than a timeshare resort.  For all practical purposes,  there isn't much limit on exactly how you can structure your stay there.....  but there are a few more limitations based primarily off how they manage the room inventory which is tied to the larger Wyndham system.
> 
> The Weeks at the resort run as Friday-Friday, Saturday-Saturday, or Sunday-Sunday. You don't have to stay for a full week however,  and can easily stay for only 2 nights if you wish,  or for a full 7 nights.  The system just works you into a check-in/check-out on one of those typical turnover days.    What this means for those of you wanting to stay Thursday-Thursday....Wednesday-Tuesday... Or even Saturday-Tuesday the following week...  Is that the system will split your trip into multiple reservations to cover the entire trip,  while the Resort itself will treat it as 1 continuous stay.   You could end up with a 3-Night stay with checkout on Saturday, and then a 4-night stay checking in on Saturday.   For trips longer than a week,  You could get a 6 night stay checking out on Sunday, and then a 4 night stay checkin in on Sunday.... or even a 7 night stay with a 3 night immediately falling into it.  The system's max is only 7 nights.
> 
> Since the Resort itself handles these multiple reservations as a single stay,   It's really not going to directly impact your trip. The reservation may mention a "You may be required to switch rooms",   but the resort itself won't require you to do that.    You may however see 2 confirmations for our reservation since it's technically 2 different reservations in Wyndham's system.     The Direct impact that as a renter you are more likely to see from these trips would be in your per-night costs.  The reason is that unless you are an owner who reaches a certain "VIP" ownership level,   Wyndham charges it's owners a flat fee for all Guest certificates.  If your reservation requires 2 reservations in Wyndham's system due to it's length or weekend straddling,   Then the owner is going to get charged that flat fee twice, once for each reservation.   They then are going to add those fees to your reservation.    This is why often your best nightly rates happen on Friday-Friday, Saturday-Saturday, and Sunday-Sunday reservations.
> 
> 
> I know... probably more information than you were expecting or needing,   but it never hurts to sometimes peel back the operations a bit to see how things work.



You're a peach!  Thanks so much for your answer and explanation. It makes perfect sense. Glad to know I can chose different rental dates other than Sat-Sat.


----------



## DCTooTall

Lily & Giny's Mom said:


> I seem to recal having seen a photo of the exterior door being a lever as opposed to a knob.  Can anyone confirm this.  I am trying to make plans to child proof. (Loved the idea of a spring rod in the sliding glass door) Any other safety hints anyone has would be helpful as well.



 The standard "Deluxe" units use a sliding door for access to the patio.   I believe I have seen pictures which indicate that all the Presidential units tend to have a standard door w/ the lever-style door-knob.

All the other doors in the unit tend to be the lever-style knobs commonly found in public buildings and hotels these days due to the ADA regulations.



asmit4 said:


> Anyone have any ideas on restaurant delivery to BC? I think Giordanos does- anyone else?



If I recall correctly,  The only Outside restaurants allowed to deliver to the resort are Giordanos, Flippers, Papa Johns, Pizza hut, and Dominoes.  The last several times I've stayed there, there has been a text message on the room phone with the information that these were the only places allowed to deliver and that other outside locations wouldn't be allowed thru the gates.  (Lots of "scam" delivery companies in the area)

Because the buildings are access controlled as well,   You would need to meet the driver outside your tower at the drop-off loop to get your food since they don't have a key to get into the building.

There is also the onsite Pizza/Sub location at the Tower 2/3 pool that can deliver directly to your room.  The menu and their ext. is usually located on a fridge magnet in the room.   Since the last time I stayed there was only a month after the hotel opened,   I don't know if any of the hotel restaurants have begun offering any sort of room service at the Time Share units.


If anything changes with restaurants allowed to deliver being added or removed,  I'd think you can find out either via the front desk,  or the message on the room phone.


----------



## AeroKU

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> We stayed there in 2010 and called them to confirm their policy.  Foldable umbrella strollers were allowed on the shuttles.  We took one every day.  Hopefully the policy is still the same.



This is the stroller we are going to have on the trip.  It's a double stroller, but it folds up pretty compact.  We had this same one when we stayed onsite and did not have any issues taking it on any of the busses.
Open





Folded





Will we have issues with taking this on the WBC shuttles?


----------



## act1980

Could someone please tell me where the 4 bedroom suites are located?

Thanks!


----------



## Aggiegrl

act1980 said:


> Could someone please tell me where the 4 bedroom suites are located?
> 
> Thanks!



As far as I know, they could be in any building.  The older buildings have them on their top floors and there are some in the newest building (6) as well.


----------



## tanyaandallie

Hi there!  Does the WBC shuttle drop off at any of the Water Parks?  We have a day when dh will be driving my mil home and we were thinking the kids and I would visit one of the water parks since he is not a fan of water parks anyway.  It just occurred to me that he will have the car so we will be dependent on the shuttle.


----------



## act1980

Aggiegrl said:


> As far as I know, they could be in any building.  The older buildings have them on their top floors and there are some in the newest building (6) as well.



Thanks for your help.


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,

Here are some helpful tips about WBC:

1. Most people would probably think newer buildings are always better. Well the newer buildings(4,5,6) are never getting refurbished which explains the ripped couches and chairs. In the older buildings(1,2,3) there are no ripped couches and chairs. The deluxe bedrooms in the older buildings have better counter-tops and again no ripped couches and chairs. The couches and chairs are actually a better kind and not the brown ones the newer buildings have. I do not know about other problems in the older buildings.

2. If you are bringing kids you may all know about the activities. What you may not know is I am pretty sure everyday around 12:00 in the afternoon at the Grand pool they have other activities that are not mentioned. Kids will love it!

3. There are like 2 or 3 activities center in the resort area and not just one in the main building. It's the same thing with the fitness centers. The one in the main building is a little bit too small. In the Grand the fitness center is bigger. 

4. If you are planning on requesting a specific building or view then here's this:

Tower 1: Close to the main building, has a playground, and near a miniature golf course, nearby pool is located between Tower 2 and 3 as well with a waterslide.

Tower 2: Pool nearby with a waterslide, a "mushroom" that dumps water on you when you go under it, near a miniature golf course.

Tower 3: Pool nearby with a waterslide, next to the Grand hotel which means next to another pool.

Tower 4: Has a regular pool, a boardwalk, next to Tower 5 lazy river and main building pool and lazy river.

Tower 5: Has a pirate themed lazy river, a boardwalk, Escudos bar.

Tower 6: Has a pirate waterslide, a pool, karaoke at night, inside Tower 6 has its own check-in desk and connected to the Wyndham Grand hotel.

Best Lake view buildings: All of them (above floor 5 and above so you don't have the palm trees blocking the lake.

Best Disney view buildings: Towers 1 ( being the closest), 2, 3, 4 (on a higher floor), 5( on a higher floor) and 6 (has a wing that has both lake and Disney view and must be on a higher floor).

At night if you are at the older buildings, Tower 6 (specific wing) and Grand you can see the Disney fireworks.

Happy Summer!


----------



## Aggiegrl

If I have a 4 bedroom presidential booked, will the gate person tell me where to check in (6 versus main building)?  Or do I just go to the main bldg?


----------



## DCTooTall

tanyaandallie said:


> Hi there!  Does the WBC shuttle drop off at any of the Water Parks?  We have a day when dh will be driving my mil home and we were thinking the kids and I would visit one of the water parks since he is not a fan of water parks anyway.  It just occurred to me that he will have the car so we will be dependent on the shuttle.



 I don't think there is a shuttle that runs to the Water Parks.  Your best bet would be to either take one of the Park or DTD buses and then connect onto a Disney Transportation bus that stops by the Water Parks.  I know several DTD buses to the resorts also stop by Typhoon Lagoon,   and some of the Animal Kingdom resort busses stop by blizzard Beach.   (I don't know however the order of the stops though).

The Other option might be a taxi.  Typhoon Lagoon isn't that far from WBC,  so it probably wouldn't cost much.



Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here are some helpful tips about WBC:
> 
> 1. Most people would probably think newer buildings are always better. Well the newer buildings(4,5,6) are never getting refurbished which explains the ripped couches and chairs. In the older buildings(1,2,3) there are no ripped couches and chairs. The deluxe bedrooms in the older buildings have better counter-tops and again no ripped couches and chairs. The couches and chairs are actually a better kind and not the brown ones the newer buildings have. I do not know about other problems in older buildings.



 FWIW,  I wouldn't go so far as to say Towers 4, 5, and 6 aren't ever going to be Refurbished,   it's just that those towers are new enough that they haven't hit the age of being due for a refurb yet.   Towers 1,2 and 3 are the 3 oldest towers and have been around for YEARS.  Tower 6 is only about 2 years old,  Tower 5 about 3, and Tower 4 I believe is just a bit older than 5.   in Comparison,  Tower 1 is closer to 10years old at this point.

  I do however remember someone mentioning something about new furniture for some of the newer towers,   so it's possible that even if the newer towers aren't due for a complete refurb yet,  that the resort has been going thru and refreshing/replacing the furniture in the buildings on either a "as-needed" basis or systematically replacing all the older furniture as time and supplies allow.   (Just based off one report of new furniture being queue'd and/or offered to someone with a ripped couch.... so purely conjecture at this point. )


----------



## nancy155

WOOOO HOOOOO!  NINE MORE DAYS!!!!  WE ARE IN SINGLE DIGITS NOW.   

Now I have got to concentrate on getting all caught up at work.. I am like the little train heading up the hill... and I have got to make it to the top of the hill before I leave.    That is what I need some good ole pixie dust!!

  May begin packing some this weekend as we will be heading up to Colorado Springs the night before our flight out.


----------



## Portugal1000

nancy155 said:


> WOOOO HOOOOO!  NINE MORE DAYS!!!!  WE ARE IN SINGLE DIGITS NOW.
> 
> Now I have got to concentrate on getting all caught up at work.. I am like the little train heading up the hill... and I have got to make it to the top of the hill before I leave.    That is what I need some good ole pixie dust!!
> 
> May begin packing some this weekend as we will be heading up to Colorado Springs the night before our flight out.



We have exactly a week to go. Infact this time next week we will be in the taxi headed for Gatwick (in the UK). Unfortunately a 10 hour flight but we have 3 weeks at Bonnet Creek to get over it! 

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## angell52

We were there the beginning of July with 3 grandkids and took our folded strollers (1 single and 1 double)on the shuttles to the parks with no problem.


----------



## nancy155

Portugal1000 said:


> We have exactly a week to go. Infact this time next week we will be in the taxi headed for Gatwick (in the UK). Unfortunately a 10 hour flight but we have 3 weeks at Bonnet Creek to get over it!
> 
> Hope you have a great time.



How wonderful you have 3 weeks for holiday!  Perhaps we might "run" into each other while at Bonnet Creek!


----------



## tanyaandallie

What is up with the ripped furniture?  I have read a few reviews about ripped couches and I think they are in the newer towers (5 and 6?)?  I am trying to narrow down my room request (high floor, lake view, still not sure about tower) but I REALLY do not want ripped up furniture.


----------



## DCTooTall

tanyaandallie said:


> What is up with the ripped furniture?  I have read a few reviews about ripped couches and I think they are in the newer towers (5 and 6?)?  I am trying to narrow down my room request (high floor, lake view, still not sure about tower) but I REALLY do not want ripped up furniture.



What's up with the Ripped furniture is pretty simple.

1. The resort has become extremely popular with renters, many of which think of the place as just a nice hotel.

2. a lot of people in general these days don't have  lot of respect for other people's property... especially "nameless corporations"

3. The 'leather' furniture used in some of the newer towers Deluxe level rooms was not of the highest quality and therefor there were some issues with the amount of wear/abuse they receive on a weekly basis from normal guest use [such as just pulling out and utilizing the sofa bed on a regular basis]

4. The resort is a Timeshare resort,  which means that any sort of capital expenditure...such as replacement furniture... must come out of the budget set during the previous year and paid for by the owner's Annual Maintainance fees.   [IOW's,  unlike a traditional hotel,  they can't easily pull the money from the income generated thru guest stays]

With the Refurbs of Towers 1-3 completed,  we have seen reports of damaged furniture in the newer towers being replaced...and i believe i heard it is with furniture with a higher quality cover.   This however can be a slow-ish process due in part to the large number of rooms in the newer towers and delays in receiving the new furniture.   Obviously the rooms most in need of replacement are going to end up getting replaced first.


----------



## ibob52

tanyaandallie said:


> What is up with the ripped furniture?  I have read a few reviews about ripped couches and I think they are in the newer towers (5 and 6?)?  I am trying to narrow down my room request (high floor, lake view, still not sure about tower) but I REALLY do not want ripped up furniture.



I was there late May 2012 and the sofa was in distress.

My teenager said just put a blanket over it ... we don't want to change rooms.

We hardly noticed the shabby chic couch after that.

They were replacing them in another tower.  The old ones being placed in the dumpster and the new sofa arrived (stacked) on a (small) trailer.

Although there are numerous suites to deal with and they are
probably only able to do a small number each day.

I would think by now they would have a good deal of them done by now. 

Depending on if the manufacturer (supply) is able to keep up with the  replacement schedule.

a call to WBC should be able to get a response on this issue (sofa replacement schedule)

They are (should be) quite aware of the seriousness of this and how it is affecting their past, present and future customers.


----------



## HolidayRose

Had a great time the end of June.  One tip from here I took to heart was not to go to the desk to get the parking pass--the check-in clerk even told us it wasn't necessary.  We never had time-share visit calls and had no trouble getting in and out of resort---we left the resort multiple times each day for a week.  You use your room key for re-entry to the resort; not any kind of parking pass.

We loved the resort and felt like the $840 price for a 2 bedroom deluxe for a week from Ken Price was fair and in fact, a great deal given the amenities.  The transaction with him went without a glitch.  

We were in tower 1 and the only thing I didn't care for was the strong deodorizer smell when you entered the building.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tanyaandallie said:


> What is up with the ripped furniture?  I have read a few reviews about ripped couches and I think they are in the newer towers (5 and 6?)?  I am trying to narrow down my room request (high floor, lake view, still not sure about tower) but I REALLY do not want ripped up furniture.



I arrived at WBC on June 30th for a 2 week stay.  There were replacing sofas the first week we were there.  We stayed in tower 5 and every day that week there was a pile of the old ones out in the parking garage where they have the golf carts.

We had an old one in our suite and it wasn't bad but not all that great either.  It was very worn on the edges and the light colour allowed for it to be dirty looking.  Very easy to see how this type of sofa would not last long.


----------



## Bellamouse

HolidayRose said:


> Had a great time the end of June.  One tip from here I took to heart was not to go to the desk to get the parking pass--the check-in clerk even told us it wasn't necessary.  We never had time-share visit calls and had no trouble getting in and out of resort---we left the resort multiple times each day for a week.  You use your room key for re-entry to the resort; not any kind of parking pass.



Did you have a car though?  Or no car?  I'm thinking if you have a car you _have_ to have a parking pass?  If not, I love the idea of bypassing the "parking pass" desk entirely....


----------



## dancin Disney style

HolidayRose said:


> Had a great time the end of June.  One tip from here I took to heart was not to go to the desk to get the parking pass--the check-in clerk even told us it wasn't necessary.  We never had time-share visit calls and had no trouble getting in and out of resort---we left the resort multiple times each day for a week.  You use your room key for re-entry to the resort; not any kind of parking pass.
> .



When I arrived (June 30/12) it was after 10pm and I went inside alone to check in.  I was asked for the car info but was not given a parking permit....this was at the check in desk.  There was no one else working in the lobby at that time of night.  When we got into the suite I called and asked if I needed a permit as I had seen all the other cars with one.  I was told 'no not really'.  The next morning I called again and was told that 'yes it's required'.  So I went to the main building and went to the check in desk and asked again....was also told yes.  I was then sent to the member services desk to get the permit.  The whole process was really stupid....I had to wait for my 'rep' to come from the office which really made me mad.  After waiting about 2 minutes I leaned over the counter and told an older gentleman that they were totally wasting my time and I was not pleased at all.  I went on to say that it was an leaving a terrible impression.....so just give me the pass so I can be on my way.  He ended up handing me the paper to fill out which I ticked off....unemployed, student, divorced and income <$30K.  He took one look at the paper smiled and gave me my parking permit.  I had a good laugh as I walked out to the car but that was the end of it, they never called the suite.

So as to whether you really need the permit or not I can't say.  However, over the 2 weeks that we stayed we intentionally looked at every car and never once did we see a car without a permit. It's not worth the risk of having your car towed or something.

Also, almost daily the gate at the entrance was malfunctioning.  We could only get in by showing the parking permit or ID.  The security staff actually checked.


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,

If you want to know which towers you should request then read this:

The older towers have no ripped couches or chairs since they are getting refurbished. I do not know about other problems in the older buildings. If you want a lake view with a fireworks view request towers 1,2,3, or a special wing in 6. You will have both with a lake view at the Wyndham Grand which is a hotel not a condo.

Towers 2 and 3 are near the pool between them. Tower 1 is next to the main building with a pool and a lazy river. 

The newer buildings are great but except for the ripped couches and furniture. Tower 5 has a pirate themed lazy river.

I think if you call the main building they might be able to put a towel over the couch. It will be very hard to change rooms since most likely there will be no availability to other rooms.

Wyndham Bonnet Creek is an awesome resort! Have fun!

Happy Summer!


----------



## softballmom3

ok..I will apologize in advance if the answer to this question is in this thread somewhere.  I must have missed it.

I was looking into timeshares and I just can't figure out how to calculate how many points a person would need in order to rent during a red week a 2 bedroom.

I was curious if it would benefit our family to go this route and I have looked everywhere.  If someone knows of a post where this is listed could you give me general vicinity to look?

Thanks in advance and so sorry if I've missed it....I've looked....promise .


----------



## Branabb

softballmom3 said:


> ok..I will apologize in advance if the answer to this question is in this thread somewhere.  I must have missed it.
> 
> I was looking into timeshares and I just can't figure out how to calculate how many points a person would need in order to rent during a red week a 2 bedroom.
> 
> I was curious if it would benefit our family to go this route and I have looked everywhere.  If someone knows of a post where this is listed could you give me general vicinity to look?
> 
> Thanks in advance and so sorry if I've missed it....I've looked....promise .



PM'd you


----------



## softballmom3

Branabb said:


> PM'd you



Got it, thanks .  For me I believe it is cheaper to just rent from owners!!!!


----------



## zrabbits

We are planning on staying at Bonnet Creek in November and are VERY excited as this is our first family Disney trip! 8 of us driving from Oklahoma!! Glad to know we made a good choice by staying here.


----------



## Upatnoon

Branabb said:


> PM'd you


Do a search for "Bonnet Creek points chart" on Google images.

Note however, that unlike DVC, where people "rent points," with Bonnet Creek you rent a reservation. This is because the Wyndham system offers discounting on the actual point total needed to some owners.

The bottom line is that I've found it far cheaper to rent points than to own them.


----------



## softballmom3

Upatnoon said:


> Do a search for "Bonnet Creek points chart" on Google images.
> 
> Note however, that unlike DVC, where people "rent points," with Bonnet Creek you rent a reservation. This is because the Wyndham system offers discounting on the actual point total needed to some owners.
> 
> The bottom line is that I've found it far cheaper to rent points than to own them.



Thanks!  I agree from what I've seen.  I'm really going to do some research on this one because it just may benefit us to stay here since it's June '13 and I don't think I will get a decent enough disney discounted room.  Only thing I worried about were the pics I've seen recently on tripadvisor of the ripped up couches......and I would love reliable shuttle service .


----------



## Aggiegrl

softballmom3 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I agree from what I've seen.  I'm really going to do some research on this one because it just may benefit us to stay here since it's June '13 and I don't think I will get a decent enough disney discounted room.  Only thing I worried about were the pics I've seen recently on tripadvisor of the ripped up couches......and I would love reliable shuttle service .



I have seen reports of the couches being replaced.  Not sure if it is done yet, but it is in progress.  I would assume the replacement would be completed by the time you check


----------



## momof1+1+2

So this whole couch thing has me worried.  I really don't want a crappy couch to sit on for vacation when we are relaxing.  Sounds silly but to us it's important.  

I am overwhelmed with what tower to hope for - fireworks view is appealing but nice couches are more appealing!  We are going over Thanksgiving and I'm wondering if it will be warm enough to swim so do I take pool location into account??  And wi-fi is in all the towers now right?  I'd love to hear feedback on what towers are people's favorites and why.  Thanks!


----------



## lindaprvs

Leaving for WBC in the morning!!! So excited! Our 2nd trip!


----------



## nancy155

lindaprvs said:


> Leaving for WBC in the morning!!! So excited! Our 2nd trip!



Safe Travels!  Perhaps we will see each other there. 

 We leave Saturday, I just started doing some packing today and getting the house cleaned up.
I like to have a clean house when we leave for vaca.


----------



## lindaprvs

Just checked in. Everyone was super nice! Got my room request of a lake and fireworks view!!! We r in tower 3 and have a great view of epcot and the lake! It just started raining but when its passed we will hit the pools! I will also call about bin 2 shortly!


----------



## tanyaandallie

momof1+1+2 said:


> So this whole couch thing has me worried.  I really don't want a crappy couch to sit on for vacation when we are relaxing.  Sounds silly but to us it's important.
> 
> I am overwhelmed with what tower to hope for - fireworks view is appealing but nice couches are more appealing!  We are going over Thanksgiving and I'm wondering if it will be warm enough to swim so do I take pool location into account??  And wi-fi is in all the towers now right?  I'd love to hear feedback on what towers are people's favorites and why.  Thanks!




I'm with you.  I truly am ok with any type of view and location (though I am trying to figure out my preference) the ripped couch thing I would not be ok with.  I'm going to make sure at check in that we do not have ripped furniture in our room.  Just not something that I find acceptable.


----------



## geko29

We're headed back to WBC on August 5th for our second visit (first was October 2011), staying in a 2BR presidential.  We're Wyndham owners, but are stockpiling all our points for a pull-out-the-stops trip to Hawaii next year, so wound up renting the week for $1385 from denisetravels.  Here are some tips I thought might be helpful:

Internet (if you find the new all-over wifi insufficient):  for one laptop, there's a cable provided, hanging off the back of the kitchen phone, you can just plug in (computer-->phone-->wall).  When I tried this last year with a router, the phone kept rebooting and kicking us off, so I wound up just unplugging the phone and plugging the router directly into the wall jack.  Worked a treat the whole trip.

Arrival/Shopping:  What we usually do (did 2 weeks ago in Vegas, and are doing in 2 weeks in Orlando), is to take an early flight in.  We get in at 10:45, will grab our luggage and the car, and head to lunch.  After lunch, stop by the resort, do the pre-check-in dance (so they'll call us when our room is ready) and leave our luggage with the bellman.  Around 2pm, we'll head out to a grocery store to stock up for the week.  We liked the Winn-Dixie last year because of the great employees--one literally chased us out into the parking lot to give my son (4 at the time) a sheet of stickers.  By the time we're heading back with our haul, the resort will be calling us to say our room's ready, and we can go right up.  When we get there, we call the bellman and our luggage gets delivered while we load the fridge/cabinets.  So we're in the room and unpacked at the same time we would have been had we not made the trip, but now we're loaded for the week.

Packing:  pack LIGHT!  The two best things about staying in a condo instead of a hotel are the space, and the washer/dryer.  As a result, you don't have to bring 100lbs of luggage per person.  When we were in Vegas for two weeks, we checked 1 rollaboard, one small suitcase, and one large suitcase for 4 people, total of around 120lbs including the bags themselves (call it 80lbs of our stuff).  We're all in agreement that even that little bit was too much.  For me it's 3 pair of shorts/shirts/underwear/socks, a pair of water shoes, 2 swimsuits and a shirt to wear to the pool, plus some minor toiletries and a roku 2.  Doing a load or two of laundry per day is maybe 8 minutes total work, and easily offsets the need to lug 10-15 sets of clothes per person.  We never stay in hotels anymore except for 1-2 night trips for this reason alone.  They don't give you much detergent though, and I don't trust what they do provide, so we bring an old shampoo bottle filled with the Costco environmentally-friendly detergent (which we like not for the obvious reason, but because the coconut/palm oil base doesn't irritate my wife's skin like many chemical ones do), use liberally throughout the trip, and then discard before we leave.

Carseats/strollers:  bring your own.  It saves money, they're more comfortable because your kids are used to them, and it's very easy.  Travel bags for each are available cheaply--if you're bringing a second-stage booster you don't even need a bag--and the airlines can't charge you for them.  Check the carseat in its bag at the curb.  You can even stuff some extra stuff in there--I usually put my pillow in.  Doesn't count as a bag, so you won't be charged.  Then we let my son ride in the stroller through the airport, fold it up put it in the bag and gate check it.  It's waiting for us as soon as we get off the plane, and he can ride it back out of the airport.  Works like a champ.  And then when we get in the car, it's not the luck of the draw (which we always lose) with regards to how uncomfortable he's going to be.  One one trip, he was the ONLY one that was comfortable in the terrible Grand Marquis we got stuck with.

More to follow, I have to head home now...


----------



## nancy155

Geko29 I pm'd you.  Once you have enough posts you will be able to reply..


----------



## geko29

Transportation:  If you're going after rope drop and coming back before Wishes/Illuminations/Fantasmic is over, the WBC buses are great.  Not too crowded, and pretty quick.  If, however, you're staying for the finales, you'll need to almost run to the stop in order to be one of the 70+ people who cram onto the first bus, and after that I believe there's only one more (which will be similarly crowded).  If it takes you a bit to get to the stop and there's a bunch of people, you may wind up waiting a while, and then taking a cab when you don't make it on either bus.  Driving is the clear winner for early starts/late finishes.

Also, a car opens you up to a ton of offsite dining that can save you a bunch of money.  a few gems we found last year were:

-Boston Lobster Feast, which is a seafood buffet of pretty decent quality that's VERY cheap for lunch and reasonable for dinner
-KeKe's Breakfast Cafe, a great little breakfast/lunch place with a huge variety of waffles/pancakes/french toast/omlettes.  Also near the outlet mall if that's your thing.
-Willow Tree Cafe:  A German restaurant in Sanford that's just fantastic.  Live music, great food and beer, reasonable prices.  A bit of a hike (30-45 minutes assuming traffic isn't terrible), but totally worth it.  DO NOT attempt to go on Monday, as they are CLOSED.

And of course, having a car lets you do things like Universal, Sea World, or Legoland without paying Mears $19+ per person for a bus.


----------



## DCTooTall

geko29 said:


> If you are willing to put up with some hassle to avoid paying for parking, you can park at DTD and take a Disney bus to a resort near the park you're trying to get to (Contemporary,Polynesian, or Grand Floridian for MK, Boardwalk, Swan/Dolphin, Yacht/Beach club for Epcot), and walk or monorail over.  You also get free parking if you're going to one of those resorts for another reason, like a character meal.  So one morning we drove to the contemporary, had a (horrid!) breakfast at Chef Mickey's, and walked to MK for the day.



This is something that will open up a HUGE can of worms around here.

1st...  These instructions are pretty much against the rules here at the DIS because it's talking about how to bypass Disney rules.

2nd...  DTD buses are somewhat unreliable first thing in the morning and don't get a bit more regular until later in the day. The "go to a nearby resort" method can easily add close to an hour to your start and end of the day to get back to your vehicle.   It's much more than a hassle,   It's a HUGE time sink.

3rd...  If you have an ADR at a restaurant,   You often are only allowed to park at that resort for 3hrs.  After that,   you may be subject to getting towed since the resort parking is only intended to allow you to eat at that resort,  not to go to the Park.   Contemporary,  because of it's limited parking and proximity to the MK often is extremely strict on this rule.  The Boardwalk will also become strict on it's non-guest parking during events such as Food&Wine.     Is saving $14 really worth the possibility that your car may get towed?


----------



## geko29

DCTooTall said:


> This is something that will open up a HUGE can of worms around here.
> 
> 1st...  These instructions are pretty much against the rules here at the DIS because it's talking about how to bypass Disney rules.
> 
> 2nd...  DTD buses are somewhat unreliable first thing in the morning and don't get a bit more regular until later in the day. The "go to a nearby resort" method can easily add close to an hour to your start and end of the day to get back to your vehicle.   It's much more than a hassle,   It's a HUGE time sink.
> 
> 3rd...  If you have an ADR at a restaurant,   You often are only allowed to park at that resort for 3hrs.  After that,   you may be subject to getting towed since the resort parking is only intended to allow you to eat at that resort,  not to go to the Park.   Contemporary,  because of it's limited parking and proximity to the MK often is extremely strict on this rule.  The Boardwalk will also become strict on it's non-guest parking during events such as Food&Wine.     Is saving $14 really worth the possibility that your car may get towed?



Sorry about that.  I'll take it out.


----------



## DCTooTall

geko29 said:


> Sorry about that.  I'll take it out.



No problem.  You are new around here,   and this just happens to be one of the subjects that can be touchy around the DIS.   Best to let you know about one of those touchy subjects early so that you don't accidently walk into more drama than you were expecting.  


Great info BTW that I'm sure some people will find very helpful.


----------



## cinderellamom123

DCTooTall said:


> This is something that will open up a HUGE can of worms around here.
> 
> 1st...  These instructions are pretty much against the rules here at the DIS because it's talking about how to bypass Disney rules.
> 
> 2nd...  DTD buses are somewhat unreliable first thing in the morning and don't get a bit more regular until later in the day. The "go to a nearby resort" method can easily add close to an hour to your start and end of the day to get back to your vehicle.   It's much more than a hassle,   It's a HUGE time sink.
> 
> 3rd...  If you have an ADR at a restaurant,   You often are only allowed to park at that resort for 3hrs.  After that,   you may be subject to getting towed since the resort parking is only intended to allow you to eat at that resort,  not to go to the Park.   Contemporary,  because of it's limited parking and proximity to the MK often is extremely strict on this rule.  The Boardwalk will also become strict on it's non-guest parking during events such as Food&Wine.     Is saving $14 really worth the possibility that your car may get towed?




All the above points are correct and good points.  3 hour time lime to park for an add.


----------



## LynnTH

I think I got a darn good deal.  Going to Disney next June.  Had not decided on where to stay yet as we don't know who is all going with extended family.  Looking at Bonnet Creek after reading all of this but also have always stayed onsite renting DVC and really want to stay at Beach Club.  

Anyway. I get a call from Wyndam Resorts on Saturday.  They were calling because we stayed at one of their Timeshares in Wisconsin Dells last year (go through E-bay).  She was calling to offer me a deal to stay at any of their Wyndam Resorts (including Bonnet Creek). It would be a 3 night/4 day stay for $199 and we would have to attend a 2 hour time share presentation on the 2nd day.  (we have done these before so no biggie). I told her I might be interested but really wanted to stay onsite at Disney too. So, then she offered me 4 Nights/5 Days plus after we do the presentation we will get a $100 American Express Card plus a one night additional hotel stay somewhere.  So, I took that deal.  Figured $25 a night for a 2 bedroom couldn't be beat - even if we did have to sit through a presentation.

So, now my thinking is that we will stay here for 4 nights and then rent points and stay at the Beach Club for an additional 5-6 nights.  Just trying to figure out where I should stay first.  Would love to end up at the Beach Club at the end of vacation but would also be nice to be at Bonnet Creek and be able to do our laundry here at the end of our vacation too...  

So, do you think that is a pretty good deal.  Anyone else get calls and did something like this.  I only did it as I knew for sure we were going to Disney anyway and wanted to try this resort out and now I can for really cheap!!!


----------



## carlbarry

In the RCI magazine I received last week, Orange Lake has a deal for a 2 bedroom, 3 nights for $199 plus they give you 2 1 day tickets to WDW, Universal, or Sea World.
As someone who has been stuck being beaten over the head by Wyndham salesweasels at Bonnet Creek, I would just suggest you realize that the day you go to the "presentation" will be almost all lost when they keep you for 3 hours.
You will then lose another half day when you transfer to the hotel.





LynnTH said:


> I think I got a darn good deal.  Going to Disney next June.  Had not decided on where to stay yet as we don't know who is all going with extended family.  Looking at Bonnet Creek after reading all of this but also have always stayed onsite renting DVC and really want to stay at Beach Club.
> 
> Anyway. I get a call from Wyndam Resorts on Saturday.  They were calling because we stayed at one of their Timeshares in Wisconsin Dells last year (go through E-bay).  She was calling to offer me a deal to stay at any of their Wyndam Resorts (including Bonnet Creek). It would be a 3 night/4 day stay for $199 and we would have to attend a 2 hour time share presentation on the 2nd day.  (we have done these before so no biggie). I told her I might be interested but really wanted to stay onsite at Disney too. So, then she offered me 4 Nights/5 Days plus after we do the presentation we will get a $100 American Express Card plus a one night additional hotel stay somewhere.  So, I took that deal.  Figured $25 a night for a 2 bedroom couldn't be beat - even if we did have to sit through a presentation.


----------



## LynnTH

She said the presentation would be 120 minutes. We have done these many times and when I start telling them the prices I can buy into online vs them direct they know I have done my homework and we can usually get out of there within the 2 hours.  Also, we always spend a couple days just at the resort so these will be resort days anyway.  Because of the savings here I can now not question whether we should stay at Beach Club or not.  




carlbarry said:


> In the RCI magazine I received last week, Orange Lake has a deal for a 2 bedroom, 3 nights for $199 plus they give you 2 1 day tickets to WDW, Universal, or Sea World.
> As someone who has been stuck being beaten over the head by Wyndham salesweasels at Bonnet Creek, I would just suggest you realize that the day you go to the "presentation" will be almost all lost when they keep you for 3 hours.
> You will then lose another half day when you transfer to the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LynnTH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got a darn good deal.  Going to Disney next June.  Had not decided on where to stay yet as we don't know who is all going with extended family.  Looking at Bonnet Creek after reading all of this but also have always stayed onsite renting DVC and really want to stay at Beach Club.
> 
> Anyway. I get a call from Wyndam Resorts on Saturday.  They were calling because we stayed at one of their Timeshares in Wisconsin Dells last year (go through E-bay).  She was calling to offer me a deal to stay at any of their Wyndam Resorts (including Bonnet Creek). It would be a 3 night/4 day stay for $199 and we would have to attend a 2 hour time share presentation on the 2nd day.  (we have done these before so no biggie). I told her I might be interested but really wanted to stay onsite at Disney too. So, then she offered me 4 Nights/5 Days plus after we do the presentation we will get a $100 American Express Card plus a one night additional hotel stay somewhere.  So, I took that deal.  Figured $25 a night for a 2 bedroom couldn't be beat - even if we did have to sit through a presentation.
Click to expand...


----------



## DCTooTall

LynnTH said:


> I think I got a darn good deal.  Going to Disney next June.  Had not decided on where to stay yet as we don't know who is all going with extended family.  Looking at Bonnet Creek after reading all of this but also have always stayed onsite renting DVC and really want to stay at Beach Club.
> 
> Anyway. I get a call from Wyndam Resorts on Saturday.  They were calling because we stayed at one of their Timeshares in Wisconsin Dells last year (go through E-bay).  She was calling to offer me a deal to stay at any of their Wyndam Resorts (including Bonnet Creek). It would be a 3 night/4 day stay for $199 and we would have to attend a 2 hour time share presentation on the 2nd day.  (we have done these before so no biggie). I told her I might be interested but really wanted to stay onsite at Disney too. So, then she offered me 4 Nights/5 Days plus after we do the presentation we will get a $100 American Express Card plus a one night additional hotel stay somewhere.  So, I took that deal.  Figured $25 a night for a 2 bedroom couldn't be beat - even if we did have to sit through a presentation.
> 
> So, now my thinking is that we will stay here for 4 nights and then rent points and stay at the Beach Club for an additional 5-6 nights.  Just trying to figure out where I should stay first.  Would love to end up at the Beach Club at the end of vacation but would also be nice to be at Bonnet Creek and be able to do our laundry here at the end of our vacation too...
> 
> So, do you think that is a pretty good deal.  Anyone else get calls and did something like this.  I only did it as I knew for sure we were going to Disney anyway and wanted to try this resort out and now I can for really cheap!!!



We did one of those $199 deals a few years ago with the required Timeshare sales pitch.   They didn't put us up in the Bonnet Creek Resort however.   We had to check-in at a sales center that was located off 192.  There they scheduled the time for our sales presentation at Bonnett Creek,  and then we were told that they were sending us to the Crown Plaza by Universal for our stay.

  Honestly,   I still felt I was getting a good deal since the Crown Plaza was REALLY nice,   and since it was just 2 of us we weren't really counting on/expecting the space of the Condo.      I would DEFINITELY recommend doublechecking to see exactly what kinda of accommodations they are promising as part of the deal,    and to see if there is any fine print such as "We reserve the right to substitute like accommodations".     Even if they promise you a timeshare condo to stay in,   If they mention they may substitute they could send you to the Wyndham Orlando on I-Drive @Sand Lake,  or the Reunion or Cypress Palms nearby.    They are all really nice places,   but if you are expecting one thing for your vacation and then end up with something else,  it could put a damper on your trip.


----------



## carlbarry

I'm just thinking about OP's original posting.  It seems like it will definitely be at Bonnet Creek (they sent me once to Crowne Plaza, too).  But are you SURE it will be a 2 bedroom?  Make sure you get that in writing!
The "Welcome Center" is in the same building as a TGI Friday's, by the entrance to Wyndham Star Island.


DCTooTall said:


> We did one of those $199 deals a few years ago with the required Timeshare sales pitch.   They didn't put us up in the Bonnet Creek Resort however.   We had to check-in at a sales center that was located off 192.  There they scheduled the time for our sales presentation at Bonnett Creek,  and then we were told that they were sending us to the Crown Plaza by Universal for our stay.
> 
> Honestly,   I still felt I was getting a good deal since the Crown Plaza was REALLY nice,   and since it was just 2 of us we weren't really counting on/expecting the space of the Condo.      I would DEFINITELY recommend doublechecking to see exactly what kinda of accommodations they are promising as part of the deal,    and to see if there is any fine print such as "We reserve the right to substitute like accommodations".     Even if they promise you a timeshare condo to stay in,   If they mention they may substitute they could send you to the Wyndham Orlando on I-Drive @Sand Lake,  or the Reunion or Cypress Palms nearby.    They are all really nice places,   but if you are expecting one thing for your vacation and then end up with something else,  it could put a damper on your trip.


----------



## LynnTH

I did make sure of this when I spoke to the representative.  I specifically asked if we would be staying in the Timeshare Portion of Wyndam Bonnet Creek in at least a 2 bedroom. She said that we would be and noted it in the package deal.    I will be getting info in the mail in a few days and can book anytime and it is good for a year.  So, as soon as I figure out our for sure dates then I can call and book this.  



DCTooTall said:


> We did one of those $199 deals a few years ago with the required Timeshare sales pitch.   They didn't put us up in the Bonnet Creek Resort however.   We had to check-in at a sales center that was located off 192.  There they scheduled the time for our sales presentation at Bonnett Creek,  and then we were told that they were sending us to the Crown Plaza by Universal for our stay.
> 
> Honestly,   I still felt I was getting a good deal since the Crown Plaza was REALLY nice,   and since it was just 2 of us we weren't really counting on/expecting the space of the Condo.      I would DEFINITELY recommend doublechecking to see exactly what kinda of accommodations they are promising as part of the deal,    and to see if there is any fine print such as "We reserve the right to substitute like accommodations".     Even if they promise you a timeshare condo to stay in,   If they mention they may substitute they could send you to the Wyndham Orlando on I-Drive @Sand Lake,  or the Reunion or Cypress Palms nearby.    They are all really nice places,   but if you are expecting one thing for your vacation and then end up with something else,  it could put a damper on your trip.


----------



## carlbarry

LynnTH said:


> She said the presentation would be 120 minutes. We have done these many times and when I start telling them the prices I can buy into online vs them direct they know I have done my homework and we can usually get out of there within the 2 hours.  Also, we always spend a couple days just at the resort so these will be resort days anyway.  Because of the savings here I can now not question whether we should stay at Beach Club or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Last year, I received an offer as a Wyndham owner to stay at Wyndham Grand at Bonnet Creek for 3 nights for I forget the figure, plus a "rebate" of a debit card.  And of course, a "presentation."  I believe my cost was about $35 a night.
Anyway, my point is:  I told them I bought my membership on ebay for $100.  At first the salesweasel said, "Wow.  I guess I won't be selling you anything."  But later on, she tried to sell me more points, on the basis that I could use my current 49,000 points to pay my maintenance fee!
The conclusion is:  they STILL kept me for 2 hours and fifty minutes.


----------



## cinderellamom123

SO, we have been throwing back and forth the idea of buying.  I understand that it is much cheaper and more worthwhile to buy resale.  However, we are debating on doing the time share presentation.  I have called several times and they have told me it is only 90 minutes.  (we would go in the afternoon so no breakfast add on etc)  Has anyone done one recently?  We would not commit to a date but just pick a rainy afternoon. We just have a lot of questions in general.  Also, if you have done one, was there an incentive?


----------



## geko29

There will be an incentive (usually somewhere between $75-150), and you're definitely better off buying resale--we've done both, buying a medium-sized (300k annually) package on eBay for $1500 including fees, as well as a tiny (168k EOY, so 84k equivalent) developer package for $12k.  If you do the math, this means the developer points cost 3200% more than the resale, and we actually overpaid a bit for our resale.  We did the developer after the resale, but went into the process with our eyes open.  We did it to expand our long-term options (PlusPartners/Rewards) with our existing and future points and to try out the VIP benefits to see if they're valuable (they haven't been so far, for us), as they gave us 216k one-time bonus points to get us to the minimum level.

It's exceedingly likely we will not buy another developer package, and we'll probably pick up another resale at some point.  I absolutely recommend going resale first.  If you find some reason to pay full price later on, that's fine.  But you'll understand how incredibly overpriced the developer points are, and can make a logical determination at that point.

Pam Parker was the rep we bought from at Bonnet Creek, and we're going to talk to her again (but not buy!) when we go back in 10 days.  She's a resale and Presidential Reserve owner, so she doesn't talk down at resale owners like most of the reps we've talked to do.  But then again, maybe that makes her more convincing and you're better off if you talk to one of the rude ones.


----------



## carlbarry

cinderellamom123 said:


> SO, we have been throwing back and forth the idea of buying.  I understand that it is much cheaper and more worthwhile to buy resale.  However, we are debating on doing the time share presentation.  I have called several times and they have told me it is only 90 minutes.  (we would go in the afternoon so no breakfast add on etc)  Has anyone done one recently?  We would not commit to a date but just pick a rainy afternoon. We just have a lot of questions in general.  Also, if you have done one, was there an incentive?



Just go in with three points in mind: 1. It will NOT be only 90 minutes, 2. do NOT believe what the sales weasel will tell you.  For example, they NEVER mention "housekeeping points," and 3. DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT, and I repeat again, DO NOT buy from Wyndham! Look on ebay!  There is a 224,000 point contract coming up in 2 days, 1 bid, ONE DOLLAR.  There is a 203,000 point contract coming up in 6 days, seller pays closing fees, 1 bid, ONE DOLLAR.
Not convinced?  How about completed auctions?  Last week a 1,011,000 point contract sold for $4,973.  Two weeks ago a 168K sold on the high side for $1,333.
There is NO WAY that what Wyndham offers you with "gold" or whatever status can make up the difference in cost.


----------



## ez

I have a friend who did the tour a couple weeks ago, she has stayed at BC many times and was doing the tour for the perks they didnt have an intent to buy. She is a prek teacher of special needs kids, and one of the loveliest even keeled people I know. She said the sales thing was horrible, took forever, and while the first guy was ok the vultures they brought in after were horrible beyond words, she was so shocked and finally had to tell them off. Apparently what she was compelled to say to them will go on in history as a story to be passed down in her family, as she was with her husband and sister in law. Even though she got a free stay in a one bedroom and 100 dinner voucher to the fancy restaurant, it WAS NOT worth it. It definitely ruined her vacation zen to be riled up like that. When we go I check in by myself, leave the family in the car and tell them I dont have my husband with me. They always seem annoyed but then I am never bothered the rest of my trip, not one phone call!


----------



## DCTooTall

cinderellamom123 said:


> SO, we have been throwing back and forth the idea of buying.  I understand that it is much cheaper and more worthwhile to buy resale.  However, we are debating on doing the time share presentation.  I have called several times and they have told me it is only 90 minutes.  (we would go in the afternoon so no breakfast add on etc)  Has anyone done one recently?  We would not commit to a date but just pick a rainy afternoon. We just have a lot of questions in general.  Also, if you have done one, was there an incentive?



Others have mentioned it,  but it's such an important fact that it's worth repeating...  DON'T BUY RETAIL!

Other than that,  it will be longer than 90 minutes.   the "Breakfast" add-on you think will make it shorter,  is basically some juice/coffee and pre-packaged pastries that are available for you to munch on while the sales rep goes off on one of their little "run your credit" or "let's see what we can do" jaunts.


----------



## cinderellamom123

so for people who bought resale the first time from ebay etc.  what was your best source of information detailing how wyndham works?  I have no intention buying from the builder, however, I am not really sure where else to get information.  For example, we usually stay 10-12 days in a 2 bedroom.  We used to stay in January but now the kids are older we are trying the summer so not to pull them out of school so long.  Not sure how many points that would be, how much the maintenance is etc.  Nobody seems to have those point charts available to view.  That is the info I am looking for.

FOr those that did the presentation, how did you conclude the appointment/meeting?  I will probably have my twin 10 year olds so knowing them they will set their touch for a 90 minute timer and let me know.


----------



## DCTooTall

cinderellamom123 said:


> so for people who bought resale the first time from ebay etc.  what was your best source of information detailing how wyndham works?  I have no intention buying from the builder, however, I am not really sure where else to get information.  For example, we usually stay 10-12 days in a 2 bedroom.  We used to stay in January but now the kids are older we are trying the summer so not to pull them out of school so long.  Not sure how many points that would be, how much the maintenance is etc.  Nobody seems to have those point charts available to view.  That is the info I am looking for.
> 
> FOr those that did the presentation, how did you conclude the appointment/meeting?  I will probably have my twin 10 year olds so knowing them they will set their touch for a 90 minute timer and let me know.



The 2 best resources you can find for information on Timeshares and the Wyndham System are going to be the Timeshare User's Group (http://tugbbs.com/forums/ and http://tug2.net/ ),   and the Wyndham Owner's Group ( http://forums.atozed.com/ )

You should be able to find a points chart on one of those sites,    and I believe i've even seen some "Cost per Point" spreadsheets to help you figure out where you might want to purchase your contract.

 Remember,  the only real advantage to owning at one Wyndham Resort vs. another is the 3 month "priority" you get in making reservations at your home resort.  For Bonnet Creek,  due to it's size,   this isn't really an issue as there is still usually plenty of availability at the 10month open reservations point....with the possible exception of certain low-quantity unit types (such as presidentials) during the high usage periods (Think holidays).    Other than that one perk of a home resort,  the main thing you usually want to look for when buying resale is what the maintenance fees are,   as well as the potential for the fees to increase or a special assessment to hit (most common in older resorts,  or those who may be subject to extreme weather damage such as hurricanes, floods, etc).


----------



## geko29

cinderellamom123 said:


> so for people who bought resale the first time from ebay etc.  what was your best source of information detailing how wyndham works?  I have no intention buying from the builder, however, I am not really sure where else to get information.  For example, we usually stay 10-12 days in a 2 bedroom.  We used to stay in January but now the kids are older we are trying the summer so not to pull them out of school so long.  Not sure how many points that would be, how much the maintenance is etc.  Nobody seems to have those point charts available to view.  That is the info I am looking for.



Best resources I'm aware of are the wyndham owner's forum, at wyndhamowners dot org (sorry can't post links yet) and Timeshare Users group at tugbbs dot com.  In the short term, if you'd like information about particular resorts, I'd be happy to look it up for you.  Maintenance fees vary by resort, with Grand Desert (Las Vegas) and Smoky Mountains (Sieverville, TN) being the cheapest on a per-point basis, and EOY and small (under 154k) contracts being more expensive.



cinderellamom123 said:


> FOr those that did the presentation, how did you conclude the appointment/meeting?  I will probably have my twin 10 year olds so knowing them they will set their touch for a 90 minute timer and let me know.



Even better--give them sugar before the meeting, so they're hyper at the beginning and cranky as the end of the allotted time approaches.


----------



## geko29

cinderellamom123, since we're talking about WBC, the rates for a two bedroom deluxe there range from 112k in "value" season up to 224k in "Prime".  For summer, "Prime" is roughly the second week of June through the end of August.  That said, additional Sun-Thurs nights in a 2BR deluxe in Prime are 27k, and Fri-Sat are 44.5k.  So if you check in on a Sunday, the total cost for 12 days would be 359k.  It'd be 376.5k to check in on Monday or Saturday (1 extra weekend day), or 394k to check in on Tuesday-Friday (2 extra weekend days).

To put that into maintenance fee terms, the fees for the 305k points you would need for 10 days with no extra weekend days would run you about $1250/year at the Grand Desert, or just under $1600 at Cypress Palms, which is nearby and should cost similarly to Bonnet Creek.  394k for 12 days with 2 extra weekend days, you're looking at more like $1600 or $2k/year, respectively.


----------



## cinderellamom123

see, for me it is cheaper to rent and I love the people I rent from.  However, some day they will want to use their points and I will either have to find another renter I trust or buy in.  Have also stayed at other properties owned by wyndham and always very happy


----------



## HayGan

We have decided to stay 3 nights in a 1BR in October.  We have received a number of different quotes and are in the process of deciding on which one to go with.  Most are within a few dollars of each other but some were $100 more than the others 

There is so much info here to read & we are really looking forward to staying at WBC!  I do have one quick question - if I want a view of fireworks and to be relatively close to the lazy river what should I request?  Thanks!


----------



## minniemom003

We are staying at WBC for the first time in March I was wondering if anyone had a picture of a 3 bedroom deluxe. Thank you


----------



## geko29

nancy155 said:


> Geko29 I pm'd you.  Once you have enough posts you will be able to reply..



And this post should bring me to that point.


----------



## carlbarry

cinderellamom123 said:


> so for people who bought resale the first time from ebay etc.  what was your best source of information detailing how wyndham works?  I have no intention buying from the builder, however, I am not really sure where else to get information.  For example, we usually stay 10-12 days in a 2 bedroom.  We used to stay in January but now the kids are older we are trying the summer so not to pull them out of school so long.  Not sure how many points that would be, how much the maintenance is etc.  Nobody seems to have those point charts available to view.  That is the info I am looking for.
> 
> FOr those that did the presentation, how did you conclude the appointment/meeting?  I will probably have my twin 10 year olds so knowing them they will set their touch for a 90 minute timer and let me know.



My experience is at Bonnet Creek telling them you have no interest in buying will not shorten the torture. (Why on earth would they think that I, who spent $100 at resale, would pay them $18K???)  I believe that they have to "clock" a certain amount of time with each victim.  The only thing that worked for me was at the 90 minute mark saying, "OK, I was told 90 minutes.  I didn't come on vacation for this, let's wrap it up."  HOWEVER, at that point, I was passed on to ANOTHER sales weasel who wanted to sell me points I could use for a vacation at $200 per night.  I said no way, and he kept jumping up out of his seat and yelling at me, "You're just not thinking right!" LOL  After that, I got passed on to yet another sales weasel, who was openly disgusted with me when I turned down his offer.  So even though I "ended it" at 90 minutes, I was still stuck for another 40 minutes, I believe it was.


----------



## Bellamouse

Can't you just get up and walk out?  I mean, it's not prison.  They cannot legally hold you there against your will....  I don't understand how it's possible that after 90 minutes, you can't just get up and leave, no matter how much they jump up and down or yell.....


----------



## DCTooTall

Bellamouse said:


> Can't you just get up and walk out?  I mean, it's not prison.  They cannot legally hold you there against your will....  I don't understand how it's possible that after 90 minutes, you can't just get up and leave, no matter how much they jump up and down or yell.....



I'm pretty sure you could just up and leave....


  ...The problem is that you would've get your "gift" for attending.   They wait until the last sales weasle in the 3-prong attack to fill out the paperwork you need to turn into the redemption desk.


----------



## Bellamouse

Oh yeah, I didn't think about that.  That makes sense.  I suppose if you go for the "gift", and you'd already invested that much time, you'd want to finish it up.  

I would never go just for the gift I don't think.  If I went, it would have to be because I'm really interested in hearing about how it all works (whether I actually end up buying or not).   

I have no intention of ever buying, so I think I'll just steer clear of the whole deal


----------



## DCTooTall

Bellamouse said:


> Oh yeah, I didn't think about that.  That makes sense.  I suppose if you go for the "gift", and you'd already invested that much time, you'd want to finish it up.
> 
> I would never go just for the gift I don't think.  If I went, it would have to be because I'm really interested in hearing about how it all works (whether I actually end up buying or not).
> 
> I have no intention of ever buying, so I think I'll just steer clear of the whole deal



I usually tend to swing by for an owner's update while I'm there.   The $100 I've gotten my last couple trips has been nice,    and I'm not a rope drop kind of person anyways,  so the time spent doesn't really take away much useful time from my trip.  (And during F&W,  that $100 can easily come in handy.   )


----------



## carlbarry

Bellamouse said:


> Oh yeah, I didn't think about that.  That makes sense.  I suppose if you go for the "gift", and you'd already invested that much time, you'd want to finish it up.
> 
> I would never go just for the gift I don't think.  If I went, it would have to be because I'm really interested in hearing about how it all works (whether I actually end up buying or not).
> 
> I have no intention of ever buying, so I think I'll just steer clear of the whole deal



If you want to know "how it works," I would NOT depend on a sales weasel.  For example, they will tell you that you can book a weekend here, a 3 day stay there, etc.  What they don't tell you that for each stay, you will be charged one week of housekeeping points.  Go for a few short stays, and you will quickly run out of housekeeping points, and will have to PAY Wyndham extra.
They won't tell you there is a transaction fee for every booking or change of a booking.  Make a bunch of bookings, and you will run out of your "free" transactions.  They will tell you that you can use unused points to pay your maintenance fee.  They won't tell you that they give you back pennies on the dollar for that.  They will not tell you the huge fee, nor that your chances of getting certain destinations are near zero.  The salesperson's job is to SELL SELL SELL.  They will NOT inform you of any drawbacks in the system.  And believe me, Wyndham has plenty of drawbacks.  They will tell you that you can go anywhere in the world by trading to RCI.


----------



## DCTooTall

carlbarry said:


> If you want to know "how it works," I would NOT depend on a sales weasel.  For example, they will tell you that you can book a weekend here, a 3 day stay there, etc.  What they don't tell you that for each stay, you will be charged one week of housekeeping points.  Go for a few short stays, and you will quickly run out of housekeeping points, and will have to PAY Wyndham extra.
> They won't tell you there is a transaction fee for every booking or change of a booking.  Make a bunch of bookings, and you will run out of your "free" transactions.  They will tell you that you can use unused points to pay your maintenance fee.  They won't tell you that they give you back pennies on the dollar for that.  They will not tell you the huge fee, nor that your chances of getting certain destinations are near zero.  The salesperson's job is to SELL SELL SELL.  They will NOT inform you of any drawbacks in the system.  And believe me, Wyndham has plenty of drawbacks.  They will tell you that you can go anywhere in the world by trading to RCI.



And the biggest lie they tell you....

  "You can consider this an investment because you can always sell you ownership in the future and make your money back because this is such a in-demand location right next to Disney"

    Which if you look at the resale prices,  is quite easy to disprove.


----------



## lindaprvs

Tower 3 room 852= awesome!! Lake AND fireworks view!!!!


----------



## nancy155

lindaprvs said:


> Tower 3 room 852= awesome!! Lake AND fireworks view!!!!



Awesome!   I hope I am as fortunate.  I called and requested tower 2 or 3 with a high level floor.  I tried not to be too specific in hopes they would honor my request.  My fingers are crossed that I get a great view like yours!  If not well I am happy we are on vacation at DisneyWorld! but it sure would be a nice added perk!


----------



## carlbarry

DCTooTall said:


> And the biggest lie they tell you....
> 
> "You can consider this an investment because you can always sell you ownership in the future and make your money back because this is such a in-demand location right next to Disney"
> 
> Which if you look at the resale prices,  is quite easy to disprove.



I once bought a "discount vacation package" and had to attend a presentation for Vacation Village in Weston, Florida.  The sales weasel told me it was better to buy there than in Orlando because, 1. Orlando is overbuilt and there are fewer resort rooms in Weston, so the demand is higher, and 2. there are no golf courses in Orlando, they have one in Weston, so people who want to golf all want to go to Weston.
When I later went to Orlando, and had to go to another presentation via the same package, I told the sales weasel that his Weston counterpart said buying in Orlando is a very bad idea.  He was a little surprised.
So in summary: asking to speak to a sales weasel for information is a bad idea.
Oh, and the points they wanted to sell me in Weston, after reducing and reducing to $12,000--when I looked on ebay, people were trying to sell them for $1.  I said "trying," because they couldn't sell them for $1.


----------



## LadyBeBop

One other thing about buying an Orlando timeshare (doesn't matter if it's resale or not; doesn't matter if it's WBC, Orange Lake, Cypress Pointe, etc).  Most of them will allow you to trade into RCI.  However, if you ever get the chance to trade into DVC...well you can't trade into DVC using an Orlando timeshare.

Assuming you don't want to go during Christmas, if you want to buy a Wyndham contract for WBC, buy a resale contract at another Wyndham resort.   Preferably not by the ocean...maintenance fees are higher at ocean resorts.  I own at Wyndham Smokey Mountain, and there's a few on here that also own there.  Maintenance fees are reasonable, and I don't know anyone who doesn't get their first choice at the ten month mark (when non-owners can start making reservations).  With the possible exception of Christmas.  

Does anyone know if Ken Price and the others who rent WBC condos...do they own WBC points, or are their points from other Wyndham resorts?


----------



## geko29

LadyBeBop said:


> Does anyone know if Ken Price and the others who rent WBC condos...do they own WBC points, or are their points from other Wyndham resorts?



I'm sure they're from a wide mix, since the only advantage to owning at a particular resort is the ability to book at 13 months instead of 10.  Since most of them seem to try to use the VIP upgrades in the 60-day window to reduce their point costs, the ARP (Advanced Reservation Priority) feature is of basically no value.  Just like for most owners:  points is points.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

cinderellamom123 said:


> SO, we have been throwing back and forth the idea of buying.  I understand that it is much cheaper and more worthwhile to buy resale.  However, we are debating on doing the time share presentation.  I have called several times and they have told me it is only 90 minutes.  (we would go in the afternoon so no breakfast add on etc)  Has anyone done one recently?  We would not commit to a date but just pick a rainy afternoon. We just have a lot of questions in general.  Also, if you have done one, was there an incentive?



My wife and I are going to Bonnet Creek in late October. I read a lot of this thread but don't post much. We are paying about $85.00 a night and it appears you can get rates like that several ways most of the time. I see the forum really reaches the point that it is defonitely far less expensive to rent. I am in sales. Sales with a consience. I despise high pressure tactics. I was trained over the years to high pressure sales by car dealers, appliance stores etc. I find it horrible that the tactics ployed by Wyndham are over baring and so high pressure. Simply put, I know from expience that the high pressure means a not so good deal. So why would anyone want to risk several hours of this tactic to possibly ruin thier vacation?


----------



## carlbarry

SYLVESTER7577 said:


> My wife and I are going to Bonnet Creek in late October. I read a lot of this thread but don't post much. We are paying about $85.00 a night and it appears you can get rates like that several ways most of the time. I see the forum really reaches the point that it is defonitely far less expensive to rent. I am in sales. Sales with a consience. I despise high pressure tactics. I was trained over the years to high pressure sales by car dealers, appliance stores etc. I find it horrible that the tactics ployed by Wyndham are over baring and so high pressure. Simply put, I know from expience that the high pressure means a not so good deal. So why would anyone want to risk several hours of this tactic to possibly ruin thier vacation?



The first time I went on one of those "presentations" at Bonnet Creek, I knew nothing about timeshare.  But alarms went off for me when they said that I must buy NOW because the offer won't be there later.  And my suspicions were confirmed when I asked one of the salesweasels for a phone number to call in case I changed my mind later and decided to buy.  He wrote the number down on a form that he knew I had to hand in later on.  As you implied, honest people selling a good product don't need to use these tactics.


----------



## tripplanner2

SYLVESTER7577 said:


> My wife and I are going to Bonnet Creek in late October. I read a lot of this thread but don't post much. We are paying about $85.00 a night and it appears you can get rates like that several ways most of the time. I see the forum really reaches the point that it is defonitely far less expensive to rent. I am in sales. Sales with a consience. I despise high pressure tactics. I was trained over the years to high pressure sales by car dealers, appliance stores etc. I find it horrible that the tactics ployed by Wyndham are over baring and so high pressure. Simply put, I know from expience that the high pressure means a not so good deal. So why would anyone want to risk several hours of this tactic to possibly ruin thier vacation?



We just got back and have to agree with the high pressure.  We did not go to a presentation but we were approached by sales staff in the lobby and in the elevators.  Not sure why or how they knew we did not do the presentation but the calls to the room were annoying and then getting approached on the way to our car or pool was just nauseating.  The sales staff is all over the resort selling to potential buyers.  The stuff that comes out of their mouths was more than annoying.  We were less than thrilled with the experience at the hotel.  I will say that the grounds and buildings are beautiful and breathtaking but constant sales pressure, even without going to a presentation, distracted from our trip.  Add in that there are no lifeguards at the pools (which control the chaos) and I had no desire to spend any time at the resort other than being inside of my room.  But even in my room I had that stupid phone ringing.  We got 3 calls a day starting at 10am.  I would not go back to the resort for these reasons.  We were already planning on an extended family vacation over Christmas next year but I would rather go anyplace else than stay there again.


----------



## LadyBeBop

geko29 said:


> I'm sure they're from a wide mix, since the only advantage to owning at a particular resort is the ability to book at 13 months instead of 10.  Since most of them seem to try to use the VIP upgrades in the 60-day window to reduce their point costs, the ARP (Advanced Reservation Priority) feature is of basically no value.  Just like for most owners:  points is points.



Then maybe you'll know the answer.  I'm looking into booking WBC for late October 2013 at the ten month mark.  (Day after Christmas to be exact).  I'll actually have to buy a few points to make it a full week (I can do this I have enough for about 6 1/2 days, so I'm just buying to make it into a week.

If I reserve at the 10 month mark, can I go back and see if I can upgrade at the 60-day window?  Or perhaps lower my point value?  

Right now, I'm getting a two bedroom deluxe.  There will probably be six of us.  That third bedroom sure looks nice.  Or possibly upgrading to a two bedroom Presidential.


----------



## mikat

tripplanner2 said:


> But even in my room I had that stupid phone ringing.  We got 3 calls a day starting at 10am.



I am staying at WBC next month, so I want to make sure I know about this - couldn't you just unplug the phone, or was that not possible?


----------



## ez

In case anyone missed it, regarding the phone calls etc, if you tell them you are married but traveling without your spouse, it makes you ineligible for the presentation and you wont be bothered. I've stayed there 4 or 5 times and works like a charm each time, we were there last week and not one phone call!


----------



## LadyBeBop

SYLVESTER7577 said:


> My wife and I are going to Bonnet Creek in late October. I read a lot of this thread but don't post much. We are paying about $85.00 a night...



For a one bedroom or two?  And what week?



> ....and it appears you can get rates like that several ways most of the time. I see the forum really reaches the point that it is defonitely far less expensive to rent.



Yeah, I think it is.  My points is actually every other year at Wyndham Smokey Mountains.  Every other year, I get enough points for a two bedroom condo at WBC during low season, or a one bedroom condo during all but high season.  We're looking at using our points for a two bedroom condo during low season.  I think it would be about $100/night if we rent through Ken Price or other eBay renters.  We pay about $30/mo in condo fees, so we're actually paying a little more in condo fees than what we would pay to rent.  Unfortunately, that does not include the initial cost of the condo.  And we didn't know better at the time...we paid retail, not resale.



> I am in sales. Sales with a consience. I despise high pressure tactics. I was trained over the years to high pressure sales by car dealers, appliance stores etc. I find it horrible that the tactics ployed by Wyndham are over baring and so high pressure. Simply put, I know from expience that the high pressure means a not so good deal.



Wyndham (back then, it was Fairfield) is very high pressure.  When we bought 12 years ago, we were not even close to being in the market for another time share.  We already owned one week in the Virgin Islands, and the maintenance fees were killing us.  So why buy another week every other year.

We did have some good Wyndham vacations, and both condos are fully paid.  So right now, no regrets.



> So why would anyone want to risk several hours of this tactic to possibly ruin thier vacation?



Usually, it's for the free gift.  Most vacations, we do have a few hours in which we aren't doing anything.  So we usually go.  And now, we know how to say NO!

I understand not going for a Disney vacation, so that's usually a go, go, go vacation.  But most other vacations, you do have a spare half day or so.  It's worth it for a hundred dollar gift.


----------



## carlbarry

mikat said:


> I am staying at WBC next month, so I want to make sure I know about this - couldn't you just unplug the phone, or was that not possible?



Unplugging the phone is one of the methods of avoiding the calls. Yes, it can be done, and is done quite often it seems.


----------



## JessB320

LadyBeBop said:
			
		

> Then maybe you'll know the answer.  I'm looking into booking WBC for late October 2013 at the ten month mark.  (Day after Christmas to be exact).  I'll actually have to buy a few points to make it a full week (I can do this I have enough for about 6 1/2 days, so I'm just buying to make it into a week.
> 
> If I reserve at the 10 month mark, can I go back and see if I can upgrade at the 60-day window?  Or perhaps lower my point value?
> 
> Right now, I'm getting a two bedroom deluxe.  There will probably be six of us.  That third bedroom sure looks nice.  Or possibly upgrading to a two bedroom Presidential.



I am about to try this same thing in two days, we are already booked. I think the only way to do it is to cancel your current booking, then call back to make a "new" reservation as the fine print says the reduced points are only good on new reservations. Anyway I'll let you know how it works out for me in a couple days.


----------



## DCTooTall

LadyBeBop said:


> Then maybe you'll know the answer.  I'm looking into booking WBC for late October 2013 at the ten month mark.  (Day after Christmas to be exact).  I'll actually have to buy a few points to make it a full week (I can do this I have enough for about 6 1/2 days, so I'm just buying to make it into a week.
> 
> If I reserve at the 10 month mark, can I go back and see if I can upgrade at the 60-day window?  Or perhaps lower my point value?
> 
> Right now, I'm getting a two bedroom deluxe.  There will probably be six of us.  That third bedroom sure looks nice.  Or possibly upgrading to a two bedroom Presidential.





JessB320 said:


> I am about to try this same thing in two days, we are already booked. I think the only way to do it is to cancel your current booking, then call back to make a "new" reservation as the fine print says the reduced points are only good on new reservations. Anyway I'll let you know how it works out for me in a couple days.



The "Upgrade" is one of the perks of the VIP program,  which means you would've needed to buy a large number of points at Retail.  (If you recently bought points at Retail,  the Bonus points they give you will sometimes give you a temporary VIP level status).

The Discount is available after a certain time,   for unbooked units.  This means that if you currently have a reservation,  you must make a new one which would qualify for the discount.    If you are quick about it,  you can often cancel your existing reservation to free up the room and your points,  and then immediately rebook under the discount if you don't have enough points to have 2 bookings at one time.    Keep in mind however that this transaction would use another Reservation transaction point.   [all reservation transactions done in a single day online will utilize a single point...via the phone reps,  2 points].   if you don't have any extra reservation transactions available with your current membership,   you may be charged a fee.


As for the "renting" of points,  I haven't really done it,  but it can get quite expensive quite quickly.   You'll also probably need to call in your reservation during the regular reservation period (10mo-3mo) to do it.    Another option that might be more cost effective and give you more flexibility would be to pool your points.   Depending upon your use year,  you might be able to pool the following use year points ($39 one-time charge),   which will give you immediate access to those point and allow you to use them during a 3yr period instead of just the 1 year.  This would be one way to leverage your points for a longer stay or in a bigger/nicer unit.


----------



## JessB320

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> The "Upgrade" is one of the perks of the VIP program,  which means you would've needed to buy a large number of points at Retail.  (If you recently bought points at Retail,  the Bonus points they give you will sometimes give you a temporary VIP level status).
> 
> The Discount is available after a certain time,   for unbooked units.  This means that if you currently have a reservation,  you must make a new one which would qualify for the discount.    If you are quick about it,  you can often cancel your existing reservation to free up the room and your points,  and then immediately rebook under the discount if you don't have enough points to have 2 bookings at one time.    Keep in mind however that this transaction would use another Reservation transaction point.   [all reservation transactions done in a single day online will utilize a single point...via the phone reps,  2 points].   if you don't have any extra reservation transactions available with your current membership,   you may be charged a fee.
> 
> As for the "renting" of points,  I haven't really done it,  but it can get quite expensive quite quickly.   You'll also probably need to call in your reservation during the regular reservation period (10mo-3mo) to do it.    Another option that might be more cost effective and give you more flexibility would be to pool your points.   Depending upon your use year,  you might be able to pool the following use year points ($39 one-time charge),   which will give you immediate access to those point and allow you to use them during a 3yr period instead of just the 1 year.  This would be one way to leverage your points for a longer stay or in a bigger/nicer unit.



Thanks for the info!! We have been owners for several years ( a purchase DH actually made a few years before we met) and I'm just starting to take the time to learn how to utilize  our points in the best way!


----------



## OnlyDisney

We have family that is thinking of joining us on our Disney trip so now I'm looking into staying in a 3 or 4 bedroom presidential.  Are 4 bedrooms hard to get reservations for?  We're looking at going the week after Thanksgiving/first week of December or end of January/first of February.

What size of beds are in the bedrooms?

I've read conflicting answers to this, can you get bedrails?


----------



## LadyBeBop

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> As for the "renting" of points,  I haven't really done it,  but it can get quite expensive quite quickly.   You'll also probably need to call in your reservation during the regular reservation period (10mo-3mo) to do it.    Another option that might be more cost effective and give you more flexibility would be to pool your points.   Depending upon your use year,  you might be able to pool the following use year points ($39 one-time charge),   which will give you immediate access to those point and allow you to use them during a 3yr period instead of just the 1 year.  This would be one way to leverage your points for a longer stay or in a bigger/nicer unit.



Thanks for the response. My points are actually for even number years, so I already paid $39 for the right to use 2012 points in 2013. Would I be able to use my 2014 points early to upgrade to a presidential or a three bedroom?  I didn't think I could. And if I could, when would be the earliest I could make my reservation?  I was going to make my reservation at the 10 month mark which would be the last week of December. But I'll gladly wait a week, until 2013, if I could move 2014 points over to 2013. Trip will be last week of October 2013.


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,

Here's a tip:

If your interested in buying a timeshare from Wyndham just say no. The reason is they want like $40,000 for you to buy the timeshare. You can go online and get it cheaper! Also you can get more points than what Wyndham offers you. Alot of them are under $10,000 for a Wyndham timeshare! 

Happy Summer!


----------



## carlbarry

Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here's a tip:
> 
> If your interested in buying a timeshare from Wyndham just say no. The reason is they want like $40,000 for you to buy the timeshare. You can go online and get it cheaper! Also you can get more points than what Wyndham offers you. Alot of them are under $10,000!
> 
> Happy Summer!



A lot of them are ONE dollar.


----------



## Disfan15

carlbarry said:


> A lot of them are ONE dollar.




Hello,

Where did you find the one dollar timeshares? That is really cheap! Are they on ebay?

Happy Summer!


----------



## carlbarry

Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Where did you find the one dollar timeshares? That is really cheap! Are they on ebay?
> 
> Happy Summer!



Yes, ebay.  Sometimes the seller will even pay all closing costs.
There are several coming up in the next few days that are currently at $1.00.
Recent "Completed" auctions that sold Wyndham points include 55.5K at Smoky Mountains for $1, 124K at Patriot's Place for $2, 154K at Myrtle Beach for $1.25, 105K at Palm Aire for $1, 168K at Branson for $1, 308K at Bali Hai offered for $1 but had no bids, and on and on.  And this was only during the last week!


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,



carlbarry said:


> Yes, ebay.  Sometimes the seller will even pay all closing costs.
> There are several coming up in the next few days that are currently at $1.00.
> Recent "Completed" auctions that sold Wyndham points include 55.5K at Smoky Mountains for $1, 124K at Patriot's Place for $2, 154K at Myrtle Beach for $1.25, 105K at Palm Aire for $1, 168K at Branson for $1, 308K at Bali Hai offered for $1 but had no bids, and on and on.  And this was only during the last week!



Thank you!

 How do you book a presidential room? Is it for Wyndham timeshare members only? Also are all presidential on the top floors on buildings 1-5? In tower 6 are they after the 9th floor? The presidentials don't have the ripped couches right?


Here's a tip:

Try to request a floor on 5 or up. You don't have the trees blocking your view. The 5th floor is right above the trees.

Happy Summer!


----------



## havingadisneyday

tripplanner2 said:


> We just got back and have to agree with the high pressure.  We did not go to a presentation but we were approached by sales staff in the lobby and in the elevators.  Not sure why or how they knew we did not do the presentation but the calls to the room were annoying and then getting approached on the way to our car or pool was just nauseating.




Wow.  This is the first time I've heard of these guys actually being out and about... has this happened to anyone else, or did these poor people just get there on a "slow" day???   I intend to stay there and have a great time, but honestly if I'm approached anywhere other than the main check-in spot (got the phone unplugged part covered! ) they better be prepared for some sign language.     I meant I'd use a little foreign language on them.  You know, confuse them.  Have a little fun.  Don't get mad, HAVE FUN!!!!  Haha.... can't wait.  Now i kinda WANT them to follow me to the pool


----------



## eeyorepixie

I will have no problem, telling them fat chance...I agree why let it get to you. I can make sure in less than 60 seconds that they will not ask again. 

I can not wait we are getting so close!


----------



## eeyoresnr

OnlyDisney said:


> We have family that is thinking of joining us on our Disney trip so now I'm looking into staying in a 3 or 4 bedroom presidential.  Are 4 bedrooms hard to get reservations for?  We're looking at going the week after Thanksgiving/first week of December or end of January/first of February.
> 
> What size of beds are in the bedrooms?
> 
> I've read conflicting answers to this, can you get bedrails?



I can't answer for the 4 bedrooms, but in the 3 bedrooms beds are as follows.....master has king size bed....one bedroom has another king size bed, and the 3rd bedroom has 2 full (maybe queen) size beds

master





bedroom 2





bedroom 3


----------



## havingadisneyday

Yay for more pictures!  Anyone else who has just come back care to share some brand new shots??   We'd LOVE to see some more!


----------



## Cdn Gal

I will post new photos when we come back on the photo thread. Can anybody tell me what night karaoke is?  Also what are the prizes if you win?  thanks!


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,

Does anyone have any photos of a 4 bedroom presidential lake view from older buildings(1,2,3)? Is there a great view of Disney from older buildings(1,2,3) lake view? I saw some from tower 6. 

Happy Summer!


----------



## ibob52

Cdn Gal said:


> I will post new photos when we come back on the photo thread. Can anybody tell me what night karaoke is?  Also what are the prizes if you win?  thanks!



Maybe call the Activities Desk (Main Building) or the Concierge  

for the Schedule (Karaoke)

IIRC there is a Activity Schedule posted in the Lobby (Elevator area)


----------



## Branabb

OnlyDisney said:


> We have family that is thinking of joining us on our Disney trip so now I'm looking into staying in a 3 or 4 bedroom presidential.  Are 4 bedrooms hard to get reservations for?  We're looking at going the week after Thanksgiving/first week of December or end of January/first of February.
> 
> What size of beds are in the bedrooms?
> 
> I've read conflicting answers to this, can you get bedrails?



The 4BR Pres are basically two 2BR on each side of the unit with a larger living/family area in the center. There are 2 MBR with Kings and 2 Guest BR with two queens per room.

Here is a link to a video tour of a 2BR and 4BR Presidential. It should help you out.


----------



## DCTooTall

OnlyDisney said:


> We have family that is thinking of joining us on our Disney trip so now I'm looking into staying in a 3 or 4 bedroom presidential.  Are 4 bedrooms hard to get reservations for?  We're looking at going the week after Thanksgiving/first week of December or end of January/first of February.
> 
> What size of beds are in the bedrooms?
> 
> I've read conflicting answers to this, can you get bedrails?



  Can't answer the question about Bedrails since i've never had a reason to request them.

As for the 4bdrm presidential units,  reservations are easier now than there used to be (Prior to Tower 6 opening,  there were only 10 4bdrm presidentials in the entire resort.).   That being said,   there are still only a few 4bdrm presidential units,  so they will be reserved long before the resort itself started to suffer from availability issues.  The sooner you can reserve,  the better. (especcially during busier times).

Each unit type adds on to the beds available in the next smaller room type.

1bdrm - 1 King
2bdrm -   + 2 Queen
3bdrm -       + 1 King
4bdrm -           +2 Queen





LadyBeBop said:


> Thanks for the response. My points are actually for even number years, so I already paid $39 for the right to use 2012 points in 2013. Would I be able to use my 2014 points early to upgrade to a presidential or a three bedroom?  I didn't think I could. And if I could, when would be the earliest I could make my reservation?  I was going to make my reservation at the 10 month mark which would be the last week of December. But I'll gladly wait a week, until 2013, if I could move 2014 points over to 2013. Trip will be last week of October 2013.



 AFIAK,   Each use year is treated seperately,  so the $39 you paid for your 2012 points to pool them was just for that year. There is nothing preventing you from doing the same thing with your 2014 points as soon as they become available.    If I remember correctly,  It's usually around the 1year prior to the use year's beginning that you can pool your points.  (If you see them listed on the Owner Portal under your Point Status,   then you can call to pool them.)




Disfan15 said:


> How do you book a presidential room? Is it for Wyndham timeshare members only? Also are all presidential on the top floors on buildings 1-5? In tower 6 are they after the 9th floor? The presidentials don't have the ripped couches right?



  Technically,  All the unit types are for Wyndham Timeshare members only.   You are just renting the use of a reservation from a member.    That being said,  You should be able to rent a presidential unit just like you rent any other type of unit.   The issues would be that the Presidentials require more points to rent [so your renter needs to have the points available],  and are in shorter supply than other unit types.    Also,  because of the smaller availability,   it may be harder for the commercial renters to use some of their tricks like upgrades and discounts which they use to lower the cost to you.

4bdrm Presidentials are available on the top floor of Towers 1-5.   

Tower 6 has every presidential unit size available on floors 10 and above.


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,

How do you know if you are going to be in tower 6? I know that tower 6 has its own check-in lobby. I prefer being in tower 6 since it is next to the pirate themed lazy river at tower 5 and all that other stuff. Also, once you know you are going to be in tower 6 can you request the special wing since it has a lake and fireworks view?

Happy Summer!


----------



## DCTooTall

Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> How do you know if you are going to be in tower 6? I know that tower 6 has its own check-in lobby. I prefer being in tower 6 since it is next to the pirate themed lazy river at tower 5 and all that other stuff. Also, once you know you are going to be in tower 6 can you request the special wing since it has a lake and fireworks view?
> 
> Happy Summer!



The checkin lobby at Tower 6 is designed for "presidential guests".   If you have a presidential unit,  All the presidentials (With the exception of some 4bdrms) are located in Tower 6.

  I don't believe the tower 6 lobby is set up to handle checkins for the deluxe units. [which there are a lot more within the resort].

 My one stay in Tower 6 was in a 3bdrm Deluxe last November.  I checked in at the Main Lobby and they did my entire checkin process there.  I received my parking pass (and sales speil) at the Tower 6 parking pass booth.


----------



## snowangel72

DCTooTall said:


> I don't believe the tower 6 lobby is set up to handle checkins for the deluxe units. [which there are a lot more within the resort].



If your room is in tower 6, irregardless of type, they check you in here. However, if you are tower 6 deluxe you wouldn't know your building number til you check in at the main building so it's a mute point. You only know you can check in at tower 6 if you know you have booked a presidential. If you are in a tower 6 deluxe room, once you check in at the main building you have to do all of your business at the tower 6 desk. They don't want to see you at the main desk for anything after check in.


----------



## bz8bls

Can someone tell me what number does one call to request view?  Is it directly to the resort?  We made our reservation through Vacation Strategy.  Also how far in advance should request be made?

TIA


----------



## DrMomof3

We're staying at WBC at the end of August.  This will be our 1st stay in a non-Disney resort.  We used Ken Price and he and his wife have been absolutely wonderful! It really helped me feel more secure about the whole thing.
My kids are 8, 6, and 4.  We tend to go to bed early-ish (obviously less early on vacation).  Are there buildings/rooms we should avoid due to late night noise? We'd love to be close to a pool with a water slide.
We're renting a minivan (I have an AP so we can park at Disney for free).  Do we need to worry about parking location? Is the parking pretty close to the buildings?
Any advice that I need to know? 

Amanda


----------



## NHDisneyFan

DrMomof3 said:


> We're staying at WBC at the end of August.  This will be our 1st stay in a non-Disney resort.  We used Ken Price and he and his wife have been absolutely wonderful! It really helped me feel more secure about the whole thing.
> My kids are 8, 6, and 4.  We tend to go to bed early-ish (obviously less early on vacation).  Are there buildings/rooms we should avoid due to late night noise? We'd love to be close to a pool with a water slide.
> We're renting a minivan (I have an AP so we can park at Disney for free).  Do we need to worry about parking location? Is the parking pretty close to the buildings?
> Any advice that I need to know?
> 
> Amanda



Every building will be close to a pool, but each pool is different.  When we went last year my kids were those exact ages and we enjoyed building 4.  Parking is close, we mostly used the garage.


----------



## geko29

If you're really worried about the noise, request a high-floor conservatory view.  That way there's little to no chance you'll be disturbed by pool parties, karaoke and the like.


----------



## Upatnoon

Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> How do you know if you are going to be in tower 6? I know that tower 6 has its own check-in lobby. I prefer being in tower 6 since it is next to the pirate themed lazy river at tower 5 and all that other stuff. Also, once you know you are going to be in tower 6 can you request the special wing since it has a lake and fireworks view?
> 
> Happy Summer!


To guarantee a stay in Tower 6, You can rent a 1, 2 or 3 bedroom presidential. They are only in Tower 6.

If you don't want to pay for a presidential, you can request a room there when you check in, but nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## Dimap

Is it worth an extra $100/$200 to stay in a presidential room for 1 week?  We are looking at either a 3 bedroom or a 4 bedroom for our stay next year?


----------



## DCTooTall

bz8bls said:


> Can someone tell me what number does one call to request view?  Is it directly to the resort?  We made our reservation through Vacation Strategy.  Also how far in advance should request be made?
> 
> TIA



 You would call the resort directly.   Phone: 407-238-3500

They won't have your reservation in their system until at most 2 weeks before your checkin day,  so calls any sooner than that they won't be able to do anything to note your reservation.



DrMomof3 said:


> We're staying at WBC at the end of August.  This will be our 1st stay in a non-Disney resort.  We used Ken Price and he and his wife have been absolutely wonderful! It really helped me feel more secure about the whole thing.
> My kids are 8, 6, and 4.  We tend to go to bed early-ish (obviously less early on vacation).  Are there buildings/rooms we should avoid due to late night noise? We'd love to be close to a pool with a water slide.
> We're renting a minivan (I have an AP so we can park at Disney for free).  Do we need to worry about parking location? Is the parking pretty close to the buildings?
> Any advice that I need to know?
> 
> Amanda



  The most "late night noise" you'll get would likely be from the karaoke events at the 2 pool bars during the week.     Even still,  if you have your room patio door closed and are a higher floor,  it's usually not noticable. 

The 2 pools with slides are at Tower 6 and Tower 2/3.  

Parking is pretty close to each tower. There are surface lots surrounding the property,   and there are parking garages between Towers 4/5 and between Tower 6 and the Hotel.     (Personally,  I like the garages since it makes it easier to just head into the garage to find a spot instead of doing the old back and forth looking for a close spot in the surface lot... PLUS my car will be in the shade the next day before heading out,  so it won't be so hot)



Dimap said:


> Is it worth an extra $100/$200 to stay in a presidential room for 1 week?  We are looking at either a 3 bedroom or a 4 bedroom for our stay next year?



First off,   There are no 4bdrm Deluxe units.   All the 4bdrm units are Presidential level rooms.

As for if a 1-3bdrm Presidential unit is worth the extra cost compared to a 1-3bdrm Deluxe.... honestly,   I think it's a matter of preference.    There are a few practical differences,   such as Presidential units are usually slightly bigger than the Deluxe units (maybe 10-20sq feet...  not enough to be really noticable),   The Deluxes have a Sofabed in the unit,  while the presidentials do not....    and I believe the Presidential units have a larger Whirlpool tub that the majority of the Deluxe units.      Beyond that,    your big differences are mostly cosmetic with an upgraded feel in the presidential units (nicer molding and countertops in the rooms,   upgraded quality in the furniture,  stainless appliances,   tile "common area" floors unstead of carpet,    etc.).


Because so many of the improvements in the rooms are cosmetic,  I really do have to say the answer will be subjective.  For some people the feeling of staying in a higher level/class of rooms will definately be worth a slight upcharge over the basic deluxe level rooms.   For others,  they may feel that the extra charge could be better spent on other things.   So, You'll likely need to make the decision on where you would fall in the spectrum.

 (FYI,  I believe the Photo Thread has pictures of both Deluxe and Presidential level rooms,  so you can see what the basic differences are in the look/feel of the rooms)


----------



## ibob52

<QUOTE> The most "late night noise" you'll get would likely be from the karaoke events at the 2 pool bars during the week. Even still, if you have your room patio door closed and are a higher floor, it's usually not noticable. 

AGREED ... Absolutely this was our exact experience 

Building 4 / Ninth Floor / Lake View ... May / 2012


----------



## Megatalker

Is the Hotel parking the same as the timeshare parking? 

We have been quoted $15 a day to park and if I just have to listen to a 2 minute speil..I'd rather save the money - we are staying 2 weeks!

You all are a wealth of information..thank you!


----------



## DCTooTall

Megatalker said:


> Is the Hotel parking the same as the timeshare parking?
> 
> We have been quoted $15 a day to park and if I just have to listen to a 2 minute speil..I'd rather save the money - we are staying 2 weeks!
> 
> You all are a wealth of information..thank you!



The hotel parking is located in the same garage as Tower 6.  Access to the garage is tied to your room key. 

Because access to the parking areas is via the room key,  that's why there is a little bit of debate on if you even need to parking tag for your car.  (personally i say better safe than sorry)



  (If you are thinking you can just go to the timeshare "parking pass" desk to avoid paying the hotel parking fees,  it won't work since the parking fee would be tied to your hotel room key.)


----------



## carlbarry

Megatalker said:


> Is the Hotel parking the same as the timeshare parking?
> 
> We have been quoted $15 a day to park and if I just have to listen to a 2 minute speil..I'd rather save the money - we are staying 2 weeks!
> 
> You all are a wealth of information..thank you!



I stayed at the hotel in December 2011, through a deal offered to Wyndham owners.  Here is what I found:
When you exit the road onto the hotel property, to the right is the garage.  It has an automatic gate.  It is apparently the same garage that the timeshare property uses.
However, I did NOT see any entrance labeled for timeshare guests, of course.  I assume that that entrance is accessible through the timeshare property.  And the only way to enter the timeshare property is through the guard at the front gate.  ALL the entrances to the timeshare property parking lot have been sealed.
So theoretically, you might be able to park in the timeshare section of the garage--but you'd have to explain to the guard at the entrance why you are entering, as you won't have a timeshare parking pass on your dashboard.
That being said, sometimes when it's busy they'll just wave you through, or if you're "going to the timeshare presentation" he'll let you in.  But if you say you're staying at the hotel and just want to not pay for parking . . . I doubt that would work.
By "2 minute speil," do you mean that you think if you listen to a sales pitch for 2 minutes, they'll let you park for free?  IF they will do that if you attend a sales presentation, the presentation will last 2 HOURS, not minutes.


----------



## carlbarry

DCTooTall said:


> The hotel parking is located in the same garage as Tower 6.  Access to the garage is tied to your room key.
> 
> Because access to the parking areas is via the room key,  that's why there is a little bit of debate on if you even need to parking tag for your car.  (personally i say better safe than sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> (If you are thinking you can just go to the timeshare "parking pass" desk to avoid paying the hotel parking fees,  it won't work since the parking fee would be tied to your hotel room key.)



I parked for 3 nights (including all day Saturday) in the timeshare outdoor parking lot nearest the hotel, without a pass, and had no problems.


----------



## DCTooTall

carlbarry said:


> I parked for 3 nights (including all day Saturday) in the timeshare outdoor parking lot nearest the hotel, without a pass, and had no problems.



I don't doubt it.   I'd be shocked if they had someone regularly checking all the cars for parking passes.

That being said,   I still believe better safe than sorry.  With my luck on the one random time they decide to do a pass check would be the one time i didn't get one and I'd have to worry about dealing with a warning, ticket, or at least taking time out of a planned day to run and get the pass.   It's not that difficult to just run over, get the bag of freebie samples and the parking pass when checking in,  so i figure why not just avoid the possibility of an issue.


----------



## Megatalker

Thanks so much both of you....since we are there for 2 weeks I don't want to risk it, but it seems we can get the free parking if we park outside and listen to the talk...I live in the northwest..never been to FL..is there an advantage to parking underground?


----------



## JessB320

Megatalker said:
			
		

> Thanks so much both of you....since we are there for 2 weeks I don't want to risk it, but it seems we can get the free parking if we park outside and listen to the talk...I live in the northwest..never been to FL..is there an advantage to parking underground?



I'm confused, are you staying at the time share or in the hotel?


----------



## Megatalker

The hotel, but if I can avoid paying for parking I would like to.


----------



## JessB320

Megatalker said:
			
		

> The hotel, but if I can avoid paying for parking I would like to.



Ok I understand now  it's a bummer, but if you stay at the hotel you have to pay for parking, if you stay at the timeshare resort you receive a parking pass and don't pay for parking. To get the parking pass you have to go check in at the time share resort which is in a completely separate building and they wouldn't have you in the system since you are staying at the hotel. Parking on the surface lots meant for the timeshare would put you at the same risk as if you parked anywhere that required payment but you didn't pay.


----------



## carlbarry

Megatalker said:


> Thanks so much both of you....since we are there for 2 weeks I don't want to risk it, but it seems we can get the free parking if we park outside and listen to the talk...I live in the northwest..never been to FL..is there an advantage to parking underground?



1. Thje parking is in an above-ground multi-level garage.  If you're staying at the hotel, you'd enter the curved driveway that goes from street, to garage, hotel entrance, and back to the street.
2. If they offer you 2 weeks free parking in exchange for taking the presentation, you will certainly save a bundle.  However, just realize it will be at least 2 hours of being banged over the head, and PLEASE do NOT buy directly from Wyndham.  In fact, before you go, I urge you to take a look at prices on ebay to fortify yourself against their sales pitch of buying from them directly at an added cost of $15,000 over ebay prices!


----------



## Senator Tressel

What are the benefits of staying at the hotel? It's more expensive, less space, you have to pay a resort fee and parking. Who is the target market here and how are they getting people to pay it? I don't understand at all.


----------



## carlbarry

Senator Tressel said:


> What are the benefits of staying at the hotel? It's more expensive, less space, you have to pay a resort fee and parking. Who is the target market here and how are they getting people to pay it? I don't understand at all.



VERY good question.  I don't get it either.  I stayed there last December, and I've stayed at Bonnet Creek.  The room wasn't very big, there was no balcony or even window that could be opened (although some units do have that), not even a microwave oven, and a small micro-fridge that barely kept cool even when I pulled it out and turned down the thermostat on the back.  The only up-side was bathrobes and daily maid service.  I didn't even use the pool, as the Bonnet Creek pools were much nicer.  And I had to walk over there to get a newspaper anyway.
Oh, the towels are plusher, as are the towels at the pool.
But I would NEVER stay there instead of Bonnet Creek, given a choice.
And I've seen reviews on tripadvisor where people praise the fact that their kid's bed was in a small alcove with its own small TV!  I had to wonder if they've seen a 1 bedroom at Bonnet Creek?


----------



## Senator Tressel

There's no way anyone who knows anything about the time share buildings could possibly be satisfied staying at the Grand. It's a complete ripoff. "So you're telling me this family has a 1200 square foot, two bedroom apartment with full kitchen and I'm in a hotel room in the same complex for twice the price? And they get free parking and I have to pay $17 per day?"


----------



## carlbarry

Senator Tressel said:


> There's no way anyone who knows anything about the time share buildings could possibly be satisfied staying at the Grand. It's a complete ripoff. "So you're telling me this family has a 1200 square foot, two bedroom apartment with full kitchen and I'm in a hotel room in the same complex for twice the price? And they get free parking and I have to pay $17 per day?"



Some people on tripadvisor praised the valet parking.  And maybe they really, really like daily maid service.
But me, I still don't get it.


----------



## Upatnoon

Senator Tressel said:


> What are the benefits of staying at the hotel? It's more expensive, less space, you have to pay a resort fee and parking. Who is the target market here and how are they getting people to pay it? I don't understand at all.


The hotel is not completing with the timeshare, its competing with other hotels, like the Hilton Bonnet Creek and the Waldorf Astoria next door.

It's also competing with deluxe Disney hotels, like the Poly.

So the real question you should be asking is "do I spend $450 for a night in the Poly or $200 for a night at the Wyndham Grand?"


----------



## DCTooTall

Senator Tressel said:


> What are the benefits of staying at the hotel? It's more expensive, less space, you have to pay a resort fee and parking. Who is the target market here and how are they getting people to pay it? I don't understand at all.



There is a convention center attached (I believe),  So I'd assume part of the target market is convention business.

 There's also the fact that the timeshare side is a Timeshare,  so it's not available thru "traditional" hotel room markets.  (The rack rate you'll find thru Wyndham directly is 2-3 times the owner rental market).   For people using TA's or more traditional trip planning methods,  the Hotel does have some nice perks (thanks largely to the timeshare).   

From my understanding,  Wyndham Grand's are one of the more upscale hotel brands within the Wyndham family,   so they obviously aren't going for the inexpensive family market. 

Either way....  I don't really care.  The hotel brought with it several very nice amenities to the property that work/are cost effictive/ under a Hotel,  but wouldn't have a chance of success if tied directly to a timeshare resort.  I'm refering specifically to the multiple restaurants within the hotel and the Spa. 


  (You gotta remember,   the typical DIS user is MUCH better informed when it comes to all things Disney and Central Florida trip planning wise than the Non-DIS user)


----------



## Upatnoon

Dimap said:


> Is it worth an extra $100/$200 to stay in a presidential room for 1 week?  We are looking at either a 3 bedroom or a 4 bedroom for our stay next year?


All the 4 bedrooms are presidentials, so there is no decision there.

As for the 3 bedrooms, I would not pay much extra for presidential, but they are nice. You would also be guaranteed to be in Tower 6, the newest tower. I

It would not be a priority for me, just a nice bonus. If that extra money means you will have to sacrifice something else in your vacation, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## DCTooTall

Upatnoon said:


> The hotel is not completing with the timeshare, its competing with other hotels, like the Hilton Bonnet Creek and the Waldorf Astoria next door.
> 
> It's also competing with deluxe Disney hotels, like the Poly.
> 
> So the real question you should be asking is "do I spend $450 for a night in the Poly or $200 for a night at the Wyndham Grand?"






Honestly,  With the Wyndham Grand, Waldorf,  and soon, the Four Seasons, all open or opening 'On Disney Property',     I'm seriously wondering how the Deluxe's are going to maintain their current occupancy levels.  

I see only a few options.    1. Disney will actually have to start offering actual Deluxe level hotels on site that are comperable in service and offerings as the Deluxe level hotels 'onsite' that AREN'T Disney [not likely to happen],  2. They'll have to continue offering Promo's which make the uninformed think they are getting a great deal [sort of like 'Free Dining'],  or 3. Disney will have to start offering special perks elsewhere on property to Deluxe hotel level onsite guests above and beyond what they offer to Moderate and Value level guests to drive people to upgrade from the Mod's to Deluxes [Which will undoubtedly further screw over the locals and off-site guests,  and possibly piss off more on-site guests due to the new obvious class system]


----------



## Megatalker

Thanks everyone for their advice. I wish I had seen this Forum before we booked. We did look at both options, but we are only paying $115/night for the king/bunk bed suite..our second option was a property off site completely. For us we didn't see a price advantage for the timeshare at the time when we booked.... 

Not knowing anyone having gone to WDW before it is tough..for everything else, I'm consulting this forum first...you guys are an amazing help! 

& I will pay for the parking


----------



## DrMomof3

Thanks for the advice!
I'm not super worried about noise but I thought it was worth asking about preferred rooms. 
We're getting very excited!

Amanda


----------



## eeyorepixie

O.K. this is our first time driving from Bonnet Creek, we are taking a GPS but I like to print out directions. I have also heard that Caribean Beach Resort is right next to WBC...so if I use this link and put in Caribean Beach Resort as the start point will it work or is CBC not next to it in the way that it matters for driving?
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/tran...Beach+Resort&end=Animal+Kingdom&submit=Submit


----------



## Colleen27

Senator Tressel said:


> There's no way anyone who knows anything about the time share buildings could possibly be satisfied staying at the Grand. It's a complete ripoff. "So you're telling me this family has a 1200 square foot, two bedroom apartment with full kitchen and I'm in a hotel room in the same complex for twice the price? And they get free parking and I have to pay $17 per day?"



It is no different from Disney offering the Beach Club at $400/night while you could rent points for a BCV studio for much less. Not everyone is interested in the timeshare experience (esp in a place like Bonnet Creek where you have to actively dodge the sales pitch), not everyone is aware of renting points (if you book through Wyndham, the Grand is considerably cheaper than the timeshares) and not everyone is comfortable renting points. 

The Grand isn't there to compete with the timeshare units; it is there to compete with the Swan/Dolphin, Hilton, Waldorf-Astoria, and Disney's deluxes. From what I've seen it should do well on those counts, because by sharing a location with the timeshare property it is able to offer recreational amenities far beyond what you'd expect for the size of the hotel and the price-point.


----------



## carlbarry

eeyorepixie said:


> O.K. this is our first time driving from Bonnet Creek, we are taking a GPS but I like to print out directions. I have also heard that Caribean Beach Resort is right next to WBC...so if I use this link and put in Caribean Beach Resort as the start point will it work or is CBC not next to it in the way that it matters for driving?
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/tran...Beach+Resort&end=Animal+Kingdom&submit=Submit



I'm not quite sure what you're trying to do.  If you're traveling east to west on Buena Vista Drive (the road that goes in front of Downtown Disney), the exit to Bonnet Creek--Chelonia Pkwy--is one left turn before the turn to the Caribbean Beach turn.  And then, of course, if you're going west to east, Caribbean Beach is one right turn exit before Chelonia Pkwy.  Either way, if the GPS brings you to Caribbean Beach, you shouldn't have a problem finding Bonnet Creek.


----------



## DCTooTall

eeyorepixie said:


> O.K. this is our first time driving from Bonnet Creek, we are taking a GPS but I like to print out directions. I have also heard that Caribean Beach Resort is right next to WBC...so if I use this link and put in Caribean Beach Resort as the start point will it work or is CBC not next to it in the way that it matters for driving?
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/tran...Beach+Resort&end=Animal+Kingdom&submit=Submit



As Carl mentions,   The Chelonia Parkway light is the one next to the CBR Light.    In reality,   It's INCREDIBLY easy to get from the resort to the parks.  You would turn right out of the resort to get to East Buena Vista Blvd.  From there:

EPCOT:  Make a right,  and then a left at the light under the bridge.   At the next light (I believe),  you'll make another left to merge onto EPCOT Center Drive.    Stay Right and you'll be taken to the parking area.

MK:  Make a right,  and then a left at the light under the bridge.   At the next light (I believe),  you'll make another left to merge onto EPCOT Center Drive. Move to the left and take the left "exit" when the right lanes turn off of the loop back into EPCOT.   Then exit right after the EPCOT exit traffic lane merges to head north on World Center Drive towards the MK parking.

MGM: Make a Left.   You'll go thru several lights,  and then make a Left into the back entrance of MGM. (The primary exit of the park.  You'll see the Boardwalk HESS station on your right at the intersection.

AK:  Make a Left.   Follow the road all the way down past Blizzard Beach.   Make a Right when you see the sign for the AK to head to the AK Parking area.

DTD:  Right.  Go under the bridge.   DTD will be on your left.



As you can see...  VERY simple to get pretty much anyplace on property.   The WDW Signage is also very good,   So it's very easy to follow the signs to get where you are going.


----------



## Bell2825

How are the restaurants at WBC?  Are they kid friendly or less expensive then the choices on the Disney property?


----------



## DCTooTall

Bell2825 said:


> How are the restaurants at WBC?  Are they kid friendly or less expensive then the choices on the Disney property?



The options are somewhat limited,   but since the hotel opened there are a few more options.  As for being Kid Friendly,  I think in some way's it'd depend upon your definition of kid friendly is, and how picky your kids are.

In the Timeshare side,   there is a small sandwich shop located by the Main pool.    There is a Pool bar at Tower 4's pool that sells sandwiches, wraps, and other bar-fare.     And the Pool Bar at Tower 3/4 is home to the Sub and Pizza place that you can also order "room service" from.  

At the Hotel,    There is a Starbucks/Pastry/Icecream spot in the lobby.   An Upscale Seafood restaurant,  a pool Bar [Krispy Kreme Burger...  yum...   ],   and then another more casual sit-down restaurant that I believe may house a breakfast buffet.


Menu wise,    It's been awhile since I've been down there,  so unfortunately I don't remember exact menus at the hotel side restaurants.  I also didn't eat at any of them to be able to tell you the family friendly experience....  But,  I do know that several people here have given reports of eating at them so they may be able to chime in on their opinions.

Does this help any?


----------



## HolidayRose

We stayed in a two bedroom deluxe 6/23-6/30 and had a great time; we loved spreading out with two teens in the second bedroom and one on the couch/bed.  One tip that I believe has been posted here before is that you don't have to get a parking pass and endure the time share pressure.  We checked in and didn't get our room request, so we weren't feeling very accommodating....the agent at check-in said we didn't need to get a  parking pass....and so we didn't.  When the gate at the property entrance was working we used our room key to enter; when it wasn't the guard just buzzed us through.  At no time did anyone ask to see a parking pass and we never received any calls about time share presentations.


----------



## sherabby

HolidayRose said:


> We stayed in a two bedroom deluxe 6/23-6/30 and had a great time; we loved spreading out with two teens in the second bedroom and one on the couch/bed.  One tip that I believe has been posted here before is that you don't have to get a parking pass and endure the time share pressure.  We checked in and didn't get our room request, so we weren't feeling very accommodating....the agent at check-in said we didn't need to get a  parking pass....and so we didn't.  When the gate at the property entrance was working we used our room key to enter; when it wasn't the guard just buzzed us through.  At no time did anyone ask to see a parking pass and we never received any calls about time share presentations.



Thanks for the tip!  We arrive on the 12th and I'll be sure to avoid the pass as well!


----------



## Erin61082

HolidayRose said:


> We stayed in a two bedroom deluxe 6/23-6/30 and had a great time; we loved spreading out with two teens in the second bedroom and one on the couch/bed.  One tip that I believe has been posted here before is that you don't have to get a parking pass and endure the time share pressure.  We checked in and didn't get our room request, so we weren't feeling very accommodating....the agent at check-in said we didn't need to get a  parking pass....and so we didn't.  When the gate at the property entrance was working we used our room key to enter; when it wasn't the guard just buzzed us through.  At no time did anyone ask to see a parking pass and we never received any calls about time share presentations.



I can third this! We arrived late and the parking pass desk was closed.  Oops forgot to ever go back and get one.  Never had a problem.  Also unplugged the phone.  Thanks to this thread we were able to completely avoid the sales pitch.


----------



## eeyorepixie

DCTooTall said:


> As Carl mentions,   The Chelonia Parkway light is the one next to the CBR Light.    In reality,   It's INCREDIBLY easy to get from the resort to the parks.  You would turn right out of the resort to get to East Buena Vista Blvd.  From there:
> 
> EPCOT:  Make a right,  and then a left at the light under the bridge.   At the next light (I believe),  you'll make another left to merge onto EPCOT Center Drive.    Stay Right and you'll be taken to the parking area.
> 
> MK:  Make a right,  and then a left at the light under the bridge.   At the next light (I believe),  you'll make another left to merge onto EPCOT Center Drive. Move to the left and take the left "exit" when the right lanes turn off of the loop back into EPCOT.   Then exit right after the EPCOT exit traffic lane merges to head north on World Center Drive towards the MK parking.
> 
> MGM: Make a Left.   You'll go thru several lights,  and then make a Left into the back entrance of MGM. (The primary exit of the park.  You'll see the Boardwalk HESS station on your right at the intersection.
> 
> AK:  Make a Left.   Follow the road all the way down past Blizzard Beach.   Make a Right when you see the sign for the AK to head to the AK Parking area.
> 
> DTD:  Right.  Go under the bridge.   DTD will be on your left.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see...  VERY simple to get pretty much anyplace on property.   The WDW Signage is also very good,   So it's very easy to follow the signs to get where you are going.



Thanks so much! What I was trying to do was be able to easily plug in to get simple direction to each park from WBC. The Dis had this direction thing (link) all you had to do was insert what hotel you are in and what park you wanted to go to and Wala...so of course WBC was not there but I thought maybe the same directions for CBR would be the same for WBC? I am going to print this post out, because I am the co-pilot and DH does not always hear the GPS so it is best if I understand too what we have to do, KWIM? This is our first time off site, my two biggest stressors of this trip is driving and unexpected costs So thank you for your help, you always have a well thought out answer and I totally appreciate you sharing your knowledge!


----------



## MRYPPNS

eeyorepixie said:


> Thanks so much! What I was trying to do was be able to easily plug in to get simple direction to each park from WBC. The Dis had this direction thing (link) all you had to do was insert what hotel you are in and what park you wanted to go to and Wala...so of course WBC was not there but I thought maybe the same directions for CBR would be the same for WBC? I am going to print this post out, because I am the co-pilot and DH does not always hear the GPS so it is best if I understand too what we have to do, KWIM? This is our first time off site, my two biggest stressors of this trip is driving and unexpected costs So thank you for your help, you always have a well thought out answer and I totally appreciate you sharing your knowledge!



We stay off site now most of the time so I'm getting really comfortable driving around the area.  I suggest using Goggle Earth to study the area/roads.  Disney provided maps only help so much.  With Goggle Earth you can see landmarks (like here's a McDonalds) and have a better judge of distances


----------



## DCTooTall

eeyorepixie said:


> Thanks so much! What I was trying to do was be able to easily plug in to get simple direction to each park from WBC. The Dis had this direction thing (link) all you had to do was insert what hotel you are in and what park you wanted to go to and Wala...so of course WBC was not there but I thought maybe the same directions for CBR would be the same for WBC? I am going to print this post out, because I am the co-pilot and DH does not always hear the GPS so it is best if I understand too what we have to do, KWIM? This is our first time off site, my two biggest stressors of this trip is driving and unexpected costs So thank you for your help, you always have a well thought out answer and I totally appreciate you sharing your knowledge!



For Onsite driving,  It's really simple because Disney's signs directing you to the various parks and resort areas are so simple and easy to follow.   GPS directions MAY not always be the best way since the GPS doesn't know which roads are "backstage" roads and which are freely accessible to the public.


For Offsite Driving,   it's also pretty simple thanks to WBC's location.

If you are trying to get to the crossroads area,    Just follow the DTD directions and just keep going straight past DTD and Hotel Row.

For I-4 (To get to I-Drive, Universal, Sea World, tampa, orlando, etc etc),  Right out of the Resort,  Right at the light at East Buena Vista,  and Then the first right to get onto EPCOT Center Drive heading out of WDW.   The Signs will tell you which lane to get into for I-4.    (Orlando and other parks are "East".   192 and Tampa are "West").

You can also go straight on EPCOT Center Drive instead of heading to I-4 to get to 535 and avoiding the I-4/535 congested area or to get to the nearby Walmart....  Or to even head towards the southern end of I-Drive or the 417 if you are headed to the Airport.


----------



## Photobee

I have a question.  We are using my dad's time share, and it's already been reserved and all that....but we don't have a set room assignment that I see on the paperwork they e-mailed me.  Can I call ahead and get that info, or should I wait a while longer?  Or will they not have it ready until checkin?  WE arrive in Nov.


----------



## DCTooTall

Photobee said:


> I have a question.  We are using my dad's time share, and it's already been reserved and all that....but we don't have a set room assignment that I see on the paperwork they e-mailed me.  Can I call ahead and get that info, or should I wait a while longer?  Or will they not have it ready until checkin?  WE arrive in Nov.



unlike "Fixed Week" timeshares where you generally know the exact room you are going to be in,   Wyndham Bonnet Creek runs as a points based resort.   For you,  this means that under normal circumstances,   the rooms are all treated the same [based off category] and are interchangeable....  and they don't even assign you to a specific room until MUCH closer to your checkin (As in... sometimes not even until you check in.).

 The Advantage for you is that you can make a room request and they may have a bit more of an ability to meet that request (working with what's available).   For the resort itself,   The advantage is that they have a LOT more flexibility than a resort than runs as a fixed week resort....   so that if you have a trip that runs outside of the 'traditional' 7 night weekend day to weekend day they can arrange to efficiently utilize their inventory so that they don't need to have you change rooms mid-trip......   And also if they have to take a room out of circulation for some reason [such as a maintenance issue],   they have more flexibility to reassign guests to other available units.


----------



## Katd52

We're planning a trip for April 2013 and we're thinking of staying at Bonnet Creek.  We've never stayed offsite before .  We are a family of 8 and my parent are coming with us this time so there will be 10 of us.  Could someone tell me what we could expect to be paying per night for a 3 bedroom that sleeps 10?  Would we be better off getting 2 separate rooms?  We are trying to plan a VERY inexpensive trip( if possible)  Also should we be booking now or waiting to get the best deal?


----------



## Fundytrail

Katd52 said:


> We're planning a trip for April 2013 and we're thinking of staying at Bonnet Creek.  We've never stayed offsite before .  We are a family of 8 and my parent are coming with us this time so there will be 10 of us.  Could someone tell me what we could expect to be paying per night for a 3 bedroom that sleeps 10?  Would we be better off getting 2 separate rooms?  We are trying to plan a VERY inexpensive trip( if possible)  Also should we be booking now or waiting to get the best deal?



You may want to get a quote from one of the following as I got a good price for late April and booked it;

http://vacationstrategy.com/

http://www.vacationupgrades.com/


----------



## mcc63303

You might want to try Wyndham's Reunion Resort.  They are 3 bedrooms and a large water park.  Not as close to Disney but very workable.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Could someone tell me what we could expect to be paying per night for a 3 bedroom that sleeps 10? Would we be better off getting 2 separate rooms?


For this party, I'd get a 4BR unit.  It has the same points cost as two 2BR units, but you'll be able to stay together.  Yes, it will be a little more than a 3BR, but the extra cost is IMO worth it for a party of 10.


----------



## Twingle

We just booked a 2BR for April, 2013!  This will be our first time staying at Bonnet Creek, and while I've read through some of the posts, this is a HUGE thread!  Any tips or tricks for totally Bonnet Creek newbies?  Thanks for any help


----------



## pandamom

mcc63303 said:


> You might want to try Wyndham's Reunion Resort.  They are 3 bedrooms and a large water park.  Not as close to Disney but very workable.



Can you tell me a little more about Reunion?  We are staying there for Thanksgiving.  How does it compare to WBC?  Thanks!


----------



## staceyeileen

pandamom said:


> Can you tell me a little more about Reunion?  We are staying there for Thanksgiving.  How does it compare to WBC?  Thanks!



From what I've read it is nicer than WBC but of course does not have the virtually on-site location.  Water park included at no fee to guests.  We are waiting on a Wyndham re-sale purchase to complete the transfer process and can't wait to stay here.   The whole resort is not Wyndham though, and Wyndham only has 3 bedroom units within the resort.  Any of the resellers that are renting out WBC reservations (VU, VS, etc.) should be able to also reserve 3bed units at Reunion 10 months in advance.  I haven't gotten a rental quote on a Reunion reservation, but just for comparison the # of Wyndham points required to stay in a 3 bedroom unit for 7 nights at WBC during Prime season is 308,000 and at Reunion it is 285,000 - so a bit cheaper than WBC to rent I'd imagine.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12


----------



## pandamom

staceyeileen said:


> From what I've read it is nicer than WBC but of course does not have the virtually on-site location.  Water park included at no fee to guests.  We are waiting on a Wyndham re-sale purchase to complete the transfer process and can't wait to stay here.   The whole resort is not Wyndham though, and Wyndham only has 3 bedroom units within the resort.  Any of the resellers that are renting out WBC reservations (VU, VS, etc.) should be able to also reserve 3bed units at Reunion 10 months in advance.  I haven't gotten a rental quote on a Reunion reservation, but just for comparison the # of Wyndham points required to stay in a 3 bedroom unit for 7 nights at WBC during Prime season is 308,000 and at Reunion it is 285,000 - so a bit cheaper than WBC to rent I'd imagine.
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12



Thanks for the reply!   I'm a Wyndham owner (home property in the Dells).  Originally tried to book WBC as soon as the inventory went online for non WBC home resort owners but no 3 bedrooms were available.  Reunion looks good but couldn't find many reviews on the timeshare part.  We aren't doing Disney this trip so location isn't an issue.  The water park looks nice but I believe it closes at 5pm.    Congrats on your purchase!!!!


----------



## staceyeileen

There are a lot of reviews on TripAdvisor, although since the whole resort isn't Wyndham it seems like not all of the reviews apply to the timeshare units specifically. Are you a TUG member? There are a couple of reviews on that site.


----------



## nancy155

We just returned from Bonnet Creek timeshare resort and absolutely loved it.  We had a 2 bedroom deluxe in tower 3 7th floor.  Had a beautiful view of lake and fireworks!  
Just booked again through RCI for end of March.


----------



## Katd52

Brian Noble said:


> For this party, I'd get a 4BR unit.  It has the same points cost as two 2BR units, but you'll be able to stay together.  Yes, it will be a little more than a 3BR, but the extra cost is IMO worth it for a party of 10.



Thanks!  We just got quotes for a 3 BR DLX and a 4 BR Presidential.  Surprisingly the Presidential was only $300 more for our 7 night trip!  We will definitely be going with the Pres.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Can someone please tell me what type of coffee filters the coffee makers at WBC use? Just the regular basket type filters? 

I check in on 9/1 with four other adults and we all love our morning coffee so we will be bringing some with. We all use Keurigs at home so i want to get the coffee and filters in advance.


----------



## EricBlitz

BadgerGirl84 said:


> Can someone please tell me what type of coffee filters the coffee makers at WBC use? Just the regular basket type filters?



I believe I read on here that they use a cone shaped filter. Certainly someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that's it.


----------



## DCTooTall

Katd52 said:


> We're planning a trip for April 2013 and we're thinking of staying at Bonnet Creek.  We've never stayed offsite before .  We are a family of 8 and my parent are coming with us this time so there will be 10 of us.  Could someone tell me what we could expect to be paying per night for a 3 bedroom that sleeps 10?  Would we be better off getting 2 separate rooms?  We are trying to plan a VERY inexpensive trip( if possible)  Also should we be booking now or waiting to get the best deal?



For a 3bdrm or 4bdrm unit,  I tend to recommend booking ASAP instead of waiting under hopes of getting a last minute deal.   Since the supply of 3 and 4bdrm units (deluxe or presidential) is much smaller than the 2bdrm Deluxe units which make up the majority of the resort,  there's much less likelihood to be extra inventory available once the discount windows start to open up.


----------



## dancin Disney style

EricBlitz said:


> I believe I read on here that they use a cone shaped filter. Certainly someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that's it.



Yes, cone style filters.  I was just there in July.


----------



## haPevraftr

As you can see (and I have posted in previous questions before ), we are at WBC from Dec. 28-Jan. 6.  It will be our first time at WBC and would love to see how we feel about it before booking our spring break trip.  Unfortunately, our break falls over Easter this year so that increases cowds/decreases availability.  Has anyone here had experience with booking over Easter week (this year, it will be March 29-April 5 for us) and waiting until January (or later) to book?  I know that WBC is a large resort and we are only a family of 4 so we could be flexible with our unit choice (1 or 2 bdrm, dlx or pres.)....  Is that enough to guarrantee that something will still be available after I return in January?

TIA!


----------



## Cdn Gal

As WBC grows in popularity, so does the availability during peak times.  I would book now, because you can always cancel later on.  We booked at Christmas 5 years ago and it was already booked for March Break-luckily for us my godfather in a VIP plus member got on the phone and got us a unit.  We stayed there this past March Break, had a 3 bedroom presidential and all of the three bedrooms were gone at the 10 month mark, we own there so we were able to book it 13 months in advance.  I think that you are going o love it and will regret not being able to get into again.


----------



## haPevraftr

Cdn Gal said:


> As WBC grows in popularity, so does the availability during peak times.  I would book now, because you can always cancel later on.  We booked at Christmas 5 years ago and it was already booked for March Break-luckily for us my godfather in a VIP plus member got on the phone and got us a unit.  We stayed there this past March Break, had a 3 bedroom presidential and all of the three bedrooms were gone at the 10 month mark, we own there so we were able to book it 13 months in advance.  I think that you are going o love it and will regret not being able to get into again.



Only problem is that my "refundable" options are very limited because I am not an owner.


----------



## haPevraftr

Is anyone else having trouble keeping up with all of the recently added WBC threads?  This is the one that I subscribe to, so it is where I post my questions, but I keep finding new thread variations....  I am having a hard time keeping up with what I should read, because I don't know what is new and/or repeat info.  How did we stray so far from just posting everything in this thread?


----------



## DCTooTall

haPevraftr said:


> Only problem is that my "refundable" options are very limited because I am not an owner.



  Check with a renter. The owner can get a full refund of their points used in the reservation up to 15 days before the start of the reservation.  Because of this,  many of the larger commercial renters will have a pretty generous refund policy if you have to cancel your trip.  

Unless they are a large VIP owner,   the renters do have a non-refundable charge from Wyndham to get the guest certificate,   which they will sometimes pass along and charge you if you cancel.  Of course... this is also why some renters wait so long to send you the official confirmation in your name as they wait until much closer to your travel dates to apply for the guest confirmation on the reservation.


 So check with the renter and their cancelation policy.  Some who may not offer 100% refunds may offer to reschedule or change your reservation to another time for you without penalty.

And if the concerns about not being able to travel are strong enough,  you can always look into travel insurance.



haPevraftr said:


> Is anyone else having trouble keeping up with all of the recently added WBC threads?  This is the one that I subscribe to, so it is where I post my questions, but I keep finding new thread variations....  I am having a hard time keeping up with what I should read, because I don't know what is new and/or repeat info.  How did we stray so far from just posting everything in this thread?



Easy.   Wyndham Bonnet Creek is becoming more and more popular.  Because of that,  more people are looking into the resort as an option then before.  Also complicating things slightly is that this thread,  and it's predecessor,  have grown to such a size that some people either can't find the information they are looking for buried within the thread,   or don't want to put the effort into searching the thread for the information they are looking for.


Heh...  honestly,  it's one of the prices we pay for the resort's growing popularity.   It's also not bad considering that a few years ago the original thread started as a simple review of someone's stay "at this new resort" and the "I Looooove" threads have grown into what could arguably be the single best source of information for the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

dancin Disney style said:
			
		

> Yes, cone style filters.  I was just there in July.



Thanks! Later found the answer in the intro post...I should have read that more closely.


----------



## nancy155

BadgerGirl84 said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me what type of coffee filters the coffee makers at WBC use? Just the regular basket type filters?
> 
> I check in on 9/1 with four other adults and we all love our morning coffee so we will be bringing some with. We all use Keurigs at home so i want to get the coffee and filters in advance.



They are the cone type.  They do provide you with 7 filters.  Just in case that is all you think you may need...  Have a wonderful trip, we really enjoyed this resort.


----------



## la79al

Still trying to decide on BC (over Vacation Village at Parkway) for our (probably) March trip.  There will be 5 or 6 adults and 2 kids (4 & 2) and we are looking at a 2 bedroom.  My 2 questions right now: if we have 1 minivan, can we rely on the shuttles to fill in the gaps (ie bring back people who need a midday break, let some go to DW while others use the van to go to Universal, etc)?  And is the lazy river at least slightly comparable to the ones in the water parks?  The kids hate to get their faces wet so will really only do the lazy river and splash pad type stuff so if I can save money by not buying the water parks option, that would be great.


----------



## scubamouse

We're arriving at Bonnet Creek on 8/15.  We've booked through Ken Price (second time ).  We've requested Tower 6 and I think I've read Tower 6 has its own check in.  

I'd like to just go straight there but I'm not sure how requests are honored given that 6 has become popular.  Can I call in advance to see where they've booked us or should I assume we can get the tower?

Another question - we'll be driving over from Sarasota, any recommendations for groceries close to Bonnett Creek but on the way from Sarasota?

Thanks


----------



## DCTooTall

scubamouse said:


> We're arriving at Bonnet Creek on 8/15.  We've booked through Ken Price (second time ).  We've requested Tower 6 and I think I've read Tower 6 has its own check in.
> 
> I'd like to just go straight there but I'm not sure how requests are honored given that 6 has become popular.  Can I call in advance to see where they've booked us or should I assume we can get the tower?
> 
> Another question - we'll be driving over from Sarasota, any recommendations for groceries close to Bonnett Creek but on the way from Sarasota?
> 
> Thanks



If you don't have a presidential unit,  there is no guarantee they have you in Tower 6,  so I'd say you'll still need to go to the main lobby.   You can always re-quest Tower 6 at that point if they don't already have you assigned to the tower. 


I'm assuming you'll be taking I-4 up?   considering how close Bonnet Creek is to I-4,   It might just be easier to swing by the Super Walmart off 535.  I'm not entirely sure what's convenient around 192 which is the first bit of development you'll hit coming up that way  (Actually... I think I remember seeing they built a shopping center where Boardwalk&Baseball used to be my last drive to Tampa a couple years ago... there MAY be a place over there which is before you get to the Disney area).


Are you planning on getting stuff that may need refrigeration?  that obviously would impact how close to the final destination you'll want your grocery stop to be.


----------



## 2BoysMom

la79al said:


> Still trying to decide on BC (over Vacation Village at Parkway) for our (probably) March trip.  There will be 5 or 6 adults and 2 kids (4 & 2) and we are looking at a 2 bedroom.  My 2 questions right now: if we have 1 minivan, can we rely on the shuttles to fill in the gaps (ie bring back people who need a midday break, let some go to DW while others use the van to go to Universal, etc)?  And is the lazy river at least slightly comparable to the ones in the water parks?  The kids hate to get their faces wet so will really only do the lazy river and splash pad type stuff so if I can save money by not buying the water parks option, that would be great.



I can't answer the first part of your question.  We have always driven and have not used the shuttles.  But I can answer your second question:  the lazy rivers (2) were actually great!  Plus, the different pools, some having different water slides are also very nice.  We were delighted with how nice the lazy rivers were for a hotel facility.  I think you could definitely skip the water parks option!  Have fun.


----------



## coachb

Just returned from a week stay at WBC. Stayed in a 2br delux in Tower 2, 4th floor, had a lake and fireworks view. Originally had asked for Tower 6 as high as possible. Was kind of glad we got Tower 2 as we visited the Pirate ship pool at Tower 6 and at times found it to be a bit too busy.
Originally we were on the 4th floor overlooking the pool area but asked to switch to the other side overlooking the sand volleyball area (thanks to suggestions on the DISboards!). VERY quiet and a VERY nice view of Epcot fireworks. I found the unit to be of a quality similiar to Marriot Cypress Harbour and Sheraton Vistana Villages (our 2 previous stays). WBC is a bit busier than those two but it didn't detract from our stay. The location and bus service can't be beat. Staff was attentive and professional (Lewie was very friendly and helpful at check in). Would def stay here again.


----------



## Rosebud123

coachb said:


> Just returned from a week stay at WBC. Stayed in a 2br delux in Tower 2, 4th floor, had a lake and fireworks view. Originally had asked for Tower 6 as high as possible. Was kind of glad we got Tower 2 as we visited the Pirate ship pool at Tower 6 and at times found it to be a bit too busy.
> Originally we were on the 4th floor overlooking the pool area but asked to switch to the other side overlooking the sand volleyball area (thanks to suggestions on the DISboards!). VERY quiet and a VERY nice view of Epcot fireworks.



ITA! We stayed there in April and we were in the same spot, just one floor above. Right over the volleyball area with a gorgeous view of the lake and the fireworks. I much preferred the main pool and the pool at 2/3 to the pools at Towers 5 and 6, which I found very crowded and cramped.


----------



## eeyorepixie

as you can tell by my ticker it is just about go time...

1. What is the number I call to firm up my room request? anything I should know for this call?

2. I am reading how parking can be difficult at night, I thought I read somewhere there is a covered garage that keeps the car cool and always has parking...where is it and what building is it closest to?

TIA


----------



## Aggiegrl

We are in a 4BR.  Should I check in at the main lobby, or would it be okay to check in at 6?  We are arriving on a Saturday so I'm wondering if bldg 6 would be faster.


----------



## Branabb

Aggiegrl said:


> We are in a 4BR.  Should I check in at the main lobby, or would it be okay to check in at 6?  We are arriving on a Saturday so I'm wondering if bldg 6 would be faster.



4BR are in every tower, so I would check the room assignment first (should have your room assignment already). If it is tower 6 then yes, check in at tower 6. For the rest, it's the main building check in.


----------



## MickeyMickey

Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here are some helpful tips about WBC:
> 
> 1. Most people would probably think newer buildings are always better. Well the newer buildings(4,5,6) are never getting refurbished which explains the ripped couches and chairs. In the older buildings(1,2,3) there are no ripped couches and chairs. The deluxe bedrooms in the older buildings have better counter-tops and again no ripped couches and chairs. The couches and chairs are actually a better kind and not the brown ones the newer buildings have. I do not know about other problems in the older buildings.
> 
> 2. If you are bringing kids you may all know about the activities. What you may not know is I am pretty sure everyday around 12:00 in the afternoon at the Grand pool they have other activities that are not mentioned. Kids will love it!
> 
> 3. There are like 2 or 3 activities center in the resort area and not just one in the main building. It's the same thing with the fitness centers. The one in the main building is a little bit too small. In the Grand the fitness center is bigger.
> 
> 4. If you are planning on requesting a specific building or view then here's this:
> 
> Tower 1: Close to the main building, has a playground, and near a miniature golf course, nearby pool is located between Tower 2 and 3 as well with a waterslide.
> 
> Tower 2: Pool nearby with a waterslide, a "mushroom" that dumps water on you when you go under it, near a miniature golf course.
> 
> Tower 3: Pool nearby with a waterslide, next to the Grand hotel which means next to another pool.
> 
> Tower 4: Has a regular pool, a boardwalk, next to Tower 5 lazy river and main building pool and lazy river.
> 
> Tower 5: Has a pirate themed lazy river, a boardwalk, Escudos bar.
> 
> Tower 6: Has a pirate waterslide, a pool, karaoke at night, inside Tower 6 has its own check-in desk and connected to the Wyndham Grand hotel.
> 
> Best Lake view buildings: All of them (above floor 5 and above so you don't have the palm trees blocking the lake.
> 
> Best Disney view buildings: Towers 1 ( being the closest), 2, 3, 4 (on a higher floor), 5( on a higher floor) and 6 (has a wing that has both lake and Disney view and must be on a higher floor).
> 
> At night if you are at the older buildings, Tower 6 (specific wing) and Grand you can see the Disney fireworks.
> 
> Happy Summer!



If you stay at Bonnet Creek are you able to use the Grand's fitness center and Pool?

Thanks!


----------



## Branabb

eeyorepixie said:


> as you can tell by my ticker it is just about go time...
> 
> 1. What is the number I call to firm up my room request? anything I should know for this call?
> 
> *407-238-3500*
> 2. I am reading how parking can be difficult at night, I thought I read somewhere there is a covered garage that keeps the car cool and always has parking...where is it and what building is it closest to?
> 
> *There is one between Tower 6 and the Wyndham Grand Hotel and another between 4/5*
> TIA



  d


----------



## Aggiegrl

Branabb said:


> 4BR are in every tower, so I would check the room assignment first (should have your room assignment already). If it is tower 6 then yes, check in at tower 6. For the rest, it's the main building check in.



The room number is not listed on the reservation.  Will they be able to tell me this if I call the resort directly?  I'm renting this reservation, not an owner.


----------



## Branabb

Aggiegrl said:


> The room number is not listed on the reservation.  Will they be able to tell me this if I call the resort directly?  I'm renting this reservation, not an owner.



Yes, they should be able too assuming you are in the system. I would give them a call. As far as Presidentials go, the rooms are assigned at the time of booking. You can request a room change, but it is more difficult since these are limited supply and high demand.


----------



## Disfan15

MickeyMickey said:


> If you stay at Bonnet Creek are you able to use the Grand's fitness center and Pool?
> 
> Thanks!



Hello,

Yes, because it is on the same property and owned by Wyndham.

Happy Summer!


----------



## mikat

Hi all, getting ready for my stay at WBC on the 19th.    Does anyone have any experience with a room in the Main Building?  I don't see this option listed very often, but we requested it becuase we think our kids might like the main building pool.  Also, does anyone know if the Main building rooms have been refurbished?  TIA for any and all info!


----------



## Janet Hill

Branabb said:


> Yes, they should be able too assuming you are in the system. I would give them a call. As far as Presidentials go, the rooms are assigned at the time of booking. You can request a room change, but it is more difficult since these are limited supply and high demand.



Not all presidential units are presidential reserve and only presidential reserve units are always pre-assigned.


----------



## eeyorepixie

Branabb said:


> d


----------



## MRYPPNS

I'm so excited!  We booked at 2 bedroom deluxe thru Vacation Strategy for 2 weeks in April.  Their price was amazing.


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,

If you are bring another family with you are you better off buying one 4 br or two 2 br pres's?

I know this question has been asked before but I need more info on it. I read that if you buy two 2 br pres's you get an extra washer and dryer. 

Another question I have is if i decide to buy a 4 br pres. should I request it in the older buildings or in tower 6? I want a lake view with fireworks view. I don't want tower 4 or 5. Also if you have any recent photos of a lake and fireworks view I would love to see them!

Thanks!

Happy Summer!


----------



## Janet Hill

As with anything and Wyndham points it depends.  4BR are fewer points than 2 - 2 BR, but there are also fewer 4BR so the probability of an owner getting a 4BR with substantial discounts is lower.  However, when a 4BR is reserved with the point discounts they are a very good value.

Just keep looking and get prices from as many renters as possible, because no two renters have the same amount of costs to cover (depending on discounts at booking and avg mf/pt).  And I just covered the simple variables associated with booking reservations,  there are definately many more.


----------



## Bell2825

I am debating on trading my timeshare for a stay WBC in February.  On the RCI website the room configuration for a 2 bedroom sleeps 8/ 6 in privacy states a queen, a futon, and a pull out queen.  I have been reading the threads and don't see anyone else commenting on the futons.  I called the resort and the girl seemed unsure and thought there were none.  I called RCI and they said go by what the resort says.  I cannot have my kids spend their vacation on a futon!!  Anyone have answers??


----------



## DCTooTall

Bell2825 said:


> I am debating on trading my timeshare for a stay WBC in February.  On the RCI website the room configuration for a 2 bedroom sleeps 8/ 6 in privacy states a queen, a futon, and a pull out queen.  I have been reading the threads and don't see anyone else commenting on the futons.  I called the resort and the girl seemed unsure and thought there were none.  I called RCI and they said go by what the resort says.  I cannot have my kids spend their vacation on a futon!!  Anyone have answers??



Don't know anything about a Futon.

 The standard 2bdrm configuration is a King bed in the Master Suite,   2 queens in the 2nd bedroom (standard hotel room style),   and then a Pull out sofa-bed in the living room area.


----------



## JessB320

Yup exactly what I was going to say


----------



## cinderellamom123

Bell2825 said:


> I am debating on trading my timeshare for a stay WBC in February.  On the RCI website the room configuration for a 2 bedroom sleeps 8/ 6 in privacy states a queen, a futon, and a pull out queen.  I have been reading the threads and don't see anyone else commenting on the futons.  I called the resort and the girl seemed unsure and thought there were none.  I called RCI and they said go by what the resort says.  I cannot have my kids spend their vacation on a futon!!  Anyone have answers??



We are here now.  This is our second time in a 2 bedroom.  
Both set ups were the same.
Nice King in Master
2nd bedroom two double beds (could sleep 2)
and pull out couch could sleep two (not the worst but not the best)


Honestly, the units are nice and spacious but 8 people in them and you would be tripping over each other.  Good luck


----------



## cinderellamom123

MickeyMickey said:


> If you stay at Bonnet Creek are you able to use the Grand's fitness center and Pool?
> 
> Thanks!




yes and it is way better!!!


----------



## LadyBeBop

cinderellamom123 said:


> We are here now.  This is our second time in a 2 bedroom.
> Both set ups were the same.
> Nice King in Master
> 2nd bedroom two double beds (could sleep 2)
> and pull out couch could sleep two (not the worst but not the best)
> 
> 
> Honestly, the units are nice and spacious but 8 people in them and you would be tripping over each other.  Good luck



Would this work?  There will be six of us.

DH and I in the Master bedroom

DD25 and her boyfriend in one double bed.  Both are about 5 feet 10.
DD 23 and her daughter (DGD3) in the other double bed.

I don't really want to deal with the pull out couch if possible.

As always, many thanks.


----------



## DCTooTall

LadyBeBop said:


> Would this work?  There will be six of us.
> 
> DH and I in the Master bedroom
> 
> DD25 and her boyfriend in one double bed.  Both are about 5 feet 10.
> DD 23 and her daughter (DGD3) in the other double bed.
> 
> I don't really want to deal with the pull out couch if possible.
> 
> As always, many thanks.



In theory that would work.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

scubamouse said:


> We're arriving at Bonnet Creek on 8/15.  We've booked through Ken Price (second time ).  We've requested Tower 6 and I think I've read Tower 6 has its own check in.
> 
> I'd like to just go straight there but I'm not sure how requests are honored given that 6 has become popular.  Can I call in advance to see where they've booked us or should I assume we can get the tower?
> 
> Another question - we'll be driving over from Sarasota, any recommendations for groceries close to Bonnett Creek but on the way from Sarasota?
> 
> Thanks



There is a Publix in the plaza on the corner of Irlo Bronson and International Drive (where it starts). You probably have shopped at them down there and I like their bakery, seafood and meat departments. Pricier than Walmart but right on the way. At this point you will be 10 minutes away from WBC.


----------



## grantsmom

We stayed in tower 2 in June and LOVED the mattress so much I took a picture - it shows Beautyrest Hospitality for Wyndham.  Unfortunately I need the model number from the side/front hang tag - it should start with a 
M00_ _ _.  If anyone is staying there I would love this information - we are trying to order one and can't without the code.  I called the front desk and they don't have the info.

Thanks so much!!!!
Nina


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,



Bell2825 said:


> I am debating on trading my timeshare for a stay WBC in February.  On the RCI website the room configuration for a 2 bedroom sleeps 8/ 6 in privacy states a queen, a futon, and a pull out queen.  I have been reading the threads and don't see anyone else commenting on the futons.  I called the resort and the girl seemed unsure and thought there were none.  I called RCI and they said go by what the resort says.  I cannot have my kids spend their vacation on a futon!!  Anyone have answers??



I don't know anything about a futon.



grantsmom said:


> We stayed in tower 2 in June and LOVED the mattress so much I took a picture - it shows Beautyrest Hospitality for Wyndham.  Unfortunately I need the model number from the side/front hang tag - it should start with a
> M00_ _ _.  If anyone is staying there I would love this information - we are trying to order one and can't without the code.  I called the front desk and they don't have the info.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!
> Nina



I agree I do love the BC mattresses. Unfortunately, I do not have the model number.



Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you are bring another family with you are you better off buying one 4 br or two 2 br pres's?
> 
> I know this question has been asked before but I need more info on it. I read that if you buy two 2 br pres's you get an extra washer and dryer.
> 
> Another question I have is if i decide to buy a 4 br pres. should I request it in the older buildings or in tower 6? I want a lake view with fireworks view. I don't want tower 4 or 5. Also if you have any recent photos of a lake and fireworks view I would love to see them!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Happy Summer!



I still need more info on this please.

Happy Summer!


----------



## havingadisneyday

cinderellamom123 said:


> We are here now.  This is our second time in a 2 bedroom.



Take lots of pictures C'mom!!


----------



## Candleshoe

LadyBeBop said:


> Would this work?  There will be six of us.
> 
> DH and I in the Master bedroom
> 
> DD25 and her boyfriend in one double bed.  Both are about 5 feet 10.
> DD 23 and her daughter (DGD3) in the other double bed.
> 
> I don't really want to deal with the pull out couch if possible.
> 
> As always, many thanks.



At 3 you can probably stick that little girl just about anywhere. 
* The bathtub (it's huge)
* The double with her mom
* The king with you and your hubby 
* The sofa NOT pulled out -- just in a bedroll on top of it
* the sofa PULLED out -- that's what we're doing this week with DH, myself and my DD12 (5'4" -- guestimate).  We have just left the couch pulled out all week.  Makes things a bit more cramped and we are in a 1 BR.  But, we don't want to deal with putting it away and pulling it back out.
* the balcony
* the closet (DD goes in there to change sometimes!)
* just kidding on the balcony one


----------



## LadyBeBop

Candleshoe said:


> At 3 you can probably stick that little girl just about anywhere.



She's 3 now.  We're going in a little over a year for her 5th birthday.



> * The double with her mom



That's what we're thinking about doing.



> * The king with you and your hubby



That's what she does when she stays over here for the night.  In fact, she's in bed with DH (Grandpa) right now.

She is a bed hog though.  I'm anticipating sleeping on the couch tonight.



> * The sofa NOT pulled out -- just in a bedroll on top of it



That's a thought.  Right now, she sleep on the couch at home.  Mom and her boyfriend sleeps in the bedroom, and she sleeps on the couch.  One bedroom apartment.

However, they're moving to a two bedroom place in a couple of weeks.  They can't wait.



> * the sofa PULLED out -- that's what we're doing this week with DH, myself and my DD12 (5'4" -- guestimate).  We have just left the couch pulled out all week.  Makes things a bit more cramped and we are in a 1 BR.  But, we don't want to deal with putting it away and pulling it back out.



Which is why we don't want to pull the sofa out.  Y'all have three.  We're going to have six.



> * the balcony
> * the closet (DD goes in there to change sometimes!)
> * just kidding on the balcony one



But are you kidding about the closet?


----------



## blessedby3

Is the washer and dryer a full size or a stackable smaller one?
What about the beds.  There seem to be conflicting information in the last few posts about whether these are queen or double....Im hoping for queen!  Does anyone know what they actually are?


----------



## nancy155

blessedby3 said:


> Is the washer and dryer a full size or a stackable smaller one?
> What about the beds.  There seem to be conflicting information in the last few posts about whether these are queen or double....Im hoping for queen!  Does anyone know what they actually are?



The washer and dryer are the stackable smaller size.  I was impressed and how quickly things dried in the dryer, on perm. press!  

As for the beds in the extra bedroom, they looked full/double size to me, but I could be wrong!


----------



## blessedby3

nancy155 said:


> The washer and dryer are the stackable smaller size.  I was impressed and how quickly things dried in the dryer, on perm. press!
> 
> As for the beds in the extra bedroom, they looked full/double size to me, but I could be wrong!



Thanks for the quick reply.  I was hoping for full size on the washer/dryer, and queen size on the beds   We have 6 in our family...and 6 generates lots of dirty duds.   At least there is a washer and dryer at all.  On our last trip we had our 6 plus 2 extra kids.  I was doing like 5 loads of laundry at a time every few days...it took forever!  We were staying at POP and it was a pain to haul all that dirty laundry to the laundry room!


----------



## Candleshoe

Yea, Unless the 5 year old is very short for her age, you're not getting her in the closet.  Or she might like to curl up.  My DD12 *still* curls up in her closet at home for a hidey-hole. 

We only have a 1BR so I can't answer about the double/queen.


----------



## JessB320

blessedby3 said:
			
		

> Is the washer and dryer a full size or a stackable smaller one?
> What about the beds.  There seem to be conflicting information in the last few posts about whether these are queen or double....Im hoping for queen!  Does anyone know what they actually are?



While the washer/dryer are stackable it works out great for our family of seven. Everyone throws their stuff in that night, and I have one small load every day. I start it In the am, move it over when we get back and make everyone fold their own few pieces of clothes. It's great having it right there in the room. As far as the beds, the bonnet creek website says they are queens, but I REALLY don't think they are, we have stayed there 3 times, I could be wrong but they really seemed like doubles to me.


----------



## ibob52

nancy155 said:


> The washer and dryer are the stackable smaller size.  I was impressed and how quickly things dried in the dryer, on perm. press!



Our experience with the Dryer *time* = 1 3/4 - 2 hours
 washer loads were not oversize ... but 
it still was convenient to have the laundry = inroom.
YMMV


----------



## geko29

Presidential units have fullsize washer and dryer, while the deluxe have the stacked units.  That was one of our deciding factors in upgrading.


----------



## VickiVM

scubamouse said:


> We're arriving at Bonnet Creek on 8/15.  We've booked through Ken Price (second time ).  We've requested Tower 6 and I think I've read Tower 6 has its own check in.
> 
> I'd like to just go straight there but I'm not sure how requests are honored given that 6 has become popular.  Can I call in advance to see where they've booked us or should I assume we can get the tower?
> 
> Another question - we'll be driving over from Sarasota, any recommendations for groceries close to Bonnett Creek but on the way from Sarasota?
> 
> Thanks



I remember you and I were both planning trips in Aug 2010!  So envious you're going back!!  I have a secret fantasy trip planned out on a spreadsheet on my desktop.  Hoping for a trip next year.

About your grocery question...we went to the Publix that everyone talks about nearby, but it is pricey.  We spent about $200 on groceries to feed a family of 5 for the week and I know we would have been able to shave probably $40 off that bill had we gone to WalMart. Still, it was very convenient, less than 15 minutes away, and they had everything we needed on our list.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Candleshoe said:


> Yea, Unless the 5 year old is very short for her age, you're not getting her in the closet.



Right now, at 3 years and 9 months, she's tall enough for the 40 inches ride for sure.  I think she's tall enough for the 42 inches ride.  I don't think she's quite there for the 44 inches ride, but she should be in another 15 months.

She's probably going to be as tall as her mother (and she's 6'2").


----------



## dancin Disney style

scubamouse said:


> We're arriving at Bonnet Creek on 8/15.  We've booked through Ken Price (second time ).  We've requested Tower 6 and I think I've read Tower 6 has its own check in.
> 
> I'd like to just go straight there but I'm not sure how requests are honored given that 6 has become popular.  Can I call in advance to see where they've booked us or should I assume we can get the tower?
> 
> Another question - we'll be driving over from Sarasota, any recommendations for groceries close to Bonnett Creek but on the way from Sarasota?
> 
> Thanks



We get all our groceries from Walmart.....it's just as close as Publix.  In fact, to get to the Publix at W. Irlo the fastest route takes you  right past Walmart.  

I'm not exactly sure how far Sarasota is but I would be inclined to bring the majority of my groceries from home.  Meat could be frozen and brought in a cooler.


----------



## carlbarry

dancin Disney style said:


> We get all our groceries from Walmart.....it's just as close as Publix.  In fact, to get to the Publix at W. Irlo the fastest route takes you  right past Walmart.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how far Sarasota is but I would be inclined to bring the majority of my groceries from home.  Meat could be frozen and brought in a cooler.



I fly in from Long Island, New York.  Due to religious dietary requirements, I bring virtually all my food.  I freeze pre-cooked meat, pack it with a freezer pack in an insulated bag.  It is still frozen when I get to my room.


----------



## monkeyjuce

We have 7 nights booked (through skyauction) starting Nov. 9th. My DH is handicapped due to a back injury and moderate arthritis in his knees. He can walk but not far without having to take a break. I was wondering if anyone can recommend a tower for us taking the following things into consideration in order of importance.
1)We like to sit on our balcony a lot especially at night with a glass of wine so a nice view is important (no parking lots) and not too concerned with fireworks view either.
2) We will be traveling with three teenage kids age 14,17,18 and we want to be near a pool that my DH won't have to walk to far to. Which towers pools would be best/more appropriate for us?
3)We have a handicap sticker will it be hard to find handicap parking when we return to the WBC late at night or is there a tower that may be better than another for this?
thanks!


----------



## dancin Disney style

monkeyjuce said:


> We have 7 nights booked (through skyauction) starting Nov. 9th. My DH is handicapped due to a back injury and moderate arthritis in his knees. He can walk but not far without having to take a break. I was wondering if anyone can recommend a tower for us taking the following things into consideration in order of importance.
> 1)We like to sit on our balcony a lot especially at night with a glass of wine so a nice view is important (no parking lots) and not too concerned with fireworks view either.
> 2) We will be traveling with three teenage kids age 14,17,18 and we want to be near a pool that my DH won't have to walk to far to. Which towers pools would be best/more appropriate for us?
> 3)We have a handicap sticker will it be hard to find handicap parking when we return to the WBC late at night or is there a tower that may be better than another for this?
> thanks!



I would think that the best buidling to cover all those requests would be the main building where check in is.   The only problem is that there are very few rooms in that building.  Aside from that towers 4, 5 and 6 all have nice views from the high floors, pools right at the buidling and lots of parking.  I think you will be much better off dropping DH at the door to the building and then going to find parking.  We were in building 5 in July and there were only about 8 handicap spots there and they were never empty at any time of day. We noticed that those vans looked like they never left.....same spots every time we walked past.  BTW, we were on the 5th floor and were just below the tree line so our view was of the parking lot.  I think that if you were on 8 or higher you would have a beautiful view over the trees.  Unless, on the top few floors of that building being on the pool side would be very noisey.


----------



## Janet Hill

dancin Disney style said:


> I think you will be much better off dropping DH at the door to the building and then going to find parking.  We were in building 5 in July and there were only about 8 handicap spots there and they were never empty at any time of day. We noticed that those vans looked like they never left.....same spots every time we walked past.



No matter what timeshare resort I've ever been to there never seems to be adequate handicap parking.   We have always had to just drop my mother at the door before parking.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

I searched this thread and didn't see an answer to this question.

Has anyone ever used the blender in a room? Is it any good? I usually make breakfast smoothies at home...frozen strawberries, bananas, OJ, greek yogurt and a handful of spinach for some vitamins and fiber. 

My kitchen aid blender has no problem mixing this up...anyone use the WBC blender for ice or frozen fruit? Some of the cheaper blenders seem not to be able to handle frozen stuff. If the blenders are OK, I would love to make smoothies for a quick breakfast in the room. 

Thanks!


----------



## dancin Disney style

BadgerGirl84 said:


> I searched this thread and didn't see an answer to this question.
> 
> Has anyone ever used the blender in a room? Is it any good? I usually make breakfast smoothies at home...frozen strawberries, bananas, OJ, greek yogurt and a handful of spinach for some vitamins and fiber.
> 
> My kitchen aid blender has no problem mixing this up...anyone use the WBC blender for ice or frozen fruit? Some of the cheaper blenders seem not to be able to handle frozen stuff. If the blenders are OK, I would love to make smoothies for a quick breakfast in the room.
> 
> Thanks!



I didn't use the blender but it seemed like a really nice one to me.  It had a very heavy glass jug.  My feeling is that it will be more than OK to make your smoothies.


----------



## DCTooTall

monkeyjuce said:


> We have 7 nights booked (through skyauction) starting Nov. 9th. My DH is handicapped due to a back injury and moderate arthritis in his knees. He can walk but not far without having to take a break. I was wondering if anyone can recommend a tower for us taking the following things into consideration in order of importance.
> 1)We like to sit on our balcony a lot especially at night with a glass of wine so a nice view is important (no parking lots) and not too concerned with fireworks view either.
> 2) We will be traveling with three teenage kids age 14,17,18 and we want to be near a pool that my DH won't have to walk to far to. Which towers pools would be best/more appropriate for us?
> 3)We have a handicap sticker will it be hard to find handicap parking when we return to the WBC late at night or is there a tower that may be better than another for this?
> thanks!



 Depending on the nature of his mobility,  I'd almost say the best bet might be either the Main Building, Tower 5, or Tower 6.    The reasoning behind those suggestions is that each of the pools directly outside the building are zero Entry,   which could help his knees getting into/out of the pool.    Tower 6 and the Main building are also salt-water pools,   so you may want to keep that in mind.

 I'd also suggest requesting a higher floor and a lake view.  Since you would like just a nice view without worries about fireworks,   a lake view can be pretty nice all day long everyday,   vs/ fireworks which can sometimes be a somewhat unimpressive view exept during the 1 time of day the fireworks go off.   There sometimes is some noise generated from the pool areas,   but if you are higher and keep the sliding door closed,  you usually won't have issues from the noise inside your unit.

 As others mentioned,    Handicap parking can be hit or miss.   All the towers have about the same number of handicap spots,  but depending on when you arrive/leave you may have issues finding an open one.   Each building however also has a drop off loop directly in front of the building doors, so swinging by to pick up/drop off those concerned with a long walk is pretty easy and convenient.




BadgerGirl84 said:


> I searched this thread and didn't see an answer to this question.
> 
> Has anyone ever used the blender in a room? Is it any good? I usually make breakfast smoothies at home...frozen strawberries, bananas, OJ, greek yogurt and a handful of spinach for some vitamins and fiber.
> 
> My kitchen aid blender has no problem mixing this up...anyone use the WBC blender for ice or frozen fruit? Some of the cheaper blenders seem not to be able to handle frozen stuff. If the blenders are OK, I would love to make smoothies for a quick breakfast in the room.
> 
> Thanks!



  I seem to recall we made frozen drinks one night on one of my trips,  and I don't think we had too much trouble with the ice.   My memory is a bit fuzzy though since I wasn't involved in much of the drink preparation.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Thanks for the blender answers! I will plan for smoothies...if the blender can't hack it I will just have to thaw the berries first--no big deal.

I did a search for toilet paper and saw some mixed information. Some said they had enough TP stocked in the room, some said you could ask for it and it was free, some said you could purchase it in the lobby.

For five adults, would you recommend buying some additional before we arrive?


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,

This question has been asked before but I need more info on it. I'm sorry that I'm asking this question again but I need more people to help me on this. Am I better off getting one 4 bedroom presidential or two 2 bedroom presidentials?

This is what I know:

1. If you get two 2 bedrooms you get an extra washer and dryer.
2. If you get one 4 bedroom you will be together in the same building and room.

If I go with one 4 bedroom will it fit about 10 people just fine? I know in the master bedrooms are a king sized bed and the other two bedrooms are two double beds. Also which buildings are the best with presidentials? I want a lake view with fireworks view. I know if I request towers 4,5, or 6 I have the parking garage. If I do tower 6 can I use the Grand garage or do I need to pay to park at the Grand garage? I know WBC has free parking but I don't know about the Wyndham Grand Orlando Bonnet Creek parking. Lastly, I would love to see recent photos of WBC especially the tower 6 lake and fireworks view.

Happy Summer!


----------



## DCTooTall

BadgerGirl84 said:


> Thanks for the blender answers! I will plan for smoothies...if the blender can't hack it I will just have to thaw the berries first--no big deal.
> 
> I did a search for toilet paper and saw some mixed information. Some said they had enough TP stocked in the room, some said you could ask for it and it was free, some said you could purchase it in the lobby.
> 
> For five adults, would you recommend buying some additional before we arrive?



  If I recall correctly  There are 2 or 3 extra rolls in each bathroom. (single ply i believe...).   So for the 2 and 3bdrm units,  that would be 4-6 extra rolls on top of the ones your start with.     As for if you'll need extra with 5 adults,   I'm gonna have to say you'll have to make that call since I have no idea on how much toilet paper you expect to use at the room.   [obviously,  you'll probably use more if you plan on spending a day in the room than if you are going out all day.   There are also bathrooms down by the pools,  so if you are doing a pool day,  You may use the public restrooms down there and not using your in-room TP supply]

I do know that on one trip there was me (male) and 3 women sharing a 2bdrm [Friend and her 2 adult daughters].  We didn't run into any TP shortages during the week even though the ladies stayed at the resort enjoying the pools most of the week.




Disfan15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This question has been asked before but I need more info on it. I'm sorry that I'm asking this question again but I need more people to help me on this. Am I better off getting one 4 bedroom presidential or two 2 bedroom presidentials?
> 
> This is what I know:
> 
> 1. If you get two 2 bedrooms you get an extra washer and dryer.
> 2. If you get one 4 bedroom you will be together in the same building and room.
> 
> If I go with one 4 bedroom will it fit about 10 people just fine? I know in the master bedrooms are a king sized bed and the other two bedrooms are two double beds. Also which buildings are the best with presidentials? I want a lake view with fireworks view. I know if I request towers 4,5, or 6 I have the parking garage. If I do tower 6 can I use the Grand garage or do I need to pay to park at the Grand garage? I know WBC has free parking but I don't know about the Wyndham Grand Orlando Bonnet Creek parking. Lastly, I would love to see recent photos of WBC especially the tower 6 lake and fireworks view.
> 
> Happy Summer!



I really can't tell you which one is the better option since there are so many variables that will depend upon your trip.  

All 2bdrm Presidential units will be in Tower 6.    The 4bdrm Presidentials are available in every tower at the resort. [I believe 2 each in the main building and Towers 1-5,   with more of them in Tower 6]. 

Presidentials are much more rare at the resort than Deluxe units.  Therefor you are less likely to find great discounted deals on a presidential unit than a deluxe unit.   Pricing can vary depending upon who you rent thru... so $$ wise,  You'll have to shop around with the various commercial renters.

You cannot have 2 rooms during the same week under the same name.  That means you would need to have the reservation for a 2nd 2bdrm unit in another adult's name.

  The Max occupancy for a 4bdrm Presidential is 12 guests.  The Max occupancy for a 2bdrm presidential is 6 guests.   The 4bdrm Presidential is almost like 2 2bdrm units mirrored and overlapping with an enlarged common area and balcony.  

Tower 6 shares the garage with the Grand.  Access to the garage is controlled via your room keys, So the charges to the Grand guests are added to their room bill.

Presidentials with Fireworks views?   Um...Tower 2 and 3 would have lake view/Fireworks views available in the 4bdrm presidentials [I believe the lake view/firework view in Tower 1 is used as a Sales model and not available to be rented currently].  Towers 4 and 5 (and maybe the main building) would have Parking lot/Fireworks views available in a 4bdrm Presidential.    And tower 6  COULD have a fireworks/Lake view depending on where in the building you are located.  Unfortunately I'm not familiar enough with the building layout to give you the odds on getting a room of the various types with a firework view in that tower.


  Sorry,  I don't have any recent pictures of the resort (or any of a presidential unit TBH)


----------



## momof1+1+2

Our first trip to BC is in November and we are super excited!!  This thread has been a great resource for us.  I was wondering, how many people don't request a tower?  That is my area of confusion - do I or don't I (I do know it's only a request) and if I do, I have no idea what to request.  Cleaner and new is high on our list. Thoughts?


----------



## haPevraftr

DCTooTall said:


> Presidentials with Fireworks views?   Um...Tower 2 and 3 would have lake view/Fireworks views available in the 4bdrm presidentials [I believe the lake view/firework view in Tower 1 is used as a Sales model and not available to be rented currently].  Towers 4 and 5 (and maybe the main building) would have Parking lot/Fireworks views available in a 4bdrm Presidential.    And tower 6  COULD have a fireworks/Lake view depending on where in the building you are located.  Unfortunately I'm not familiar enough with the building layout to give you the odds on getting a room of the various types with a firework view in that tower.



We are staying in a 3 bdrm presidential on our trip.  For some reason, I thought that being in Tower 6 meant that you couldn't have the possibility of both a fireworks and lake view.  Could someone set me straight?  Having never been there, I am having a hard time getting my bearings.  I will want to know the answer to this so that I know what my options are if I decide to make a location request.


----------



## OnlyDisney

We're looking into staying here the first week of Feb 2013.  One evening we'd like to have our kids stay in the room with a babysitter while we go out.  Has anyone used Kid's Night Out?  If we supply the food with the sitter make dinner; thinking of an oven pizza?  Recommend any other in-room sitters?

We've never used a babysitter before.  Is it customary to tip?


----------



## Disfan15

haPevraftr said:


> We are staying in a 3 bdrm presidential on our trip.  For some reason, I thought that being in Tower 6 meant that you couldn't have the possibility of both a fireworks and lake view.  Could someone set me straight?  Having never been there, I am having a hard time getting my bearings.  I will want to know the answer to this so that I know what my options are if I decide to make a location request.



Hello,

Yes, tower 6 does have a lake and fireworks view. There's a special wing at tower 6 where you have a lake and fireworks view. The wing that faces directly the lake. Not the wing that faces the Grand and the Waldorf. This will only make sense if you face tower 6 on the lake side and not the parking lot side. Also there are photos of what I'm talking about.

Happy Summer!


----------



## DCTooTall

haPevraftr said:


> We are staying in a 3 bdrm presidential on our trip.  For some reason, I thought that being in Tower 6 meant that you couldn't have the possibility of both a fireworks and lake view.  Could someone set me straight?  Having never been there, I am having a hard time getting my bearings.  I will want to know the answer to this so that I know what my options are if I decide to make a location request.



Because of it's location around the Lake,  Tower 6 is a bit more difficult to say where you will or won't get a fireworks view.

The Wing closest to the Grand has the correct angle so that it's balconies on the lake side are facing in the general direction of the EPCOT Fireworks.  However,  Depending where on the wing you are located,  Towers 4 and 5 can sometimes get in the way for an "optimal view".    Tower 6 is also the tallest timeshare tower,   so the higher floors are going to have a better chance at being high enough to see over the top of Tower 4.

There is also complication because so many of the Ilumination effects are low angle fireworks or the infamous fire barge that there is no way you can see over the trees and outer World Showcase Pavilions.... So, the only things you are going to see are the semi-random high-altitude shells.


It is possible to get a fireworks view in Tower 6.... but you are talking less than 1/4 of the buildings Presidential inventory having any chance of a decent view.  (And since I don't know the actual layout of the tower,  I couldn't tell you if there are certain room types with better or worse odds than others based off where they are located within the tower)


----------



## DrMomof3

OnlyDisney said:


> We're looking into staying here the first week of Feb 2013.  One evening we'd like to have our kids stay in the room with a babysitter while we go out.  Has anyone used Kid's Night Out?  If we supply the food with the sitter make dinner; thinking of an oven pizza?  Recommend any other in-room sitters?
> 
> We've never used a babysitter before.  Is it customary to tip?



We've used Kids Night Out several times.  I always cooked dinner for my kids or bought food ahead of time.  You could call and ask them.  I imagine they could cook an oven pizza. The agency is pretty helpful.  I know they can't give a bath or anything having to do with water.  And the kids aren't allowed on the balcony with the sitter.
We always tip our sitter.

Amanda


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

We are staying at WBC in the end of October. We are flying down to go to St. Petersburg Beach next week. How accesable is WBC for stopping in and looking around to preview our October stay. Parking seems to be an issue and is there a better area to go to to look around?


----------



## OnlyDisney

DrMomof3 said:


> We've used Kids Night Out several times.  I always cooked dinner for my kids or bought food ahead of time.  You could call and ask them.  I imagine they could cook an oven pizza. The agency is pretty helpful.  I know they can't give a bath or anything having to do with water.  And the kids aren't allowed on the balcony with the sitter.
> We always tip our sitter.
> 
> Amanda



Thanks for the advice!  Since we've never used a sitter, what kind of range is an acceptable tip?  Do you base it the hourly rate or a percentage like waiters?


----------



## sksjasams

Two questions please 

Does anyone know if WBC has box fans that you can use?  Sadly we are addicted to the sweet hum of the box fan for sleeping...

Does anyone know where the pool tables and ping pong tables are located?  Are they in particular towers?

Thank you!!


----------



## DCTooTall

sksjasams said:


> Two questions please
> 
> Does anyone know if WBC has box fans that you can use?  Sadly we are addicted to the sweet hum of the box fan for sleeping...
> 
> Does anyone know where the pool tables and ping pong tables are located?  Are they in particular towers?
> 
> Thank you!!



Pool tables and Ping Pong tables are located in the main Activity center at the Main Building.

There is also a single pool table at the Tower 6 activity center.


----------



## Julie93

sksjasams said:


> Two questions please
> 
> Does anyone know if WBC has box fans that you can use?  Sadly we are addicted to the sweet hum of the box fan for sleeping...
> 
> Thank you!!



Ahhhh!!! Oh my goodness! If they had box fans maybe I could convince my DH to leave ours at home. He is insisting on packing it so he can sleep at night. Lol


----------



## sksjasams

DCTooTall said:


> Pool tables and Ping Pong tables are located in the main Activity center at the Main Building.
> 
> There is also a single pool table at the Tower 6 activity center.



Thank you!  

Does anyone happen to know how the rooms are in the main building, say as opposed to tower 5 or 6?



Julie93 said:


> Ahhhh!!! Oh my goodness! If they had box fans maybe I could convince my DH to leave ours at home. He is insisting on packing it so he can sleep at night. Lol



LOL!  We actually ordered a box fan from Garden Grocer last time, but with a two bedroom place, I would hate to have to buy two fans.  I definitely don't think we will have room to pack them though.


----------



## cherylsmike

sksjasams said:


> Two questions please
> 
> Does anyone know if WBC has box fans that you can use?  Sadly we are addicted to the sweet hum of the box fan for sleeping...
> 
> Does anyone know where the pool tables and ping pong tables are located?  Are they in particular towers?
> 
> Thank you!!



I can't answer to whether or not they have box fans since I haven't actually stayed there yet, but if you have a smart phone I highly recommend the white noise app.  I like the "Brown Noise" the best.  I bring a very small pair of portable speakers and hook them up to my iPhone.  Takes up much less space in the luggage and you can turn the volume up much louder than most fans.

We were in a Wyndham hotel in Dallas last week (priceline bid) that had a wall unit that was way to loud when the compressor kicked on.  I just knew I wouldn't get any sleep, but i turned the app up really loud and it drowned the noise out.  I slept great!  The app did cost a few dollars but I think its worth it. 

We use a Vornado at home for noise but even as a table fan it takes up way too much luggage sapce and there isn't always an easy place to plug it when traveling.


----------



## JessB320

sksjasams said:
			
		

> Two questions please
> 
> Does anyone know if WBC has box fans that you can use?  Sadly we are addicted to the sweet hum of the box fan for sleeping...
> 
> Does anyone know where the pool tables and ping pong tables are located?  Are they in particular towers?
> 
> Thank you!!



No box fans, my hubby has to have one, so we just pack a smaller fan for him, or buy a cheap one at Walmart (I've seen them for less than $10  before) and leave it there, there are some white noise apps out, but try them at home first, they don't work for my hubby.


----------



## sksjasams

cherylsmike said:


> I can't answer to whether or not they have box fans since I haven't actually stayed there yet, but if you have a smart phone I highly recommend the white noise app.  I like the "Brown Noise" the best.  I bring a very small pair of portable speakers and hook them up to my iPhone.  Takes up much less space in the luggage and you can turn the volume up much louder than most fans.
> 
> We were in a Wyndham hotel in Dallas last week (priceline bid) that had a wall unit that was way to loud when the compressor kicked on.  I just knew I wouldn't get any sleep, but i turned the app up really loud and it drowned the noise out.  I slept great!  The app did cost a few dollars but I think its worth it.
> 
> We use a Vornado at home for noise but even as a table fan it takes up way too much luggage sapce and there isn't always an easy place to plug it when traveling.





JessB320 said:


> No box fans, my hubby has to have one, so we just pack a smaller fan for him, or buy a cheap one at Walmart (I've seen them for less than $10  before) and leave it there, there are some white noise apps out, but try them at home first, they don't work for my hubby.



Thank you both for the suggestions/info!  We don't have a smart phone.  I guess we will pick up two fans at Walmart when we get there.  

Does anyone happen to know how the rooms are in the main building, say as opposed to tower 5 or 6?

Thanks again!


----------



## eeyorepixie

Getting so excited, I do not have anything meaningful to post...just want to share my obsessive excitement


----------



## Candleshoe

FLYBY POSTING!  (tonne of work to catch up on right now, but I know queenie requested info about the towers so I wanted to post before her trip!)

We were in bldg 5 in a 1 br.

The parking garage sits between 4 & 5.
The elevator is on the corner closest to the entrance to 4.
I gave up on looking for surface parking REAL fast -- it was almost always full, or, the open ones were further away than the garage ones, PLUS the heat from the sun was brutal.

I'd go up to level 3 and  park right by the elevator.  many times I wished I was in building 4 so that I had a shorter walk from garage elevator to building entrance.  But even with my gimpy walk, it wasn't TOO bad to the door.

The two times I parked in the handicap spots closer to the door, I regretted it when I came back to a boiling hot car.   Use the garage!!  You will be glad you did.

The two times we watched fireworks we enjoyed them.  One time I thought to search for "Illuminations music" on youtube, and played it along with the 'show' and that was fun.  

If I weren't going to use the garage, I think I'd choose building 2 for the view/proximity to the main building.

If I were a starbucks person I'd chose 6.

Fellow guests angered me on the last day.  There were no rolly-carts!!  And there were no cars parked outside the door which means they'd probably taken them up to their rooms the night before and not felt like bringing them down stairs.  grumble-grumble-but not WBC's fault.  Use it to carry the stuff to your room and then return it immediately!! (Please!)

Building was stuffy to me, so bring a fan if you can. (But I have medical reasons that cause me to need a good a/c).


----------



## disneyfan123

Does anyone know if it's possible to get a late checkout? We're thinking of extending our stay by an extra day but our flight wouldn't leave until 5:00, so we have most of the day to kill.

Also, do they provide shampoo/soap etc, or do we need to bring it?

Thanks!


----------



## Candleshoe

They provide the little bottles of shampoo, conditioner, lotion and mouthwash when you check in.   Mid way in our long stay they refreshed them. (Not everyday like in a hotel.)   We bought our own for the three of us.  If it's just you and a short stay of a couple of days, you may not need to.  Otherwise you probably will want to 

I don't know about the late check-out.  I do know the valets will keep your stuff for you,  so you could have a pool day.    Maybe rent one of those cabanas?


----------



## ibob52

disneyfan123 said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to get a late checkout? We're thinking of extending our stay by an extra day but our flight wouldn't leave until 5:00, so we have most of the day to kill.
> 
> Also, do they provide shampoo/soap etc, or do we need to bring it?
> 
> Thanks!



Late check out (suite) is generally available and to be asked for ...  on the day of check out (departure)

and is in limited quanity = (if several people request late check out ... for a specific day = there may not be any left).

This is per info WBC - provided and used (by me) May 2012.

** time over one hour (late check out)  = $$ **

... YMMV


----------



## DrMomof3

OnlyDisney said:


> Thanks for the advice!  Since we've never used a sitter, what kind of range is an acceptable tip?  Do you base it the hourly rate or a percentage like waiters?



I'm trying to remember.  I want to say we did about $20 as a tip? We've had 3 or 4 different sitters from Kids Nite Out and they were all good.  They brought arts and crafts projects and had good ideas for games to play around the resort (one took them to see the outdoor movie and had them play red light/green light one-two-three on the way).  Another time my daughter lost her 1st tooth so the sitter snuck a note to the front desk and had a Celebration button made up to hide under the pillow from the Tooth Fairy.

Amanda


----------



## DrMomof3

At this time next week we'll be landing at MCO and getting our luggage and rental car!!! This will be our 1st off-property stay and I think we're going to LOVE it!

Amanda


----------



## Photobee

Candleshoe said:


> FLYBY POSTING!  (tonne of work to catch up on right now, but I know queenie requested info about the towers so I wanted to post before her trip!)
> 
> We were in bldg 5 in a 1 br.
> 
> The parking garage sits between 4 & 5.
> The elevator is on the corner closest to the entrance to 4.
> I gave up on looking for surface parking REAL fast -- it was almost always full, or, the open ones were further away than the garage ones, PLUS the heat from the sun was brutal.
> 
> I'd go up to level 3 and  park right by the elevator.  many times I wished I was in building 4 so that I had a shorter walk from garage elevator to building entrance.  But even with my gimpy walk, it wasn't TOO bad to the door.
> 
> The two times I parked in the handicap spots closer to the door, I regretted it when I came back to a boiling hot car.   Use the garage!!  You will be glad you did.
> 
> The two times we watched fireworks we enjoyed them.  One time I thought to search for "Illuminations music" on youtube, and played it along with the 'show' and that was fun.
> 
> If I weren't going to use the garage, I think I'd choose building 2 for the view/proximity to the main building.
> 
> *If I were a starbucks person I'd chose 6.*
> 
> Fellow guests angered me on the last day.  There were no rolly-carts!!  And there were no cars parked outside the door which means they'd probably taken them up to their rooms the night before and not felt like bringing them down stairs.  grumble-grumble-but not WBC's fault.  Use it to carry the stuff to your room and then return it immediately!! (Please!)
> 
> Building was stuffy to me, so bring a fan if you can. (But I have medical reasons that cause me to need a good a/c).



I'm not that much of a Starbucks fan...but I have a GC for them....free money is free money!  Is there one in Tower 6?  If so, I might have to bring my GC with me!  Thanks!


----------



## left210

Are the pools still open in October?


----------



## carlbarry

left210 said:


> Are the pools still open in October?



All the pools are open all year.  That's why Walt built in Florida.


----------



## scubamouse

Here now.  Requested upper floor lake view in 6.  I am in tower 5 on the 2nd floor looking at parking.  Definitely not the stay of 2 years ago.  Tower 5 is very dated in the units.  Front desk wasn't friendly so I was in a bad mood going to parking pass.  They. Didn't push and I unplugged the phones so it's ok.  

If this had been my first stay I'm not sure I'd have come back.  Such a step down from tower 6


----------



## momof1+1+2

momof1+1+2 said:


> Our first trip to BC is in November and we are super excited!!  This thread has been a great resource for us.  I was wondering, how many people don't request a tower?  That is my area of confusion - do I or don't I (I do know it's only a request) and if I do, I have no idea what to request.  Cleaner and new is high on our list. Thoughts?



Bumping this.


----------



## Janet Hill

scubamouse said:


> Here now.  Requested upper floor lake view in 6.  I am in tower 5 on the 2nd floor looking at parking.



I'm not sure since it's been awhile since I've stayed at BC, but aren't all of the upper floors in tower 6 presidential.  If you are in tower 5, then aren't you in a deluxe unit?  Just wondering was this a doable request?


----------



## KWithers

momof1+1+2 said:
			
		

> Our first trip to BC is in November and we are super excited!!  This thread has been a great resource for us.  I was wondering, how many people don't request a tower?  That is my area of confusion - do I or don't I (I do know it's only a request) and if I do, I have no idea what to request.  Cleaner and new is high on our list. Thoughts?



We've stayed twice and neither time did I request a tower. We stayed in tower 3 the first time which was nice bc it's directly between the shuttle stops at towers 1 & 6..so if we were too late to catch one, we could catch the 2nd stop. Last time we had tower 1 and we were on the ground floor, closest room to the bus stop. That was great bc it literally took only 20 seconds to get to the bus. However!! I did NOT like being on the ground floor bc when out on the patio, everyone walking by was right there in front of you. Plus people could see right into our unit so we had to be extra mindful of the curtains being drawn.
Next time, I will request to be 2nd floor or higher.
Tower 3 was cleaner and newer than 1, plus we could see the fireworks from that balcony.


----------



## nancy155

When we stayed in July I called a couple of weeks prior to our stay and requested between two towers and a higher floor.  I think if you make a request make it pretty open as to what you would like and you have a better chance of getting something you like.  

We ended up in Tower 3 on the 7th floor and it was perfect!  We loved our stay and are planning another one for end of March at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## eeyorepixie

we are here now, a 2 bedroom building 5. A beautiful resort my family is converts, but I miss the Disney factor. I have nothing negative to say, everything is what I thought it would be. I did not need coffee filters because there is reusable cone filter? and the breakfast bar chairs are evil! I do not know if it is because I am just the right level of shortness but I have banged inot the the ends that stick out about a dozen times...I am giving them a wide berth now

thanks so much for you help in navigating WBC will give a full report when I come back. This resort is beautiful, the location can not be beat. 

Parking for us has never been an issue as of yet, and the pools are fab. The dryer do take a long time, but knowing that makes all the difference. I just put the dryer on twice before I go to bed. 
AC has been fine, never had to do an override forgot how to anyways, LOL. 

Again, thanks for being so informative...came into this with my eyes wide open and have been pleased with everything that I have found.


----------



## ehrn

scubamouse said:


> Here now.  Requested upper floor lake view in 6.  I am in tower 5 on the 2nd floor looking at parking.  Definitely not the stay of 2 years ago.  Tower 5 is very dated in the units.  Front desk wasn't friendly so I was in a bad mood going to parking pass.  They. Didn't push and I unplugged the phones so it's ok.
> 
> If this had been my first stay I'm not sure I'd have come back.  Such a step down from tower 6



I hear you.  Last time (end of Aug 2011) we checked in late in the day(after 8pm) but still, it was as if we never requested anything in writing or by phone.  I don't think it does a thing, it seems to be luck of the draw when you are standing in front of them.  
We picked tower 5 to be near the pirate pool only to find out that they changed the slide rules and ds was not tall enough after using it dozens of times the year before.  The first room they sent us to was a disgrace!  Clearly not cleaned properly AT ALL, I stepped on an exposed carpet tack...I was not happy, the second was only slightly better( lots of hair in the bathroom though, ick)  and the third about the same as the second.  Now before you all just think I'm a pita, the housekeepers who came to the room were the ones who insisted I complain, apparently Wyndham outsourced the terminal cleanings and the new people were doing a terrible job, the night housekeepers still worked for Wyndham and had to hear all the complaints.  Anyway, long story but in the end, we stayed in the third room because it was 1030pm and the kids were exhausted.  A housekeeper helped me change the sheets--big footprint on the sheets! and left me the vacuum.  The rooms(all 3) were not in good shape--and I don't mean old and worn, I mean wth is wrong with people?--gashes in the countertops-ever hear of a cutting board?? The floral arrangements looked like kids were using them to beat each other up...tears in furniture...just seemed like people were on a free-for-all since it wasn't "their house".  
I am not happy with Wyndham's lack of customer service.  I thought the LEAST they could do was throw us some food comps or something--or respond to the letters I wrote. Nada.  (The night manager/housekeepers really did their best and I sent a note saying this to corporate.)  In the end, we got over it and still had a good time.  I didn't like Tower 5 for several reasons, I would not choose it again.  I recently read a trip report where Beach Club really dropped the ball, though in the end those people will get 2 free nights in the deluxe resort of their choice...so I know it happens at Disney too.  I think we just were in the wrong Tower at the wrong time, lol.  And honestly, I haven't read too many reports where people had the same experience we did, thankfully, so we'll keep our fingers crossed that it was just the exception, not the rule.  I really believe that some of the clientele that WBC draws are a little on the wild side and perhaps not as respectful of the resort as they should be which doesn't help.  Also, having a company do your cleaning that has little incentive to do a good job(the outsourced housekeepers) isn't good either.
This trip(November) we will be at Pop first and plan to go to WBC by 9am to check in.  We shall see if that makes a difference in our room location.  I think I'd like a fireworks view in Tower 3--good location between the two pool slides and near the Starbucks in the Grand for my dad...so fingers crossed it's a better trip.  I pray it will be because we are bringing first timers and I want them to have a good time and not be mad at me for taking them off property, lol.


----------



## Janet Hill

ehrn said:


> I really believe that some of the clientele that WBC draws are a little on the wild side and perhaps not as respectful of the resort as they should be which doesn't help.



Completely agree with this statement, which is why we now stay at Wyndham Reunion Resort.  

I stay at many Wyndham Resorts and this one is one of the worst for unruly clientel (sp?)  The cheap rentals are both a boon and a bane.


----------



## DCTooTall

disneyfan123 said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to get a late checkout? We're thinking of extending our stay by an extra day but our flight wouldn't leave until 5:00, so we have most of the day to kill.
> 
> Also, do they provide shampoo/soap etc, or do we need to bring it?
> 
> Thanks!



 Someone else mentioned the availability of a late checkout.   It's not always available,  and they may charge you for it.

However....  You are not required to leave the resort when you checkout,  and bell services will hold your bags for you.    There is nothing preventing you from checking out,  and then spending the day at the pools at the resort until you need to make your way to the airport.   There are restrooms near all the pools which you can use to change from your swim gear to your airport gear.  I believe i've heard people mention that at least some of these pool restrooms also have showers if you wanted to shower before heading to the airport.




Photobee said:


> I'm not that much of a Starbucks fan...but I have a GC for them....free money is free money!  Is there one in Tower 6?  If so, I might have to bring my GC with me!  Thanks!



  I don't remember if it's an official Starbucks location that will accept a GC,   but the coffee/pastry shop in the lobby of the Wyndham Grand does sell Starbucks Coffee.



ehrn said:


> I hear you.  Last time (end of Aug 2011) we checked in late in the day(after 8pm) but still, it was as if we never requested anything in writing or by phone.  I don't think it does a thing, it seems to be luck of the draw when you are standing in front of them.
> We picked tower 5 to be near the pirate pool only to find out that they changed the slide rules and ds was not tall enough after using it dozens of times the year before.  The first room they sent us to was a disgrace!  Clearly not cleaned properly AT ALL, I stepped on an exposed carpet tack...I was not happy, the second was only slightly better( lots of hair in the bathroom though, ick)  and the third about the same as the second.  Now before you all just think I'm a pita, the housekeepers who came to the room were the ones who insisted I complain, apparently Wyndham outsourced the terminal cleanings and the new people were doing a terrible job, the night housekeepers still worked for Wyndham and had to hear all the complaints.  Anyway, long story but in the end, we stayed in the third room because it was 1030pm and the kids were exhausted.  A housekeeper helped me change the sheets--big footprint on the sheets! and left me the vacuum.  The rooms(all 3) were not in good shape--and I don't mean old and worn, I mean wth is wrong with people?--gashes in the countertops-ever hear of a cutting board?? The floral arrangements looked like kids were using them to beat each other up...tears in furniture...just seemed like people were on a free-for-all since it wasn't "their house".
> I am not happy with Wyndham's lack of customer service.  I thought the LEAST they could do was throw us some food comps or something--or respond to the letters I wrote. Nada.  (The night manager/housekeepers really did their best and I sent a note saying this to corporate.)  In the end, we got over it and still had a good time.  I didn't like Tower 5 for several reasons, I would not choose it again.  I recently read a trip report where Beach Club really dropped the ball, though in the end those people will get 2 free nights in the deluxe resort of their choice...so I know it happens at Disney too.  I think we just were in the wrong Tower at the wrong time, lol.  And honestly, I haven't read too many reports where people had the same experience we did, thankfully, so we'll keep our fingers crossed that it was just the exception, not the rule.  I really believe that some of the clientele that WBC draws are a little on the wild side and perhaps not as respectful of the resort as they should be which doesn't help.  Also, having a company do your cleaning that has little incentive to do a good job(the outsourced housekeepers) isn't good either.
> This trip(November) we will be at Pop first and plan to go to WBC by 9am to check in.  We shall see if that makes a difference in our room location.  I think I'd like a fireworks view in Tower 3--good location between the two pool slides and near the Starbucks in the Grand for my dad...so fingers crossed it's a better trip.  I pray it will be because we are bringing first timers and I want them to have a good time and not be mad at me for taking them off property, lol.



 Sorry you had such a bad experience.   I'll 3rd the idea that the clientele that the resort draws can be less respectful of the property than many people would think.   The "Not my house" atmosphere seems to run rampant from a large number of the renters.   As the previous poster mentioned,  the cheap rentals is both a boon and a bane.


  I did also want to mention a few things in some defense for the resort itself.    First,  the Room requests are just that,  requests.   There is nothing that guarantees they will honor the request.   Officially,  The only people who's requests are even considered are VIP owners staying at the resort [it's one of the "perks" of VIP ownership.... and like all VIP benefits,  aren't transferable].    That said,   WBC does seem to do a very good job on the whole of at least trying to accommodate room requests from everyone based off reports around here.  The earlier you check in however the better your chances of have the request met since they'll have more inventory to work with.  [for the majority of reservations,   your room assignment is not locked in until you check in,  so someone checking in prior to you may make a request at checkin that has the front desk assign the room that was tentatively was going to assigned to you].

 Secondly,   Since the resort is a timeshare resort,  It's options are extremely limited on it's abilities to 'Make it Right' with guest satisfaction offers.    With a hotel,  if there is an issue,  They have the option to offer items such as free nights or comp certificates for various services.   This is because the budget,  including any losses due to these comps,   is paid for by the rates your pay the hotel for your nightly stay.  These guest satisfaction measures ultimately will come out of the profit the hotel generates,  with the idea that the short term loss will generate future profit from a repeat stay.        

 Since this is a timeshare resort however,  The resort doesn't have room in it's budget for such things.  Your nightly rate you are paying as a renter goes into the pocket of the owner you are renting the points from.  The Resort's budget is set/voted upon at the beginning of the year and paid for out of the annual dues which every owner is responsible for paying.... both the large commercial outfits,   and the sweet old retired couple who own enough points for a week with the grandkids at disney every year.  There is no profit built into the budget as it's designed to pay for the costs of maintaining the property and daily operations,   as well as funding a small reserve fund for any future repairs or unexpected expenses [to help shield the owners from a surprise $500 payment should something like a hurricane hit the area and cause some damage to the resort....  or to pay for plumbing repairs due to a burst pipe....    or TBH.... to pay for the damage done by the college kids who found a cheap rental and trashed their room or parts of the resort].        The Profit that Wyndham generates/generated from the resort comes from selling the resort to the owners,   and not from the nightly stays.  [similar to how DVC makes a majority of it's money from sales, and not cash-rate nightly stays].     Since the resort doesn't have in it's operational budget the money for "make it right" expenses,  they don't have any options available for a like-cash type response like a voucher for one of the onsite food locations. (which aren't run/funded as part of the resort operations).



    Sorry if I rambled or ranted,   but I felt it was important to make the distinction between the differences between a hotel and timeshare resort in this context.   Especially as there are a LOT of renters staying at this resort who probably have no idea how a timeshare works,  I felt it was important to try and show that sometimes the 'lack of customer service' which the staff can get blamed for isn't due to the staff's lack of concern or desire to provide customer service,   but the simple fact that as this is not a hotel,  They don't have all the tools in their customer service tool-bag that people only familiar with hotels may be accustomed too.


----------



## bas71873

I can't figure out how to search just this thread on the iPad and it's not listed on Ken Price's website.  Can someone tell me what  he charges for a 3 bedroom unit before I contact him.  We are planning a trip for the week after Thanksgiving next year (2013). Thanks.


----------



## mat5

I just got back from a week at Bonnet Creek, had a great time in building 3.
I liked it so much i thought it may be nice to own some points.

I was looking at a resale to purchase, and would like about 250,000 points.
You can buy a resale a a pretty nice price, But what i can not get in my head. Is the yearly maintence fee's, something aound 1,500.00 dollars yearly. That is more than I pay for renting points for a 2 or 3 bedroom. So why would I buy a resale, I know i must be missing soemthing, Help?


----------



## Janet Hill

mat5 said:


> I just got back from a week at Bonnet Creek, had a great time in building 3.
> I liked it so much i thought it may be nice to own some points.
> 
> I was looking at a resale to purchase, and would like about 250,000 points.
> You can buy a resale a a pretty nice price, But what i can not get in my head. Is the yearly maintence fee's, something aound 1,500.00 dollars yearly. That is more than I pay for renting points for a 2 or 3 bedroom. So why would I buy a resale, I know i must be missing soemthing, Help?



The folks you are renting from are usually VIP Plat members.  These folks can get 50% point discounts and free upgrades within 60 days.  The unit you rent is probably a 1BR that was booked with only 1/2 the normal point requirement and then upgraded.  Resale purchasers cannot get these discounts.  Though Wyndham regularly has point specials at resorts throughout the year that are available to everyone.

These deeply discounted rental prices are most abundant in Orlando, if you wish to travel to more places you may be able to do better by owning your own points.  Check out all the info at tug2.net.


----------



## Upatnoon

mat5 said:


> I just got back from a week at Bonnet Creek, had a great time in building 3.
> I liked it so much i thought it may be nice to own some points.
> 
> I was looking at a resale to purchase, and would like about 250,000 points.
> You can buy a resale a a pretty nice price, But what i can not get in my head. Is the yearly maintence fee's, something aound 1,500.00 dollars yearly. That is more than I pay for renting points for a 2 or 3 bedroom. So why would I buy a resale, I know i must be missing soemthing, Help?


I too have studied whether owning points is better that renting, and found it is more cost-effective to rent. You have also discovered why people are willing to give away, or sell for very little timeshares just to escape the burden of those fees.

However, some people may want the control owning their own points gives them. They don't like to shop around for rentals. Also, even for resale owners, there are some opportunities for discounts on last-minute or off-season stays as some resorts.

In any case, doing research on TUG before buying is a very smart thing to do.


----------



## ehrn

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Someone else mentioned the availability of a late checkout.   It's not always available,  and they may charge you for it.
> 
> However....  You are not required to leave the resort when you checkout,  and bell services will hold your bags for you.    There is nothing preventing you from checking out,  and then spending the day at the pools at the resort until you need to make your way to the airport.   There are restrooms near all the pools which you can use to change from your swim gear to your airport gear.  I believe i've heard people mention that at least some of these pool restrooms also have showers if you wanted to shower before heading to the airport.
> 
> I don't remember if it's an official Starbucks location that will accept a GC,   but the coffee/pastry shop in the lobby of the Wyndham Grand does sell Starbucks Coffee.
> 
> Sorry you had such a bad experience.   I'll 3rd the idea that the clientele that the resort draws can be less respectful of the property than many people would think.   The "Not my house" atmosphere seems to run rampant from a large number of the renters.   As the previous poster mentioned,  the cheap rentals is both a boon and a bane.
> 
> I did also want to mention a few things in some defense for the resort itself.    First,  the Room requests are just that,  requests.   There is nothing that guarantees they will honor the request.   Officially,  The only people who's requests are even considered are VIP owners staying at the resort [it's one of the "perks" of VIP ownership.... and like all VIP benefits,  aren't transferable].    That said,   WBC does seem to do a very good job on the whole of at least trying to accommodate room requests from everyone based off reports around here.  The earlier you check in however the better your chances of have the request met since they'll have more inventory to work with.  [for the majority of reservations,   your room assignment is not locked in until you check in,  so someone checking in prior to you may make a request at checkin that has the front desk assign the room that was tentatively was going to assigned to you].
> 
> Secondly,   Since the resort is a timeshare resort,  It's options are extremely limited on it's abilities to 'Make it Right' with guest satisfaction offers.    With a hotel,  if there is an issue,  They have the option to offer items such as free nights or comp certificates for various services.   This is because the budget,  including any losses due to these comps,   is paid for by the rates your pay the hotel for your nightly stay.  These guest satisfaction measures ultimately will come out of the profit the hotel generates,  with the idea that the short term loss will generate future profit from a repeat stay.
> 
> Since this is a timeshare resort however,  The resort doesn't have room in it's budget for such things.  Your nightly rate you are paying as a renter goes into the pocket of the owner you are renting the points from.  The Resort's budget is set/voted upon at the beginning of the year and paid for out of the annual dues which every owner is responsible for paying.... both the large commercial outfits,   and the sweet old retired couple who own enough points for a week with the grandkids at disney every year.  There is no profit built into the budget as it's designed to pay for the costs of maintaining the property and daily operations,   as well as funding a small reserve fund for any future repairs or unexpected expenses [to help shield the owners from a surprise $500 payment should something like a hurricane hit the area and cause some damage to the resort....  or to pay for plumbing repairs due to a burst pipe....    or TBH.... to pay for the damage done by the college kids who found a cheap rental and trashed their room or parts of the resort].        The Profit that Wyndham generates/generated from the resort comes from selling the resort to the owners,   and not from the nightly stays.  [similar to how DVC makes a majority of it's money from sales, and not cash-rate nightly stays].     Since the resort doesn't have in it's operational budget the money for "make it right" expenses,  they don't have any options available for a like-cash type response like a voucher for one of the onsite food locations. (which aren't run/funded as part of the resort operations).
> 
> Sorry if I rambled or ranted,   but I felt it was important to make the distinction between the differences between a hotel and timeshare resort in this context.   Especially as there are a LOT of renters staying at this resort who probably have no idea how a timeshare works,  I felt it was important to try and show that sometimes the 'lack of customer service' which the staff can get blamed for isn't due to the staff's lack of concern or desire to provide customer service,   but the simple fact that as this is not a hotel,  They don't have all the tools in their customer service tool-bag that people only familiar with hotels may be accustomed too.



I do agree with you! And you can have issues anyplace you stay, in fact, you probably will find something that will not be exactly to your liking. As I said, once we got settled, we were ok. The view seems like a make-or-break issue, but once you get busy and into the vacation, it becomes less important. We'll just see if checking in early makes a difference. 
Your points on the differences between a ts and regular hotel are well noted. I do think people are unaware of this and are put off by the lack of hotel-like atmosphere (not sure if that's the right way to put it). I don't care about housekeeping as much, but that's the one Disney difference that I miss(their customer interaction). I will say though that most of the staff we encountered was extremely friendly and helpful.
We're going back so it couldn't have been that bad, right? (Wink) May have to try Reunion some day, wonder if Ken rents there...


----------



## Janet Hill

ehrn said:


> May have to try Reunion some day, wonder if Ken rents there...



The rates will most likely not be as good since Ginn only has 3BR and the best an owner can do is get the 50% discount.  Whereas, at BC they can get a 1BR at 50% and upgrade.

IMO Ginn is the superior resort.  More spread out and relaxing and better behaved children and adults.


----------



## carlbarry

mat5 said:


> I just got back from a week at Bonnet Creek, had a great time in building 3.
> I liked it so much i thought it may be nice to own some points.
> 
> I was looking at a resale to purchase, and would like about 250,000 points.
> You can buy a resale a a pretty nice price, But what i can not get in my head. Is the yearly maintence fee's, something aound 1,500.00 dollars yearly. That is more than I pay for renting points for a 2 or 3 bedroom. So why would I buy a resale, I know i must be missing soemthing, Help?



If all you want to do is go to Bonnet Creek, then renting is probably your better option.
I purchased 49,000 points at Star Island for $100, my sole intent being to stay 5 nights off season at Bonnet Creek.
But the first thing I did was trade to RCI, and get 1 week in a 2 BR at Orange Lake.  My cost was about $50 per night.  I also traded to RCI and got 1 week in Tiberias, Israel, for a bit over $600 (my cost).
That being said, due to the changes in points and fees with RCI, in my opinion it's impractical to trade to RCI.  I could never get that Orange Lake deal now, and the trade for Tiberias would cost me at least double.
Therefore, the only practical use I see for RCI is buying their "sales."  The Tiberias location, for example, can be bought for around $500--compared to trading $1200 in points!
But as far as staying at Wyndham resorts, I have used my points to stay in Flagstaff ($55 per night my cost).  I'm looking at Puerto Rico for next year.
What you should be aware of is that Wyndham also runs "sales," usually for locations 1 or 2 months out.  Thus. Wyndham Kingsgate at Colonial Williamsburg is often offered at 30% off, meaning I can stay there for about $40 per night.  Wyndham Orlando resorts are also often offered at a discount.
So if you want to travel a bit and stay at Wyndham or RCI affiliates, buying would be better.
I hope this helped.


----------



## DCTooTall

ehrn said:


> I do agree with you! And you can have issues anyplace you stay, in fact, you probably will find something that will not be exactly to your liking. As I said, once we got settled, we were ok. The view seems like a make-or-break issue, but once you get busy and into the vacation, it becomes less important. We'll just see if checking in early makes a difference.
> Your points on the differences between a ts and regular hotel are well noted. I do think people are unaware of this and are put off by the lack of hotel-like atmosphere (not sure if that's the right way to put it). I don't care about housekeeping as much, but that's the one Disney difference that I miss(their customer interaction). I will say though that most of the staff we encountered was extremely friendly and helpful.
> We're going back so it couldn't have been that bad, right? (Wink) May have to try Reunion some day, wonder if Ken rents there...



Personally I usually just request a lake view in a higher floor and don't usually pay much attention to the actual tower.    Or,  I'll give several tower options in my request.   The more options you give them,  the better the odds of having your request met.   

The housekeeping personally,  as an owner,   has kind of disappointed me a bit lately.   Actually,  to be perfectly honest,  several of the changes at the resort's policies over the past several years have bugged me.   The sad thing is,  because i'm an owner and therefore  a bit more aware and sensitive to the costs of the resort [and the impact to my annual fees],  I understand the reasons behind the changes and can't fault the decision.   In most cases,  I can usually directly tie those adverse policy changes to attempts to control/maintain costs due to unruly or inconsiderate guests [and my assumption is they are primarily renters since owners....even ones transfering from another Wyndham property...  understand that other individuals have to pay those resort costs.  Renters on the other hand are more likely to think it's the big Wyndham company who pays for the upkeep because their name is on the property].

 A couple examples I can think of off the top of my head are the pool-towel signouts (due to towel shortages caused by guests taking the towels), the dimished pool hours (my first visit the pools were open 24/7.  by the 2nd the hard midnight close was being enforced. From what I was told,  the change was due to unruly guests being loud thruout the night and a few incidents of people trashing the pool areas overnight).....  and the housekeeping quality.  (My first stay had the traditional Timeshare Check-out duties such as taking out the trash,  running the dishwasher, stripping the beds and putting the sheets in a pile, etc.   By my 2nd trip,  These requirements were no longer needed....  My assumption:  People unfamiliar with Timeshare properties and thinking it was like a hotel stay,   were not doing these simple things which help keep things clean for the next owner/guest and assist in the room turnover.  Rather than fighting a losing battle,  The resort just gave up and decided to increase the housekeeping staff to account for the increased workload in turning over the units......  Which directly ties to the outsourcing of the housekeeping duties.)


 Oh!  And as for if Ken rents at the Reunion resort,  i'd say it's a pretty safe assumption since Wyndham treats points as points and are valid at any Wyndham resort.   As someone else mentioned,   The cost however would likely be more than what you are paying at Bonnet Creek however as the resort is comprised of 3bdrm units instead of the larger variety at WBC.  I believe it's also a smaller resort,  so the discounts and tricks the commercial renters use to get such a cheap rate would not be as effective at Reunion.

  (On the flip side...  If you have a golfer in your family,   They may enjoy Reunion more as besides the resort's really nice atmosphere and units,   It's also located on a Golf Course)


----------



## Brian Noble

> Is the yearly maintence fee's, something aound 1,500.00 dollars yearly. That is more than I pay for renting points for a 2 or 3 bedroom. So why would I buy a resale, I know i must be missing soemthing, Help?


First of all, $1,500 for 250K is $6/K, and that is a little worse than average.  Mine is quite a bit better than average, at about $4.05/K.  

Even so, Janet is right.  If Bonnet Creek is the only Wyndham resort in which you are interested, you are probably better off renting from Plat VIPs.  Bonnet is so large that it is relatively easy to get 60-day bookings there, and Orlando is generally a hyper-competitive marketplace that very much favors the renter.  However, if you are interested in the system more generally---where most in-season bookings are gone well before the 60 day mark, and "landlords" can command a premium price because demand outstrips supply---then owning resale is often the way to go.


----------



## tanyaandallie

We just returned home from 9 nights at the WBC.  Overall we really enjoyed the resort!!  Here are my thoughts on a few things - 

Check-In - We arrived around 3ish.  Room was not ready.  My only issue was that they could not give us any estimate on when it might be ready.  We requested a handicap accessible room because mil was with us and had recently had hip surgery.  

I was just not a fan of the hard sell at the parking counter.  Next time will send dh.  I just wanted my parking pass and wanted them to leave me alone.  I checked the lowest income box on the form, told her I was not interested in the breakfast and she continued to badger me.  Very annoying.

Room choice - We were in tower 2, lake view, room 636.  Honestly, it was a great location!  We could see Epcot fireworks at night, the playground was right there and the pool at tower 3 was right next to us.  I would highly recommend it.  The room was beautiful, clean and perfect for our needs.  I was very worried about the quality of the room after reading about the couch issue but our room was very very nice.  

Handicap Accessible Room - Unfortunately the handicap accessible rooms have all the handicap accessible things in the 2nd bathroom, not the master.  Since mil was staying in the master, this did not help her at all.  Luckily she is now able to get around well enough that she was fine.  She did mention that the toilet in the master is VERY low and it is.  Even my kids mentioned it.  

Parking - Handicap parking (while mil was with us) was pretty tough to find in the evening.  Not a huge deal for us as dh just dropped mil at the circle drive and parked.  We had no problem at any point finding a regular parking place.

Unwanted phone calls - They did call a few times, once at 8ish AM on the morning we were sleeping in.  That was annoying.  The rest of the calls were when we were gone so not a problem at all.

"Disney" feel - I really didn't miss it.  I missed having the bus system when we split up one day.  WBC does have the bus but it's just not the same.  Much more of a pain to plan around their bus schedule.  But, I really loved the location and didn't mind not being at a Disney hotel.  We have always stayed on site but were fine and happy not being on site.

Would we go back?  I think that will depend on when we go and how long we stay.  It's just so wonderful to have 2 bedrooms and additional living space for such a reasonable price.  Being able to put the kids to sleep and not having to tiptoe around was just WONDERFUL!!!!!  For a long trip, we would definitely go back!!!!

Once I get all of our pics uploaded, I will post pics of the handicap accessible bathroom for anyone who is interested in the future.


----------



## armmom

We are counting down the days...28 and getting really excited!  We are staying in a 2 bedroom deluxe and not sure about asking for lake or fireworks view or which tower.  Actually after reading hundreds of posts I'm more confused!!!  So, what would a family of 5; DH,DW,ds21,ds18,and ds3 be looking for in a room? TIA!!!


----------



## talulabelle

armmom said:


> We are counting down the days...28 and getting really excited!  We are staying in a 2 bedroom deluxe and not sure about asking for lake or fireworks view or which tower.  Actually after reading hundreds of posts I'm more confused!!!  So, what would a family of 5; DH,DW,ds21,ds18,and ds3 be looking for in a room? TIA!!!



Oh - I can help you with that!  I was asking just the same question a couple months ago and I got such differing opinions that I ended up not even making a request and just took what they gave me. My kids range from teens to baby as well.  The thing that is funny here is everyone has such a different idea of what is important to them, so I can only tell you what I felt after being there.

We were in tower 1 with a fireworks view.  Thing is - we are always in the parks for fireworks...so basically it was a parking lot view.  We like to stay at the parks late when it is cooler, and sleep in and take the morning slowly - so all morning a fireworks view is basically a parking lot view.  I thought I'd like tower one as it is close to the main pool on one side and mini golf on the other.  The mini golf was sort of boring and the kids only played once.  Also - you have to walk all the way to the main building to get the clubs and balls which is on the other side of the lake, then go back to the golf - so no tower is truly convienent for this.  My baby liked the splash pad area at the main building, but that was it.  the pool was sort of eh - and the lazy river isn't that great.

We were right next to the bus stop which was awesome, but we always had to drop off at Tower 6 first anyway.  Soooo, what I can tell you is that by the time we were leaving I said next time I would definately request Tower 6 lake view.  Tower six has the fun pirate ship pool with zero entry which I think would be great for all ages. - it is connected to the hotel - so much more convienent if you decide to eat there.  it has a great pool bar.  It is the newest building (our unit's carpeting in tower 1 was absolutely disgusting, worn stained and sticky and stinky with carpet cleaning solution)It has the bus stop.  None of the towers offers everything   - but in my opinion, tower 6 offered the most.


----------



## natorimom

Hi there stayed at bonnet creek August 4th to the 10th. Checkin was a breeze as we pre registered at 9am and went to the park. We requested no particular building just high floor lakeview. Returned from the park at five an stopped at desk to pick up keys, we got  tower 4 9th floor lake view exactly what we wanted. Upon entering the room it looked great on first inspection. until i spotted the sofa it was in terrible shape all  peeling i tried flipping the cushions but was worse on the other side. I called down to guest services and got no answer, i tried numerous times. The kids were already playing all over that eyesore and getting the pealing remnants on their skin. Decided to go downstairs to the desk to find  out what could be done. The manager i spoke with said they are aware of the sofa problems and are working feverishly to fix it. I asked to be moved, but was told they were full and could only offer me a ground floor unit facing the parking lot in bulding 1 he also said that building 1,2,3 were rencently renovated and that they have the problem with the sofas in building 4,5,6. Apparently they dont flag the units in their system so that they know which unit has sofas that need changing. Well that was what he told me, that they were unaware that unit sofa needed changing. Long story short i accepted the unit on the ground floor as it was more pleasing to the eye and i wouldn't cringe everytime i see my babies on it. Despite the unit problems i found the property to be beautiful and my kids enjoyed themselves and that is what is most important to me  afterall. Will book again next year hopefully everything will be sorted out by then.


----------



## kleldridge

talulabelle said:


> Oh - I can help you with that!  I was asking just the same question a couple months ago and I got such differing opinions that I ended up not even making a request and just took what they gave me. My kids range from teens to baby as well.  The thing that is funny here is everyone has such a different idea of what is important to them, so I can only tell you what I felt after being there.
> 
> We were in tower 1 with a fireworks view.  Thing is - we are always in the parks for fireworks...so basically it was a parking lot view.  We like to stay at the parks late when it is cooler, and sleep in and take the morning slowly - so all morning a fireworks view is basically a parking lot view.  I thought I'd like tower one as it is close to the main pool on one side and mini golf on the other.  The mini golf was sort of boring and the kids only played once.  Also - you have to walk all the way to the main building to get the clubs and balls which is on the other side of the lake, then go back to the golf - so no tower is truly convienent for this.  My baby liked the splash pad area at the main building, but that was it.  the pool was sort of eh - and the lazy river isn't that great.
> 
> We were right next to the bus stop which was awesome, but we always had to drop off at Tower 6 first anyway.  Soooo, what I can tell you is that by the time we were leaving I said next time I would definately request Tower 6 lake view.  Tower six has the fun pirate ship pool with zero entry which I think would be great for all ages. - it is connected to the hotel - so much more convienent if you decide to eat there.  it has a great pool bar.  It is the newest building (our unit's carpeting in tower 1 was absolutely disgusting, worn stained and sticky and stinky with carpet cleaning solution)It has the bus stop.  None of the towers offers everything   - but in my opinion, tower 6 offered the most.



We stayed in Tower 6 for the first time in July.  We had a 2 BR Presidential and loved it!  The only negative I can say is that the lobby is very busy.  Since it has it's own check in area and staff, there is always someone in the lobby.  At first I didn't like the parking garage being next to it but it turned out to be just fine.  It wasn't much more of a walk from there to the room that at another tower.  It will be hard for us to go back to a Deluxe.  I think we will opt for Presidentials in Tower 6 when we can.


----------



## sherabby

We also just arrived home last week and also had a super time!  Would definately book again!  We had a parking lot view room in tower 1 3rd floor.  My only complaint was with the second bathroom.  Never got any hot water out of the sink.  Also one night our air conditioning decided not to work...thank goodness for the ceiling fans.  We called the desk the next morning and they promptly fixed it stating that the sensors on the doors needed repaired.  I honestly was thinking the shut it off because I wouldn't return their sales phone calls!  Ha ha ha ha!  I had no troubles getting my parking pass because we never got it on the first day check in.  They called and said we didn't complete check in so I went down the next day to the desk and was in a huge hurry to get my son to his YES program class so no one held us back.  We were never invited to a breakfast but we did get a phone call to the room where my gullible dh almost accepted $150 worth of food at the resort.  We had a quick stay from Sunday to Friday and stayed at the resort all day on Friday before our 7:15pm flight home.  The bad thing was that it rained at 1pm and we had to end the fun early.  We did get ice cream Sundaes before we left and that was a nice afternoon treat at the activities room.  We enjoyed the lazy river and the pool but do be aware that on our last day in the pool I saw the largest water bug I ever saw.....didn't even know what it was until I came home and googled it.  Someone smacked it with his flip flop and managed to get it out of the water into the lake area.  I read online that if they bite you it stings for three days.  Overall we were all very impressed withe the resort and especially the space.  Heck the master bedroom bathroom was larger than our whole room at the Contemporary!  I am sure we will definately plan to come back again!


----------



## syk731

Can I ask a question here about how comfortable the sleeper sofas are at WBC for adults?  We've stayed at 2 suite hotels recently and both the sleeper sofas were extremely uncomfortable for adults because the mattresses were so thin.  Kids didn't seem to mind, though, but we'd like to put adults on the sleeper sofas at WBC.  

Thanks.


----------



## armmom

talulabelle said:


> Oh - I can help you with that!  I was asking just the same question a couple months ago and I got such differing opinions that I ended up not even making a request and just took what they gave me. My kids range from teens to baby as well.  The thing that is funny here is everyone has such a different idea of what is important to them, so I can only tell you what I felt after being there.
> 
> We were in tower 1 with a fireworks view.  Thing is - we are always in the parks for fireworks...so basically it was a parking lot view.  We like to stay at the parks late when it is cooler, and sleep in and take the morning slowly - so all morning a fireworks view is basically a parking lot view.  I thought I'd like tower one as it is close to the main pool on one side and mini golf on the other.  The mini golf was sort of boring and the kids only played once.  Also - you have to walk all the way to the main building to get the clubs and balls which is on the other side of the lake, then go back to the golf - so no tower is truly convienent for this.  My baby liked the splash pad area at the main building, but that was it.  the pool was sort of eh - and the lazy river isn't that great.
> 
> We were right next to the bus stop which was awesome, but we always had to drop off at Tower 6 first anyway.  Soooo, what I can tell you is that by the time we were leaving I said next time I would definately request Tower 6 lake view.  Tower six has the fun pirate ship pool with zero entry which I think would be great for all ages. - it is connected to the hotel - so much more convienent if you decide to eat there.  it has a great pool bar.  It is the newest building (our unit's carpeting in tower 1 was absolutely disgusting, worn stained and sticky and stinky with carpet cleaning solution)It has the bus stop.  None of the towers offers everything   - but in my opinion, tower 6 offered the most.



Thanks for replying!!! We are celebrating our son's last cancer treatment and are excited to have a "wonderful" time to relax...not worry about our room! I have read that tower 6 is for the presidential rooms...are their deluxe units in it also? We are thinking high lake side view. Where is a good place to see the fireworks at the resort if your in a lake view room?


----------



## DCTooTall

armmom said:


> Thanks for replying!!! We are celebrating our son's last cancer treatment and are excited to have a "wonderful" time to relax...not worry about our room! I have read that tower 6 is for the presidential rooms...are their deluxe units in it also? We are thinking high lake side view. Where is a good place to see the fireworks at the resort if your in a lake view room?



There are a few deluxe units in Tower 6 on the lower floors.  The higher floors (I believe floor 10 and above) are exclusively Presidential units.


----------



## tanyaandallie

armmom said:


> We are counting down the days...28 and getting really excited!  We are staying in a 2 bedroom deluxe and not sure about asking for lake or fireworks view or which tower.  Actually after reading hundreds of posts I'm more confused!!!  So, what would a family of 5; DH,DW,ds21,ds18,and ds3 be looking for in a room? TIA!!!




I felt the exact same way before we left so I never made a request other than that we needed a handicap accessible room.  I will agree that the most important thing to request is a higher floor.  The view is so pretty from up higher.  If I were on the first floor facing the parking lot I just would not have been happy.  It would have been fine, of course, because we spent most of our time in the parks but a higher floor, no matter what building or room location is going to give you a great view.  I really wanted a lake view but ended up being able to see the lake AND fireworks, which was great!  I personally would choose lake over fireworks, though.


----------



## Bellamouse

Can you see the Epcot Ball from Tower 3?  I don't care about fireworks, but would LOVE to see the Epcot Ball every morning (and evening)!  I am thinking Tower 3 just because it's the most recently upgraded.  I'm not too overly picky about the room in general though as we will be spending most of our time in the parks.  We have no kids - just us two adults


----------



## Squirlz

Hi, I am just starting to look into a trip here and found this thread.  We want to stay here in mid October for a week.  It's not a full-blown Disney trip, just looking to relax after a week in Key West.  We will visit a few parks while there.

I can get a 1BR for about $186 a night which I thought sounded good, then I read here about time share rentals.  I've e-mailed Ken to find out about that.

My question is, if you reserve a room through the BC site are you treated more like a hotel guest than a sales prospect?  I would be happy to pay the higher rate if that is the case.  Your experiences?  Thanks.


----------



## carlbarry

squirlz said:


> my question is, if you reserve a room through the bc site are you treated more like a hotel guest than a sales prospect?


no!


----------



## DCTooTall

Squirlz said:


> Hi, I am just starting to look into a trip here and found this thread.  We want to stay here in mid October for a week.  It's not a full-blown Disney trip, just looking to relax after a week in Key West.  We will visit a few parks while there.
> 
> I can get a 1BR for about $186 a night which I thought sounded good, then I read here about time share rentals.  I've e-mailed Ken to find out about that.
> 
> My question is, if you reserve a room through the BC site are you treated more like a hotel guest than a sales prospect?  I would be happy to pay the higher rate if that is the case.  Your experiences?  Thanks.





carlbarry said:


> no!



To expand upon that a bit....  

  For all intents and purposes,  There are only 2 types of guests who stay at WBC as far as most of the staff are concerned.   Owners, and Guests.   If you are not an owner staying on points,   then you are a guest.

For the sales weasels....  The only difference between the 2 types is if you get a sales presentation,  or an "owners update",  aka....  a sales presentation focused on how "you can increase your usage of the Wyndham system thru owning more points and and upgrading to the next level of VIP where you can take care of more discounts and perks".


----------



## HayGan

Squirlz said:
			
		

> Hi, I am just starting to look into a trip here and found this thread.  We want to stay here in mid October for a week.  It's not a full-blown Disney trip, just looking to relax after a week in Key West.  We will visit a few parks while there.
> 
> I can get a 1BR for about $186 a night which I thought sounded good, then I read here about time share rentals.  I've e-mailed Ken to find out about that.
> 
> My question is, if you reserve a room through the BC site are you treated more like a hotel guest than a sales prospect?  I would be happy to pay the higher rate if that is the case.  Your experiences?  Thanks.



Do some more research.  I found a very nice owner to rent from and I am paying $100 a night for mid-October 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisMom1981

Squirlz said:
			
		

> I can get a 1BR for about $186 a night which I thought sounded good, then I read here about time share rentals.  I've e-mailed Ken to find out about that.



I am by no means an expert and just started this like two days ago, but an owner through vrbo.com offered 2 bed deluxe for around $120 a night for April (including taxes and fees).


----------



## katallo

natorimom said:


> Hi there stayed at bonnet creek August 4th to the 10th. Checkin was a breeze as we pre registered at 9am and went to the park. We requested no particular building just high floor lakeview. Returned from the park at five an stopped at desk to pick up keys, we got  tower 4 9th floor lake view exactly what we wanted. Upon entering the room it looked great on first inspection. until i spotted the sofa it was in terrible shape all  peeling i tried flipping the cushions but was worse on the other side. I called down to guest services and got no answer, i tried numerous times. The kids were already playing all over that eyesore and getting the pealing remnants on their skin. Decided to go downstairs to the desk to find  out what could be done. The manager i spoke with said they are aware of the sofa problems and are working feverishly to fix it. I asked to be moved, but was told they were full and could only offer me a ground floor unit facing the parking lot in bulding 1 he also said that building 1,2,3 were rencently renovated and that they have the problem with the sofas in building 4,5,6. Apparently they dont flag the units in their system so that they know which unit has sofas that need changing. Well that was what he told me, that they were unaware that unit sofa needed changing. Long story short i accepted the unit on the ground floor as it was more pleasing to the eye and i wouldn't cringe everytime i see my babies on it. Despite the unit problems i found the property to be beautiful and my kids enjoyed themselves and that is what is most important to me  afterall. Will book again next year hopefully everything will be sorted out by then.



I was curious to see if things had improved in Tower 4.  We were there in November and had one of the peeling sofas.  Literally, it was peeling as we sat in it.  Tried to change units and were told nothing was available.  But, at that time, they assured us new sofas were being delivered within two weeks.  So, it's interesting that it hasn't happened yet.  The couple next door had two little boys and one of the boys had tried to eat some of the fabric that had come from the cushion.  Sure hope this improves soon.


----------



## nancy155

Bellamouse said:


> Can you see the Epcot Ball from Tower 3?  I don't care about fireworks, but would LOVE to see the Epcot Ball every morning (and evening)!  I am thinking Tower 3 just because it's the most recently upgraded.  I'm not too overly picky about the room in general though as we will be spending most of our time in the parks.  We have no kids - just us two adults



We were in Tower 3 on the 7th floor Lake side facing and were able to see the Epcot Ball and the fireworks!  It was an amazing unit.  I really appreciated the fact on one side of us was the exit stairwell and no one on the otherside of us = very nice and quiet.  We really enjoyed our stay there and have already booked for March 23-30th!


----------



## Squirlz

DCTooTall said:


> To expand upon that a bit....
> 
> For all intents and purposes,  There are only 2 types of guests who stay at WBC as far as most of the staff are concerned.   Owners, and Guests.   If you are not an owner staying on points,   then you are a guest.
> 
> For the sales weasels....  The only difference between the 2 types is if you get a sales presentation,  or an "owners update",  aka....  a sales presentation focused on how "you can increase your usage of the Wyndham system thru owning more points and and upgrading to the next level of VIP where you can take care of more discounts and perks".



So my experience should be similar whether I rent points vs book a hotel room?  Are hotel guests faced with the sales pitch too?


----------



## carlbarry

Squirlz said:


> So my experience should be similar whether I rent points vs book a hotel room?  Are hotel guests faced with the sales pitch too?



If you mean staying at Wyndham Grand at Bonnet Creek, I stayed there last year, and they sent all the people checking in to a desk to get a "gift package," i.e., get suckered into a sales presentation.
When I told the person at the desk as she was getting out my "gift" that I am a Wyndham owner, she quicly shoved it back, and took out a $1 shopping bag with "Wyndham" printed on it, and said to me, "Oh, this is just as good a gift."
If you mean renting a "hotel room" at the timeshare portion, be advised that there are no "hotel rooms" there; they are all timeshare "condos."


----------



## Daisy'sMama

In years past we have gone to WDW the week before President's Day in Feb and we have gotten a 2bd deluxe on skyauction for about $495 for the week. For next year it is over $800! Is that still a good price? should I wait a little while? Ken Price was higher than that. Please advise.


----------



## talulabelle

carlbarry said:


> If you mean staying at Wyndham Grand at Bonnet Creek, I stayed there last year, and they sent all the people checking in to a desk to get a "gift package," i.e., get suckered into a sales presentation.
> When I told the person at the desk as she was getting out my "gift" that I am a Wyndham owner, she quicly shoved it back, and took out a $1 shopping bag with "Wyndham" printed on it, and said to me, "Oh, this is just as good a gift."
> If you mean renting a "hotel room" at the timeshare portion, be advised that there are no "hotel rooms" there; they are all timeshare "condos."



now they send you there to get your "parking pass".  I guess people were on to just passing up the "gift package".  Now you feel obligated to go.  I pretty much said "No thanks, not interested in the presentation, no, no thanks, really no, I'll take my parking pass now, thanks, um no yet again. "  All with a big smile on my face.

Oh, and I really wish I had taken the advise on this thread and taken the phone off the hook.  I mean really - any family calling would call my cell anyway....after being in the park until midnight, and rolling in our unit around 1pm, I got the call at 8:30 am the first morning.  I was ticked.  Then after really telling them that we wouldnint be interested in any way shape or form...we got the call the second morning from someone else at 8:45 - again after being at the parks late.  We then took the phone off the hook.


----------



## carlbarry

talulabelle said:


> now they send you there to get your "parking pass".  I guess people were on to just passing up the "gift package".  Now you feel obligated to go.  I pretty much said "No thanks, not interested in the presentation, no, no thanks, really no, I'll take my parking pass now, thanks, um no yet again. "  All with a big smile on my face.
> 
> Oh, and I really wish I had taken the advise on this thread and taken the phone off the hook.  I mean really - any family calling would call my cell anyway....after being in the park until midnight, and rolling in our unit around 1pm, I got the call at 8:30 am the first morning.  I was ticked.  Then after really telling them that we wouldnint be interested in any way shape or form...we got the call the second morning from someone else at 8:45 - again after being at the parks late.  We then took the phone off the hook.



They give out "parking passes" at Wyndham Grand, even though they charge for parking? Wow, what a joke.


----------



## sherabby

carlbarry said:


> They give out "parking passes" at Wyndham Grand, even though they charge for parking? Wow, what a joke.



We didn't pay anything to park our rental car at Wyndham.  We did have to pay at the Disney parks though since we were not on a Disney property resort.  We skipped the parking pass the first day and they called our room late to say that we didn't complete check out.  I stopped back the next morning on our way already almost late for the YES program and completed the form...waited for someone to walk down from upstairs and all he did was shake my hand and let me go.  I checked the lowest income box.  We did get a phone call saying we had $150 worth of food vouchers waiting for us for a small amount of our time.  We never called back.  The last two days I guess they gave up on  us.


----------



## carlbarry

sherabby said:


> We didn't pay anything to park our rental car at Wyndham.  We did have to pay at the Disney parks though since we were not on a Disney property resort.  We skipped the parking pass the first day and they called our room late to say that we didn't complete check out.  I stopped back the next morning on our way already almost late for the YES program and completed the form...waited for someone to walk down from upstairs and all he did was shake my hand and let me go.  I checked the lowest income box.  We did get a phone call saying we had $150 worth of food vouchers waiting for us for a small amount of our time.  We never called back.  The last two days I guess they gave up on  us.



There is no parking fee for Wyndham Bonnet Creek, the timeshare resort.  However, there IS a parking fee for guests of the hotel there, Wyndham Grand at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Tricia's mom

Thinking of booking Bonnet creek... Because My IL's are giving us a time share week ($$$$) so we can't beat the price. 
The Pool looks great... The rooms fine... THE WASHER/DRYER
BUT Does anyone ever miss the Disney Magic ???

I have often thought of staying here because of location and the fact that they have king/queen bed.. not stupid full like some of the disney hotels,


----------



## Janet Hill

Tricia's mom said:


> Thinking of booking Bonnet creek... Because My IL's are giving us a time share week ($$$$) so we can't beat the price.
> The Pool looks great... The rooms fine... THE WASHER/DRYER
> BUT Does anyone ever miss the Disney Magic ???
> 
> I have often thought of staying here because of location and the fact that they have king/queen bed.. not stupid full like some of the disney hotels,




Lots of magic in free!  IMO


----------



## pandamom

Tricia's mom said:


> Thinking of booking Bonnet creek... Because My IL's are giving us a time share week ($$$$) so we can't beat the price.
> The Pool looks great... The rooms fine... THE WASHER/DRYER
> BUT Does anyone ever miss the Disney Magic ???
> 
> I have often thought of staying here because of location and the fact that they have king/queen bed.. not stupid full like some of the disney hotels,



This past summer we did a split stay:  Animal Kingdom Lodge club  level for 4 days and a 2 bedroom deluxe at Bonnet Creek for five days.  We loved AKL but can't tell you how nice it was to be able to spread out at WBC and actually have room to move around.  We did not miss the "Disney Magic" at all.    Our room was on 12th floor of tower twelve and had a fantastic view --  I loved leaving the curtains open and going to sleep with the view of the lit up Epcot ball.  I hope you have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## LadyBeBop

pandamom said:


> Our room was on 12th floor of tower twelve and had a fantastic view --  I loved leaving the curtains open and going to sleep with the view of the lit up Epcot ball.



Sounds awesome.    However, I didn't think there was a tower 12?  Do you mean one of the other towers?

And how many bedrooms in your place.  Basically, I think you described the kind of room I wants.


----------



## XtheOwl

Anyone know why I am unable to see any pictures on disboards? I do not see any pictures on Post #4 in this thread, but it seems to be a problem throughout all of disboards. Help me, Obi-wan Disboards . . . you're my only hope.


----------



## LadyBeBop

XtheOwl said:


> Anyone know why I am unable to see any pictures on disboards? I do not see any pictures on Post #4 in this thread, but it seems to be a problem throughout all of disboards. Help me, Obi-wan Disboards . . . you're my only hope.



I think it depends on the security setting on your computer.  I cannot see pictures on my work computer, but I can at home.  I'm assuming it's because I'm blocked from viewing pictures from photo sharing sites, such as Photobucket, at work.

But I'm guessing.  I'd post this in the Technical Support Forum.  That's the very last forum, on the bottom.


----------



## pandamom

LadyBeBop said:


> Sounds awesome.    However, I didn't think there was a tower 12?  Do you mean one of the other towers?
> 
> And how many bedrooms in your place.  Basically, I think you described the kind of room I wants.



Sorry, meant tower 4!   The location was perfect.  I requested near an elevator with fireworks view at arrival. Our room was right off the elevator so it was just a short ride / walk to the pool, pool bar, lazy river and parking.  We had a two bedroom for dh, dd12, dd14 and I.  Loved having the two bathrooms and the split floor plan.  We had no problems with the room, appliances or furniture.  I don't think I will ever get dh to stay on property again.


----------



## tanyaandallie

Tricia's mom said:


> Thinking of booking Bonnet creek... Because My IL's are giving us a time share week ($$$$) so we can't beat the price.
> The Pool looks great... The rooms fine... THE WASHER/DRYER
> BUT Does anyone ever miss the Disney Magic ???
> 
> I have often thought of staying here because of location and the fact that they have king/queen bed.. not stupid full like some of the disney hotels,



There was a big thread about this a while back.  I think it's different for everyone.  We have always stayed on site and I was very worried about missing the "magic" of Disney.  But, honestly, we didn't miss it.  There were things I did miss about a Disney resort.  I love that the disney pools have life guards and they are really good/attentive lifeguards.  I love that the Disney hotels normally have great staff that don't want you to sign up for a timeshare.    I like the flexibility of the Disney bus system.

However, I really loved WBC.  I loved that for a very reasonable price we could have a 2 bedroom condo with a full kitchen and washer/dryer.  Seriously, can you beat that?  It's so close to everything!!!  I actually really liked driving my own car.  The only place that is a pain is MK.  I'd prefer to take the Disney bus to MK and avoid the TTC.  I also find parking at DTD in the evenings a huge pain.

I was very worried  but decided to give it a try and am so glad we did!


----------



## DrMomof3

We arrived today! We're 1st floor of Tower 2, overlooking mini golf.  Not my request but I'm very happy with it (we hoped for fireworks view but I think this may be better!). This is our first stay off-site so I'll share my current thoughts (subject to modification as we get to know the place better!).
1. The resort appears to be well-situated.  We ate dinner at the Benihana in the Hilton (DTD) and it was maybe a 10 min drive - with hitting every red light between here and there.
2. Our room is lovely. I don't see any of the wear and tear that I worried about.  My opinion is that compared to DVC the bedrooms are probably smaller but I like the living area better.  The "formal" dining room is nice and I like the living room.  Kids are very happy. (We're in a 2 bedroom with 5 people - me, DH, kids ages 8, 6, 4).
3. We arrived just after 4pm (did the Publix run between the airport and here). I was told that we were "lucky" to have our room ready at that time. Surprising since 4pm is the check-in.  The line for the parking pass was lengthy and annoying,  having my husband wait in the car was ideal.
4. The bellhop who helped with our bags and groceries could NOT have been nicer.  I tried to tip him extra after my husband had tipped him and he refused.  He took the various bags and groceries into the proper rooms and gave us lots of helpful info (I know I read it here but they have cold storage for groceries if your room isn't ready).
5. I know I shouldn't be surprised but the property is so pretty! I think it's a bit more elegant than most Disney resorts but that also means it lacks the theming.  I don't miss the Disney stuff - at least yet - and I'm not sure the price differential justifies staying on site.

I'll try to follow-up as we explore more. Hoping Tropical Storm Isaac stays far away!

Amanda


----------



## DisMom1981

DrMomof3 said:
			
		

> We arrived today! We're 1st floor of Tower 2, overlooking mini golf.  Not my request but I'm very happy with it (we hoped for fireworks view but I think this may be better!). This is our first stay off-site so I'll share my current thoughts (subject to modification as we get to know the place better!).
> 1. The resort appears to be well-situated.  We ate dinner at the Benihana in the Hilton (DTD) and it was maybe a 10 min drive - with hitting every red light between here and there.
> 2. Our room is lovely. I don't see any of the wear and tear that I worried about.  My opinion is that compared to DVC the bedrooms are probably smaller but I like the living area better.  The "formal" dining room is nice and I like the living room.  Kids are very happy. (We're in a 2 bedroom with 5 people - me, DH, kids ages 8, 6, 4).
> 3. We arrived just after 4pm (did the Publix run between the airport and here). I was told that we were "lucky" to have our room ready at that time. Surprising since 4pm is the check-in.  The line for the parking pass was lengthy and annoying,  having my husband wait in the car was ideal.
> 4. The bellhop who helped with our bags and groceries could NOT have been nicer.  I tried to tip him extra after my husband had tipped him and he refused.  He took the various bags and groceries into the proper rooms and gave us lots of helpful info (I know I read it here but they have cold storage for groceries if your room isn't ready).
> 5. I know I shouldn't be surprised but the property is so pretty! I think it's a bit more elegant than most Disney resorts but that also means it lacks the theming.  I don't miss the Disney stuff - at least yet - and I'm not sure the price differential justifies staying on site.
> 
> I'll try to follow-up as we explore more. Hoping Tropical Storm Isaac stays far away!
> 
> Amanda



Sounds great! Good luck with Isaac!


----------



## SalandJeff

pandamom said:


> This past summer we did a split stay:  Animal Kingdom Lodge club  level for 4 days and a 2 bedroom deluxe at Bonnet Creek for five days.  We loved AKL but can't tell you how nice it was to be able to spread out at WBC and actually have room to move around.  We did not miss the "Disney Magic" at all.    Our room was on 12th floor of tower twelve and had a fantastic view --  I loved leaving the curtains open and going to sleep with the view of the lit up Epcot ball.  I hope you have a wonderful time!!!



This sounds perfect ... so when making a room request, would bldg 4, 12th floor, epcot view be accurate?  Also, what time did you check in?


Also, a question for owners.  I know there are different levels of owners (platinum or something?).  If the owner is a high level, are they more likely to get a room request?  What benefits do they get for being at this higher level.


----------



## bz8bls

First of all we are DVC owners, but were out of points, so we tried BC.  We were very impressed.
We had a 3-bedroom deluxe in Tower 6 parking lot view floor 5.  Since we had extended family with us, we were worried about the bus system (being used to Disney's).  However, it worked out for a couple of our family members.

If comparing DVC with BC, DVC is definitely smaller.  My DH wants to supplement future visits by staying at BC and DVC

There is a hard sell, however, didn't bother us...just don't answer the phone.

I was surprised they charge $25.00 for each pool towel that is not returned (got six towels at the activities center); however, when at the pools, one can just walk up and get a towel, no questions asked. I mentioned to the staff on our last day that it didn't make sense; they said that the towels at the pools are suppose to follow the same policy at the activities desk.

The only thing that really bothered me was when we took our trash to the appropriate waste recepticles on our floor; by the last day of our stay the trash room was truly disgusting and smelly.  The receptacle chute was overflowing and trash was spilling all over the floor....so I don't know if the cleaning staff was on top of keeping the area clean.

Will definitely request T6 again, very convenient for their bus system.


----------



## pandamom

SalandJeff said:


> This sounds perfect ... so when making a room request, would bldg 4, 12th floor, epcot view be accurate?  Also, what time did you check in?
> 
> 
> Also, a question for owners.  I know there are different levels of owners (platinum or something?).  If the owner is a high level, are they more likely to get a room request?  What benefits do they get for being at this higher level.



Yes, that sounds like an accurate request.   We checked in the first Saturday in June around 9:30 am and were lucky that the room was ready.  I actually requested tower 5 or 6, near elevator, on a high floor w/fireworks view at check-in.    I was given the option of waiting for a room that met those requests or getting the one we took in tower 4 that was ready.  The tower 4 room was perfect.

We are Silver VIP owners but I don't think that really matters.  I think Gold and Platinum VIP owners can reserve specific rooms if available at time of booking.


----------



## miprender

bz8bls said:


> First of all we are DVC owners, but were out of points, so we tried BC.  We were very impressed.
> We had a 3-bedroom deluxe in Tower 6 parking lot view floor 5.  Since we had extended family with us, we were worried about the bus system (being used to Disney's).  However, it worked out for a couple of our family members.
> 
> If comparing DVC with BC, DVC is definitely smaller.  My DH wants to supplement future visits by staying at BC and DVC
> 
> There is a hard sell, however, didn't bother us...just don't answer the phone.
> 
> I was surprised they charge $25.00 for each pool towel that is not returned (got six towels at the activities center); however, when at the pools, one can just walk up and get a towel, no questions asked. I mentioned to the staff on our last day that it didn't make sense; they said that the towels at the pools are suppose to follow the same policy at the activities desk.
> 
> The only thing that really bothered me was when we took our trash to the appropriate waste recepticles on our floor; by the last day of our stay the trash room was truly disgusting and smelly.  The receptacle chute was overflowing and trash was spilling all over the floor....so I don't know if the cleaning staff was on top of keeping the area clean.
> 
> Will definitely request T6 again, very convenient for their bus system.



That is us. We are all out of points too and usually stay at AKL. If the flights are priced right when Southwest opens their dates we are going to try to stay here.


----------



## mat5

I was wondering if the 3 and 4 bedroom units, are on the upper floors of the towers? Or are they on every floor? Just wondering for a future trip.

Thank you


----------



## monkeyjuce

Thanks, for the information. I think I will ask for a high floor lake view in main, bldg. 5 or 6. Have all guest rooms been refurbished at this point?


----------



## scubamouse

monkeyjuce said:


> Thanks, for the information. I think I will ask for a high floor lake view in main, bldg. 5 or 6. Have all guest rooms been refurbished at this point?


 
We just got back and our room in building 5 hadn't been refurbished.  Sofa and bar seats were both torn up.


----------



## jtopicz1

WBC has released a deal at LivingSocial for:

2 nights, 2 bed, 2 bath for $325
5 nights, 2 bed, 2 bath for $625
Parking and Resort fees are INCLUDED

Wyndham LivingSocial Deal


----------



## FayeW

jtopicz1 said:


> WBC has released a deal at LivingSocial for:
> 
> 2 nights, 2 bed, 2 bath for $325
> 5 nights, 2 bed, 2 bath for $625
> Parking and Resort fees are INCLUDED
> 
> Wyndham LivingSocial Deal



Looks like you have to take the trip by Dec 15th. We are going Feb 13-19th...any idea where I can get the best deal for that time frame?


----------



## disneyfan123

FayeW said:


> Looks like you have to take the trip by Dec 15th. We are going Feb 13-19th...any idea where I can get the best deal for that time frame?



We booked through Vacation Strategy and are paying $89/night for a two bedroom. I'd check them out for your dates.


----------



## FayeW

disneyfan123 said:


> We booked through Vacation Strategy and are paying $89/night for a two bedroom. I'd check them out for your dates.



Thank you very much! I sent them an email so I hope that they can come up with something good!


----------



## Angie789

jtopicz1 said:


> WBC has released a deal at LivingSocial for:
> 
> 2 nights, 2 bed, 2 bath for $325
> 5 nights, 2 bed, 2 bath for $625
> Parking and Resort fees are INCLUDED
> 
> Wyndham LivingSocial Deal



I'll just second the advice to check out Vacation Strategies before you get this Living Social deal - the price we were quoted with VS was cheaper than this.


----------



## DCTooTall

SalandJeff said:


> Also, a question for owners.  I know there are different levels of owners (platinum or something?).  If the owner is a high level, are they more likely to get a room request?  What benefits do they get for being at this higher level.



Depending upon your level of VIP ownership,  there are a few different "perks" offered.  They could be things like specific room # requests [with actual priority to be honored], Point Discounts on your stays booked withing a certain time period  (can vary between 45-90 days before checkin),  room upgrades,  unlimited guest certificates,  etc.

The catch with the VIP program is that it's not a deeded guaranteed program so perks and point requirements are subject to change.  Also,  you must buy the points from the Developer to be qualified towards the VIP point requirements.  This means you could EASILY spend over $100,000 for points you can buy resale at $2,000 in order to get access to perks that would save you maybe 15% off the point total for your stay.  (a bit more if you happen to get an upgrade,  but that's not always guaranteed).   

Generally...  I'd say the VIP program perks are not worth the added buy-in costs, especially since the programs perks and benefits are subject to change.  You could in theory buying resale buy the extra points needed to make up the difference in point cost the VIP program would save you, and still spend WAY less than what you pay for the points if you bought retail.



mat5 said:


> I was wondering if the 3 and 4 bedroom units, are on the upper floors of the towers? Or are they on every floor? Just wondering for a future trip.
> 
> Thank you



Not including details on Tower 6 since its a little bit different than the other towers.  The 4bdrm Presidential units in Towers 1-5 are all on the top floor of the tower.   3 bdrm deluxe units I believe are on every floor.


----------



## Malynda1010

Hello everyone!!

Hello everyone!!

I'm currently planning a trip to Disney for July 2013.  We have reserved our stay at Bonnet Creek.  I am thinking about making changes to our room type, but wanted advice from those of you who have stayed at this location in the past.  I have originally booked a 2 bedroom Presidential suite for my husband and I, and our three children.  Their ages at the time of the trip will be 13, 8 and 1.  Just recently, my in-laws have decided to join us, so I need to upgrade our room to a 3 bedroom suite.  I was told that there is no availability for a 3 bedroom presidential during our dates, but I could reserve the 3 bedroom deluxe condo.  My question for all of you experts is... Is there a big difference in the Presidential suite vs. the deluxe suite?  I know there are certain upgraded amenities like the appliances, furniture and extra space, but, is the presidential that much better??  Please help me!!  I'm so confused!!  I have considered changing my dates to get the larger room, but really don't want to if the deluxe is just as nice and has enough space.  All advise and suggestions are welcome!!


----------



## SalandJeff

DCTooTall said:


> Depending upon your level of VIP ownership,  there are a few different "perks" offered.  They could be things like specific room # requests [with actual priority to be honored], Point Discounts on your stays booked withing a certain time period  (can vary between 45-90 days before checkin),  room upgrades,  unlimited guest certificates,  etc. ....



Thanks for providing this explanation - very helpful.


----------



## DCTooTall

Malynda1010 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I'm currently planning a trip to Disney for July 2013.  We have reserved our stay at Bonnet Creek.  I am thinking about making changes to our room type, but wanted advice from those of you who have stayed at this location in the past.  I have originally booked a 2 bedroom Presidential suite for my husband and I, and our three children.  Their ages at the time of the trip will be 13, 8 and 1.  Just recently, my in-laws have decided to join us, so I need to upgrade our room to a 3 bedroom suite.  I was told that there is no availability for a 3 bedroom presidential during our dates, but I could reserve the 3 bedroom deluxe condo.  My question for all of you experts is... Is there a big difference in the Presidential suite vs. the deluxe suite?  I know there are certain upgraded amenities like the appliances, furniture and extra space, but, is the presidential that much better??  Please help me!!  I'm so confused!!  I have considered changing my dates to get the larger room, but really don't want to if the deluxe is just as nice and has enough space.  All advise and suggestions are welcome!!



The extra space in a 3brdm Deluxe and 3bdrm presidential is negligible and not really noticeable.   The only real advantages in a presidential unit vs. a deluxe are the upgraded look and feel of the unit with it's upgraded furnishings,   And the fact you know you'll be in Tower 6 with a Presidential while you can be in any tower with a Deluxe (Including Tower 6).

The Deluxe also has a pull-out couch in the living room which a Presidential unit does not have.


----------



## bz8bls

Just ret'd from a stay at WBC and we had a 3-bedroom deluxe in tower 6 facing parking lot, 5th floor.  The villa was very large and beautiful...I would say don't waste money on the presidential.  

I am very picky, and I was very impressed with the 3-bedroom deluxe, even facing the parking lot.  (I am also a DVC member, and must confess I like WBC better).


----------



## stazmatic

I have read through many pages on this thread and would still like to hear more about the restaurants on site at BC. We plan on eating at Disney a lot, but I am hoping there are similar counter-service options for breakfast, lunch, late-night, etc. at BC so we don't have to drive to 192 when not at the parks.


----------



## Malynda1010

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> The extra space in a 3brdm Deluxe and 3bdrm presidential is negligible and not really noticeable.   The only real advantages in a presidential unit vs. a deluxe are the upgraded look and feel of the unit with it's upgraded furnishings,   And the fact you know you'll be in Tower 6 with a Presidential while you can be in any tower with a Deluxe (Including Tower 6).
> 
> The Deluxe also has a pull-out couch in the living room which a Presidential unit does not have.



DCTooTall,

Thanks for the advice. I was told we would be in Tower 6. Is that tower really nicer than the others? It's so hard for me to decide what I want to do since I have never stayed at Bonnet Creek previously....


----------



## nancy155

stazmatic said:


> I have read through many pages on this thread and would still like to hear more about the restaurants on site at BC. We plan on eating at Disney a lot, but I am hoping there are similar counter-service options for breakfast, lunch, late-night, etc. at BC so we don't have to drive to 192 when not at the parks.



We ate at the bar that had Pizza, it was a pretty good pizza.  Then for lunch one day we ate at the bar by the pool at tower 4.  It was really good, especially the pecan salad and the blue cheese drizzled with balsamic vinegar chips.


----------



## Malynda1010

bz8bls said:
			
		

> Just ret'd from a stay at WBC and we had a 3-bedroom deluxe in tower 6 facing parking lot, 5th floor.  The villa was very large and beautiful...I would say don't waste money on the presidential.
> 
> I am very picky, and I was very impressed with the 3-bedroom deluxe, even facing the parking lot.  (I am also a DVC member, and must confess I like WBC better).



Bz8bls,

Thanks  for the tip. I was thinking the same thing; that the deluxe wouldn't be do bad.


----------



## CindyCharming

Malynda-

Have you tried getting quotes from different places?  When I was booking our 3 bedroom presidential, two people I contacted said there were none available, while a third did have availability (5starresorts.net).  About a month later Vacation Strategy emailed me with an opening, but I had already booked with 5 star.   

Others around here would know better, but I think it has to do with level of ownership?

I've only stayed in a presidential 3 bedroom, so can't compare with a deluxe, but it was nice knowing we were in tower 6 and the unit was beautiful.


----------



## Malynda1010

CindyCharming said:
			
		

> Malynda-
> 
> Have you tried getting quotes from different places?  When I was booking our 3 bedroom presidential, two people I contacted said there were none available, while a third did have availability (5starresorts.net).  About a month later Vacation Strategy emailed me with an opening, but I had already booked with 5 star.
> 
> Others around here would know better, but I think it has to do with level of ownership?
> 
> I've only stayed in a presidential 3 bedroom, so can't compare with a deluxe, but it was nice knowing we were in tower 6 and the unit was beautiful.



Cindy Charming,

Thanks for your response!!  I actually altered the dates a little. Instead of leaving on July 17, we'll leave on the 19th. I really wanted to enjoy the luxury feel of the presidential. Especially since my in-laws are going, and I know they will probably spend more time in the room than my husband, our kids and myself. From what I hear, I anticipate everything to be nice!!  I'm so excited I feel like a kid again!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

stazmatic said:


> I have read through many pages on this thread and would still like to hear more about the restaurants on site at BC. We plan on eating at Disney a lot, but I am hoping there are similar counter-service options for breakfast, lunch, late-night, etc. at BC so we don't have to drive to 192 when not at the parks.



 I haven't really tried the restaurants in the new hotel located onsite yet,  so I can't really give you any first hand information on them....or the new pool bar at the hotel which has a few other new options (such as the Krispy Kreme Burger)

Outside of that,  the timeshare parts of the resort have 3 places you can get food from.

1. The pool bar by Tower 3 serves Pizza/Bread sticks.  This is also the same place you can order room service delivery to your room from.  The Pizza isn't bad.

2. There is a small deli-shack in the building with the Activity center near the main pool.  I think I remember getting breakfast here one morning,  they had muffins, bagels, etc available (including breakfast sandwhiches).  Later in the day i believe they had burgers available.    Also,   not bad at all.

3. By tower 4,  there is another pool bar.  They have several options such as burgers, wraps, salads, etc. I had a burger from here on one of my trips,  and it was a standard tasty bar-burger.  (as in, juicy and delicious!)


As i mentioned,  the hotel has 2 table service restaurants...a casual tableservice place that i seem to recall the menu indicated some nice breakfast options [don't remember the lunch/dinner menu].... and a higher-scale seafood restaurant.    There is a coffee/pastry shop in the hotel lobby that serves starbucks coffee,  and I recall seeing ice-cream available as well.   And then,  there is the pool bar behind the hotel.


Nearby...  You have the Waldorf/Hilton across the street from the Wyndham Grande (next to tower 6) which has a few restaurants.    DTD is also extremely close (MUCH closer than 192)....  and of course,  the crossroads area has several restaurants (still,  closer than 192) ranging from tableservice fair [fancy to Steak & Shake/Pizza Hut level of casual]   to fast food (Mcdonalds, Burger king).




Malynda1010 said:


> DCTooTall,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I was told we would be in Tower 6. Is that tower really nicer than the others? It's so hard for me to decide what I want to do since I have never stayed at Bonnet Creek previously....



  Tower 6 is the newest tower,  and is home to the pirate pool.  It also has a nice indoor walkway to the hotel [and the parking garage].   Beyond that,  I won't really say if it's nicer or not than the other towers since so much of the 'niceness' can be based off your personal preference......And I haven't been in towers 1-3 since the refurbs so I don't know how they look/feel now.

....And the tower 4/5 couch issues can almost be hit-or-miss from each room in there.



CindyCharming said:


> Malynda-
> 
> Have you tried getting quotes from different places?  When I was booking our 3 bedroom presidential, two people I contacted said there were none available, while a third did have availability (5starresorts.net).  About a month later Vacation Strategy emailed me with an opening, but I had already booked with 5 star.
> 
> Others around here would know better, but I think it has to do with level of ownership?
> 
> I've only stayed in a presidential 3 bedroom, so can't compare with a deluxe, but it was nice knowing we were in tower 6 and the unit was beautiful.



It actually has more to do with hoarding of the reservations.    Some of the larger commercial renters will make reservations at the resort during certain time periods before they have someone who wants to take the reservation.   At that point,  the room is no longer in the resort inventory so when you make a request from another company,   they resort may appear to be sold out of that room type.   The one company however will have an existing reservation which they can sell to you.     This in general is most common around those high-demand time periods such as holidays....  however can happen anytime of year.


----------



## Malynda1010

DCTooTall said:


> I haven't really tried the restaurants in the new hotel located onsite yet,  so I can't really give you any first hand information on them....or the new pool bar at the hotel which has a few other new options (such as the Krispy Kreme Burger)
> 
> Outside of that,  the timeshare parts of the resort have 3 places you can get food from.
> 
> 1. The pool bar by Tower 3 serves Pizza/Bread sticks.  This is also the same place you can order room service delivery to your room from.  The Pizza isn't bad.
> 
> 2. There is a small deli-shack in the building with the Activity center near the main pool.  I think I remember getting breakfast here one morning,  they had muffins, bagels, etc available (including breakfast sandwhiches).  Later in the day i believe they had burgers available.    Also,   not bad at all.
> 
> 3. By tower 4,  there is another pool bar.  They have several options such as burgers, wraps, salads, etc. I had a burger from here on one of my trips,  and it was a standard tasty bar-burger.  (as in, juicy and delicious!)
> 
> 
> As i mentioned,  the hotel has 2 table service restaurants...a casual tableservice place that i seem to recall the menu indicated some nice breakfast options [don't remember the lunch/dinner menu].... and a higher-scale seafood restaurant.    There is a coffee/pastry shop in the hotel lobby that serves starbucks coffee,  and I recall seeing ice-cream available as well.   And then,  there is the pool bar behind the hotel.
> 
> 
> Nearby...  You have the Waldorf/Hilton across the street from the Wyndham Grande (next to tower 6) which has a few restaurants.    DTD is also extremely close (MUCH closer than 192)....  and of course,  the crossroads area has several restaurants (still,  closer than 192) ranging from tableservice fair [fancy to Steak & Shake/Pizza Hut level of casual]   to fast food (Mcdonalds, Burger king).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower 6 is the newest tower,  and is home to the pirate pool.  It also has a nice indoor walkway to the hotel [and the parking garage].   Beyond that,  I won't really say if it's nicer or not than the other towers since so much of the 'niceness' can be based off your personal preference......And I haven't been in towers 1-3 since the refurbs so I don't know how they look/feel now.
> 
> ....And the tower 4/5 couch issues can almost be hit-or-miss from each room in there.
> 
> 
> 
> It actually has more to do with hoarding of the reservations.    Some of the larger commercial renters will make reservations at the resort during certain time periods before they have someone who wants to take the reservation.   At that point,  the room is no longer in the resort inventory so when you make a request from another company,   they resort may appear to be sold out of that room type.   The one company however will have an existing reservation which they can sell to you.     This in general is most common around those high-demand time periods such as holidays....  however can happen anytime of year.



DCTooTall,

Thanks for your explanation.  Now it all makes sense!!  I'm just glad my new dates are not too far from the old ones.


----------



## DCTooTall

Malynda1010 said:


> DCTooTall,
> 
> Thanks for your explanation.  Now it all makes sense!!  I'm just glad my new dates are not too far from the old ones.



Actually..  After seeing your dates in the Pay it Forward thread,   There is a much simpler explanation.

Your reservation is in about 11months.  Open reservations for all Wyndham owners doesn't open until the 10month mark.  From month 11-13 Wyndham gives Owners the exclusive reservation opportunity at their Home Resort.

So in this case,   The people who you have rented from actually own Bonnet Creek resort points,   while those who said no availability most likely only own (or have available) points from other resorts within the Wyndham system and won't be able to access Bonnet Creek inventory until sometime in the next month or two.


This is similar to the DVC Home Resort priority window that I think runs from months 7-10 and open availability that starts around month 7.  (May have my timeframes wrong on the DVC side since it's been awhile since I looked at DVC)


----------



## kaylee1006

Can someone plead remind me of the email addresses to get a quote on a reservation? Vacation strategies was one I believe....TIA


----------



## katallo

kaylee1006 said:


> Can someone plead remind me of the email addresses to get a quote on a reservation? Vacation strategies was one I believe....TIA



I think you have to email Vacation Strategies through their site.

Here is Vacation Upgrades  rentals@vacationupgrades.com


----------



## cherylsmike

kaylee1006 said:


> Can someone plead remind me of the email addresses to get a quote on a reservation? Vacation strategies was one I believe....TIA



You can email them directly.  Just include your name, arrival night, length of stay, and resort name.  

quotes@vacationstrategy.com


----------



## kaylee1006

Thanks y'all!


----------



## artemis4

I've read that we can call two weeks out to give WBC a room request. Is it actually worth doing so?  Do they note the request and act on it if they can or is it just a "thank you for your request" response to make me feel good?

I am really hoping for an Epcot or fireworks view, and we are now under two weeks out.  I'd rather not waste my time and get hopes up even a bit if it is just first come first serve anyways.

We will be arriving between ten and noon, and WBC will be our first stop even though I know it might not be ready until much later.  I  assume being there early will help with our room request? 

I have read this thread for months, but now that our trip is coming closer, I just want to be certain. This is our first trip, and it would mean a lot to me to surprise the family with this view if WBC has it available.


----------



## JayhawkFans

artemis4 said:


> I've read that we can call two weeks out to give WBC a room request. Is it actually worth doing so?  Do they note the request and act on it if they can or is it just a "thank you for your request" response to make me feel good?
> 
> I am really hoping for an Epcot or fireworks view, and we are now under two weeks out.  I'd rather not waste my time and get hopes up even a bit if it is just first come first serve anyways.
> 
> We will be arriving between ten and noon, and WBC will be our first stop even though I know or took might not be ready until much later.  I  assume being there early will help with our room request?
> 
> I have read this thread for months, but now that our trip is coming closer, I just want to be certain. This is our first trip, and it would mean a lot to me to surprise the family with this view if WBC has it available.



I too am curious about the same.  We arrive this Wednesday for our first time at WBC.  Not sure if it is worth my time to call ahead and make any requests especially since we will not be arriving until close to midnight.  I am a little worried that our reservation will be cancelled for no show.  I was told to call in advance and let them know of our late arrival.  I tried to do that this week and the lady at the front desk said there was no reason to call or make any notes about our arrival since they are open 24/7.  So I know she didn't even take the time to pull up my reservation or make any notes on it.  I am still planning to call on Wednesday mid-afternoon and talk to someone at the front desk about our late arrival.  

We have a 2 BR deluxe .. I'm not interested in fireworks view since we will be in the parks for the fireworks but I thought it would be nice to have a room on upper floor .. maybe Bldg 6 for proximity to parking garage and I think that's close to the lazy river??


----------



## ottawafamilyof4

I'd like to know that too.
Also would like to know what the fee is to stay past 11am, if space permits. Our flight doesn't leave until 8pm and we are all much better if we have a quiet time in the afternoon.


----------



## carlbarry

ottawafamilyof4 said:


> I'd like to know that too.
> Also would like to know what the fee is to stay past 11am, if space permits. Our flight doesn't leave until 8pm and we are all much better if we have a quiet time in the afternoon.



If you don't need use of your condo, you can stay for free after check out, and dress in the bathroom.


----------



## Upatnoon

artemis4 said:


> I've read that we can call two weeks out to give WBC a room request. Is it actually worth doing so?  Do they note the request and act on it if they can or is it just a "thank you for your request" response to make me feel good?
> 
> I am really hoping for an Epcot or fireworks view, and we are now under two weeks out.  I'd rather not waste my time and get hopes up even a bit if it is just first come first serve anyways.
> 
> We will be arriving between ten and noon, and WBC will be our first stop even though I know it might not be ready until much later.  I  assume being there early will help with our room request?
> 
> I have read this thread for months, but now that our trip is coming closer, I just want to be certain. This is our first trip, and it would mean a lot to me to surprise the family with this view if WBC has it available.


In a dozen visits, my experience has been you get your room when you check-in. 

Does calling ahead give you an advantage over others? I have not read any proof that it does.


----------



## nancy155

Upatnoon said:


> In a dozen visits, my experience has been you get your room when you check-in.
> 
> Does calling ahead give you an advantage over others? I have not read any proof that it does.



Okay, here was my experience.  I called about 1.5 weeks out from my reservation (however I am a platnium member).  Here is my conversation with the front desk:
"  I know you can't promise room requests, but if possible I wondered if I could make a request for either tower >>  or tower >> and a higher level floor in either of these towers.  Thank you."  She then looked up my reservation and said I see you are checking in on such and such day.. I responded yes.  She said we will see what we can do but as you know we cannot make promises.  I said yes that is fine just thought it wouldn't hurt to ask.

When I checked in, she said your room isn't quite ready, however if you don't mind getting something other than what you requested we do have other rooms ready.  I said we don't mind waiting.  And got one of the towers I had requested and a higher level floor.  It was an amazing room!  

Of course I don't expect this to occur everytime, but I sure enjoyed it this past time!


----------



## mcc63303

we have a 1 bedroom for Thanksgiving week, can anyone tell me if 1 bedrooms are on the upper floors in any of the towers?  Would likd to have higher up and a lake view.


----------



## KWithers

mcc63303 said:
			
		

> we have a 1 bedroom for Thanksgiving week, can anyone tell me if 1 bedrooms are on the upper floors in any of the towers?  Would likd to have higher up and a lake view.



We had a 1 BR in tower 3, lake view and fireworks view that was higher up.  Not sure of exact floor..probably 4 or 5.


----------



## luvsvacations

Is there somplace that has an updated resort map?  Any that I have seen all say "future hotel" or "future pool".  Is there any that show the tower with the type of pool it has??  We are 4 adults - so want a nice pool and hot tub ??
Thanks


----------



## carlbarry

luvsvacations said:


> Is there somplace that has an updated resort map?  Any that I have seen all say "future hotel" or "future pool".  Is there any that show the tower with the type of pool it has??  We are 4 adults - so want a nice pool and hot tub ??
> Thanks



There is a "quiet pool" and hot tub near the pool with the second lazy river.  In other words, near building four.


----------



## luvsvacations

Thanks - we dont need a quiet pool - just dont want to get there and just have a kiddie pool - I keep hearing about the pirate boat - and we dont need that.


----------



## KWithers

luvsvacations said:
			
		

> Thanks - we dont need a quiet pool - just dont want to get there and just have a kiddie pool - I keep hearing about the pirate boat - and we dont need that.



There's also a large zero entry pool by the main building. And 2 hot tubs right next to it.


----------



## carlbarry

luvsvacations said:


> Thanks - we dont need a quiet pool - just dont want to get there and just have a kiddie pool - I keep hearing about the pirate boat - and we dont need that.



The pirate boat is the water slide.  Between it and the building is a pool.  I didn't use that pool because it seemed to always be in the shade.  Probably good in summer, but I was there in winter.


----------



## scubamouse

artemis4 said:


> I've read that we can call two weeks out to give WBC a room request. Is it actually worth doing so? Do they note the request and act on it if they can or is it just a "thank you for your request" response to make me feel good?
> 
> I am really hoping for an Epcot or fireworks view, and we are now under two weeks out. I'd rather not waste my time and get hopes up even a bit if it is just first come first serve anyways.
> 
> We will be arriving between ten and noon, and WBC will be our first stop even though I know it might not be ready until much later. I assume being there early will help with our room request?
> 
> I have read this thread for months, but now that our trip is coming closer, I just want to be certain. This is our first trip, and it would mean a lot to me to surprise the family with this view if WBC has it available.


 
I think the answer is it depends.  If you are an owner, it seems like you're more likely to get a request honored.  If you're renting points/going through Ken Price, you're less likely to have a request honored.

We were just there and were told that the only requests that were honored were owner and VIP requests.  We were told we had to take the room that was available and we couldn't wait/come back and try for a different room.

Through Ken, we requested an upper floor with a lake view, prefereably in tower 6.  We got a second floor parking lot view in tower 5.  The unit was definitely showing some wear.

We stayed in tower 6 the last time and the difference in the units is quite staggering.  WBC is still a great value but some of the bloom was off the rose for us this trip.

I'd say it's worth making the request but be prepared that you might not get it.  If I'd known that we would have gotten nothing of our request, I would have tried to be mentally prepared for that before I arrived.


----------



## XtheOwl

Echo queen said:


> I just called to make a room request and we are in tower 6  Really excited now, Wifi was my most wanted option.



Echo queen, how were you able to secure a specific room in advance?


----------



## DCTooTall

luvsvacations said:


> Is there somplace that has an updated resort map?  Any that I have seen all say "future hotel" or "future pool".  Is there any that show the tower with the type of pool it has??  We are 4 adults - so want a nice pool and hot tub ??
> Thanks



The "Future pool/Future Hotel" map is still the property map that's available on Wyndham's site.   AFAIK,  There is not an official updated map.....  

  I guess someone with photoshop and some extra time could try and put one together,   even if it's "Robo-style" and just snagging a google maps image and labelling it.


When you say you want an adult pool,  It's really kind of hard to pick one specifically out.  Admittedly,  I tend to hit the pools later in the day,  but I've never run into much problem with a particular pool being overrun by kids.  All the pools also have hottubs.

By the main tower you have a large Zero entry pool.  Not a ton of theming,  an a bit further from most towers.... BUT... it also has a lazy river and the kids splash area nearby which could attract kiddies.

Tower 3 is another pretty open pool area.  There is also a pool bar located at this pool.   Downside...  One of the 2 slides is here,   as well as a kids splash area.

Tower 4 is a nice pool,  with a couple nice hottubs as well.  There is also a pool bar at this pool.   There are several cabanas available to rent at this pool,  and an entrance to the lazy river which connects with the pool next door at tower 5.  

Tower 5.   This is a zero-entry pool with the lazy river attached to it. It's also known as the "fort pool" since the lazy river works it's way through/under the fort structure (that also acts as the back of the pool bar for Tower 4).    Personally.... Tower 5 is also home to my favorite hottub on the property.  The hottub is a larger round hottub off the main walkway,   so it's a bit more secluded than some which are next to the pools or on the main walkway.  It's also large enough,  and off to the side enough,   That on several occasions during my evening trips to the hottub I have been able to bring some tasty adult beverages down with me to consume without worry of drinks getting knocked over....  and with it's location it also allows for the occasional smoke within the hottub as I can ash into the landscaping around the hottub (instead of into the tub,  or on the walkway) and it's large enough that I can sit on the other side from other people and not give them a face full of smoke. [obviously,   If others are in the hottub with me,   I'll ask if them mind before lighting up].

Tower 6 has the "pirate pool".  It has the pirate ship slide which is open during the day,  and the zero entry salt water pool.   There are also a couple hottubs around the pool area.


Honestly... the most "adult" pool may be the new hotel pool which the timeshare guests can also use.  There is a pool bar, and the pool near the hotel.  honestly,  I didn't pay much attention to the details of this area on my last trip since I was just making a bar run before heading back to tower 6.

hope this helps.


----------



## luvsvacations

Thank you for the description of all the pools.  I just want to make sure we have a hot tub and a pool - although the lazy rivers sound nice to.


----------



## carlbarry

luvsvacations said:


> Thank you for the description of all the pools.  I just want to make sure we have a hot tub and a pool - although the lazy rivers sound nice to.



The lazy rivers are OK, nothing great.  The new one is a little better than the original one.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

I'm at WBC now...my first visit.

Pros:
- We have a lake view room on the 6th floor of T6. It's a 3 bedroom. It is huge and beautiful. We absolutely love the room.
- Location is great. We've had good luck with the shuttle and it's quick to take the rental to the parks.
- great theming and pools. Just gorgeous

Cons:
- The woman we met at the parking pass desk was an absolute witch. It took us 15 minutes to escape the desk despite the fact that I told her straight away we were in a rush and just wanted to fill out the form and get the pass. She scolded me for buying park tickets in advance and was outright RUDE to me. It started my stay on a very sour note. I was prepared by this thread for pushyness but not rudeness.


----------



## JayhawkFans

We too are at WBC. We arrived last night. First timers to WBC. We have a 2br deluxe on 10th floor, pool view, tower 5. We didn't check in until about 1:00 a.m.  Was handed our parking pass at check in. YEAH. No horrid people to hassle us. We have unplugged the phones so no rude callers either. 

So far can't find anything to change. Overrode the a/c because it was stuffy when we checked in. Woke up freezing. LOL


----------



## JayhawkFans

Ok. One thing I would change is HOT water. I about froze in the shower. Tried it in both bathrooms but it was luke warm / cool. Called front desk and they can send someone up
but want to wait until rest of family is up. Anybody experience this?  Is maintenance going to be quick to respond when I do call?


----------



## Gentry3

Thank you so much for this thread!!
I have stayed at all of the resort hotels onsite but as like most of us, we need/want more room for our money.  I have been doing some research on what building to stay in for the best view of fireworks but haven't quite figured out how to get a specific room.
I have been reading posts of everyone that talks about the "magic".  I too love the magic, but sometimes even at the Poly, or Grand, or Contemp, I've been made to feel as if I were staying at a Holiday Inn.  (no offence to Holiday Inns).  I am starting to step outside the "onsite" box and the Bonnet Creek looks pretty good...any suggestions on how to get a good room with a view of the fireworks?  Thanks!


----------



## BadgerGirl84

I just thought of something that was not ideal about check in at WBC. We got to the resort at around 1pm to see if our room was ready. It was not. We were told check in was at 4pm and that they would try to clean our room right away and they would call us when our room was ready.  We stayed at DTD until 4:30 waiting for the call and it never came. It was very frustrating because all we wanted to do was stop at the store to get food but we couldn't do that without knowing we'd have a room to put everything away in. 

When I showed up at the desk again our originally scheduled room was still not ready so they had to put us in an alternate room. We did not pt in any room requests so it was disappointing to have to wait so long for a room.


----------



## DrMomof3

BadgerGirl84 said:


> I just thought of something that was not ideal about check in at WBC. We got to the resort at around 1pm to see if our room was ready. It was not. We were told check in was at 4pm and that they would try to clean our room right away and they would call us when our room was ready.  We stayed at DTD until 4:30 waiting for the call and it never came. It was very frustrating because all we wanted to do was stop at the store to get food but we couldn't do that without knowing we'd have a room to put everything away in.
> 
> When I showed up at the desk again our originally scheduled room was still not ready so they had to put us in an alternate room. We did not pt in any room requests so it was disappointing to have to wait so long for a room.



We were told by the bell services that they have cold storage available so next time you can feel free to pick up groceries and give them to bell services.  They have refrigerator and freezer abilities!

Amanda


----------



## DrMomof3

scubamouse said:


> I think the answer is it depends.  If you are an owner, it seems like you're more likely to get a request honored.  If you're renting points/going through Ken Price, you're less likely to have a request honored.
> 
> We were just there and were told that the only requests that were honored were owner and VIP requests.  We were told we had to take the room that was available and we couldn't wait/come back and try for a different room.
> 
> Through Ken, we requested an upper floor with a lake view, prefereably in tower 6.  We got a second floor parking lot view in tower 5.  The unit was definitely showing some wear.
> 
> We stayed in tower 6 the last time and the difference in the units is quite staggering.  WBC is still a great value but some of the bloom was off the rose for us this trip.
> 
> I'd say it's worth making the request but be prepared that you might not get it.  If I'd known that we would have gotten nothing of our request, I would have tried to be mentally prepared for that before I arrived.



We also made a reservation through Ken Price.  His wife called in a request for us (I think it was Tower 2 fireworks view).  On check-in the guy at the desk told me that he saw our room request but it wasn't available.  He suggested an alternative that he thought would take our needs into account (Tower 2 mini-golf course view).  We had minor wear issues (one burner on the stove didn't work and the toilet clogged once but was fixed right away) but I was very happy with our room.
We were also told that even though we were checking in around 4pm that we were lucky to have a room available because many people were still waiting. 

Amanda


----------



## syk731

I am getting my room through my friend who is a Wyndham owner.  She says that she's often gotten rooms for friends and family at various Wyndham resorts and she's never had the room requests that she's made on behalf of her friends/family not honored.  I believe she said it was related to the type of owner she was?  (I'm not familiar with owning a timeshare, so I don't know what the different types of owners are.)  But this doesn't seem to be the case from what I've read here.  Can anyone clarify?


----------



## scubamouse

DrMomof3 - we might be neighbors   Are you north or south of 287?  I'm south 

The guy that checked us in wanted nothing to do with honoring our preferences  

One other issue that went on while we were there was that many of the outdoor grills weren't working.  We tried using the ones between towers 5 and 6 but only 1 of 4 was working and there were meals piling up waiting to be cooked.  

Was this going on at other times too?


----------



## JessB320

The bonnet creek activity guide has finally been updated for september. Here's a link for anyone who is interested. we will  be there tues, I can't wait!! 

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf


----------



## DCTooTall

syk731 said:


> I am getting my room through my friend who is a Wyndham owner.  She says that she's often gotten rooms for friends and family at various Wyndham resorts and she's never had the room requests that she's made on behalf of her friends/family not honored.  I believe she said it was related to the type of owner she was?  (I'm not familiar with owning a timeshare, so I don't know what the different types of owners are.)  But this doesn't seem to be the case from what I've read here.  Can anyone clarify?



According to Wyndham Policy...  "VIP Owner Benefits do not transfer to guests of the owner".   Generally,  this means that the VIP Benefit of being able to request a specific room may not necessarily be honored.

That being said...  The reality may work out a little different than what's on paper.    From most appearances,   Bonnett Creek is a bit unique within the Wyndham system due to it's location.   There are many more commercial renters renting out reservations to the resort than with many other Wyndham Properties.   Lots of the Commercial renters are also VIP level owners for the specific purpose of being able to utilize the upgrades and discounts in their reservations.      Because of this,  There are several operational things at Bonnett Creek that are different from traditional timeshare resort operations due to the large number of non-owners staying at the resort.     One of which is likely their handling of room requests.

   Think of requests as a "best effort" kind of thing,    but with so many requests coming in,   they need to have their own way of prioritizing those requests.   At many resorts,   the VIP owners and their guests are likely in the minority of people staying at the resort,  so it provides the easiest way to assign a group a priority.  With so many renters however at Bonnett Creek [and remember,  they can't tell if you are paying the owner for your reservation,  or if the owner gave it to you],  It's much easier to assign priority to owners than just VIP and their guests.  


  Of Course.... I could also just be completely wrong in my analysis of things....


----------



## 1153rsmith

We can't wait to check out WBC in November.  We booked through RCI, and have loved the other Wyndham propeties we have been to.   Does anyone know if resort guests are able to participate in Extra Magic Hours?  I know this is not technically a disney property, but it certainly is surrounded by it.


----------



## DCTooTall

1153rsmith said:


> We can't wait to check out WBC in November.  We booked through RCI, and have loved the other Wyndham propeties we have been to.   Does anyone know if resort guests are able to participate in Extra Magic Hours?  I know this is not technically a disney property, but it certainly is surrounded by it.



No,   You do not have access to EMH....  


   ....Which in my opinion is a good thing since it means you don't feel "obligated" to go to the EMH park that day,    which traditionally tends to be the most crowded during the day due to all the on-site guests who don't have hoppers but feel like they want to do EMH.


----------



## sherabby

JayhawkFans said:


> Ok. One thing I would change is HOT water. I about froze in the shower. Tried it in both bathrooms but it was luke warm / cool. Called front desk and they can send someone up
> but want to wait until rest of family is up. Anybody experience this?  Is maintenance going to be quick to respond when I do call?



One of our bathrooms (the smaller one) had  no hot water in the sink.  Also it took a while to heat up in the shower in that room.  Never got hot out of the sink.


----------



## wgeo

I was messing around with a map of Bonnet Creek on google earth and I know people always ask to see a map so I thought I would share.  PLEASE NOTE I have never been to Bonnet Creek I was just using info I found in this thread, so I have probably got something wrong .   Please feel free to help me fix this so that it might be useful for others!

Gina


----------



## dissy_dee

That map is awesome.  I am not familiar with BC enough to know if everything is labeled correctly.  I do know that we were in building four and had a view of EPCOT and Magic Kingdom Fireworks at the same time.  

Hope we get as good a view this time around.


----------



## nancy155

Nice job finding the map.  It does appear to be labeled correctly.  Near Tower 2 is the sand volleyball court and in between two and three I believe if I am recalling correctly is the mini golf.


----------



## KWithers

Love the map!  Looks correct to me.  If you zoom in to the right of Tower 1, there are 2 little triangles..that's the playground. The triangles are the shade coverings.
Also, to the left of the pool by Tower 2 is a circle..that is a kiddie pool/splash area.  Then further left of that is the mini golf.
By the main building, all the way to the left is the kiddie pool/splash area. 
Hope this makes sense! 
Great job!


----------



## wgeo

nancy155 said:


> Nice job finding the map.  It does appear to be labeled correctly.  Near Tower 2 is the sand volleyball court and in between two and three I believe if I am recalling correctly is the mini golf.





KWithers said:


> Love the map!  Looks correct to me.  If you zoom in to the right of Tower 1, there are 2 little triangles..that's the playground. The triangles are the shade coverings.
> Also, to the left of the pool by Tower 2 is a circle..that is a kiddie pool/splash area.  Then further left of that is the mini golf.
> By the main building, all the way to the left is the kiddie pool/splash area.
> Hope this makes sense!
> Great job!



Thanks for the feedback,  I went in and added the play areas/splash pads etc.


----------



## Caseheidi

We have stayed at WBC twice and will return. The first time we had two rooms and took my extended Family with us. Unfortunately the Wyndom people turned my brother off the idea of Time Shares by the hard sell, and then calling very early every morning waking them up to ask them again. We also had some customer service issues, and we're not happy with the staff.

Our second trip we had lower expectations of the staff, and shut off our phone. It was wonderful. We are Wyndom owners, and WBC is run differently then our home resort. We decided to treat it like home instead of a hotel. It was harder at first because we split our trips, and WBC is second. Our first week last time was at OKW and we got the Disney Guest Treatment. We really like the way we are treated on site, but WBC is the next best thing. Love the rooms and location.


----------



## JessB320

wgeo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback,  I went in and added the play areas/splash pads etc.



Perfect timing!!! We leave in 36 hours! Thanks! Now the family knows what the heck I'm talking about lol


----------



## JessB320

It looks great how it is, if you want to add in the lazy rivers ones in front of tower one and the fort/pirate lazy river is in front  of tower 5


----------



## KWithers

JessB320 said:
			
		

> It looks great how it is, if you want to add in the lazy rivers ones in front of tower one and the fort/pirate lazy river is in front  of tower 5



I think you mean in front of the main building, not Tower 1.


----------



## JessB320

KWithers said:
			
		

> I think you mean in front of the main building, not Tower 1.



Yes I did, sorry too much on the brain today!


----------



## Cynt

Thanks for the GREAT map!!


----------



## DCTooTall

wgeo said:


> I was messing around with a map of Bonnet Creek on google earth and I know people always ask to see a map so I thought I would share.  PLEASE NOTE I have never been to Bonnet Creek I was just using info I found in this thread, so I have probably got something wrong .   Please feel free to help me fix this so that it might be useful for others!
> 
> Gina



Great job!  i know a lot of people will like having this available with all the map requests we get.

That said,   A couple of minor suggestions.


1.  The "Epcot Direction this way for fireworks view" would probably be more accurate a little more to the right,  above the Main building.   It might work better with an arrow pointing due to the size of the picture.    a good reference point would be where you see "Creek resort" by the fountain in front of the main building.    (The current placement might make people think you can see the fireworks looking to the side of a lake-view Tower 4 room,   while in reality you can't really see much at all unless you REALLY lean out over the balcony railing.)

2.  Bus Stops for the shuttles since we get asked that all the time.   One of the stops is that little shelter you can see between the main building and tower 1 (with the little bus lane)   The other shelter is harder to see because it's in the shadow of Tower 6,   but it's also a small shelter directly across from the circle drive in front of the building.  [it's at the edge of the shadow if that helps you see it].

3.  Some people may also enjoy having an idea of other Disney landmarks that can be see from the property.   The Studios can be seen in the direction of Tower 1 (I think if I remember correctly).   DTD/Typhoon Lagoon is above Tower 5.



Someone else pointed out the Lazy river locations....  I'm thinking the pool bar locations might be overkill on the map since they are easy to locate using the pool/tower combination.


----------



## wgeo

DCTooTall said:


> Great job!  i know a lot of people will like having this available with all the map requests we get.
> 
> That said,   A couple of minor suggestions.
> 
> 
> 1.  The "Epcot Direction this way for fireworks view" would probably be more accurate a little more to the right,  above the Main building.   It might work better with an arrow pointing due to the size of the picture.    a good reference point would be where you see "Creek resort" by the fountain in front of the main building.    (The current placement might make people think you can see the fireworks looking to the side of a lake-view Tower 4 room,   while in reality you can't really see much at all unless you REALLY lean out over the balcony railing.)
> 
> 2.  Bus Stops for the shuttles since we get asked that all the time.   One of the stops is that little shelter you can see between the main building and tower 1 (with the little bus lane)   The other shelter is harder to see because it's in the shadow of Tower 6,   but it's also a small shelter directly across from the circle drive in front of the building.  [it's at the edge of the shadow if that helps you see it].
> 
> 3.  Some people may also enjoy having an idea of other Disney landmarks that can be see from the property.   The Studios can be seen in the direction of Tower 1 (I think if I remember correctly).   DTD/Typhoon Lagoon is above Tower 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else pointed out the Lazy river locations....  I'm thinking the pool bar locations might be overkill on the map since they are easy to locate using the pool/tower combination.




Thanks for the suggestions!  I'm working on making everything a bit easier to read and I will do my best to make these changes.  Thanks!


----------



## theks

Two weeks ago I was in tears. After the most amazing news that RCI partnered with Disney, I saved my points. I called in to finally make my reservation. *No go. *Apparently through RCI you can't own within 30 miles of Disney. I DON'T!!! My resort is in CO. But the HQ of the timeshare, Legacy, is in Orlando. 

I signed up on a site to give my timeshare to charity. They didn't want it. I offered to give it to a friend. They didn't want it. After having experiences on-site and off-site, off site isn't the same mainly due to getting around. At Summer Bay in '09, we spent hours in the car because of an accident. At Vistana it was impossible to come back during the day. Much less park hop.

But alas, I discovered WBC!!! We are booked for 4/27 - 5/4. My hubby and I will celebrate our anniversary and his birthday at Disney!!! Yay!!! 

Thank you to everyone who has posted in the I looooveee Bonnet Creek threads, huge help to us learning about and selecting the resort!!!!


----------



## 1153rsmith

theks said:


> Two weeks ago I was in tears. After the most amazing news that RCI partnered with Disney, I saved my points. I called in to finally make my reservation. *No go. *Apparently through RCI you can't own within 30 miles of Disney. I DON'T!!! My resort is in CO. But the HQ of the timeshare, Legacy, is in Orlando.
> 
> I signed up on a site to give my timeshare to charity. They didn't want it. I offered to give it to a friend. They didn't want it. After having experiences on-site and off-site, off site isn't the same mainly due to getting around. At Summer Bay in '09, we spent hours in the car because of an accident. At Vistana it was impossible to come back during the day. Much less park hop.
> 
> But alas, I discovered WBC!!! We are booked for 4/27 - 5/4. My hubby and I will celebrate our anniversary and his birthday at Disney!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has posted in the I looooveee Bonnet Creek threads, huge help to us learning about and selecting the resort!!!!



That really stinks about the HQ being in Florida for you.  I always thought it was where your timeshare was located.  I hope you like WBC.  We are staying there for the first time in November.


----------



## wgeo

Ok, here's another go at the Map with more info included.  If you see anything that is wrong, please let me know so that it is as accurate as possible.  Thanks!


----------



## canadiens900

Hello, We currently Booked a weeks vacation @ WBC, 

This will be our 2nd visit to this wonderful resort, the first time we went to Disney, so we simply took the free shuttle bus, which was amazing.

This time We plan on visiting SeaWorld, and Both Universal Parks

I was wondering if there is Free way to get to these locations?

We plan on renting a car, but from my understanding it costs 15.00 dollars per day to park at each place... Is there any shuttle or some Sneaky way to get these locations for free?

Id like to avoid the 15.00 parking fee if possible?


----------



## carlbarry

canadiens900 said:


> Hello, We currently Booked a weeks vacation @ WBC,
> 
> This will be our 2nd visit to this wonderful resort, the first time we went to Disney, so we simply took the free shuttle bus, which was amazing.
> 
> This time We plan on visiting SeaWorld, and Both Universal Parks
> 
> I was wondering if there is Free way to get to these locations?
> 
> We plan on renting a car, but from my understanding it costs 15.00 dollars per day to park at each place... Is there any shuttle or some Sneaky way to get these locations for free?
> 
> Id like to avoid the 15.00 parking fee if possible?



Free? Orlando?  Maybe walking.


----------



## nancy155

canadiens900 said:


> Hello, We currently Booked a weeks vacation @ WBC,
> 
> This will be our 2nd visit to this wonderful resort, the first time we went to Disney, so we simply took the free shuttle bus, which was amazing.
> 
> This time We plan on visiting SeaWorld, and Both Universal Parks
> 
> I was wondering if there is Free way to get to these locations?
> 
> We plan on renting a car, but from my understanding it costs 15.00 dollars per day to park at each place... Is there any shuttle or some Sneaky way to get these locations for free?
> 
> Id like to avoid the 15.00 parking fee if possible?



I do not know of any "free" way of getting there.  I do know WBC offers a shuttle service to the other parks at a fee.  The paperwork from our stay in July this year stated it was $15.00 per  person to Universal and Sea World.


----------



## canadiens900

If there isnt a free way to get there, does anyone have any advice of a low cost way to go about getting to each of the parks

Leaving from WBC

Both Universal Parks 
Aswell As seaworld


----------



## canadiens900

nancy155 said:


> I do not know of any "free" way of getting there.  I do know WBC offers a shuttle service to the other parks at a fee.  The paperwork from our stay in July this year stated it was $15.00 per  person to Universal and Sea World.



Ok so in this case, it would still be less if we drove there, and paid the parking fee

I was Hoping there may be a shuttle from Disney or something that would bring us to these other parks


----------



## Bellamouse

canadiens900 said:


> I was Hoping there may be a shuttle from Disney or something that would bring us to these other parks



I hope this doesn't come out wrong, but why would Disney provide a free shuttle to take people over to their competition?  You are much, much better off paying the parking fee.  Just in terms of time/hassle over taking a bus/shuttle, it makes it worth it to me.


----------



## carlbarry

canadiens900 said:


> Ok so in this case, it would still be less if we drove there, and paid the parking fee
> 
> I was Hoping there may be a shuttle from Disney or something that would bring us to these other parks



Disney wants you to stay at Disney and spend your money there.  Getting you somewhere else, let alone somewhere else cheap, is not productive for them.  
I have read a posting by someone who used Lynx.  However, they added that it took them 3 hours to get to Universal that way.


----------



## DCTooTall

canadiens900 said:


> Hello, We currently Booked a weeks vacation @ WBC,
> 
> This will be our 2nd visit to this wonderful resort, the first time we went to Disney, so we simply took the free shuttle bus, which was amazing.
> 
> This time We plan on visiting SeaWorld, and Both Universal Parks
> 
> I was wondering if there is Free way to get to these locations?
> 
> We plan on renting a car, but from my understanding it costs 15.00 dollars per day to park at each place... Is there any shuttle or some Sneaky way to get these locations for free?
> 
> Id like to avoid the 15.00 parking fee if possible?




Your best bet...  pay the parking fee.   The closest I know to avoid paying the parking fee for Universal would involve a purchase of an Annual Pass that includes free parking.   To avoid paying for parking the FIRST time,  you can drop someone off at the guest drop off... have them run to the park,  pick up and activate their AP,  then come back to the car so you can then go and park.   (Total time....  if it's not TOO busy at the front of the park,    easily 30-45min).  OR... if you pay more for the Premier pass with the free Valet,  you can just valet park,   and since you don't have to pay/show your AP until you leave,   you can just activate your pass and have it available when you return to get your car at the end of the day. (Cost... Valet tips,   plus the premium for the premier AP which may not be worth it)

Outside of that,  you are looking at a taxi,  a shared shuttle,   Public Transit (which can easily take 2-3hrs due to the circuitous route and the need for a transfer),   or just paying for parking.   In the grand scheme of things,   It's not that expensive.


----------



## ottawafamilyof4

Of the places allowed to deliver to WBC, which is the best for pizza (for DH and kids) and which is the best for salads or other low carb options (if any, for me)? I'm not familiar with the chains. Thanks.


----------



## Nixb19

Hi All!

Sooo glad I found this thread!  I've gotten so many good tips, tricks, and knowledge of things I did not previously know about the resort.  I did have a few questions that I was not able to find (partly because there are two threads )

1) Any recommdations for transportation other then renting a car?  We will be using our timeshare so we have the full kitchen.  Just trying to find the cheapest option.

2) I was looking into the bike rentals on DW and wanted to know if Bonnet Creek has bike racks?

3) Any other things I should know about Bonnet Creek or its relation to the DW Parks?  Also, what tower is best for the Epcot fireworks but also newer and which are quietier but newer?

We will be there from Oct. 27-Nov. 3 so I suspect that there will be a few kids because of Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween.  Thanks Yall!


----------



## canadiens900

Alright thanks for the help guys..

Was just hoping for the best is all


----------



## KWithers

Nixb19 said:
			
		

> Hi All!
> 
> Sooo glad I found this thread!  I've gotten so many good tips, tricks, and knowledge of things I did not previously know about the resort.  I did have a few questions that I was not able to find (partly because there are two threads )
> 
> 1) Any recommdations for transportation other then renting a car?  We will be using our timeshare so we have the full kitchen.  Just trying to find the cheapest option.
> 
> 2) I was looking into the bike rentals on DW and wanted to know if Bonnet Creek has bike racks?
> 
> 3) Any other things I should know about Bonnet Creek or its relation to the DW Parks?  Also, what tower is best for the Epcot fireworks but also newer and which are quietier but newer?
> 
> We will be there from Oct. 27-Nov. 3 so I suspect that there will be a few kids because of Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween.  Thanks Yall!



I can only help with question 3.  We stayed in Tower 3 and could see fireworks and it's newer.  We stayed in Tower 1 and it definitely had an older feel to it.  Didn't care for Tower 1 except for the close proximity to the bus stop. 
I know they were built in order 1-6 so Tower 1 is oldest, etc. but some towers have been refurbished..just not sure which ones.


----------



## canadiens900

Can anyone recommend a good website to rent a cheap car?


----------



## nancy155

canadiens900 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good website to rent a cheap car?



Don't go with Alamo... Their customer service is/was not a good experience for us!

I have been checking around and the best deal I have found that is onsite at the airport is EZ-car rental.  

We are also looking at potentially flying into Daytona Beach which is about an hour to hour and 1/2 away depending on traffic.  The flight is $150 p/p cheaper and the rental car is $150 cheaper..  Would save us $600, which is more than enough to pay for the gasoline it takes to and from the airport!


----------



## carlbarry

canadiens900 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good website to rent a cheap car?



Try www.carrentals.com  I've also found that www.paylesscar.com  has good last minute and "early bird" deals.  And wwwusave.com has very low prices if you pay in advance.  For example, late November for 10 days is as low as $8.45 per day.


----------



## SalandJeff

canadiens900 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good website to rent a cheap car?



I would recommend looking on the Transportation Board here on the DIS.  Everyone shares their info and discount codes.


----------



## Upatnoon

Nixb19 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Sooo glad I found this thread!  I've gotten so many good tips, tricks, and knowledge of things I did not previously know about the resort.  I did have a few questions that I was not able to find (partly because there are two threads )
> 
> 1) Any recommdations for transportation other then renting a car?  We will be using our timeshare so we have the full kitchen.  Just trying to find the cheapest option.
> 
> 2) I was looking into the bike rentals on DW and wanted to know if Bonnet Creek has bike racks?
> 
> 3) Any other things I should know about Bonnet Creek or its relation to the DW Parks?  Also, what tower is best for the Epcot fireworks but also newer and which are quietier but newer?
> 
> We will be there from Oct. 27-Nov. 3 so I suspect that there will be a few kids because of Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween.  Thanks Yall!


The resort is next door to the Caribbean Beach resort. It's very close to Hollywood Studios and the Epcot World Showcase.

I would not consider it safe to ride a bike around Disneyworld and I have never seen anyone doing it. The street Bonnet Creek is on has a nice path, but it ends at Lake Buena Vista Blvd.

I think a rental car is the way to go. The expense is small compared to the rest of a disney trip and it will save you both time and money.


----------



## Billy0077

So were in Disney and staying at Bonnet Creek! Booked our trip through Vacation Strategy for 11 days! I would recommend buying up and staying in the presidential suits! Nothing but a positive experience with Vacation Strategy! Thanks to the DIS Forum for helping finding VS and BCR! VS has great people working for them and whenever I called to ask a question (reading this board always seems to put negative thoughts in my head) they have been nothing but nice and helpful! We are in tower six on the seventeenth floor, our view is AWESOMEcalled in advanced and asked if we could get the firework view! They said that in tower six you cannot see the fireworks! I figured the pool view would be the best than! So with that they gave us a beautiful view of the pool and low and behold every night we have been able to watch the fireworks from Epcot and Fantasia! They gave us the end unit 1721 and you are able to see the Fireworks from Epcot. So all the bad things I have read about BCRcouches, bugs, views for fireworks.I have yet to experience in Tower Six! The Rooms are very clean and beautiful! The couches are cloth except for the one nice size chair that is leather! Fell asleep on the couch today, it is so comfortable!  Check in was fast! Tower Six has its own check in! Bell Hop has been friendly and helpful! After check in they told me I needed to check in and get my free gift and car pass, told them I would do it later, had kids in the car waiting to get into the room! They said no problemhave yet to be back!  Been here six days and only have two phone callsEveryone is nice and no one is pushing anything on us! I cant say enough about this place other than... I love BCR and hope to be backI will use Vacation Strategies again in the future! Wish I could share some pictures but on lab top. Only problem we have had is with the WIFI and the IPADS for whatever reason they dont always connect and the help guy waswell no help! Still able to use windows lab top though! Hope that clears up some of the questions and concernsMy family and I love it here! Thanks again DIS For sharing A few tips last two years used Alamo keep checking rates daily they will go down at some point! Buy a AAA pass on Ebay for 10 bucks, still have to pay for parking  but you get to park up front! Right now Disney has a military deal going on 4 days for the parks and you can add 4 days in the water park for $138! You just have to be in the military or have a family member buy and activate your tickets! Will not be back on the boards so if you have questions I wont be able to answer! Will be enjoying this Great resort and Mickey! Oh yeah and the nice thing about tower six is that it is connected to the new Wyndham hotel that has a great Breakfast buffet and the deep blue seafood grille...google it! Do yourself the favor and spend the extra 30 dollars a night to be in the Presidential!


----------



## blessedby3

Billy0077 said:


> So were in Disney and staying at Bonnet Creek! Booked our trip through Vacation Strategy for 11 days! I would recommend buying up and staying in the presidential suits! Nothing but a positive experience with Vacation Strategy! Thanks to the DIS Forum for helping finding VS and BCR! VS has great people working for them and whenever I called to ask a question (reading this board always seems to put negative thoughts in my head) they have been nothing but nice and helpful! We are in tower six on the seventeenth floor, our view is AWESOMEcalled in advanced and asked if we could get the firework view! They said that in tower six you cannot see the fireworks! I figured the pool view would be the best than! So with that they gave us a beautiful view of the pool and low and behold every night we have been able to watch the fireworks from Epcot and Fantasia! They gave us the end unit 1721 and you are able to see the Fireworks from Epcot. So all the bad things I have read about BCRcouches, bugs, views for fireworks.I have yet to experience in Tower Six! The Rooms are very clean and beautiful! The couches are cloth except for the one nice size chair that is leather! Fell asleep on the couch today, it is so comfortable!  Check in was fast! Tower Six has its own check in! Bell Hop has been friendly and helpful! After check in they told me I needed to check in and get my free gift and car pass, told them I would do it later, had kids in the car waiting to get into the room! They said no problemhave yet to be back!  Been here six days and only have two phone callsEveryone is nice and no one is pushing anything on us! I cant say enough about this place other than... I love BCR and hope to be backI will use Vacation Strategies again in the future! Wish I could share some pictures but on lab top. Only problem we have had is with the WIFI and the IPADS for whatever reason they dont always connect and the help guy waswell no help! Still able to use windows lab top though! Hope that clears up some of the questions and concernsMy family and I love it here! Thanks again DIS For sharing A few tips last two years used Alamo keep checking rates daily they will go down at some point! Buy a AAA pass on Ebay for 10 bucks, still have to pay for parking  but you get to park up front! Right now Disney has a military deal going on 4 days for the parks and you can add 4 days in the water park for $138! You just have to be in the military or have a family member buy and activate your tickets! Will not be back on the boards so if you have questions I wont be able to answer! Will be enjoying this Great resort and Mickey! Oh yeah and the nice thing about tower six is that it is connected to the new Wyndham hotel that has a great Breakfast buffet and the deep blue seafood grille...google it! Do yourself the favor and spend the extra 30 dollars a night to be in the Presidential!



Great to hear the wonderful review!  Can you tell me if the Presidential unit has a sleeper sofa?  I have heard conflicting reports as to whether the sofa is a sleeper or not.  We need the sleeper so booked a deluxe.


----------



## geko29

blessedby3 said:


> Great to hear the wonderful review!  Can you tell me if the Presidential unit has a sleeper sofa?  I have heard conflicting reports as to whether the sofa is a sleeper or not.  We need the sleeper so booked a deluxe.



The Presidentials do NOT have a sleeper sofa.  It's an overstuffed leather unit.


----------



## geko29

canadiens900 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good website to rent a cheap car?



If you haven't booked your airfare yet, look at packages through Expedia.  When we were going, airfare was $1800 from AA and a Premium through National or Enterprise was around $500.  We got airfare (same flights) and a Luxury from Hertz for $1900 through Expedia.  Think the breakdown was $1600 air/$300 car, but we just look at it as paying $100 for the car.


----------



## emma9630

geko29 said:


> The Presidentials do NOT have a sleeper sofa.  It's an overstuffed leather unit.



This is a question I asked Vacation Strategies this week and they confirmed that only the 1 bedroom presidential units have a sleeper sofa.


----------



## blessedby3

emma9630 said:


> This is a question I asked Vacation Strategies this week and they confirmed that only the 1 bedroom presidential units have a sleeper sofa.



Thanks.  I know I remember reading that someone said the Presidential had them...maybe this is what they meant, only the 1BR and I wasnt paying close enough attention.


----------



## emma9630

blessedby3 said:


> Thanks.  I know I remember reading that someone said the Presidential had them...maybe this is what they meant, only the 1BR and I wasnt paying close enough attention.



I was actually calling them to try to book a 2 bedroom instead of the 1 we already booked, that's when they told me that they had recently confirmed with BC that the 1 bedroom presidentials have a sleeper sofa.


----------



## DCTooTall

ottawafamilyof4 said:


> Of the places allowed to deliver to WBC, which is the best for pizza (for DH and kids) and which is the best for salads or other low carb options (if any, for me)? I'm not familiar with the chains. Thanks.



  Off the top of my head,  most of the delivery places are pizza chains,  so I'm not sure if there is a "low carb" option available.   Someone more familiar with Flippers or Giordanos might know if they have salads available though since i THINK they are more 'upscale' pizza places and may have more available to choose from than your Papa Johns/Pizza hut/Dominoes types.

  Depending upon what you are looking for though,  Salads are pretty easy to put together and keep the stuff for.   Either a grocery run or a delivery service like Garden Grocer which will deliver stuff from the grocery store for you might be an option since you can have them get the lettuce and other Salad fixin's which you can have available in the fridge within your unit to quickly throw together while the rest of the family eats the delivery food.



Nixb19 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Sooo glad I found this thread!  I've gotten so many good tips, tricks, and knowledge of things I did not previously know about the resort.  I did have a few questions that I was not able to find (partly because there are two threads )
> 
> 1) Any recommdations for transportation other then renting a car?  We will be using our timeshare so we have the full kitchen.  Just trying to find the cheapest option.
> 
> 2) I was looking into the bike rentals on DW and wanted to know if Bonnet Creek has bike racks?
> 
> 3) Any other things I should know about Bonnet Creek or its relation to the DW Parks?  Also, what tower is best for the Epcot fireworks but also newer and which are quietier but newer?
> 
> We will be there from Oct. 27-Nov. 3 so I suspect that there will be a few kids because of Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween.  Thanks Yall!



1.  A car will be your best bet due to flexibility and ease of use.   Depending upon the length of your trip and what you plan on doing,  it can also end up being much cheaper for you.      Outside of the rental car,   The resort has a decent shuttle to the 4 major Disney parks.  For airport transportation,  or transportation to the other attractions in the orlando area,   You are going to be stuck with either a taxi,  hired towncar,  or paid shared shuttle type arrangement.    Considering how cheaply you can rent a car,  sometimes it's cheaper to just rent one for the week and leave it parked at the resort than to even hire a car to get you to/from the airport.

   Also,  There are rental car options (and drop offs) at the Dolphin, Car Care Center, and one of the hotels near DTD...  so you could even look at a rental for less than your entire stay by utilizing these drop off locations (and then utlizing Disney Transportation to get you back to the Bonnet Creek shuttle at the parks).

2.  No Bike racks i've ever seen.... and honestly,  i wouldn't want to risk riding a bike around the Disney Property anyways.  The combination of lots of traffic, out-of-town drivers who aren't familiar with the area,  and buses... along with the lack of sidewalks or bike lanes on the main roads around the Disney resort....  it just wouldn't be the safest of environments to be riding a bike around.      Most places you can rent a bike around the Disney property are at the larger Disney resorts for use in getting around the resort itself (Such as the Boardwalk, Port Orleans,  and the Ft. Wilderness campgrounds).

3. Towers 1-3 are the oldest,   but also recently went thru an extensive refurb and so may be nicer than the newer towers at 4-6.     Quiet-ness...  honestly,  I couldn't say which are better than others.  i've never had much trouble with noise between rooms,  with the most noise coming from the outside areas.  Any tower on a higher floor will help with the outside noise factor.     As for fireworks views,      The map that was recently posted can give you an idea of tower locations in relation to the resort's orientation to the Epcot area where the fireworks come from.   keep in mind that the Towers did get taller as they were built.   the Main building is around 4 stories tall,   Tower 1 i want to say is around 7,   and Tower 6 is closer to 19 stories tall.



canadiens900 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good website to rent a cheap car?





SalandJeff said:


> I would recommend looking on the Transportation Board here on the DIS.  Everyone shares their info and discount codes.





   The Transportation board has a LOT of people reporting deals, coupon codes, and other information that can help you locate an inexpensive rental.   Your best bet for finding the best deal is to hop over there and utilize the vast knowledge and resources available in that forum.


----------



## canadiens900

SalandJeff said:


> I would recommend looking on the Transportation Board here on the DIS.  Everyone shares their info and discount codes.



Do you mind sharing a link? I looked for it, with out any luck... I only found car rental locations, and it said no prices or codes shared here


----------



## canadiens900

Last question

Last time we stayed at WBC... Jan of this year 2012... I asked for a room close to a Internet connection, they informed me, that none were available. 

Just so happens the room we stayed in had full internet. So it was great

I was wondering, what rooms/towers i would be looking for to have access to the internet... As even though were on vacation, Work stills needs to get done


----------



## Bellamouse

Every room has internet now.  The whole property's been upgraded.


----------



## canadiens900

bellamouse said:


> every room has internet now.  The whole property's been upgraded.




wonderful!


----------



## DCTooTall

canadiens900 said:


> Do you mind sharing a link? I looked for it, with out any luck... I only found car rental locations, and it said no prices or codes shared here



  the Transportation forum is located here
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=16




canadiens900 said:


> Last question
> 
> Last time we stayed at WBC... Jan of this year 2012... I asked for a room close to a Internet connection, they informed me, that none were available.
> 
> Just so happens the room we stayed in had full internet. So it was great
> 
> I was wondering, what rooms/towers i would be looking for to have access to the internet... As even though were on vacation, Work stills needs to get done





Bellamouse said:


> Every room has internet now.  The whole property's been upgraded.



 Every room has always had an internet connection.   In Towers 1-5 it's been a wired connection that connects via connection on the back of the room-phone.

Tower 6 opened with both the wired connection,  and a wireless network you could connect too.


Earlier this year they upgraded the resort and installed wireless internet connections in every tower.  I believe the wired connection is also still available.


----------



## carlamouse

canadiens900 said:


> Do you mind sharing a link? I looked for it, with out any luck... I only found car rental locations, and it said no prices or codes shared here



http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=16


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

canadiens900 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good website to rent a cheap car?



My advice would be to Google rental cars for Florida and you will find several ways to research the rates. We have always found that it pays to keep checking because you can reserve a good rate, but cancell if you find a better rate. We shop up to the day we leave for that reason because you never know. We eventualy find a good rate.  Also there are several ways to try coupon codes that are listed in many Disney related web sites like this one. If you did not know from Orlando International some rental companies require a shuttle ride to the car location so keep that in mind also.


----------



## KWithers

We've stayed in tower 3 (Oct 2011) and tower 1 (April 2012) and, both times, I could only get a wifi signal on the balcony.


----------



## DCTooTall

KWithers said:


> We've stayed in tower 3 (Oct 2011) and tower 1 (April 2012) and, both times, I could only get a wifi signal on the balcony.



The resort wide WiFi upgrade was done early this summer.  Prior to that Wifi was only available at Tower 6 and in the "common areas"...  AKA,   The main lobby area and at the pool bars at Tower 3 and Tower 4.   Since the bars weren't surrounded by a faraday cage,  you could occasionally pick up the signal on balconies and in some of the nearby rooms,   but it usually wasn't the best or most reliable signal.

since the upgrade this summer,  reports are that the quality of the Wifi in guest rooms thruout the resort has greatly improved.   (less than a month before my next visit,  so I'm looking forward to it. )


----------



## ottawafamilyof4

DCTooTall said:


> Off the top of my head,  most of the delivery places are pizza chains,  so I'm not sure if there is a "low carb" option available.   Someone more familiar with Flippers or Giordanos might know if they have salads available though since i THINK they are more 'upscale' pizza places and may have more available to choose from than your Papa Johns/Pizza hut/Dominoes types.
> 
> Depending upon what you are looking for though,  Salads are pretty easy to put together and keep the stuff for.   Either a grocery run or a delivery service like Garden Grocer which will deliver stuff from the grocery store for you might be an option since you can have them get the lettuce and other Salad fixin's which you can have available in the fridge within your unit to quickly throw together while the rest of the family eats the delivery food.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, I might have to do that. I was just hoping to have a bit of a treat myself and bagged salad is everyday fare for me and cooking dinner is an everyday chore. Maybe I should ditch the diet for a week and enjoy the pizza. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## KWithers

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> The resort wide WiFi upgrade was done early this summer.  Prior to that Wifi was only available at Tower 6 and in the "common areas"...  AKA,   The main lobby area and at the pool bars at Tower 3 and Tower 4.   Since the bars weren't surrounded by a faraday cage,  you could occasionally pick up the signal on balconies and in some of the nearby rooms,   but it usually wasn't the best or most reliable signal.
> 
> since the upgrade this summer,  reports are that the quality of the Wifi in guest rooms thruout the resort has greatly improved.   (less than a month before my next visit,  so I'm looking forward to it. )



That is great news! I am looking forward to that now, too!


----------



## Nixb19

Thanks everyone for the advice on my three questions.  I have considered a rental car but we really will not be going anywhere other than the grocery store and DW.  At least not this trip.  So far with my pricing that I have done, a rental will cost me about $100 more than a town car service or taking shuttles and taxis.

Can't wait to go though!  This will be my 3rd trip to WDW and it will be my boyfriends first!  And his first DP trip since he was like 9-10.

Is there anything else about Bonnet Creek that I should know?  Has anyone gone to the movie activity that they have?  If so, how is it?


----------



## nancy155

Nixb19 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice on my three questions.  I have considered a rental car but we really will not be going anywhere other than the grocery store and DW.  At least not this trip.  So far with my pricing that I have done, a rental will cost me about $100 more than a town car service or taking shuttles and taxis.
> 
> Can't wait to go though!  This will be my 3rd trip to WDW and it will be my boyfriends first!  And his first DP trip since he was like 9-10.
> 
> Is there anything else about Bonnet Creek that I should know?  Has anyone gone to the movie activity that they have?  If so, how is it?



We went one evening to the movie activity.  It was cool watching a movie outside, however it was July and extremely hot even with the sun down!    So I am looking forward to trying it again this March during our Spring Break trip..  Several people were there...


----------



## DCTooTall

ottawafamilyof4 said:


> Sigh, I might have to do that. I was just hoping to have a bit of a treat myself and bagged salad is everyday fare for me and cooking dinner is an everyday chore. Maybe I should ditch the diet for a week and enjoy the pizza. Thanks for the suggestions.



While Delivery may not be likely (seriously,  check the menu's for Flippers and Giordinos,  they might have something that will work. I've never eaten there so I can't be positive there isn't anything that would work),   there could be onsite options.

There are 2 decent restaurants in the Grande that will likely have more options available.   There is an upscale seafood restaurant,  as well as a more casual place.  The more Casual place I believe even has a breakfast buffet.  It would probably be worth swinging by the hotel when you check in to see what they have to offer.

I believe the pool bar at Tower 4 also has a more extended menu that the typical pizza/subs that you can get from the big 3 delivery chains that will deliver,  or the Tower 3 pizza place that will deliver to your room.  I seem to recall at the very least that they have wraps available which might fit your needs.


And if you have a car, There are several decent restaurants within a quick/easy drive from the resort.  Even if you are worried about younger kids and dragging them out to eat,  You can probably grab something to go from those places that will fit your needs (and those of the family) to bring back to the room to eat.     And Bonus:  If you don't eat everything you grab,   with a fully stocked kitchen it's very easy to put away the leftovers and just reheat them later.


----------



## nancy155

DCTooTall said:


> While Delivery may not be likely (seriously,  check the menu's for Flippers and Giordinos,  they might have something that will work. I've never eaten there so I can't be positive there isn't anything that would work),   there could be onsite options.
> 
> There are 2 decent restaurants in the Grande that will likely have more options available.   There is an upscale seafood restaurant,  as well as a more casual place.  The more Casual place I believe even has a breakfast buffet.  It would probably be worth swinging by the hotel when you check in to see what they have to offer.
> 
> I believe the pool bar at Tower 4 also has a more extended menu that the typical pizza/subs that you can get from the big 3 delivery chains that will deliver,  or the Tower 3 pizza place that will deliver to your room.  I seem to recall at the very least that they have wraps available which might fit your needs.
> 
> 
> And if you have a car, There are several decent restaurants within a quick/easy drive from the resort.  Even if you are worried about younger kids and dragging them out to eat,  You can probably grab something to go from those places that will fit your needs (and those of the family) to bring back to the room to eat.     And Bonus:  If you don't eat everything you grab,   with a fully stocked kitchen it's very easy to put away the leftovers and just reheat them later.



I must have done something wrong, because when we were there in July we ordered a pizza from the pool/bar by tower 3 and they told me they could not deliver it to my room  I would have to wait there or come back later.  I saw several other people waiting as well as others coming back and picking up their order.  Maybe it depends on how busy the resort is???


----------



## Dimap

Can someone please remind me how to override the air conditioner.


----------



## nancy155

Dimap said:


> Can someone please remind me how to override the air conditioner.



There is an F/C button on the upper left hand side.  You press and hold it in until the digital readout changes.


----------



## mcc63303

Thinking about requesting staying in the main building, what do you think are advantages and disadvantages.  We will have two 9 year old children, a 5 year old and a 3 year old.  We will have a car and are not sure if we will use the bus or not to go to Disney so bus stop isn't really a concern.  Also not worried about a fireworks view, we'll see them in the parks.


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

DCTooTall said:


> While Delivery may not be likely (seriously,  check the menu's for Flippers and Giordinos,  they might have something that will work. I've never eaten there so I can't be positive there isn't anything that would work),   there could be onsite options.
> 
> There are 2 decent restaurants in the Grande that will likely have more options available.   There is an upscale seafood restaurant,  as well as a more casual place.  The more Casual place I believe even has a breakfast buffet.  It would probably be worth swinging by the hotel when you check in to see what they have to offer.
> 
> I believe the pool bar at Tower 4 also has a more extended menu that the typical pizza/subs that you can get from the big 3 delivery chains that will deliver,  or the Tower 3 pizza place that will deliver to your room.  I seem to recall at the very least that they have wraps available which might fit your needs.
> 
> 
> And if you have a car, There are several decent restaurants within a quick/easy drive from the resort.  Even if you are worried about younger kids and dragging them out to eat,  You can probably grab something to go from those places that will fit your needs (and those of the family) to bring back to the room to eat.     And Bonus:  If you don't eat everything you grab,   with a fully stocked kitchen it's very easy to put away the leftovers and just reheat them later.



To add to your good advice, Flipper's and Giordino's both have a variety of good salads to choose from. My wife and I have eaten at both resaurants. They do both have online menus.


----------



## DCTooTall

nancy155 said:


> I must have done something wrong, because when we were there in July we ordered a pizza from the pool/bar by tower 3 and they told me they could not deliver it to my room  I would have to wait there or come back later.  I saw several other people waiting as well as others coming back and picking up their order.  Maybe it depends on how busy the resort is???



I've seen them deliver before,  and the magnet on the fridge in the room mentions that they will deliver to your room  (At least,  it did last year when I went).   It could've been something as simple as not having a delivery person available the night you ordered the pizza.


----------



## JessB320

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> I've seen them deliver before,  and the magnet on the fridge in the room mentions that they will deliver to your room  (At least,  it did last year when I went).   It could've been something as simple as not having a delivery person available the night you ordered the pizza.



Here now, the magnet is on the fridge along with a menu


----------



## ottawafamilyof4

SYLVESTER7577 said:


> To add to your good advice, Flipper's and Giordino's both have a variety of good salads to choose from. My wife and I have eaten at both resaurants. They do both have online menus.



Thanks for the endorsement. I'll check out the menus. Thanks DCTooTall for the suggestion about getting something and bringing it back. I LOVE to eat out, but you guessed correctly about the problem being that my kids get tired and don't want to go out for dinner. They just want to stay in and either have me cook or order room service so I've resigned myself to a few dinners like that. I could definitely do a pickup order for myself.


----------



## JayhawkFans

We must have not been doing something right b/c our wifi signal in Tower 6 / 10th floor was very spotty this past week.


----------



## Senator Tressel

Even with wireless, can you still bring your router to plug in for a stronger signal? Or is the wired connection out the window now?


----------



## DCTooTall

JayhawkFans said:


> We must have not been doing something right b/c our wifi signal in Tower 6 / 10th floor was very spotty this past week.



Eh....  Due to the nature of wireless signals,   I'd say it was likely not anything you were doing.

  I stayed in Tower 6 on the 9th floor last year and had days with a great signal,  and others with a spotty signal.   One day it wouldn't even work.   After trying to go wired that day and not having any better luck,  it turned out the entire resort was having connection difficulties that day.


----------



## tanyaandallie

canadiens900 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good website to rent a cheap car?



We rented for dollar at an AMAZING rate.  If you keep checking every so often the prices change and you can sometimes rebook at a lower price.


----------



## ehrn

ottawafamilyof4 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the endorsement. I'll check out the menus. Thanks DCTooTall for the suggestion about getting something and bringing it back. I LOVE to eat out, but you guessed correctly about the problem being that my kids get tired and don't want to go out for dinner. They just want to stay in and either have me cook or order room service so I've resigned myself to a few dinners like that. I could definitely do a pickup order for myself.



I've had salads from Flippers, very good. I also like the salads from Earl of Sandwich a lot. My husband would drop me off at the very far end of the parking lot in DTD, it's closest, then he would just wait for me as parking can be quite difficult there. As far as taking kids out, my kids are a pain in a restaurant sometimes but they LOVE Sweet Tomatoes, the salad buffet restaurant in Crossroads. Of course they can get what they want but it's also kind of loud and very casual so they don't have to be too still or quiet. I love their blueberry muffins and always buy some to go to eat for breakfast. Strange, but my 7yo can eat his wt in cucumbers, cauliflower and plain pasta--go figure. My little guy is all about soup. I'd eat there several times a trip but there are just so many yummy places to eat in that area.
We've also found it much easier to get some ice cream at the store for the kiddos, rather than pay big money going our for it when they never finish what they order. I am fine cooking a little something for them but I don't want to eat anything I have to cook for myself on vacation so getting something and bringing it back is my compromise, lol. I love having a real fridge and a microwave for leftovers, so handy!


----------



## jaysmom4285

Dimap said:


> Can someone please remind me how to override the air conditioner.



Nancy155's reply was absolutely correct about pressing and holding the F/C button on the side of the thermostat to override the motion sensitivity.  But we discovered one other thing.  If you adjust the temperature at all after doing that, it seems to reset to its old ways. We had a couple nights of very stuffy conditions in the bedrooms before we figured this out.  If you want to be sure you have active a/c at night, push the F/C button just before you go to bed, to be sure it will work to maintain the temperature you want.


----------



## ClanHarrison

ottawafamilyof4 said:


> Sigh, I might have to do that. I was just hoping to have a bit of a treat myself and bagged salad is everyday fare for me and cooking dinner is an everyday chore. Maybe I should ditch the diet for a week and enjoy the pizza. Thanks for the suggestions.



Awww...don't ditch the diet yet (well...maybe a day or 2  ) because I know you will have no problems finding more than adequate meals for yourself that will be enjoyable & satisfying!  Flippers' menu has some great salad choices.  Ours were fresh & delicious http://www.flipperspizzeria.com/OurMenu/SaladsWraps/tabid/68/Default.aspx.  And you won't BE-LIEVE you didn't have to sacrifice your diet once you go to Sweet Tomatoes, and if you sign up for their Veg Club http://www.souplantation.com/clubveg/, you'll get some awesome coupons that'll make you question why it's so affordable (that is just a joke!).  But seriously, you'll LOVE Sweet Tomatoes.  And they're both in the Crossroads, across from DTD.

You have nothing to worry about  .  You may want to bring something from home for storing leftovers like plastic wrap, foil or gallon size storage bags though.  We ended up grabbing some foil from Walmart when we did our shopping (also used it at the grill for our steaks & lobster tails too).


----------



## artemis4

At WBC now.  Our room is in tower 4, and everything is in great condition. We asked for a fireworks view, and we watched Illuminations and parts of the Fantasmic show (we assume) from the balcony tonight.  

DH is bowing to me for booking the resort.  As we pulled in, one daughter exclaimed that the resort looked like where people stay in the movies. When I told them it was where we were staying, the teen girl contingent in the car was awestruck.


----------



## nancy155

artemis4 said:


> At WBC now.  Our room is in tower 4, and everything is in great condition. We asked for a fireworks view, and we watched Illuminations and parts of the Fantasmic show (we assume) from the balcony tonight.
> 
> DH is bowing to me for booking the resort.  As we pulled in, one daughter exclaimed that the resort looked like where people stay in the movies. When I told them it was where we were staying, the teen girl contingent in the car was awestruck.



Great news!  I am glad your family loves the resort.  Our family loves it as well, I was just so impressed with the location of the resort as well as the layout.  Have a great vacation.. Looks like you are off to a good start.


----------



## ehrn

ClanHarrison said:
			
		

> Awww...don't ditch the diet yet (well...maybe a day or 2  ) because I know you will have no problems finding more than adequate meals for yourself that will be enjoyable & satisfying!  Flippers' menu has some great salad choices.  Ours were fresh & delicious http://www.flipperspizzeria.com/OurMenu/SaladsWraps/tabid/68/Default.aspx.  And you won't BE-LIEVE you didn't have to sacrifice your diet once you go to Sweet Tomatoes, and if you sign up for their Veg Club http://www.souplantation.com/clubveg/, you'll get some awesome coupons that'll make you question why it's so affordable (that is just a joke!).  But seriously, you'll LOVE Sweet Tomatoes.  And they're both in the Crossroads, across from DTD.
> 
> You have nothing to worry about  .  You may want to bring something from home for storing leftovers like plastic wrap, foil or gallon size storage bags though.  We ended up grabbing some foil from Walmart when we did our shopping (also used it at the grill for our steaks & lobster tails too).



I second this about the ziplock bags--i usually bring a handful of every size i have at home, and foil! I found that the rolls at the store were too big when i wanted to buy it there. For this trip, I picked up a smaller roll at Walgreens on sale, it's all ready to pack, lol.


----------



## Tarein

How is the tap water atBonnet Creek?  Can we just plan to refill water bottles or do we need to buy bottled water?

FYI, reserved a 2 bd deluxe from VS starting 10/23 and got our confirmation yesterday.  Can't wait!


----------



## HayGan

We will be checking out of WBC on Oct 22nd.  I wanted to see if there would be anyone else there at that time that might be interested in our Orlando Entertainment book.  We will be using very few of the coupons and I would gladly pass it along to someone else who might be planning on eating off site.


----------



## KWithers

HayGan said:
			
		

> We will be checking out of WBC on Oct 22nd.  I wanted to see if there would be anyone else there at that time that might be interested in our Orlando Entertainment book.  We will be using very few of the coupons and I would gladly pass it along to someone else who might be planning on eating off site.



There is a thread called "Bonnet Creek PAY IT FORWARD" in which an idea to pass on unused items formed.  Maybe you can message the thread originator to see about donating your book to one of the bins being used?  Very generous of you.


----------



## ottawafamilyof4

ehrn said:


> I second this about the ziplock bags--i usually bring a handful of every size i have at home, and foil! I found that the rolls at the store were too big when i wanted to buy it there. For this trip, I picked up a smaller roll at Walgreens on sale, it's all ready to pack, lol.



This is awesome news about Flippers and Souplantation. Thanks so much.


----------



## snoopy5386

Slowly making my way through the thread and I have a few questions.
We'll be staying with my inlaws (they are owners) in a 2 bedroom deluxe next month. We are going to attend MNSHHP the day we check in and we want to be at the party right at 4 pm since that day is the only time we'll be in the MK all week. Inlaws will be arriving at BC to check in around 10 am and we have no room requests, what are the chances that we'll get into our room before 4 pm? It would be much, much easier if we could get in early, get all our stuff unpacked, etc. before heading to the party instead of trying to do it after we get home from the party at 12:30 am, especially with our 6 and 2 year olds in tow.

We are planning on renting two toddler beds for the kids to sleep in with us in the 2nd bedroom. We have done this before at other Wyndham resorts and even at DVC resorts and there has been more than enough room to put the two toddler beds in the 2nd bedroom with us, usually one in between the beds and one at one end of the room. Can someone confirm for me that two toddler beds will fit in the 2nd bedroom with us?

Thanks!


----------



## MickeyMickey

HayGan said:


> We will be checking out of WBC on Oct 22nd.  I wanted to see if there would be anyone else there at that time that might be interested in our Orlando Entertainment book.  We will be using very few of the coupons and I would gladly pass it along to someone else who might be planning on eating off site.



We will be staying at BC from 10/20/12-10/27/12 and would love to have it!


----------



## alicia080979

We are currently booked with Disney for Nov. 24-Dec. 1 but I am hoping that there is availability for a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek because we would love to switch. We really enjoyed our stay there last April. Hoping to join this thread soon!


----------



## KWithers

snoopy5386 said:
			
		

> Slowly making my way through the thread and I have a few questions.
> We'll be staying with my inlaws (they are owners) in a 2 bedroom deluxe next month. We are going to attend MNSHHP the day we check in and we want to be at the party right at 4 pm since that day is the only time we'll be in the MK all week. Inlaws will be arriving at BC to check in around 10 am and we have no room requests, what are the chances that we'll get into our room before 4 pm? It would be much, much easier if we could get in early, get all our stuff unpacked, etc. before heading to the party instead of trying to do it after we get home from the party at 12:30 am, especially with our 6 and 2 year olds in tow.
> 
> We are planning on renting two toddler beds for the kids to sleep in with us in the 2nd bedroom. We have done this before at other Wyndham resorts and even at DVC resorts and there has been more than enough room to put the two toddler beds in the 2nd bedroom with us, usually one in between the beds and one at one end of the room. Can someone confirm for me that two toddler beds will fit in the 2nd bedroom with us?
> 
> Thanks!



Both times we stayed at WBC, we checked in at 8am.  We had no room requests.


----------



## blessedby3

snoopy5386 said:


> Slowly making my way through the thread and I have a few questions.
> We'll be staying with my inlaws (they are owners) in a 2 bedroom deluxe next month. We are going to attend MNSHHP the day we check in and we want to be at the party right at 4 pm since that day is the only time we'll be in the MK all week. Inlaws will be arriving at BC to check in around 10 am and we have no room requests, what are the chances that we'll get into our room before 4 pm? It would be much, much easier if we could get in early, get all our stuff unpacked, etc. before heading to the party instead of trying to do it after we get home from the party at 12:30 am, especially with our 6 and 2 year olds in tow.
> 
> We are planning on renting two toddler beds for the kids to sleep in with us in the 2nd bedroom. We have done this before at other Wyndham resorts and even at DVC resorts and there has been more than enough room to put the two toddler beds in the 2nd bedroom with us, usually one in between the beds and one at one end of the room. Can someone confirm for me that two toddler beds will fit in the 2nd bedroom with us?
> 
> Thanks!



Why not just rent one toddler bed for the little one and let the 6 yr old sleep in the second bed?  There are 2 double beds in the second bedroom.  Saves you money and space


----------



## Brian Noble

> We are going to attend MNSHHP the day we check in and we want to be at the party right at 4 pm since that day is the only time we'll be in the MK all week. Inlaws will be arriving at BC to check in around 10 am and we have no room requests, what are the chances that we'll get into our room before 4 pm? It would be much, much easier if we could get in early, get all our stuff unpacked, etc. before heading to the party instead of trying to do it after we get home from the party at 12:30 am, especially with our 6 and 2 year olds in tow.


You won't know for sure until it happens.  Have you already bought the Party tickets?  Is there another night you could go?  If so, it might be worth re-scheduling; for a variety of reasons, trying to do a late, non-refundable event on a travel day is risky.


----------



## Nixb19

Hi All...so I keep reading everywhere that unless you check in after the parking pass desk people leave, don't have your spouse, or lie about your income you have to deal with them trying to give you a hard sell on the time shares.

Does this happen to people who already own the timeshare?  If so, what time does the parking pass people usually leave?  We probably won't be at our hotel until around 6-6:30pm since we get in at 5:15 but got to get our car rental (yes we went with a rental for those of you who remember my previous posts ) then we will probably go grocery shopping before we check in to save some time.

Thanks all!


----------



## KWithers

Nixb19 said:
			
		

> Hi All...so I keep reading everywhere that unless you check in after the parking pass desk people leave, don't have your spouse, or lie about your income you have to deal with them trying to give you a hard sell on the time shares.
> 
> Does this happen to people who already own the timeshare?  If so, what time does the parking pass people usually leave?  We probably won't be at our hotel until around 6-6:30pm since we get in at 5:15 but got to get our car rental (yes we went with a rental for those of you who remember my previous posts ) then we will probably go grocery shopping before we check in to save some time.
> 
> Thanks all!



We never had an issue with them. The last time, they asked if we wanted to attend the tour and we declined. Never heard about it again. That was in April.  Is this hard sell situation new or did we just luck out both times we stayed?


----------



## Nixb19

I just thought of another question...does the bus schedule come out monthly or is it standard for most months?  I am trying to plan my vacation as much as possible and would love any advice about it, thanks!  Sorry for all the questions all, just excited & glad I get control this time.


----------



## Nixb19

KWithers said:


> We never had an issue with them. The last time, they asked if we wanted to attend the tour and we declined. Never heard about it again. That was in April.  Is this hard sell situation new or did we just luck out both times we stayed?



Yeah I kept reading on other threads about WBC that they are pretty annoying with their trying to sell the time shares to people and how they will not only bother you at the desk but continually call your room phone.  Not sure if the people who have had these issues were TS holders or if they just booked not using points.


----------



## thelionqueen

Brian Noble said:


> You won't know for sure until it happens.  Have you already bought the Party tickets?  Is there another night you could go?  If so, it might be worth re-scheduling; for a variety of reasons, trying to do a late, non-refundable event on a travel day is risky.



I agree with Brian.  To get the most out of MNSSHP you really need to stay until the bitter end (people clear out and you have the entire park to yourself mostly).  If you haven't bought your tickets yet, and can, I'd switch nights.  It is SUCH an awesome event, you should be rested before going.  I couldn't imagine going on the day of arrival, but that's just me.

If you have to go on that night, and you can't get into your room until 4, I would say to pack a bag of clothes and relax at the pool until the party or until the room is ready.  enjoy!


----------



## snoopy5386

Brian Noble said:


> You won't know for sure until it happens.  Have you already bought the Party tickets?  Is there another night you could go?  If so, it might be worth re-scheduling; for a variety of reasons, trying to do a late, non-refundable event on a travel day is risky.



It's complicated (of course!). It isn't our immediate family's travel day. We arrive Saturday and will be staying Saturday night in our DVC timeshare. SIL lives locally and will be coming over on Sunday. Due to her work schedule, we can only do the halloween party with her on Sunday night and we all want to do it together. It is MIL and FIL's travel day, but they are on the first flight out so I am optimistic that they will get there in time. There in no way in heck I would be doing the halloween party after getting on a 7:30 am flight, but they are ok with it. 

We haven't bought tickets yet, but I do get a DVC advance purchase discount so I will be buying them in advance, probably on Saturday while we are staying at AKL.


----------



## snoopy5386

blessedby3 said:


> Why not just rent one toddler bed for the little one and let the 6 yr old sleep in the second bed?  There are 2 double beds in the second bedroom.  Saves you money and space



But then DH and I would have to share a double!! We sleep in a king at home so sleeping in a double is like torture. Plus the kids would fight over who gets to sleep in which bed.


----------



## blessedby3

snoopy5386 said:


> But then DH and I would have to share a double!! We sleep in a king at home so sleeping in a double is like torture. Plus the kids would fight over who gets to sleep in which bed.


I understand completely
What about having the kids sleep with you...one in each bed?  Or are they horrible to sleep with?  I have one dd that is a pain to sleep with, but the youngest is fine.  We just use a bedrail with the youngest and one of us sleeps with her.
Not sure about the space in the bedroom since our first trip to BC will be in a month  Hopefully it will work out for you.


----------



## laborrn2

We are staying at BC in November in a 4 BR Presidential (11 of us)....

We will be shopping on arrival... what kinds of things do I need to buy for a 7 night stay?  (besides obviously groceries...)

Do I need extra TP?  Are there enough bowls and spoons for cereal in the am or should I get disposable?  Laundry detergent?

Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

laborrn2 said:


> We are staying at BC in November in a 4 BR Presidential (11 of us)....
> 
> We will be shopping on arrival... what kinds of things do I need to buy for a 7 night stay?  (besides obviously groceries...)
> 
> Do I need extra TP?  Are there enough bowls and spoons for cereal in the am or should I get disposable?  Laundry detergent?
> 
> Thanks!



There is usually enough silverware/bowls/etc in a unit for the maximum capacity of the unit (Same for towels/ etc).   You may want to consider bringing (or packing) dish washer detergent and/or laundry detergent so you can start a load when you leave the room for the day.      If you don't want to buy something while down there,   you could always get some of those self-contained packets/pod things at home,  then throw some in a ziplock bag in your luggage for the trip.


----------



## snoopy5386

blessedby3 said:


> I understand completely
> What about having the kids sleep with you...one in each bed?  Or are they horrible to sleep with?  I have one dd that is a pain to sleep with, but the youngest is fine.  We just use a bedrail with the youngest and one of us sleeps with her.
> Not sure about the space in the bedroom since our first trip to BC will be in a month  Hopefully it will work out for you.



They are pretty horrible to sleep with! Kicking and rolling and grinding teeth. Bed hogs!! We've done the toddler bed thing before and it really is the best way for us all to get some sleep. Well worth the money to rent them!


----------



## leeer1

laborrn2 said:
			
		

> We are staying at BC in November in a 4 BR Presidential (11 of us)....
> 
> We will be shopping on arrival... what kinds of things do I need to buy for a 7 night stay?  (besides obviously groceries...)
> 
> Do I need extra TP?  Are there enough bowls and spoons for cereal in the am or should I get disposable?  Laundry detergent?
> 
> Thanks!



There will be plenty of tp.  And there will be extras tucked in the room.

Silverware, depending on the size of the room, should be enough for one meal for everyone. but there may not be enough for another meal without washing some dishes.  There it's usually detergent under the sink in the kitchen for a few washes.  More can be picked up from housekeeping if needed.

From the places I have started in, there us usually 1 packet of laundry detergent already in the room.  I think more can be picked up at the front desk or housekeeping had some,I think.


----------



## KWithers

leeer1 said:
			
		

> There will be plenty of tp.  And there will be extras tucked in the room.
> 
> Silverware, depending on the size of the room, should be enough for one meal for everyone. but there may not be enough for another meal without washing some dishes.  There it's usually detergent under the sink in the kitchen for a few washes.  More can be picked up from housekeeping if needed.
> 
> From the places I have started in, there us usually 1 packet of laundry detergent already in the room.  I think more can be picked up at the front desk or housekeeping had some,I think.



I believe they charge for extra laundry detergent.  We brought our own last time.


----------



## SalandJeff

Does anyone know if they sell Disney DVDs in the store at WBC?  The new tinkerbell movie comes out on 10/23 when we will be at WBC.  The 23rd is dd's birthday, so I would love to be able to get it for her.

As an alternative, I wonder if we could get a package from Amazon while there ... has anyone done this?


----------



## carlbarry

Nixb19 said:


> Hi All...so I keep reading everywhere that unless you check in after the parking pass desk people leave, don't have your spouse, or lie about your income you have to deal with them trying to give you a hard sell on the time shares.
> 
> Does this happen to people who already own the timeshare?  If so, what time does the parking pass people usually leave?  We probably won't be at our hotel until around 6-6:30pm since we get in at 5:15 but got to get our car rental (yes we went with a rental for those of you who remember my previous posts ) then we will probably go grocery shopping before we check in to save some time.
> 
> Thanks all!



Yes, it happens to timeshare owners!  They call it "Owner's Update," supposedly to tell you the "latest news about your timeshare."  The funny thing is, if you go, and have no interest in buying more points, the sales weasel will indignantly demand to know why you took the "tour" if you had no interest in buying.


----------



## Billy0077

Back after 11 days...Bonnet Creek was amazing looking forward to booking my trip through VS again next year at BCR! Amazing is a understatement! 
Tower 6 Presidential two bedroom! 
Pro's...EVERYTHING Was great!!! Clean, well kept and decorate! Pools were clean, staff was accommodating and friendly! Grills to BBQ! Everything you need to cook in kitchen! Beds and Pillows were comfortable! Showers had great water pressure! Dining table was nice and big! Couches and leather chair with ottoman was very comfortable! Love this room!!! Hope to get it again in the future! Costco 10-15 minutes away!

Con WIFI SUCKED! LOL I will take that any day though with how great this place is!!! Ipads wouldn't stay connected and kept getting bumped off with the lab top! 

On the 17th floor of tower six they have a VIP presidential suit for presidential owners to view the fireworks and to watch TV!  Nice room with a great view of the fireworks! Never read anyone write about this room, so I thought I would share!  Explore there are a lot of little things that make this place so special! From the garbage shoots  at the end of the tower to the great restaurants in the new hotel! 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Aggiegrl

Billy0077 said:


> On the 17th floor of tower six they have a VIP presidential suit for presidential owners to view the fireworks and to watch TV!  Nice room with a great view of the fireworks! Never read anyone write about this room, so I thought I would share!



You are not an owner and they allowed you to use the suite?  I was under the impression that this was for owners only.  Did they tell you about it at check in or do you just stumble across it and no questions were asked?


----------



## DCTooTall

SalandJeff said:


> Does anyone know if they sell Disney DVDs in the store at WBC?  The new tinkerbell movie comes out on 10/23 when we will be at WBC.  The 23rd is dd's birthday, so I would love to be able to get it for her.
> 
> As an alternative, I wonder if we could get a package from Amazon while there ... has anyone done this?



I don't know if they sell DVD's  (Never paid attention),  But even if they have a few,  i doubt they'd have release day type inventory.

As for an Amazon package....   Yes,  you should be able to get one delivered.  People ship stuff to themselves on a regular basis at the resort.... from Luggage, to bottled water,   etc.        Usually you would ship it to yourself, "Care of" the Bonnet Creek Resort.... and it helps if you can someone include your checkin date or room number [if you know it].     I haven't done it personally though,  so my recommendation would be to contact the resort directly to check on their policies and requirements to have a package shipped to you at the resort.


----------



## snoopy5386

Do they have life vests available at the pools or should we bring our own?


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

I have a question that hopefully some of you know the answer to. I've stayed in a 4 bedroom presidental before (and loved it). Last time it was just two families so a parking pass really wasn't an issue. We were issued two at check in.  This time it's 3 couples and two singles all coming from different directions and different days. Will getting 5 parking passes be a problem? We won't be going over the limit of people (12) but will not be checking in at the same time.


----------



## DCTooTall

Grumpy's Wife said:


> I have a question that hopefully some of you know the answer to. I've stayed in a 4 bedroom presidental before (and loved it). Last time it was just two families so a parking pass really wasn't an issue. We were issued two at check in.  This time it's 3 couples and two singles all coming from different directions and different days. Will getting 5 parking passes be a problem? We won't be going over the limit of people (12) but will not be checking in at the same time.



I've had no problem requesting 3 parking passes for a 2bdrm before,   so I don't think you'll have a problem with getting 5 for a 4bdrm.     I just requested the multiple passes when I checked in and got my pass and then gave it to the other people who needed them when they arrived.


----------



## Billy0077

snoopy5386 said:


> Do they have life vests available at the pools or should we bring our own?



No life vests! Only place I saw life vest were at the Disney Water Parks!


----------



## Billy0077

Aggiegrl said:


> You are not an owner and they allowed you to use the suite?  I was under the impression that this was for owners only.  Did they tell you about it at check in or do you just stumble across it and no questions were asked?



Not a owner just stumbled across it one evening!  Didn't know it was for owners only until I asked the front desk about it when we were leaving!


----------



## Senator Tressel

Can someone find out whether a wired connection still exists at WBC where you can bring your own router? Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

Senator Tressel said:


> Can someone find out whether a wired connection still exists at WBC where you can bring your own router? Thanks!



I'm assuming there would be.   Tower 6 has always had wireless,  but when I stayed in it last year I could also use the wired connection.

Plus,  since the phone system uses IP Phones,  They can't just dismantle the networking in each tower which the wired connections piggy-backed on.  


I can verify though if needed when I head down in a few weeks.


----------



## am12pm

DCTooTall said:


> I'm assuming there would be.   Tower 6 has always had wireless,  but when I stayed in it last year I could also use the wired connection.
> 
> Plus,  since the phone system uses IP Phones,  They can't just dismantle the networking in each tower which the wired connections piggy-backed on.
> 
> 
> I can verify though if needed when I head down in a few weeks.



Could you please verify re the wired connection?  It seems like someone in Tower 6 recently had a tough time holding a connection via wifi.  If needed and the condo is capable, I don't mind bringing a router in our to stay connected with fewer glitches.

Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

am12pm said:


> Could you please verify re the wired connection?  It seems like someone in Tower 6 recently had a tough time holding a connection via wifi.  If needed and the condo is capable, I don't mind bringing a router in our to stay connected with fewer glitches.
> 
> Thanks!



Will do.

  Not sure though on if you may still run into issues due to channel interference.   (Same thing you run into with apartment buildings if you and your neighbor both have wireless networks running on the same wifi channel)


----------



## am12pm

DCTooTall said:


> Will do.
> 
> Not sure though on if you may still run into issues due to channel interference.   (Same thing you run into with apartment buildings if you and your neighbor both have wireless networks running on the same wifi channel)



Thanks!

Yes, that interference may be a bit of an issue...ugh!  Guess EVERYTHING can't be perfect.


----------



## ibob52

DCTooTall said:


> Will do.
> 
> Not sure though on if you may still run into issues due to channel interference.   (Same thing you run into with apartment buildings if you and your neighbor both have wireless networks running on the same wifi channel)



When I travel with laptop & router ... YMMV

I have had zero issue with interference at Hilton's and  WBC (May 2012)

or for that matter @ home =  200+ unit  complex. 

my2cents



I do suggest bringing your own cables (WBC ethernet cable had a broken connector)


----------



## Annie78

FWIW, I was on the phone with the front desk a few days ago and they assured me I would have a wired ethernet connection option in addition to WiFi (I'll be in Tower 6).


----------



## thelionqueen

OK so we are going @ Halloween, and we always decorated our windows/doors with Halloween decorations...does anyone do this at WBC?


----------



## BarryS

am12pm said:


> Could you please verify re the wired connection?  It seems like someone in Tower 6 recently had a tough time holding a connection via wifi.  If needed and the condo is capable, I don't mind bringing a router in our to stay connected with fewer glitches.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm here now in Tower 2. I have a decent wifi signal, and there is a wired connection as well.


----------



## mandysmom

am12pm said:


> Could you please verify re the wired connection?  It seems like someone in Tower 6 recently had a tough time holding a connection via wifi.  If needed and the condo is capable, I don't mind bringing a router in our to stay connected with fewer glitches.
> 
> Thanks!



We brought a router with us on our recent two week stay last month in Tower 3. Initially, we didn't set up the router, and found that we were getting kicked off the wifi pretty frequently. Once we hooked up the router, we had no wifi issues at all.


----------



## am12pm

BarryS said:


> I'm here now in Tower 2. I have a decent wifi signal, and there is a wired connection as well.



Thanks for the update Barry!


----------



## southbound

Hi everyone... was hoping I could get some opinions on a good Mexican restaurant not too far from WBC.  We are renting a car, so driving isn't a problem.  I really like places with salsa bars if possible.  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## KWithers

southbound said:
			
		

> Hi everyone... was hoping I could get some opinions on a good Mexican restaurant not too far from WBC.  We are renting a car, so driving isn't a problem.  I really like places with salsa bars if possible.  Thanks so much for your help!



I had a craving for Mexican last time we stayed!  We ate at Chevy's and it was very good!


----------



## monkeyjuce

Staying here in a 2br unit and while having a kitchen will save us money, I am on vacation and don't want to cook. Is there a Boston Market or something comparable so I can pick it up on our way out of the parks and bring it 'home' to cook. Also, I don't mind heat and eat if it is done well. My DD is a pescitarian (she only eats fish) so that is a consideration. 
The rest of the family eats meat though so she may just be eating side dishes if need be. Any suggestions?


----------



## AeroKU

So we booked a 2 bedroom deluxe from 11/11-11/18 through my wife's uncle who owns Wyndham points.  We are now considering upgrading to a 3 bedroom deluxe because my dad is going to join us in FL.  My wife's uncle does not have any more points for the year.  Would it be possible to go through Ken Price to get enough points to upgrade for the week?  Is that even possible (upgrading a current reservation with a different owner)?


----------



## southbound

KWithers said:


> I had a craving for Mexican last time we stayed!  We ate at Chevy's and it was very good!





Thanks for the input.  Will definitely check it out.  I love spicy foods and Mexican is my favourite.


----------



## carlbarry

AeroKU said:


> So we booked a 2 bedroom deluxe from 11/11-11/18 through my wife's uncle who owns Wyndham points.  We are now considering upgrading to a 3 bedroom deluxe because my dad is going to join us in FL.  My wife's uncle does not have any more points for the year.  Would it be possible to go through Ken Price to get enough points to upgrade for the week?  Is that even possible (upgrading a current reservation with a different owner)?



Wyndham owners are no longer allowed to transfer points to each other.  This was a very popular feature, as it saved you from losing points at the end of the year.  But Wyndham claimed that we voted to eliminate that ability.  Wyndham WILL rent you the points, though, at an inflated price.  I believe they charge $10 per 1,000 points.


----------



## DCTooTall

AeroKU said:


> So we booked a 2 bedroom deluxe from 11/11-11/18 through my wife's uncle who owns Wyndham points.  We are now considering upgrading to a 3 bedroom deluxe because my dad is going to join us in FL.  My wife's uncle does not have any more points for the year.  Would it be possible to go through Ken Price to get enough points to upgrade for the week?  Is that even possible (upgrading a current reservation with a different owner)?





carlbarry said:


> Wyndham owners are no longer allowed to transfer points to each other.  This was a very popular feature, as it saved you from losing points at the end of the year.  But Wyndham claimed that we voted to eliminate that ability.  Wyndham WILL rent you the points, though, at an inflated price.  I believe they charge $10 per 1,000 points.



It's a bit cheaper within the 90 day window to rent points however.

the BIGGER issue however for you is that from a quick search I just did,  there are no 3bdrm units left available for the week you are staying.  Even if you could get the points,  The resort itself does not have any rooms available to upgrade too.


----------



## Janet Hill

AeroKU said:


> So we booked a 2 bedroom deluxe from 11/11-11/18 through my wife's uncle who owns Wyndham points.  We are now considering upgrading to a 3 bedroom deluxe because my dad is going to join us in FL.  My wife's uncle does not have any more points for the year.  Would it be possible to go through Ken Price to get enough points to upgrade for the week?  Is that even possible (upgrading a current reservation with a different owner)?



Is your uncle VIP?  If so, then he can upgrade the unit at no additional point cost.  If not then as previously state your uncle can rent at $10/1000 from Wyndham.


----------



## BarryS

I rented a 2 Bedroom Deluxe through Vacation Strategy for 8 nights at a price of $745.

We had originally planned to stay 12 nights and had booked it that way, but both of our jobs changed and we had to cut the trip short. Fortunately, Vacation Strategy is very accommodating and has a great cancellation policy. They were happy to change the duration and dates of the trip for us, and I'm happy to recommend them to anyone wanting to stay at Bonnet Creek.

We arrived at the resort around 2pm on 9/21 and were told our room was not ready yet. I gave them my phone number so they could call when the room was ready, and requested a fireworks view if available. I skipped the parking pass desk to avoid the timeshare pitch, and we went to Downtown Disney. Not 30 minutes later, they called saying the room was ready. We came back and got our keys to room 432 in Tower 2.

Our room was at the very end of the west hall. The balcony overlooked the parking lot and had a view of the golf course and the top of the bowling pins at Pop Century. The 2nd bedroom window overlooked the lake, the playground, and had a nice view of the Epcot fireworks. Because our kids are so young, we either watched the fireworks from this window before bed, or they were already asleep before the fireworks started. Still, it was a nice touch being able to watch from our room.

The room was very nice (recently updated) and very large - perfect for our family of 5. We put our 2 and 3 year old girls in the 2nd bedroom, and set up our pack-n-play in the master bedroom for our 7-month old son. It was so nice to have the living room for the kids to play. I can't imagine what the trip would have been like if we had all been crammed into a regular hotel room!

We did not take advantage of all the resort amenities, but we did use the kiddie pool at the main building and the one between Towers 2 and 3. They were very fun for the kids, and a nice break from the heat and humidity.

We did not use the shuttle because we drove our minivan, and since we had AP's we did not have to pay for parking at Disney.

Overall, it was a great trip. Bonnet Creek is a great resort with an awesome location, and Vacation Strategy made it easy and affordable for us to stay there. I can't wait to go back!


----------



## Beemitchcowski

Wow! What an awesome price! We were there last May and loved it as well!


----------



## dunmandie

We are here now and this place has exceeded all our expectations!  We are in a 2 bedroom rented through Vacation Strategy.  Arrived at noon and room was ready.  Checked lowest income on form at parking pass desk and have not been contacted since.  (Also made hubby wait in car)  Room is plenty big (almost too big, there are only 3 of us) and very nice.  Granite counter, new sofa, no rips.  Wifi also has been no problem at all.  Would VERY highly recommend Bonnet Creek to anyone.  We are in tower 2 with a lake/pool view.  Do have to say, if we came again would choose tower 6, 9 year old DS loves the pirate pool the best.  But cannot complain about anything.  Best money we ever spent.  DH is happy and very impressed.  So many tips found on these boards came in handy.  Thanks to all who posted!


----------



## am12pm

Thanks to all those who have just returned from Bonnet Creek or who are currently there giving us all a great breakdown on everything!

I'm headed that way in a few weeks and will hopefully return the favor!!


----------



## wgeo

BarryS said:


> I rented a 2 Bedroom Deluxe through Vacation Strategy for 8 nights at a price of $745.
> 
> We had originally planned to stay 12 nights and had booked it that way, but both of our jobs changed and we had to cut the trip short. Fortunately, Vacation Strategy is very accommodating and has a great cancellation policy. They were happy to change the duration and dates of the trip for us, and I'm happy to recommend them to anyone wanting to stay at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> We arrived at the resort around 2pm on 9/21 and were told our room was not ready yet. I gave them my phone number so they could call when the room was ready, and requested a fireworks view if available. I skipped the parking pass desk to avoid the timeshare pitch, and we went to Downtown Disney. Not 30 minutes later, they called saying the room was ready. We came back and got our keys to room 432 in Tower 2.
> 
> Our room was at the very end of the west hall. The balcony overlooked the parking lot and had a view of the golf course and the top of the bowling pins at Pop Century. The 2nd bedroom window overlooked the lake, the playground, and had a nice view of the Epcot fireworks. Because our kids are so young, we either watched the fireworks from this window before bed, or they were already asleep before the fireworks started. Still, it was a nice touch being able to watch from our room.
> 
> The room was very nice (recently updated) and very large - perfect for our family of 5. We put our 2 and 3 year old girls in the 2nd bedroom, and set up our pack-n-play in the master bedroom for our 7-month old son. It was so nice to have the living room for the kids to play. I can't imagine what the trip would have been like if we had all been crammed into a regular hotel room!
> 
> We did not take advantage of all the resort amenities, but we did use the kiddie pool at the main building and the one between Towers 2 and 3. They were very fun for the kids, and a nice break from the heat and humidity.
> 
> We did not use the shuttle because we drove our minivan, and since we had AP's we did not have to pay for parking at Disney.
> 
> Overall, it was a great trip. Bonnet Creek is a great resort with an awesome location, and Vacation Strategy made it easy and affordable for us to stay there. I can't wait to go back!



Thanks for posting your review, glad you had a great time!

One question - did you ever go back and get your parking pass?  Trying to decide if we can skip that.

Also, does anyone happen to know what time they close the slides?

Thanks!


----------



## SalandJeff

We are renting points from an owner.  Are we able to call the resort to discuss the room request or anything else?  Our name is on the ressie.  The owner we rented from is a platinum owner, so he can make a specific room request, right?  We have a late arrival, and the last time we had one, she could barely find a room, never mind meet any of our request.

Also, are owners "allowed" to rent their points?  I know everything refers to us as guests of the owner.  Obviously, there are a lot of Wyndham owners who rent resort points commercially.  Does Wyndham allow this or is it kind of don't ask/don't tell.


----------



## BarryS

wgeo said:


> Thanks for posting your review, glad you had a great time!
> 
> One question - did you ever go back and get your parking pass?  Trying to decide if we can skip that.
> 
> Also, does anyone happen to know what time they close the slides?
> 
> Thanks!



I never went back for the parking pass  The room key opens the gate, and nobody ever gave me any grief for not having the hang tag.

Don't know about the slides though.


----------



## kmb584

I'm loving all of the reviews.  Our first WBC stay begins October 23rd!  I hope I have just as good to report back.


----------



## Senator Tressel

I've been given grief about the parking pass. When I was going in the gate ready put the card in there, the gate person asked to see my parking pass. I picked it up off the dashboard and showed it to them. They obviously don't realize that it is an obstruction to have it hanging on your mirror, so of course I'm not going to leave it hanging there while I'm driving. The attendant told me I needed to have it visible. I basically told them that I was not going to do that.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I believe they charge $10 per 1,000 points.


$8 if you do it online rather than by phone.


----------



## carlbarry

Senator Tressel said:


> I've been given grief about the parking pass. When I was going in the gate ready put the card in there, the gate person asked to see my parking pass. I picked it up off the dashboard and showed it to them. They obviously don't realize that it is an obstruction to have it hanging on your mirror, so of course I'm not going to leave it hanging there while I'm driving. The attendant told me I needed to have it visible. I basically told them that I was not going to do that.



In some jurisdictions it is illegal to drive with something like that hanging from the mirror.  I know that is the case here in NYC with the handicapped parking tags.


----------



## jpaxton1118

Is BC strict like Disney with how many people are in a room. We have 5 and a 1 bedroom would work perfect for us because my youngest is 3 and tiny. We just don't need all the extra space of the 2 bedroom.

Also I saw someone post about toddler beds. Can you rent them at the resort?


----------



## Janet Hill

jpaxton1118 said:


> Is BC strict like Disney with how many people are in a room. We have 5 and a 1 bedroom would work perfect for us because my youngest is 3 and tiny. We just don't need all the extra space of the 2 bedroom.
> 
> Also I saw someone post about toddler beds. Can you rent them at the resort?



They are strict so be sure to not have everyone with you at check in and don't list all 5 as being in the room.


----------



## kchristopher

We returned on 10/6 from a week at WBC.  It was our first Disney trip.  We had our 8 and 5 yr old children and my mother in law, in addition to my wife and myself.  Stayed in a 3br deluxe booked through Vacation Strategy ($899 for the week).

Everything went as well as it could have.  First, no problems at all with VS.  I called about ten days out to submit a room request and was told that we were set up for a split reservation - 1 day, then 6 in a different room.  The representative changed it to a full week in one unit.  

We got there at 12:30 pm with hopes that arriving early would help us possibly get the view/room we requested, but fully expecting to have to kill a few hours before being allowed to check in.  We were shocked when the rep said, "you are in tower 6, pool view, and you may check in now".

Unit was on the third floor, so view was limited - but nice.  And the unit was perfect.  No furniture problems.  Beds were comfortable.  Staff was friendly.  I had no problem with the parking pass lady.  Unplugged the phone and overrode the AC (thanks to helpful tips from this board).

The location is really nice.  No problem driving to the parks and even coming  back to rest a few hours mid day.  This really makes it easy to visit multiple parks in a day.

The food and prices at the pizza bar and Escudos are great (much more reasonable than the pool bar / restaurant at the hotel).  So convenient to be able to grab dinner there after a long day at parks.

I kind of thought that taking the kids to DW was my duty, and once it was over with, I wouldn't be back.  But, WBC made it an enjoyable vacation.  I plan to go back - and spend more time at the resort than the parks.

One note:  Haven't been reading while on vacay, so this may be old news - but they have the pool and lazy river at the main bldg shut down for renovation.  There are guys out there with masonry saws doing work.  I assume that they may not even be putting people in those rooms, as the noise would be tough to deal with.

Thanks to all of you for posting here.  The info I gained from reading this board saved me money and time - and made my family's first Disney vacation pretty close to perfect.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

kchristopher said:


> We returned on 10/6 from a week at WBC.  It was our first Disney trip.  We had our 8 and 5 yr old children and my mother in law, in addition to my wife and myself.  Stayed in a 3br deluxe booked through Vacation Strategy ($899 for the week).
> 
> Everything went as well as it could have.  First, no problems at all with VS.  I called about ten days out to submit a room request and was told that we were set up for a split reservation - 1 day, then 6 in a different room.  The representative changed it to a full week in one unit.
> 
> We got there at 12:30 pm with hopes that arriving early would help us possibly get the view/room we requested, but fully expecting to have to kill a few hours before being allowed to check in.  We were shocked when the rep said, "you are in tower 6, pool view, and you may check in now".
> 
> Unit was on the third floor, so view was limited - but nice.  And the unit was perfect.  No furniture problems.  Beds were comfortable.  Staff was friendly.  I had no problem with the parking pass lady.  Unplugged the phone and overrode the AC (thanks to helpful tips from this board).
> 
> The location is really nice.  No problem driving to the parks and even coming  back to rest a few hours mid day.  This really makes it easy to visit multiple parks in a day.
> 
> The food and prices at the pizza bar and Escudos are great (much more reasonable than the pool bar / restaurant at the hotel).  So convenient to be able to grab dinner there after a long day at parks.
> 
> I kind of thought that taking the kids to DW was my duty, and once it was over with, I wouldn't be back.  But, WBC made it an enjoyable vacation.  I plan to go back - and spend more time at the resort than the parks.
> 
> One note:  Haven't been reading while on vacay, so this may be old news - but they have the pool and lazy river at the main bldg shut down for renovation.  There are guys out there with masonry saws doing work.  I assume that they may not even be putting people in those rooms, as the noise would be tough to deal with.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for posting here.  The info I gained from reading this board saved me money and time - and made my family's first Disney vacation pretty close to perfect.



Part 3 has been opened. You should post it there. Here's the link.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2951974&page=11


----------



## wgeo

kchristopher said:


> We returned on 10/6 from a week at WBC.  It was our first Disney trip.  We had our 8 and 5 yr old children and my mother in law, in addition to my wife and myself.  Stayed in a 3br deluxe booked through Vacation Strategy ($899 for the week).
> 
> Everything went as well as it could have.  First, no problems at all with VS.  I called about ten days out to submit a room request and was told that we were set up for a split reservation - 1 day, then 6 in a different room.  The representative changed it to a full week in one unit.
> 
> We got there at 12:30 pm with hopes that arriving early would help us possibly get the view/room we requested, but fully expecting to have to kill a few hours before being allowed to check in.  We were shocked when the rep said, "you are in tower 6, pool view, and you may check in now".
> 
> Unit was on the third floor, so view was limited - but nice.  And the unit was perfect.  No furniture problems.  Beds were comfortable.  Staff was friendly.  I had no problem with the parking pass lady.  Unplugged the phone and overrode the AC (thanks to helpful tips from this board).
> 
> The location is really nice.  No problem driving to the parks and even coming  back to rest a few hours mid day.  This really makes it easy to visit multiple parks in a day.
> 
> The food and prices at the pizza bar and Escudos are great (much more reasonable than the pool bar / restaurant at the hotel).  So convenient to be able to grab dinner there after a long day at parks.
> 
> I kind of thought that taking the kids to DW was my duty, and once it was over with, I wouldn't be back.  But, WBC made it an enjoyable vacation.  I plan to go back - and spend more time at the resort than the parks.
> 
> One note:  Haven't been reading while on vacay, so this may be old news - but they have the pool and lazy river at the main bldg shut down for renovation.  There are guys out there with masonry saws doing work.  I assume that they may not even be putting people in those rooms, as the noise would be tough to deal with.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for posting here.  The info I gained from reading this board saved me money and time - and made my family's first Disney vacation pretty close to perfect.



Thanks for letting us know, glad you had a great trip!

Any chance you remember what time they close the slides down?  We're leaving in a few days and my kids really want to know if they can slide on our first day!  Thanks


----------



## katallo

Does anyone know if the peeling sofas have been replaced throughout the resort?


----------



## kchristopher

wgeo said:


> Thanks for letting us know, glad you had a great trip!
> 
> Any chance you remember what time they close the slides down?  We're leaving in a few days and my kids really want to know if they can slide on our first day!  Thanks



Not sure about the pirate ship one, as my kids were a little too small to use it.  But the other one closed at 6 pm.  As they are both staffed by lifeguards, they probably both close at 6.


----------



## wgeo

kchristopher said:


> Not sure about the pirate ship one, as my kids were a little too small to use it.  But the other one closed at 6 pm.  As they are both staffed by lifeguards, they probably both close at 6.



Thank you!


----------



## Chelley00

Checked in today.  8th floor tower 4.  We can see Spaceship Earth right in front of our balcony, Tower of Terror to the left and the Characters in Flight balloon from the 2nd and 3rd bedrooms.   We have a 3 bedroom deluxe. Everything is in perfect condition including the furniture.  

Once the parking pass lady found out both my mom and I were married and we had left our spouses at home on Indiana she wanted nothing to do with us ;-)

Kids are swimming in the tower four pool now.  They don't even know there's a pool slide somewhere yet.


----------



## Bellamouse

Chelley00 said:


> Checked in today.  8th floor tower 4.  We can see Spaceship Earth right in front of our balcony, Tower of Terror to the left and the Characters in Flight balloon from the 2nd and 3rd bedrooms.   We have a 3 bedroom deluxe. Everything is in perfect condition including the furniture.
> 
> Once the parking pass lady found out both my mom and I were married and we had left our spouses at home on Indiana she wanted nothing to do with us ;-)
> 
> Kids are swimming in the tower four pool now.  They don't even know there's a pool slide somewhere yet.



We were on the 8th floor of Tower 4 as well, and couldn't see Spaceship Earth at all??  That's what I wanted most.... but I got over it   .   You must be in a different wing or something.  We were in room 874.    Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Karlzmom

11th floor, tower 6.  No view of Epcot.   Can see DTD.  Parking pass lady was obnoxious.  Even after I checked "unemployed" and "under 30k".  I don't want to even talk to anyone around here again!  Unplugged phones to try and be safe.   Room is beautiful.


----------



## Karlzmom

Sorry. Double post


----------



## southbound

Checked in last night. Got our fireworks view and Epcot is so close, it's fantastic!  It was late, so didn't check out resort yet, but all was good in our 2 bdrm deluxe unit. New sofa and wifi working great so far!  Off to MNSSHP tonight!


----------



## kellyjo35

I've skimmed through about 50 of the 248 pages of this thread and understand that if you wait to under 60 days you get a better rate. We are going Jan 31 - Feb 3 2013. 

Currently, I got a quote for a 1 BR deluxe for $365 total. What are the chances of getting a better price if I wait? I'm nervous that they will sell out!

(Sorry if this has already been discussed)


----------



## sksjasams

kellyjo35 said:


> I've skimmed through about 50 of the 248 pages of this thread and understand that if you wait to under 60 days you get a better rate. We are going Jan 31 - Feb 3 2013.
> 
> Currently, I got a quote for a 1 BR deluxe for $365 total. What are the chances of getting a better price if I wait? I'm nervous that they will sell out!
> 
> (Sorry if this has already been discussed)



I think rather than waiting you should try to get more quotes so you can compare prices.  They really do vary greatly.  Here are some owners that have been recommended on the disboards.  Just try googling to find their websites.

Vacation Upgrades
Vacation Strategy
Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals
Farrells Vacations
myresortnetwork.com - owner Aaron Washburn
5 star resorts

The best quote I received was from Aaron Washburn.  He has been extra nice and very prompt and helpful with communication.

I don't think there is one owner who always has the best price, so I would contact as many as you can.  Good luck!


----------



## kellyjo35

sksjasams said:


> I think rather than waiting you should try to get more quotes so you can compare prices.  They really do vary greatly.  Here are some owners that have been recommended on the disboards.  Just try googling to find their websites.
> 
> Vacation Upgrades
> Vacation Strategy
> Sun or Snow Vacation Rentals
> Farrells Vacations
> myresortnetwork.com - owner Aaron Washburn
> 5 star resorts
> 
> The best quote I received was from Aaron Washburn.  He has been extra nice and very prompt and helpful with communication.
> 
> I don't think there is one owner who always has the best price, so I would contact as many as you can.  Good luck!



Vacation Strategy has been my best one - (the price quoted was from them). I wonder if I book and then they have something cheaper in the 60 day period if I can rebook. Their cancellation policy is all money back minus initial deposit that can be applied towards a future reservation which technically I would be doing....


----------



## sksjasams

kellyjo35 said:


> Vacation Strategy has been my best one - (the price quoted was from them). I wonder if I book and then they have something cheaper in the 60 day period if I can rebook. Their cancellation policy is all money back minus initial deposit that can be applied towards a future reservation which technically I would be doing....



You should email or call and ask them.  I almost think that some of them give a lower quote, knowing they will be able to rebook at 60 days, so that has already been taken into account with the quote you get.  But, I could be wrong.  Plus every owner is different.


----------



## HayGan

We checked in about 1 hour ago and to say I am disappointed with our unit would be an understatement.  We are on the first floor of Bldg 6.  We have a view of the parking lot and our room is extremely noisy due to the proximity to the lobby and lot.  Our room is like a cave because the curtains have to be closed otherwise everyone can look directly in.  There is no drawer space to unpack anything but a few little things and certainly not enough hangers to hang the other items.  There's not evens a garbage can in the kitchen????  I am very thankful that we will only be here for 3 days and we don't plan on spending much time in the room.

I very well may be spoiled by my DVC but I'm trying to do my best to give WBC a fair shot.  I've got to say this isn't starting out well!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PixieDustFanatic

HayGan said:
			
		

> We checked in about 1 hour ago and to say I am disappointed with our unit would be an understatement.  We are on the first floor of Bldg 6.  We have a view of the parking lot and our room is extremely noisy due to the proximity to the lobby and lot.  Our room is like a cave because the curtains have to be closed otherwise everyone can look directly in.  There is no drawer space to unpack anything but a few little things and certainly not enough hangers to hang the other items.  There's not evens a garbage can in the kitchen????  I am very thankful that we will only be here for 3 days and we don't plan on spending much time in the room.
> 
> I very well may be spoiled by my DVC but I'm trying to do my best to give WBC a fair shot.  I've got to say this isn't starting out well!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Your garbage can is in the linen closet in the living room...or at least that's where we found ours.  Sorry about your room location, I wouldn't want the first floor either.  Have fun and enjoy what you can, it really is a nice resort.


----------



## HayGan

PixieDustFanatic said:
			
		

> Your garbage can is in the linen closet in the living room...or at least that's where we found ours.  Sorry about your room location, I wouldn't want the first floor either.  Have fun and enjoy what you can, it really is a nice resort.



Thanks - we had already found them but how ridiculous not to have a can under the sink in the kitchen.

To make matters even worse, we are directly across from the Tower 6 bus stop so we get to listen to the buses run all the time.  Not a happy camper right now!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DCTooTall

katallo said:


> Does anyone know if the peeling sofas have been replaced throughout the resort?



I just got back and spent about 1.5weeks in a 1bdrm in Tower 5 and didn't have any couch issues.

  I did notice one day during my trip that there were a ton of shrink-wrapped couches in the lower level of the garage when I was heading to my car that AM.  By the next day,  they were gone.  I'm thinking that would mean that they are still in the process of swapping out couches as needed.



kellyjo35 said:


> Vacation Strategy has been my best one - (the price quoted was from them). I wonder if I book and then they have something cheaper in the 60 day period if I can rebook. Their cancellation policy is all money back minus initial deposit that can be applied towards a future reservation which technically I would be doing....



 Its worth a shot,  however many of the larger commercial renters (like Vacation Strategy),  will often factor in the lower cost to them in their initial quote to you with the understanding that they will be able to cancel and rebook with the needed point discounts and other trickery later.   This is also one reason why some of these renters won't give you the guest confirmation until the 60-30day mark since they can't put the reservation into your name until after they have rebooked under the cheaper point costs.


----------



## sigepmike

DCTooTall said:


> I just got back and spent about 1.5weeks in a 1bdrm in Tower 5 and didn't have any couch issues.
> 
> I did notice one day during my trip that there were a ton of shrink-wrapped couches in the lower level of the garage when I was heading to my car that AM.  By the next day,  they were gone.  I'm thinking that would mean that they are still in the process of swapping out couches as needed.



I'm here right now, and they are still in the process of remodeling and swapping out the old peeling couches.  We are on floor 5 of Tower 3 and feel like we may be the first to stay in this unit since it was remodeled. We were told that they started on the top floor and worked down and they are currently working on the 4th floor. I was thrilled to walk in and not see the old couches anymore!


----------



## kimski25

sigepmike said:
			
		

> I'm here right now, and they are still in the process of remodeling and swapping out the old peeling couches.  We are on floor 5 of Tower 3 and feel like we may be the first to stay in this unit since it was remodeled. We were told that they started on the top floor and worked down and they are currently working on the 4th floor. I was thrilled to walk in and not see the old couches anymore!



I just left there and was in tower 3 7th floor. I felt the same about about being the first to stay in  the unit since remodel. The hallway smelled so new. We had a pretty green couch. First experience at Bonnett Creek was amazing! We will definately be back


----------



## aseyrick

Hi all!

Our family of 3 just returned from a 7-nt/8-day stay at WBC and here's our assessment:

1.  Check-in:  I did everything by the book ... mentioned we wanted a high floor, lake or fireworks view and no poolview at booking, 2 weeks out and upon arrival.  We checked in at 2:00 on Sat., 10/20.  At 3:30, we received a call letting us know that our room on the 1st floor, poolview room was ready.  I begged for a high floor and was told that if we were willing to wait, we should be able to get a higher floor.  They'll call when it's ready.  We waited and waited and finally decided to leave and grab dinner.  By 7:00, I decided to call and was told that our room, in fact, is ready.  (Nobody bothered to call and let us know.)  We drove back around 7:30 and was told that, after a 5-hr wait, we got a 1st-floor, poolview room.  (No joke)  As you can imagine, we were seriously irate at this point.  After some heated discussions, we were finally given a 5th floor room with parking lot view.  They really went out of their way.    This doesn't include the fact that there was a HUGE line at checkin, a line at the parking pass/timeshare desk, a line each time we went to check on our room status and when we finally were given a room.  The whole process was inefficient and NOT customer-focused.  IMO, the first rep lied when he told us that if we waited, we would get a high floor.  5th floor, IMO, doesn't exactly constitute a high floor.  We did check lowest income & no home ownership, and nobody ever called us.  I'm wondering if that's why they didn't give us our requested room locale??  

Once the whole check-in fiasco was over, everything else fell nicely into place ...

2.  Room:  We rented a 2-BR Deluxe (Tower 4, #568).  While the location and view were pretty lame, the room itself was wonderful.  While it was NOT renovated, it didn't have the appearance of being old/rundown.  It was roomy, tastefully-decorated, comfortable and clean.  There were no holes in the couches nor chipped bath tiles.  The kitchen and baths were very well-equipped, and everything functioned exactly as described.  Plus, it was fairly well insulated from outside noise.  Note - The a/c when it kicks on is SERIOUSLY loud.  It's a big "boom!" each time.  We eventually got used to it.  If you close your door, it really isn't too bad.  We did have to override the a/c daily.

3.  Restaurants:  Aside from a couple of poolbars, there wasn't any other dining choices unless you went over to the hotel.  Tesoro Cove was closed, so we dined at Deep Blue. Good food, excellent service but EXTREMELY pricey.  We had reservations at 5 character meals (breakfast, lunch & dinner) + dined at 4 upscaled theme park restaurants, and the only meal that was slightly more expensive was at Cinderella's Castle if that tells you anything.  Unless you like bar food or paying dearly for your meal, I strongly suggest going offsite, cook in or splurge at the parks - they are still cheaper.

4.  Pools & hot tubs:  They were all nicely heated and clean.  Never had problem finding an open lounger.  Note - the pirate slide at Tower 5/6 has a 48" ht requirement, which really disappointed our 5-yo son who can swim 2 olympic laps without stopping.  Otherwise, we thoroughly enjoyed the swims.  Be sure to get your towels from Main Bldg or Bldg 6 before you head to the pools; otherwise, you will find yourself walking a LOT to get from 1 place to another.  

5.  Fitness center:  I worked out at the main bldg fitness center once.  Never again.  It's the size of a closet with a few cardio machines, a nautilus machine and 1 set of multi-weight free weights.  Plus, it was very poorly ventilated (even at 6 am).  I ended up going to the wonderful hotel fitness center for the remainder of our stay.  2 thumbs up!!

6.  Driving around:  I was most worried about this b/c the parks just seemed so intimidating.  It was a piece of cake.  Wouldn't have it any other way.  Easy, quick & flexible.  Never used the buses once.

7.  Misc:  We did order our groceries from Garden Grocer.   Highly recommend!!  They did a great job of selection (no bruised bananas, rotting fruit, dinted cans, etc.).  They were prompt and delivered our goodies to the WBC cold storage.  Getting the bellmen to bring them to our room was another story.  Took 3 tries and finally got it right.  No biggy.  BTW - we hated the dangling parking pass, so we took it down.  They NEVER stopped us, so you can just by-pass the whole car pass/timeshare desk if you want.

Final summary:  Would we stay there again?  Yes.  Despite the whole initial check-in fiasco, we did enjoy our stay at WBC.  It is a lovely resort with clean, roomy and well-equipped suites.  The location and price can't be beat.  Took us approx 5-10 minutes to get to/from each park.  Great for those with little ones who need a mid-day nap.


----------



## blessedby3

We were there the same week as you aseyrik.  Sorry you ended up with a lousy room...especially after that wait!  We checked in at about 9:30 am on Sat and they only had a first floor room in tower 5 (the tower I requested).  The girl told me that if I waited that I could get a higher floor in tower 5.  We went on to the park, and they called about 3:30 saying we were in tower 4, 8th floor.  I told her I was told we would be in tower 5, but she said this was all they had.  It ended up being a great room and great tower for us.  I would have not been happy with a first floor room either.  When we were in the pool, I commented to my mom that I was glad that we werent facing the pool in a lower floor room.
We did have a room with the new couch (which worked out well for us as Dmom slept on the sleeper sofa).   We liked the location of tower 4, though, as DD loved the lazy river and pool in front of tower 4 better than the pirate pool in front of 6.


----------



## aseyrick

blessedby3 said:


> It ended up being a great room and great tower for us.  I would have not been happy with a first floor room either.  When we were in the pool, I commented to my mom that I was glad that we werent facing the pool in a lower floor room.  We did have a room with the new couch (which worked out well for us as Dmom slept on the sleeper sofa).   We liked the location of tower 4, though, as DD loved the lazy river and pool in front of tower 4 better than the pirate pool in front of 6.



I agree with you on all accounts.  I would've not been happy on the 1st floor.  We are light sleepers, and the noise (esp. if we were facing the pools) would have been miserable.  Our couch and chairs must've been newer too because they show no wear.  

All in all, I was fine with Bldg 4, even without the view because it was quiet, and the room itself was well kept.  

Also, I agree with prior posters that the resort was fairly easy to get around.  It took me about 4 minutes to get from Tower 4 to the hotel fitness center, which was directly across the lake from our bldg.


----------



## ehrn

We checked in on Saturday. Got here before 10a with hopes of getting our requested location. Well, I guess timeshares work differently than hotels. They will not give you a room and call you when it is ready like in a normal hotel. When they call and tell you it's ready is the first time you find out its location. Checking in early seemed to have no bearing in our placement. My brother checked in a couple hours after us, his room was ready hours before ours and his location/view is much better which is annoying because we are staying longer. I'm sure the room controller has no idea about the specifics of these things when assigning the rooms but I thought it was really frustrating. So instead of a fireworks view in Tower 3 or a high(I guess it can only be as high as 11 here) floor in Tower 6, we are on the 10th floor of Tower 4. Nice view of Downtown Disney, can see fireworks from the far left corner of the balcony. My brother is on the other side of the elevator and has a full-on view if Epcot/fireworks. Initially, it's disappointing but as the vacation goes on it's not a big deal. There is a lot of bus noise even from the 10th floor, fyi. It doesn't bother us but it might bother some.
We did have a few housekeeping issues which took repeated calls to address and one never did get fully resolved. The shower curtain in bath 2(this is a 2br deluxe, btw) smelled gross. That took 2 phone calls and the person who came for the other stuff didn't know so it took another request to have that changed.  Then there was a pillow and blanket but no sheets for the pull out. Then, and this one bugs me the most--the king in the master had no mattress pad. Just a thin bottom sheet over the mattress! This is just gross plus I have our toddler in the bed with us and one diaper malfunction could ruin the entire mattress. I called 3 times and they never brought me a mattress pad. I ended up using the sheets from the pullout (so my son is still bummed cause he can't sleep there) under the fitted sheet and a few disposable changing pads under the baby's spot. I don't like it but it's better than only having one thin layer between me and the last person who slept there. Seems really unsanitary.
Other than that, the unit was ok. Fabric couch instead of faux leather. The countertops are not in great shape and the carpet is a little worn but everything seemed fairly clean. 
This is a timeshare. The cost is low. You can't have everything so you pick your priorities and you get on with your vacation. This is my parents' and brother's first time here, they are pleased. In the end, that was most important to me.


----------



## katallo

I am not sure checkin time matters regarding requests.  We were disappointed as well.  Requested lake OR fireworks view and are overlooking a bus stop (noisy) and parking lot.  I think we might be better off not making requests an just hope for the best. It's not a deal breaker, but this trip doesn't have the same "resort feel".


----------



## kalc12345

katallo said:


> I am not sure checkin time matters regarding requests.  We were disappointed as well.  Requested lake OR fireworks view and are overlooking a bus stop (noisy) and parking lot.  I think we might be better off not making requests an just hope for the best. It's not a deal breaker, but this trip doesn't have the same "resort feel".



As far as getting your request. I rent from a wonderful lady on VRBO. I have used her a couple of times and she is wonderful. When I made our reservation for our recent trip I told her we would love a fireworks view room. About a month before we were to arrive she called them and told them what we wanted. When we arrived we got just what we asked for. We could see both Epcot and MK fireworks. 

I guess by having her put in the request it helped us. We did remind them of it at check-in (we checked in around 4pm) and he gave us several options in which we could choose. We loved being able to pick which tower/floor we wanted.


----------



## HayGan

kalc12345 said:
			
		

> As far as getting your request. I rent from a wonderful lady on VRBO. I have used her a couple of times and she is wonderful. When I made our reservation for our recent trip I told her we would love a fireworks view room. About a month before we were to arrive she called them and told them what we wanted. When we arrived we got just what we asked for. We could see both Epcot and MK fireworks.
> 
> I guess by having her put in the request it helped us. We did remind them of it at check-in (we checked in around 4pm) and he gave us several options in which we could choose. We loved being able to pick which tower/floor we wanted.



The owner we rented from also put in a request for us but it wasn't even close to being granted.  I have to say that the owner I rented from was absolutely fantastic about the whole process and I would recommend him highly to anyone looking to rent at WBC or any other Wyndham property!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mysteria

HayGan said:


> The owner we rented from also put in a request for us but it wasn't even close to being granted.  I have to say that the owner I rented from was absolutely fantastic about the whole process and I would recommend him highly to anyone looking to rent at WBC or any other Wyndham property!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





kalc12345 said:


> As far as getting your request. I rent from a wonderful lady on VRBO. I have used her a couple of times and she is wonderful. When I made our reservation for our recent trip I told her we would love a fireworks view room. About a month before we were to arrive she called them and told them what we wanted. When we arrived we got just what we asked for. We could see both Epcot and MK fireworks.
> 
> I guess by having her put in the request it helped us. We did remind them of it at check-in (we checked in around 4pm) and he gave us several options in which we could choose. We loved being able to pick which tower/floor we wanted.



Can you both pm me who you rented from please.


----------



## katallo

HayGan said:


> The owner we rented from also put in a request for us but it wasn't even close to being granted.  I have to say that the owner I rented from was absolutely fantastic about the whole process and I would recommend him highly to anyone looking to rent at WBC or any other Wyndham property!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I had the same experience.  Our renters also put in our request.  I just tend to think its luck.


----------



## jamzmama

I'm sorry if this question has been answered already but do they allow boxes to be mailed to the resort prior to arrival? I've been reading a lot of good ideas here on the boards that I thought it would be a good idea to get it mailed there before we arrive instead of having to pay for the luggage. Any feedback is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Kerlynne

Hello! I have family staying at the Bonnet Creek Resort this weekend. It will be my nieces 8th birthday and was wondering if anyone could give me any help with anything I could arrange to be delivered for her. Does Bonnet Creek do anything magical as the Disney Resorts are able to arrange. Is there something that is exclusive to the resort that the concierge can help me with. Or has others used offsite companies? I tried to get ahold of concierge few min ago but was hold a long time, so I hung up and thought I ask you guys, and prob get faster answers! lol
thank you!


----------



## manhattanman

jamzmama said:


> I'm sorry if this question has been answered already but do they allow boxes to be mailed to the resort prior to arrival? I've been reading a lot of good ideas here on the boards that I thought it would be a good idea to get it mailed there before we arrive instead of having to pay for the luggage. Any feedback is appreciated! Thanks!



  I dont know but logistically this seems ambitious, especially if it is something you want to take back ( which means you will either have to pay the luggage fee or go back to a post office to mail it back to yourself).  Unless you have free use of a courrier it seems like a lot more work.

  If you want to buy something to consume at the resort, it might be worth buying it in FLA as opposed to buying it and shipping it. The only way I can see this working is if you had a specific bottle of wine that you wanted to consume in FLA, but even then there are restrictions on shipping alcohol.

 I keep envisioning Kramer and Newman in the post office truck full of empties driving up to Michigan.


----------



## aseyrick

First of all, I just want to mention that there is a Part 3 now to this thread.  I just didn't want you all to miss out on the great info ... 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2951974 



jamzmama said:


> I'm sorry if this question has been answered already but do they allow boxes to be mailed to the resort prior to arrival? I've been reading a lot of good ideas here on the boards that I thought it would be a good idea to get it mailed there before we arrive instead of having to pay for the luggage. Any feedback is appreciated! Thanks!



Yes, you can definitely have boxes mailed to hte resort prior to arrival.  Just contact the resort and they'll provide you with specific instructions as to how to do so.  



Kerlynne said:


> Hello! I have family staying at the Bonnet Creek Resort this weekend. It will be my nieces 8th birthday and was wondering if anyone could give me any help with anything I could arrange to be delivered for her. Does Bonnet Creek do anything magical as the Disney Resorts are able to arrange. Is there something that is exclusive to the resort that the concierge can help me with. Or has others used offsite companies? I tried to get ahold of concierge few min ago but was hold a long time, so I hung up and thought I ask you guys, and prob get faster answers! lol
> thank you!



You can have an offsite company (i.e., florists, food, etc.) delivered to the resort; however, depending on the vendor, some are allowed through the security gate, some are not.  If you're thinking about a special arrangement or birthday cake delivered, you will need to contact concierge for specifics.  They do not have those facilities onsite.  Also, you might want to call them after hours as check in on Fri, Sat & Sun is a zoo.


----------



## pershing

subscribing

On page 4 of the thread, so have a long way to go! Thinking about renting through Flipkey.


----------



## stamptails

I'd like to take LYNX buses from the Orlando airport to Bonnet Creek resort.  Is there a way to get to the resort by LYNX bus?  Or what would the cheapest way to get there be?


----------



## DCTooTall

stamptails said:


> I'd like to take LYNX buses from the Orlando airport to Bonnet Creek resort.  Is there a way to get to the resort by LYNX bus?  Or what would the cheapest way to get there be?



Closest LYNX stop that I'm aware of would probably be over by DTD.    I'm not familiar enough with the LYNX system though to be able to tell you how long a trip,  and how many transfers it would require to get from MCO to DTD.  I can tell you however it likely would be quite complicated, time consuming, and annoying as it is highly unlikely to be a direct single-bus trip.

I also don't know how often the shuttle from the resort to DTD would run,  as that can vary between the time of year and time of day.


As for cheapest way?   I'd say maybe a shared shuttle?   or sometimes,  honestly,   you can get a great deal on a rental car.    Some towncar services will also include a grocery stop so that you can stock up the pantry in your resort room.        If you don't think you'll need a car during your stay,    AVIS has a pick-up/drop off by DTD,   and National/Alamo are at the WDW Car Care Center and Swalphin,   so you could look into quick one-way rentals from MCO to a drop off at one of those locations where the WBC shuttle would be easier to get to/from.


----------



## dancin Disney style

stamptails said:


> I'd like to take LYNX buses from the Orlando airport to Bonnet Creek resort.  Is there a way to get to the resort by LYNX bus?  Or what would the cheapest way to get there be?



I saw another thread about the LYNX bus that said it was about 90 minutes from the airport to WDW property.  If there's traffic it could take longer.  The drive by car is only about 25 minutes.  I would rent a car or take a cab.


----------



## disneymarathoner07

What are the differences in a 3 bedroom deluxe and a 3 bedroom presidential---is it worth the almost $400 difference in price?  (I know that is probably an opinionated question, but just curious)....I know 3 bedroom presidentials are only in building 6....Right now I have booked a deluxe but they had a presidential available.....


----------



## KapBoy77

disneymarathoner07 said:
			
		

> What are the differences in a 3 bedroom deluxe and a 3 bedroom presidential---is it worth the almost $400 difference in price?  (I know that is probably an opinionated question, but just curious)....I know 3 bedroom presidentials are only in building 6....Right now I have booked a deluxe but they had a presidential available.....



I initially reserved a two bedroom deluxe. After going on you tube to look at videos to compare both the deluxe and presidential I changed my reservation to Presidential. I found them to be way nicer.

I suggest you look on You Tube and then decide for yourself.


----------



## manhattanman

disneymarathoner07 said:


> What are the differences in a 3 bedroom deluxe and a 3 bedroom presidential---is it worth the almost $400 difference in price?  (I know that is probably an opinionated question, but just curious)....I know 3 bedroom presidentials are only in building 6....Right now I have booked a deluxe but they had a presidential available.....



 I can't say if it is worth it but one difference is occupancy,  the presidential is 8 the deluxe is 10 because of the pull out couch.

  We have 9 so it was either 3 bedroom deluxe or 4 room presidential.  We went with the former.


----------



## Calirya

Dont want to lose this thread. We'llbe there in Nov 2013!


----------



## donaldduck352

Calirya said:


> Dont want to lose this thread. We'llbe there in Nov 2013!



I started this thread after the 1'st one ran it's coarse.But now I got Dis'ers saying that part 2 is knoll and void 'cuase they did not get on the bandwagon
before me!!

If I was a mod,all three would be linked in the sticky.Way too much info posted over the years to let get buried in the dust..

Also as a mod.I would link the hotel-resort reaviews with this forum to keep it cuaght all up to date.But thats me!!!

Someone needs to do it..


----------



## Calirya

I booked a 3 bedroom deluxe. I thought I read somewhere that the 3 bdrms are only in tower 6? That's where i want to be for fireworks?


----------



## haPevraftr

Calirya said:


> I booked a 3 bedroom deluxe. I thought I read somewhere that the 3 bdrms are only in tower 6? That's where i want to be for fireworks?



3 bdrm presidentials are only in Tower 6. 3 bdrm deluxes can be anywhere.  Tower 6 has limited fireworks views.  Other towers have more fireworks view possibilities


----------



## 100AcreWood

Is there a min stay at Bonnet Creek?  We are taking a 4 night cruise later this year and I need a place to stay for 2 nights.  Looking for a fun place where the kids can swim and relax.  

Thanks!


----------



## Calirya

haPevraftr said:


> 3 bdrm presidentials are only in Tower 6. 3 bdrm deluxes can be anywhere.  Tower 6 has limited fireworks views.  Other towers have more fireworks view possibilities




Thanks!

Oh and its even numbered, high floor rooms facing the lake that have the best views?


----------



## haPevraftr

Calirya said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oh and its even numbered, high floor rooms facing the lake that have the best views?



Not sure if I understand your question correctly, but we were in room 1514 and not facing the lake. We were facing the woods and DTD.  It was still a pretty view.  In tower 6, all presidential units are above the 8th floor.


----------



## Calirya

haPevraftr said:


> Not sure if I understand your question correctly, but we were in room 1514 and not facing the lake. We were facing the woods and DTD.  It was still a pretty view.  In tower 6, all presidential units are above the 8th floor.



I thought I read on one of the threads that even numbered rooms faced the lake.

But I want lake view for fireworks view?


----------



## haPevraftr

Calirya said:


> I thought I read on one of the threads that even numbered rooms faced the lake.
> 
> But I want lake view for fireworks view?



I think you got your answer on the Part 2 thread, but to clarify...Not all lake views are fireworks views becasue the buildings are on all sides of the lake.  Some buildings face the lake and fireworks and other have one lake view side and one fireworks view side.  Tower 6 sits at an angle not convenient to seeing epcot or MK at all, thus limited fireworks views.


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,



100AcreWood said:


> Is there a min stay at Bonnet Creek?  We are taking a 4 night cruise later this year and I need a place to stay for 2 nights.  Looking for a fun place where the kids can swim and relax.
> 
> Thanks!



No I don't think there is a minimum stay at WBC. Some people stay there for a couple of nights so I don't think 2 nights will matter. Have fun!

Happy April!


----------



## Lily & Giny's Mom

In tower 4 fireworks view 11TH floor. No park today as DD is sick. DH & Dfil trying to figure out what large building to the right of Contemporary is. looks like its too far from Contemp to be BLT. Anyone know?


----------



## dphillips1103

We have always stayed on Disney property until this year.  We are staying at Bonnet Creek this year.  How often do the shuttles run and aer they hard to catch?
I am worried that I will miss the magic of being at a Disney Hotel.


----------



## excitedfamof4

We just got back from Disney and had a wonderful view of the fireworks and Epcot.  We could also see the Magic Kingdoms fireworks!   We were in Tower 5 on the 11th floor, even room # and loved the view!  you could also see DTD if you looked to the right which was nice.   We actually preferred the Epcot view with no lake view b/c the pool in front of Tower 5 was busy at times and felt like it would be rather loud on our balcony.   Facing Epcot from Tower 5 was very peaceful after a long day at the parks.  

I have heard that you can have a Lake and firework view from Tower 3, but it seems like the view would be obstructed some from the buildings.  

We would request High Floor Tower 5 Epcot view again for sure!
Hope this helps!
Have fun!!


----------



## DianaPrince

So I just cancelled 2 rooms at PoP to stay in a 2 bed deluxe here. Kinda nervous because we are die hard "onsiters" but just couldnt justify the disney price tag this time since its only 3 nights. Other than reading through the thread(which I plan to do once kids are in bed tonight) any one care to reassure that we will love it here.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

DianaPrince said:


> So I just cancelled 2 rooms at PoP to stay in a 2 bed deluxe here. Kinda nervous because we are die hard "onsiters" but just couldnt justify the disney price tag this time since its only 3 nights. Other than reading through the thread(which I plan to do once kids are in bed tonight) any one care to reassure that we will love it here.



In previous trips we have always stayed at POP (once we tried CBR). Last year was our first stay at Bonnet Creek. You will LOVE it !! we are headed back for a 11 night stay. We leave in 2 weeks. Just having the space to spread out is sooooo worth it. I also love having a washer/dryer. We also saved tons of $$ by eating breakfast in the room. Its hard to make the leap from onsite to offsite but I can almost guarantee you will never go back onsite again ! 
Also, this is the old "We love Bonnet Creek thread part 2". There is a more current part 3 thread you might be interested in reading through.
enjoy your vacation ! you will LOVE WBC !!


----------



## DianaPrince

SYDCOLEMOM said:
			
		

> In previous trips we have always stayed at POP (once we tried CBR). Last year was our first stay at Bonnet Creek. You will LOVE it !! we are headed back for a 11 night stay. We leave in 2 weeks. Just having the space to spread out is sooooo worth it. I also love having a washer/dryer. We also saved tons of $$ by eating breakfast in the room. Its hard to make the leap from onsite to offsite but I can almost guarantee you will never go back onsite again !
> Also, this is the old "We love Bonnet Creek thread part 2". There is a more current part 3 thread you might be interested in reading through.
> enjoy your vacation ! you will LOVE WBC !!



Thank you so much! Getting excited 11 more days!


----------



## Cynt

DianaPrince said:


> Thank you so much! Getting excited 11 more days!



I have 11 more days too!! I'M BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS!!


----------



## DianaPrince

Cynt said:
			
		

> I have 11 more days too!! I'M BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS!!



Yay! I know right? Kinda cool I dont know what to expect but kinda nervous at the same time! Have you stayed at wbc before? Im a noob,lol


----------



## Calirya

dphillips1103 said:


> We have always stayed on Disney property until this year.  We are staying at Bonnet Creek this year.  How often do the shuttles run and aer they hard to catch?



You have to pay a $5 fee per round trip per person for the shuttles. As far as how often they run, havent stayed at this particular resort before. Also unless you are a VIP, Platinum, or Gold member they will not take room requests such as firework or lake views. All the pictures I have seen have been beautiful. Most of the Wyndham resorts are.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

This thread has been so helpful. Can anyone tell me though if you have to pay the 14.99 to join redweek to contact owners? I have no issue paying it but if I don't have to them I don't want to waste the money. Thanks!


----------



## DianaPrince

So we will be newbies at wbc in a week. What are the dining options there specifically for kids under 10?


----------



## Portugal1000

DianaPrince said:


> So I just cancelled 2 rooms at PoP to stay in a 2 bed deluxe here. Kinda nervous because we are die hard "onsiters" but just couldnt justify the disney price tag this time since its only 3 nights. Other than reading through the thread(which I plan to do once kids are in bed tonight) any one care to reassure that we will love it here.



We will be spending 22 nights there again this summer, our 5th trip. You will love it. Its such a great resort and so much space. I can honestly say I have never found anything to complain about. I am always sad to leave and cant wait to go back. Have a great trip.


----------



## kleldridge

DianaPrince said:


> So I just cancelled 2 rooms at PoP to stay in a 2 bed deluxe here. Kinda nervous because we are die hard "onsiters" but just couldnt justify the disney price tag this time since its only 3 nights. Other than reading through the thread(which I plan to do once kids are in bed tonight) any one care to reassure that we will love it here.



Former onsiters here, too.  You won't go back after WBC unless its just 1-2 people.  SO much more room and so nice.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## TinkOhio

Is it too late to try to book for Christmas break?  We are interested in date of somewhere around Dec. 20-Jan 2nd.  We have used and were very satisfied with Ken's service, but we don't want to contact him if there is no chance.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## SondraC

TinkOhio said:


> Is it too late to try to book for Christmas break?  We are interested in date of somewhere around Dec. 20-Jan 2nd.  We have used and were very satisfied with Ken's service, but we don't want to contact him if there is no chance.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Well we weren't there for Christmas, but we were there this past NYE Dec 28- Jan 5 and we didn't book it until 2 weeks before!


----------



## TinkOhio

Wow!  How were you able to book so late?  I've read that they book up very early for the break.


----------



## SondraC

TinkOhio said:


> Wow!  How were you able to book so late?  I've read that they book up very early for the break.



I don't know. We didn't have trouble finding availability. We booked through someone via eBay. Maybe lucky I guess. When I was pricing I checked many places and only one said nothing was available.


----------



## VP037388

Are you able to walk to DTD from BC? I have heard conflicting stories but the maps seem to show it's close. What can you walk to from BC? We always stay onsite but are considering trying something new and BC seems to have a lot of happy guests!


----------



## Fundytrail

VP037388 said:


> Are you able to walk to DTD from BC?



No! Too far and not safe to walk in the traffic as there are no side walks to DTD from BC.


----------



## DCTooTall

TinkOhio said:


> Is it too late to try to book for Christmas break?  We are interested in date of somewhere around Dec. 20-Jan 2nd.  We have used and were very satisfied with Ken's service, but we don't want to contact him if there is no chance.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



  The resort is showing completely booked at this point from the owner reservation system for the final parts of December. 

That being said,   It's an extremely popular time to visit the parks and this resort is no exception to being extremely popular (Probably the most popular time of the year).  Because of that,   many commercial renters will go ahead and make reservations for this week as soon as they are able to do so,  knowing that they won't have too many problems findin people who they can sell the reservation to.

  I'd say go ahead and check with the various renters to see if they have a reservation already booked which you can use.    If someone comes back and tells you there isn't any availability,   just try another renter.   I would honestly be surprised if all the spec reservations where already filled this far in advance,  but you may be forced to look outside the Vacation Upgrades/Vacation Strategy duo who are so popular around here.





VP037388 said:


> Are you able to walk to DTD from BC? I have heard conflicting stories but the maps seem to show it's close. What can you walk to from BC? We always stay onsite but are considering trying something new and BC seems to have a lot of happy guests!





Fundytrail said:


> No! Too far and not safe to walk in the traffic as there are no side walks to DTD from BC.




As Fundy said,   East Buena Vista Blvd which is the road between the Bonnet Creek resort area and the DTD area is in no way pedestrian friendly.   On top of the lack of sidewalks,   This is one of the major roads on the Disney resort and full of both commercial traffic (taxi's and buses) as well as a large number of out-of-town drivers who may not know exactly where they are going.     It is not recommended to try and walk along this ride at all.


That being said,   Because EBV Blvd is not pedestrian friendly,  Your walking options from the Bonnet Creek resort are a bit limited.    There is a sidewalk on the road which the resort is located on, but it dead-ends at a gazebo just before reaching EBV Blvd.   Your walking options would consist of just the stuff along this road, which at this time consists of the Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare resort and Wyndham Grande hotel which both circle the lake,    and the Hilton and Waldorf Astoria property which is located across the street from the Wyndham Grande's entrance.


----------



## texasteacher35

Are most people on this thread owners of Wyndham, or renting points, or just doing a direct stay through Bonnet Creek? 

There usually ends up being a decent amount of choices for owners, I was just curious.  but probably not around SWW, Christmas,  or super popular times of the year to visit Wdw.


----------



## disneyfreak7

Can pool noodles or tubes/rings be used in the pool or lazy river?


----------



## DCTooTall

texasteacher35 said:


> Are most people on this thread owners of Wyndham, or renting points, or just doing a direct stay through Bonnet Creek?
> 
> There usually ends up being a decent amount of choices for owners, I was just curious.  but probably not around SWW, Christmas,  or super popular times of the year to visit Wdw.



 I think the majority of people around here are Renters.    There are also a few owners around.   In general we try and push people away from booking directly thru Bonnet Creek since it's not worth the rates they charge.  (why pay $300+ a night with Bonnet Creek when you can get the same unit for $100/night from a comercial renter?)




disneyfreak7 said:


> Can pool noodles or tubes/rings be used in the pool or lazy river?




 Yes and Yes.    They even have a large number of tubes at both the lazy rivers which you can use (first come first serve)


----------



## nancy155

We are RCI exchanger's (is that a word?  LOL).  We always exchange through RCI for our trips to Disney.  Have even traded into Wilderness Lodge Villas.  However Love BC and Silver Springs Resort the best..

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## texasteacher35

DCTooTall said:


> I think the majority of people around here are Renters.    There are also a few owners around.   In general we try and push people away from booking directly thru Bonnet Creek since it's not worth the rates they charge.  (why pay $300+ a night with Bonnet Creek when you can get the same unit for $100/night from a comercial renter?)
> 
> Yes and Yes.    They even have a large number of tubes at both the lazy rivers which you can use (first come first serve)



I agree. Better to rent from an owner. That's what I do. I own at WBC and I rent out my points, since we have so many. But we still go on about 4 vacations a year, mostly to Disney. We just got back from Cali at the Grand Californian for 7 nights!!! Had such a great time!!!


----------



## texasteacher35

nancy155 said:


> We are RCI exchanger's (is that a word?  LOL).  We always exchange through RCI for our trips to Disney.  Have even traded into Wilderness Lodge Villas.  However Love BC and Silver Springs Resort the best..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy



LOL yeah that's the best! We own at 3 different Wyndham Resorts and we do that all the time!! We just got back from the Grand Californian! Love that place!!!!! We stay all over Disney, too. This summer 2 weeks at SSR and BWV. But I love our Wyndham resorts that we stay at, also. We live In Chicagoland and Wyndham has a fabulous resort in the Wisconsin Dells, their resorts rock!!


----------



## NeverlandClub23

We're staying at Bonnet Creek for 3 nights before switching over to BLT for a week. First time staying at Bonnet Creek and we're really looking forward to it!

My question is, I see it says on the website that you can get "discounts on select theme park tickets". Does anyone know what those select theme parks are? My husband and I need to get Universal tickets since the rest of our group has tickets and wants to go for the day (and we used up our Universal tickets we bought from Costco ). I'm trying to find the cheapest place to buy them, which isn't easy as most discounts are on tickets with greater than one day on them.


----------



## DCTooTall

NeverlandClub23 said:


> We're staying at Bonnet Creek for 3 nights before switching over to BLT for a week. First time staying at Bonnet Creek and we're really looking forward to it!
> 
> My question is, I see it says on the website that you can get "discounts on select theme park tickets". Does anyone know what those select theme parks are? My husband and I need to get Universal tickets since the rest of our group has tickets and wants to go for the day (and we used up our Universal tickets we bought from Costco ). I'm trying to find the cheapest place to buy them, which isn't easy as most discounts are on tickets with greater than one day on them.



Honestly,   There aren't really any public discounts available on one day Universal tickets.   It's the multidays where they start to offer some small discounts.


----------

